# Golf Random Irritations



## Slab (Jul 8, 2019)

Can't find one of these (if we've even had one before) and I think it might be useful since golf irritations might get overlooked in the general OOB thread

I'll start with mine from the weekend...

Commentators (rightly) lauding up players when they land the ball several yards past the pin and backspin it to around pin high, then with the next breath/shot saying a player was _â€œunlucky with the backspin thereâ€_ when the ball lands pin high and spins back several yards. No the backspin wasnâ€™t unlucky, the shot landed too short!

Pat Perez, canâ€™t remember why but he just irritates me (come to think of it Charley Hoffman irritates me too)

4-putting because you were complacent with your tap-in 2nd putt and sent it screaming back down the hill!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 8, 2019)

Slab said:



			Pat Perez, canâ€™t remember why but he just irritates me (come to think of it Charley Hoffman irritates me too)
		
Click to expand...


Because they both have or had terrible mullets


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Because they both have or had terrible mullets 

Click to expand...


Leads to the question, which is worse? 
A bad hair day or a bad putting day!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 8, 2019)

Slab said:



			Pat Perez, canâ€™t remember why but he just irritates me (come to think of it Charley Hoffman irritates me too)
		
Click to expand...

Perez really grates on me too, just can't warm to the man. The only redeeming feature he has, is that he is sponsored by William Murray Golf. There is a lot of kudos in that, IMHO.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 8, 2019)

People who don't buy drinks when they get a hole in one


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 8, 2019)

People who put a big black line in indelible ink across the ball name so that it makes it unreadable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2019)

Bad backs stopping you playing when conditions are perfect


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 8, 2019)

People who spend a fortune on new clubs, and then leave them so dirty you could grow potatos in the grooves. They are brand new, but you wouldn't know.


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2019)

My wife, who keeps winning golf stuff and plays more than me and says she doesn't like golf


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2019)

Our 11th, par 3, has a ever-narrowing gap to tee off through since they won't cut back the trees that are growing over. My shot on Saturday was a decent strike that would've landed just right edge of the green, but it clips the flipping branch that's hanging over and goes nowhere. Made double bogey. It's pot luck if you hit it or not. 

Also the fact that the results still haven't been published so I don't know if I've won or not.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Mark Roe.. OK its not random but it's irritating.

Our 12th hole as the OOB is a magnet to my tee shots. 

People that stand in the green watching others putt then when it's their turn only just realise they want to mark, clean and replace there ball with their ball with the lines they've drawn on it and only then start their putting routine ðŸ™„. All of which can be pretty much done whilst others play


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2019)

Long par 3's

Matt Kuchar's gormless smile

Pomposity relating to tradition in golf clubs

"The (fill in space) are the most knowledgable fans in golf". They say it so often, they can't all be. (one commentator said it this weekend at Lahinch within seconds of a caddy berating someone for taking a picture during a down swing)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2019)

Our scratch captain not showing the basic common decency and respect


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our scratch captain not showing the basic common decency and respect
		
Click to expand...

Bring him to a meet and make him play with CamðŸ˜‚


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our scratch captain not showing the basic common decency and respect
		
Click to expand...

You been dropped Phil? surely not?


----------



## fundy (Jul 8, 2019)

Not sure any of mine meet the random criteria, plenty of irritations though


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2019)

Playing safe and  ending up worse off than if you had played dangerous and taken a pen


----------



## Griffsters (Jul 8, 2019)

Marking ball on the green, picking it up and carefully placing it lined up on your intended line. Only for it to roll when you let it go - slightly. No longer lined up  Rinse and repeat.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2019)

People spending ages lining and re-lining up their ball on the green.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 8, 2019)

fundy said:



			You been dropped Phil? surely not?
		
Click to expand...

It appears so - found out by another team member yesterday that we have our big game this weekend against Aspley Guise - I have played 4 won 4 so far and the team is unbeaten, he hasnâ€™t even asked me. Have text him to find out when the next match is - response 22nd September ðŸ›Ž end


----------



## Beedee (Jul 8, 2019)

Getting told to pick up the pace when I was in the first 4-ball of the day and the group behind were no where near.

On my course the card says a 4-ball should get around in 4.15.  Almost all our comps are in 4 balls.  The first group out was a 3 ball and I was in the first 4 ball.  We were playing at a pace to finish our 4 ball in about 3.50, and the group behind hadn't had to wait on a single shot all day.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 8, 2019)

Slow play.

Clowns with mobile phones on the golf course.

Slow greens.

Mark Roe.

Scotty Cameron putters - no idea why!

Stopwatches.

Rakes left in bunkers.

Foursomes.

Callaway Chrome Soft balls.

Cigarette ends on the course - just filthy!

Plastic castle tees.

Muppets that say "one" when your ball falls off the tee.

Loudmouth trousers.

Players who take about 20 practice swings.

Cards that don't say if distance is to front or middle.

Internal OOB.

Poor definition between greens and the fringe.

Playing partners who say "I didn't see it"!

The seagull who stole my coronation chicken wrap at Dundonald!


----------



## Griffsters (Jul 8, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			People spending ages lining and re-lining up their ball on the green.



Click to expand...

I knew that was coming!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Playing safe and  ending up worse off than if you had played dangerous and taken a pen
		
Click to expand...

The old hook an iron off the tee when taking it for safety is a speciality of mineðŸ¤”ðŸ˜¡


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The old hook an iron off the tee when taking it for safety is a speciality of mineðŸ¤”ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes love that.. did that last year in a charity day off the 1st.. nice hybrid off the tee straight out of bounds lol 

This year laid up to a pond for 2 to safely get on green .. laid up short.. missed the approach into the pond


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 8, 2019)

visitors with caddies who refuse to let faster groups through.


----------



## Hitdaball (Jul 8, 2019)

That guy that you arrange a KO with who cancels on the morning of the game for something urgent having come up ( but you know itâ€™s just because a bit of rain is forecast)


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2019)

Playing a new course and looking for the non existent map on the scorecard. I'll just guess shall I and you fill the card with advertisements for tat.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 8, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The old hook an iron off the tee when taking it for safety is a speciality of mineðŸ¤”ðŸ˜¡
		
Click to expand...

Also a specialty of mine. Did exactly this in a club match recently 5 iron for safety snap hook intonthe crap ðŸ™„

Or my other one is our 12th OOB right, leave driver in the bag hit 3 wood. Goes straight right OOB. Next time round 4h, next time round 5 iron guess where they all went as wellðŸ˜³ I'd take anything for a hook there ðŸ˜‚


----------



## inc0gnito (Jul 8, 2019)

People not replacing divots


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Jul 8, 2019)

drive4show said:



			People who don't buy drinks when they get a hole in one 

Click to expand...

And why when the pros do it does the beer go to the media tent, surely they could do something for the fans (proportion of them) to celebrate.

Mine from last week, clubs having paths as in play so penalty drop. That will be lovely playing off a stone path with my new clubs!


----------



## NearHull (Jul 9, 2019)

â€œGimmesâ€ in roll ups stroke play - yes itâ€™s only a Â£1, but a player doesnâ€™t have the right to give a putt on behalf of the other 20 players.  We play AMAM ( yes itâ€™s boring but , but itâ€™s difficult getting them to play anything else) in two well attended mid week Roll Ups and whilst it could be argued that giving 6â€ putts speeds up the game, those 6â€ putts can often develop into 2â€™ putts.


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2019)

helicopter mothers who caddie for their overweight child


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 9, 2019)

Griffsters said:



			I knew that was coming! 

Click to expand...




Jacko_G said:



			Slow play.

Clowns with mobile phones on the golf course.

Slow greens.

Mark Roe.

Scotty Cameron putters - no idea why!

Stopwatches.

Rakes left in bunkers.

Foursomes.

Callaway Chrome Soft balls.

Cigarette ends on the course - just filthy!

Plastic castle tees.

Muppets that say "one" when your ball falls off the tee.

Loudmouth trousers.

Players who take about 20 practice swings.

Cards that don't say if distance is to front or middle.

Internal OOB.

Poor definition between greens and the fringe.

Playing partners who say "I didn't see it"!

The seagull who stole my coronation chicken wrap at Dundonald!
		
Click to expand...

Sort of saw these coming also. Except the one about the seagull ...


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Slow play.

Clowns with mobile phones on the golf course.

Slow greens.

Mark Roe.

Scotty Cameron putters - no idea why!

Stopwatches.

Rakes left in bunkers.

Foursomes.

Callaway Chrome Soft balls.

Cigarette ends on the course - just filthy!

Plastic castle tees.

Muppets that say "one" when your ball falls off the tee.

Loudmouth trousers.

Players who take about 20 practice swings.

Cards that don't say if distance is to front or middle.

Internal OOB.

Poor definition between greens and the fringe.

Playing partners who say "I didn't see it"!

The seagull who stole my coronation chicken wrap at Dundonald!
		
Click to expand...


Pace yourself fella, this thread might run a bit


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 9, 2019)

Slab said:



			Pace yourself fella, this thread might run a bit 

Click to expand...

These were just the ones I didn't need to think about. Wait till I start thinking about rules and "cheating".


----------



## JamesR (Jul 9, 2019)

Capella said:



			helicopter mothers who caddie for their overweight child
		
Click to expand...

What's a helicopter mother?


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 9, 2019)

Duck hooks
Groups who follow eachother round like an under 7s football team chasing the ball instead of spreading out and going to their ball so they're ready to play
People who leave their trolleys in dumb places that mean they take longer than necessary to get out of the way
Patrick Reed
Cigarette butts littered on the course


----------



## Slab (Jul 9, 2019)

JamesR said:



			What's a helicopter mother?
		
Click to expand...

I wondered that too and was too scared to google it at work


----------



## garyinderry (Jul 9, 2019)

JamesR said:



			What's a helicopter mother?
		
Click to expand...


Never heard of the phrase but I assume it means they are always hovering around.   Haha


----------



## NearHull (Jul 9, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Never heard of the phrase but I assume it means they are always hovering around.   Haha
		
Click to expand...

Exactly that


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2019)

Commentators who say "that's perfect" when a ball lands 10 feet from the flag.  No it's not.  Perfect would be in the hole.
Clubhouse agronomic experts who think they know more than every greenkeeper
Ladies 4-balls who just walk round as a group to each other's balls and never walk ahead -  not being sexist, but in my experience, it's always ladies who do it.
Committees who change the rules of competitions year-to-year to make sure one of their friends/family now becomes eligible to play.


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2019)

JamesR said:



			What's a helicopter mother?
		
Click to expand...

"helicopter parent" is quite a common expression in Germany for an overprotective and meddlesome parent who always hovers around his/her kids (or, in most cases 'kid' in singular ... single children seem to be more likely to suffer from the phenomenon).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 9, 2019)

NearHull said:



			â€œGimmesâ€ in roll ups stroke play - yes itâ€™s only a Â£1, but a player doesnâ€™t have the right to give a putt on behalf of the other 20 players.  We play AMAM ( yes itâ€™s boring but , but itâ€™s difficult getting them to play anything else) in two well attended mid week Roll Ups and whilst it could be argued that giving 6â€ putts speeds up the game, those 6â€ putts can often develop into 2â€™ putts.
		
Click to expand...

We have gone to holing everything in Saturday and Sunday roll ups as some people would give putts I wouldn't give in a match. I know it was done in the right intent to speed it all up but we've all missed a tiddler and so when cash is at stake if everyone knows they have to hole out they all know where they stand


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			It appears so - found out by another team member yesterday that we have our big game this weekend against Aspley Guise - I have played 4 won 4 so far and the team is unbeaten, he hasnâ€™t even asked me. Have text him to find out when the next match is - response 22nd September ðŸ›Ž end
		
Click to expand...

Not good mate  Assume its a league decider too based on your record, is that the top league?

Rather you than me round there anyway, lost 8&6 last time I played a scratch match there


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 9, 2019)

Playing a provisional finding the first ball then being unable to find the provisional.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			Playing a provisional finding the first ball then being unable to find the provisional.
		
Click to expand...

My party piece..... regularly happens to me...


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jul 9, 2019)

PP's not watching tee shots.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

People that don't repair pitchmarks


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

jim8flog said:



			Playing a provisional finding the first ball then being unable to find the provisional.
		
Click to expand...

I did that the other day but to be honest I was so happy the original ball was actually playable that I just forgot about the provisional and didn't care.


----------



## fundy (Jul 9, 2019)

Playing partners who hit one in the rough right of the fairway. Then hit a provisional in the rough left. They then find the first ball and quickly call across "could you pick up my provisional for us please". And Yes this is usually me!!!!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			People that don't repair pitchmarks
		
Click to expand...

The fact that the Korean phrase for "please repair your pitchmarks" has not yet been invented.


----------



## 6535 (Jul 9, 2019)

Replace, Repair and Rake. Itâ€™s your duty to do these things, but then speedsters who want to race round cos theyâ€™ve not got enough time, may cause the 3 Râ€™s by standing with legs crossed leaning on club and shaking head. 


Donâ€™t play.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 9, 2019)

fundy said:



			Not good mate  Assume its a league decider too based on your record, is that the top league?

Rather you than me round there anyway, lost 8&6 last time I played a scratch match there 

Click to expand...

Itâ€™s the second league - Aspley are full of the youngster around 1/2 HC , i beat there best player there not long ago and yep itâ€™s the league decider and promotion decider because only one might get promoted to the top league.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2019)

DRW said:



			My wife, who keeps winning golf stuff and plays more than me and says she doesn't like golf

Click to expand...

I'll follow this with, I think my wife could be a good steady player, she's improved 10 shots this year and I can see there's room for more, a lot more, but just doesn't get sporting achievements.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2019)

Bazzatron said:



			Playing a new course and looking for the non existent map on the scorecard. I'll just guess shall I and you fill the card with advertisements for tat.
		
Click to expand...

The ads for "tat" pay for the cards.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 9, 2019)

Rock hard "greens" (actually multi coloured) cut so short the "grass" is almost none existent and are waaaaaaaay too fast.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 9, 2019)

Players putting bunker rakes in positions that could cause a following player a significant problem - specifically where a rake in, or part-in, a bunker could stops or traps a player's ball in a position where the ball is unplayable or the player cannot play a shot towards the green;  Players who walk past and ignore or are blind to rakes so positioned and do not take remedial action.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Players putting bunker rakes in positions that could cause a following player a significant problem - specifically where a rake in, or part-in, a bunker could stops or traps a player's ball in a position where the ball is unplayable or the player cannot play a shot towards the green;  Players who walk past and ignore or are blind to rakes so positioned and do not take remedial action.
		
Click to expand...

I'm surprised by this being an irritant to you .......


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'm surprised by this being an irritant to you .......

Click to expand...

Maybe we should have a topic on it, I think it would do well.


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2019)

Capella said:



			"helicopter parent" is quite a common expression in Germany for an overprotective and meddlesome parent who always hovers around his/her kids (or, in most cases 'kid' in singular ... single children seem to be more likely to suffer from the phenomenon).
		
Click to expand...

And in German there will be a wonderful compound word for it!   Hubschraubermutter?


----------



## badgb21 (Jul 9, 2019)

PPâ€™s who describe their every shot in detail to you, even though you stood there and watched their shot whilst playing with them.
I really donâ€™t need the post commentary on how you hit it, the way the club caught the grass, how you thought it would roll the other way, immediately after every shot you tookâ€¦â€¦â€¦..I saw it!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I did that the other day but to be honest I was so happy the original ball was actually playable that I just forgot about the provisional and didn't care. 

Click to expand...

Did you find it within 3 minutes though and not an estimated 3 minutes ya big cheat?

ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Did you find it within 3 minutes though and not an estimated 3 minutes ya big cheat?

ðŸ¤”ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Could have been 2 could have been 4 who knows! I like to live dangerously!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Could have been 2 could have been 4 who knows! I like to live dangerously! 

Click to expand...

Edge of your seat stuff.

ðŸŒï¸


----------



## sunshine (Jul 9, 2019)

People who carry egg timers to time searches for lost balls.


----------



## GB72 (Jul 9, 2019)

Playing Partners who berate the pace of play when playing badly but praise it when they are playing well when the rounds take exactly the same time. Had one who always pushed people to play quickly, berated the pace of play of groups ahead until he was playing well then slowed his pace down and refused to let anyone through or to speed up to catch a group ahead.


----------



## Capella (Jul 9, 2019)

IanM said:



			And in German there will be a wonderful compound word for it!   Hubschraubermutter?
		
Click to expand...

"Helikoptermutter" in this case. We use both "Hubschrauber" and "Helikopter" for a helicopter, but for the over-eager parenting variety, it is always "Helikopter" (I guess this is why I assumed that the image originated in English and was only translated into German)


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2019)

My chipping.
My pitching.
Players who can't believe that their sliced shot kicked to the right.
Unrepaired pitch marks.
My brother wearing brown socks with shorts!


----------



## woofers (Jul 9, 2019)

Anyone using the phrase "half a club short"...


----------



## Beedee (Jul 9, 2019)

not sure if anyone's ever mentioned this on here before, but poker chip ball markers.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Why in god's name would you enter the pairs match play if you work Saturdays and your partner is apparently busy every Sunday forever?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 9, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Why in god's name would you enter the pairs match play if you work Saturdays and your partner is apparently busy every Sunday forever? 

Click to expand...

Maybe they can play weekdays ðŸ˜‚


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 9, 2019)

badgb21 said:



			PPâ€™s who describe their every shot in detail to you, even though you stood there and watched their shot whilst playing with them.
I really donâ€™t need the post commentary on how you hit it, the way the club caught the grass, how you thought it would roll the other way, immediately after every shot you tookâ€¦â€¦â€¦..I saw it!
		
Click to expand...

No no no! This is essential!


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 9, 2019)

sunshine said:



			People who carry egg timers to time searches for lost balls.
		
Click to expand...

But how else am going to time my egg cooking whilst waiting for the slow players ahead


----------



## Oldham92 (Jul 9, 2019)

The obsession people have with Scotty Cameron.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Maybe they can play weekdays ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Offered 5pm Monday or Tuesday and got nothing on that either! Now one of them wants to play at 7am Saturday. He can shove that up his backside.


----------



## ADB (Jul 9, 2019)

Those stupid descriptions for different shots like â€˜ ooooh thatâ€™s a real Sally Gunnellâ€™ or left yourself a Maradona there.....

NOT FUNNY....AT ALL!!


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jul 9, 2019)

Having to wear long socks with shorts!


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2019)

Playing with old duffers that shouldnâ€™t be allowed out without a carer.

Last competition I played in two of my partners managed to fall over trying to climb onto the same tee. Should have used the steps ? Another partner who managed to lose my card after four holes in previous round, this time marked my card from hole one, even though competition was a shotgun start and we started on the 12th.

Last player managed to lose his glove from the first green to the second tee. After much searching player suddenly remembered he had put the glove in his bag. I need to find younger partners, with at least a few brain cells.





Oh wait that last player was me.


----------



## IainP (Jul 9, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Commentators who say "that's perfect" when a ball lands 10 feet from the flag.  No it's not.  Perfect would be in the hole.
		
Click to expand...

+1 for this


----------



## richart (Jul 9, 2019)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Having to wear long socks with shorts!
		
Click to expand...

When we played Cinque Ports, my mate had to buy a pair of long socks from the pro shop. Â£17 later he was allows on the course.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 9, 2019)

Footprints in bunkers. This evening I was stuck in one up the face of the bunker. Impossible to get out of and cost me the hole.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2019)

Bloody CSS going down so I haven't made it to 18 like I thought.


----------



## azazel (Jul 9, 2019)

People saying â€œgood puttâ€ or â€œthatâ€™s inâ€ before your ball actually is in the hole. Iâ€™d swear the ball grows ears as it gets nearer the hole and those phrases guarantee it isnâ€™t going to drop even when itâ€™s bang on line and at the right pace.


----------



## Slab (Jul 10, 2019)

azazel said:



			People saying â€œgood puttâ€ or â€œthatâ€™s inâ€ before your ball actually is in the hole. Iâ€™d swear the ball grows ears as it gets nearer the hole and those phrases guarantee it isnâ€™t going to drop even when itâ€™s bang on line and at the right pace.
		
Click to expand...

No no no, this is essentially in order for your FCs to show that it was such an easy read they did it without even looking down your line so there's really no achievement in making the puttðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 10, 2019)

PP saying "good shot" the moment the ball leaves the clubface followed by "that's unlucky" when it heads straight into the bunker or hazard it was going into all along.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2019)

When you hack, slash ,slice ,top and thin your way down a hole, make a blob and someone says "unlucky".....
No. There's no luck - good, bad or indifferent - involved in it.
It was just rank bad play
So just tell me it was


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 10, 2019)

azazel said:



			People saying â€œgood puttâ€ or â€œthatâ€™s inâ€ before your ball actually is in the hole. Iâ€™d swear the ball grows ears as it gets nearer the hole and those phrases guarantee it isnâ€™t going to drop even when itâ€™s bang on line and at the right pace.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. How many times has it got to inside a foot, someone pipes up and the ball takes a sharp detour left or right. Its almost uncanny at times


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			When you hack, slash ,slice ,top and thin your way down a hole, make a blob and someone says "unlucky".....
No. There's no luck - good, bad or indifferent - involved in it.
It was just rank bad play
So just tell me it was 

Click to expand...

If ever Iâ€™m paired with you, Iâ€™m gonna so say this.

Just be nice and only say it to me after the first time......


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 10, 2019)

People who scoop the ball out of the hole with their putters.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			If ever Iâ€™m paired with you, Iâ€™m gonna so say this.

Just be nice and only say it to me after the first time......
		
Click to expand...

We all do it....
All the damn time


----------



## woofers (Jul 10, 2019)

Clubs assuming that everyone in their Open eats or wants a bacon bap.


----------



## Kaizer_Soze (Jul 10, 2019)

Hitting it into the nettles when I'm playing in shorts !!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 10, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			People who scoop the ball out of the hole with their putters.
		
Click to expand...

Haven't Ping released a putter that is actually designed to do this now? I think Westwood is using one. Can't be a good move, I'm with you on this.


----------



## DRW (Jul 10, 2019)

Hitting a lovely drive down the middle and then missing the green from under 100 yards


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			When you hack, slash ,slice ,top and thin your way down a hole, make a blob and someone says "unlucky".....
No. There's no luck - good, bad or indifferent - involved in it.
It was just rank bad play
So just tell me it was 

Click to expand...


I was trying to be kind, hate it when you blub on the course ðŸ‘ðŸ˜Ž


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 10, 2019)

Having to play our match play at 8:28am just so we can get it in before the deadline.  Far too early for me.


----------



## pendodave (Jul 10, 2019)

Maninblack4612 said:



			People who scoop the ball out of the hole with their putters.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, if you can't bend down (fair enough), get one of those rubber sucker things on the end of your putter. Really no excuse for this.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 10, 2019)

People who enter weekend pairs competitions and then decide a normal morning tee time is not acceptable for them personally


----------



## sunshine (Jul 10, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			PP saying "good shot" the moment the ball leaves the clubface followed by "that's unlucky" when it heads straight into the bunker or hazard it was going into all along.
		
Click to expand...

This.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 10, 2019)

Resident know-alls who comment on how it's done but are in a safe place not to make a mistake themselves, particularly those who comment on your chipping, putting or bunker play when their ball is close to the hole.
And boy, do I hate head covers.


----------



## Slab (Jul 10, 2019)

Bag clatter, it just makes me wince


----------



## Wolf (Jul 10, 2019)

On course amateur golf coaches 

My favourite one yesterday after I blocked a drive out right on our Par 5, 6th hole. After the round guy  I playing with starts telling me what I'm doing wrong with my swing and why I'm blocking the ball ðŸ¤”,

Considering it was the only fairway I missed all round unlike him who hit every drive straight right up to that point and after.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 10, 2019)

Wolf said:



			On course amateur golf coaches

My favourite one yesterday after I blocked a drive out right on our Par 5, 6th hole. After the round guy  I playing with starts telling me what I'm doing wrong with my swing and why I'm blocking the ball ðŸ¤”,

Considering it was the only fairway I missed all round unlike him who hit every drive straight right up to that point and after.
		
Click to expand...

I've a good friend. Great off the course but plays off 21 did when I started and still does now. He has no problem telling me how bad my putting, chipping, irons and drivers are. 

In the plus side, he rates my 3 Wood.....


----------



## slowhand (Jul 10, 2019)

Commentators who say "He couldn't have placed that any better". 

I bet he could have!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 10, 2019)

Going to see your coach, who tells you everything is fine and you are hitting it well, then going out and playing as bad as you possibly could


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 10, 2019)

PPs/FCs who give a commentary on their game - and especially those who  get it wrong!  Yes I  can see that you  missed the green but no, it wasn't because  it had a fade on it. It was because you started it on the wrong line and you effing sliced it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Bad back causing me to miss club champs and other events in a bid to play Addington and Sunningdale is a semblance of health


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2019)

Players who search for balls during a game.... even though they haven't lost one!


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

the 3 ball  who were out in front of us not allowing the single guy through, despite them losing a hole on the group in front of them. poor guy was standing around on every shot. it was his first go at the new course as well


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 11, 2019)

Slab said:



			Players who search for balls during a game.... even though they haven't lost one! 

Click to expand...

LOL one of the guys in our group treats a lost ball like a family heirloom, will look for it every time he passes a spot on the course he prev lost a ball..... very annoying


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			LOL one of the guys in our group treats a lost ball like a family heirloom, will look for it every time he passes a spot on the course he prev lost a ball..... very annoying  

Click to expand...

yup they should never have banned that orange bloke from the tango'd adverts. He'd be very useful for alerting the offender to the errors of their ways


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 11, 2019)

Hitting your driver well all round until the last 2 holes and putting on in the trees (no pen played out) and the other cost an unplayable


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2019)

Playing with someone who is completely pissed.  Happened to me couple of years back (playing the Emirates Faldo so it was costing me a lot of money).  Me and my cuz were joined up with a couple of members into a fourball.  One was completely rat-arsed.

The only rather amusing moment was when he was to tee off on one of the early holes - he took driver and was doing the 'Billy Connolly drunk man' walk around the tee trying to stabilise himself so he could get to the teeing area.  He got stable and eventually got the ball teed up - then addressed the ball pretty much as a right-hander as he would do - and was ready to start his swing when his buddy said - mate - you've got my driver - and I'm a left-hander...

But as things went on it got really tedious as he was slumping over and sometimes falling off their buggy - the course marshalls took him back to the clubhouse after the 9th.


----------



## woofers (Jul 11, 2019)

Shotgun starts.  At the end of the round there just isn't enough space in the locker room, there are queues for the showers, bar, food, etc.  Nice in theory to get everyone in the clubhouse together, but a pain in practice.


----------



## Dando (Jul 11, 2019)

backwoodsman said:



			PPs/FCs who give a commentary on their game - and especially those who  get it wrong!  Yes I  can see that you  missed the green but no, it wasn't because  it had a fade on it. It was because you started it on the wrong line and you effing sliced it.
		
Click to expand...

my son in law does this and it drives me nuts! 
he also has a habit of telling me how I hit a shot and what I did wrong and more often than not he is completely wrong.


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2019)

woofers said:



			Shotgun starts.  At the end of the round there just isn't enough space in the locker room, there are queues for the showers, bar, food, etc.  Nice in theory to get everyone in the clubhouse together, but a pain in practice.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah it should work very well, but its not often the facilities match the format. Everyone gets back to the clubhouse within say a 30 minute spread or so but 70 blokes into 3 showers just doesn't go. It seems to work fine if there's a minimum of 6 showers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 11, 2019)

woofers said:



			Shotgun starts.  At the end of the round there just isn't enough space in the locker room, there are queues for the showers, bar, food, etc.  Nice in theory to get everyone in the clubhouse together, but a pain in practice.
		
Click to expand...

I like a shotgun start as the bar is lively but this yr for our captains day they decided the cards should be entered onto the computer, one computer, very slow, 100 or so golfers all at once . Surprisingly enough many didn't bother entering their scores as waiting an age for a 0.1 increase was the same as not waiting an age and getting the same.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 11, 2019)

The player in your group who makes the most inane jokey comments - all of the time - and laughs at them as the rest of us stand around groaning.  Groaning that is until we miss a very short putt on the 1st and our friend jokingly comments - 'you wont want to be doing that all the way round - ha chortle ha'....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The player in your group who makes the most inane jokey comments - all of the time - and laughs at them as the rest of us stand around groaning.  Groaning that is until we miss a very short putt on the 1st and our friend jokingly comments - 'you wont want to be doing that all the way round - ha chortle ha'....
		
Click to expand...

You must play with Fragger one day...


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 11, 2019)

Wolf said:



			On course amateur golf coaches
		
Click to expand...

My mate does it or he used to do it. Had to be blunt and just tell him to not give me on course coaching that I don't want. It used to totally destroy my game and also annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			You must play with Fragger one day...

Click to expand...

Two days of the chuckle brothers to look forward to at Sunningdale. What could possible go wrong - bar my back going and Fragger needing to be carried back in


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Two days of the chuckle brothers to look forward to at Sunningdale. What could possible go wrong - bar my back going and Fragger needing to be carried back in
		
Click to expand...


Oi Iâ€™m match fit me  

Celebrating 15 months inpatient free 
Oh yes


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oi Iâ€™m match *fat* me 

Celebrating 15 months inpatient free
Oh yes
		
Click to expand...

I think that was right. Well done though and keep it going. I ain't carrying you with my dodgy back although I am sure a prone Frag is deemed and immovable object for those behind


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oi Iâ€™m match fit me 

Celebrating 15 months inpatient free
Oh yes
		
Click to expand...

I bet Fundy wishes he could say thatðŸ˜‚


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Oi Iâ€™m match fit me 

Celebrating 15 months inpatient free
Oh yes
		
Click to expand...

Jeez...bragging about 15 months..
Try 15 years plus!!


----------



## chrisd (Jul 11, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Jeez...bragging about 15 months..
Try 15 years plus!!
		
Click to expand...

I've had no body parts replaced in ages ðŸ‘


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 11, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I've had no body parts replaced in ages ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Was that the last ice age?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 11, 2019)

Just after my best ever set of 3 consecutive rounds, I go and hit my worst round in months. Typical. Just when you think you've turned a corner, turns out it's a dead end.


----------



## Nidge (Jul 11, 2019)

Lads blaming everything and anyone except themselves for their bad golf.


----------



## Slab (Jul 12, 2019)

It really does stick in my craw when people take huge divots on the range (its fully open to the weather) with no apparent regard for others adjacent to them, grass and soil just catch on the breeze and cover the person next to them. Bloke the other day seemed completely oblivious and took the biggest divots outside the tours 
No I havenâ€™t said anything yet (preferring to step back and wait for them to swap clubs) but itâ€™s only a matter of time


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 12, 2019)

Nidge said:



			Lads blaming everything and anyone except themselves for their bad golf.
		
Click to expand...

A golfing mate of mine, after a duff shot by someone will say  "now don't go blaming yourself" LOL.


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2019)

that guy who decides to walk into the middle of the practice green, drop about 30 balls and then proceed to hit them to every hole despite the fact that other people are already putting to them


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			that guy who decides to walk into the middle of the practice green, drop about 30 balls and then proceed to hit them to every hole despite the fact that other people are already putting to them
		
Click to expand...

Even more irritating is on the course and there's a guy practicing chipping to the green you are playing your approach. 
This happens on P&P's.


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I bet Fundy wishes he could say thatðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢ðŸ˜¢


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Even more irritating is on the course and there's a guy practicing chipping to the green you are playing your approach.
This happens on P&P's.
		
Click to expand...

if I am out on one of my early morning rounds (5am tee off) then I will often practice on a green but as soon as I see other golfers then I move on


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			that guy who decides to walk into the middle of the practice green, drop about 30 balls and then proceed to hit them to every hole despite the fact that other people are already putting to them
		
Click to expand...

Sorry mate ill make space for you next time ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2019)

I have around 30 brand new golf balls still in packaging. I have a further 10 or so in my bag that have been given to me for free as part of corporate golf days. I can't bring myself to use them in case I lose them . I look at them, think no and then dig around for one of my pearl lake balls instead. It is getting ridiculous now, I may need therapy.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jul 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have around 30 brand new golf balls still in packaging. I have a further 10 or so in my bag that have been given to me for free as part of corporate golf days. I can't bring myself to use them in case I lose them . I look at them, think no and then dig around for one of my pearl lake balls instead. It is getting ridiculous now, I may need therapy.
		
Click to expand...

i can solve your problem LT ,just send all your new balls to me ,I will then use them for a round each [providing i dont lose them ] and send you back the now used ball for you to not feel guilty about using ,
 i see this as a win win situation and am currently waiting now for the postman to deliver your new golf balls to me .


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have around 30 brand new golf balls still in packaging. I have a further 10 or so in my bag that have been given to me for free as part of corporate golf days. I can't bring myself to use them in case I lose them . I look at them, think no and then dig around for one of my pearl lake balls instead. It is getting ridiculous now, I may need therapy.
		
Click to expand...

I bet most of them are 1.62's and still in the wrappers


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 12, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I bet most of them are 1.62's and still in the wrappers 

Click to expand...

Ouch


----------



## mister v (Jul 12, 2019)

playing at resort courses and being paired up with people who play once a year......... i did this a while back at celtic manor and my playing partner and I basically just left them looking for lost balls and carried on regardless as a 2 ball


----------



## Slime (Jul 12, 2019)

Driving six different par fours in the last year without sinking a single eagle putt.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2019)

the club starting to trial TagMarshall today and the slowest group in front of us leaving the tag behind on the 1st tee


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2019)

When you find a nice set of clubs on ebay but the seller won't post and they're collection only, at the other end of the country.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			When you find a nice set of clubs on ebay but the seller won't post and they're collection only, at the other end of the country.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you had an armada of gophers Nick for this very reasonðŸ‘


----------



## Imurg (Jul 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			When you find a nice set of clubs on ebay but the seller won't post and they're collection only, at the other end of the country.
		
Click to expand...

Where is it?
We'll put pressure on someone local


----------



## fundy (Jul 12, 2019)

If only the forum had a courier as a member


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			I thought you had an armada of gophers Nick for this very reasonðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I've had a few generous offers but I don't like to ask.

(But if you're in the Rochester area...)


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			I've had a few generous offers but I don't like to ask.

(But if you're in the Rochester area...)
		
Click to expand...

Where are you crow. I am in Rochester next Friday visiting family


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Where are you crow. I am in Rochester next Friday visiting family
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m in maidstone next weekend


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			When you find a nice set of clubs on ebay but the seller won't post and they're collection only, at the other end of the country.
		
Click to expand...

By nice set of clubs, you mean battered relics from 40 years ago, worth less than the postage?


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Where are you crow. I am in Rochester next Friday visiting family
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Wolf, I'm in Leicestershire so a bit of a way for you to drop off unless I met you somewhere on your way back..



Dando said:



			Iâ€™m in maidstone next weekend
		
Click to expand...

If I do win them and you're okay I could see you at The Addington, but there're a few days to go yet before I know if I've won them.



murphthemog said:



			By nice set of clubs, you mean battered relics from 40 years ago, worth less than the postage?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, that's pretty much the size of it, I've got a feeling that one of the irons might not even be a part of the set but sometimes you just like the look!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 12, 2019)

Sounds like a bargain. If the seller won't post, may be the forum collector will?


----------



## Dando (Jul 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			Cheers Wolf, I'm in Leicestershire so a bit of a way for you to drop off unless I met you somewhere on your way back..



If I do win them and you're okay I could see you at The Addington, but there're a few days to go yet before I know if I've won them.



Yes, that's pretty much the size of it, I've got a feeling that one of the irons might not even be a part of the set but sometimes you just like the look!
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s fine mate. I need to come back up to gravesend on Saturday so can do a detour for you


----------



## Wolf (Jul 12, 2019)

Crow said:



			Cheers Wolf, I'm in Leicestershire so a bit of a way for you to drop off unless I met you somewhere on your way back..



If I do win them and you're okay I could see you at The Addington, but there're a few days to go yet before I know if I've won them.



Yes, that's pretty much the size of it, I've got a feeling that one of the irons might not even be a part of the set but sometimes you just like the look!
		
Click to expand...

Offers there mate if one the Lincoln lads is going Addington I could drop to them or post them. 

Or as Dando already going there you've got a couple options ðŸ‘


----------



## Crow (Jul 12, 2019)

Dando said:



			Thatâ€™s fine mate. I need to come back up to gravesend on Saturday so can do a detour for you
		
Click to expand...




Wolf said:



			Offers there mate if one the Lincoln lads is going Addington I could drop to them or post them.

Or as Dando already going there you've got a couple options ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thanks both, offers greatly appreciated, I'll post or pm again if I win.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 13, 2019)

Just seen results of last Saturdays stableford comp. Mate of mine got 45pts and came 2nd missing out to a guy off 21hcap who came in with 51pts ðŸ˜³


----------



## Slab (Jul 13, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Just seen results of last Saturdays stableford comp. Mate of mine got 45pts and came 2nd missing out to a guy off 21hcap who came in with 51pts ðŸ˜³
		
Click to expand...

Did the winner get his clubs from OlivandersðŸ¤£


----------



## Wolf (Jul 13, 2019)

Slab said:



			Did the winner get his clubs from OlivandersðŸ¤£
		
Click to expand...

Who knows maybe he got the pencil there ðŸ˜‚

Absolutely crazy scoring that, glad I tend to play Sunday comps. Imagine 45 points and not even being close ðŸ˜³


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2019)

Wow, I have never heard of someone topping 50 points before. 45 would get shouts of bandit, unfair or not, but 50 ðŸ˜±?


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wow, I have never heard of someone topping 50 points before. 45 would get shouts of bandit, unfair or not, but 50 ðŸ˜±?
		
Click to expand...

I managed 47pts last year, only managed over 34pts once since then!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 13, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wow, I have never heard of someone topping 50 points before. 45 would get shouts of bandit, unfair or not, but 50 ðŸ˜±?
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen it before either not once. Most I'd seen before was 46pts. 

The guy must've played something like 15 under handicap ðŸ˜³


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 14, 2019)

putting well in a bounce game and holing everything, then next day with a card in my pocket, putted like a one armed man with Parkinsons


----------



## Slime (Jul 14, 2019)

People who think their ball will stop rolling, just by clicking their fingers!
The least you can do is shout at the bloody thing.


----------



## trevor (Jul 14, 2019)

I used to play with a horrible person who conned me into signing 3 h/c cards for him, he kept putting backwards and forwards past the hole until he got the score he wanted and consicqentaly a 28 h/c then went out next week and won a trophy and good prize with 50 points. Felt guilty and sorry for all the other competitors but not sure what can be done when someone is that way inclined. Never played with him again.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 14, 2019)

Seen a couple of 50s, and a couple of 49s. It does happen, and not just to guys with dodgy 'caps. If it is your day  and all that.


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2019)

Golfers who donâ€™t rake bunkers. Twice today I end up in someoneâ€™s foot print


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			Golfers who donâ€™t rake bunkers. Twice today I end up in someoneâ€™s foot print
		
Click to expand...

Lol. What difference will a nicely raked bunker makeðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜œ


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Lol. What difference will a nicely raked bunker makeðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜œ
		
Click to expand...

My bunker play at FP was pretty good


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2019)

Played a 4bbb quarter final  8 and 17 handicapper, yeah right!

17 handicapper parred 7 of the 1st 9 holes and after a couple of poor holes he pretty much par'd till they won. I know higher handicappers can have a good spell but he did pretty much to us at the same stage last year ! Then all you hear is "well he struggles with a card in hand" and "well he scores 25 points some weeks in the swindle but then he'll have a few 45 pointers"

He, and the 8 handicapper have made the final of some 4bbb comps over the last 3 years ðŸ˜£


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 14, 2019)

Lee Trevino on the pro-celebrity golf when he used to say GO BAH, or FADE BAH, and it always did go farther or fade more. 
How do some people manage to get a ball to obey?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 14, 2019)

Going up 0.1 even though I shot under handicap ðŸ˜’


----------



## Dando (Jul 14, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Played a 4bbb quarter final  8 and 17 handicapper, yeah right!

17 handicapper parred 7 of the 1st 9 holes and after a couple of poor holes he pretty much par'd till they won. I know higher handicappers can have a good spell but he did pretty much to us at the same stage last year ! Then all you hear is "well he struggles with a card in hand" and "well he scores 25 points some weeks in the swindle but then he'll have a few 45 pointers"

He, and the 8 handicapper have made the final of some 4bbb comps over the last 3 years ðŸ˜£
		
Click to expand...

He sounds like either the â€œstraightest hitter in golfâ€ or a â€œshort game wizardâ€


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2019)

Dodgy back still playing up. Another golf free weekend and hoping physio on Tuesday sorts the problem. Otherwise I'm rocking up next week having not hit a ball in three weeks.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 14, 2019)

Dando said:



			He sounds like either the â€œstraightest hitter in golfâ€ or a â€œshort game wizardâ€
		
Click to expand...

A really nice guy and looks suitably embarrassed when he pops in another par putt ðŸ˜£ but back when computers alone didnt sort the handicaps he'd be off a lower one !


----------



## 6535 (Jul 14, 2019)

Knowing you got to shoot -22 before you go out at the re vamped Hotchkin course to win ðŸ˜³


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 15, 2019)

Watching a guy employed by my old club as a course marshal, walk into a bunker, play two shots and then walk off out of it ignoring the two rakes within feet of him.   He's also an officious little sod who picks everyone else up on anything and everything.    He'd make a fantastic member of the Labour shadow cabinet.


----------



## Beedee (Jul 15, 2019)

Accidently trying to take a divot out of an iron-like tree root on our 17th.  One wrist really sore and the other still a tingly now, a day later :-(  

And what worse is that it probably cost me my first cut in 14 months!


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2019)

One of my regular PPs  - always moans if the course isn't in good shape, but hardly ever puts a divot back! 

He also never starts any of his pre shot routine (by that I only mean, get his lazer out of the bag, pull a club etc etc) until it is his turn to play!


----------



## DRW (Jul 15, 2019)

About a month ago lost a ball in the thick rough on the 10th at RSD, yesterday helping son finding his ball there, I walked on my long lost ball. Happy Days, so I thought....

The irritation was that I hit it off the tee on the 13th as a provisional ball, for it to fly back into thick rough and lost it! doh


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 16, 2019)

My new Cobra irons have turned. Two irritations with them.

They have come with different shafts installed. Why, I have no idea. Since they are a blind guess anyway, it probably won't make much difference, as the original spec may be better, or worse than the new, who knows?

I have banjaxxed my right knee, and have cancelled golf tomorrow and Friday. I have a buggy booked for the weekend, assuming I can play by then. It would have been nice to have a whack before going live though.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 16, 2019)

Knocking it close on a hole, missing the birdie putt and then having one of your playing partners say "good par though".  No it wasn't.  It was a missed birdie chance.  Just because you are happy with a 4 for 3 doesn't mean everyone else is.  

Then him doing it about six more times in the round even when I was putting from 20 feet away.


----------



## rksquire (Jul 16, 2019)

Narrow fairways (given my dispersion!).
Inconsistent green speeds from one green to another.
Membership politics.
Arrogant golfers.
"There's no way you're a X handicapper" when you're having a good day (and still only shooting handicap!) and they are having a bad day.
Lost ball rough immediately of the fairway.
Tee boxes that only suit a single shot shape - that's not straight.
Daisies on the fairway.
Our shrinking 13th green - getting narrower every year!


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Clover patches in the rough so thick and deep soon as you know it's headed there you may as well reload as it's like looking for a needle in the Congolese jungle ðŸ˜’

Our rough is rife with it at the moment and getting worse.


----------



## azazel (Jul 16, 2019)

Hurting your back mid-round and still going up 0.1.


----------



## badgb21 (Jul 16, 2019)

In my driveway and loading my gear into my car for third time that week as per most weeks and my neighbor chirping up "Oh, are you off to play golf?"
"No I fancied a game of netball......................"  Grrrr..... But they are lovely people!


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2019)

my son in law- been playing properly for just over a year and today went for his 3rd driver fitting and shock horror heâ€™s been fitted for something different - a TS2 as opposed to the rogue which replaced a cobra.
He doesnâ€™t agree that lessons will be better than dropping Â£400 on a new bat when his swing isnâ€™t reliable or repetitive


----------



## anotherdouble (Jul 16, 2019)

Dando said:



			my son in law- been playing properly for just over a year and today went for his 3rd driver fitting and shock horror heâ€™s been fitted for something different - a TS2 as opposed to the rogue which replaced a cobra.
He doesnâ€™t agree that lessons will be better than dropping Â£400 on a new bat when his swing isnâ€™t reliable or repetitive
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Dad, very kind words. You got me bang to righrsðŸ˜œðŸ˜‚ðŸ‘


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Today was meant to have a fitting session at my club for a new utility iron as want something for off the tee that offers a different option.  Booked my slot for this afternoon turn up to club half hour early to warm up  to see the fitter that had been brought in to host a day of fitting by the Pro. Only to see him packing up and driving off home. Go and see pro he says oh he wanted an early finish so I said not to worry about your fitting as we can do it another day. No we can't because this was an agreed time that I specifically had to book to get, I was going to make the purchase through my Pro who has now lost my business and quite possibly a lot of potential future business as he simply thought I didn't matter...


----------



## Wolf (Jul 16, 2019)

Oh and the club taking society bookings that coincide with the tee times for our weekly midweek 9 hole comp. Meaning it took 2 1/2hrs for 9 holes today then they wondered why so many people were literally walking off the course with the hump and complaining.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2019)

azazel said:



			Hurting your back mid-round and still going up 0.1.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the bad back club. Been up since 5.00am to do my physio exercises before work in a bid to be able to hit a few balls before Addington and Sunningdale next week but still feels as brittle as anything and could go at any second. Hope your injury isn't too bad and you can get back out and play soon but take it easy and these things can escalate as I've found out


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2019)

Why would you want to hit balls before Monday? Surely the longer you leave it, the better the chance of it healing?


----------



## Dando (Jul 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Why would you want to hit balls before Monday? Surely the longer you leave it, the better the chance of it healing?
		
Click to expand...

because if it gets worse then its a good excuse for playing like a chomper


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2019)

Dando said:



			because if it gets worse then its a good excuse for playing like a chomper
		
Click to expand...

Have i mentioned my big toe hurts too!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Have i mentioned my big toe hurts too!
		
Click to expand...

And my foot / ankle / knee ( delete where appropriate).


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 17, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			And my foot / ankle / knee ( delete where appropriate).
		
Click to expand...

Yeah but yours is self inflicted. 

What sane man runs 100k


----------



## Wolf (Jul 17, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Yeah but yours is self inflicted. 

What sane man runs 100k 

Click to expand...

One trying to escape the wrath of his Mrs perhaps ðŸ˜‚


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 17, 2019)

Kicking the bathroom door when rushing to get the door bell

Feels like my toe is broken, gone purple lol

Golf tomorrow shall be fun


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

My driving at the range last night ðŸ˜¡ðŸ¤¬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			My driving at the range last night ðŸ˜¡ðŸ¤¬
		
Click to expand...

My driving on the course!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hit the 3 wood on a couple of holes as supper club were playing three red tees (10-12) three yellow (13-15) and three white (16-18). Once I got to 14 and got driver out everything went left. Need to find something at the weekend although my game plan for Monday at Addington is to hit more 3 woods given the length of some holes


----------



## PieMan (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My driving on the course!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hit the 3 wood on a couple of holes as supper club were playing three red tees (10-12) three yellow (13-15) and three white (16-18). Once I got to 14 and got driver out everything went left. Need to find something at the weekend although my game plan for Monday at Addington is to hit more 3 woods given the length of some holes
		
Click to expand...

At least the old Cilla Black is better then to enable you to play given the three cracking courses being played next week. ðŸ‘

Weather forecast is cracking too so that should also help.

And there must be a Forummer who would happily give you a massage in the changing rooms before you go out.......!!! ðŸ¤­ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Welcome to the bad back club. Been up since 5.00am to do my physio exercises before work in a bid to be able to hit a few balls before Addington and Sunningdale next week but still feels as brittle as anything and could go at any second. Hope your injury isn't too bad and you can get back out and play soon but take it easy and these things can escalate as I've found out
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you are pulling out of Sunningdale and I'll give you Â£25 for your place


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Let me know when you are pulling out of Sunningdale and I'll give you Â£25 for your place 

Click to expand...

Ain't happening. If I have to hit putter all the way round or hobble around in 6 hours I'm playing. End of. I am nice and local so not too long in the car home, hot bath, stretching, and rest. As I've said, hitting the ball wasn't the issue. It was carrying the bag and twisting and so should be better with electric trolley. Give me Â£200 and I'd consider the offer


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ain't happening. If I have to hit putter all the way round or hobble around in 6 hours I'm playing. End of. I am nice and local so not too long in the car home, hot bath, stretching, and rest. As I've said, hitting the ball wasn't the issue. It was carrying the bag and twisting and so should be better with electric trolley. Give me Â£200 and I'd consider the offer
		
Click to expand...

If you have a bad back why are you carrying your bag?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 18, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Clover patches in the rough so thick and deep soon as you know it's headed there you may as well reload as it's like looking for a needle in the Congolese jungle ðŸ˜’

Our rough is rife with it at the moment and getting worse.
		
Click to expand...

Great for the bees though so be happy your club is helping save the bee population. Every cloud.....


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My driving on the course!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hit the 3 wood on a couple of holes as supper club were playing three red tees (10-12) three yellow (13-15) and three white (16-18). Once I got to 14 and got driver out everything went left. Need to find something at the weekend although my game plan for Monday at Addington is to hit more 3 woods given the length of some holes
		
Click to expand...

i'm thinking of not taking my woods and hitting 4 iron on the longer holes


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			i'm thinking of not taking my woods and hitting 4 iron on the longer holes
		
Click to expand...

if i hit the ball as far as you i wouldn't have any woods


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

Playing like a knob in club champs at the weekend shooting 79 and 77 then playing last night and shooting 69


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

playing a tie tonight, one of the knock out SF's.... just checked the handicap list giving away 19 shots


----------



## sam85 (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			playing a tie tonight, one of the knock out SF's.... just checked the handicap list giving away 19 shots
		
Click to expand...

What's the irritation? Being a better golfer than him? Having to lower yourself to playing against a hacker? Or just a random irritation with the handicap system in general?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			What's the irritation? Being a better golfer than him? Having to lower yourself to playing against a hacker? Or just a random irritation with the handicap system in general?
		
Click to expand...

its not much fun giving so many shots away


----------



## sam85 (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			its not much fun giving so many shots away
		
Click to expand...

Try scratch match play then  . Good luck tonight


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Try scratch match play then  . Good luck tonight 

Click to expand...

why what business is it of yours, its my irritation are you going to challenge all the others in this thread as well


----------



## sam85 (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			why what business is it of yours, its my irritation are you going to challenge all the others in this thread as well
		
Click to expand...

To be honest my original question I was genuinely intrigued as to what the problem with giving the shots away was, but if you don't like giving shots away then it seems a logical choice to not enter handicap knockouts was all I was thinking.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			To be honest my original question I was genuinely intrigued as to what the problem with giving the shots away was, but if you don't like giving shots away then it seems a logical choice to not enter handicap knockouts was all I was thinking.
		
Click to expand...


why its my irritation, i dont see you asking any of the other posters to justify their irritation??


not sure what its got to do with you what comps i enter?


----------



## sam85 (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			why its my irritation, i dont see you asking any of the other posters to justify their irritation??


not sure what its got to do with you what comps i enter?
		
Click to expand...

Eh? Surely the whole point of a forum is to challenge opinions? Unfortunately I don't have time to challenge every single opinion on here but please accept my apologies if you think I was picking on you.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

sam85 said:



			Eh? Surely the whole point of a forum is to challenge opinions? Unfortunately I don't have time to challenge every single opinion on here but please accept my apologies if you think I was picking on you.
		
Click to expand...

its in the title "Golf Random Irritations" no one is asking for any opinions, certainly not advice from a stranger what comps you should and shouldn't enter... just random things that annoy you


----------



## fundy (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Playing like a knob in club champs at the weekend shooting 79 and 77 then playing last night and shooting 69 

Click to expand...

nice score sir


----------



## Siolag (Jul 18, 2019)

HowdidIdo having a meltdown and sending me 5 emails in 20 mins informing me of my handicap increasing 0.1. 

At least it didn't go up 5 x 0.1.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			playing a tie tonight, one of the knock out SF's.... just checked the handicap list giving away 19 shots
		
Click to expand...

Maybe your oppo will post on this thread that he is irritated that he's only getting 19 shots.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 18, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Maybe your oppo will post on this thread that he is irritated that he's only getting 19 shots.
		
Click to expand...

he may do, its up to him, if that his irritation


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 18, 2019)

The only consistent thing about my golf being its inconsistency...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2019)

Good. While I am gimping round Sunningdale on Tuesday, at least I will have something to laugh at.


----------



## Dando (Jul 18, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Good. While I am gimping round Sunningdale on Tuesday, at least I will have something to laugh at.
		
Click to expand...

Will you be in full gimp suit?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 18, 2019)

Dando said:



			Will you be in full gimp suit?
		
Click to expand...

It is a possibility, yes. With ankle length white socks.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 18, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Breaking my driver at West Hill today. 
Trying to be clever, tight tee box, teeâ€™d it up close to a marker - one smashed head.

Couldnâ€™t have happened at a worse time.

Knockout match saturday

Addington and Sunningdale early next week then drive to Leeds Wednesday night for Ganton, Lindrick and Moortown. 

Will be dining around tomorrow for a new head
		
Click to expand...

Hope you didn't hurt your back doing that


----------



## richart (Jul 18, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			Breaking my driver at West Hill today. 
Trying to be clever, tight tee box, teeâ€™d it up close to a marker - one smashed head.

Couldnâ€™t have happened at a worse time.

Knockout match saturday

Addington and Sunningdale early next week then drive to Leeds Wednesday night for Ganton, Lindrick and Moortown. 

Will be dining around tomorrow for a new head
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. Is the marker ok ?


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 19, 2019)

What driver was it?


----------



## Britishshooting (Jul 19, 2019)

Stickers on brand new clubs. Get a new shiney shiney and there is a Pointless to consumer barcode sticker conviently places directly to the shaft, which could have gone on the plastic wrapped grip or head.

Peel sticker off only to leave loads of adhesive residue all over the shaft which seemingly takes forever to remove with hot water and soap.

Recently bought 3 Vokey sm7â€™s And had this on all of them. No nail polish remover in the house to lessen this burden.

They need to pack it in.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Stickers on brand new clubs. Get a new shiney shiney and there is a Pointless to consumer barcode sticker conviently places directly to the shaft, which could have gone on the plastic wrapped grip or head.

Peel sticker off only to leave loads of adhesive residue all over the shaft which seemingly takes forever to remove with hot water and soap.

Recently bought 3 Vokey sm7â€™s And had this on all of them. No nail polish remover in the house to lessen this burden.

They need to pack it in.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I share that irritation massively. Fortunately a little WD40 easily removes the residue.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 19, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Stickers on brand new clubs. Get a new shiney shiney and there is a Pointless to consumer barcode sticker conviently places directly to the shaft, which could have gone on the plastic wrapped grip or head.

Peel sticker off only to leave loads of adhesive residue all over the shaft which seemingly takes forever to remove with hot water and soap.

Recently bought 3 Vokey sm7â€™s And had this on all of them. No nail polish remover in the house to lessen this burden.

They need to pack it in.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.halfords.com/motoring/c...KQy0HVjMkMJK1vE-4P4yqEkuMRAKccC0aAjZtEALw_wcB

Just use this - works all the time and quick and easy


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Oh I share that irritation massively. Fortunately a little WD40 easily removes the residue.
		
Click to expand...

Peanut butter also works


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Peanut butter also works
		
Click to expand...

If that was me the peanut butter wouldn't make it as far as the club I'd end up spooning it in my gob I can't resist the stuffðŸ˜‚


----------



## Dando (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			If that was me the peanut butter wouldn't make it as far as the club I'd end up spooning it in my gob I can't resist the stuffðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

 Crunchy or smooth?


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

Dando said:



			Crunchy or smooth?
		
Click to expand...

Depends on what I'm having it with as I'll eat both ðŸ¤”

I'd probably go smooth purely based on the amount of things I can put it in especially if it's the whole earth brand. 

Damn it man now I need to go get a spoon and sit and eat it ðŸ¥„


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 19, 2019)

Wolf said:



			If that was me the peanut butter wouldn't make it as far as the club I'd end up spooning it in my gob I can't resist the stuffðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™m lucky I donâ€™t like it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

Prefer the wd40 ðŸ˜¬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 19, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Stickers on brand new clubs. Get a new shiney shiney and there is a Pointless to consumer barcode sticker conviently places directly to the shaft, which could have gone on the plastic wrapped grip or head.

Peel sticker off only to leave loads of adhesive residue all over the shaft which seemingly takes forever to remove with hot water and soap.

Recently bought 3 Vokey sm7â€™s And had this on all of them. No nail polish remover in the house to lessen this burden.

They need to pack it in.
		
Click to expand...

We have a winner. Totally pointless and I'm fed up of doing it. AG seem to use particularly adhesive stickers


----------



## Wolf (Jul 19, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Iâ€™m lucky I donâ€™t like it ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚

*Prefer the wd40* ðŸ˜¬
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I could manage more than a couple of pints of it though ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Slime (Jul 19, 2019)

The only thing peanut butter is good for is as bait in my mouse traps!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 19, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Stickers on brand new clubs. Get a new shiney shiney and there is a Pointless to consumer barcode sticker conviently places directly to the shaft, which could have gone on the plastic wrapped grip or head.

Peel sticker off only to leave loads of adhesive residue all over the shaft which seemingly takes forever to remove with hot water and soap.

Recently bought 3 Vokey sm7â€™s And had this on all of them. No nail polish remover in the house to lessen this burden.

They need to pack it in.
		
Click to expand...

I think you just won the thread. Bloody hell, even second hand stuff I buy has the sticky labels on where previous owners never bothered taking it off, then you try and peel it off yourself and realise why. Nail varnish remover does the job though you reckon? I'll have to remember that.


----------



## Crow (Jul 19, 2019)

Buy vintage, then someone has already done the hard graft for you, although I doubt they had such irritations back in the day. (Or should I say the back in the glory days )


----------



## Robin Hood (Jul 20, 2019)

Yesterday I had an email from howdidido saying my handicap has been reduced by 0.1 
However I have not played in a qualifier for 2 weeks. Plus I have just checked the website and my handicap has not changed !!
Any ideas ?


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2019)

People who practice chipping on the practice putting green


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2019)

Slab said:



			People who practice chipping on the practice putting green
		
Click to expand...

Why does this irritate you? Asking for a friend.......


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2019)

When we see someone's putt enter the side of the hole and the commentator says something like "great putt - right in the centre of the cup". Why lie? We've just watched it!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 23, 2019)

Slime said:



			The only thing peanut butter is good for is as bait in my mouse traps!
		
Click to expand...

Not quite
Smooth peanut butter is also very good at removing the white polish/wax residue on black trim  on cars. Work some onto the wax/polish residue then buff away.
It sounds bonkers, but it does work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Why does this irritate you? Asking for a friend.......



Click to expand...

Chipping onto the putting green is not allowed at our club. The answer presumably is because chipping on may leave indents on the putting surface. It could also lead to balls flying around whilst people are trying to practice putting, chipping being a less controlled art.

 I don't know if it is the above, it is just my assumption.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 23, 2019)

Yeah we have the same rule although I sometimes play little bump and runs with a 5i from the edge of our chipping green as it's a shot I use quite often on the course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 23, 2019)

There is a club near to me that has a big chipping green with bunkers around it as well as a separate putting green. It is not something I have seen often and I always inwardly applaud when I go past it, good thinking and an asset to its members.


----------



## DRW (Jul 23, 2019)

Blinding sun on the horizon and and your playing partners don't see your ball either


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Why does this irritate you? Asking for a friend.......



Click to expand...


Just the irritation that while you're practicing your putting someone rocks up thinking they can practice there with their 64 degree, lobbing it on, which is distracting enough but they also believe there's zero chance of thinning it sending it scooting through at ankle height. Its not like there isn't a perfectly good chipping green & short game area to do that on but they have this mindset that 'its only 3 or 4 to get my eye in'


----------



## PieMan (Jul 24, 2019)

For everyone who has played at The Addington and Sunningdale the last 3 days, I would imagine the name 'Lilyhawk'.....!!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2019)

PieMan said:



			For everyone who has played at The Addington and Sunningdale the last 3 days, I would imagine the name 'Lilyhawk'.....!!!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Banned him from H4H days at Tandridge and Hankley.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jul 24, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Depends on what I'm having it with as I'll eat both ðŸ¤”

I'd probably go smooth purely based on the amount of things I can put it in especially if it's the whole earth brand.

Damn it man now I need to go get a spoon and sit and eat it ðŸ¥„
		
Click to expand...

Peanut butter on oatcakes is tremendous.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 24, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Not quite
Smooth peanut butter is also very good at removing the white polish/wax residue on black trim  on cars. Work some onto the wax/polish residue then buff away.
It sounds bonkers, but it does work.

Click to expand...

You've mixed up your T Cut with Peanut butter they do look the same.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 24, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Peanut butter on oatcakes is tremendous.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to try that


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 25, 2019)

Irritation?  My inability to play reasonably in competitions!  I go to pieces ... my average comp stableford score is way below the social golfing equivalent.  I know itâ€™s all in my head, but ...


----------



## Slab (Jul 25, 2019)

Canary Kid said:



			Irritation?  My inability to play reasonably in competitions!  I go to pieces ... my average comp stableford score is way below the social golfing equivalent.  I know itâ€™s all in my head, but ...
		
Click to expand...

Maybe (if not already) start adding side bets or some other penalties to your social games so that you have some level of 'pressure to perform' every time, so when you get to a comp its not a big deal (comp might even have less pressure)


----------



## Dando (Jul 25, 2019)

despite taking my glove off after every shot over the past 3 days, having one hand paler than the other!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			despite taking my glove off after every shot over the past 3 days, having one hand paler than the other!
		
Click to expand...

Do you put that hand in your pocket?


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 25, 2019)

Dando said:



			despite taking my glove off after every shot over the past 3 days, having one hand paler than the other!
		
Click to expand...

funny enough i was looking at my white left hand sat here, i don't take it off while playing unless its very warm, so fair enough, but i also spend a good 3 hours a day walking two dogs with no gloves and its stlill white


----------



## mister v (Jul 25, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			funny enough i was looking at my white left hand sat here, i don't take it off while playing unless its very warm, so fair enough, but i also spend a good 3 hours a day walking two dogs with no gloves and its stlill white

Click to expand...

i've just read this and have a very pale left hand and a tanned right hand!!


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2019)

Holding everything on the putting green, and nothing on the course!


----------



## cliveb (Jul 25, 2019)

Bags with 14 "full length dividers" which still get your clubs all tangled.


----------



## Backache (Jul 25, 2019)

Wilson said:



			Holding everything on the putting green, and nothing on the course!
		
Click to expand...

Aye, it's a bugger dropping yer clubs.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2019)

Playing crap for three days but more than made up for by the courses and the company


----------



## Wilson (Jul 25, 2019)

Backache said:



			Aye, it's a bugger dropping yer clubs.
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ˜‚ good spot!


----------



## MentallyOverPar (Jul 25, 2019)

It has to be the provisional going down the middle... and ofcourse someone saying the words that follow it...


Or the fact I can not hold a round together in a comp... (made buffer from +11 after 3 holes a few weeks back... did the same sitting on 28pts with 6 holes to go)


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 26, 2019)

I was never going to buy it but the Rory McIlroy Nike x Stone Island jacket is $900 ðŸ˜¯


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 26, 2019)

That golf monthly survey. Itâ€™s just taken me 8hrs47mins to complete.

Iâ€™ll be fumin if I donâ€™t win the putter, wedge AND the balls 

ðŸ˜†


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 26, 2019)

Golf bags with 15 slots for clubs. Why 15? Why not 17? What was wrong with 14?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 26, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Golf bags with 15 slots for clubs. Why 15? Why not 17? What was wrong with 14?
		
Click to expand...

One is for your ball retriever.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 26, 2019)

Beautiful, hot, sunny weather all week whilst I'm at work and rain forecast for the weekend when I want to play golf


----------



## azazel (Jul 26, 2019)

ScienceBoy said:



			One is for your ball retriever.
		
Click to expand...

Surely itâ€™s for your alignment sticks, ideally wearing their own custom-made covers?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2019)

My golf bag zippers failing on both side pockets during one round. Tried to fix them without joy and so can't keep anything dry in them. Think I'm off to Silvermere first thing for a new one


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2019)

Son in law playing golf with his dad and uncle today and not asking me if I want play


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jul 27, 2019)

Dando said:



			Son in law playing golf with his dad and uncle today and not asking me if I want play
		
Click to expand...

Dont know what the weather is like in saaarf London but up here on the northside its chucking it down, so wouldnt be to annoyed. If weather clears up by the afternoon youâ€™re welcome up to Mill Hill for a knock If its not too far away.


----------



## Dando (Jul 27, 2019)

Lilyhawk said:



			Dont know what the weather is like in saaarf London but up here on the northside its chucking it down, so wouldnt be to annoyed. If weather clears up by the afternoon youâ€™re welcome up to Mill Hill for a knock If its not too far away.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s wetter than an otters pocket here mate.
Thanks for the offer but I think Iâ€™ll go to the range and maybe use the par 3 course


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 27, 2019)

Comments by the commentators re the strength of the leaderboard  at the WGC. It is the top 64 ish in the world. Who ever the top 5 are, it will be strong. It's a given.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 27, 2019)

Wayne Riley doing the Elvis thing at the TPC.  Not only did it annoy me, it annoyed Mrs BiM who is now chuntering about him and what he doesn't bring to the commentary.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wayne Riley doing the Elvis thing at the TPC.  Not only did it annoy me, it annoyed Mrs BiM who is now chuntering about him and what he doesn't bring to the commentary.
		
Click to expand...

I was watching some the Evian on Sky Mix and because they went out early due to bad weather they had time to kill and showed this.
As soon as I heard Radar, Memphis and Elvis I was out of there!
Just why?


----------



## richart (Jul 27, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Wayne Riley doing the Elvis thing at the TPC.  Not only did it annoy me, it annoyed Mrs BiM who is now chuntering about him and what he doesn't bring to the commentary.
		
Click to expand...

Totally embarrassing. Is he trying to be another Ken Brown ? One is more than enough


----------



## Slime (Jul 27, 2019)

I'm a bit of a Radar fan boy.


----------



## Wolf (Jul 27, 2019)

Mark Roe and his ridiculous commentary is Xander Scahuffele making an excellent up and down. 
"he's been lucky to get away with this here, that's like making a 6 nett 4"

No its not it was a great bit of skill and a brilliant up down by a top pro in a world class event , it's not a 6 nett 4 round your local Municipal in the monthly stableford


----------



## Imurg (Jul 28, 2019)

My club taking 23 days to process a supplementary card.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 28, 2019)

Mark Roe going on about how great Memphis & Beale Street is, having previously told us he's never been.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jul 28, 2019)

Rory McIlroy messing up nearly every time I watch him on TV this past few years. Grrrr!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jul 28, 2019)

Sorting out my iron game only to lose the ability to chip and pitch.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 28, 2019)

Hitting everything but the driver well but retiring with a really sore back after 13 holes


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 28, 2019)

An inability to take the club back square. Practice swings, on plane, square as, real swing, closed as a shut door. Have now got swing yips, where I can't take the club back. I just know it will be closed. So uncomfortable. Just don't want to play.


----------



## Slime (Jul 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Hitting everything but the driver well but *retiring with a really sore back* after 13 holes
		
Click to expand...

Have you been rubbing up against Homer again?


----------



## slowhand (Jul 28, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Hitting everything but the driver well but retiring with a really sore back after 13 holes
		
Click to expand...

I was the same, only I was hitting the driver really well as well, and only lasted 10 holes


----------



## chrisd (Jul 29, 2019)

Slime said:



			Have you been rubbing up against Homer again?
		
Click to expand...

I did bump into him at the Sunningdale meet ðŸ˜‰


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 29, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I did bump into him at the Sunningdale meet ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

And a pleasure to meet a chap of your class and distinction again and to see you upright and looking relatively pain free (at the time)


----------



## Dando (Jul 29, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			And a pleasure to meet a chap of your class and distinction again and to see you upright and looking relatively pain free (at the time)
		
Click to expand...

he was struggling on Wednesday. in fact it was a miracle he managed to stand upright after teeing up the ball!


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 29, 2019)

B abd Q Cricklewood have introduced controlled parking, with 3 hour stay, and Â£100 for non customers. Their car park is massive, and never more than 1/3 full. They are on a private road, with loads of off street parking. Same notices.

This is fine, it is their property. However, I will not go there again, as I can't be bothered to faff about cancelling any ticket I might get through accident. Does the 3 hours include shopping at B and Q, plus popping off site to a nearby cash point? Can't be bothered to find out, so will go elsewhere.

I feel sorry for local businesses, as this was pretty much the only local parking, and now it isn't. The barber shop I use for instance, as I won't go there again. Have used them for 15 years.

There is a tile warehouse too, and a pound shop. Can you be a customer if they don't have what you want so you don't buy anything? Where is your proof you were / would have been a customer?

I could understand it if the car park was anywhere near full, but it isn't.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 29, 2019)

Posting in the wrong irritations thread. Equally irritating!


----------



## Marshy77 (Jul 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Posting in the wrong irritations thread. Equally irritating!
		
Click to expand...

Really irritating!!


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Posting in the wrong irritations thread. Equally irritating!
		
Click to expand...




Marshy77 said:



			Really irritating!! 

Click to expand...

Perhaps he was wanting to get some new 'golf shovels' from B&Q


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 30, 2019)

My putting yest, match play quarter final.. lost 3 and 2 , would say entirely putting issue 

2 x 3 putt and a 4 putt 

More annoying was I still got 34 points so I was playing outstanding


----------



## Slab (Jul 30, 2019)

It seems there's no official App for the Womens British Open this weekend. C'mon R&A the tech & template's there and used for the mens event just use that!


----------



## Slab (Jul 31, 2019)

Went to the practice area this morning for a quick bucket before work & there's 3 or 4 lads up at the mid length greens tending the bunkers, so could only hit clubs up to 130'ish to be safely short of them
45 mins later and they're still there and most of my bucket's gone and they've ignored signals to move from the half dozen of us that were there but determined to at least finish with longer clubs i get range staff to try and shift them but no success (the GK had told them to get it done) eventually the pro goes and tells them to shift for 5 minutes 

My irritation is the bloke a few bays down (who had also tried to get them to move) just started hitting long irons/woods etc long before the pro had moved them and I never pulled him up on it


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 31, 2019)

Today weather forcaste was  hammering it down all morning... not a sign of any rain so far, could have played....


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 31, 2019)

Once heard about a guy throwing his bag of clubs in a lake after a bad round, then having to wade in to retrieve his car keys.
Threw my putter in the bin after a round to have it retrieved immediately by a work colleague who refused to give it me back.
What's the craziest thing you've done after a stinker?


----------



## richart (Jul 31, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Once heard about a guy throwing his bag of clubs in a lake after a bad round, then having to wade in to retrieve his car keys.
Threw my putter in the bin after a round to have it retrieved immediately by a work colleague who refused to give it me back.
What's the craziest thing you've done after a stinker?
		
Click to expand...

Had a second shandy. 

It is only a game, played for fun.


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 31, 2019)

Today I realised I have a big golf irritation. The group in front regularly marking their cards by the side of the green - bu99er off to the tee and do it there between shots.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Jul 31, 2019)

Cornish golfers. Hate 'em.


----------



## stefanovic (Jul 31, 2019)

richart said:



			It is only a game, played for fun.
		
Click to expand...

I get too depressed. Spend days or even years wondering how I hit that bad shot.
Still have the memory of how I was about to break par for 18 holes, but had an 8 on the last.
Golf is more like a metaphor for life. You can never beat it. It's a good walk spoiled.
And I don't understand why they don't build courses to suit my game.


----------



## chrisd (Jul 31, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			and I don't understand why they don't build courses to suit my game.
		
Click to expand...


What, like a par 8 for the last?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 31, 2019)

Trying to arrange knockout matches with people who are incapable of reading a simple email.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2019)

Working hard practicing the short game and it melts away the first time you go back on the course for real.


----------



## Dasit (Aug 1, 2019)

People who hover about 2 feet from the hole with the flag in their hands while you are trying to make an important short putt

Seriously dont pick up the flag or be near the hole till all balls are holed out


----------



## Imurg (Aug 1, 2019)

Dasit said:



			People who hover about 2 feet from the hole with the flag in their hands while you are trying to make an important short putt

Seriously dont pick up the flag or be near the hole till all balls are holed out
		
Click to expand...

Easy solution. Leave the flag in


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What, like a par 8 for the last?
		
Click to expand...

Even Westwood thinks golf is too difficult for the average person.
That last hole was a par 4 dog leg left around high trees.
As a right hander you tell me how I'm supposed to play holes like that.
Then there's double dog legs.
Apart from at seaside links they should remove sand bunkers. I mean, what's the point of bunkers on inland courses?
While I'm on the subject, why are there 460 yard uphill par 4's?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Even Westwood thinks golf is too difficult for the average person.
That last hole was a par 4 dog leg left around high trees.
*As a right hander you tell me how I'm supposed to play holes like that.*
Then there's double dog legs.
Apart from at seaside links they should remove sand bunkers. I mean, what's the point of bunkers on inland courses?
While I'm on the subject, why are there 460 yard uphill par 4's?
		
Click to expand...

Play tee shot straight down... get to your ball, turn left and play it towards the green?


----------



## Dando (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Play tee shot straight down... get to your ball, turn left and play it towards the green?
		
Click to expand...

ðŸ‘ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤£


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Play tee shot straight down... get to your ball, turn left and play it towards the green?
		
Click to expand...

You make it sound so easy. 
Nobody can guarantee to play a straight shot, and in that case there were trees on both sides.
Under pressure, a dog leg right is easier for a right hander.
I'm guessing there is something in the brain that can't always cope at the last hole. Remember Jean van der Velde at Carnoustie, Greg Norman at Troon among many others.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			You make it sound so easy.
Nobody can guarantee to play a straight shot, and in that case there were trees on both sides.
Under pressure, a dog leg right is easier for a right hander.
I'm guessing there is something in the brain that can't always cope at the last hole. Remember Jean van der Velde at Carnoustie, Greg Norman at Troon among many others.
		
Click to expand...

Why not build every golf course straight with no rough, no bunkers or hazards all flat  and bigger holes. 

Be an unbelievably dull game, playing in what would be no more than a field.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Why not build every golf course straight with no rough, no bunkers or hazards all flat  and bigger holes.

Be an unbelievably dull game, playing in what would be no more than a field.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Harvington (near Evesham).


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			You make it sound so easy.
Nobody can guarantee to play a straight shot, and in that case there were trees on both sides.
Under pressure, a dog leg right is easier for a right hander.
I'm guessing there is something in the brain that can't always cope at the last hole. Remember Jean van der Velde at Carnoustie, Greg Norman at Troon among many others.
		
Click to expand...

I mean, you asked how somebody plays a dog leg hole and I told you. Now you're just talking about making the whole game easier. Would people still play golf if every hole was just a straight line with no hazards and no longer than 300 yards? Probably not. Would be a bit boring wouldn't it. I think what you're looking for is a driving range.


----------



## Wolf (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Sounds like Harvington (near Evesham).
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope I don't ever have to play there sounds awful. 



Orikoru said:



			I mean, you asked how somebody plays a dog leg hole and I told you. Now you're just talking about making the whole game easier. Would people still play golf if every hole was just a straight line with no hazards and no longer than 300 yards? Probably not. Would be a bit boring wouldn't it. I think what you're looking for is a driving range. 

Click to expand...

A driving range where you hit 1 ball and walk after it with nothing to look at or challenge you god that would make golf more boring than a night with my ex Mrs ðŸ˜


----------



## chrisd (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Even Westwood thinks golf is too difficult for the average person.
That last hole was a par 4 dog leg left around high trees.
As a right hander you tell me how I'm supposed to play holes like that.
Then there's double dog legs.
Apart from at seaside links they should remove sand bunkers. I mean, what's the point of bunkers on inland courses?
While I'm on the subject, why are there 460 yard uphill par 4's?
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking ðŸ˜


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I mean, you asked how somebody plays a dog leg hole and I told you.
		
Click to expand...

That is the theory. The practice something else. Golf without the ball is easy.




			Now you're just talking about making the whole game easier.
		
Click to expand...

What puts a lot of people off is that some courses are just set up to be too challenging and some people are time poor these days.




			Would people still play golf if every hole was just a straight line with no hazards and no longer than 300 yards?
		
Click to expand...

But I've noticed that some courses are removing bunkers. Good idea.




			I think what you're looking for is a driving range. 

Click to expand...

No. I haven't been to one for years. 
I called in for the first time at the 3 Hammers near Wolverhampton yesterday to find hardly a car space. The range was well populated and the course I found to be a pitch and putt (longest hole 90 yards) and it too was packed.
Might go again when it's quieter.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 2, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Let's hope I don't ever have to play there sounds awful.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies to fans of Harvington, and I've only played there once but it did seem like 18 flags in a field. But it's fairly new and inexpensive.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Apologies to fans of Harvington, and I've only played there once but it did seem like 18 flags in a field. But it's fairly new and inexpensive.
		
Click to expand...

But that's what you said you wanted??


----------



## Wolf (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Apologies to fans of Harvington, and I've only played there once but it did seem like 18 flags in a field. But it's fairly new and inexpensive.
		
Click to expand...

Courses don't need bunkers to be difficult providing they're designed properly. 

But having seen your previous list of criteria for what course shouldn't have, all that's left is a flat field with bigger holes so I'm a little confused now as to what you actually want from a course ðŸ˜‚


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 2, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Even Westwood thinks golf is too difficult for the average person.
That last hole was a par 4 dog leg left around high trees.
As a right hander you tell me how I'm supposed to play holes like that.
Then there's double dog legs.
Apart from at seaside links they should remove sand bunkers. I mean, what's the point of bunkers on inland courses?
While I'm on the subject, why are there 460 yard uphill par 4's?
		
Click to expand...

Hit a draw ?


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Courses don't need bunkers to be difficult providing they're designed properly.

But having seen your previous list of criteria for what course shouldn't have, all that's left is a flat field with bigger holes so I'm a little confused now as to what you actually want from a course ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Unlike me, I guess you guys don't play the P&P's. End up in a bunker and you are likely to find it poorly maintained and probably with holes and paw marks. 
Bunkers take a lot to maintain, like changing the sand every 4 years. 
As for courses I like I'll go for Llandrindod Wells in Powys and Shipton in Gloucestershire. Neither have bunkers and if they did it would spoil their character.


----------



## stefanovic (Aug 3, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Hit a draw ?
		
Click to expand...

Tell me how to hit a draw to get around 180 yards of trees on a dog leg left.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 3, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Tell me how to hit a draw to get around 180 yards of trees on a dog leg left.
		
Click to expand...

I dunno I just can .


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 3, 2019)

Missing the 18th green from 110 yards out and making a bogey to miss the buffer zone by 1 and go up by 0.1.  Bloody Cat 1 buffer zone only being a shot.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 3, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Missing the 18th green from 110 yards out and making a bogey to miss the buffer zone by 1 and go up by 0.1.  Bloody Cat 1 buffer zone only being a shot.
		
Click to expand...

And what with that  being everyone's favourite layup distance too ðŸ¤£


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2019)

Having a lovely fast-flowing round come to a half when you catch up with a four ball who seem to have broken their buggy somehow. Then messing up the hole with a quad bogey and not knowing whether it was due to waiting around or whether you were just blaming that.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2019)

Working hard to improve and it not working on the course and losing more than one golf ball on the same hole


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 3, 2019)

3 putting the last chasing a birdie from 20 feet, when a two putt par would have been good enough for a gross level par round. I won the comp but it still hurts.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Missing the 18th green from 110 yards out and making a bogey to miss the buffer zone by 1 and go up by 0.1.  Bloody Cat 1 buffer zone only being a shot.
		
Click to expand...


Ouch.   I knew standing on the 18th tee that only a par or better would save me from a 0.1 today. Brutal par 4 finish off the back sticks. Melted a driver straight. 200 left in to go, into the wind. 5 wood missed green but only 12 yards or so from pin. Little chip to a foot and relax.  Phew.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Ouch.   I knew standing on the 18th tee that only a par or better would save me from a 0.1 today. Brutal par 4 finish off the back sticks. Melted a driver straight. 200 left in to go, into the wind. 5 wood missed green but only 12 yards or so from pin. Little chip to a foot and relax.  Phew.
		
Click to expand...

..then tug the putt and miss left? Finish your stories man.


----------



## garyinderry (Aug 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			..then tug the putt and miss left? Finish your stories man. 

Click to expand...


No that was on the 1st from 2 feet for a 3 putt bogie.  2nd day on the trot


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 4, 2019)

Club assholes.  We have one in our Sunday roll-up and it's gotten to the point where no-one wants to play with him.   As Vice-Captain, I took one for the team today and said I'd go in his group at the end.  I lasted 14 holes and had to walk off.   Incredibly slow, never ready to play, rude, not very good at the game, up his own backside and talks rubbish.  And those were his good points.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 4, 2019)

stefanovic said:



			Tell me how to hit a draw to get around 180 yards of trees on a dog leg left.
		
Click to expand...

Just go over the corner


----------



## Backache (Aug 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Club assholes.  We have one in our Sunday roll-up and it's gotten to the point where no-one wants to play with him.   As Vice-Captain, I took one for the team today and said I'd go in his group at the end.  I lasted 14 holes and had to walk off.   Incredibly slow, never ready to play, rude, not very good at the game, up his own backside and talks rubbish.  And those were his good points.
		
Click to expand...

What were his bad points.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 4, 2019)

Shorts and black socks


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Shorts and black socks 

Click to expand...

Surprised you lasted 14 holes. I would have gone early.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 4, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Surprised you lasted 14 holes. I would have gone early.
		
Click to expand...

I was level par gross through 10.    Was still +2 at that point then I just picked my ball up on the 14th green when he wound me up over a birdie putt and went.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 4, 2019)

Spent most of yestrdays round looking for golf balls, none of which were mine. comp threw me off my rytham.


----------



## Backache (Aug 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Shorts and black socks 

Click to expand...

Didn't realise it was THAT bad.


----------



## user2010 (Aug 4, 2019)




----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I was level par gross through 10.    Was still +2 at that point then I just picked my ball up on the 14th green when he wound me up over a birdie putt and went.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a major flounce


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 4, 2019)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Club assholes.  We have one in our Sunday roll-up and it's gotten to the point where no-one wants to play with him.   As Vice-Captain, I took one for the team today and said I'd go in his group at the end.  I lasted 14 holes and had to walk off.   Incredibly slow, never ready to play, rude, not very good at the game, up his own backside and talks rubbish.  And those were his good points.
		
Click to expand...

Sound just like Cam.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 4, 2019)

CSS going down a shot, meaning I donâ€™t get a small cut.


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2019)

Nuff said!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2019)

Stuart_C said:



			Sound just like Cam.
		
Click to expand...

Grossly unfair  - he may be like that but as he's never on the same hole as his playing partners they're never affected ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 5, 2019)

Me moaning about playing off whites...god it's bluddy hard.


----------



## DRW (Aug 8, 2019)

Families getting in the way of playing in presidents day, best day of the year


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 9, 2019)

Not picking up a club for 10 days due to holidays and coming straight back to the County strokeplay championship.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 12, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			Spent most of yestrdays round looking for golf balls, none of which were mine. comp threw me off my rytham.
		
Click to expand...

That does get sooo wearisome.  Worse, when it goes on and on, than simply hanging around behind players in front.  And so when hunting for a.n.other's ball I hunt for balls - and not just his


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2019)

Had a rare trip to the practice ground today, Torveans old 11th, 12th and 13th. hitting 9 irons from 135 to the old 12th green, so silly woman walks right across it front of me out of the tree's then walks right down my line to the green, not so much as a look back. while picking my balls up sha came back past so i pointed out to her she should at least look where she was going and avoid the area. She was not haveing any of it appaerntly i shouldn't have been hitting balls its dangerouse and she could go where she liked and quoted the ODAC!!!

told her to go a read the section on sports facilities and golf courses


----------



## Slab (Aug 17, 2019)

People practising chipping on the putting green
To be fair they stopped as soon as i mentioned the chipping green is round by the range
Club needs a no chipping sign


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 17, 2019)

drive4show said:



			Not picking up a club for 10 days due to holidays and coming straight back to the County strokeplay championship.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck. I see that you are playing alongside my mate Paul.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 17, 2019)

Slab said:



			People practising chipping on the putting green
To be fair they stopped as soon as i mentioned the chipping green is round by the range
Club needs a no chipping sign
		
Click to expand...

We only have one practice green and chipping is allowed. Clubs need to clear but most that prohibit do have clear signs


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 18, 2019)

srixon 1 said:



			Good luck. I see that you are playing alongside my mate Paul.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Steve, I'll say hello from you ðŸ‘


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			People practising chipping on the putting green
To be fair they stopped as soon as i mentioned the chipping green is round by the range
Club needs a no chipping sign
		
Click to expand...

Does it really matter - itâ€™s a practice green?!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Does it really matter - itâ€™s a practice green?!
		
Click to expand...

Chipping on can leave pitch indentations.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Chipping on can leave pitch indentations.
		
Click to expand...

You need a chipping lesson then!!!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			You need a chipping lesson then!!!
		
Click to expand...

Not really thank you. People try chipping in different ways. Some low runners, some higher. I play both depending on what is most appropriate. I play at a parkland course and had to frequently do short chips over greenside bunkers yesterday. They had to be lofted, no option. If everyone practised those on the putting green it would soon damage it.


----------



## Slab (Aug 18, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Does it really matter - itâ€™s a practice green?!
		
Click to expand...

Not just the possible pitch marks but one person chipping across a practice green can rule out several holes for putting use
Two players chipping and the green is out of use for putting (doesn't take much to thin a chip into an ankle biter) 

There's two full size greens for putting adjacent to clubhouse (there's the clue, if it's next to the clubhouse then it's not for chipping) and a third chipping green with bunkers etc next to the range


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 18, 2019)

Our club has changed policy and now allows chipping onto the putting green.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Not just the possible pitch marks but one person chipping across a practice green can rule out several holes for putting use
Two players chipping and the green is out of use for putting (doesn't take much to thin a chip into an ankle biter)

There's two full size greens for putting adjacent to clubhouse (there's the clue, if it's next to the clubhouse then it's not for chipping) and a third chipping green with bunkers etc next to the range
		
Click to expand...

I disagree. If I am chipping and the putting green becomes busy, I'll usually stop any high chips and focus on low chip and runs to one particular hole to give everyone else full run of the green. The short distance to the nearest hole means there is less chance of a real ankle bruiser anyway. Once it clears a little I'll go back to different trajectories. To be honest, my clubs green has been very firm this year again, so aside from the recent rain this week, I have been able to hit 20-25 yard pitches without any significant damage and the one or two minor pitch marks are easily fixed


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2019)

When a players' putt hits the lip and gets spat out, straight back at them, and they say they've had a 360Âº lip out.
They haven't ......................... it's a 180Âº lip out.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			When a players' putt hits the lip and gets spat out, straight back at them, and they say they've had a 360Âº lip out.
They haven't ......................... it's a 180Âº lip out.
		
Click to expand...

But the ball travels 360 degrees ( weâ€™ll prob closer 300 at a guess )around the hole ? The direction of travel changes by 180 degrees.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			When a players' putt hits the lip and gets spat out, straight back at them, and they say they've had a 360Âº lip out.
They haven't ......................... it's a 180Âº lip out.
		
Click to expand...

I'd revisit that one......


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			When a players' putt hits the lip and gets spat out, straight back at them, and they say they've had a 360Âº lip out.
They haven't ......................... it's a 180Âº lip out.
		
Click to expand...

Ive never heard that term, I have heard people say it horseshoed.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 18, 2019)

Slime said:



			When a players' putt hits the lip and gets spat out, straight back at them, and they say they've had a 360Âº lip out.
They haven't ......................... it's a 180Âº lip out.
		
Click to expand...

For a righthander itâ€™s be; right lip miss 90, straight ahead 180, left edge 270 and back at him 360.
So correct ðŸ‘


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 18, 2019)

JamesR said:



			For a righthander itâ€™s be; right lip miss 90, straight ahead 180, left edge 270 and back at him 360.
So correct ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Really?!


----------



## JamesR (Aug 18, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Really?!
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I checked with a mathematician ðŸ‘


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 18, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			Really?!
		
Click to expand...

Start a thread, i'd reckon it would go for at least 20 pages


----------



## SugarPenguin (Aug 18, 2019)

People who say Rory is a bad player and is â€œdoneâ€

The two members that play solely together in comps and always finish top 8. 

Swing thoughts


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 18, 2019)

I lost a match 6&4 today in a county comp, I was 1 over my handicap (7) when we walked in after 14 holes, he was 7 under his handicap (-3 gross). He started birdie-birdie, and had 3 birdies on the bounce on 8, 9 and 10 (to go 5 up...) before he birdied the 14th to win it. Said he was -4 in his last match when he won.


----------



## Slab (Aug 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



*I disagree. *If I am chipping and the putting green becomes busy, I'll usually stop any high chips and focus on low chip and runs to one particular hole to give everyone else full run of the green. The short distance to the nearest hole means there is less chance of a real ankle bruiser anyway. Once it clears a little I'll go back to different trajectories. To be honest, my clubs green has been very firm this year again, so aside from the recent rain this week, I have been able to hit 20-25 yard pitches without any significant damage and the one or two minor pitch marks are easily fixed
		
Click to expand...

What do you disagree with? Your club doesn't have a chipping green. Are you saying if you had such a facility you'd still disagree that chipping should be practiced on the practice chipping green with putting on the putting green


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			For a righthander itâ€™s be; right lip miss 90, straight ahead 180, left edge 270 and back at him 360.
So correct ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

If you're driving due north and take 4th exit at a standard roundabout, you're now heading due south, surely that's 180Âº.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

We have a lovely big chipping/pitching green - it is often obvious when someone has been pitching to a specific few flags as the green is pitted with scores of pitch marks.  That rather bugs me as our greens staff have better things to do with their time that fixing others practice pitch marks.  And so I often end up spending time doing that and have once repaired over 60 big pitch marks.  Just because it's a chipping/pitching green - fix your own!


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2019)

people who don't have a pitch mark repairer with them when playing, played two guys last night both on committee one current M&H the other former, both complained about PM...


----------



## IanM (Aug 19, 2019)

Our regular group has a guy always complaining about the state of the course (even when non warranted) ............ but he often has to be reminded to replace divots, repair pitch marks etc.  

Getting an injury the week before a golf trip!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the ball travels 360 degrees ( weâ€™ll prob closer 300 at a guess )around the hole ? The direction of travel changes by 180 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

So it's NEVER a 360 degree lip-out!


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

patricks148 said:



			people who don't have a pitch mark repairer with them when playing, played two guys last night both on committee one current M&H the other former, both complained about PM... 

Click to expand...

A (long) tee works just as well.

It's those of us, and I admit occasional guilt myself, whose priority is to mark their ball (why? it's unlikely to move!) then forget about the (perhaps distant) pitch mark.


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			But the ball travels 360 degrees ( weâ€™ll prob closer 300 at a guess )around the hole ? The direction of travel changes by 180 degrees.
		
Click to expand...

No, I think you're wrong.
If you look at the hole as a clockface, the ball hits the lip at 9, (or 3), works it's way around the back of the hole and leaves at 3, (or 9), and has therefore been in contact with 50% of the hole .................................... 180Âº.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Aug 19, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Yep, I checked with a mathematician ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

I'll check with a pole dancer just so we can be sure


----------



## JamesR (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			So it's NEVER a 360 degree lip-out!
		
Click to expand...

Yes it is


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			If you're driving due north and take 4th exit at a standard roundabout, you're now heading due south, surely that's 180Âº.
		
Click to expand...

Your direction of travel has gone 180 degree but to achieve that you went around the roundabout 360 degrees


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Your direction of travel has gone 180 degree but to achieve that you went around the roundabout 360 degrees
		
Click to expand...

As per your earlier 'not quite' disclaimer above....if you really did go 360 degrees around the roundabout and take that exit, you'd be heading South, but in a Northbound lane! Your 300 degrees (maybe a little more for golf but more like 270 degrees for the motorway roundabout) is liable to be pretty close.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			As per your earlier 'not quite' disclaimer above....if you really did go 360 degrees around the roundabout and take that exit, you'd be heading South, but in a Northbound lane! Your 300 degrees (maybe a little more for golf but more like 270 degrees for the motorway roundabout) is liable to be pretty close.
		
Click to expand...

What if its  a single track road?


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What if its  a single track road?
		
Click to expand...

Can you show any that have 4-exit roundabouts? 

FWIW. It's highly likely that, in that near zero likelihood case, there'd be an off and an on ramp, so still not 360 degrees, but more than the 270 I mentioned above.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

On the pitch mark aspect.  Walking onto a green and seeing very obvious pitch marks fairly close to the hole.  I thought all players had a quick look for pitch marks when they walked onto a green and repaired what they found.  

Same for bunkers left untidy.  I thought players might tidy a bunker if they spot it a bit of mess - it's not going to add anything to the length of their round - and with ready golf isn't going to hold up the play of their playing companions.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			No, I think you're wrong.
If you look at the hole as a clockface, the ball hits the lip at 9, (or 3), works it's way around the back of the hole and leaves at 3, (or 9), and has therefore been in contact with 50% of the hole .................................... 180Âº.
		
Click to expand...

very occasionally I'll have a putt almost start come back to me - but that's still only going to be about 270*


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

People often say 360Âº because it looks like it goes all the way around the hole, but in reality it catches one side and comes back on the other. 
A true 360Âº would have the ball hit the left/right edge, circle the hole, exit on the left/right edge and continue on past in the same direction you putted it and I've NEVER seen that. 
That's how I see it.
Any mathematicians on here?


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Can you show any that have 4-exit roundabouts? 

FWIW. It's highly likely that, in that near zero likelihood case, there'd be an off and an on ramp, so still not 360 degrees, but more than the 270 I mentioned above.
		
Click to expand...

What relevance is the number of exits? Surely point is that you are reversing the direction of journey at a roundabout.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What relevance is the number of exits? Surely point is that you are reversing the direction of journey at a roundabout.
		
Click to expand...

Read the thread, become informed at what is ACTUALLY being said, then please feel free to post relevant questions! Until then, kindly desist from WUM/Trolling!


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Read the thread, become informed at what is ACTUALLY being said, then please feel free to post relevant questions! Until then, kindly desist from WUM/Trolling!
		
Click to expand...

Oof
Not sure what in my reply ground your gears, 
But like so many on here, when found out you  resort to petty name calling.
Truly pathetic .


----------



## cliveb (Aug 19, 2019)

Another one about pitch marks - people who repair them incorrectly.

And when you try to explain it to them all you get in response is "I was playing this game before you were born"


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 19, 2019)

cliveb said:



			Another one about pitch marks - people who repair them incorrectly.

And when you try to explain it to them all you get in response is "I was playing this game before you were born"
		
Click to expand...

I had to stop some one once as he was doing  more damage during the repair,  fair enough he said thanks and took on board when I showed him how to do it properly


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Oof
Not sure what in my reply ground your gears,
But like so many on here, when found out you  resort to petty name calling.
Truly pathetic .
		
Click to expand...

Oof
Not sure what in my reply ground your gears, The wording is mainly yours!
Truly pathetic .


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 19, 2019)

Foxholer said:



			Oof
Not sure what in my reply ground your gears, The wording is mainly yours!
Truly pathetic .
		
Click to expand...

Oh god another socketrocket.  Help us all ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 19, 2019)

cliveb said:



			Another one about pitch marks - people who repair them incorrectly.

And when you try to explain it to them all you get in response is "I was playing this game before you were born"
		
Click to expand...

Those guys are never going to accept your advice! I used to carry half a few copies of a compact 'how not to/how to and why' guide that I'd give to those who I'd see do it wrongly.

I've actually been paid to go round a course prior to a big tournament and repair pitchmarks. There were normally 1 to 2 dozen on each green that hadn't been repaired. That's not incredibly bad considering throughput of players, but still too many - half a dozen would be more 'acceptable'!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Aug 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			People often say 360Âº because it looks like it goes all the way around the hole, but in reality it catches one side and comes back on the other.
A true 360Âº would have the ball hit the left/right edge, circle the hole, exit on the left/right edge and continue on past in the same direction you putted it and I've NEVER seen that.
That's how I see it.
Any mathematicians on here? 

Click to expand...

Go back to your roundabout analogy- how far does the car travel in degrees ? 

And the same with a ball going around a hole - it prob goes in around 7/8 and comes out around 4/5 - so whilst itâ€™s not a true 360 itâ€™s certainly more than 180 ðŸ‘


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Go back to your roundabout analogy- how far does the car travel in degrees ?*

And the same with a ball going around a hole - it prob goes in around 7/8 and comes out around 4/5 - so whilst itâ€™s not a true 360 itâ€™s certainly more than 180 ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

It starts off heading North and ends up heading South, ergo 180Âº.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2019)

caddying for some yanks today and them taking 5 and half sodding hours to get round and refused to let anyone through


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 20, 2019)

How do people make it round the golf course with such dreadful maths?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2019)

Lost my putting over the last few weeks and really struggled in the comp on sat and a tie yesterday..... only to go out today in something that has no meaning other than winning a few quid and putt like a dream 5 birdies all from outside 10 feet i could hole one yesterday from 10 inches


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

Playing against the club sec and his son in betterball today, he actually called a penalty on us (me, technically as it was my putt) because my partner was standing behind me in line with the putt while I went and addressed the ball. He was so far back that I didn't even know he was there, he was not in my eyeline at all. And he didn't even know the rule. I was vaguely aware of it, but not enough to consciously double check where he was standing. That's such a stupid rule. I'm out of the hole now with a two shot penalty just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Playing against the club sec and his son in betterball today, he actually called a penalty on us (me, technically as it was my putt) because my partner was standing behind me in line with the putt while I went and addressed the ball. He was so far back that I didn't even know he was there, he was not in my eyeline at all. And he didn't even know the rule. I was vaguely aware of it, but not enough to consciously double check where he was standing. That's such a stupid rule. I'm out of the hole now with a two shot penalty just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.
		
Click to expand...

What's worse is he must have seen what was going to happen and waited for it. Id have pointed it out before you fell foul of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

Playing golf in the sun. I'm not great in such conditions and by 15 had wilted despite over 2 litres of water, several grain bars, bananas and an energy drink. Was going along reasonably well for a change. Had suncream on as well! Wasn't feeling great when I got back in so soft drink, home and been lying on the bed


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Playing against the club sec and his son in betterball today, he actually called a penalty on us (me, technically as it was my putt) because my partner was standing behind me in line with the putt while I went and addressed the ball. He was so far back that I didn't even know he was there, he was not in my eyeline at all. And he didn't even know the rule. I was vaguely aware of it, but not enough to consciously double check where he was standing. That's such a stupid rule. I'm out of the hole now with a two shot penalty just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.
		
Click to expand...

To add to the list of other stupid rules ðŸ‘


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Playing against the club sec and his son in betterball today, he actually called a penalty on us (me, technically as it was my putt) because my partner was standing behind me in line with the putt while I went and addressed the ball. He was so far back that I didn't even know he was there, he was not in my eyeline at all. And he didn't even know the rule. I was vaguely aware of it, but not enough to consciously double check where he was standing. That's such a stupid rule. I'm out of the hole now with a two shot penalty just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.
		
Click to expand...

Must have been a cracking laugh in the bar after the game ðŸ™„. What a door handle.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Playing against the club sec and his son in betterball today, he actually called a penalty on us (me, technically as it was my putt) because my partner was standing behind me in line with the putt while I went and addressed the ball. He was so far back that I didn't even know he was there, he was not in my eyeline at all. And he didn't even know the rule. I was vaguely aware of it, but not enough to consciously double check where he was standing. That's such a stupid rule. I'm out of the hole now with a two shot penalty just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a proper match or just a friendly. If its the latter the guy is a grade A knob and should have made you aware of the issue before you played the shot. Stupid rule or not you do have an inherent responsibility to know the majority and sadly in my opinion it's one of the more known ones


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Playing against the club sec and his son in betterball today, he actually called a penalty on us (me, technically as it was my putt) because my partner was standing behind me in line with the putt while I went and addressed the ball. He was so far back that I didn't even know he was there, he was not in my eyeline at all. And he didn't even know the rule. I was vaguely aware of it, but not enough to consciously double check where he was standing. That's such a stupid rule. I'm out of the hole now with a two shot penalty just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.
		
Click to expand...

Rather that just be repetitive and call it a stupid rule, why not accept it, thank your opponent for showing your team the error of your ways and learn from it., thus preventing either of you from repeating this mistake and now you are in a better and more knowledgeable position to assist others who may not be aware of some rules, win win.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 26, 2019)

Countback. I know it has to be worked out somehow but to have a great score but finish 5th as 4 other  pairs finished on the same score but got most of their points on the back 9 still frustrates.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2019)

GB72 said:



			Countback. I know it has to be worked out somehow but to have a great score but finish 5th as 4 other  pairs finished on the same score but got most of their points on the back 9 still frustrates.
		
Click to expand...

Shoot one less. Seriously I hate losing this way (did I mention the GM Centenary Forum final). Has to be a way to sort the winner out and clearly for most of us play-offs aren't an option. Just annoying that one mediocre hole can scupper your chances


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			...just because of where my partner decided to stand and watch my putt from.
		
Click to expand...

Playing partners &/or caddies canâ€™t stand behind the line, in order to watch the shot.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Playing partners &/or caddies canâ€™t stand behind the line, in order to watch the shot.
		
Click to expand...

He knows that nowðŸ˜


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			He knows that nowðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s one I often see breached in 4ball am-am events, and even worse in Texas scrambles.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Rather that just be repetitive and call it a stupid rule, why not accept it, thank your opponent for showing your team the error of your ways and learn from it., thus preventing either of you from repeating this mistake and now you are in a better and more knowledgeable position to assist others who may not be aware of some rules, win win.
		
Click to expand...

Well I'll back him and agree stupid rule. If the rocket is that desperate to win than he's a trumped up sad git. 

Genuinely who on this forum would call that incident out???


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Well I'll back him and agree stupid rule. If the rocket is that desperate to win than he's a trumped up sad git.

Genuinely who on this forum would call that incident out???
		
Click to expand...

Why is it stupid


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What's worse is he must have seen what was going to happen and waited for it. Id have pointed it out before you fell foul of it.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			Was it a proper match or just a friendly. If its the latter the guy is a grade A knob and should have made you aware of the issue before you played the shot. Stupid rule or not you do have an inherent responsibility to know the majority and sadly in my opinion it's one of the more known ones
		
Click to expand...

I hadn't even _played _the shot, but the penalty becomes active as soon as you address the ball. I put my putter behind the ball (was off the green though), and he stopped me and said it was now a two-shot penalty because my partner was in line with the shot. This was semi-final of the matchplay betterball knockout, since you asked.



anotherdouble said:



			Rather that just be repetitive and call it a stupid rule, why not accept it, thank your opponent for showing your team the error of your ways and learn from it., thus preventing either of you from repeating this mistake and now you are in a better and more knowledgeable position to assist others who may not be aware of some rules, win win.
		
Click to expand...

Personally I found it incredibly harsh, and if the shoe was on the other foot I'd have maybe advised of the rule but let the other team off the penalty. Since it was extremely obvious I wasn't using him to line up my putt, I didn't even know he was there. But if I've learn anything from this forum it's that some people are bigger sticklers for rules than others. On the plus side we didn't actually lose the hole because their other player missed his putt and my partner got the half in bogeys.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Rather that just be repetitive and call it a stupid rule, why not accept it, thank your opponent for showing your team the error of your ways and learn from it., thus preventing either of you from repeating this mistake and now you are in a better and more knowledgeable position to assist others who may not be aware of some rules, win win.
		
Click to expand...

Why not just learn the rules and not put your opponents in a position where they either have to ignore your cheating or call the penalty on you?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Why is it stupid
		
Click to expand...

The rule was invented for pros who had their caddies stand behind them to indicate the line, correct? This situation was absolutely nothing like that. I had a discussion with my partner about my shot (allowed in betterball obviously), then he simply walked off and I never gave a second's thought as to where he was standing. In my mind I'm just playing a shot and suddenly I get a two shot penalty having done absolutely nothing wrong. I'm sure you can at least agree that this would be irritating (hence posting it here).


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			Why not just learn the rules and not put your opponents in a position where they either have to ignore your cheating or call the penalty on you?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't break any rules, that's why it was irritating! He was well out of my field of vision, had no clue where he was standing, and I didn't even give it a second's thought since I was concentrating on my shot. Suddenly two shot penalty, I'm out of the hole.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2019)

I would not be irritated by the rule but with my partner


----------



## JamesR (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I hadn't even _played _the shot, but the penalty becomes active as soon as you address the ball. I put my putter behind the ball (was off the green though), and he stopped me and said it was now a two-shot penalty because my partner was in line with the shot. This was semi-final of the matchplay betterball knockout, since you asked.


Personally I found it incredibly harsh, and if the shoe was on the other foot I'd have maybe advised of the rule but let the other team off the penalty. Since it was extremely obvious I wasn't using him to line up my putt, I didn't even know he was there. But if I've learn anything from this forum it's that some people are bigger sticklers for rules than others. On the plus side we didn't actually lose the hole because their other player missed his putt and my partner got the half in bogeys.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s not a penalty until you play the shot.
You could have walked away, told your partner to move, and then re-start your routine.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Itâ€™s not a penalty until you play the shot.
You could have walked away, told your partner to move, and then re-start your routine.
		
Click to expand...

Not what he said. As mentioned I was off the green so I don't know if that makes a difference.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't break any rules, that's why it was irritating! He was well out of my field of vision, had no clue where he was standing, and I didn't even give it a second's thought since I was concentrating on my shot. Suddenly two shot penalty, I'm out of the hole. 

Click to expand...

You're in a 4BBB, you're a team, therefore the team is cheating.  If you knew the rule then you could have told your partner not to stand there before you addressed the ball, but you didn't.  Somehow it's your opponents' fault for knowing the rule, not yours for not knowing it & consequently breaking it.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



*The rule was invented for pros who had their caddies stand behind them to indicate the line, correct? This situation was absolutely nothing like that.* I had a discussion with my partner about my shot (allowed in betterball obviously), then he simply walked off and I never gave a second's thought as to where he was standing. In my mind I'm just playing a shot and suddenly I get a two shot penalty having done absolutely nothing wrong. I'm sure you can at least agree that this would be irritating (hence posting it here).
		
Click to expand...

That is obvious as you are not a pro and did not have a caddy BUT you had a partner. Pros have been penalised for their caddyâ€™s indiscretions out of field of vision and you for your partner


----------



## chrisd (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not what he said. As mentioned I was off the green so I don't know if that makes a difference.
		
Click to expand...

I believe it's as soon as you start to take your stance


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			You're in a 4BBB, you're a team, therefore the team is cheating.  If you knew the rule then you could have told your partner not to stand there before you addressed the ball, but you didn't.  Somehow it's your opponents' fault for knowing the rule, not yours for not knowing it & consequently breaking it.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of the rule, but I never gave it a second's thought, as I said he was out of my field of vision. I'd be shocked if many people in that position, while focusing on their shot, remembered to check behind him just in case their partner was standing in the wrong place. 

Edit: Also I've not said it's their fault as such. This is the irritations thread, I'm just irritated at getting a penalty for such an obscure reason that's all. Or irritated by the rule itself. Whatever.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I believe it's as soon as you start to take your stance
		
Click to expand...

Yeah.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 26, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I've heard of the rule, but I never gave it a second's thought, as I said he was out of my field of vision. I'd be shocked if many people in that position, while focusing on their shot, remembered to check behind him just in case their partner was standing in the wrong place. 

Edit: Also I've not said it's their fault as such. This is the irritations thread, I'm just irritated at getting a penalty for such an obscure reason that's all. Or irritated by the rule itself. Whatever.
		
Click to expand...

If it's such an irritation have you thought of having a partner who knows the rules, thus avoiding the issue?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 26, 2019)

Blue in Munich said:



			If it's such an irritation have you thought of having a partner who knows the rules, thus avoiding the issue?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't blame him really, he just stood back well out of the way so I could putt. If he'd have been what, one foot to the right of where he was it would have been fine?? Or a yard? I think it's harsh to call a penalty on that basis, there is no chance whatsoever he was helping me line up the shot, he just happened to be standing there.

Have you never once experienced or witnessed a penalty that you thought was a touch harsh? Or you expect everybody to be able to recite every rule for every situation parrot-fashion?


----------



## cliveb (Aug 26, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			What's worse is he must have seen what was going to happen and waited for it. Id have pointed it out before you fell foul of it.
		
Click to expand...

+1
There seem to be two types of rules sticklers:
1. The kind who advise you that you're about to break a rule (no problem with them).
2. The kind who deliberately watch you break a rule and then advise you of the penalty. These are despicable people who have no place on a golf course.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2019)

cliveb said:



			+1

2. The kind who deliberately watch you break a rule and then advise you of the penalty. These are despicable people who have no place on a golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Usually the same people are the on course sock police and the first to moan if a cap is seen in the clubhouse. Normally car park shoe changers and make a cup of tea or half a bitter last two hours while moaning about the state of the course and the club


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2019)

Usual people with the usual sanctimonious attitude.

There was never any requirement for the rule to be applied in the first instance. A quick "explanation" would have sufficed here to put it all to bed. "Gent's I'm not 100% sure here but your playing partner is possibly in direct line behind you I'd advise he moves."

That's the way the game was intended to be played, that's the way I would have handled/approached it and possibly called an infringement later on if it happened again, even then I don't think I'd be as petty.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Usual people with the usual sanctimonious attitude.

There was never any requirement for the rule to be applied in the first instance. A quick "explanation" would have sufficed here to put it all to bed. "Gent's I'm not 100% sure here but your playing partner is possibly in direct line behind you I'd advise he moves."

That's the way the game was intended to be played, that's the way I would have handled/approached it and possibly called an infringement later on if it happened again, even then I don't think I'd be as petty.
		
Click to expand...

That is 100% the way things should have happened and I donâ€™t think itâ€™s people being sanctimonious, but as usual the OP blamed the events on a stupid rule when falling foul rather than either on themselves being in breach or for their opponents calling a 2 shot penalty rather than stepping in.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			That is 100% the way things should have happened and I donâ€™t think itâ€™s people being sanctimonious, but as usual the OP blamed the events on a stupid rule when falling foul rather than either on themselves being in breach or for their opponents calling a 2 shot penalty rather than stepping in.
		
Click to expand...

Either that or, probably what is do is to ignore the breach and just mention it sometime later in the round.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Usual people with the usual sanctimonious attitude.

There was never any requirement for the rule to be applied in the first instance. A quick "explanation" would have sufficed here to put it all to bed. "Gent's I'm not 100% sure here but your playing partner is possibly in direct line behind you I'd advise he moves."

That's the way the game was intended to be played, that's the way I would have handled/approached it and possibly called an infringement later on if it happened again, even then I don't think I'd be as petty.
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly what I would have expected to be honest. A word to say my partner was standing behind me and we're potentially falling foul of the rule inadvertently, and we'd have definitely known not to fall into that trap again, and everyone would have been happy. Felt harsh to apply the 2 shot penalty immediately, but I also understand his need to be a stickler for the rules as club secretary. It was certainly irritating that's all.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			That is 100% the way things should have happened and I donâ€™t think itâ€™s people being sanctimonious, but as usual the OP blamed the events on a stupid rule when falling foul rather than either on themselves being in breach or for their opponents calling a 2 shot penalty rather than stepping in.
		
Click to expand...

It is 100% a stupid rule as well though. My partner standing 5 or 10 yards behind me doesn't help me line up in any way, he was just stood there watching me hit my shot at the end of the day. 

Why do people think it's forbidden to have an opinion on some of the rules?? It's mind-boggling.


----------



## Crow (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			That's exactly what I would have expected to be honest. A word to say my partner was standing behind me and we're potentially falling foul of the rule inadvertently, and we'd have definitely known not to fall into that trap again, and everyone would have been happy. Felt harsh to apply the 2 shot penalty immediately, but I also understand his need to be a stickler for the rules as club secretary. It was certainly irritating that's all. 

Click to expand...

He doesn't need to pull you on this one just because he's club secretary, in matchplay the player also has the option of not calling a penalty they see their opponent committing, this would then allow them to advise after completion of the hole.

I may be wrong but I think that to advise during play of the hole that a breach has been made and then not penalise the player would be considered an agreement between the players not to play by the rules, which is a DQ.


----------



## anotherdouble (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It is 100% a stupid rule as well though. My partner standing 5 or 10 yards behind me doesn't help me line up in any way, he was just stood there watching me hit my shot at the end of the day.

Why do people think it's forbidden to have an opinion on some of the rules?? It's mind-boggling.
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s much more mind boggling that people constantly harp on about rules being stupid just because it goes against them. ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜©


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

Crow said:



			He doesn't need to pull you on this one just because he's club secretary, in matchplay the player also has the option of not calling a penalty they see their opponent committing, this would then allow them to advise after completion of the hole.

I may be wrong but I think that to advise during play of the hole that a breach has been made and then not penalise the player would be considered an *agreement between the players not to play by the rules, which is a DQ*.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that. Can both teams be DQed from a match play semi-final though? How does that work??


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

anotherdouble said:



			Itâ€™s much more mind boggling that people constantly harp on about rules being stupid just because it goes against them. ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ˜©
		
Click to expand...

It's a stupid rule no matter who it goes against. I would not have called that on another team unless I was 100% sure that they actually were helping to line up the putt rather than just standing there innocuously.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I didn't blame him really, he just stood back well out of the way so I could putt. If he'd have been what, one foot to the right of where he was it would have been fine?? Or a yard? I think it's harsh to call a penalty on that basis, there is no chance whatsoever he was helping me line up the shot, he just happened to be standing there.

Have you never once experienced or witnessed a penalty that you thought was a touch harsh? Or you expect everybody to be able to recite every rule for every situation parrot-fashion?
		
Click to expand...

The Secretary is an arse and should have either ignored it or given you the opportunity to fix it by letting you step away and your pp move off the line.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			It's a stupid rule no matter who it goes against. I would not have called that on another team unless I was 100% sure that they actually were helping to line up the putt rather than just standing there innocuously.
		
Click to expand...

What you have to realise is that we and tour players play to the same rule book so, occasionally, a rule can be seen to be stupid for us but sensible for them. Not many of us want a different set of rules that are dumbed down for amateurs


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What you have to realise is that we and tour players play to the same rule book so, occasionally, a rule can be seen to be stupid for us but sensible for them. Not many of us want a different set of rules that are dumbed down for amateurs
		
Click to expand...

Do we really? 

Do we as amateurs have an army of 100's following, watching and hunting for our ball, do we have the opportunity of 20+ fans moving tonne weight boulders for us?

Do we get "line of sight" from tight against an OB boundary because we argue we are going to draw the ball into the green over a TV tower/stand then once we get relief play a completely different shot?

On paper we may play to the same rules but in reality we probably get scrutinized and penalised more. 

In relation to this incident the application of the rule which may/may not have been applicable was an absolute farce. Take a step in either direction from where you are looking and then the line of sight disappears. Common sense has gone. Are people that desperate to win??

I'd have been tempted to shake his hand there and then and tell him how much of a (insert what you wish) wish him well in the final and walk in.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			What you have to realise is that we and tour players play to the same rule book so, occasionally,* a rule can be seen to be stupid for us but sensible for them*. Not many of us want a different set of rules that are dumbed down for amateurs
		
Click to expand...

You're right, and I did mention that earlier. I can't find what rule it is to check the wording but perhaps the phrase 'to line up the shot' should be in there, so that you at least have to be certain that's what they were doing to apply the penalty.

Anyway, we don't have to make the whole thread just about this, let's just say I was randomly irritated and move on.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You're right, and I did mention that earlier. I can't find what rule it is to check the wording but perhaps the phrase 'to line up the shot' should be in there, so that you at least have to be certain that's what they were doing to apply the penalty.

Anyway, we don't have to make the whole thread just about this, let's just say I was randomly irritated and move on.
		
Click to expand...

I'll say one more thing.. If you'd stuck with the hatton li thread you'd probably have not had this problem ðŸ˜‰


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Do we really?

Do we as amateurs have an army of 100's following, watching and hunting for our ball, do we have the opportunity of 20+ fans moving tonne weight boulders for us?

Do we get "line of sight" from tight against an OB boundary because we argue we are going to draw the ball into the green over a TV tower/stand then once we get relief play a completely different shot?

On paper we may play to the same rules but in reality we probably get scrutinized and penalised more.

In relation to this incident the application of the rule which may/may not have been applicable was an absolute farce. Take a step in either direction from where you are looking and then the line of sight disappears. Common sense has gone. Are people that desperate to win??

I'd have been tempted to shake his hand there and then and tell him how much of a (insert what you wish) wish him well in the final and walk in.
		
Click to expand...

I think there have been  further clarifications to this rule and the guy in question  was possibly  wrong in calling the pen


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2019)

I was delighted to play well and almost pain free for 3 full rounds last week, only to wake on Sunday morning with a really stiff back and can hardly move ..


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You're right, and I did mention that earlier. I can't find what rule it is to check the wording but perhaps the phrase 'to line up the shot' should be in there, so that you at least have to be certain that's what they were doing to apply the penalty.

Anyway, we don't have to make the whole thread just about this, let's just say I was randomly irritated and move on.
		
Click to expand...

Try  rule 10-2b. The word " deliberately " might be relevant in this situation.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Do we really?

Do we as amateurs have an army of 100's following, watching and hunting for our ball, do we have the opportunity of 20+ fans moving tonne weight boulders for us?

Do we get "line of sight" from tight against an OB boundary because we argue we are going to draw the ball into the green over a TV tower/stand then once we get relief play a completely different shot?

On paper we may play to the same rules but in reality we probably get scrutinized and penalised more.

In relation to this incident the application of the rule which may/may not have been applicable was an absolute farce. Take a step in either direction from where you are looking and then the line of sight disappears. Common sense has gone. Are people that desperate to win??

I'd have been tempted to shake his hand there and then and tell him how much of a (insert what you wish) wish him well in the final and walk in.
		
Click to expand...

I quite agree that we play a different game but ostensibly to the same rule book. line of site and other changes are to enable tour players a fair situation where needed and are the subject of local rules. I agree that this was dealt with wrongly imo but it cannot be denied that had the 2 players known the rule it could have been avoided. Rather than criticise the rules I would say that all players should be learn the basic rules better, but agree wholeheartedly that the man calling the rule, whilst correct, should have ignored the breach. Personally I've ignored loads of breaches over 20 years of playing in matchplay win or lose, some I've pointed out afterwards some I've not .


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Try  rule 10-2b. The word " deliberately " might be relevant
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. It certainly does say deliberately, so on that basis perhaps we didn't actually break the rule. It _also_ says 'caddy' only but perhaps there is a caveat somewhere that extends that to playing partner in a pairs match, I don't know.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Thanks. It certainly does say deliberately, so on that basis perhaps we didn't actually break the rule. It _also_ says 'caddy' only but perhaps there is a caveat somewhere that extends that to playing partner in a pairs match, I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

Same rules apply to caddies, playing partners and team members, i think, but an expert will no doubt be along shortly.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I quite agree that we play a different game but ostensibly to the same rule book. line of site and other changes are to enable tour players a fair situation where needed and are the subject of local rules. I agree that this was dealt with wrongly imo but it cannot be denied that had the 2 players known the rule it could have been avoided. Rather than criticise the rules I would say that all players should be learn the basic rules better, but agree wholeheartedly that the man calling the rule, whilst correct, should have ignored the breach. Personally I've ignored loads of breaches over 20 years of playing in matchplay win or lose, some I've pointed out afterwards some I've not .
		
Click to expand...

Correct.

I find it bizarre the lengths that some people will go to to win at golf.


----------



## robinthehood (Aug 27, 2019)

https://www.randa.org/en/news/2019/02/the-randa-and-usga-release-clarifications-to-rule-10-2b


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 27, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Not what he said. As mentioned I was off the green so I don't know if that makes a difference.
		
Click to expand...

If you were off the green you were not putting so no breach of rule I would make sure you tell your cocksure friend that he wasn't even close to seeing a Breech of the rules.and make sure that plenty are in earshot when you tell him


----------



## Norrin Radd (Aug 27, 2019)

Nothing to stop your pp standing behind you when you are teeing off and the same applies if you aren't on the green even if you have a putter in your hand


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2019)

Had a Ping Iron fitting a while back. Fitting van came to the club and I got measured up
I left myself in their hands with regard to everything except the head.
Having done some research and had a play with a demo club I'd decided the i210 would fit. They agreed
Clubs arrive and off I go
A bit wayward on occasions but I put this down to the different shaft etc.
Had some decent rounds and some bad ones.
Thinking about it, most of my struggles have been missing greens by miles...not something I normally do from 120-140 yards.
So, this afternoon, I decided to check the measurements relating to my fit.
I'm 6ft and my wrist to floor is a whisker under 34" which equates to black or maybe just blue dot(+1Â°)
I've been given white dot(+3Â°) and + 1/2 inch - which means, effectively, another degree upright.
Measurements for those specs put me at 6' 1" with a wrist to floor of 36+".
I know there's a bit more to it than that but, according to their starting point I'm around 4Â° too upright
And I wonder why I'm missing left and hooking....
Off to see the Pro tomorrow for a chat.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Itâ€™s one I often see breached in 4ball am-am events, and even worse in Texas scrambles.
		
Click to expand...

We play quite a few Golf Scotland Texas Scrambles events, they allow standing behind watching the line of putts,  they're non qualifying events.
 Edit , 1st prize is a trip to Augusta for the winning team.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had a Ping Iron fitting a while back. Fitting van came to the club and I got measured up
I left myself in their hands with regard to everything except the head.
Having done some research and had a play with a demo club I'd decided the i210 would fit. They agreed
Clubs arrive and off I go
A bit wayward on occasions but I put this down to the different shaft etc.
Had some decent rounds and some bad ones.
Thinking about it, most of my struggles have been missing greens by miles...not something I normally do from 120-140 yards.
So, this afternoon, I decided to check the measurements relating to my fit.
I'm 6ft and my wrist to floor is a whisker under 34" which equates to black or maybe just blue dot(+1Â°)
I've been given white dot(+3Â°) and + 1/2 inch - which means, effectively, another degree upright.
Measurements for those specs put me at 6' 1" with a wrist to floor of 36+".
I know there's a bit more to it than that but, according to their starting point I'm around 4Â° too upright
And I wonder why I'm missing left and hooking....
Off to see the Pro tomorrow for a chat.
		
Click to expand...

Easily sorted and Ping will make it right I'm sure. Not ideal I agree.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Easily sorted and Ping will make it right I'm sure. Not ideal I agree.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure they will but it breeds the seeds of doubt......


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I'm sure they will but it breeds the seeds of doubt......
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely and I (from recent experience) believe that the CS at Ping UK has greatly deteriorated. Which for me being a huge Ping fan is disappointing to experience. I was also looking at the new Ping Glide 3 wedges the other day in a store and noticed that a grip on one was out by at least 30 degree, how the heck can that get through quality control never mind be put out onto a shelf?


----------



## JamesR (Aug 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			We play quite a few Golf Scotland Texas Scrambles events, they allow standing behind watching the line of putts,  they're non qualifying events.
Edit , 1st prize is a trip to Augusta for the winning team.
		
Click to expand...

My place, & my old club, donâ€™t allow it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2019)

JamesR said:



			My place, & my old club, donâ€™t allow it.
		
Click to expand...

My club doesn't either , but it's up to who ever is running the comp to decide the conditions.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Had a Ping Iron fitting a while back. Fitting van came to the club and I got measured up
I left myself in their hands with regard to everything except the head.
Having done some research and had a play with a demo club I'd decided the i210 would fit. They agreed
Clubs arrive and off I go
A bit wayward on occasions but I put this down to the different shaft etc.
Had some decent rounds and some bad ones.
Thinking about it, most of my struggles have been missing greens by miles...not something I normally do from 120-140 yards.
So, this afternoon, I decided to check the measurements relating to my fit.
I'm 6ft and my wrist to floor is a whisker under 34" which equates to black or maybe just blue dot(+1Â°)
I've been given white dot(+3Â°) and + 1/2 inch - which means, effectively, another degree upright.
Measurements for those specs put me at 6' 1" with a wrist to floor of 36+".
I know there's a bit more to it than that but, according to their starting point I'm around 4Â° too upright
And I wonder why I'm missing left and hooking....
Off to see the Pro tomorrow for a chat.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure how much they can effectively bend cast clubs so you may get back to to blue dot at best. I'd be asking questions as to why the static measure varied so much


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure how much they can effectively bend cast clubs so you may get back to to blue dot at best. I'd be asking questions as to why the static measure varied so much
		
Click to expand...

Allegedly they can be bent +/-4Â°
But having been bent 3Â° one way I'm not convinced it would be a good idea to go 3Â° back the other way.....
Has to affect the metal surely..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Allegedly they can be bent +/-4Â°
But having been bent 3Â° one way I'm not convinced it would be a good idea to go 3Â° back the other way.....
Has to affect the metal surely..

Click to expand...

I agree. I think you definitely need to ask both the pro and Ping how your own fitting numbers (given there may be an odd degree of variance) can be so out from what the fitting van showed. I would definitrly be nervous about how much they can effectively bend them safely


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 27, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			My club doesn't either , but it's up to who ever is running the comp to decide the conditions.
		
Click to expand...

But not to change the Rules....


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 27, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			But not to change the Rules....
		
Click to expand...




SammmeBee said:



			But not to change the Rules....
		
Click to expand...

As far as i know Texas Scrambles aren't covered by the rules of golf, . Seemingly they can implement any rules/conditions they want as it isn't a recognised qualifying Congu or RnA event. Rule 20.3


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 27, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			If you were off the green you were not putting so no breach of rule I would make sure you tell your cocksure friend that he wasn't even close to seeing a Breech of the rules.and make sure that plenty are in earshot when you tell him
		
Click to expand...




Norrin Radd said:



			Nothing to stop your pp standing behind you when you are teeing off and the same applies if you aren't on the green even if you have a putter in your hand
		
Click to expand...

You might want to read 10.2b(4)

Although, given recent "interpretations", I'm not sure why the second bullet point is still there.


----------



## SammmeBee (Aug 28, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			As far as i know Texas Scrambles aren't covered by the rules of golf, . Seemingly they can implement any rules/conditions they want as it isn't a recognised qualifying Congu or RnA event. Rule 20.3
		
Click to expand...

So does that mean no Rules apply to Texas Scrambles and a team can pretty much do whatever they like or just the ones that suit?


----------



## Slab (Aug 28, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			So does that mean no Rules apply to Texas Scrambles and a team can pretty much do whatever they like or just the ones that suit?
		
Click to expand...

I think clubs/committees normally post the rules of play when this format is played


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 2, 2019)

Combining greens that are 12.2 on a stimp with really stupid pin positions. I like fast greens, but the pins have to be sensible. Sadly, at the weekend a few of ours weren't. Pins that are on a ridge, so it is impossible to lag putt, you either hole it, or it runs 15 foot past, and off the green.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 2, 2019)

I think maybe someone should put on here.

The R&A for not setting up full rules to govern Texas Scrambles and all other forms of club golf.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 2, 2019)

the amount of people who had been in a bunker at Tain yesterday and not raked it, one bunker looked like it had 3 different people in, none of them had bothered to rake


----------



## Slab (Sep 2, 2019)

Went into a pro shop over the weekend & saw a nice golf top, good colour, course name embroidered etc, looked at the price and near died... Â£250! On what planet is that a fair price (they had a leather holdall as well, just for change of clothes/shoes etc... wait for it... Â£800) just no!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2019)

Jamega Tour in town (again) and so course not open until 4.00pm. Can imagine it'll be jammed when it re-opens so little chance to get out and try a few things out


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2019)

Slab said:



			Went into a pro shop over the weekend & saw a nice golf top, good colour, course name embroidered etc, looked at the price and near died... Â£250! On what planet is that a fair price (they had a leather holdall as well, just for change of clothes/shoes etc... wait for it... Â£800) just no!
		
Click to expand...

Was it woven with gold leaf and have a diamond encrusted collar? Or does it make you amazing at golf?


----------



## Slab (Sep 2, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Was it woven with golf leaf and have a diamond encrusted collar? Or does it make you amazing at golf?
		
Click to expand...

The second one.... I assume. Although i'll never know


----------



## sunshine (Sep 2, 2019)

Slab said:



			The second one.... I assume. Although i'll never know  

Click to expand...

If it was the second one it would sell for  a lot more than Â£250!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 3, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Combining greens that are 12.2 on a stimp with really stupid pin positions. I like fast greens, but the pins have to be sensible. Sadly, at the weekend a few of ours weren't. Pins that are on a ridge, so it is impossible to lag putt, you either hole it, or it runs 15 foot past, and off the green.
		
Click to expand...

The #*#*ing 17th green at Macdonald Hill Valley in Shropshire !!!  Putted from about 10 feet and it missed the hole by about an inch, then "stopped" 4 inches past. Then took another half turn and continued to roll 20ft &  off the green. (There was a EuroPro event on the following day - can't think they'd have been very pleased with it.)


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2019)

The pins on the Derby Course at The Belfry were like that on Saturday. There were a couple of pins that were just unfair. If you missed the hole, even if you went passed it, it would roll back down the hill and almost off the green, it was mental.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 3, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			The pins on the Derby Course at The Belfry were like that on Saturday. There were a couple of pins that were just unfair. If you missed the hole, even if you went passed it, it would roll back down the hill and almost off the green, it was mental.
		
Click to expand...

I played West Surrey on Saturday in a club match, and both my opponent and I putted off the green on seperate holes whilst trying to lag putts up to the pin (which were in ridiculous positions given the conditions).

Perhaps greenkeepers were caught out by some dry weather and hadn't picked appropriate pin positions.


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2019)

Re putting off green etc

Anyone use the unplayable rule and take the putt again under stroke and distance pen?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Re putting off green etc

Anyone use the unplayable rule and take the putt again under stroke and distance pen?
		
Click to expand...

And then putt it straight off the green a second time? No thanks.


----------



## Dan2501 (Sep 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And then putt it straight off the green a second time? No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Then just take another unplayable. Rinse and repeat before ultimately chasing after it like Phil Mickelson.


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			And then putt it straight off the green a second time? No thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Could be the lesser of two evils unless you're dam confident of getting an up and down from off the green (& at least you know how hard not to hit the putt 2nd time round)


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Could be the lesser of two evils unless you're dam confident of getting an up and down from off the green (& at least you know how hard not to hit the putt 2nd time round)
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, I would never think of it in the heat of the moment I don't think. I'd just angrily slap the next one back up onto the green. Or pick up and move on.


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Honestly, *I would never think of it in the heat of the moment* I don't think. I'd just angrily slap the next one back up onto the green. Or pick up and move on.
		
Click to expand...

That's basically me too, but one day I hope to remember about it and watch the other players have a fit when you tell them what you're doing


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Re putting off green etc

Anyone use the unplayable rule and take the putt again under stroke and distance pen?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't, and failed to up and down - a 5 from a GIR on a par 3! 

I would have made the same score had I taken an unplayable (at best! I was never holing it in a million years... a 2 putt would have been a good one given the pin position and green speed/slope).


----------



## Imurg (Sep 3, 2019)

Taking 3 weeks to get a Supplementary card processed only to realise that the SSS from the yellows is 2 under par not 1 as I previously thought so my 38 pointer doesn't get me a cut....


----------



## robinthehood (Sep 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Taking 3 weeks to get a Supplementary card processed only to realise that the SSS from the yellows is 2 under par not 1 as I previously thought so my 38 pointer doesn't get me a cut....

Click to expand...

ðŸ¤£ours is 3 and my mates think I'm rory on a Sunday as they never play off off the whites and I've been tearing up the yellows lately


----------



## cliveb (Sep 4, 2019)

Slab said:



			Anyone use the unplayable rule and take the putt again under stroke and distance pen?
		
Click to expand...

Club Championship (so the greens had been tricked up to insane speeds) last year - shortly after the Mickelson incident, so the options were fresh in my mind.
About a 6ft putt. Shaved the hole and the ball ran all the way down the apron and way off the green.
"That's unplayable, I'm taking S+D" says I.
Put down another ball and proceeded to do exactly the same thing.
Put down another ball and finally holed the putt.
Ended up with a 9. On a par 3. (It had already taken me 4 to get on the green - I was having a bad day).
Someone else scored 13 on that hole.
A mate of mine hit the green with his tee shot and ended up with an 8.

Greens should be fast, or have big slopes, or tricky pin positions. But all three together is taking the p***.


----------



## Crow (Sep 6, 2019)

Golf forums that get clogged up with political threads which are nothing more than the same old people spouting their own same old entrenched views.


----------



## IanM (Sep 6, 2019)

....Finals Weekend closing the course.... it's ok as everyone is retired, lives within 500 yards of the club so can play whenever they like!


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Sep 6, 2019)

IanM said:



			....Finals Weekend closing the course.... it's ok as everyone is retired, lives within 500 yards of the club so can play whenever they like!  

Click to expand...

If the sun was out, I'd be there to play. And nothing would stop me.


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2019)

cliveb said:



			Club Championship (so the greens had been tricked up to insane speeds) last year - shortly after the Mickelson incident, so the options were fresh in my mind.
About a 6ft putt. Shaved the hole and the ball ran all the way down the apron and way off the green.
"That's unplayable, I'm taking S+D" says I.
*Put down another ball* and proceeded to do exactly the same thing.
*Put down another ball* and finally holed the putt.
Ended up with a 9. On a par 3. (It had already taken me 4 to get on the green - I was having a bad day).
Someone else scored 13 on that hole.
A mate of mine hit the green with his tee shot and ended up with an 8.

Greens should be fast, or have big slopes, or tricky pin positions. But all three together is taking the p***.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, did you drop or place the ball?


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Out of interest, did you drop or place the ball?
		
Click to expand...

If we're to assume that the previous stroke _("the 6ft putt") _was made on the putting surface (& not putting from off the green) then I'm sure he'd be correct to place it rather than drop


----------



## JamesR (Sep 6, 2019)

Slab said:



			If we're to assume that the previous stroke _("the 6ft putt") _was made on the putting surface (& not putting from off the green) then I'm sure he'd be correct to place it rather than drop
		
Click to expand...

Off the top of my head, I couldn't remember the rule - makes sense to be placed


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Off the top of my head, I couldn't remember the rule - makes sense to be placed 

Click to expand...

Yeah just checked
from teeing area it can even be re tee'd
From General area it needs to be dropped (within drop parameters)  
Putting green - _Must_ be placed on same spot (or estimated same spot)


----------



## cliveb (Sep 6, 2019)

JamesR said:



			Out of interest, did you drop or place the ball?
		
Click to expand...

As others have posited, I can confirm that as it was on the green, I placed rather than dropped the balls.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2019)

Getting to the PSI screen to sign in for a comp to find that it hasn't been entered into the system.
Feeling even more of a 2nd class member now.......


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 6, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Getting to the PSI screen to sign in for a comp to find that it hasn't been entered into the system.
Feeling even more of a 2nd class member now.......

Click to expand...


Have to say Iâ€™m not surprised, had you already put your dosh in the envelope?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 6, 2019)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Have to say Iâ€™m not surprised, had you already put your dosh in the envelope?
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately we went to the screen first...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 6, 2019)

Working hard on chipping and putting and making what felt like progress and then the heavens opened instantly. Quickly picked balls up and grabbed stuff and ran for sanctuary of clubhouse. Got very damp very quickly


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2019)

Refereeing one of our finals last Sunday.  We were 4th match on and I was replacing divots as I was walking around!  And repairing other peoples pitch mark (after they'd finished the hole).


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 6, 2019)

Robster59 said:



			Refereeing one of our finals last Sunday.  We were 4th match on and I was replacing divots as I was walking around!  And repairing other peoples pitch mark (after they'd finished the hole).
		
Click to expand...

Have a word with the other 3 referees


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 9, 2019)

Last two rounds every 9 iron misses 10-12 yards right. Not the 8 iron, not the PW, just the 9 iron. Stupid game.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Getting to the PSI screen to sign in for a comp to find that it hasn't been entered into the system.
Feeling even more of a 2nd class member now.......

Click to expand...

Seems they got the comp entered on the system as the results came through yesterday.....
Either that or we've been blackballed....


----------



## DRW (Sep 16, 2019)

Less than 10% chance of rain they said, decided to take a few hours off work yesterday to complete my 3rd comp card.

4 holes of drizzle, followed by 4 holes of heavy rain on the front nine, apparently nice and dry in shrewsbury down the road


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2019)

It's only this game where you can shoot 1 off your best ever round and still walk away gutted about the poor putting that cost you another 3 shots.


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Sep 19, 2019)

Playing behind a two ball with the buggy. Their shots kept splitting the fairway. Rather than parking in the middle and each walking over to their respective balls, they would drive to one ball and then drive to the other side of the fairway for the other player's ball. The pace of play got even slower when they hit the occasional duff shot. The number of times their buggy went forward, back, sideways made me think of wacky races.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2019)

Planning to go out and have a constructive practice session. Get there tired and apathetic and hit balls with little thought or intent.


----------



## Slime (Sep 19, 2019)

Playing really well and being gubbed by my mate who shot 46 points!
It was, however, good to watch.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 21, 2019)

Is this random? I'm not sure but it certainly is irritating. 24 played in a comp, 22 were 71 and above. CSS was 70 ðŸ¤¬ðŸ¤¬.

I don't want an explanation but I do begrudge this particular 0.1 ðŸ˜¥


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 21, 2019)

Going really well in the roll up and hitting a horror shot into the 18th to not score and come in and find I'd needed at least another 6 points anyway just for the 2nd place money. At least I felt there was a modicum of form for the next few days. Just the wind and rain to contend with


----------



## IainP (Sep 21, 2019)

Bit of a 2 part-er. Club team I'm involved in secured 3rd successive promotion, however having played a lot in previous 3 seasons have been a bit part player this year and missed this final game. Odd feeling. Pleased but....Now the main one, been lovely weather today - board comp tomorrow and Beeb showing rain, thunder & lightening ðŸ˜•


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 21, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Going really well in the roll up and hitting a horror shot into the 18th to not score and come in and find I'd needed at least another 6 points anyway just for the 2nd place money. At least I felt there was a modicum of form for the next few days. Just the wind and rain to contend with
		
Click to expand...

??


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 22, 2019)

slow play


----------



## inc0gnito (Sep 22, 2019)

No markers on the tee boxes


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 22, 2019)

Having to cancel 2 rounds last week last min (day before and day of) due to personal reasons but the weather was beautiful 

2 rounds this week

Weather looks rubbish


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 22, 2019)

Opponent in yesterday's comp. getting the hump when I told him it was a 2 shot penalty for playing a wrong ball he thought I was being unfairðŸ™„ also his friend who was also playing in our 3 ball was not going to penalise him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2019)

Waking up unwell. All my plans to play and practice ready for the next few days laid to waste but at least a festival of sport to watch from my sick bed


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 22, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Waking up unwell. All my plans to play and practice ready for the next few days laid to waste but at least a festival of sport to watch from my sick bed
		
Click to expand...

You crying off tomorrow Homer? Or just getting your excuses in early


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 22, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			You crying off tomorrow Homer? Or just getting your excuses in early

Click to expand...

Neither. I was never a contender for tomorrow anyway


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2019)

The group in front not ringing the new bell to say clear. Waiting on tee to hear the bell that your told to wait to hear and then having to walk half the hole to see if the fairway is clear! Oh they removed the viewing  as well. 

I love ringing the bell


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Sep 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Neither. I was never a contender for tomorrow anyway
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was all about to click for you?


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 23, 2019)

They didnâ€™t ring the bell today either ðŸ˜¡


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 23, 2019)

drive4show said:



			I thought it was all about to click for you?
		
Click to expand...

Well if I said I won my group today with 29 points which also represents one of my better H4H results you can see why expectations weren't high


----------



## sam85 (Sep 23, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well if I said I won my group today with 29 points which also represents one of my better H4H results you can see why expectations weren't high
		
Click to expand...

If only you practiced more........


----------



## woofers (Sep 23, 2019)

Entering an Open and getting a 10th tee start when the 10th tee is nowhere near the clubhouse, involves a 10 minute drive and has no putting green or other warm up facilities.


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2019)

sam85 said:



			If only you practiced more........
		
Click to expand...

Or had a lesson


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 25, 2019)

Silver birch trees on a golf course. My white ball laying among its fallen leaves.
Drove my eyes mad. Time for yellow balls maybe. Or, keep it on the fairwayðŸ˜€


----------



## Slab (Sep 27, 2019)

Played my first game in a month yesterday, 39 points. 
Felt really rusty despite trying to keep the swing going at the range, didn't make any putt of note, only had a handful of decent drives 
I'm not irritated at getting 39 but rather at the other days I've played much better and scored a lot worse


----------



## inc0gnito (Sep 27, 2019)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Silver birch trees on a golf course. My white ball laying among its fallen leaves.
Drove my eyes mad. Time for yellow balls maybe. Or, keep it on the fairwayðŸ˜€
		
Click to expand...

My course is a parkland with a lot of trees. Nothing is done to remove any leaves, so every hole is like this!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 27, 2019)

Released my random irritation is golf related so should be in here 

Golf care 

Every year they say renew now at Â£10 more than last year, no free balls but you get your free rounds 

Or sign up with my second email (back to first email next year) and get 6 balls and 5 2for1 vouchers plus it at the cheaper price 

Exisiting customers get such poor treatment


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 27, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			Released my random irritation is golf related so should be in here

Golf care

Every year they say renew now at Â£10 more than last year, no free balls but you get your free rounds

Or sign up with my second email (back to first email next year) and get 6 balls and 5 2for1 vouchers plus it at the cheaper price

Exisiting customers get such poor treatment
		
Click to expand...

I do the same, that said. I've not read much of their terms, but they may consider that as a reason to cancel insurance if you make a claim. Some companies have t's and c's against that sort of thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 27, 2019)

Losing distance and control of my driver. Seems to have fallen apart and means I am struggling for position and distance and playing catch up on each hole


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 27, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Losing distance and control of my driver. Seems to have fallen apart and means I am struggling for position and distance and playing catch up on each hole
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to my world.


----------



## cliveb (Sep 28, 2019)

Chipping like a God to leave putts stone dead, and then missing said putts.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2019)

Holing some fantastic putts but missing some of the simplest ones on the same round. Did I putt well or not? Who knows.


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2019)

Course closed this morning due to monsoon.   (so we adjourned to the simulator room , for a couple of hours, which was fun)

BUT - then after that, go to drive home in bright, warm sunshine!  Course probably super by 2pm when I was out shopping!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 28, 2019)

Playing in a mixed pairs better ball event where my lady partner, off a very high handicap, did not even reach double figures in points for the entire round.  And she was down to her last ball so asked if I had any spare - "yeah sure here are three Pro V1s".....


----------



## Wolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Realising  I haven't played or even touched a club since the 3rd week of July but still paying my membership. Not sure what's more irritating though the fact I haven't played or the fact I'm not really that bothered I haven't played ðŸ¤” think I'll dust the bat's off this week weather permitting and see how it feels


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Realising  I haven't played or even touched a club since the 3rd week of July but still paying my membership. Not sure what's more irritating though the fact I haven't played or the fact I'm not really that bothered I haven't played ðŸ¤” think I'll dust the bat's off this week weather permitting and see how it feels
		
Click to expand...

You've literally missed all of the best weather in the year! Get those clubs back out now the rain's back.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Southgate looking like winning in the Dunhill. He can't chip. At all. How bad are the rest, if the potential winner is junk around the greens.

Not just that, but he is just a horrible person (yes, I have met him).


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Good, Perez wins.


----------



## Wolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			You've literally missed all of the best weather in the year! Get those clubs back out now the rain's back. 

Click to expand...

Probably the reason I haven't had the desire, what with getting married, honeymoon and some amazing weather I've been enjoying life to much ðŸ˜‚

Miserable weather back so must be time to torture myself and get miserable on the course again


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			Probably the reason I haven't had the desire, what with getting married, honeymoon and some amazing weather I've been enjoying life to much ðŸ˜‚

Miserable weather back so must be time to torture myself and get miserable on the course again
		
Click to expand...

Hey, what did your handicap end up at..?


----------



## Wolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Hey, what did your handicap end up at..?
		
Click to expand...

I've ended up at 8.1

I'd forgotten all about that during  my break do I need to top up the pot.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 29, 2019)

Wolf said:



			I've ended up at 8.1

I'd forgotten all about that during  my break do I need to top up the pot.
		
Click to expand...

Bugger.
Lost another one.....


----------



## Wolf (Sep 29, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Bugger.
Lost another one.....

Click to expand...

I did get into the 7s but steadily got a few 0.1s back thought it'd be me paying out.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 29, 2019)

The Dunhill Links Pro Am being decided, in the event of a tie, by the lower Pro score.

Surely as it is an event for the amateurs, it should be the lower amateur score that decides it, rather than the amateur riding on the coat tails of the Pro?


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 29, 2019)

Hopeless golfers struggling to realise they are hopeless golfers


Blue in Munich said:



			The Dunhill Links Pro Am being decided, in the event of a tie, by the lower Pro score.

Surely as it is an event for the amateurs, it should be the lower amateur score that decides it, rather than the amateur riding on the coat tails of the Pro?
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen where the Ams play from?!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 29, 2019)

Does it matter? It's predominantly an AM event, with a carrot for the pros.


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 29, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Does it matter? It's predominantly an AM event, with a carrot for the pros.
		
Click to expand...

No it isnâ€™t....itâ€™s trying to be a proper ET event with a load of rich wannabe choppers with moody handicaps!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 29, 2019)

SammmeBee said:



			No it isnâ€™t....itâ€™s trying to be a proper ET event with a load of rich wannabe choppers with moody handicaps!
		
Click to expand...

Which of course raises a lot of money for some very good causes and has crowds that surpass a lot of the â€œProperâ€ ET events .


----------



## SammmeBee (Sep 29, 2019)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Which of course raises a lot of money for some very good causes and has crowds that surpass a lot of the â€œProperâ€ ET events .
		
Click to expand...

Looked like 100s in the crowd this afternoon.....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 30, 2019)

As at many clubs, there are fewer competitions over the winter at The Zoo.
In fact, as a 2nd class 5 day member, mine finished in June and won't start again until April..
So it was quite encouraging to see that the committee, in their infinite wisdom, have decided to create a Winter League.
Excellent thinks I......until the small print says that rounds qualifying for the league can be played on any Saturday or Sunday until March.
Gee thanks.......


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 30, 2019)

Why not start your own roll up, ask the committee if you can advertise on the club page or notice board looking for 5 day members to take part in midweek comps.
 If you get enough bodies interested the committee surely would be up for it and help organise.
Surely the more people playing and frequenting the club the better . 
best of luck.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 1, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			Why not start your own roll up, ask the committee if you can advertise on the club page or notice board looking for 5 day members to take part in midweek comps.
If you get enough bodies interested the committee surely would be up for it and help organise.
Surely the more people playing and frequenting the club the better .
best of luck.
		
Click to expand...

Sound ideas Bill....as always there are a few "buts"...
Firstly, hardly anyone plays before 9.30/10 midweek. Don't know why...just the way it is. Tomorrow we'll be half way round the back 9 by then.
We could join the Seniors but, again, they don't go out until 9.30+. They have a decent amount of comps but, starting at 9.30-10 means finishing 2-2.30 which wipes out most of the day for me workwise and for CVG who is normally on Grandad duties from 3(school run)
Excuses, I know, but the Seniors just doesn't fit at the moment and if we have a moan about the number of comps I can guarantee the answer will be " join the Seniors".
We get 6 (max) stablefords a year. Haven't played a Medal in 4 years
I know some other 5 causes who don't play with the Seniors have kicked off about it but nothing happens.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 1, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Good, Perez wins.
		
Click to expand...

Yip he won despite being rubbish off the tee which is a strength only Rory has therefore the course is wrong and the winner is an undeserved winner because the course was set up wrongly!

Get with the program Murph!!!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

Yet another pair of supposedly waterproof Goretex shoes that aren't!!!
UA Spieth 2's.....worn a dozen or so times...might as well have worn nothing on my right foot.
In the process of sorting out return but losing the will to live over shoes.
And I don't see why I should fork out 20 quid for a pair of waterproof socks when I'm forking out over 100 for a pair of shoes that are supposed to do the same thing.
AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yet another pair of supposedly waterproof Goretex shoes that aren't!!!
UA Spieth 2's.....worn a dozen or so times...might as well have worn nothing on my right foot.
In the process of sorting out return but losing the will to live over shoes.
And I don't see why I should fork out 20 quid for a pair of waterproof socks when I'm forking out over 100 for a pair of shoes that are supposed to do the same thing.
AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Click to expand...

I get your frustration but sadly in my experience none of the shoe manufacturers seems to produce models that last through their warranty period and for me waterproof socks have been a godsend. Help keep the feet warm in winter and no issues with leaks or water getting in via the lace holes when in the long grass looking for Fraggers ball


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yet another pair of supposedly waterproof Goretex shoes that aren't!!!
UA Spieth 2's.....worn a dozen or so times...might as well have worn nothing on my right foot.
In the process of sorting out return but losing the will to live over shoes.
And I don't see why I should fork out 20 quid for a pair of waterproof socks when I'm forking out over 100 for a pair of shoes that are supposed to do the same thing.
AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Click to expand...

Stop paying over Â£100 for shoes. Pay Â£20 for waterproof socks, buy decent/comfy shoes in the winter sales for Â£60 or so and then have dry feet, no stress post round. Once you accept that waterproof shoes are a bit of a memory and accept the alternative it becomes easier and cheaper. If you keep chasing the pot of gold you will keep being disappointed.


----------



## GB72 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stop paying over Â£100 for shoes. Pay Â£20 for waterproof socks, buy decent/comfy shoes in the winter sales for Â£60 or so and then have dry feet, no stress post round. Once you accept that waterproof shoes are a bit of a memory and accept the alternative it becomes easier and cheaper. If you keep chasing the pot of gold you will keep being disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Have to agree with that. It seems now that most golf shoes are made for style over substance and appear to be designed or sunnier climates. Yes, if you get caught in a quick shower they hold up fine but they are not designed to keep your feet dry when it is wet under foot on the course. 
I have gone with the same as many others, bought waterproof socks as have given up on finding waterproof shoes.


----------



## Crow (Oct 2, 2019)

Best waterproof shoes (or should I say most waterproof shoes) I ever had were a pair of all plastic Stylo back in the day, you can probably find a pair on ebay if you look.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yet another pair of supposedly waterproof Goretex shoes that aren't!!!
UA Spieth 2's.....worn a dozen or so times...might as well have worn nothing on my right foot.
In the process of sorting out return but losing the will to live over shoes.
And I don't see why I should fork out 20 quid for a pair of waterproof socks when I'm forking out over 100 for a pair of shoes that are supposed to do the same thing.
AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Click to expand...

Just buy the 1 sock


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stop paying over Â£100 for shoes. Pay Â£20 for waterproof socks, buy decent/comfy shoes in the winter sales for Â£60 or so and then have dry feet, no stress post round. Once you accept that waterproof shoes are a bit of a memory and accept the alternative it becomes easier and cheaper. If you keep chasing the pot of gold you will keep being disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Point taken
But if I play 3 days running then I'm going to need at least 2 if not 3 pairs and be on the ball with washing them.
At the moment it's always wet when I play, heavy dew is a constant first thing in the morning.
I'll probably go down the sock route but someone needs to take these shoe manufacturers to task
Or am I just the unluckiest golfer on the planet when it comes to leaky shoes...


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Point taken
But if I play 3 days running then I'm going to need at least 2 if not 3 pairs and be on the ball with washing them.
At the moment it's always wet when I play, heavy dew is a constant first thing in the morning.
I'll probably go down the sock route but someone needs to take these shoe manufacturers to task
Or am I just the unluckiest golfer on the planet when it comes to leaky shoes...

Click to expand...

An old guy at my club put a plastic carrier bag over his sock, not ideal if wearing shorts though lol but seemingly Tesco's were the best


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Point taken
But if I play 3 days running then I'm going to need at least 2 if not 3 pairs and be on the ball with washing them.
At the moment it's always wet when I play, heavy dew is a constant first thing in the morning.
I'll probably go down the sock route but someone needs to take these shoe manufacturers to task
Or am I just the unluckiest golfer on the planet when it comes to leaky shoes...

Click to expand...

I've been where you are, 3 pairs of Stuburts failing in 12 months did it for me in the end. I got annoyed by it and then read about Sealskinz on a thread on here. Put off buying them for a while, got wet feet a few more times and then bit the bullet. I wouldn't say the socks are the most pleasant things, they feel very artificial, but blimey they work. I don't wear them every time in winter but if the ground is really wet or the dew looking extra heavy I'll put them on. The nature of them is such that you don't need to wash them as often as regular socks so 2 pairs would be enough for you.

At the footjoy get together at the beginning of the year the group I was in raised waterproofing with them. To a man we all stated that waterproofing had declined in longevity. They claim to get fewer complaints on that front now than before but that brought about a lot of eye rolling. It seems to be a common thing.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been where you are, 3 pairs of Stuburts failing in 12 months did it for me in the end. I got annoyed by it and then read about Sealskinz on a thread on here. Put off buying them for a while, got wet feet a few more times and then bit the bullet. I wouldn't say the socks are the most pleasant things, they feel very artificial, but blimey they work. I don't wear them every time in winter but if the ground is really wet or the dew looking extra heavy I'll put them on. The nature of them is such that you don't need to wash them as often as regular socks so 2 pairs would be enough for you.

At the footjoy get together at the beginning of the year the group I was in raised waterproofing with them. To a man we all stated that waterproofing had declined in longevity. They claim to get fewer complaints on that front now than before but that brought about a lot of eye rolling. It seems to be a common thing.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind if I was yomping through knee high puddles....all I'm doing is walking through a relatively manicured park, occasionally venturing into grass that, shock/horror, covers the toes....and it's only dew!


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			I wouldn't mind if I was yomping through knee high puddles....all I'm doing is walking through a relatively manicured park, occasionally venturing into grass that, shock/horror, covers the toes....and it's only dew!
		
Click to expand...

In those circumstances you are likely to have wet feet as the water/damp will quite probably enter via the laces area.

Shoes with a billowing tongue should prevent this.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In those circumstances you are likely to have wet feet as the water/damp will quite probably enter via the laces area.

Shoes with a billowing tongue should prevent this.
		
Click to expand...

I totally get and agree with what you have said but wouldn't you have thought that would have been discovered and fixed during testing?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			In those circumstances you are likely to have wet feet as the water/damp will quite probably enter via the laces area.

Shoes with a billowing tongue should prevent this.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed but the tops of my socks were dry
Just the ball of the foot and toe area got wet......
These shoes have, previously, dealt with what they were exposed to today without problem.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I totally get and agree with what you have said but wouldn't you have thought that would have been discovered and fixed during testing?
		
Click to expand...

How are the manufacturers to prevent it happening?

The upper can be lined with  a waterproof membrane,the sole can be constructed to be waterproof and the two parts can be bound together in a waterproof manner.

However,  the wearer still needs to put his foot into the shoe and thus no shoe can ever be completely waterproof due to the bloody big hole at the top.

A billowed tongue helps but cannot alone prevent wet feet when walking through lounger grass.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 2, 2019)

MetalMickie said:



			How are the manufacturers to prevent it happening?

The upper can be lined with  a waterproof membrane,the sole can be constructed to be waterproof and the two parts can be bound together in a waterproof manner.

However,  the wearer still needs to put his foot into the shoe and thus no shoe can ever be completely waterproof due to the bloody big hole at the top.

A billowed tongue helps but cannot alone prevent wet feet when walking through lounger grass.
		
Click to expand...

You mentioned laces initially, eyelets become an issue. Modern football boots have an elasticated style top to them, no laces. Your foot slides in like scuba shoes, not sure if that is what you call them. Perhaps that would be an improvement, less chance for water to get in?

As Imurg mentioned as well, how come your toes get wet and the top of your sock can be dry?


----------



## pendodave (Oct 2, 2019)

Ironically, a waterproof membrane on low ankle boots with lace holes is more trouble than it's worth.
It's almost impossible to keep water out unless you only walk on closely mown areas (which counts most of us out), and once it gets in, there's no way for it to get out. Better off with normal leather which keeps a bit of dampness out but 'breaths' a bit in the event of a minor ingress.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 2, 2019)

pendodave said:



			Ironically, a waterproof membrane on low ankle boots with lace holes is more trouble than it's worth.
It's almost impossible to keep water out unless you only walk on closely mown areas (which counts most of us out), and once it gets in, there's no way for it to get out. Better off with normal leather which keeps a bit of dampness out but 'breaths' a bit in the event of a minor ingress.
		
Click to expand...

Goretex?


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 2, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You mentioned laces initially, eyelets become an issue. Modern football boots have an elasticated style top to them, no laces. Your foot slides in like scuba shoes, not sure if that is what you call them. Perhaps that would be an improvement, less chance for water to get in?

As Imurg mentioned as well, how come your toes get wet and the top of your sock can be dry?
		
Click to expand...

Once water enters it immediately seeks the lowest point.

As for slip ons like football boots I am afraid that the average  golfer at 50 plus would be resistant to them on looks and difficulties in putting them on.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 2, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Goretex?
		
Click to expand...

It's not magic. It's a plastic bag which allows water vapour through under certain conditions which are very unlikely to be met if you let in a bit of actual water through the ankle or eyelet of a pair of fairly impermeable shoes.
Don't buy the marketing, just think about it. Even goretex coats which have a far lighter face material than a pair of shoes struggle to shift a decent amount of condensation from walking/climbing.
Many walkers/backpackers just wear a super lightweight shoe which will let water in, but more importantly let it out again once things have dried up. Wet feet for 30 minutes, but not wet feet all day which you get once water gets into a membrane lined shoe.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Point taken
I'm going to need at least 2 if not 3 pairs and be on the ball with washing them.
		
Click to expand...

I don't wash my everytime as they are made of a strange material (bamboo???) but simply let them dry away from direct heat and good to go the next day.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 3, 2019)

Leaves on the ground. It happens every year at this time and yet we never seem to learn.


----------



## timd77 (Oct 3, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Leaves on the ground. It happens every year at this time and yet we never seem to learn. 

Click to expand...

Bought some yellow balls to try and combat the leaf problem. Didnâ€™t factor in that our course has numerous chestnut and horse chestnut trees and at the moment the ground is littered with hundreds of conkers in their lime green coloured shells (or whatever theyâ€™re called) making the search a tad prolonged! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 3, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Leaves on the ground. It happens every year at this time and yet we never seem to learn. 

Click to expand...

We've not had this problem......yet. Certain areas will become problem areas again and even on the fairway it's not always easy to walk straight to the ball. The green staff do have a leaf blower attached to a tractor which does move them efficiently into the rough which then moves the problem there if you don't find the short grass. Also once the breeze blows the leaves simply get blown about again anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've been where you are, 3 pairs of Stuburts failing in 12 months did it for me in the end. I got annoyed by it and then read about Sealskinz on a thread on here. Put off buying them for a while, got wet feet a few more times and then bit the bullet. I wouldn't say the socks are the most pleasant things, they feel very artificial, but blimey they work. I don't wear them every time in winter but if the ground is really wet or the dew looking extra heavy I'll put them on. The nature of them is such that you don't need to wash them as often as regular socks so 2 pairs would be enough for you.

At the footjoy get together at the beginning of the year the group I was in raised waterproofing with them. To a man we all stated that waterproofing had declined in longevity. They claim to get fewer complaints on that front now than before but that brought about a lot of eye rolling. It seems to be a common thing.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's just golf shoes. Every pair of trainers I buy only seems to last a year before getting holes through the sole or the internal lining becoming torn. Irrespective of whether they were expensive or not. Manufacturing standards seem to be down across the board on footwear. The adage used to be buy cheap, buy twice, but personally I seem to be buying twice at the same ratio regardless so I might as well stick with cheap! 'You get what you pay for' isn't as true anymore - unless you really pay through the roof.



HomerJSimpson said:



			I don't wash my everytime as they are made of a strange material (bamboo???) but simply let them dry away from direct heat and good to go the next day.
		
Click to expand...

Urgh, really?  Whatever they're made of, once my sweaty feet have been walking round the course for 4 hours I'd want to be washing them I think!


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Urgh, really?  Whatever they're made of, once my sweaty feet have been walking round the course for 4 hours I'd want to be washing them I think!
		
Click to expand...

I was kinda thinking the same. I chuck my golf cap through the washing machine after every wear so there's no way my little piggies are going to market in unwashed duds


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it's just golf shoes. Every pair of trainers I buy only seems to last a year before getting holes through the sole or the internal lining becoming torn. Irrespective of whether they were expensive or not. Manufacturing standards seem to be down across the board on footwear. The adage used to be buy cheap, buy twice, but personally I seem to be buying twice at the same ratio regardless so I might as well stick with cheap! 'You get what you pay for' isn't as true anymore - unless you really pay through the roof.


Urgh, really?  Whatever they're made of, once my sweaty feet have been walking round the course for 4 hours I'd want to be washing them I think!
		
Click to expand...




Slab said:



			I was kinda thinking the same. I chuck my golf cap through the washing machine after every wear so there's no way my little piggies are going to market in unwashed duds
		
Click to expand...

It really isn't as bad as it sounds. It is funny material, you would need to try them to see. Obviously there reaches a point but they are not like normal socks.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It really isn't as bad as it sounds. It is funny material, you would need to try them to see. Obviously there reaches a point but they are not like normal socks.
		
Click to expand...

Well, they're waterproof for a start


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It really isn't as bad as it sounds. It is funny material, you would need to try them to see. Obviously there reaches a point but they are not like normal socks.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm sure it says more about my feet that it does about these socks. I'm imagining they are like a scuba wetsuit (well drysuit really)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 3, 2019)

Slab said:



			Yeah I'm sure it says more about my feet that it does about these socks. I'm imagining they are like a scuba wetsuit (well drysuit really)
		
Click to expand...

Nearly but not quite. That is a pretty good analogy to how they feel when they are on though. I would not want to wear them every day, nor on a hot day. There may be thinner versions than the ones I have that could be more sock like but they are there to be waterproof first off and that is the most important thing.


----------



## Slab (Oct 3, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, they're waterproof for a start

Click to expand...

I was just googling them & read that someone posed the question... 'how do you go about washing a waterproof sock?'


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Oct 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			As at many clubs, there are fewer competitions over the winter at The Zoo.
In fact, as a 2nd class 5 day member, mine finished in June and won't start again until April..
So it was quite encouraging to see that the committee, in their infinite wisdom, have decided to create a Winter League.
Excellent thinks I......until the small print says that rounds qualifying for the league can be played on any Saturday or Sunday until March.
Gee thanks.......
		
Click to expand...

You could pay 7 day fees......just a thought.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			You could pay 7 day fees......just a thought.

Click to expand...

And if he can't weekends?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Stop paying over Â£100 for shoes. Pay Â£20 for waterproof socks, buy decent/comfy shoes in the winter sales for Â£60 or so and then have dry feet, no stress post round. Once you accept that waterproof shoes are a bit of a memory and accept the alternative it becomes easier and cheaper. If you keep chasing the pot of gold you will keep being disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Well, waterproof socks acquired and worn today with leaky shoes.
Outside of socks damp but inside nice and dry.
On to a winner here methinks.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2019)

Colonel Bogey said:



			You could pay 7 day fees......just a thought.

Click to expand...

I could, and may well have to if the rumours of abolishing 5 day membership are true.
Weekends are busy with work and family stuff.
I can create enough space in my diary for 2 mornings a week. I can start at 7 in summer and 8 in winter and be finished and back home by 11/12 leaving the afternoon free for work.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Well, waterproof socks acquired and worn today with leaky shoes.
Outside of socks damp but inside nice and dry.
On to a winner here methinks.

Click to expand...

Good stuff. It will be dry tomorrow up here but it has rained heavily for much of the week so I will be wearing mine, the ground and rough in particular will be mucho damp

Did you go for Sealskinz or another make?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 4, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Good stuff. It will be dry tomorrow up here but it has rained heavily for much of the week so I will be wearing mine, the ground and rough in particular will be mucho damp

Did you go for Sealskinz or another make?
		
Click to expand...

Otter.
Very comfy
Amazon Prime has its uses


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2019)

Imurg said:



			Yet another pair of supposedly waterproof Goretex shoes that aren't!!!
UA Spieth 2's.....worn a dozen or so times...might as well have worn nothing on my right foot.
In the process of sorting out return but losing the will to live over shoes.
And I don't see why I should fork out 20 quid for a pair of waterproof socks when I'm forking out over 100 for a pair of shoes that are supposed to do the same thing.
AAAAARRRRGGGGHHHHHH!!!!!!

Click to expand...

No such thing as a waterproof shoe these days. Not had anything keep my feet dry for over 15 years! Old style Dryjoys were excellent, every model since plus other manufacturers has been Tom Kite. Puma from my experience are probably the best these days and this pair of Skechers have been surprisingly good as my last pair of Skechers weren't waterproof but comfort is key for me.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 4, 2019)

Playing on a day where rain is forecast but not getting wet at all...

until standing on the 18th tee the threatened downpour youâ€™ve been eyeing up for 30 minutes comes 10 minutes too soon and you walk off the 18th green drenched.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 4, 2019)

JohnnyDee said:



			Playing on a day where rain is forecast but not getting wet at all...

until standing on the 18th tee the threatened downpour youâ€™ve been eyeing up for 30 minutes comes 10 minutes too soon and you walk off the 18th green drenched.

Click to expand...

Think I'd be thankful I got that far if it had been forecast and threatening.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Think I'd be thankful I got that far if it had been forecast and threatening.
		
Click to expand...

But it's a bit like needing a dump all the way from home and then cacking your pants just as you've got the key in the door.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 4, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			No such thing as a waterproof shoe these days. Not had anything keep my feet dry for over 15 years! Old style Dryjoys were excellent, every model since plus other manufacturers has been Tom Kite. Puma from my experience are probably the best these days and this pair of Skechers have been surprisingly good as my last pair of Skechers weren't waterproof but comfort is key for me.
		
Click to expand...

Used (soft) spikes for the first time in ages (probably > 2 years) last weekend as weather has been good enough (even H4H Day 2) for spikeless. Pleased, and somewhat surprised, to note no ingress from the copious amount of rain that fell before the round and for the last 3 holes. Ecco w Goretex simply perform as 'per tin'! These were 'World Class' but their 'Dryjoy style' has been fine, for me, also.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 6, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			But it's a bit like needing a dump all the way from home and then cacking your pants just as you've got the key in the door. 

Click to expand...

Voice of experience?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 7, 2019)

Stuck one just over a fence and deep into a thorn bush yesterday - I could see my ball and almost reach it but wasn't able to drag it back. Had to give it up and leave it there. Don't mind losing a ball every now and then but when it's right there!! Haha.


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Stuck one just over a fence and deep into a thorn bush yesterday - I could see my ball and almost reach it but wasn't able to drag it back. Had to give it up and leave it there. Don't mind losing a ball every now and then but when it's right there!! Haha.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain.
God only knows how many of my golf balls I've seen just a few feet into a nice clear lake!


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 7, 2019)

Slime said:



			I feel your pain.
God only knows how many of my golf balls I've seen just a few feet into a nice clear lake!
		
Click to expand...

Socks and shoes off.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Working on my short game and fixing the nightmares from the weekend and going nicely and then rain of biblical proportions. No drizzle, no warning. Whoosh. Fortunately I had my waterproof top but curtailed some constructive work


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2019)

AGM was nearly 2 weeks ago
No minutes on the notice board and no communication as to what went on.
Would be nice to know if my membership category still exists.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			AGM was nearly 2 weeks ago
No minutes on the notice board and no communication as to what went on.
Would be nice to know if my membership category still exists.....
		
Click to expand...

Without being funny, is the Zoo really a good place for you to be. I get your issues regarding working days, accessibility etc but you get precious little for a still not insignificant buck and seem to be treated as third (not even second) class members. Are there no other clubs in the vicinity worth looking at


----------



## Slime (Oct 7, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Socks and shoes off.
		
Click to expand...

......................... and 1Â½ foot of stinking mud!


----------



## Imurg (Oct 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Without being funny, is the Zoo really a good place for you to be. I get your issues regarding working days, accessibility etc but you get precious little for a still not insignificant buck and seem to be treated as third (not even second) class members. Are there no other clubs in the vicinity worth looking at
		
Click to expand...

The feelers are out.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			The feelers are out.....
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Think you've had a very bad deal so far


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2019)

When the second hand wedge you bought has a massive extra thick Align grip on it, so it feels like swinging a baseball bat, and worst of all they haven't even got it on straight! And don't have time to change it before Saturday.

Edit: got a photo of it, well worth buying an Align grip and then putting it on bent isn't it?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 11, 2019)

Having a short game lesson and a dedicated approach to banishing all the demons of the past and watch it go to crap on the course including shanking 40 yard pitches from a good lie. Confidence again through the floor and trust in the technique evaporated


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having a short game lesson and a dedicated approach to banishing all the demons of the past and watch it go to crap on the course including shanking 40 yard pitches from a good lie. Confidence again through the floor and trust in the technique evaporated
		
Click to expand...

Surely there comes a time when you have to stick to a method?

If I swapped after every bad round Iâ€™d never be able to practice the next new technique enough before the next bad round showed up......

Maybe you need a new outlook more than a new technique?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having a short game lesson and a dedicated approach to banishing all the demons of the past and watch it go to crap on the course including shanking 40 yard pitches from a good lie. Confidence again through the floor and trust in the technique evaporated
		
Click to expand...

Your golfing life is a proper rollercoaster I swear.  Never heard anything like it. You should write a blog or something.


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Your golfing life is a proper rollercoaster I swear.  Never heard anything like it. You should write a blog or something.
		
Click to expand...

Or retire!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 11, 2019)

Been away last three weeks out of four and other stuff to do the fourth.  And over same four weeks weather has been rubbish so not been able to get out in an evening for a few holes...so not played for four weeks or so.  Just a bit fed up as clocks soon to go back (so no evenings).


----------



## GB72 (Oct 11, 2019)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Been away last three weeks out of four and other stuff to do the fourth.  And over same four weeks weather has been rubbish so not been able to get out in an evening for a few holes...so not played for four weeks or so.  Just a bit fed up as clocks soon to go back (so no evenings).
		
Click to expand...

Been the same. Was playing really well, then had plans for a couple of weeks, then went on holiday and it has been raining pretty much daily since I got back. Must be 5 or 6 weeks since I played so, rather than have a friendly knock, I am going straight out in a medal tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 13, 2019)

My golf waterproof jacket not keeping me dry.


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2019)

Just a bugbear irritation. It seems like everyone is saying Siem DQ'd 'himself', have the rules changed?

I thought he could 'withdraw' but its the committee/rules folk who are the ones who would DQ him, he cant do it to himself?


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Just a bugbear irritation. It seems like everyone is saying Siem DQ'd 'himself', have the rules changed?

I thought he could 'withdraw' but its the committee/rules folk who are the ones who would DQ him, he cant do it to himself?
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember that if you walked off and didn't finish your round without a medical reason you were disqualified, not sure if that's still the case


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2019)

Slab said:



			Just a bugbear irritation. It seems like everyone is saying Siem DQ'd 'himself', have the rules changed?

I thought he could 'withdraw' but its the committee/rules folk who are the ones who would DQ him, he cant do it to himself?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose you could DQ yourself in effect by deliberately breaking a rule that results in a disqualification. But from what I read that's not what he did, so your irritation is justified.


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2019)

williamalex1 said:



			I seem to remember that if you walked off and didn't finish your round without a medical reason you were disqualified, not sure if that's still the case 

Click to expand...

Yeah its just something that bugs me really i.e you cant declare that you've DQ'd yourself in the same way you cant declare a ball lost
(a set of actions/outcomes determine the ball to be lost and a set of actions/outcomes determine if a player is DQ'd)


----------



## jamiet7682 (Oct 18, 2019)

When you forget how to hit the ball. I went to the range last night to keep the hand in as hadnt hit a ball since my round on Saturday. Hit my first two balls nice with PW, then lost the ability to hit the ball, topped or sliced the next 20 balls, went down to SW to try and get my swing in and couldnt even hit that, still topping and slicing and even a complete miss (thats never happened). 

Bought another 50 balls but things stayed pretty much the same throughout. I think i was tired after a long day at work, was hungry as went straight from the office without dinner and was overthinking everything i was told to work on at my last lesson, this all combined to ensure I was completely unable to hit the ball.

So frustrating.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2019)

jamiet7682 said:



			When you forget how to hit the ball. I went to the range last night to keep the hand in as hadnt hit a ball since my round on Saturday. Hit my first two balls nice with PW, then lost the ability to hit the ball, topped or sliced the next 20 balls, went down to SW to try and get my swing in and couldnt even hit that, still topping and slicing and even a complete miss (thats never happened).

Bought another 50 balls but things stayed pretty much the same throughout. I think i was tired after a long day at work, was hungry as went straight from the office without dinner and was overthinking everything i was told to work on at my last lesson, this all combined to ensure I was completely unable to hit the ball.

So frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

I hate the driving range. Whenever I go I still hit like 7 shanks out of 50 balls, whereas on the course now I'm down to about 1 shank every couple of rounds! Something about the mats, and the alignment, just doesn't seem to sit right with me for some reason. I managed to avoid the range all summer, I only go now when I've got a new club I want to bed in before the weekend. I think as a regular practise it bears no relation to playing golf on a course anyway.


----------



## Foxholer (Oct 18, 2019)

jamiet7682 said:



			When you forget how to hit the ball. I went to the range last night to keep the hand in as hadnt hit a ball since my round on Saturday. Hit my first two balls nice with PW, then lost the ability to hit the ball, topped or sliced the next 20 balls, went down to SW to try and get my swing in and couldnt even hit that, still topping and slicing and even a complete miss (thats never happened).

Bought another 50 balls but things stayed pretty much the same throughout. I think i was tired after a long day at work, was hungry as went straight from the office without dinner and was overthinking everything i was told to work on at my last lesson, this all combined to ensure I was completely unable to hit the ball.

So frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Take heart! You're now 'consistent'!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2019)

Driving front nine straight and mid flight 

Driving back 9 literally the entire back high and left 

Still scored well but was a fight all way


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 18, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I hate the driving range. Whenever I go I still hit like 7 shanks out of 50 balls, whereas on the course now I'm down to about 1 shank every couple of rounds! Something about the mats, and the alignment, just doesn't seem to sit right with me for some reason. I managed to avoid the range all summer, I only go now when I've got a new club I want to bed in before the weekend. I think as a regular practise it bears no relation to playing golf on a course anyway.
		
Click to expand...

A good pro would sort that out ðŸ˜†


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 18, 2019)

pauljames87 said:



			A good pro would sort that out ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly not paying a pro just to make sure I can play well at the driving range.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 18, 2019)

jamiet7682 said:



			When you forget how to hit the ball. I went to the range last night to keep the hand in as hadnt hit a ball since my round on Saturday. Hit my first two balls nice with PW, then lost the ability to hit the ball, topped or sliced the next 20 balls, went down to SW to try and get my swing in and couldnt even hit that, still topping and slicing and even a complete miss (thats never happened).

Bought another 50 balls but things stayed pretty much the same throughout. I think i was tired after a long day at work, was hungry as went straight from the office without dinner and was overthinking everything i was told to work on at my last lesson, this all combined to ensure I was completely unable to hit the ball.

So frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

Feel that pain.

You have a busy day in work, rush out, in the car or commute to the club and out to play or practice and no timing, tempo or technique. I've often gone out for nine and chopped it round terribly or gone to work on my game and had a horror practice session. Last night I was late out of work, had to wait ages for a cab from the station and got up there with only about an hour of decent light about. Wanted to hit 40-60 pitches (a real weakness) and really struggled.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 18, 2019)

jamiet7682 said:



			When you forget how to hit the ball. I went to the range last night to keep the hand in as hadnt hit a ball since my round on Saturday. Hit my first two balls nice with PW, then lost the ability to hit the ball, topped or sliced the next 20 balls, went down to SW to try and get my swing in and couldnt even hit that, still topping and slicing and even a complete miss (thats never happened).

Bought another 50 balls but things stayed pretty much the same throughout. I think i was tired after a long day at work, was hungry as went straight from the office without dinner and was overthinking everything i was told to work on at my last lesson, this all combined to ensure I was completely unable to hit the ball.

So frustrating.
		
Click to expand...

It's called swing amnesia, I've had it for ages , i think


----------



## Slime (Oct 19, 2019)

grumpygopher said:



			I have gone through many websites to find Golf for 2019. But the best place where I saw the real thing is your post. I liked it very much and want some more information about it.
		
Click to expand...


Weird 1st post, what are you really here for?


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 19, 2019)

Slime said:



			Weird 1st post, what are you really here for?
		
Click to expand...

To promote the link that's in the signature. Seem to get a load of random bots on this forum, more than most I visit.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Sciatica, no Golf for a few weeks


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Sciatica, no Golf for a few weeks

Click to expand...

Did you jump too quickly when the second goal went in?

Take it easy, look after yourself ðŸ‘


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 19, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Did you jump too quickly when the second goal went in?

Take it easy, look after yourself ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Thought I was over the attack I suffered in June, unfortunately not,


----------



## SammmeBee (Oct 19, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My golf waterproof jacket not keeping me dry.
		
Click to expand...

Buy another one?


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2019)

Got my eye on a cobra 3 wood.
Went to the driving range today and my current 3 wood was on its best behaviour so now i donâ€™t know what to do ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			Got my eye on a cobra 3 wood.
Went to the driving range today and my current 3 wood was on its best behaviour so now i donâ€™t know what to do ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Don't ask ChrisD.


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Don't ask ChrisD.
		
Click to expand...

Heâ€™d suggest new driver, irons, wedges and a putter too ðŸ˜‚


----------



## chrisd (Oct 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			Heâ€™d suggest new driver, irons, wedges and a putter too ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

Maybe even a new umbrella ðŸ˜


----------



## Slime (Oct 20, 2019)

Dando said:



			Got my eye on a cobra 3 wood.
Went to the driving range today and my current 3 wood was on its best behaviour so *now i donâ€™t know what to do* ðŸ¤·ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸
		
Click to expand...

Buy the Cobra and show it to your current three wood every now and again.
It'll keep it on it's toes.


----------



## Dando (Oct 20, 2019)

chrisd said:



			Maybe even a new umbrella ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Canâ€™t believe I forgot the brolly ðŸ¤¦ðŸ»â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2019)

Weather forecasts. Every app I looked at and BBC News all said no chance of rain. Absolutely hosed it down about 2.00 just ahead of my tip for the day Kew Gardens beating Stradivarius across the road at the racing. Fortunately I had a set of waterproofs (not the leaky ones) and a brolly but no rain hood or spare gloves


----------



## jamiet7682 (Oct 21, 2019)

The forcast up here (Glasgow) is pretty much always rain, I just ignore it now as I have only been rained on once out on the course despite every single forcast, every single day i am heading out showing non-stop rain.

If i paid the forcast any attention i would never get out.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2019)

Someone playing the second ringing the bell right in the middle of my swing off the 3rd tee. Might explain my complete top.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 21, 2019)

richart said:



			Someone playing the second ringing the bell right in the middle of my swing off the 3rd tee. Might explain my complete top.

Click to expand...

I did that once to someone - I had to wait for a while for him to get to the top of his swing but he is a right knob and boy did i enjoy the moment ðŸ˜ðŸ˜


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2019)

Winter golf is definitely here, judging by the number of pitch shots which I fatted into wet mud today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			Winter golf is definitely here, judging by the number of pitch shots which I fatted into wet mud today. 

Click to expand...

Which is why I have spent the last two weeks working on a) a conventional technique with less moving parts than the linear version and b) trying different bounce options and playing off the barest or wettest lies I can find. Practice hasn't gone well as I've mentioned on here but it really clicked at the weekend. I am hoping if I keep doing the same thing on a regular basis it will get me ahead of the game. I know you don't practice much but surely it has to be worth an hour at the club messing around with different clubs


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 24, 2019)

Thomas Bjorn, 151 on the race to Dubai. 117 is the bubble for losing your card. Does the immediate past Ryder Cup captain lose his status if he is outside the bubble? Would seem strange.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2019)

murphthemog said:



			Thomas Bjorn, 151 on the race to Dubai. 117 is the bubble for losing your card. Does the immediate past Ryder Cup captain lose his status if he is outside the bubble? Would seem strange.
		
Click to expand...

I suspect he will be one of the guys this year who will get lifetime membership and prob will spend more time on the seniors tour


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 25, 2019)

The fact that I keep buying new golf balls to try when I've nowhere near finished the last box. Must have at least 40 balls now that have never been hit, half of which never will be. Just when I get settled on a golf ball my head gets turned by a new one.  The cycle never ends.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 25, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			The fact that I keep buying new golf balls to try when I've nowhere near finished the last box. Must have at least 40 balls now that have never been hit, half of which never will be. Just when I get settled on a golf ball my head gets turned by a new one.  The cycle never ends.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't worry. I have well over three figure worth of balls lying around, despite regularly giving boxes away for raffle prizes. I use premium brands in decent conditions and firmer balls in the winter and have amassed loads in carrier bags. I really need to do a ruthless cull and get rid of any that have been used a few times or are marked. A job for the weekend I feel


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 26, 2019)

Not wearing a base layer on the coldest day of the season so far . No reason why not other than pure daftness. I paid a price, still trying to get warm now 4hrs later


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2019)

the people at my club who book the tee times 3 weeks in advance on a Sat moring every weeks....so you can't get a time for love nor money unless you are on the site the min the times go live... then all cancel then the night before of that morning... yesterday afternoon tee booked solid from 8am until 11.50.. 

hardly a sole on the course tee's off at 9.10 only one group in front of us and didn't see anyone behind us until we were on the 13th tee them on the 5th


----------



## Imurg (Oct 26, 2019)

A month after the AGM, which I was unable to attend, and I'm still not able to find out if my membership category exists next year. No minutes published, haven't seen anyone in authority to ask and no communication.


----------



## DRW (Oct 28, 2019)

Getting to the 14th tee, and realising Royal St Davids Hotel has now been demolished and is a pile of bricks. 

Used to like looking at it from the 16th and how slowly but surely it was failing apart, beauty in the eye of the beholder, but no longer.


----------



## Crow (Oct 28, 2019)

DRW said:



			Getting to the 14th tee, and realising Royal St Davids Hotel has now been demolished and is a pile of bricks. 

Used to like looking at it from the 16th and how slowly but surely it was failing apart, beauty in the eye of the beholder, but no longer.
		
Click to expand...

That's a shame! 
Like you I was impressed by it's faded grandeur and it would have been great if it could have been revived but I guess the clientele no longer exist.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 6, 2019)

As per my post yesterday about placement of temporary green holes 3 paces from the actual green, I have discovered the reason.
Some members complained that last year the temps were placed too far away from the normal greens making the course too short....
So the holes are now so close to the green that when everyone overshoots and walks on the green that is being protected, it will suffer.
I am at a loss.......


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 7, 2019)

Perhaps more bemusement than irritation. My club sent a course update out at 18.34 today. Course open, all greens gur, no buggies.  At 18.34 it is pitch black ðŸ¤”. Should I go out and hit a few balls, take advantage before the rain comes overnight?

I have to guess it was supposed to be posted this morning and it is a tech issue. If not .......................


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 7, 2019)

Imurg said:



			As per my post yesterday about placement of temporary green holes 3 paces from the actual green, I have discovered the reason.
Some members complained that last year the temps were placed too far away from the normal greens making the course too short....
So the holes are now so close to the green that when everyone overshoots and walks on the green that is being protected, it will suffer.
I am at a loss.......

Click to expand...

Got to be honest pal and given all the hassle and negativity you seem to post on here about the place, isn't it time to look elsewhere?


----------



## Crow (Nov 7, 2019)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got to be honest pal and given all the hassle and negativity you seem to post on here about the place, isn't it time to look elsewhere?
		
Click to expand...

He's just a big moaner.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 7, 2019)

Crow said:



			He's just a big moaner. 

Click to expand...

Fully paid up Grumpy Old Man - that's me


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 7, 2019)

Snapping the shaft on my beloved 2 iron down the range and being unable to locate the head in the grass

200 quid Titeist 718 tmb

Was my favourite club in the bag.
Gutted.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 8, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Snapping the shaft on my beloved 2 iron down the range and being unable to locate the head in the grass

200 quid Titeist 718 tmb

Was my favourite club in the bag.
Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Ball pickers found it this morning 

Yee Haw!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2020)

Manufacturers always updating and revamping their golf balls. I tend to prefer spending no more than £20 on a box of balls. Titleist Velocity was a ball I really liked though so I pushed the boat out at £23. Now they've changed the design, god knows what difference it makes, but the upshot is it's now £25 a box. What really has changed? Pfft. Just feels like they're taking the mick.


----------



## GB72 (Feb 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Manufacturers always updating and revamping their golf balls. I tend to prefer spending no more than £20 on a box of balls. Titleist Velocity was a ball I really liked though so I pushed the boat out at £23. Now they've changed the design, god knows what difference it makes, but the upshot is it's now £25 a box. What really has changed? Pfft. Just feels like they're taking the mick.
		
Click to expand...

I like that they update their balls every year. Means I can pick up last year's model on the cheap which are, in reality, no different to the new ones.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 5, 2020)

GB72 said:



			I like that they update their balls every year. Means I can pick up last year's model on the cheap which are, in reality, no different to the new ones.
		
Click to expand...

You're not wrong, but then when they run out I need to find a different ball again. Think I'm just going to finish the Inesis ones I bought next anyway. I didn't really like them but everyone else says they're great so I must have been wrong.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 6, 2020)

i got one of Nairns Ex hire powercaddy's recently.... a real bargain i supect mine has not even been on the golf course.

Anyway its a GPS model and the Kings course isn't on the course list, so decided to download it last night....

followed the instructions and downloaded the Bluetooth App. it was then time to pair the device with the Trolly.... afte a hour of it not working the wife came though and asked me what i was doing, so explained she then went on her phone and looked up some trouble shooting idea's ..

then the problem was found... won't work with a Huawei phone.... why didn't PK just put that in the instructions for the app FFS


----------



## trevor (Feb 6, 2020)

Played yesterday, turned up in thermal top, jumper and body warmer then when the sun came out took the body warmer off and was still too hot but couldn’t take anything else off. What a problem to have the first week in February.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 6, 2020)

trevor said:



			Played yesterday, turned up in thermal top, jumper and body warmer then when the sun came out took the body warmer off and was still too hot but couldn’t take anything else off. What a problem to have the first week in February.
		
Click to expand...

You could have hid behind some trees to whip the thermal layer off quickly? Or nip into the clubhouse after 9?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Feb 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You could have hid behind some trees to whip the thermal layer off quickly? Or nip into the clubhouse after 9?
		
Click to expand...

Why not change in the car park?


----------



## 6535 (Feb 6, 2020)

On my own Waiting for the green (4 ball) to clear on a Par 5 for my 2nd shot 203yds. And 2 players behind decide to tee off and a ball lands 20yds short of me. Then on the last, again waiting for the 4 ball to finish off and I got 151, they tee’d off and a ball landed 15yds short of me!
What is it with players who do this? No need for it! Just ignorant arseholes.

Mind you, it fired me up, hit it within a foot of going in for eagle for the tap in bird and level par round.


----------



## SteveJay (Feb 6, 2020)

6535 said:



			On my own Waiting for the green (4 ball) to clear on a Par 5 for my 2nd shot 203yds. And 2 players behind decide to tee off and a ball lands 20yds short of me. Then on the last, again waiting for the 4 ball to finish off and I got 151, they tee’d off and a ball landed 15yds short of me!
What is it with players who do this? No need for it! Just ignorant arseholes.
		
Click to expand...

Could say they have their yardages nailed on and knew you were out of range


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2020)

6535 said:



			On my own Waiting for the green (4 ball) to clear on a Par 5 for my 2nd shot 203yds. And 2 players behind decide to tee off and a ball lands 20yds short of me. Then on the last, again waiting for the 4 ball to finish off and I got 151, they tee’d off and a ball landed 15yds short of me!
What is it with players who do this? No need for it! Just ignorant arseholes.

Mind you, it fired me up, hit it within a foot of going in for eagle for the tap in bird and level par round.
		
Click to expand...

And breathe. As someone who has been hit off the tee after just playing my second and not even putting my club into the bag I get the frustration


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 6, 2020)

Blooming freezing today, and my Zippo hand warmer ran out after 2.5 hours.
More fuel required next time......
😩


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 6, 2020)

Being asked to join a roll up tomorrow knowing they only play twelve holes  and on a swamp of a course (aren't they all at the mo) and having to use a mat off the fairway. LOL That won't happen once clear of the clubhouse !!! LOL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2020)

Looking forward to my golf at the weekend after a busy week in work only to see the changes of playing on Sunday have gone down the tube with the storm coming in. Even if its open (doubtful if it tips down overnight on Saturday) the rain is due to last all day and gale force winds so not an appetising prospect and can't see many of the roll up venturing out. Guess a lie in and pub lunch then


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 7, 2020)

Manufacturers who embroider numbers on hybrid head covers, rather than use number tags.  I recently bought a second hand Mizuno MX-700 hybrid for my spare carry half set.  It didn’t have a head cover ... no problem, I thought, I’ll just get one on eBay.  But no, turns out Mizuno always embroider numbers on and I can find every MX-700 number for sale except the very one I want.  Why not have one head cover with interchangeable tags?  OK, not life and death, but it nevertheless bugs me.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 7, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Blooming freezing today, and my Zippo hand warmer ran out after 2.5 hours.
More fuel required next time......
😩
		
Click to expand...

Or play quicker! Slow players like you are killing the game 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Manufacturers who embroider numbers on hybrid head covers, rather than use number tags.  I recently bought a second hand Mizuno MX-700 hybrid for my spare carry half set.  It didn’t have a head cover ... no problem, I thought, I’ll just get one on eBay.  But no, turns out Mizuno always embroider numbers on and I can find every MX-700 number for sale except the very one I want.  Why not have one head cover with interchangeable tags?  OK, not life and death, but it nevertheless bugs me.
		
Click to expand...

lol, don't talk to me about headcovers. In the most month I've had _both_ my putter headcovers fall off so I've had to purchase another one on Ebay. My two G25 hybrid headcovers sit at home as well - one of them used to fall off regularly, and the other one had the number missing so I could never remember which of the two hybrids that one was. They're old and second hand anyway so I decided sod the headcovers I'm better off without!


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 7, 2020)

It’s my own flipping fault ... it shouldn’t be a problem, but I’m anal about having the manufacturer’s original head cover.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			It’s my own flipping fault ... it shouldn’t be a problem, but I’m anal about having the manufacturer’s original head cover.
		
Click to expand...

I do slightly get it. When I had my old second hand G30 driver from an American Golf outlet which is now closed, they didn't have any G30 headcovers so they gave me a G one instead. That always annoyed me... the G30 covers were the nicely shaped ones and the G cover they gave me was the rubbish soft flimsy style. Make matters worse, my mate also had a G30 but with the correct cover on it making me jealous.


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I do slightly get it. When I had my old second hand G30 driver from an American Golf outlet which is now closed, they didn't have any G30 headcovers so they gave me a G one instead. That always annoyed me... the G30 covers were the nicely shaped ones and the G cover they gave me was the rubbish soft flimsy style. Make matters worse, my mate also had a G30 but with the correct cover on it making me jealous. 

Click to expand...

The design and quality of head covers certainly vary greatly.

The more I think about it, I’m OCD about a lot of things when it comes to golf.  If I concentrated less on them and more on my course management, I might stop my handicap going the wrong way! 😂😂😂


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Or play quicker! Slow players like you are killing the game 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I don't often get annoyed but you certainly got me going.
What made you presume that it was a slow round - or that I am a slow player ?
Neither are true.
I suggest you read your inane posts before you press "Post reply"


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			I don't often get annoyed but you certainly got me going.
What made you presume that it was a slow round - or that I am a slow player ?
Neither are true.
I suggest you read your inane posts before you press "Post reply"
		
Click to expand...

I think he was joking man...


----------



## drdel (Feb 7, 2020)

Ping hybrid head-covers where all the 'plastic' has crumbled and flaked off, yet the Driver cover of 4 years older is still fine !


----------



## Neilds (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I think he was joking man...
		
Click to expand...

Certainly was joking - thought the multiple smileys might have given the game away 🤪


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Certainly was joking - thought the multiple smileys might have given the game away 🤪
		
Click to expand...

There are no smileys on the posting.
If there were I would certainly have taken it differently.
I accept the sentiment of your reply, thank you.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 7, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			There are no smileys on the posting.
If there were I would certainly have taken it differently.
I accept the sentiment of your reply, thank you.
		
Click to expand...

He added five laughing emojis, they must have just not displayed on whatever device you're using.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He added five laughing emojis, they must have just not displayed on whatever device you're using.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely none on my iPad.
I do see emojis on postings, but not on this occasion.
Thanks for the update - much appreciated - lesson learnt. 😬😬


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 7, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Definitely none on my iPad.
I do see emojis on postings, but not on this occasion.
Thanks for the update - much appreciated - lesson learnt. 😬😬
		
Click to expand...

His laughter emojis were visible on my iPad.


----------



## Robin Hood (Feb 7, 2020)

This is how I saw it.
I do acknowledge my response as being unreasonable under the circumstances 😖


----------



## Neilds (Feb 7, 2020)

Nobody was hurt, let’s move on


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Being asked to join a roll up tomorrow knowing they only play twelve holes  and on a swamp of a course (aren't they all at the mo) and having to use a mat off the fairway. LOL That won't happen once clear of the clubhouse !!! LOL
		
Click to expand...

You'll probably be back on here in the spring/summer complaining about the state of your fairways


----------



## ScienceBoy (Feb 8, 2020)

Anyone else hoping to play golf tomorrow morning?


----------



## richart (Feb 8, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Anyone else hoping to play golf tomorrow morning?
	View attachment 29134

Click to expand...

I have knockout 4 ball match, and tomorrow is the last day we can play it. Talk of the course being closed, so might be saved.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2020)

Teeing mats that you can't actually get a bloody tee into. So your options are to hit your seven iron with the ball 2cms off the ground, or forego the tee altogether and tee it off the deck.


----------



## IainP (Feb 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Teeing mats that you can't actually get a bloody tee into. So your options are to hit your seven iron with the ball 2cms off the ground, or forego the tee altogether and tee it off the deck. 

Click to expand...

Inexpensive option- buy a packet of polos 🙂


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Inexpensive option- buy a packet of polos 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Haha, I did remember someone saying that - I didn't know there would be so many mats though and the didn't sell polos in the pro shop.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 8, 2020)

Why do you need to tee up a 7i on a mat? Just chuck it down and hit it?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 8, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Why do you need to tee up a 7i on a mat? Just chuck it down and hit it?
		
Click to expand...

Was just a random example. I did hit irons off the mat in the end but don't like hitting off mats, hence why I don't go to the driving range much. With hybrids I had to use the tee with it about a cm too high.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Teeing mats that you can't actually get a bloody tee into. So your options are to hit your seven iron with the ball 2cms off the ground, or forego the tee altogether and tee it off the deck. 

Click to expand...

Keep a couple of those green castle tees in your bag. Perfect height for a mat


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 9, 2020)

DaveR said:



			You'll probably be back on here in the spring/summer complaining about the state of your fairways 

Click to expand...

Nah....it's not not my course. 

Anyhoo.....ground frozen on the day, chickened out.


----------



## trevor (Feb 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Keep a couple of those green castle tees in your bag. Perfect height for a mat
		
Click to expand...

Some mats you can’t get any sort of tees in so I have my standby little rubber cones. Polo mints is a good idea as long as you don’t eat them all before the last tee mat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 9, 2020)

trevor said:



			Some mats you can’t get any sort of tees in so I have my standby little rubber cones. Polo mints is a good idea as long as you don’t eat them all before the last tee mat.
		
Click to expand...

I know what you mean about mats and not getting tees in. Always find that a huge irritation.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 9, 2020)

Watching the golf from Pebble. Nick Taylor, leader, has a Taylormade clunky putter. Big alignment aid. Lines his ball up, with an inked line pointing at the line of the putt. The line on his putter doesn't point in the same direction as the line on the ball. He then pulls the xxxx out of it anyway. Has done this all day. 
Pet hate. People who spend ages lining stuff up, badly.


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I know what you mean about mats and not getting tees in. Always find that a huge irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly Homer, surely some clever person could invent a  re-useable/adjustable tee of some kind, like a big embedded sponge thingy ,for mats  Edit like  florists use ??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 10, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Exactly Homer, surely some clever person could invent a  re-useable/adjustable tee of some kind, like a big embedded sponge thingy ,for mats  Edit like  florists use ??
		
Click to expand...

You mean floral oasis (my mum was and my wife is exceptionally good flower arrangers so I know what you meant). Very cheap https://www.amazon.co.uk/CRAFTY-CAP...ocphy=9046111&hvtargid=pla-421724939401&psc=1  but I wonder how resilient to be left out on a tee box. I wonder if there could be a way to get a small chunk in the pro shop and then break bits off as needed


----------



## trevor (Feb 10, 2020)

IainP said:



			Inexpensive option- buy a packet of polos 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Or Trebor mints, they have a concave surface, or Haribo snakes curled up, or red wine gums upside down, a packet of marsh mallows, or a voll o Von from your packed lunch, feed the birds on your way round. 🤩🤩🤩


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 13, 2020)

New GAPR meant to be arriving tomorrow, but golf is rained off this weekend due to the horrendous weather. Guess I'll be baptising it at TopGolf then...


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			New GAPR meant to be arriving tomorrow, but golf is rained off this weekend due to the horrendous weather. Guess I'll be baptising it at TopGolf then... 

Click to expand...

i would take it to AG in central London that was posted about yesterday.... you will be hiiting it 300 yards


----------



## Slab (Feb 14, 2020)

sometimes I'd just like to play in a 5-ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			sometimes I'd just like to play in a 5-ball
		
Click to expand...

We had some members that decided to do that in a friendly knock and got spotted and got warned about repeating it. Seems daft, especially if the course isn't overly busy with no-one behind rather than splitting a group of friends up because of the odd number


----------



## Jigger (Feb 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Exactly Homer, surely some clever person could invent a  re-useable/adjustable tee of some kind, like a big embedded sponge thingy ,for mats  Edit like  florists use ??
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the tee claw.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tee-Claw-T...ocphy=9046760&hvtargid=pla-667130502387&psc=1


----------



## Jigger (Feb 14, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Exactly Homer, surely some clever person could invent a  re-useable/adjustable tee of some kind, like a big embedded sponge thingy ,for mats  Edit like  florists use ??
		
Click to expand...

Also this is what I use these days. Tees will fly out so I’ve drilled some castle tees and treaded them on to a lace which is threaded into this device. no complaints. Mine is level with the mat which you need to check before you order.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/GOLF-DRI...=292675940633e269d4f0d0e54d7480b3aeb935d12798


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2020)

I lost four balls yesterday, two just plugged and were never seen again and two were last seen rolling into bunkers that were full of water!
I raked the water as best as I could but I couldn't stretch to the middle of the bloody things!


----------



## Jigger (Feb 14, 2020)

Slime said:



			I lost four balls yesterday, two just plugged and were never seen again and two were last seen rolling into bunkers that were full of water!
I raked the water as best as I could but I couldn't stretch to the middle of the bloody things!
		
Click to expand...

Gotta love winter golf here I the UK! Still though. at least you got out. I’d give away 4 balls up front to get a game tomorrow.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Slime said:



			I lost four balls yesterday, two just plugged and were never seen again and two were last seen rolling into bunkers that were full of water!
I raked the water as best as I could but I couldn't stretch to the middle of the bloody things!
		
Click to expand...

Grim. Where were you playing. Sounds like it shouldn't have been open.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Just spent two hours going through all the loose balls I've accumulated. I've managed to get rid of two large carrier bags of all sorts including some decent premium brands and others including AD333's and Callaway Supersofts. Plan to simply put a decent proportion of the good premium ones and better quality others in the junior box and leave the others for the members to help themselves.

Irritatingly though I still have a large bag of premium balls and two piece winter balls that haven't been hit so despite my efforts there are so many left. That doesn't count the 7-12 dozen balls all brand new in boxes. At least I can bring one for H4H (at least). How did I get so many and how come there are so many unhit ones?


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 14, 2020)

Cart bag manufacturers who insist on having umbrella holders on the wrong side of the bag, so that your brolly is trapped between bag and trolley. What’s that all about?


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Grim. Where were you playing. Sounds like it shouldn't have been open.
		
Click to expand...

Milford.
It was like playing on a sponge.
Spoke to the green keeper who did warn us and said the course will probably be closed for the weekend.
We were just about the only ones out there, but it was just about playable.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2020)

Slime said:



			Milford.
It was like playing on a sponge.
Spoke to the green keeper who did warn us and said the course will probably be closed for the weekend.
We were just about the only ones out there, but it was just about playable.
		
Click to expand...

I played there in a society the week after Christmas in an absolute pea souper where the only way to be safe was to shout back. It was also really wet so not a great combination. I think they wanted us out and playing at all costs rather than refunding


----------



## Slime (Feb 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I played there in a society the week after Christmas in an absolute pea souper where the only way to be safe was to shout back. It was also really wet so not a great combination.* I think they wanted us out and playing at all costs rather than refunding*

Click to expand...

It's a business.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 14, 2020)

Slime said:



			I lost four balls yesterday, two just plugged and were never seen again and two were last seen rolling into bunkers that were full of water!
I raked the water as best as I could but I couldn't stretch to the middle of the bloody things!
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Milford.
It was like playing on a sponge.
Spoke to the green keeper who did warn us and said the course will probably be closed for the weekend.
We were just about the only ones out there, but *it was just about playable.*

Click to expand...

Our opinions are as far apart on playable conditions as they are close on matters musical Slime.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2020)

Slime said:



			It's a business.
		
Click to expand...

I totally get that but sometimes a decision to offer a refund and another date is a far better and longer reaching decision. The society I played in have vowed never to set foot back there and I know a few of the guys are members of other societies as well and they passed the news on and they won't visit


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2020)

It's closed today!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			It's closed today!
		
Click to expand...

Not surprised as even Milford can only stay open if you don't need waders to go out and play. Nowhere around my neck of the woods were open and doubt many will be tomorrow


----------



## Slime (Feb 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not surprised as even Milford can only stay open if you don't need waders to go out and play. Nowhere around my neck of the woods were open and doubt many will be tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

I even had to close my garden today, it was under 6" for most of the day.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 16, 2020)

That I've got a golf course that's fully open and I've got work for the next 4 days!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2020)

The club website is updated daily as to the status of the  course, as many do.
We were closed Saturday, Sunday and Monday, 4 temps yesterday  but we had another dump of rain last night.
Wanted to go and play but dont want to risk the 25 minute drive to find it closed.
Update can be done anytime before 8 even though, today, the first tee time is 7.14....should be halfway up the 1st right now but I'm settling on a range session instead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'm settling on a range session instead.
		
Click to expand...

What have you done with the real Imurg. Range session????? Practice?????


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What have you done with the real Imurg. Range session????? Practice?????
		
Click to expand...

Trying to remember which end to hold....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Trying to remember which end to hold....
		
Click to expand...

What happened to class being permanent?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What happened to class being permanent?
		
Click to expand...

Ask so eone who was class to start with.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 19, 2020)

1-13 open - usual problem on 16 impacting 14 and 17 so no point in playing further than 13


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Feb 19, 2020)

Hindhead was closed on Sunday, front 9 was closed on Monday, and open with no restrictions again from Tuesday. Pretty amazing how the course is able to deal with all of the water.

They still managed to dig up our 8th green despite the weather


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2020)

1-14 and 18 open and players asked to preferably carry but the seniors seemingly have permission to use trolley's so expecting the majority of players today to be pushing and causing the inevitable damage to the wet course.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 19, 2020)

My old 3 wood still hasn't sold on Ebay at the third time of asking.  Shame I've already spent the money it was meant to fetch...


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			My old 3 wood still hasn't sold on Ebay at the third time of asking.  Shame I've already spent the money it was meant to fetch...
		
Click to expand...

Been noticing your handicap progress ... many congrats.  When you were a 24, I was a 20 ... now I’m a 24.6  We’ve been going in opposite directions!  😂😂


----------



## Dando (Feb 19, 2020)

Just put my last few scores into Golfshake and my handicap has dropped to 13!
I need to get that back up for the old
Farts and h4h meets


----------



## IainP (Feb 19, 2020)

Ha ha, I've just given myself one length irons!
Was putting some new grips on, 7 iron was first. Later on did the 6 iron and stood them next to each other and they are now the same length! I must not have pushed the 7 grip all the way, but I can't really feel a gap. Won't move now. Can't bring myself to chop it off tonight so probably go with it for a bit. Maybe just remember to grip down a smidge 😁😂


----------



## Crow (Feb 19, 2020)

IainP said:



			Ha ha, I've just given myself one length irons!
Was putting some new grips on, 7 iron was first. Later on did the 6 iron and stood them next to each other and they are now the same length! I must not have pushed the 7 grip all the way, but I can't really feel a gap. Won't move now. Can't bring myself to chop it off tonight so probably go with it for a bit. Maybe just remember to grip down a smidge 😁😂
		
Click to expand...

You can feed white spirits down the grip using a wire coat hanger (if you don't have a proper tool) and remove the grip without cutting it and then redo.


----------



## Neilds (Feb 20, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Been noticing your handicap progress ... many congrats.  When you were a 24, I was a 20 ... now I’m a 24.6  We’ve been going in opposite directions!  😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Buy his old 3 wood- might be the answer 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 20, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Buy his old 3 wood- might be the answer 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you that 3 wood was absolutely no help in getting my handicap down, or else it wouldn't be on ebay!

Wait, I mean... yeah.. great club. Buy it now before it's too late!


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 20, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Buy his old 3 wood- might be the answer 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

 You clearly haven’t seen me trying to hit a 3 wood! 😳


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 20, 2020)

Sold three clubs on the bay and got a massive total of £30! Still got one more that is refusing to attract any bids whatsoever.


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2020)

PGA Tour - it's February, I don't care about Fed Ex standings, or predictions, or how many points on offer 🤨


----------



## Jigger (Feb 22, 2020)

When you course has managed to open Wednesday to Friday and it chucks it down all night and closes for the weekend 🤯


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 22, 2020)

got to Nairn Dunbar this morning onlt to find slow on it, so we sat around for a hour watching it snow, rain, then bright sunshine.... repeat, so came home. might get a game tomorrow at Tain or Dornoch weather dependant


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2020)

Our Handicap Secretary bringing in his own process by asking all new members to put in three cards so that he can verify their handicap even if they have an active CDH number and it’s a competitive C status

Incompetent 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our Handicap Secretary bringing in his own process by asking all new members to put in three cards so that he can verify their handicap even if they have an active CDH number and it’s a competitive C status

Incompetent 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Can they compete before they've put their 3 cards in or they, in effect, starting again..?
I think I'd be mildly irritated  by that....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Can they compete before they've put their 3 cards in or they, in effect, starting again..?
I think I'd be mildly irritated  by that....
		
Click to expand...

I have no idea of his reasoning and have asked the question - it appears he believes that anytime you move club you should check that your handicap is correct for the new course - the guy really doesn’t know what he is doing


----------



## Imurg (Feb 22, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea of his reasoning and have asked the question - it appears he believes that anytime you move club you should check that your handicap is correct for the new course - the guy really doesn’t know what he is doing
		
Click to expand...

Sounds promising


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Sounds promising 

Click to expand...

A reason why I have gone back on committee to “help” him understand Intelligent Golf and CDH etc


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 22, 2020)

Playing like a spanner before driving to Wales on Monday for the Porthcawl open. Nothing like a morale booster. And it wasn't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 22, 2020)

Changing putters on a whim again and actually getting on with one. Conundrums


----------



## woofers (Feb 22, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Our Handicap Secretary bringing in his own process by asking all new members to put in three cards so that he can verify their handicap even if they have an active CDH number and it’s a competitive C status

Incompetent 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think he has any grounds under CONGU regulations to do that has he ?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 22, 2020)

Those stupid thoughts that pop in your head half way through a swing. Swear I'd be off 10 by now if my brain had an off switch.


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I have no idea of his reasoning and have asked the question - it appears he believes that anytime you move club you should check that your handicap is correct for the new course - the guy really doesn’t know what he is doing
		
Click to expand...

Annoying as it may seem, I think this is a great idea. What if he'd moved from a tough place to a doddle of a place? And it's a bit sad for you to say that he "doesn't know what he is doing". He's trying to protect the current members and integrity of his position. Top man I think. You should be grateful you have him at your place.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 23, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Annoying as it may seem, I think this is a great idea. What if he'd moved from a tough place to a doddle of a place?
		
Click to expand...

Is that not what the SSS & CSS is for?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 23, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Annoying as it may seem, I think this is a great idea. What if he'd moved from a tough place to a doddle of a place?
		
Click to expand...

That’s what course ratings are for and a handicap system that allows for the flexibility to move between clubs


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 23, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Is that not what the SSS & CSS is for?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, lets invent a whole new system.....


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Nah, lets invent a whole new system.....
		
Click to expand...

In theory only


----------



## williamalex1 (Feb 23, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Nah, lets invent a whole new system.....
		
Click to expand...

Clint Eastwood said in a  film , It's what we in the army " Call a Clusterfuck " [ actual definition ]


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 23, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Those stupid thoughts that pop in your head half way through a swing. Swear I'd be off 10 by now if my brain had an off switch. 

Click to expand...

Welcome to my world. Played ok yesterday and then had a couple of brain fart moments where I started thinking


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

When it's your first round with a new club, and the flight is great when you actually hit one properly, but you fat it the other 4 times. Can't _really_ blame the club for that..


----------



## carldudley (Feb 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			When it's your first round with a new club, and the flight is great when you actually hit one properly, but you fat it the other 4 times. Can't _really_ blame the club for that.. 

Click to expand...

Is this the new GAPR Hi by any chance? Only i am having the same issue, definitely the club  Mine appears to be very 'hooky' too.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

carldudley said:



			Is this the new GAPR Hi by any chance? Only i am having the same issue, definitely the club  Mine appears to be very 'hooky' too.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. I don't mind hooky as it should counteract the fade I normally hit, ha. The one I actually hit out the middle on Saturday was gorgeous, I don't know why I was fatting it the rest of the time. It can't be that much different to my hybrids which I hit fairly well off the tee. The face is bit of taller profile so I might try teeing it a fraction higher. One of the fats still rolled out to about 170 on the fairway so that was positive at least.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 24, 2020)

Finding out the Open at Porthcawl tomorrow is cancelled when you are halfway there 😡😡😡


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. I don't mind hooky as it should counteract the fade I normally hit, ha. The one I actually hit out the middle on Saturday was gorgeous, I don't know why I was fatting it the rest of the time. It can't be that much different to my hybrids which I hit fairly well off the tee. The face is bit of taller profile so I might try teeing it a fraction higher. One of the fats still rolled out to about 170 on the fairway so that was positive at least. 

Click to expand...

Stick with it and maybe hit a few at a range. I always find any new club takes a bit of getting use to


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Stick with it and maybe hit a few at a range. I always find any new club takes a bit of getting use to
		
Click to expand...

I hate the fat rubber range tees that always seem to be the wrong height, but I might do that just to get used to the weight/balance of it quicker.


----------



## carldudley (Feb 24, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. I don't mind hooky as it should counteract the fade I normally hit, ha. The one I actually hit out the middle on Saturday was gorgeous, I don't know why I was fatting it the rest of the time. It can't be that much different to my hybrids which I hit fairly well off the tee. The face is bit of taller profile so I might try teeing it a fraction higher. One of the fats still rolled out to about 170 on the fairway so that was positive at least. 

Click to expand...

This sounds very familiar, i stuck it 220yds (downwind) on Saturday from the fairway turf - shame the green was on 190yd. Then yesterday fatted it more than anything. my 5 hybrid was behaving itself and got me on a couple of GIR's. 

Not sure why I'm struggling with it either, quite a petite head compared to my other one. More time on the range needed.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2020)

carldudley said:



			This sounds very familiar, i stuck it 220yds (downwind) on Saturday from the fairway turf - shame the green was on 190yd. Then yesterday fatted it more than anything. my 5 hybrid was behaving itself and got me on a couple of GIR's.

Not sure why I'm struggling with it either, quite a petite head compared to my other one. More time on the range needed.
		
Click to expand...

Could just be a mental thing. Like maybe I'm overthinking it, in my head I'm going 'new club' and then hanging back on the swing instead of being committed. As you say it probably just takes another 40 or 50 blows with it before it starts working, ha.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2020)

I'd start hitting it off the mat and then go from there. As a cheap alternative, get some dirt cheap tiny tees and soe blu-tak and stick the tees into that on the mat to get the right height


----------



## Slab (Mar 21, 2020)

Bought some real comfy Under Armour spikeless golf shoes about a week ago, no idea when I'll get to play in them. its something to look forward to


----------



## DRW (May 14, 2020)

Going to have to goto to a pay/play course and pay green fees, as not allowed on the course I am a member of in the evenings currently.

Mildly irritated, as was hoping to tee off about 7ish tonight for a quick 9 holes.


----------



## carldudley (May 14, 2020)

DRW said:



			Going to have to goto to a pay/play course and pay green fees, as not allowed on the course I am a member of in the evenings currently.

Mildly irritated, as was hoping to tee off about 7ish tonight for a quick 9 holes.
		
Click to expand...

I've been waiting since lockdown for a nice twilight round....email comes, course open, latest tee time 1pm..... might do the same thing and take myself to Richmond Park Pay & Play, plus i can play full 18.


----------



## Slab (May 14, 2020)

Slab said:



			Bought some real comfy Under Armour spikeless golf shoes about a week ago, no idea when I'll get to play in them. its something to look forward to
		
Click to expand...

 Still not worn these shoes, 2 months old and counting.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 14, 2020)

snap!  Currently unable to go for a few holes of an evening after 7pm.  That will change - though I'm guessing that for some time I'll still have to book a tee time for 9 holes - when I will often just play our first four holes then wander in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 14, 2020)

carldudley said:



			I've been waiting since lockdown for a nice twilight round....email comes, course open, latest tee time 1pm..... might do the same thing and take myself to Richmond Park Pay & Play, plus i can play full 18.
		
Click to expand...

That seems early for the last time. We go up to 4.30 each day having started at 7.30 and two tee starts. We're not allowed out after 4.30 though


----------



## Imurg (May 14, 2020)

We're only on 9 holes a day but 2 tees - our last time is 7.40pm.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 15, 2020)

We've been back playing for three days and already the usual suspects at our club are moaning non-stop about the course. I seriously think they expected to come back to Augusta-like conditions because every greenkeeper has been working their fingers to the bone over the past eight weeks.   Actually there were two out of five working.


----------



## USER1999 (May 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Didn't know this thread existed!

Can I just come here every day and post an irritation that I can't play? 

Click to expand...

No. There are plenty playing who also can't play, and some so worried about not being able to play when they could be playing, they are down the golf range practicing playing badly, so that they are fully prepared to play badly for real when they front up and book a tee time.

You on the other hand, are perfectly able to play, once you are allowed to.

😃


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2020)

Our club's resident moaner was at it again this morning.  Still griping about not having white tees out (it is to speed up play as people swing for the first time in eight weeks).  So whilst marshalling, he paces out three yards from where the yellow tees were to the yellow disks and complains that we should have put the yellows back as far as we could.

He then duck hooked it about 100 yards into the rough.

I had to drive away, get out of sight and then nearly wet myself laughing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Our club's resident moaner was at it again this morning.  Still griping about not having white tees out (it is to speed up play as people swing for the first time in eight weeks).  So whilst marshalling, he paces out three yards from where the yellow tees were to the yellow disks and complains that we should have put the yellows back as far as we could.

He then duck hooked it about 100 yards into the rough.

I had to drive away, get out of sight and then nearly wet myself laughing.
		
Click to expand...

A question for you. With a bloke like that, I've seen your previous post about him, would it not be better to laugh there and then? Bring him down a peg or two?

You know his character better so maybe he would have wrapped his club around your neck but if not then it may be what is needed.


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A question for you. With a bloke like that, I've seen your previous post about him, would it not be better to laugh there and then? Bring him down a peg or two?

You know his character better so maybe he would have wrapped his club around your neck but if not then it may be what is needed.
		
Click to expand...

A quick intake of breath between your teeth ( Tradesman/Mechanic style) followed by a brief " Noone like to see that" usually works.....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A question for you. With a bloke like that, I've seen your previous post about him, would it not be better to laugh there and then? Bring him down a peg or two?

You know his character better so maybe he would have wrapped his club around your neck but if not then it may be what is needed.
		
Click to expand...


it was tempting but I was acting as a marshal today as well as the Captain so decided to bite my tongue on this occasion.   I also had to ignore an e-mail thread I was copied on when he started on another rant but the time is coming....

the decision to go with yellow tees was so sensible.  no-one had played for nearly two months, the rough has got quite lush and you want to get as many people round the course as possible, not for money reasons as they are all members, but simply because they want to play.  so you make the course a little easier to start with and let everyone enjoy themselves.  it is only a couple of people who had an issue with it but there are always one or two in every group.   just like a golf forum I guess


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 17, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			it was tempting but I was acting as a marshal today as well as the Captain so decided to bite my tongue on this occasion.   I also had to ignore an e-mail thread I was copied on when he started on another rant but the time is coming....

the decision to go with yellow tees was so sensible.  no-one had played for nearly two months, the rough has got quite lush and you want to get as many people round the course as possible, not for money reasons as they are all members, but simply because they want to play.  so you make the course a little easier to start with and let everyone enjoy themselves.  it is only a couple of people who had an issue with it but there are always one or two in every group.   just like a golf forum I guess   

Click to expand...

As it happens the whites have been taken off at our place as well. Saying that, on quite a few tees the yellows are back where the whites would be so I can't say it is a consistent strategy 🤔


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Well you're demonising one guy who voiced his opinion disagreeing with you, I'm pretty sure many more thought the same.
Not everyone will "enjoy themselves" if they're forced to play off the front tees when they see no reason for it. Look at their point of view, they've been unable to play for 2 months and when they come back they can't play the full course.
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought it quite normal to have yellow tees as tees of the day with the whites reserved for competitions.


----------



## SammmeBee (May 17, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I would have thought it quite normal to have yellow tees as tees of the day with the whites reserved for competitions.
		
Click to expand...

Or ask for permission like a naughty school kid!  Stick em all out and let people choose where they want to play from!


----------



## rosecott (May 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			No I wouldn't call that normal now, things have progressed thankfully.
		
Click to expand...

I am on your side in that respect, just saying it's a fairly normal situation.


----------



## USER1999 (May 17, 2020)

Our tees are all yellow, no whites. It's to maintain pace of play, get more people round, less lost balls, etc. Some are on the front of the back tees, some defo yellow.
It is what it is. No point complaining, it's golf  get on with it. Happy to be out, happy with whatever the committee and management have decided.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			If members normally play off whites I would agree with him 100%.
Sorry but I don't see any logic, it's just imposing shorter tees on people who want to play the whole course by those who don't.

Unsurprisingly for Crown, I couldn't find their golf course itself on the club website, however another site tells me the course is under 6300 so not short, but definitely not long enough to stop people playing the whole course.
		
Click to expand...

Found this card on here. It is a good test off the white and some interesting white tees that really bring the water into play. However off the yellows especially when it is dry and running I do find it a little short https://offcourse.co/courses/scorecard/pyrford-golf-club 

As it goes I know PS well and he'll have to have worked hard to simply not take the crap out of him there and then and does have a good line in put downs and this guy does seem to be a pain but perhaps he does also have a point. We're allowed to play off the whites at any time and our rough is also up if you miss the lush semi but I was around in an hour and a quarter on the longer and harder back nine and first game back yesterday an and just over an hour for the front nine today including looking for a lost ball and my partner hitting a few practice putts on several greens after three putting so it hasn't impacted pace of play. Perhaps a chance to give the members the choice?


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2020)

Definitely irritating to see all the moaning posts about times, tees, courses, etc coming thick and fast just days after some of us have been permitted to play golf

It comes across as very poor


----------



## Neilds (May 18, 2020)

Slab said:



			Definitely irritating to see all the moaning posts about times, tees, courses, etc coming thick and fast just days after some of us have been permitted to play golf

It comes across as very poor
		
Click to expand...

Definitely agree, a lot of people have lost lives, relatives, jobs, etc and people on here are moaning about a few lost yards or tee times!
Get a grip on reality, for God’s sake!


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2020)

Slab said:



			Definitely irritating to see all the moaning posts about times, tees, courses, etc coming thick and fast just days after some of us have been permitted to play golf

It comes across as very poor
		
Click to expand...

I agree. My course still hasn't opened yet. I'd happily play off the reds if that was allowed let alone yellows or whites, couldn't care less.


----------



## PaulS (May 18, 2020)

Slab said:



			Definitely irritating to see all the moaning posts about times, tees, courses, etc coming thick and fast just days after some of us have been permitted to play golf

It comes across as very poor
		
Click to expand...

It doesn’t seem to be that bad on here ? 

People will always have the odd moan and suggestions about possible alternatives

It’s just appears to be natural that human behaviour includes having a good old moan especially when people still feel restricted


----------



## Slab (May 18, 2020)

PaulS said:



			It doesn’t seem to be that bad on here ?

People will always have the odd moan and suggestions about possible alternatives

It’s just appears to be natural that human behaviour includes having a good old moan especially when people still feel restricted
		
Click to expand...

I get that. That's why its just a _random irritation_ for me (& others) who probably like me, can't get back out to play yet. I'd love the opportunity to get back out let alone moan that the tee's are a bit forward today or we could shave a minute off the spacing etc


Its a bit like @Lord Tyrion popping on to tell us he's munching into one of his packets of mince pies he's hoarded since Christmas and having a wee moan that the filling is a bit lite, when the rest of us are pieless 
(sorry LT best example I could think of )


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 18, 2020)

Slab said:



			I get that. That's why its just a _random irritation_ for me (& others) who probably like me, can't get back out to play yet. I'd love the opportunity to get back out let alone moan that the tee's are a bit forward today or we could shave a minute off the spacing etc


Its a bit like @Lord Tyrion popping on to tell us he's munching into one of his packets of mince pies he's hoarded since Christmas and having a wee moan that the filling is a bit lite, when the rest of us are pieless
(sorry LT best example I could think of )
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate, it is a fair point . If it makes you feel any better I am down to my last 2 . Very soon, I will also be pieless and we will all be in it together


----------



## Orikoru (May 18, 2020)

Itching to buy a new club when I barely even got to use the last one I bought. I got the GAPR Hi like a month before lockdown, so I only got to use it a few times, but I really want to get a Cobra F8 five wood to compare it to as I've heard great things... What is it about lockdown boredom and frivolous purchases?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 18, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Having to drop out of perfect lies in bunkers into deep, thick rough.
Very, very light hearted golf irritation before anyone jumps on it 😉
		
Click to expand...

Is that a local rule that bunkers are out of play during this. We've decided as a club that if both players think its a in an unraked footprint it can be moved out.


----------



## yandabrown (May 19, 2020)

Stuplidly tryng out new shoes without having worn them in walking round the garden, played 3 holes and had to hobble in  Ecco shoes at that, seemed really comfortable at first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Stuplidly tryng out new shoes without having worn them in walking round the garden, played 3 holes and had to hobble in  Ecco shoes at that, seemed really comfortable at first.
		
Click to expand...

Not good. I thought Ecco were like FJ and good from the box. All of my FJ's and there have been a few have worked well from first round. Have you tried putting some shoe horns in just to give them a little stretch?


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Stuplidly tryng out new shoes without having worn them in walking round the garden, played 3 holes and had to hobble in  Ecco shoes at that, seemed really comfortable at first.
		
Click to expand...

Try a pair of Adidas with Boost technology, they're awesome.


----------



## yandabrown (May 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not good. I thought Ecco were like FJ and good from the box. All of my FJ's and there have been a few have worked well from first round. Have you tried putting some shoe horns in just to give them a little stretch?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Homer, I might try that, also a thicker pair of socks, I had the thinnest of summer pairs on today.


----------



## yandabrown (May 19, 2020)

Slime said:



			Try a pair of Adidas with Boost technology, they're awesome.
		
Click to expand...

I had some Adidas once but found that they were a tiny little bit on the small side and the next size up were too big. Maybe I just have odd sized feet, the outgoing pair are sketchers which are OK now but took a little time to bed in too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2020)

Having to leave temptingly shiny golf balls in the rough today as it is not the right thing at the moment to pick them up. So painful 😥


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having to leave temptingly shiny golf balls in the rough today as it is not the right thing at the moment to pick them up. So painful 😥
		
Click to expand...

What's the risk picking them up with a gloved hand, putting it in a spare pocket in the bag and if it's that big a problem wash it and your hands after. A decent ball is a decent ball and personally I see the risk as minimal but I accept that's just my take


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What's the risk picking them up with a gloved hand, putting it in a spare pocket in the bag and if it's that big a problem wash it and your hands after. A decent ball is a decent ball and personally I see the risk as minimal but I accept that's just my take
		
Click to expand...

If virus is on the ball then it will last on my glove, same as my bare hand. Potentially the same risk as touching a flag etc.

Nowhere to wash hands out on the course. 

I believe leaving found balls is recommended at the moment, isn't it?


----------



## Orikoru (May 19, 2020)

Homer the NHS worker, perfectly happy to risk disease and potential death for one free golf ball.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2020)

Sods law says it'll be a top flite or Pinnacle anyway and so definitely left where it is


----------



## Neilds (May 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			They are infected anyway.

The 2 ProV1s I found yesterday aren't.

I hope.
		
Click to expand...

But the pro v’s must be infected- why else would they be self isolating in the rough 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Stuplidly tryng out new shoes without having worn them in walking round the garden, played 3 holes and had to hobble in  Ecco shoes at that, seemed really comfortable at first.
		
Click to expand...

were they Gortex?

i say that as i've found the none Gortx i can wear straight from the box, where as the Gortex seem to come up an little tighter and have to wear in a bit first


----------



## yandabrown (May 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			were they Gortex?

i say that as i've found the none Gortx i can wear straight from the box, where as the Gortex seem to come up an little tighter and have to wear in a bit first
		
Click to expand...

They are, yes. When the blister heals I walk round the garden them before trying again on the course. Something to be aware of for next time, thanks.


----------



## North Mimms (May 20, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Stuplidly tryng out new shoes without having worn them in walking round the garden, played 3 holes and had to hobble in  Ecco shoes at that, seemed really comfortable at first.
		
Click to expand...

I find if I take an old pair with me in my bag, the new ones fit perfectly.
If I forget to bring a spare old pair, the new ones will start to rub at the most distant part of the course. 
Tis the Law!


----------



## sunshine (May 20, 2020)

rosecott said:



			I would have thought it quite normal to have yellow tees as tees of the day with the whites reserved for competitions.
		
Click to expand...

I've heard of this but never seen it. Sounds very archaic


----------



## sunshine (May 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			If virus is on the ball then it will last on my glove, same as my bare hand. Potentially the same risk as touching a flag etc.

Nowhere to wash hands out on the course.

I believe leaving found balls is recommended at the moment, isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Use your ball retriever?


----------



## sunshine (May 20, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I agree. My course still hasn't opened yet. I'd happily play off the reds if that was allowed let alone yellows or whites, couldn't care less.
		
Click to expand...

Although based on a post from traminator the other day, there's plenty of people playing Haste Hill at the moment.


----------



## sunshine (May 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Having to leave temptingly shiny golf balls in the rough today as it is not the right thing at the moment to pick them up. So painful 😥
		
Click to expand...

Spotted a shiny new tp5x when I played on Sunday, was out in the open, too much temptation. Used it a few holes later and made birdie. Worth dying for.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Although based on a post from traminator the other day, there's plenty of people playing Haste Hill at the moment.

Click to expand...

Officially only open tomorrow. There were people playing there but not golf, some blokes were pictured playing bowls on the practise green.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Use your ball retriever?
		
Click to expand...

I've not yet reached the heady heights of owning one of those 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 22, 2020)

Made sure I had the first 18 hole time available for today when booking on Wednesday which was 11.00. Caught a 2 ball up on 6th (and they had already let two women through). They were painfully slow and marshals had given them the hurry up as they exited 6th. We got to the 10th expecting an empty course and they were going on. Mentioned it to the assistant. Apparently they say they had entered on the app for 18 but it hadn't taken the booking correctly. That'll be because on HDID and our club website booking system it had my name. Assistant couldn't be bothered and said it'll be our word against theirs. Yes but you and the office are running the club so you can decide who plays!

Painful back nine and three hours twenty which is totally unacceptable. Everyone time they saw us catching up they'd foresake a tee shot and drop ont he fairway. One in particular looked like a beginner but if they must be members as we aren't letting visitors on. Had a call from the GM and apparently they had "asked" to play on, been told no by the marshal and then given the pro this cock and bull. She wasn't happy and apologised and I said it wasn't her fault (my gripe would be with the assistant) and apparently there was a welcoming committee in the car park and they were given a 2 week booking ban. 

Had they not held us up, and there was a gap behind they could have filtered into but it was stacking up and the group behind were catching us. It was clear what they were doing regarding dropping and clearly had simply ignored instructions. It does beg the question though how many others are doing it, especially if the course is flowing and they get to the 10th and it is free. The annoying thing is the pro shop, manning the 10th and the marshal in the buggy have the tee times so know who is due through and it would be easy to stop if it was causing issues


----------



## CallawayKid (May 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've not yet reached the heady heights of owning one of those 😁
		
Click to expand...

I've had mine re-gripped during lock down...

CK


----------



## IainP (May 25, 2020)

Wasn't sure in which thread to post this.

Popped up to a course that has a range attached with a sensible set up. As I approached the car park, there were 4 guys sitting in deck chairs having a drink & a chat! Going by they bags/trolleys it looked like "19th hole" alternative. Assume the chairs came out the boot. Resourceful.

They did look quite close to each other.
Oh go on then, I wasn't going to say but you've pulled it out of me, they looked like experienced seniors.


----------



## patricks148 (May 27, 2020)

just read something on FB, which just highlight how sad golf and golfers are.

Paige Spriranc quoted saying Golfers only date her for golf lessons and free balls.... FFS


----------



## sunshine (May 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just read something on FB, which just highlight how sad golf and golfers are.

Paige Spriranc quoted saying Golfers only date her for golf lessons and free balls.... FFS

Click to expand...

Maybe people find it easier to say that to her when they don't want to see her any more, rather than tell her she's a shallow narcissistic bimbo?


----------



## Orikoru (May 28, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			just read something on FB, which just highlight how sad golf and golfers are.

Paige Spriranc quoted saying Golfers only date her for golf lessons and free balls.... FFS

Click to expand...

I know plenty of blokes who would date her and try and give _her_ a lesson.


----------



## USER1999 (May 28, 2020)

People who play with golf balls they cannot afford to lose. Often ProV but sometimes others. You get 3 minutes, that is it. Looking for your treasured family heirloom top flite XL200 is wearing. Give it up. It's not made of gold.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 28, 2020)

Played Monday, got stuck behind a 3 ball who had joined up away from the clubhouse. Unluckily for them, the greenkeeper was on the ball and split them up. 

There's always some who think the rules don't apply.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 28, 2020)

Bazzatron said:



			Played Monday, got stuck behind a 3 ball who had joined up away from the clubhouse. Unluckily for them, the greenkeeper was on the ball and split them up.

There's always some who think the rules don't apply.
		
Click to expand...

We have had an email from our club warning that anyone seen doing this will have their membership immediately cancelled. They gave a warning email the week before and presumably some idiots thought they could get away with it. Throwing away your membership fees, being thrown out of a club, should be a pretty decent deterrent.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2020)

spending 2 months hitting in a net.... fooling me into thinking i was hitting it well and might have gained some distance, when in fact i've lost 20 yards and my swing is now all over the place ... with way to much spin and the clubface open at impact


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I quickly realised that with no feedback from hitting into the net I'd risk doing more harm than good so only used it a couple of times. Had a lesson with my coach this week and he reckoned I'd done the right thing.

Frustrating, but you'll quickly sort it now we're back on the course!
		
Click to expand...

Too true, easy to groove faults without seeing ball flight.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I quickly realised that with no feedback from hitting into the net I'd risk doing more harm than good so only used it a couple of times. Had a lesson with my coach this week and he reckoned I'd done the right thing.

Frustrating, but you'll quickly sort it now we're back on the course!
		
Click to expand...

£400 on the net... what a waste of money, i'd have been better just chipping in the garden TBH. felt like i was striking it ok, had tape on the face,

played with my mate today who i hit the ball the same distance as pretty much, he was hitting 3 wood 20 to 50 yards past my driver and the 3 wood which was my most consistant club 200/210  carry going 170 at most... hight with a ton of spin on it and zero roll.

my pro isn't able to do lessons for a couple of weeks, so will have to lump it for the time being... just as well theres no comps


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 6, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I've heard of this but never seen it. Sounds very archaic
		
Click to expand...

The norm at most courses I've played in last 35 years - yellows for general play - whites for comps


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			£400 on the net... what a waste of money, i'd have been better just chipping in the garden TBH. felt like i was striking it ok, had tape on the face,

played with my mate today who i hit the ball the same distance as pretty much, he was hitting 3 wood 20 to 50 yards past my driver and the 3 wood which was my most consistant club 200/210  carry going 170 at most... hight with a ton of spin on it and zero roll.

my pro isn't able to do lessons for a couple of weeks, so will have to lump it for the time being... just as well theres no comps

Click to expand...

Stop hanging back on your right side. Doing the same thing myself last week, it either went sky high or I topped it


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Stop hanging back on your right side. Doing the same thing myself last week, it either went sky high or I topped it 

Click to expand...

 

scored OK, leve par going out, but the lack of any omphff on any shot really got to me  and just messed about on the back 9, trying to hit 3 wood off the tee... and there were tops, thats for sure. depressing 

but highlight was watching Sandy scott with is wee Brother who were behind us, no wind as such today and Sandy just showed that elite ams will just tear  the course apart .... esp the new bunkers in the middle of the fairway, he just flew them and he isnt the longest.... 18th for instance, 470 par 4, he drove over them and had 8 iron for his 2nd   fyi i had the same for my 3rd


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 6, 2020)

Kaz said:



			People who tee off behind before I've had a chance to hit my second shot....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, never caught one that well before 

It's not that hard to hang on a minute.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:





scored OK, leve par going out, but the lack of any omphff on any shot really got to me  and just messed about on the back 9, trying to hit 3 wood off the tee... and there were tops, thats for sure. depressing 

but highlight was watching Sandy scott with is wee Brother who were behind us, no wind as such today and Sandy just showed that elite ams will just tear  the course apart .... esp the new bunkers in the middle of the fairway, he just flew them and he isnt the longest.... 18th for instance, 470 par 4, he drove over them and had 8 iron for his 2nd   fyi i had the same for my 3rd

Click to expand...

Short and straight is better than short and sideways 

Elite level is a totally different game to what we are playing and we don't have youth on our side.....

I got hold of one last week and with the fairways running fast I thought I would measure it. Quite chuffed with 312 yards until I realised Rory's ball would be landing at the same spot


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Short and straight is better than short and sideways 

Elite level is a totally different game to what we are playing and we don't have youth on our side.....

I got hold of one last week and with the fairways running fast I thought I would measure it. Quite chuffed with 312 yards until I realised Rory's ball would be landing at the same spot 

Click to expand...

i wouldn't usually comp my game with Sandy, after all he is 10 shots lower mind you we both had a 4 on the last


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i wouldn't usually comp my game with Sandy, after all he is 10 shots lower mind you we both had a 4 on the last

Click to expand...

Both 5 shots off scratch....

Quality par that


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 6, 2020)

Not overly convinced my net has helped. Definitely helped for hitting pitches but struggled with the longer shots. Knew the strike was off but clear indication of flight/direction


----------



## BrianM (Jun 6, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			spending 2 months hitting in a net.... fooling me into thinking i was hitting it well and might have gained some distance, when in fact i've lost 20 yards and my swing is now all over the place ... with way to much spin and the clubface open at impact

Click to expand...

I’m the same Patrick, actually striking the ball well but no distance, phoned Martin as I’ve 4 lessons left but still a no go at the moment ☹️


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2020)

Went to put my light waterproof on before leaving for golf earlier and the zip was broke so I couldn't do it up. Had to wear a not-waterproof-at-all-really jacket instead, which offered little to no protection from the thunderstorm. Oh well, guess I have an excuse to buy a nice new one now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 7, 2020)

Still finding ways to throw bad holes into an otherwise really competent round (for me). Annoying when you get into really good positions score wise and then a lack of concentration/consistency/focus creeps in. Really admire those that play so-so and manage to carve a score out over 18 holes.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2020)

I've got a couple of clubs up on Ebay at the moment, and people keep sending me offers instead of just bidding the normal way. I don't like having to make a decision I'd rather just let the thing run it's course!


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 8, 2020)

IainP said:



			Wasn't sure in which thread to post this.

Popped up to a course that has a range attached with a sensible set up. As I approached the car park, there were 4 guys sitting in deck chairs having a drink & a chat! Going by they bags/trolleys it looked like "19th hole" alternative. Assume the chairs came out the boot. Resourceful.

They did look quite close to each other.
Oh go on then, I wasn't going to say but you've pulled it out of me, they looked like experienced seniors.
		
Click to expand...

We've had an email from the Captain stopping people from doing this.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I've got a couple of clubs up on Ebay at the moment, and people keep sending me offers instead of just bidding the normal way. I don't like having to make a decision I'd rather just let the thing run it's course!
		
Click to expand...

Further to this - someone made an offer of £70. I decline with the comment "Someone else has offered 90 already." He makes a new offer - £80.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 8, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Guys behind did it three times today. Not sure what their problem was - they must have been able to see we were getting held up the whole way round.
		
Click to expand...

Some people don't see it though. All they see is you in front of them slowing them down. I remember a few months ago a group caught up with us as we were leaving the tee, said they noticed we were taking lots of practise swings, and asked if they could play through. Completely oblivious to the fact the course was stacked with 4 balls in front of us


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 12, 2020)

Getting a blob on one of the seven holes where I get two shots ... cardinal sin!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 12, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			Getting a blob on one of the seven holes where I get two shots ... cardinal sin!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. But it happens so don't worry about it. What was the problem - tee shot?


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 12, 2020)

It varies ... today it was a wayward drive leading to three off the tee and missing scoring by one stroke.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2020)

the funny little contraptions the club has installed at the bottom each flag... my ball kept bouncing off the plastic sleeve and not going in... meaning slow Dave won again


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the funny little contraptions the club has installed at the bottom each flag... my ball kept bouncing off the plastic sleeve and not going in... meaning slow Dave won again

Click to expand...

Absolutely pointless things these!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It’s the weekend!! Yay!!! 

Course closed. 

Click to expand...

Rain?
We're  crying out for it down here.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Fog. Although we got plenty of rain last night too.
		
Click to expand...

you can have my time at Nairn, played everyday and feel golfed out.. 2.30 plenty of time for you, good luck beating slow Dave, he's in form another sub par round yesterday... the bugger


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			And just got a reminder from my phone. Back in the normal pandemic free world I am supposed to be playing Carnoustie today 😢
		
Click to expand...

You'd have been fine up here Kaz - no fog on the Tayside Riviera


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Happy for you David 😂
		
Click to expand...

Sadly I'm not playing today


----------



## BrianM (Jun 13, 2020)

My driving of a golf ball, used to be my strongest part of my game now my worst 🤬🤬


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

BrianM said:



			My driving of a golf ball, used to be my strongest part of my game now my worst 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

It has never been my best facet but it has also sunk to very close to the bottom of the barrel. Weak cuts and seemingly no power even on the ones that do seem well hit and so even then I'm 10-20 yards behind my PP's


----------



## SammmeBee (Jun 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Having missed out on one of my permitted bookings today due to the weather I've just been on the booking site to get a time for two Saturdays from now. Managed to get one, fortunately, but all times are still getting snapped up as soon as the booking opens.

Looking at midweek times, I used to be able to wander up after work and get straight on the course but it's booked solid for a fortnight. I can admit to getting a bit fed up with having to plan all my golf two weeks ahead and not having a chance of playing otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Where is this out of interest - most courses seem to have come round to some normality with bookings now......

We can book pretty much when we like now....


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 13, 2020)

Can I have a golf random pleasure please?

It does relate back to our serial complainer and moaner.  He walked off the course after nine holes yesterday chuntering and protesting about the state of the bunkers (we have pick and place), non-members holding him up (there weren't any) and the speed of the greens (no-one else had a problem).  His three playing partners just carried on without him, he went back to the clubhouse where the shop staff ignored him and then he came out looking for me as Captain to back him up.   I told him if he didn't like it, he should leave.   And we would have a special competition to celebrate him going which cracked my playing partners up.

I felt SO happy afterwards and it was the talk of the club today what had happened all round.  So coming to a club near Pyrford soon ...….


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 13, 2020)

being rubbish


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Can I have a golf random pleasure please?

It does relate back to our serial complainer and moaner.  He walked off the course after nine holes yesterday chuntering and protesting about the state of the bunkers (we have pick and place), non-members holding him up (there weren't any) and the speed of the greens (no-one else had a problem).  His three playing partners just carried on without him, he went back to the clubhouse where the shop staff ignored him and then he came out looking for me as Captain to back him up.   I told him if he didn't like it, he should leave.   And we would have a special competition to celebrate him going which cracked my playing partners up.

I felt SO happy afterwards and it was the talk of the club today what had happened all round.  So coming to a club near Pyrford soon ...….
		
Click to expand...

Not sure he'll get the message until you march him out the gates. Love the fact his PP's simply left him and got on with it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 14, 2020)

Dodgy with the driver yesterday and part way around I realised I was swaying. Remembering a past tip during a lesson I imagined holding a beach ball between my thighs, it keeps your bottom half more stable. It worked but, as is the way, I over did it and I have woken this morning with those particular muscles feeling very stiff and sore 😳. I'm too embarrassed to mention to my wife why I'm struggling this morning.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 14, 2020)

SammmeBee said:



			Where is this out of interest - most courses seem to have come round to some normality with bookings now......

We can book pretty much when we like now....
		
Click to expand...


Ours is still hectic. We can book 7 days ahead, tee times go live at 17.30. It's mayhem every night, and just about every slot is gone by 17.40.

Sooner those furloughed get back to work, the better


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 14, 2020)

I've played three times since christmas, at this time of year I am usually getting three rounds a week plus hitting balls on the practice ground. 

Not really interested until proper competition golf returns.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 14, 2020)

Commentators with no idea what 360 degrees is. 

There are not more than 360 degrees in a horseshoe.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Commentators with no idea what 360 degrees is. 

There are not more than 360 degrees in a horseshoe.
		
Click to expand...

....and my irritation is that I backed him to win 🙁


----------



## davemc1 (Jun 14, 2020)

Being crap, and having a crappier temperament. I’ve either gotta get better or learn not to give a toss. 

Not sure which is easier?


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 14, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Being crap, and having a crappier temperament. I’ve either gotta get better or learn not to give a toss. 

Not sure which is easier?
		
Click to expand...

Let me know when you find out. I have been trying the don't give a... a go, but I am not sure it's working.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 14, 2020)

Blowing up on the back 9.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 15, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			Being crap, and having a crappier temperament. I’ve either gotta get better or learn not to give a toss.

Not sure which is easier?
		
Click to expand...

Think you're being a tad hard on yourself regarding ability but a crap temperament will always drag skill down so I know what I'd fix. As a former club chucker (and serial reshafter) it is a hard cycle to break


----------



## ADB (Jun 16, 2020)

Hitting good irons, wedges and putting really nicely but losing 4 balls off the tee with driver/3 wood (9 holes!) - just have a real mental block when the ball is teed up, could go big left or big right, just so demoralising.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Let me know when you find out. I have been trying the don't give a... a go, but I am not sure it's working.
		
Click to expand...

Think it was Tiger who gave himself 5 or 10 steps after a bad shot then he got himself back in the zone- probably easier to say than do!😀


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jun 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think you're being a tad hard on yourself regarding ability but a crap temperament will always drag skill down so I know what I'd fix. As a former club chucker (and serial reshafter) it is a hard cycle to break
		
Click to expand...

The best thing i have done to improve my game is stop caring, its a hobby, if you duff the odd shot it doesnt matter. As a side effect of this i have pretty much stopped duffing it.


----------



## NearHull (Jun 16, 2020)

Neilds said:



			Think it was Tiger who gave himself 5 or 10 steps after a bad shot then he got himself back in the zone- probably easier to say than do!😀
		
Click to expand...

I try to stick to this rule.  It allows me to beat myself up for a silly mistake For ten seconds or so but then I can get back to even keel before the next shot. I really do find it helps to have that release otherwise it simmers for far too long.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 16, 2020)

Cycled past a golf course on Saturday afternoon. The clubhouse bar looked closed but there was a big marquee erected next to it, with tables and chairs inside. Must have been over 30 people packed under the canopy, enjoying a weekend beer, no social distancing at all. I think I'm ready to get back to normal, but I was absolutely stunned that the club would facilitate such a blatant breach.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 16, 2020)

The back 9 random irritation being on the verge of a full on hate fest.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			14 way dividers.

Why oh why? 🤷‍♂️🤪
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't buy a bag without them. No crossing of clubs, so easy to pull out a club. Go on, embrace it 😃


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)

Swinging it as badly as I can recall. Weak fades/slices and drivers only going about 150 yards. No turn and no timing. Hit it 7/10 warming up but swing and game felt totally lost on the course. Thank god for a short game that's working and managed 34 point playing crap. Hated it but have to be happy with the outcome


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wouldn't buy a bag without them. No crossing of clubs, so easy to pull out a club. Go on, embrace it 😃
		
Click to expand...

Have to be honest I was anti these as well for so many years but when I wanted a new cart bag, the vast majority came with that design so I locked my OCD into a dark recess at the back of my mind and lost the key. I can't say I love them from an aesthetic point of view but have to agree for functionality they are perfectly fine


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 16, 2020)

went to the range today which is on some of the holes on the old torvean, hitting balls from 120 yards onto one of the old greens, two teenagers decide to go and sit in the middle of said green, went up to them ans asked why, told " we can sit where we like"  no point in arguing with them TBH. as i was leaving another guys turned up told him what they had done,... i'll get them to move he says and hit onto the green from the same place i was, a couple of close calls they soon moved


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 16, 2020)

Finally hitting some form and no qualifying comps on the horizon.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jun 16, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			went to the range today which is on some of the holes on the old torvean, hitting balls from 120 yards onto one of the old greens, two teenagers decide to go and sit in the middle of said green, went up to them ans asked why, told " we can sit where we like"  no point in arguing with them TBH. as i was leaving another guys turned up told him what they had done,... i'll get them to move he says and hit onto the green from the same place i was, a couple of close calls they soon moved
		
Click to expand...


One for the Darwin Awards 👍


----------



## Slime (Jun 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Swinging it as badly as I can recall. Weak fades/slices and drivers only going about 150 yards. No turn and no timing. Hit it 7/10 warming up but swing and game felt totally lost on the course.* Thank god for a short game that's working and managed 34 point playing crap. Hated it but have to be happy with the outcome
		
Click to expand...

Did you keep the receipts for all your lessons?


----------



## cliveb (Jun 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Wouldn't buy a bag without them. No crossing of clubs, so easy to pull out a club. Go on, embrace it 😃
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I've had two bags with 14 way dividers (Adams, then Motocaddy) and the clubs still tangled in both of them. 
Come to think of it, pulling clubs out is easy, but getting them back in is the issue.
What bag do you have that doesn't have this problem?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 17, 2020)

not played since Sat as i was golfed out a bit, due a game at lunchtime its chucking it down, was nice on Sun, Mon, Tues that will teach me


----------



## sunshine (Jun 17, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Interesting. I've had two bags with 14 way dividers (Adams, then Motocaddy) and the clubs still tangled in both of them.
Come to think of it, pulling clubs out is easy, but getting them back in is the issue.
What bag do you have that doesn't have this problem?
		
Click to expand...

I have 14 way dividers and find the clubs still get tangled. Don't see any advantage over my previous bag which had 6 dividers. On the other hand, I wouldn't want a bag with fewer than 5 dividers.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2020)

cliveb said:



			Interesting. I've had two bags with 14 way dividers (Adams, then Motocaddy) and the clubs still tangled in both of them.
Come to think of it, pulling clubs out is easy, but getting them back in is the issue.
What bag do you have that doesn't have this problem?
		
Click to expand...

I have a Motocaddy cart bag, bought 2-3 years ago. It's a black and white one, fairly standard. Genuinely never had an issue getting clubs out or putting them back in. Cracking bag, I won't be replacing it until it falls apart.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I have a Motocaddy cart bag, bought 2-3 years ago. It's a black and white one, fairly standard. Genuinely never had an issue getting clubs out or putting them back in. Cracking bag, I won't be replacing it until it falls apart.
		
Click to expand...

If the zips haven't failed after 2 years then I'm guessing it's not one of their waterproof bags.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 17, 2020)

cliveb said:



			If the zips haven't failed after 2 years then I'm guessing it's not one of their waterproof bags.
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha, no it isn't. All the zips are fully functioning.

Maybe I've been lucky but I'm really happy with it.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 17, 2020)

Deciding not to enter the midweek medal then shooting 73 🤦‍♂️


----------



## IainP (Jun 17, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Deciding not to enter the midweek medal then shooting 73 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Great scoring 👍
If you had entered someone would have probably coughed on your backswing and you'd have shonk one OB - maybe...


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 17, 2020)

Bogey. Saturdays comp is bogey. The most rubbish format in golf. Except foursomes bogey. Foursomes 5 club bogey. Maybe mixed 5 club foursomes bogey.
Anyway, any format where you could potentially shoot 9 under your handicap and buffer is a poor format. ( 9 h/cap, birdie the shot holes, bogey the others, = level par, 9 under h/cap, = 0 = buffer).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Bogey. Saturdays comp is bogey. The most rubbish format in golf. Except foursomes bogey. Foursomes 5 club bogey. Maybe mixed 5 club foursomes bogey.
Anyway, any format where you could potentially shoot 9 under your handicap and buffer is a poor format. ( 9 h/cap, birdie the shot holes, bogey the others, = level par, 9 under h/cap, = 0 = buffer).
		
Click to expand...

We have one bogey event a year which happens to be an honours board event and played over tow rounds so double the purgatory. I managed to shoot -1 and -6 one year to lose to a guy that shot level and -8. Fair play to the guy and can do nothing about what anyone else scores but the annoying thing was in 6 out of the previous 7 years (and most since) it would have been enough to win comfortably. Fortunately Corona put paid to it this year and looking very unlikely to get played in the remainder of the season


----------



## BrianM (Jun 20, 2020)

Went to the range and could hardly hit a ball, then last 8 balls just said to trust myself with the driver and finish with a pose...
Was hitting a slight left to right but 220 yards With range balls, so hope there.
Wish I could just relax more 😡😡


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Went to the range and could hardly hit a ball, then last 8 balls just said to trust myself with the driver and finish with a pose...
Was hitting a slight left to right but 220 yards With range balls, so hope there.
Wish I could just relax more 😡😡
		
Click to expand...

i think you are overthinking it Brian... relax and get out and play.... oh and don't forget to give it some wellie


----------



## BrianM (Jun 20, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i think you are overthinking it Brian... relax and get out and play.... oh and don't forget to give it some wellie

Click to expand...

Castle Stuart tomorrow so here’s hoping 🤣🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Castle Stuart tomorrow so here’s hoping 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

i think we are going next week


----------



## Italian outcast (Jun 20, 2020)

Garmin plastic straps - one side bust - makes the whole device unusable as a watch


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Went to the range and could hardly hit a ball, then last 8 balls just said to trust myself with the driver and finish with a pose...
Was hitting a slight left to right but 220 yards With range balls, so hope there.
Wish I could just relax more 😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Daft isn't it. We know we can do it but there are days when the brain and body simply refuse to talk to each other. Put it down to one of those sort of days and go out on the course positive and knowing you are a competent player and let it flow


----------



## trevor (Jun 20, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Garmin plastic straps - one side bust - makes the whole device unusable as a watch 

Click to expand...

Mine did the same so I cut off what was left of the straps and I had some Velcro with sticky backs so cut out the shape of the watch and stuck one half to the watch and the other to the left side handle of my trolley. Works a treat.


----------



## BretbyBlue (Jun 20, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			Garmin plastic straps - one side bust - makes the whole device unusable as a watch 

Click to expand...


My old S3 strap did same last week. Got one on eBay less than £15, comes with a tool to take out pins. 
Watch like new.


----------



## Slime (Jun 20, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Went to the range and could hardly hit a ball, then last 8 balls just said to trust myself with the driver and finish with a pose...
Was hitting a slight left to right but 220 yards With range balls, so hope there.
*Wish I could just relax more* 😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Smoke a joint before you play, then hit the ball with the wrath of God!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 21, 2020)

Went to the range yesterday to work on some changes from a lesson last week, put myself right at the end of the range so had a bit of quiet and could focus. 10 minutes in and with the range pretty much empty, guy turns up with his 3 kids and goes in the 4 bays next to me. Their noise and fats/thins/shanks/air balls made it a pretty frustrating range session. 

On the flip side, the kids wanted to be there and were obviously having fun. Something I hope to do with Sophia when she is old enough.


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 21, 2020)

Invited a few mates into my clubs Open which we played in yesterday, 4BBB 90% handicap.
Me and my mate didn't play very well, a paltry 35 points, the other to had a blinder, long putts flying in from all over the place, chips from off the green nestling up to the hole, poor shots getting great bounces and lucky kicks, they romped home with 45 points.
Found out this morning a 51 points has been handed in


----------



## NearHull (Jun 21, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Invited a few mates into my clubs Open which we played in yesterday, 4BBB 90% handicap.
Me and my mate didn't play very well, a paltry 35 points, the other to had a blinder, long putts flying in from all over the place, chips from off the green nestling up to the hole, poor shots getting great bounces and lucky kicks, they romped home with 45 points.
Found out this morning a 51 points has been handed in 

Click to expand...

Seems to happen a lot in the Opens within 50 miles of here!  Often see the the same names at the top.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 21, 2020)

People who cannot keep still or quiet when you are playing your shot.  Three times today someone I played with put his club back in his bag or did up a zip just as I was swinging.   Once I managed to stop myself but the other twice it was too late.  Eventually I had to call him out on the final hole for walking along, clubs banging away, whilst I am trying to play.      And when the two of us spoke to him about it after the round, he claimed it was the first time anyone had ever said anything like that to him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 21, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who cannot keep still or quiet when you are playing your shot.  Three times today someone I played with put his club back in his bag or did up a zip just as I was swinging.   Once I managed to stop myself but the other twice it was too late.  Eventually I had to call him out on the final hole for walking along, clubs banging away, whilst I am trying to play.      And when the two of us spoke to him about it after the round, he claimed it was the first time anyone had ever said anything like that to him.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a touch of the "Monty's"


----------



## Slime (Jun 21, 2020)

It's a well known fact that the sudden noise from a zip can cause a golfer to be suddenly and unnecessarily distracted!



I know ...................... because it happens to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People who cannot keep still or quiet when you are playing your shot.  Three times today someone I played with put his club back in his bag or did up a zip just as I was swinging.   Once I managed to stop myself but the other twice it was too late.  Eventually I had to call him out on the final hole for walking along, clubs banging away, whilst I am trying to play.      And when the two of us spoke to him about it after the round, he claimed it was the first time anyone had ever said anything like that to him.
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of people are good at focusing and able to block things out, so I can well believe no one had moaned at him about it before. It just depends who he normally plays with. Guy I was playing with on Saturday was taking a shot, someone on the adjacent hole shouted fore and a ball landed about 10 yards behind us with a thud, but this guy finished his shot regardless and played a good one. I said "fair play, did that ball landing not put you off?" and he said 'oh what ball?' 

Not excusing him of course, you should always try and refrain from making a noise while someone is actually hitting the ball as it's common courtesy. I'm just saying maybe he normally plays with people with laser focus and he's got used to not worrying about it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2020)

My pet hate is seeing someone move out the corner of my eye when I'm about to play.
Probably my lack of concentration and too much peripheral vision, maybe I need a set of blinkers, fitted of course lol


----------



## rosecott (Jun 22, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			My pet hate is seeing someone move out the corner of my eye when I'm about to play.
Probably my lack of concentration and too much peripheral vision, maybe I need a set of blinkers, fitted of course lol
		
Click to expand...

Have always had you down as a visionary.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 22, 2020)

Being disturbed by zips and putting clubs back in the bag? Wow.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 22, 2020)

It's common courtesy to keep still and quiet whilst your playing partners hit their shots.  It's not difficult.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 22, 2020)

rosecott said:



			Have always had you down as a visionary.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't see that coming


----------



## sunshine (Jun 22, 2020)

The least thing upset him on the links. He missed short putts because of the uproar of the butterflies in the adjoining meadows.
(courtesy PG Wodehouse)


----------



## oltimer (Jun 22, 2020)

The Plonker at Sky Golf tv who decided to play music whilst commentators are talking,  If I wanted to listen to music I`d put the radio one.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2020)

lots of people asking if i want to sell my net and they offering me not very much for it, cheeky buggers


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			lots of people asking if i want to sell my net and they offering me not very much for it, cheeky buggers

Click to expand...

I’ll give you £5 in cash if you can deliver it


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			I’ll give you £5 in cash if you can deliver it
		
Click to expand...

i'd love to reply with what i really think dear boy, but would have to give myself and infraction... but no thanks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You mean you allow it to happen 😉

I used to be terrible with "distractions", but then one day I just decided that I wouldn't be distracted by something that doesn't actually make any difference to how I swing a club or how the ball flies.
I like etiquette, I like people to be standing in the right place, not making any noise, but it doesn't always go according to plan, normally by accident.

Once I decided that outside distractions didn't actually have any effect, it's been a revelation.
		
Click to expand...

I'm all for etiquette and to be honest most of the time when I am over the shot then I don't here zips etc. My biggest bugbear though is where we have a couple of tees on close proximity and you are standing over the ball and the fourball on the next tee are oblivious (or don't realise how loud their voices are) and carrying on their conversation. That I do find distracting and will make a comment if it happens


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

Constant background noise doesn't bother me at all. Right next to our 11th tee though there's a gun range or something, so potential for extremely loud bang to go off half way through your swing. Now THAT'S off-putting. Someone closing a zip.. no, not really.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2020)

Noise?   Back when I was a member of Filton GC in north Bristol the mid-late 80s and early 90s, BAe slap-bang next door had a contract to refurbish the engines of USAF F-111 bombers. Now when these beasts took off your whole body vibrated - you could barely hear yourself think - never mind talk to a playing companion.  But in many ways their noise was less irritating than the buzz of the ATCs Chipmunk trainers - as irritating as the buzz when a local stunt pilot is practicing over my current place. Though I'm not that bothered by background noise sometimes it can irritate, and disturb.  But hey.

Used to know a guy who had the 'habit' of jingling the keys and change in his pocket just as you were commencing a swing....


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 23, 2020)

We regularly get gun fire from Barry Buddon ranges which are just the other side of the railway from Monifieth Medal. First time I photographed the Dunhill at Carnoustie I got speaking to an American couple who were spectating "What's the noise we keep hearing" said the lady "Machine guns" I replied to a look of horror from her.

At one of my former clubs (Alford) club championship Sunday at least one year fell on the day of Alford Cavalcade at the track belonging to the adjacent transport museum - 14th medal tee is right on the fence of the museum - the volume of random noise from screeching cars and bike and a tannoy turned up to nuclear volume so that the punters could hear above that noise was something else - that day did have the benefit of a spitfire flying right down the 18th as I played it though.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 23, 2020)

played the Kings today for the first time in a week, set up very strange, theres a fair bit of  water, fair enough, but noticed today they had left a collar of rough around the edges of all of them which is mostly clover..the red stakes are in a few feet inside this so you can lose your ball short of the water

just as well theres no comps be plenty going back to the tee rather than take the drop


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jun 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I like etiquette, I like people to be standing in the right place,
		
Click to expand...

You should start a thread about it


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 23, 2020)

drive4show said:



			You should start a thread about it  

Click to expand...

Not again


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha

I was teeing off our 14th a couple of weeks ago, right next to said shooting range... BANG BANG BANG, right as I was swinging...
I had no idea it was there, yes it did spook me a bit 😅
		
Click to expand...

It's ridiculous. Often we can hear them going off before you even get to that tee, so you're just on edge waiting for it to fire in the middle of your swing - even if it doesn't. Certainly gives a different edge to that hole anyway.


----------



## Slime (Jun 23, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Noise?  

*Used to know a guy who had the 'habit' of jingling the keys and change in his pocket just as you were commencing a swing....*

Click to expand...

I hope you called him out as a cheat.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 24, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			We regularly get gun fire from Barry Buddon ranges which are just the other side of the railway from Monifieth Medal. First time I photographed the Dunhill at Carnoustie I got speaking to an American couple who were spectating "What's the noise we keep hearing" said the lady "Machine guns" I replied to a look of horror from her
		
Click to expand...

I would have thought Americans would be used to the sound of gunfire from automatic weapons, especially if the course is near a school.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 24, 2020)

Golf....no particular part of it..just golf....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Golf....no particular part of it..just golf....
		
Click to expand...

Play well did we?

Very un-Imurg post


----------



## Neilds (Jun 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Noise?   Back when I was a member of Filton GC in north Bristol the mid-late 80s and early 90s, BAe slap-bang next door had a contract to refurbish the engines of USAF F-111 bombers. Now when these beasts took off your whole body vibrated - you could barely hear yourself think - never mind talk to a playing companion.  But in many ways their noise was less irritating than the buzz of the ATCs Chipmunk trainers - as irritating as the buzz when a local stunt pilot is practicing over my current place. Though I'm not that bothered by background noise sometimes it can irritate, and disturb.  But hey.

Used to know a guy who had the 'habit' of jingling the keys and change in his pocket just as you were commencing a swing....

Click to expand...

When I have played Tidworth (on Salisbury Plain and big Garrison town) we have had Apache helicopters at very low level over the course, a high wedge shot could have hit them- very off putting indeed!🤪


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2020)

Had a twilight round with 2 guys from my old cricket club.
1 of them “doesn’t play much” so went off 28 - he shot 51 points


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2020)

Heat. I'm not good in it despite keeping fluids up. Wilted and played poorly


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			played the Kings today for the first time in a week, set up very strange, theres a fair bit of  water, fair enough, but noticed today they had left a collar of rough around the edges of all of them which is mostly clover..the red stakes are in a few feet inside this so you can lose your ball short of the water

just as well theres no comps be plenty going back to the tee rather than take the drop

Click to expand...

plenty must have complained as going past it yesterday, most had been strimmed


----------



## pendodave (Jun 25, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Heat. I'm not good in it despite keeping fluids up. Wilted and played poorly
		
Click to expand...

Evening golf only for me until this weather passes. Just not gonna go out and fry. Especially with no showers (which should be its own random irritation).


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2020)

Just remembered this; I gave myself a verbal ticking off for leaving another putt short last weekend & my PP said, _"you used to be a good putter"_ 

Dunno why but its only this morning that I've taken offense to the remark


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2020)

Slab said:



			Just remembered this; I gave myself a verbal ticking off for leaving another putt short last weekend & my PP said, _"you used to be a good putter"_ 

Dunno why *but its only this morning that I've taken offense to the remark* 

Click to expand...

This reminds of the Father Ted episode where he kicks Bishop Brennan up the backside, changed to keep it clean . The look on his face when the realisation hits home, genius. So, you were Bishop Brennan


----------



## DRW (Jun 25, 2020)

Looking at the weather forecast.

Any chance of a nice still 16 degree cloudy day, whilst not in lockdown. #somepeopleneverhappy


----------



## Slab (Jun 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This reminds of the Father Ted episode where he kicks Bishop Brennan up the backside, changed to keep it clean . The look on his face when the realisation hits home, genius. *So, you were Bishop Brennan* 

Click to expand...

Maybe, I did invoke the lords name a few times (& his son) during the round


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2020)

This weather.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			This weather.
		
Click to expand...

It is maddening, it seems to be either chucking it down or 31°. We had one single weekend of 22° and no rain last week, is it too much to ask for more of that?


----------



## Slime (Jun 25, 2020)

I have a 2.28pm tee time today.
I love the game so much that I just can't turn it down ......................... but how much water can I carry?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 25, 2020)

Went out for a knock on my own (at Hindhead), started my round yesterday evening with an Eagle 2 on our Par 4 first hole, 413 yards I believe it is.

Our second hole is a Par 5, for those who know it, it plays like a par 4 for the big hitters in summer. It's a driver and a short iron. So i'm already thinking about -3 on the card after 2 holes.

So I smacked my drive straight into the trees 100 yards right.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			This weather.
		
Click to expand...

I'm loving it. Played Tuesday evening, it was 29 degrees arriving at the course at 5pm, then still 23 degrees leaving at 9pm. Just perfect.

29 degrees today driving to the course at 10:30, and then 31 degrees when I got back into the oven at 2pm. Perhaps a little sweaty carrying a waterproof bag on my back.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 25, 2020)

We have enough rain and terrible weather in this country, make the most of it whilst we can.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 25, 2020)

Played with a friend today at 8.04 ... came off at 11.15.  It was starting to get really hot ... saw guys just starting their rounds.  Rather them than me!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2020)

Got a really sharp pain the ball of my right foot. Felt uncomfy playing yesterday but really hurt overnight and has been painful to walk on at work. Had some ice on it earlier (which also helped cool me down) which has taken the pain away short term but worried about it coming back when I play over the weekend and what's causing it. With my dodgy Cilla, a tad of arthritis in a finger and my knackered knees I am falling apart and hardly fit for a golfing purpose.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 25, 2020)

The inconsiderate person who parked in my captain's space today.   So I blocked him in and went off for nine holes.


----------



## Crumplezone (Jun 26, 2020)

I guess 'green fee' is a derogatory term for someone who isn't a member of your esteemed club. Then we wonder why people think golf clubs are unwelcoming.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 26, 2020)

ADB said:



			inconsiderate and a moron for parking in the wrong spot, surprised you didn't let his tyres down as well 

Click to expand...


You're right - a great big sign saying "Men's Captain" and this jerk just thought he could park there regardless.    Maybe you should go and do the same at your own club and see how long you stay a member.  Then you can be a green fee somewhere too.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It's not derogatory at all, it's just a term used.

If I'm playing away somewhere I'm a green-fee or a guest, if I'm playing at my club I'm a member.

Either way, you don't park in reserved bays... You just don't do it 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Agree to an extent, you shouldn’t park in marked bays, be it at a golf club, supermarket etc but the term green fee, especially as it was used is a derogatory term. As a paying visitor I would hope to be treated as though I was a member, after all I am technically a member for the days. Clubs with members only bars, changing rooms, etc should get with times. Also, members need to realise these visitors are subsidising their fees


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 26, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			No just *a moron green fee* who could not be arsed to drive further down the car park.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean someone that keeps your annual subs down?  Or a member for a day?  It's not quite clear.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			When we pay a green-fee, I believe that we are referred to as a temporary member for the licensing laws?   We aren't members though, we are just paying visitors, sometimes with our own esteemed car park, bar and changing area (if we haven't already changed in the car park 😅).

I am quite happy to refer to myself as a green-fee at another club, it's just a description to me that gives a bit of leeway if a telling off is in order (playing off the back tees for example, "Oh sorry I didn't know, I'm a green-fee") 😜
		
Click to expand...

I tend to go with 'visitor' as it sounds more friendly. Or like an alien, depending on which way you look at it.


----------



## ADB (Jun 26, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			You're right - a great big sign saying "Men's Captain" and this jerk just thought he could park there regardless.    Maybe you should go and do the same at your own club and see how long you stay a member.  Then you can be a green fee somewhere too.
		
Click to expand...

I am a so called green fee and make a habit of parking in Men's Captain's bays for fun....some jerk even blocked me in yesterday!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jun 26, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Do you mean someone that keeps your annual subs down?  Or a member for a day?  It's not quite clear.
		
Click to expand...

He was a visitor yes and I've since found out that he was told by one of the shop staff to go and move his car - and he just ignored them and went to tee off regardless.   Grade one muppet.


----------



## Dando (Jun 26, 2020)

trying to decide if I should buy the Titleist U510 driving iron


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2020)

Lesson today and whilst it was tough I can see the purpose and it is well worth seeing through what has been suggested. With 1 minute of the lesson left I hit my 3rd successive sweet shot. That will do I thought,  end on a high. The pro rolled another ball forwards 😔. Scuttled it, and the next, and the next. Last one, next lesson waiting, I'm tired and anxious, slash and slice. Why did he have to roll that extra ball on the mat 😪


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 26, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The a-hole who parked in my captain's space today.   So I blocked him in and went off for nine holes.
		
Click to expand...

Can understand your annoyance, but blocking him in seems a bit petty.


----------



## USER1999 (Jun 26, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Can understand your annoyance, but blocking him in seems a bit petty.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, should have just set it on fire.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 26, 2020)

Inconsistent golf especially around the greens. And the heat. Too hot for me again and struggled with concentration after 12 holes


----------



## Red scorpion (Jun 26, 2020)

Shark you are too nice should have went for full 18😁


----------



## Chico84 (Jun 26, 2020)

Looking forward to only my second round since lockdown after a long week of work and then my daughter being a total nightmare because she’s teething so I had to stay at home to prevent a domestic meltdown!


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Lesson today and whilst it was tough I can see the purpose and it is well worth seeing through what has been suggested. With 1 minute of the lesson left I hit my 3rd successive sweet shot. That will do I thought,  end on a high. The pro rolled another ball forwards 😔. Scuttled it, and the next, and the next. Last one, next lesson waiting, I'm tired and anxious, slash and slice. *Why did he have to roll that extra ball on the mat *😪
		
Click to expand...

To make sure you go back for another lesson?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 26, 2020)

Slime said:



			To make sure you go back for another lesson?
		
Click to expand...

Blimey,  so obvious and I walked right into the trap 🙄


----------



## ADB (Jun 26, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A visitor deliberately parked in the Captain's space, and refused to move his car after being asked to do so by the staff. *The arrogance is incredible*.
		
Click to expand...

We agree on that! Oh you were referring to that fella parking his car in the captains space...🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

Guys, this thread is for people to post their own RI.  so lets not have mocking and trolling those that post 

Thanks


----------



## JamesR (Jun 27, 2020)

Full car park this morning, but 7 vip  spaces empty


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You've just made that up.
		
Click to expand...

Naw - just a very small car park 🤔


----------



## JamesR (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You've just made that up.
		
Click to expand...

No
The captain doesn’t drive
Ladies don’t play on Saturday 
The secretary doesn’t do weekends
The president rarely plays
And the chairman wasn’t there


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			Full car park this morning, but 7 vip  spaces empty
		
Click to expand...

Give it a rest James, you've made your point.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2020)

People who (ab)use positions of power for self aggrandisement. Including but not limited to car parking spaces, booking of tee times. 
That randomly irritates me !!


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			Give it a rest James, you've made your point.
		
Click to expand...

Thought countering someone’s random irritation wasn’t allowed? Mod endorsement


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

therod said:



			Thought countering someone’s random irritation wasn’t allowed? Mod endorsement 

Click to expand...


no one said that, just not Troll or Mock


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2020)

Slime said:



			To make sure you go back for another lesson?
		
Click to expand...

I had the last laugh. 39 points today, best I've played for a long time. The lesson worked, no need to go back 😆.

Then again..........................


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jun 27, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I had the last laugh. 39 points today, best I've played for a long time. The lesson worked, no need to go back 😆.

Then again..........................
		
Click to expand...

Was it in a “Roll up”?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 27, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Was it in a “Roll up”?

Click to expand...

Ha ha. No, I booked my slot the same as all members could have done 😁. We are very fair like that at my place 🤭


----------



## JamesR (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You've been posting on here all morning 😅
Do you just go there for free WiFi in the closed clubhouse? 😜
		
Click to expand...

I was up there for an hour’s practice


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			no one said that, just not Troll or Mock
		
Click to expand...

No endorsement from you. Can’t get into it as I’m teetering on the edge of a 2 weeker, but are we saying random irritations golf or otherwise can’t be questioned?


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I was up there for an hour’s practice
		
Click to expand...

And posting using 4g, it’ll never catch on


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

therod said:



			No endorsement from you. Can’t get into it as I’m teetering on the edge of a 2 weeker, but are we saying random irritations golf or otherwise can’t be questioned?
		
Click to expand...


why do you need to question it ?? and why do you care what someone is irritated by?

Trolling and flaming  are against the rules, its as simple as that


----------



## JamesR (Jun 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			why do you need to question it ?? *and why do you care what someone is irritated by?*

Trolling and flaming  are against the rules, its as simple as that
		
Click to expand...

He’s not the only one
Questioning people’s opinions


----------



## User20205 (Jun 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			why do you need to question it ?? and why do you care what someone is irritated by?

Trolling and flaming  are against the rules, its as simple as that
		
Click to expand...

But surely it’s not trolling if the irritation is silly. By your definition, if I post ‘women & juniors irritate me by playing at the weekend’ it can’t be questioned.
* for the record I don’t believe the above. Purely for illustration


----------



## JamesR (Jun 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			#ParkingSpacesMatter
		
Click to expand...

Apparently so 👍


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

JamesR said:



			He’s not the only one
Questioning people’s opinions
		
Click to expand...

he asked me a question, thats why.

the way i see it its a bit of fun posting about what irritated you, same with the one in OOB. you should not be be subjected to ridicule for posting in these threads.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 27, 2020)

therod said:



			But surely it’s not trolling if the irritation is silly. By your definition, if I post ‘women & juniors irritate me by playing at the weekend’ it can’t be questioned.
* for the record I don’t believe the above. Purely for illustration
		
Click to expand...

that may be your Opinion, but thats not how it was seen,  it went into name calling and mocking and  personal attacks by a few of the OP. you might not agree with what he said, but no need for what went after.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 27, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Battling it off the tee all the way round until penny drops on 18th and finally cream one down the middle.

And knowing I'll likely have forgotten it again by the next time I play..... 

Click to expand...

Welcome to the senior's tour Kaz


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2020)

My dad used to play there and, indeed, played there for many years .......................... what are you saying about him?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2020)

Really struggling to stop leaving the club face open.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2020)

Missing 2-3 footers on three holes in a row - having putted brilliantly up to that point. Was actually heartbreaking.


----------



## PieMan (Jun 28, 2020)

JamesR said:



			I was up there for an hour’s practice
		
Click to expand...

How many buckets of range balls did you take home? 😉


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 28, 2020)

Playing quite well but keep losing concentration half way round and thinking I'd rather be at home having a coffee.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Someone making par on a hole where you give them two shots. 

Click to expand...

I always found needing a hole in one for a half a bit more taxing on moral...but I feel your pain...


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 28, 2020)

Glad we've got rain and wind again, far too hot in the week


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I can report a previous experience where the hole in one would not have been good enough for a half. 

Click to expand...

Ouch......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 28, 2020)

Throwing another competitive score away.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2020)

My mate , plays off 32, get two shots on the last hole at his place which is a par three and a flick with a wedge / 9 iron from the top of a hill down to a green below. He regularly gets a two here and once had a hole in one. 

Really, 2 shots on a very easy par three??????? 

Another reason I've never joined (on fully fees).


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			My mate , plays off 32, get two shots on the last hole at his place which is a par three and a flick with a wedge / 9 iron from the top of a hill down to a green below. He regularly gets a two here and once had a hole in one.

Really, 2 shots on a very easy par three???????

Another reason I've never joined (on fully fees).
		
Click to expand...

Well there's only 4 holes he doesn't get two shots on. I'm guessing they're all either par 3s or short par 4s as it is? My course has par 3s that are S.I. 12, 13 & 14 so he would get them here as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

Just seen the results and 36 points won the comp on the weekend. I didn't bother entering and got 38 points. Doh.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			My mate , plays off 32, get two shots on the last hole at his place which is a par three and a flick with a wedge / 9 iron from the top of a hill down to a green below. He regularly gets a two here and once had a hole in one.

Really, 2 shots on a very easy par three???????

Another reason I've never joined (on fully fees).
		
Click to expand...

For me it's best that he gets these shots on the last hole as in matchplay (which is the only time SI of a hole matters) I find it a challenge giving a shot on a short par 3.  I'd rather get the match done and dusted before the 18th if I have to give a shot on an easy par 3 last hole.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 29, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Battling it off the tee all the way round until penny drops on 18th and finally cream one down the middle.

And knowing I'll likely have forgotten it again by the next time I play..... 

Click to expand...

Ah, sounds like me. Every single round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Just seen the results and 36 points won the comp on the weekend. I didn't bother entering and got 38 points. Doh.
		
Click to expand...

Why didn't you enter? I will always stick my name in. Turns out I posted on here I threw a competitive round away and yet it was good enough for 3rd so you never know. Should have won my division


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Why didn't you enter? I will always stick my name in. Turns out I posted on here I threw a competitive round away and yet it was good enough for 3rd so you never know. Should have won my division
		
Click to expand...

Firstly they only told us there was one Friday night. We were teeing off Saturday morning (not early but we normally play afternoons) and we just didn't sort ourselves out to enter it in time, plus it was raining as we teed off and I expected it to be a miserable one, ha. I normally play cack in the rain but it eased off after 7.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Firstly they only told us there was one Friday night. We were teeing off Saturday morning (not early but we normally play afternoons) and we just didn't sort ourselves out to enter it in time, plus it was raining as we teed off and I expected it to be a miserable one, ha. I normally play cack in the rain but it eased off after 7.
		
Click to expand...

It was grim in 30+ mph gusts and we got lucky with the rain which ran out on the 17th when it positively hosed down. We book online as most clubs are doing and simply declare our intent to enter with the gate marshal as we arrive and they mark it on their start sheet.


----------



## IainP (Jun 29, 2020)

Not sure it fits here, but just watched a vlog of a challenge tour player playing the course I joined this month. Hitting lines off the tee I didn't even imagine 😲 A reminder they play a different game (to me)!

TBF they weren't playing the "tour tees", and a few of the whites looked on the yellows as this wasn't long after re-opening. Course also not looking the best (esp tees) with the one greenkeeper. Some fun on the back 9 mind.

If interested here's the link


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 29, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well there's only 4 holes he doesn't get two shots on. I'm guessing they're all either par 3s or short par 4s as it is? My course has par 3s that are S.I. 12, 13 & 14 so he would get them here as well.
		
Click to expand...

Nutz, didn't think of that


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2020)

Putting with the pin in. It's just rubbish. It is never squarely in the middle of the hole, and just leaves no where for the ball. I feel I need to dribble it in, which is not how I putt.
The ball hit the pin twice for me today, and didn't drop, and one that did only went about 10% below the surface.
The sooner we are allowed to remove the flipping thing, the happier I will be.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Putting with the pin in. It's just rubbish. It is never squarely in the middle of the hole, and just leaves no where for the ball. I feel I need to dribble it in, which is not how I putt.
The ball hit the pin twice for me today, and didn't drop, and one that did only went about 10% below the surface.
The sooner we are allowed to remove the flipping thing, the happier I will be.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It makes the hole look smaller (to me at least) and to be certain of it going in you've got to dribble it. Not good especially with any degree off break. I've not seen the new deeper holes we've put in today so looking forward to that on Friday and seeing if it makes a difference


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Maybe different pins are needed?
Ours are tapered and very thin at the bottom, personally I'd never bother taking them out again if they were like it everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

They looked at it, but they are expensive.

My club lose a flag stick on average every other week. So 26 new ones required every year. Just too expensive.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 1, 2020)

I think we are lucky that we don't get our greens stolen along with the flag sticks.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I think we are lucky that we don't get our greens stolen along with the flag sticks.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago a young divorced guy in our street rented out his house to strangers, without getting proper references or recommendations. They paid 2 months rent in advance but stopped paying anything after a couple of months.
 They then disappeared taking everything of value, including the turf from both back and front gardens.
Turned out the were travellers paying cash and seemingly untraceable. The street was a nightmare for months nothing was safe.


----------



## Depreston (Jul 1, 2020)

Putting


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Putting with the pin in. It's just rubbish. It is never squarely in the middle of the hole, and just leaves no where for the ball. I feel I need to dribble it in, which is not how I putt.
The ball hit the pin twice for me today, and didn't drop, and one that did only went about 10% below the surface.
The sooner we are allowed to remove the flipping thing, the happier I will be.
		
Click to expand...

I'm total opposite - I'll never take the pin out of the hole again - one of the better changes to the rules


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 2, 2020)

My trusty 3 wood has decided to misbehave and developed a massive slice. It's now in the outside storage thing. 

Could be that it now can't adjust to me playing well.


----------



## IanM (Jul 2, 2020)

I bought a new pair of FJ SL.  Same size as the pair I've just worn out.  Same size as recommended in a FJ I attended from a GM day a year or so ago.

They feel really stiff and not what I am used to from FJ... Been wearing them at my desk this morning and my feet feel numb.   I hope these loosen up or they will be going back.


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2020)

Earworms.
Today's was Shania Twain's 'Feel Like a Woman'.
It totally dominated and I just couldn't shake it.
I don't even know where I heard it, but at least I was also able to envisage the video.
I'm already worried about next week.

SHANIA ............................... JUST SOD RIGHT OFF!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 2, 2020)

Slime said:



			Earworms.
Today's was Shania Twain's 'Feel Like a Woman'.
It totally dominated and I just couldn't shake it.
I don't even know where I heard it, but at least I was also able to envisage the video.
I'm already worried about next week.

SHANIA ............................... JUST SOD RIGHT OFF!
		
Click to expand...

Good video channelling her inner Robert Palmer -


----------



## Slime (Jul 2, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good video channelling her inner Robert Palmer - 





Click to expand...

Homer, I don't need a reminder .......................... I just want to forget the bloody song!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 6, 2020)

The continued closing off of on course ball cleaners. I understand why but I find it irrationally irritating to look down on a dirty golf ball and miss being able to clean it properly between holes.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The continued closing off of on course ball cleaners. I understand why but I find it irrationally irritating to look down on a dirty golf ball and miss being able to clean it properly between holes.
		
Click to expand...

A small damp cloth keep it in a poly bag, sorted.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 6, 2020)

I use the same damp towel trick although with the grass being so wet after all the rain, try putting it in some longish grass between green and tee and wiping off


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 6, 2020)

I seem to recall my grandfather having a sponge in a half spherical holder that attached to the outside of his golf bag for cleaning golf balls.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 6, 2020)

Losing my rangefinder.

Turned up to play Cavendish last week and went to zap the flag only to find it not inside the bag.


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 7, 2020)

Entered a competition today, but can’t book a tee time for that comp for another 6 days🤦🏻‍♂️.


----------



## Crow (Jul 7, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I seem to recall my grandfather having a sponge in a half spherical holder that attached to the outside of his golf bag for cleaning golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

I've got one of those, came with an old set I bought off ebay, the sponge has disappeared though.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 7, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I seem to recall my grandfather having a sponge in a half spherical holder that attached to the outside of his golf bag for cleaning golf balls.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've ever seen anyone with a handicap under 20 use these. Like rubber tees tied together with bits of string and clickable plastic score counters.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 7, 2020)

taking the 3 iron out the bag and sticking in a 22 deg hybrid instead, its tough being a senior


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 7, 2020)

Just missing on dropping to 8 by 0.1 after CSS meant my cut was 0.8 to 8.5. 

Always next time.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			taking the 3 iron out the bag and sticking in a 22 deg hybrid instead, its tough being a senior

Click to expand...

Isn't a 3i 21 degrees? Loft creep, it's a disease.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 7, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			taking the 3 iron out the bag and sticking in a 22 deg hybrid instead, its tough being a senior

Click to expand...

Still carrying the 2 iron at 54


----------



## Depreston (Jul 7, 2020)

Definitely putting


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Another point 1 , bowling beckons, if only I could stoop that low


----------



## IainP (Jul 7, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Another point 1 , bowling beckons, if only I could stoop that low 

Click to expand...

On the bright side, you only have a few months of 0.1 increases left, embrace them while you can 😉😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 7, 2020)

IainP said:



			On the bright side, you only have a few months of 0.1 increases left, embrace them while you can 😉😂
		
Click to expand...

What's the point


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 8, 2020)

Taking a complete novice out for nine hole (Homer - it was Lambert!) and him fluking a tee-shot on to the green at a par-3 meaning I had to make a five-footer just to notionally halve the hole and avoid ridicule on social media.


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Taking a complete novice out for nine hole *(Homer - it was Lambert!) *and him fluking a tee-shot on to the green at a par-3 meaning I had to make a five-footer just to notionally halve the hole and avoid ridicule on social media.
		
Click to expand...



You rascal... funny though


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2020)

When folks say one of the things they like about golf is playing the same courses as the elite pros with the same equipment/ balls/rules etc (seriously not having a go)

The clubs I use are a galaxy away from what a pro hits with
The ball I use is the same size/shape and that’s where any similarity ends
Even if we’re parked next to each other in the car park I will never play the course the same as the one the pro plays
Don’t even get me started to suggest the rules are applied equally to us both


----------



## SammmeBee (Jul 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			When folks say one of the things they like about golf is playing the same courses as the elite pros with the same equipment/ balls/rules etc (seriously not having a go)

The clubs I use are a galaxy away from what a pro hits with
The ball I use is the same size/shape and that’s where any similarity ends
Even if we’re parked next to each other in the car park I will never play the course the same as the one the pro plays
Don’t even get me started to suggest the rules are applied equally to us both
		
Click to expand...

Buy some newer clubs?!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 8, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The continued closing off of on course ball cleaners. I understand why but I find it irrationally irritating to look down on a dirty golf ball and miss being able to clean it properly between holes.
		
Click to expand...

I carry a plastic bag with some antibacterial wipes to disinfect the ball after it's been in the hole. Gets the ball really clean.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 8, 2020)

shanking irons. Again.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I don't get any of that.
Of course we can use the same equipment and of course the rules are the same.
		
Click to expand...

Well the rules are the same, but if we hit one 70 yards right we lose a ball, if they do it they get 50 spectators to find it for them and a nice flat, trampled bit of grass to hit it off of.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well the rules are the same, but if we hit one 70 yards right we lose a ball, if they do it they get 50 spectators to find it for them and a nice flat, trampled bit of grass to hit it off of. 

Click to expand...

No they don't - at the moment


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2020)

Goose poo


----------



## ADB (Jul 8, 2020)

The cost of second hand golf clubs at the moment


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 8, 2020)

Hitting 3 hybrid over 210 today to clear the green. Heart was in mouth as hit rolled just past the pin though. Grrrrr.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 8, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			No they don't - at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Have they got ball spotters at the moment?

ooooo oo and the one thing I want to hear one of the on course mikes pick up when they smash a wild one is "where the beep beep beepity beep has that gone?" and their playing partners just shrug. LOL


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Taking a complete novice out for nine hole (Homer - it was Lambert!) and him fluking a tee-shot on to the green at a par-3 meaning I had to make a five-footer just to notionally halve the hole and avoid ridicule on social media.
		
Click to expand...

Is he getting into golf? Hope he's better at golf than footie


----------



## yandabrown (Jul 8, 2020)

Having a 100% record in our knockout singles matchplay. 5 years of entering and the best I have done is last year when I lost on the 19th hole :-( Got knocked out again today, level at the turn despite being 2 under my handicap, let it slip away on the back nine. The door wa opened briefly when my opponent hooked it out of bounds, only for me to follow !!! Arghghghhgghgh!!!!! 

There's always next year I suppose, just maybe I'll get past the first round, I'm not asking too much surely?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

yandabrown said:



			Having a 100% record in our knockout singles matchplay. 5 years of entering and the best I have done is last year when I lost on the 19th hole :-( Got knocked out again today, level at the turn despite being 2 under my handicap, let it slip away on the back nine. The door wa opened briefly when my opponent hooked it out of bounds, only for me to follow !!! Arghghghhgghgh!!!!!

There's always next year I suppose, just maybe I'll get past the first round, I'm not asking too much surely?
		
Click to expand...

Got a good record playing for the club, although usually better ball but a major triumph if I get past the first round. Never been further. No idea why as I can play some good golf but can never seem to close matches out


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 8, 2020)

Getting a pass to go to the driving range for the first time since lockdown, getting there and finding out there is an hour and a half queue in the rain. I didn’t bother in the end but itching to hit some balls to actually practice my swing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 8, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Getting a pass to go to the driving range for the first time since lockdown, getting there and finding out there is an hour and a half queue in the rain. I didn’t bother in the end but itching to hit some balls to actually practice my swing.
		
Click to expand...

Which range? Can you not book a bay in advance on the phone


----------



## IanM (Jul 8, 2020)

2nd hole at Newport tonight... ball stops 2 inches from being my first ace.


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Which range? Can you not book a bay in advance on the phone
		
Click to expand...

World of Golf at New Malden. I’m guessing that the rain kept people away from the courses yesterday evening so they headed there. I may have to book a lesson to get in!


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 9, 2020)

It's been busy for weeks since they opened. So many people want to get into golf at the moment. 

Didn't think they'd still have queues now though!!


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Jul 9, 2020)

Played in a Men's Senior Open yesterday with three other 70 year olds. First one in 18 years to be played of white tees. Some of the par 4s were over 440 yards. Apart from long treks back to the tees none of us could get near the long par 4s in two, some weren't reachable in three for the others. Really unnecessary to add over 400 yards to the course & spoilt the day for us. What we, & most of the others, were looking for was a pleasant, easy walk round on a nice course. Have told them we won't be returning.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2020)

Affordable Golf email me to say the trolley I ordered isn't available in the colour I picked so is another colour ok. Fine - but it's a no reply email so I can't tell them. Phone their phone number, it says use the ticket system on the website. Website is down for maintenance. Hmmm.


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 9, 2020)

TheJezster said:



			It's been busy for weeks since they opened. So many people want to get into golf at the moment.

Didn't think they'd still have queues now though!!
		
Click to expand...

I think it probably depends when you go, but not was mad last night. I wandered round the new AG shop instead. Can’t say I was massively blown away by that either.


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 10, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			I think it probably depends when you go, but not was mad last night. I wandered round the new AG shop instead. Can’t say I was massively blown away by that either.
		
Click to expand...

I picked up my new clubs yesterday afternoon, and was quite surprised how busy it was still. Absolutely no parking spaces, people parking on the grass verges etc. 

As I was leaving with the clubs, there was a queue by the range entrance too. Seems people can't get enough.... Lol


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2020)

The slow play one.  

My club has today sent round an email outlining a 'Members Charter' i.e. what is expected of us as members, that has been compiled by our Management in discussions with the various section Captains and the Committee, and that on the whole I rather like.  2nd bullet of Pace of play is, I think, particularly interesting - and will be challenging for some.

Pace of Play

Play 'ready golf ' at all times
All rounds have an upper limit of 2hrs per 9 holes
When appropriate, always allow faster playing groups (including singles) through


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Was at the range at lunchtime, hitting it nicely, lessons paying off I think and feeling like the penny is starting to drop over a few things.

Got home and mentioned it to my other half, told her "I really think my golf is coming together"...

Cue much laughter from her. Apparently I am in an eternal cycle of "my game's coming together", "oh it's a bit hit and miss", "I'm all over the place", "it's like I've never played golf before" and the next one will be along soon!

Fair enough, but could we not have waited to have this conversation as a pep talk when I'm at "like I've never played golf before"!!!! 

Click to expand...

At least your other half listens......


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 10, 2020)

When the group in front won't let you through 

4 ball... We in a 2.. caught them on 3rd

On 11 they waited on the tee for no reason until we got there then they played

13th we got to their bags and they still were teeing off 

Marshall came up to us and said I've had a word (we hadn't even said anything to the Marshall) and asked why haven't they let you through .. apparently we weren't close enough


----------



## NearHull (Jul 11, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			When the group in front won't let you through

4 ball... We in a 2.. caught them on 3rd

On 11 they waited on the tee for no reason until we got there then they played

13th we got to their bags and they still were teeing off

Marshall came up to us and said I've had a word (we hadn't even said anything to the Marshall) and asked why haven't they let you through .. apparently we weren't close enough
		
Click to expand...

You must have been playing my course.


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Losing my rangefinder.

Turned up to play Cavendish last week and went to zap the flag only to find it not inside the bag.
		
Click to expand...

Ive just found it wedged between my toolbox and drill box, it must’ve fell out of my bag when I put my clubs away.

Happy days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Ive just found it wedged between my toolbox and drill box, it must’ve fell out of my bag when I put my clubs away.

Happy days.
		
Click to expand...

Saves a few quid replacing it


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2020)

Surely a canny Scouser would have claimed on the insurance and sold the old one.....


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Played in a Men's Senior Open yesterday with three other 70 year olds. First one in 18 years to be played of white tees. Some of the par 4s were over 440 yards. Apart from long treks back to the tees none of us could get near the long par 4s in two, some weren't reachable in three for the others. Really unnecessary to add over 400 yards to the course & spoilt the day for us. What we, & most of the others, were looking for was a pleasant, easy walk round on a nice course. Have told them we won't be returning.
		
Click to expand...

I've sent a few abrupt emails to clubs reminding them it's supposed to be an over 65 amateur SENIORS open comp  . 
So WTF play it from the back tees, some holes requiring a 160/170 yard carry.
Answer- they don't want some old guy beating their course SSS by a big margin.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 11, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Fore - what's the problem with not shouting when your ball goes over trees to an adjacent fairway? PP today was missed by a couple of yards and then moments later the next guy missed me by a couple of yards. No shout from either! 

Click to expand...

We have a lot of new members and seemingly many are newish golfers and none seem to have grabbed the concept of shouting. We've had a few incidents recently amongst some of our established members where new faces have hit adjacent to them with no shout. Coincidence perhaps but I thought it was an established concept to shout if there was a chance of hitting someone


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Surely a canny Scouser would have claimed on the insurance and sold the old one.....

Click to expand...

Haha I thought about that, the only problem is I’ve not golf insurance 😂😂😂


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 12, 2020)

One of our members deliberately trying to provoke the greenkeeping staff by pulling up weeds from way off the course and dumping them on each tee.


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			One of our members deliberately trying to provoke the greenkeeping staff by pulling up weeds from way off the course and dumping them on each tee.
		
Click to expand...

Why?!


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 12, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			One of our members deliberately trying to provoke the greenkeeping staff by pulling up weeds from way off the course and dumping them on each tee.
		
Click to expand...

Greenkeepers not been parking in your spot as well have they?


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Getting mugged for golf balls at American golf because the missus thought the 3 boxes of tp5 that were in the boot of the car were empty when she cleared it out yesterday! 

Incidently the AG in question had a whopping 6 boxes of balls to choose from with empty shelves everywhere.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 13, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Getting mugged for golf balls at American golf because the missus thought the 3 boxes of tp5 that were in the boot of the car were empty when she cleared it out yesterday!

Incidently the AG in question had a whopping 6 boxes of balls to choose from with empty shelves everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

Went with the missus to pick up her new irons last week (not jealous) and was noticed the same thing in our AG, the ball shelves were basically empty, proper weird.


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 13, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Getting mugged for golf balls at American golf because the missus thought the 3 boxes of tp5 that were in the boot of the car were empty when she cleared it out yesterday!

Incidently the AG in question had a whopping 6 boxes of balls to choose from with empty shelves everywhere.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a shocker! It might buy you some brownie points though! 

I wouldn’t buy balls from AG in the future. I went to their new flagship store the other day and they were selling last year’s versions of the Bridgestone tour balls for the same price you can get this year’s new models.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			That’s a shocker! It might buy you some brownie points though!

I wouldn’t buy balls from AG in the future. I went to their new flagship store the other day and they were selling last year’s versions of the Bridgestone tour balls for the same price you can get this year’s new models.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair I kept rather quiet. 2020 has not been the (golfing) year for me to complain about. Moaning about £45 would have been a mistake.


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 13, 2020)

How did she not notice the weight when picking up the boxes? Empty boxes weigh next to zip compared to full ones?


----------



## GB72 (Jul 13, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			Went with the missus to pick up her new irons last week (not jealous) and was noticed the same thing in our AG, the ball shelves were basically empty, proper weird.
		
Click to expand...

Guessing anything manufactured in China will have big delays in re-stocks.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2020)

GB72 said:



			Guessing anything manufactured in China will have big delays in re-stocks.
		
Click to expand...

No reason for that to be honest. The Chinese have been operating normally for a few months now, vessels are moving freight okay. That reasoning stood up for a good while but doesn't any more, unless the factories are in the Wuhan region where it was sticky for longer.


----------



## PaulS (Jul 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			One of our members deliberately trying to provoke the greenkeeping staff by pulling up weeds from way off the course and dumping them on each tee.
		
Click to expand...

Your club sounds such a delight to be at - guess the aggressive nature is filtered down from above


----------



## DanFST (Jul 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No reason for that to be honest. The Chinese have been operating normally for a few months now, vessels are moving freight okay. That reasoning stood up for a good while but doesn't any more, unless the factories are in the Wuhan region where it was sticky for longer.
		
Click to expand...

The ports have been a poopshow apparently, especially Felixstowe.

Edit: That's not true, it was the trucks that were fubar.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2020)

DanFST said:



The ports have been a poopshow apparently, especially Felixstowe.

Edit: That's not true, it was the trucks that were fubar.
		
Click to expand...

We have brought a couple of shipments over since this all kicked off. One arrived beginning of May, the other the end of May. Both were at bad times at the Chinese end, as they were coming out of this, albeit slowly. Shipments were taking a little longer to get a vessel but once aboard all was normal. Once they reached the UK port, whichever one, it might have taken an extra couple of days but no more. All in all, I allow 6 weeks when importing for China, 1 week prior to loading, 4 weeks sailing, 1 week to unload and deliver. An extra few days either end is not unusual and anyone importing from there, which golf companies will have been doing for a good while, should be experienced enough to factor this in. Now that the Chinese are in full flow again the issues should be less, I believe there is some sailing pressure still but not mad amounts.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			How did she not notice the weight when picking up the boxes? Empty boxes weigh next to zip compared to full ones?
		
Click to expand...

in her defence they were in one large box from A golf depot order. She saw an empty show box and -resumed it was all rubbish. She then threw a load of home school prints into the box and recycled it all in one lot. So wouldn’t have had opportunity to feel the weight of the balls.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We have brought a couple of shipments over since this all kicked off. One arrived beginning of May, the other the end of May. Both were at bad times at the Chinese end, as they were coming out of this, albeit slowly. Shipments were taking a little longer to get a vessel but once aboard all was normal. Once they reached the UK port, whichever one, it might have taken an extra couple of days but no more. All in all, I allow 6 weeks when importing for China, 1 week prior to loading, 4 weeks sailing, 1 week to unload and deliver. An extra few days either end is not unusual and anyone importing from there, which golf companies will have been doing for a good while, should be experienced enough to factor this in. Now that the Chinese are in full flow again the issues should be less, I believe there is some sailing pressure still but not mad amounts.
		
Click to expand...

deep sea freight is at 80% now. It dropped to about 20% for like a month, but has been normal ish for a good 2 months now. 

Anyone having stock issues now is either very unlucky, poorly planned or suppliers see them as a risk Imo.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 13, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Still carrying the 2 iron at 54 

Click to expand...

That's a lot of loft for a 2 iron


----------



## sunshine (Jul 13, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Crikey, did that 15+ years ago in my 30s 😅
		
Click to expand...

I did that in 2006. But now I've gone back to a 3 iron - Mizuno fli-hi feels much sweeter than a hybrid.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 13, 2020)

Laughing in the pro shop about them selling GREEN golf balls. Then being told  that due to the shade of them they are quite easy top spot, whereas the blue ones are very difficult to pick out off the tee. 

They're the colour I've bought. Doh!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 13, 2020)

Went to AG in Camberley and there is some stuff in there, especially clubs on the shelf, but there was a distinct lack of clothing compared to their normal stock, and size wise everything seemed to be S or XL or XXL. They had a few different brands of balls on the shelf but it was perhaps their putter selection that was the worse hit. A couple of Scotty's, a few of the latest Ping, but most were Wilson, and other "cheaper" models. Good job I didn't go to Bird Hills. They didn't hold massive stock pre-covid so hate to think how little they'd have


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Laughing in the pro shop about them selling GREEN golf balls. Then being told  that due to the shade of them they are quite easy top spot, whereas the blue ones are very difficult to pick out off the tee.

They're the colour I've bought. Doh! 

Click to expand...

Those coloured balls are just a gimmick really. I tried the matte yellow Optix - couldn't see them in the rough. Tried the pink Optix - too dark to see them in flight after a certain distance. The orange ones were ok but I definitely lost more balls when using them so just went back to white. I really think white still gives the best visibility overall.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 13, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Those coloured balls are just a gimmick really. I tried the matte yellow Optix - couldn't see them in the rough. Tried the pink Optix - too dark to see them in flight after a certain distance. The orange ones were ok but I definitely lost more balls when using them so just went back to white. I really think white still gives the best visibility overall.
		
Click to expand...

I found the red and orange are brilliant in winter. The orange in particular stand out for me. The idea of green golf balls is something I just find bemusing 🤔


----------



## Slime (Jul 13, 2020)

White, green, blue, pink, red.
It makes no difference to me as none of them float!


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Group behind teeing off before I've hit my second shot. Drives me crackers! So rude.
		
Click to expand...

Were you out of range? 

I've driven off many a time if I know the group are longer hitters than me.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Not far enough, no. It was completely out of order and happened several times today. Just a bunch of impatient idiots.
		
Click to expand...

Far enough is subjective I guess.

If they didn't on any occasion actually drive through you then technically they've done nothing wrong.

I agree it's horrible playing and feeling pressed though.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



*They did once.* Which meant every subsequent time they teed off before I hit my second I knew the potential was there. But it isn't being pressed that's horrible. It's the sickening feeling in your stomach when you hear a ball being hit behind and you know it can reach you or the sound of a ball landing behind but you don't know how far behind it is.

It's bad enough if they can't actually reach you and totally unacceptable if they can. Happens all the time and it's just so damn inconsiderate.
		
Click to expand...

Then I'm fully on your side. At that point they should realise that they should wait and weren't in a scenario like I've been. 

Knowing I won't reach, I'll tee off, especially when with certain friends and I know the extra time will come in handy when we're looking for 4 balls......


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 13, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's not just about reaching though, it's completely unreasonable to hit it anywhere near the group in front and, for me, a decent rule of thumb is, as a minimum, if they haven't hit their second shots you can't play.
		
Click to expand...

I can only go by numerous clubs I've played at that state if a group appears within your best hit. Then wait. 

Realistically. If group one all hit drives 250yards and group 2 all know their best hits will be 200. Waiting till the first group have played twice nedlessly slows play. 

Now that might not be your scenario today as they've clearly hit past you. But a rule to have to wait for a 2nd shot is flawed imo.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 14, 2020)

It is not acceptable in any scenario to hit a drive before the group ahead are walking after hitting their second shot.

I have heard stories of balls being hit back towards the tee by players who been ‘driven through’. I don’t condone that approach, but I have on occasion placed a ball that has been driven through my group onto a tee.  That has at least produced an apology.

And yes I have driven through a group, once on holiday I drove through a group in front who were well within range, I don’t know what happened as to why I did it, a severe lack of concentration blanked them out of my mind I think.  It was as though they weren’t there.  I was shocked that I did it and couldn’t apologise enough.  They were quite rightly not impressed.


----------



## DRW (Jul 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's not just about reaching though, it's completely unreasonable to hit it anywhere near the group in front and, for me, a decent rule of thumb is, as a minimum, if they haven't hit their second shots you can't play.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah agree completely, had a group behind us, hit at us at Bearwood last week, not had it happened for ages prior to that. Their ball ended up 15-20ish yards behind us(3 of us on fairway waiting for the green to clear), so I did a gentle shout of Fore back at them and waved my hands. Was not impressed.

After my son got knocked out by a golf ball and spent a night in hospital etc, tend to be less tolerate nowadays of such careless actions.


----------



## jamiet7682 (Jul 14, 2020)

There is no excuse for it. Only happened to me once, i was in a green side bunker and a ball rolled in behind me. Must have been some drive to be fair as the tee is 290 yards away. I may have accidently stood on his ball on my way out the bunker.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 14, 2020)

Never acceptable for someone to drive when you are standing in the fairway waiting to play your approach shot, even if they think they can't reach you - Kaz is right that the thud of a ball hitting the fairway behind you isn't a nice thing. 

Bothers me a lot less if I am on the green of a par four and a ball from the tee trundles onto the putting surface, I've twice this year driven a 280 yard green that I can't normally get within 40 yards of, nobody was on the green either time, and I wouldn't drive is someone was on the green, but I can understand that happening.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

My rangefinder came with a spare battery - can I remember where I put it? Of course not.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Top tip, always have 2 spare rangefinder batteries in your bag 😉
		
Click to expand...

As you know I can't even find the rangefinder itself sometimes let alone the battery.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I can only go by numerous clubs I've played at that state if a group appears within your best hit. Then wait.

Realistically. If group one all hit drives 250yards and group 2 all know their best hits will be 200. Waiting till the first group have played twice nedlessly slows play.

Now that might not be your scenario today as they've clearly hit past you. But a rule to have to wait for a 2nd shot is flawed imo.
		
Click to expand...

That is supposing a number of things. The forward group(player) may not know the limits of the rearward group( player).
Or, it is reasonable to expect the forward player to be put off by the sound of the rearward hitter making his stroke.
It's a little time to wait just til the forward player has hit his shot.
It is inconsiderate, and worse still, intimidating,  to do otherwise.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That is supposing a number of things. The forward group(player) may not know the limits of the rearward group( player).
Or, it is reasonable to expect the forward player to be put off by the sound of the rearward hitter making his stroke.
It's a little time to wait just til the forward player has hit his shot.
It is inconsiderate, and worse still, intimidating,  to do otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

If the group behind clearly know the group are nowhere in range then I don't see an issue tbh.

Obviously re the op of this that wasn't the case. Without wishing to offend anyone. If I'm in a group of big hitters (other than myself), I wouldn't expect them to be offended if the ladies, seniors, or people who hit it as far as me teed off before they hit a second into a par 5 they could reach for example.

Saying never imo is just too militant. What about the guy who's duffed 3/4 along the fairway. And what range do you offically decide he is far away enough whilst the following fourball and now also waiting at the tee. 

I'm not saying do it constantly. Or in cases where you You have any doubt that you may get close. But a ball that's blatantly come to rest 30 yards short is of no threat to anyone. And saying never is just too extreme imo. 

If we always waited for people to clear off when they're blatantly out of range then there will be times where people end up waiting needlessly too.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 14, 2020)

Working on your pitching and developing a dose of the shanks


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I can see both sides of this.
I'm definitely with Kaz, to have someone behind teeing off because they can't reach you can be really disturbing. *Not knowing when the whack of the driver and the landing thud will be is not a nice feeling*.

But I can definitely see the other side too, because a guy on the tee who knows he can't get near the guy in front is just using common sense by teeing off.

I don't think we can arbitrarily say "you can't play til I've hit my 2nd", but once the landing area gets to within 30 or so yards it can definitely be off-putting.
		
Click to expand...

I think being somewhat hard of hearing maybe helps me here. If I hear a driver being hit I’d have no idea of it was 200 yards behind me, or 50 yards across on a different tee.

Re Kaz, I totally see her point as they had driven to her place on the course so clearly it would be in your mind from then onwards.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I can see both sides of this.
I'm definitely with Kaz, to have someone behind teeing off because they can't reach you can be really disturbing. Not knowing when the whack of the driver and the landing thud will be is not a nice feeling.

But I can definitely see the other side too, because a guy on the tee who knows he can't get near the guy in front is just using common sense by teeing off.

I don't think we can arbitrarily say "you can't play til I've hit my 2nd", but once the landing area gets to within 30 or so yards it can definitely be off-putting.
		
Click to expand...

As your last point - on my course I know where my drives tend to land, so I'll just wait until they are probably about 30 yards beyond that before I drive. If I'm not as familiar with the course I'll wait a little bit longer until they've all hit and started moving on again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Working on your pitching and developing a dose of the shanks
		
Click to expand...

I recognise and empathise..but no likeee thought at all.  I managed my pitching yesterday evening without one.  Was doing a little jig inside


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I had 122 to the pin on the 2nd at the weekend.
After a full wedge, my next shot was from 88 yards, approximately at right angles and from the rough on the other side of the adjoining fairway....
Oh how I laughed 😐😳😅
		
Click to expand...

Cracking isn't it. Went down to work on my pitching only, not because I had been circumnavigating the hole with a shank or two but because I wanted to simply get better with the distance control. Hitting a few nicely to warm up and as soon as I measured my 20, 30, 40 and 50 yard marks and started in earnest they started. Any thoughts on distance work gone and the next 15 minutes back working on strike. Frustrating in spades but golf isn't meant to be easy and better on a practice ground than the course


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I had 122 to the pin on the 2nd at the weekend.
After a full wedge, my next shot was from 88 yards, approximately at right angles and from the rough on the other side of the adjoining fairway....
Oh how I laughed 😐😳😅
		
Click to expand...

Been there too many times...scarred for life...but there is a way through...and I think I discovered it yesterday evening.  Unfortunately it is the 3rd miracle cure I've discovered in as many months


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 15, 2020)

Sockets aside...all of a sudden over the last couple of rounds I've been having occasional difficulty getting out of bunkers - and I am good out of bunkers.  But before going out last night I realised what I'd changed in my address for a bunker shot - and keen as mustard to try out my realisation I went out yesterday evening - but yes - you guessed it.  I didn't go into a single bunker.  Irritating.  Might have to go to our practice bunkers (even more irritating)


----------



## sunshine (Jul 15, 2020)

Kaz said:



			It's not a rule, just courtesy that I show to players ahead and would, ideally, like shown to me. When you hear a shot behind, you don't know if you're out of their range or not. But I know that, on average, a four ball of men will probably have at least a couple of players who hit it significantly further than me so I find it very disconcerting when they start teeing off while I'm preparing to hit my second shot.
		
Click to expand...


This happened to me a couple of weeks ago. I was putting out on a par 3 and the women in the group behind teed off while we were still putting. They couldn't reach the green so decided to play, but it was really disconcerting standing on the green while someone is taking a full swing with a driver only 150 yards away!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Playing first proper comp of the year after work tonight. Quick glance at the leaderboard.... just the 46 points to beat 

Click to expand...

Best take your “A” game


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Playing first proper comp of the year after work tonight. Quick glance at the leaderboard.... just the 46 points to beat 

Click to expand...

So they tell you what other people have scored before you enter?? That's not right surely.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Playing first proper comp of the year after work tonight. Quick glance at the leaderboard.... just the 46 points to beat 

Click to expand...

just need to get your habdicap up then, a nice round 12 would do it i'd imagine


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			There’s live scoring on the website as results are posted. It’s great.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a fan of that. How many people do you think saw that someone had scored 46 points and decided not to bother entering? I think it should all be blind, you take your chances.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not a fan of that. How many people do you think saw that someone had scored 46 points and decided not to bother entering? I think it should all be blind, you take your chances.
		
Click to expand...

That is one of the reasons our place does not do it, same for Open Days we hold. People would pull out or worse, creatively get a score just above the winning one . 

The concept of a live leaderboard sounds good but in practice I am with you on this.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Would need about 100 bad rounds! Bring on the WHS and I’ll be able to do it in a fraction of that! 

Click to expand...

heres hoping


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 16, 2020)

Not a fan of IG leaderboard showing “in progress“ rounds alongside posted rounds, only because it handles it so badly.  

Can’t see a problem knowing the leading scores it wouldn’t stop me entering.  I just hope to play well a win or any prize is a bonus.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I couldn’t disagree more! You’d need to be a sad git to pull out of a comp just cos someone else has a good score.
		
Click to expand...

That doesn't mean it doesn't happen does it? I just don't think latecomers should have the advantage of knowing how well they need to play to win it, that's all. Doesn't seem to fair to me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			There’s live scoring on the website as results are posted. It’s great.
		
Click to expand...

I hate it.. And so avoid looking at scoreboard at all costs or engaging in any discussions over 'what's in'.

If I know that say 46pts stableford is in, and maybe a couple 42 or more, then I know from the outset that I haven't a hope in hades of winning or even coming in the frame.  I don't only enter comps to win them - of course I don't - but if I know before I tee off that I *can't *win then a key element of my motivation ad enjoyment is wheeched away.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Kaz said:



			The higher level you play at the more common this is. I’ve played many comps where hole by hole scoring is updated every few holes on the web. And of course the pros have it all the time. I don’t see why club golfers shouldn’t also have it rather than having to wait a day or more to find out the results.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think it's the same for the pros because the vast majority would back themselves to win on their day so they probably quite like knowing what they have to beat. Most handicap golfers probably don't have this confidence...

I agree with @SwingsitlikeHogan - as he says I don't play only to try and win, but if I walk off the course with 41 points say, I feel like the emotion should be hope that I may have won, I shouldn't be walking off knowing that 41 was nowhere near good enough. Each to their own though. They do say it's the hope that kills you I suppose.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That doesn't mean it doesn't happen does it? I just don't think latecomers should have the advantage of knowing how well they need to play to win it, that's all. Doesn't seem to fair to me.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be interested to see if there is in fact any advantage to be had. 

The later starters on the pga today will start as the earlier groups finish. I wonder if there are more late starters at the top after day one?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			I'd be interested to see if there is in fact any advantage to be had.

The later starters on the pga today will start as the earlier groups finish. I wonder if there are more late starters at the top after day one?
		
Click to expand...

As I said before, let's not pretend it's the same for pros as it is for us. It's not like they're going to see someone at -10 and go "actually I won't bother".


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			As I said before, let's not pretend it's the same for pros as it is for us. It's not like they're going to see someone at -10 and go "actually I won't bother". 

Click to expand...

I'm not discussing whether pro's wouldn't bother. I'm talking about quantifiable proof of how often it would get equalled or beaten. I'm sure there could also be the opposite effect too, how many times have we seen Rory (other examples available) be well down the leader board Sunday am and have a blinder as he's relaxed knowing his score probably won't matter. 

That being said, i enter comps to lower my handicap not to win (that's a bonus), if anyone chooses to walk away knowing the score they have the issue. Not the scoring system.


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not a fan of that. How many people do you think saw that someone had scored 46 points and decided not to bother entering? I think it should all be blind, you take your chances.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think I've ever heard of anyone not entering a comp because there was a score that scared them off playing. I suppose though there are people like that, same sort of person who walks off if they start badly.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jul 16, 2020)

I think the bigger potential issue is that certain groups of people would know what score they have to beat and manipulate their scores to win. Not sure how likely it is, or how often it would happen, but I wouldn't even bother giving them a chance to if I had the choice. There will be people out there who are happy to cheat to win, the same sort of cheating that would be nigh-on impossible in an elite amateur or professional event where playing partners are often drawn. Potential negatives of publicly displaying an in-progress leaderboard outweigh the benefits I think, especially in an Open.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 16, 2020)

4 putting the 1st followed by 2 blobs 

Then playing nothing short of great golf for the rest of the round lol


----------



## sunshine (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			So they tell you what other people have scored before you enter?? That's not right surely.
		
Click to expand...

You can always choose not to look at the scores, if you're worried about scoreboard pressure. I can't think of any sport, including golf, where it's not right to know the scores of your competitors, "blind" scoring as you refer to it. Imagine coming out to bat second in a cricket match, not knowing what total you have to chase.


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

The day I manage to flush my irons is the same day that my putting falls off a cliff!
I managed, on consecutive holes, to see a long putt disappear over the edge far of the green!


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think it's the same for the pros because the vast majority would back themselves to win on their day so they probably quite like knowing what they have to beat. Most handicap golfers probably don't have this confidence...

I agree with @SwingsitlikeHogan - as he says I don't play only to try and win, but *if I walk off the course with 41 points say, I feel like the emotion should be hope that I may have won*, I shouldn't be walking off knowing that 41 was nowhere near good enough. Each to their own though. They do say it's the hope that kills you I suppose. 

Click to expand...

If I walk off the course with 41 points I honestly wouldn't care what anyone else had scored ......................... I'd just be buzzing in the knowledge that I'd played bloody well.


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 16, 2020)

Those stupid hole liner things which means you have to just about drop putts in dead weight otherwise they roll back out 😡


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

Definitely know of a few at my club, especially if it wasn't a divisionalised comp, and off low handicaps wouldn't bother. They've no chance. If the comp is split into divisions it isn't the end of the world but I wouldn't enjoy a live leaderboard


----------



## Slab (Jul 16, 2020)

Each to their own but I'll play even if I know my game is up poo creek 
Who knows when you might hole out with an iron in hand... or even better
Anyway every comp is good social craic and some F&B


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2020)

The 12yr old younger sister of our 15yr old rising teenage star in the ladies game got a hole in one on our 6th last weekend.  A hybrid 152yds - plonk.

She's only been playing 3yrs...it's just not fair


----------



## TheJezster (Jul 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That doesn't mean it doesn't happen does it? I just don't think latecomers should have the advantage of knowing how well they need to play to win it, that's all. Doesn't seem to fair to me.
		
Click to expand...

The pros know! 😉 
Do you think they shouldn't know what they have to shoot? So if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for us. 

I think it's great, I'm definitely all for it 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 16, 2020)

TheJezster said:



			The pros know! 😉
Do you think they shouldn't know what they have to shoot? So if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for us.

I think it's great, I'm definitely all for it 👍
		
Click to expand...

I'm torn. Think it's different in the pro game when they are playing for their living and at times their tour card and future. For us though I'd rather not know as in my head it creates more pressure to take on shots trying to force a score. Of course I can only influence my own ball/score but knowing would definitely influence how I went about it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jul 16, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Don't think I've ever heard of anyone not entering a comp because there was a score that scared them off playing. I suppose though there are people like that, same sort of person who walks off if they start badly.
		
Click to expand...


We had a mixed pairs event at a club I was at a few years ago where the weekend players competed on the Sunday and the midweek pairs on the Friday. I know, stupid as hell but what can you do.  I scored 47 points with my partner and were miles in front of the other weekend players.  The nob who organised it tried to ensure that no-one from the midweek side found out the results or otherwise no-one would have competed.  It didn't work.  Everyone knew ;-)   and everyone still turned up.  And I won that side as well with a different partner!    As I said, stupid competition but the trophy is sitting on the shelf.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

TheJezster said:



			The pros know! 😉
Do you think they shouldn't know what they have to shoot? So if it's good enough for them, it's good enough for us.

I think it's great, I'm definitely all for it 👍
		
Click to expand...

You probably hadn't caught up with all the posts when you wrote that but we already discussed how it's completely different for the pros (obviously).

I've twice had the experience of shooting 40+ points but walking off knowing I hadn't won (both times because the same mate I was playing with had more points than me) - and I've also walked off with 40 points _not_ knowing if I'd won or not. And I prefer the latter, still with the hope of a victory in tact. That's all.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm the opposite but I fully appreciate your own preference.
I think in the age of this new fangled Internet malarkey, there's no going back.
Blame the millenials 😎
		
Click to expand...

Our club is a bit behind most - we've only just started enter our scores electronically in any format, post-lockdown. Before that it was post your cards in the box for the club sec to go through.   Probably be a long time before we have live leaderboards, if ever.


----------



## DanFST (Jul 17, 2020)

When people don't hand a lost club in.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 17, 2020)

DanFST said:



			When people don't hand a lost club in.
		
Click to expand...

A slightly related story.  One of my playing partners in a three ball this week suddenly announced at the 9th tee that he must have left his pitching wedge greenside somewhere.  A passing marshal in a buggy set off to check all the greens, but without luck.  All the way round he kept on and on about his bloody wedge and what he could/should do.  When we got to the clubhouse, it had not been handed in and so, as we left, he set off to recheck the greens.  He messaged me later to say that it was in his car ... it wasn’t in his bag during the round. 🙄


----------



## Wilson (Jul 17, 2020)

My lack of ability to put the ball in play off our 16th tee, it's not even a hard tee shot.


----------



## Slab (Jul 17, 2020)

All the golf carts I've driven have been left hand drive


----------



## banjofred (Jul 17, 2020)

Practicing this morning and just couldn't find the fix.....2 shag bags of balls (about 180) and just poopy until a simple change I made in the last 10 shots.....and then the mower came out so I had to quit. Was it the fix, or not? Didn't get a chance to hit long enough to find out.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2020)

I find our front 9 hard enough as it is without the greens being incredibly slow for some reason and the fairways a bit fluffy as well
Your brain thinks a putt is going to go,like a Porsche and it goes like a Morris Minor with asthma.....
Took a good few holes to retrain the brain.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 17, 2020)

Going back from good/average to poor today. Had a day off and well up for it after a lie in and watching the cricket on the box.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 18, 2020)

Pretty sure I played with a cheat yesterday in a 36 hole open but can't be totally sure or prove anything.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 18, 2020)

drive4show said:



			Pretty sure I played with a cheat yesterday in a 36 hole open but can't be totally sure or prove anything.
		
Click to expand...

What makes you think they were cheating then?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 18, 2020)

Took a cap to make sure my bald nogging didn't burn. Took it off to sit on the patio as I thought the chair was sufficiently in the shade. Now got a sore and painful head. The shower will be painful later


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2020)

Played with a guy today who put his card and pencil back in the back after he used it.  Every tee we waited for him to rummage around to find the pencil. 

Another guy finally said, "no pockets in your trousers?"


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 18, 2020)

Couple of Single opens I’ve enjoyed before are available to book. 
Just about to dig my CDH number out then realised I can’t play because I cancelled my membership last year and not a member of a club.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 19, 2020)

hitting the ball as well as you ever have but being unable to score...


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 20, 2020)

Finally getting out to play after ages without a game, hitting the driver really well over and over again (a totally unheard of experience with a power slice being the normal situation) and then destroying any hope of a decent score because apparently I can no longer hit irons at all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 20, 2020)

Putting out on the first (169 off the yellows) and a ball bouncing on the green and running past us. The three of us almost had to pull one guy back who was for walking back to the tee and ripping heads from shoulders. Words were exchanged and with the marshal and with the office. Why hit whatever standard on such a short hole. Put a real downer on the day for a while


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Jul 21, 2020)

Clothing sizes. I bought a pair of Greg Norman shorts online last week in a 36 waist and they are hanging off me. Just ordered a pair of Sunderland trousers in a 34 waist, expecting them to crush my nuts when they arrive. I get that S/M/L can be different between maufacturers but trouser sizes in inches?!?!  Half of mine are 36 and half are 34, I guess I must be a 35 waist


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2020)

Someone drove through our group on the 3rd on Sunday. It's a blind shot where you can't see the bit of fairway you're hitting to, so you are supposed to wait for the group in front to ring the bell (which is still there and usable despite Covid) which signifies they have gone past the ditch. Well one of our group was still playing their second shot when a ball bounded past us. I wandered over and kicked his ball into said ditch. Shame really, he'd hit the perfect lay-up distance to it. If only he'd have waited a few minutes longer.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2020)

Hack it round last weekend, completely forgotten how to swing, but scrambled ok for 32 points. This weekend, swing back in groove and lovely ball striking, didn't hole a thing or get up and down, 32 points.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2020)

When your 25h/cap buddy gets really, really angry when he plays the shots of a ... 25 h/capper ... and then expresses bafflement as to why it happens 

As so it was recently as yet another putt went scooting past the hole - and kept going - and going - and the cry went up How the...Why!!!???  And I mused - because you hit it far too hard...


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 21, 2020)

Idiots who make zero effort to smooth the sand in the bunker when they leave it, esp in a medal. Doubly esp when they have built a stance up the face, by jumping up and down in 7 inch deep sand.
Yes, we do pick and place within 6 inches, but once this is done, there is no where within 6 in that gives a half playable lie, and also a ball that could have run down into the bunker, doesn't. 

That was my medal done and dusted.


----------



## Crow (Jul 21, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Idiots who make zero effort to smooth the sand in the bunker when they leave it, esp in a medal. Doubly esp when they have built a stance up the face, by jumping up and down in 7 inch deep sand.
Yes, we do pick and place within 6 inches, but once this is done, there is no where within 6 in that gives a half playable lie, and also a ball that could have run down into the bunker, doesn't.

That was my medal done and dusted.
		
Click to expand...

Twice today I found bunkers where someone had done the bunker shuffle to get a solid base and then not bothered to even attempt to smooth over afterwards, knobs.


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 24, 2020)

Taking 2 shots to get on a 530 yard par five in two, then taking 3 shots to get 15 feet


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Taking 2 shots to get on a 530 yard par five in two, then taking 3 shots to get 15 feet

Click to expand...

Time to buy a huge headed fugly putter and get rid of the vanity Scotty...

You mates will stop taking the pish about the fuglyness when you're holing everything.

My mate is a poor putter, he has gone to armlock which looks very uncomfortable to me but he is seriously good with this, rock solid at holing out and knocking it dead from long range.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 24, 2020)

saving_par said:



			My mate is a poor putter, he has gone to armlock which looks very uncomfortable to me but he is seriously good with this, rock solid at holing out and knocking it dead from long range.
		
Click to expand...

I would never even consider trying one of them. Even if I putted amazingly with one, it must be annoying to have it sticking right out of the bag.  I'd also be concerned that they might one day expand the anchoring rules to include forearms and it gets banned.


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2020)

Not really an irritation but couldn't think where else to post.
Popped to a top tracer range before it closed. Guy in next bay was a real grip it n rip it sort. Wasn't paying too much attention but there were some towering shots, duffs, carves etc.
Anyway he left the screen on so I glanced over.
Av. Carry 266, Total 294, Ball Sp 174
and
wait for it
Consistency 2%  !

I almost wanted to go and play a match play game against him, would be fun.


----------



## Refurbished2020 (Jul 24, 2020)

Professionals and caddies. By this stage of their careers they should be able to line up their own putts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The new TaylorMade ad on Sky in the age of social distancing... Probably the most inappropriate advert ever 😅
		
Click to expand...

True, but if I get the opportunity to stink up Rory's 3 ball and see just how good they are close up then sod the social distancing, I'm in.


----------



## woofers (Jul 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			"Pairs" 😡

It's fourball or foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

I know, shocking isn’t it.
You just need to look on Golf Empire and see so many clubs getting it wrong by advertising “Pairs” Opens...


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 25, 2020)

Refurbished2020 said:



			Professionals and caddies. By this stage of their careers they should be able to line up their own putts.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, if there is one rule I would have changed it is that caddies cannot assist the putt. They would not be a allowed to be on the green.
Nor, as well, would I allow the use of "green contour maps".

The player to read the green and play the putt unassisted.

Which is pretty much what is happening as I watch the Betfred Masters final round.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 25, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Yes, if there is one rule I would have changed it is that caddies cannot assist the putt. They would not be a allowed to be on the green.
Nor, as well, would I allow the use of "green contour maps".

The player to read the green and play the putt unassisted.

*Which is pretty much what is happening as I watch the Betfred Masters final round*.
		
Click to expand...

Could part of that be that quite a few players don't have there regular caddies due to the special bubble. Appear to be quite a few partners on the bag, who presumably aren't particularly skilled. 

I agree with getting rid of the green maps btw, but think caddies should be allowed, we can all visit top clubs and get a caddie with years of experience to help us.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 25, 2020)

Going OOB on the 17th. Seems to be a regular occurrence when we play off the yellow tee which admittedly is tight to the line of the OOB but irrespective of how far right I aim or what club I hit it still goes left. Idiot


----------



## IainP (Jul 25, 2020)

The 1st and last par 5s where I'm playing are out of range for me in 2 shots. In today's round on both I was the closest I've been in 2, on the fairway, since joining. I fatted both approaches 🙁 (65 - 70 yard shots).
Guess what I need to practice...


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2020)

IainP said:



			Not really an irritation but couldn't think where else to post.
Popped to a top tracer range before it closed. Guy in next bay was a real grip it n rip it sort. Wasn't paying too much attention but there were some towering shots, duffs, carves etc.
Anyway he left the screen on so I glanced over.
Av. Carry 266, Total 294, Ball Sp 174
and
wait for it
Consistency 2%  !

I almost wanted to go and play a match play game against him, would be fun.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe the guy has a really controlled smooth swing out on the course, but after watching Bryson he thought he’d go down the range and try smashing it


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 25, 2020)

Nick Faldo commentary on the PGA tour


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2020)

18th at Huntswood today, a short par 5, I hit my best drive of the day. Got about 190 to the green and I start thinking "ooh I can reach that.. I've never had an eagle before.. this is going to be great". Pull the 20° hybrid - cue 10 yard duff. Thanks brain.  Didn't even get on with the next attempt either, fatted it to leave a 50 yard pitch. Glorious first eagle becomes disappointing bogey to end.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			18th at Huntswood today, a short par 5, I hit my best drive of the day. Got about 190 to the green and I start thinking "ooh I can reach that.. I've never had an eagle before.. this is going to be great". Pull the 20° hybrid - cue 10 yard duff. Thanks brain.  Didn't even get on with the next attempt either, fatted it to leave a 50 yard pitch. Glorious first eagle becomes disappointing bogey to end.
		
Click to expand...

Only 2 responses needed!
1. TFG!
2. Never ever anticipate what's going to happen with your next shot!

_Chance_ of first Eagle..fine though! But still best to treat it as 'possible Birdie'!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 25, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Only 2 responses needed!
1. TFG!
2. Never ever anticipate what's going to happen with your next shot!

_Chance_ of first Eagle..fine though! But still best to treat it as 'possible Birdie'!
		
Click to expand...

What's TFG?

Obviously the irritation was my mind drifting into fairyland rather than concentrating on the shot so you don't need to tell me.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What's TFG?

Obviously the irritation was my mind drifting into fairyland rather than concentrating on the shot so you don't need to tell me. 

Click to expand...

Well the first and last of the abbreviation are 'That's' and 'Golf'. I'm sure you can work out what the F stands for (though it's normally with an 'E' not a 'U'!).


----------



## IanM (Jul 26, 2020)

Open Pairs events when they put 2 pairs from the same large party of geezers together. 

They always seem to win something too.

Fancy that!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2020)

5 x three putts yesterday...stoopid and irritating.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Jul 26, 2020)

https://www.bunkered.co.uk/golf-new...f-union-blasted-over-juniors-disqualification

I find this a bit pathetic tbh.


----------



## Sats (Jul 26, 2020)

When you stripe a drive down the fairway and then catch someone trying to pick up your ball


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 26, 2020)

Playing partners who are late on the tee so you feel rushed from the start. Not great for setting a good tempo


----------



## GG26 (Jul 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			5 x three putts yesterday...stoopid and irritating.
		
Click to expand...

I know the feeling.  Did this eight times in a comp last week, my distance control was abysmal.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 27, 2020)

Rain!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2020)

NearHull said:



			Rain!
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Got absolutely drenched on Saturday, then a quick downpour on the 16th on Sunday as well as I was just about to lose my matchplay round. Miserable weekend all round! After baking in my conservatory all last weekend while working from home.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed. Got absolutely drenched on Saturday, then a quick downpour on the 16th on Sunday as well as I was just about to lose my matchplay round. Miserable weekend all round! After baking in my conservatory all last weekend while working from home. 

Click to expand...

Missed it all bar it starting to rain as we were enjoying post round pints on the patio. Bloody windy too. Was due to go up after work to work on putting and short game but been throwing it down most of the morning on and off and some really strong gusts (more so than yesterday) so giving that a miss. On the plus side off Thursday and Friday and weather set fair and warm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2020)

When you are struggling along - trying to keep calm and together as your round falls apart hole by hole after a good front 9 - accepting graciously with barely a moan or complaint your every mistake...and your playing companion complains every time his 'good' shot doesn't get the result it 'deserves' - and that 'every time' can be multiple times on almost every hole...as it has been from the 1st.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 27, 2020)

Traminator said:



			People not shouting FORE!

Woke up and decided to go and have a quick knock, one of our early greens is 140 yards away from a tee on a different hole (ie separated by a 140 yard par 3).

Apart from me on the green and possibly father and son, 20 ish, on the tee, nobody to be seen, barely a breath of breeze, not a sound in the air.

I'm putting, whack, sound of driver on ball, followed by thud, ball lands loudly on green fairly close to me... It's so quiet you could hear a worm burp....

Up they trot, I look at them and say "that landed 10 feet away from me", to which father replies, "we shouted, didn't you hear us?" 😅😅😅😅

To say I was amazed was an understatement. The sheer front on him, you could almost speak to each other from 140 yards away the air was so still...

What sort of things that is teaching the son? Just ludicrous, if they'd have said "sorry mate we didn't think anyone was behind us" at least that would be credible 🧐.
		
Click to expand...

Standard form I'm afraid and I've lost count of the number of times someone has come close to hitting me and trotted the "well we shouted" line. Maybe shout and not whisper as though in a library or better still actually shout and don't lie


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2020)

Me.... 2 under gross this morning off the same tee;s and tee's as Sat... 9 shots difference


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 27, 2020)

Struggling to keep a 7 off the card.  They just keep popping up out of nowhere. 

...and...

Regularly making a mess of a straightforward hole.  I give you our SI 8 8th hole.  A short and relatively straightforward par 4.  Yes there can be a bit of trouble off the tee if you miss the fairway.  Yes it can get messy if you miss the green with your 60-100yd 2nd shot.  But my last 5 rounds have been 8,7,6,5,5 - with the last including a three putt from inside 20ft - just when I thought I was keeping the sequence going...


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I would never even consider trying one of them. Even if I putted amazingly with one, it must be annoying to have it sticking right out of the bag.  I'd* also be concerned that they might one day expand the anchoring rules to include forearms and it gets banned*.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 28, 2020)

Hitting a drive up the middle, and when you get to where the ball should be, it's nowhere to be found. Happened to me this morning, big wide fairway, saw the ball land in the middle of it, no sign of the ball. Had to give up and move on. Infuriating!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			Hitting a drive up the middle, and when you get to where the ball should be, it's nowhere to be found. Happened to me this morning, big wide fairway, saw the ball land in the middle of it, no sign of the ball. Had to give up and move on. Infuriating!
		
Click to expand...

I still remember this happening to me a couple of years ago at Bushey Hall, hit a good drive, slight draw (probably out of the toe), landed on the right side of the fairway just rolling nicely towards the middle, just over a little ridge so it was out of sight from the tee but should have been fine. Never found it. I still wonder what happened to it to this day. It must have rolled on an extra 40 yards to go off the other side of the fairway?? Or a seagull grabbed it in its beak and flew off. It boggles the mind. I didn't see any other players who could have walked on and hit it by mistake. Crazy.


----------



## Crow (Jul 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I still remember this happening to me a couple of years ago at Bushey Hall, hit a good drive, slight draw (probably out of the toe), landed on the right side of the fairway just rolling nicely towards the middle, just over a little ridge so it was out of sight from the tee but should have been fine. Never found it. I still wonder what happened to it to this day. It must have rolled on an extra 40 yards to go off the other side of the fairway?? Or a seagull grabbed it in its beak and flew off. It boggles the mind. I didn't see any other players who could have walked on and hit it by mistake. Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's time to let it go now.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2020)

Crow said:



			I think it's time to let it go now. 

Click to expand...

Whenever something reminds me of it like this I still wonder what the hell happened to it! I need closure! It makes no sense!


----------



## Italian outcast (Jul 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Whenever something reminds me of it like this I still wonder what the hell happened to it! I need closure! It makes no sense!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not stalking you - honest - (and excuse me if I repeat myself) but ....


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 28, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I still remember this happening to me a couple of years ago at Bushey Hall, hit a good drive, slight draw (probably out of the toe), landed on the right side of the fairway just rolling nicely towards the middle, just over a little ridge so it was out of sight from the tee but should have been fine. Never found it. I still wonder what happened to it to this day. It must have rolled on an extra 40 yards to go off the other side of the fairway?? Or a seagull grabbed it in its beak and flew off. It boggles the mind. I didn't see any other players who could have walked on and hit it by mistake. Crazy.
		
Click to expand...

Used to happen regularly at Parkstone many years ago, a Rheinard was the culprit.!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2020)

The lost ball in the fairway has only happened to me a few times. Once at Wimbledon Common when I suspect kids on bikes were the culprits. Hit a great drive n the 9th to be a few yards short of the green. Went down and up the ravine you hit over to see no ball there. My PP's and I all knew where it had been. Also lost one at Horton Park. Hit it on another fairway (easy to do there) and on my own and saw it down. I waited for the group to play their shots before going over and of course not there. I don't know if someone simply picked it up and I didn't see or hit the wrong ball but they were a four ball and thought it wouldn't end well if I asked the question


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 28, 2020)

We had a red kite nesting near the 1st green it would regularly try and grab balls off the green.

Little bugger showed no interest if they were in the rough or sand.  Switched to yellow balls and he stopped being interested my ball at least.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 28, 2020)

9 hole comp only managed 15 points 

Back 9 after carrying on... 19 points 

Always the way


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 28, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			9 hole comp only managed 15 points

Back 9 after carrying on... 19 points

Always the way
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Mind you 15 isn't the end of the world. Had far fewer than that in comps


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 28, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yep. Mind you 15 isn't the end of the world. Had far fewer than that in comps
		
Click to expand...

Oh defo. Just the last 3 holes of the 9.. 20 yards short of green in 2.. walk off with a double. Next is par 3 .. pulled tee well off line (wind assisted) found it.. fluffed the chip double . Par 5 last .. 115 left in 2.. shanked into the gorse .. double 

4 points in 3 holes


----------



## USER1999 (Jul 28, 2020)

Just golf. It's a continuing theme.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 1, 2020)

Decided to play with a fade today. Really not my favourite shape. 
It was rubbish. Felt horrible on set up, and really don't see the world that way.
But....
By 18, it had really neutralised my ball flight. Way straighter, and really a nice solid strike.

Which really was the whole point of the exercise.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 1, 2020)

Hitting all my pitches and chips dangerously close to the socket warming up. Managed not to shank any but didn't fill me with short game confidence. Was hitting full shots well so not sure why shorter shots moved. Didn't affect shots on the course and pitched ok but stood there nervously


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Aug 2, 2020)

Just followed a guy playing on his own at another Surrey club for the entire back nine with his teenage daughter pushing his trolley.  Course is completely empty.  Every hole I am walking up to the tee as he is sauntering off - held up on every shot.  Never once asks me to play through but then comes over to complain in the car park that I was putting him off for being so close behind.

Somehow I restrained from saying anything or shoving a wedge up his backside.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 2, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just followed a guy playing on his own at another Surrey club for the entire back nine with his teenage daughter pushing his trolley.  Course is completely empty.  Every hole I am walking up to the tee as he is sauntering off - held up on every shot.  Never once asks me to play through but then comes over to complain in the car park that I was putting him off for being so close behind.

Somehow I restrained from saying anything or shoving a wedge up his backside.
		
Click to expand...

Which club? Unlike you to not be forthcoming with your point of view


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 2, 2020)

I hit my driver on 12 holes today. 11 chip outs. No way to play in a medal. Driving has gone to pot.

On the plus side  I played some stunning golf, once I had a ball in play.

Really hate putting with the pin in. It's so rubbish. Still don't get why I can't be trusted to take it out in a redponsible manner.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 3, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I hit my driver on 12 holes today. 11 chip outs. No way to play in a medal. Driving has gone to pot.

On the plus side  I played some stunning golf, once I had a ball in play.

Really hate putting with the pin in. It's so rubbish. Still don't get why I can't be trusted to take it out in a redponsible manner.
		
Click to expand...

Because you can't spell it..thats why..


----------



## Fish (Aug 3, 2020)

We have 2 tees (3rd & 14th) that when playing off the back stones we’re immediately behind and quite close to the previous green.

When I’m in a position to go for the green and if there’s a group on the tee, I simply wait. 

I think it’s common sense personally, it doesn’t or shouldn’t require a sign or local rule to inform people to wait, for what would be seconds for the tee to clear.

So why do people still think it’s alright to go for the green, fly it, shout fore and have balls land at my feet on the full 😡

Even if they hit the green, you hear a thud in your backswing, which is enough to affect you!

I just find common sense so lacking at times, do people really need to be told formally to not do something that is so bloody obviously and potentially dangerous to stop doing it?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 3, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just followed a guy playing on his own at another Surrey club for the entire back nine with his teenage daughter pushing his trolley.  Course is completely empty.  Every hole I am walking up to the tee as he is sauntering off - held up on every shot.  Never once asks me to play through but then comes over to complain in the car park that I was putting him off for being so close behind.

Somehow I restrained from saying anything or shoving a wedge up his backside.
		
Click to expand...

When I had a moan at my place about getting held up, I was told that it is up to me to ask to play through, then and ONLY then, if you have not been allowed to play though, will they act


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

Still trying to flog my old trolley on Ebay. Had an offer of £80, then an offer came in for £82 so I rejected the £80 offer. Then Mr 82 'retracts' his offer?? I didn't even know you could bloody do that, I thought once you made an offer you had to honour it. So now I have no offers.


----------



## Slab (Aug 3, 2020)

I haven't played better than my cat 4 handicap for 18 months. On Saturday I tee'd it forward (from UK white to yellow) to play the course about 350 shorter at around 6,000yds... and ended up with 45 points!

That's a smidge better than the 2 shot difference in SSS between the tees


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Still trying to flog my old trolley on Ebay. Had an offer of £80, then an offer came in for £82 so I rejected the £80 offer. Then Mr 82 'retracts' his offer?? I didn't even know you could bloody do that, I thought once you made an offer you had to honour it. So now I have no offers. 

Click to expand...

Go back to Mr. 80 & see if he's still interested?


----------



## DRW (Aug 3, 2020)

Not going to play Swinley Forest this year after all.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 3, 2020)

Put my clubs in to be regripped and asked if yesterday lunchtime ave them enough time to do them and pick them up tonight for a game tomorrow. Resounding yes so left them. Arrived at 5.30 - shop shuts at 6 and half done and half with the grips off so unusable. Looks like I'm playing G25's (minus several weights in the irons) tomorrow


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Go back to Mr. 80 & see if he's still interested?
		
Click to expand...

When I rejected I included a comment saying someone else had bid 82. Praying he comes back with 83 now.


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2020)

DRW said:



			Not going to play Swinley Forest this year after all.  

Click to expand...

That’s devastating news.
thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Still trying to flog my old trolley on Ebay. Had an offer of £80, then an offer came in for £82 so I rejected the £80 offer. Then Mr 82 'retracts' his offer?? I didn't even know you could bloody do that, I thought once you made an offer you had to honour it. So now I have no offers. 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂 

sorry For laughing Orikoru but that’s made me giggle.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 3, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			😂😂😂😂

sorry For laughing Orikoru but that’s made me giggle.
		
Click to expand...

I'm at my wit's end with Ebay trying to sell this thing. Already had it with people trying to private message me frankly laughable offers, and now this! Nobody bids anymore, everyone's a tightarse trying to get it for half price.


----------



## Stuart_C (Aug 4, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm at my wit's end with Ebay trying to sell this thing. Already had it with people trying to private message me frankly laughable offers, and now this! Nobody bids anymore, *everyone's a tightarse trying to get it for half price*.
		
Click to expand...


Oh the irony 😁


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Putting with the flag in.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 4, 2020)

Stuart_C said:



			Oh the irony 😁
		
Click to expand...

If something's too expensive for me I just don't buy it, I'm not going to shamelessly try and haggle it down.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just followed a guy playing on his own at another Surrey club for the entire back nine with his teenage daughter pushing his trolley.  Course is completely empty.  Every hole I am walking up to the tee as he is sauntering off - held up on every shot.  Never once asks me to play through but then comes over to complain in the car park that I was putting him off for being so close behind.

Somehow I restrained from saying anything or shoving a wedge up his backside.
		
Click to expand...

This sounds very passive aggressive. Couldn't you have politely asked to play through?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 4, 2020)

Having to pull out of Forum@Bearwood Lakes as Mrs SILH has booked for us to go to Cornwall that week for a BIG 0 birthday of hers.  Ah well.  The sacrifices one has to make in life...


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 4, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Never once asks me to play through but then comes over to complain in the car park that I was putting him off for being so close behind.
		
Click to expand...

Tell me you moved your car to block him in and went out to play the back nine again


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 4, 2020)

Slab said:



			I haven't played better than my cat 4 handicap for 18 months. On Saturday I tee'd it forward (from UK white to yellow) to play the course about 350 shorter at around 6,000yds... and ended up with 45 points!

That's a smidge better than the 2 shot difference in SSS between the tees
		
Click to expand...

I’m not surprised.  At my course the whites aren’t that much further back but there are several holes where the extra distance makes a disproportionate difference ... there are a few holes where I can just reach the green in a given number of shots from the yellows but the extra yardage, although not great, will add often one shot to my score.  The overall effect is far more than the two shot difference in the SSS.  Also, some of the white tees are located in a different positions and so, in addition to the extra distance, the hole plays differently.  I don‘t understand why my club plays virtually all seniors comps off the whites.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 4, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Tell me you moved your car to block him in and went out to play the back nine again 

Click to expand...

Then he'd tell you later that when he finished his nine, he came back to find his car moved with a door window broken😳


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 4, 2020)

Blister. Rocked up to Silvermere today and got five packs of replacement cleats and have been taking the worse worn ones out of my FJ's. Some have been very unwilling to come out and now have a blister on my left hand under my index finger which now feels painful when I grip a club. Playing tomorrow as well


----------



## Dando (Aug 6, 2020)

My 3 wood. It’s great on the range but    awful on the course


----------



## woofers (Aug 6, 2020)

Canary Kid said:



			I don‘t understand why my club plays virtually all seniors comps off the whites.
		
Click to expand...

You could ask the committee...?
However I see that with a Par of 72 and SSS of 69, perhaps the thought of scoring 39 points in Stableford ‘to be level’, 36 pts (cat 3) and 37 pts (cat 2) to avoid a 0.1 increase in handicap doesn‘t appeal?
Perhaps the WHS will level things up a bit.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 6, 2020)

First comp of the season on Tuesday. Been playing well and hoping for a good showing. Arrived early, warmed up and was hitting nicely. First ball off the first tee, into the river. Second shot (third stroke) into a bush. Aaarrrgghhh! No excuses, just the difference of having a card to mark. Lost a ball off the tee on the second too. Managed to pull the round back after that and hit buffer. Just so frustrating.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 6, 2020)

Also, getting a pain in the fleshy bit between my thumb and forefinger on my left hand. Really sore and assuming golf related.


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 7, 2020)

Needing a birdie 3 up the last for a new PB and ending up with a nine. Blow up holes are rare for me but that one was quite spectacular.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 7, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Needing a birdie 3 up the last for a new PB and ending up with a nine. Blow up holes are rare for me but that one was quite spectacular.
		
Click to expand...

And that's why you don't add up the score til the end.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2020)

To be told by my Pro that my grip isn't great - when for donkeys I've been convinced that it's perfect.  Ach well - best to know these things.


----------



## User20205 (Aug 7, 2020)

Kaz said:



			“Well out”

I know you mean well but my ambition for the shot went much further than just getting out the bunker so I’m actually a bit annoyed that I’m still 25 feet short of the hole... and may even now be saying rude words to myself under my breath... 🙈
		
Click to expand...

‘Good Shot’ irritates me, when it’s clearly distinctly average. Some fellas say it on everything that goes in a forward direction


----------



## IainP (Aug 7, 2020)

Played with a guy off scratch last weekend and tried to be very selective with praise 😀
Plus of course the odd hole I played better (than him) made up a bit for the overall disappointing round. Good to watch though.


----------



## Dando (Aug 8, 2020)

Dando said:



			My 3 wood. It’s great on the range but    awful on the course
		
Click to expand...

Went to the range early this morning and as usual the 3 wood was on its best behavior. No doubt when I play again it’ll act like a petulant child


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2020)

Having to decide whether to use my 'corrected' grip in the comp today having not had any practice with it whatsoever.  On balance I might as well start somewhere.  I don't expect to win the comp - and if I am outside buffer - so what...but let's see how it feels in the swing and if it changes anything much.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Ha ha ha

Normally combined with "great/good shot" (as above) when you've thinned it in the general direction, "great putt" when you've holed a basic straight 4 footer, and my personal favourite 😡, "unlucky" when you know from the moment of impact that you've hit a bad putt that never had a chance of going in - ESPECIALLY when it's a foot short... 🤔

Add to the list, people who shout "go" and it goes long, "sit" when it's short, and generally constantly talking nonsense to your ball... Yes mate, I know it's in the rough 🧐
		
Click to expand...

We always whistle the Dam Busters theme tune whenever a pal puts 1 in the water then say in unison " well done Barnes ".


----------



## yandabrown (Aug 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm sure that's hilarious in your fourball 🧐😉

But surely the whole point of that is only if it bounces across and over the water?
		
Click to expand...

I played a match play once and my opponent bounced it over 50ft of water and rolled it up on the green, I remarked how very Barnes Wallace it was. At that point I remembered he was German 😳! Yikes, "Don't mention the war, I did it once but I think I got away with it!".


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 8, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I'm sure that's hilarious in your fourball 🧐😉

But surely the whole point of that is only if it bounces across and over the water?
		
Click to expand...

 Quite frankly my dear I don't give a dam 
And don't call me shirley


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 8, 2020)

People that still think five minutes is permissable to look for a ball, worse so when it its the captain's group. Got to the 10th today and they were looking for a ball down the left and were already searching. We waited at least five minutes before they sauntered back to their own balls. Perhaps it was simply the fact I was going well and on a good rhythm and it was so hot and muggy


----------



## IainP (Aug 8, 2020)

BBC Sport site.

Tour event in Britain, British golfer leading and nothing at all.

Obviously the US PGA is the main attraction but they have stories on the PGA,  the LPGA, and the Rose Ladies series.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 10, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Having to decide whether to use my 'corrected' grip in the comp today having not had any practice with it whatsoever.  On balance I might as well start somewhere.  I don't expect to win the comp - and if I am outside buffer - so what...but let's see how it feels in the swing and if it changes anything much.
		
Click to expand...

Oooh - on Saturday with my 'new' grip I turned into one great mahoosive hooker.  I stuck with it all the way round but at the end of it having posted a horror score (no big deal +0.1) one of my playing companions mentioned how very strong my grip was.  

And so out on Sunday in a Texas Scramble I weakened it a little - and managed to eliminate the uncontrollable hook - it still felt a bit weird - and I still didn't score very well.  I had mentioned my grip and hook problems to my 'team' on the 1st.  On the 4th a low-SF team member told me that my grip looked just fine...and that was actually a great help confidence wise.  So I shall persevere - especially as a lucy locket felt a long way away...


----------



## Dan2501 (Aug 12, 2020)

Week of the Club Champs thought I'd go and get a bit of practice in after work and literally shanked 90% of the balls I hit. Real confidence booster. Not hit a shank on the golf course for months so where they've come from I have no idea, but nice fun idea to get into my head before 36 holes on Saturday. Have to go again tomorrow and try and rebuild now. Brilliant.


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 12, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			People that still think five minutes is permissable to look for a ball, worse so when it its the captain's group. Got to the 10th today and they were looking for a ball down the left and were already searching. We waited at least five minutes before they sauntered back to their own balls. Perhaps it was simply the fact I was going well and on a good rhythm and it was so hot and muggy
		
Click to expand...

That's a terrible example from your club captain did you have a word with him afterwards?


----------



## Chico84 (Aug 12, 2020)

Allowed out for nine holes after work. Three holes in and (despite having weathered the hottest week of the year so far) the thunder and lightning kick in, as well as torrential rain. Annoying as I had hit 270 yard plus drives on each hole consistently. Didn’t fancy getting fried though.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2020)

Ying/Yang last night. Got up there early and hit a basket of balls really nicely despite the 36 degree hit. Decided to play 9 as there were gaps, only for the thunder to roll in after a par, birdie start and the klaxon going off so adjourned to the bar instead. Would have liked to have got some more holes in for Captains Day on Saturday but hit it well so perhaps it was good to leave it there. Funny to see golfers scurrying back to the clubhouse as the rain started


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 13, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			That's a terrible example from your club captain did you have a word with him afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

No reply so I assume that’s a no then , so stop moaning about it.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2020)

being in the winning team in our better ball and team scores in the MWF roll ups in almost evry game but we are still only playing for a virt pot


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 13, 2020)

therod said:



			‘Good Shot’ irritates me, when it’s clearly distinctly average. Some fellas say it on everything that goes in a forward direction
		
Click to expand...

I have conditioned myself to watch the other guys ball until it lands and then comment appropriately. My constant golfing companion does the exact opposite, he calls "good shot" the second someones ball leaves the club face, he is even more enthusiastic about this process if we are playing with someone we don't know. 
 As in two weeks ago he called good shot on three consecutive tee shots all of which were terrible. Me I find it hilarious, and he can't be shamed, so he just smiles back while I'm laughing at him. The poor fella we are playing with doesn't know what to think.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 13, 2020)

Rlburnside said:



			That's a terrible example from your club captain did you have a word with him afterwards?
		
Click to expand...

It was mentioned and to be fair he was apologetic and admitted they had got it wrong. He's been getting pelters on the roll up group Whatsapp as well so think the message has got through. Although no defence, given the heat, no-one was in that much of a hurry so not the end of the world


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2020)

Hitting my old Big Bertha 7 wood so much better and further than my G410 5 wood...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2020)

That when I played with a 26 handicapper two evening ago - and with me off 8, he played better golf than me; played better shots than me; and scored better than me.  And I am not moaning at him - no bandit he (he's improving) - just reflecting on my own ineptitude...

But as he said to me  'Today I can play like a 12 handicapper - including my best ever front 9 - and you can play like a 26 handicapper...but tomorrow I'll play like a 26 handicapper and you will be back playing to 8, and no matter what - at the moment I can't play to 8'  Which was a decent thing to say to a very downcast me.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 13, 2020)

Getting fed up of the tee time bookings ... wife’s clients can’t make decisions and I miss a slot ..appreciate that soundS selfish but I have limited opportunities normally I would just say Saturday or Sunday roll up and go to one, or play a round in the evening during the week. But everyone is desperate for course time.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2020)

This is a proper first world problem but........we are having a seniors comp on our course next Thursday and Friday. We have been given limited course courtesies at some other courses in the county which is great. The downside is I am missing two days of work the following week for golf and I can't justify another day, even though it is free golf at some nice places. Had they let us know earlier I could have factored it in and managed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



*This is a proper first world problem *but........we are having a seniors comp on our course next Thursday and Friday. We have been given limited course courtesies at some other courses in the county which is great. The downside is I am missing two days of work the following week for golf and I can't justify another day, even though it is free golf at some nice places. Had they let us know earlier I could have factored it in and managed it.
		
Click to expand...

Golf Random Irritations are never ever going to be anything other than that - I would excuse you of feeling you have to make that 'apology'


----------



## LincolnShep (Aug 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is a proper first world problem but........we are having a seniors comp on our course next Thursday and Friday. We have been given limited course courtesies at some other courses in the county which is great. The downside is I am missing two days of work the following week for golf and I can't justify another day, even though it is free golf at some nice places. Had they let us know earlier I could have factored it in and managed it.
		
Click to expand...

Pull a sickie.  Sorted.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2020)

LincolnShep said:



			Pull a sickie.  Sorted.
		
Click to expand...

The business belongs to myself and my wife. I think she might smell a rat


----------



## Bazzatron (Aug 13, 2020)

There's no way I can justify the new Titleist black irons.


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 13, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The business belongs to myself and my wife. I think she might smell a rat 

Click to expand...

surely its a new business meet & greet opportunity


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			surely its a new business meet & greet opportunity 

Click to expand...

I like your thinking 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2020)

Having a cracking round, 39 points after 17 and then triple bogey the 18th. Such a pain to walk off with a downer like that!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2020)

Rushed up to the club to work on the short game. Light drizzle when I arrived so wandered into the bar to see the Seniors Club Champ trophy awarded as the second round was yesterday. Rain finished as the presentation ended so out to the putting green. Fifteen minutes and hosed down from nowhere. Drenched as I collected my gear and ran back in. Waste of an afternoon


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 15, 2020)

When you leave for golf in shorts and t-shirt due to the weather forecast......


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2020)

Since Sky Sports jumped into bed with the golf channel for leaderboards, we now have tee times for tournaments in the UK listed in what I assume is US Eastern Time 🤨


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2020)

not being able to put a score together for weeks despite hitting it well from tee to green, then playing badley and putting my way to a score... what a silly game this is


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 15, 2020)

Rob Lee whining on Sky Sports about being picked up for the wrong colour socks at a golf club.

"I won't name the club."  Damn right you won't, you're in the wrong for breaching the dress code, whether you agree with it of not.   It's their course; live with it, join it & get the rule changed or go somewhere that accommodates your choice of sock colour.  But don't try and shame them for *your* dress code breach.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 15, 2020)

Was on track to get two of my goals for the year and buggered them both making an arse of the 17th.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 15, 2020)

4 1/2 hours to play greensomes this morning in the comp. Played in sixes, so mainly a 3 ball, with 6 drives. Raining, sure, but mind numbingly slow. 
We were 3rd out, so the pace was set by the first 6. Pace might be the wrong word. It implies making progress.
Later groups were 4 3/4. Insane.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 15, 2020)

Four putting

Two persistent slow play offenders being put together for Captains Day (they are brothers and the captain wanted to try and give people groups of their usual playing partners) - they were over two holes behind the group in front and we were playing a shorter (and arguably easier) course off the yellows. At least I won £10 as I had a bet with someone that they would lose 2+ holes


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 18, 2020)

Hitting the ball quite well but still having the finesse of an elephant around the greens.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 18, 2020)

People letting their dogs off the lead on the Golf Course!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2020)

Playing awful in the 9 hole comp then finishing the 18 with a good score on the back 

Out of no where aswell my driving been constant fairways ...... Got a nice pull hook


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Aug 18, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Rob Lee whining on Sky Sports about being picked up for the wrong colour socks at a golf club.

"I won't name the club."  Damn right you won't, you're in the wrong for breaching the dress code, whether you agree with it of not.   It's their course; live with it, join it & get the rule changed or go somewhere that accommodates your choice of sock colour.  But don't try and shame them for *your* dress code breach.
		
Click to expand...

For curiosity's sake....name the colour and name the club.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For curiosity's sake....name the colour and name the club.
		
Click to expand...

They were grey socks, short ones worn with shorts. On the bit I heard he didn't mention the club but he may have done at some point.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 18, 2020)

Doon frae Troon said:



			For curiosity's sake....name the colour and name the club.
		
Click to expand...




Lord Tyrion said:



			They were grey socks, short ones worn with shorts. On the bit I heard he didn't mention the club but he may have done at some point.
		
Click to expand...

I think he referred to them as trainer liners trainer socks and I didn't hear the club named, as per the quote and LT.  If he named it at another time then I didn't hear it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 18, 2020)

I'm going to take the other view and say fair play to him. He's in a position where he can make his point heard on national TV, and that might be just what it takes to get this archaic sock tyranny consigned to the past.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm going to take the other view and say fair play to him. He's in a position where he can make his point heard on national TV, and that might be just what it takes to get this archaic sock tyranny consigned to the past. 

Click to expand...

Lol anyone who gets there knickers In a twist over sock colour is clearly either in the past or a complete wet blanket


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I'm going to take the other view and say fair play to him. He's in a position where he can make his point heard on national TV, and that might be just what it takes to get this archaic sock tyranny consigned to the past. 

Click to expand...

Fair enough but what next, the fluorescent green Borat leotard , fetching for some, but not for me


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Fair enough but what next the Borat green leotard , fetching for some, but not for me

Click to expand...

They’ll be wearing their polo shirts untucked to hide their beer gut next


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			They’ll be wearing their polo shirts untucked to hide their beer gut next
		
Click to expand...

Get your camera ready  lol.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Get your camera ready  lol.
		
Click to expand...

Some things are better unphotographed


----------



## Chico84 (Aug 18, 2020)

Hitting a strong and totally unexpected draw off the tee and out of bounds on the left because my normal (terrible) shot is a push. Took a second tee shot and proceeded to slice it into the rough out on the right. Gave up on that par 3 in the end.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 18, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Some things are better unphotographed
		
Click to expand...

 Before and after lockdown and a few years


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 18, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Before and after lockdown and a few years   

Click to expand...

Jesus - think of your kids having to clear your search history one day 👀


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 19, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Jesus - think of your kids having to clear your search history one day 👀
		
Click to expand...

My great grand kids hopefully have my sense of humour, but don't you think I suit the Blue better than Borat Green


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol anyone who gets there knickers In a twist over sock colour is clearly either in the past or a complete wet blanket
		
Click to expand...

You are talking about the club who has this rule aren't you? The ones who have a specific objection to a widely used style of sports sock based on colour alone? I agree, they are living in the past👍😁


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol anyone who gets there knickers In a twist over sock colour is clearly either in the past or a complete wet blanket
		
Click to expand...

Which also goes for those pathetic enough to enforce it.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You are talking about the club who has this rule aren't you? The ones who have a specific objection to a widely used style of sports sock based on colour alone? I agree, they are living in the past👍😁
		
Click to expand...




SatchFan said:



			Which also goes for those pathetic enough to enforce it.
		
Click to expand...

I assumed that is what he meant guys..


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I assumed that is what he meant guys..
		
Click to expand...

I thought he was referring to Rob Lee, not the club. I'm guessing Satchfan read it the same.

Humble pie with custard if I have read it the wrong way


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 19, 2020)

SatchFan said:



			Which also goes for those pathetic enough to enforce it.
		
Click to expand...

What about the principle of respecting the wishes and rights of the place/organisation etc upon which you want to inflict your presence.
Not talking about where you must or are entitled to be as of right, but places where you are implicitly invited to be on their terms.
And that  means, that if you want to go there, then it is only good manners and respectful to do so on their terms and not yours.
All the  world does not revolve around you and it does not have to comply with your wishes all the time.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Lol anyone who gets there knickers In a twist over sock colour is clearly either in the past or a complete wet blanket
		
Click to expand...

So agree - dark grey or black short socks just look - just well beyond the pale...a sartorial faux pas that hurts the eyes but a faux pas that we should put up with


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2020)

We've just had a recent dress code reminder. Socks have to be predominately white and must be able to be seen !

Why oh why 😖😖 given that they've ignored transgressions of this "rule" for several years now 😠


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We've just had a recent dress code reminder. Socks have to be predominately white and must be able to be seen !

Why oh why 😖😖 given that they've ignored transgressions of this "rule" for several years now 😠
		
Click to expand...

Nothing like a pandemic to remind us what's really important


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We've just had a recent dress code reminder. Socks have to be predominately white and must be able to be seen !

Why oh why 😖😖 given that they've ignored transgressions of this "rule" for several years now 😠
		
Click to expand...

Any dress code reminder on colour of shirts, trousers or shorts or are they exempt?


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Nothing like a pandemic to remind us what's really important
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Any dress code reminder on colour of shirts, trousers or shorts or are they exempt? 

Click to expand...

No, just the normal, shirts tucked in, shorts need to be "nearer the knee than the top of the thigh" (work that one out)! Trousers must be full length and not denim or cargo type  - all the usual stuff


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			No, just the normal, shirts tucked in, shorts need to be "nearer the knee than the top of the thigh" (work that one out)! Trousers must be full length and not denim or cargo type  - all the usual stuff
		
Click to expand...

Thought as much...

Half mast trousers to show off the socks is a great look 

Would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 19, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Thought as much...

Half mast trousers to show off the socks is a great look 

Would be funny if it wasn't so pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

Most I totally agree with but then "predominately white socks" - no no no !


----------



## SatchFan (Aug 19, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			What about the principle of respecting the wishes and rights of the place/organisation etc upon which you want to inflict your presence.
Not talking about where you must or are entitled to be as of right, but places where you are implicitly invited to be on their terms.
And that  means, that if you want to go there, then it is only good manners and respectful to do so on their terms and not yours.
All the  world does not revolve around you and it does not have to comply with your wishes all the time.
		
Click to expand...

The irony is that I could turn up like an explosion in a rainbow factory a la Rickie Fowler, but for the sake of two inches of fabric above my shoes I would be refused access to the course. It's the miniscule pickiness of the rule that is my random irritation. However, I would still adhere to the ruling.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			If you're wearing black clothing, black shorts in particular, and black shoes, the only sensible sock colour is black 🤷‍♂️

Having said that, if the club says white socks only, that is what I'll respect and will dress accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Agree with that, I don't know why it always has to be white socks. As you say, if the rest of what you're wearing is black then you would think black socks make sense. I can understand when clubs say t-shirts tucked in - even though I'm not a fan of it - because it looks smarter. But I just cannot fathom why they would specify white socks, it doesn't look any better or worse, they're just socks. It's like when you heard about bands back in the day asking for a bowl of M&Ms in their trailers but with all the blue ones removed. 

I just bought loads of short white socks so I can wear them for golf every time so it'll never be a problem.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2020)

...that my pro tells me that I really do have to practice if I want a lesson to get embedded and bring about improvements...and that I can't just expect improvements to 'happen' playing a round or two a week.  Blast - I really don't like practicing


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 19, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Agree with that, I don't know why it always has to be white socks. As you say, if the rest of what you're wearing is black then you would think black socks make sense. I can understand when clubs say t-shirts tucked in - even though I'm not a fan of it - because it looks smarter. But I just cannot fathom why they would specify white socks, it doesn't look any better or worse, they're just socks. It's like when you heard about bands back in the day asking for a bowl of M&Ms in their trailers but with all the blue ones removed.

I just bought loads of short white socks so I can wear them for golf every time so it'll never be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

That could be a problem at some places that like their 'sock code' a little on the longer side.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			No, just the normal, shirts tucked in,* shorts need to be "nearer the knee than the top of the thigh" *(work that one out)! Trousers must be full length and not denim or cargo type  - all the usual stuff
		
Click to expand...

Well they would have been having a fit if they'd see the shorts that Charley Hull was wearing in the final rounds of the Rose Series...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Don't think I've ever had to wear long socks, but it appears that the rule normally says "long socks or short, white socks", the old Majors can wear green long socks but the well dressed youngster can't wear short grey socks 🧦 😅
It's truly bizarre.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that is mad. Can you imagine the original panel of old duffers sitting down to write this list?? 
"Coloured socks ok?"
"Don't be ridiculous, white only."
"What about if they're really long though?"
"Oh yeah if they're really long then that's fine."

Why!?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32091

Ladies and gentlemen, one of England's finest ever golfers Ryder Cup star and all round legend, Mr Brian Barnes...

5 free pints on me for anyone wearing that attire round Bearwood Lakes 😅
		
Click to expand...

Those shorts are definitely closer to the top of the thigh than his knee. Should have been chucked off the course.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32091

Ladies and gentlemen, one of England's finest ever golfers Ryder Cup star and all round legend, Mr Brian Barnes...

5 free pints on me for anyone wearing that attire round Bearwood Lakes 😅
		
Click to expand...

Brian probably wore that outfit for 5 free pints off his mates


----------



## Ian Stephenson (Aug 19, 2020)

BRS golf booking App. All the decent times gone for a Saturday when when it refreshes on my phone ! How does this happen !!!


----------



## Slime (Aug 19, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Well they would have been having a fit if they'd see the shorts that Charley Hull was wearing in the final rounds of the Rose Series...
		
Click to expand...

There are different rules for the ladies though .................................. I'll say no more on the subject.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32091

Ladies and gentlemen,* one of England's finest *ever golfers Ryder Cup star and all round legend, Mr Brian Barnes...

5 free pints on me for anyone wearing that attire round Bearwood Lakes 😅
		
Click to expand...

He might have been born in England but he betrayed his Scottish parentage by his use of a can of beer as a ball marker during the 1982 Scottish Open.   Now imagine the consternation the disciplinary committee of some clubs would have over that.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 19, 2020)

Club members who, when they retire, completely forget the rest of the world works & expect you to take leave to play matches midweek.


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2020)

A stunning set of MP32’s coming up for sale on eBay.
I don’t need them and won’t use them but I want them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2020)

Snapping my driver on Saturday and being told that a decent new one would cost me £400+  That is a ludicrous amount of money to spend on a single golf club - yes I know I can spend a lot less.  However my wife has agreed to 'sweep chimneys' to earn a bit more so that I can have such a thing - as long as I don't want to change it within 10yrs.

And just to compound my pondering the cost - I went out for 9 holes yesterday evening by myself playing two balls and just taking a 5i, 8i, 52* and putter.  That was fun.  And good iron practice (esp. the 5i).  OK - so I _need _a new driver...hmmm


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just get a new shaft 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Apparently to replace the shaft I had in it would cost me well over £100 to replace - but you are right - and I might.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 24, 2020)

Having the Jamega tour at our place for the next two days (and precious social distancing amongst the younger competitors on the practice ground/putting green yesterday for their warm up) and then a host of societies booked in all week making it hard for members to get a game. I don't know why we're even taking societies as I can't see where they will go in terms of numbers allowed in the clubhouse and how they will eat


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 24, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having the Jamega tour at our place for the next two days (and precious social distancing amongst the younger competitors on the practice ground/putting green yesterday for their warm up) and then a host of societies booked in all week making it hard for members to get a game. I don't know why we're even taking societies as I can't see where they will go in terms of numbers allowed in the clubhouse and how they will eat
		
Click to expand...

Taking them for the cash from the green fees......


----------



## cliveb (Aug 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			If you're wearing black clothing, black shorts in particular, and black shoes, the only sensible sock colour is black 🤷‍♂️
Having said that, if the club says white socks only, that is what I'll respect and will dress accordingly.
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of an incident several years ago. A new member (now a mate of mine) arrived immaculately turned out in black top, black shorts, black shoes and black ankle socks. One of the crusty old guard told him off, went to his car and presented a pair of white socks: "you can borrow these".
The response? "F*** off", and the new member went home


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Apparently to replace the shaft I had in it would cost me well over £100 to replace - but you are right - and I might.
		
Click to expand...

Then it's a no brainier, isn't it?  Unless you "accidentally on purpose" broke the club because you fancy one of these new bad boys😉
As if we golfers would do such a thing🙄   Ahem!


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Just get a new shaft 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

That sort of language deserves an infraction. 🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 24, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Then it's a no brainier, isn't it?  Unless you "accidentally on purpose" broke the club because you fancy one of these new bad boys😉
As if we golfers would do such a thing🙄   Ahem!
		
Click to expand...

No - the shaft had got worn rubbing against a bag divider...and was obviously very weakened.  My push trolley tried to escape from me in the wind and I made a grab at it and caught hold of the head of the driver - and snap!

But I am thinking.  I am buying new irons (probably Ping i210s) and I don't intend to replace these clubs for ten years or so.  My G10 with ProLaunch Red (S) shaft only cost me £50 about 11 years ago (it was my pros one year old discard).  So maybe I just invest in ten years of a new driver - £40yr isn't to bad on that front - and my pro tells me he can sort me with something a fair bit better and more suited to me.   And maybe I should, just for once, put aside my inclination to be 'careful' with my spending when it comes to golf gear   I can afford it at the moment whilst I am working - and my wife is OK with it. Once 'retried' I'll not be so placed.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 24, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No - the shaft had got worn rubbing against a bag divider...and was obviously very weakened.  My push trolley tried to escape from me in the wind and I made a grab at it and caught hold of the head of the driver - and snap!

But I am thinking.  *I am buying new irons (probably Ping i210s) and I don't intend to replace these clubs for ten years or so.  *My G10 with ProLaunch Red (S) shaft only cost me £50 about 11 years ago (it was my pros one year old discard).  So maybe I just invest in ten years of a new driver - £40yr isn't to bad on that front - and my pro tells me he can sort me with something a fair bit better and more suited to me.   And maybe I should, just for once, put aside my inclination to be 'careful' with my spending when it comes to golf gear   I can afford it at the moment whilst I am working - and my wife is OK with it. Once 'retried' I'll not be so placed.
		
Click to expand...

Not considered getting a new set via an independent fitter?
Shafts galore etc etc. .?
I must admit  am seriously thinking of going that route for my next irons, but then, I don't have ten years left in me😀


----------



## Imurg (Aug 25, 2020)

Having to play at 4 ball pace.......in  a 2 ball.


----------



## NearHull (Aug 25, 2020)

Rain

i think I may have said this before - but nobody has done anything about it !


----------



## NearHull (Aug 25, 2020)

rain reactions

greenkeepers have banned trollies and buggies for today


----------



## NearHull (Aug 25, 2020)

Rain reactions - number 2

I’m not going to play today


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 25, 2020)

I am not only not going to play today due to persistent rain, but the course is closed due to water logging anyway.
My lower back is also rubbish, so it is probably for the best.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Apparently to replace the shaft I had in it would cost me well over £100 to replace - but you are right - and I might.
		
Click to expand...

what shaft is it ??

if its stock shaft they can usually be picked up cheap on the bay


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

NearHull said:



			rain reactions

greenkeepers have banned trollies and buggies for today
		
Click to expand...

How stupid. I just wouldn't be playing then, without my trolley I have nothing to stand my umbrella up on!


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			How stupid. I just wouldn't be playing then, without my trolley I have nothing to stand my umbrella up on!
		
Click to expand...

Carry bag with a Stadry towel over the top the club's 

Hold the brolly in-between shots and when it's your shot put the stand down one of your bag slots. 

Works well

Banning trolleys is a pain tho


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Carry bag with a Stadry towel over the top the club's

Hold the brolly in-between shots and when it's your shot put the stand down one of your bag slots.

Works well

Banning trolleys is a pain tho
		
Click to expand...

It's a lot more effort holding a brolly in one hand, picking up and putting on your carry bag with the other and vice versa though! Much easier to stay dry with the trolley.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's a lot more effort holding a brolly in one hand, picking up and putting on your carry bag with the other and vice versa though! Much easier to stay dry with the trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Have to admit I do neither 

Waterproof jacket 

Waterproof hat 

Rain gloves 

Doesn't matter if my face gets wet


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Have to admit I do neither

Waterproof jacket

Waterproof hat

Rain gloves

Doesn't matter if my face gets wet
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I have all that stuff, it's just nice to have the respite of being under the brolley while you walk along, then you only really get wet briefly when you step out to hit. Plus I stick a dry towel up in the umbrella spokes to dry my hands on (I only tend to use the left rain glove rather than two).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			what shaft is it ??

if its stock shaft they can usually be picked up cheap on the bay
		
Click to expand...

A ProLunch Red Stiff (I think).  However I think I might swallow my inherent reticence over spending a load of money on golf gear and go for new stuff.  I've always gone down the 'make do and mend' or cheaper option route.  Maybe after 50yrs playing this ruddy game and only now being able to afford to spend a bit before my earning ceases - I can treat myself - especially as my Mrs seems OK about it (I note she is looking for me to buy her a diamond necklace for a significant birthday she had just had...spending similar amount as a new set of irons plus a driver - on a necklace )


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 25, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A ProLunch Red Stiff (I think).  However I think I might swallow my inherent reticence over spending a load of money on golf gear and go for new stuff.  I've always gone down the 'make do and mend' or cheaper option route.  Maybe after 50yrs playing this ruddy game and only now being able to afford to spend a bit before my earning ceases - I can treat myself - especially as my Mrs seems OK about it (I note she is looking for me to buy her a diamond necklace for a significant birthday she had just had...spending similar amount as a new set of irons plus a driver - on a necklace )
		
Click to expand...

its your lucky day then, i have a mizuno Mp600 with pro launch red in stiff in it i don't use and havn't in about 10 years, yours for £20+postage, you will just need to get it pulled and stuck in your head by your pro


----------



## NearHull (Aug 25, 2020)

Rain reaction number 3
course closed


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I have all that stuff, it's just nice to have the respite of being under the brolley while you walk along, then you only really get wet briefly when you step out to hit. Plus I stick a dry towel up in the umbrella spokes to dry my hands on (I only tend to use the left rain glove rather than two).
		
Click to expand...

Bit like you I like to have a towel under my brolly but I don't have the umbrella stand. I'll simply put it partially down and stand it between bag and trolly. Doesn't bother me about any form of respite as once it's all wet, its all wet


----------



## Slab (Aug 25, 2020)

While you're all faffing about with umbrellas... what the hell is your caddie doing!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2020)

Slab said:



			While you're all faffing about with umbrellas... what the hell is your caddie doing! 

Click to expand...

She'll be at the shops or sitting at home watching TV.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			its your lucky day then, i have a mizuno Mp600 with pro launch red in stiff in it i don't use and havn't in about 10 years, yours for £20+postage, you will just need to get it pulled and stuck in your head by your pro
		
Click to expand...

That sooo appeals to my 'make do and mend' thinking...

Especially as my Pro would do the fitting at no charge.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			She'll be at the shops or sitting at home watching TV.
		
Click to expand...

No - she's cleaning my other golf shoes


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 26, 2020)

having a great lie in a NPZ, and having to drop it into the scabiest part of the rough, full of holes... and the ball goes straight into one of said holes


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 26, 2020)

I can knock off early today and fancied a few holes by myself - I need the 'me-time' on the course to sort my golf head out..  Checking tee availability - plenty of spaces with others but no empty tee times until 6:30pm...

Now I know we need a tee booking system at the moment to manage numbers - but in normal times we don't have a tee booking system and so I would just have rocked up at about 5pm and if the tee was free head off by myself - or wait my turn. And I wouldn't have had to wait until 6:30pm.

Even now I don't want to put my name down for 6:30pm in case another member sticks their name down with me.  That might sound very anti-social or miserable, but I really just need to have time by myself on the golf course.  And so I'll book a time on the practice ground and when 6:00pm comes around I'll book the 6:30pm slot.  If it's taken I'll decide whether to play or not.  A bit frustrating and the main reason I'll probably still be in the 'no tee booking' camp (other than for comps) when we next come to debate it in the club.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 26, 2020)

I'm breaking club rules....I'm a bad boy. We aren't officially able to practice on the field and play on the same day. There are so many other people starting to break rules that I'm fed up with not being able to warm up/practice before I play. I've started going out about 45 minutes before I play (also breaking the "don't arrive more than 15 minutes before playing" rule) and hitting about 20 balls with wedges just to see what isn't working on the day. It's about 7:30am.....nobody around..... I'm just hoping our old roll-up groups can start before toooooo much longer. Just not as much fun without them going.


----------



## Slab (Aug 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I can knock off early today and fancied a few holes by myself - I need the 'me-time' on the course to sort my golf head out..  Checking tee availability - plenty of spaces with others but no empty tee times until 6:30pm...

Now I know we need a tee booking system at the moment to manage numbers - but in normal times we don't have a tee booking system and so I would just have rocked up at about 5pm and if the tee was free head off by myself - or wait my turn. And I wouldn't have had to wait until 6:30pm.

Even now I don't want to put my name down for 6:30pm in case another member sticks their name down with me.  That might sound very anti-social or miserable, but I really just need to have time by myself on the golf course.  And so I'll book a time on the practice ground and when 6:00pm comes around I'll book the 6:30pm slot.  If it's taken I'll decide whether to play or not.  A bit frustrating and the main reason I'll probably still be in the 'no tee booking' camp (other than for comps) when we next come to debate it in the club.
		
Click to expand...


If there’s demand sufficient to book all tee slots to 6;30 what happens if there was no booking system, would all these players also be there at 5pm meaning there’s still no tee slot till 6:30

You still cant tee off till 6.30pm so what’s the difference? 

_(genuine question, I haven't used a 'turn up and wait' system)_


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 26, 2020)

Slab said:



			If there’s demand sufficient to book all tee slots to 6;30 what happens if there was no booking system, would all these players also be there at 5pm meaning there’s still no tee slot till 6:30

You still cant tee off till 6.30pm so what’s the difference?

_(genuine question, I haven't used a 'turn up and wait' system)_

Click to expand...

In normal times let's say the groups turning up to play would arrive steadily in advance of their respective tee times.  But unless they were all standing by the 1st tee when I turned up at 5pm then I'd follow those that were.  Chances are that all players of all groups planning to tee off after 5:30pm wouldn't be there at 5pm.  I might have to wait for maybe three groups to tee off - and even then that assumes that all members of these three groups were by the tee or on the putting green (by the 1st tee) when I put my ball in the chute at 5pm.


----------



## Slab (Aug 26, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In normal times let's say the groups turning up to play would arrive steadily in advance of their respective tee times.  But unless they were all standing by the 1st tee when I turned up at 5pm then I'd follow those that were.  Chances are that all players of all groups planning to tee off after 5:30pm wouldn't be there at 5pm.  I might have to wait for maybe three groups to tee off - and even then that assumes that all members of these three groups were by the tee or on the putting green (by the 1st tee) when I put my ball in the chute at 5pm.
		
Click to expand...

But while its exceptional for covid etc, doesn't the booking system show that those tee slots are needed, so if you were to slot in based on arrival time then someone else _has_ to miss out at worst or get delayed at best?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 26, 2020)

On Friday there is a competition, a qualifier, for the Elders or Seniors as most people know them as.....
I'm 1 day too young to play in it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 26, 2020)

Imurg said:



			On Friday there is a competition, a qualifier, for the Elders or Seniors as most people know them as.....
I'm 1 day too young to play in it...

Click to expand...

Cant play in the seniors (55+) until next season


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			On Friday there is a competition, a qualifier, for the Elders or Seniors as most people know them as.....
I'm 1 day too young to play in it...

Click to expand...

Wish that was the case with me😉.


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 27, 2020)

Day off, 8am tee time first available slot.

Get to the 10th @9:35 green keepers everywhere on the back 9, waiting on every drive and approach.

Even though emotionally I was fine with it game went to pieces.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 27, 2020)

Slab said:



			But while its exceptional for covid etc, doesn't the booking system show that those tee slots are needed, so if you were to slot in based on arrival time then someone else _has_ to miss out at worst or get delayed at best? 

Click to expand...

Oh I agree - and I know that booking is required,  Just frustrated that I couldn't find a slot just for me.  As it happens I didn't book the 6:30pm tee time until 6:10pm, yet still...someone had booked in with me. And of course I had to go out with him.  But no issues - he was a really pleasant lad - probably 24 - learning the game.  He was good company to play a few holes with.  

It was simply the fact that I could finish early and be ready to tee off at 5pm, but due to having tee booking I couldn't get on until 6:30pm - now that was irritating - but it turned out well in the end


----------



## Dando (Aug 27, 2020)

Imurg said:



			On Friday there is a competition, a qualifier, for the Elders or Seniors as most people know them as.....
I'm 1 day too young to play in it...

Click to expand...

When you make your seniors debut please arrive dressed as you avatar 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 27, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh I agree - and I know that booking is required,  Just frustrated that I couldn't find a slot just for me.  As it happens I didn't book the 6:30pm tee time until 6:10pm, yet still...someone had booked in with me. And of course I had to go out with him.  But no issues - he was a really pleasant lad - probably 24 - learning the game.  He was good company to play a few holes with. 

It was simply the fact that I could finish early and be ready to tee off at 5pm, but due to having tee booking I couldn't get on until 6:30pm - now that was irritating - but it turned out well in the end 

Click to expand...

We don't usually have tee times. We do now. It's for the safety of everyone and also to assist the club in track and trace. If you rocked up and dived out because there was a gap in tee times and something then happened to you healthwise, how would the club know who, if anyone you had been close contact with while on the property. It is the same for everyone and we all have to make adjustments


----------



## Imurg (Aug 27, 2020)

Dando said:



			When you make your seniors debut please arrive dressed as you avatar 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I'd get past the dress code rules...got nowt to tuck me shirt into.....


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 28, 2020)

My rangefinder issue that I bought 11 months ago has been resolved with me getting £79 store credit with Hot Golf. Hot Golf is also where my wife was getting my new golf bag from, valued at £90. I went to tell her we could just use the credit and she buys me something else, but it turns out she already ordered it.    So I guess I have £79 credit burning a hole.... wonder what to buy?

Edit: And all their other rangefinders now are more expensive. Typical.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 28, 2020)

Pro golfers carrying a wodge of paperwork in their back pocket. Seriously? They are paying a guy to hump a wardrobe around the golf course for them, and there isn't room for whatever rubbish they have in their pocket?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 29, 2020)

The golf club I pay 1600 a year to be a member of are doing their absolute level best to p me off at present. It's a lovely club, with a nice golf course, a decent club house, good membership, etc. How in the heck can the powers that be screw running it up so badly. It's almost an art form.

Is there another course in the country that has a chef on from 7am, but doesn't serve any food or coffee until after 10am, on a Saturday, with 95% tee take up? It's being blamed on Covid somehow, but I really can't see it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			The golf club I pay 1600 a year to be a member of are doing their absolute level best to p me off at present. It's a lovely club, with a nice golf course, a decent club house, good membership, etc. How in the heck can the powers that be screw running it up so badly. It's almost an art form.

Is there another course in the country that has a chef on from 7am, but doesn't serve any food or coffee until after 10am, on a Saturday, with 95% tee take up? It's being blamed on Covid somehow, but I really can't see it.
		
Click to expand...

We've suffered this for years. Our roll up (back in the day when we had these) would draw the balls at 7.45 and many have said they would get there for 7.00 for a bacon butty or similar but somehow getting a chef in for around 6.45 to fire everything up seems too much of an ask. No food before 10.00 (9.45 if you make a fuss). Even with limited seating I thing there would be room to cater for demand and socially distance. More a chef that doesn't want to put themself out for the members and the management not willing to put any pressure on


----------



## NeilG (Aug 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We don't usually have tee times. We do now. It's for the safety of everyone and also to assist the club in track and trace. If you rocked up and dived out because there was a gap in tee times and something then happened to you healthwise, how would the club know who, if anyone you had been close contact with while on the property. It is the same for everyone and we all have to make adjustments
		
Click to expand...

Track & trace is no more needed on the golf course than walking the dog.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

NeilG said:



			Track & trace is no more needed on the golf course than walking the dog.
		
Click to expand...

Wasn't it part of the governments requirements that golf re-started?


----------



## NeilG (Aug 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Wasn't it part of the governments requirements that golf re-started?
		
Click to expand...

Probably. It does feel like golf clubs / the government should be reviewing some of the revised rules.
Still clubs going with the 1 person per buggy rule (unless same household).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 29, 2020)

NeilG said:



			Probably. It does feel like golf clubs / the government should be reviewing some of the revised rules.
Still clubs going with the 1 person per buggy rule (unless same household).
		
Click to expand...

I agree but we are where we are. Rather that than no golf I guess. The one thing I want is the option to take flags out as and when but I think we're still a long way from that


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We've suffered this for years. Our roll up (back in the day when we had these) would draw the balls at 7.45 and many have said they would get there for 7.00 for a bacon butty or similar but somehow getting a chef in for around 6.45 to fire everything up seems too much of an ask. No food before 10.00 (9.45 if you make a fuss). Even with limited seating I thing there would be room to cater for demand and socially distance. More a chef that doesn't want to put themself out for the members and the management not willing to put any pressure on
		
Click to expand...

But the chef is there, in the kitchen, ready to go, from 7, he just isn't allowed to cook anything. That's the weird bit. We are paying him to stand in the dark and do zip.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			But the chef is there, in the kitchen, ready to go, from 7, he just isn't allowed to cook anything. That's the weird bit. We are paying him to stand in the dark and do zip.
		
Click to expand...

This is an odd one. Do you have a fancy restaurant? Is he there then to do prep work for later? 

The above questions are for interest but are not the point. Catering, the bar etc are there for the members benefit, it seems a daft one on the face of it.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This is an odd one. Do you have a fancy restaurant? Is he there then to do prep work for later?

The above questions are for interest but are not the point. Catering, the bar etc are there for the members benefit, it seems a daft one on the face of it.
		
Click to expand...

Nope, no one knows what he is doing. Not even him, as he is just not allowed to cook anything. He would like to, as he is a bit bored with being there, and not doing anything.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			But the chef is there, in the kitchen, ready to go, from 7, he just isn't allowed to cook anything. That's the weird bit. We are paying him to stand in the dark and do zip.
		
Click to expand...

That's just madness. What do they club say to justify such a weird decisions


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's just madness. What do they club say to justify such a weird decisions
		
Click to expand...

They don't communicate to us mere mortals. We are as nothing in their grand plans.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 30, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			They don't communicate to us mere mortals. We are as nothing in their grand plans.
		
Click to expand...

Is it a traditional members club (assume not) or owned. If the latter couldn't you call an EGM or raise it at an AGM. To be honest if the club were treating members like that I'd be looking to move somewhere where you are treated better for your annual investment. Daft as surely the club would also get a cut of any kitchen profit so if the guy is working and taking cash its good for them ultimately


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Is it a traditional members club (assume not) or owned. If the latter couldn't you call an EGM or raise it at an AGM. To be honest if the club were treating members like that I'd be looking to move somewhere where you are treated better for your annual investment. Daft as surely the club would also get a cut of any kitchen profit so if the guy is working and taking cash its good for them ultimately
		
Click to expand...

Members club, but with a GM who is an idiot. 

Don't want to leave, although have considered it, as golf is really about the friends you make, and it is a proper golf club in that respect. It's just a pity the GM is a pillock.


----------



## Slab (Aug 31, 2020)

Very irritated by the ignorant git on the practice range yesterday who emptied his nasal passages onto the grass like a footballer snorting out a lung 

Why would anyone think behaviour like that is acceptable, and it goes double since there's a bit of a pandemic going around just now!


----------



## Sully (Aug 31, 2020)

Slab said:



			Very irritated by the ignorant git on the practice range yesterday who emptied his nasal passages onto the grass like a footballer snorting out a lung

Why would anyone think behaviour like that is acceptable, and it goes double since there's a bit of a pandemic going around just now!
		
Click to expand...

What an utter idiot!!!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 31, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Members club, but with a GM who is an idiot.

Don't want to leave, although have considered it, as golf is really about the friends you make, and it is a proper golf club in that respect. It's just a pity the GM is a pillock.
		
Click to expand...

Difficult. I assume the only option would be to write to the board but doubt anything would happen. We did have a GM that was a waste of space and it did drag the club down. We are lucky that the present incumbent is very good and works long hours and hard to ensure the club runs as smoothly as possible. I get the fact that it is definitely the friends you make that makes a golf club and makes the wrench of leaving so hard to do. Not sure how you get anything to change


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

More confusing than irritating - Having to wear a mask to go into the clubhouse lounge to order food and drink.  I can then take it off if I sit down at a table inside, and of course I don’t have to wear a mask sitting outside.  But why inside the clubhouse when ordering it is essentially a cafe or pub - and we have a screen at the order point and till?

Or is this just my club being ultra cautious as - like most clubs - we have a very high percentage of members over 60.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 1, 2020)

I never sign up for knock-out comps...don't like match play head to head style....too personal for my taste. Unfortunately, I played in a comp a few weeks ago where if you finish in the top 16 you are in a knock-out from there. So tomorrow I play my first knock-out match in 3 years or so. Some people love match play. I'd rather it was just between me and the G*%&!! golf course.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I never sign up for knock-out comps...don't like match play head to head style....too personal for my taste. Unfortunately, I played in a comp a few weeks ago where if you finish in the top 16 you are in a knock-out from there. So tomorrow I play my first knock-out match in 3 years or so. Some people love match play. I'd rather it was just between me and the G*%&!! golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Were you not able to state you entered to play a medal round for a qualifying score only?

Seen plenty of situations in club champs where lads have played the strokeplay section but have stated beforehand there are not able to compete in matchplay section as they are unable to play due to work or holidays etc.

They are simply not included when top 16 scores are taken.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Members club, but with a GM who is an idiot. 

Don't want to leave, although have considered it, as golf is really about the friends you make, and it is a proper golf club in that respect. It's just a pity the GM is a pillock.
		
Click to expand...

Just looking for ANY logic around your situation - could it be that the chef isn’t great at producing food that makes a profit and so the logic is around minimising loss; or perhaps to have the kitchen operating proving food earlier would require one or more additional staff and the margin on the early morning food is not sufficient to cover the additional staffing costs.  Do additional staff come in around 10? Maybe to start prepping for lunchtime food and being there for early start golfers completing their round?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Were you not able to state you entered to play a medal round for a qualifying score only?

Seen plenty of situations in club champs where lads have played the strokeplay section but have stated beforehand there are not able to compete in matchplay section as they are unable to play due to work or holidays etc.

They are simply not included when top 16 scores are taken.
		
Click to expand...

We have a similar comp where the top 8 men and top 8 women qualify for a knockout comp which is then worked out on best male and female score playing the last qualifier (and it is male v female in the first round - not sure I explained that too well) but if you qualify you do have the option not to take part and the spot goes to the next in the qualifying field


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 1, 2020)

A course deciding that it is a good idea to hollow tine some greens a few day before a big mixed comp.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 1, 2020)

The same golf course not being arthed about getting the grass cut before same comp, blaming the bad weather when the three days before the comp not a drop of rain was seen so the grass could have been cut the day before. Shocking way to treat paying customers.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 1, 2020)

Playing poorly in said mixed comp.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Were you not able to state you entered to play a medal round for a qualifying score only?

Seen plenty of situations in club champs where lads have played the strokeplay section but have stated beforehand there are not able to compete in matchplay section as they are unable to play due to work or holidays etc.

They are simply not included when top 16 scores are taken.
		
Click to expand...

same at ours even the club champs you can just state you are playing for the Q score and not enter the MP


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			More confusing than irritating - Having to wear a mask to go into the clubhouse lounge to order food and drink.  I can then take it off if I sit down at a table inside, and of course I don’t have to wear a mask sitting outside.  But why inside the clubhouse when ordering it is essentially a cafe or pub - and we have a screen at the order point and till?

Or is this just my club being ultra cautious as - like most clubs - we have a very high percentage of members over 60.
		
Click to expand...

From your description it sounds as though someone has misinterpreted the guidelines. Masks are worn in the pro-shop and if you were speaking to someone in the office. The moment you go into the lounge they are not needed.


----------



## IainP (Sep 1, 2020)

banjofred said:



			I never sign up for knock-out comps...don't like match play head to head style....too personal for my taste. Unfortunately, I played in a comp a few weeks ago where if you finish in the top 16 you are in a knock-out from there. So tomorrow I play my first knock-out match in 3 years or so. Some people love match play. I'd rather it was just between me and the G*%&!! golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Why not just go play with your strokeplay head on/mindset and just let the matchplay look after itself.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			From your description it sounds as though someone has misinterpreted the guidelines. Masks are worn in the pro-shop and if you were speaking to someone in the office. The moment you go into the lounge they are not needed.
		
Click to expand...

not the case, we are the same, as are other clubs around here, scotland of course.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			not the case, we are the same, as are other clubs around here, scotland of course.
		
Click to expand...

Okay. I've played twice in Scotland in recent weeks, one just on Saturday, and none needed masks on in the lounge as you ordered food and drinks. SiLH is down in the south of England and none of the clubs in England that I have played at required masks in that way either. They are behaving as pubs, restaurants and cafes are. You may have differently guidelines up in Scotland, although 2 clubs are certainly ignorning them if that is the case, but in England it is not necessary.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay. I've played twice in Scotland in recent weeks, one just on Saturday, and none needed masks on in the lounge as you ordered food and drinks. SiLH is down in the south of England and none of the clubs in England that I have played at required masks in that way either. They are behaving as pubs, restaurants and cafes are. You may have differently guidelines up in Scotland, although 2 clubs are certainly ignorning them if that is the case, but in England it is not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

played Nairn Dunbar yesterday, masks needed indoors, Royal Dornoch and Tain least week the same. i don't think for one min any of these and mine have just made this up and doing it for the fun of it


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 1, 2020)

Having a closing date for our club championships that everyone had two months to enter for.   And two people who could not be bothered to enter in spite of multiple reminders, causing a ton of siht because they were left off the published draw.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 1, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Having a closing date for our club championships that everyone had two months to enter for.   And two people who could not be bothered to enter in spite of multiple reminders, causing a ton of siht because they were left off the published draw.
		
Click to expand...

I don't blame them, why couldn't someone in authority at the club enter for them......

Kick em out!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			played Nairn Dunbar yesterday, masks needed indoors, Royal Dornoch and Tain least week the same. i don't think for one min any of these and mine have just made this up and doing it for the fun of it
		
Click to expand...

There does not seem to be any consistency about it then. I've been in 2 clubs in Scotland, approx 8 in England in recent weeks and none have required a mask in the lounge where you would eat or drink. Everywhere else but not there. Odd.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There does not seem to be any consistency about it then. I've been in 2 clubs in Scotland, approx 8 in England in recent weeks and none have required a mask in the lounge where you would eat or drink. Everywhere else but not there. Odd.
		
Click to expand...

i've no idea where the direction came from i didn't hear nicola metion it that week it came in, must be via the SGU, in which case the two clubs you visited must have just ignored it

as i side note was waiting to book in for our round at Nairn Dunbar yesterday, so standing outside the pro shop (only one person at a time allowed in) old guy walk up asking if i'm waiting to go in the shop and stands right next to me ... actually touching me so i moved 2 mt away and he comes and stands next to me again these old boys just don't get it had to point blank tell him to move away in the end. then when i didn go in he followed me in without a mask, pro had to tell him to get out


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Okay. I've played twice in Scotland in recent weeks, one just on Saturday, and none needed masks on in the lounge as you ordered food and drinks. SiLH is down in the south of England and none of the clubs in England that I have played at required masks in that way either. They are behaving as pubs, restaurants and cafes are. You may have differently guidelines up in Scotland, although 2 clubs are certainly ignorning them if that is the case, but in England it is not necessary.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, to me it makes no sense to put your mask on to order food and then take it off to sit down and eat it, when you're still in the same room. If you're going to be eating and drinking then might as well just leave the mask off. Can't see the logic there. That's what the plastic screens separating the customer and the till operator are for.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 1, 2020)

saving_par said:



			Were you not able to state you entered to play a medal round for a qualifying score only?

Seen plenty of situations in club champs where lads have played the strokeplay section but have stated beforehand there are not able to compete in matchplay section as they are unable to play due to work or holidays etc.

They are simply not included when top 16 scores are taken.
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			We have a similar comp where the top 8 men and top 8 women qualify for a knockout comp which is then worked out on best male and female score playing the last qualifier (and it is male v female in the first round - not sure I explained that too well) but if you qualify you do have the option not to take part and the spot goes to the next in the qualifying field
		
Click to expand...

I went in a day too late to have them change it......brain fart on my part. Although I didn't know it was that easy to have your name taken off the knockout.....I didn't want to be a stinker.  Head in the sand hoping it would go away. 



IainP said:



			Why not just go play with your strokeplay head on/mindset and just let the matchplay look after itself.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm going for. There will be a couple times during the round while putting I'll likely have to make a "match play" decision, but other than that my attitude is I don't care whether I win or not.....just try to play good golf. The guy I'm playing tomorrow gets 2 shots on me (I'm 9, he's 11)....so it is pretty equal as far as getting holes.


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 1, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, to me it makes no sense to put your mask on to order food and then take it off to sit down and eat it, when you're still in the same room. If you're going to be eating and drinking then might as well just leave the mask off. Can't see the logic there. That's what the plastic screens separating the customer and the till operator are for.
		
Click to expand...

It does make sense in that - as Patrick stated above - other folk waiting, queuing or just beggaring around may just stand right next to you - in your face so to speak

The safest & clearest policy is wear a mask indoors and remove it when you are eating/or drinking sitting down at your table

I know it seems a bit much to some but really its just the same as tucking your _collared _shirt in


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 1, 2020)

Italian outcast said:



			I know it seems a bit much to some but really its just the same as tucking your _collared _shirt in 

Click to expand...

Totally unnecessary then?


----------



## Italian outcast (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Totally unnecessary then? 

Click to expand...

mebbe aye, mebbe no


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			From your description it sounds as though someone has misinterpreted the guidelines. Masks are worn in the pro-shop and if you were speaking to someone in the office. The moment you go into the lounge they are not needed.
		
Click to expand...

That’s what we think.  To be worn in the pro shop as that is a retail outlet - and in the office - but not required in a cafe/bar setting.  Just wondering if it’s just the club being ultra cautious. That said - I went into a cafe this morning for a coffee. I wore my mask - not sure if I had to...then after ordering sad outside - with it off obviously. I think if I had sat inside the same would have applied.

So if asked to wear a mask Whilst I queue and order in club lounge then I will. It’s not difficult.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			From your description it sounds as though someone has misinterpreted the guidelines. Masks are worn in the pro-shop and if you were speaking to someone in the office. The moment you go into the lounge they are not needed.
		
Click to expand...

Summed it up perfectly. We have to mask up to enter pro shop (even mid-round for a coffee/water etc) and to speak to the office but we've been free to use the bar for food and drink without one. Seems very over zealous. The only disclaimer I could possibly think of is if you go to the kitchen door to order food directly with the kitchen staff then it would be good practice to wear a mask. We usually place our orders via the bar staff and the orders go straight through to the kitchen


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Summed it up perfectly. We have to mask up to enter pro shop (even mid-round for a coffee/water etc) and to speak to the office but we've been free to use the bar for food and drink without one. *Seems very over zealous. *The only disclaimer I could possibly think of is if you go to the kitchen door to order food directly with the kitchen staff then it would be good practice to wear a mask. We usually place our orders via the bar staff and the orders go straight through to the kitchen
		
Click to expand...

I don't think so, its just another example of the UK trying to go as 'lite' as possible with any/all preventative measures

People are seeing that areas where you eat/drink don't require masks and are then comparing those surroundings to other parts of the same building where a mask is needed

What you need to remember is that in order to eat/drink you need to remove your mask, its not because you are less likely to catch it in a restaurant rather than a pro-shop. Its because you're physically shoving stuff in a hole in your face in one place and not the other

A public space like a restaurant is actually an easy place to catch it but I'm sure even @SwingsitlikeHogan would agree this Gov aren't going to ask you to eat 'through' a mask


----------



## GB72 (Sep 1, 2020)

Slab said:



			I don't think so, its just another example of the UK trying to go as 'lite' as possible with any/all preventative measures

People are seeing that areas where you eat/drink don't require masks and are then comparing those surroundings to other parts of the same building where a mask is needed

What you need to remember is that in order to eat/drink you need to remove your mask, its not because you are less likely to catch it in a restaurant rather than a pro-shop. Its because you're physically shoving stuff in a hole in your face in one place and not the other

A public space like a restaurant is actually an easy place to catch it but I'm sure even @SwingsitlikeHogan would agree this Gov aren't going to ask you to eat 'through' a mask
		
Click to expand...

It does seem to be an attitude issue that people are thinking about how little they need to wear their mask and how soon they can take it off rather than thinking about whether it would be better for everyone if you kept the mask on. I put mine or to order food and drinks, use the bathroom etc and take it off once back at the table.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 1, 2020)

GB72 said:



			It does seem to be an attitude issue that people are thinking about how little they need to wear their mask and how soon they can take it off rather than thinking about whether it would be better for everyone if you kept the mask on. I put mine or to order food and drinks, use the bathroom etc and take it off once back at the table.
		
Click to expand...

Which is what I found myself doing in town today - it was busy and so after I'd done my little bit of shopping and had a coffee I just kept my mask on until I was out of the town centre and away from any numbers of pedestrians.

And so later when at the club I wasn't in the slightest bit bothered about having to wear a mask in the club bar. 

I  think it was Karol Sikora who I heard earlier today tell us that what we just had t accept and do was: Wash hands; Keep distance; Wear mask.  And do that whenever practical when out of your home.  That's how we keep transmission down.  We don't need to know the details for every scenario - we just do what he suggests - and we don't try to find ways around the basic rules he suggests - or try and find excuses for not adhering.  Make wearing a mask second nature and no big deal.


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			That’s what we think.  To be worn in the pro shop as that is a retail outlet - and in the office - but not required in a cafe/bar setting.  Just wondering if it’s just the club being ultra cautious. That said - I went into a cafe this morning for a coffee. I wore my mask - not sure if I had to...then after ordering sad outside - with it off obviously. I think if I had sat inside the same would have applied.

So if asked to wear a mask Whilst I queue and order in club lounge then I will. It’s not difficult.
		
Click to expand...

Its the same at ours as yours and the 2 clubs in the Bristol area I visited over the weekend although my bother from Exeter said they don't need to wear one in their clubhouse


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2020)

Missed three guest day invitationals to date, was hoping to make all of them this year. The final two in the next few weeks, that friends cant make the dates. Gutted 

Oh well, always next year or more friends required


----------



## Crow (Sep 2, 2020)

DRW said:



			Missed three guest day invitationals to date, was hoping to make all of them this year. The final two in the next few weeks, that friends cant make the dates. Gutted 

Oh well, always next year or more friends required 

Click to expand...

You're still very welcome to a knock at my place, even after that diabolical comment about wooden drivers! 

Wouldn't be an invitational as it's cancelled this year but there is an Open on Friday 2nd Oct, although it's played in fourballs so pace will not be fast!

Or of course any day in the week just for a social.


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2020)

Crow said:



			You're still very welcome to a knock at my place, even after that diabolical comment about wooden drivers! 

Wouldn't be an invitational as it's cancelled this year but there is an Open on Friday 2nd Oct, although it's played in fourballs so pace will not be fast!

Or of course any day in the week just for a social. 

Click to expand...

And there I was thinking I was kind to wooden drivers 

Am definitely up for a game thanks for offer, I've got four H4H vouchers I am trying to use before they run out at the end of September(ish and work load &virus previously/FM keeps getting in the way).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 2, 2020)

Got out of work a tad early with a plan to work on a swing that had mis-fired at the weekend. Got as far as the station and it hosed it down. Aborted and came home. Fortunately it carried on so didn't feel too bad but annoyed to have plans scuppered. Forecast looks similar tomorrow so doubt I'll be doing anything then either. Got to love the Summer. As long as it picks its ideas up for H4H


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Got out of work a tad early with *a plan to work on a swing* that had mis-fired at the weekend. Got as far as the station *and it hosed it down. Aborted and came home. Fortunately it carried on so didn't feel too bad but annoyed to have plans scuppered*. Forecast *looks similar tomorrow so doubt I'll be doing anything then either*. Got to love the Summer. As long as it picks its ideas up for H4H
		
Click to expand...

Hang on Homer didn't you just have a go a folks on the other thread about not practicing properly and say you're all about constructive practice and you love creating challenging conditions/lies for your chips/putts...
I guess that doesn't extend to practicing from a wet lie or soggy green, with a rain soaked glove or with water dripping off your golf cap... cos these conditions rarely happen in the UK so why would anyone bother to practice in them!


----------



## IainP (Sep 3, 2020)

I prefer the meteorological definition, so it's already autumn 😉


----------



## Slime (Sep 3, 2020)

Slab said:



			Hang on Homer didn't you just have a go a folks on the other thread about not practicing properly and say you're all about constructive practice and you love creating challenging conditions/lies for your chips/putts...
I guess that doesn't extend to practicing from a wet lie or soggy green, with a rain soaked glove or with water dripping off your golf cap... cos these conditions rarely happen in the UK so why would anyone bother to practice in them!


Click to expand...

To be honest, I don't know anybody who'd practice whilst it was hosing down ...................... what would they possibly gain from that?


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			To be honest, I don't know anybody who'd practice whilst it was hosing down ...................... *what would they possibly gain from that*?
		
Click to expand...

Assuming they don't just mess about and still practice properly, then hopefully their practice should mean they get better at xyz the next time they play in the rain i.e putting when its raining, hitting irons with wet grips etc

So I'd hope they get the same benefit as other 'dry' practice sessions

edit, I'm not bad at getting out of a bunker but i'm shocking getting out of a wet bunker (guess which is the only one I've ever practiced)


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2020)

Slab said:



			Assuming they don't just mess about and still practice properly, then hopefully their practice should mean they get better at xyz the next time they play in the rain i.e putting when its raining, hitting irons with wet grips etc

So I'd hope they get the same benefit as other 'dry' practice sessions

edit, I'm not bad at getting out of a bunker but i'm shocking getting out of a wet bunker (guess which is the only one I've ever practiced) 

Click to expand...

Sod that. I'm not playing in the rain unless I absolutely have to. Sadly since we now pay green fees in advance at most places I have had to a couple of times.


----------



## Slab (Sep 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



*Sod that. I'm not playing in the rain unless I absolutely have to. *Sadly since we now pay green fees in advance at most places I have had to a couple of times. 

Click to expand...

Yeah I doubt its anyone's first choice but if it does start raining I'd rather not play crap for the rest of the round just because its wet

I don't practice it anything like enough myself (I stay out on the outdoor practice range sometimes if it starts coming down, like it did on Tuesday, but it doesn't happen enough)
And there's no denying how different many things are to achieve when its wet compared to dry


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 3, 2020)

Slab said:



			Yeah I doubt its anyone's first choice but if it does start raining I'd rather not play crap for the rest of the round just because its wet

I don't practice it anything like enough myself (I stay out on the outdoor practice range sometimes if it starts coming down, like it did on Tuesday, but it doesn't happen enough)
And there's no denying how different many things are to achieve when its wet compared to dry
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, I think it's more of a mental thing anyway than technical difficulties. If it rains mid-round I put a waterproof glove on, jacket and hat, umbrella up, and then it's just mind over matter. I don't really do anything different technically that would warrant practising it. I just have to consciously tell myself not to rush my shots so I can get back under the umbrella.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 3, 2020)

If it rains then I might put my waterproofs on and if it's really heavy I'll put up a brolly but generally I'll just let everything get wet, play on and dry it all at home later. In fact that's what I did last evening when playing 9 holes and it rained after 5.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 3, 2020)

club champs this weekend, so have to play sat and sun, then Match play on Monday.. starting a 4.30 its dark at 8 almost not sure we will all get round.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 3, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			club champs this weekend, so have to play sat and sun, then Match play on Monday.. starting a 4.30 its dark at 8 almost not sure we all will get round.
		
Click to expand...

Ours also - but as my Mrs has arranged for us to me up for lunch with some very close friends on Sunday - well there was no point in me entering (I really shouldn't tut!).  That said - I'm scoring so badly at the moment I probably wouldn't make the top 60 cut after Saturday's first round.  So maybe a little blessing in disguise.  Will miss playing in it though.  Always a good weekend.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 3, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Ours also - but as my Mrs has arranged for us to me up for lunch with some very close friends on Sunday - well there was no point in me entering (I really shouldn't tut!).  That said - I'm scoring so badly at the moment I probably wouldn't make the top 60 cut after Saturday's first round.  So maybe a little blessing in disguise.  Will miss playing in it though.  Always a good weekend.
		
Click to expand...

the plus side for me if i Qual i won't be in the last groups, that will be all the low plus guys


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 3, 2020)

Practising in drizzle and not realising how wet you actually are


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 5, 2020)

the greenstaff deciding that it was the best time to double cut and iron the greens and put all the flags on slopes when it was blowing a gale, with gusts over 40MPH


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the greenstaff deciding that it was the best time to double cut and iron the greens and put all the flags on slopes when it was blowing a gale, with gusts over 40MPH
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it called character building


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What's the issue with a group starting a couple of minutes early?
		
Click to expand...

It's a DQ. You need to tee off on time.


----------



## Fromtherough (Sep 7, 2020)

Popped out tonight just before 8pm and it was almost dark. Dawned on me that after this week, a midweek knock after work is out of reach until the spring.


----------



## Dando (Sep 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Paul Lawrie for one.
What did it ever do for him? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

But he’s Scottish and it’s always hosing it down up there


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			But he’s Scottish and it’s always hosing it down up there
		
Click to expand...

He's from the East of Scotland - only rains overnight - windy though


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 7, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Popped out tonight just before 8pm and it was almost dark. Dawned on me that after this week, a midweek knock after work is out of reach until the spring.
		
Click to expand...

Had a look at BRS today and last bookable time was 6.10pm - only seems a couple of weeks ago that it was 8pm - I'm considering early morning for nine holes before work for next few weeks - a benefit of working from home and the course being round the corner from my house.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2020)

Club champs this weekend and all facets of my game have decided to take a vacation. Swing is all over the shop and can't chip or pitch to save my life. Looking forward to my lie in on Sunday as no way I can make the cut playing like this. I shouldn't be surprised as my form always nose dives in time for H4H


----------



## sunshine (Sep 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club champs this weekend and all facets of my game have decided to take a vacation. Swing is all over the shop and can't chip or pitch to save my life. Looking forward to my lie in on Sunday as no way I can make the cut playing like this. I shouldn't be surprised as my form always nose dives in time for H4H
		
Click to expand...

I don't know you homie but talk about getting your excuses in early 

I vaguely remember you mentioning you play of 11 (or thereabouts)? If you were on form would you expect to challenge in your club championships?


----------



## Slab (Sep 11, 2020)

Why is every golf commentator besotted with saying "get into red numbers" rather than just saying 'get under par'


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 11, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Club champs this weekend and all facets of my game have decided to take a vacation. Swing is all over the shop and can't chip or pitch to save my life. Looking forward to my lie in on Sunday as no way I can make the cut playing like this. I shouldn't be surprised as my form always nose dives in time for H4H
		
Click to expand...

I'm a different mindset to you, recently I got a cut to 16.3 my lowest h/c and I was delighted but yesterday I played rubbish and only got 30 points even 3 shanks thrown in. 

Got a medal Sunday and I will be thinking positive as always and try and get a cut again, I could never go into a round thinking I'm not going to play well, it doesn't always work out like that obviously but to have a negative mindset is not conducive to playing well imo.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2020)

Walking down the first today.....
And I got shat on by a Red Kite....
Had to change my top and my whole lot will need a clean...
Lucky?
Yeah right


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Sep 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Walking down the first today.....
And I got shat on by a Red Kite....
Had to change my top and my whole lot will need a clean...
Lucky?
Yeah right
		
Click to expand...

It did result in a resounding chortle 🤭


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Walking down the first today.....
And I got shat on by a Red Kite....
Had to change my top and my whole lot will need a clean...
Lucky?
Yeah right
		
Click to expand...

Be thankful elephants don't fly


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2020)

I played in a 4BBB open last Saturday. We had a good score and hope to be top 3, possibly even win. The club said they would not touch the cards for 72 hours but then would deal with them, post the scores. Still waiting.........Come on, this is my one in 3yrs moment and they are dragging it out.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I played in a 4BBB open last Saturday. We had a good score and hope to be top 3, possibly even win. The club said they would not touch the cards for 72 hours but then would deal with them, post the scores. Still waiting.........Come on, this is my one in 3yrs moment and they are dragging it out.
		
Click to expand...

Is the suspense as bad as watching GOTs


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Is the suspense as bad as watching GOTs 

Click to expand...

Same as just before a major battle. Obviously


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 11, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Same as just before a major battle. Obviously 

Click to expand...

I hope you don't come up short again this time


----------



## IainP (Sep 11, 2020)

Slab said:



			Why is every golf commentator besotted with saying "get into red numbers" rather than just saying 'get under par' 

Click to expand...

Aye, can add "gets underway" rather begins or starts, and "get in touch" rather than contact us.
So I'll vote for "move under par"
😉🙂


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

Clubs who don't have their membership prices on the website. So you send them an enquiry, they send you a 12-page booklet on membership benefits which _still_ doesn't include the prices. I'm now assuming it's grossly expensive and they just don't want to put people off.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Clubs who don't have their membership prices on the website. So you send them an enquiry, they send you a 12-page booklet on membership benefits which _still_ doesn't include the prices. I'm now assuming it's grossly expensive and they just don't want to put people off. 

Click to expand...

whats the saying "if you have to ask, you can't afford it"


----------



## sunshine (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Clubs who don't have their membership prices on the website. So you send them an enquiry, they send you a 12-page booklet on membership benefits which _still_ doesn't include the prices. I'm now assuming it's grossly expensive and they just don't want to put people off. 

Click to expand...

When there is no price quoted, I tend to think that is because they are open to negotiation.

A lot of clubs are still short on members and willing to make a deal. If you're looking to join now, in the middle of the subscription year, you could try asking for 16 months for the price of 12 or something like that.


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 11, 2020)

sunshine said:



			When there is no price quoted, I tend to think that is because they are open to negotiation.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to try that with Loch Lomond


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 11, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'll have to try that with Loch Lomond 

Click to expand...

 don't forget Muirfield


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			don't forget Muirfield

Click to expand...

I was going to use them but couldn't spell 'Honourable'


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2020)

sunshine said:



			When there is no price quoted, I tend to think that is because they are open to negotiation.

A lot of clubs are still short on members and willing to make a deal. If you're looking to join now, in the middle of the subscription year, you could try asking for 16 months for the price of 12 or something like that.
		
Click to expand...

Not a big fan of that either. So I could be paying one amount there and someone else who joined at a more advantageous time could be paying less? But no I'm just planning ahead for next year at the moment.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 11, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			I'll have to try that with Loch Lomond 

Click to expand...

I bet they would be open to a haggle. Nearly gone bust several times, and they won't be attracting many new international members in the near future.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not a big fan of that either. So I could be paying one amount there and someone else who joined at a more advantageous time could be paying less? But no I'm just planning ahead for next year at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

So you're not a fan of buying things in the sales? You always prefer to pay full price 

Most clubs have a set annual subscription, clubs are reluctant to give a discount on that because the membership would be in uproar if some people were paying less than others.

But let's say you want to join a club where the subs year runs from jan to dec. If you join now and just pay a pro rata 3.5 months till the end of the year, you might leave at the end of the year to save paying for membership over winter. So the club should be looking to lock you in for 2021. But given that we are in autumn (and winter is coming), it makes sense for both parties to offer some sort of deal e.g. 15 months for the price of 12.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Not a big fan of that either. So I could be paying one amount there and someone else who joined at a more advantageous time could be paying less? But no I'm just planning ahead for next year at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Where are you thinking of joining?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Where are you thinking of joining?
		
Click to expand...

Grims Dyke is probably the favourite, but the one I was contacting on this occasion to get pricing was Aldenham, if their price isn't extortionate they'd be a good option.


----------



## cliveb (Sep 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Grims Dyke is probably the favourite, but the one I was contacting on this occasion to get pricing was Aldenham, if their price isn't extortionate they'd be a good option.
		
Click to expand...

We've had quite a lot of Haste Hill guys join us at Grims Dyke recently.
I think most of them are happy with the move.
It's a short course, but tricky with very challenging greens. Nobody has ever taken it apart.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 12, 2020)

cliveb said:



			We've had quite a lot of Haste Hill guys join us at Grims Dyke recently.
I think most of them are happy with the move.
It's a short course, but tricky with very challenging greens. Nobody has ever taken it apart.
		
Click to expand...

I've played there quite a few times, I only live 5 mins drive away. I like the course, best I shot there was 81 last year I think. I'd be happy to join there, just got to make sure I can afford the step up in fees from what I pay now.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Having a reasonable score through 14 holes and throwing it away "going down the stretch". Chalk another one up today... double at 15 and three-putt bogey at 16. Have done that so many times this year. 

Click to expand...

Well...stop it!


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 12, 2020)

36 hole comp and they shut the halfway hut at 2:30 to staff a bar that no one will hit until 5.  🤔


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I was trying so hard not to.... decent drive, sensible positional 2nd shot (par 5) but distance control difficult into the wind.... nice smooth swing for the approach, good strike but airmailed the green by about a yard, hit the down slope and bounced miles down away from the raised green into an impossible spot. Small margins. 

Click to expand...

We have a few greens like that..miss by a yard or two and your next shot is 25 yards away..
And get yourself shortsided and its almost impossible to keep the ball,on the green.....


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			I had nothing - had to try and bump and run it up the slope and just hope for the best. Did that but too much on it so it ran across the green into a bunker.
		
Click to expand...

Easy solution.?.get a higher handicap


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 13, 2020)

Pin positions for the second round of the club champs. Yes it's the stiffest tough of golf in the calender but with the greens just over 10 on the stimp putting several on the edge of slopes was unnecessary. When you watch two of the best guys in the club four putt a green hints that it may not be the best position to put it in


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 13, 2020)

Yesterday's medal. Level after 7 with a 6 foot birdie putt on the 8th. 3 putts later.......😥
2 over with 2 holes to play and finish bogey bogey to get a .1 cut. What could have been.


----------



## Slab (Sep 14, 2020)

Was playing a shortish par 3 yesterday (135y) downhill but into a wind and did the whole working out bit; 

ok if this was flat it’d probably be a 7… so it’ll be a soft 7 or could i make it with hard 8 since its downhill?… no cos that wind is definitely going to hold it so it'll be the 7 … actually it’s always soft in front of this green if its rained in the last week so cant afford to be short so don’t hit 7 soft… and maybe that wind is a bit stronger than it looks, I've come up short here several times before being fooled by the wind so its maybe even a 6 and swing smooth… yeah go for the 6 and swing smooth, yup its definitely the smooth 6… after hitting it sweetly right online it fell short of the pin by a dozen paces and plugged before the green… that’s when I noticed I had the 7 in my hand 

Just a social round so played another ball with the correct 6 and it was pin high right, the better line of the first ball would’ve been a guaranteed ace if I'd only pulled the chosen club, I’m sure of it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2020)

That I can play OK and do some great recovery for 8 holes; mess up 9th then see the rest of the round a mess...

And it wasn't even as if the lad recording our scores mentioned I was only 1 over gross until the double on the 9th - but that 3 over gross is still good for 9.  No - I didn't even had that to point to as an excuse...it was me and only me.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2020)

Yet another pair of, supposedly, Goretex waterproof shoes completely failing in their main task...
I know there's a big hole in one part of the shoe where your foot goes in and if the water was getting in through the top I can understand and accept it.
But a completely dry sock until you get to the toes means somethings not right..
How difficult can it be..?
They'll be going back for replacement and it'll be about a month before they go the same way
I've not even been playing in the rain..just dew...
I shouldn't have to wear waterproof socks if my shoes are described as waterproof....
Another fail by a certain Swedish shoe company....4 out of 5 pairs I've had from them have been as watertight as a tea bag....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2020)

Inability to keep that pesky treble off the card in a medal. One of those each day on the club champs which really killed my chances (still came 10th in the handicap and 19th in the scratch) so happy with my efforts as a whole. Sadly it's a fault that seems to blight all of my medal rounds. Usually caused from an errant tee shot but not always on the same hole (although the 6th features regularly as dos the 3rd and the carry over the environment area). I guess that is why medal is the best form of golf and you have to keep it going for the full 18 and why we have handicaps but still a great irritant


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Yet another pair of, supposedly, Goretex waterproof shoes completely failing in their main task...
I know there's a big hole in one part of the shoe where your foot goes in and if the water was getting in through the top I can understand and accept it.
But a completely dry sock until you get to the toes means somethings not right..
How difficult can it be..?
They'll be going back for replacement and it'll be about a month before they go the same way
I've not even been playing in the rain..just dew...
I shouldn't have to wear waterproof socks if my shoes are described as waterproof....
Another fail by a certain Swedish shoe company....4 out of 5 pairs I've had from them have been as watertight as a tea bag....
		
Click to expand...

My top tip is simply get a couple of pair of waterproof socks. Perfect for this time of year with the morning dew and in the winter when the ground seems permanently wet, especially the rough. I get the grip though as you pay good money specifically for the Goretex but at least it is a way of still getting use from the shoes and having dry tootsies


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My top tip is simply get a couple of pair of waterproof socks. Perfect for this time of year with the morning dew and in the winter when the ground seems permanently wet, especially the rough. I get the grip though as you pay good money specifically for the Goretex but at least it is a way of still getting use from the shoes and having dry tootsies
		
Click to expand...

I agree with Imurg, you shouldn't have to pay out for waterproof socks if you're paying the money for waterproof shoes. They should do what they're advertised to do. 

I bought the Inesis waterproof shoes last December and they're still going strong at the moment. I have had other 'waterproof' shoes from Footjoy, and Callaway last less time than that before leaking badly. And given that I wear other shoes in the summer months when it's dry, it's pretty poor if they don't even last a year.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I agree with Imurg, you shouldn't have to pay out for waterproof socks if you're paying the money for waterproof shoes. They should do what they're advertised to do.

I bought the Inesis waterproof shoes last December and they're still going strong at the moment. I have had other 'waterproof' shoes from Footjoy, and Callaway last less time than that before leaking badly. And given that I wear other shoes in the summer months when it's dry, it's pretty poor if they don't even last a year.
		
Click to expand...

I totally accept in principle that if you pay top money for waterproof shoes they should do the job but Imurg has had issues with this before (as have other forum members I think) and even if they do the job properly then there is only a 12 month warranty on most. At some point (usually just after the warranty expires) they'll start to fail and the waterproof socks are simply another way to keep the feet dry


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			...
Another fail by a certain Swedish shoe company....4 out of 5 pairs I've had from them have been as watertight as a tea bag....
		
Click to expand...

Eccos?  Danish then! (and my favourites - which stay dry for me; until this 'kiss of death!')  Otherwise which company?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2020)

Foxholer said:



			Eccos?  Danish then! (and my favourites - which stay dry for me; until this 'kiss of death!')  Otherwise which company?
		
Click to expand...

Swedish/Danish/Norwegian..all the same if they make shoes that leak after 5 rounds playing in dew


----------



## GB72 (Sep 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Swedish/Danish/Norwegian..all the same if they make shoes that leak after 5 rounds playing in dew
		
Click to expand...

It is a bugbear of mine that so few golf shoes are waterproof as claimed or stay waterproof for any length of time. Suspect that they are designed with the US market in mind with only a few rounds played in damp conditions. Certainly not in agreement with the waterproof sock suggestion. If you are paying over £100 for a pair of shoes (and that is not even expensive these days) then they should remain waterproof for an extended period of time. Appreciate the 12 month warranty but I suspect that would be an easy challenge in the small claims court. Golf shoe companies are upping the price and the ramification of that is that in the eyes of the legal system, a high priced item should be expected to last and perform significantly longer than a low priced one. I would certainly consider some a punt in small claims if I paid upward of £100 for a pair of golf shoes that were not waterproof after 12 months if the shoe had claimed to be fully waterproof.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 14, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Swedish/Danish/Norwegian..all the same if they make shoes that leak after 5 rounds playing in dew
		
Click to expand...

Classic 'Brit' attitude to other countries! 
As for the leaking...Seems you may not be 'compatible' with Eccos - as the leakage seems to be consistently at the toe area. Another brand may have 'better' waterproofing ability (either specifically, or because of your particular foot shape/action) in that area. I've certainly not experienced leaks there, though I suspect I don't go into the long damp grass as often as you do (to help Fragger of course!) and have relatively 'skinny' (narrow) feet. FJs also worked for me, but became quite expensive and didn't last particularly well; Adidas sizes/shape/style generally don't work; Eccos feel fine and 'old models' are just as good as 'latest' ones.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2020)

Knowing I had to birdie two of the last three holes to make buffer zone today.  Getting the 16th and then lipping out on both the two final holes.    There were some interesting words used after the round.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 14, 2020)

RESULT - CSS went up by one so I survived.    Time to go and apologise to the cat.


----------



## Neilds (Sep 14, 2020)

*Another fail by a certain Swedish shoe company....4 out of 5 pairs I've had from them have been as watertight as a tea bag....*

Stop buying that make if 4/5 are rubbish - don’t you ever learn?!?!?😀😀😀


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2020)

Neilds said:



*Another fail by a certain Swedish shoe company....4 out of 5 pairs I've had from them have been as watertight as a tea bag....*

Stop buying that make if 4/5 are rubbish - don’t you ever learn?!?!?😀😀😀
		
Click to expand...

Only bought 2........1 pair of spikeless are fine...the other has been replaced 3 times....going for a refund or something else this time.


----------



## Chico84 (Sep 15, 2020)

Playing nine holes yesterday evening and on course for my best round yet to break 50. End up having a nightmare and four putting the final hole to make it 50 dead on. Still my best round yet and felt like I played some reasonable shots, but annoying not to make that milestone (millstone!).


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 15, 2020)

Bluddy putting.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 15, 2020)

Manufacturers who make a black golf shoe, but put white accents on it, esp near the sole.

The whole point of black golf shoes is to not look grubby in the winter, and be able to slather them in black shoe polish.

Why add white? UA, Puma and Sketchers, I am looking at you guys!

That mainly leaves FJ, Ecco or G4. I don't like Ecco, as some I have had smell of cat, I don't like FJ, as some are made really badly and leak like a tea bag, and G4? No idea, but they are not the prettiest. Should come with callipers.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2020)

Neilds said:



*Another fail by a certain Swedish shoe company....4 out of 5 pairs I've had from them have been as watertight as a tea bag....*

Stop buying that make if 4/5 are rubbish - don’t you ever learn?!?!?😀😀😀
		
Click to expand...

what swedish shoe company is that?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 15, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Manufacturers who make a black golf shoe, but put white accents on it, esp near the sole.

The whole point of black golf shoes is to not look grubby in the winter, and be able to slather them in black shoe polish.

Why add white? UA, Puma and Sketchers, I am looking at you guys!

That mainly leaves FJ, Ecco or G4. I don't like Ecco, as some I have had smell of cat, I don't like FJ, as some are made really badly and leak like a tea bag, and G4? No idea, but they are not the prettiest. Should come with callipers.
		
Click to expand...

Tough one although my FJ allegiance is well known and never had too many issues with leakage. In early morning and going forward I'll wear wet socks anyway so a win win. G4 are definitely ugly so it's not you


----------



## Chico84 (Sep 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			...as some I have had smell of cat...
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 16, 2020)

Being stuck at my current level for about five years and cannot put my finger on what is holding me back. I've played more golf this year than ever. New driver hits everything straight so have sorted that but handicap is still edging upwards


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Being stuck at my current level for about five years and cannot put my finger on what is holding me back. I've played more golf this year than ever. New driver hits everything straight so have sorted that but handicap is still edging upwards
		
Click to expand...

Feel that buddy. Been doing the handicap yo-yo between 14 and 12 for a few seasons and although I've come down 2 shots to 12.0 I can't seem to kick forward again. For me it is still that one car crash per medal that puts me in buffer or just outside. Short game is being worked on hard but still my major weakness and no coincidence that the days it works well tend to be the days I beat handicap. Putter is pretty consistent and the driver is ok if 15 yards shorter than I'd like. Stupid game


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Being stuck at my current level for about five years and cannot put my finger on what is holding me back. I've played more golf this year than ever. New driver hits everything straight so have sorted that but handicap is still edging upwards
		
Click to expand...

Surely everyone is going to hit their level and plateau eventually?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surely everyone is going to hit their level and plateau eventually?
		
Click to expand...

In reality you are probably right, but I refuse to accept at the moment I can't get better. If you don't aim high then surely you can only stagnate and go backwards. I still think I have room to improve in certain areas think 11 is a reality, hopefully this year. Lessons and practice over the winter take stock and aim for 10 next year. Of curse it may not happen but fortunately I enjoy tinkering with my game and working on things so that side of it comes easy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Surely everyone is going to hit their level and plateau eventually?
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. It doesn't have to be a negative. You can fully enjoy the game at the level you play at if your mindset is right. 

This does not mean you don't aim to improve or don't aim to have a better round than last time. You just don't have to beat yourself up if you are not getting cut.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree with this. It doesn't have to be a negative. You can fully enjoy the game at the level you play at if your mindset is right.

This does not mean you don't aim to improve or don't aim to have a better round than last time. You just don't have to beat yourself up if you are not getting cut.
		
Click to expand...

Even when you've hit a level you'll still have purple patches where you could get a cut or two, it'll just kind of revert back to the mean afterwards I guess.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 16, 2020)

Dipped into a golfing anthology I have - collated by Peter Dobereiner - _Down the 19th Fairway _(1983).

One of the contributors had written..._Now. the unique appeal of golf, the thing that keeps you at it, is that it is impossible to play eighteen holes without playing one shot as well as Bobby Jones could have done it, even though it may only be the holing of an eight foot-putt and of no more significance than leaving a good set of footprints in a sand trap.  Everyone can do it right sometimes.  _

This is only slightly 'irritating' as too often I forget it of myself.   Because as the contributor goes on to say...

_It seems intolerable not to do it always.  No; not just intolerable: shameful; humiliating; undeserved._

And the thing is - I have too often of late had the attitude of those latter words - forgetting that - yes - I _can _sometimes play a shot just as well as Bobby Jones.  And for that I should smile - and I should remember...Everyone can do it right sometimes


----------



## sunshine (Sep 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			In reality you are probably right, but I refuse to accept at the moment I can't get better. If you don't aim high then surely you can only stagnate and go backwards. I still think I have room to improve in certain areas think 11 is a reality, hopefully this year. Lessons and practice over the winter take stock and aim for 10 next year. Of curse it may not happen but fortunately I enjoy tinkering with my game and working on things so that side of it comes easy
		
Click to expand...

To get your handicap down to 12, you had to shoot rounds below +12, in fact you probably shot some single figure rounds. This means you have the ability to play better and score better. It's in there somewhere - keep searching!

(this from a frustrated golfer whose game has fallen over a cliff)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			To get your handicap down to 12, you had to shoot rounds below +12, in fact you probably shot some single figure rounds. This means you have the ability to play better and score better. It's in there somewhere - keep searching!

(this from a frustrated golfer whose game has fallen over a cliff)
		
Click to expand...

Hot some balls tonight with the slightly bigger knee bend and it was good. Did some short game stuff and that is where the issue is. So many swing thoughts where in the long game (even on the course) there are none


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			...So many swing thoughts where in the long game (even on the course) there are none
		
Click to expand...

Both (long and short game) should have 1 and only 1 thought! So faults in both areas!
Stop analysing; start focussing and just 'hit da friggin' ball'!
Lose the 'thousands of thoughts'!!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hot some balls tonight *with the slightly bigger knee bend* and it was good. Did some short game stuff and that is where the issue is. So many swing thoughts where in the long game (even on the course) there are none
		
Click to expand...

I'm amazed that there are any variations on the golf swing left that you haven't already tried.


----------



## DRW (Sep 17, 2020)

People who don't wear their glasses and then ask where the fairway is.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 17, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I agree with this. It doesn't have to be a negative. You can fully enjoy the game at the level you play at if your mindset is right.

This does not mean you don't aim to improve or don't aim to have a better round than last time. You just don't have to beat yourself up if you are not getting cut.
		
Click to expand...


My sentiments as well, I've stayed at 17/19 h/c for the last 10 years, always liked to think I could get down to 15, recently got down to 16.3 but last 2 rounds got .1s so back to 17 h/c.


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Oh yeah, it is what it is and never a surprise when it happens. But very wrong IMO. I've been on both sides of it and when I've "won" something this way I felt like a fraud.
		
Click to expand...

I guess the only logic is that it's the best way to get a larger field to participate. 

Realistically it's a very small percentage that can win the gross comp. In theory all the lower guys will still have a shot at both. The higher handicappers only nett.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			An old bugbear raising its head again as I notice a pal has suffered from it recently.

If you enter a comp that has scratch and net prizes and you have the lowest scratch and net you should win both. Hate the nonsense of awarding a trophy to the first loser just to share them around.
		
Click to expand...

We had a guy that did that in the club champs a few years ago, Won the scratch so club champion and then won the net as well. He took both trophies despite some murmurings that it was against the rules etc. Fair play I said and still say. If you play well enough you deserve to win both


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 17, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Doesn't always work that way. Sometimes the player with the lowest gross and net gets given the net prize and the second lowest scratch gets the scratch prize. Which is really pants, IMO. Usually because there's more cash for net.
		
Click to expand...

I’d expect more money to be on the nett to attract more entrants. I think what you‘ve said above is fair.
if you hit the lowest score on the day both gross and nett you deserve the best prize. Once that’s Dished out (nett for prize money) the only option is lowest gross wins a prize.

That being said, I’m only likely to ever win a nett prize, so would be gutted to miss out.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 19, 2020)

Pin placement sheets

Normally we have the red, yellow, white system in play for flag position (front, middle, back), today a pin placement sheet, and all the flags the same colour.

What’s the point of telling me 33 8L on hole how can that be of any use to a standard player.

1. No one in my group knew whether it was feet and yards
2. No one knows the distance to the front of the green so knowing its 33 (yards as it turns out) on is useless.
3. Anyone who can cope with with distance beyond front, middle, back carries a range finder
4. I can see the bloomin pin I know whether is left or right 
5. Why would you not take all the positions from the centre of the green the measurement used on the card and every distance marker on the course, and give a plus/minus yardage.


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Telling you where the pin is gives you how far away from the side and back edge it's located.
If it's 25 on and the green is 28 yards long, don't go past it.
Likewise, if it's only 4 from the left, keep right.
		
Click to expand...

Strangely, and I accept it might only be me, I don’t keep anything detailing the length of each green.  But thanks for explaining how numbers work. 👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 19, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Well you asked what's the point, bit silly being sarcastic when you get an answer.

Pin sheets are included in how decent tournaments are run, they are optional so if you don't like or need them, just ignore them.
Simple.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, I asked what is the point telling me (an average player) who has no frame of reference to the starting point of the measurement.  I get proper golfers know this stuff and apply it, and I understand what what means, it just has no place in competitions at my level, it would have been more useful to 90% of golfers today if the pin sheet has just said red, yellow, white.

Sorry if I sounded irritable but that is the point of this thread.😉


----------



## davidy233 (Sep 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Note to self, stop interfering in people's irritations, sorry 🙏 😅
		
Click to expand...

Saved me being the one who interfered - I love a bit of detail - amount I've saved on Strokesavers since Golfshot app came out. It's time that these apps caught up with 2020 and had today's pin position info on them


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 20, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Actually, I asked what is the point telling me (an average player) who has no frame of reference to the starting point of the measurement.  I get proper golfers know this stuff and apply it, and I understand what what means, it just has no place in competitions at my level, it would have been more useful to 90% of golfers today if the pin sheet has just said red, yellow, white.

Sorry if I sounded irritable but that is the point of this thread.😉
		
Click to expand...

I’m with you on this - for our club champs we get pin position given as yd’s from front edge of green and from one of the sides. But if I don’t know how far I am from the front of the green then knowing the distance from front of green is useless. We have distance markers to centre of the green so tell me yd’s in front or behind centre.  Or just leave our normal red, yellow, white flag system.


----------



## IainP (Sep 25, 2020)

Should probably be thankful, the feels like temp has been upgraded from 0 to 1 for club champs tee off. 
Better dig out the winter clothes etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 26, 2020)

IainP said:



			Should probably be thankful, the feels like temp has been upgraded from 0 to 1 for club champs tee off.
Better dig out the winter clothes etc.
View attachment 32513

Click to expand...


Rocked up about 7.15 this morning to hit a few balls before an 8.00 competition tee time. Absolutely baltic even with a base layer, polo and a windproof top and beanie hat. One of my PP's had his mittens and wish I had mine on the first few holes which are always in the shade first thing. Wind was strong, gusty and cold


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2020)

Just sorting the clubs out for my first game in a few weeks, looks like it’s gone from shorts to a woolly hat in that space of time 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 28, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Just sorting the clubs out for my first game in a few weeks, looks like it’s gone from shorts to a woolly hat in that space of time 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Honestly - I swear last weekend I was playing in 23° and this weekend just gone it was like, 13°. I don't know what the hell happened there. Temperature absolutely plummeted.


----------



## IanM (Sep 28, 2020)

Not being allowed to travel to your own golf club cos Cardiff Council have closed the county border!!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 29, 2020)

Playing with a 62 year old 7 handicapper and a x year old 14 H/C who both looked at me in disbelief as I started to explain "you cannot call a ball lost". I had to stop after five minutes of "discussion" as they just were not getting it. But I messaged the 7 H/C the rule off the net. 

Bluddy Nora...


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 29, 2020)

IanM said:



			Not being allowed to travel to your own golf club cos Cardiff Council have closed the county border!! 

Click to expand...

Who would know? Surely there's not cops on every road out?


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 29, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Who would know? Surely there's not cops on every road out?
		
Click to expand...

Presumably, the club keep a record of who is playing and have his address on file should they or any local authority care to check.


----------



## Beedee (Sep 29, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Who would know? Surely there's not cops on every road out?
		
Click to expand...

And there, ladies and gentlemen, is the sort of moronic attitude that caused a second wave.


----------



## IainP (Sep 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Considering he's ranked 65th in the world out of the millions who play this game, would be nice if the Sky commentators spent 5 minutes agreeing on Jazz's surname 😅
		
Click to expand...

👍 you didn't fancy typing it all out then 😉😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Since joint Princes, my only really issue has been playing in the comps. Joint as Covid hit meant that social groups were pretty hard to get into. this month I’ve finally managed to get a few games and earn myself a few 0.1’s.

Was lined up to play the Medal with 2 new guys this morning at 0940. Get to the club at 0840. Have a quick warm up then go in to register and see if I can find em. Pro says they’d just headed out. Get out on to practice green and don’t recognise anyone (had chatted via FB). Turns out that they’d seen two mates on the green with a 0920 tee time and rushed out with them.

Unfortunately of the people on the practice green. Only one was in the comp and he was taking out a new guy at 1100 (too late for me to get back for school run).

Decide to play 18 as the weather was decent and go round In a nett 67! So instead of a cut I’m gonna get another 0.1 as officially an NR as the comp had been cut off!


Only comfort I’m taking is that I got let through by them early doors and saw one of em duff into a nice pot bunker. Oh and it’s now started to rain and they’re probably an hour from the clubhouse.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Since joint Princes, my only really issue has been playing in the comps. Joint as Covid hit meant that social groups were pretty hard to get into. this month I’ve finally managed to get a few games and earn myself a few 0.1’s.

Was lined up to play the Medal with 2 new guys this morning at 0940. Get to the club at 0840. Have a quick warm up then go in to register and see if I can find em. Pro says they’d just headed out. Get out on to practice green and don’t recognise anyone (had chatted via FB). Turns out that they’d seen two mates on the green with a 0920 tee time and rushed out with them.

Unfortunately of the people on the practice green. Only one was in the comp and he was taking out a new guy at 1100 (too late for me to get back for school run).

Decide to play 18 as the weather was decent and go round In a nett 67! So instead of a cut I’m gonna get another 0.1 as officially an NR as the comp had been cut off!


Only comfort I’m taking is that I got let through by them early doors and saw one of em duff into a nice pot bunker. Oh and it’s now started to rain and they’re probably an hour from the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

How do you get a .1 when you couldn't play in comp after your 'playing partners' shafted you?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Since joint Princes, my only really issue has been playing in the comps. Joint as Covid hit meant that social groups were pretty hard to get into. this month I’ve finally managed to get a few games and earn myself a few 0.1’s.

Was lined up to play the Medal with 2 new guys this morning at 0940. Get to the club at 0840. Have a quick warm up then go in to register and see if I can find em. Pro says they’d just headed out. Get out on to practice green and don’t recognise anyone (had chatted via FB). Turns out that they’d seen two mates on the green with a 0920 tee time and rushed out with them.

Unfortunately of the people on the practice green. Only one was in the comp and he was taking out a new guy at 1100 (too late for me to get back for school run).

Decide to play 18 as the weather was decent and go round In a nett 67! So instead of a cut I’m gonna get another 0.1 as officially an NR as the comp had been cut off!


Only comfort I’m taking is that I got let through by them early doors and saw one of em duff into a nice pot bunker. Oh and it’s now started to rain and they’re probably an hour from the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Can you not explain to the Comp Sec what happened and avoid the 0.1.

I’d also be a bit more than “randomly irritated” by such a display of bad manners by your supposed playing partners.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Since joint Princes, my only really issue has been playing in the comps. Joint as Covid hit meant that social groups were pretty hard to get into. this month I’ve finally managed to get a few games and earn myself a few 0.1’s.

Was lined up to play the Medal with 2 new guys this morning at 0940. Get to the club at 0840. Have a quick warm up then go in to register and see if I can find em. Pro says they’d just headed out. Get out on to practice green and don’t recognise anyone (had chatted via FB). Turns out that they’d seen two mates on the green with a 0920 tee time and rushed out with them.

Unfortunately of the people on the practice green. Only one was in the comp and he was taking out a new guy at 1100 (too late for me to get back for school run).

Decide to play 18 as the weather was decent and go round In a nett 67! So instead of a cut I’m gonna get another 0.1 as officially an NR as the comp had been cut off!


Only comfort I’m taking is that I got let through by them early doors and saw one of em duff into a nice pot bunker. Oh and it’s now started to rain and they’re probably an hour from the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

I dont see how you get a +.1 given that you couldn't play in the comp given the actions of your fellow competitors,  who should, I believe, be DQ'd for teeing off early without the committee's permission


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

Was only junior pro on. He's gonna chat with the guys and said hope to avoid the 0.1.

Issue being that since lockdown. Midweek comps have almost been self run. Book own tee times, comp cut off 12 hours prior to first tee and everyone offically entered. So as I can't have my score verified it would be invalid.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 30, 2020)

saving_par said:



			How do you get a .1 when you couldn't play in comp after your 'playing partners' shafted you?
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering that as well. I'd be kicking off about that. If you couldn't physically enter the comp because of other people's actions I wouldn't be taking a 0.1.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 30, 2020)

Playing so well in mid week 9 hole comp yest but 3 lipped out putts caused a 0.1

Never mind always next time


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 30, 2020)

Beedee said:



			And there, ladies and gentlemen, is the sort of moronic attitude that caused a second wave.
		
Click to expand...

He's out to play golf not join in a late night party, after hours, (10pm) in the middle of a major city. Honestly, some people are so quick to have a go on here. You want to have a look at yourself. I follow and have followed the rules from the begiining and do not take lightly your comments. You do not know me and never will. Keep ypour comments about other people to yourself.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Was only junior pro on. He's gonna chat with the guys and said hope to avoid the 0.1.

Issue being that since lockdown. Midweek comps have almost been self run. Book own tee times, comp cut off 12 hours prior to first tee and everyone offically entered. So as I can't have my score verified it would be invalid.
		
Click to expand...

But the rules still apply Dave. They are bound to play in the group they put down with and also cant tee off early or late unless they get an ok from the competition secretary/ golf committee


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			He's out to play golf not join in a late night party, after hours, (10pm) in the middle of a major city. Honestly, some people are so quick to have a go on here. You want to have a look at yourself. I follow and have followed the rules from the begiining and do not take lightly your comments. You do not know me and never will. Keep ypour comments about other people to yourself.
		
Click to expand...

but in your view it's perfectly ok for him to break the law?


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			But the rules still apply Dave. They are bound to play in the group they put down with and also cant tee off early or late unless they get an ok from the competition secretary/ golf committee
		
Click to expand...

This is where it gets a little murky.

The comp isn’t in the booking system. They run midweek comps every week, but there are no tees allocated to it. You simply book a tee time and then play. I had 10am booked for example as when system went live I hadn’t found anyone to play with but could still of had a knock.
So although invited to play, system still had me at 10am as only got the invite yesterday after pro shop was closed, so couldn’t call to cancel. 

Could have played a comp at Canterbury but turned down invite to try and get to know others here


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			This is where it gets a little murky.

The comp isn’t in the booking system. They run midweek comps every week, but there are no tees allocated to it. You simply book a tee time and then play. I had 10am booked for example as when system went live I hadn’t found anyone to play with but could still of had a knock.
So although invited to play, system still had me at 10am as only got the invite yesterday after pro shop was closed, so couldn’t call to cancel. 

Could have played a comp at Canterbury but turned down invite to try and get to know others here 

Click to expand...


Murky as you say 🤔


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 30, 2020)

chrisd said:



			but in your view it's perfectly ok for him to break the law?
		
Click to expand...

Just like all those partying in the streets???? Come on get a grip. No one is doing a damn thing about them because they can't. It's impossible. I would trust Ian to behave responsibly whislt going to and playing golf. Just as I would anyone on here. Were following the rules as best we can. But to deprive us of our one release whislts others are attending raves in back gardens / having parties etc etc. To stop a responsible person from one of his pleasures in life that he does responsibly, under Covid guidelines, is stupid beyond belief and I cannot beleive people as so quick to complain when someone has another point of view.  And it's not just me I can assure you.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Just like all those partying in the streets???? Come on get a grip. No one is doing a damn thing about them because they can't. It's impossible. I would trust Ian to behave responsibly whislt going to and playing golf. Just as I would anyone on here. Were following the rules as best we can. But to deprive us of our one release whislts others are attending raves in back gardens / having parties etc etc. To stop a responsible person from one of his pleasures in life that he does responsibly, under Covid guidelines, is stupid beyond belief and I cannot beleive people as so quick to complain when someone has another point of view.  And it's not just me I can assure you.
		
Click to expand...

Basically you have posted that its perfectly ok in your mind for someone/ anyone to break the law that they disagree with, and you justify it by saying the law in this regard is stupid. Does it not occur that, by your standards, anyone can do whatever they like that's against the law if they disagree with that law? Also, if he does enjoy "one of his pleasures in life" he, by definition,  is NOT doing under Covid guidelines as the guidelines were exactly why he isn't doing it


----------



## sunshine (Sep 30, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Just like all those partying in the streets???? Come on get a grip. No one is doing a damn thing about them because they can't. It's impossible. I would trust Ian to behave responsibly whislt going to and playing golf. Just as I would anyone on here. Were following the rules as best we can. But to deprive us of our one release whislts others are attending raves in back gardens / having parties etc etc. To stop a responsible person from one of his pleasures in life that he does responsibly, under Covid guidelines, is stupid beyond belief and I cannot beleive people as so quick to complain when someone has another point of view.  And it's not just me I can assure you.
		
Click to expand...

It's not a "point of view", it's the law, implemented under guidance of experts in order to protect the people. And following the law is stupid beyond belief


----------



## sunshine (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm not one for rants, but there's always a first...

Played a new course with a group of friends, really enjoyable, club staff and members very welcoming. Then in the afternoon we got held up by a four ball.

At first we patiently waited behind them, including standing on the tee of a par 3 for almost 15 minutes . After 6 holes of this, by which time we had lost 40 minutes, it became clear we were going to run out of daylight, because they had no intention of letting us through, even tough the course ahead was completely empty. We stood waiting on a par 3 for another 10 minutes, waving and calling out to try to get their attention. We watched as one of the group took six shots to chip her ball up on to the green, she must have had a dozen shots at least on that par 3. Finally we walked over and politely asked to play through. Suddenly they sped up, an we were able to play the final 6 holes behind them at a sensible pace and finish before sunset. Result! Or so I thought...

We then had a nice meal in the clubhouse, when suddenly a bloke turns up, saying his wife has got home upset because we had told her to hurry up. So he's changed out of his slippers and driven up to the club to confront us. When we explained that his wife's group had held us up for 6 holes, he told us that his wife is a member who pays a subscription, so she is entitled to hold us up because we were just visitors. As visitors we should count ourselves lucky to be on the course and shouldn't disturb members who pay a subscription.

Some people eh?


----------



## hairball_89 (Sep 30, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I'm not one for rants, but there's always a first...

Played a new course with a group of friends, really enjoyable, club staff and members very welcoming. Then in the afternoon we got held up by a four ball.

At first we patiently waited behind them, including standing on the tee of a par 3 for almost 15 minutes . After 6 holes of this, by which time we had lost 40 minutes, it became clear we were going to run out of daylight, because they had no intention of letting us through, even tough the course ahead was completely empty. We stood waiting on a par 3 for another 10 minutes, waving and calling out to try to get their attention. We watched as one of the group took six shots to chip her ball up on to the green, she must have had a dozen shots at least on that par 3. Finally we walked over and politely asked to play through. Suddenly they sped up, an we were able to play the final 6 holes behind them at a sensible pace and finish before sunset. Result! Or so I thought...

We then had a nice meal in the clubhouse, when suddenly a bloke turns up, saying his wife has got home upset because we had told her to hurry up. So he's changed out of his slippers and driven up to the club to confront us. When we explained that his wife's group had held us up for 6 holes, he told us that his wife is a member who pays a subscription, so she is entitled to hold us up because we were just visitors. As visitors we should count ourselves lucky to be on the course and shouldn't disturb members who pay a subscription.

Some people eh?
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I'd be complaining directly to the club. 

The pace of play aside, which is always worth a mention to the pro on your way off the course, the way the member has treated you is shocking. 

That said, I recently had a scenario at a course which warranted an email to complain about our experience - teeing off 25 minutes behind schedule, after a society and then taking 4 hrs 45 to play a course we usually only take 3hrs 30 to play. The reply I received was "well pace of play can always be an issue. we had a starter on and he was happy with the way the groups were moving. When you come back next time let me know and I'll ensure it's quiet". We shan't be heading back in a hurry!


----------



## sunshine (Sep 30, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I take it slippers aren't allowed in their clubhouse? 🙂
		
Click to expand...

On refection he was probably the sort of person who wears golf club appropriate clothing at all times, even while sat on the sofa at home. Maybe dresses down in a cravat for breakfast on Sunday.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 1, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Just like all those partying in the streets???? Come on get a grip. No one is doing a damn thing about them because they can't. It's impossible. I would trust Ian to behave responsibly whislt going to and playing golf. Just as I would anyone on here. Were following the rules as best we can. But to deprive us of our one release whislts others are attending raves in back gardens / having parties etc etc. To stop a responsible person from one of his pleasures in life that he does responsibly, under Covid guidelines, is stupid beyond belief and I cannot beleive people as so quick to complain when someone has another point of view.  And it's not just me I can assure you.
		
Click to expand...

So, by your logic I can drink in a pub until 3 in the morning with 50 people crammed in as it is ok as your son is going playing golf. If he can break the law, why can’t I?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2020)

I got 2 x 2s in our Open on Sunday - but as no funds have appeared in my Pro Shop account it looks like there wasn't a 2s sweep running when I thought that there was.  Hopes of ££s in my account raised - but looking to be dashed...drats...!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I'm not one for rants, but there's always a first...

Played a new course with a group of friends, really enjoyable, club staff and members very welcoming. Then in the afternoon we got held up by a four ball.

At first we patiently waited behind them, including standing on the tee of a par 3 for almost 15 minutes . After 6 holes of this, by which time we had lost 40 minutes, it became clear we were going to run out of daylight, because they had no intention of letting us through, even tough the course ahead was completely empty. We stood waiting on a par 3 for another 10 minutes, waving and calling out to try to get their attention. We watched as one of the group took six shots to chip her ball up on to the green, she must have had a dozen shots at least on that par 3. Finally we walked over and politely asked to play through. Suddenly they sped up, an we were able to play the final 6 holes behind them at a sensible pace and finish before sunset. Result! Or so I thought...

We then had a nice meal in the clubhouse, when suddenly a bloke turns up, saying his wife has got home upset because we had told her to hurry up. So he's changed out of his slippers and driven up to the club to confront us. When we explained that his wife's group had held us up for 6 holes, he told us that his wife is a member who pays a subscription, so she is entitled to hold us up because we were just visitors. As visitors we should count ourselves lucky to be on the course and shouldn't disturb members who pay a subscription.

Some people eh?
		
Click to expand...

Was he a member?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I got 2 x 2s in our Open on Sunday - but as no funds have appeared in my Pro Shop account it looks like there wasn't a 2s sweep running when I thought that there was.  Hopes of ££s in my account raised - but looking to be dashed...drats...!
		
Click to expand...

Did you pay into a 2’s pot or just hand over your cash?

We don’t have a 2’s pot for cash in our Opens, anyone with a 2 gets a sleeve of 3 Balls.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Did you pay into a 2’s pot or just hand over your cash?

We don’t have a 2’s pot for cash in our Opens, anyone with a 2 gets a sleeve of 3 Balls.
		
Click to expand...

I handed over the cash for the day - I wasn't thinking about a 2s club until a popped the first one in   But I am sure that I read there was one...We don't do sleeves of balls- know that some clubs do.

However as the club has published a list of 2s for each of the two rounds I cling to hope.

My irritation is (with me) that I got 2x2s on a day that there wasn't one   Just typical.

Still - delighted to have got 2x2s and played to the buffer over 36 holes in very difficult conditions with our course set up just about as hard as we can make it and a strong wind from the 'wrong' (i.e unusual) direction.  And the greens were as zippy as we can get them at this time of year.  And that was pretty zippy.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 1, 2020)

Neilds said:



			So, by your logic I can drink in a pub until 3 in the morning with 50 people crammed in as it is ok as your son is going playing golf. If he can break the law, why can’t I?
		
Click to expand...

Son? What son? I never mentioned a son? I was posting how stupid the rule about not crossing a board to play golf (safely), when, as you say, people are drinking in pubs till all hours, yes I know of at least one, or being chucked out at 10pm and then continuing to party in the streets. We've all seen the videos of this happening in our cities. So why they hell do some get on their high horses over one person backing a man going to play golf, yet don't rant on about all other things that are happening? Good god it's only one person I'm backing to play bluddy golf.  Others don't bat an eyelid over thousands bopping around full of booze in mass sing songs. Honestly. You want to give your head a wobble.


----------



## LincolnShep (Oct 1, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Son? What son? I never mentioned a son? I was posting how stupid the rule about not crossing a board to play golf (safely), when, as you say, people are drinking in pubs till all hours, yes I know of at least one, or being chucked out at 10pm and then continuing to party in the streets. We've all seen the videos of this happening in our cities. So why they hell do some get on their high horses over one person backing a man going to play golf, yet don't rant on about all other things that are happening? Good god it's only one person I'm backing to play bluddy golf.  Others don't bat an eyelid over thousands bopping around full of booze in mass sing songs. Honestly. You want to give your head a wobble.
		
Click to expand...

The point is you can't use other people breaking a law as justification for your mate breaking a law.  We all make our own decisions, we can't shift responsibility onto other people or other groups.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 1, 2020)

taking 4.40 to get around Alylth on tuesday behind the Scottish University match, just as well it was a nice day and good company


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2020)

My putting going to absolute pot in the last couple of weeks, well, it's either that or it's become more obvious now I'm getting strokes gained stats via myRoundPro (currently compared to a 10 handicap). Today for instance shot +10 with +0.98 driving, +3.61 approach, +2.02 short and -4.80 putting. It's shocking, and it's becoming an obvious pattern. My last 5 rounds have resulted in -4.80, -3.46, -4.85, -8.12  and -1.06 SG Putting. Some putting lessons and some serious practice over winter required I think.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

Dan2501 said:



			My putting going to absolute pot in the last couple of weeks, well, it's either that or it's become more obvious now I'm getting strokes gained stats via myRoundPro (currently compared to a 10 handicap). Today for instance shot +10 with +0.98 driving, +3.61 approach, +2.02 short and -4.80 putting. It's shocking, and it's becoming an obvious pattern. My last 5 rounds have resulted in -4.80, -3.46, -4.85, -8.12  and -1.06 SG Putting. Some putting lessons and some serious practice over winter required I think.
		
Click to expand...

Do you make sure that it’s only counting putts from on the green?

I use the app to and noticed that it used to default a putt to the green, meaning That your approach stat would be improved whilst putting ate worse....


----------



## Dan2501 (Oct 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Do you make sure that it’s only counting putts from on the green?

I use the app to and noticed that it used to default a putt to the green, meaning That your approach stat would be improved whilst putting ate worse....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I tend to spend a bit of time moving putts around if I can remember I hit one from off the green for example, but you might be right. However looking at the pure numbers - 37 putts today, 38 on Tues, 38 on Monday, just not good enough and feels like it's getting worse


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 1, 2020)

Mine are usually around 36-42 but that’s quite a few off the greens. 
That being said, if you hit 36 greens then 36 isn’t too bad


----------



## chrisd (Oct 1, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Son? What son? I never mentioned a son? I was posting how stupid the rule about not crossing a board to play golf (safely), when, as you say, people are drinking in pubs till all hours, yes I know of at least one, or being chucked out at 10pm and then continuing to party in the streets. We've all seen the videos of this happening in our cities. So why they hell do some get on their high horses over one person backing a man going to play golf, yet don't rant on about all other things that are happening? Good god it's only one person I'm backing to play bluddy golf.  Others don't bat an eyelid over thousands bopping around full of booze in mass sing songs. Honestly. You want to give your head a wobble.
		
Click to expand...

I dont recall it as "backing a man going to play golf" you were actually advocating that he should break the law in doing so  - subtle but important difference


----------



## sunshine (Oct 1, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Was he a member?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I assume so.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 1, 2020)

Losing any sense of timing and any idea of how to swing two days before a major board event (with all that wet and windy weather to come). Deep joy. Add in the fact they have tined and sanded the greens and they are running about 3 (well 8) on the stimp. That'll be a bit of a change from recent weeks


----------



## banjofred (Oct 3, 2020)

Waiting...hoping....that the club cancels todays medal. Already been out for my morning walk....it's wet. If I end up driving to the course and *then* they cancel it.....grrrrr.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 3, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Waiting...hoping....that the club cancels todays medal. Already been out for my morning walk....it's wet. If I end up driving to the course and *then* they cancel it.....grrrrr.
		
Click to expand...

OK, I take part of it back. Got 18 holes in....only the last hole was seriously flooded, a couple others a fair bit. The swing is magically gone again.......jeez, I wish I knew where I put it when this happens. Net 76, but I've been playing a lot better than that lately.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 3, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Since joint Princes, my only really issue has been playing in the comps. Joint as Covid hit meant that social groups were pretty hard to get into. this month I’ve finally managed to get a few games and earn myself a few 0.1’s.

Was lined up to play the Medal with 2 new guys this morning at 0940. Get to the club at 0840. Have a quick warm up then go in to register and see if I can find em. Pro says they’d just headed out. Get out on to practice green and don’t recognise anyone (had chatted via FB). Turns out that they’d seen two mates on the green with a 0920 tee time and rushed out with them.

Unfortunately of the people on the practice green. Only one was in the comp and he was taking out a new guy at 1100 (too late for me to get back for school run).

Decide to play 18 as the weather was decent and go round *In a nett 67*! So instead of a cut I’m gonna get another 0.1 as officially an NR as the comp had been cut off!


Only comfort I’m taking is that I got let through by them early doors and saw one of em duff into a nice pot bunker. Oh and it’s now started to rain and they’re probably an hour from the clubhouse.
		
Click to expand...

Nett 68 won!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2020)

You know when you play with a young lad of 17 who is really full of himself (encouraged by his parents) - simply blasts the ball as hard as he can every shot - hits it miles - but plays off 19 as he is all over the place.  And he thinks he's the 'look at what I can do' bees-knees - as we traipse all over the shop to places you've never been hunting for his shots.

And you cannot but harbour suspicions that there is more to his play than just a load of youthful vigour and stupidity...with the ball striking power of a low SF player - and a handicap of 19 - just waiting for the right competition...

Sometimes my patience, acceptance and 'he's just a stupid laddie' is stretched.  And I have to admit to at one point saying '_you'd be dangerous if you had any idea what you were doing'_...'..._and don't stand there please when I am teeing off ' (_actually I had to make that request twice or three times - he's just a stupid laddie  )


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Found Honma golf ball yesterday walking the dog, was intrigued as i'd never seen on before or though they sold balls in the UK, was going to give it a try...only to find on the web that AG sell them for £15 a dozen


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 5, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Found Honma golf ball yesterday walking the dog, was intrigued as i'd never seen on before or though they sold balls in the UK, was going to give it a try...only to find on the web that AG sell them for £15 a dozen

Click to expand...

It wasn't one of these then?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



It wasn't one of these then?

Click to expand...

no a D1... ie a rock


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You know when you play with a young lad of 17 who is really full of himself (encouraged by his parents) - simply blasts the ball as hard as he can every shot - hits it miles - but plays off 19 as he is all over the place.  And he thinks he's the 'look at what I can do' bees-knees - as we traipse all over the shop to places you've never been hunting for his shots.

*And you cannot but harbour suspicions that there is more to his play than just a load of youthful vigour and stupidity...with the ball striking power of a low SF player - and a handicap of 19 - just waiting for the right competition...*

Sometimes my patience, acceptance and 'he's just a stupid laddie' is stretched.  And I have to admit to at one point saying '_you'd be dangerous if you had any idea what you were doing'_...'..._and don't stand there please when I am teeing off ' (_actually I had to make that request twice or three times - he's just a stupid laddie  )
		
Click to expand...

But, as you know, there are two types of highish handicap players:
Those that hit it always straight, but very short; those that hit it longish, but go off piste quite often.
And to improve  the latter, it just isn't a case of saying " Don't hit it as far."

I recollect on the range I saw a young chap built like Schwartzan......, anyway, Arnold... and he was hitting this iron 170 (range ball). I asked him what club., and he said pitching wedge!,,
Commented he must be  very good, and he told me he didn't play proper golf with a handicap. !!!

There is raw strength out there ( that I wish I had some of) that could be harnessed, to make good golfers.
There are only a very few incognito bandits amongst them, I think.

And, btw, it sounds like he's dangerous already 😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			But, as you know, there are two types of highish handicap players:
Those that hit it always straight, but very short; those that hit it longish, but go off piste quite often.
And to improve  the latter, it just isn't a case of saying " Don't hit it as far."

I recollect on the range I saw a young chap built like Schwartzan......, anyway, Arnold... and he was hitting this iron 170 (range ball). I asked him what club., and he said pitching wedge!,,
Commented he must be  very good, and he told me he didn't play proper golf with a handicap. !!!

There is raw strength out there ( that I wish I had some of) that could be harnessed, to make good golfers.
There are only a very few incognito bandits amongst them, I think.

And, btw, it sounds like he's dangerous already 😀
		
Click to expand...

He is dangerous...to players on adjacent holes...

He knows all about playing golf...has been playing for years (I've played with him before) and the rest of his family all play.  He knows what he's doing.  He thinks it's impressive to other players - and some might be impressed - but as he preens himself seeking the admiring gaze and comments of others - I'm afraid that I just get irritated


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 5, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He is dangerous...to players on adjacent holes...

He knows all about playing golf...has been playing for years (I've played with him before) and the rest of his family all play.  He knows what he's doing.  He thinks it's impressive to other players - and some might be impressed - but as he preens himself seeking the admiring gaze and comments of others - I'm afraid that I just get irritated 

Click to expand...

Aha!  One of those, eh?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 5, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Aha!  One of those, eh?
		
Click to expand...

yup - one of them...


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Pretty sure I've experiencing by biggest golf irritation ever (yes, even more so that is it a practice shot or not)

We have a new Competition Committee, who have just released the Winter Singles Knockout draw. In good faith, they released the draw with some general conditions at the top in terms of organising matches. This included "The top name in each match has responsibility to contact opponent and must offer at least 3 dates to include weekdays and weekends where possible"

So, I'm the bottom name in my match. However, although the deadline it 7th December, I have 4 doubles matches to arrange (before mid January), so thought I'd take initiative and contact opponent in singles. So, here is how it went. I offered all 3 Sundays remaining in October. He said No, he is playing comps on Saturdays and can't play twice at weekend, we'd have to play a weekday. I said I can't do weekdays, I work 9-5. He said too bad, he is married. He said he could pull out of Scramble mid October and play then (knowing I would have to also pull out, even though I was available that Sunday, and also knowing he needs to offer at least one weekend date). I said I wasn't available then, so I then offered him every single Saturday and Sunday in November and the first Saturday and Sunday in December. He said no, wants to play October as weather might get bad. He also said it is not for me to offer dates, as he is top of the draw. He then said it is either the Saturday we are meant to play the scramble, or a weekday in October, or nothing at all. I said I'll need to put it to the Committee to see how to resolve this. He said go ahead.

Basically, he is trying to pull a fast one on the hurriedly drafted conditions of competition. He kept referring to these conditions, and even sent me a photo as if I needed reminding. A Committee of volunteers who spend their own time trying to run competitions for club golfers to the best of their ability. I've no idea how the Committee will resolve this, as it is a new experience for them. It is true, that my opponent is trying to literally follow the written conditions, so he has the Committee (and me) under his thumb. I told him that he had his chance, and that those November dates will start to become unavailable as I plan other matches, or other things crop up. My worry is the Committee will just have to leave it until the deadline, allowing him to effectively throw some more dates at me immediately before the deadline, or knowing that I have now made arrangements for his new dates, thus meaning I can't play anyway. What is clear, he is not going to back down and all of a sudden be reasonable.

By the way, this is the same chap who once decided that I should get a penalty stroke because I lifted the rake out of the right hand side of the bunker, before going to the left hand side to play my shot, for testing the sand. I said I was only getting the rake to save time. He said it didn't matter, my hand touched the rake whilst the rake touched the sand, therefore it is a penalty. He also tried to give a penalty once when I made a practice swing on tee box before my drive, telling me practice swings are not allowed on tee boxes. And for many years, he tried to tell everyone you cannot hit a provisional if you step off the tee box. Even if I explained to him that this is impossible, given the player may well need to get a ball from their bag, or leave a small tee box so as not to get in another players way, he simply did not comprehend.

I'm very annoyed as you can imagine.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Pretty sure I've experiencing by biggest golf irritation ever (yes, even more so that is it a practice shot or not)

We have a new Competition Committee, who have just released the Winter Singles Knockout draw. In good faith, they released the draw with some general conditions at the top in terms of organising matches. This included "The top name in each match has responsibility to contact opponent and must offer at least 3 dates to include weekdays and weekends where possible"

So, I'm the bottom name in my match. However, although the deadline it 7th December, I have 4 doubles matches to arrange (before mid January), so thought I'd take initiative and contact opponent in singles. So, here is how it went. I offered all 3 Sundays remaining in October. He said No, he is playing comps on Saturdays and can't play twice at weekend, we'd have to play a weekday. I said I can't do weekdays, I work 9-5. He said too bad, he is married. He said he could pull out of Scramble mid October and play then (knowing I would have to also pull out, even though I was available that Sunday, and also knowing he needs to offer at least one weekend date). I said I wasn't available then, so I then offered him every single Saturday and Sunday in November and the first Saturday and Sunday in December. He said no, wants to play October as weather might get bad. He also said it is not for me to offer dates, as he is top of the draw. He then said it is either the Saturday we are meant to play the scramble, or a weekday in October, or nothing at all. I said I'll need to put it to the Committee to see how to resolve this. He said go ahead.

Basically, he is trying to pull a fast one on the hurriedly drafted conditions of competition. He kept referring to these conditions, and even sent me a photo as if I needed reminding. A Committee of volunteers who spend their own time trying to run competitions for club golfers to the best of their ability. I've no idea how the Committee will resolve this, as it is a new experience for them. It is true, that my opponent is trying to literally follow the written conditions, so he has the Committee (and me) under his thumb. I told him that he had his chance, and that those November dates will start to become unavailable as I plan other matches, or other things crop up. My worry is the Committee will just have to leave it until the deadline, allowing him to effectively throw some more dates at me immediately before the deadline, or knowing that I have now made arrangements for his new dates, thus meaning I can't play anyway. What is clear, he is not going to back down and all of a sudden be reasonable.
		
Click to expand...

God I hate people like that. Had it last year arranging fourball betterball matches. Why even enter the matchplay comps if you can't be flexible?? He plays comps on Saturdays and won't play Sundays so he expects his opponents to take a day's leave for the match? Selfish moron.





			By the way, this is the same chap who once decided that I should get a penalty stroke because I lifted the rake out of the right hand side of the bunker, before going to the left hand side to play my shot, for testing the sand. I said I was only getting the rake to save time. He said it didn't matter, *my hand touched the rake whilst the rake touched the sand, therefore it is a penalty*. He also tried to give a penalty once when I made a practice swing on tee box before my drive, telling me *practice swings are not allowed on tee boxes*. And for many years, he tried to tell everyone *you cannot hit a provisional if you step off the tee box*. Even if I explained to him that this is impossible, given the player may well need to get a ball from their bag, or leave a small tee box so as not to get in another players way, he simply did not comprehend.

I'm very annoyed as you can imagine.
		
Click to expand...

So he literally just makes up his own rules and then tries to enforce them? You can't even say they're misunderstandings of existing rules they're literally just made up. Is there something wrong with him?


----------



## Neilds (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Pretty sure I've experiencing by biggest golf irritation ever (yes, even more so that is it a practice shot or not)

We have a new Competition Committee, who have just released the Winter Singles Knockout draw. In good faith, they released the draw with some general conditions at the top in terms of organising matches. This included "The top name in each match has responsibility to contact opponent and must offer at least 3 dates to include weekdays and weekends where possible"

So, I'm the bottom name in my match. However, although the deadline it 7th December, I have 4 doubles matches to arrange (before mid January), so thought I'd take initiative and contact opponent in singles. So, here is how it went. I offered all 3 Sundays remaining in October. He said No, he is playing comps on Saturdays and can't play twice at weekend, we'd have to play a weekday. I said I can't do weekdays, I work 9-5. He said too bad, he is married. He said he could pull out of Scramble mid October and play then (knowing I would have to also pull out, even though I was available that Sunday, and also knowing he needs to offer at least one weekend date). I said I wasn't available then, so I then offered him every single Saturday and Sunday in November and the first Saturday and Sunday in December. He said no, wants to play October as weather might get bad. He also said it is not for me to offer dates, as he is top of the draw. He then said it is either the Saturday we are meant to play the scramble, or a weekday in October, or nothing at all. I said I'll need to put it to the Committee to see how to resolve this. He said go ahead.

Basically, he is trying to pull a fast one on the hurriedly drafted conditions of competition. He kept referring to these conditions, and even sent me a photo as if I needed reminding. A Committee of volunteers who spend their own time trying to run competitions for club golfers to the best of their ability. I've no idea how the Committee will resolve this, as it is a new experience for them. It is true, that my opponent is trying to literally follow the written conditions, so he has the Committee (and me) under his thumb. I told him that he had his chance, and that those November dates will start to become unavailable as I plan other matches, or other things crop up. My worry is the Committee will just have to leave it until the deadline, allowing him to effectively throw some more dates at me immediately before the deadline, or knowing that I have now made arrangements for his new dates, thus meaning I can't play anyway. What is clear, he is not going to back down and all of a sudden be reasonable.

By the way, this is the same chap who once decided that I should get a penalty stroke because I lifted the rake out of the right hand side of the bunker, before going to the left hand side to play my shot, for testing the sand. I said I was only getting the rake to save time. He said it didn't matter, my hand touched the rake whilst the rake touched the sand, therefore it is a penalty. He also tried to give a penalty once when I made a practice swing on tee box before my drive, telling me practice swings are not allowed on tee boxes. And for many years, he tried to tell everyone you cannot hit a provisional if you step off the tee box. Even if I explained to him that this is impossible, given the player may well need to get a ball from their bag, or leave a small tee box so as not to get in another players way, he simply did not comprehend.

I'm very annoyed as you can imagine.
		
Click to expand...

I can sort of see your irritation but have you realised that he is offering dates as per the competition requirements and you are the one that can’t/won’t do weekdays so you are in breach of the requirements?
Always wonder why people enter competitions that they will struggle to play in due to other commitments. The competition can be played weekdays, you can’t do weekdays so you immediately rule out 5 days of the week- not the best way imo


----------



## Neilds (Oct 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			He plays comps on Saturdays and won't play Sundays so he expects his opponents to take a day's leave for the match? Selfish moron.
		
Click to expand...

But the poster won’t/ can’t do weekdays so is less available than his opponent?!?!


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			We have a new Competition Committee, who have just released the Winter Singles Knockout draw. In good faith, they released the draw with some general conditions at the top in terms of organising matches. This included "*The top name in each match has responsibility to contact opponent and must offer at least 3 dates to include weekdays and weekends where possible*"
		
Click to expand...

To me this doesn’t give him any right to call the shots it just says he’s accountable if no one makes contact.  Just because 3 dates are offered you are not obliged to accept any of them.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

Neilds said:



			But the poster won’t/ can’t do weekdays so is less available than his opponent?!?!
		
Click to expand...

Don't be silly, the majority of people work Monday to Friday. You can't _expect _people to take time off work to play, that's unreasonable. The other guy doesn't even work weekends he's just refusing to play then. (I'm actually getting angry on Swango's behalf )


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			To me this doesn’t give him any right to call the shots it just says he’s accountable if no one makes contact.  Just because 3 dates are offered you are not obliged to accept any of them.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, it seems like a rule to ensure the conversation actually takes place and you can't have two people blaming each other when they don't hear anything.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			He then said it is either the Saturday we are meant to play the scramble, or a weekday in October, or nothing at all. I said I'll need to put it to the Committee to see how to resolve this. He said go ahead.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing for the Committee to resolve. He offered you three dates within the rules. Your options are:
1. Decline the tree dates & give him the match
2. Play on the Saturday, not the end of the world you have to withdraw from something else
3. Take a day's holiday & play midweek.

As stated above, hard to understand someone entering this kind of competition when they're completely unable to play mid week.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			As stated above, hard to understand someone entering this kind of competition when they're completely unable to play mid week.
		
Click to expand...

What?? You realise people have jobs right?? As a last resort I would maybe book a day off but he may not be able to.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			God I hate people like that. Had it last year arranging fourball betterball matches. Why even enter the matchplay comps if you can't be flexible??* He plays comps on Saturdays and won't play Sundays so he expects his opponents to take a day's leave for the match? Selfish moron.*



So he literally just makes up his own rules and then tries to enforce them? You can't even say they're misunderstandings of existing rules they're literally just made up. Is there something wrong with him?
		
Click to expand...

He has played the last few Sundays socially. He can play Saturday or Sunday, he just can't play both. So, he could have pulled out of Saturday comp and played Sunday, but he was never going to be that reasonable.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I can sort of see your irritation but have you realised that he is offering dates as per the competition requirements and you are the one that can’t/won’t do weekdays so you are in breach of the requirements?
Always wonder why people enter competitions that they will struggle to play in due to other commitments. The competition can be played weekdays, you can’t do weekdays so you immediately rule out 5 days of the week- not the best way imo
		
Click to expand...

Neilds, I absolutely see this, which is why I said he has us under his thunb. It was not the intention of the new Committee for this to be the case, it used to always be that 3 weekend dates HAD to be available. This was assumed to be the case when entering. When the draw was hastily put up so some people could play matches last weekend, the guy that did it wrote these new conditions.

Many people in the comp work Monday to Friday, and many school teachers may as well forget about entering if the Committee intended them to be available weekedays


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			he is playing comps on Saturdays
		
Click to expand...

We know one is a scramble comp but assuming one of the other two comps is stokeplay, just get into that group and play your match against him alongside the strokeplay comp, sorted


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Nothing for the Committee to resolve. He offered you three dates within the rules. Your options are:
1. Decline the tree dates & give him the match
2. Play on the Saturday, not the end of the world you have to withdraw from something else
3. Take a day's holiday & play midweek.

As stated above, hard to understand someone entering this kind of competition when they're completely unable to play mid week.
		
Click to expand...

You seriously think competitions should be set up to stop people who work 9-5 from entering. If it was summer, at least evenings could be an option.

But, absolutely, he has won a victory here by applying the conditions of the comp to the letter


----------



## Neilds (Oct 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Don't be silly, the majority of people work Monday to Friday. You can't _expect _people to take time off work to play, that's unreasonable. The other guy doesn't even work weekends he's just refusing to play then. (I'm actually getting angry on Swango's behalf )
		
Click to expand...

I agree that the majority of people work in the week, so might Swango’s opponent but you are calling him a selfish moron for wanting to spend at least one day on a weekend with his family?


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 8, 2020)

Neilds said:



			I agree that the majority of people work in the week, so might Swango’s opponent but you are calling him a selfish moron for wanting to spend at least one day on a weekend with his family?
		
Click to expand...

No he’s a selfish moron for refusing to consider the dates in Nov and December on a what appears to be a whim.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2020)

I'm gonna add gamegolf support 

Very helpful. Been helping me with something 

However then turn hard sale every time 

Last time it was pro. 

This time smart caddie 

I don't mind until I've politely refused 3 times and their still mentioning it 

I DONT CARE


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 8, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What?? You realise people have jobs right?? As a last resort I would maybe book a day off but he may not be able to.
		
Click to expand...

Just speaking personally. Pain in the bum to play these things on a weekend, If, when I worked, I hadn't been able to take a random day / afternoon off, I wouldn't have bothered.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Nothing for the Committee to resolve. He offered you three dates within the rules. Your options are:
1. Decline the tree dates & give him the match
2. Play on the Saturday, not the end of the world you have to withdraw from something else
3. Take a day's holiday & play midweek.

As stated above, hard to understand someone entering this kind of competition when they're completely unable to play mid week.
		
Click to expand...

Actually, on reflection:

Although conditions state the person at top of draw should contact other and offer 3 dates, including weekends and weekdays, there is nothing to day the other player will be automatically disqualified if they do not accept any of them.

The reason it is there is to ensure the parties at least get in touch to try and sirt fixture. Therefore if neither player does so, then there are grounds for Committee to question the top player in first instance, when deciding who to put through.

Committee now written to both of us to explain our positions, and if nothing resolved my next week, Committee will make a final decision


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Just speaking personally. Pain in the bum to play these things on a weekend, If, when I worked, I hadn't been able to take a random day / afternoon off, I wouldn't have bothered.
		
Click to expand...

There is a voice of a Senior (not saying you are). Can play all week stuff the weekend and anyone who works. This competition is for the main club Mens section btw, not Seniors section.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Actually, on reflection:

Although conditions state the person at top of draw should contact other and offer 3 dates, including weekends and weekdays, there is nothing to day the other player will be automatically disqualified if they do not accept any of them.

The reason it is there is to ensure the parties at least get in touch to try and sirt fixture. Therefore if neither player does so, then there are grounds for Committee to question the top player in first instance, when deciding who to put through.

Committee now written to both of us to explain our positions, and if nothing resolved my next week, Committee will make a final decision
		
Click to expand...

or DQ the both of you.... thats what happens at ours


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Actually, on reflection:

Although conditions state the person at top of draw should contact other and offer 3 dates, including weekends and weekdays, there is nothing to day the other player will be automatically disqualified if they do not accept any of them.

The reason it is there is to ensure the parties at least get in touch to try and sirt fixture. Therefore if neither player does so, then there are grounds for Committee to question the top player in first instance, when deciding who to put through.

*Committee now written to both of us to explain our positions,* and if nothing resolved my next week, Committee will make a final decision
		
Click to expand...

Seriously! Is suggestion in post #1700 not an option at your place?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			We know one is a scramble comp but assuming one of the other two comps is stokeplay, just get into that group and play your match against him alongside the strokeplay comp, sorted 

Click to expand...

Think this is against the rules and would result in a DQ in both comps.


----------



## Slab (Oct 8, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Think this is against the rules and would result in a DQ in both comps.
		
Click to expand...

Used to be but all good now, just need to be aware of what to do when the rules of each format differ (which rule has priority so to speak)

edit; prob best to get committee on board in advance but not even sure that's a 'must do'

not something for every round but where other options don't appear to resolve the situation, why not


----------



## sunshine (Oct 8, 2020)

To the OP:

ok, this guys is being awkward. Sounds like a proper bell end, especially his own made up rules. I've come across a few people like this when I played at a public course.

But why don't you just play on the Saturday instead of the scramble comp? Why is this a problem for you? Looks like you're trying to be awkward too.


----------



## Crow (Oct 8, 2020)

The argument that he wants to play in October in case the weather is bad in November is the one that sounds daft to me.  

What will he do if he gets through round one, insist that he won't play round two until April as the weather might be bad in December, January, February and March?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			The argument that he wants to play in October in case the weather is bad in November is the one that sounds daft to me. 

What will he do if he gets through round one, insist that he won't play round two until April as the weather might be bad in December, January, February and March?
		
Click to expand...

The weather is already trash, that ship has sailed! And yeah I thought the same as you, is he not planning to play the next round if he wins?


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			Seriously! Is suggestion in post #1700 not an option at your place?
		
Click to expand...

I know in past under rules you couldn't play 2 formats at once, but believe rules allow it now, although not recommended? However, he didn't offer those other 2 dates anyway, so seems he is only content to sacrifice scramble


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

sunshine said:



			To the OP:

ok, this guys is being awkward. Sounds like a proper bell end, especially his own made up rules. I've come across a few people like this when I played at a public course.

But why don't you just play on the Saturday instead of the scramble comp? Why is this a problem for you? Looks like you're trying to be awkward too.
		
Click to expand...

As you said, he is being awkward. After giving him so many options in November and december, should I simply bow down to his request. At end of day, I am busy that day (playing scramble). Presumably if I had other plans, such as being on holiday that weekend, that would be acceptable in turning his request down. I'd understand if I turned down a range of options, and we both made every effort to find a compromise. In an extreme case, I could even consider annual leave. However, I guess it is about reasonableness. Committee now involved anyway, so see what happens


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Crow said:



			The argument that he wants to play in October in case the weather is bad in November is the one that sounds daft to me. 

What will he do if he gets through round one, insist that he won't play round two until April as the weather might be bad in December, January, February and March?
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, ridiculous argument given it is called Winter singles. At end of day, he is more interested in making stand against a potential miswording in conditions of comp, to make a point. Or, he is more interested in getting through without having to play a match. However, it seems he is completely uninterested in competing in a fairly friendly and sociable winter comp, and competing in a bit of match play.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2020)

IMO - No club winter competition for 7-day members should have any condition that assumes that a player can play Mon-Fri.  If players are able to agree for such a day then great - but where , say, three dates must be offered then these dates should always be weekend dates.  I can be asked if there are any dates I *can *play during the week - and if I can then great - but you need to offer me three weekend dates for winter comps.

If this scenario were me - I'd just drop a comp I was already signed up for - prioritise the match.  If the other guy feels superior about it - that he's somehow won - then he can preen himself as much as he wants and I wouldn't let it bother me...


----------



## ADB (Oct 8, 2020)

Should be a juicy game if it goes ahead....no gimmies!


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			I'm gonna add gamegolf support 

Very helpful. Been helping me with something 

However then turn hard sale every time 

Last time it was pro. 

This time smart caddie 

I don't mind until I've politely refused 3 times and their still mentioning it 

I DONT CARE
		
Click to expand...

Feel bad now he just gave me free year of caddy to try lol


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			There is a voice of a Senior (not saying you are). Can play all week stuff the weekend and anyone who works. This competition is for the main club Mens section btw, not Seniors section.
		
Click to expand...

I did say "when I worked". Bit of a clue there.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 8, 2020)

Slab said:



			Used to be but all good now, just need to be aware of what to do when the rules of each format differ (which rule has priority so to speak)
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know about this change - thanks!


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			I did say "when I worked". Bit of a clue there.
		
Click to expand...

Never guarantee anything. Might have been made redundant, which is sadly a bit of a thing at the moment.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 8, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			IMO - No club winter competition for 7-day members should have any condition that assumes that a player can play Mon-Fri.  If players are able to agree for such a day then great - but where , say, three dates must be offered then these dates should always be weekend dates.  I can be asked if there are any dates I *can *play during the week - and if I can then great - but you need to offer me three weekend dates for winter comps.

If this scenario were me - I'd just drop a comp I was already signed up for - prioritise the match.  If the other guy feels superior about it - that he's somehow won - then he can preen himself as much as he wants and I wouldn't let it bother me...
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree - the assumption has to be that members are at work Mon-Fri.

A few years ago I would have got wound up like the OP. Now I'd just drop the scramble: it is substituting golf for golf, at the same course on the same day. It's not like the scramble is the club championship. You can always play a social round on Sunday if you want your double fix of weekend golf.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			I know in past under rules you couldn't play 2 formats at once, but believe rules allow it now, although not recommended? However, he didn't offer those other 2 dates anyway, so seems he is only content to sacrifice scramble
		
Click to expand...

Can you not play scramble in the morning then your match in the afternoon? Or vice versa? Scramble is NQ so I'm guessing you wouldn't get penalised for practising on the course if you played your match first!


----------



## Sats (Oct 8, 2020)

Stabbing your finger on a tee/divot tool or the sharp bit of my ball cleaner in my pocket!


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Can you not play scramble in the morning then your match in the afternoon? Or vice versa? Scramble is NQ so I'm guessing you wouldn't get penalised for practising on the course if you played your match first!
		
Click to expand...

Scramble starts at 9am. I think it would be tough to get a second round in in daylight, but I'm very positive there is not a cats in hell chance my opponent will agree to playing late on, meaning I do not miss scramble. Mind you, I'm a bit older now, I don't fancy 2 rounds in a day 

I could drop the scramble. And, if we were both genuinely struggling to find dates before deadline, then I'd happily sacrifice a competition so we could get it played. However, when my opponent says he will not play the last 5 or so weekends before deadline, because the weather might be bad, I'm struggling to have any desire to make any sort of sacrifice myself. Everyone loves a scramble, and the thought of having to drop a scramble to play against this delightful chap is not the most appealing thought. 

It is also not appealing to just give up, and offer him the match. And I suppose the question is, why should I? The guidelines don't make any mention that a player will be DQ'ed if they can't play the 3 dates on offer. Otherwise, a crafty player, ideally right at the top of the draw, could simply find out when his opponents go on holiday, or what their shift patterns are, and then offer 3 dates they know they cannot do.

In my 15 years at the golf club, there is not one member now (except for this guy), or one member in the past, that I would ever consider having this problem with. Everybody always makes some sort of reasonable effort to play a game. Yes, occasionally someone might end up being on holiday for a long time, or get an injury, and things can get a bit iffy. But, even when that happens, both players have always made an honest attempt to try and make the deadline. I have never ever heard of anyone at my club, or any other, who has refused to play the last 5 or 6 weeks before a deadline in a winter knockout because the weather might be bad (our course rarely ever closes anyway, it takes heavy snowfall or vast amounts of rain to shut it down)


----------



## CountLippe (Oct 8, 2020)

Just offer to flip a coin, or take who's team has the better scramble score and be done with it.  Not worth the stress...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Scramble starts at 9am. I think it would be tough to get a second round in in daylight, but I'm very positive there is not a cats in hell chance my opponent will agree to playing late on, meaning I do not miss scramble. Mind you, I'm a bit older now, I don't fancy 2 rounds in a day 

I could drop the scramble. And, if we were both genuinely struggling to find dates before deadline, then I'd happily sacrifice a competition so we could get it played. However, when my opponent says he will not play the last 5 or so weekends before deadline, because the weather might be bad, I'm struggling to have any desire to make any sort of sacrifice myself. Everyone loves a scramble, and the thought of having to drop a scramble to play against this delightful chap is not the most appealing thought.

It is also not appealing to just give up, and offer him the match. And I suppose the question is, why should I? The guidelines don't make any mention that a player will be DQ'ed if they can't play the 3 dates on offer. Otherwise, a crafty player, ideally right at the top of the draw, could simply find out when his opponents go on holiday, or what their shift patterns are, and then offer 3 dates they know they cannot do.

In my 15 years at the golf club, there is not one member now (except for this guy), or one member in the past, that I would ever consider having this problem with. Everybody always makes some sort of reasonable effort to play a game. Yes, occasionally someone might end up being on holiday for a long time, or get an injury, and things can get a bit iffy. But, even when that happens, both players have always made an honest attempt to try and make the deadline. I have never ever heard of anyone at my club, or any other, who has refused to play the last 5 or 6 weeks before a deadline in a winter knockout because the weather might be bad (our course rarely ever closes anyway, it takes heavy snowfall or vast amounts of rain to shut it down)
		
Click to expand...

Let him preen himself and feel superior if that wat he wants, and accept one of his dates even if it sticks in your throat and you have to cancel something you'd rather play in.  Feedback to the club and ask it to be more aware in future.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 8, 2020)

Unless the committee say otherwise I’d wait until Nov 2 and then let him know the which dates you offered still stand.

Worst that happens is he doesn’t play and you both get DQ’d in Dec.

I certainly would not concede the match.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Unless the committee say otherwise I’d wait until Nov 2 and then let him know the which dates you offered still stand.

Worst that happens is he doesn’t play and you both get DQ’d in Dec.

I certainly would not concede the match.
		
Click to expand...

This. I'd also be making his difficult nature in agreeing on any sort of compromise known in advance to the organisers. If you can be seen to at least try and meet him halfway, perhaps you'd have a chance to appeal and get a W/O rather than both being DQ'd. No guarantee of course


----------



## Tongo (Oct 8, 2020)

The 2 ball in front of me today who insisted on playing off of the white tees despite being rubbish. Little more than needless willy waving.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This. I'd also be making his difficult nature in agreeing on any sort of compromise known in advance to the organisers. If you can be seen to at least try and meet him halfway, perhaps you'd have a chance to appeal and get a W/O rather than both being DQ'd. No guarantee of course
		
Click to expand...

After a day of getting nowhere, I informed committee of full dialogue (the beauty of a recorded whatsapp discussion) so they can make their own interpretation. We have 1 week to see if this can be resolved, otherwise they will make a final decision based on both our explanations


----------



## Hoganman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

One of my minor irritations is playing partners who drive or walk ahead and get in the way before I play my approach. Due to a torn rotator cuff I don't drive the ball very far. I'm usually the shortest player off the tee. However, I rarely miss the fairway and thanks to a good short game I have the lowest index in my regular group. I know they don't do it on purpose, but it happens quite frequently. I always try to stay behind my fellow players whenever they play even if they top or chunk the shot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			After a day of getting nowhere, I informed committee of full dialogue (the beauty of a recorded whatsapp discussion) so they can make their own interpretation. We have 1 week to see if this can be resolved, otherwise they will make a final decision based on both our explanations
		
Click to expand...

Good man. Sometimes you simply have to be a bit direct. At least you've evidence to back your claim up. Hope it gets sorted. Matchplays can be tiresome to organise even before Covid which is why I've not bothered in the last few years with these events like the Titleist matchplay. Hard enough with members of your own club. Can be soul destroying with members elsewhere, especially pairs matches to get both opponents to agree the same date/time


----------



## banjofred (Oct 8, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			One of my minor irritations is playing partners who drive or walk ahead and get in the way before I play my approach. Due to a torn rotator cuff I don't drive the ball very far. I'm usually the shortest player off the tee. However, I rarely miss the fairway and thanks to a good short game I have the lowest index in my regular group. I know they don't do it on purpose, but it happens quite frequently. I always try to stay behind my fellow players whenever they play even if they top or chunk the shot.
		
Click to expand...

We do this all the time. Ready golf. Don't actually get in the way of course, but if my playing partner is hitting and I've already hit up near the green (or further up the fairway) I'll quite often walk up well off the hitting path.....a lot of people will walk up the side well out of the way just to save time rather than 3 people just standing around waiting for one person to get ready and hit. If I see a 4 ball and one person is getting ready to play and the others are doing nothing......it's usually going to be a slow 4 ball. I'm not talking miles up the fairway or getting in the way of the shot of course......*well* off to the side.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			One of my minor irritations is playing partners who drive or walk ahead and get in the way before I play my approach. Due to a torn rotator cuff I don't drive the ball very far. I'm usually the shortest player off the tee. However, I rarely miss the fairway and thanks to a good short game I have the lowest index in my regular group. I know they don't do it on purpose, but it happens quite frequently. I always try to stay behind my fellow players whenever they play even if they top or chunk the shot.
		
Click to expand...

Golf has changed. This is ready golf and is being promoted by clubs 

Staying behind play and moving up slowly after shot is what's killing the game (not saying you are killing it but imagine a slow golfer who does this just is the slowest possible )


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 8, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			One of my minor irritations is playing partners who drive or walk ahead and get in the way before I play my approach. Due to a torn rotator cuff I don't drive the ball very far. I'm usually the shortest player off the tee. However, I rarely miss the fairway and thanks to a good short game I have the lowest index in my regular group. I know they don't do it on purpose, but it happens quite frequently. I always try to stay behind my fellow players whenever they play even if they top or chunk the shot.
		
Click to expand...

I'm usually one of the longer hitters in my group, and will always walk ahead of others before they play their shot. As others have said, not in front of them, but to the side, and will do as far as I can. I'll always stop before they address ball, just in case any movement or sound distracts them. If I am well off their line, I can even get to my ball, evaluate the situation, and pretty much be ready to play once they have played. That in itself saves a massive amount of time. Having everybody in the group never proceed beyond the player that is furthest from green is likely to result in significant increases in round time.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Actually, I'm known as one of the fastest players at our club. Of course I'm for ready golf. I'm talking about someone parking their cart next to their ball which is twenty yards ahead of me and directly in my line. I often have to yell at them to please move.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 8, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Scramble starts at 9am. I think it would be tough to get a second round in in daylight, but I'm very positive there is not a cats in hell chance my opponent will agree to playing late on, meaning I do not miss scramble. Mind you, I'm a bit older now, I don't fancy 2 rounds in a day 

I could drop the scramble. And, if we were both genuinely struggling to find dates before deadline, then I'd happily sacrifice a competition so we could get it played. However, when my opponent says he will not play the last 5 or so weekends before deadline, because the weather might be bad, I'm struggling to have any desire to make any sort of sacrifice myself. Everyone loves a scramble, and the thought of having to drop a scramble to play against this delightful chap is not the most appealing thought.

It is also not appealing to just give up, and offer him the match. And I suppose the question is, why should I? The guidelines don't make any mention that a player will be DQ'ed if they can't play the 3 dates on offer. Otherwise, a crafty player, ideally right at the top of the draw, could simply find out when his opponents go on holiday, or what their shift patterns are, and then offer 3 dates they know they cannot do.

In my 15 years at the golf club, there is not one member now (except for this guy), or one member in the past, that I would ever consider having this problem with. Everybody always makes some sort of reasonable effort to play a game. Yes, occasionally someone might end up being on holiday for a long time, or get an injury, and things can get a bit iffy. But, even when that happens, both players have always made an honest attempt to try and make the deadline. I have never ever heard of anyone at my club, or any other, who has refused to play the last 5 or 6 weeks before a deadline in a winter knockout because the weather might be bad (our course rarely ever closes anyway, it takes heavy snowfall or vast amounts of rain to shut it down)
		
Click to expand...

This is why I stopped entering all our matchplay comps, to much skullduggery. Personally I would've called his bluff and accepted his Texas Scramble offer. 
You never know what might happen, he might relent and ask to play another day, or you could change your mind at the VERY last minute , concede the tie and play with your mates in the TS .


----------



## banjofred (Oct 8, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			Actually, I'm known as one of the fastest players at our club. Of course I'm for ready golf. I'm talking about someone parking their cart next to their ball which is twenty yards ahead of me and directly in my line. I often have to yell at them to please move.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough......they are trying to get killed in that case.


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 9, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			One of my minor irritations is playing partners who drive or walk ahead and get in the way before I play my approach. Due to a torn rotator cuff I don't drive the ball very far. I'm usually the shortest player off the tee. However, I rarely miss the fairway and thanks to a good short game I have the lowest index in my regular group. I know they don't do it on purpose, but it happens quite frequently. I always try to stay behind my fellow players whenever they play even if they top or chunk the shot.
		
Click to expand...

Get to your ball - be ready to hit when it's your turn - my irritation would be the opposite, people who stand and wait while someone goes through their pre-shot routine - obviously while moving forward/standing waiting to play you should not be getting in the way though.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2020)

Wise move to stand behind Fragger when he's playing coz, let's face it, he's got no idea where it's going so how the hell is anyone else supposed to.....


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wise move to stand behind Fragger when he's playing coz, let's face it, he's got no idea where it's going so how the hell is anyone else supposed to.....

Click to expand...

Thought you were spotting my ball for me, not taking cover 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Wise move to stand behind Fragger when he's playing coz, let's face it, he's got no idea where it's going so how the hell is anyone else supposed to.....

Click to expand...

Has he managed to hit the next shot from further back than the last one yet? Have to be honest and confess I have


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2020)

Today - 1 over gross front 9 - 8 over back 9 - all stoopid stuff as well - irritating...but that's golf.


----------



## IainP (Oct 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Today - 1 over gross front 9 - 8 over back 9 - all stoopid stuff as well - irritating...but that's golf.
		
Click to expand...

-9 overall, nice 😉😁


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 9, 2020)

IainP said:



			-9 overall, nice 😉😁
		
Click to expand...

It's OK - to handicap - but set myself up for a good knock - and as usual I get in the way of myself...and it ends up OK.  Yes -9 if only


----------



## IainP (Oct 9, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It's OK - to handicap - but set myself up for a good knock - and as usual I get in the way of myself...and it ends up OK.  Yes -9 if only 

Click to expand...

It's okay, I sussed you were using " - " as punctuation. When I first glanced/skim read I processed it as;
- 1 front
- 8 back
So was just having a little tease 👍😉


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Has he managed to hit the next shot from further back than the last one yet? Have to be honest and confess I have
		
Click to expand...

If he has, I bet he hasn’t done that with it being filmed and now on YouTube on a popular golf channel. One of my golfing highlights!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			If he has, I bet he hasn’t done that with it being filmed and now on YouTube on a popular golf channel. One of my golfing highlights!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you had. Missed that!!!

I managed to hit my second on a par 3 from about 200 yards behind where I teed off from on a previous hole when I thinned it and it hit the ladies concrete tee marker and came back at us nearly taking my PP's out. I couldn't actually get to my ball for ages as we were on the floor crying. Suffice to say didn't score any points


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Didn't realise you had. Missed that!!!

I managed to hit my second on a par 3 from about 200 yards behind where I teed off from on a previous hole when I thinned it and it hit the ladies concrete tee marker and came back at us nearly taking my PP's out. I couldn't actually get to my ball for ages as we were on the floor crying. Suffice to say didn't score any points
		
Click to expand...

You should remember, you were there. Watch the video on the Camberley Heath H4H day we did with Rick/Pete....not sure which one of their channels it is on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 9, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			You should remember, you were there. Watch the video on the Camberley Heath H4H day we did with Rick/Pete....not sure which one of their channels it is on.
		
Click to expand...

Found it


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Found it 





Click to expand...

That took longer than I thought it would. At least it shows me sinking a long putt


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 10, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Get to your ball - be ready to hit when it's your turn - my irritation would be the opposite, people who stand and wait while someone goes through their pre-shot routine - obviously while moving forward/standing waiting to play you should not be getting in the way though.
		
Click to expand...

Ready golf has many positives, but Hoganman makes a valid point.
In the promotion of walking and standing ahead of the next player, there is a risk of it all going wrong. And it could go wrong big time for someone.
When your pp goes ahead of you and you are now going to smack your 4 wood to the green, imagine if it goes really wrong in that your shot smacks him in the head.
He's a vegetable, and you are in Court being sued with your house and financial security about to go.
No good you saying you are insured- they bailed out long ago on the grounds your actions weren't careful.
No good saying he consented to playing ready golf so he knew the risks.The law and the judge wouldn't wear that one.
IMO, the judge would ask himself, " taking all the circumstances into account, the player being an18 handicap, would a reasonable man say that there was a plausible chance that the ball could hit the claimant. If so, the shout of fore, the players intentions, and anything else apart from a lightning strike
(excuse the hyperbole😀) would not come into it.
I think the  judge would find against the player .
Note - the law tends to use the standard of what a "reasonable " man would consider . Not ( as might be argued in this case),another golfer.
I.e. (Joe Bloggs off the street).

You may dismiss this as whatifery and therefore not credible, but many professions do  rightly consider  whatifery - the law, medical research, etc.

I'm not saying every shot should have all pp behind you every time, but in the keenness to promote ready golf we should not lose our sense of caution.
I have seen it happen, in the desire "to get on with it".


----------



## banjofred (Oct 10, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ready golf has many positives, but Hoganman makes a valid point.
In the promotion of walking and standing ahead of the next player, there is a risk of it all going wrong. And it could go wrong big time for someone.
When your pp goes ahead of you and you are now going to smack your 4 wood to the green, imagine if it goes really wrong in that your shot smacks him in the head.
He's a vegetable, and you are in Court being sued with your house and financial security about to go.
No good you saying you are insured- they bailed out long ago on the grounds your actions weren't careful.
No good saying he consented to playing ready golf so he knew the risks.The law and the judge wouldn't wear that one.
IMO, the judge would ask himself, " taking all the circumstances into account, the player being an18 handicap, would a reasonable man say that there was a plausible chance that the ball could hit the claimant. If so, the shout of fore, the players intentions, and anything else apart from a lightning strike
(excuse the hyperbole😀) would not come into it.
I think the  judge would find against the player .
Note - the law tends to use the standard of what a "reasonable " man would consider . Not ( as might be argued in this case),another golfer.
I.e. (Joe Bloggs off the street).

You may dismiss this as whatifery and therefore not credible, but many professions do  rightly consider  whatifery - the law, medical research, etc.

I'm not saying every shot should have all pp behind you every time, but in the keenness to promote ready golf we should not lose our sense of caution.
I have seen it happen, in the desire "to get on with it".
		
Click to expand...

There is an element of risk in pretty well everything you do. You judge how much risk you wish to take. I've stopped riding a bike these days because I had too many close calls with cars....my choice. It's been a good while since a golf ball has come close to me.....but there is always a chance.....I accept the risk as long at is reasonable. The guy I played with this morning... while hitting his tee shot on the first tee a few weeks ago....hit his wife in the throat as she was standing slightly ahead of him and WELL to the left...he just hit it off the heel and it got her (she played the round anyway).


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 10, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Ready golf has many positives, but Hoganman makes a valid point.
In the promotion of walking and standing ahead of the next player, there is a risk of it all going wrong. And it could go wrong big time for someone.
When your pp goes ahead of you and you are now going to smack your 4 wood to the green, imagine if it goes really wrong in that your shot smacks him in the head.
He's a vegetable, and you are in Court being sued with your house and financial security about to go.
No good you saying you are insured- they bailed out long ago on the grounds your actions weren't careful.
No good saying he consented to playing ready golf so he knew the risks.The law and the judge wouldn't wear that one.
IMO, the judge would ask himself, " taking all the circumstances into account, the player being an18 handicap, would a reasonable man say that there was a plausible chance that the ball could hit the claimant. If so, the shout of fore, the players intentions, and anything else apart from a lightning strike
(excuse the hyperbole😀) would not come into it.
I think the  judge would find against the player .
Note - the law tends to use the standard of what a "reasonable " man would consider . Not ( as might be argued in this case),another golfer.
I.e. (Joe Bloggs off the street).

You may dismiss this as whatifery and therefore not credible, but many professions do  rightly consider  whatifery - the law, medical research, etc.

I'm not saying every shot should have all pp behind you every time, but in the keenness to promote ready golf we should not lose our sense of caution.
I have seen it happen, in the desire "to get on with it".
		
Click to expand...

I'm no solicitor, but I struggle to agree that the player who hit the ball is liable, unless they hit the ball when the player they hit was virtually right in front of them. A golfer of any ability, but especially higher handicappers, are likely to be off line and could hit somebody way off their line. Imagine a hole, where down the right hand side is the patio with people having a drink outside the club house. A golfer with a big slice may feel that there is a chance that they could hit their ball i that direction. However, is their only option to not play that hole, otherwise they risk being sued?

The golfers walking ahead to their ball do so at their own risk. Most will be able to judge how far they are comfortable to walk ahead, and judge what angle they are at. Most golfers are fairly comfortable as to how far they can walk ahead without putting themselves in too much danger. I suppose the one to be most careful off is the low shank.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2020)

doing my usual, good score going , level standing on the 16th tee, block it in the rough on the right, then pull it left into the heather, hack it into a bunker, then duff it out of that, to sing a 20 ft putt for a 6, still get a reasonable cut but very annoying


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 10, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			I'm no solicitor, but I struggle to agree that the player who hit the ball is liable, unless they hit the ball when the player they hit was virtually right in front of them. A golfer of any ability, but especially higher handicappers, are likely to be off line and could hit somebody way off their line. Imagine a hole, where down the right hand side is the patio with people having a drink outside the club house. A golfer with a big slice may feel that there is a chance that they could hit their ball i that direction. However, is their only option to not play that hole, otherwise they risk being sued?

The golfers walking ahead to their ball do so at their own risk. Most will be able to judge how far they are comfortable to walk ahead, and judge what angle they are at. Most golfers are fairly comfortable as to how far they can walk ahead without putting themselves in too much danger. I suppose the one to be most careful off is the low shank.
		
Click to expand...

It could be that you are confusing natural justice with the law.
What we think is reasonable is not always the way the law sees it.😀


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 10, 2020)

PP's not watching when asked to do so and losing a ball as a result. Don't let my golf get in the way of your conversation. Tried to smile it off but I was fuming inside.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 10, 2020)

Continuing to play well on every other course then play utter turd at my home course on comp day. Every time. It's getting old now.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Oct 11, 2020)

Golfer commentators who use the terms "false front" & "unforced error"


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Continuing to play well on every other course then play utter turd at my home course on comp day. Every time. It's getting old now.
		
Click to expand...

those are one of the problems playing lots of different courses, then playing a comp at one you are a member of.... IMO


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 11, 2020)

The state of my body, last season a write off due to dodgy back, this season just starting to show some form and then hurt my back at the beginning of August and have given up on comp golf since then as I'm sick of not been able to turn back onto my left side, flipping it left with the hands  and running up a stableford adj score of over 90 or more.

When WHS comes out my handicap is not going to be a reflection on my current form more of a reflection on the health of my back.

Very frustrated to say the least.


----------



## badgb21 (Oct 11, 2020)

So, we have a guy in the group who walks ahead and we have to remind him there are three others playing too about 6 times a round.
It really P's me off and by the time you get his attention, he turns around, then makes a 90 degree off the fairway to allow another play to take their shot, he's actually slowed up play.
We talked about it afterwards with him and said he'll get hit one day and he says he knows he does it, but then went on with some cock and bull as to why? Complete tosh, none of us could figure.
I think he'll have only a few more chances to change his behaviour before he gets missed off the bookings.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			those are one of the problems playing lots of different courses, then playing a comp at one you are a member of.... IMO

Click to expand...

The problem is our course is just more difficult, and also probably in worse nick!


----------



## Hoganman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Golfer commentators who use the terms "false front" & "unforced error"
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. If hitting an approach shot right, left, short or long of the green is an "unforced error" what is a forced error? I guess if a player turns around and plays back towards the tee the announcer would say that's a "forced error". Also, if the green is flat on the front with no slope that would be called a "true front".


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 12, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			One of my minor irritations is playing partners who drive or walk ahead and get in the way before I play my approach. Due to a torn rotator cuff I don't drive the ball very far. I'm usually the shortest player off the tee. However, I rarely miss the fairway and thanks to a good short game I have the lowest index in my regular group. I know they don't do it on purpose, but it happens quite frequently. I always try to stay behind my fellow players whenever they play even if they top or chunk the shot.
		
Click to expand...

I know this is an irritation, but, I think, it's a mark of respect for your game that they can walk ahead of where your ball is knowing full well you will not hit them. That's how I see it, and how I play. If you're a tad wayward, I would not advance ahead of you.


----------



## DRW (Oct 12, 2020)

Golfers that have 6 practise swings, then hit the ball and follow it up by 2 more practise swings.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 12, 2020)

Golfers who have practice swings, and then their reall attempt bears no resemblance to the practice swing.

What is the point?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 12, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Golfers who have practice swings, and then their reall attempt bears no resemblance to the practice swing.

What is the point?
		
Click to expand...

Read 99% of golfers into the above statement........


----------



## sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Golfer commentators who use the terms "false front" & "unforced error"
		
Click to expand...

I know it's your irritation... but what is wrong with the term false front? How else could they succinctly describe a green which has a slope at the front which rejects balls so deceiving the golfer as you need to carry it another 10 yards to find the "true" front? 

As for unforced error, you're right because every error in golf is an unforced error!


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

........things about golf that folk that disagree with on here, being labelled as, "golf being snobby!"


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			........things about golf that folk that disagree with on here, being labelled as, "golf being snobby!"

Click to expand...

If it's people turning their nose up at the clothes someone else is wearing, then that literally is being a snob. It's practically definitive.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			If it's people turning their nose up at the clothes someone else is wearing, then that literally is being a snob. It's practically definitive.
		
Click to expand...

So, dislike = turning up your nose?

Not necessarily, those folk have expressed an opinion, in the same way as those expressing an alternative view have also expressed an opinion.  Maybe you have just confirmed my original point?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			So, dislike = turning up your nose?

Not necessarily, those folk have expressed an opinion, in the same way as those expressing an alternative view have also expressed an opinion.  Maybe you have just confirmed my original point?
		
Click to expand...

So if someone said women shouldn't be allowed on the course, that would just be their opinion so that's all fine? You wouldn't extrapolate anything about that person from their opinion? 

If you were just saying you don't like people wearing green, that wouldn't be snobbery, that would just be an opinion. The fact is most people who object to hoods or the like do so for snobbish class-based reasons.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

Oooh, where did I say anything like that?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			Oooh, where did I say anything like that?
		
Click to expand...

The point is, if you were someone who objects to the clothes someone else is wearing and you think it's fine because it's just an opinion, maybe you should look at what that opinion is based upon - chances are, it _is_ snobbery. (Granted this is only if clothing is what you were originally talking about.)


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

IanM said:



			........things about golf that folk that disagree with on here, being labelled as, "golf being snobby!"

Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			chances are, it _is_ snobbery.
		
Click to expand...

eh um....


----------



## GB72 (Oct 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The point is, if you were someone who objects to the clothes someone else is wearing and you think it's fine because it's just an opinion, maybe you should look at what that opinion is based upon - chances are, it _is_ snobbery. (Granted this is only if clothing is what you were originally talking about.)
		
Click to expand...

The only point that I would add to slightly differentiate between the 2 is that it is perfectly possible to dislike something clothing wise and read nothing more into that. It is when that dislike extends to 'people should note be allowed to wear them' that it gets a bit deeper and you need to look at the reasoning behind the desire to ban an item.


----------



## Hoganman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

I actually joined this site and abandoned some golf sites here in the US because people didn't seem to argue with each other. So much for that.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Golfer commentators who use the terms "false front" & "unforced error"
		
Click to expand...

I do see a difference between forced and unforced errors.  If my ball is sitting perfectly in a perfect position - any error I make is unforced.  If I am out of position and having to manufacture a shot and it goes wrong - well that is a 'forced' error as I was 'forced' to manufacture something...

I am currently very good at unforced errors - they are massively frustrating.  I don't so much mind forced ones.


----------



## IanM (Oct 12, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I actually joined this site and abandoned some golf sites here in the US because people didn't seem to argue with each other. So much for that.
		
Click to expand...


.... are you familiar with the Python "Argument Sketch?"    Just a bit of fun... no offence intended or taken!


----------



## sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do see a difference between forced and unforced errors.  If my ball is sitting perfectly in a perfect position - any error I make is unforced.  If I am out of position and having to manufacture a shot and it goes wrong - well that is a 'forced' error as I was 'forced' to manufacture something...

I am currently very good at unforced errors - they are massively frustrating.  I don't so much mind forced ones. 

Click to expand...

But if you manufacture a shot and it goes wrong, arguably you should have played a different shot which was easier to play. So it is still an unforced error.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2020)

GB72 said:



			The only point that I would add to slightly differentiate between the 2 is that it is perfectly possible to dislike something clothing wise and read nothing more into that. It is when that dislike extends to 'people should note be allowed to wear them' that it gets a bit deeper and you need to look at the reasoning behind the desire to ban an item.
		
Click to expand...

That is essentially what I meant and I was mainly referring to the current hoodie debate.


----------



## NeilG (Oct 12, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I actually joined this site and abandoned some golf sites here in the US because people didn't seem to argue with each other. So much for that.
		
Click to expand...

The only reason I visit is for the arguments. Excellent entertainment.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 12, 2020)

Watching a flood of pictures on social media from our captain and 11 others enjoying golf in the sun in Cyprus while it pours down here.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			But if you manufacture a shot and it goes wrong, arguably you should have played a different shot which was easier to play. So it is still an unforced error.
		
Click to expand...

OK - so it's an unforced forced error 

I'm thinking of simple things such as having to play my ball from a hanging or downhill fairway lie due to a misplaced tee shot.  I am forced to manufacture a shot.  When I am on the flat I don't have any such 'excuse'.  I can let myself off with messing up the former - but I am just too good at messing up from the level.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hoganman1 said:



			I actually joined this site and abandoned some golf sites here in the US because people didn't seem to argue with each other. So much for that.
		
Click to expand...

I first read this as you left the other forums as there was no arguing and that was a bit boring.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 12, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			OK - so it's an unforced forced error 

I'm thinking of simple things such as having to play my ball from a hanging or downhill fairway lie due to a misplaced tee shot.  I am forced to manufacture a shot.  When I am on the flat I don't have any such 'excuse'.  I can let myself off with messing up the former - but I am just too good at messing up from the level.
		
Click to expand...

I guess you're saying that an unforced error is messing up a shot you expect to pull off? But if you're trying a tough shot it's a forced error? But the way I think about it, if you're trying to pull off a tough shot where you're forced to manufacture a shot then maybe it's an unforced strategy error?

Let's say your tee shot on a par five finishes on a hanging downhill lie.
1. You could reach the green with a 3 wood but the chance of executing the shot is minimal. Choosing this strategy is an unforced error - poor course management.
2. You could punch a three quarter 5 iron which is a much easier shot to execute. However, if you messed this up it still would still be an unforced error... because there is an easier option!
3. You could hit a wedge second shot - much lower tariff, high chance of success - but messing this up is still an unforced error.

I suppose golf is just a series of unforced errors, with the occasional winner thrown in to keep us coming back for more


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 12, 2020)

sunshine said:



			I suppose golf is just a series of unforced errors, with the occasional winner thrown in to keep us coming back for more 

Click to expand...

I think of it as a your golf score is a result of how good your bad shots are, make your bad shots better and your score will improve. You can also apply this to your decisions and gameplan, make the bad bits better and your score will improve. Making your good shots better has only marginal improvements for most golfers, until you need marginal gains!


----------



## Hoganman1 (Oct 12, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			I first read this as you left the other forums as there was no arguing and that was a bit boring.
		
Click to expand...

Hah, I guess you could read it that way.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 14, 2020)

Booking my next lesson and the earliest date is 13th November.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			Booking my next lesson and the earliest date is 13th November.
		
Click to expand...

How come. Is it die to the popularity and reputation of the pro?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How come. Is it die to the popularity and reputation of the pro?
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is. As much as it would be easy to go and try someone else we have a good relationship and he explains things in a way I understand. 

It is only a slight irritation though as my last lesson was on Friday last week so in reality 1 a month is probably about right as I need time to bed in the changes. I would have liked a short game lesson in a couple of weeks though as that is the weak area at the minute


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The point is, if you were someone who objects to the clothes someone else is wearing and you think it's fine because it's just an opinion, *maybe you should look at what that opinion is based upon - chances are, it is snobbery.* (Granted this is only if clothing is what you were originally talking about.)
		
Click to expand...

What gives you the right to assume that because someone objects to or has a dislike of a particular piece of clothing, their opinion is based on snobbery?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			It certainly is. As much as it would be easy to go and try someone else we have a good relationship and he explains things in a way I understand.

It is only a slight irritation though as my last lesson was on Friday last week so in reality 1 a month is probably about right as I need time to bed in the changes. I would have liked a short game lesson in a couple of weeks though as that is the weak area at the minute
		
Click to expand...

Short game in winter is always tough in winter. Bare lies, muddy lies, balls sitting down in the rough. If you can get a good technique that works on winter lies then it should carry you over into the warmer and better summer lies


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Short game in winter is always tough in winter. Bare lies, muddy lies, balls sitting down in the rough. If you can get a good technique that works on winter lies then it should carry you over into the warmer and better summer lies
		
Click to expand...

True, but the range mat always has a consistent lie and that’s all I really need to develop the technique


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			What gives you the right to assume that because someone objects to or has a dislike of a particular piece of clothing, their opinion is based on snobbery?
		
Click to expand...

I rather liked PaulJames87s post on it here so I'll leave it at that. Obviously this is specifically at people who say things like 'hoods don't belong on the golf course' etc.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 14, 2020)

SteveW86 said:



			True, but the range mat always has a consistent lie and that’s all I really need to develop the technique
		
Click to expand...

Yes and no. Nothing beats learning to play shots from tricky lies around the green and replicating real shots. I've been hitting off the muddiest or barest lies I can find to develop something that works. Plenty of duffs and thins at the moment but gradually working out what I can and can't do off these lies


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I rather liked PaulJames87s post on it here so I'll leave it at that. Obviously this is specifically at people who say things like 'hoods don't belong on the golf course' etc.
		
Click to expand...

So no answer then?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			So no answer then? 

Click to expand...

It's answered by his post, I think he put it better than I could and I'd only be regurgitating what he said.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 14, 2020)

saving_par said:



			The state of my body, last season a write off due to dodgy back, this season just starting to show some form and then hurt my back at the beginning of August and have given up on comp golf since then as I'm sick of not been able to turn back onto my left side, flipping it left with the hands  and running up a stableford adj score of over 90 or more.

When WHS comes out my handicap is not going to be a reflection on my current form more of a reflection on the health of my back.

Very frustrated to say the least.
		
Click to expand...

I could've posted that


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			It's answered by his post, I think he put it better than I could and I'd only be regurgitating what he said. 

Click to expand...

Except it isn't.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes and no. Nothing beats learning to play shots from tricky lies around the green and replicating real shots. I've been hitting off the muddiest or barest lies I can find to develop something that works. Plenty of duffs and thins at the moment but gradually working out what I can and can't do off these lies
		
Click to expand...

I understand your point, but in reality the course I play at currently doesn’t really have any rough to speak of, plus I am unsure how much I will get out from November - March as I can only play once at the weekend due to family commitments so most most of my practise will be done from a range mat or short game practise area anyway. All I am wanting to do currently is build a solid base in which to kick on from.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Except it isn't.  

Click to expand...

Well to summarise quickly, if you're saying you wouldn't wear a hood because you don't like them, that's an opinion, no problem. It's those who start trying to dictate that others shouldn't wear hoods on the course who are on shaky ground regarding snobbery. In _my _opinion.   For the reasons Paul said - that hoods/jeans/trainers were traditionally banned to keep out the working class.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well to summarise quickly, if you're saying you wouldn't wear a hood because you don't like them, that's an opinion, no problem. It's those who start trying to dictate that others shouldn't wear hoods on the course who are on shaky ground regarding snobbery. In _my _opinion.   For the reasons Paul said - that hoods/jeans/trainers were traditionally banned to keep out the working class.
		
Click to expand...

But back when the working class were discouraged from playing (did this time ever really exist), hoodies weren't around, golf shoes had spikes, and probably flappy bits over the laces, and jeans were for teenagers and bikers.  Not sure why this perceived chip on the shoulder exists. Especially now, when golf has never been more open.


----------



## IainP (Oct 14, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I do see a difference between forced and unforced errors.  If my ball is sitting perfectly in a perfect position - any error I make is unforced.  If I am out of position and having to manufacture a shot and it goes wrong - well that is a 'forced' error as I was 'forced' to manufacture something...

I am currently very good at unforced errors - they are massively frustrating.  I don't so much mind forced ones. 

Click to expand...

Obviously it's up to you, but the US commentators just took it from tennis
https://gtstats.net/general/tennis-stats-forced-unforced-errors/
I think you could maybe stretch a point for it being a little relevant in match play.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			But back when the working class were discouraged from playing (did this time ever really exist), hoodies weren't around, golf shoes had spikes, and probably flappy bits over the laces, and jeans were for teenagers and bikers.  Not sure why this perceived chip on the shoulder exists. Especially now, when golf has never been more open.
		
Click to expand...

Were those the days when the working class turned up to work in a suit and then put their overalls on when they got to work?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 14, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Well to summarise quickly, if you're saying you wouldn't wear a hood because you don't like them, that's an opinion, no problem. It's those who start trying to dictate that others shouldn't wear hoods on the course who are on shaky ground regarding snobbery. In _my _opinion.   For the reasons Paul said - that hoods/jeans/trainers were traditionally banned to keep out the working class.
		
Click to expand...

Were these also the days when golf clubs created artisan sections so that the working class, who couldn't afford the full fees, could get to play golf?  Unfortunately that argument is somewhat flawed and says far more about the poster than it does about golf.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2020)

Being someone who started golf later in life. I will say that I can see why some people felt it wasn't for those of us in working class. 

Unfortunately that myth is imo perpetuated with much more conviction (by the working class) than the truth really deserves. 

Yes there will have been financial barriers that would have meant less working class played it. 

But, having spent time in numerous clubhouses (many that would fit some peoples stereotypes), I can say with complete confidence that I've felt more welcomed there than any "toff" would at my local.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Were these also the days when golf clubs created artisan sections so that the working class, who couldn't afford the full fees, could get to play golf?  Unfortunately that argument is somewhat flawed and says far more about the poster than it does about golf.
		
Click to expand...

What other reason is there to moan about someone else wearing a hood or wearing trainers or wearing a cap indoors?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			What other reason is there to moan about someone else wearing a hood or wearing trainers or wearing a cap indoors?
		
Click to expand...

Because next it would be wellies and tank tops, etc
Taking off a cap indoors is just good manners.
If your standard is anything goes, then any club which satisfies you won't see me.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



*Because next it would be wellies and tank tops, etc*
Taking off a cap indoors is just good manners.
If your standard is anything goes, then any club which satisfies you won't see me.
		
Click to expand...

So?


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 15, 2020)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Because next it would be wellies and tank tops, etc
*Taking off a cap indoors is just good manners.*
If your standard is anything goes, then any club which satisfies you won't see me.
		
Click to expand...

Bold bit - why?! I understand it's the done thing. Presumably some archaic "taking you helmet off after a duel" scenario?

Wellies and tank tops? I've played clubs where I've seen BOTH on the course, granted not at the same time! And while they aren't going to be hosting an Open Championship anytime soon, I've had enjoyable rounds at such courses. 

I just don't understand why some people get so worked up because "that's how it is" or "that's just how it should be".


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			Bold bit - why?! I understand it's the done thing. Presumably some archaic "taking you helmet off after a duel" scenario?

Wellies and tank tops? I've played clubs where I've seen BOTH on the course, granted not at the same time! And while they aren't going to be hosting an Open Championship anytime soon, I've had enjoyable rounds at such courses.

I just don't understand why some people get so worked up because "that's how it is" or "that's just how it should be".
		
Click to expand...

Why does anyone, except workplace, need a hat indoors?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Why does anyone, except workplace, need a hat indoors?
		
Click to expand...

That's not an argument. You don't need a coat or shoes indoors either but you wouldn't question anyone wearing them would you?


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 15, 2020)

Irritation: When an opponent in your winter league says they just beat another group in the league, who have handicaps of 23 and 27. However, when we come to play them in November, they will have Course Handicaps of 26 and 30, yet me and my partner only get a shot back compared to current handicap. If only we could play them before 2nd November, especially as the 23 handicapper, in his last 4 qualifying competitions, has shot 35 points (1 under CSS), 39 points (1 under CSS), 44 points (4 under CSS) and 42 points (5 under CSS).

I'm strongly now suspecting that the WHS is going to massively favour inconsistent golfers, especially those with a higher handicap. The variance in their best 8 scores will still be high compared to a low handicapper, so when they have a good day (top 3 or 4 scores in 20), I think lower handicappers can forget about beating them. For example, for this 23 handicapper, the difference between his best and worst round in the Top 8 (Score Differential) was 7.6 shots. I doubt a scratch golfer would have such a range. Taking a look at a 5 handicapper at our club, his range in top 8 score differentials was only 3.1 shots.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's not an argument. You don't need a coat or shoes indoors either but you wouldn't question anyone wearing them would you? 

Click to expand...

You have the ability in not answering a question by turning it around, and yes I’d expect them to take them off if it was requested or in the rules.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 15, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You have the ability in not answering a question by turning it around, and yes I’d expect them to take them off if it was requested or in the rules.
		
Click to expand...

You also didn't answer the question I posed. Why is taking a hat off indoors good manners?

@Orikoru's point is fair. Nobody questions a person wearing a coat indoors. Or a pair of shoes. Certainly not in the way you are of a hat!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 15, 2020)

hairball_89 said:



			You also didn't answer the question I posed. Why is taking a hat off indoors good manners?

@Orikoru's point is fair. Nobody questions a person wearing a coat indoors. Or a pair of shoes. Certainly not in the way you are of a hat!
		
Click to expand...

They do on a Golf course! So being on a Golf forum you would take off/change your shoes, coat.

It’s good manners to remove headgear because it is outdoor wear, there is absolutely no reason, apart from vanity, to wear a hat indoors.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 15, 2020)

We learned the manners expected of us at a very early age

Always remove your hat when going indoors

Offer your seat to a lady or someone old

Open a door for a lady

Walk with a lady but nearer the road for her safety

These "manners" were drummed in and expected of us and you never forget


----------



## banjofred (Oct 15, 2020)

50+ years ago I'm sure they whined about how manners were falling apart.....since things had changed from what they were. Things are changing now, and people are whining about the changes. It's just what people do. I've always wondered why men were supposed to take off their hats indoors because it "wasn't done", but with women it wasn't an issue. Huh? Someone makes up the rule,  sometimes I think they just feel the need to make rules. Etiquette......sometimes it just makes no sense.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2020)

Wait, women aren't expected to remove their hat but it's bad manners for men to wear a hat indoors?

Is someone going to launch an equality crusade?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 15, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Walk with a lady but nearer the road for her safety
		
Click to expand...

This is like a Harry Enfield sketch 

Women only have small brains and get confused near roads, they can't be trusted to look after themselves. A gentleman should always walk nearer the road in case they go haywire and jump into the traffic.


----------



## richart (Oct 15, 2020)

sunshine said:



			This is like a Harry Enfield sketch 

Women only have small brains and get confused near roads, they can't be trusted to look after themselves. A gentleman should always walk nearer the road in case they go haywire and jump into the traffic.
		
Click to expand...

or it prevents a chamber pot being thrown on their head.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			They do on a Golf course! So being on a Golf forum you would take off/change your shoes, coat.

It’s good manners to remove headgear because it is outdoor wear, there is absolutely no reason, apart from vanity, to wear a hat indoors.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is, you've just walked in from outside and you don't feel like taking it off to sit on the table and later put it back on again. Same reason you don't take your shoes off when you walk into the clubhouse, or your coat/jumper unless you're warm. There is no logic to why anyone thinks keeping your hat on is "bad manners" it's just centuries of conditioning based on long forgotten reasons that are almost certainly irrelevant in the present day. If people think it's bad manners, it's because somebody once told them it was bad manners. Nobody would ever come to that conclusion by themselves.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Oct 16, 2020)

Sometimes wanting to wear a hat indoors is just a case of you’ve worn it for a whole round and you know if you take it off, you’d look even more daft with the state of your hair from wearing it.

Yes that could be classed as vanity, but saying people shouldn’t is down to vanity and people’s own perception of how both they and others should look to conform too.

The only people that aren’t vain about it are the ones that really don’t care either way, which I wish there were more of. 

It’s got sod all to do with manners. Manners is about how you act, not how you look.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			50+ years ago I'm sure they whined about how manners were falling apart.....since things had changed from what they were. .
		
Click to expand...

Strangely they didn't whine because etiquette was still being taught 50 years ago and observed by most. Even at my age I wouldn't think twice about offering my seat to a person who needed it more than me, would never wear a hat indoors etc it was good manners and I'd feel wrong not observing them


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wash hands, sort hair out.
Enter clubhouse.
Normal routine.
		
Click to expand...

But how would everybody know you play Titleist clubs if your hats in the car?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 16, 2020)

You want to wear a cap in the club house? Take it up at the AGM at your club and start the movement! Get on the barricades and fight the just and progressive cause for true liberation.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

I take my hat off when indoors for the same reason I take a jacket, coat, gloves & scarf off when indoors. They’re all items of outerwear worn for the protection they offer when outdoors. In most indoor settings that protection is not required so you can remove the item. In effect its surplus to requirements. 
If I’m just quickly passing though then I’ll leave them on

If someone else wants to sit for food/drink or just a chat in a golf clubhouse and doesn’t feel like removing their outerwear, its no skin off my nose. It’d probably be more comfortable for them to take those items off but again not my problem


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Slab said:



			I take my hat off when indoors for the same reason I take a jacket, coat, gloves & scarf off when indoors. They’re all items of outerwear worn for the protection they offer when outdoors. In most indoor settings that protection is not required so you can remove the item. In effect its surplus to requirements.
If I’m just quickly passing though then I’ll leave them on

If someone else wants to sit for food/drink or just a chat in a golf clubhouse and doesn’t feel like removing their outerwear, its no skin off my nose. It’d probably be more comfortable for them to take those items off but again not my problem
		
Click to expand...

It’s not about if it bothers you, me or anyone else, it’s about respecting the Club rules, if the Club allows you to wear a hat indoors, feel free, if the Club states hats are to be removed, remove it.

It’s just being respectful to them, not aimed at you, but if you don’t like their rules then the choice is simple, don’t give them your money and go elsewhere.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 16, 2020)

The loudmouth at my club recently bitching loudly about the lack of apparent dress sense from "non-members" and "green fees" -  whilst sitting with flip-flops across another chair and wearing a cap …..


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			It’s not about if it bothers you, me or anyone else, it’s about respecting the Club rules, if the Club allows you to wear a hat indoors, feel free, if the Club states hats are to be removed, remove it.

It’s just being respectful to them, not aimed at you, but if you don’t like their rules then the choice is simple, don’t give them your money and go elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Agree; if a golf club has a rule saying that I must wear a hat indoors I would reluctantly comply, thankfully the default position adopted by most clubs is that (the protection from) a hat isn't required indoors so pls take it off


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 16, 2020)

You don't need to wear your hat indoors because all the woodpeckers are outside.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 16, 2020)

I've no personal issue with what people wear. However, if the club rules ask hats are taken off in club house. Or, even if they dont, but if it is general knowledge that many people feel wearing a hat indoors is on the rude side or disrespectful. Then, why not just take the hat off? No big deal. If you refuse, and given it doesn't put you at any disadvantage, surely that just shows you are either ignorant, or simply don't care or agree with the clubs policy or other peoples feelings. Thus, does that sort of not prove their point in the first place that wearing a hat can potentially be considered rude?

I mean, it is just a hat. At my club, I can pretty much walk into my clubhouse in my football kit (which I have done, as the pitches are next door). I could wear a hat, or pretty much what I like. At other clubs, not a chance I could get away with that. And in most places I am absolutely fine with that, zero problem with clubs wanting golfers in club house to look relatively smart. However, I don't agree when it goes as far as asking you to dress up in a jacket to come into clubhouse. But, that is a different story, as my main gripe with that is it requires additional clothing, and money to get it, above and beyond what you were wearing on golf course. No problem for a fancy dinner, but not just for a drink after the round.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Strangely they didn't whine because etiquette was still being taught 50 years ago and observed by most. Even at my age I wouldn't think twice about offering my seat to a person who needed it more than me, would never wear a hat indoors etc it was good manners and I'd feel wrong not observing them
		
Click to expand...

But....the etiquette being taught 50 years was *different* than it was in earlier times. Etiquette is always changing......and should. Offering a seat to someone who needs it more *makes sense*. Taking a hat off because somebody just made that rule....doesn't make sense. Several people have stated that you should take it off because you don't need it anymore....what if I were a bit paranoid about being bald and wanted the hat on? Wouldn't it meet etiquette standards to allow that person to continue wearing it? What if I wear my big thick coat in the clubhouse because I'm just friggin cold? This falls into the usual etiquette situation.....people agree with a rule because they like it, others don't agree with it because they don't like it. One side thinks the others are wrong....and vice versa.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

I suppose like many on here (& more than once) I heard my grandparents say “are you not stopping/staying!” Usually said when one of us hadn’t taken off an item of outerwear after being in their home for a few minutes. Looking back I can tell now it was said with a hint of sarcasm and more than a little bit of bite to admonish that one of us clearly hadn’t made ourselves comfortable in their home, passing a slight on their hospitality, an insult almost  

I’m pretty sure my grandparents didn’t invent the rule about taking hats/scarfs & other outerwear off indoors and I’m also pretty sure it didn’t just apply to their home. And maybe we don’t need that tradition/habit/rule anymore, I’d love the chance to ask my granny what she thinks about it though


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			We learned the manners expected of us at a very early age

Always remove your hat when going indoors

Offer your seat to a lady or someone old

Open a door for a lady

Walk with a lady but nearer the road for her safety

These "manners" were drummed in and expected of us and you never forget
		
Click to expand...

You do realise that most of these are now sexist, outdated and would be considered insulting? Times evolve, as does behaviour and what is considered good and bad manners.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You do realise that most of these are now sexist, outdated and would be considered insulting? Times evolve, as does behaviour and what is considered good and bad manners.
		
Click to expand...

Aaaah the professionally offended argument, who decides it’s sexist or outdated?

You? Because you don’t like them or me because I do, 

What actual harm is caused by behaving in the manner Chris suggests?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			But....the etiquette being taught 50 years was *different* than it was in earlier times. Etiquette is always changing......and should. Offering a seat to someone who needs it more *makes sense*. Taking a hat off because somebody just made that rule....doesn't make sense. Several people have stated that you should take it off because you don't need it anymore....what if I were a bit paranoid about being bald and wanted the hat on? Wouldn't it meet etiquette standards to allow that person to continue wearing it? What if I wear my big thick coat in the clubhouse because I'm just friggin cold? This falls into the usual etiquette situation.....people agree with a rule because they like it, others don't agree with it because they don't like it. One side thinks the others are wrong....and vice versa.
		
Click to expand...

You are looking for daft reasons to justify why it’s ok.

Maybe they wear a hat because they think it looks good, but they actually look like a tool, maybe they are wearing the coat to show it off. Maybe they look great in a hat and coat combo, none of that is the point.

Wear a hat indoors were allowed, take it off when the rules ask for it to be removed, nobody has an issue with that, the only people who seem to have issue is those that want it their way all the time.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You do realise that most of these are now sexist, outdated and would be considered insulting? Times evolve, as does behaviour and what is considered good and bad manners.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps in the world of Twitter and the most fringe parts of social sciences where micro aggressions and pseudo-offence is top priority, but in the real world I'd argue that the absolute vast majority of people appreciate these things, men as women.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			You are looking for daft reasons to justify why it’s ok.

Maybe they wear a hat because they think it looks good, but they actually look like a tool, maybe they are wearing the coat to show it off. Maybe they look great in a hat and coat combo, none of that is the point.

Wear a hat indoors were allowed, take it off when the rules ask for it to be removed, nobody has an issue with that, the only people who seem to have issue is those that want it their way all the time.
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I have an issue with arbitrary rules that have no basis in common sense or the present day - even if they don't affect me.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Personally, I have an issue with arbitrary rules that have no basis in common sense or the present day - even if they don't affect me.
		
Click to expand...

Shocker! And who exactly made you the arbiter of what is common sense or has basis in the modern day?

Surely it’s more about respect, even if you don’t like or agree with something? Life isn’t always fair.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Shocker! And who exactly made you the arbiter of what is common sense or has basis in the modern day?

Surely it’s more about respect, even if you don’t like or agree with something? Life isn’t always fair.

Click to expand...

You're familiar with the phrase 'respect is earned not given' I'm sure. I don't respect anyone who imposes rules for the sake of rules without any basis of logic or sense. No that doesn't mean I break these rules at clubs I visit before you launch into a crusade about that. As these debates always come back to this - it is perfectly possible to abide by the rules but also question their validity today.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You're familiar with the phrase 'respect is earned not given' I'm sure. I don't respect anyone who imposes rules for the sake of rules without any basis of logic or sense. No that doesn't mean I break these rules at clubs I visit before you launch into a crusade about that. As these debates always come back to this - it is perfectly possible to abide by the rules but also question their validity today.
		
Click to expand...

So when you turn up at these Clubs are you looking down your nose at them as you have no respect for their rules, but decide to suck it up as you fancy playing it?

Maybe you should stick to your guns and practise what you preach?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			So when you turn up at these Clubs are you looking down your nose at them as you have no respect for their rules, but decide to suck it up as you fancy playing it?

Maybe you should stick to your guns and practise what you preach?

Click to expand...

I pre-empted your response and you still made it anyway. Abiding by a stupid rule because you want to play golf is easy enough. But if a dress code was too officious then I probably wouldn't go to that club, no.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I pre-empted your response and you still made it anyway. Abiding by a stupid rule because you want to play golf is easy enough. But if a dress code was too officious then I probably wouldn't go to that club, no.
		
Click to expand...

Again, it’s only a stupid rule in your opinion!
You seemed to play fast and loose with your principles? Only “probably” not go to that Club.

Have a good day/weekend, I’m out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Aaaah the professionally offended argument, who decides it’s sexist or outdated?

You? Because you don’t like them or me because I do,

What actual harm is caused by behaving in the manner Chris suggests?
		
Click to expand...




Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps in the world of Twitter and the most fringe parts of social sciences where micro aggressions and pseudo-offence is top priority, but in the real world I'd argue that the absolute vast majority of people appreciate these things, men as women.
		
Click to expand...

I would say that most women, certainly under the age of 50 or so would suggest they are sexist and outdated. They portray women as inferior, needing the help of a big strong man. Women are equals and should be treated as such. Women are not pathetic and feeble that need the assistance of men, why treat them as such?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would say that most women, certainly under the age of 50 or so would suggest they are sexist and outdated. They portray women as inferior, needing the help of a big strong man. Women are equals and should be treated as such. Women are not pathetic and feeble that need the assistance of men, why treat them as such?
		
Click to expand...

All that by holding a door open! Wow


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would say that most women, certainly under the age of 50 or so would suggest they are sexist and outdated. They portray women as inferior, needing the help of a big strong man. Women are equals and should be treated as such. Women are not pathetic and feeble that need the assistance of men, why treat them as such?
		
Click to expand...

Now a serious response, what would be the message I’d be sending if I behaved in the same manner to a bloke or a child?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			All that by holding a door open! Wow

Click to expand...

Holding a door open specifically for a lady, giving up your seat specifically for a lady, walking on the outside of the pavement specifically for a lady.

There is a common theme in the above. Behave with women as you would do with men, if not then the behaviour is sexist by its very definition.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Holding a door open specifically for a lady, giving up your seat specifically for a lady, walking on the outside of the pavement specifically for a lady.

There is a common theme in the above. Behave with women as you would do with men, if not then the behaviour is sexist by its very definition.
		
Click to expand...

Chris didn’t say specifically in all cases though?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Now a serious response, what would be the message I’d be sending if I behaved in the same manner to a bloke or a child?
		
Click to expand...

I think it depends on the sceanrio. For example, if I go through a door I hold it open for the next person. Whether male, female, young or old. I treat them equally. 

If I am on a bus and someone gets on who has mobility issues then I will offer my seat if none are available, irrelevant of age or gender. 

It is about treating people equally.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Chris didn’t say specifically in all cases though?
		
Click to expand...

He mentions 'lady' in three of the four examples. That seems pretty specific to me.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Again, it’s only a stupid rule in your opinion!
You seemed to play fast and loose with your principles? Only “probably” not go to that Club.

Have a good day/weekend, I’m out.

Click to expand...

Yet.....you keep commenting. You keep telling other people that their opinions are questionable. Do you wonder if (gasp)....you have it wrong? Not saying you are....but I'd like to think most of this stuff is my opinion (and I know it's just MY opinion) and I *allow for others to have a different opinion*. I may disagree with it, but jeez........it's your way or no way.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He mentions 'lady' in three of the four examples. That seems pretty specific to me.
		
Click to expand...

It still doesn’t make him sexist though! He was explaining how he was brought up.



Lord Tyrion said:



			I think it depends on the sceanrio. For example, if I go through a door I hold it open for the next person. Whether male, female, young or old. I treat them equally.

If I am on a bus and someone gets on who has mobility issues then I will offer my seat if none are available, irrelevant of age or gender.

It is about treating people equally.
		
Click to expand...

So, instead of being me and treating people equally, I have appraise the situation, check the female out and quickly work out her character and then decide, “if I open the door for her will I be abused” or “should I let the door close” and look ignorant.

Or maybe I should just open the door as it has no hidden meaning to it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Yet.....you keep commenting. You keep telling other people that their opinions are questionable. Do you wonder if (gasp)....you have it wrong? Not saying you are....but I'd like to think most of this stuff is my opinion (and I know it's just MY opinion) and I *allow for others to have a different opinion*. I may disagree with it, but jeez........it's your way or no way.
		
Click to expand...

I’m talking to Orikoru as I know he works from home and our discussion maybe distracting him, but thanks for your input.

Could you show me were I’ve said it’s my way or no way or is it simply a discussion on an open forum were none of us are right or wrong.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			It still doesn’t make him sexist though! He was explaining how he was brought up.


So, instead of being me and treating people equally, I have appraise the situation, check the female out and quickly work out her character and then decide, “if I open the door for her will I be abused” or “should I let the door close” and look ignorant.

Or maybe I should just open the door as it has no hidden meaning to it?
		
Click to expand...

I accept it was how he was brought up, same for others in the same age group. It came across as though he still has that opinion, I suggested in my reply to him that these actions would now be the opposite of good manners to many women. He may agree and not carry out these actions any more, he has not replied yet. 

If you are at the open door and going through it then I would hope you would hold it for the next person whoever it is. That is good manners. What would be sexist would be to specifically go across and open the door for a woman, or be stood by a door and open it for a woman, not for a man. People are largely capable of opening doors themselves, unless there are physical reasons why not.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			He mentions 'lady' in three of the four examples. That seems pretty specific to me.
		
Click to expand...

FFS Paul, stop trying to be so pedantic


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I accept it was how he was brought up, same for others in the same age group. It came across as though he still has that opinion, I suggested in my reply to him that these actions would now be the opposite of good manners to many women. He may agree and not carry out these actions any more, he has not replied yet.

If you are at the open door and going through it then I would hope you would hold it for the next person whoever it is. That is good manners. What would be sexist would be to specifically go across and open the door for a woman, or be stood by a door and open it for a woman, not for a man. People are largely capable of opening doors themselves, unless there are physical reasons why not.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, but the problem now is that it’s not just a case of just opening the door for a woman, you have to balance it out by opening a door for man in case you are seen as sexist and not simply being good mannered.


----------



## Slab (Oct 16, 2020)

Bottom line is if there’s truly no one at your club you can look down on/point and laugh at, comment on their dress sense, judge for not standing their round, slag off their car/wife/swing, tut at the state of their manky shoes or criticise their on/off course conduct…...... it’s probably you


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would say that most women, certainly under the age of 50 or so would suggest they are sexist and outdated. They portray women as inferior, needing the help of a big strong man. Women are equals and should be treated as such. Women are not pathetic and feeble that need the assistance of men, why treat them as such?
		
Click to expand...

Personally, I hold the door open for anyone who comes behind me. Even though Chris stated women in his post, I'm sure that if we ask him, that will also go for men, like it would do for most people. The thing about walking closer to the road I had actually never heard before, but if I was a woman and a man insisted on taking the hit of a car I'd find him more than a rather silly, but wouldn't say no just because I'm a big strong independent woman who can be run over by a car at least as well as a man can... 

Speaking of equality, it would be interesting to see women under 50 get asked the 2 below question. For some reason, I imagine that the results would look quite different.

Q1: Women should be treated equal to men in all manners.

Q2: The bill should be split 50-50 on a first date.

Edit: Had to google to se if I could actually find anything regarding Q2. 

https://money.com/valentines-day-men-pay-first-date/

72% sexists among women! Not far behind us men in the sexist scale.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Personally, I hold the door open for anyone who comes behind me. Even though Chris stated women in his post, I'm sure that if we ask him, that will also go for men, like it would do for most people. .
		
Click to expand...

Correct lilyhawk, we were taught what we understood to be general good manners but I recall it being stressed that ladies were to be treated with high respect, certainly though you'd open the door for men too and I still do as well as offer a seat to a male pensioner or someone who clearly needed it more than you. The quote earlier that I read here that "if you want my respect you have to earn it" is totally opposite to what we were taught, as you were expected to respect everyone unless their actions caused you to not respect them - why would you ever not respect someone from the beginning?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Oct 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Correct lilyhawk, we were taught what we understood to be general good manners but I recall it being stressed that ladies were to be treated with high respect, certainly though you'd open the door for men too and I still do as well as offer a seat to a male pensioner or someone who clearly needed it more than you. The quote earlier that I read here that "if you want my respect you have to earn it" is totally opposite to what we were taught, as you were expected to respect everyone unless their actions caused you to not respect them - why would you ever not respect someone from the beginning?
		
Click to expand...

As I would've thought. The only difference today is that if you hold a door open for the "wrong" person, you'd run the risk of being accused of being sexist. It sure is a strange world.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 16, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			I’m talking to Orikoru as I know he works from home and our discussion maybe distracting him, but thanks for your input.

Could you show me were I’ve said it’s my way or no way or is it simply a discussion on an open forum were none of us are right or wrong.

Click to expand...

All you have to do is read your posts. At this point, I don't believe I have seen much that you have written that isn't that isn't "this is the way it is....". Where have you stated that you could be wrong? On anything? I sure don't have the attitude that I'm just plain right....with no give or take. In fact, I'm always wondering if I am right.....and I'm often wrong. I can't see that with you. You've already stated that you were out of this thread.....and then jumped right back in because you couldn't take the other view points.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			All you have to do is read your posts. At this point, I don't believe I have seen much that you have written that isn't that isn't "this is the way it is....". Where have you stated that you could be wrong? On anything? I sure don't have the attitude that I'm just plain right....with no give or take. In fact, I'm always wondering if I am right.....and I'm often wrong. I can't see that with you. You've already stated that you were out of this thread.....and then jumped right back in because you couldn't take the other view points.
		
Click to expand...

What part of I was out of the conversation with Orikoru do you not understand.

If you go back to this morning he actually responded to me first and it is only good manners to answer a direct post.

I have stated I like the hoodies, I have stated I don’t agree with some rules.

But all along I have and do believe it is about respect of others and their rules if they have them.

If you don’t like what I post then put me on ignore.

Just for you, here’s the definition of Forum:
A meeting or medium where ideas and views on a particular issue can be exchanged.

Feel free to report me if you believe I have broke any forum rules.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			You're familiar with the phrase 'respect is earned not given' I'm sure. I don't respect anyone who imposes rules for the sake of rules without any basis of logic or sense. No that doesn't mean I break these rules at clubs I visit before you launch into a crusade about that. As these debates always come back to this - it is perfectly possible to abide by the rules *but also question their validity today*.
		
Click to expand...

At your own club, fine; at anybody else's club, no.  The dress rules are set by the members for theirs and nobody else's reasons and as such are sacrosanct, regardless of how much it irritates any given outsider.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			Yet.....you keep commenting. You keep telling other people that their opinions are questionable. Do you wonder if (gasp)....you have it wrong? Not saying you are....but I'd like to think most of this stuff is my opinion (and I know it's just MY opinion) and I *allow for others to have a different opinion*. I may disagree with it, but jeez........it's your way or no way.
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have a problem knowing the definition of "opinion", and probably of "tolerance" and "intolerance".
If I have an opinion that something is the case, e.g it is true, or it is wrong, then that is my belief. I have every right to believe that. 
It is contrary to logic and the English language to think that because someone else has a different opinion on the matter, that I should consider that my opinion is possibly wrong. If I do, I do not have an opinion.

Intolerance is where I have an opinion, someone else has an opposing opinion but I maintain that that person has no right to have that opinion.

Tolerance is where I have an opinion, someone has a different opinion, and I believe they are entitled to that opinion whilst still believing that My opinion is right and their opinion is wrong.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 16, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Personally, I hold the back door open for anyone who comes behind me. Even though Chris stated women in his post, I'm sure that if we ask him, that will also go for men,
		
Click to expand...

What you get up to with Chris or anyone else in your private life is entirely up to you, although you might have more success on grindr than a golf forum


----------



## Crumplezone (Oct 16, 2020)

banjofred said:



			But....the etiquette being taught 50 years was *different* than it was in earlier times. Etiquette is always changing
		
Click to expand...

Even 50 years ago, the convention of wearing of some sort of hat routinely was rapidly dying out. In the intervening years, it has become normal not to wear a hat. As such, any etiquette or custom regarding whether or not you wear a hat inside or outside is completely antiquated and irrelevant today.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 16, 2020)

Crumplezone said:



			Even 50 years ago, the convention of wearing of some sort of hat routinely was rapidly dying out. In the intervening years, it has become normal not to wear a hat. As such, any etiquette or custom regarding whether or not you wear a hat inside or outside is completely antiquated and irrelevant today.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly my point.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2020)

If you want to get ahead....Get a hat

I had a young person offer me a seat on a train a while ago, I felt as if I didnt need it, (even though it probably looked as though I did)
but I accepted on the basis that it took a lot of courage for that young person to do that,and its something I have always done so I expressed my thanks and the world turned

Its the little things,


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			What you get up to with Chris or anyone else in your private life is entirely up to you, although you might have more success on grindr than a golf forum 

Click to expand...

You obviously haven't been on a forum meet 😋😋


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Oct 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			You obviously haven't been on a forum meet 😋😋
		
Click to expand...


Shhh What happens on Tour, stays on Tour


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



*You do realise that most of these are now sexist*, outdated and would be considered insulting? Times evolve, as does behaviour and what is considered good and bad manners.
		
Click to expand...

Not so much sexist as .................................... polite!
If people find them sexist, I believe that they have the issue.


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Personally, I have an issue with arbitrary rules that have no basis in common sense or the present day - even if they don't affect me.
		
Click to expand...

Is shaking hands polite (forget Covid for now)? Is saying please and thank you polite? You could argue that none of these are actually needed, or make any difference to how things proceed. But, as some point in history, a hand shake was invented and now deemed to be a polite way to great someone (or end a round of golf). Arguably, we do not need a word for please and thankyou, we could just ask for something or take something without those words. But, we all use them as they are considered polite.

So, many people also think it is polite to take one's hat off. So, who is it that decides that saying please and thankyou and shaking hands is polite, but taking one's hat off has nothing to do with politeness?

As I said, it personally doesn't bother me, but I'd not wear a hat inside as others might consider it a bit rude and I'm happy to respect that specific opinion.


----------



## Dando (Oct 16, 2020)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Shhh What happens on Tour, stays on Tour  

Click to expand...

that's because most are too p1ssed or too old to remember what happened on tour


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Not so much sexist as .................................... polite!
If people find them sexist, I believe that they have the issue.
		
Click to expand...

We will have to disagree with that, as would many women who ultimately are the ones who matter in this instance. My wife and daughter would find it patronising for certain.

It's deemed polite by a certain generation, sexist and patronising by those who follow. Inevitably there will be disagreements between the different generations, as there often is.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Is shaking hands polite (forget Covid for now)? Is saying please and thank you polite? You could argue that none of these are actually needed, or make any difference to how things proceed. But, *as some point in history, a hand shake was invented and now deemed to be a polite way to great someone* (or end a round of golf). Arguably, we do not need a word for please and thankyou, we could just ask for something or take something without those words. But, we all use them as they are considered polite.

So, many people also think it is polite to take one's hat off. So, who is it that decides that saying please and thankyou and shaking hands is polite, but taking one's hat off has nothing to do with politeness?

As I said, it personally doesn't bother me, but I'd not wear a hat inside as others might consider it a bit rude and I'm happy to respect that specific opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Beat me to it.

As an aside, I was taught many years ago (before Google & Wikipedia, so it may not be correct  ) that the hand shake was a gesture of good intention; apparently, in the dim & distant past, the majority of the fighting world held the shield in the left hand and the weapon in their right hand.  In order to shake hands right handed, both parties had to relinquish control of the weapon in order to greet one another, so by putting the weapon down it was a gesture of good faith.

I'm sure that someone will be along shortly to claim that this is leftist and to be offended by it, and demand a change to left handed handshakes to challenge this arbitrary tradition.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 16, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Is shaking hands polite (forget Covid for now)? Is saying please and thank you polite? You could argue that none of these are actually needed, or make any difference to how things proceed. But, as some point in history, a hand shake was invented and now deemed to be a polite way to great someone (or end a round of golf). Arguably, we do not need a word for please and thankyou, we could just ask for something or take something without those words. But, we all use them as they are considered polite.

So, many people also think it is polite to take one's hat off. So, who is it that decides that saying please and thankyou and shaking hands is polite, but taking one's hat off has nothing to do with politeness?

As I said, it personally doesn't bother me, but I'd not wear a hat inside as others might consider it a bit rude and I'm happy to respect that specific opinion.
		
Click to expand...

Are you high??  As if judging people on their clothing is remotely the same ball park as basic courtesy of saying hello and thank you?? Sorry but you lost me there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We will have to disagree with that, as would many women who ultimately are the ones who matter in this instance. *My wife and daughter would find it patronising for certain.*

It's deemed polite by a certain generation, sexist and patronising by those who follow. Inevitably there will be disagreements between the different generations, as there often is.
		
Click to expand...


Does this mean that if I see a woman following me into a store I should shut the door in her face so that she can open it herself?  I will have treated her as an equal and I will have observed the polite convention of closing the door behind me, surely a win-win?


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Beat me to it.

As an aside, I was taught many years ago (before Google & Wikipedia, so it may not be correct  ) that the hand shake was a gesture of good intention; apparently, in the dim & distant past, the majority of the fighting world held the shield in the left hand and the weapon in their right hand.  In order to shake hands right handed, both parties had to relinquish control of the weapon in order to greet one another, so by putting the weapon down it was a gesture of good faith.

I'm sure that someone will be along shortly to claim that this is leftist and to be offended by it, and demand a change to left handed handshakes to challenge this arbitrary tradition. 

Click to expand...

I remember you had to shake hands with your left hand in the Scouts.  I guess they were leftist before it became a big thing in the media, which is ironic as I hear their founder was not so much on the left.


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			We will have to disagree with that, as would many women who ultimately are the ones who matter in this instance. My wife and daughter would find it patronising for certain.

It's deemed polite by a certain generation, sexist and patronising by those who follow. Inevitably there will be disagreements between the different generations, as there often is.
		
Click to expand...

Okay, that's fair enough ......................................... but!
Would your wife and/or daughter think I'm doing it *to be* sexist/patronising or would they think I'm just trying to be polite?
Or would they think I'm just ignorant?


----------



## Swango1980 (Oct 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Are you high??  As if judging people on their clothing is remotely the same ball park as basic courtesy of saying hello and thank you?? Sorry but you lost me there.
		
Click to expand...

Not high. It is you that judges that words and physical gestures can be categorised as courtesy. But, as this thread shows, gestures such as taking a hat off indoors is also considered courteous. I'm sure wearing a Rab C Nesbit type string vest might also be considered inappropriate, a Borat Mankini or a fetching thong. Some of those are clearly inappropriate to most, but there will be greyer lines where different people will fall either side. If one does not worry about whether they personally wear a hat indoors, that is fine. But, if they are at least aware that others find it inappropriate, then by definition they are wearing the hat in spite of how others may feel. Therefore, the person wearing a hat has no concern on how those people feel. Therefore, those people might feel it is inconsiderate that you do not care about their feelings, and wearing the hat may be considered selfish from their point of view.

This is why I wouldn't wear a hat. However, as I personally am not bothered, I'd not make a big deal if anyone else wore a hat. At worst, I'd take the piss out of them a bit (if I knew them obviously)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Does this mean that if I see a woman following me into a store I should shut the door in her face so that she can open it herself?  I will have treated her as an equal and I will have observed the polite convention of closing the door behind me, surely a win-win? 

Click to expand...

Would you shut the door on a man? 

So many are missing the point. It isn't about being polite or being rude equally, it is about treating people the same.

If you would open the door for a woman then do the same for a man. If you would do the same, I do, then why make an issue of opening a door for a 'lady'. No need to differentiate. That's the point.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Okay, that's fair enough ......................................... but!
Would your wife and/or daughter think I'm doing it *to be* sexist/patronising or would they think I'm just trying to be polite?
Or would they think I'm just ignorant?
		
Click to expand...

Genuinely the answer would depend on your age, which I don't know, and the manner it was done. I doubt it would be the last option, your replies have never come into that category 😁, but it could be a combination of the first 3. Just because the intention is polite doesn't mean it isn't sexist and patronising. Good intentions don't always excuse the end result. 

My wife worked in a professional industry for a while, old school stuff, and came across that combination frequently, very frequently. It grates quickly with her and when you hear the stories you soon understand why. My daughter excuses that type of situation from her grandad but anyone younger than being a grandad would be in trouble 😁.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would you shut the door on a man?

So many are missing the point. It isn't about being polite or being rude equally, it is about treating people the same.

If you would open the door for a woman then do the same for a man. If you would do the same, I do, then why make an issue of opening a door for a 'lady'. No need to differentiate. That's the point.
		
Click to expand...

To me it is you and others who are missing the point and making an issue of it, I’m no longer allowed to say I would open a door for a woman, because immediately it’s interpreted as me saying I only open doors for women and then that means I’m sexist. I have to clarify it by saying I’d open the door for anyone.

So, if I’m going in or out of a building:

How do I know how a woman will react to me keeping a door open for her?
Just the same how do I know how a man would react to me keeping the door open for him?

In the past it was easy to answer both, no problem, I’m just being polite.

Nowadays it’s been turned to me being a sexist by opening it for the woman and to be safe from upsetting her anyone else I need to be seen opening a door for a man so I’m not labelled, or I can ignore both.


----------



## Neilds (Oct 16, 2020)

GET BACK ON THREAD,REALLY BORED WITH THIS CHILDISH TITTLE TATTLE NOW!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

Fair point. If someone wants to start a new thread, questionable, I'll join in. Otherwise I will leave this alone. We have diverted too much.


----------



## azazel (Oct 16, 2020)

This thread’s bonkers. You’d almost think some people are deliberately missing the point just to keep an argument going.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 16, 2020)

Back to golf irritations..... range session at lunch today. Hitting irons really nicely, so the new positions are bedding in nicely.

The driver was another thing altogether, it was all over the place. Fortunately I don’t get the driver out until the 3rd hole, so no embarrassing crap shot off the first tee in front of people in the morning.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Would you shut the door on a man?

So many are missing the point. It isn't about being polite or being rude equally, it is about treating people the same.

If you would open the door for a woman then do the same for a man. If you would do the same, I do, then why make an issue of opening a door for a 'lady'. No need to differentiate. That's the point.
		
Click to expand...

I might, I might not, it depends on the circumstances.  Am I missing the point or are your wife and daughter missing the point by assuming my opening of the door is sexist; they don't know me, know nothing about me but they'd assume I'm sexist rather than polite?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I would say that most women, certainly under the age of 50 or so would suggest they are sexist and outdated. They portray women as inferior, needing the help of a big strong man. Women are equals and should be treated as such. Women are not pathetic and feeble that need the assistance of men, why treat them as such?
		
Click to expand...

If you saw a man hit a woman would you stand there and do nothing?


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



*Genuinely the answer would depend on your age*, which I don't know, and the manner it was done. I doubt it would be the last option, your replies have never come into that category 😁, but it could be a combination of the first 3. Just because the intention is polite doesn't mean it isn't sexist and patronising. Good intentions don't always excuse the end result.

My wife worked in a professional industry for a while, old school stuff, and came across that combination frequently, very frequently. It grates quickly with her and when you hear the stories you soon understand why. My daughter excuses that type of situation from her grandad but anyone younger than being a grandad would be in trouble 😁.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I'm north of sixty! 
Also, genuinely, I only ever do these kind of things out of politeness ......................... and will continue to do so.
I can 100% guarantee no sexism is involved, nor should it be taken.


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Not knowing what colour wheels I want on my trolley.
Red, blue, grey or lime.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Not knowing what colour wheels I want on my trolley.
Red, blue, grey or lime.

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Blue is solid,  lime is fun. Choose a fun colour. I went orange on my Go Kart. That might put you off of course 😁


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blue is solid,  lime is fun. Choose a fun colour. I went orange on my Go Kart. That might put you off of course 😁
		
Click to expand...

Believe me, if orange was an option I would go for that in an instant.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			that's because most are too p1ssed or too old to remember what happened on tour
		
Click to expand...

Probably Tourettes, I'll get my own coat


----------



## JamesR (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You do realise that most of these are now sexist, outdated and would be considered insulting? Times evolve, as does behaviour and what is considered good and bad manners.
		
Click to expand...

Good manners never change, but, with time, standards may slip!


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			If you saw a man hit a woman would you stand there and do nothing?
		
Click to expand...

Depends if she was bigger than me.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 16, 2020)

drive4show said:



			If you saw a man hit a woman would you stand there and do nothing?
		
Click to expand...

Will she be grateful ? 😉


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 16, 2020)

I am playing possibly the worst golf of my golfing life to date. Have been for about 6 weeks. Probably can't break 100, may be 110.

Somehow, I can always par 16, 17, and 18. Every flipping time.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 16, 2020)

Now I’m mostly fit I decided to start training again, with my old PT, who’s opened his own gym since lockdown.
I was so knackered after tuesdays session that I could barely swing on Thursday, and hit more fat iron shots than I’d done in the whole of the proceeding season.


----------



## williamalex1 (Oct 16, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am playing possibly the worst golf of my golfing life to date. Have been for about 6 weeks. Probably can't break 100, may be 110.

Somehow, I can always par 16, 17, and 18. Every flipping time.
		
Click to expand...

 Always look on the bright side


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Depends on the frame colour surely?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I should have said.
It's black.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			I might, I might not, it depends on the circumstances.  Am I missing the point or are your wife and daughter missing the point by assuming my opening of the door is sexist; they don't know me, know nothing about me but they'd assume I'm sexist rather than polite?
		
Click to expand...

It's starting to worry me now  - I often would swear with my work mates or when playing football back in the day, but i have never used the F word (or worse) at home in front of Mrs D, I just think it's good manners and I could Express myself without doing so. But, as I occasionally swear in male company best I do so at home too mmmmmm that'll go down well 😁


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I bet you've never hit a woman's golf ball by mistake, you bleeding sexist... 😁
		
Click to expand...

I have never touched any women's balls, mistakenly or otherwise 😁


----------



## Slime (Oct 16, 2020)

chrisd said:



			I have never touched any women's balls, mistakenly or otherwise 😁
		
Click to expand...

Have you never been to Thailand?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Have you never been to Thailand?
		
Click to expand...

I've been to Brighton !


----------



## ExRabbit (Oct 16, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Blue is solid,  lime is fun. Choose a fun colour. I went orange on my Go Kart. That might put you off of course 😁
		
Click to expand...

I originally went for orange, including the bag, but everyone called it the flymo after one guy noticed the similarity. I changed to blue when I bought a new bag at my second service interval. Of course they didn't charge me for changing the inserts during the service, even though I asked them to.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 17, 2020)

Roping off no trolley areas on the course instead of using white lines like every other year.

Then putting a rule in that they are immovable obstructions because of COVID 😤


----------



## trevor (Oct 17, 2020)

People that whisper to me on the tee box while someone is getting ready to play. I’m half deaf with 2 hearing aids so struggle to hear people talking normally at the best of times, no chance if they’re going to whisper.


----------



## Billysboots (Oct 17, 2020)

trevor said:



			People that whisper to me on the tee box while someone is getting ready to play. I’m half deaf with 2 hearing aids so struggle to hear people talking normally at the best of times, no chance if they’re going to whisper.
		
Click to expand...

It’s even worse for the player waiting to pull the trigger!


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			From your options, red or grey.
But I'd go black.
		
Click to expand...

I went red.


----------



## banjofred (Oct 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Exactly, why people have to whisper when they can just talk about 10 seconds later is a mystery 😅
		
Click to expand...

Golf.....sensible.....nuff said.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			I am playing possibly the worst golf of my golfing life to date. Have been for about 6 weeks. Probably can't break 100, may be 110.

Somehow, I can always par 16, 17, and 18. Every flipping time.
		
Click to expand...

Yet again today. Played like a spanner, until 15, then finished par, par, birdie, bogey, for a level par last 4 holes.


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 17, 2020)

I saw a second hand Vokey wedge with a senior flex on eBay yesterday ... been waiting ages to find one with the right loft and grind with a senior flex graphite shaft ... very rare.  And it looked in good nick.  It was only £40 “buy it now“ too.  Timed it perfectly ... a real bargain price and only listed a couple of minutes before.  A few hours later, the seller cancelled the order and refunded my money ... he said that, when he came to pack it up, he noticed that the shaft was badly damaged.  What complete b@@@@cks!  It looked fine in the photo which he had posted minutes before I bought it.  I wouldn’t mind betting that he realised that, with it selling in a couple of minutes, he had set the wrong price ... which he clearly had.


----------



## slowhand (Oct 17, 2020)

Slime said:



			Not knowing what colour wheels I want on my trolley.
Red, blue, grey or lime.

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

Surely the answer is that they should match you outfit


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Oct 17, 2020)

Tha


murphthemog said:



			I am playing possibly the worst golf of my golfing life to date. Have been for about 6 weeks. Probably can't break 100, may be 110.

Somehow, I can always par 16, 17, and 18. Every flipping time.
		
Click to expand...

That's to keep you coming back😀


----------



## IainP (Oct 17, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yet again today. Played like a spanner, until 15, then finished par, par, birdie, bogey, for a level par last 4 holes.
		
Click to expand...

You just need to pop out for a 14 hole warm up prior to your actual game 👍😉😁


----------



## IanM (Oct 17, 2020)

Back on the irritations... played behind a club thrower today.  

I don't mean "club tossed to the ground" in disgust, I mean "full helicopter!"  There were 3 fulls and 3 minors! 
Not sure he got in with a full bag.


----------



## Stuart_C (Oct 17, 2020)

That club member who has to tell you a full blow by blow account of their round.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 18, 2020)

Unrepaired pitchmarks stopping my birdie putt dropping. It took a huge hop 2ft out and stopped short on the very edge of the hole...



Stuart_C said:



			That club member who has to tell you a full blow by blow account of their round.
		
Click to expand...

Even if you were there you may have missed some minor detail...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Unrepaired pitchmarks stopping my birdie putt dropping. It took a huge hop 2ft out and stopped short on the very edge of the hole...
.
		
Click to expand...

One has to ask why one didn't repair it before putting.?..


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 18, 2020)

Imurg said:



			One has to ask why one didn't repair it before putting.?..
		
Click to expand...

Sadly far too many at the par 3 these days, the uptick in people playing has just meant so many more than there used to be, plus the softer greens this time of year. I just missed one so some is on me I agree but it is sad to see so many.

I repaired at least three on every green today.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 18, 2020)

ScienceBoy said:



			Sadly far too many at the par 3 these days, the uptick in people playing has just meant so many more than there used to be, plus the softer greens this time of year. I just missed one so some is on me I agree but it is sad to see so many.

I repaired at least three on every green today.
		
Click to expand...

Should have done 4


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2020)

The ball stealing crows returning to our 7th hole.


----------



## Slime (Oct 18, 2020)

slowhand said:



			Surely the answer is that they should match you outfit
		
Click to expand...

Too many different colour outfits!


----------



## slowhand (Oct 18, 2020)

Slime said:



			Too many different colour outfits!
		
Click to expand...

Can you not buy wheels to match, and swap them around according your outfit?


----------



## davidy233 (Oct 18, 2020)

Realising that now I'm back to photographing football and it's dark at night that I don't have time to play golf. Actually I'd always realised that was going to be the case and I've had plenty of value out of my season ticket this year but I don't really want to go back to playing a couple of times a year though so I'm going to make an effort to get out when I can.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2020)

Golf trousers with a back pocket that is too shallow so your scorecard falls out when you're walking.

No problem if this happens with normal trousers, but surely this should be part of the design spec for golf trousers!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Golf trousers with a back pocket that is too shallow so your scorecard falls out when you're walking.

No problem if this happens with normal trousers, but surely this should be part of the design spec for golf trousers!
		
Click to expand...

I've always put my scorecard in the front left pocket. Probably for that exact reason, that I'd be concerned it falls out of the back pocket too easily. Back left I use for my glove when I take it off and that's all. Back right has my marker/pitchfork and pencil.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Golf trousers with a back pocket that is too shallow so your scorecard falls out when you're walking.

No problem if this happens with normal trousers, but surely this should be part of the design spec for golf trousers!
		
Click to expand...

or worse still you club changes the size of the scorecard, that used to fit in your back pocket to one that now doesn't


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 19, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			or worse still you club changes the size of the scorecard, that used to fit in your back pocket to one that now doesn't

Click to expand...

Ours bought a job lot at the start of the season that were too big to fit in the holder of most peoples trolleys. After many grumblings they agreed to go back to the old size ones. 

On another occasion they bought cards that were glossy and so pencils would not work on them. They left an imprint but no mark. Another lot for the recycle bin.

Little details


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ours bought a job lot at the start of the season that were too big to fit in the holder of most peoples trolleys. After many grumblings they agreed to go back to the old size ones.

On another occasion they bought cards that were glossy and so pencils would not work on them. They left an imprint but no mark. Another lot for the recycle bin.

Little details
		
Click to expand...

Glossy scorecards  what a schoolboy error. Some of the people that come up with dumb ideas like this.... I wonder how they complete basic tasks like getting dressed or eating breakfast.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ours bought a job lot at the start of the season that were too big to fit in the holder of most peoples trolleys. After many grumblings they agreed to go back to the old size ones.

On another occasion they bought cards that were glossy and so pencils would not work on them. They left an imprint but no mark. Another lot for the recycle bin.

Little details
		
Click to expand...




sunshine said:



			Glossy scorecards  what a schoolboy error. Some of the people that come up with dumb ideas like this.... I wonder how they complete basic tasks like getting dressed or eating breakfast.
		
Click to expand...

That's actually really funny. Just imagine being the guy who came up with that one. "I have an idea that'll look really suave and professional!" Printing stuff on gloss costs extra as well.  Talk about sacked in the morning.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 19, 2020)

Vert-line draining. A necessary evil but sadly the lines haven't quite knitted yet and so several putts that were good weight and started on a good line caught one of these and seemed to follow the line all the way past the hole. Same for everyone of course but annoying none the same


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 19, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Vert-line draining. A necessary evil but sadly the lines haven't quite knitted yet and so several putts that were good weight and started on a good line caught one of these and seemed to follow the line all the way past the hole. Same for everyone of course but annoying none the same
		
Click to expand...

Ah yeah, we had that on our course last weekend. I don't think anyone putted well, I missed probably about five inside 4 feet. As you say it would just hit the tracks and straighten out when you didn't want it to. Alignment was difficult as well if your line is just slightly diagonal to the track lines.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32986

I feel the pain.
Imagine playing a county scratch tournament on this rubbish 😅
Total lottery.
		
Click to expand...

2 putt at right angles on every green?!

That's awful.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32986

I feel the pain.
Imagine playing a county scratch tournament on this rubbish 😅
Total lottery.
		
Click to expand...

That is shocking. All courses need to do maintenance at some point, but you can't then go and host a tournament


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32986

I feel the pain.
Imagine playing a county scratch tournament on this rubbish 😅
Total lottery.
		
Click to expand...

At least ours was only a non-qualifying Pro's Day


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 20, 2020)

Traminator said:



View attachment 32986

I feel the pain.
Imagine playing a county scratch tournament on this rubbish 😅
Total lottery.
		
Click to expand...

The kings club in Inverness have just hollow tines all the greens, so covered in holes, they don't have the money to top dress on a reg basis, so putting it a total lottery, so the club have dec that the winter league, whic is usually NQ, will be Q this winter... i suspect there won't be many takers, last year over 200 played in it


----------



## sunshine (Oct 22, 2020)

Ordered a new hybrid, but TM saying they've run out of grips, so estimated delivery is 2021!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Ours bought a job lot at the start of the season that were too big to fit in the holder of most peoples trolleys. After many grumblings they agreed to go back to the old size ones.

On another occasion they bought cards that were glossy and so pencils would not work on them. They left an imprint but no mark. Another lot for the recycle bin.

Little details
		
Click to expand...

Sorry .....but LMAO !!!! People in charge eh?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I have a brand new TM grip you can have, I won't use it.
Just order your hybrid ungripped.
View attachment 33024

Click to expand...

Thank you! This is the grip I was after, to match my fairway wood.

I've ordered the new hybrid with a multi compound grip, to match my irons (and old hybrid). But this is a better result! I'll send you a PM.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2020)

Unsurprisingly, both Fragger (+3 shots) and CVG (+5) want to play off the new WHS numbers tomorrow......

Mind you, I get 2 extra so I might take them up on it....


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2020)

Tuned in to watch some of the LPGA live on YouTube courtesy of Sky..
See about 3 shots, feed goes down and coverage switches to the E tour - computer golf....
I'm all for Sky trying to up the Ladies coverage but let's see some of it.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Tuned in to watch some of the LPGA live on YouTube courtesy of Sky..
See about 3 shots, feed goes down and coverage switches to the E tour - computer golf....
I'm all for Sky trying to up the Ladies coverage but let's see some of it.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently they've started a new feed....too late for some who will have moved on.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Apparently they've started a new feed....too late for some who will have moved on.
		
Click to expand...

And now thats frozen....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 22, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Golf trousers with a back pocket that is too shallow so your scorecard falls out when you're walking.

No problem if this happens with normal trousers, but surely this should be part of the design spec for golf trousers!
		
Click to expand...

Pockets are deep enough on mine, but only the left hand one has a button.  Why not button both so that you have a choice which one to use, rather than struggle buttoning one on the awkward side.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 22, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Realising how many golfers are happy when their handicaps increase 

Click to expand...

I am the opposite. Royally annoyed. I play off 10.8 off the back tees. Not great, and not where I want to be (or was), but to find I now play off 12 off the same tees, garbage. What is the flipping point. I have been trying to get back to 10, but that is now a world away.


----------



## jpjeffery (Oct 23, 2020)

People not reading instructions.

And by "people" I mean our club members.

And by "instructions" I mean the covering email I send out with the start sheet.


----------



## evemccc (Oct 23, 2020)

Lilyhawk said:



			Perhaps in the world of Twitter and the most fringe parts of social sciences where micro aggressions and pseudo-offence is top priority, but in the real world I'd argue that the absolute vast majority of people appreciate these things, men as women.
		
Click to expand...


Top post


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2020)

Going to the range and having a total swing loss. Swaying all over the place, and tempo rubbish. Waste of time and confidence low for tomorrow's comp


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2020)

Crows.


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 24, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Crows. 

Click to expand...

What has Nick done now 😜


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			What has Nick done now 😜
		
Click to expand...

It's his relatives that live on our 7th hole.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2020)

the numpty who decided to take i big divot right out of the middle of the new winter greens on about 3 holes, all clearly marked GUR, must  have been deliberate


----------



## NearHull (Oct 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the numpty who decided to take i big divot right out of the middle of the new winter greens on about 3 holes, all clearly marked GUR, must  have been deliberate

Click to expand...

‘Numpty’ is being very polite.


----------



## Slime (Oct 24, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the numpty who decided to take i big divot right out of the middle of the new winter greens on about 3 holes, all clearly marked GUR, must  have been deliberate

Click to expand...

Sergio Garcia's come to town?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 25, 2020)

WITB of the Tour Pro....why?
Waste of time...just one of the clubs would have a chance of being in mine.
Why the rush, as soon as someone has a good round or tournament, to tell us he or she is using X100s in his irons and a weird XS stiff driver shaft in a wacky colour...?
It's about as irrelevant as you can get unless you're a real equipment geek.
If it's for advertising then, if you're falling for it, you're a fool.

I just don't get it...


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 25, 2020)

Imurg said:



			WITB of the Tour Pro....why?
Waste of time...just one of the clubs would have a chance of being in mine.
Why the rush, as soon as someone has a good round or tournament, to tell us he or she is using X100s in his irons and a weird XS stiff driver shaft in a wacky colour...?
It's about as irrelevant as you can get unless you're a real equipment geek.
If it's for advertising then, if you're falling for it, you're a fool.

I just don't get it...
		
Click to expand...

Yet many don't think the game is already bifurcated. The fact that they use equipment only a very few non pro's could use pretty much proves the point really.


----------



## woofers (Oct 26, 2020)

The terms:
Flat Stick
Three stabbed
Track
Trap


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2020)

woofers said:



			The terms:
Flat Stick
Three stabbed
Track
*Trap*

Click to expand...

You think that's bad, I overheard another group the other day with one guy telling another his ball was "over there, by the sand pit".


----------



## robinthehood (Oct 26, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Yet many don't think the game is already bifurcated. The fact that they use equipment only a very few non pro's could use pretty much proves the point really.
		
Click to expand...

Because its not. The equipments conforms to the rules, which is what matters.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2020)

my shovels were due this weekend, just had the call from the pro, there is a shortage of Project X LX shafts, so going to be late in coming, could be up to 2 weeks


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 26, 2020)

Trying to get some short game work in. Bloody cold and dark far too early. Add in the recurring irritation of regular Saturday golfers not getting a game as it's fastest finger first to get tee times and slots being booked by members and guests. Hopefully we aren't allowing members guests or visitors from 1st November so there *should* be more spaces


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 26, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			my shovels were due this weekend, just had the call from the pro, there is a shortage of Project X LX shafts, so going to be late in coming, could be up to 2 weeks

Click to expand...

I had to cancel my custom fit order with Mizuno as the lead time went from 3 weeks to 11, "with luck".

The excuse was delays with China, OK but UST Mamiya shafts are produced in Bangladesh.

As I had already sold my previous set I had to buy off the shelf and got a retro fitting with the club builder/repairer I have used for years.


----------



## OneEyeRon (Oct 26, 2020)

My fellow driving range goers turning up with a bag of old balls (commando, dunlops, topgolf!!). Nothing worse than those balls being recycled and ending up in my basket next time!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 27, 2020)

OneEyeRon said:



			My fellow driving range goers turning up with a bag of old balls (commando, dunlops, topgolf!!). Nothing worse than those balls being recycled and ending up in my basket next time!
		
Click to expand...

Don't you love seeing a non-range ball in the middle of the bag. Usually turns out to be a real cast off that flies even more poorly than the range balls. Not a lot you can do though other than simply chip them back out if you don't want to give them a proper smack


----------



## bwstokie (Oct 28, 2020)

The terms “gamer, games, gamed” referring to the clubs you play - why?  Because that clown Crossfield says it repeatedly no doubt!  It’s almost as bad as using US phrases such as “on point”.  I’m sure it sounds fine in the US but in the UK I think it just sounds weird coming from someone from the UK 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 28, 2020)

Have lost the ability to swing the club. It doesn't feel right on the way back, pretty sure the left knee is collapsing and getting stuck on the way down. Aside from that I don't think my game is too bad


----------



## IainP (Oct 28, 2020)

Very random one, the blustery wind this evening was not from the usual prevailing directions and blew my foam practice balls about a bit at times 🌬🌪


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2020)

We brought in carry only from yesterday which is annoying enough but you deal with it

9 hole comp today tee off 12:34

Course closes 12:00 after some rain

Appreciate it's been very wet but it's suppose to be links style they really need to address the drainage issues


----------



## sunshine (Oct 29, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Pockets are deep enough on mine, but only the left hand one has a button.  Why not button both so that you have a choice which one to use, rather than struggle buttoning one on the awkward side.
		
Click to expand...

Don't understand why golf trousers would have button up back pockets anyway  (apart from waterproofs)


----------



## sunshine (Oct 29, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			We brought in carry only from yesterday which is annoying enough but you deal with it

9 hole comp today tee off 12:34

Course closes 12:00 after some rain

Appreciate it's been very wet but it's suppose to be links style they really need to address the drainage issues
		
Click to expand...

What is "links style"? At the end of the day, however much it looks like a links in summer, the holes will only play like a links if they are build on sand.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 29, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Don't understand why golf trousers would have button up back pockets anyway  (apart from waterproofs)
		
Click to expand...

So that you can secure scorecards that otherwise want to ride out of your pocket.


----------



## ADB (Oct 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Have lost the ability to swing the club.* It doesn't feel right on the way back, pretty sure the left knee is collapsing and getting stuck on the way down. *Aside from that I don't think my game is too bad*

Click to expand...

Lol thanks Homer, that gave me a chuckle


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 29, 2020)

Got a day leave tomorrow and at the moment I can't be bothered playing - or indeed even asking my Mrs if I can...


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Oct 29, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got a day leave tomorrow and at the moment I can't be bothered playing - or indeed even asking my Mrs if I can...
		
Click to expand...

I'm on 6 says off, various combinations of heavy rain and 40mph plus winds forecast throughout so no golf for me by the look of things.
Local range is closed while they upgrade it and next nearest is 40 miles away so no range either....
Been to the gym instead.


----------



## pauljames87 (Oct 29, 2020)

L


SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got a day leave tomorrow and at the moment I can't be bothered playing - or indeed even asking my Mrs if I can...
		
Click to expand...

Got rained off today not by choice. Tomorrow not playing but taking the eldest to her first ever mini golf

Should be fun


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2020)

ADB said:



			Lol thanks Homer, that gave me a chuckle
		
Click to expand...

Glad it cheered someone up. Watched a Danny Maude video last night which clicked - 



 so been rehearsing the moves at home. Hopefully off to the range tomorrow night to see if it makes a difference. If not I can see a lesson being booked with my usual teaching pro soon (subject to getting a slot as he's always booked up in advance)


----------



## anotherdouble (Oct 29, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Glad it cheered someone up. Watched a Danny Maude video last night which clicked - 



 so been rehearsing the moves at home. Hopefully off to the range tomorrow night to see if it makes a difference. If not I can see a lesson being booked with my usual teaching pro soon (subject to getting a slot as he's always booked up in advance)
		
Click to expand...

As you have been following a lot of his stuff, why not have a lesson with Danny Maude


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 29, 2020)

anotherdouble said:



			As you have been following a lot of his stuff, why not have a lesson with Danny Maude
		
Click to expand...

Time and potentially cost the two biggest restrictions. I think I may have one lesson from a block I booked with the guy I use left or it'll be relatively cheap if I have to pay. I would like to get to have a lesson with Danny at some point in the future, especially around the short game. Summer 2021 when it's warm, I have more leave I can use sounds good


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2020)

The things I bought yesterday from County-Golf at 25% off are now 30% off today.


----------



## Chico84 (Oct 30, 2020)

Having to skip about ten pages of ranting on here to find something worth reading...

Oh, and leaves on the ground that hide my ball.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got a day leave tomorrow and at the moment I can't be bothered playing - or indeed even asking my Mrs if I can...
		
Click to expand...

And so I played - and blimey - out of the blue best round for years...4 over gross 5 under handicap. Funny old game.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 30, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The things I bought yesterday from County-Golf at 25% off are now 30% off today. 

Click to expand...

Based on their pricing that could be about £0.40 you've lost out on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 30, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Have lost the ability to swing the club. It doesn't feel right on the way back, pretty sure the left knee is collapsing and getting stuck on the way down. Aside from that I don't think my game is too bad
		
Click to expand...

On the plus side, worked very hard on the takeaway at the range tonight. Trying to get back lower and wider takeaway and more together and the hands higher. This helped a lot 




Started to find a kernel of something. Definitely feels like less moving parts which is good. Posture feels a little more upright. I am still having to flare the left foot right out to feel as though I can clear the hips but aside from that I was quite happy. The driver was the elephant in the room and very in and out so remains a work in progress and I fear the weak link on the course this weekend. If I can keep it in play (distance is always an issue so going down to a 3 wood takes even more holes out of range in two) then I feel it may be able to move forward. Here's hoping. Not so much an ongoing irritation as a nervous itch I can't quite scratch


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 30, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Based on their pricing that could be about £0.40 you've lost out on.
		
Click to expand...

Damnit that's half a Kitkat!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Oct 31, 2020)

What looks like being my last round for a month if the lockdown goes ahead lasts two holes as a monsoon deluge arrived.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2020)

Comp cancelled due to the rain. If there really is a lockdown Wednesday then that's golf done for a while. 😕


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2020)

Played 3 1/2 holes today. Supposed to be the last medal of the year. Miserable conditions, and really can't see the point in staying out in that.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 31, 2020)

A mates lad was having a lesson this morning. Fortunately there's a covered area they can work from in the practice ground.
Barely a car in the car park - can't believe anyone enjoys playing in that..


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 31, 2020)

Clear blue skies now. Great. Thanks. Useless.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 31, 2020)

Imurg said:



			A mates lad was having a lesson this morning. Fortunately there's a covered area they can work from in the practice ground.
Barely a car in the car park - can't believe anyone enjoys playing in that..
		
Click to expand...

We were great for 9 holes and then it simply hosed down halfway down the 10th. Two bailed after holing out on the 10th green but one PP and I played 11 (made par) and it looked like it was easing off so we teed off on 12. Lashed it down again and so bailed at that point as it was the last time we were reasonably close to the clubhouse


----------



## IainP (Oct 31, 2020)

Kaz said:



			When you’re playing in a scramble, teeing off last and you’ve just watched all your team mates hit it OOB! 

Click to expand...

Did you hit 7 iron? 😁


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 31, 2020)

Choosing to miss the Islay trip as you had Portugal lined up for next week.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 31, 2020)

Bought a set of pulled shafted off Ebay to go with some heads I've acquired.  Heads are 3, 4, 5 & 6, pulled shafted were 4 - PW taper tips, so I ordered a new 3 iron shaft.  Doing some work on them this evening I find that whilst they might have been pulled from a set that was 4 - PW, they'd been soft-stepped once so the shafts I had were in fact 3 - 9 iron, and the new shaft wasn't needed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 1, 2020)

Traminator said:



			35% today 🤔
		
Click to expand...

That's a full Kitkat now. Poor man will be crushed 😆 #prayfororikoru


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Choosing to miss the Islay trip as you had Portugal lined up for next week.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you’d have been able to travel to Islay next week in any case...maybe


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 1, 2020)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Not sure you’d have been able to travel to Islay next week in any case...maybe
		
Click to expand...

No, I meant not going to the forum meet as only had enough holiday for one or the other.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 1, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a full Kitkat now. Poor man will be crushed 😆 #prayfororikoru
		
Click to expand...

40% now https://www.county-golf.co.uk/warehouse-clearance/


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 2, 2020)

Players who lose sight of the fact that social golf is for fun, aren’t happy if they are only on handicap and bitch when you don’t give them putts which they then miss.

Save the intensity for competition rounds.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2020)

HampshireHog said:



			Players who lose sight of the fact that social golf is for fun, aren’t happy if they are only on handicap and bitch when you don’t give them putts which they then miss.

Save the intensity for competition rounds.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is always fun. Even crap golf. Beers with the playing partners and home. Doesn't matter how bad you play, there is always tomorrow (or maybe not)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 2, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That's a full Kitkat now. Poor man will be crushed 😆 #prayfororikoru
		
Click to expand...




HomerJSimpson said:



			40% now https://www.county-golf.co.uk/warehouse-clearance/

Click to expand...

45% just now! But I don't think they have much left in my size to be honest. And I can't even wear the two things I bought for another month now.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 2, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			45% just now! But I don't think they have much left in my size to be honest. And I can't even wear the two things I bought for another month now. 

Click to expand...

Taking it well


----------



## Slime (Nov 3, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Taking it well
		
Click to expand...

Taking it well at 45%, but it's now gone to 50%.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 3, 2020)

Slime said:



			Taking it well at 45%, but it's now gone to 50%.  

Click to expand...

I looked again and there's really nothing left other than fat bar-steward sizes.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I looked again and there's really nothing left other than fat bar-steward sizes. 

Click to expand...

Excellent, I’ll have a look. 👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Nov 3, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I looked again and there's really nothing left other than fat bar-steward sizes. 

Click to expand...

That’s because they spend all that saved money on Kit-Kat’s


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2020)

the wife on seeing my new irons "why have you got GI clubs"


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the wife on seeing my new irons "why have you got GI clubs"

Click to expand...

Which ones did you go for?
I can't remember and I can't be bothered to check back


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Which ones did you go for?
I can't remember and I can't be bothered to check back

Click to expand...

hot metal pro, though i'm not sure where they got the pro bit from

playing Dornoch this moring so better get a hit first, shafts are longer and lofts way stronger than my MP4's. 4 iron is 5 deg stronger so taking out my 3 hybrid for a start


----------



## Imurg (Nov 4, 2020)

They are a bit chunky.......


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 4, 2020)

Imurg said:



			They are a bit chunky.......

Click to expand...

shovels

but as i'm now a senior i need all the help i can get


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2020)

My newly ordered Puttout mat arrived 2 hours ago - boy do I wish I had ordered one ages ago 😠😠


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 6, 2020)

Having a postman that *ALWAYS* delivers my golf gear when the missus is home.

Forgot how small a 3iron blade is


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Having a postman that *ALWAYS* delivers my golf gear when the missus is home.

Forgot how small a 3iron blade is 

Click to expand...

 Rather than buy one, I could have sent you a picture as a reminder.


----------



## Fromtherough (Nov 6, 2020)

chrisd said:



			My newly ordered Puttout mat arrived 2 hours ago - boy do I wish I had ordered one ages ago 😠😠
		
Click to expand...

Just ordered the training aid. Looked at the mat but didn’t pull the trigger. Would you recommend?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 6, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Just ordered the training aid. Looked at the mat but didn’t pull the trigger. Would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

It's very good quality imo and much easier to putt on compared to my carpet, I'm very happy about it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2020)

Butch Harmon on the Masters coverage perpetuating the horror that is the use of 'golf' as a verb.  Just Noooo....stop it.  He might be 77yrs old and thinking it's cool to be 'down with the kids' - but please just will someone tell him to stop it...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Fromtherough said:



			Just ordered the training aid. Looked at the mat but didn’t pull the trigger. Would you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Mat is very good and a reasonable pace with some decent alignment lines. I tend to put my Visio template and gate over the top and simply putt towards the hole printed on the mat


----------



## Junior (Nov 13, 2020)

Another bright crisp autumnal day in lockdown. Perfect for golf. 

I can guess what will happen on 2nd December.


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 13, 2020)

Junior said:



			Another bright crisp autumnal day in lockdown. Perfect for golf. 

I can guess what will happen on 2nd December.
		
Click to expand...

So can I, I will be at work, as it's a Wednesday.


----------



## anotherdouble (Nov 13, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			So can I, I will be at work, as it's a Wednesday.
		
Click to expand...

And we still locked down


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 13, 2020)

Junior said:



			Another bright crisp autumnal day in lockdown. Perfect for golf.

I can guess what will happen on 2nd December.
		
Click to expand...

Mmmm - Lovely day here - there's a tee time available at 11.47 - should I?


----------



## ADB (Nov 13, 2020)

davidy233 said:



			Mmmm - Lovely day here - there's a tee time available at 11.47 - should I?
		
Click to expand...

Do you really want an answer


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 13, 2020)

Someone at our place has just submitted a supplementary card on-line dated for Wednesday of this week …..    I mean, where do you start?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2020)

the fact we have been on mats since Monday and the greenstaff have filled every divot this week yet still inconsiderate So and so's not using them and plenty of fresh divots on the course this morning


----------



## sunshine (Nov 13, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			the fact we have been on mats since Monday and the greenstaff have filled every divot this week yet still inconsiderate So and so's not using them and plenty of fresh divots on the course this morning

Click to expand...

Do you think this is members or visitors?

I would expect that visitors would be unhappy about paying a green fee for a premium course then playing off mats (I know I would). Having said that, unrepaired pitch marks etc on our course were always blamed on visiting societies but when we went to members only after lockdown, guess what, there were still loads of pitch marks, unraked bunkers etc.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 13, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Do you think this is members or visitors?

I would expect that visitors would be unhappy about paying a green fee for a premium course then playing off mats (I know I would). Having said that, unrepaired pitch marks etc on our course were always blamed on visiting societies but when we went to members only after lockdown, guess what, there were still loads of pitch marks, unraked bunkers etc.
		
Click to expand...

Members 100%


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 13, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Someone at our place has just submitted a supplementary card on-line dated for Wednesday of this week …..    I mean, where do you start?
		
Click to expand...

Guess they've just signed for a long ban then


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Guess they've just signed for a long ban then
		
Click to expand...

It's either a case of he (and whoever "counter-signed" it) played illegally, or he is falsifying a scorecard.    It's just priceless.   He's a known nob anyway so this one should be fun to deal with.


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Nov 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's either a case of he (and whoever "counter-signed" it) played illegally, or he is falsifying a scorecard.    It's just priceless.   He's a known nob anyway so this one should be fun to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

Or he's just wanting to add a scorecard to the system that had been previously played before lockdown. I know that I couldn't add a scorecard to IG on Monday 2nd due to a system error.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2020)

MrGrumtastic said:



			Or he's just wanting to add a scorecard to the system that had been previously played before lockdown. I know that I couldn't add a scorecard to IG on Monday 2nd due to a system error.
		
Click to expand...


He uploaded a picture of the scorecard with that date on it     We are having a field day over this one.


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Nov 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			He uploaded a picture of the scorecard with that date on it     We are having a field day over this one.
		
Click to expand...

Ah...  well in that case, I retract my previous comment. Sounds like a bit of an idiot!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2020)

It's getting better by the hour.  It's now been deleted and his comment was "someone hacked my account and submitted a false card with my signature".
Keep digging mate, the club are loving it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			It's getting better by the hour.  It's now been deleted and his comment was "someone hacked my account and submitted a false card with my signature".
Keep digging mate, the club are loving it.
		
Click to expand...

Not that you love this sort of thing!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Nov 14, 2020)

The old "someone hacked my account" excuse - amazing how many moron footballers have used that one when they've been caught putting something offensive on Twitter.   So basically someone created a fake scorecard, forged your signature, hacked your account and then uploaded it …. yeah right.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 14, 2020)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The old "someone hacked my account" excuse - amazing how many moron footballers have used that one when they've been caught putting something offensive on Twitter.   So basically someone created a fake scorecard, forged your signature, hacked your account and then uploaded it …. yeah right.
		
Click to expand...

Glad to see your looking at it with an open mind


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2020)

Kaz said:



			When they laser the pin on a par 3, decide to hit driver and come up 20 yards short 

Click to expand...

You've played with Fragger...


----------



## USER1999 (Nov 14, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Having to laser the SECOND shot on a par 3 😕😐😅
		
Click to expand...

I have had to fire up a gps for my second on a 180 yard par 3. Couldn't even lazer it. 
Power shank, 150 yards straight right, to somewhere I have never been before.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 17, 2020)

The way the Bryson narrative shifts wildly from week to week. When he wins the US Open - "his distance is ruining golf, we need to change the ball/clubs/courses now before it's late!" When he plays rubbish at the Masters - "silly Bryson, everyone knows that you can't just overpower a top course like Augusta."  So which one is it?? It can't be both!


----------



## woofers (Nov 17, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The way the Bryson narrative shifts wildly from week to week. When he wins the US Open - "his distance is ruining golf, we need to change the ball/clubs/courses now before it's late!" When he plays rubbish at the Masters - "silly Bryson, everyone knows that you can't just overpower a top course like Augusta."  So which one is it?? It can't be both!
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the courses were comparable to make that judgement.
On course set up generally, Ewan Murray made some interesting observations in discussion with Butch Harmon, on the Thursday I think.
He said that a lot of the PGA courses are set up in a similar manner, leading to drive and pitch shows week in, week out, with greens surrounded by grass long enough to prevent the ball going more than a few yards if the a shot misses the green or runs off.
His suggestion that the grass around the greens be cut short, thereby creating run off areas (as they do at Augusta) would present a different test and add some interest, was quite sensible in my opinion.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2020)

Bryson's strategy would worked if he'd been straighter...that's the simple answer..
As someone said on Twitter..Bryson's seen more bushes than a 70's pornstar...
You don't win any tournament from the trees.


----------



## IainP (Nov 22, 2020)

What a lovely day it would be for..


Oh, never mind 😶


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 22, 2020)

woofers said:



			I'm not sure the courses were comparable to make that judgement.
On course set up generally, Ewan Murray made some interesting observations in discussion with Butch Harmon, on the Thursday I think.
He said that a lot of the PGA courses are set up in a similar manner, leading to drive and pitch shows week in, week out, with greens surrounded by grass long enough to prevent the ball going more than a few yards if the a shot misses the green or runs off.
His suggestion that the grass around the greens be cut short, thereby creating run off areas (as they do at Augusta) would present a different test and add some interest, was quite sensible in my opinion.
		
Click to expand...

While I agree somewhat with this (certainly the style of many PGA courses favours a certain style of play), the real difference at Augusta isn't simply *that* there are runoffs, but the *danger those runoffs create*, typically by water if short or by a virtually impossible chip if long to a back pin! DJ played a brilliant tournament, rarely (if ever?) having to 'recover' from such positions. And his putting was superb!


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 5, 2020)

Played yesterday for the first time in about six weeks, not even practiced or hit a ball before starting. Registered for a supplementary and off we went. Level par after 11 holes, then threw 5 shots away on the last 7 holes.


----------



## SammmeBee (Dec 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			OK OK OK...

I take it all back.... 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️

I've never really understood criticism of the coverage, the commentators, or the presenters... But Zane Scotland is absolutely hopeless in the studio 😨

Simon Holmes looks like he's waiting for his next breast feed, Incey Mehmet is excellent, but this guy is absolutely terrible...  Rob Lee just had to save him from stumbling over his words and told him to just hit a chip.
		
Click to expand...

But he works for the narrative......


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 6, 2020)

My driver swing. Club and ball speed and both more than good eniugh for me. But that carry really doesn't look right!


----------



## cliveb (Dec 6, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			My driver swing. Club and ball speed and both more than good eniugh for me. But that carry really doesn't look right!

View attachment 33865

Click to expand...

That spin rate is way too high. No, strike that - it's difficult to understand how it's possible to get that much spin with a driver. You must have a massive positive angle of attack. I thought my driver spin of over 3000 was a big problem, but yours is in a different league entirely.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 6, 2020)

cliveb said:



			That spin rate is way too high. No, strike that - it's difficult to understand how it's possible to get that much spin with a driver. You must have a massive positive angle of attack. I thought my driver spin of over 3000 was a big problem, but yours is in a different league entirely.
		
Click to expand...

I know. 

I've always felt I swung the club fast enough, not stupid fast but the driver has always been shorter than I felt it Should be compared to irons. 

At least now having had a few sessions with the mivo I can see that the issue is more spin than anything else.


----------



## Junior (Dec 7, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			My driver swing. Club and ball speed and both more than good eniugh for me. But that carry really doesn't look right!

View attachment 33865

Click to expand...

I had a lesson on Friday and my driver swing speed is pretty identical to yours.  My carry was around 240 and when i leant into it and got it a little above 100mph I was 255/260.  

How did you feel you hit it?  Get that spin down and smash upto 1.48/150 and you'll be getting it out there.  

The spin could be you hitting it too much on the  down or maybe the driver shaft.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 7, 2020)

It felt OK tbh.

Made the mistake of watching youtube last night. So gonna give it another try later and see if anythings changed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 10, 2020)

Played the comp today 

27 points. Not amazing but it was tough out there. That was 2nd best in the group (28 best)

The irritation was losing my head cover my daughter got me on the 5th 

And my game golf looks dead that's 2 rounds now it's not got all way through back 9


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 10, 2020)

Pairing Padanganan, Van Dam, and Fassi together as the biggest hitters, and then just not showing any of that group.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 10, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			It felt OK tbh.

Made the mistake of watching youtube last night. So gonna give it another try later and see if anythings changed.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on? You need to find a way to get that spin rate down whether that's a different model, maybe a specifc LS version (will be some on the 2nd hand market), different shaft or more work with the pro to get the spin down through a better swing


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did you get on? You need to find a way to get that spin rate down whether that's a different model, maybe a specifc LS version (will be some on the 2nd hand market), different shaft or more work with the pro to get the spin down through a better swing
		
Click to expand...

Terribly lol. 

Went out for a quick 18.first for drivers were topped. So decided to just swing as I woukd and keep it in play. 

Not off til Monday. When I'll have a range sessikn and try a few things. If not. Ill see when I can get a lesson on trackman sorted.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 10, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			How did you get on? You need to find a way to get that spin rate down whether that's a different model, maybe a specifc LS version (will be some on the 2nd hand market), different shaft or more work with the pro to get the spin down through a better swing
		
Click to expand...

Will need more than a LS version, those are 6 iron spin numbers.

Unlikely to be hitting up on it.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 10, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What did you measure that with?
Those spin numbers are just nonsense really.
		
Click to expand...

Flightscope mevo. 

With the silver dots on. So I reckon they're in the ball park fella.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

the golf shop near me being closed due to Covid and I need to get my 2 iron reshafted. I guess it means a trip to Silvermere where i run the risk of the Left Handed golf shop and the main golf shop forcing me to part with some money.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			the golf shop near me being closed due to Covid and I need to get my 2 iron reshafted. I guess it means a trip to Silvermere where i run the risk of the Left Handed golf shop and the main golf shop forcing me to part with some money.
		
Click to expand...

That's alright, you can stock up on left-handed balls and tees while you're there.


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			That's alright, you can stock up on left-handed balls and tees while you're there.
		
Click to expand...

that's where I've been going wrong - using right handed balls


----------



## Wilson (Dec 12, 2020)

beautiful day for golf today, it’s a shame I’m playing tomorrow and the forecast is 💩.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 12, 2020)

driving over to golf in sunshine, it starting to rain as we tee's off, rained all the way around then stopped and the sun came out as we were on the 18th


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 12, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			driving over to golf in sunshine, it starting to rain as we tee's off, rained all the way around then stopped and the sun came out as we were on the 18th

Click to expand...

Least you are playing, Iv'e not played for 6 weeks.
Lad is now out of isolation and back at school so I have got 2 games organised for this week. The forecast is not promising at all


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 12, 2020)

Playing well, great fourball booked up for tomorrow and a shocking forecast. Rain and rain. Hoping it won't be as bad as they are saying. Yes it's winter but after losing so much golf when the weather was fair it's frustrating


----------



## anotherdouble (Dec 12, 2020)

Kaz said:



			Don't remember hour long coverage breaks during the gentlemen's US Open. Poor.
		
Click to expand...

I think the times were changed due to incoming weather and the host Chanel cut short their coverage. Sure i Heard something on the tv to that effect


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 15, 2020)

My back deciding to seize up. Not played for 6 weeks but was going to play today and Friday.

Weather is crap so was going to cry off and go to the driving range which has reopened after being closed since August for refurbishment so that is now scrapped.

Too much sitting is no good for my back and a combination of a job where I sit for 12hr shifts and spending my rest days last sitting on home schooling duties has proved to be my downfall.

Night shift is going to be fun tonight, just need to get an appointment with Oesteopath asp to sort it out. 

Slightly miffed to say the least.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 15, 2020)

Was wearing new-ish golf trousers on Sunday (bought last winter but then not worn until this winter), only the second time I've had them on. I stepped over the front lip of a steep bunker and heard a rip, I've put a small hole in the crotch. Doh. I guess they weren't the stretchy variety.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I had a severe case a couple of months ago, put me off work for a week and golf for 2.

Had another "stab" in the lower back a couple of weeks ago that stopped my golf for a few days and had me hobbling round for a few days at work, obviously to much "sympathy" 😅.

Was about to play golf yesterday, had another invisible hot 🔥 knife 🗡 through the lower spine, had to shuffle away from the 1st tee without hitting a shot, leaving my playing partners a man down in the Christmas comp.   Subsequently went to the doc bent sideways and was prescribed Diazepam, Naproxen and Co codamol...

This morning woke up barely able to move, eventually got loosened up slightly and looked on the internet for Thai massage.

Went to a woman half an hour up the road, Thai lady who lives with her English husband, she basically pummeled the living daylights out of me, bent and stretched me this way and that for 90 minutes.

An hour later, I'm in the shopping centre having a coffee, haven't felt this loose and pain free for ages.

"Traditional Thai Massage", light years ahead of the long drawn out half-hearted physio they give us over here. 65 quid very well spent, can't recommend it highly enough for mechanical back pain and stiffness.
		
Click to expand...

 Been very stiff in the S.I. joint and been doing a lot of stretching but this feels like my pelvis is out of alignment, happens to me from time to time.

Job for osteopath to straighten me up but I called earlier and he is off sick so going to be the new year before I get to see him.

Usually get a deep tissue massage every few weeks. Woman who I used to see was fantastic although you keep have you almost crying with pain. Unfortunately she retired and haven't found anyone near as good.

Problem of living in a small town is finding someone where there is not a lot of choice.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 15, 2020)

@Traminator , I had a thai massage a year or so ago. Caught completely off guard when the lady started climbing up my legs and on to my back. Like you, I was pulled all over but was hugely impressed.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 15, 2020)

I think the "serious" massages are an ignored treatment. I'm tempted to find one and go every few months just because......   Living in Okinawa I knew some people who swore that acupuncture pretty well got rid of their back pain as long as they went back every month or two.....and the guy doing it was blind.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 15, 2020)

Still struggling with a pain on my right side. Feels under the ribcage. Feels better with heat and ibuprofen and if I stretch a lot before hitting balls but doesn't seem to go away


----------



## Neilds (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still struggling with a pain on my right side. Feels under the ribcage. Feels better with heat and ibuprofen and if I stretch a lot before hitting balls but doesn't seem to go away
		
Click to expand...

Erm,.......stop hitting balls then 🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Still struggling with a pain on my right side. Feels under the ribcage. Feels better with heat and ibuprofen and if I stretch a lot before hitting balls but doesn't seem to go away
		
Click to expand...

intercostal tear by the sounds of it. 

everytime you hit a ball does it feel like being stabbed very hard in the ribs?

a months rest sorted mine, only option


----------



## sunshine (Dec 16, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Was wearing new-ish golf trousers on Sunday (bought last winter but then not worn until this winter), only the second time I've had them on. I stepped over the front lip of a steep bunker and heard a rip, I've put a small hole in the crotch. Doh. I guess they weren't the stretchy variety.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe that was advertised as extra ventilation panels?


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

The girl in the next range bay next to me earlier who made it look so bloody easy!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2020)

Dando said:



			The girl in the next range bay next to me earlier who made it look so bloody easy!
		
Click to expand...

I had that last night. Girl maybe 14-16 rocked up in the by behind me and proceeded to stripe ball after ball straight down the range with that lovely sound you get when you nail it. Very smooth (if a tad long - put that down to the suppleness of youth) swing and lovely tempo.


----------



## Rlburnside (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had that last night. Girl maybe 14-16 rocked up in the by behind me and proceeded to stripe ball after ball straight down the range with that lovely sound you get when you nail it. Very smooth (if a tad long - put that down to the suppleness of youth) swing and lovely tempo.
		
Click to expand...

I thought Patrick told you to have a months rest. 😂😂


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bay behind you? 
Bet she loved you turning round staring.
		
Click to expand...

Poor girl had to put up with this


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 16, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Bay behind you?
Bet she loved you turning round staring.
		
Click to expand...

No. I always stop after each shot and step off the mat. Stops me simply scooping and hitting. Rather take my time and make each ball count rather than simply bashing them out. Sorry that doesn't fit the narrative for some


----------



## Dando (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No. I always stop after each shot and step off the mat. Stops me simply scooping and hitting. Rather take my time and make each ball count rather than simply bashing them out. Sorry that doesn't fit the narrative for some
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure she appreciated you not bashing them out 😳🤣


----------



## Slime (Dec 16, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I had that last night. Girl maybe 14-16 rocked up in the by behind me and proceeded to stripe ball after ball straight down the range with *that lovely sound you get when you nail it. *Very smooth (if a tad long - put that down to the suppleness of youth) swing and lovely tempo.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Wilson (Dec 17, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I had a severe case a couple of months ago, put me off work for a week and golf for 2.

Had another "stab" in the lower back a couple of weeks ago that stopped my golf for a few days and had me hobbling round for a few days at work, obviously to much "sympathy" 😅.

Was about to play golf yesterday, had another invisible hot 🔥 knife 🗡 through the lower spine, had to shuffle away from the 1st tee without hitting a shot, leaving my playing partners a man down in the Christmas comp.   Subsequently went to the doc bent sideways and was prescribed Diazepam, Naproxen and Co codamol...

This morning woke up barely able to move, eventually got loosened up slightly and looked on the internet for Thai massage.

Went to a woman half an hour up the road, Thai lady who lives with her English husband, she basically pummeled the living daylights out of me, bent and stretched me this way and that for 90 minutes.

An hour later, I'm in the shopping centre having a coffee, haven't felt this loose and pain free for ages.

"Traditional Thai Massage", light years ahead of the long drawn out half-hearted physio they give us over here. 65 quid very well spent, can't recommend it highly enough for mechanical back pain and stiffness.
		
Click to expand...

My wife convinced me to have a "traditional" Turkish massage when we were on holiday there last year, the first part in the Turkish bath was ok, but then the Thai masseuse beat the life out of me for 45 minutes, I tried to tap out but I was in too much pain. My wife thought it was hilarious, I told the sales guy the next day if he asked if I wanted another he'd be going swimming, having said that I felt fantastic for days after!!


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 17, 2020)

Buggy ban on the course today,  I played the 7 holes I can walk wondering why?


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2020)

Going to the driving range and forgetting your earphones.
I had mr boring and his equally boring mate in the next 2 bays to me


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 19, 2020)

Whoever thought it was a good idea to put the white tees right off the back today for a pair of weekend roll-ups and the course being a mudbath.
And the total nob two groups in front who spends the entire time bitching and complaining about the course, taking his trolley wherever he wanted, over the top of the ropes at times.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 19, 2020)

MUD.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 19, 2020)

Golfers who got out to play today moaning about it


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 19, 2020)

slow Dave, sinking a 30ft putt for eagle to half the match on 18 today..


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 19, 2020)

Left the house to drive to the course, and the off side rear was flat. Pumped it up, and there was just enough time to get it fixed before golf. Got to the tyre place, the heavens opened, got soaked, and the golf course closed for the day.
30 minutes later, tyre fixed, sunshine, clear blue skies, the lot.
No golf til Jan, and played once since September.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2020)

Dando said:



			Going to the driving range and forgetting your earphones.
I had mr boring and his equally boring mate in the next 2 bays to me
		
Click to expand...

Sorry,  let us know when you're going next and we'll go some other time


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2020)

Knowing I put my woollen hat in the car on the back seat. HID piling her shopping bags into the car, ready to go to the supermarket after dropping me off. Got to the club and no sign of the hat. Words spoken and new hat purchased as the wind was biting. Asked if she found it after the round. No. Got home took the back out and verily it came to pass the hat was inside one of the bags she'd chucked in. Wasted money on a hat I now don't need, HID in a moody and sat through Boris's speech. That and only got 31 points


----------



## Dando (Dec 19, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Sorry,  let us know when you're going next and we'll go some other time
		
Click to expand...

Will do mate 🤣


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

Was hoping to play today as I’ve got the day off but it’s a bit damp out so I guess I’ll go to the range again.
I hope @chrisd doesn't show up.

Hopefully the weather be ok for 28th as I’ve got a tee time booked at silvermere


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2020)

Can't even use the range here.....


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Was hoping to play today as I’ve got the day off but it’s a bit damp out so I guess I’ll go to the range again.
I hope @chrisd doesn't show up.

Hopefully the weather be ok for 28th as I’ve got a tee time booked at silvermere
		
Click to expand...

Wont be able to drive anywhere as the delightful French people have stopped lorries from entering their country. 😖😠😠


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 21, 2020)

Hitting the ball beautifully off the tee with my Callaway Big Bertha Steelhead III driver ('small' head; steel shaft and all...) bought 2003 and rescued from the loft a couple of months ago when my Ping G10 snapped. 

Now struggling to justify buying a new driver in the new year with my the Steelhead III performing so fantastically.  Playing yesterday and as yet another tee shot soared 250yds straight down the middle getting admiring comments from my playing partner, I had to keep telling myself that I must think of the additional 30yds I'll be getting when I get a new driver...hmmm.  Bleedin' irritiating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 21, 2020)

Course closed and constant rain all day. No ranges open and suffering a degree of withdrawal symptoms


----------



## SteveW86 (Dec 21, 2020)

The weather in general. Course extremely wet and doesn’t seem like it’s worth playing.

Got a lesson booked tomorrow, so hopefully can keep progressing at the range.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 21, 2020)

Dando said:



			Going to the driving range and forgetting your earphones.
I had mr boring and his equally boring mate in the next 2 bays to me
		
Click to expand...




chrisd said:



			Sorry,  let us know when you're going next and we'll go some other time
		
Click to expand...

And I keep telling you James, I'm not his mate...


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And I keep telling you James, I'm not his mate... 

Sorry!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## chrisd (Dec 21, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And I keep telling you James, I'm not his mate... 



Click to expand...

I keep telling you his is my mate James ............ and if you're rude about me again he's going to see you in the playground at break 😖😖


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2020)

Four power cuts this evening, each lasting about five seconds!!


----------



## Slab (Dec 22, 2020)

If the UV level is 12.5 and the UV index says stay indoors but you have a tee time do you play?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			If the UV level is 12.5 and the UV index says stay indoors but you have a tee time do you play?

View attachment 34107

Click to expand...

Ever played in a Space Suit..?


----------



## Slab (Dec 22, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Ever played in a Space Suit..?
		
Click to expand...

Just once but there really wasn't any atmosphere


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 22, 2020)

Hitting the driver more consistently than you ever have been at the range, for a number of visits... only to get to a driver fitting and find yourself completely unable to hit any meaningful shots for comparison. Fuming.


----------



## NearHull (Dec 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			If the UV level is 12.5 and the UV index says stay indoors but you have a tee time do you play?

View attachment 34107

Click to expand...

Perhaps a bit of a glib answer - but what a problem to have at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 22, 2020)

In Tier 4 just about the only thing we can still do is play golf with one other person - tee time booked with my dad tomorrow. But 24 hours of solid rain due any time now so the course will probably be closed anyway.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 22, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			In Tier 4 just about the only thing we can still do is play golf with one other person - tee time booked with my dad tomorrow. But 24 hours of solid rain due any time now so the course will probably be closed anyway. 

Click to expand...

I had a 4ball billed at my place tomorrow as we know it'll be fine to play with the current weather. 

Obv now down to 2balls and all 3 have cried off because of the rain!


----------



## IanM (Dec 22, 2020)

Got my invoice for 2021 Membership in an email this morning, "payable doing January."  Not a hugely welcome item given all the conditions at the mo.   Always advocated using the financial year for membership.  Paying subs as the days are longer and warmer is much easier.

I


----------



## Slab (Dec 22, 2020)

Traminator said:



			A tee time and sunshine ☀

Yeah, I fully get the humour, but it's just not funny 😅
		
Click to expand...

Yup but I guess at least folks can be pee'd off at me instead of covid for a couple of minutes 😏


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 22, 2020)

First day without a buggy ban. Faffing around so much as out of routine and realising as it starts to rain I have left the bag cover in the buggy shed never mind I will just cover the clubs with a towel and then having been called through finding that in the rush the towel has dropped off the clubs somewhere back down in the rough.


----------



## IainP (Dec 22, 2020)

IanM said:



			Got my invoice for 2021 Membership in an email this morning, "payable doing January."  Not a hugely welcome item given all the conditions at the mo.   Always advocated using the financial year for membership.  Paying subs as the days are longer and warmer is much easier.
		
Click to expand...

Yep I always that was a poor decision, most people aren't too flush in January and weather is often miserable.

I've managed to join my last two clubs at the end of May and they've renewed at the same date - easy decision!


----------



## Slime (Dec 22, 2020)

Slab said:



			If the UV level is 12.5 and the UV index says stay indoors but you have a tee time do you play?

View attachment 34107

Click to expand...

Yup.


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			Was hoping to play today as I’ve got the day off but it’s a bit damp out so I guess I’ll go to the range again.
I hope @chrisd doesn't show up.

Hopefully the weather be ok for 28th as I’ve got a tee time booked at silvermere
		
Click to expand...

You working tomorrow fella?


----------



## Dando (Dec 22, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			You working tomorrow fella?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate


----------



## Wilson (Dec 22, 2020)

I can see a top 100 course from my window, but not able to play it!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2020)

Wilson said:



			I can see a top 100 course from my window, but not able to play it!
		
Click to expand...

Which one & why (if you don't mind my asking)?


----------



## Wilson (Dec 22, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Which one & why (if you don't mind my asking)?
		
Click to expand...

St Enodoc, members and guests only and I’m not either! Had to walk through it today too, looked in mint condition.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 22, 2020)

Wilson said:



			St Enodoc, members and guests only and I’m not either! Had to walk through it today too, looked in mint condition.
		
Click to expand...

Ouch, I feel your pain.  Played it once many moons ago, nice course (but you probably didn't want to hear that...).


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 22, 2020)

Wilson said:



			St Enodoc, members and guests only and I’m not either! Had to walk through it today too, looked in mint condition.
		
Click to expand...

That’s just torture- brilliant course as well. They have always been very welcoming there , might be worth giving them a call ?


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 22, 2020)

Dando said:



			The girl in the next range bay next to me earlier who made it look so bloody easy!
		
Click to expand...

I had that years ago at Yeovil. Warming up on the range for an away scratch match and the young girl next to me had the ball on a string. Turns out it was Henrietta Brockway, as she was then called.


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Dec 23, 2020)

Cancelling yet another tee time due to weather. (Course is shut anyway).


----------



## Neilds (Dec 23, 2020)

Liverpoolphil said:



			That’s just torture- brilliant course as well. They have always been very welcoming there , might be worth giving them a call ?
		
Click to expand...

Enter the competition on (whispers) Today’s Golfer. Prize on advent calendar today is a 2 ball


----------



## IanM (Dec 23, 2020)

Wilson said:



			St Enodoc, members and guests only and I’m not either! Had to walk through it today too, looked in mint condition.
		
Click to expand...

I am on the waiting list there.... I think it is a long list!    I think Country Membership at Saunton will be the alternative!

_*Major initiation  - 10 days off work, an absolutely no golf in prospect!*_


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 23, 2020)

srixon 1 said:



			I had that years ago at Yeovil. Warming up on the range for an away scratch match and the young girl next to me had the ball on a string. Turns out it was Henrietta Brockway, as she was then called.
		
Click to expand...




Traminator said:



			We were talking about her last weekend in our fourball.
She's had more names than someone who's had lots of names.
		
Click to expand...

Her dad (may have been her step dad) had her on a bit of string tied very tightly to him. It was only when she finally broke free from him she took up her mother's surname. Two marriages later......
I see she is a commentator on the Golf Channel now.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Dec 25, 2020)

Two absolute muppets walking down the middle of a fairway today in spite of there being several people out playing.   And of course they got the hump when they were asked to move.


----------



## Dando (Dec 28, 2020)

Due to be playing silvermere about now but the course is shut.

Got the call just after I’d picked up the bottom section of the m25 so had to go to Godstone to turn around


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 28, 2020)

Having to get up, shower, get dresed, and depart _before_ the result of the course inspection is posted!  Not their fault - its mine for having an early tee time - but still irritating on those days when opening is in the balance.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2020)

Dando said:



			Due to be playing silvermere about now but the course is shut.

Got the call just after I’d picked up the bottom section of the m25 so had to go to Godstone to turn around
		
Click to expand...

It must be very, very wet then. Not a surprise given the rain storm Bella dumped ut they tend to stay open as much as possible. At least you didn't get all the way there


----------



## DanFST (Dec 28, 2020)

Not being able to find decent trousers in 32/30


----------



## banjofred (Dec 29, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Not being able to find decent trousers in 32/30
		
Click to expand...

I wish....I'm up to 36/30 these days. Picked up some several pair of jeans at M&S about a year ago. Probably where I would go to look for golf trousers these days.


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 29, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Not being able to find decent trousers in 32/30
		
Click to expand...

Depends what you regard as decent trousers? 

GAP does a good range of sizes - I've long been getting my 34/30s from there (flat fronted chinos). In fact its the only place I buy from as I know they fit.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2020)

My missus got me a pair of Kirkland trousers from Costco which are quite nice as well. Mostly cotton with a bit of elastane I think, they do the job nicely.


----------



## trevor (Dec 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-trousers/product/sunderland-trousers-e413/colour/bamboo

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-trousers/product/greg-norman-trouser-e501/colour/bamboo

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-...co-tech-stretch-trousers-e467/colour/charcoal

County Golf is your friend...
		
Click to expand...


Except only 1 out of 3 of the above are available in 32/30 which I think was his problem.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 29, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Not being able to find decent trousers in 32/30
		
Click to expand...

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Trousers.html#usestorage

https://www.function18.com/collections/trousers?productFilter=size:32/30

👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 29, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Yes, clearly 2 examples come in either 29 or 31, leg but first of all one of those options would obviously fit, and secondly the bigger aim was to point him in the direction of a golf website selling a variety of sizes at low prices.
		
Click to expand...

It's obviously your fault for trying to be helpful, don't do it again.


----------



## USER1999 (Dec 30, 2020)

Looking at BRS for tomorrow. We have 2 balls at 6m intervals, and every day is maxed out, even with only one advanced booking per week. Tomorrow, there are 22 members guests playing. Chuck in the mandatory visitor slot, and a mandatory corporate slot, and that is 26 tee times gifted to non members on one of the shortest days of the year.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2020)

We haven't had visitors or societies since March and guests only between August and November after 1pm.
We have a very high percentage of members who want to play so the club has held back on non members playing.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2020)

looking forward to a last game with a friend who is relocating out of the area.... heavy snow overnight so not a chance


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 30, 2020)

DanFST said:



			Not being able to find decent trousers in 32/30
		
Click to expand...

I miss being a 32... I’m 34 with a belt these days. I guess I’m 33 then?


----------



## ScienceBoy (Dec 30, 2020)

Kaz said:



			You’re training to be a 34. Have you considered a blog?
		
Click to expand...

How many calories does a blog have?


----------



## IanM (Dec 30, 2020)

Sunny day.   All golf closed.

Sufficiently irritating to make me consider getting the work laptop out!


----------



## stefanovic (Dec 30, 2020)

My top 10 irritations over the years.

10. Unraked bunkers.
9. Unmaintained bunkers.
8. Internal out of bounds.
7. Blind par 3's.
6. Unreplaced divots.
5. Big trees on fairways.
4. Hitting through players in front.
3. Players who cut in front.
2. Resident know-alls.
1. Has to be dog walkers. Few have any consideration. I was even informed once that the course I was playing was not a golf course.


----------



## NearHull (Dec 30, 2020)

Surely you can’t leave us hanging on for the story of Irritation No 1.


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 30, 2020)

Players coming off the course and moaning that it ought to be closed and then going out to play again the very next day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2020)

Having suffered dog walkers as a member of Wimbledon Common for many years I concur they are the biggest pain ever


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2021)

I should’ve tee’d off at 8.30 this morning but due to my daughters positive covid test I’ve cleaned the oven instead


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			I should’ve tee’d off at 8.30 this morning but due to my daughters positive covid test I’ve cleaned the oven instead
		
Click to expand...

It's probably for the best...bet you swore less..


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's probably for the best...bet you swore less..

Click to expand...

And at worse he could only put 2 balls in trouble👍  On a more serious note James, I hope your daughter and rest of the Dandos keep well


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			And at worse he could only put 2 balls in trouble👍  On a more serious note James, I hope your daughter and rest of the Dandos keep well
		
Click to expand...

We’re ok thanks mate.

Hope all is well with you and your family


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			We’re ok thanks mate.

Hope all is well with you and your family
		
Click to expand...

👍👍👍


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 1, 2021)

Dando said:



			We’re ok thanks mate.

Hope all is well with you and your family
		
Click to expand...

Good to hear all is well 👍


anotherdouble said:



			And at worse he could only put 2 balls in trouble👍  On a more serious note James, I hope your daughter and rest of the Dandos keep well
		
Click to expand...

and also good to see you are posting a bit more and hopefully see you at a course soon 👍 hope you both have a better 2021


----------



## Dando (Jan 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to hear all is well 👍


and also good to see you are posting a bit more and hopefully see you at a course soon 👍 hope you both have a better 2021
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phil


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 1, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Good to hear all is well 👍


and also good to see you are posting a bit more and hopefully see you at a course soon 👍 hope you both have a better 2021
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Phillip👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's probably for the best...bet you swore less..

Click to expand...

I'd say it was marginal


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 2, 2021)

Playing partners who cancel their tee booking an hour before, leaving you on your own. Golf in two's is boring enough.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 2, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Playing partners who cancel their tee booking an hour before, leaving you on your own. Golf in two's is boring enough.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a gift to me!


----------



## Slab (Jan 3, 2021)

Played three rounds in the last week 

Shot 38pts, 21pts, 43pts

Guess my irritation?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2021)

At my new club they're using Intelligent Golf to book times. The woman in the office told us you could book five days in advance, but as it ticked past midnight last night I had a look just to see, and next Saturday was already booked up until 1pm! And this morning we've looked for next Sunday and had to take 12:50. That's a week in advance not five bloody days. And I don't know what time in the morning it allows you to book the following week, we obviously missed it this morning and the whole morning was gone again. Obviously it's worse since we're only in two balls, but I really need to find out what time these are coming available. 🤣


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			Played three rounds in the last week 

Shot 38pts, 21pts, 43pts

Guess my irritation?
		
Click to expand...

No white socks allowed?

Sub standard car park?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Slab said:



			Played three rounds in the last week

Shot 38pts, 21pts, 43pts

Guess my irritation?
		
Click to expand...

Needing to apply too much Sunscreen?


----------



## Slab (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Needing to apply too much Sunscreen?
		
Click to expand...

As it happens I moved up from factor 30 to factor 50 today, so that was sorted


----------



## Slab (Jan 3, 2021)

Kaz said:



			1st and 3rd rounds were bounce games, 2nd one a comp?
		
Click to expand...

They will all count.... but that 21 is still giving me the night terrors


----------



## Neilds (Jan 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			At my new club they're using Intelligent Golf to book times. The woman in the office told us you could book five days in advance, but as it ticked past midnight last night I had a look just to see, and next Saturday was already booked up until 1pm! And this morning we've looked for next Sunday and had to take 12:50. That's a week in advance not five bloody days. And I don't know what time in the morning it allows you to book the following week, we obviously missed it this morning and the whole morning was gone again. Obviously it's worse since we're only in two balls, but I really need to find out what time these are coming available. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

We use IG and it opens at 7 pm for the following week, ie 7pm Friday evening for the following Saturday


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			At my new club they're using Intelligent Golf to book times. The woman in the office told us you could book five days in advance, but as it ticked past midnight last night I had a look just to see, and next Saturday was already booked up until 1pm! And this morning we've looked for next Sunday and had to take 12:50. That's a week in advance not five bloody days. And I don't know what time in the morning it allows you to book the following week, we obviously missed it this morning and the whole morning was gone again. Obviously it's worse since we're only in two balls, but I really need to find out what time these are coming available. 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I'd be getting in touch if you can't get a game. That seems mad (although HID tried to log into Waitrose for a delivery slot at midnight last night for next Sunday and they were all full) and pointless paying to be a member of you can't get a game. We are only offering 2 balls but with front and back nines available most people can log in at 7.00am (tomorrow for next Saturday) and get a game and if they are late off the mark there are usually slots here and there still available.

Are your members bypassing the system by phoning the office and getting them to book times in advance?


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 3, 2021)

Temporary greens, the kind that are a hole in the fairway. Why bother just close the hole.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Temporary greens, the kind that are a hole in the fairway. Why bother just close the hole.
		
Click to expand...

Good point although to be honest if the course was on temporary greens I wouldn't be playing anyway


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2021)

Neilds said:



			We use IG and it opens at 7 pm for the following week, ie 7pm Friday evening for the following Saturday
		
Click to expand...

Well that wasn't the case with ours - as I said in the post, I checked after midnight Saturday (i,e. Sunday morning) and Sunday wasn't available yet. Then 10 hours late Sunday was largely booked up - so the times must come available in the morning sometime.


HomerJSimpson said:



			I'd be getting in touch if you can't get a game. That seems mad (although HID tried to log into Waitrose for a delivery slot at midnight last night for next Sunday and they were all full) and pointless paying to be a member of you can't get a game. We are only offering 2 balls but with front and back nines available most people can log in at 7.00am (tomorrow for next Saturday) and get a game and if they are late off the mark there are usually slots here and there still available.

Are your members bypassing the system by phoning the office and getting them to book times in advance?
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say we _can't_ get a game - we've booked in at 12:50 next Sunday in the end. But once I learn what time the slots become available I'll be able to go on and nab a more suitable time, that's all.  It's just getting used to how it works I guess.


Traminator said:



			She's just given you duff info.

It'll be a set amount of days and time of day beforehand, obviously not 5 days from midnight apparently. 😅

We have IG, ours is 9pm as in the example above, ie Fri 9pm for Saturday next week etc
		
Click to expand...

I guess each club sets it to their own preference - but they can't advertise it or people will camp on it at that time. I might have to do a little experiment tonight/tomorrow and see if I can narrow it down to the nearest hour or two.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jan 3, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Good point although to be honest if the course was on temporary greens I wouldn't be playing anyway
		
Click to expand...

It’s rare it happens at ours, just some were  flurried with last nights snow. Be back on tomorrow. Just painful to be “forced” to play it somewhat as the groups ahead are. Absolutely awful watching people get their putter out and actually give it a go.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well that wasn't the case with ours - as I said in the post, I checked after midnight Saturday (i,e. Sunday morning) and Sunday wasn't available yet. Then 10 hours late Sunday was largely booked up - so the times must come available in the morning sometime.

I wouldn't say we _can't_ get a game - we've booked in at 12:50 next Sunday in the end. But once I learn what time the slots become available I'll be able to go on and nab a more suitable time, that's all.  It's just getting used to how it works I guess.

I guess each club sets it to their own preference *- but they can't advertise it or people will camp on it at that time.* I might have to do a little experiment tonight/tomorrow and see if I can narrow it down to the nearest hour or two. 

Click to expand...

why can’t they advertise it. I personally would think that every club would let its members know the exact time that bookings open🤷‍♂️


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2021)

anotherdouble said:



			why can’t they advertise it. I personally would think that every club would let its members know the exact time that bookings open🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I feel like it would be carnage with everyone trying to access it at the same time. Potentially even crash the app or make it not run properly.


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I feel like it would be carnage with everyone trying to access it at the same time. Potentially even crash the app or make it not run properly.
		
Click to expand...

I will be guided by others about their clubs but we certainly know. 6.15pm every day.


----------



## banjofred (Jan 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Temporary greens, the kind that are a hole in the fairway. Why bother just close the hole.
		
Click to expand...

If you are after a perfect golfing experience....I agree. If you are out with the boys....and having a hoot.....adjust your priorities....enjoy it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I feel like it would be carnage with everyone trying to access it at the same time. Potentially even crash the app or make it not run properly.
		
Click to expand...

All the booking systems have the server capability to support that level of access - it’s been a learning period for them 

I’m very surprised that the club don’t let the members know when the tee sheet opens up each day , it should be the same time every day a specific period of days ahead


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			All the booking systems have the server capability to support that level of access - it’s been a learning period for them

I’m very surprised that the club don’t let the members know when the tee sheet opens up each day , it should be the same time every day a specific period of days ahead
		
Click to expand...

Well they might have done previously but they haven't told me. As I mentioned, the lady in the office was clueless as she wrongly stated it was 5 days ahead.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			It’s rare it happens at ours, just some were  flurried with last nights snow. Be back on tomorrow. Just painful to be “forced” to play it somewhat as the groups ahead are. Absolutely awful watching people get their putter out and actually give it a go.
		
Click to expand...

Rare at our place too but aside from working on the driver it's pointless. You can't get the ball to stop on the frozen patch of fairway being used and putting even with a larger hole (where's DelC to advocate this as a permanent feature?) is a lottery


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well they might have done previously but they haven't told me. As I mentioned, the lady in the office was clueless as she wrongly stated it was 5 days ahead. 

Click to expand...

 Maybe they're trying to tell you something by not telling you something


----------



## Dando (Jan 3, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Maybe they're trying to tell you something by not telling you something 

Click to expand...

Don’t tell him though


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 3, 2021)

Ours is 7.00am every day. Fastest finger first but most people get the slots they want.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 4, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Ours is 7.00am every day. Fastest finger first but most people get the slots they want.
		
Click to expand...

I have a feeling ours will be around that time as well. 7am Saturday to book for the following Saturday... that's quite annoying as there's zero chance I'll be awake at 7am on a Saturday.


----------



## Slab (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have a feeling ours will be around that time as well. 7am Saturday to book for the following Saturday... that's quite annoying as *there's zero chance I'll be awake at 7am on a Saturday*.
		
Click to expand...

So that tee time is free then?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 4, 2021)

Walking down our 2nd fairway, both me & playing partner were both looking at phones, waiting for the booking sheet to go live so we could book our tee times for next week. (Booking goes live, 9:00,  7 days in advance).  We were both watching the countdown for the sheet to go live. He was using the BRS app whereas i was accessing BRS via the club's web site. PP then said "Ok, that's me done - did you get yours?" At which point my system was still showing 1min 50seconds to go before the booking opened ?? Grr...


----------



## IainP (Jan 4, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			Walking down our 2nd fairway, both me & playing partner were both looking at phones, waiting for the booking sheet to go live so we could book our tee times for next week. (Booking goes live, 9:00,  7 days in advance).  We were both watching the countdown for the sheet to go live. He was using the BRS app whereas i was accessing BRS via the club's web site. PP then said "Ok, that's me done - did you get yours?" At which point my system was still showing 1min 50seconds to go before the booking opened ?? Grr...
		
Click to expand...

Can't believe they didn't pick a time when it would be dark, imagine encouraging phones on the course 😉😉😂
Am wondering if the app picks up the phone date & time and whether can be manipulated. Probably not, they probably just want more people to load the app.


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

checking my social media and its full of people playing golf while i am self isolating due to my daughters Covid and there is a possibility on another period of self isolation when the results of Mrs D and my tests come back


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			checking my social media and its full of people playing golf while i am self isolating due to my daughters Covid and there is a possibility on another period of self isolation when the results of Mrs D and my tests come back
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Mate...playing 9 every day this week.....


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have a feeling ours will be around that time as well. 7am Saturday to book for the following Saturday... that's quite annoying as there's zero chance I'll be awake at 7am on a Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Same for everyone though. If you want to book, you need an alarm. That's the way it is at my club too. By 7.02, all the times are gone.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 4, 2021)

IainP said:



			Can't believe they didn't pick a time when it would be dark, imagine encouraging phones on the course 😉😉😂
Am wondering if the app picks up the phone date & time and whether can be manipulated. Probably not, they probably just want more people to load the app.
		
Click to expand...

9:00 does seem a bit bizarre but it is what it is . Personally I'd have plumped for an early to mid evening time to go live.
We've not had the system very long but I reckon most of us have just about acquired the knack of making a booking without breaking step ...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sorry Mate...playing 9 every day this week.....

Click to expand...

Don't need to hear that stuck in work all week (and potentially Sunday now as well)


----------



## Dando (Jan 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Sorry Mate...playing 9 every day this week.....

Click to expand...

I would say I hope you get the unmentionables but I’m going to be really horrible and say I hope you never beat @PhilTheFragger again


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			I would say I hope you get the unmentionables but I’m going to be really horrible and say I hope you never beat @PhilTheFragger again
		
Click to expand...

More chance of the former. Frag often the architect of his own destruction


----------



## Imurg (Jan 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			I would say I hope you get the unmentionables but I’m going to be really horrible and say I hope you never beat @PhilTheFragger again
		
Click to expand...

Well there's no chance of that now is there...


----------



## richart (Jan 4, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Same for everyone though. If you want to book, you need an alarm. That's the way it is at my club too. By 7.02, all the times are gone.
		
Click to expand...

Ours is 08.32, which is a real pain having to get up that early. When I go back to bed I struggle getting to sleep.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 4, 2021)

The sleet storm that lasts 2 holes and makes you cold and wet for the rest of the round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2021)

Mark Roe on Sky golf with his short game tips. Even trying to help golfers he's annoying and his delivery is crap


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			49 points 

Click to expand...

You could say the same for anything over 40 points off your handicap...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			49 points 

Click to expand...

I'm afraid you can't compete with that.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 7, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I'm afraid you can't compete with that.
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone? Something is wrong if there is a card with 49 points on it.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 7, 2021)

Kaz said:



			49 points 

Click to expand...

C'mon Kaz, spill the beans, new handicap, new member, bandit, previous ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 8, 2021)

Kaz said:



			WHS
		
Click to expand...

No. That's far too simple! We want gory details


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No. That's far too simple! We want gory details
		
Click to expand...

Surely you can infer that someone was given far too many shots thanks to the WHS switch?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2021)

When did golf trousers become so expensive? It's a while since I bought some, these are for my sons birthday. The prices are crazy.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			County Golf

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-trousers/

Click to expand...

Always a good shout but unfortunately the sizes available are outlet style 😳. Nothing there to fit him.


----------



## Dando (Jan 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			People posting discount codes on here... 😡

Just spent 90 quid on balls I had no intention of buying 😬😅
		
Click to expand...

Yep, bought a 58 wedge off snainton that I don’t really need, other  than it matches my 50.
I suppose I should get rid of the dozen or so wedges I’ve got in the cupboard


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 10, 2021)

County golf have some great deals but the problem is usually the standard sizes tend to be out of stock


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 13, 2021)

Not played for three months and the course has been shut since New Year because of ice - noticed it was open yesterday and had a look at BRS to see what bookings were like, obviously rammed but there's a totally random available time at 1pm today which would just about allow a full 18 before dark.

I'm working from home and we've been told to be as flexible as we want as the company are very aware that it's important for people to be able to get outside during daylight (they've been brilliant that way) - but I've got the only important call I have to be involved with this week at 1pm today.


----------



## DRW (Jan 13, 2021)

Just realised I'm old enough to enter a senior series comp on England golf.

How did I get that old


----------



## BrianM (Jan 13, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Always a good shout but unfortunately the sizes available are outlet style 😳. Nothing there to fit him.
		
Click to expand...

County golf is ok for clothes if you are a giant dwarf 😂😂


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 13, 2021)

BrianM said:



			County golf is ok for clothes if you are a giant dwarf 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

I dunno, I've spent far too much on that site and I wear a medium / 34 waist.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I dunno, I've spent far too much on that site and I wear a medium / 34 waist.
		
Click to expand...

Me too, medium but slightly larger in the waist


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			County Golf

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-trousers/

Click to expand...

Four Greg Norman tshirts and a pair of shorts for £51.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first Greg Norman shorts last summer, didn't realise how good the quality is.
		
Click to expand...

I got a Greg Norman windproof top in the pro shop sale and I was impressed by the quality and the warmth. Seems a somewhat under the radar brand


----------



## richart (Jan 13, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Bought my first Greg Norman shorts last summer, didn't realise how good the quality is.
		
Click to expand...

Have already got a pair of Greg Norman shorts, and quite a few tshirts, and always been very good quality. Mrs H says they wash up well, whatever that means.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 13, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Technically we're allowed to play golf but the course hasn't been open this year yet. Forecast was for milder temperatures this week and the snow/ice has been receding so I had high hopes for Saturday.

Currently sleet falling, probably going to turn to snow overnight. Bummer.
		
Click to expand...

That's why Nicola kept them open...she watched the weather forecast......not her fault you can't play.
Smart move


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Course open today for the 1st time this year, no ice or snow . 
But it's never stopped raining, too wet for me .


----------



## DanFST (Jan 13, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Technically we're allowed to play golf but the course hasn't been open this year yet. Forecast was for milder temperatures this week and the snow/ice has been receding so I had high hopes for Saturday.

Currently sleet falling, probably going to turn to snow overnight. Bummer.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get out at some point! Are ranges still open?


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 13, 2021)

We were open yesterday and today and it was dry (yesterday was lovely) - I went for a walk on the course yesterday afternoon and it was in decent condition, few bits of ice still around and on temp greens (some of the main greens had a fair bit of ice) but weather forecast for next 36 hours is constant rain so it will be a few days before I get my first round of the year - it'll be here soon enough though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 14, 2021)

I'm skint and County Golf keep sending me their 50% off offers. Just leave me alone!


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 14, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Yip a fresh covering of snow this morning 

Click to expand...

Nairn is open though on winter greens, we had a fair bit of snow in Inverness on Monday/Tues, its Rained all night here and was expecting the snow to have gone, but still in my Garden and on the road.

Got an Email from the Kings yesterday reminding members the course is closed for Safety reasons, and could members stay off, anyone caught playing will face sanctions... no idea how anyone has played on there, walked over it with the dog yesterday and it was still covered in snow and ice.. the mind boggles


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 14, 2021)

Monifieth Links is closed though we've got no snow (we hardly ever get snow) - it's absolutely battering down rain though, has been all night and is due to continue for the rest of the day


----------



## woofers (Jan 14, 2021)

Referring to golf courses as "tracks"....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 14, 2021)

woofers said:



			Referring to golf courses as "tracks"....
		
Click to expand...

Sorry track is the only way to describe some courses. Take Lydd as an example but you need to also add the word goat in front.


----------



## AliMc (Jan 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That's why Nicola kept them open...she watched the weather forecast......not her fault you can't play.
Smart move

Click to expand...

Our course has only been closed for one day recently, trying to think back, I've been a member for 39 years and I don't think it's been closed for any more than about 6 or 7 days in total over this period, we are very lucky !


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2021)

Needing to pay a cheque in so walked to the bank (about a mile away).
The machine read the cheque but wouldn’t accept it for some reason so I’ll need to go to another branch tomorrow


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jan 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Needing to pay a cheque in so walked to the bank (about a mile away).
The machine read the cheque but wouldn’t accept it for some reason so I’ll need to go to another branch tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

That is indeed the strangest *golf* irritation I've heard.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Needing to pay a cheque in so walked to the bank (about a mile away).
The machine read the cheque but wouldn’t accept it for some reason so I’ll need to go to another branch tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Did you take your clubs with you or is this in the wrong thread..?


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Needing to pay a cheque in so walked to the bank (about a mile away).
The machine read the cheque but wouldn’t accept it for some reason so I’ll need to go to another branch tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Did the machine use Aimpoint to read the cheque?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 15, 2021)

I knocked it round in level par this afternoon...in my head.  I'm sure I could do it for real if I could only get on the course ...darn.  Irritating that what's currently 'in ma dreams' must stay there.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 15, 2021)

After all the rain my last place is flooded. I wouldn't be surprised if my current place isn't the same. Glad to be locked down


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			We were open yesterday and today and it was dry (yesterday was lovely) - I went for a walk on the course yesterday afternoon and it was in decent condition, few bits of ice still around and on temp greens (some of the main greens had a fair bit of ice) but weather forecast for next 36 hours is constant rain so it will be a few days before I get my first round of the year - it'll be here soon enough though.
		
Click to expand...

Had a look at our BRS at 7pm (when bookings open) for next Thursday's tee times - quite a few times got snapped up straight away but by no means all of them - just went back on and there are plenty of times left - so I'm going to be taking advantage of our 'flexible working' to head out for my first round in three months this week - weather forecast is decent too .


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 16, 2021)

You would think with covid tearing through the US, the PGA tour would have banned gobbing. Yes, Jim Herman, I am talking about you.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			You would think with covid tearing through the US, the PGA tour would have banned gobbing. Yes, Jim Herman, I am talking about you.
		
Click to expand...

They probably can't stop them due to it contravening an obscure ammendment ...


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			They probably can't stop them due to it contravening an obscure ammendment ...
		
Click to expand...

Fine, make them spit into their golf bag, and take it home with them.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2021)

Being told in no uncertain terms to get rid of any golf crap I don't need and to tidy the remaining stuff up and out of the way


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being told in no uncertain terms to get rid of any golf crap I don't need and to tidy the remaining stuff up and out of the way
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't have so much stuff then!


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 16, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Being told in no uncertain terms to get rid of any golf crap I don't need and to tidy the remaining stuff up and out of the way
		
Click to expand...

Make a deal, shoes or clothes that are clogging up space are fair game in all negotiations.
I got brownie points by flogging stuff last summer. Going to get rid of a set and driver this summer, hopefully get back some back on it.


----------



## Dando (Jan 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Did you take your clubs with you or is this in the wrong thread..?

Click to expand...

Oh bugger, wrong thread


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Make a deal, shoes or clothes that are clogging up space are fair game in all negotiations.
I got brownie points by flogging stuff last summer. Going to get rid of a set and driver this summer, hopefully get back some back on it.
		
Click to expand...

Every club that isn't in my bag goes on eBay (excluding the 5 & 6 iron that are part of my set). Saves on space and helps pay for the next ones!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Make a deal, shoes or clothes that are clogging up space are fair game in all negotiations.
I got brownie points by flogging stuff last summer. Going to get rid of a set and driver this summer, hopefully get back some back on it.
		
Click to expand...

Managed to tidy up the room to HID's satisfaction. Got two large carrier bags full of balls so may go through one (not the better ones and stick them out for sale at a silly price solely to get rid).


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 18, 2021)

Snow, ice and rain closed our course last week through to Sunday.  Just got an email to say it's open again today.  Not the clubs fault, just the fortune of weather but damned annoying when I can only play at the weekend.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2021)

Callaway have released the new Epic drivers and every review of them is comparing them to the Mavrik which is not the club they're replacing.
The new Epics replace the Epic Flash line....
A minor detail but irritating


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Callaway have released the new Epic drivers and every review of them is comparing them to the Mavrik which is not the club they're replacing.
The new Epics replace the Epic Flash line....
A minor detail but irritating
		
Click to expand...

They really need to compare them to both Mavrik and Flash.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 18, 2021)

To be fair, I am not fussed, as I am not in the market for a new driver, not playing, and when I do get to play, all of my existing clubs will feel like new ones.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Callaway have released the new Epic drivers and every review of them is comparing them to the Mavrik which is not the club they're replacing.
The new Epics replace the Epic Flash line....
A minor detail but irritating
		
Click to expand...

We all laughed at TM when they brought out Rocketballz, but Mavrik and Harpic Flash Sub Zero are equally preposterous.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			We all laughed at TM when they brought out Rocketballz, but Mavrik and Harpic Flash Sub Zero are equally preposterous.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they do come up with some daft names. I tend to prefer the simple numeric ones you can follow. F7, F8, F9. M4, M5, M6. G20, G25, G30 (although Ping buggered it up a bit after that).


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 19, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Sorry track is the only way to describe some courses. Take Lydd as an example but you need to also add the word goat in front.
		
Click to expand...

I often refer to my home course as my 'track' - without anything derogatory implied whatsoever - it's a great 'track'.  Though I do also often refer to my clubs as my 'bats'.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			We all laughed at TM when they brought out Rocketballz, but Mavrik and Harpic Flash Sub Zero are equally preposterous.
		
Click to expand...

Were they not stalkers in The Running Man?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			We all laughed at TM when they brought out Rocketballz, but Mavrik and Harpic Flash Sub Zero are equally preposterous.
		
Click to expand...

Would love to be a fly on the wall in some of these marketing meetings trying to come up with the new driver name. Wonder how they come up with these crap names. Be classy like Titleist and Ping and keep it simple


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah they do come up with some daft names. I tend to prefer the simple numeric ones you can follow. F7, F8, F9. M4, M5, M6. G20, G25, G30 (although Ping buggered it up a bit after that).
		
Click to expand...

I agree and I think the same applies with cars. Audi with simple A3, Q5 etc, or BMW with 320 for example just seems no nonsense. Let the quality of the car do the talking, no need for a silly name. But then it says a lot about Nissan and Renault that they spend ages thinking about Quashqai, Twingo, Kangoo etc. 

To me, 917F says quality, Epic Rogue Jailbait Sub Zero doesn't.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I agree and I think the same applies with cars. Audi with simple A3, Q5 etc, or BMW with 320 for example just seems no nonsense. Let the quality of the car do the talking, no need for a silly name. But then it says a lot about Nissan and Renault that they spend ages thinking about Quashqai, Twingo, Kangoo etc.

To me, 917F says quality, Epic Rogue Jailbait Sub Zero doesn't.
		
Click to expand...

Fine, but a BMW 320 used to be a 3 series, with a 2 litre engine. The numbers haven't made sense for ages.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Fine, but a BMW 320 used to be a 3 series, with a 2 litre engine. The numbers haven't made sense for ages.
		
Click to expand...

You're right and the problem is 2 litres doesn't mean anything with electric cars


----------



## Imurg (Jan 19, 2021)

sunshine said:



			You're right and the problem is 2 litres does mean anything with electric cars
		
Click to expand...

Its the capacity of the cup holders isn't it..?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 20, 2021)

Snow


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

Once upon a time for a while in the mid-1980s I swore by Wilson Ultra golf balls  and using them got down into mid single figures H/C.  But they were 'stones' were they not - so how could I possibly have done that...surely to get to SF I should have invested in top price Titleists or the 'then day' equivalents.

Though maybe if I had I'd have got to Cat 1 rather than get stuck at 6


----------



## tomshanks (Jan 20, 2021)

People on selling pages like FB Marketplace and Gumtree asking for hugely unrealistic prices for golf clubs, bags & balls etc that look like they were dug out of a skip in the 70's


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2021)

tomshanks said:



			People on selling pages like FB Marketplace and Gumtree asking for hugely unrealistic prices for *golf clubs, bags & balls etc that look like they were dug out of a skip in the 70's*

Click to expand...

@Crow will be wanting to know...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2021)

HID and her insistence on returning our home to some kind of showroom status - she really is taking early spring cleaning to a new height, I now have to get rid of approx 500 golf balls stored in carrier bags. That will mean probably having to go through and grade them to a degree before I can get them on e-bay. Some I know have never been hit, some barely and look as new and some would struggle to get in my practice bag. Seems like a laborious job but she's insistent they go and if so I want the most cash I can. Just feel the work v the monetary value isn't going to be worth it


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 20, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID and her insistence on returning our home to some kind of showroom status - she really is taking early spring cleaning to a new height, I now have to get rid of approx 500 golf balls stored in carrier bags. That will mean probably having to go through and grade them to a degree before I can get them on e-bay. Some I know have never been hit, some barely and look as new and some would struggle to get in my practice bag. Seems like a laborious job but she's insistent they go and if so I want the most cash I can. Just feel the work v the monetary value isn't going to be worth it
		
Click to expand...

Why  not just return them to the range 😂😂😂


----------



## Crow (Jan 20, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			HID and her insistence on returning our home to some kind of showroom status - she really is taking early spring cleaning to a new height, I now have to get rid of approx 500 golf balls stored in carrier bags. That will mean probably having to go through and grade them to a degree before I can get them on e-bay. Some I know have never been hit, some barely and look as new and some would struggle to get in my practice bag. Seems like a laborious job but she's insistent they go and if so I want the most cash I can. Just feel the work v the monetary value isn't going to be worth it
		
Click to expand...

You need a shed, with a big padlock.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 20, 2021)

Crow said:



			You need a shed, with a big padlock.
		
Click to expand...

Who really needs 500 random golf balls?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jan 20, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Who really needs 500 random golf balls?
		
Click to expand...

Don't you recall looking in my mate Pete's bag at Beau Desert?


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 21, 2021)

After a sort out of my golf balls I'm sure I've got more to start this season than I had last season.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			After a sort out of my golf balls I'm sure I've got more to start this season than I had last season.
		
Click to expand...

How can that be an irritation. Surely that should be in the Positive thread ?

Do you have magice elves in your garage producing golf balls?


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How can that be an irritation. Surely that should be in the Positive thread ?

Do you have magice elves in your garage producing golf balls?
		
Click to expand...

He shares a shed with Homer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2021)

The complete drivel that Wayne Riley spouts on Sky Golf - just beyond annoying all the time and now would encourage they play slowly so that they don’t finish their round .

Shame they just can’t have Ken Brown only in the commentary


----------



## sunshine (Jan 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The complete drivel that Wayne Riley spouts on Sky Golf - just beyond annoying all the time and now would encourage they play slowly so that they don’t finish their round .

Shame they just can’t have Ken Brown only in the commentary
		
Click to expand...

What was his point? Must have had a reason to suggest go slow.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			What was his point? Must have had a reason to suggest go slow.
		
Click to expand...

to ensure that they don’t play too many holes in the worse weather conditions and end up playing the harder holes in the better conditions in the morning


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 21, 2021)

It annoys me that my bag just never feels complete.. when will I be happy with my clubs? Who knows!

I know its a me problem, and not golf on the whole's fault - but the desire for new equipment hits me hard! Ive built a full new 14 club bag this year and yet I never stop looking at new pieces to add in or swap out.

And if its not clubs, its accessories!
Ive brought 2x golf bags (carry and waterproof trolley bag) 
A trolley
2x golf shoes
loads of clothes


When will my obsession with new stuff end?!


----------



## Slime (Jan 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I never stop looking at new pieces to add in or swap out.
And if its not clubs, its accessories!
Ive brought 2x golf bags (carry and waterproof trolley bag)
A trolley
*2x golf shoes*
loads of clothes

When will my obsession with new stuff end?!
		
Click to expand...

I always find it's best to buy 2x golf shoes, just buying one leaves me walking oddly.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jan 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			I always find it's best to buy 2x golf shoes, just buying one leaves me walking oddly.  

Click to expand...

You must be bored....

One pair of Nike Roshe 
One pair of Puma RSG


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			It annoys me that my bag just never feels complete.. when will I be happy with my clubs? Who knows!

I know its a me problem, and not golf on the whole's fault - but the desire for new equipment hits me hard! Ive built a full new 14 club bag this year and yet I never stop looking at new pieces to add in or swap out.

And if its not clubs, its accessories!
Ive brought 2x golf bags (carry and waterproof trolley bag)
A trolley
2x golf shoes
loads of clothes


When will my obsession with new stuff end?!
		
Click to expand...

I'm always happy with my clubs. Until I see another one I might be happier with. 

All the lockdowns have turned me into an online shopping addict, I'm worse than my wife for it. Usually clothes rather than clubs as they're cheaper.


----------



## Dando (Jan 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



@Crow will be wanting to know...
		
Click to expand...

That’s far too modern for him


----------



## Crow (Jan 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			It annoys me that my bag just never feels complete.. when will I be happy with my clubs? Who knows!

When will my obsession with *new stuff *end?!
		
Click to expand...

You think you're got problems, you should try being obsessed with old stuff!

You don't have to wait for new product releases, no supply chain issues, prices are much lower and you don't need to worry if you could have got it slightly cheaper somewhere else.


----------



## IainP (Jan 21, 2021)

Maybe not the right thread but anyway..
Am in a faceache group relating to some simulator software. Someone posts wanting an improvement to switch from yards to feet when you become close to the green. Fair enough I guess, these were the comments though:
- I made a conversion chart that I can reference while playing because I got tired of doing the math in my head.
- I use Alexa and ask her to convert the distance. It gets old fast.
- I made a conversion spreadsheet!!

😐🤷‍♂️


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 21, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			It annoys me that my bag just never feels complete.. when will I be happy with my clubs? Who knows!

I know its a me problem, and not golf on the whole's fault - but the desire for new equipment hits me hard! Ive built a full new 14 club bag this year and yet I never stop looking at new pieces to add in or swap out.

And if its not clubs, its accessories!
Ive brought 2x golf bags (carry and waterproof trolley bag)
A trolley
2x golf shoes
loads of clothes


When will my obsession with new stuff end?!
		
Click to expand...

Clothes and especially golf shoes are my weakness


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 21, 2021)

Not golf balls then!


----------



## Dando (Jan 21, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Not golf balls then!
		
Click to expand...

His nickname is “the range ball kid” although “kid” is up for dispute


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 23, 2021)

I have found myself watching highlights from _The Trilby Tour _of years past and actually rather enjoying it...

I’m thinking the reason is that it reminds me of playing golf with my mates and how much I’m missing it...and so in some bizarre way it’s filling that hole.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 23, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Clothes and especially golf shoes are my weakness
		
Click to expand...

The never ending journey of finding some trousers that fit!


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 23, 2021)

Trying to work out if I'll be overdressed for the weather on the course this afternoon - it's just above freezing but glorious sunshine and no wind


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2021)

Scottish golfers brooding over what to wear when playing golf


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Scottish golfers brooding over what to wear when playing golf 

Click to expand...

Sorry - The correct answer to the what to wear is base layer and hoodie - two Hot Hands hand warmers in the pouch of the hoodie and you are sorted.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 23, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Scottish golfers brooding over what to wear when playing golf 

Click to expand...

A smile?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2021)

switching over to a carry bag to play, getting to the first green and finding you left your putter out


----------



## BrianM (Jan 24, 2021)

Course Frozen 😫😫


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 24, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			switching over to a carry bag to play, getting to the first green and finding you left your putter out

Click to expand...

In same vein, taking pencil bag with half set out - thinking only going to do it once or twice so just putting minimum stock of balls, tees, markers, spare glove etc, and forgetting to replenish - then after a few rounds finding I’ve run out of tees I need and down to two balls spare - both being pickups I won’t normally use.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In same vein, taking pencil bag with half set out - thinking only going to do it once or twice so just putting minimum stock of balls, tees, markers, spare glove etc, and forgetting to replenish - then after a few rounds finding I’ve run out of tees I need and down to two balls spare - both being pickups I won’t normally use.
		
Click to expand...

In the same vein, leaving your waterproofs out and not bothering with a brolly, to save weight because the weatherman sad it won't rain, only to find he was wrong at the furthest point on the course away from the clubhouse.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Course Frozen 😫😫
		
Click to expand...

not a good combination at Fortrose its quite fun at Nairn when its like this,


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			In same vein, taking pencil bag with half set out - thinking only going to do it once or twice so just putting minimum stock of balls, tees, markers, spare glove etc, and forgetting to replenish - then after a few rounds finding I’ve run out of tees I need and down to two balls spare - both being pickups I won’t normally use.
		
Click to expand...

when i do this its usually frozen, so just take one tee an orange castle for the driver and use the edge of the mat for other shots.... has to scramble around looking for my only tee a few times yesterday, slow dave was the same with a pink castle


----------



## evemccc (Jan 24, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Course Frozen 😫😫
		
Click to expand...

How are the pod of dolphins coping? Fabulous course


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 24, 2021)

we don't see them that often at Nairn over winter, i think they tend to go into deeper water over winter, some of the pod are tracked and were off the coast of Holland a fair bit acording to WDCS who tracked them. the main reason they wait just off the lighthouse is to catch Salmon as thats where the deep water gap.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 24, 2021)

Having stuff to do when there's a free tee time at lunchtime and it's a lovely sunny day


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 24, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			we don't see them that often at Nairn over winter, i think they tend to go into deeper water over winter, some of the pod are tracked and were off the coast of Holland a fair bit acording to WDCS who tracked them. the main reason they wait just off the lighthouse is to catch Salmon as thats where the deep water gap.
		
Click to expand...

I've got the house next to the lighthouse booked for a few days in June (if allowed by then) - golf and dolphins on the doorstep.







Bottlenose dolphin - Chanonry Point by David Young, on Flickr


----------



## Imurg (Jan 24, 2021)

Does Radar actually know anything about Golf..?
He seems to be constantly...well, wrong..


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Does Radar actually know anything about Golf..?
He seems to be constantly...well, wrong..
		
Click to expand...

The ‘puff’ must be in the wrong direction 🤷‍♂️🤣


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 24, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			switching over to a carry bag to play, getting to the first green and finding you left your putter out

Click to expand...

This should be in the schoolboy thread😂


----------



## chrisd (Jan 24, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I've got the house next to the lighthouse booked for a few days in June (if allowed by then) - golf and dolphins on the doorstep.







Bottlenose dolphin - Chanonry Point by David Young, on Flickr
		
Click to expand...

That's a great photo ! Long way to travel for me and my camera in the hope of a similar shot 👍


----------



## TheBigDraw (Jan 24, 2021)

Wrongfully taking the honour !!


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 24, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I've got the house next to the lighthouse booked for a few days in June (if allowed by then) - golf and dolphins on the doorstep.







Bottlenose dolphin - Chanonry Point by David Young, on Flickr
		
Click to expand...

I played Fortrose a few years ago with Patrick, wife went for a walk to spot the dolphins, I saw a otter on the course today but a bit to far away to get a photo.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jan 24, 2021)

TheBigDraw said:



			Wrongfully taking the honour !!
		
Click to expand...

You can have mine if you want. I've never been too fussed about it.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 24, 2021)

chrisd said:



			That's a great photo ! Long way to travel for me and my camera in the hope of a similar shot 👍
		
Click to expand...

Ta - Took six hours out on that beach that day (same on the day before with other pics but none as good as this) before the dolphins arrived - and it was pouring rain when I took this - so i suppose a bit like a medal round in Surrey but using much more expensive gear.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Does Radar actually know anything about Golf..?
He seems to be constantly...well, wrong..
		
Click to expand...

I've lost count of how many times he says something like "anything within 15 feet would be a miracle here" and then they put it to 4. It's like he doesn't realise how good they are.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 25, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Does Radar actually know anything about Golf..?
He seems to be constantly...well, wrong..
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 25, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Ta - Took six hours out on that beach that day (same on the day before with other pics but none as good as this) before the dolphins arrived - and it was pouring rain when I took this - so i suppose a bit like a medal round in Surrey but using much more expensive gear.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Rlburnside (Jan 25, 2021)

Great photo of the dolphins takes a lot of luck and patience 👍 This is one of killer whale I took of a video when we were out fishing.


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 25, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Great photo of the dolphins takes a lot of luck and patience 👍 This is one of killer whale I took of a video when we were out fishing.
		
Click to expand...

I'd love to photograph killer whales, but the missus won't get on a boat after spending three hours with severe seasickness on a fishing trip off the Florida Keys a few years back. Just started watching Simon King's programme filming wildlife in Shetland and thinking how good it would be to go back there with cameras (we had a couple of week long trips up there when my brother in law lived in Lerwick).

To make this post golf related I played Dornoch on the way up on one of those trips, played really well - and then got beaten up by the wind every day at Shetland Golf Club outside Lerwick, can't remember how much it cost for a week's ticket but it was pennies. 

God that's a long time ago - we came out of the pub one night and Lerwick harbour had a good few Russians standing there, soaking wet with blankets draped round them and pretty much every policeman on the island in attendance - it was the night Gorbachev was arrested and the crews were jumping off the factory ships and swimming ashore - just googled it - August 1991


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			I'd love to photograph killer whales, but the missus won't get on a boat after spending three hours with severe seasickness on a fishing trip off the Florida Keys a few years back. Just started watching Simon King's programme filming wildlife in Shetland and thinking how good it would be to go back there with cameras (we had a couple of week long trips up there when my brother in law lived in Lerwick).

To make this post golf related I played Dornoch on the way up on one of those trips, played really well - and then got beaten up by the wind every day at Shetland Golf Club outside Lerwick, can't remember how much it cost for a week's ticket but it was pennies.

God that's a long time ago - we came out of the pub one night and Lerwick harbour had a good few Russians standing there, soaking wet with blankets draped round them and pretty much every policeman on the island in attendance - it was the night Gorbachev was arrested and the crews were jumping off the factory ships and swimming ashore - just googled it - August 1991
		
Click to expand...

they get quite a few at the mouth ot the Moray firth, WDCS reg do trips out whale watching from Spey Bay, also seen them just off Stromness Golf club, hunting seals that were sitting on the beach below the course


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 26, 2021)

We have been told we can now only play twice a week, due to the abuse of the tee sheet due to some not sticking to the 3 bookings a week. tee sheet rammed every day, yet turn up on the tee and hardly a soul on the course, many booking times everyday them not using them anyway and not turning up or cancel the last min.
club had had to put the starter back on the first tee to monitor and staff cecking the sheets everyday and checking who's booking,

i suppose we should be greatful we are allowed to play at all, but a pain that some have spoilt it for the majority again


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Golf companies not changing the name of a product when the new version of that product is completely different to the one it replaces.
Why do Titleist/Callaway/TM et al change the name of their club ranges but not their ball ranges?
Titleist in particular...since 2010 they've had the 910, 913, 915, 917, TS and now TSi ranges of woods.
And in all that time they've had the same number of revisions of the ProV1 but its still called the ProV1 and has been for 20 years..why?
Why have there been 8 ( I think) variants of the AD333?
Chromesoft, Zstar, TP5 and probably more....if the product is different, like the clubs, then change the name.
The new Titleist balls should be called ProV21...would anyone not play them because of a name change?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Golf companies not changing the name of a product when the new version of that product is completely different to the one it replaces.
Why do Titleist/Callaway/TM et al change the name of their club ranges but not their ball ranges?
Titleist in particular...since 2010 they've had the 910, 913, 915, 917, TS and now TSi ranges of woods.
And in all that time they've had the same number of revisions of the ProV1 but its still called the ProV1 and has been for 20 years..why?
Why have there been 8 ( I think) variants of the AD333?
Chromesoft, Zstar, TP5 and probably more....if the product is different, like the clubs, then change the name.
The new Titleist balls should be called ProV21...would anyone not play them because of a name change?
		
Click to expand...

I guess the changes to the golf ball are not as significant? Funnily enough a lot of the Titleist range changes frequently, like TruSoft/TruFeel, NXT/whatever that became, AVX and TourSoft coming in... but I guess with the ProV1 being market leader for God knows how many years they don't want to jeopardise that by changing the name. People will stick with the ball no matter what changes they make.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I guess the changes to the golf ball are not as significant? Funnily enough a lot of the Titleist range changes frequently, like TruSoft/TruFeel, NXT/whatever that became, AVX and TourSoft coming in... but I guess with the ProV1 being market leader for God knows how many years they don't want to jeopardise that by changing the name. People will stick with the ball no matter what changes they make.
		
Click to expand...

As I've mentioned before, if a change is so minimal as to not require a change of name, is that change worthwhile? Why do it?
Applies to clubs and balls..and anything else for that matter.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Golf companies not changing the name of a product when the new version of that product is completely different to the one it replaces.
Why do Titleist/Callaway/TM et al change the name of their club ranges but not their ball ranges?
Titleist in particular...since 2010 they've had the 910, 913, 915, 917, TS and now TSi ranges of woods.
And in all that time they've had the same number of revisions of the ProV1 but its still called the ProV1 and has been for 20 years..why?
Why have there been 8 ( I think) variants of the AD333?
Chromesoft, Zstar, TP5 and probably more....if the product is different, like the clubs, then change the name.
The new Titleist balls should be called ProV21...would anyone not play them because of a name change?
		
Click to expand...

Why does VW keep bringing out new versions of the Golf?

Pro V1 is the gold standard. Totally dominant in its market. There's a very good reason Titleist want to retain the product / name. At the same time, they need to keep tweaking it to ensure it remains a leading product.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Why does VW keep bringing out new versions of the Golf?

Pro V1 is the gold standard. Totally dominant in its market. There's a very good reason Titleist want to retain the product / name. At the same time, they need to keep tweaking it to ensure it remains a leading product.
		
Click to expand...

The point is that they change club names but rarely ball names. Yet every 2 years we get a new and improved ProV1 - so its not a ProV1 anymore.
What about Chromesoft, Zstar, AD333....?
AD333 is like Trigger's broom...no wonder it's the best selling 2 piece ball - they've been selling a different ball every couple of years under the same name.
The only thing the newest ball has in common with the oldest ball is that it's a 2 piece.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The point is that they change club names but rarely ball names. Yet every 2 years we get a new and improved ProV1 - so its not a ProV1 anymore.
What about Chromesoft, Zstar, AD333....?
AD333 is like Trigger's broom...no wonder it's the best selling 2 piece ball - they've been selling a different ball every couple of years under the same name.
The only thing the newest ball has in common with the oldest ball is that it's a 2 piece.
		
Click to expand...

It's familiar to people. They don't have to remember the new name. It's easy for the suppliers, distributors, retail, as it's already on the computer system, and gets re-ordered automatically. Loads of reasons. They sell way more golf balls than clubs, so keep it simple.
Also, if anyone ordered some, and got last years, or ordered last years, and got this years, who would really notice?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It's familiar to people. They don't have to remember the new name. It's easy for the suppliers, distributors, retail, as it's already on the computer system, and gets re-ordered automatically. Loads of reasons. They sell way more golf balls than clubs, so keep it simple.
Also, if anyone ordered some, and got last years, or ordered last years, and got this years, who would really notice?
		
Click to expand...

Apparently some people believe they can tell the difference every year....


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The point is that they change club names but rarely ball names. Yet every 2 years we get a new and improved ProV1 - so its not a ProV1 anymore.
What about Chromesoft, Zstar, AD333....?
AD333 is like Trigger's broom...no wonder it's the best selling 2 piece ball - they've been selling a different ball every couple of years under the same name.
The only thing the newest ball has in common with the oldest ball is that it's a 2 piece.
		
Click to expand...

It does make me laugh with the AD333 to be fair - I believe the name refers to the fact it had 333 dimples? Now it has 338 dimples though, so the rubbish wordy name they gave it doesn't even mean anything now either.   (I might be wrong about that being where 333 came from, but I'm sure I read it somewhere.)


----------



## sunshine (Jan 26, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It does make me laugh with the AD333 to be fair - I believe the name refers to the fact it had 333 dimples? Now it has 338 dimples though, so the rubbish wordy name they gave it doesn't even mean anything now either.   (I might be wrong about that being where 333 came from, but I'm sure I read it somewhere.)
		
Click to expand...

 i always thought it was about the number of dimples too.

But there aren't 7 oaks in Sevenoaks either.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 26, 2021)

sunshine said:



 i always thought it was about the number of dimples too.

But there aren't 7 oaks in Sevenoaks either.
		
Click to expand...

There used to be. A lot went west in the big storm decades ago.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As I've mentioned before, if a change is so minimal as to not require a change of name, is that change worthwhile? Why do it?
Applies to clubs and balls..and anything else for that matter.
		
Click to expand...

If you're not an elite player, all changes to clubs and balls are basically of no consequence.
In order to encourage the average club golfer to buy new clubs (which they don't need), they have to change the name.
There is no such need to encourage them to keep buying balls - they are consumables, so the name can stay unchanged.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 7, 2021)

just managing to go to all square on 14, when slow day pulls one left off the tee on 15, hits the edge of the new LH bunker and takes a big bounce right, get down there the ball is 6 inches from the hole, my drive that was down the middle is in the bunker


----------



## BrianM (Feb 9, 2021)

The bloody weather, frozen solid here and looks like no let up.
Was wanting to give my new trolley a run out as well 😡


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 9, 2021)

BrianM said:



			The bloody weather, frozen solid here and looks like no let up.
Was wanting to give my new trolley a run out as well 😡
		
Click to expand...

just fit some runners on it and take it round the course


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2021)

Ever noticed how we're always told that we shouldn't upgrade our kit every year as the gains will me minimal?
Recall how we're told we should change drivers every 3-4 years, irons every 5-6 or whatever the numbers are...
Ever noticed that all the YouTubers who review clubs always change the contents of their bags every year ..?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Ever noticed how we're always told that we shouldn't upgrade our kit every year as the gains will me minimal?
Recall how we're told we should change drivers every 3-4 years, irons every 5-6 or whatever the numbers are...
Ever noticed that all the YouTubers who review clubs always change the contents of their bags every year ..?


Click to expand...

I mean I probably would as well if I got it all for free.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2021)

BrianM said:



			The bloody weather, frozen solid here and looks like no let up.
Was wanting to give my new trolley a run out as well 😡
		
Click to expand...

Fortrose would have been open wouldn't it, Nairn was yesterday, though still winter greens.

Inverness i fear will be like 2010, courses closed off and on till march


----------



## BrianM (Feb 10, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Fortrose would have been open wouldn't it, Nairn was yesterday, though still winter greens.

Inverness i fear will be like 2010, courses closed off and on till march
		
Click to expand...

Fortrose was closed, covered in snow and frozen over.
Inverness has been closed for weeks now, no let up in sight!!!


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 10, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Fortrose was closed, covered in snow and frozen over.
Inverness has been closed for weeks now, no let up in sight!!!
		
Click to expand...

played Nairn on the weekend and we had s few full greens on, but monday was back on winters, today closed for snow.

can't see the Inverness courses opening any time soon... went though the Kings yesterday and it looked like most of it had gone.... but will be back to sq one after last nights flurry. 


nothing as bad as this weather wise in 10 years


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2021)

Left the lid loose on my Sharpie 'mini' that stays in the golf bag & it totally dried out. Shame as it still had a lot of life left in it 

I'll support my local pro-shop for a replacement though (instead of funding the corporate online giants, use them or lose them ) 

edit; this isn't the exact one but it looked exactly like this:


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			Left the lid loose on my Sharpie 'mini' that stays in the golf bag & it totally dried out. Shame as it still had a lot of life left in it 

I'll support my local pro-shop for a replacement though (instead of funding the corporate online giants, use them or lose them ) 

edit; this isn't the exact one but it looked exactly like this:


View attachment 34955


Click to expand...

I've got two of those. OMG they last for ages!


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I've got two of those. OMG they last for ages!
		
Click to expand...


They 'should' last for ages 

To be honest I haven't totally ruled out foul play  because I'm pretty careful when replacing the lid (I like to hear it go 'click')


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			To be honest I haven't totally ruled out foul play  because I'm pretty careful when replacing the lid (I like to hear it go 'click')
		
Click to expand...

As sabotage goes, it’s not up there with the most evil.  😂😂


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2021)

Traminator said:



			Phew...
Hopefully that'll put your pro's mind at rest for the next few mortgage payments 👍😉
		
Click to expand...

Don't get me wrong I'm gonna haggle, I mean its still money!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			Left the lid loose on my Sharpie 'mini' that stays in the golf bag & it totally dried out. Shame as it still had a lot of life left in it 

I'll support my local pro-shop for a replacement though (instead of funding the corporate online giants, use them or lose them ) 

edit; this isn't the exact one but it looked exactly like this:


View attachment 34955


Click to expand...

I have that one! In purple as well. I must have had it in the bag two years at least, still going strong.


----------



## Slab (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have that one! In purple as well.* I must have had it in the bag two years at least, still going strong.*

Click to expand...

I'd urge you to be vigilant & look after yours, you never know what's round the corner


----------



## chrisd (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I must have had it in the bag two years at least, still going strong.
		
Click to expand...


I take my cap off to you  - just hope I remember to put it back on again 🤞🤞


----------



## banjofred (Feb 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			I'd urge you to be vigilant & look after yours, you never know what's round the corner 

Click to expand...

I wonder if we could get Netflix to start a new detective series (possible murder mystery??) about this. I'd watch it. I'd like to know who messed with your marker. Then something like "the Spanish Inquisition" could pounce and get em' good.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 10, 2021)

Would the same have happened if you had bought an orange one?


----------



## banjofred (Feb 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Would the same have happened if you had bought an orange one?
		
Click to expand...

Maybe if it smelled "orange...y"


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			Left the lid loose on my Sharpie 'mini' that stays in the golf bag & it totally dried out. Shame as it still had a lot of life left in it 

I'll support my local pro-shop for a replacement though (instead of funding the corporate online giants, use them or lose them ) 

edit; this isn't the exact one but it looked exactly like this:


View attachment 34955


Click to expand...

Always best to use the pro shop and you can get a proper fitting for your replacement.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have that one! In purple as well. I must have had it in the bag two years at least, still going strong.
		
Click to expand...

Two years! You should be looking to upgrade much more frequently to benefit from the advances in technology.


----------



## Slime (Feb 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			Don't get me wrong I'm gonna haggle, I mean its still money!
		
Click to expand...

Does he price match?


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 11, 2021)

-12 in Nairn last night..... not a chance of my arranged game today


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			To be honest I haven't totally ruled out foul play  because I'm pretty careful when replacing the lid (I like to hear it go 'click')
		
Click to expand...

I reckon someone has stolen its innards.  I once bought a new one and it dried up after about 4 days. Pulled it apart and there was nothing at all inside. Nothing. Nada. Rien.  I reckon theres a bootleg market for them.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			-12 in Nairn last night..... not a chance of my arranged game today

Click to expand...

Thought you'd shot twelve under for a minute, I was about to give you a standing ovation at my desk.


----------



## Slab (Feb 11, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			I reckon someone has stolen its innards.  I once bought a new one and it dried up after about 4 days. Pulled it apart and there was nothing at all inside. Nothing. Nada. Rien.  I reckon theres a bootleg market for them.
		
Click to expand...

Hadn't thought of that but you're right, I could've bought a ringer that had been nicked and stripped for parts then sold on! 

Maybe if a complain repeatedly on Sharpie's twitter feed i'll get them to send a new one?


----------



## sunshine (Feb 11, 2021)

Slab said:



			Hadn't thought of that but you're right, I could've bought a ringer that had been nicked and stripped for parts then sold on! 

Maybe if a complain repeatedly on Sharpie's twitter feed i'll get them to send a new one?
		
Click to expand...

Go for it Karen


----------



## IainP (Feb 14, 2021)

With young Jordan showing a bit of form recently it's brought the "Speith" brigade out on social media. Often supporting & rooting for him 🤷‍♂️
So why not give the guy a bit of respect and call him "Spieth", i.e. his actual name! It's only 6 letters in order to remember.🤔

#nothing to do with grammar.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 17, 2021)

I hit the driver plum in the middle of the face and the smash factor is only 1.45 !?! How is that possible?? Hopefully the measuring device is wrong and when the season starts I carry on smacking plum in the middle.


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 17, 2021)

What measuring device are you using?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Feb 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I hit the driver plum in the middle of the face and the smash factor is only 1.45 !?! How is that possible?? Hopefully the measuring device is wrong and when the season starts I carry on smacking plum in the middle.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a brand new ball?


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 17, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			What measuring device are you using?
		
Click to expand...

G80 but I I don’t see a massive difference when I slap it round the face .. I might go higher there is a sweet point somewhere I got 1.48 out of it in the summer


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 17, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Was it a brand new ball?
		
Click to expand...

Swapped it out titleists one a pro v and then a distance one


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 18, 2021)

seeing the damage done to the fist green on the Newton (9hole) done by sledgers


----------



## DanFST (Feb 18, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			G80 but I I don’t see a massive difference when I slap it round the face .. I might go higher there is a sweet point somewhere I got 1.48 out of it in the summer
		
Click to expand...

g80 can be off up to 5mph on clubhead speed. And off on ball speed.


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 18, 2021)

DanFST said:



			g80 can be off up to 5mph on clubhead speed. And off on ball speed.
		
Click to expand...

Let’s hope so, because if it is being too conservative I could be in for a pleasant surprise when the course opens .. the distance is off But that’s just an algorithm and the smash factor is just the club head speed and ball speed measurement. What was said on TXG about the sensors was quite interesting, and they said the sensor picks up part of the club whether that be a front, side or back profile and that was partly why the efficiency/ smash factors varied.
In my case the differences are related to temperature as the club profile is unaltered but the ball conditions have changed... so yes 1.45 is disappointing but it might be pragmatic to say it will only get better as the temperature rises. In the grand scheme of things there are bigger issues to deal with


----------



## ADB (Feb 18, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I hit the driver plum in the middle of the face and the smash factor is only 1.45 !?! How is that possible?? Hopefully the measuring device is wrong and when the season starts I carry on smacking plum in the middle.
		
Click to expand...

I'd be delighted to hit the centre of the clubface


----------



## harpo_72 (Feb 18, 2021)

ADB said:



			I'd be delighted to hit the centre of the clubface
		
Click to expand...

Just swing within yourself ... big face clubs encourage high speed thrashing


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

Featured groups on the PGA coverage.
OK, it's nice to see DJ, Scott, Bobby et al but they're playing junk for the most part.
I'd prefer to see the guys playing well....


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Featured groups on the PGA coverage.
OK, it's nice to see DJ, Scott, Bobby et al but they're playing junk for the most part.
I'd prefer to see the guys playing well....
		
Click to expand...

It is like watching amateur hour at present. Scott's 7 on 17 when he was 63 yards away for 2 being a case in point.

Bubbas drive on 1, the shot tracer was amazing though.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 18, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			It is like watching amateur hour at present. Scott's 7 on 17 when he was 63 yards away for 2 being a case in point.

Bubbas drive on 1, the shot tracer was amazing though.
		
Click to expand...

That was like a Fragger special but in reverse.....


----------



## NearHull (Feb 18, 2021)

I like Rich Beem, but he just said “Golf your ball”.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I like Rich Beem, but he just said “Golf your ball”.
		
Click to expand...

I only speak English, could you translate that for me please?


----------



## NearHull (Feb 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I only speak English, could you translate that for me please? 

Click to expand...

I’m not sure how to translate that phrase - if he starts to talk about “rolling his rock” should I cancel my Sky Sports subscription?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 18, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I’m not sure how to translate that phrase - if he starts to talk about “rolling his rock” should I cancel my Sky Sports subscription?
		
Click to expand...

Well, that's a big step but it's hard to argue  otherwise.


----------



## NearHull (Feb 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Well, that's a big step but it's hard to argue  otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve decided to stay with it as I’m enjoying BdC visiting all parts of the course.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Feb 19, 2021)

"Calloway" and "Titliest"


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 19, 2021)

My current random irritation is not being able to be randomly irritated by any aspect of my game.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

American golf commentators! and whilst I’m at it the amount of commercial breaks during coverage!


----------



## Slab (Feb 20, 2021)

Boomy said:



			American golf commentators! and whilst I’m at it the amount of commercial breaks during coverage!
		
Click to expand...

I get the US commentary too (with faldo etc) but not much by way of ad breaks though, maybe one or two an hour at most
Must be the broadcaster of the channel you get it on


----------



## Boomy (Feb 20, 2021)

Crikey no 😫 the American commentary is 90% drivel or bias towards American players. 

The ad breaks are always a lot worse when it’s through the American host broadcasters - literally every 10 mins! It’s tolerable on the sky golf broadcasts.


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 20, 2021)

This crazy rule about having to putt the ball in the hole


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2021)

Well it felt spring like outside today.
Am looking forward to our forum friends based in Scotland, Italy, Mauritius, etc. posting their tales of golf and sharing pictures - honest 🤬🙃🤔


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			Well it felt spring like outside today.
Am looking forward to our forum friends based in Scotland, Italy, Mauritius, etc. posting their tales of golf and sharing pictures - honest 🤬🙃🤔
		
Click to expand...

i didn't play today, was a bit golfed out so no pics from me anyway... it was a fantastic day though


----------



## IainP (Feb 21, 2021)

Slab said:



			I get the US commentary too (with faldo etc) but not much by way of ad breaks though, maybe one or two an hour at most
Must be the broadcaster of the channel you get it on
		
Click to expand...

Similar for me also, you can tell when the main broadcaster goes to a break as "2nd string" commentators slip in & you see more golf away from the top few groups.

Mind you I will be ticking off whenever they mention "Fitzpatrick trying to win for the first time" 🤨  Already one tick...


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			Well it felt spring like outside today.
Am looking forward to our forum friends based in Scotland, Italy, Mauritius, etc. posting their tales of golf and sharing pictures - honest 🤬🙃🤔
		
Click to expand...

When you spend a week of stuck in the house (due to a foot of snow outside) by changing your putting grip and get the ball rolling nicely - only to try it out on the course and the greens are nothing like the same speed as your carpet


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 21, 2021)

If I hear the word Poana just one more time ... 😡


----------



## backwoodsman (Feb 21, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			If I hear the word Poana just one more time ... 😡
		
Click to expand...

What, the Disney cartoon film?


----------



## Italian outcast (Feb 21, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			If I hear the word Poana just one more time ... 😡
		
Click to expand...

i'll raise you 'coocooyoo'


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Mar 7, 2021)

"Speith" on a Golf forum.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 7, 2021)

people who don't shout fore

as we are approuching the 12 green yesterday ball comes flying from the 5th tee 100 yards off line onto the green and bounces past us, as we walked around the edge another ball lands on the 13th tee then bounces onto the 12th green, two young guys (20s)wander over, asked them why they didn't shout, just met with silence and a blank look.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

I watched a video on a Youtube Golf Channel (well I tried to watch it through but couldn't finish it) and the guys were discussing 'what's in my bag' - and they were going deep into the golfing tech around the shafts, clubheads, weightings, lofts etc etc. and why he had this and not that - the detailed whys and wherefores.   Not only am I sooo not interested in golf tech - it does my my head in to the extent that the prospect of being faced with it when I'm getting my new irons and driver next month fills me with dread - almost off-putting.

I just want a set of golf clubs that I can make work for me.  My pro and fitter can keep all of the tech stuff to themselves - if I do not need to know then maybe I just do not want to know.   Just find and fit me with something that I can work with towards getting my HI down and that will last me at least five, but ideally ten, years.   That's all I want.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I watched a video on a Youtube Golf Channel (well I tried to watch it through but couldn't finish it) and the guys were discussing 'what's in my bag' - and they were going deep into the golfing tech around the shafts, clubheads, weightings, lofts etc etc. and why he had this and not that - the detailed whys and wherefores.   Not only am I sooo not interested in golf tech - it does my my head in to the extent that the prospect of being faced with it when I'm getting my new irons and driver next month fills me with dread - almost off-putting.

I just want a set of golf clubs that I can make work for me.  My pro and fitter can keep all of the tech stuff to themselves - if I do not need to know then maybe I just do not want to know.   Just find and fit me with something that I can work with towards getting my HI down and that will last me at least five, but ideally ten, years.   That's all I want.
		
Click to expand...

What is the irritation here? If you tell your fitter you didn't need the technical jargon then he won't give it to you. If you just want whatever works works, then that's what you'll get. Or else you've gone to the wrong fitter I suppose.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What is the irritation here? If you tell your fitter you didn't need the technical jargon then he won't give it to you. If you just want whatever works works, then that's what you'll get. Or else you've gone to the wrong fitter I suppose.
		
Click to expand...

The irritation is that I find the implication that somehow the tech stuff is really important and stuff I should know and care about when buying golf clubs - that I couldn't possibly buy new clubs without that understanding.

Of course I suspect that I *don't *need to know this stuff - which makes it all the more irritating that I _feel _that some think I should - and that we handicap golfers seem jolly good at making something that is inherently very simple seem very complex - remember this is just my feeling and I do not suggest for one second that it might apply to anyone else - I know it's probably just me - which is why it's a _random _irritation


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The irritation is that I find the implication that somehow the tech stuff is really important and stuff I should know and care about when buying golf clubs - that I couldn't possibly buy new clubs without that understanding.

Of course I suspect that I *don't *need to know this stuff - which makes it all the more irritating that I _feel _that some think I should - and that we handicap golfers seem jolly good at making something that is inherently very simple seem very complex - remember this is just my feeling and I do not suggest for one second that it might apply to anyone else - I know it's probably just me - which is why it's a _random _irritation 

Click to expand...

That's fine, it just sounded like you were irritated about something that hadn't even happened yet.   It's horses for courses - some like to know every detail, some don't. The best thing about a fitting is that you can let someone else think about that on your behalf.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 16, 2021)

I've been playing golf for 50 years and absolutely love playing golf more than ever now that I am retired. After much reflection, I can say that there is only one thing that really irritates me. Golf Clubs. I mean the establishments not the equipment. The only real source of irritation for me. The worst offenders often have the best courses. That really irritates. Luckily, I find my own club one of the least worst I have ever known.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 18, 2021)

the fourball 4 groups in front of us yesterday that had decided to play Texas Scramble, course backd up behind them and no one in front for 6 holes, or they had lost sight of who ever was in front of them.

i've never seen anyone play this format out side a Comp where no one else was playing !!!


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			people who don't shout fore

as we are approuching the 12 green yesterday ball comes flying from the 5th tee 100 yards off line onto the green and bounces past us, as we walked around the edge another ball lands on the 13th tee then bounces onto the 12th green, two young guys (20s)wander over, asked them why they didn't shout, just met with silence and a blank look.
		
Click to expand...

And you didn't follow this up with a few choice words and a full explanation? The wife got hit once, no shout, but they will next time.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 18, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I've been playing golf for 50 years and absolutely love playing golf more than ever now that I am retired. After much reflection, I can say that there is only one thing that really irritates me. Golf Clubs. I mean the establishments not the equipment. The only real source of irritation for me. The worst offenders often have the best courses. That really irritates. Luckily, I find my own club one of the least worst I have ever known.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. Except the last bit. Mine is quite irritating. But they do try hard.


----------



## bobmac (Mar 18, 2021)

Noisey laptops.
3 weeks old and the fan never stops


----------



## sunshine (Mar 18, 2021)

bobmac said:



			Noisey laptops.
3 weeks old and the fan never stops  

Click to expand...

Probably shouldn't play golf with your laptop, it's not built to withstand the impact


----------



## Voyager EMH (Mar 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Agreed. Except the last bit. Mine is quite irritating. But they do try hard.
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean they are trying hard to be irritating. Sometimes at my club it feels like they are doing just that, (trying hard to be irritating) but fail to do it very well.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 18, 2021)

Well, stretching/warming up the ol' computer finger at this moment. Another 7 minutes and I have to slit peoples throats to try and get a tee time for the 29th. Going for about 10am to try and avoid the *slightly* more desperate people trying for early times.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 18, 2021)

The Countdowns that are going on all over the place.
Won't be long now
12 more sleeps
Is your kit ready?
Got a time booked?
One step closer 

I can't wait for the day before............

Here we go
Tally Ho
Where's your first drive going?
At last
Which end do you hold?

For the love of God will you give it a rest........


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The Countdowns that are going on all over the place.
Won't be long now
12 more sleeps
Is your kit ready?
Got a time booked?
One step closer

I can't wait for the day before............

Here we go
Tally Ho
Where's your first drive going?
At last
Which end do you hold?

For the love of God will you give it a rest........

Click to expand...

First one to lose a golf ball?


----------



## banjofred (Mar 18, 2021)

Too much drama going on already. BRS opened for first bookings tonight....can only play once in the first 3 days unless you want to play after 4 (fair enough). I had arranged with 2 other guys to play on the 29th. One of those guys has a friend who just put him in with their group on the 31st without arranging things. Jeez, people noticed that right off the bat.....2 bookings in those 3 days. People are really bored if they are counting people and how many times they have booked. Really getting the urge to change clubs......it's close......


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2021)

playing 4 games on the trot and looking like youve never touched a club before in your last game


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			playing 4 games on the trot and looking like youve never touched a club before in your last game
		
Click to expand...

Golfed out


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 19, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Golfed out
		
Click to expand...

thats my excuse


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 19, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			playing 4 games on the trot and looking like youve never touched a club before in your last game
		
Click to expand...

I've been playing 40 years and in the last couple of years there have been a lot of games where it looks like I have hit a ball before


----------



## MarkT (Mar 19, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			First one to lose a golf ball?
		
Click to expand...

Spread on number of holes before your back goes?


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 19, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Spread on number of holes before your back goes?
		
Click to expand...

Gone already, and that is just from watching golf on telly.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 19, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Spread on number of holes before your back goes?
		
Click to expand...

After lockdown one, My playing partner lasted to a pitch on the 4 hole before his back went, walked to the 9th and then went home, leaving me to play the back 9 on my own


----------



## MarkT (Mar 19, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			After lockdown one, My playing partner lasted to a pitch on the 4 hole before his back went, walked to the 9th and then went home, leaving me to play the back 9 on my own
		
Click to expand...

My only thought, if I get a tee time, is when to time gobbling down some anti-inflammatories


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 20, 2021)

Had to cut the lawn today and there was a breeze, but it was plenty warm enough for shorts in the garden - now wondering if it's too windy for them when I head out for a few holes on the links at quarter past three this afternoon  - if shorts are being utilised then I need to get my sock game right.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 20, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Had to cut the lawn today and there was a breeze, but it was plenty warm enough for shorts in the garden - now wondering if it's too windy for them when I head out for a few holes on the links at quarter past three this afternoon  - if shorts are being utilised then I need to get my sock game right.
		
Click to expand...

Just cut mine....2nd time. Getting some sharp sand on Monday that I'm spreading on the lawn....so wanted the lawn short enough so I wouldn't have to mow for a while. A nice day it certainly is......


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 20, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Just cut mine....2nd time. Getting some sharp sand on Monday that I'm spreading on the lawn....so wanted the lawn short enough so I wouldn't have to mow for a while. A nice day it certainly is......
		
Click to expand...

I don't have a lot of grass and found last year that cutting it twice a week made it really easy - quarter of an hour  job once the first couple of cuts are done.


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 20, 2021)

Traminator said:



			You are rubbing our 👃 noses in your various games of golf ⛳ in at least 2 wrong threads 😐😅
		
Click to expand...

Not at all - nine days and you folks will all be out there in the sunshine.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 25, 2021)

Dell Matchplay "Match is _tied_" No it isn't, it's ALL SQUARE!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Mar 26, 2021)

Traminator said:



			They've done it for worldwide translation as "all square" and "a half" don't make sense when translated literally.
		
Click to expand...

There is probably a minority group somewhere that represents 0.00000000000000000001% of the population that takes offence to the terms "all square" or "a half".


----------



## sunshine (Mar 26, 2021)

Maninblack4612 said:



			Dell Matchplay "Match is _tied_" No it isn't, it's ALL SQUARE!
		
Click to expand...

It's your irritation, and you are perfectly entitled to be irritated by it.

But using a common phrase like "tied" makes much more sense when presenting to a large audience. Using obscure golf jargon makes the game impenetrable to casual fans.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 27, 2021)

Traminator said:



			They've done it for worldwide translation as "all square" and "a half" don't make sense when translated literally.
		
Click to expand...

Same with "birdie" & "par" then. Perhaps they should be saying "this putt for one less than would be scored by a player of above average ability reaching the green in the prescribed number of strokes & taking one putt"


----------



## banjofred (Mar 27, 2021)

If had a conversation with an advanced physicist, if they don't speak in terms I understand all I'm going to hear is "blah blah blahblah blah". If they want me to understand what they are talking about, they will need to speak in way that I will understand. Par, birdie, eagle....for heavens sake....albatross isn't something non-golfers will understand. Putting things in terms that anybody can understand makes sense to me.


----------



## Crow (Mar 27, 2021)

banjofred said:



			If had a conversation with an advanced physicist, if they don't speak in terms I understand all I'm going to hear is "blah blah blahblah blah". If they want me to understand what they are talking about, they will need to speak in way that I will understand. Par, birdie, eagle....for heavens sake....albatross isn't something non-golfers will understand. Putting things in terms that anybody can understand makes sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

But part of the enjoyment of watching something new is learning about it, including its language.

(I don't think understanding "all square" is quite on the same level as understanding advanced physics, but even if I were learning advanced physics I'd want to learn some of the correct terms.)


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 27, 2021)

I don't see anything wrong with saying the match is tied. What a crazy thing to get worked up about! Everyone knows what it means. It's just another way of saying the same thing. Some golf fans are really super protective of their traditions aren't they? 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't see anything wrong with saying the match is tied. What a crazy thing to get worked up about! Everyone knows what it means. It's just another way of saying the same thing. Some golf fans are really super protective of their traditions aren't they? 😂
		
Click to expand...

There is a lot of 'old man shouts at cloud' on this forum.


----------



## Maninblack4612 (Mar 27, 2021)

banjofred said:



			If had a conversation with an advanced physicist, if they don't speak in terms I understand all I'm going to hear is "blah blah blahblah blah". If they want me to understand what they are talking about, they will need to speak in way that I will understand. Par, birdie, eagle....for heavens sake....albatross isn't something non-golfers will understand. Putting things in terms that anybody can understand makes sense to me.
		
Click to expand...

They still say "par, birdie, eagle" It's a bit easier than mastering physics to learn a few basic terms if you're even mildly interested in what's going on. Every sport had its own terminology. In 60 years I've never heard "tied" applied in golf. Just another case of the Yanks mangling our mother tongue.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 27, 2021)

Maninblack4612 said:



			They still say "par, birdie, eagle" It's a bit easier than mastering physics to learn a few basic terms if you're even mildly interested in what's going on. Every sport had its own terminology. In 60 years I've never heard "tied" applied in golf. Just another case of the Yanks mangling our mother tongue.
		
Click to expand...

Got to remember they are catering to an audience that thinks 'mashed potato' is a golfing term so they are trying to keep it as simple as possible for Joe Sixpack.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

In matchplay, is there any relevance to par birdie eagle? 

He is putting for a 3 makes more sense?


----------



## harpo_72 (Mar 27, 2021)

Just had the run down for the criteria to play competitions and consideration of eligibility for prizes. Not conducive for those of us that have to work round busy schedules. 
Kind of indicates that the WHS is not the solution it promised to be.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2021)

Paul McGinley.  Could he talk any more rot?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 27, 2021)

And now Ewen Murray joins in; "That was more than 360".  No it is not.  Did they not do basic geometry at Sky?


----------



## Imurg (Mar 27, 2021)

Billy Ho doing keepy uppy walking off the 13th green, misses, stands on the ball, picks it up and walks on leaving, effectively,  a pitch mark..
Peasant.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 27, 2021)

Lad I used to play with before I rejoined the club messaged me today. Not played with him for a couple of years, only see him at work in once a blue moon. 
asked if I could fill a spot in the invitational on Friday as somebody has pulled out and it’s £15
Thought would be good to catch up, enjoyed playing with him, first tee time so suitable. 
Agreed and then tells me he can’t play and it’s with his uncle, and a format I’m not interested in! 🤣
 cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 27, 2021)

Wind is starting to pick up, going to be 45mph from around 8pm tonight until late Monday night.....

Might sack Monday's golf off, thats windy even by Silloth's standards.......

Fortunately I've just started my rest days so got Tuesday and Thursday when its just going to be cold..


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Wind is starting to pick up, going to be 45mph from around 8pm tonight until late Monday night.....

Might sack Monday's golf off, thats windy even by Silloth's standards.......

Fortunately I've just started my rest days so got Tuesday and Thursday when its just going to be cold.. 

Click to expand...

Not down here in God's country, (Watford), Tuesday is going to be 24 degrees, with Wednesday similar.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Not down here in God's country, (Watford), Tuesday is going to be 24 degrees, with Wednesday similar.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't get that warm in summer up here 

Wouldn't swap, lakes, mountains and sea all within a few miles. Added bonus of very few people


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Doesn't get that warm in summer up here 

Wouldn't swap, lakes, mountains and sea all within a few miles. Added bonus of very few people 

Click to expand...

But we have 'intu' Watford shopping centre.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 29, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			But we have 'intu' Watford shopping centre.
		
Click to expand...

INTU have gone bust. And in any case it's the Harlequin - always will be, regardless of whatever logo the current owners decide to display on it.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2021)

cliveb said:



			INTU have gone bust. And in any case it's the Harlequin - always will be, regardless of whatever logo the current owners decide to display on it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, what's left of it! Last time I went half the big shops had shut down.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2021)

hitting it well all winter, then as soon as we get to playing comps can't hit a ball with an iron


----------



## cliveb (Mar 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, what's left of it! Last time I went half the big shops had shut down.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed. Now that John Lewis has decided not to reopen, can't really think of any shop that would make a visit worthwhile. (M&S, perhaps)


----------



## jim8flog (Mar 30, 2021)

Yesterday over hearing somebody moaning about course conditions.

The hollow tining sanding and over seeding was clearly done last week.

This guy was moaning about it having been done when the green staff new we would be coming back to play today, " why could they have not done it a few weeks ago"

It really shows a lack of understanding as to why the course is so good most of summer and when seed needs to be sown.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 30, 2021)

The pair me and my mate are playing in 1st round of 4BBB K/O have put themselves down to play with us on sat am.  I'm thinking that they might well be looking to suss us out  (more likely they just fancy a Sat am knock) - but just in case they want a look at how I manage my mate's game (as he will get 13 shots against the three of us in the K/O) - I think I'll suggest the normal Sat am thing - that we chuck the balls up for pairings - now that could be me being irritating - just for a change


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 30, 2021)

Pitch marks. Just played 9 holes and repaired 5 or 6 pitch marks on every green. 

We've been open 2 days, and only to members. So there aren't even visitors or societies to blame.


----------



## upsidedown (Mar 30, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Pitch marks. Just played 9 holes and repaired 5 or 6 pitch marks on every green.

We've been open 2 days, and only to members. So there aren't even visitors or societies to blame.
		
Click to expand...

Alas same at ours


----------



## pendodave (Mar 30, 2021)

upsidedown said:



			Alas same at ours 

Click to expand...

Ditto. Repaired 5 or 6 within a few yards of each other on one of our par 3s thus afternoon. Why??? .


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

Hole19 have decided you now have to pay if you want to see any of the data that it just let you record during the round. Even the actual gross score. So putting in my number of putts and fairways hit etc was a waste a time.

Edit: Turns out they just moved it and included an extra to prompt to pay for Premium to distract you.  Oh well crisis averted.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2021)

Rain..


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2021)

This hot weather .................................. when will it ever stop?


----------



## Neilds (Mar 31, 2021)

Slime said:



			This hot weather .................................. when will it ever stop?  

Click to expand...

Your wish will be granted tomorrow 🤬🤬


----------



## chrisd (Mar 31, 2021)

Todays round costing £1250 !

Or, I've paid my subs and this round costs £1250 all that follow are free 👍👍


----------



## BrianM (Mar 31, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Rain..
		
Click to expand...

Looking down on the Kings course there is mini swimming pools everywhere!!

They really should of sorted that drainage system from the start.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

Out yesterday evening for 13 holes with some mates.  Hitting some really nice iron shots into greens - unfortunately, and most irritatingly, the unmentionables are still there if I do not concentrate on what I am doing, or if I try something 'fancy'.  Anyway - after today I have no excuse for not having the time to sort things and practice.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

Last night after playing found a couple of empty beer bottles dumped in the verge of the club car park - with a bin not 20yds away.  Can only have been members.  Why?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Last night after playing found a couple of empty beer bottles dumped in the verge of the club car park - with a bin not 20yds away.  Can only have been members.  Why?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't want to get caught drinking beers in the car park??


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Didn't want to get caught drinking beers in the car park??
		
Click to expand...

30yds from the front door of the club house in full view of everyone parked in the main car park and going into clubhouse or heading to the 1st tee.  Want to drink secretly we have an much quieter adjacent car park tucked away.  Or more simply - take your empties with you.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 31, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Looking down on the Kings course there is mini swimming pools everywhere!!

They really should of sorted that drainage system from the start.
		
Click to expand...

Its closed today!!

yes all round balls up, you would only to have stood on the top there to see where the water ran, but did they?????.... nope, some of it is shocking. at least they are connecting that last pond to something now.... who puts a dainage collection pond with no where for the water to go. Highland council should be getting the builders back to put it right rather than the greens staff have to try to do it. its a shame it could have been so good


----------



## davidy233 (Mar 31, 2021)

People who score their bounce/casual games by stableford points


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 31, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			People who score their bounce/casual games by stableford points
		
Click to expand...

Odd behaviour indeed.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			People who score their bounce/casual games by stableford points
		
Click to expand...

So if two friends are off 5 and 25 you would rather they have zero competitive element whatsoever in their games?


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Our handicap sec

I really just find the way he does things inefficient and makes more work for himself.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 31, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			People who score their bounce/casual games by stableford points
		
Click to expand...

Which way would not be irritating? I'm intrigued.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 31, 2021)

I put my card in my bag after 7 holes today....would that irritate someone? Unfortunately....the answer is yes. Why? Because they want to be irritated. Nobody I played with...sensible folks.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 31, 2021)

Big onus on us to use the ig app to record scores in competitions but handicap secretary hasn’t activated it within the app. It was also noted that apparently dealing with physical cards is “unfeasible and unacheivable”?  
Also noticed that since lockdown the input of a general play card has been deactivated which may end up problematic if playing elsewhere, though that may be a question for handicap secretaries on here before I kick off!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Big onus on us to use the ig app to record scores in competitions but handicap secretary hasn’t activated it within the app. It was also noted that apparently dealing with physical cards is “unfeasible and unacheivable”?  
Also noticed that since lockdown the input of a general play card has been deactivated which may end up problematic if playing elsewhere, though that may be a question for handicap secretaries on here before I kick off!
		
Click to expand...

Our handicap genius..I mean godcomplex sec has said we can't enter cards until the 12th April due to covid 

And after that we have to pre register .. fill in the cards on the app and then hand in the signed card to him to be checked 

Can't wait until golf England's app is up and running .. where you can mark your card and sign it on the app itself 

Only golf would bring in something to make things better and have people using it to do it exactly the same 

If you want the card .. why use the app? You have defeated the objective of technology


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 31, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Our handicap genius..I mean godcomplex sec has said we can't enter cards until the 12th April due to covid

And after that we have to pre register .. fill in the cards on the app and then hand in the signed card to him to be checked

Can't wait until golf England's app is up and running .. where you can mark your card and sign it on the app itself

Only golf would bring in something to make things better and have people using it to do it exactly the same

If you want the card .. why use the app? You have defeated the objective of technology
		
Click to expand...

I actually don't know if this is in the works or not, but they should do it the same way as we bank cheques now - scan the scorecard with your phone camera to send it if it's required. 👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I actually don't know if this is in the works or not, but they should do it the same way as we bank cheques now - scan the scorecard with your phone camera to send it if it's required. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

They should do. However this clown wouldn't accept it if you paid him 

When WHS was introduced he telling everyone our slope is wrong (turns out he doesn't understand slope) however still he is challenging it...

The committee under whs needs 3 members .. 2 were added..... Never hear from them. His playing partners .. it's obvious he wants to do the lot and they just there for show to stick to the rules 

He's said he not accepting cards until 12th April right. There is no logical reason at all for this. Comps can return from the 29th march.. he always handled cards at comps... Anyways so the 12th is a meaningless date as you can do the same before as after so why not have cards now?

I don't think he likes the fact that the process now completely bypasses him lol actually can managed the handicap without him.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 31, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			They should do. However this clown wouldn't accept it if you paid him

When WHS was introduced he telling everyone our slope is wrong (turns out he doesn't understand slope) however still he is challenging it...

The committee under whs needs 3 members .. 2 were added..... Never hear from them. His playing partners .. it's obvious he wants to do the lot and they just there for show to stick to the rules

He's said he not accepting cards until 12th April right. There is no logical reason at all for this. Comps can return from the 29th march.. he always handled cards at comps... Anyways so the 12th is a meaningless date as you can do the same before as after so why not have cards now?

I don't think he likes the fact that the process now completely bypasses him lol actually can managed the handicap without him.
		
Click to expand...

Met one good handicap secretary. The rest all seem lazy or want some sort of faux social standing within the golf club. 

Most probably can’t use a computer and type with one sausage finger. 

I think I’ll have to put in for it when it comes up next.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Met one good handicap secretary. The rest all seem lazy or want some sort of faux social standing within the golf club. 

Most probably can’t use a computer and type with one sausage finger. 

I think I’ll have to put in for it when it comes up next.
		
Click to expand...

To be fair the ones who post on here seem really good. But then they are using a forum to spread their knowledge and talk to peers about issues.. so their always going to be good ones

Rather than the ones who think they know how it works and don't share information 

Id gladly sit on the handicap committee. I have the time to do emails, and I sadly love admin stuff. So would gladly do the boring work for them 

Infact I'd do it and let them put their names on it..I really just want to be able to do it how it's suppose to be done.


----------



## Slime (Mar 31, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Your wish will be granted tomorrow 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

I'm playing tomorrow ........................ please, no rain!


----------



## NearHull (Mar 31, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			To be fair the ones who post on here seem really good. But then they are using a forum to spread their knowledge and talk to peers about issues.. so their always going to be good ones

Rather than the ones who think they know how it works and don't share information

Id gladly sit on the handicap committee. I have the time to do emails, and I sadly love admin stuff. So would gladly do the boring work for them

Infact I'd do it and let them put their names on it..I really just want to be able to do it how it's suppose to be done.
		
Click to expand...

Move up to god’s county and join my club, I’ll welcome you onto our Handicap and Competitions Committee with open arms!


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 31, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Move up to god’s county and join my club, I’ll welcome you onto our Handicap and Competitions Committee with open arms!
		
Click to expand...

Build me a tube station and I'm there lol


----------



## DanFST (Mar 31, 2021)

This new fad, where everyone needs a new shaft and it makes a huge amount of difference. 


I bought mine because its yellow.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 31, 2021)

DanFST said:



			This new fad, where everyone needs a new shaft and it makes a huge amount of difference.


I bought mine because its yellow.
		
Click to expand...

I bought mine because its all the colours of the rainbow.


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 2, 2021)

Garmin have updated their connect app to work with iOS 14.5 which hasn’t been released yet rendering the devices unable to pair. 

Irritating!


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 2, 2021)

J55TTC said:



			Garmin have updated their connect app to work with iOS 14.5 which hasn’t been released yet rendering the devices unable to pair.

Irritating!
		
Click to expand...

Surely you just don't update the app until 14.5 is released?


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 2, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Surely you just don't update the app until 14.5 is released?
		
Click to expand...

Hindsight is a wonderful thing. How was I to know it wouldn’t work? No way to “rollback” the app so I’ll have to live without it for a while.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 2, 2021)

J55TTC said:



			Hindsight is a wonderful thing. How was I to know it wouldn’t work? No way to “rollback” the app so I’ll have to live without it for a while.
		
Click to expand...

True


----------



## Leftie5.6 (Apr 2, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			To be fair the ones who post on here seem really good. But then they are using a forum to spread their knowledge and talk to peers about issues.. so their always going to be good ones

Rather than the ones who think they know how it works and don't share information

Id gladly sit on the handicap committee. I have the time to do emails, and I sadly love admin stuff. So would gladly do the boring work for them

Infact I'd do it and let them put their names on it..I really just want to be able to do it how it's suppose to be done.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve stepped down from h/c sec as virtually all the work fell on my shoulders. One new member really helped through last season and is now head of the h/c Comm. The others enjoyed being on the committee, always expressed views and had a laugh but mostly didn’t share the workload.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2021)

walking off the practice ground thinking you'd craked it and solved the problem, only to find you havn't as soon as you go back on the course


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2021)

Trying to work out if 13 degrees and a moderate breeze is shorts weather.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 4, 2021)

The head coming off your TS3 3 wood as you drive on the 17th (ball cleared a burn and went about 190 yards) shaft not broken or splintered, luckily one of the Pro's was on an adjacent hole and has taken it to fix, looks as if it has never been glued in properly, been working fine since new, coming up for 3 years probably 😉


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2021)

DanFST said:



			This new fad, where everyone needs a new shaft and it makes a huge amount of difference.


I bought mine because its yellow.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like every one needs a new driver every year or 2 .. when 5 yrs is probably a more honest time period. 
Any way off to buy a new driver now I have the shaft 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 4, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Bit like every one needs a new driver every year or 2 .. when 5 yrs is probably a more honest time period.
Any way off to buy a new driver now I have the shaft 😉
		
Click to expand...

Year or 2? I'm on my 3rd driver this year.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2021)

Why are fairways cut so short they just become a bare lie and the second cut is a better place to be for a great shot?
Oh and why are the mounds shaved so much that the mud is exposed ??? Seriously the amateur gardener knows more about the survival of grass than some of these mower riders!


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Year or 2? I'm on my 3rd driver this year.
		
Click to expand...

Any particular reason?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 4, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Any particular reason?
		
Click to expand...

The hosel on my Ping G cracked in February. So I bought a Titleist TS2 which I'd tried previously tried and liked. Its a great driver and I hit it well, but it spins too much out in the wild. It carries great but I get no roll, even down wind. Its a particular problem at my course too due to the wind. 

So I've got a Sim on the way, with a mid launch mid spin shaft. The flight and spin rate should be better. I should have bought the Sim instead of the Titleist. But the Titleist was over £100 cheaper.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			Trying to work out if 13 degrees and a moderate breeze is shorts weather.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Everything above 9° is shorts weather in my book.


----------



## Slab (Apr 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely! Everything above 9° is shorts weather in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Hmm
Maybe that's why my driver is always short


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The hosel on my Ping G cracked in February. So I bought a Titleist TS2 which I'd tried previously tried and liked. Its a great driver and I hit it well, but it spins too much out in the wild. It carries great but I get no roll, even down wind. Its a particular problem at my course too due to the wind.

So I've got a Sim on the way, with a mid launch mid spin shaft. The flight and spin rate should be better. I should have bought the Sim instead of the Titleist. But the Titleist was over £100 cheaper.
		
Click to expand...

Titleist is a nice driver, I haven’t tried a sim I was tempted but the plan is to try and stash credit in the pro shop


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 4, 2021)

Playing with a mate yesterday, who is a bit renowned for being a slow player, his ball was within a yard of the 100 yards plate and the flagstick was clearly in the middle of the green and out comes his laser.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Playing with a mate yesterday, who is a bit renowned for being a slow player, his ball was within a yard of the 100 yards plate and the flagstick was clearly in the middle of the green and out comes his laser.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I don't trust those things either. You'd be surprised how often the device will say something different.


----------



## jim8flog (Apr 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I don't trust those things either. You'd be surprised how often the device will say something different.
		
Click to expand...

 All of our 100 yard plates were only put in a few years ago and distances were lasered to ensure accuracy. He is also not a good enough player to be that accurate.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Absolutely! Everything above 9° is shorts weather in my book.
		
Click to expand...

Went with the shorts, great decision.


----------



## MarkT (Apr 4, 2021)

Sure this has been done to death but I constantly irritate myself and anyone around me by, when having been conceded a putt, I still hit/backhand it and generally make a mess of things. If I do one thing this year it will be to just pick my ball up and stop being getting in the way


----------



## Slime (Apr 5, 2021)

MarkT said:



			Sure this has been done to death but I constantly irritate myself and anyone around me by, when having been conceded a putt, I still hit/backhand it and generally make a mess of things. If I do one thing this year it will be to just pick my ball up and stop being getting in the way
		
Click to expand...

Could you not agree that the concession of the putt has not been accepted if that person still goes ahead and putts?
If that person misses ................................. tough, they all count.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 8, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful sunny day - 50mph wind


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 8, 2021)

supposed to be playing Tain this afternoon, but the weather is terrible.


----------



## D-S (Apr 8, 2021)

Ewen Murray telling me that Augusta is actually hillier than it looks on TV.

Give me strength.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 8, 2021)

D-S said:



			Ewen Murray telling me that Augusta is actually hillier than it looks on TV.

Give me strength.
		
Click to expand...

Has the bingo started already? Crystal for eagle anyone?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2021)

Apparently the greens are firm..


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Has the bingo started already? Crystal for eagle anyone? 

Click to expand...

Apparently you need to leave the ball below the flag on the greens.


----------



## D-S (Apr 8, 2021)

Good to see that there are a lot of flowers on the course, if only they would tell us what they are.

Also, I wonder what they call pine needles over there


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Apr 8, 2021)

Any idea what they call the paying spectators???


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Apr 8, 2021)

There's 3 cracking looking holes just after the start of the back 9, they should have a special name for that little run of holes


----------



## Imurg (Apr 8, 2021)

I've given up and turned the sound down.....


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

D-S said:



			Good to see that there are a lot of flowers on the course, if only they would tell us what they are.

Also, I wonder what they call pine needles over there
		
Click to expand...

They are not really needles. I park sometimes underca similar tree, and needles they are not. Needles are what I associate with Christmas trees. Pine straw is about 4 inches long, and often paired. It's a pig to get out from under the bonnet surrounds.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 8, 2021)

Prople wait all year for the Masters, and then start moaning, before the proper coverage has even started.
It didn't take long, and everthing being moaned about is exactly the same as every other year.

You know what you will get with the coverage, it's not going to change anytime soon.


----------



## D-S (Apr 8, 2021)

[You know what you will get with the coverage, it's not going to change anytime soon.[/QUOTE]

I think this encapsulates exactly why there are ‘moans’ about the coverage.

I wait and look forward every year to the tournament, not the coverage.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2021)

For the love of God, will someone please tell Butch to stop reacting to shots before they've finished! He's about 2 seconds behind the live feed, I'm sick of hearing him get excited about a putt that has already missed!


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			For the love of God, will someone please tell Butch to stop reacting to shots before they've finished! He's about 2 seconds behind the live feed, I'm sick of hearing him get excited about a putt that has already missed!
		
Click to expand...

I think you’ll find, not for the first time, that he’s on some kind of satellite feed which has a about a 2 seconds delay. 
I think it's because he's in Las Vegas right now, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I think you’ll find, not for the first time, that he’s on some kind of satellite feed which has a about a 2 seconds delay. 
I think it's because he's in Las Vegas right now, but I could be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously! It was the same at the last Masters. They just need to tell him to keep his mouth shut until he's seen the ball stop moving!


----------



## Slime (Apr 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



*Obviously! It was the same at the last Masters. *They just need to tell him to keep his mouth shut until he's seen the ball stop moving!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, just trying to help.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			Sorry, just trying to help.
		
Click to expand...

Lol this is the irritations thread, I wasn't looking for answers. 😄


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Obviously! It was the same at the last Masters. They just need to tell him to keep his mouth shut until he's seen the ball stop moving!
		
Click to expand...

 There is  a way to adjust the speech and picture time delay, when using a firestick


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 10, 2021)

The other annoying thing is hearing the strike of club on ball, when the player is at the top of his back swing still.


----------



## IainP (Apr 10, 2021)

Putting a sky mark on my 3 year old M4 driver 🙁😠😕

Stupid brain, was driving well, arrived at a hole which needed a good carry and the wind was into and gusting. Put a different swing on it, hit the ground and skied the ball OB. Stuck another ball down, usual swing and made the carry fine.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 10, 2021)

Losing the swing tempo from the second shot of the day. Kept trying but it was just too much in the end ☹️. Will have to work harder. 
On another note there is talk of keeping the booking system- which will kill the roll up/ swindles etc .. which means we stop meeting and making new playing partners


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 10, 2021)

Blasted BRS booking system! Prior to lockdown3 I was dab-hand at getting us a good slot - usually between 8:30 & 9:00. But now, can't seem to get a look in. Only managed to get an11:30 slot today. I mean, that's practically tea time. (It is what it is, but I mourn the loss of my prowess ....)


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 10, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			They are not really needles. I park sometimes underca similar tree, and needles they are not. Needles are what I associate with Christmas trees. Pine straw is about 4 inches long, and often paired. It's a pig to get out from under the bonnet surrounds.
		
Click to expand...

They are pine needles (which, depending on the species of pine, can be up to 5 inches long, and could be two-needle, three-needle or five-needle. Meaning the needles sprout in clusters of 2, 3, or 5). Yer Christmas tree is spruce needle which are shorter and fatter and single on the shoot -  and not to be confused with fir needles. Many (most?) of the really tall trees at Augusta are Loblolly pine which are a three-needle pine. Herewith ends the arboricultural lecture. You may now stop yawning!


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 10, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			They are pine needles (which, depending on the species of pine, can be up to 5 inches long, and could be two-needle, three-needle or five-needle. Meaning the needles sprout in clusters of 2, 3, or 5). Yer Christmas tree is spruce needle which are shorter and fatter and single on the shoot -  and not to be confused with fir needles. Many (most?) of the really tall trees at Augusta are Loblolly pine which are a three-needle pine. Herewith ends the arboricultural lecture. You may now stop yawning!
		
Click to expand...

*pine needles* are called *pine straw*, depends upon what locality you live in, but they are the same. There are several kinds of *pine* trees, some have softer *needles* than others. Also, when they are on the trees, they are all called *pine needles*. Sometimes after they fall, they are called *pine straw*...


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 11, 2021)

Worked out why was hitting bad irons. I was trapped on my back foot causing the thinning and topping.. need to write a reminder on my glove and look for more level parts of the practice ground 🤦‍♂️. 
I wish I could be agile enough to work this out on the course, I was almost there but the 7 shots dropped in the last 2 holes could have been avoided .. 
Just wondering if having no acl’s is an issue as balance is kind of mechanical not natural


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 12, 2021)

The new WHS and the SGU app


----------



## Imurg (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice of the weather forecasters to forecast snow this morning...first against the wall when the revolution comes.


----------



## GG26 (Apr 12, 2021)

Having to walk off of the course yesterday after 4 holes due to a prolonged hail storm, which made the course unplayable.


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 12, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Just wondering if having no acl’s is an issue as balance is kind of mechanical not natural
		
Click to expand...

It's possible that your subconscious is almost preventing you moving forward & putting weight on your front leg to protect your knee. I have a similar issue with a ruptured pcl in my left knee and the golf pro noted the same thing with me.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 12, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			It's possible that your subconscious is almost preventing you moving forward & putting weight on your front leg to protect your knee. I have a similar issue with a ruptured pcl in my left knee and the golf pro noted the same thing with me.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it could well be but I noted discomfort on my back knee the day after .. fingers crossed subconsciously I put my weight more on my front knee. 
The last lesson I had the pro had me doing something to widen my stance and my knee cracked and I explained that narrow was better. 
I have been practicing now in the garden and using a mizuno TP18 3 iron.. I figured that would tell me if I was topping it. The answer is yes with painful clarity. I shifted my weight on to my front foot and the strike improved massively


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 13, 2021)

First club competition after lockdown - and my best score of last 20 will drop off the list ...


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I actually don't know if this is in the works or not, but they should do it the same way as we bank cheques now - scan the scorecard with your phone camera to send it if it's required. 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

That is exactly how the ig app works. We've been entering scores on the app and adding a photo since June last year.

edit: in competitions you submit your own score in the app but then add the photo of the card and assign it to the player you have been marking.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2021)

every time i play at Nairn in the last two weeks, we get a westerly going out to 7, changes to and easterly on the back 9, same again yesterday


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			every time i play at Nairn in the last two weeks, we get a westerly going out to 7, changes to and easterly on the back 9, same again yesterday

Click to expand...

The way you perceive wind in such detail is always funny to me. For me the wind comes in only three speeds - no wind, windy, or bloody windy, and as for the direction, I just take as it comes on each hole - left to right, into the wind etc. None of these 'north easterly' and somehow knowing what that means in relation to the whole course.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The way you perceive wind in such detail is always funny to me. For me the wind comes in only three speeds - no wind, windy, or bloody windy, and as for the direction, I just take as it comes on each hole - left to right, into the wind etc. None of these 'north easterly' and somehow knowing what that means in relation to the whole course. 

Click to expand...

It's a links thing - I do the same here


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			It's a links thing - I do the same here
		
Click to expand...

I know, I know, I'm not mocking. Just trying to picture a life where I have become a 'wind expert' like this.  You guys are practically qualified weathermen.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I know, I know, I'm not mocking. Just trying to picture a life where I have become a 'wind expert' like this.  You guys are practically qualified weathermen.
		
Click to expand...

The wind in the NE of England impacts the number of layers you are going to wear more than the golf shots you will play. I tend to think wind will even out over 18 holes but if the wind comes from the north that means Scandinavia for us and that is brass. A wind from the SW will be warmer and so I will look less like the Michelin man.

Wind has less of an impact inland and in the south. The further north you go, the nearer the coast, it matters quite a lot.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The wind in the NE of England impacts the number of layers you are going to wear more than the golf shots you will play. I tend to think wind will even out over 18 holes but if the wind comes from the north that means Scandinavia for us and that is brass. A wind from the SW will be warmer and so I will look less like the Michelin man.

Wind has less of an impact inland and in the south. The further north you go, the nearer the coast, it matters quite a lot.
		
Click to expand...

My weather app has a 'real feel' temperature so I just use this. I presume it factors in things like the wind so I don't have to think about it. 😄


----------



## Neilds (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The wind in the NE of England impacts the number of layers you are going to wear more than the golf shots you will play. I tend to think wind will even out over 18 holes but if the wind comes from the north that means Scandinavia for us and that is brass. A wind from the SW will be warmer and so I will look less like the Michelin man.

Wind has less of an impact inland and in the south. The further north you go, the nearer the coast, it matters quite a lot.
		
Click to expand...

Also, down here in southern civilisation, we have nice trees to act as windbreakers so probably don’t notice as much 😀


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My weather app has a 'real feel' temperature so I just use this. I presume it factors in things like the wind so I don't have to think about it. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Maybe, maybe not. Where you are wind chill will not really be a factor. Up here the wind can cut you in two. When my relatives, NW of England, first came to visit me up here the cut of the wind was the thing that shocked them. It is not there all of the time but when it is it can be sharp.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe, maybe not. Where you are wind chill will not really be a factor. Up here the wind can cut you in two. When my relatives, NW of England, first came to visit me up here the cut of the wind was the thing that shocked them. It is not there all of the time but when it is it can be sharp.
		
Click to expand...

No wonder they say it's grim oop north.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Also, down here in southern civilisation, we have nice trees to act as windbreakers so probably don’t notice as much 😀
		
Click to expand...

Trees, trees , you will be claiming lush green grass and running water next. You southerners do like to make things up


----------



## Neilds (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Trees, trees , you will be claiming lush green grass and running water next. You southerners do like to make things up 

Click to expand...

I’m actually an exiled northerner, they must be brainwashing me- something in the water maybe?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No wonder they say it's grim oop north.
		
Click to expand...

To counter, less densely populated, less pollution, calmer and quieter pace of life. Wouldn't swap it for anything. Pluses and minuses, you take your pick.

To misquote Shrek, 'layers', layers are the key (and minimal exposed skin from December through to April)


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe, maybe not. Where you are wind chill will not really be a factor. Up here the wind can cut you in two. When my relatives, NW of England, first came to visit me up here the cut of the wind was the thing that shocked them. It is not there all of the time but when it is it can be sharp.
		
Click to expand...

Where I live there is nearly always a breeze (I'm 350 yards from a beach - first tee is about the same distance from my house) - I can go three or four miles inland and there will be no wind. Makes a difference even on a beautiful sunny day.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 15, 2021)

Neilds said:



			I’m actually an exiled northerner, they must be brainwashing me- something in the water maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Ah English water - something I don't miss at all - lime scale central


----------



## Neilds (Apr 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Ah English water - something I don't miss at all - lime scale central
		
Click to expand...

Yep, loads of that round here😡


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Ah English water - something I don't miss at all - lime scale central
		
Click to expand...

No tarring please. I grew up in the NW, served by The Lake District, and now live in the NE, served by Kielder Water. No limescale ever in my life, just lovely soft, gentle water. Fluffy bunnies and unicorns wash in the water around here, and get softer afterwards


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 15, 2021)

I seem to be a head job ☹️🤦‍♂️💩.. when I think about it all I hit the ball appallingly. When I am relaxed, I hit the ball straight down the line long ... if I did that for every shot my scoring would be below par if my putter joined the party ☹️ .. I need to chill out, but I live for golf nothing else really interests me.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The wind in the NE of England impacts the number of layers you are going to wear more than the golf shots you will play. I tend to think wind will even out over 18 holes but if the wind comes from the north that means Scandinavia for us and that is brass. A wind from the SW will be warmer and so I will look less like the Michelin man.

Wind has less of an impact inland and in the south. The further north you go, the nearer the coast, it matters quite a lot.
		
Click to expand...

I’m farther north than anyone and your certainly right about the wind, I play all through winter weather permitting but I couldn’t play without layers including under armour.


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My weather app has a 'real feel' temperature so I just use this. I presume it factors in things like the wind so I don't have to think about it. 😄
		
Click to expand...

It always amuses me when people say they have been playing in 40mph winds as you can see from the chart 40mph is severe gale and would be impossible to play golf in that. 

As for reel feel I don’t need the app for that I just look out of the window and look at the sea to see the conditions 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 15, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			It always amuses me when people say they have been playing in 40mph winds as you can see from the chart 40mph is severe gale and would be impossible to play golf in that.

As for reel feel I don’t need the app for that I just look out of the window and look at the sea to see the conditions 👍

View attachment 36184

Click to expand...

I believe I played in 27mph once and even that was ridiculous and felt like a total waste of time. 😂


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			No tarring please. I grew up in the NW, served by The Lake District, and now live in the NE, served by Kielder Water. No limescale ever in my life, just lovely soft, gentle water. Fluffy bunnies and unicorns wash in the water around here, and get softer afterwards 

Click to expand...

Apologies - should've said 'daaan soufff' rather than tarring all of England


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The way you perceive wind in such detail is always funny to me. For me the wind comes in only three speeds - no wind, windy, or bloody windy, and as for the direction, I just take as it comes on each hole - left to right, into the wind etc. None of these 'north easterly' and somehow knowing what that means in relation to the whole course. 

Click to expand...

the course runs east to west, so a westerly into going out and downwind on the back 9.  sea level makes a diif too as does an Easterly, which always tends to be colder.

if you ever venure to play a links course it will become much clearer. wind is prob the major factor for scoreing most of the time.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 15, 2021)

Wind is a major factor at my course, which is in the East Anglia fens. Its exposed and there are no trees for protection. Its relentless and can be quite exhausting. 

3 club 10/15 mph and higher winds are common. The prevailing wind is from the east and cold at this time of year.

A change in wind direction has a significant impact on how the course plays. I played twice last week and the wind was 180* different. It meant the 360yd first hole played driver, 4 iron on one day. Then driver 50 yard pitch the other.

Its challenging, but interesting.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Wind is a major factor at my course, which is in the East Anglia fens. Its exposed and there are no trees for protection. Its relentless and can be quite exhausting.

3 club 10/15 mph and higher winds are common. The prevailing wind is from the east and cold at this time of year.

A change in wind direction has a significant impact on how the course plays. I played twice last week and the wind was 180* different. It meant the 360yd first hole played driver, 4 iron on one day. Then driver 50 yard pitch the other.

Its challenging, but interesting.
		
Click to expand...

Obviously don't want it to be blowing a hooley all the time but playing at a decent links course I much prefer having a breeze blowing than absolutely flat calm, just makes it a bit more interesting for me


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 15, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Obviously don't want it to be blowing a hooley all the time but playing at a decent links course I much prefer having a breeze blowing than absolutely flat calm, just makes it a bit more interesting for me
		
Click to expand...

Flat calm spooks me out as its so rare so got to agree with you on that although I reckon PCC isn't going to do us any favours unlike CSS on really nasty days.

It makes me chuckle talking to visitors who often comment how breezy it is when us members are barely noticing it.

Only downside is a period of proper windy weather does your swing no favours at all.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 15, 2021)

saving_par said:



*Flat calm spooks me out *as its so rare so got to agree with you on that although I reckon PCC isn't going to do us any favours unlike CSS on really nasty days.

It makes me chuckle talking to visitors who often comment how breezy it is when us members are barely noticing it.

Only downside is a period of proper windy weather does your swing no favours at all.
		
Click to expand...

Flat calm is gorgeous - on the two or three days a year it happens


----------



## AliMc (Apr 15, 2021)

[QUOTE="BiMGuy, post: 2339298, 

3 club 10/15 mph and higher winds are common. The prevailing wind is from the east and cold at this time of year. [/QUOTE]
For me I recon it's about 1 club per 10mph into the wind, once it gets above 30mph it can become a bit much, thankfully our prevailing wind is west/southwest, same as you though when it turns to east or north east it can be pretty brutal


----------



## Rlburnside (Apr 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I believe I played in 27mph once and even that was ridiculous and felt like a total waste of time. 😂
		
Click to expand...

 You wouldn’t play much golf here then 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 15, 2021)

AliMc said:



			[QUOTE="BiMGuy, post: 2339298, 

3 club 10/15 mph and higher winds are common. The prevailing wind is from the east and cold at this time of year.
		
Click to expand...

For me I recon it's about 1 club per 10mph into the wind, once it gets above 30mph it can become a bit much, thankfully our prevailing wind is west/southwest, same as you though when it turns to east or north east it can be pretty brutal[/QUOTE]

Missed an 'and' between 3 club and 10/15mph.

We don't very often get less than 10mph. I don't feel comfortable playing when its flat calm. It's unnerving 😂


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Absolutely drilling it on the practice range, you can bet Sunday’s round will not see any of these shots.. just the unique ones I haven’t practiced


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 16, 2021)

Ball lifters 🤬🤬

Twice today saw them cause a ball to bounce out


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2021)

Playing our first comp tomorrow. Back tees. Ironed greens. Medal pin positions. 

It's going to be brutal.


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 16, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Playing our first comp tomorrow. Back tees. Ironed greens. Medal pin positions.

It's going to be brutal.
		
Click to expand...

Autoflex it !


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 16, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Autoflex it !
		
Click to expand...

It is in the bag, for sure.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 16, 2021)

First medal.....it will be the 3rd time playing on the new course....It'll be fine.....maybe. Can't putt.....really really having trouble. Might just flip back to my 5 year old Odyssey white hot bladed putter. Can't do worse.


----------



## IainP (Apr 17, 2021)

1st stableford today, clubs covid handling has us keying scores direct into masterscoreboard. Apparently when checking last night all the stroke indexes have changed on the system.
Guess we are all playing medal now (in mentality)!


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 17, 2021)

when the green staff don't prep the greens or rake the bunkers for the busiest day playing wise for the week


----------



## Dando (Apr 18, 2021)

The guy in the bay next to me at the driving range telling his dad the driver he’s hoping to get fitted for today will get him carrying 300 yards. 
He was barely hitting 200 with a TM SIM so I guess he’s being fitted for a rocket launcher


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

Having to leave the course part way through the back 9 because the course closes at 8. What is that all about? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Having to leave the course part way through the back 9 because the course closes at 8. What is that all about? 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre - what they going to do when it's light till 10.30pm?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 18, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Bizarre - what they going to do when it's light till 10.30pm?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure. Not long been a member so I'll have to wait and see.
Won't be impressed if it closes at 8 in the summer as I like to play 9 holes when its quite after 7:30.


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 18, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			when the green staff don't prep the greens or rake the bunkers for the busiest day playing wise for the week
		
Click to expand...

Our greens weren't cut Saturday day because of frost.


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 18, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Maybe, maybe not. Where you are wind chill will not really be a factor. Up here the wind can cut you in two. When my relatives, NW of England, first came to visit me up here the cut of the wind was the thing that shocked them. It is not there all of the time but when it is it can be sharp.
		
Click to expand...

Great..... I'm going on holiday there in June. Please tell me June is a summer month up there 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 18, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Great..... I'm going on holiday there in June. Please tell me June is a summer month up there 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Shorts and t shirts in June, not a problem 🏖. Joking apart June is frequently the best month here.

Where are you going?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 18, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Not sure. Not long been a member so I'll have to wait and see.
Won't be impressed if it closes at 8 in the summer as I like to play 9 holes when its quite after 7:30.
		
Click to expand...

Local bye law?

We can't open til 07.00 because of a local bye law.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 19, 2021)

So I didn't enter the comp on Saturday because we had never played off whites before, decided to do so as a practise. Just found out I would have won it if I had. Balls.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2021)

Looks like I need to re-assess my golfing future. I had always said that, with the amount I can play, I would draw the line at paying over £1000.00 a year membership. Looks like the details of the fees for next year have come out for the clubs local to me. Belton Park is over £1000 once you add a bar levy. Stoke Rochford is not full with a waiting list as the only place that offers a flexible membership scheme and those others that are not at £1000 are not far off. Sadly, playing once a week most weeks (and not always that) it is hard to justify a £1000 a year membership and, whilst the market may be able to support that amount, I am not sure that the courses fully warrant it.


----------



## richart (Apr 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			The guy in the bay next to me at the driving range telling his dad the driver he’s hoping to get fitted for today will get him carrying 300 yards.
He was barely hitting 200 with a TM SIM so I guess he’s being fitted for a rocket launcher
		
Click to expand...

What is his forum name ?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Apr 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			The guy in the bay next to me at the driving range telling his dad the driver he’s hoping to get fitted for today will get him carrying 300 yards. 
He was barely hitting 200 with a TM SIM so I guess he’s being fitted for a rocket launcher
		
Click to expand...

That fitter is a damn good salesman😄😄


----------



## IainP (Apr 19, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I need to re-assess my golfing future. I had always said that, with the amount I can play, I would draw the line at paying over £1000.00 a year membership. Looks like the details of the fees for next year have come out for the clubs local to me. Belton Park is over £1000 once you add a bar levy. Stoke Rochford is not full with a waiting list as the only place that offers a flexible membership scheme and those others that are not at £1000 are not far off. Sadly, playing once a week most weeks (and not always that) it is hard to justify a £1000 a year membership and, whilst the market may be able to support that amount, I am not sure that the courses fully warrant it.
		
Click to expand...

Is Woolfox (formerly Rutland County) an option?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 19, 2021)

IainP said:



			Is Woolfox (formerly Rutland County) an option?
		
Click to expand...

About 25 minutes away so not impossible but need to assess the position following the closing and takeover last year.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 20, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I need to re-assess my golfing future. I had always said that, with the amount I can play, I would draw the line at paying over £1000.00 a year membership. Looks like the details of the fees for next year have come out for the clubs local to me. Belton Park is over £1000 once you add a bar levy. Stoke Rochford is not full with a waiting list as the only place that offers a flexible membership scheme and those others that are not at £1000 are not far off. Sadly, playing once a week most weeks (and not always that) it is hard to justify a £1000 a year membership and, whilst the market may be able to support that amount, I am not sure that the courses fully warrant it.
		
Click to expand...

If not quite once a week, then assume, say, 40 games a year? Is £25  a round  too much? (Ps: its a rhetorical question. Only you know what suits you).


----------



## cliveb (Apr 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			So I didn't enter the comp on Saturday because we had never played off whites before, decided to do so as a practise. Just found out I would have won it if I had. Balls.
		
Click to expand...

But if you'd had a card in your hand, would you have played so well? Many (most) golfers are adversely affected by the subconscious pressure that being in a comp causes.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			But if you'd had a card in your hand, would you have played so well? Many (most) golfers are adversely affected by the subconscious pressure that being in a comp causes.
		
Click to expand...

I marked a card anyway, always do. I'll grant you I had one or two gimmes though that I _could_ have missed.


----------



## sunshine (Apr 21, 2021)

Marking a card for yourself and marking a card for a competition aren't the same. They should be, it's not like we're playing in the Masters. But they are not, because somewhere in your subconscious there is a little trigger telling you it matters, which means you are not as relaxed.


----------



## cliveb (Apr 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I marked a card anyway, always do. I'll grant you I had one or two gimmes though that I _could_ have missed.
		
Click to expand...

At Grims Dyke *any* so-called gimme can be missed.
I wouldn't give a 5-capper a 9" downhiller on the 6th.
Or the 3rd.
Or the 15th.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 21, 2021)

cliveb said:



			At Grims Dyke *any* so-called gimme can be missed.
I wouldn't give a 5-capper a 9" downhiller on the 6th.
Or the 3rd.
Or the 15th.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah you don't have to tell me. As I keep saying to people, I used to think I was a half-decent putter until I came here!


----------



## cliveb (Apr 21, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah you don't have to tell me. As I keep saying to people, I used to think I was a half-decent putter until I came here! 

Click to expand...

One chap who joined a while back told me that he had *never* 4-putted in his life.
My response: "you will here, and don't beat yourself up about it when it happens".
You haven't even experienced them in summer at their full pace 
I have 5-putted the 5th, starting from 6 feet *below* the hole


----------



## Dando (Apr 21, 2021)

After a decent front 9 at silvermere today I developed a rather annoying hook


----------



## Imurg (Apr 21, 2021)

Not cleaning my ball on the 2nd green when I had a 2 ft putt for a birdie.
Greens have been sanded during the week and there was a little left on this one.
A grain or 2 of sand on the putter face, some on the ball = the ball squirting off at a funny angle with no pace...


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 23, 2021)

Used my Taylor Made wrench to adjust the loft on my new Cobra 3/4 wood a couple of weeks ago and now can't find it - off to the range with two drivers tomorrow to try to find something that works and may well want to mess about with the loft on them.


----------



## IanM (Apr 24, 2021)

My mate who hides the scorecard in his golf bag and rummages around in a failed attempt to find it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

Clubhouse golf customer service .. or lack of

Ordered new golf balls 21st Feb .. personalised 

Chased 26th march as heard nothing , told 5 week lead time .. covid delays aswell (ofc.. standard excuse)

Chased 13th April .. nothing heard 

Chased 22nd April .. nothing heard 

Their now advertising 3 week lead time on them 

Fair enough things get delayed 

But 13th April email not replied to when even their auto reply said we are busy expect a reply in 48 hours 

Basic customer service failure


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Apr 27, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Looks like I need to re-assess my golfing future. I had always said that, with the amount I can play, I would draw the line at paying over £1000.00 a year membership. Looks like the details of the fees for next year have come out for the clubs local to me. Belton Park is over £1000 once you add a bar levy. Stoke Rochford is not full with a waiting list as the only place that offers a flexible membership scheme and those others that are not at £1000 are not far off. Sadly, playing once a week most weeks (and not always that) it is hard to justify a £1000 a year membership and, whilst the market may be able to support that amount, I am not sure that the courses fully warrant it.
		
Click to expand...

Played Belton Park last weekend, not sure it warrants it either. 

I think Woolfox will be quite competitive when it starts to offer membership. Whereabouts are you, Grantham?


----------



## GB72 (Apr 27, 2021)

BridgfordBlue said:



			Played Belton Park last weekend, not sure it warrants it either.

I think Woolfox will be quite competitive when it starts to offer membership. Whereabouts are you, Grantham?
		
Click to expand...

Just outside in Ropsley


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 27, 2021)

Rain and plenty of it - on the flip side nobody will be moaning about not being able to get a tee time via BRS at my place today - empty


----------



## DanFST (Apr 27, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Clubhouse golf customer service .. or lack of
		
Click to expand...


I'm the exact opposite. pre-ordered new irons from scottsdale golf. Shown as in stock a few days later, with a 3 iron. Sent an email to pay extra for the 3 iron so I could get them sent out asap. 5 days later, no message back, no update on delivery and are out of stock on the site. 

Available to arrive next day from clubhouse golf


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 27, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I'm the exact opposite. pre-ordered new irons from scottsdale golf. Shown as in stock a few days later, with a 3 iron. Sent an email to pay extra for the 3 iron so I could get them sent out asap. 5 days later, no message back, no update on delivery and are out of stock on the site. 

Available to arrive next day from clubhouse golf 

Click to expand...

Never had an issue with clubhouse before 

Everything normally arrives within a few days 

But the lack of replies is shocking


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Rain and plenty of it - on the flip side nobody will be moaning about not being able to get a tee time via BRS at my place today - empty
		
Click to expand...

Not playing today, but the courses around here ceratinly need it, walked through the Kings today and was already looking better for the two days of Rain we have had in Inverness.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Not playing today, but the courses around here ceratinly need it, walked through the Kings today and was already looking better for the two days of Rain we have had in Inverness.
		
Click to expand...

Mmm - I want our courses blonde as soon as possible - meant to be dry tomorrow for my stableford comp.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Mmm - I want our courses blonde as soon as possible - meant to be dry tomorrow for my stableford comp.
		
Click to expand...

Could do with it warming up before it rains here. Just had a very heavy hailstone shower


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Could do with it warming up before it rains here. Just had a very heavy hailstone shower 

Click to expand...

Don't say that - I'm in Dumfries photographing football on Friday night - not that far away as the crow flies is it?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Don't say that - I'm in Dumfries photographing football on Friday night - not that far away as the crow flies is it?
		
Click to expand...

It is not far as the crow flies.

Threatening to reach double figures by Friday but wind still out of the North so wrap up well would be my advice...


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 27, 2021)

saving_par said:



			It is not far as the crow flies.

Threatening to reach double figures by Friday but wind still out of the North so wrap up well would be my advice...
		
Click to expand...

Can't be worse than down there on Boxing Day this year - I'd actually forgotten how bad the weather was as we had to shoot the game from the stands - if I'd been out in the storm I'd have remembered.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 27, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Mmm - I want our courses blonde as soon as possible - meant to be dry tomorrow for my stableford comp.
		
Click to expand...

Kings is a Parkland. 

i get what you meant though it appears Greenskeepers on Links don't like letting it get brown any longer, Yanks don't like it


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Kings is a Parkland.

i get what you meant though it appears Greenskeepers on Links don't like letting it get brown any longer, Yanks don't like it

Click to expand...

When I only played links when coming home on holiday I can remember playing with a plus handicap kid from St Andrews back at the time of the 1990 open - he was raging at how much they were watering the greens - said to me then 'It's changed totally in the last five years'


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 27, 2021)

Getting our butts kicked in the 1st round of the 4somes KO today. 8 down after 9 but managed to last until the 12th for a dog licence. Me and my partner were only 3 over and one of those was a bounce out because of the poxy ball lifters. WE HAD TO GIVE 23 SHOTS. They certainly didn’t play like 19 and 27 handicappers.


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

Playing partners who are muppets.

Medal today. It all goes wrong on 12.

Two of us hit provisionals. One needed, the other? Less so. (He found the original ball).

Lose my original ball. Provisional now in play.

One of the guys hits a ball from where I think my provo was. Middle of the fairway. I query if it was his ball. Apparently so.
I ask about a ball 20 yards further on in the rough? Yep, that is his ball. He has played the wrong ball.
I drop where he played from, and continue the hole, thinking he played my ball.
He plays his original ball under penalty.
When we get to the green, he takes my provisional ball out of his pocket, to give it back to the guy who found his first ball.
I played my 4th from the wrong place, as my ball was in someones pocket.
General penalty.
Or, take the muppet back 300 yards to somewhere near where said muppet picked up my ball and replay the hole again (par 5), if he remembers where the heck he picked up my ball from.


----------



## NearHull (Apr 27, 2021)

murphthemog said:



			Playing partners who are muppets.

Medal today. It all goes wrong on 12.

Two of us hit provisionals. One needed, the other? Less so. (He found the original ball).

Lose my original ball. Provisional now in play.

One of the guys hits a ball from where I think my provo was. Middle of the fairway. I query if it was his ball. Apparently so.
I ask about a ball 20 yards further on in the rough? Yep, that is his ball. He has played the wrong ball.
I drop where he played from, and continue the hole, thinking he played my ball.
He plays his original ball under penalty.
When we get to the green, he takes my provisional ball out of his pocket, to give it back to the guy who found his first ball.
I played my 4th from the wrong place, as my ball was in someones pocket.
General penalty.
Or, take the muppet back 300 yards to somewhere near where said muppet picked up my ball and replay the hole again (par 5), if he remembers where the heck he picked up my ball from.
		
Click to expand...

Was it at that point when Brian Rix, dressed as vicar, ran across the fairway with no trousers on?


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 27, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Was it at that point when Brian Rix, dressed as vicar, ran across the fairway with no trousers on?
		
Click to expand...

It might have been preferable.


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 29, 2021)

Rain and I need to hit some irons after last night's inconsistent display.

Forecast keeps changing so might change by time I finish work - if not it's off to St Andrews Links Academy range this evening.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 29, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Rain and I need to hit some irons after last night's inconsistent display.

Forecast keeps changing so might change by time I finish work - if not it's off to St Andrews Links Academy range this evening.
		
Click to expand...

Hailstones chased me off the practice ground this morning, not much point trying to work on my putting with the green covered in hail and hands starting to go numb 🥺

It had been quite nice up till then 🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Apr 29, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Hailstones chased me off the practice ground this morning, not much point trying to work on my putting with the green covered in hail and hands starting to go numb 🥺

It had been quite nice up till then 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha - sheltering outside clubhouse during the hailstorm before our round last night I saw someone wandering onto the practice putting green - when he walked back off I said to him 'Not sure I'd have gone to practice my putting during this' - he replied 'Just holed a twenty footer - longest putt I've holed in ages'


----------



## John Dewey (Apr 29, 2021)

One of my irritations is the resident flock of Canadian geese which chooses to concentrate their wastes on a couple of tee boxes. We’ve got 27 fairways and numerous meadows available for poop distribution. But these birds have their favorite relief areas.


----------



## DRW (Apr 29, 2021)

Currently seem to have lost the ability to lose a ball on the course, been 83 holes since last losing one.

Weirdly irritating for me.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 29, 2021)

DRW said:



			Currently seem to have lost the ability to lose a ball on the course, been 83 holes since last losing one.

Weirdly irritating for me.
		
Click to expand...

Humblebrag. 

I was thinking about how I don't lose balls anymore as well actually. I've played 7 and a half rounds since lockdown ended, and only lost two balls - one of which was a provisional that I just couldn't be arsed to look for. I think the only irritating part is having to retire a ball when it gets too many dings in it, whereas usually it wouldn't get to that point.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 29, 2021)

DanFST said:



			I'm the exact opposite. pre-ordered new irons from scottsdale golf. Shown as in stock a few days later, with a 3 iron. Sent an email to pay extra for the 3 iron so I could get them sent out asap. 5 days later, no message back, no update on delivery and are out of stock on the site. 

Available to arrive next day from clubhouse golf 

Click to expand...

Clubhouse normally brilliant

I finally managed to get time to call them, 40 mins wait time ATM so had to leave a good hour 

Anyways turns out the order never got sent through to srixon .. so they ordering today .. 3-5 week wait ..£20 back


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 29, 2021)

DRW said:



			Currently seem to have lost the ability to lose a ball on the course, been 83 holes since last losing one.

Weirdly irritating for me.
		
Click to expand...

I got to late 70's, possibly early 80's with one and then became oddly attached to it. I retired it mid round after nearly losing it with a horrible hooked tee shot and it is now mounted on a small trophy that my son and I play for 😄. I've never got anywhere near that length of longevity out of a ball since 🙄


----------



## DRW (Apr 30, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I got to late 70's, possibly early 80's with one and then became oddly attached to it. I retired it mid round after nearly losing it with a horrible hooked tee shot and it is now mounted on a small trophy that my son and I play for 😄. I've never got anywhere near that length of longevity out of a ball since 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Nice idea.

Don't think I have ever got close to this number of holes, quite often will lose multiple balls if timing is off with my loose swing. Done another 12 holes last night and still got it. 

Its irritating as the wife noticed this week about not being in the trees and ribbing me. The pressure is building not to lose it, when I just want to hit it as hard as possible and see it go sailing off over the fields and relax


----------



## davidy233 (May 6, 2021)

Weather that is fine in the morning and pouring rain by the time I finish work - that's been the case a fair bit in last couple of weeks - and it's the forecast for all the next seven days


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

A new, second hand, club arrived today. It's a Cobra fairway wood that adjusts between a 5 and 7 wood. It's set to 5, I want to set it to 7. I have 2 adjustable tools, including a Cobra one but neither fit 😡. Why, just why?


----------



## Tongo (May 7, 2021)

Booked a tee time at about half two this afternoon to play at half four. Then had to cancel it a few minutes later but couldnt get a refund as I didnt cancel 24 hours in advance. 

Quality customer service from Paultons.


----------



## davidy233 (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A new, second hand, club arrived today. It's a Cobra fairway wood that adjusts between a 5 and 7 wood. It's set to 5, I want to set it to 7. I have 2 adjustable tools, including a Cobra one but neither fit 😡. Why, just why?
		
Click to expand...

Which model? I got a F9 3-4 wood a few weeks ago - it adjusts with my Taylor Made wrench.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Which model? I got a F9 3-4 wood a few weeks ago - it adjusts with my Taylor Made wrench.
		
Click to expand...

Cobra Bio Cell so an older model. I have a Cobra wrench that fits my F6 driver and a Callaway one that my son used on his M2. Neither fit. It seems quite small compared to the two wrenches. 

Presumably some level of universality kicked in shortly after this one was released.


----------



## Imurg (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cobra Bio Cell so an older model. I have a Cobra wrench that fits my F6 driver and a Callaway one that my son used on his M2. Neither fit. It seems quite small compared to the two wrenches.

Presumably some level of universality kicked in shortly after this one was released.
		
Click to expand...

Or they lost the screw and found another with the same thread but a different head....


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 7, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Or they lost the screw and found another with the same thread but a different head....
		
Click to expand...

Could be true. I'm playing in a open tomorrow at a club that I think has a pretty decent pro shop so I'm going to take it in there and see if they can help. If they say the same and can't help then I'll look for a plan B


----------



## Slime (May 7, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cobra Bio Cell so an older model. I have a Cobra wrench that fits my F6 driver and a Callaway one that my son used on his M2. Neither fit. It seems quite small compared to the two wrenches.

Presumably some level of universality kicked in shortly after this one was released.
		
Click to expand...

I have a Bio Cell driver.
Awesome club ............................... sometimes!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Or they lost the screw and found another with the same thread but a different head....
		
Click to expand...

A kind man at Castle Eden Pro shop sorted this out. It was a genuine Cobra screw, it just needed an older style wrench. It isn't changing now 😄


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			A kind man at Castle Eden Pro shop sorted this out. It was a genuine Cobra screw, it just needed an older style wrench. It isn't changing now 😄
		
Click to expand...

Castle Eden, class course that we used to play regularly. We used to have a pound bet, all the winner had to do was par both 14 and 15, nobody ever had to cough up.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 8, 2021)

Today's random irritation is an oldie but a goody. One of the blokes we were playing with was lining up putts with a line on his ball. Line it up, step back and check, bend down and adjust, step back and check......rinse and repeat.

It drives me nuts, to the point where I had to look away and just get lost in my own thoughts.

Radar Riley said it the other week. Change the rule so that you can only pick the ball up once on the green, once it is down it is down and that's it.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2021)

Flagsticks again. Why can’t we take them out? You can touch petrol pumps, shopping trolleys etc etc.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 8, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Flagsticks again. Why can’t we take them out? You can touch petrol pumps, shopping trolleys etc etc.
		
Click to expand...

I had one today in a comp. It did about 380, it was definitely more than 360. I've never seen 380 before.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 8, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I had one today in a comp. It did about 380, it was definitely more than 360. I've never seen 380 before.
		
Click to expand...

Irritating when that happens.


----------



## Slime (May 8, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I had one today in a comp. It did about 380, it was definitely more than 360. I've never seen 380 before.
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen a 360° ............................ or anything close!


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I've never seen a 360° ............................ or anything close!
		
Click to expand...

This reminded me of an irritation of mine. When the ball lips out a full 180 and the commentators claim "so unlucky, it did a full 360!" No. No it didn't. If it had it would have carried on the original path of the ball. 

Incredibly petty of me I know 😂


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2021)

I


HeftyHacker said:



			This reminded me of an irritation of mine. When the ball lips out a full 180 and the commentators claim "so unlucky, it did a full 360!" No. No it didn't. If it had it would have carried on the original path of the ball.

Incredibly petty of me I know 😂
		
Click to expand...

 Know we've had this before but, in a way, they're not wrong..
The ball began it's journey around the hole at 6 o'clock on the clock face and finished it's journey at 6 o'clock too..thereby travelling through 360 degrees..
Open to interpretation though..


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			This reminded me of an irritation of mine. When the ball lips out a full 180 and the commentators claim "so unlucky, it did a full 360!" No. No it didn't. If it had it would have carried on the original path of the ball.

Incredibly petty of me I know 😂
		
Click to expand...

That's exactly my point.
It's not petty, it's correct.


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I

Know we've had this before but, in a way, they're not wrong..
The ball began it's journey around the hole at 6 o'clock on the clock face and finished it's journey at 6 o'clock too..thereby travelling through 360 degrees..
Open to interpretation though..
		
Click to expand...

I'd say it began it's journey at 9 o'clock and came back out at 3 o'clock.
If it starts at 6 o'clock, surely it'd just hit the stick. It certainly wouldn't come back to you from 6 o'clock ....................... surely.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 9, 2021)

Slime said:



			I'd say it began it's journey at 9 o'clock and came back out at 3 o'clock.
If it starts at 6 o'clock, surely it'd just hit the stick. It certainly wouldn't come back to you from 6 o'clock ....................... surely.
		
Click to expand...

Stop calling me Shirley 👍😎


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Stop calling me Shirley 👍😎
		
Click to expand...

Roger.


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2021)

Driving the ball great in yesterday's comp, didn't miss a fairway then missed lots of greens from the middle of the fairway.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I

Know we've had this before but, in a way, they're not wrong..
*The ball began it's journey around the hole* at 6 o'clock on the clock face and finished it's journey at 6 o'clock too..thereby travelling through 360 degrees..
Open to interpretation though..
		
Click to expand...

But its direction of travel at that point (i.e. beyond the centre of the cup) is towards 12 o'clock, and it leaves at 6 o'clock.  It's a 180.

If one of your pupils made a U-turn would they have turned through 180 degrees or 360 degrees?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Driving the ball great in yesterday's comp, didn't miss a fairway then missed lots of greens from the middle of the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

There really is nothing more irritating than this when playing golf.  Double bogey from the middle of the fairway.  Lovely.


----------



## patricks148 (May 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			There really is nothing more irritating than this when playing golf.  Double bogey from the middle of the fairway.  Lovely.
		
Click to expand...

done it two comps running on the 12th, the hardest driving hole on the course now, double both times


----------



## Imurg (May 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			But its direction of travel at that point (i.e. beyond the centre of the cup) is towards 12 o'clock, and it leaves at 6 o'clock.  It's a 180.

If one of your pupils made a U-turn would they have turned through 180 degrees or 360 degrees?
		
Click to expand...

Both....changed their direction by 180 degrees by turn through 360....


----------



## Dando (May 9, 2021)

On the chipping green yesterday and a guy is letting his son stand in the middle of it putt to on it.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Both....changed their direction by 180 degrees by turn through 360....

Click to expand...

It can't be both.   It's a 180 all day long.


----------



## Slime (May 9, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Both....changed their direction by 180 degrees by turn through 360....

Click to expand...

Impossible.
Heading north, do a 360° turn, still heading north.
If you find yourself heading south you've done a 180° or a 540° turn .......................... unless maths has changed since I was at school.


----------



## Crazyface (May 9, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Shorts and t shirts in June, not a problem 🏖. Joking apart June is frequently the best month here.

Where are you going?
		
Click to expand...

Gosh I'm lazy at checking posts.   Eyemouth. We've got a lovely 3 bed house in the town. I'm hoping to get a game at Eyemouth and Magdelene Fields. The latter to banish thoughts of my first time there when I lost 14 balls.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 10, 2021)

The constant whining from some Cat 1 Golfers about the WHS, we are amatuers who play for fun, if it’s bothering you that much, find another sport.


----------



## Old Skier (May 10, 2021)

The constant moaning about the flag having to stay in


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 10, 2021)

When I am stood on the first tee, particularly prior to commencing a competition, I will always announce to who ever I am playing with, the make, the number and the markings on my ball. I will then do the same for the ball in my other pocket, the one that is going to save me from having to walk 50 to 100 yards to my bag for a replacement ball when I have hit my drive with the first ball into a location that will insist on keeping said ball.
We have four holes where you generally dump your bag and then walk back to a distant tee.
I will be irritated if you haven't anticipated needing a provisional or second ball, just like I was on Saturday when both members of the other pair put their drives where we all knew that barring a miracle, it would never be seen again and so took a slow walk 70 yards back to their bags for another ball. Why?
Is it so hard to carry a second ball? According to my mate yes. He says that you are planting a negative thought in accepting the possibility of needing one. He also has no shame when he asks if he can borrow the ball he knows is in my pocket having done just that.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 10, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			When I am stood on the first tee, particularly prior to commencing a competition, I will always announce to who ever I am playing with, the make, the number and the markings on my ball. I will then do the same for the ball in my other pocket, the one that is going to save me from having to walk 50 to 100 yards to my bag for a replacement ball when I have hit my drive with the first ball into a location that will insist on keeping said ball.
We have four holes where you generally dump your bag and then walk back to a distant tee.
I will be irritated if you haven't anticipated needing a provisional or second ball, just like I was on Saturday when both members of the other pair put their drives where we all knew that barring a miracle, it would never be seen again and so took a slow walk 70 yards back to their bags for another ball. Why?
Is it so hard to carry a second ball? According to my mate yes. He says that you are planting a negative thought in accepting the possibility of needing one. He also has no shame when he asks if he can borrow the ball he knows is in my pocket having done just that.
		
Click to expand...


I agree with your mate. I wouldn't carry a spare ball in my pocket. Mostly because I don't like having things in my pockets when playing. So having a spare ball in my pocket would be annoying.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I agree with your mate. I wouldn't carry a spare ball in my pocket. Mostly because I don't like having things in my pockets when playing. So having a spare ball in my pocket would be annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Chuck them on the ground beside the tee box.

About 4 holes yesterday there were 4 balls on the ground next to the tee box. Highest handicap 6 but well prepared for potential reload and several provisionals were hit.

Just remember to pick them up when you leave the teeing ground


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Chuck them on the ground beside the tee box.

About 4 holes yesterday there were 4 balls on the ground next to the tee box. Highest handicap 6 but well prepared for potential reload and several provisionals were hit.

Just remember to pick them up when you leave the teeing ground 

Click to expand...

I’m rather with BiMGuy on this...though I will occasionally do what you suggest...albeit rather reluctantly...


----------



## RichA (May 10, 2021)

I always carry my bag up to the tee on the one place like this at ours. Looks messy and lazy dumping it behind the previous green. Etiquette, innit?
Also, I might decide to play a more conservative provisional ball with a different club.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I agree with your mate. I wouldn't carry a spare ball in my pocket. Mostly because I don't like having things in my pockets when playing. *So having a spare ball in my pocket would be annoying.*

Click to expand...

So you want to borrow mine as well?


----------



## BiMGuy (May 11, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			So you want to borrow mine as well?
		
Click to expand...

Only if you had a spare Titleist AVX in your pocket.


----------



## Dando (May 11, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I agree with your mate. I wouldn't carry a spare ball in my pocket. Mostly because I don't like having things in my pockets when playing. So having a spare ball in my pocket would be annoying.
		
Click to expand...

Where do you keep your tees, ball marker and pitch mark repalrer?


----------



## BiMGuy (May 11, 2021)

Dando said:



			Where do you keep your tees, ball marker and pitch mark repalrer?
		
Click to expand...

In my pocket of course. But the absolute minimum. Ball marker, small pitch mark repairer and 2 (1 long, 1 short) tees.


----------



## Crazyface (May 12, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I agree with your mate. I wouldn't carry a spare ball in my pocket. Mostly because I don't like having things in my pockets when playing. So having a spare ball in my pocket would be annoying.
		
Click to expand...

If I played at the course in question, I'd just put up with it, because I'd get fed up trudging back to my bag to get another ball, four times a round.


----------



## Pants (May 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			If I played at the course in question, I'd just put up with it, because I'd get fed up trudging back to my bag to get another ball, four times a round.
		
Click to expand...


Some people are just a bit too precious


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 12, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			If I played at the course in question, I'd just put up with it, because I'd get fed up trudging back to my bag to get another ball, four times a round.
		
Click to expand...

Or you could borrow the one I have in my pocket.

(i) As long as I don't need it.
(ii) As long as it isn't a comp.


----------



## sunshine (May 12, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Chuck them on the ground beside the tee box.

About 4 holes yesterday there were 4 balls on the ground next to the tee box. Highest handicap 6 but well prepared for potential reload and several provisionals were hit.

Just remember to pick them up when you leave the teeing ground 

Click to expand...



__
		http://instagr.am/p/COx61UVgT_r/


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			When I am stood on the first tee, particularly prior to commencing a competition, I will always announce to who ever I am playing with, the make, the number and the markings on my ball. I will then do the same for the ball in my other pocket, .
		
Click to expand...

Why?

I played a 4bbb match and they went through that nonsense,  10 seconds later I couldn't remember anything that they said and given it's your responsibility to identify your own ball why bother?


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 12, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Why?

I played a 4bbb match and they went through that nonsense,  10 seconds later I couldn't remember anything that they said and given it's your responsibility to identify your own ball why bother?
		
Click to expand...

Why not it takes less than 5 seconds?


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Why not it takes less than 5 seconds?
		
Click to expand...

Cos it's a total waste of time


----------



## sunshine (May 12, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Why not it takes less than 5 seconds?
		
Click to expand...

Do you also announce the make and colour of your underwear on the tee?


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 13, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			If I played at the course in question, I'd just put up with it, because I'd get fed up trudging back to my bag to get another ball, four times a round.
		
Click to expand...

Love your positive attitude 😂


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Do you also announce the make and colour of your underwear on the tee?
		
Click to expand...

Why not? It only takes 5 seconds.


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Why not? It only takes 5 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

I'm another who pays no attention whatsoever when PPs announce their ball ID.

And even if I did listen I'm certainly not going to write it down, which is what I'd have to do in order to remember beyond 5 seconds.


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2021)

When someone announces the make/model of ball they’re using…. I like to ask follow up questions


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			I'm another who pays no attention whatsoever when PPs announce their ball ID.

And even if I did listen I'm certainly not going to write it down, which is what I'd have to do in order to remember beyond 5 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, exactly. I've had groups where everyone says what balls they're using before - then as soon as someone puts one in the cabbage and we start looking for it, the first thing you hear is "What ball are you playing again??" Every time.


----------



## Crow (May 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, exactly. I've had groups where everyone says what balls they're using before - then as soon as someone puts one in the cabbage and we start looking for it, the first thing you hear is "What ball are you playing again??" Every time.
		
Click to expand...

Thinking about this I can see an opening for a trip to Dragon's Den:

Small printed cards with your ball make and number plus the identifying marks that you've added, these to hand out to your playing partners on the first tee and then returned to you at the conclusion of the round.
Cheaper laminated paper versions for the golfer on a budget to high-end metal versions tastefully engraved with ball details for the golfer who has everything.

You could even have two; one for your ball in play and one for your provisional should you need to play one, saves having to call out the make, number and ID marks a second time.

My fortune is made!


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thinking about this I can see an opening for a trip to Dragon's Den:

*Small printed cards with your ball make and number plus the identifying marks that you've added, these to hand out to your playing partners on the first tee and then returned to you at the conclusion of the round.
Cheaper laminated paper versions for the golfer on a budget to high-end metal versions tastefully engraved with ball details for the golfer who has everything.*

You could even have two; one for your ball in play and one for your provisional should you need to play one, saves having to call out the make, number and ID marks a second time.

*My fortune is made*!
		
Click to expand...

I'm out and I'l tell you why... I've just built a free app that sends pics of the actual ball-in-play to every smartphone within bluetooth range and auto-updates during the round when I put a new ball in play


----------



## HampshireHog (May 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thinking about this I can see an opening for a trip to Dragon's Den:

Small printed cards with your ball make and number plus the identifying marks that you've added, these to hand out to your playing partners on the first tee and then returned to you at the conclusion of the round.
Cheaper laminated paper versions for the golfer on a budget to high-end metal versions tastefully engraved with ball details for the golfer who has everything.

You could even have two; one for your ball in play and one for your provisional should you need to play one, saves having to call out the make, number and ID marks a second time.

My fortune is made!
		
Click to expand...

Like I’ve ever kept a ball long enough to need a laminated version.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (May 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thinking about this I can see an opening for a trip to Dragon's Den:

Small printed cards with your ball make and number plus the identifying marks that you've added, these to hand out to your playing partners on the first tee and then returned to you at the conclusion of the round.
Cheaper laminated paper versions for the golfer on a budget to high-end metal versions tastefully engraved with ball details for the golfer who has everything.

You could even have two; one for your ball in play and one for your provisional should you need to play one, saves having to call out the make, number and ID marks a second time.

My fortune is made!
		
Click to expand...

I'll give you £75,000 for a 60% share of your business


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2021)

Slab said:



			I'm out and I'l tell you why... I've just built a free app that sends pics of the actual ball-in-play to every smartphone within bluetooth range and auto-updates during the round when I put a new ball in play
		
Click to expand...

Let's hope the phone battery lasts then 😁😁


----------



## jim8flog (May 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I agree with your mate. I wouldn't carry a spare ball in my pocket. Mostly because I don't like having things in my pockets when playing. So having a spare ball in my pocket would be annoying.
		
Click to expand...

I chose your post to respond to because it was easiest but there are others like it.

There was an interesting point posed to one of the pro commentators once about switching balls on each tee.

He pointed out is was a misconception that pros play a new ball on every hole. The are simply switching balls based upon information from Titleist. A ball deforms to a some extent after being struck and takes about 10 minutes to regain it's normal shape.

Ever since hearing that I have carried two balls and switch between holes. In that way if I need a provo (very rare event) I already have one on me.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			I'm another who pays no attention whatsoever when PPs announce their ball ID.

And even if I did listen I'm certainly not going to write it down, which is what I'd have to do in order to remember beyond 5 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

I don't always announce what type of ball I'm using, but I always put my own I D markings on it.


----------



## jim8flog (May 13, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Or you could borrow the one I have in my pocket.


*(ii) As long as it isn't a comp*.
		
Click to expand...

Only applies in a comp where the one make of ball rule is in force and the balls you use are not the same make and type as the other player.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Only applies in a comp where the one make of ball rule is in force and the balls you use are not the same make and type as the other player.
		
Click to expand...

Tin Cup


----------



## jim8flog (May 13, 2021)

When I put a provo in to to play I simply say the first one has got green dots and the second one has got red dots.
My mate carries one with P1 on it and simply says that.


----------



## sunshine (May 13, 2021)

Crow said:



			Thinking about this I can see an opening for a trip to Dragon's Den:

Small printed cards with your ball make and number plus the identifying marks that you've added, these to hand out to your playing partners on the first tee and then returned to you at the conclusion of the round.
Cheaper laminated paper versions for the golfer on a budget to high-end metal versions tastefully engraved with ball details for the golfer who has everything.

You could even have two; one for your ball in play and one for your provisional should you need to play one, saves having to call out the make, number and ID marks a second time.

My fortune is made!
		
Click to expand...

I think your idea is only valid if your product is marketed as vintage or retro. Otherwise Slab is way ahead of you with his app


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			I don't always announce what type of ball I'm using, but I always put my own I D markings on it.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely, I wouldn't want to enter into an argument over proving a non marked ball was definitely mine just for the sake of putting CAD on my ball


----------



## sunshine (May 13, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Why not? It only takes 5 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

Next time someone announces their ball on the 1st tee...
"Titleist 2 with a red dot."
"Calvin Klein with a blue waistband."


----------



## williamalex1 (May 13, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Absolutely, I wouldn't want to enter into an argument over proving a non marked ball was definitely mine just for the sake of putting CAD on my ball
		
Click to expand...

Very Apt


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 13, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Only applies in a comp where the one make of ball rule is in force and the balls you use are not the same make and type as the other player.
		
Click to expand...

I always thought that a player had to play with his own equipment, not that of a PP or fellow competitor. Hence, John Daly walking off the course and not borrowing one off Craig Parry.


----------



## Slab (May 13, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I always thought that a player had to play with his own equipment, not that of a PP or fellow competitor. Hence, John Daly walking off the course and not borrowing one off Craig Parry.
		
Click to expand...

Unlike the one make/model of ball rule that's often used on the main Tours etc
Regular club comps are not likely to add that rule

You're fine to play any ball (assuming it conforms) and can play a ball you find or get one from someone else if you want, even another player


----------



## jim8flog (May 13, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			I always thought that a player had to play with his own equipment, not that of a PP or fellow competitor. Hence, John Daly walking off the course and not borrowing one off Craig Parry.
		
Click to expand...


These are the specific Rules for Pros

Clubs and the Ball.
List of Conforming Golf Balls - Model Local Rule G-3 is in effect.

e. One Ball Rule - Model Local Rule G-4 is in effect, except for an amateur playing in a Pro-Am portion only of the official competition.

A pro can get a ball off a pro he is playing with provided it is the same make and model.


----------



## Beedee (May 13, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Why?

I played a 4bbb match and they went through that nonsense,  10 seconds later I couldn't remember anything that they said and given it's your responsibility to identify your own ball why bother?
		
Click to expand...

I make no effort to remember, I just make sure it's not the same make, model, markings as me.  Would be rather annoying if we both hit the fairway close to each other 250 yards away, only to find out we couldn't guarantee who's was who as we had the same "three dots round the number" (or whatever).  Both balls have to be treated as lost so it's a long, angry walk back.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

Beedee said:



			I make no effort to remember, I just make sure it's not the same make, model, markings as me.  Would be rather annoying if we both hit the fairway close to each other 250 yards away, only to find out we couldn't guarantee who's was who as we had the same "three dots round the number" (or whatever).  Both balls have to be treated as lost so it's a long, angry walk back.
		
Click to expand...

That's actually a very good point. I wonder how many people are surprised to find they're not the only using a Titleist 1 with a single black dot.


----------



## chrisd (May 13, 2021)

Beedee said:



			I make no effort to remember, I just make sure it's not the same make, model, markings as me.  Would be rather annoying if we both hit the fairway close to each other 250 yards away, only to find out we couldn't guarantee who's was who as we had the same "three dots round the number" (or whatever).  Both balls have to be treated as lost so it's a long, angry walk back.
		
Click to expand...

I put my initials on the ball in a couple of places and never have seen similar markings but in the example you give surely you would be able to differentiate between the 2 balls if not by markings but by which one looked to go longer or was more newer or something? I think the chances of the long walk back would be very very unlikely in reality.


----------



## Beedee (May 13, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I put my initials on the ball in a couple of places and never have seen similar markings but in the example you give surely you would be able to differentiate between the 2 balls if not by markings but by which one looked to go longer or was more newer or something? I think the chances of the long walk back would be very very unlikely in reality.
		
Click to expand...

I think my markings are very unlikely to be copied as well.  On the other hand I've found a lot of balls with a single black dot and I really doubt that they all came from the same person.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2021)

When you're cleaning your clubs and realise your 7 wood hasn't been set at the loft setting you thought it was this whole time.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 14, 2021)

foursomes 😖


----------



## banjofred (May 14, 2021)

Worm cast....


----------



## williamalex1 (May 14, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			foursomes 😖
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, there's nothing worse than seeing your perfect drives being shanked OOBs or hit into a deep bunker


----------



## patricks148 (May 14, 2021)

Some guy nicking half my balls on the kings range today.


----------



## NearHull (May 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Agreed, there's nothing worse than seeing your perfect drive being shanked OOBs or hit into a deep bunker 

Click to expand...

A few years ago I played Greensomes at Forrest Pines with a partner who talked like a scratch golfer and held a 28 handicap.  He lost three of my new Pro V1s before I came to my senses.


----------



## Dando (May 14, 2021)

Still waiting for my avx loyalty balls to arrive after ordering them 4 weeks ago


----------



## williamalex1 (May 14, 2021)

NearHull said:



			A few years ago I played Greensomes at Forrest Pines with a partner who talked like a scratch golfer and held a 28 handicap.  He lost three of my new Pro V1s before I came to my senses.
		
Click to expand...

Please tell me it was a forum member


----------



## NearHull (May 14, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Please tell me it was a forum member 

Click to expand...

I doubt that it he is a forum member.  He actually is a neighbour, within two houses.

Edited to say,  why that would that exclude him from being a forum member!


----------



## Robster59 (May 14, 2021)

Just finished putting the sensors for my shot scope on to my clubs. I don't know what they made the tops of the Champ golf grips from but it was one hell of a task.


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2021)

My local driving has reopened after having trackman fitted.
Used it today and won’t be going back. £28 for 110 mins and unlimited balls but it took an age for the data to change after hitting a ball and even using the “premium ball” setting the distances were still 20% out from my usual numbers


----------



## Pants (May 15, 2021)

Should have taken it off the GM Forum settings


----------



## Imurg (May 15, 2021)

Spending half my afternoon standing around d on a golf course.
4BBB board comp.
Over 4 1/2 hours is 45 minutes to long around our place.


----------



## Dando (May 15, 2021)

Pants said:



			Should have taken it off the GM Forum settings 

Click to expand...

I meant to say 20% less than my usual numbers


----------



## richart (May 15, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			foursomes 😖
		
Click to expand...

 No one will play with you ?


----------



## srixon 1 (May 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			Still waiting for my avx loyalty balls to arrive after ordering them 4 weeks ago
		
Click to expand...

same here. Ordered mine from clubhouse golf.


----------



## Crazyface (May 16, 2021)

Golf insurance company almost doubling the cost for this year. THEN, in response to my cancellation e mail, having the cheek to offer a deal of an extra 3 months insurance or 4 free rounds of golf. 

Their current first years insurance offer is same a I paid last year, free golf balls and 3 free rounds of golf. Do they think people are mad?


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2021)

Foursomes against a 9 and 16 handicap who were 1 over gross for 16 holes.


----------



## Crow (May 16, 2021)

Curls said:



			Foursomes against a 9 and 16 handicap who were 1 over gross for 16 holes.
		
Click to expand...

You must have played well to get to the 16th.


----------



## Curls (May 16, 2021)

Crow said:



			You must have played well to get to the 16th.
		
Click to expand...

My partner is off 3, we were on fire. And didn’t get close 🤣 I love foursomes as a format, but these guys were taking the proverbial with their approaches. 200 yards? No problem let me just stick that to 5 feet, and that was guy off 16! Tough to take. Move on. Scratch golf to look forward to soon 👍🏻


----------



## Crazyface (May 16, 2021)

Curls said:



			My partner is off 3, we were on fire. And didn’t get close 🤣 I love foursomes as a format, but these guys were taking the proverbial with their approaches. 200 yards? No problem let me just stick that to 5 feet, and that was guy off 16! Tough to take. Move on. Scratch golf to look forward to soon 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

A word with your H/C person I think.


----------



## harpo_72 (May 16, 2021)

Curls said:



			My partner is off 3, we were on fire. And didn’t get close 🤣 I love foursomes as a format, but these guys were taking the proverbial with their approaches. 200 yards? No problem let me just stick that to 5 feet, and that was guy off 16! Tough to take. Move on. Scratch golf to look forward to soon 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

That’s the nature of the game, every dog has his day .. you just don’t want to be on the receiving end of it. The handicap system just means the lower caps have more sunshine days, it is just they aren’t so outrageous as a higher handicappers .


----------



## backwoodsman (May 16, 2021)

My Garmin Approach DMD.   Why will it never, ever, ever auto-advance from the 12th hole to 13th ??  

Part way down 13th it says something like 226yds to the green. Doesnt look that much thinks I.  Then I realise that's how far it is back to 12th green. It's fine everywhere else but always 'sticks'on the transition from 12th to 13th.


----------



## Imurg (May 16, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			My Garmin Approach DMD.   Why will it never, ever, ever auto-advance from the 12th hole to 13th ?? 

Part way down 13th it says something like 226yds to the green. Doesnt look that much thinks I.  Then I realise that's how far it is back to 12th green. It's fine everywhere else but always 'sticks'on the transition from 12th to 13th.
		
Click to expand...

I put this down to GPS dropouts...we have 3 or 4 places where it won't auto advance. 
Could also be the reason I've never had much joy with any tracking systems at our place either.


----------



## jim8flog (May 16, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			That's actually a very good point. I wonder how many people are surprised to find they're not the only using a Titleist 1 with a single black dot.
		
Click to expand...

 That reminds me of something I mentioned on the forum before.

I had a word with one player about putting marking on his balls (he had none) and showed him mine, we were both playing the same make. Next time I played with him he had put  markings on his balls identical to mine.


----------



## jim8flog (May 16, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Just finished putting the sensors for my shot scope on to my clubs. I don't know what they made the tops of the Champ golf grips from but it was one hell of a task.
		
Click to expand...

 once you go through the hole you are also trying to go through a few layers of tape which will have been twisted together.


----------



## jim8flog (May 16, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Golf insurance company almost doubling the cost for this year. THEN, in response to my cancellation e mail, having the cheek to offer a deal of an extra 3 months insurance or 4 free rounds of golf.

Their current first years insurance offer is same a I paid last year, free golf balls and 3 free rounds of golf. Do they think people are mad?
		
Click to expand...

 Have you looked at the deal from England Golf . In addition to the free Personal Liability Cover you already get they are now offering club cover for a small fee.


----------



## jim8flog (May 16, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			My Garmin Approach DMD.   Why will it never, ever, ever auto-advance from the 12th hole to 13th ?? 

Part way down 13th it says something like 226yds to the green. Doesnt look that much thinks I.  Then I realise that's how far it is back to 12th green. It's fine everywhere else but always 'sticks'on the transition from 12th to 13th.
		
Click to expand...

 Mine never advances after the 10th, mainly down to a long line of very tall trees and it does not come in on the first until I have cleared a similar line of trees on that hole.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I put this down to GPS dropouts...we have 3 or 4 places where it won't auto advance.
Could also be the reason I've never had much joy with any tracking systems at our place either.
		
Click to expand...

Could well be something like that. I dunno what the cause is. But it gets me every time.


----------



## Robster59 (May 16, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			once you go through the hole you are also trying to go through a few layers of tape which will have been twisted together.
		
Click to expand...

Yup. And self inflicted as I regrip my own clubs. In the end I used a suitably sized screw and electric screwdriver to tap a pilot hole.  I'm loving the watch though.


----------



## Robster59 (May 16, 2021)

backwoodsman said:



			My Garmin Approach DMD.   Why will it never, ever, ever auto-advance from the 12th hole to 13th ??  

Part way down 13th it says something like 226yds to the green. Doesnt look that much thinks I.  Then I realise that's how far it is back to 12th green. It's fine everywhere else but always 'sticks'on the transition from 12th to 13th.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe it's superstitious?


----------



## Whereditgo (May 17, 2021)

Driving 25 miles to play on Saturday, signing in to the pro Stableford competition and then getting a text 10 minutes before our tee time from both of the others in our 3 ball (who both live within 3 miles of the course) to say they are not going to play because the weather forecast is for continuous rain! 

No other members around to join up with and verify my score, so played 9 as a single (with not a drop of rain), got let through a couple of two balls of beginners , caught up a line of four balls on the 9th so went to the range - still there was no rain!


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Have you looked at the deal from England Golf . In addition to the free Personal Liability Cover you already get they are now offering club cover for a small fee.
		
Click to expand...

Did not know this. Cheers !!!!


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2021)

Not random but have had an e mail from a doubles opponent give us TWO dates when they are available. We've had a month go by since the fixture was drawn and have to play it by end on June and the dates given are in the LAST WEEK OF JUNE ! Muppets. I'm away then. I've fired a reply back, but OMG have I had to reign back what my response was.


----------



## davidy233 (May 17, 2021)

Been absolutely glorious weather while I've been stuck inside working today - was out during my lunch hour photographing a couple of footballers and it was roasting - now started peeing down rain just when I was considering heading out onto one of the courses for a hit - hopefully doesn't last long and I can get out later.


----------



## pauljames87 (May 17, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			same here. Ordered mine from clubhouse golf.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered my 6 dozen personalized balls from clubhouse golf in Feb

Still waiting 

They did miss the order .. so reordered in April


----------



## Crazyface (May 17, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Been absolutely glorious weather while I've been stuck inside working today - was out during my lunch hour photographing a couple of footballers and it was roasting - now started peeing down rain just when I was considering heading out onto one of the courses for a hit - hopefully doesn't last long and I can get out later.
		
Click to expand...

Glorious????? Me and the wife "played" this morning. Cloudy and no rain at our house. Roads were soaked. That's odd. Got to the course. Steady rain. What the hell, we're here. So we set out. OMG Puddles everywhere. BIG puddles. Greens soaked with puddles. We lasted until the 9th. Nutz to it. We're off. 

Glorious? Not here.


----------



## davidy233 (May 17, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Glorious????? Me and the wife "played" this morning. Cloudy and no rain at our house. Roads were soaked. That's odd. Got to the course. Steady rain. What the hell, we're here. So we set out. OMG Puddles everywhere. BIG puddles. Greens soaked with puddles. We lasted until the 9th. Nutz to it. We're off.

Glorious? Not here.
		
Click to expand...

Been absolutely gorgeous here over the weekend and this morning/early afternoon, and while it was cloudy for a couple of days before that we didn't have any rain - still raining a bit here now but it's due to go off before 6 so I should get out - forecast tomorrow is sunny spells with  couple of showers.

It's got to be prolonged heavy rain (days of it) before we get puddles - and we don't do mud - links life

Unusually for here there is absolutely no wind at the moment.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 20, 2021)

We are at the moment on a 5 day break staying only a few miles from Cromer.  I have my bats with me having played on Tuesday with my lad in Chesterfield.  I can get a post 4pm tee time at Royal Cromer for £40, and I’d love to play.  But my golf is so very, depressingly rubbish at the moment I am conflicted as I would want to enjoy my round and the course...and it’s almost a dead cert that I’ll play rubbish and be miserable (not for the first time my Mrs would say). What to do...?


----------



## SatchFan (May 20, 2021)

Spending three minutes searching for my ball in the light rough only to turn around and see it staring at me six inches from the wheel of my trolley.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 20, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are at the moment on a 5 day break staying only a few miles from Cromer.  I have my bats with me having played on Tuesday with my lad in Chesterfield.  I can get a post 4pm tee time at Royal Cromer for £40, and I’d love to play.  But my golf is so very, depressingly rubbish at the moment I am conflicted as I would want to enjoy my round and the course...and it’s almost a dead cert that I’ll play rubbish and be miserable (not for the first time my Mrs would say). What to do...?
		
Click to expand...

Play. You never know when it will turn round.

I was going to play West Cornwall today. But 60mph winds and torrential rain have put a stop to that idea.


----------



## sunshine (May 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			We are at the moment on a 5 day break staying only a few miles from Cromer.  I have my bats with me having played on Tuesday with my lad in Chesterfield.  I can get a post 4pm tee time at Royal Cromer for £40, and I’d love to play.  But my golf is so very, depressingly rubbish at the moment I am conflicted as I would want to enjoy my round and the course...and it’s almost a dead cert that I’ll play rubbish and be miserable (not for the first time my Mrs would say). What to do...?
		
Click to expand...

If I didn't play golf because I thought I was going to be rubbish... I wouldn't have played golf for about 10 years.


----------



## RichA (May 21, 2021)

sunshine said:



			If I didn't play golf because I thought I was going to be rubbish... I wouldn't have played golf for about 10 years.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't play golf for 10 years because I was rubbish but thought I should be good. 
10 years later, I'm back on the course, I've accepted what I am and I'm loving every minute of it.


----------



## aaajjj7589 (May 21, 2021)

Had my first lesson last week. Was told that my swing is excellent and that for a self taught golfer I'm one of the best he has ever witnessed at beginners level. Since the lesson I've played absloutely shite the last 2 rounds and feel I've regressed. 

That's my latest irritation with the game. And the fact I'm an impatient twat and forget I've only been playing for 6 months. GRRRRRR!!!


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 21, 2021)

aaajjj7589 said:



			Had my first lesson last week. Was told that my swing is excellent and that for a self taught golfer I'm one of the best he has ever witnessed at beginners level. Since the lesson I've played absloutely shite the last 2 rounds and feel I've regressed.

That's my latest irritation with the game. And the fact I'm an impatient twat and forget I've only been playing for 6 months. GRRRRRR!!!
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps change one of the words to twit in your last sentence


----------



## aaajjj7589 (May 21, 2021)

Erm why?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 21, 2021)

aaajjj7589 said:



			Erm why?
		
Click to expand...

Mods don't allow swearing. They will amend / delete the post and possibly hand out an infraction. Change the letter and all is good.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 21, 2021)

aaajjj7589 said:



			Erm why?
		
Click to expand...

Forum rules about bad language.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 21, 2021)

aaajjj7589 said:



			Erm why?
		
Click to expand...

Your choice Sir. Just trying to be helpful.


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Your choice Sir. Just trying to be helpful.
		
Click to expand...

Except you quoted the post. You might wish to edit it.


----------



## 3offTheTee (May 21, 2021)

IainP said:



			Except you quoted the post. You might wish to edit it.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry do not understand. Aaajjj was the original poster.


----------



## Orikoru (May 21, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Sorry do not understand. Aaajjj was the original poster.
		
Click to expand...

If he edits his post it won't also edit your quoting of him. You'll have to edit yours as well.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 21, 2021)

aaajjj7589 said:



			Erm why?
		
Click to expand...



Because it's a proper nanny state on here.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 21, 2021)

Sky Sports Golf, why do they now only show the top 10 or 20 players scores, no more rolling scores ?


----------



## woofers (May 21, 2021)

Entered an Open at a ‘Top 100‘ club back in March.
Event is first week in June.
Hadn‘t heard anything so contacted the club office.
Reply “oh, you didn’t make it, the organiser will be in touch shortly with your options”
Well, I wonder what they could be?


----------



## Tinkerman (May 21, 2021)

2 up with 2 to play today. Had been playing really well. Complete blow ups on the last 2 holes to finish the match all square. Should've left the driver in the bag on both


----------



## Wilson (May 22, 2021)

Course closed.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2021)

The seniors section at my place have a block booking on a Monday morning. Normally irrelevant to most other members because we are working. All except on a bank holiday when the block booking still stands, all to the irritation of the workers who actually have the day off but can't take advantage of it to play golf at the prime times. They can play any time but the booking can't be moved because 'that's the way it has always been' 😡


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (May 25, 2021)

drive4show said:



			People who don't buy drinks when they get a hole in one 

Click to expand...

An exceptionally good round is more gratifying than a hole-in-one.
Unless it made a difference in a head to head match, a hole-in-one is merely a novelty experience--sort of like finding a four leaf clover, but on a much grander scale.

I've never made one at my own club. 
I made one on my very favorite local public course,
which has of course since become house lots,
and they didn't even have a liquor license.

I bought coffee and a hamburger or hot dog for whoever wanted one.


----------



## Crazyface (May 25, 2021)

A 30 H/C playing like a 10 H/C golfer.


----------



## Crazyface (May 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The seniors section at my place have a block booking on a Monday morning. Normally irrelevant to most other members because we are working. All except on a bank holiday when the block booking still stands, all to the irritation of the workers who actually have the day off but can't take advantage of it to play golf at the prime times. They can play any time but the booking can't be moved because 'that's the way it has always been' 😡
		
Click to expand...

Turn up and challenge them.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 25, 2021)

Having played poorly last week. Starting a round quite well, being just one over after 6 holes. And the one shot being a silly missed short putt because not concentrating. And then feeling something 'twang' in my righ for arm hitting my tee shot on 7. Which was quickly followed by a sharp pain. 

I spent the rest of the round trying not to use my right arm as best I could. Pretty much just hitting chippy punch shots, and a lot of topps. And then getting wet through on the last 2 holes just to rub salt in the wounds. 

Finally signing for a 92 😭.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 25, 2021)

Empty course this evening because a storm has just passed through - standing water on some greens but playable.  No-one else on the course at all so racing round and get to the 14th.  Out of the clubhouse comes a fourball, straight to the 15th tee and start playing in front of me.  Held up all the way down 15 - get to the 16th tee just as they're walking off - not a word.  So I just walked down the hole past them to 17 and played from there.  I was finished on 17 before they even got to the tee.  I get to the car park and one of the only cars in the car park is in the seniors' captain's space.    Oh I do hope I get to play with him soon.   I was almost really hoping one of them would say something about me by-passing them on 16.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The seniors section at my place have a block booking on a Monday morning. Normally irrelevant to most other members because we are working. All except on a bank holiday when the block booking still stands, all to the irritation of the workers who actually have the day off but can't take advantage of it to play golf at the prime times. They can play any time but the booking can't be moved because 'that's the way it has always been' 😡
		
Click to expand...

Send in a proposal seconded by another member, stating your issues and solutions, in time for the next general meeting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 25, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Send in a proposal seconded by another member, stating your issues and solutions, in time for the next general meeting.
		
Click to expand...

Are you suggesting just more than moaning on an internet forum that no one else at the club reads . You might have a good point


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 25, 2021)

Rummaging in my loft earlier today I discovered the card from my best ever round.  Gross 71 against standard scratch of 70.  Did it in 1988 off 10 H/cap. Was one under gross after 16 and bogeyed last two holes.  Not sure what’s the more irritating, the two bogeys; that I did it off 10, or the fact that I haven’t improved on it in 33yrs.  But there is plenty of time yet.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 26, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			A 30 H/C playing like a 10 H/C golfer.
		
Click to expand...

I’m a 28 and, in an inter-club pairs match on Monday, I played the first three holes like a 10.  I’m not sure what our opponents were thinking, but they didn’t have to wait long to find out why I am a 28. 🙄


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I’m a 28 and, in an inter-club pairs match on Monday, I played the first three holes like a 10.  I’m not sure what our opponents were thinking, but they didn’t have to wait long to find out why I am a 28. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you, you are not alone in that situation. Many a time I have had an odd look after the first few holes and I just shrug my shoulders and suggest they reassess their opinion after 18 holes. Sadly, more often than not I prove them wrong in their early doubting of the accuracy of my h/c


----------



## Dando (May 27, 2021)

Looking to buy some new gloves so had a look on eBay
As you may know I am cursed in being a left hander so I ticked the box for left handed gloves and up popped gloves for your left hand.
So the obvious thing was to then tick for right handed gloves and what popped up?
Gloves for right handed golfers!


----------



## Tinkerman (May 28, 2021)

Dando said:



			Looking to buy some new gloves so had a look on eBay
As you may know I am cursed in being a left hander so I ticked the box for left handed gloves and up popped gloves for your left hand.
So the obvious thing was to then tick for right handed gloves and what popped up?
Gloves for right handed golfers!
		
Click to expand...

I know your pain! What's worse is last month I ordered a right hand golf and a leg hand one turned up! I double checked my order and I had definitely ordered a right hand golf (for LH players) so got into the company. They did eventually send the correct one out but only after I sent the wrong back and chased them on it. Won't buy from them again


----------



## Tinkerman (May 28, 2021)

Posting comments without proofreading them first


----------



## arnieboy (May 28, 2021)

You may find yourself on tricky ground.........


----------



## IanM (May 28, 2021)

The referee overseeing Stricker in the Seniors right now. 

Is he giving a ruling or maxing out his time on tv?


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2021)

This one isn't new
Its something  that,  I bet, we all have done at some point or do regularly 
The phrase "I'll take that" after playing a good shot or decent recovery.
Of course you'll take it - you've got no option...stop it!


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2021)

One of our greenkeepers testing positive for Covid and most of the rest having to self isolate 'greens, tees and fairways are not guaranteed to be cut' for next week.


----------



## Imurg (May 28, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			One of our greenkeepers testing positive for Covid and most of the rest having to self isolate 'greens, tees and fairways are not guaranteed to be cut' for next week.
		
Click to expand...

Our Greenies have been working in 2 separate groups and shifts since March last year to try and avoid this very thing.
It's worked so far.


----------



## NearHull (May 28, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			One of our greenkeepers testing positive for Covid and most of the rest having to self isolate 'greens, tees and fairways are not guaranteed to be cut' for next week.
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of neighbouring clubs coming to the rescue?


----------



## davidy233 (May 28, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Any chance of neighbouring clubs coming to the rescue?
		
Click to expand...

Pretty sure we'll be OK - links courses don't exactly sprout grass (except rough) at a rate.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 28, 2021)

Has a senior in the car park moaning to me that the greens keepers aren’t cutting down the rough (one of the likely suspects who always seem to have a gripe and an opinion); he tells me that that’s a problem as many seniors can’t get out of longer rough.  I note the rough isn‘t densely deep but mostly whispy deep. 

What to do...grass grows and at the moment it is starting to grow - a lot. 

Interesting speaking to a group of visitors this afternoon after they had played.  All very complimentary about the course and it’s condition, and how nicely the fairways are being shaped with the rough providing great definition to the holes and making them look great.  It’s not as if the fairways are narrow...but some of our seniors can’t get out of the rough so grounds for having it ‘short, back and sided’...ah well.


----------



## Beezerk (May 29, 2021)

The amount of amateur golfers now using the lines on their balls to line up putts, take ages to do it then miss anyway 🙈🤣


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2021)

Shame it takes more than 4 hours to park, set up, play and pack up..and forget a bevvy afterwards...
Any other golf clubs where you pay to park?


----------



## BiMGuy (May 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



View attachment 36842


Shame it takes more than 4 hours to park, set up, play and pack up..and forget a bevvy afterwards...
Any other golf clubs where you pay to park?
		
Click to expand...

Isn't it free parking if you play golf or stay there?

I believe this was put in place to stop all the people parking there who weren't using the facilities.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 29, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The amount of amateur golfers now using the lines on their balls to line up putts, take ages to do it then miss anyway 🙈🤣
		
Click to expand...

They need to draw the line somewhere


----------



## Dando (May 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



View attachment 36842


Shame it takes more than 4 hours to park, set up, play and pack up..and forget a bevvy afterwards...
Any other golf clubs where you pay to park?
		
Click to expand...

4 hours is about right for the front on the brabazon


----------



## Imurg (May 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Isn't it free parking if you play golf or stay there?

I believe this was put in place to stop all the people parking there who weren't using the facilities.
		
Click to expand...

Not according to the website.
First 4 hours free, next 4 hours £5, 24 hours is £10.
So, effectively,  an extra fiver to play at the Belfry, at least...
Like I said, any other golf club charge you to park?


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not according to the website.
First 4 hours free, next 4 hours £5, 24 hours is £10.
So, effectively,  an extra fiver to play at the Belfry, at least...
Like I said, any other golf club charge you to park?
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant - staying for two nights and three rounds next month. Usually go every year for a jolly. 
I’ll make this my last. Can’t afford the £6 coffees now 😭


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 29, 2021)

Are the barriers ANPR controlled now? If not I’ll just stick tape on my number plate in the lay-by before. 
Definitely skipping the breakfasts and going McDonald’s or a greasy burger van and I’ll take a bottle of Bacardi and some Coca Cola. 
W-ers.


----------



## IainP (May 29, 2021)

Par 3 13th, over a little valley with a water hazard garding the green, pin on front. Hit a bit of a low pull, line just a few feet left of the flag, thought it would just make it. But no, seemed to hit the top edge of the top brick of the wall that is part of the penalty area. Massive ricochet back towards and left where the ground falls away  - maybe 40 to 50 yards, to then pitch perfectly on the centre of the stone/cement path so another giant bounce into the bundhu.
From being about 2 yards from the hole at one point, I reckoned it ended up over 90 yards away! Thankfully was just a social knock.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Not according to the website.
First 4 hours free, next 4 hours £5, 24 hours is £10.
So, effectively,  an extra fiver to play at the Belfry, at least...
Like I said, any other golf club charge you to park?
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise that. 

To be honest. They would have to pay me to play there anyway.


----------



## williamalex1 (May 29, 2021)

My new Calloway golf trousers, the creases on both legs, are off centre by at least an inch .
I now have a pressing engagement,


----------



## BiMGuy (May 29, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			My new Calloway golf trousers, the creases on both legs, are off centre by at least an inch .
		
Click to expand...

Didn't realise you could still buy trousers with creases in 😜


----------



## williamalex1 (May 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Didn't realise you could still buy trousers with creases in 😜
		
Click to expand...

That's the way they came, but if they're going to press them , do it right


----------



## IanM (May 30, 2021)

Players who think stomping on the hole they've just made constitutes a repair, and don't bother replacing the huge divot 2 paces in front of them


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (May 30, 2021)

'Calloway'


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2021)

Still can't get my head around the WHS handicap calculations. I shot 85 at Grims Dyke yesterday, was 1 over handicap but I figured it could still become one of my top 8 scores - but it didn't. I still have two 90s from Haste Hill in there! GD is easier tee-to-green but about 50 times harder once you're on or around the greens. There's no way HH is over 5 shots more difficult, that's ridiculous. They've definitely got it wrong somewhere. 

In another three rounds time I'm going to lose an 82 I got at HH, so I'm screwed basically as I can't see myself suddenly knocking it round in like 76 at GD to match that. No chance. 😣


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2021)

Playing a hole to my handicap and going last on the next tee......becoming a normal situation...


----------



## Dando (May 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Playing a hole to my handicap and going last on the next tee......becoming a normal situation...

Click to expand...

Was you playing “billy 2 shots”


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			Was you playing “billy 2 shots”
		
Click to expand...

Who? Philthe 4 for 4 Fragger?
Might have been


----------



## Orikoru (May 31, 2021)

Stableford was won by a chap off 32 getting 45 points. Second place was a guy off 3 who got 40 points, shooting 1 under par gross. I do feel for the low cappers in these events, what chance did he have?? That winner shot 92. But he's only been cut to 28 as far as I can tell.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2021)

The WHS and the joke it is


----------



## IainP (May 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Playing a hole to my handicap and going last on the next tee......becoming a normal situation...

Click to expand...

Assume this relates to the buckets of shots that bruv has currently 😲🥴
But before ready golf became the norm, wasn't the honour dictated by gross scores in strokeplay? (Or did I imagine that)


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2021)

IainP said:



			Assume this relates to the buckets of shots that bruv has currently 😲🥴
But before ready golf became the norm, wasn't the honour dictated by gross scores in strokeplay? (Or did I imagine that)
		
Click to expand...

Gross in Medal, points in Stableford 

Not having a go at Fragger as its not his fault but getting 4 points on a hole should be a rarity...I get, maybe, 3 or 4 a year..
Fragger's currently getting 3 or 4 per round.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Playing a hole to my handicap and going last on the next tee......becoming a normal situation...

Click to expand...

Just play ready golf 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Golfnut1957 (May 31, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I’m a 28 and, in an inter-club pairs match on Monday, I played the first three holes like a 10.  I’m not sure what our opponents were thinking, *but they didn’t have to wait long to find out why I am a 28.* 🙄
		
Click to expand...

I always think that is how it goes, low handicap plays better golf, but the higher handicapper has the shots to keep him in it and make a game of it and of course either player can win. But sometimes!

I played a 15 in the singles once, I was off 9 or 10, so he was getting a few shots but if I play my A game I can nullify his shot advantage, and I did have my A game, the only problem was he had his, and it was better than mine.

The 11th is a moderately long but difficult par 4. Narrow, tree lined with a dog leg left. The dog leg is defined by a pond, which starts at 260 yards and is about 30 yards wide and over a 100 yards long. It is impossible to drive over the pond, so the shot is a drive up the right as far up as you can get, left is dead, you are blocked out by the trees and staring at the full length of the pond.

I hit it right, he hit it short, left and in the semi so at this point it is a lay up, advantage me. Really. He takes out his hybrid, smashes it out of the rough straight down the length of the pond, hooking all the way, 220 yards to the green. It was one of the best shots I have ever seen, that's why I remember it so well.

I have no recollection at all of the rest of the match other than conceding defeat at some point.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (May 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Gross in Medal, points in Stableford 

Not having a go at Fragger as its not his fault but getting 4 points on a hole should be a rarity...I get, maybe, 3 or 4 a year..
Fragger's currently getting 3 or 4 per round.....

Click to expand...

At risk of starting a new forum topic of debate... I’ve never heard of honour being dictated by stableford points? Always gross score?!


----------



## woofers (May 31, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Gross in Medal, points in Stableford 

Click to expand...

Rule 6.4b. Gross score, even in handicap comps.


----------



## Imurg (May 31, 2021)

woofers said:



			Rule 6.4b. Gross score, even in handicap comps.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting....I got my info from JezzE from the magazine years ago...


----------



## GG26 (May 31, 2021)

Going back to shots given, last Friday played in a pairs stableford matchplay knockout match.  I was getting 10 shots and my PP 16, during the round I hit a long iron to 18ins for a birdie 3 on our SI 2 hole and my PP hit 150 yard shots to 3ft and 1ft.  The chances of that happening again in one round are remote, but you could tell that our opponents were getting annoyed at the shots given (at one point I was told that I clearly had not put enough cards in) and used that as the excuse for losing.  What they failed to mention is that I hit five tee shots OOB and generally they were not at their best. Me and my PP just played fairly steady and won holes with net pars.

Two years ago I was knocked out in the first round of our singles matchplay.  I was off 23 at the time and my opponent was off 8.  He beat me on the last hole having gone round just two over gross.  Coming off he said hat he expected me to be in the prizes in the following day's comp as was clearly better than my handicap.  No thought that he had played six shots under his handicap and would have won the competition if he had repeated that.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Stableford was won by a chap off 32 getting 45 points. Second place was a guy off 3 who got 40 points, shooting 1 under par gross. I do feel for the low cappers in these events, what chance did he have?? That winner shot 92. But he's only been cut to 28 as far as I can tell.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. And as someone who was given a higher h cap by whs and did well in a competition on it.
I can see why the handicap used to be 18 limit. I used to play with a 70 yr old who was off 7. He used to say, and he was right.
"To win I cannot afford to make 1 mistake. Someone around 20 cap will have a good day,and I'll never beat that."

32 handicaps etc. - ridiculous.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I agree. And as someone who was given a higher h cap by whs and did well in a competition on it.
I can see why the handicap used to be 18 limit. I used to play with a 70 yr old who was off 7. He used to say, and he was right.
"To win I cannot afford to make 1 mistake. Someone around 20 cap will have a good day,and I'll never beat that."

32 handicaps etc. - ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure the issue is that 32 handicap exists, to me it seems like a failing in the system that he hasn't been cut quicker. He's shot 9 under net, been cut 4 shots, but even off his new handicap he still would have won by a shot. Surely he was too high to begin with, and he still is too high.  I don't mind high handicaps if they're accurate! My best mate is off 28/29 ish but he rarely shoots better than that unless he has a really good one.


----------



## r0wly86 (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure the issue is that 32 handicap exists, to me it seems like a failing in the system that he hasn't been cut quicker. He's shot 9 under net, been cut 4 shots, but even off his new handicap he still would have won by a shot. Surely he was too high to begin with, and he still is too high.  I don't mind high handicaps if they're accurate! My best mate is off 28/29 ish but he rarely shoots better than that unless he has a really good one.
		
Click to expand...

That has always been the case, those taking up the game with the highest handicaps, improve the quickest relatively, there will always be a lag in their improvement and their handicap. Under the old handicap system, I think he would have been cut 3 shots. I guess handicap reductions have to reflect that people will have days where everything goes right and they aren't going to do that consistently


----------



## cliveb (Jun 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Still can't get my head around the WHS handicap calculations. I shot 85 at Grims Dyke yesterday, was 1 over handicap but I figured it could still become one of my top 8 scores - but it didn't. I still have two 90s from Haste Hill in there! GD is easier tee-to-green but about 50 times harder once you're on or around the greens. There's no way HH is over 5 shots more difficult, that's ridiculous. They've definitely got it wrong somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

You're just going to have to accept that Grims Dyke is an outlier, with a course rating that is far too low.
The universal formula used to calculate CR is bound to get it wrong on some unusual courses, and GD happens to be one of those.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 1, 2021)

cliveb said:



			You're just going to have to accept that Grims Dyke is an outlier, with a course rating that is far too low.
The universal formula used to calculate CR is bound to get it wrong on some unusual courses, and GD happens to be one of those.
		
Click to expand...

I'll have to start taking advantage by booking in plenty of away matches.


----------



## DanFST (Jun 1, 2021)

Shooting +2 on the back 9 yesterday, and getting absolutely demolished by a 22 handicapper. Including a 3 for 6 on a par 5!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 1, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Shooting +2 on the back 9 yesterday, and getting absolutely demolished by a 22 handicapper. Including a 3 for 6 on a par 5!
		
Click to expand...

Fragger hasn't done that yet but I'm waiting for it....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Playing a 4BBB match knowing that I need my 23 hcap mate to use a good handful of the 16 shots he is to get from both of the other pair,  then finding him playing the less good aspects of 23 handicapper golf on every shot...

After the 1st and the first 100yds, and his first three shots, of the 2nd hole, I concluded that today was not going to be his day (golfs like that) and i was likely to be fighting the battle by myself most of the time - and I knew that against two 6 hcappers the die was already cast and we were beat.  But I ploughed on...as my mate ever more glumly did, until we all bounced elbows on the 13th, beaten 7 and 5

ah well. Funny old game. And when you are a higher handicapper things don’t always go the way of 42+ pts golf.


----------



## RichA (Jun 2, 2021)

New 2 hybrid arrived yesterday. Desperate to give it a try but I played cricket on Sunday for the first time in 2 years. Only bowled 6 overs but feel like I've been hit by a train.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 2, 2021)

DanFST said:



			Shooting +2 on the back 9 yesterday, and getting absolutely demolished by a 22 handicapper. Including a 3 for 6 on a par 5!
		
Click to expand...

That can happen, and quite legit. When I had a 3 on a par 5 ( not in a comp, just practice), it was because I hit three shots in a row properly. A rare event.
 Proves my point that there are two kinds of high handicappers. 
First type hits it 100 -150 yds driver , but mostly straight down the middle.
Other type hits quite long but sprays it well😀.  Might get on in regulation, or might hit trouble and 7.
Second type on a red letter day is dangerous in competition!


----------



## woofers (Jun 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Interesting....I got my info from JezzE from the magazine years ago...

Click to expand...

Years ago he was right....old rule 32.1 :
In handicap bogey, par and Stableford competitions, the competitorwith the lowest net score at a hole takes the honour at the next teeing ground.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 2, 2021)

So last year because of the pandemic the county run the county fourball and foursomes events as a 18 hole only event and it attracted their biggest ever fields , was a great day. 

So what are they doing this year - back to the old 36 holes in one day because apparently that’s more “exclusive” and a “test of golf” for a county event - 🙄🤦‍♂️

Not sure if other counties have the same but ours certainly at times have an over inflated opinion of themselves


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Gross in Medal, points in Stableford 

Not having a go at Fragger as its not his fault but getting 4 points on a hole should be a rarity...I get, maybe, 3 or 4 a year..
Fragger's currently getting 3 or 4 per round.....

Click to expand...




IainP said:



			Assume this relates to the buckets of shots that bruv has currently 😲🥴
But before ready golf became the norm, wasn't the honour dictated by gross scores in strokeplay? (Or did I imagine that)
		
Click to expand...


*Now* gross in medal and Stableford (2019 rule change)


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 2, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Playing a hole to my handicap and going last on the next tee......becoming a normal situation...

Click to expand...

Me always playing first off the tee with Ready Golf because the others are never ready.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2021)

jim8flog said:



*Now* gross in medal and Stableford (2019 rule change)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that Jim, must have missed it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 2, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			That can happen, and quite legit. When I had a 3 on a par 5 ( not in a comp, just practice), it was because I hit three shots in a row properly. A rare event.
Proves my point that there are two kinds of high handicappers.
First type hits it 100 -150 yds driver , but mostly straight down the middle.
Other type hits quite long but sprays it well😀.  Might get on in regulation, or might hit trouble and 7.
Second type on a red letter day is dangerous in competition!
		
Click to expand...

There is perhaps a third type...those who think that they are playing golf but in reality are playing a related game of their own invention...one of my buddies can be of this sort on occasions but we 😍 him for it nonetheless.  Give it time...we tell him.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 2, 2021)

Golfbidder...
Normally, if a club isn't standard length or lie it is included in the description...
Wouldnt have taken a genius to see that the 50 degree wedge they sent me today is in fact 1 inch longer than standard.
Fortunately I was already going to be changing the grip but I wasn't banking on getting the hacksaw out as well...
Peasants....


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 3, 2021)

Played really well today net 70, not bad I thought....until the results came in. Net 62 won. A 21H/C with 2 birdies. Not one, but TWO. He also smashed it round in 38 on the front nine. I've not done that in 3 years of playing there. My best is 40. I'm seriously thinking of not bothering with the comps now. These blokes have obviously benefited from a big increase from WHS.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 3, 2021)

2 hours 45 minutes to play 9 holes.

FRO


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 3, 2021)

Beautiful weather all week 

Playing tomorrow 

Rain


----------



## rulefan (Jun 3, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			These blokes have obviously benefited from a big increase from WHS.
		
Click to expand...

Have you checked his CONGU cap and the best 8 in his WHS record?


----------



## RichA (Jun 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Played really well today net 70, not bad I thought....until the results came in. Net 62 won. A 21H/C with 2 birdies. Not one, but TWO. He also smashed it round in 38 on the front nine. I've not done that in 3 years of playing there. My best is 40. I'm seriously thinking of not bothering with the comps now. These blokes have obviously benefited from a big increase from WHS.
		
Click to expand...

I'm currently shooting mid-90s with a 22 HI. I know I've got a mid-80s round in me and I know it will probably irritate a few people if it happens in a comp, but how else will I get my handicap down other than by improving?
His HI has probably plummeted below his skill level overnight and you'll carve him up consistently until it levels out.
It happened to a friend of mine - he went from 27 to 12 after one great round and a couple of decent ones.
The system gives and takes.


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2021)

been invited to play golf with a big hitting, swearing foreigner tomorrow morning but have been told the kitchen might not be open, so potentially no full english


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			been invited to play golf with a *big hitting, swearing foreigner *tomorrow morning but have been told the kitchen might not be open, so potentially no full english  

Click to expand...

Scots, Welsh or just from up north.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			been invited to play golf with a big hitting, swearing foreigner tomorrow morning but have been told the kitchen might not be open, so potentially no full english  

Click to expand...

Being stuck with @Captainron then


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being stuck with @Captainron then
		
Click to expand...

Try again


----------



## Dando (Jun 4, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Scots, Welsh or just from up north.
		
Click to expand...

None of those


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 4, 2021)

Dando said:



			Try again
		
Click to expand...

Ah the Scandinavian bandit @Lilyhawk


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2021)

Bought a 4 wood in Feb 

Today ball was sitting up lovely in rough , semi rough not bad 

Got too much under it 

Looked down at my club.. nice sky mark 

One hit off the top?


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Paul, just curious, but why do you leave blank lines underneath each sentence?


----------



## Ser Shankalot (Jun 4, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Bought a 4 wood in Feb

Today ball was sitting up lovely in rough , semi rough not bad

Got too much under it

Looked down at my club.. nice sky mark

One hit off the top?
		
Click to expand...




Slime said:



			Paul, just curious, but why do you leave blank lines underneath each sentence?
		
Click to expand...

It’s haiku.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Paul, just curious, but why do you leave blank lines underneath each sentence?
		
Click to expand...

Find it flows much better than old school writing ..









Plus it's fun


----------



## Slime (Jun 4, 2021)

Fair

enough.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 4, 2021)

Slime said:



			Fair

enough.



Click to expand...

Now you see .. you have to complete a sentence 

Then a gap


----------



## Captainron (Jun 4, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Being stuck with @Captainron then
		
Click to expand...

More likely to be a sweary swede who isn’t actually a big hitter 🤣


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

Off out at 4pm and I'm going to need to wear a hat to avoid sunstroke - I hate wearing hats


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Off out at 4pm and I'm going to need to wear a hat to avoid sunstroke - I hate wearing hats
		
Click to expand...

Umbrella fixed to your trolley?


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2021)

It was very wet yesterday lol at least it's hot today .. leave the car outside work. Let my stuff dry. Why not .. put it away when I leave


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Umbrella fixed to your trolley?
		
Click to expand...

Trolley? umbrella? - what are these things?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Trolley? umbrella? - what are these things?
		
Click to expand...

Umbrella on a links 🤣

Spend all day running after it if its not inside out with the wind.

You won't get sunstroke on the West Coast 😉


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



View attachment 36938


It was very wet yesterday lol at least it's hot today .. leave the car outside work. Let my stuff dry. Why not .. put it away when I leave
		
Click to expand...

Not on the paintwork! 
Put it on the bench, surely.


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Trolley? umbrella? - what are these things?
		
Click to expand...

These are things that are sometimes used when it's very wet or very sunny.


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			These are things that are sometimes used when it's very wet or very sunny.  

Click to expand...

Madness I tell you - will be ball retrievers and iron covers next


----------



## Slime (Jun 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Madness I tell you - will be ball retrievers and iron covers next
		
Click to expand...

Oh, you forgot about a chipper!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Not on the paintwork!
Put it on the bench, surely.
		
Click to expand...

 It's all towels under it and it's hot so dried quick lol


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			Oh, you forgot about a chipper!
		
Click to expand...

That's what hybrids are for - perfectly acceptable to bump and run with the old rescue clubs


----------



## davidy233 (Jun 5, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Umbrella on a links 🤣

*Spend all day running after it if its not inside out with the wind.*

You won't get sunstroke on the West Coast 😉
		
Click to expand...

This bold bit is the truth all day long

East coast massive innit


----------



## IainP (Jun 5, 2021)

Recently have been making it over to the club maybe once a week midweek but work has been busy so fairly late. On Friday I spotted an opportunity to go a bit earlier but as I stood from my work chair the last time felt a twinge in the back. Went anyway, swang fairly well but felt generally uncomfortable so exited after 9 holes even though it was a peaceful and beautiful evening 😕
Today have been trying a few things, but am now at the point of withdrawing from the drawn competition tomorrow that I had been looking forward to 🙁😠


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 6, 2021)

The 18th st Brora, buggered up a good score on that hole again in the links cup open


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 6, 2021)

Lost a ball on our silly 13th hole, yesterday, it has quite a severe drop to the green from around 100 yards so you're shot to the green is blind.
Creamed a drive down the middle, pured an 8 iron bang on line,.even my pp who has been a member there for years said it was perfect and would be in the middle of the green.
We get down there and yep, it is nowhere to be seen. Had to NR the hole as we had another group waiting on us and I didn't fancy the 200 yard walk all the way back up the hill. My first ever NR in a medal round so I was a bit miffed but thankfully the computer sorts it all out for you now.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Lost a ball on our silly 13th hole, yesterday, it has quite a severe drop to the green from around 100 yards so you're shot to the green is blind.
Creamed a drive down the middle, pured an 8 iron bang on line,.even my pp who has been a member there for years said it was perfect and would be in the middle of the green.
We get down there and yep, it is nowhere to be seen. Had to NR the hole as we had another group waiting on us and I didn't fancy the 200 yard walk all the way back up the hill. My first ever NR in a medal round so I was a bit miffed but thankfully the computer sorts it all out for you now.
		
Click to expand...

I lost a ball on the 8th yesterday. Drive leaked slightly right. We saw it bounce in the fairway, and roll into the semi. Where it disappeared.

I was only one over and playing very well at the time.


----------



## Dando (Jun 6, 2021)

Popped to the range at chelsfield earlier as I’m trying something different with my set up and had the pleasure of meeting “mr unasked for range advice”.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 6, 2021)

Dando said:



			Popped to the range at chelsfield earlier as I’m trying something different with my set up and had the pleasure of meeting “mr unasked for range advice”.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, but that elbow does get a bit wayward..
And as for your hips - well I think we leave it there....


----------



## Wilson (Jun 6, 2021)

Only having 7i as my 2nd shot into a par 5, and walking off with a par 🤬


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 6, 2021)

being irritated before my seniors match tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 7, 2021)

4BBB Open yesterday. One of my group had a hole in one but sadly it was a raised green so no one realised. It was only when we were half way up the fairway that someone from a group ahead motioned to the ball being in the hole. It was the guys 3rd hole in one so he was quite relaxed about it but it was still entirely flat. The buzz and excitement of seeing the ball roll near to the hole and then dropping just was not there.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jun 7, 2021)

Took up the club's offer of two free lessons to members as part of the compensation for lockdown, and in the last two comps have managed a passable imitation of a golfer, with 37 & 38 points(39 points being the play off for the board comp in the second one ).   The irritation; being beaten in both by a point by my 4BBB partner's 12 year old son, who's smaller than my golf bag!!  

The other irritation is having moaned that having played like a drain last year & seen my handicap get cut under WHS, the 37 points saw me go back up   Just how does this system work?


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 9, 2021)

the total inability to hit driver at the range, whereas everything else is going really nicely.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 9, 2021)

Blue in Munich said:



			Took up the club's offer of two free lessons to members as part of the compensation for lockdown, and in the last two comps have managed a passable imitation of a golfer, with 37 & 38 points(39 points being the play off for the board comp in the second one ).   The irritation; being beaten in both by a point by my 4BBB partner's 12 year old son, who's smaller than my golf bag!!  

The other irritation is having moaned that having played like a drain last year & seen my handicap get cut under WHS, the 37 points saw me go back up   Just how does this system work?
		
Click to expand...

It's just demonstrating what you already knew....

That 20 (well 21 now) rounds ago, you shot a seriously good score! Now that that has been 'dropped', your average score for the 8 best from last 20 has been 'poorer' in spite of the latest being better than most.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 10, 2021)

Had a lesson Tuesday. Not had one in over two years since taking a break. 
My pre lesson swing won me two comps and dancing in single figures. But wanted to make sure I was in good shape. 

I got a bout of shanks now.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 11, 2021)

Slow play, I got an evening booking. I followed 3 guys who were late on their booking slot by 5minutes. Not great but forgivable. Then they proceeded to play slowly, sink every putt and spend more time looking for lost balls ( rough and second cut is up for board comps .. so off line and your in trouble! ) But they were oblivious to the fact that they were causing too much standing time on tee .. I should have bought my trolley with the seat! 
At the end I completed 16 holes, but prior to that I started hitting 6-7 shots into the green as no one was behind me.. they had realised the moon would have been out by the time they got to 17. 
It’s a bit frustrating when you get a collection of muppets together ☹️


----------



## Curls (Jun 11, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Had a lesson Tuesday. Not had one in over two years since taking a break.
My pre lesson swing won me two comps and dancing in single figures. But wanted to make sure I was in good shape.

I got a bout of shanks now.
		
Click to expand...

Crumbs. 

My advice? Don’t play for a week. Don’t go to the range. If you do anything hit the practice green and chip/putt. 

Then go out for a practice round, not a comp. Your natural full swing will return.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 11, 2021)

Curls said:



			Crumbs.

My advice? Don’t play for a week. Don’t go to the range. If you do anything hit the practice green and chip/putt.

Then go out for a practice round, not a comp. Your natural full swing will return.
		
Click to expand...

It’s an easy fix, I’ve been there many times but not for a few years. 

Just try to hit it out the toe, I eventually find middle sacrificing distance for strike until it becomes the norm. 

Played in an open this morning, no shanks thankfully.


----------



## GG26 (Jun 11, 2021)

Standing on the first tee for a competition and realising that everything looks blurred because I picked up my reading glasses, rather than my single vision ones when leaving the house.  Had to play in an old pair of sunglasses that I had left in the bag.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 11, 2021)

A sandy eagle on the 1st followed by a lost ball on the 2nd.  Ah the vicissitudes of golf.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			A sandy eagle on the 1st followed by a lost ball on the 2nd.  Ah the vicissitudes of golf.
		
Click to expand...

 Vicissitudes, excellent word.


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 11, 2021)

Five consecutive mornings of heavy mist.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 11, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Vicissitudes, excellent word.
		
Click to expand...

Not when you're drunk😀

Edit.
Oh.? I dunno!


----------



## SatchFan (Jun 11, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Vicissitudes, excellent word.
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was a spell from Harry Potter.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2021)

PPs who can't be arsed to watch your shot. Had been driving it great all day. 14th didn't hit it right, looked up, couldn't see it. Says to the PP "Which way did that go?"."Sorry, I wasn't watching"...


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 11, 2021)

Not playing this weekend 😭


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 14, 2021)

Just came here to vent.

Shot 77 on day 1 of club champs, and it was a rubbish 77.
Turned up yesterday, confidence sky high, and put my worst round in for 2 years. 85. I haven’t had a worse day on the course in 3 years.

Golf...


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 14, 2021)

40 out 
47 in 

Nuff said


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 14, 2021)

Didn't  play at all this weekend, no games due till friday, senior open at tain. Nairn close d for the Amateur, practice ground at the kings closed while fence installed , so won't even  get to hit a ball before then. Only golf will be ball spotting at the Am


----------



## Dando (Jun 14, 2021)

after some glorious weather i am due to be playing at Dartford GC with @Scholesy and @Steve Wilkes on Thursday and i think i'll need a canoe rather than my trolley


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2021)

Realising I need to shoot around 80 in one of my next two comps to avoid my handicap going up. Not much chance of that.  Damn this new system!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jun 14, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I’m a 28 and, in an inter-club pairs match on Monday, I played the first three holes like a 10.  I’m not sure what our opponents were thinking, but they didn’t have to wait long to find out why I am a 28. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Me too.  Played my first comp yesterday - designed for new club members.  Tee off in front of the vice-captain - longest drive of my group with two players in the mid-teens, slap bang in the middle of the fairway to a call of "won't be 30 for long".  By the end of the first hole they saw exactly why I am a high handicapper!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 14, 2021)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Me too.  Played my first comp yesterday - designed for new club members.  Tee off in front of the vice-captain - longest drive of my group with two players in the mid-teens, slap bang in the middle of the fairway to a call of "won't be 30 for long".  By the end of the first hole they saw exactly why I am a high handicapper!
		
Click to expand...

It is funny isn't it, how everyone else only remembers your good shots, while you walk off only remembering the bad ones.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 14, 2021)

People who drive buggies right up to the edges of greens and over tees. Then drive round the rough looking for balls like they are Colin McRea.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 14, 2021)

Played in a medal yesterday,  one birdie and 8 pars but the rest of the round was awful and, as an 83 (which had won a mid week medal) had dropped out of my 8 from 20 my handicap goes from 15.4 to 16.1 so with the slope adjustment  I'm now 18 handicap off our whites 😖


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jun 14, 2021)

Dando said:



			after some glorious weather i am due to be playing at Dartford GC with @Scholesy and @Steve Wilkes on Thursday and i think i'll need a canoe rather than my trolley
		
Click to expand...

Is it a really bad forecast for Thursday, Played today at Redlibbets and it was roasting, I must say Redlibbets was in fantastic condition with some of the best greens I've played in a long time


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 14, 2021)

Note to self-  remember to wear glasses to check handicap info on score cards properly.
Today there was far TOO much SMALL PRINT [ but correct ] handicap info on the card while playing a seniors 4bbb open comp.
It showed player A- name- HI;20.0 CH;22 PH 19 pin ****,  player B-name - HI;16.8 CH;19 PH ;16 PIN ****
Why not make it simple and just show the actual playing handicaps on the card ?


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Note to self-  remember to wear glasses to check handicap info on score cards properly.
Today there was far TOO much SMALL PRINT [ but correct ] handicap info on the card while playing a seniors 4bbb open comp.
It showed player A- name- HI;20.0 CH;22 PH 19 pin ****,  player B-name - HI;16.8 CH;19 PH ;16 PIN ****
Why not make it simple and just show the actual playing handicaps on the card ?
		
Click to expand...

We get shouted at if we add anything other than our HI. The super computer does everything else, which is fortunate as the reading glasses live  on my bedside table.


----------



## IainP (Jun 15, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Played in a medal yesterday,  one birdie and 8 pars but the rest of the round was awful and, as an 83 (which had won a mid week medal) had dropped out of my 8 from 20 my handicap goes from 15.4 to 16.1 so with the slope adjustment  I'm now 18 handicap off our whites 😖
		
Click to expand...

Finding that hard to believe Chris having had a game with you a few years back. Half your round is on single figures form, sounds like need to steady the ship elsewhere  - if only it were that easy!


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Is it a really bad forecast for Thursday, Played today at Redlibbets and it was roasting, I must say Redlibbets was in fantastic condition with some of the best greens I've played in a long time
		
Click to expand...

thundery showers until about 1pm and then just rain until 7pm.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			Finding that hard to believe Chris having had a game with you a few years back. Half your round is on single figures form, sounds like need to steady the ship elsewhere  - if only it were that easy!
		
Click to expand...

That's spot on Iain. Part of the problem was that my driver deserted me and I was too stubborn to change it, also one or two health issues made golf more difficult and since the latest return from lockdown my course was in an awful state with a massive leatherjacket problem. I'm feeling now that it's only a matter of time before the handicap get a battering !


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

My HI has gone from 11.1 to 12.9 in only 3 rounds, as old rounds drop off and are replaced with dross. Under the old system it would be only +0.3 in total. This does show the merit of the new system reflecting current form, but my irritation is the total slump my game has been in over the last year


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Cannot find a cool driver head cover that has a sock section to protect the shaft … might have to work out how to attach one to the  one the companies generously give out…


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			My HI has gone from 11.1 to 12.9 in only 3 rounds, as old rounds drop off and are replaced with dross. Under the old system it would be only +0.3 in total. This does show the merit of the new system reflecting current form, but my irritation is the total slump my game has been in over the last year 

Click to expand...

I feel your pain … same situation ☹️


----------



## Dando (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cannot find a cool driver head cover that has a sock section to protect the shaft … might have to work out how to attach one to the  one the companies generously give out…
		
Click to expand...

What about these saucepan handle covers?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			What about these saucepan handle covers?

View attachment 37078

Click to expand...

Indeed they look like they could look after most shafts


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 15, 2021)

Lack of consistency in my game. 

It's not more than 10 days ago I shot a gross 72, 2 over par. The past weekend I shot a 85, but that's with the WHS net double bogey thing in place. I didn't even finish 2 of the holes. 

Appreciate that golf is a game where it goes up and down, but I would've thought, or at least hoped, that if you can shoot close to par on one day, you'd have some sort of general skills within your game to then not go and play like you were a mid teen handicapper the next round/s. 

My mood swings are through the roof when on the course now, and it's so mentally draining.


----------



## Mephistopheles (Jun 15, 2021)

Greenkeepers who don’t pause their work while players are putting out on greens.
One of our GKs continued to cut the fringes today while we were putting out on the green. Whizzing along our eyeline repeatedly with no regard to players. Very poor in my opinion. You wouldn’t walk in someone’s eye if they were playing. No reason why greenkeepers should do it.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 15, 2021)

sunshine said:



			My HI has gone from 11.1 to 12.9 in only 3 rounds, as old rounds drop off and are replaced with dross. Under the old system it would be only +0.3 in total. This does show the merit of the new system reflecting current form, but my irritation is the total slump my game has been in over the last year 

Click to expand...

This does raise a point though, ( unless I am understanding wrongly)about bandits and Opens etc. If the system was designed to stop handicap manipulation , aka cheating, it seems to me to be open to it from what you have described here.
Someone could go out for three or four " supplementary " rounds prior to a tasty Open and score badly in them, and his HI could go up significantly, ?
Whereas, as you say, under the old system it would be marginal
( and even better if change is only implemented through competitions).
Have things "improved worse"?😀


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 15, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			This does raise a point though, ( unless I am understanding wrongly)about bandits and Opens etc. If the system was designed to stop handicap manipulation , aka cheating, it seems to me to be open to it from what you have described here.
Someone could go out for three or four " supplementary " rounds prior to a tasty Open and score badly in them, and his HI could go up significantly, ?
Whereas, as you say, under the old system it would be marginal
( and even better if change is only implemented through competitions).
Have things "improved worse"?😀
		
Click to expand...

Of course it's possible, but it requires some planning as it's not just about going out and score a few bad scores prior to an open as it requires for the rounds dropping off to be among the best 8 of the last 20 rounds. If they're not, your handicap stays put. 

Anyone who would go to those lengths I wouldn't trust to play a fair game anyway even under the old system.


----------



## bobmac (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cannot find a cool driver head cover that has a sock section to protect the shaft … might have to work out how to attach one to the  one the companies generously give out…
		
Click to expand...

Just wind some electric tape round the shaft where it rubs on the bag


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cannot find a cool driver head cover that has a sock section to protect the shaft … might have to work out how to attach one to the  one the companies generously give out…
		
Click to expand...

I bought a set of three off Amazon, not particularly cool, they have pom poms, and not particularly long as the sock doesn't reach below the top of the bag and consequently provides zero protection from bag rub.

As Bobmac says below, I'll have to go back to the lecky tape.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 15, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Cannot find a cool driver head cover that has a sock section to protect the shaft … might have to work out how to attach one to the  one the companies generously give out…
		
Click to expand...

I've noticed all the OEM headcovers have evolved from sock type to boxing glove type. I'm guessing one brand started and the others followed.

Maybe it's an extra way to encourage you to buy a new driver every couple of years (look how the shaft is worn you need a replacement)


----------



## RichA (Jun 15, 2021)

I bought some of these. Plenty long enough. 
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knitted-...-/203193210746?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286


----------



## Pants (Jun 15, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Lack of consistency in my game.

It's not more than 10 days ago I shot a gross 72, 2 over par. The past weekend I shot a 85, but that's with the WHS net double bogey thing in place. I didn't even finish 2 of the holes.

Appreciate that golf is a game where it goes up and down, but I would've thought, or at least hoped, that if you can shoot close to par on one day, you'd have some sort of general skills within your game to then not go and play like you were a mid teen handicapper the next round/s.

My mood swings are through the roof when on the course now, and it's so mentally draining.
		
Click to expand...

Why beat yourself up about it?

Genuinely, at random, I looked at McIlroy at The Masters.  1st round 65, 4th round 80.  If one of the best players in the world is that inconsistent (and it seems that most are even at that level) then what chance do we stand?


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 16, 2021)

Pants said:



			Why beat yourself up about it?

Genuinely, at random, I looked at McIlroy at The Masters.  1st round 65, 4th round 80.  If one of the best players in the world is that inconsistent (and it seems that most are even at that level) then what chance do we stand?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately, I guess it’s in my nature and something which I’ve always done no matter what it is. 

Have tried meditation, breathing exercises and other various “tricks” to try for it to not get to me, but nothing yet that has really stuck. 

An 80 for Rory is a blow up which happen very very seldom.

As said, I understand that golf is a game of ups and downs, but it still baffles me that I seem to be unable to shoot anything but really good (for my standard) or really bad. Anything in between seem to have left, which makes golf extremely frustrating at the moment.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 16, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Unfortunately, I guess it’s in my nature and something which I’ve always done no matter what it is.

Have tried meditation, breathing exercises and other various “tricks” to try for it to not get to me, but nothing yet that has really stuck.

An 80 for Rory is a blow up which happen very very seldom.

As said, I understand that golf is a game of ups and downs, but it still baffles me that I seem to be unable to shoot anything but really good (for my standard) or really bad. Anything in between seem to have left, which makes golf extremely frustrating at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps Mr Kipling could help you.

… if you can meet with Triumph and Disaster, and treat those two impostors just the same; yours is the earth and everything that's in it.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Unfortunately, I guess it’s in my nature and something which I’ve always done no matter what it is.

Have tried meditation, breathing exercises and other various “tricks” to try for it to not get to me, but nothing yet that has really stuck.

An 80 for Rory is a blow up which happen very very seldom.

As said, I understand that golf is a game of ups and downs, but it still baffles me that I seem to be unable to shoot anything but really good (for my standard) or really bad. Anything in between seem to have left, which makes golf extremely frustrating at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

I'm certainly finding the same.

41 shots on the first 9 and 49 on the 2nd 9 on Sunday in the last comp but I think comparison with Rory isn't helpful. He plays, practices every day and is a natural golfer, he expects to shoot (say) 5 under each round so every round worse than that puts him in the same frustration level as us with the  " where/why did it all go so wrong" . Maybe, and I certainly feel it, when it all starts to implode I get a " here we go again" in my head, start to doubt that I will pull a shot off rather than be confident.i also do stupid things like taking a wrong club on some tees - playing the 1st (started on 10th) I took the driver as my first nine had gone well - I nearly always hit my 19° rescue club better off that tee so hooked the drive and lost the ball - why ???

I could do with a caddy for a round, I'm sure I'd make better decisions and less mistakes but I certainly find that my head goes for 3 or 4 (usually consecutive) holes in most rounds when the " I'm due a mistake " gets into my head.

Why - how do I change that?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Lack of consistency in my game. 

It's not more than 10 days ago I shot a gross 72, 2 over par. The past weekend I shot a 85, but that's with the WHS net double bogey thing in place. I didn't even finish 2 of the holes. 

Appreciate that golf is a game where it goes up and down, but I would've thought, or at least hoped, that if you can shoot close to par on one day, you'd have some sort of general skills within your game to then not go and play like you were a mid teen handicapper the next round/s. 

My mood swings are through the roof when on the course now, and it's so mentally draining.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest this could sum up my game for the last 20 years or more...
I got down into single figures after 3 or 4 years of playing and ever since its been like it.
I'll put a run of 4 or 5 good rounds together then play like Fragger for a month...then back to good scores, then back to Fraggering my way around...

I look at it this way...this isn't my livelihood, it's my hobby/passion/obsession 
It would get a bit dull shooting 6 over every round.....
A bit of inconsistency, undesirable as it may be, keeps the game a challenge and it's what keeps us coming back for more.
Revel in the good scores, laugh and scowl at the bad ones..


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			To be honest this could sum up my game for the last 20 years or more...
I got down into single figures after 3 or 4 years of playing and ever since its been like it.
I'll put a run of 4 or 5 good rounds together then play like Fragger for a month...then back to good scores, then back to Fraggering my way around...

I look at it this way...this isn't my livelihood, it's my hobby/passion/obsession
It would get a bit dull shooting 6 over every round.....
A bit of inconsistency, undesirable as it may be, keeps the game a challenge and it's what keeps us coming back for more.
Revel in the good scores, laugh and scowl at the bad ones..
		
Click to expand...

I agree with you to some degree Ian but with the new handicap system, and the slope adjustment just adding to the misery, today I'm off 18 off the whites!

Under the old I'd be off 15 which I could easily play to and expect to reduce as the summer moves on, my game normally being at it's best around September time. I am beginning to feel that the slope change has affected my thinking and the speed that my handicap is increasing is being affected by rounds I played in 2019.


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			To be honest this could sum up my game for the last 20 years or more...
I got down into single figures after 3 or 4 years of playing and ever since its been like it.
I'll put a run of 4 or 5 good rounds together then play like Fragger for a month...then back to good scores, then back to Fraggering my way around...

I look at it this way...this isn't my livelihood, it's my hobby/passion/obsession
It would get a bit dull shooting 6 over every round.....
A bit of inconsistency, undesirable as it may be, keeps the game a challenge and it's what keeps us coming back for more.
Revel in the good scores, laugh and scowl at the bad ones..
		
Click to expand...

I just want something in between every once in a while. To be able to score even when I’m not striking it my best instead of realising that the round is “over” by the time you finish the 6th hole, and the next go you get is 5-7 days away. 

Guess a bit of practice could be a thing. 🤔

Don’t see not beating myself up as an option, even though golf isn’t my livelihood. Tbh the day I’m not beating myself up anymore is probably the day I’m not playing golf anymore. 😁


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm certainly finding the same.

41 shots on the first 9 and 49 on the 2nd 9 on Sunday in the last comp but I think comparison with Rory isn't helpful. He plays, practices every day and is a natural golfer, he expects to shoot (say) 5 under each round so every round worse than that puts him in the same frustration level as us with the  " where/why did it all go so wrong" . Maybe, and I certainly feel it, when it all starts to implode I get a " here we go again" in my head, start to doubt that I will pull a shot off rather than be confident.i also do stupid things like taking a wrong club on some tees - playing the 1st (started on 10th) I took the driver as my first nine had gone well - I nearly always hit my 19° rescue club better off that tee so hooked the drive and lost the ball - why ???

I could do with a caddy for a round, I'm sure I'd make better decisions and less mistakes but I certainly find that my head goes for 3 or 4 (usually consecutive) holes in most rounds when the " I'm due a mistake " gets into my head.

Why - how do I change that?
		
Click to expand...

I’m like you. Once it starts going downhill, there’s no turning back really and might as well walk in for the day. Some have been blessed with a natural way of coping with things going the wrong way, others have to work a bit harder with it to turn things around. By the sounds of it, we belong to the latter group, and perhaps we should invest some money we put into our golf into seeing a professional brain/mind scrambler instead. 😜


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I agree with you to some degree Ian but with the new handicap system, and the slope adjustment just adding to the misery, today I'm off 18 off the whites!

Under the old I'd be off 15 which I could easily play to and expect to reduce as the summer moves on, my game normally being at it's best around September time. I am beginning to feel that the slope change has affected my thinking and the speed that my handicap is increasing is being affected by rounds I played in 2019.
		
Click to expand...

I've got a stretch of counting scores due to drop out my 20 quite soon.
All from a good patch last September
7 of my next 9 rounds to drop are counting scores..
I could be into double figures by August...
I feel I could be quite dangerous with an index of 11.1 and 14 shots off the whites..


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've got a stretch of counting scores due to drop out my 20 quite soon.
All from a good patch last September
7 of my next 9 rounds to drop are counting scores..
I could be into double figures by August...
I feel I could be quite dangerous with an index of 11.1 and 14 shots off the whites..

Click to expand...

This is one aspect of WHS I really dislike. In the old system you knew that any good round you get at some point will see you cut. But now there's this pressure of knowing when your other good rounds will drop off the radar. I don't like going out and knowing in the back of my mind I have to shoot 82 or go up a whole shot. When it was 0.1 you weren't bothered and always felt I had plenty of time to shoot a good one. 😕


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I've got a stretch of counting scores due to drop out my 20 quite soon.
All from a good patch last September
7 of my next 9 rounds to drop are counting scores..
I could be into double figures by August...
I feel I could be quite dangerous with an index of 11.1 and 14 shots off the whites..

Click to expand...

Am sure fragger will read that and is plotting a way to give you an infraction so we dont get to hear of your future victories 😉


----------



## Imurg (Jun 16, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Am sure fragger will read that and is plotting a way to give you an infraction so we dont get to hear of your future victories 😉
		
Click to expand...

That won't happen Tash...he'll be getting 35 shots by then..


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 16, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That won't happen Tash...he'll be getting 35 shots by then..

Click to expand...

🤔😳😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## bobmac (Jun 16, 2021)

This is where your pre-shot routine plays its part, you don't panic and forget stuff.

Just say.........To hit a good shot you need to check 3 things in your set-up and 2 thoughts during your swing. If you forget one, you'll hit a bad shot.
However, if you build the 3 things in your set-up and the 2 thoughts during your swing into a pre-shot routine, you won't forget them, less chance for the duff.
Watch the guys on tv approach a shot, they have a routine. If they are distracted by something, they will start their routine again.

Bottom line is, get a routine and stick to it, especially when things start to go off the rails.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I'm certainly finding the same.

41 shots on the first 9 and 49 on the 2nd 9 on Sunday in the last comp but I think comparison with Rory isn't helpful. He plays, practices every day and is a natural golfer, he expects to shoot (say) 5 under each round so every round worse than that puts him in the same frustration level as us with the  " where/why did it all go so wrong" . Maybe, and I certainly feel it, when it all starts to implode I get a " here we go again" in my head, start to doubt that I will pull a shot off rather than be confident.i also do stupid things like taking a wrong club on some tees - playing the 1st (started on 10th) I took the driver as my first nine had gone well - I nearly always hit my 19° rescue club better off that tee so hooked the drive and lost the ball - why ???

I could do with a caddy for a round, I'm sure I'd make better decisions and less mistakes but I certainly find that my head goes for 3 or 4 (usually consecutive) holes in most rounds when the " I'm due a mistake " gets into my head.

Why - how do I change that?
		
Click to expand...

Do you play with any kind of plan?

I find I fall apart if I don't. I have a plan in my head before the round. Then I try to plan and execute each shot. Specifically picking a starting line and landing spot. 

I'm finding more that if I don't do this, I don't feel comfortable over the ball and generally hit poor shots. This usually leads to a blowup hole. 

Monday was the first time in a long time I managed to concentrate properly on every shot. And scored much better because of it.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 16, 2021)

bobmac said:



			This is where your pre-shot routine plays its part, you don't panic and forget stuff.

Just say.........To hit a good shot you need to check 3 things in your set-up and 2 thoughts during your swing. If you forget one, you'll hit a bad shot.
However, if you build the 3 things in your set-up and the 2 thoughts during your swing into a pre-shot routine, you won't forget them, less chance for the duff.
Watch the guys on tv approach a shot, they have a routine. If they are distracted by something, they will start their routine again.

Bottom line is, get a routine and stick to it, especially when things start to go off the rails.
		
Click to expand...

If I had followed this I may well have won yesterday, overall. tricky Trev was 3 shots up with 6 to play I had pulled 2 back and missed a couple of other chances. Our 8th ( second to last hole, course played in reverse yesterday) is the easiest par four and thought I would take the tiger line. A big oak said no. Instead of taking me punishment. I played a shot only a plank would play and put me self neck deep in the brown stuff. I came off with a 6 for 1, Trev came off with 3 for 3. I was mad with myself. 
ironically  Trev screwed up on the last and I finished on 38 points, Trev on 39.
But why when we are playing well do we take it to the next level and inevitably fail.
I have a theory that a lower handicappers mentality and shot decision making is far batter than the average 15.8 handicapper.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Do you play with any kind of plan?

I find I fall apart if I don't. I have a plan in my head before the round. Then I try to plan and execute each shot. Specifically picking a starting line and landing spot.

I'm finding more that if I don't do this, I don't feel comfortable over the ball and generally hit poor shots. This usually leads to a blowup hole.

Monday was the first time in a long time I managed to concentrate properly on every shot. And scored much better because of it.
		
Click to expand...

I have just returned from playing a club Stableford this morning. I hit the ball ok but went in bunkers on four of the first five holes - no great issue as I came out of all four but each cost a shot. On the 4th (played off the 10th first) hit the best drive in ages, about 270 yards, saw the ball bounce run and stop, looked for my pp ball in trees, got to where my ball stopped and it had gone missing, no doubt picked up by a player off the 3rd going the other way! 

It just seems that the only luck I get is the bad kind! It's quite normal for me to play better in late summer but my handicap just keeps spiralling upwards and no I dont have a plan as meticulous as yours but I've played at my place for over 20 years now and reckon I know how best to play it


----------



## Pants (Jun 16, 2021)

As I said above, I looked at Rory at one comp purely at random.  The point was that even the top golfers in the world can be 10/15 shots different between 2 rounds on the same course.

Just trying to make some of you feel a bit better about your inconsistency


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 16, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I have just returned from playing a club Stableford this morning. I hit the ball ok but went in bunkers on four of the first five holes - no great issue as I came out of all four but each cost a shot. On the 4th (played off the 10th first) hit the best drive in ages, about 270 yards, saw the ball bounce run and stop, looked for my pp ball in trees, got to where my ball stopped and it had gone missing, no doubt picked up by a player off the 3rd going the other way! 

It just seems that the only luck I get is the bad kind! It's quite normal for me to play better in late summer but my handicap just keeps spiralling upwards and no I dont have a plan as meticulous as yours but I've played at my place for over 20 years now and reckon I know how best to play it
		
Click to expand...

My plan isn't as meticulous as I made it sound.

In my head I decided how aggressive I want to be and roughly my strategy off the tee before the round.

Then, during the round. For every shot, I try to envisage a shot shape that will find the landing spot I pick. Then for the starting line for that shot I pick a target a metre or so in front of the ball. That becomes my target and is what I use to line up.

It works for me. But sometimes for whatever reason I forget and rush a shot.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 16, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			My plan isn't as meticulous as I made it sound.

In my head I decided how aggressive I want to be and roughly my strategy off the tee before the round.

Then, during the round. For every shot, I try to envisage a shot shape that will find the landing spot I pick. Then for the starting line for that shot I pick a target a metre or so in front of the ball. That becomes my target and is what I use to line up.

It works for me. But sometimes for whatever reason I forget and rush a shot.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I do pretty much the same


----------



## Boomy (Jun 16, 2021)

People who claim to hit a 7 iron over 200 yards but fail to mention it’s got 21 degrees of loft 🙄


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 17, 2021)

3.30 tee off time. Group who tee off in front of you are the 3.20's. You step up onto the tee once they've gone and then two knobs come down to the tee and declare they are off before you. Their tee time was 3.10. It's 3.25.


----------



## Wilson (Jun 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			3.30 tee off time. Group who tee off in front of you are the 3.20's. You step up onto the tee once they've gone and then two knobs come down to the tee and declare they are off before you. Their tee time was 3.10. It's 3.25.


Click to expand...

I hope you declared that they’d missed their time?


----------



## Neilds (Jun 17, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			3.30 tee off time. Group who tee off in front of you are the 3.20's. You step up onto the tee once they've gone and then two knobs come down to the tee and declare they are off before you. Their tee time was 3.10. It's 3.25.


Click to expand...

Had similar last week, even when we showed them the app with our times on they still claimed they had booked in. Turned out they were 3 slots late!
And one was wearing his cap backwards!!!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2021)

More woes yesterday! 

Played in the monthly Stableford,  it was playing pretty hard and the course is still struggling after horrendous leatherjacket issues. Played off my new HI of 16.1 (so 18 h/c for slope, minus 1 for % adjustment =17). 29 points in a fairly low scoring competition and an issue with a ball obviously picked up on si3 which was my best drive of the day and potentially cost 3 points. Handicap index goes up another .8 in one round so now off 19 HI next time out, and a rise in playing handicap of 5 shots over 9 rounds - without the new hc system I'd be off 15 and comfortable with that!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 17, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Perhaps Mr Kipling could help you.

… if you can meet with Triumph and Disaster, and treat those two impostors just the same; yours is the earth and everything that's in it.
		
Click to expand...

Or a bit of the serenity prayer

...grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change; courage to change the things I can, and wisdom to know the difference.

I use it a lot...before going out - but during a round especially after I’ve just hit a ‘Lucy locket’ or racked up a horror score on a hole and faced with a new hole or the next or a difficult shot.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 17, 2021)

chrisd said:



			More woes yesterday!

Played in the monthly Stableford,  it was playing pretty hard and the course is still struggling after horrendous leatherjacket issues. Played off my new HI of 16.1 (so 18 h/c for slope, minus 1 for % adjustment =17). 29 points in a fairly low scoring competition and an issue with a ball obviously picked up on si3 which was my best drive of the day and potentially cost 3 points. Handicap index goes up another .8 in one round so now off 19 HI next time out, and a rise in playing handicap of 5 shots over 9 rounds - without the new hc system I'd be off 15 and comfortable with that!
		
Click to expand...

With all due respect, if you're scoring 29 off 17, why would you want to be off 15 and scoring less?


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 17, 2021)

Why is when you hit a monstrous tee shot into a fairway that the second shot is utter pooh? Is it expectation? Or just a fact of life … 😳


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			With all due respect, if you're scoring 29 off 17, why would you want to be off 15 and scoring less?
		
Click to expand...


Because I'm just going through one of the phases that we all get now and again. Under the old system I'd go 12 ,13 and maybe just 14 h/c then hit a bit of form and drop back down again to 11 or 12. The new system, which I'm not wholly against,  is a double whammy with an increase in handicap plus additional slope shots.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 17, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Because I'm just going through one of the phases that we all get now and again. Under the old system I'd go 12 ,13 and maybe just 14 h/c then hit a bit of form and drop back down again to 11 or 12. The new system, which I'm not wholly against,  is a double whammy with an increase in handicap plus additional slope shots.
		
Click to expand...

For us higher handicappers, the old system tended to result in big cuts followed by gradual rises, until another great round gave another big cut. Your HCP in those days was pretty much an indicator of what you were capable of on a good day - ie. one you'd rarely play to. Sometimes a really big cut left you with no chance for quite a while, because at 0.1 per round, it took ages to creep back up to something more realistic. 

(I remember being cut 6 shots overnight a few years back when two stonking rounds within a fortnight triggered an ESR. It was great for my ego, but catastrophic for my competitiveness).

Under WHS, your course HCP is closer to what you might expect score reasonably regularly, so it's bound to be higher unless you're a very consistent (probably low single figure) player.

A low handicap is frankly a bit of an ego trip. Yes, we all want one, but perhaps once it's settled down we might find that scoring closer to net level par more regularly could actually make us feel a bit better about our game?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

cliveb said:



			For us higher handicappers, the old system tended to result in big cuts followed by gradual rises, until another great round gave another big cut. Your HCP in those days was pretty much an indicator of what you were capable of on a good day - ie. one you'd rarely play to. Sometimes a really big cut left you with no chance for quite a while, because at 0.1 per round, it took ages to creep back up to something more realistic.

(I remember being cut 6 shots overnight a few years back when two stonking rounds within a fortnight triggered an ESR. It was great for my ego, but catastrophic for my competitiveness).

Under WHS, your course HCP is closer to what you might expect score reasonably regularly, so it's bound to be higher unless you're a very consistent (probably low single figure) player.

A low handicap is frankly a bit of an ego trip. Yes, we all want one, but perhaps once it's settled down we might find that scoring closer to net level par more regularly could actually make us feel a bit better about our game?
		
Click to expand...

The weird thing for me is that I have been scoring close to net par, regularly getting 35 points, but my handicap is still going to go up after the next few rounds. In the old days that was buffer and you'd be sound. It's just weird and takes some getting used to I guess. Especially for me now with the slope rating being too low as we discussed before. The round that's going off is an 82 at HH so I think I'll have to break 80 for the first time ever to avoid going up a shot.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 17, 2021)

cliveb said:



			For us higher handicappers, the old system tended to result in big cuts followed by gradual rises, until another great round gave another big cut. Your HCP in those days was pretty much an indicator of what you were capable of on a good day - ie. one you'd rarely play to. Sometimes a really big cut left you with no chance for quite a while, because at 0.1 per round, it took ages to creep back up to something more realistic.

(I remember being cut 6 shots overnight a few years back when two stonking rounds within a fortnight triggered an ESR. It was great for my ego, but catastrophic for my competitiveness).

Under WHS, your course HCP is closer to what you might expect score reasonably regularly, so it's bound to be higher unless you're a very consistent (probably low single figure) player.

A low handicap is frankly a bit of an ego trip. Yes, we all want one, but perhaps once it's settled down we might find that scoring closer to net level par more regularly could actually make us feel a bit better about our game?
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely agree,  and at my age (68) a higher handicap is more likely, but as a regular match player I am pretty dangerous with several more shots than I've ever had over the past 20 years and am getting the usual  "bandito" comments, which I can live with as I play in pretty much all the regular mens club competitions and the handicap record speaks for itself, but I can get a shot on half the course playing with my regular vets league partners in  matchplay -handy but hard to get used too. Also I shot a 2 over par round the day before the pre Xmas lockdown and am quite capable of repeating it - that'd  be a nett 53 😖😖


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 17, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why is when you hit a monstrous tee shot into a fairway that the second shot is utter pooh? Is it expectation? Or just a fact of life … 😳
		
Click to expand...

I can certainly relate to this! But that's (insert favourite expletive) Golf! My last round 2nd shots after great, for me, Drives were a mixture of sublime and absolute dog-do!


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 17, 2021)

chrisd said:



			I absolutely agree,  and at my age (68) a higher handicap is more likely, but as a regular match player I am pretty dangerous with several more shots than I've ever had over the past 20 years and am getting the usual  "bandito" comments, which I can live with as I play in pretty much all the regular mens club competitions and the handicap record speaks for itself, but I can get a shot on half the course playing with my regular vets league partners in  matchplay -handy but hard to get used too. Also I shot a 2 over par round the day before the pre Xmas lockdown and am quite capable of repeating it - that'd  be a nett 53 😖😖
		
Click to expand...

Youll be in the money when you do that again then!!


----------



## woofers (Jun 17, 2021)

The term “Vets” for golfers aged over 55.
I am neither an animal doctor nor an ex member of the armed forces.
“Seniors” will do.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 17, 2021)

woofers said:



			The term “Vets” for golfers aged over 55.
I am neither an animal doctor nor an ex member of the armed forces.
“Seniors” will do.
		
Click to expand...

veteran
/ˈvɛt(ə)r(ə)n/
Learn to pronounce

_noun_


a person who has had long experience in a particular field.


Presumably includes a field with holes and flag in it.


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2021)

[QUOTE="Orikoru, post: 2365382, member: 22581"a person who has had long experience in a particular field. Presumably includes a field with holes and flag in it. [/QUOTE]

Although an old golfer may have only just taken it up! 

I wish Associations/Unions would agree to align the age for "Seniors'" events... quite often you go on a site, try and enter then Senior Open and see it is 60, not 55.


----------



## IanM (Jun 17, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Under WHS, your course HCP is closer to what you might expect score reasonably regularly, so it's bound to be higher unless you're a very consistent (probably low single figure) player.
		
Click to expand...

Spot on - and I am (professionally) wondering why they didnt make that very overt in the communications.   Oh yes... I know!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jun 17, 2021)

woofers said:



			The term “Vets” for golfers aged over 55.
I am neither an animal doctor nor an ex member of the armed forces.
“Seniors” will do.
		
Click to expand...

Complaining with a name like Woofers


----------



## harpo_72 (Jun 17, 2021)

Missed signing up for a big competition ☹️ By 4hrs all places taken.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jun 17, 2021)

Boomy said:



			People who claim to hit a 7 iron over 200 yards but fail to mention it’s got 21 degrees of loft 🙄
		
Click to expand...

they're the ones who can't break 100, or are 28 handicappers


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 18, 2021)

Club Championship postponed🌧🌧🌧☔️


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2021)

The 3 slow coaches in front of us at tain, lost 2 holes on the group in front, no offer to go through when they were looking for balls on almost every hole


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 19, 2021)

Lilyhawk said:



			Lack of consistency in my game.

It's not more than 10 days ago I shot a gross 72, 2 over par. The past weekend I shot a 85, but that's with the WHS net double bogey thing in place. I didn't even finish 2 of the holes.

.
		
Click to expand...

My golf in a graph over the past 3 years


----------



## Lilyhawk (Jun 19, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			My golf in a graph over the past 3 years

View attachment 37130

Click to expand...

My last 20. I guess this is what a heart attack looks like on a EKG.

We look similar though. All or nothing!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 19, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Why is when you hit a monstrous tee shot into a fairway that the second shot is utter pooh? Is it expectation? Or just a fact of life … 😳
		
Click to expand...

It's the Gods. Jealous. There's no golf in Olympus.😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 19, 2021)

Not me, but the guy that just lost the Am final on the 38th hole after being 8 up on the 20th.
That has got to hurt


----------



## Dando (Jun 19, 2021)

Played like a complete bell end on Thursday.
Went to the range today and hit the ball as well as I’ve ever done


----------



## jim8flog (Jun 19, 2021)

Dando said:



			Played like a complete bell end on Thursday.
Went to the range today and hit the ball as well as I’ve ever done
		
Click to expand...

 It's the old saying -

" what happens on the range stays on the range"


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 20, 2021)

We have The County Strokeplay @our Club this weekend. 4 rounds. All the top players in The County with the winner going to Woodall Spa for the finals.

We have rules re no trolleys inside greenside bunkers and no trolleys to be taken on the tee. Went to watch earlier and 90% took them both inside and on the tees. Total disrespect to our Club and at that level should know better


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 20, 2021)

Paul McGinley.

I used to like him, and it may just be that, with age, I am becoming increasingly grumpy.

But boy, is he irritating.


----------



## Curls (Jun 20, 2021)

Standing on the last 3 over gross with nothing worse than a bogey on the card, and finish with a double thanks to two idiots who seemed to not realise there was a golf course beside them or that they were having a lovely chat 10 feet from a pin someone might have wanted to play towards. They had just played the course you’d think that would have been a clue? 

I’m ok. I’m ok. It’s ok. I’ve a fridge full of beer and the US Open. Things could be worse. I’m ok. 

🤬


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 21, 2021)

The EG golf app not having courses in Scotland set up. Not having a go just an irritation and shooting a good round to boot.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2021)

The fact that I've backed Rahm for most majors in the last two years, but this time I didn't because he was only 9/1 and I only wanted to put a couple of quid on. And that Bryson ruined my bet on him, Rory, Rahm & Koepka to all make top ten, by quad bogeying the 17th like a prize idiot. Reinforcing that I really should stop bothering to bet on golf. Or better yet, perhaps I should lump on Reed every time to kill his career stone dead.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			The EG golf app not having courses in Scotland set up. Not having a go just an irritation and shooting a good round to boot.
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, too good to miss this. Just ponder what EG stands for 😄.

Weather has been good for your holiday.  Hopefully it will last, I'm playing Foxton tomorrow.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 21, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			We have The County Strokeplay @our Club this weekend. 4 rounds. All the top players in The County with the winner going to Woodall Spa for the finals.

We have rules re no trolleys inside greenside bunkers and no trolleys to be taken on the tee. Went to watch earlier and 90% took them both inside and on the tees. Total disrespect to our Club and at that level should know better
		
Click to expand...

On the positive side they will all be repairing pitchforks unlike the majority of the average club golfer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jun 21, 2021)

saving_par said:



			On the positive side they will all be repairing pitchforks unlike the majority of the average club golfer.
		
Click to expand...

Not so sure about that - played in a county champs and the amount that ignored pitchmarks , didn’t bother to replace divots of fill in divots on tees far outnumbered the  average club golfer - many of them ignored them all


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 21, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not so sure about that - played in a county champs and the amount that ignored pitchmarks , didn’t bother to replace divots of fill in divots on tees far outnumbered the  average club golfer - many of them ignored them all
		
Click to expand...

Opposite to what I have seen over the years when I bothered to make up the numbers in these sort of comps.

Maybe things have changed, not played in them for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 21, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Opposite to what I have seen over the years when I bothered to make up the numbers in these sort of comps.

Maybe things have changed, not played in them for 4 or 5 years now.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with L Phil. Not what I saw. I will repeat they had total disrespect for our Club. Did not realise you were at a standard SP to play at that level. Next you will be telling me you used to give John Longcake 2 shots!! You wish


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 21, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			I agree with L Phil. Not what I saw. I will repeat they had total disrespect for our Club. Did not realise you were at a standard SP to play at that level. Next you will be telling me you used to give John Longcake 2 shots!! You wish
		
Click to expand...

That's really not good if that was the case, would expect better. 

Maybe all the younger guys playing these days need a good kick up the arse if they are treating the course like that.


I only played in those events for a cheap couple of rounds of golf. Only got to 4 at my best so never going to beat John, even  in my dreams 🤣

In fact the last time I played was at Ulverston a few years back when it was the hottest weather I've ever played in.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Apologies, too good to miss this. Just ponder what EG stands for 😄.

Weather has been good for your holiday.  Hopefully it will last, I'm playing Foxton tomorrow.
		
Click to expand...

LOL I get that, but you'd think that EG would list all courses. I'm spending the day in Berwick today and working on persuading the wife it would be a good idea to play Magdalene Fields on Wednesday


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			LOL I get that, but you'd think that EG would list all courses. I'm spending the day in Berwick today and working on persuading the wife it would be a good idea to play Magdalene Fields on Wednesday
		
Click to expand...

I know, it was a glib comment but it was an open goal 😄. You are right though, daft that the systems are not joined up. Good luck in persuading your wife. We have to make hay whilst the weather is good.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			LOL I get that, but you'd think that EG would list all courses.
		
Click to expand...

Of course they should.

And since this is a WORLD system, they'll need to include all the courses in places like Timbuktu, Outer Mongolia, etc.


----------



## Fabia999 (Jun 22, 2021)

uneven tee boxes. This gives me nightmares


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 22, 2021)

Fabia999 said:



			uneven tee boxes. This gives me nightmares
		
Click to expand...

Ours appear to be completely different turf and grass at the minute for some reason. And they are leaving them quite long. Very annoying. 

Also, is anyone else finding that many holes are in poor condition. We seem to be suffering with lots of holes having the edges pushed in/damaged. 
Speaking to another member there is a feeling that a lot of people are using their putter to scoop their ball out of the hole. Which is something I've witnessed once this year.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			We have The County Strokeplay @our Club this weekend. 4 rounds. All the top players in The County with the winner going to Woodall Spa for the finals.

We have rules re no trolleys inside greenside bunkers and no trolleys to be taken on the tee. Went to watch earlier and 90% took them both inside and on the tees. Total disrespect to our Club and at that level should know better
		
Click to expand...

Your club should demand that the county organisers read the riot act to all the players.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 22, 2021)

We've got a Clutch Pro Tour event at our place, yesterday & today.
So the course is busy upto about 3pm, although they are only teeing off until 1pm.

It's annoyed a lot of people as it means they can't get on the course on their usual day & can't get courtesy at another local course, because it isn't a county event.
Having looked at the scores I don't know why half of them bother entering - absolute crap most of them, surely they'd be better off getting a proper job!?!


----------



## badgergm (Jun 22, 2021)

Losing a match 1 hole, when it’s the first time you’ve been down in the whole match....

whats even more annoying is that it idnt that uncommon, as SI of last two holes is 5 and 7. I often seem to find myself giving 7-9 shots.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 22, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not so sure about that - played in a county champs and the amount that ignored pitchmarks , didn’t bother to replace divots of fill in divots on tees far outnumbered the  average club golfer - many of them ignored them all
		
Click to expand...

Likewise...we had our main open competition this last weekend.  All single figure or better handicappers.  And the amount of divots not replaced and pitch marks on greens not repaired was really poor.  We members pride ourselves in trying to take care of our fairways and greens - especially with the England Golf Mixed Under-18 championship starting on Thursday - and so I was very disappointed with Sunday‘s players.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 22, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I know, it was a glib comment but it was an open goal 😄. You are right though, daft that the systems are not joined up. Good luck in persuading your wife. We have to make hay whilst the weather is good.
		
Click to expand...

It's on😎🔆


----------



## IainP (Jun 22, 2021)

JamesR said:



			We've got a *Clutch Pro Tour *event at our place, yesterday & today.
So the course is busy upto about 3pm, although they are only teeing off until 1pm.

It's annoyed a lot of people as it means they can't get on the course on their usual day & can't get courtesy at another local course, because it isn't a county event.
Having looked at the scores I don't know why half of them bother entering - absolute crap most of them, surely they'd be better off getting a proper job!?!
		
Click to expand...

Such a naff name also  (IMO)


----------



## Coreservers (Jun 23, 2021)

being a returner to golf. 
When i was absolutely brand new, and got to go on 1st round with another newbie and a public course in stevenage. We got to the 1st tee, and a couple of guys were behind us, My friend hit his maybe 60 yards, pretty flat, these guys sniggered. I was extra nervy, and totally duffed it 5 yards off the tee. they openly laughed, and pushed ahead (we were going to offer to let them through)... so i guess idiots like those in golf. they can cause lasting effects (did with me. )


----------



## Beezerk (Jun 23, 2021)

badgergm said:



			Losing a match 1 hole, when it’s the first time you’ve been down in the whole match....
		
Click to expand...

How about losing a pairs matchplay you were never behind in 😮
Had that a couple of years ago at my old club, 1 up at the turn but ended a/s. There was some stupid rule that 1st round games couldn't have playoff holes so the pair with the better back 9 won 🙈


----------



## woofers (Jun 23, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			How about losing a pairs matchplay you were never behind in 😮
Had that a couple of years ago at my old club, 1 up at the turn but ended a/s. There was some stupid rule that 1st round games couldn't have playoff holes so the pair with the better back 9 won 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Now that is daft….


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 23, 2021)

Coreservers said:



			being a returner to golf.
When i was absolutely brand new, and got to go on 1st round with another newbie and a public course in stevenage. We got to the 1st tee, and a couple of guys were behind us, My friend hit his maybe 60 yards, pretty flat, these guys sniggered. I was extra nervy, and totally duffed it 5 yards off the tee. they openly laughed, and pushed ahead (we were going to offer to let them through)... so i guess idiots like those in golf. they can cause lasting effects (did with me. )
		
Click to expand...

The England Golf team were setting up their banners, boards etc (for the Mixed U18 championship starting tomorrow) by our first tee yesterday evening when I teed off with a couple of mates.  They stopped their banging and clattering and watched as we teed off.  I topped my tee shot about 75yds...they smiled. I shrugged.  Then topped my 2nd about a further 100yds.  Well that’s golf 😍


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 24, 2021)

Walkers on a golf course. I had to wait 10 minutes to tee off duffed it, lost it, played a provi, smashed it, made a 6 that would have been a 4.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2021)

An inward half of 30 at Montrose by Ashley Mansell ..........inc a 7 
Charman sets early pace at Montrose Golf Links - europrotour


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jun 24, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Walkers on a golf course. I had to wait 10 minutes to tee off duffed it, lost it, played a provi, smashed it, made a 6 that would have been a 4.
		
Click to expand...

[W]Could also have been a 3 if you found your first ball.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 24, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Walkers on a golf course. I had to wait 10 minutes to tee off duffed it, lost it, played a provi, smashed it, made a 6 that would have been a 4.
		
Click to expand...

Bane of my life at my course too. No fewer than 8 holes are affected by either footpaths or tracks.

The amounts of times I've been about to tee off and a playing partner has to stop me as a small child on a bike/dog off its lead appears from behind a hedge and stops to wait for their parents/owner who are walking along 100 yards behind.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 24, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Bane of my life at my course too. No fewer than 8 holes are affected by either footpaths or tracks.

The amounts of times I've been about to tee off and a playing partner has to stop me as a small child on a bike/dog off its lead appears from behind a hedge and stops to wait for their parents/owner who are walking along 100 yards behind.
		
Click to expand...

We have a footpath running through our back nine which doesn’t really impact on any holes.

What really grips my 💩 though is when locals walk other areas of the course totally disregarding their own safety and the fact that they’re on a golf course, not a footpath or public right of way.

Only the other day I was playing my approach to the 12th when a dog ran across the fairway. I turned round to see a lady walking down the middle of the fairway behind us. Nowhere near the footpath and oblivious to how dangerous it was for her, and annoying it was to those of us trying to play golf.


----------



## IainP (Jun 24, 2021)

Currently sheltering in trees between holes as it buckets it down. Didn't bring a brolly and if I don waterproofs I'd likely overheat as it is warm & muggy.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 24, 2021)

IainP said:



			Currently sheltering in trees between holes as it buckets it down. Didn't bring a brolly and if I don waterproofs I'd likely overheat as it is warm & muggy.
		
Click to expand...

And now your phone has got wet and fried, and you'll never be heard of again


----------



## IainP (Jun 24, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			And now your phone has got wet and fried, and you'll never be heard of again

Click to expand...

It was a good canopy,  phone dry & well 😁


----------



## Boomy (Jun 24, 2021)

Cretins who mistake 9 minutes for 3 minutes (on every hole, with stray tee shots off at least 2 of the group and still trying to play off the back tees 🙄) and don’t let you through with ample opportunities 😤


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2021)

This is more an irritation for my mate, but funny for me. Our Club Champs is this weekend, we were sure they said on Saturday the tee times would be in reverse handicap order. Fine for me but my mate off 29 hasn't bothered entering because he didn't fancy teeing off at 8 o'clock in the morning - we usually prefer late morning to early afternoon. Now the tee times are out and we must have misread it, turns out it's the other way round and he would have been off at midday.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 25, 2021)

The weather. Its fine for days, until you have a day off work to play somewhere nice and it rains. Grrr


----------



## Curls (Jun 25, 2021)

Playing an away course as a solo, watching a (pretty poor) 3 ball tee off, wait forever for them to get on the green, scorch one down 70 yards short of it. Pitch on while they take their drives, putt out and walk toward the second tee while they’re putting their clubs away.

And off they walk without looking in my direction. I was 5 yards from them. Blanked me. 

And off they walked. Into the trees. Waaaaay left into the trees. After a few minutes looking they wave me through. Thanks guys 👍🏻 

Would it have killed them to do that on the tee? Apparently so. When I got down there one said “you were lucky, we found it just after waving”. Wtf?! So you wouldn’t have waved me through if you’d found it?!?!

They proceed to play while allowing me through, two of them put theirs in the water (it’s about 100 yard carry with another 50 to the green, not exactly pebble beach). They fish them out, and put one of those back in. 

“Have a good game gents”

I doubt they did. Miserable gits. I had the entire course to myself until the 16th. Probably fully signed up members of the “a Single has no standing” brigade. The mind boggles.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2021)

Playing in an open on Sunday, 8.50am tee off, and the catering doesn't start until 9am . What's that about? Lots of golfers looking forward to a pre-round bacon / sausage buttie, practically compulsory on an away trip, and it wont be available. Missed opportuntiy for the club to make some money and yes, irritating.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Playing in an open on Sunday, 8.50am tee off, and the catering doesn't start until 9am . What's that about? Lots of golfers looking forward to a pre-round bacon / sausage buttie, practically compulsory on an away trip, and it wont be available. Missed opportuntiy for the club to make some money and yes, irritating.
		
Click to expand...

McMuffin it is


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Playing in an open on Sunday, 8.50am tee off, and the catering doesn't start until 9am . What's that about? Lots of golfers looking forward to a pre-round bacon / sausage buttie, practically compulsory on an away trip, and it wont be available. Missed opportuntiy for the club to make some money and yes, irritating.
		
Click to expand...

The catering at my old place didn't start until 11am on a weekend. Baffling.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 25, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Playing in an open on Sunday, 8.50am tee off, and the catering doesn't start until 9am . What's that about? Lots of golfers looking forward to a pre-round bacon / sausage buttie, practically compulsory on an away trip, and it wont be available. Missed opportuntiy for the club to make some money and yes, irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Sure you have plenty of Mince Pies left LT. They will soon be available again, now down rounder 20


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2021)

On days like today....Golf irritates the hell out of me........


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Sure you have plenty of Mince Pies left LT. They will soon be available again, now down rounder 20
		
Click to expand...

15 left 😄. A mince pie works post round, bacon kicks the round off 😋


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 26, 2021)

When you see this on your club's Facebook post. Lovely stuff. Stay classy. 👍🏻


----------



## IanM (Jun 26, 2021)

Well, you made an impression 😏


----------



## HampshireHog (Jun 26, 2021)

Took the new irons out today in the days Stableford comp for the first time.

Level Handicap though the first 7 holes.  Eighth hole calf muscle pops on the tee shot, hobbled in.  Now stuck at home ice pack in place.  Bloody furious.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 26, 2021)

Golf courses who state a maximum handicap due to the difficult nature of the course. Then let anyone on.

55 minutes it took to play the first 3 holes of the Hotchkin course yesterday. The two groups in front of us were awful. They couldn't reach a fairway off the yellows and all of them hit 2 balls of a lot of tees. Honestly they would have struggled round a pitch and putt. My playing partner did suggest to one of them as we passed close, that they should consider playing off the forward tees. I don't think that went down well 😂. 

On the 8th tee there was a 2 ball, and 2 four balls.


----------



## Curls (Jun 27, 2021)

When your partner picks up or loses his ball on 6 holes, has another 2 doubles, comes in with 3 inconsequential pars (cos you were on the green in reg anyway) doesn’t win or half a hole and you shake hands on 13 in a scratch match.

But that’s not what is an irritation because we all have bad days. What irritating is behaving like it wasn’t his fault in the clubhouse afterwards. He didn’t say to anyone he played badly or I played pretty well. I’m not the sort who throws his partner under the bus so didn’t say anything and the more I think about it the more I now realise why people don’t like playing with him. I thought it was that he never shuts up. I think he thinks it’s that too.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Was playing great then had two weeks off from golf to do other stuff and have a weeks holiday with HID. Played in the competition yesterday and have now developed an over the top movement. Big pulls left with the driver and a few shanks with the irons. Grr. Stupid game.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2021)

How can I play so badly for 9 holes, to take myself out of contention and then play great on the back 9. A whole 10 shots less on the back 9 to bring myself back in level handicap overall. Conditions weren’t the best, but not too bad so imagine a few will have beaten their handicap.

I should be positive that I pulled it back together, but irritated that I took myself out of contention in the first 5 holes.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 27, 2021)

Results just came in, I finished 2nd……I shot behind the winner. Really need to stop the bad holes.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When you see this on your club's Facebook post. Lovely stuff. Stay classy. 👍🏻

View attachment 37255

Click to expand...

What you done to deserve that?


----------



## Imurg (Jun 27, 2021)

Weird one on Saturday afternoon. 
I was warming up the putting stroke on the practice green next to the 10th tee and 2 consecutive 4 balls completely ignored the tee markers.
Looking down from above, all 3 sets of tees were in the top right hand corner of the tee box
Both groups played from, what I later determined to be, the white tee stone that is at the bottom left corner...
And they did it again on the 11th....
I presume they were playing their own roll up or swindle and as such it's not a huge issue..but..
They were making divots on a patch of the tee box that hadn't been used for a while and was perfect.
It now looks li,e it's been used for a day and so has to be repaired before it can be used again...
Ignorant and arrogant are the words that spring to mind and, as I'm sure to see him in the week, I'll mention it to the Head Greeny.
It may be something he's OK with but it irritated me at the time.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 27, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			What you done to deserve that?
		
Click to expand...

The mind boggles.


----------



## Billysboots (Jun 27, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Playing in an open on Sunday, 8.50am tee off, and the catering doesn't start until 9am . What's that about? Lots of golfers looking forward to a pre-round bacon / sausage buttie, practically compulsory on an away trip, and it wont be available. Missed opportuntiy for the club to make some money and yes, irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Since re-opening after the first lockdown, our place has kept some peculiar hours. Last summer the course was rammed every day - 1st tee booked from 6am to 8pm without any gaps. The weather, as I recall, was pretty good.

And the bar and catering facilities? Shut at 5pm, even now. 4-ball after 4-ball walking off the 18th, unable to get a pint or food of any description. The explanation given was that it would not be cost effective to pay a couple of bar staff. Given the prices they charge they would cover the cost in no time.

Their loss, because now the club are starting to see sense, after a midweek late afternoon knock the majority of us are continuing to use the local pub which has welcomed us with open arms throughout.

Truly baffling.


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Weird one on Saturday afternoon. 
I was warming up the putting stroke on the practice green next to the 10th tee and 2 consecutive 4 balls completely ignored the tee markers.
Looking down from above, all 3 sets of tees were in the top right hand corner of the tee box
Both groups played from, what I later determined to be, the white tee stone that is at the bottom left corner...
And they did it again on the 11th....
I presume they were playing their own roll up or swindle and as such it's not a huge issue..but..
They were making divots on a patch of the tee box that hadn't been used for a while and was perfect.
It now looks li,e it's been used for a day and so has to be repaired before it can be used again...
Ignorant and arrogant are the words that spring to mind and, as I'm sure to see him in the week, I'll mention it to the Head Greeny.
It may be something he's OK with but it irritated me at the time.
		
Click to expand...


have played at a course where you play off the stone in a couple of comps, those spots arent used otherwise through the year, possible it was a scratch comp of some sorts?


----------



## Whereditgo (Jun 28, 2021)

The shanks! 

One of the club 'majors' last weekend, off the very tips, course playing long with the first cut brutal.

I was leading after round 1 on Saturday with a nett 72.

Sunday 3 out of the first 4 tee shots hosel rockets 45 deg right and a lost ball, triple, double, par, triple start


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 28, 2021)

Club champs, qualified for the scratch, playing a kid off +3 tonight off the blacks.. also got cut to 2.7, my lowest ever..
Though, its nice to get down in reality, I'm not a 3 handicap, been 5 for the last few years and under the old system had not a hope of getting this low. 
I've no expectations other than I'm going to get humped by a spotty faced kid


----------



## Imurg (Jun 28, 2021)

fundy said:



			have played at a course where you play off the stone in a couple of comps, those spots arent used otherwise through the year, possible it was a scratch comp of some sorts?
		
Click to expand...

Seems it was a Scratch League match...Still don't understand why they can't use the White tee ..or is the playing of the Whites not good enough for them?


----------



## fundy (Jun 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Seems it was a Scratch League match...Still don't understand why they can't use the White tee ..or is the playing of the Whites not good enough for them?

Click to expand...


A course i was a member at many years ago was quite short, they basically kept the stones for scratch comps, matches and the club champs and a couple of other comps, never ever saw the whites within 5 yards of the backs otherwise. In effect created what some courses now would call a blue tee behind the whites. Not saying I agree with it but definitely happens at some older shorter courses


----------



## BrianM (Jun 28, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Club champs, qualified for the scratch, playing a kid off +3 tonight off the blacks.. also got cut to 2.7, my lowest ever..
Though, its nice to get down in reality, I'm not a 3 handicap, been 5 for the last few years and under the old system had not a hope of getting this low.
I've no expectations other than I'm going to get humped by a spotty faced kid

Click to expand...

Good luck Patrick 👍🏻


----------



## Captainron (Jun 28, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Golf courses who state a maximum handicap due to the difficult nature of the course. Then let anyone on.

55 minutes it took to play the first 3 holes of the Hotchkin course yesterday. The two groups in front of us were awful. They couldn't reach a fairway off the yellows and all of them hit 2 balls of a lot of tees. Honestly they would have struggled round a pitch and putt. My playing partner did suggest to one of them as we passed close, that they should consider playing off the forward tees. I don't think that went down well 😂.

On the 8th tee there was a 2 ball, and 2 four balls.
		
Click to expand...

What did you think to the course


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 28, 2021)

Captainron said:



			What did you think to the course
		
Click to expand...

Fabulous course. Loved it, and its gone straight into my favourites list. Its my type of course though, heathland and moorland are my favourite styles of course. If you like a tree lined parkland course with a bit of room to spray it about, its probably not for you. 

Every shot required thinking about, and there was multiple ways to play most holes. 

It took us a few holes to get into it as we only made our tee time by 2 minutes and it was chucking it down for the first 4 holes. 

Considering the rain that had fallen that morning and the day before, the greens were fast and immaculate. The fairways were beautiful to play off. 

The rough was punishing due to how wet it was.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jun 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The mind boggles.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at the chaps profile when you first posted it, if any consolation I can tell he’s a right knobber. And my judge a book by its cover approach is usually correct. 
100% would avoid.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 29, 2021)

Had that bleeding nightmarish golf dream again last night.

Playing some course somewhere in first round of an important comp (though why I was by myself I don’t know) and get to a two-tier tee and can’t find a place to tee my ball up to hit it.  No matter where I try on the front lower section I either find there isn’t enough room between my tee and the step up to fit my driver, or if I can then there is no room to take it back.  Watched by those of the following group now waiting, all I can do is a downward chop and the ball scuttles off the tee down a slope.

Dream also contained a new element.  I get to a tee and the group that was behind me is somehow now in front of me, but I never let them or saw them pass.  They said that on previous hole they saw me wait and wait to play a shot - eventually calling me to ask to play through.  But I didn’t respond and so they just did.  And as they passed me I was just standing there in the middle of the fairway and did not respond or acknowledge them in any way.  I said I never saw or heard them and so must have fallen asleep standing whilst waiting to play, they said they’d heard that happen before but hadn’t believed it could happen.  Weird.🤪


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 29, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had that bleeding nightmarish golf dream again last night.

Playing some course somewhere in first round of an important comp (though why I was by myself I don’t know) and get to a two-tier tee and can’t find a place to tee my ball up to hit it.  No matter where I try on the front lower section I either find there isn’t enough room between my tee and the step up to fit my driver, or if I can then there is no room to take it back.  Watched by those of the following group now waiting, all I can do is a downward chop and the ball scuttles off the tee down a slope.

Dream also contained a new element.  I get to a tee and the group that was behind me is somehow now in front of me, but I never let them or saw them pass.  They said that on previous hole they saw me wait and wait to play a shot - eventually calling me to ask to play through.  But I didn’t respond and so they just did.  And as they passed me I was just standing there in the middle of the fairway and did not respond or acknowledge them in any way.  I said I never saw or heard them and so must have fallen asleep standing whilst waiting to play, they said they’d heard that happen before but hadn’t believed it could happen.  Weird.🤪
		
Click to expand...

I’ve had that dream (the first part anyway), where you have no room to make a backswing!!


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Fabulous course. Loved it, and its gone straight into my favourites list. Its my type of course though, heathland and moorland are my favourite styles of course. If you like a tree lined parkland course with a bit of room to spray it about, its probably not for you.
		
Click to expand...

This is is making me laugh a lot. Have you played with Captainron?


----------



## Captainron (Jun 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Fabulous course. Loved it, and its gone straight into my favourites list. Its my type of course though, heathland and moorland are my favourite styles of course. If you like a tree lined parkland course with a bit of room to spray it about, its probably not for you.

Every shot required thinking about, and there was multiple ways to play most holes.

It took us a few holes to get into it as we only made our tee time by 2 minutes and it was chucking it down for the first 4 holes.

Considering the rain that had fallen that morning and the day before, the greens were fast and immaculate. The fairways were beautiful to play off.

The rough was punishing due to how wet it was.
		
Click to expand...

I absolutely  love being a member there. I have learned to play the course though and am normally able to put a score together. Glad you enjoyed it


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 29, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Good luck Patrick 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Result as predicted dear boy


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 29, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Club champs, qualified for the scratch, playing a kid off +3 tonight off the blacks.. also got cut to 2.7, my lowest ever..
Though, its nice to get down in reality, I'm not a 3 handicap, been 5 for the last few years and under the old system had not a hope of getting this low.
I've no expectations other than I'm going to get humped by a spotty faced kid

Click to expand...

Me and you both it seems. I'm currently 2.8. I haven't played off 3 for about 15 years. I don't feel I've made some drastic improvement in my game either.
But going out there to beat my 8th best score for a cut, rather than beating current handicap for a cut, has given me a different mentality at times.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 29, 2021)

Captainron said:



			I absolutely  love being a member there. I have learned to play the course though and am normally able to put a score together. Glad you enjoyed it
		
Click to expand...

I could happily play that course every day. We were saying it must be great to be a member there, but also frustrating due to how busy it was. 

Do you know if the pro shop will post merchandise? We were hoping to buy some souvenirs but didn't get chance due to how late we were arriving.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 30, 2021)

Our head greenkeeper has handed in his notice.  Gutted as in the few years he's been here he's done a tremendous job on the course (despite the words of doom from one forumer).  He has installed a new ethic to the green staff, brought in fresh ideas and made some really positive changes.  He has 8 weeks notice to serve, and he's going down the coast to the Glasgow Golf Club.  I wish him all the best as he's worked his socks off whilst he was here.  I just hope we can get someone just as good to replace him.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Our head greenkeeper has handed in his notice.  Gutted as in the few years he's been here he's done a tremendous job on the course (despite the words of doom from one forumer).  He has installed a new ethic to the green staff, brought in fresh ideas and made some really positive changes.  He has 8 weeks notice to serve, and he's going down the coast to the Glasgow Golf Club.  I wish him all the best as he's worked his socks off whilst he was here.  I just hope we can get someone just as good to replace him.
		
Click to expand...

Always the way,  guys done a good job and will usually get poached for more prestigious club.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Always the way,  guys done a good job and will usually get poached for more prestigious club.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I think it was something we all anticipated would happen at some time.  He was Head Greenkeeper at Trump Aberdeen before ours so he's got a great background.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 30, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Yeah, I think it was something we all anticipated would happen at some time.  He was Head Greenkeeper at Trump Aberdeen before ours so he's got a great background.
		
Click to expand...

I think trump layed a few greenstuff of, tain got the assistant HG q few months ago. Same will happen to the guy at nairn dunbar, he,s doing a great job.


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2021)

Courses reopened from our lockdown this morning after 4 months shut, went to practice area early doors for a bucket and I hit the ball like someone who's trying the game for the first time


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2021)

Slab said:



			Courses reopened from our lockdown this morning after 4 months shut, went to practice area early doors for a bucket and I hit the ball like someone who's trying the game for the first time 

Click to expand...

Yeah some folk found the break good for their game, some detrimental. Give yourself a chance! I heard a pro say once he doesn’t know how weekend warriors do it, said if he doesn’t hit balls for a few days he has to really concentrate on the fundamentals to get back into it. A few days! 

What I found was you should forget about your old distances. 7iron goes 150? No it doesn’t. If you try to achieve the same swing speed you had before lockdown you’re going to sway or flip wrists or do something to artificially generate that speed. Give your golf muscles a chance to build back up, they are atrophied. In the meantime, practice your putting!


----------



## Slab (Jul 1, 2021)

Curls said:



			Yeah some folk found the break good for their game, some detrimental. Give yourself a chance! I heard a pro say once he doesn’t know how weekend warriors do it, said if he doesn’t hit balls for a few days he has to really concentrate on the fundamentals to get back into it. A few days!

What I found was you should forget about your old distances. 7iron goes 150? No it doesn’t. If you try to achieve the same swing speed you had before lockdown you’re going to sway or flip wrists or do something to artificially generate that speed. Give your golf muscles a chance to build back up, they are atrophied. In the meantime, practice your putting!
		
Click to expand...

Good tip
To make (golf) matters worse, I've lost nearly 30kg in that time, so my swing isn't being forced round a gut that just isn't there now, the divot shape/direction was a sight to behold (I think I could even strike the ball against my left leg!) 

Back for more practice tomorrow and Saturday before I tee it up on Sunday
(putting was the only area i was happy with this morning (and the only thing i could practice at home)


----------



## Curls (Jul 1, 2021)

Slab said:



			Good tip
To make (golf) matters worse, I've lost nearly 30kg in that time, so my swing isn't being forced round a gut that just isn't there now, the divot shape/direction was a sight to behold (I think I could even strike the ball against my left leg!) 

Back for more practice tomorrow and Saturday before I tee it up on Sunday
(putting was the only area i was happy with this morning (and the only thing i could practice at home)
		
Click to expand...

Wowsers. That’s an impressive weight loss, most people went the other way! As it happens I gained muscle over lockdown resulting in the necessity for a new driver shaft. I reckon once you get back into it you may have to rethink things, your body has undergone a very significant change so maybe you’ll need to adjust to a new normal 😉 But hopefully for the better and you’ll notice your stamina improved on the back 9 👍🏻


----------



## RichA (Jul 1, 2021)

Went to the driving range at a local course other than my own this morning. "Machine broken collect balls from pro shop" on a sign outside. 
I asked for half a basket and was told, "Sorry, we're only doing full baskets. Whatever you don't use, take home with you and use them next time - but don't take the basket away."
I assumed she was joking. She wasn't. I now have 50 range balls rolling around the boot of my car for the next week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 1, 2021)

Slow group in front 

They teed off 0922 we teed off 10:02 

Caught them on the 8th

Didn't even look back .. even when we were on greens next to their tee box 

Compete lack of awareness


----------



## Dingy (Jul 1, 2021)

Went to play Callander today,a nice little course we've played a few times over the years. Got there to discover the clubhouse is closed for renovations and our pre round pint was not going to happen. Not told when we booked so not a pleasant suprise. The greens were rock hard and patchy so pretty disappointing all round.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 2, 2021)

Once again, knocked out of the handicap matchplay competition and feel a bit annoyed. 

My handicap is 4, I was giving 6 shots away.

I was level par gross, through 7 holes. 2 down.

+2 through 15, all square.

Kept waiting for the bad one of his and it never came. Would have needed my very best to win.


----------



## woofers (Jul 2, 2021)

Hull and Hall turning down the opportunity to represent their country at the Olympics, due to an “exhausting schedule”. It wasn‘t long ago that I was reading about Ladies Golf struggling due to a lack of events.


----------



## GG26 (Jul 2, 2021)

woofers said:



			Hull and Hall turning down the opportunity to represent their country at the Olympics, due to an “exhausting schedule”. It wasn‘t long ago that I was reading about Ladies Golf struggling due to a lack of events.
		
Click to expand...

The elite are ok as they can play in the LPGA events.  There’s not much I believe for those just below that level.


----------



## Dando (Jul 3, 2021)

Went to the driving range this morning and got stuck next to some knob who had music on through headphones 
That’s not an issue but his whistling and singing was


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 3, 2021)

Dando said:



			Went to the driving range this morning and got stuck next to some knob who had music on through headphones 
That’s not an issue but his whistling and singing was
		
Click to expand...

I always end up next to someone vocal as well. Lost count the amount of times I’ve had to pick up my basket and move. 

I get abit freaked out by these folk who talk to themselves, and it’s not an uncommon thing to see!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 3, 2021)

GG26 said:



			The elite are ok as they can play in the LPGA events.  There’s not much I believe for those just below that level.
		
Click to expand...

...and it’s in Japan (a long way for a single comp) and with all the covid concerns many Japanese are expressing about crowds watching.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 3, 2021)

I was playing in a four ball in the comp today. There was a single feller playing behind us. I was last to tee off the 6th and the lad was just arriving and asked me if he could go through. I shouted ahead to the other three who were walking down already and said shall we let this guy through, he's just asked and he's on his own anyway. Cue mumbling and grumbling from two of my group - even heard the famous "no standing" from one of them. Other one moaning about people coming and playing on their own in general, which was weird. They agree though and then half jokingly moaned at me when he was close to driving it out of bounds, as if I'd done something wrong for thinking we might as well let him through. Dear me, I can't understand why people have such a problem and would rather ruin someone's day by keeping him waiting. 😕


----------



## Imurg (Jul 3, 2021)

Faced with a "standard" bunker shot i either thin it, fat it or shank it..
Faced with a bunker shot where the ball is a foot below my feet that are halfway up the face of the bunker and im virtually falling forward and I go and hole it.....
Stupid game...


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 3, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			I always end up next to someone vocal as well. Lost count the amount of times I’ve had to pick up my basket and move.

I get abit freaked out by these folk who talk to themselves, and it’s not an uncommon thing to see!
		
Click to expand...

It’s the people who have their phones on loud and then answer it that get me.

I know it shouldn’t because it’s just the range, but it does wind me up


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 4, 2021)

Clubhouse bar and catering shut because a staff member has tested positive for COVID.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Clubhouse bar and catering shut because a staff member has tested positive for COVID.
		
Click to expand...

This is likely to become a common thing....people either testing positive or being in close contact with a positive..
Establishments will close for a while..
I'm losing a lesson or 2 every week or so due to pupils isolating.


----------



## fundy (Jul 4, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Faced with a "standard" bunker shot i either thin it, fat it or shank it..
Faced with a bunker shot where the ball is a foot below my feet that are halfway up the face of the bunker and im virtually falling forward and I go and hole it.....
Stupid game...
		
Click to expand...


is it really the game thats stupid...........


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2021)

fundy said:



			is it really the game thats stupid........... 

Click to expand...

Most definitely


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 4, 2021)

Putting myself out of contention for the chocolates again with a terrible front 9.

Need to figure this out, maybe I need to start later and hit the range for 20 balls before I play.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 4, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Yeah, I think it was something we all anticipated would happen at some time.  He was Head Greenkeeper at Trump Aberdeen before ours so he's got a great background.
		
Click to expand...

Been following your place on FB and he's done a huge amount of good 👍


----------



## Whereditgo (Jul 5, 2021)

54 handicaps!

Played in a corporate scramble last week, we were 10 under par gross, not brilliant, but decent enough, one of the teams that beat us were 4 over gross! Apparently the organiser let everyone without an official handicap play off 54 "because that's the rule"


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			54 handicaps!

Played in a corporate scramble last week, we were 10 under par gross, not brilliant, but decent enough, one of the teams that beat us were 4 over gross! Apparently the organiser let everyone without an official handicap play off 54 "because that's the rule" 

Click to expand...

Then your irritation is not with handicaps but with stupid organisers.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Have you ever met someone who won "Closest to the pin in 2" and still got a bogey......

Well now you have 

72 people in the field, many of which made par - not me though


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 5, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Have you ever met someone who won "Closest to the pin in 2" and still got a bogey......

Well now you have 

72 people in the field, many of which made par - not me though 

Click to expand...

Did the adrenaline rush make you over-hit the birdie putt?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Did the adrenaline rush make you over-hit the birdie putt?
		
Click to expand...

Honestly no.. just sheer bad golf  (under-hit massively, over-hit, in)

Was also hammering down at times so just couldnt get a decent run of putts together, speeds just kept changing - my excuse and I'm sticking with it!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Honestly no.. just sheer bad golf  (under-hit massively, over-hit, in)

Was also hammering down at times so just couldnt get a decent run of putts together, speeds just kept changing - my excuse and I'm sticking with it!
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, this is my life nowadays. Literally any green and any putt could turn into a three-putt. Averaging about four of them per round at the moment.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Don't worry, this is my life nowadays. Literally any green and any putt could turn into a three-putt. Averaging about four of them per round at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever 3 putted when closest to the pin in 2, out of the whole field though


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 5, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Have you ever 3 putted when closest to the pin in 2, out of the whole field though 

Click to expand...

No, the only time I've ever seen a 'closest in two' comp, it was on a hole where I couldn't even reach the green in two.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jul 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No, the only time I've ever seen a 'closest in two' comp, it was on a hole where I couldn't even reach the green in two.
		
Click to expand...

Think ours was about 360 yards! Doable with a good drive and iron!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 5, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			54 handicaps!

Played in a corporate scramble last week, we were 10 under par gross, not brilliant, but decent enough, one of the teams that beat us were 4 over gross! Apparently the organiser let everyone without an official handicap play off 54 "because that's the rule" 

Click to expand...

Played in a Bogey/Par comp (individual match play against the course) yesterday.  Anyone could enter but max handicap was 18.  Now I am not sure whether that was Playing or Course handicap - I am assuming Playing Handicap so that no player got more than 1 shot on any hole.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played in a Bogey/Par comp (individual match play against the course) yesterday.  Anyone could enter but max handicap was 18.  Now I am not sure whether that was Playing or Course handicap - I am assuming Playing Handicap so that no player got more than 1 shot on any hole.
		
Click to expand...

I played a 4BBB Open last weekend and the max playing h/c allowed was 24. We had 1 guy who should get 26 but he is ashamed of that so he didn't pull a face . I don't blame any club for having some limits.


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 5, 2021)

We have two courses at my club. One long, one short.
What bugs me is the coloured flags denoting the holes position.
The long course uses these accurately every time.
But on the shorter course they've got no idea. 
The worst is a par 3 known as the quarry hole and the large green is completely out of sight. You can just about see the top of the flag, and despite having a notice on the tee stating: Flag Positions: Red - Front; Blue - Back; White/Yellow - Middle. The amount of times they get it about face is ridiculous. 
It's quite normal for about 6 or so holes on the course to be wrongly flagged.

It's a lovely friendly club so no one wants to complain.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

It's a lovely friendly club so no one wants to complain.

Such an English statement


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			We have two courses at my club. One long, one short.
What bugs me is the coloured flags denoting the holes position.
The long course uses these accurately every time.
But on the shorter course they've got no idea.
The worst is a par 3 known as the quarry hole and the large green is completely out of sight. You can just about see the top of the flag, and despite having a notice on the tee stating: Flag Positions: Red - Front; Blue - Back; White/Yellow - Middle. The amount of times they get it about face is ridiculous.
It's quite normal for about 6 or so holes on the course to be wrongly flagged.

It's a lovely friendly club so no one wants to complain.
		
Click to expand...

Which club is that? - I used to live in Peterborough many years ago


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 5, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Which club is that? - I used to live in Peterborough many years ago
		
Click to expand...

Thorpe Wood GC.
It's the Orton Meadows course that's the problem


----------



## Skypilot (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			It's a lovely friendly club so no one wants to complain.

Such an English statement 

Click to expand...

I know


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 5, 2021)

Skypilot said:



			Thorpe Wood GC.
It's the Orton Meadows course that's the problem
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly the hole you are talking about - had my first ever comp win (a medal) on Orton Meadows back in the early 90s - they didn't give you a hint of where the flags were back then.


----------



## NoLayingUp (Jul 5, 2021)

People not repairing Pitch Marks really makes my s**t itch!


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 5, 2021)

Courses that don’t do yardage books because “everyone has a gps watch”.  I have a gps watch, but nothing beats a yardage book when playing your first round at a course.


----------



## fundy (Jul 5, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Courses that don’t do yardage books because “everyone has a gps watch”.  I have a gps watch, but nothing beats a yardage book when playing your first round at a course.
		
Click to expand...


youre going to get more and more randomly irritated the more courses you play in the coming years I fear


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 5, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Courses that don’t do yardage books because “everyone has a gps watch”.  I have a gps watch, but nothing beats a yardage book when playing your first round at a course.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.provisualizer.com/index.php


----------



## Imurg (Jul 5, 2021)

Idiot ebay sellers who price something too low and then moan when ebay take their charges.
"I'm not selling it for that"
Wel, refund me then Jackass...
But they want to charge me 37 quid for it..
And thats my problem because...?
Peasant..


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 5, 2021)

fundy said:



			youre going to get more and more randomly irritated the more courses you play in the coming years I fear
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure you are right.


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Took my daughter to pick up a kids slide from someone selling on Facebook,  texted the woman to say we were on our way. When we arrived she had to get her husband out of bed to dismantle it and didn't bother to make any attempt to clean it first. Bugs and all in the back of my car. Perhaps my expectations were too high!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 6, 2021)

arnieboy said:



			Took my daughter to pick up a kids slide from someone selling on Facebook,  texted the woman to say we were on our way. When we arrived she had to get her husband out of bed to dismantle it and didn't bother to make any attempt to clean it first. Bugs and all in the back of my car. Perhaps my expectations were too high!
		
Click to expand...

Now that really is random.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 6, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Now that really is random.
		
Click to expand...

Still wondering what it has to do with golf..


----------



## Neilds (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Still wondering what it has to do with golf..
		
Click to expand...

Might be building a crazy golf course with the slide?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2021)

It's for getting more speed when doing a Happy Gilmore....


----------



## arnieboy (Jul 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Still wondering what it has to do with golf..
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I cocked up!


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 6, 2021)

After playing three courses over the last three days on cracking greens, why the hell can't my place, with USPGA spec greens, have ours the same? ( money is not an issue, we have full membership for the first time ever). Very poor.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 7, 2021)

For 3rd time in a month I've played over handicap and I'm going to get a cut...seems wrong somehow


----------



## DRW (Jul 8, 2021)

Missing out on a courtesy round of golf at Alwoodley due to work (never played the course and would have liked to). Oh well, hopefully next time.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			For 3rd time in a month I've played over handicap and I'm going to get a cut...seems wrong somehow

Click to expand...

I've seen you play (more than just 'a few holes' )! 'Streaky' would be a good description imo. 
Bad news is you'll likely play 2 or 3 rounds UNDER handicap and go up - because better rounds drop off 'the last 20'!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 8, 2021)

DRW said:



			Missing out on a courtesy round of golf at Alwoodley due to work (never played the course and would have liked to). Oh well, hopefully next time.
		
Click to expand...

. Bin off work


----------



## Slab (Jul 8, 2021)

Local broadcaster must’ve been at the boot-fair last weekend and picked up some old VHS tapes with the Peter Alliss MasterClass show from the 90’s. They were showing a couple of them this morning

Didn’t really mind the fella as a commentator but this was a bit tragic. It’s a bit like one of those films that’s so bad its entertaining (like Starship Troopers) 

He’s standing on a fairway in Thailand with his Mizuno bag, a dozen clubs and easily 20-30 balls on the ground giving tips on grip and posture etc aimed at beginners… he didn’t hit a single ball! Didn’t even make a full swing, just mentioned the war a couple of times, reminisced about things his dad said to him and talked about a fella who was right handed but left eye dominant & due to having a big nose blocking his view he couldn’t hit the ball like he’d read about in books!

I’ll never slag off the current ‘tubers for their 10 min vids and can only hit one ball but somehow find plenty time to tell you to ‘like/follow’ etc

In the 2nd programme Peter was interviewing Andy Windsor about his golf game… if only he knew


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 8, 2021)

My foursomes partner re arranging our tie that was supposed to be tonight, to Friday at 6pm, when I'm teeing off in a big comp at nairn at 8am the next morning, which he knew about.. at least its only alternate shots


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			For 3rd time in a month I've played over handicap and I'm going to get a cut...seems wrong somehow

Click to expand...

I played two shots *under* my PH today and I am going *up *


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 9, 2021)

Playing in a competition tomorrow,  it's called Handicap Challenge, no idea what that means.


----------



## Curls (Jul 9, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Playing in a competition tomorrow,  it's called Handicap Challenge, no idea what that means.
		
Click to expand...

It’s where you’re randomly assigned a handicap that has little or nothing to do with your ability.

I’m joking, that’s WHS.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2021)

So now I've played better than handicap and got a cut...am I going to cut no matter what I score


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 9, 2021)

I scored 85 last week and scored 104 yesterday. Stupid game.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 10, 2021)

It grates when a Pro golfer says in the post-round interview how they hit the GOLF ball well around the GOLF course with their GOLF club
We know
You're a golfer, playing golf.
Do they think we think they've been hitting a football around the streets with a badminton racquet?


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Do they think we think they've been hitting a football around the streets with a badminton racquet?
		
Click to expand...

😂😂


----------



## Dando (Jul 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It grates when a Pro golfer says in the post-round interview how they hit the GOLF ball well around the GOLF course with their GOLF club
We know
You're a golfer, playing golf.
Do they think we think they've been hitting a football around the streets with a badminton racquet?
		
Click to expand...

It’s just proves they were “dialed in”


----------



## IainP (Jul 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It grates when a Pro golfer says in the post-round interview how they hit the GOLF ball well around the GOLF course with their GOLF club
We know
You're a golfer, playing golf.
Do they think we think they've been hitting a football around the streets with a badminton racquet?
		
Click to expand...

Is something that Jack always did & sounded odd to me. 
Nothing like being clear though I guess!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 11, 2021)

A guy at our place had a nett 63, 8 under par . He would not have won but he signed for a wrong sore and had the wrong handicap on his card. Ouch. He had a 5 shot reduction in handicap I think.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 13, 2021)

Sunday July 11th a date I won’t forget in a hurry, leading our club championship with a  net 67 after the first round then loosing it by two shots second round because of 2 bad tee shots with driver , first one I saw ball bounce in the semi rough but when we got ther couldn’t find it and had to walk back and play 3 off the tee which led to a 8 ( par 5 ) another par 5 I had a 8 after poor tee shot, never had a 8 all year let alone 2 😡


Then to cap a bad day England tried to defend a 1 goal lead sat back and gave the game to Italy


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2021)

Just had an email from the club saying one of our par 4s has been shortened to a par 3 with immediate effect because somebody smashed a ball over the adjacent fence and hit a car on the road!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 13, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			Sunday July 11th a date I won’t forget in a hurry, leading our club championship with a net 67 after the first round then loosing it by two shots second round
		
Click to expand...

Is your club championship a handicap event?


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Jul 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			So now I've played better than handicap and got a cut...am I going to cut no matter what I score

Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			So now I've played better than handicap and got a cut...am I going to cut no matter what I score

Click to expand...

Are you using playing better than 36 points as playing better than Handicap


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Is your club championship a handicap event?
		
Click to expand...

In most Club Championship events, that I've played in/seen boards for, there's a Handicap comp as well. while it's not the 'main event' it's still a 'major'/Board event because of course setup/the fact that it's often a 2-rounder.
And FWIW, I've been in Riburnside's shoes too - twice!! - at different clubs, though there was no subsequent Football disaster!


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just had an email from the club saying one of our par 4s has been shortened to a par 3 with immediate effect because somebody smashed a ball over the adjacent fence and hit a car on the road! 

Click to expand...

Because no one ever hit a bad shot on a par 3.


----------



## IanM (Jul 13, 2021)

Most of my rounds are NOT at Woking!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 13, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			In most Club Championship events, that I've played in/seen boards for, there's a Handicap comp as well. while it's not the 'main event' it's still a 'major'/Board event because of course setup/the fact that it's often a 2-rounder.
And FWIW, I've been in Riburnside's shoes too - twice!! - at different clubs, though there was no subsequent Football disaster!
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. I've only ever been at clubs where it's a scratch competition.

Whereas it makes sense to hold a handicap competition to increase participation, the winner can hardly call themselves the club champion, can they?


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			...Whereas it makes sense to hold a handicap competition to increase participation, the winner can hardly call themselves the club champion, can they?
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. Makes it a 'whole club' event - the 'highlight' of the season for everyone! But just another 'Board' comp for the Handicap participants.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			Because no one ever hit a bad shot on a par 3.

Click to expand...

Ha - I think the issue is that it's normally a driveable par 4, but if you get that wrong it's curtains as the aforementioned road is on the right. As a par 3 I imagine it'll be only around 180 yards and downhill so a different kettle of fish.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Is your club championship a handicap event?
		
Click to expand...

We have a scratch cup which obviously is the best score and won by a 4h/c  and imo should be the club champion but a 25 h/c won the club championship which I always find a bit strange.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 13, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			We have a scratch cup which obviously is the best score and won by a 4h/c  and imo should be the club champion but a 25 h/c won the club championship which I always find a bit strange.
		
Click to expand...

I would feel a bit embarrassed about winning the Club Championship* and having my name on a board. Unless it is called something else.

I'd feel a bit like the England players taking their silver medals off as soon as I could 

*nett


----------



## cliveb (Jul 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ha - I think the issue is that it's normally a driveable par 4, but if you get that wrong it's curtains as the aforementioned road is on the right. As a par 3 I imagine it'll be only around 180 yards and downhill so a different kettle of fish.
		
Click to expand...

Is that the 14th?
Given the history of problems with that hole, the writing has been on the wall for years that it would end up having to be shortened.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 13, 2021)

cliveb said:



			Is that the 14th?
Given the history of problems with that hole, the writing has been on the wall for years that it would end up having to be shortened.
		
Click to expand...

There is already a longer term plan to reverse that and the 15th (15th becoming a par 4 down the hill), but I guess they've had to accelerate that and shorten the 14th immediately.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 13, 2021)

Club Champs is primarily a scratch event at ours, the main trophy should always be for that! However, we have a Nett trophy as well (and Over 55s Gross/Net which only the 2nd round counts towards). Funnily enough, the winner of the Gross comp is often the winner of the Nett in the Club Championship. 

-3 Gross/+1 Nett was the winning score for ours.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

Guy I beat in a k/o match yesterday evening was hugely irritated by the way he lost. 

5 down to me at the turn he got back to 2 down as we teed off on 15th.  I was worried as my game was gradually falling apart (as it seems to do these days after a good front 9 - I had been gross one over).  He smacked the ball - and neither of us saw it.  I stuck my tee shot down there and in good position.  We couldn’t find his ball - we didn’t know where to even start looking. Match over.  

He was not a happy bunny…most very irritated.  I was relieved, though can’t say it’s a great way to win a match I’ll take it.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Totally agree. Makes it a 'whole club' event - the 'highlight' of the season for everyone! But just another 'Board' comp for the Handicap participants.
		
Click to expand...

snap - though as it’s club champ weekend it is a bit more special.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Guy I beat in a k/o match yesterday evening was hugely irritated by the way he lost. 

5 down to me at the turn he got back to 2 down as we teed off on 15th.  I was worried as my game was gradually falling apart (as it seems to do these days after a good front 9 - I had been gross one over).  He smacked the ball - and neither of us saw it.  I stuck my tee shot down there and in good position.  We couldn’t find his ball - we didn’t know where to even start looking. Match over.  

He was not a happy bunny…most very irritated.  I was relieved, though can’t say it’s a great way to win a match I’ll take it.
		
Click to expand...

You are on the 15th and he is two down. You win the 15th. He is now 3 down.
16 17 and 18 still to play. How come the match is over?🙂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			You are on the 15th and he is two down. You win the 15th. He is now 3 down.
16 17 and 18 still to play. How come the match is over?🙂
		
Click to expand...

Oops - not 15th…16th…I had a mare of a three putt from 6ft on 15th…lipping out twice, 2nd time being a horseshoe from about 2ft…I lost the hole and was very irritated with myself.  Clearly I have not yet put that horrid 3 putt into the past.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 14, 2021)

When you have a spent an hour one day on the putting green ironing out a fault only for that fault to reappear next day on the final putt on the 18th green  and had it gone in you would have won the money.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Just had an email from the club saying one of our par 4s has been shortened to a par 3 with immediate effect because somebody smashed a ball over the adjacent fence and hit a car on the road! 

Click to expand...

I have played a few course where I have thought - "that fence is never going to make any difference".

I once played Hurtmore (near Guildford) the first has the A3 running to the left of it, 2 of the guys I was playing with sent their ball sailing over the fence. I was waiting for the screech of brakes but luckily they never came.

Our club is next to the A30, back in the 60s when they were putting in a dual carriageway, the road authorities paid the club to move one hole because they considered there to be a be risk of ball landing on the road.


----------



## jim8flog (Jul 14, 2021)

Rlburnside said:



			We have a scratch cup which obviously is the best score and won by a 4h/c  and imo should be the club champion but a 25 h/c won the club championship which I always find a bit strange.
		
Click to expand...

Our Club Championship is a scratch event we also run a concurrent Club Handicap Championship and we do the same for the Senior Championship.

It is possible for one player to be both in the same year.


----------



## Rlburnside (Jul 14, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Our Club Championship is a scratch event we also run a concurrent Club Handicap Championship and we do the same for the Senior Championship.

It is possible for one player to be both in the same year.
		
Click to expand...

As the scratch winner is the most important trophy I think our club then give the club championship trophy to the h/c winner


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2021)

Likely not the norm but our club only run handicap events (year round) so while the best golfer (gross) at club champs gets the same prize as the net winner, the net player is the Club Champion


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			Likely not the norm but our club only run handicap events (year round) so while the best golfer (gross) at club champs gets the same prize as the net winner, the net player is the Club Champion
		
Click to expand...

I'd be pretty irritated standing there having shot 68, while they had the Championship Trophy to a bloke who shot 108!

Mind you, I'd feel blooming embarrassed being the bloke who had to make the acceptance speech too!

We have a championship weekend in May - a trophy for gross and net.  The top 16 qualify for a scratch knockout to decide the "club champion."  The final is played on a finals weekend in September.  Club Champion, means something, it's not "another Medal"


----------



## Curls (Jul 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Guy I beat in a k/o match yesterday evening was hugely irritated by the way he lost.

5 down to me at the turn he got back to 2 down as we teed off on 15th.  I was worried as my game was gradually falling apart (as it seems to do these days after a good front 9 - I had been gross one over).  He smacked the ball - and neither of us saw it.  I stuck my tee shot down there and in good position.  We couldn’t find his ball - we didn’t know where to even start looking. Match over. 

He was not a happy bunny…most very irritated.  I was relieved, though can’t say it’s a great way to win a match I’ll take it.
		
Click to expand...

Some guys get very upset with themselves and will probably put it down to the rough on that last hole, but to him I would say, what were you doing 5 down at the turn?! 

It’s never one shot unless it’s a playoff hole. Well done on the win, march on!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

Curls said:



			Some guys get very upset with themselves and will probably put it down to the rough on that last hole, but to him I would say, what were you doing 5 down at the turn?!

It’s never one shot unless it’s a playoff hole. Well done on the win, march on!
		
Click to expand...

He did say to me as we walked off 9th with me 5 up that he shouldn’t be so hard on himself as I was probably level par - in fact I was one over (I then went bogeys - double, double, single…drats - got to sort that - irritating)

On the 16th neither of us saw the ball off the clubface.  we had no idea whether it was left, right or centre - and with knee deep rough left and right it was a needle in a haystack search.  Cheesed him off that he never saw it rather than couldn't find it.  I did help him look, of course I did. 

Onwards and upwards


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2021)

IanM said:



			I'd be pretty irritated standing there having shot 68, while they had the Championship Trophy to a bloke who shot 108!

Mind you, I'd feel blooming embarrassed being the bloke who had to make the acceptance speech too!

We have a championship weekend in May - a trophy for gross and net.  The top 16 qualify for a scratch knockout to decide the "club champion."  The final is played on a finals weekend in September.  Club Champion, means something, it's not "another Medal"
		
Click to expand...

Max h/cap allowance is 24 for that comp but I get your point (although I don't think there's ever been a winner off 24 anyway) usually goes to someone in the 5 to 12 range; two rounds & a halfway cut tends to weed out the guys who shoot around the ton mark 

No embarrassment that I've seen from past winners, its always been a handicap competition so its not as if its changed (which might've been a little awkward)

A relatively small membership also means its not practical to do gross


----------



## Curls (Jul 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			He did say to me as we walked off 9th with me 5 up that he shouldn’t be so hard on himself as I was probably level par - in fact I was one over (I then went bogeys - double, double, single…drats - got to sort that - irritating)

On the 16th neither of us saw the ball off the clubface.  we had no idea whether it was left, right or centre - and with knee deep rough left and right it was a needle in a haystack search.  Cheesed him off that he never saw it rather than couldn't find it.  I did help him look, of course I did.

Onwards and upwards
		
Click to expand...

Our place is the same, if you don’t watch it like a hawk and get a great line on it you have no hope. Even when you do it’s dicey! So if you’ve not seen it, forget about it, and it can’t have been a good shot if neither of you saw it. In fact it was probably awful 😂 So yeah not sure what his problem is 🤷🏼 Especially when all you needed was a half from the next two holes! He left himself too much to do, really no call for him being off colour at the end imo.


----------



## IanM (Jul 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			A relatively small membership also means its not practical to do gross
		
Click to expand...

Completely understand that...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2021)

Curls said:



			Our place is the same, if you don’t watch it like a hawk and get a great line on it you have no hope. Even when you do it’s dicey! So if you’ve not seen it, forget about it, and it can’t have been a good shot if neither of you saw it. In fact it was probably awful 😂 So yeah not sure what his problem is 🤷🏼 Especially when all you needed was a half from the next two holes! He left himself too much to do, really no call for him being off colour at the end imo.
		
Click to expand...

Simply his irritation was that he had got back from 5 down and with my 3 putt on 15 he reckoned (correctly) that he had me on the ropes and could take me over the last three holes. Then bang. No idea. Match lost.  It could have been an inch off the cut rough into the deep and we wouldnt find it without having spotted it from the tee.  He was irritated with himself that it was a stupid way to lose a match - but not miserably so.👍


----------



## r0wly86 (Jul 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Simply his irritation was that he had got back from 5 down and with my 3 putt on 15 he reckoned (correctly) that he had me on the ropes and could take me over the last three holes. Then bang. No idea. Match lost.  It could have been an inch off the cut rough into the deep and we wouldnt find it without having spotted it from the tee.  He was irritated with himself that it was a stupid way to lose a match - but not miserably so.👍
		
Click to expand...

Pretty much exactly the same thing happened to me playing a uni match. 5 down 6 to play, got it back to 1 down 2 to play, 17th short par 4 smashed driver straight down the pin. Thought it was going to be close or even on. Never found the ball again, and lost 2&1 absolutely gutted


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 14, 2021)

r0wly86 said:



			Pretty much exactly the same thing happened to me playing a uni match. 5 down 6 to play, got it back to 1 down 2 to play, 17th short par 4 smashed driver straight down the pin. Thought it was going to be close or even on. Never found the ball again, and lost 2&1 absolutely gutted
		
Click to expand...

Did you check in the hole?


----------



## sunshine (Jul 14, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I have played a few course where I have thought - "that fence is never going to make any difference".

I once played Hurtmore (near Guildford) the first has the A3 running to the left of it, 2 of the guys I was playing with sent their ball sailing over the fence. I was waiting for the screech of brakes but luckily they never came.

Our club is next to the A30, back in the 60s when they were putting in a dual carriageway, the road authorities paid the club to move one hole because they considered there to be a be risk of ball landing on the road.
		
Click to expand...

A couple of holes at Berkhamsted you have to hit your tee shot over a road. They are not busy roads, and were probably just cart tracks when the course was built, but I'm surprised that "health and safety" considerations have not forced changes to the routing.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 14, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			Our club is next to the A30, back in the 60s when they were putting in a dual carriageway, the road authorities paid the club to move one hole because they considered there to be a be risk of ball landing on the road.
		
Click to expand...

They paid for the work? Those were the good old days.

Now they'd inform the club that there was a danger and it would be required to close the hole without compensation.


----------



## Tinkerman (Jul 15, 2021)

Had a fitting at the weekend.
1. Being told at the end of the session that he can't send me all the numbers as foresight can't handle the amount of fitting data being submitted by fitters at the moment. Told me as he was deleting the data so I couldn't even take a photo. 

2. Having a 90 minute session booked where you're sure beforehand that you'll get at least one new club and walking out with none as nothing performs significantly better. I suppose this is a positive about the fitter but I was looking forward to a new club!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 15, 2021)

Tinkerman said:



			Had a fitting at the weekend.
1. Being told at the end of the session that he can't send me all the numbers as foresight can't handle the amount of fitting data being submitted by fitters at the moment. Told me as he was deleting the data so I couldn't even take a photo.

2. Having a 90 minute session booked where you're sure beforehand that you'll get at least one new club and walking out with none as nothing performs significantly better. I suppose this is a positive about the fitter but I was looking forward to a new club!
		
Click to expand...

Did you have to pay for the fitting? Having deleted all the data, what would happen if you wanted another one, paid for again or freebie?

This is why I fit myself..........I always get a new club. Usually to the detriment of my game, and far too frequently for my wallet. Still shiny new club in the bag


----------



## Tinkerman (Jul 15, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Did you have to pay for the fitting? Having deleted all the data, what would happen if you wanted another one, paid for again or freebie?

This is why I fit myself..........I always get a new club. Usually to the detriment of my game, and far too frequently for my wallet. Still shiny new club in the bag

Click to expand...

It was £60 for a 90 minute session, which I didn't mind as we went through pretty much the whole bag. He said not to bother again for 2 years until the tech has moved on again so we'd start again when that happens. I do like to review the numbers in my time post fitting and that's what annoyed me. I feel it was BS that they couldn't provide me with them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2021)

Tinkerman said:



			It was £60 for a 90 minute session, which I didn't mind as we went through pretty much the whole bag. He said not to bother again for 2 years until the tech has moved on again so we'd start again when that happens. I do like to review the numbers in my time post fitting and that's what annoyed me. I feel it was BS that they couldn't provide me with them.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably a policy so you don't use those numbers to go and buy clubs cheaper or second hand elsewhere.


----------



## NearHull (Jul 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's probably a policy so you don't use those numbers to go and buy clubs cheaper or second hand elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Three or four years ago, I had a fitting with Ping at Gainsborough.  They made all the fitting data and club specs available to me to shop around.  The pro shop at Gainsborough ( a separate organisation to Ping) gave me a good quote.  I took it back to my Pro, who accessed my ‘Ping Account’ and provided a very acceptable quote.  I do like to buy from the Club Pro, if we all went other sources for our equipment, he wouldn’t be in business with us.


----------



## Crow (Jul 15, 2021)

When you get a late offer to play a top course, you're on your way but then the M1 has other ideas...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 15, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			It's probably a policy so you don't use those numbers to go and buy clubs cheaper or second hand elsewhere.
		
Click to expand...

If it was a free session I would agree, but paying good money for a fitting session, surely the data is what you are paying your money for.

I agree with TM, seems like BS to me.


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2021)

Playing a knockout tomorrow... I have meetings all afternoon, then drive down and tee off.... other bloke is off all day and said he'll be there a good hour before me warming up!   

Oh well...


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			Playing a knockout tomorrow... I have meetings all afternoon, then drive down and tee off.... other bloke is off all day and said he'll be there a good hour before me warming up!  

Oh well...
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like he's nailed on to lose if you ask me.


----------



## IanM (Jul 15, 2021)

Not the way he's been playing!

Hopefully, he over think and over practice!


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 15, 2021)

Curls said:



			Our place is the same, if you don’t watch it like a hawk and get a great line on it you have no hope. Even when you do it’s dicey! So if you’ve not seen it, forget about it, and it can’t have been a good shot if neither of you saw it. In fact it was probably awful 😂 So yeah not sure what his problem is 🤷🏼 Especially when all you needed was a half from the next two holes! He left himself too much to do, really no call for him being off colour at the end imo.
		
Click to expand...

No, I don't think he's being off. More that he had fought his way back, had a chance again, and then lost it to a ball he couldn't even see where it went.
Enough to cheese anybody off😊


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 16, 2021)

Yesterday: 

1) That I didn’t ask one of my three playing companions to walk to top of rise on 1st to spot my 2nd shot if it went  off line.  I didn’t; it went a bit off line; it went into the deep and none of us knew where to look; I lost it.

2) That I didn’t change to a yellow ball on the 4th given that I knew that a slightly off line tee shot could end up in the middle of an area covered in white poplar seed.  I didn’t; it went off line; it went into the area of poplar seeds; I lost it.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Jul 16, 2021)

Managed 20 mins at range before I melted and retreated to the comfort of my air conditioned car today. 

Got midday tee times tomorrow and Sunday. 

Pray for clouds and wind.


----------



## Dando (Jul 16, 2021)

Looking to try and get a game Sunday afternoon/evening so had a look on GolfNow.
The addington wanted £250!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Managed 20 mins at range before I melted and retreated to the comfort of my air conditioned car today.

Got midday tee times tomorrow and Sunday.

Pray for clouds and wind.
		
Click to expand...

On the flipside, hottest weekend of the year and I can't play because I'll be isolating.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 17, 2021)

The people who run The Open Championship website on the BBC who can't spell ''through''  

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/golf/leaderboard


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 17, 2021)

Wayne Riley and his continual hyperbole around Jordan Speith's putting. Ok, he's putting well now, we get it but lets not forget he was almost in obscurity not so long ago and couldn't putt worth a fornication.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 17, 2021)

Kaz said:



			-2 standing on the 16th tee...... signed for +2 after 18 

Click to expand...

😫

I was -1 standing on 16th finished +1


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2021)

Played today with the worst “keep taliking even though someone is playing a shot” bloke.  In a 4BBB
lt was incessant. We said , come in mate, not while we’re hitting, but he kept going. 

5 hours after, sure I can still hear him.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 21, 2021)

Iron play gradually deteriorating after initial honeymoon period with new irons…so quick half hour lesson at 2:30pm - just to establish some basic principles I must adhere to as my own thinking on the matter is garbled and has no basis in teaching.


----------



## adasko (Jul 21, 2021)

My 2 iron shaft snapped while practicing at the range


----------



## sunshine (Jul 21, 2021)

adasko said:



			My 2 iron shaft snapped while practicing at the range
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum Tyrell


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2021)

Had a lesson yesterday and what i have to do for a ‘normal‘ swing feels to me anything but normal.  I’m essentially starting again with my swing. Is that irritating.  Well only partly…but only as I wish I’d started on the change years ago.

Over 35yrs of regular and successful playing, my swing had become so grooved in a very suboptimal way that changing things to give me a ‘normal‘ swing feels very, very weird.

As my pro stresses, I have to focus on what is happening when the clubhead *hits* the ball and not worry about what the club and club head are doing _after_ the ball has been hit.  Because what is happening is correct though to me it feels totally wrong.

So yesterday in the lesson - when hitting to a target and trying to do what pro was telling me to focus on, when I hit the ball as directed I was convinced I’d be way left,  but I‘d look up and see the ball sailing straight at the target.  And the pro says, that’s a good swing.  Weird feeling and going to take work on my part to get used to it.


----------



## Pants (Jul 22, 2021)

Change of Forum name coming up??


----------



## Crow (Jul 22, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had a lesson yesterday and what i have to do for a ‘normal‘ swing feels to me anything but normal.  I’m essentially starting again with my swing. Is that irritating.  Well only partly…but only as I wish I’d started on the change years ago.

Over 35yrs of regular and successful playing, my swing had become so grooved in a very suboptimal way that changing things to give me a ‘normal‘ swing feels very, very weird.

As my pro stresses, I have to focus on what is happening when the clubhead *hits* the ball and not worry about what the club and club head are doing _after_ the ball has been hit.  Because what is happening is correct though to me it feels totally wrong.

So yesterday in the lesson - when hitting to a target and trying to do what pro was telling me to focus on, when I hit the ball as directed I was convinced I’d be way left,  but I‘d look up and see the ball sailing straight at the target.  And the pro says, that’s a good swing.  Weird feeling and going to take work on my part to get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

On that basis, I think that your forum name these past few years has been a bit of a con.


----------



## Slime (Jul 22, 2021)

Crow said:



			On that basis, I think that your forum name these past few years has been a bit of a *con*. 

Click to expand...

That's not short for conservative, is it?


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 22, 2021)

First hole of the club champs last weekend and I hole out from 100 yards for an eagle 2. After three holes I'm back to level par.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2021)

Crow said:



			On that basis, I think that your forum name these past few years has been a bit of a con. 

Click to expand...

Apparently once upon a time it wasn’t, but that was then and, sure enough, this is now…


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 23, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			First hole of the club champs last weekend and I hole out from 100 yards for an eagle 2. After three holes I'm back to level par.
		
Click to expand...

Bit like my recent sandy eagle on our 1st followed immediately by my lost tee shot on the 2nd 😳😍


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 23, 2021)

IanM said:



			Played today with the worst “keep taliking even though someone is playing a shot” bloke.  In a 4BBB
lt was incessant. We said , come in mate, not while we’re hitting, but he kept going. 

5 hours after, sure I can still hear him.
		
Click to expand...

You were too polite. After the request you made , he'd get one more expletive warning, after that, him keeping on would have caused a veeeery embarrassing situation when he played his shot.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 23, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Had a lesson yesterday and what i have to do for a ‘normal‘ swing feels to me anything but normal.  I’m essentially starting again with my swing. Is that irritating.  Well only partly…but only as I wish I’d started on the change years ago.

Over 35yrs of regular and successful playing, my swing had become so grooved in a very suboptimal way that changing things to give me a ‘normal‘ swing feels very, very weird.

As my pro stresses, I have to focus on what is happening when the clubhead *hits* the ball and not worry about what the club and club head are doing _after_ the ball has been hit.  Because what is happening is correct though to me it feels totally wrong.

So yesterday in the lesson - when hitting to a target and trying to do what pro was telling me to focus on, when I hit the ball as directed I was convinced I’d be way left,  but I‘d look up and see the ball sailing straight at the target.  And the pro says, that’s a good swing.  Weird feeling and going to take work on my part to get used to it.
		
Click to expand...

I recently had a lesson. I followed the logic and so on, but when I played next day on the course, I was all over the place.
I was being taught textbook swing, but in my late seventies the flexibility isn't enough I don't think.
Problems are transition and tempo. I got them together one day and it seemed to work- sort of. If I try to turn fast enough to get a good. clubhead speed, then I am too fast off the top , wrong direction, you name it😊
I am going back to the Pro, but he is going to have to accept my body's limitations I think. But I will be guided.
Silk purse/sows ear comes to mind.😉


----------



## essexguy194 (Jul 23, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I recently had a lesson. I followed the logic and so on, but when I played next day on the course, I was all over the place.
I was being taught textbook swing, but in my late seventies the flexibility isn't enough I don't think.
Problems are transition and tempo. I got them together one day and it seemed to work- sort of. If I try to turn fast enough to get a good. clubhead speed, then I am too fast off the top , wrong direction, you name it😊
I am going back to the Pro, but he is going to have to accept my body's limitations I think. But I will be guided.
Silk purse/sows ear comes to mind.😉
		
Click to expand...

I always find the worst thing to do after a lesson is to play the day after. I have much more success with a lesson if it is lesson, range to bed in that lesson and then play.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 23, 2021)

essexguy194 said:



			I always find the worst thing to do after a lesson is to play the day after. I have much more success with a lesson if it is lesson, range to bed in that lesson and then play.
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure you're right😊. But this stance he now wants is much wider with the feet, and I seem to not be able to turn comfortably. Anno Domini, methinks.
Daft thing is, I had a good game when I didn't think of anything except weight forward before finishing a slow backswing.
Who invented this game?,,,!,


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 23, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I'm sure you're right😊. But this stance he now wants is much wider with the feet, and I seem to not be able to turn comfortably. Anno Domini, methinks.
Daft thing is, I had a good game when I didn't think of anything except weight forward before finishing a slow backswing.
Who invented this game?,,,!,
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I’m missing something in translation but isn’t weight forward during backswing a reverse pivot? Worth looking it up…?


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's two.. 

No idea why but I get irritated both when players click their fingers for an overhit putt... and when a player makes a remark like 'dropped your lipstick' when someone leaves a putt short 
(the second one in particular when they think they're being original!) 

Aargh


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2021)

Slab said:



			Here's two..

No idea why but I get irritated both when players click their fingers for an overhit putt... and when a player makes a remark like 'dropped your lipstick' when someone leaves a putt short
(the second one in particular when they think they're being original!)

Aargh 

Click to expand...

What does clicking one's fingers represent?? I've never heard of that. 

Heard the second one enough times, sadly.


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			What does clicking one's fingers represent?? I've never heard of that.

Heard the second one enough times, sadly.
		
Click to expand...

Clicking fingers is used in a 'calling the ball to heel' manner as it sails past the hole
(usually used by very good players and pros)


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 23, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			First hole of the club champs last weekend and I hole out from 100 yards for an eagle 2. After three holes I'm back to level par.
		
Click to expand...

Huh, I could have done that on the next hole no problem.


----------



## Slab (Jul 23, 2021)

Here's another

US golf Commentators saying either collegian, collegiate and collegitly

Just say college!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 23, 2021)

Back-to-back birdies.
Why don't people say "nose-to-tail birdies", which is correct for "one-following-another" or "consecutive"?
Back-to-back must mean "facing away from each other" or "in opposite directions" neither of which can be a correct way of describing birdies on consecutive holes.


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2021)

Crow said:



			On that basis, I think that your forum name these past few years has been a bit of a con. 

Click to expand...

Now known as swingsitlikeanaxemurderer


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 23, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Maybe I’m missing something in translation but isn’t weight forward during backswing a reverse pivot? Worth looking it up…?
		
Click to expand...

To be more precise, "starting to put the weight forward before......"
Saw that recommended by a YouTube Pro ..as a drill to ensure you did actually move the weight forward.

Views on this...?..?.?


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 23, 2021)

Swinglowandslow said:



			To be more precise, "starting to put the weight forward before......"
Saw that recommended by a YouTube Pro ..as a drill to ensure you did actually move the weight forward.

Views on this...?..?.?
		
Click to expand...

In ye olde days, when I was learning the game, 45+ years ago the left heel came off the ground on the backswing and was then ‘planted’ on the downswing, triggering the weight transition. We’d be splitting hairs on the semantics but we’re both, basically,  saying the same thing.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 23, 2021)

Looking to book our usual Friday slot only to find a charity day booked in for the whole day. A quick look at the diary shows that there are events, comp's and random groups booked in for the most popular days, Tuesday, Friday & Saturday, for the next two months.
While the most popular comp's are still well-supported, they have had to cancel two due to lack of support, and it looks as if a further two will go the same way. They can't seem to accept that not everyone wants to play in a comp every time they go out.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2021)

Captain's Weekend  - 4BBB played over both days....
Live leaderboard is running and shows that 47 points is leading with 22 teams to finish today..plus another 40 odd teams tomorrow
Oh well...Still got the NTP to play for
And thats off 85% handicap...


----------



## Dando (Jul 24, 2021)

Had a lesson yesterday and was trying to hit a draw which instantly resulted in high towering fades!

Also working on a different grip which feels really odd

Hopefully the results will continue at
The range tomorrow


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

Level par today - not even in the top 20 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Top 10 all over 42 points.  32 HC sat at the top with 48 points ?!? 
what’s the point in entering handicap events anymore


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 24, 2021)

Dando said:



			Now known as swingsitlikeanaxemurderer
		
Click to expand...

Nah - after today it’s swingsitlikehesneverpickedupagolfclubbefore…


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Level par today - not even in the top 20 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Top 10 all over 42 points.  32 HC sat at the top with 48 points ?!?
what’s the point in entering handicap events anymore
		
Click to expand...

Join an old club with a stable membership 😀


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Join an old club with a stable membership 😀
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but what ?!


----------



## Crow (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Level par today - not even in the top 20 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Top 10 all over 42 points.  32 HC sat at the top with 48 points ?!?
what’s the point in entering handicap events anymore
		
Click to expand...

Have you placed in the top three at all this year?
Most higher handicap players won't have done.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

Crow said:



			Have you placed in the top three at all this year?
Most higher handicap players won't have done.
		
Click to expand...

Once - when i went under gross and still didn’t win.

Every comp has been won by a high handicapper so far . Major board comp played as a medal won by a net 64 - gross 97. Well done WHS 👏👏

Great golf not been rewarded


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Join an old club with a stable membership 😀
		
Click to expand...

We have a lot of unstable members - mentally and physically - mostly mentally.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Level par today - not even in the top 20 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Top 10 all over 42 points.  32 HC sat at the top with 48 points ?!?
what’s the point in entering handicap events anymore
		
Click to expand...

Brings me back to how we used to run our rollups. Winner of the day lost anywhere from 1-3 shots off their handicap if they won. 2nd place lost .5 of their handicap. The point was to not to let the same people win all of the time. One year I won 2 of the first 3 weeks.....and freakily won a few other times and was down to 3 I think before they re-set on the new season. There aren't any set rules on rollup comps....you can do whatever you want......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Brings me back to how we used to run our rollups. Winner of the day lost anywhere from 1-3 shots off their handicap if they won. 2nd place lost .5 of their handicap. The point was to not to let the same people win all of the time. One year I won 2 of the first 3 weeks.....and freakily won a few other times and was down to 3 I think before they re-set on the new season. There aren't any set rules on rollup comps....you can do whatever you want......
		
Click to expand...

🤷‍♂️ Sorry not sure that’s any relevant to a club comp


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Level par today - not even in the top 20 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Top 10 all over 42 points.  32 HC sat at the top with 48 points ?!?
what’s the point in entering handicap events anymore
		
Click to expand...

Sounds tough, I'd just be over the moon with how well I'd played


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jul 24, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Sounds tough, I'd just be over the moon with how well I'd played 

Click to expand...

dont get me wrong - happy with the way I played , but I don’t think it will be long before I join others that are stopping playing comps. Normally doesn’t bother me but the level of HC’s seeing winning comps , I’ll have hit score at least 9 under par to win a club medal


----------



## banjofred (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤷‍♂️ Sorry not sure that’s any relevant to a club comp
		
Click to expand...

OK....you are sorry.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Level par today - not even in the top 20 🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

Top 10 all over 42 points.  32 HC sat at the top with 48 points ?!?
what’s the point in entering handicap events anymore
		
Click to expand...

Well played Phil, great knock. It was our President’s Day today, free entry. Our parkland course is like a links, no rain for a month and many bare patches. repeat no rain in Cumbria. The best score in with 80% submitted is 42. There are 3 categories and the top scores in each cat. are  40, 39 and 40 so realistic scores.I have one of the top places in my cat. but plenty of time left.

Just to make you feel worse you would hve been in the prizes in all probability at our Club, still a great knock


----------



## Imurg (Jul 24, 2021)

Its strange...we're not finding many of these huge scores (4bbb excepted).
Just looked back through the comps this year and many have been won with the equivalent of 38-40 points...Still a good knock but nowhere near the 45+ that some clubs are seeing.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Captain's Weekend  - 4BBB played over both days....
Live leaderboard is running and shows that 47 points is leading with 22 teams to finish today..plus another 40 odd teams tomorrow
Oh well...Still got the NTP to play for
And thats off 85% handicap...

Click to expand...

Played in a comp a few weeks ago, same format - team won with 50 points in round 2!!!


----------



## Dando (Jul 24, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Nah - after today it’s swingsitlikehesneverpickedupagolfclubbefore…
		
Click to expand...

try left handed 🤣🤣


----------



## IanM (Jul 24, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but what ?!
		
Click to expand...

everyone is well over the 20 cards in recent history, so very few, if any bonkers new handicaps!


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2021)

Early this morning was putting the cleaned clubs back into the bag, and managed to drop the newest club, resulting in a chip on it. Should have taken it as a sign and gone back to bed. Absolute rubbish today, was looking forward to playing in sensible heat also, and the rain pretty much stayed away


----------



## GG26 (Jul 24, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Its strange...we're not finding many of these huge scores (4bbb excepted).
Just looked back through the comps this year and many have been won with the equivalent of 38-40 points...Still a good knock but nowhere near the 45+ that some clubs are seeing.
		
Click to expand...

Same here.  Last Saturday stableford 1st and 2nd both had 40 points playing off of 2 & 1.  In June we saw a comp won with 39 points by someone playing off of 3.  Generally the winning scores have been sensible.  For board comps a maximum 28 playing handicap is applied.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 24, 2021)

GG26 said:



			Same here.  Last Saturday stableford 1st and 2nd both had 40 points playing off of 2 & 1.  In June we saw a comp won with 39 points by someone playing off of 3.  Generally the winning scores have been sensible.  For board comps a maximum 28 playing handicap is applied.
		
Click to expand...

Similar to us, our board comps have a maximum 18 playing handicap and we run a Ind Stab alongside for those with higher handicaps.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2021)

Having never before had a ‘process’ to practice down the practice ground, and never been one for doing much practice in any case, the complaint I have heard countless times over the years that ‘I can do it on the practice ground but see as soon as I get on the golf course…’ has never held much resonance for me.  It does now.  Jeez…golf can be so very irritatin….🙄


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 25, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Having never before had a ‘process’ to practice down the practice ground, and never been one for doing much practice in any case, the complaint I have heard countless times over the years that ‘I can do it on the practice ground but see as soon as I get on the golf course…’ has never held much resonance for me.  It does now.  Jeez…golf can be so very irritatin….🙄
		
Click to expand...

It will only improve worse😉. Anno Domini, I'm afraid.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jul 25, 2021)

Hit a perfect drive, leave sub 100 yards to pin….shank the easy wedge. My round felt like that today. I ended up taking a club to leave 130+ to the flag and was putting for birdie every time. 

Oh, and 53 points won today, but it was a pairs better ball


----------



## HampshireHog (Jul 25, 2021)

Driver has gone to 💩, played mixed greensomes today, took 2 of my drives!


----------



## Hobbit (Jul 25, 2021)

IanM said:



			everyone is well over the 20 cards in recent history, so very few, if any bonkers new handicaps!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve not really given it much thought but is it possible to shoot over your handicap and still be cut? If the round you’ve just done is, say, 4 over but is better than a round that is, say, 10 over which is currently a counting round.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 25, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			I’ve not really given it much thought but is it possible to shoot over your handicap and still be cut? If the round you’ve just done is, say, 4 over but is better than a round that is, say, 10 over which is currently a counting round.
		
Click to expand...

That happened to one of my regular pp yesterday. It feels strange but it is how the system works. You have to clear your mind of the old system as otherwise it doesn't make sense.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 25, 2021)

3 putting for par on a par 5 😭


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2021)

Not finishing rounds off 

Played twice this weekend and in both rounds I turned good positions into mediocrity!

I think it's lack of fitness and therefore lack of stamina, which is leading to silly mistakes (with a bit of bad luck thrown into the mix).
I was fine a couple of years ago, but then illness throughout 2019, and the resultant stopping of gym work, has led to my lack of fitness.

I finished bogey, lost ball, double on Saturday, and then bogey, 3 putt bogey, bogey yesterday - can't do that off 3, yet I still "buffered" both days.


----------



## Neilds (Jul 26, 2021)

Not sure where to put this, could be a general irritation or could even deserve a thread of its own!!

Just seen that Royal Liverpool has had to close it's clubhouse and advise members to stay away as a load of 'travellers' have decided to take up residence in the car park.  Police have been called but 'travellers' are refusing to move and have already caused some damage.  As the club cannot guarantee the safety of members they have had to keep the staff away and recommend members do the same


----------



## Patster1969 (Jul 26, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Not finishing rounds off 

Played twice this weekend and in both rounds I turned good positions into mediocrity!

I think it's lack of fitness and therefore lack of stamina, which is leading to silly mistakes (with a bit of bad luck thrown into the mix).
I was fine a couple of years ago, but then illness throughout 2019, and the resultant stopping of gym work, has led to my lack of fitness.

I finished bogey, lost ball, double on Saturday, and then bogey, 3 putt bogey, bogey yesterday - can't do that off 3, yet I still "buffered" both days.
		
Click to expand...

Silly question but are you making sure that you are taking on enough fluid/fuel during the round - I found I was doing the same in that I often ran out of steam over the last few holes but this improved when I made sure I had enough water & another snack to munch?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 26, 2021)

Patster1969 said:



			Silly question but are you making sure that you are taking on enough fluid/fuel during the round - I found I was doing the same in that I often ran out of steam over the last few holes but this improved when I made sure I had enough water & another snack to munch?
		
Click to expand...

I drink plenty, but could probably do with more food during the round


----------



## SteveJay (Jul 26, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			3 putting for par on a par 5 😭
		
Click to expand...

I joined you in that club today....got excited at an eagle putt, left it short and missed the 3' birdie putt


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 26, 2021)

Playing away in a knock today and being shouted at bluntly from 40-50 yards away to tuck my shirt in by a very ‘welcoming’ member. The front of my shirt had apparently become partially untucked in the course of playing. I just smiled at him and tucked it back in. Saw him in the bar afterwards and he was much less aggressive without half a fairway between the two of us. He explained that “they’re trying to keep standards of dress up otherwise before long all sorts would be playing”, all whilst wearing long grey socks and Jesus sandals. The irony was palpable. Me and the barmaid shared a knowing silent glance, which was interrupted with expert comic timing by my mate joining and asking the member deadpan where he had got his sandals from.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 27, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Playing away in a knock today and being shouted at bluntly from 40-50 yards away to tuck my shirt in by a very ‘welcoming’ member. The front of my shirt had apparently become partially untucked in the course of playing. I just smiled at him and tucked it back in. Saw him in the bar afterwards and he was much less aggressive without half a fairway between the two of us. He explained that “they’re trying to keep standards of dress up otherwise before long all sorts would be playing”, all whilst wearing long grey socks and Jesus sandals. The irony was palpable. Me and the barmaid shared a knowing silent glance, which was interrupted with expert comic timing by my mate joining and asking the member deadpan where he had got his sandals from.
		
Click to expand...

I think my club technically has a rule that shirts should be tucked in, but I don't recall being told off for it yet. In fairness a lot of my polos are not long enough to tuck in, they're designed to only sit an inch or two below your waistband, so they wouldn't stay in if you tried. The only time I do tuck it in is if I'm wearing a polo that's longer at the bottom. But generally in this warm weather you don't want it tucked in, having it untucked keeps you cooler with a bit more air movement.


----------



## Crumplezone (Jul 27, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Playing away in a knock today and being shouted at bluntly from 40-50 yards away to tuck my shirt in by a very ‘welcoming’ member. The front of my shirt had apparently become partially untucked in the course of playing. I just smiled at him and tucked it back in. Saw him in the bar afterwards and he was much less aggressive without half a fairway between the two of us. He explained that “they’re trying to keep standards of dress up otherwise before long all sorts would be playing”, all whilst wearing long grey socks and Jesus sandals. The irony was palpable. Me and the barmaid shared a knowing silent glance, which was interrupted with expert comic timing by my mate joining and asking the member deadpan where he had got his sandals from.
		
Click to expand...


At least you were actually on the course. It happened to me twice at different courses. Once in the car park and once when I was waiting to step onto the first tee (by two different people including the lady captain).


----------



## NearHull (Jul 27, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			At least you were actually on the course. It happened to me twice at different courses. Once in the car park and once when I was waiting to step onto the first tee (by two different people including the lady captain).
		
Click to expand...

If the club rules require you to tuck your shirt in, why did you have to be asked twice?


----------



## Crumplezone (Jul 27, 2021)

NearHull said:



			If the club rules require you to tuck your shirt in, why did you have to be asked twice?
		
Click to expand...

Any on course dress code only applies when actually on the course. Not in the car park nor on the path leading to the first tee. Just on the course. Which I was explaining to the first very rude member when the lady captain rudely shouted at me from 20 yards away. The first guy also asked if my PPs shoes were 'proper golf shoes' and demanded to inspect them. I wouldn't have cared if they'd been polite. They just said 'tuck yer shirt in!'


----------



## NearHull (Jul 27, 2021)

I obviously do not condone rudeness, there are ways and there are ways.  However the intent/spirit of our club dress rules is that the dress code is maintained around the club.  I would think that’s the view of many other clubs.


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			Any on course dress code only applies when actually on the course.
		
Click to expand...

I've never thought that...maybe it does, maybe it doesn't.  I always assumed it means while on the premises.  

Some folk/shirts look tidier untucked, but wonder why it is one of the things that folk think is worth shouting across a couple of fairways?


----------



## fundy (Jul 27, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I obviously do not condone rudeness, there are ways and there are ways.  However the intent/spirit of our club dress rules is that the dress code is maintained around the club.  I would think that’s the view of many other clubs.
		
Click to expand...


so if you have a tradesman who has come from work, who takes his clubs and change of clothes to the locker room from his car before changing to play hes fair game to be challenged on his attire?


----------



## IanM (Jul 27, 2021)

I hope not... common sense would previal surely!   I can imagine some places where it might not


----------



## NearHull (Jul 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			so if you have a tradesman who has come from work, who takes his clubs and change of clothes to the locker room from his car before changing to play hes fair game to be challenged on his attire?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not.  If you are dressed for golf, then dress correctly in accordance with the club rules, it’s very simple to understand and simple to comply.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 27, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think my club technically has a rule that shirts should be tucked in, but I don't recall being told off for it yet. In fairness a lot of my polos are not long enough to tuck in, they're designed to only sit an inch or two below your waistband, so they wouldn't stay in if you tried. The only time I do tuck it in is if I'm wearing a polo that's longer at the bottom. But generally in this warm weather you don't want it tucked in, having it untucked keeps you cooler with a bit more air movement.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. The design of them are not great and they become untucked easily. How anyone can take enough offence from a fairway over is beyond me.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 27, 2021)

NearHull said:



			I obviously do not condone rudeness, there are ways and there are ways.  However the intent/spirit of our club dress rules is that the dress code is maintained around the club.  I would think that’s the view of many other clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Agree there are correct ways to address. The way this guy chose to handle it was clearly wrong. Luckily, I’m a placid guy who chose to laugh it off. You mention spirit/intent. I’ll always observe dress codes etc - whether they are archaic/ridiculous or not as I want to play the course and so follow their rules. On this occasion I’d clearly had my shirt tucked in. However, in the process of playing golf around 1/4 of it became untucked. 3/4 of it was still tucked in. I just find it mental that someone would be bothered/offended enough by my apparent state of undress enough to shout over from another fairway.


----------



## Fromtherough (Jul 27, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			At least you were actually on the course. It happened to me twice at different courses. Once in the car park and once when I was waiting to step onto the first tee (by two different people including the lady captain).
		
Click to expand...

I think some people like to be offended.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 27, 2021)

IanM said:



			I've never thought that...maybe it does, maybe it doesn't.  I always assumed it means while on the premises. 

Some folk/shirts look tidier untucked, but wonder why it is one of the things that folk think is worth shouting across a couple of fairways?
		
Click to expand...

Some of them actually look for it, must really get them out of bed in the morning. If I saw it, I'd just carry on about my business and it wouldn't effect my day one little bit.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 27, 2021)

Some people just like the power trip. The sort of people who used to rule the roost at home until the kids left home, or were middle management but with no real authority. 

Now they get their kicks by letting everyone know how important they are by pulling people up on minor indiscretions of pathetic rules.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 27, 2021)

fundy said:



			so if you have a tradesman who has come from work, who takes his clubs and change of clothes to the locker room from his car before changing to play hes fair game to be challenged on his attire?
		
Click to expand...

Tradesmen should use the tradesmen’s entrance not the front door. And heaven forbid should they ever think about parking their van in the members’ car park. The club has standards to maintain don’t you know.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jul 28, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Agree there are correct ways to address. The way this guy chose to handle it was clearly wrong. Luckily, I’m a placid guy who chose to laugh it off. You mention spirit/intent. I’ll always observe dress codes etc - whether they are archaic/ridiculous or not as I want to play the course and so follow their rules. On this occasion I’d clearly had my shirt tucked in. However, in the process of playing golf around 1/4 of it became untucked. 3/4 of it was still tucked in. I just find it mental that someone would be bothered/offended enough by my apparent state of undress enough to shout over from another fairway.
		
Click to expand...

Which club was it?


----------



## Miller (Jul 28, 2021)

My main irritation with golf is the way that the ball will often duck just before I hit it.


----------



## rudebhoy (Jul 28, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I played a 4BBB Open last weekend and the max playing h/c allowed was 24. We had 1 guy who should get 26 but he is ashamed of that so he didn't pull a face . I don't blame any club for having some limits.
		
Click to expand...

We've got a Seniors Open next week, also 4BBB. Max handicap is 18. 

Can't follow the logic for that, surely it is going to put a lot people off entering?


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			We've got a Seniors Open next week, also 4BBB. Max handicap is 18.

Can't follow the logic for that, surely it is going to put a lot people off entering?
		
Click to expand...

I find that especially strange for a seniors comp. A lot of seniors who are higher than 18 will be players who used to be lower but have gone up with age I'd have thought? Rather than being the rapidly improving high handicappers that people worry about.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 28, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			We've got a Seniors Open next week, also 4BBB. Max handicap is 18.

Can't follow the logic for that, surely it is going to put a lot people off entering?
		
Click to expand...

I would agree with you. In particular it makes less sense for senior comps. Handicaps are inevitably going north for some of the people entering and a cut off at 18 seems very harsh. 

We play opens for fun, for a chance to play a different course at a reduced fee, but if you are going to have a competitive element then at least make it fair for all.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 28, 2021)

Going back to shirts untucked, I struggle with this being broad in the shoulders and some accountant suggesting a cost save by reducing a shirts length. I spent my work life having my shirt pulled out and it being untucked.. do I care on the golf course .. no I don’t, I will tuck it in but only if it is bothering me.
What bothers me is the lack of dress code for women .. but that’s not a discussion a man is allowed to have, without it being deemed sexist etc…


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			🤷‍♂️ Sorry not sure that’s any relevant to a club comp
		
Click to expand...

Years ago it was, if I remember correctly we would get cut by 3 strokes for scoring under par  .


----------



## Crumplezone (Jul 28, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			I think some people like to be offended.
		
Click to expand...

If they had said something like 'Could I remind you that the rules of the club require that you tuck your shirt in whilst on the course' I would have had no problem. Of course I intended tucking my shirt in before playing. Unfortunately, all 3 of the people I mentioned just said brusquely 'tuck yer shirt in'. The lady captain shouting it at me from 20 yards away in front of a large group of people. It's just not a polite way to behave and is extremely unwelcoming.

Of course the dress code only applies when on the course. It's impossible for it to be otherwise.  Golf clubs have changing rooms, so many people arrive not dressed for golf.  Almost no one arrives wearing golf shoes that are required on the course. Club houses often have different dress codes to the course. Unless clubs choose to draw white lines everywhere clearly demarcating dress code and no dress code areas, it's ridiculous to suggest that dress codes can apply anywhere but on the course. I have the right to walk round where the hell I like with my shirt untucked until I step on the first tee.


----------



## Crumplezone (Jul 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Going back to shirts untucked, I struggle with this being broad in the shoulders and some accountant suggesting a cost save by reducing a shirts length. I spent my work life having my shirt pulled out and it being untucked.. do I care on the golf course .. no I don’t, I will tuck it in but only if it is bothering me.
What bothers me is the lack of dress code for women .. but that’s not a discussion a man is allowed to have, without it being deemed sexist etc…
		
Click to expand...

Presumably it's a historical thing. Dress codes were originally designed in the 19th century to keep undesirable chaps off the course and back then ladies could presumably be trusted to dress in a 'respectable' way. A few clubs do have dress codes for women though as does the LPGA.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Crumplezone said:



			If they had said something like 'Could I remind you that the rules of the club require that you tuck your shirt in whilst on the course' I would have had no problem. Of course I intended tucking my shirt in before playing. Unfortunately, all 3 of the people I mentioned just said brusquely 'tuck yer shirt in'. The lady captain shouting it at me from 20 yards away in front of a large group of people. It's just not a polite way to behave and is extremely unwelcoming.

Of course the dress code only applies when on the course. It's impossible for it to be otherwise.  Golf clubs have changing rooms, so many people arrive not dressed for golf.  Almost no one arrives wearing golf shoes that are required on the course. Club houses often have different dress codes to the course. Unless clubs choose to draw white lines everywhere clearly demarcating dress code and no dress code areas, it's ridiculous to suggest that dress codes can apply anywhere but on the course. I have the right to walk round where the hell I like with my shirt untucked until I step on the first tee.
		
Click to expand...

Furthermore, most of these clubs will have 'no changing shoes in the car park' as a rule as well, so unless you they expect you to drive there in your golf shoes, the two things can't be compatible.


----------



## ADB (Jul 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Going back to shirts untucked, I struggle with this being broad in the shoulders and some accountant suggesting a cost save by reducing a shirts length. I spent my work life having my shirt pulled out and it being untucked.. do I care on the golf course .. no I don’t, I will tuck it in but only if it is bothering me.
*What bothers me is the lack of dress code for women* .. but that’s not a discussion a man is allowed to have, without it being deemed sexist etc…
		
Click to expand...

I thought most courses with dress codes mention the specifics for ladies as well as those for men?


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2021)

No idea where my driver is. Played last weekend and one of the staff took the bag away after the round to put in my mates car, who gave me a lift, back at home and no driver and its not in the car

I'm sure it'll turn up but I'm thinking of putting a picture of it onto some milk cartons


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 28, 2021)

Slab said:



			No idea where my driver is. Played last weekend and one of the staff took the bag away after the round to put in my mates car, who gave me a lift, back at home and no driver and its not in the car

I'm sure it'll turn up but I'm thinking of putting a picture of it onto some milk cartons 

Click to expand...

How trustworthy were the staff!?


----------



## Slab (Jul 28, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			How trustworthy were the staff!?
		
Click to expand...

It was an away course, but the guys have been sound when I've played there before. I'm more thinking its in another players bag (unnoticed) or at the player services area waiting to be reclaimed. My mates gonna check for me


----------



## IanM (Jul 28, 2021)

Missing out on a £50 voucher on Count-back... grrrrrr


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 28, 2021)

ADB said:



			I thought most courses with dress codes mention the specifics for ladies as well as those for men?
		
Click to expand...

They are a little too relaxed as I see it .. some night clubs would ask for more fabric.. except Stringfellows


----------



## davidy233 (Jul 28, 2021)

People who want to wear their polo shirt untucked but object to hoodies on the course 👀


----------



## ADB (Jul 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			They are a little too relaxed as I see it .. some night clubs would ask for more fabric.. except Stringfellows
		
Click to expand...

I’m obviously playing at the wrong courses…or the right ones depending on your viewpoint


----------



## toyboy54 (Jul 28, 2021)

williamalex1 said:



			Years ago it was, if I remember correctly we would get cut by 3 strokes for scoring under par  .
		
Click to expand...

Depended on your score ( under par ) how much I cut you by when on Handicap duty + dare I say 'how rough I was feeling whilst on Sunday morning duty


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 28, 2021)

ADB said:



			I’m obviously playing at the wrong courses…or the right ones depending on your viewpoint
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get me wrong I am not a prude, but I am getting a bit fed up of the sexualisation of stuff that just doesn’t need it .. and it’s not men making women wear these clothes it’s their choice.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 29, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			People who want to wear their polo shirt untucked but object to hoodies on the course 👀
		
Click to expand...





I'm allowed to wear the ones on the left and I do wear them often. I'm not allowed to wear the Fred Perry's on the right. Its all about the top band apparently.
But if I was allowed to wear my shirt untucked, then no one would know that my shorts are NON-CONFORMING WORKS OF THE DEVIL.
Golf clubs can be extremely irritating, can't they?
I used to park near the gate so it was only a few paces to the road where I could change my shoes off the club's land beyond their jurisdiction. At least they dropped that stupid one.
Someone remind me - it is the 21st century isn't it?
Just received an email from Luffenham Heath. "Socks must cover the ankles when wearing shorts."
What is the matter with these people?


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2021)

Male golfers who wear their shirts untucked are the spawn of the devil and should be banned from the golf course.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 29, 2021)

Female golfers who wear their shirts untucked are the spawn of the devil and should be banned from the golf course.


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Female golfers who wear their shirts untucked are the spawn of the devil and should be banned from the golf course.
		
Click to expand...

No ... some ladies shirts/blouses are meant to be worn outside their shorts/skirts. No mans shirt has ever been invented that has been designed to be worn outside. Same as trainer socks for men. Ban them on golf courses.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 29, 2021)

I do not see a difference between a man's shirt and a woman's shirt in terms of design of the bottom edge of the garment.
If a woman's shirt can be designed to be worn outside shorts then a man's can be so designed as well.


----------



## IainP (Jul 29, 2021)

Just for Smiffy 😁
https://untuckit.co.uk/


----------



## Smiffy (Jul 29, 2021)

IainP said:



			Just for Smiffy 😁
https://untuckit.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Down the pub? All good.
On the golf course??? Shoot them.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 37792


I'm allowed to wear the ones on the left and I do wear them often. I'm not allowed to wear the Fred Perry's on the right. Its all about the top band apparently.
But if I was allowed to wear my shirt untucked, then no one would know that my shorts are NON-CONFORMING WORKS OF THE DEVIL.
Golf clubs can be extremely irritating, can't they?
I used to park near the gate so it was only a few paces to the road where I could change my shoes off the club's land beyond their jurisdiction. At least they dropped that stupid one.
Someone remind me - it is the 21st century isn't it?
Just received an email from Luffenham Heath. "Socks must cover the ankles when wearing shorts."
What is the matter with these people?
		
Click to expand...

They both look like swim-shorts to me.


----------



## D-S (Jul 29, 2021)

I’m always worried about those who seem to have to put rules in place so they are able to see the waistband of other men’s trousers/shorts and are seemingly offended by seeing men’s ankles. How on earth can these be important concerns to them?


----------



## Beedee (Jul 29, 2021)

Anyone who's ever given a monkeys about what someone else wears on the golf course is the spawn of the devil and should be banned from the golf course. 

If you can walk down the street wearing it without getting arrested, and your shoes don't damage the course, then it's fine.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 29, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Anyone who's ever given a monkeys about what someone else wears on the golf course is the spawn of the devil and should be banned from the golf course. 

If you can walk down the street wearing it without getting arrested, and your shoes don't damage the course, then it's fine.
		
Click to expand...


Hello from S o t D. ( tel. 666). 😉


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

Beedee said:



			Anyone who's ever given a monkeys about what someone else wears on the golf course is the spawn of the devil and should be banned from the golf course.

If you can walk down the street wearing it without getting arrested, and your shoes don't damage the course, then it's fine.
		
Click to expand...

Its quite sad in a way. I can't imagine being so small minded and petty that worrying about the length or colour of someone's socks, or whether they had their shirt tucked in would be an issue. And quite what would possess someone to try and reprimand another person about such trivial matters 🤷‍♂️. I suppose some people have just got to get their little power trip somewhere.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Its quite sad in a way. I can't imagine being so small minded and petty that worrying about the length or colour of someone's socks, or whether they had their shirt tucked in would be an issue. And quite what would possess someone to try and reprimand another person about such trivial matters 🤷‍♂️. I suppose some people have just got to get their little power trip somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I know we've discussed it infinite times, but the socks thing really gets me. If you dial it back to the core, how can one kind of sock or colour of sock really be any different in people's minds to another one? They're just socks. What really is the difference in wearing white socks, or black socks that match your shoes, or blue socks that match your shorts, or whatever? I don't get it at all. And you're allowed to wear knee-high socks, and if you've ever seen anyone actually wearing those - they look absolutely hilarious! At least with untucked shirts, there is _some_ logic there that you either agree with or disagree with that untucked shirts can be deemed untidy or not as smart. That logic is simply not there with socks.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 29, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm sure that makes sense to you.

Edited to add. Why does my comment make me sound like a member of the traveller community?

And do you know that term is considered by many to be a racist slut these days?
		
Click to expand...

A. I think he was joking this time.
B. Who are you calling a racist slut?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A. I think he was joking this time.
B. Who are you calling a racist slut? 

Click to expand...

A. It was about as funny as the Laughter thread. 

B. My spelling must have been so bad, autocorrect decided slut was the best option from the collection of letters I'd used 🤣


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 29, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I know we've discussed it infinite times, but the socks thing really gets me. If you dial it back to the core, how can one kind of sock or colour of sock really be any different in people's minds to another one? They're just socks. What really is the difference in wearing white socks, or black socks that match your shoes, or blue socks that match your shorts, or whatever? I don't get it at all. And you're allowed to wear knee-high socks, and if you've ever seen anyone actually wearing those - they look absolutely hilarious! At least with untucked shirts, there is _some_ logic there that you either agree with or disagree with that untucked shirts can be deemed untidy or not as smart. That logic is simply not there with socks.
		
Click to expand...

I once told footballer Alan Brazil that he was not allowed in the clubhouse wearing a pair of red knee length socks. I managed to keep a straight face whilst doing it and he looked at me in wonder for about 15 seconds trying to decide if I was being serious or not until my expression cracked.

But you are right....knee length socks with shorts does look stupid. Even more so when they are red. Matched his face mind.


----------



## Crow (Jul 29, 2021)

Nice to see the thread being taken over by a subject we've never discussed before.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 29, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I spent my work life having my shirt pulled out and it being untucked.
		
Click to expand...

You spent your work life having your shirt lifted? Did you work at the YMCA?


----------



## sunshine (Jul 29, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			No ... some ladies shirts/blouses are meant to be worn outside their shorts/skirts. No mans shirt has ever been invented that has been designed to be worn outside. Same as trainer socks for men. Ban them on golf courses.
		
Click to expand...

Don't ever go to Hawaii. Nobody tucks in their shirts there.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 29, 2021)

sunshine said:



			You spent your work life having your shirt lifted? Did you work at the YMCA?
		
Click to expand...

No… will park this here or we will get rooted by the mods for some misdemeanour..


----------



## sunshine (Jul 29, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			No… will park this here or we will get rooted by the mods for some misdemeanour..
		
Click to expand...

That's very wise. 

It's in my head now:
Young man, there's no need to feel down...


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Jul 29, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's very wise. 

It's in my head now:
Young man, there's no need to feel down...
		
Click to expand...

Please don’t sing…..just don’t 😂


----------



## williamalex1 (Jul 29, 2021)

We have a past captain in his 80s who wears white  shoes, knee length black socks,  multi coloured check shorts, green polo shirt and a red pork pie hat.
He and his wife must be colour blind.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 29, 2021)

Anyone know if Titleist released any new product today??
Thought I might have seen something on the interweb somewhere by now...


----------



## Miller (Jul 31, 2021)

Played with my new driver in the practice net this afternoon after a long time not touching the clubs. 

A stupid amount of balls missed the net altogether (two landed in other peoples gardens, one nearly reached the fairway on the golf course next to my garden). The ones that did hit the net we’re wildly inconsistent in terms of carry distance everything between 120 and 180 yards. 

Pretty demoralising session really.


----------



## IainP (Aug 1, 2021)

Miller said:



			Played with my new driver in the practice net this afternoon after a long time not touching the clubs.

A stupid amount of balls missed the net altogether (two landed in other peoples gardens, one nearly reached the fairway on the golf course next to my garden). The ones that did hit the net we’re wildly inconsistent in terms of carry distance everything between 120 and 180 yards.

Pretty demoralising session really.
		
Click to expand...

Think some foam practice balls might be a good shout! At least until you have a bit of consistency.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 1, 2021)

Was at the practice ground, hit a few balls and had a chat with an older member. Conversation turned to the level of rough. Currently we have 1.5 meters of second cut before going to gorse or knee high grass. The course looks fabulously defined, but any stray balls are gone.. you need to hit a provisional ball and many are not! So a club that prides itself on being a nice timely round is turning into a lot of waiting on tee , frustrated golfers running back and those who don’t care and just hand in NRs. 
The point is the course isn’t difficult beyond a 230-240 yard carry, so we have an abundance of low handicap golfers, the fairways widen at these points and there are no bunkers… making it a 150yard or less in. Couple that with small greens and you have guys laying up to avoid traps or rough and they are left with 180+ yards in to a green that is 36 yards deep and 20 yards wide .. so the seniors are stuffed, the mid handicapper is either losing balls or stuck and the low handicap players are having their egos falsely inflated…. 
Now they have adders in the rough so that’s really positive as well … also ticks .. 
I have been working on getting my driver carry up and it’s getting there, but I am an ageing golfer and this fight to maintain distance is a losing battle given the 40hrs a week of work, and family life that take time - and I want to enjoy my golf, I don’t want hear how easy the course is when I know the real situation.. nor do I want a tick or adder bite. 
Feel like writing to greens committee and suggesting this, but they are a bit obtuse and you get labelled a troublesome member. There are no other reasonable clubs in the area either ☹️ And I have said to the missus I want to move as I am bored ( guess that’s a result of a decade of travelling for work!)


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 1, 2021)

@harpo_72 , that sounds like a good way to drive away members ☹. I've been at places where they have the old hole like this and it just seems designed to annoy the bulk of golfers. Looks attractive but is impractical. To be across the course like that must be very hard work indeed.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 1, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



@harpo_72 , that sounds like a good way to drive away members ☹. I've been at places where they have the old hole like this and it just seems designed to annoy the bulk of golfers. Looks attractive but is impractical. To be across the course like that must be very hard work indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I was going to make a note of the holes that basically are gift holes to the low handicappers and then I was going to play them off the red tees to see if my hypothesis was correct.. whilst avoiding the adders


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 1, 2021)

Senior comp won at my place with a bloke scoring 101 !!!! With a H/C of......42 !!!! Making the winning score.....an unbeatable 59 !!!!

Yup, I'm staying well clear until this madness stops.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Senior comp won at my place with a bloke scoring 101 !!!! With a H/C of......42 !!!! Making the winning score.....an unbeatable 59 !!!!

Yup, I'm staying well clear until this madness stops.
		
Click to expand...

 I heard a few weeks ago that a new member won a comp with a net 55, but he was a low 35 handicapper


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 1, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Senior comp won at my place with a bloke scoring 101 !!!! With a H/C of......42 !!!! Making the winning score.....an unbeatable 59 !!!!

Yup, I'm staying well clear until this madness stops.
		
Click to expand...

Some clubs don’t allow players over a given handicap to win comps … precisely for this reason.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Was at the practice ground, hit a few balls and had a chat with an older member. Conversation turned to the level of rough. Currently we have 1.5 meters of second cut before going to gorse or knee high grass. The course looks fabulously defined, but any stray balls are gone.. you need to hit a provisional ball and many are not! So a club that prides itself on being a nice timely round is turning into a lot of waiting on tee , frustrated golfers running back and those who don’t care and just hand in NRs.
The point is the course isn’t difficult beyond a 230-240 yard carry, so we have an abundance of low handicap golfers, the fairways widen at these points and there are no bunkers… making it a 150yard or less in. Couple that with small greens and you have guys laying up to avoid traps or rough and they are left with 180+ yards in to a green that is 36 yards deep and 20 yards wide .. so the seniors are stuffed, the mid handicapper is either losing balls or stuck and the low handicap players are having their egos falsely inflated….
Now they have adders in the rough so that’s really positive as well … also ticks ..
I have been working on getting my driver carry up and it’s getting there, but I am an ageing golfer and this fight to maintain distance is a losing battle given the 40hrs a week of work, and family life that take time - and I want to enjoy my golf, I don’t want hear how easy the course is when I know the real situation.. nor do I want a tick or adder bite.
Feel like writing to greens committee and suggesting this, but they are a bit obtuse and you get labelled a troublesome member. There are no other reasonable clubs in the area either ☹️ And I have said to the missus I want to move as I am bored ( guess that’s a result of a decade of travelling for work!)
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying, you want to be able to enjoy a game without losing balls all over the course, but I suppose you have to temper that with competitions. You want to reward good shots on the fairway, rather that be able to spray it around and still score well. Of course lower players are going to be rewarded, but take that away and take away the need to hit it straight and the advantage of hitting the fairway. The old tourvean had the same problem some 10 or 12 years ago. Though it was a short course it rewarded straight hitters. The rough it parts was pretty brutal, but had a fair few holes were less that 300. If you were straight you could score, but miss and it was bogey or worse. The seniors did a fair bit of complaining and it was decided to cut much of the rough back, some to 1st cut length. The seniors were happy, scores rocketed from a winner of high 30,s points to high 40,s. Within a few years, most of the low guys left for other clubs or just didn't bother with playing comps. There has to be a happy medium where all cat of golfer has a chance in comps anyway. We have added two extra sets of tees in front of the old ladies that have been rated, so can still be used for handicap.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I understand what you are saying, you want to be able to enjoy a game without losing balls all over the course, but I suppose you have to temper that with competitions. You want to reward good shots on the fairway, rather that be able to spray it around and still score well. Of course lower players are going to be rewarded, but take that away and take away the need to hit it straight and the advantage of hitting the fairway. The old tourvean had the same problem some 10 or 12 years ago. Though it was a short course it rewarded straight hitters. The rough it parts was pretty brutal, but had a fair few holes were less that 300. If you were straight you could score, but miss and it was bogey or worse. The seniors did a fair bit of complaining and it was decided to cut much of the rough back, some to 1st cut length. The seniors were happy, scores rocketed from a winner of high 30,s points to high 40,s. Within a few years, most of the low guys left for other clubs or just didn't bother with playing comps. There has to be a happy medium where all cat of golfer has a chance in comps anyway. We have added two extra sets of tees in front of the old ladies that have been rated, so can still be used for handicap.
		
Click to expand...

Actually I hit straight but I am hitting into a 10yard wide space in places, another 5-10yards of carry and I have 20-30yards width to play.
So in essence the low boys throw the kitchen sink at it and they are fine no punishment for a stray shot nor a bunker that is 5-6ft deep.
All I am suggesting is they bring the long boys back add an element of skill back to the game and make them work. Dump a bunker or put a serious of ripples (like the Himalayas at princes) and then the challenge will be there. 
We have divisions but the lows and the extremely highs dominate.. 
strangely off the black tees the lows start to struggle as the bunkers start to get them on certain holes.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 1, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Actually I hit straight but I am hitting into a 10yard wide space in places, another 5-10yards of carry and I have 20-30yards width to play.
So in essence the low boys throw the kitchen sink at it and they are fine no punishment for a stray shot nor a bunker that is 5-6ft deep
		
Click to expand...

They have done the same with nairn, bunkers in the middle of the fairways at 250, all the young low guys carry them no problem. Interesting fact of out 10 silver comps last year 9 were won by plus handicaps, they were all played from July rather than from May. Up until the Amateur at the end of June we had 5 all had been won by high handicaps, there was little or no rough, last year because the comps came later the rough was up.  I've managed to win a few times over the years there, but now of 3 I have zero chance, bunkers all on my Sunday best drive and with all the lower plus handicaps at the club who are a young, not a chance in he'll of a gross prize, I'd have to shoot under par to have a chance, and with the course at least 3 shots harder than the old set up.. not a chance..
 The game can be frustrating 🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 1, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			They have done the same with nairn, bunkers in the middle of the fairways at 250, all the young low guys carry them no problem. Interesting fact of out 10 silver comps last year 9 were won by plus handicaps, they were all played from July rather than from May. Up until the Amateur at the end of June we had 5 all had been won by high handicaps, there was little or no rough, last year because the comps came later the rough was up.  I've managed to win a few times over the years there, but now of 3 I have zero chance, bunkers all on my Sunday best drive and with all the lower plus handicaps at the club who are a young, not a chance in he'll of a gross prize, I'd have to shoot under par to have a chance, and with the course at least 3 shots harder than the old set up.. not a chance..
The game can be frustrating 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Ellesborough had a good balance when I played there last, the +1 handicapper who pushed the ball out 300 yards was still in range of all of us single figure players. 
Not sure if it has maintained that balance perhaps imurg and fragger can comment. 
The point is these low guys have opportunities to play some pretty good competitions and the clubs have a responsibility to appeal across all standards and not marginalise. The game should be a challenge and dare I say it as you get past one the course should offer you another . I suppose Ellesborough challenged with its greens


----------



## sunshine (Aug 1, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Ellesborough had a good balance when I played there last, the +1 handicapper who pushed the ball out 300 yards was still in range of all of us single figure players.
Not sure if it has maintained that balance perhaps imurg and fragger can comment.
The point is these low guys have opportunities to play some pretty good competitions and the clubs have a responsibility to appeal across all standards and not marginalise. The game should be a challenge and dare I say it as you get past one the course should offer you another . I suppose Ellesborough challenged with its greens
		
Click to expand...

I think clubs need to decide what sort of course the members want to play. Tough challenging rough to punish wayward drives may be what plus handicappers want. But a friendly set up with benign rough may be what older or higher handicappers want to see, and they are likely the majority. Not generally possible to be all things to all people.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I think clubs need to decide what sort of course the members want to play. Tough challenging rough to punish wayward drives may be what plus handicappers want. But a friendly set up with benign rough may be what older or higher handicappers want to see, and they are likely the majority. Not generally possible to be all things to all people.
		
Click to expand...

I think some Clubs can cater for most members, but as you say, the people funding the club should get first priority. I can see frustration creeping in and to an extent I have become frustrated as well .. I never felt I would lose the passion for this game but yeah I have. I don’t normally give up and grind rounds out, but this year, it has been a case of who cares get a beer .. and think about what I could have done more constructively with my time. Bad golf is boring, but playing a good shot and getting no return is annoying and putting the effort and work in and not seeing a score improvement is demoralising.. I haven’t entered any individual competitions now for the foreseeable future, I will just let the match play individual and pairs run it’s course but I won’t bother too much now.


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I think some Clubs can cater for most members, but as you say, the people funding the club should get first priority. I can see frustration creeping in and to an extent I have become frustrated as well .. I never felt I would lose the passion for this game but yeah I have. I don’t normally give up and grind rounds out, but this year, it has been a case of who cares get a beer .. and think about what I could have done more constructively with my time. Bad golf is boring, but playing a good shot and getting no return is annoying and putting the effort and work in and not seeing a score improvement is demoralising.. I haven’t entered any individual competitions now for the foreseeable future, I will just let the match play individual and pairs run it’s course but I won’t bother too much now.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this the exact situation where you make better use of the teeing grounds!?  If you cant make the carries, use a forward tee!  Then you'll be playing the same (enjoyable) course as the longer hitters?


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 2, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Isn't this the exact situation where you make better use of the teeing grounds!?  If you cant make the carries, use a forward tee!  Then you'll be playing the same (enjoyable) course as the longer hitters?
		
Click to expand...

Yes for a friendly but when the comps move to the white which is mostly used, black only on occasions which makes life easier


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 2, 2021)

Also if its significantly easier (in comparison) for better players then the slope rating should reflect this and handicaps should account for the difference.

(Said in partial jest, as I know I'm technically correct, but also hopelessly naive!)


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 2, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Also if its significantly easier (in comparison) for better players then the slope rating should reflect this and handicaps should account for the difference.

(Said in partial jest, as I know I'm technically correct, but also hopelessly naive!)
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly that the slope rating has been affected so the course sounds easier and I am pretty sure the average visitor is going to get a bit of a shock and the lows well they will just pummel it. Unless of course they are a low who is short, by that I mean a driver carry of 220-240 yards (and actually that is not short that’s pretty reasonable) . Basically the course is promoting bomb and flop. There is no finesse on some of these holes .. so we have probably some really good middle aged golfers who are going back up the handicaps - they will smash in some good away scores though.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			I think some Clubs can cater for most members, but as you say, the people funding the club should get first priority. I can see frustration creeping in and to an extent I have become frustrated as well .. I never felt I would lose the passion for this game but yeah I have. I don’t normally give up and grind rounds out, but this year, it has been a case of who cares get a beer .. and think about what I could have done more constructively with my time. Bad golf is boring, but playing a good shot and getting no return is annoying and putting the effort and work in and not seeing a score improvement is demoralising.. I haven’t entered any individual competitions now for the foreseeable future, I will just let the match play individual and pairs run it’s course but I won’t bother too much now.
		
Click to expand...

I can see me going the same way, why bother paying for comps when you have zero chance of a win, it used to be the only way to get you handicap low, but with WHS I can see a few just giving comps, esp if you are middle ground


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 2, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I can see me going the same way, why bother paying for comps when you have zero chance of a win, it used to be the only way to get you handicap low, but with WHS I can see a few just giving comps, esp if you are middle ground
		
Click to expand...

Noticed this already 

Mid week comps used to be 20-30 people a week

We have had 3-15 recently 

People see no names down don't enter 
Weather bit rubbish don't enter 

They still play just don't pay 

Annoying tbh 

I'll always enter even if I'm first


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Yes I was going to make a note of the holes that basically are gift holes to the low handicappers and then I was going to play them off the red tees to see if my hypothesis was corplusrect.. whilst avoiding the adders
		
Click to expand...

Ave said this before about our SI 1. its175 carry to the fairway. Waist high grass down the right. Trees to the left. You have to nail it to hit the fairway. Yet lower handicappers that can hit 200 yd drives. The fairway opens up and grass goes wispy. If you are 175 you play a provisional..if 200 plus you don't.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 2, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave said this before about our SI 1. its175 carry to the fairway. Waist high grass down the right. Trees to the left. You have to nail it to hit the fairway. Yet lower handicappers that can hit 200 yd drives. The fairway opens up and grass goes wispy. If you are 175 you play a provisional..if 200 plus you don't.
		
Click to expand...

 We have the choice of the white or shorter yellow tees playing our Tuesday medals, both are measured courses . The handicaps are adjusted by the computer.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Lost another putter headcover at the weekend. I had a spare one in the drawer, but I think I need to order another couple of back-ups now given the rate I lose them at.


----------



## Crow (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Lost another putter headcover at the weekend. I had a spare one in the drawer, but I think I need to order another couple of back-ups now given the rate I lose them at. 

Click to expand...

I've not used a putter head cover for years, even though I'm playing with priceless antiques.
I just don't think they're necessary, unless you're one of those guys who almost throws his clubs back into the bag.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 2, 2021)

Crow said:



			I've not used a putter head cover for years, even though I'm playing with priceless antiques.
I just don't think they're necessary, unless you're one of those guys who almost throws his clubs back into the bag.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know, mine's an Odyssey so it has one of their insert faces, I've heard other people reporting that they get damaged over time. And I've had mine four years so maybe it would have been damaged by now if I didn't use the cover.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 2, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Lost another putter headcover at the weekend. I had a spare one in the drawer, but I think I need to order another couple of back-ups now given the rate I lose them at. 

Click to expand...

I put a hole through the leather, puta shoe lace through, tied it to the head over and also my golf bag. Sorted


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 2, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			I put a hole through the leather, puta shoe lace through, tied it to the head over and also my golf bag. Sorted
		
Click to expand...

Like that 👏👍


----------



## Whereditgo (Aug 2, 2021)

Red golf balls  inter club league match on Sunday and one of the opposition guys used one, none of our fourball could see it once it dropped out of the sky, could barely even find it in the first cut, why keep using a red ball (not the same one surprisingly) when no one else in the group could see the flamin thing?!?!?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 2, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Red golf balls  inter club league match on Sunday and one of the opposition guys used one, none of our fourball could see it once it dropped out of the sky, could barely even find it in the first cut, why keep using a red ball (not the same one surprisingly) when no one else in the group could see the flamin thing?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Clearly you have been playing with Fragger......wasted half my life ( at least it seems like it) looking for bloody red balls


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 2, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Red golf balls  inter club league match on Sunday and one of the opposition guys used one, none of our fourball could see it once it dropped out of the sky, could barely even find it in the first cut, why keep using a red ball (not the same one surprisingly) when no one else in the group could see the flamin thing?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

You could throw a red ball on the tee in front of me and I would struggle to find it. To my usual playing partner it would look like a lit up beacon. 

He knows if he uses a red ball he's on his own with finding it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 2, 2021)

Did the experiment tonight went from the white tee then the red… 
Score deficit was 7 from the white and 3 from the red. But I think the drive from the red was better but then you don’t worry about the bottle neck or bunkers because you know you going straight over them. From the white you are looking to land in the bottle neck but not too far left or the ball kicks into the gorse and your going to get violated. 
The second shot in as 140yards and I dumped it to a foot. From 160 -180 yards in I would not be as close and would be looking for the centre of the green.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 3, 2021)

After being ill the last week, decided to have a go at hitting a few balls up the Kings range. Must still suffering the effects, was prob 40% down on power and despite being in the shade the sweat was pouring off me. Gave up then and went home.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 3, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



View attachment 37792


I'm allowed to wear the ones on the left and I do wear them often. I'm not allowed to wear the Fred Perry's on the right.
		
Click to expand...


 It's golf not tennis old boy.

and you would not be allowed the Fred Perry ones at Wimbledon either.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 3, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Red golf balls  inter club league match on Sunday and one of the opposition guys used one, none of our fourball could see it once it dropped out of the sky, could barely even find it in the first cut, why keep using a red ball (not the same one surprisingly) when no one else in the group could see the flamin thing?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

 Someone on another forum said that using low compression balls was the way to go in winter so I bought a dozen Srixon Soft feel lady in pink. Gave up with the idea of pink balls after 4 holes and gave them away. As per red impossible to see in the air, where they landed and extremely difficult to find.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm bloody fuming. Just had this email from the club:


_"As you know we are returning to the three tee start this weekend. I have been asked to send out an email explaining how the system works._

_Tee off times are between 8.00 am and 9.15 am from the 1st, 8th and 13th tees.  There is no play from any tee between 9.30 and 12.30_

_Before play, all players must report to the Pro Shop to confirm their starting tee. There will be a start sheet in the Pro Shop._

_When all of players are ready, one player will write their  names in the next available tee slot and then proceed to that tee._

_Knockout matches have priority on the first tee all day Saturday and Sunday._

_All of this information is on page 6 of the club diary. If you do not have a diary you can collect one from behind the bar._

_Play in the afternoon commences from 12.30 and the same procedures apply."_



Most weeks my friends and I play at 10:30 or 11-ish. I've just written my complaint straight back to them. As a 7-day member I should be able to play at the time I desire. The booking system has been excellent, and they chuck it in the bin and go to this nonsense system. What an absolute joke.


----------



## GB72 (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm bloody fuming. Just had this email from the club:


_"As you know we are returning to the three tee start this weekend. I have been asked to send out an email explaining how the system works._

_Tee off times are between 8.00 am and 9.15 am from the 1st, 8th and 13th tees.  There is no play from any tee between 9.30 and 12.30_

_Before play, all players must report to the Pro Shop to confirm their starting tee. There will be a start sheet in the Pro Shop._

_When all of players are ready, one player will write their  names in the next available tee slot and then proceed to that tee._

_Knockout matches have priority on the first tee all day Saturday and Sunday._

_All of this information is on page 6 of the club diary. If you do not have a diary you can collect one from behind the bar._

_Play in the afternoon commences from 12.30 and the same procedures apply."_



Most week my friends and I play at 10:30 or 11-ish. I've just written my complaint straight back to them. As a 7-day member I should be able to play at the time I desire. The booking system has been excellent, and they chuck it in the bin and go to this nonsense system. What an absolute joke.
		
Click to expand...


Why are all tees shut for 3 hours at weekends. If you had 8 minute tee times, even with 4 balls, you are going to get less than 40 golfer on the course per tee, so 120 maybe and that is all for the whole morning.


----------



## Miller (Aug 5, 2021)

It's not just the weekends though, it looks as though there's a three hour no-play zone every day.

If I read this right.  It's like the club just throwing away a third of each playing day.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

GB72 said:



			Why are all tees shut for 3 hours at weekends. If you had 8 minute tee times, even with 4 balls, you are going to get less than 40 golfer on the course per tee, so 120 maybe and that is all for the whole morning.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know?? We were doing 10 minute intervals on the booking system if that makes a difference. Course is relatively short so even a four-ball shouldn't be taking more than 3:45 to get round. But we just weren't consulted at all, they suddenly lurched back to this rubbish system.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Miller said:



			It's not just the weekends though, it looks as though there's a three hour no-play zone every day.

If I read this right.  It's like the club just throwing away a third of each playing day.
		
Click to expand...

No it is just for the weekends. But that's when I mostly play.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know?? We were doing 10 minute intervals on the booking system if that makes a difference. Course is relatively short so even a four-ball shouldn't be taking more than 3:45 to get round. But we just weren't consulted at all, they suddenly lurched back to this rubbish system.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably in their Constitution so they have little choice but to revert to a system thats probably been in use for years.
We're much the same although the timings are not as draconian. 
Members have already organised themselves and are calling an EGM to discuss and vote on bringing back the booking system full time.
Start gathering support...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's probably in their Constitution so they have little choice but to revert to a system thats probably been in use for years.
We're much the same although the timings are not as draconian.
Members have already organised themselves and are calling an EGM to discuss and vote on bringing back the booking system full time.
Start gathering support...
		
Click to expand...

Initially when they said the tee bookings were going, I wasn't overly pleased but I figured I'd wait and see how it goes. I didn't realise then that they were going to wipe out all the times we usually play. It's so stupid, I've never heard of this before. Since I work Monday to Friday, I don't like having to get up early on a Saturday as well just to get on the course. And 12:30 is passable for the time being, but once we get into winter those times and later will become useless.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2021)

People who put their names down for meetings, don't turn up and leave the organiser out of pocket to the tune of £75.00


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

Last Wednesday I was on my bank and I've noticed for ages I have 2 direct debits for my club. One always takes the cash the other was set up never has. So I cancelled it (been member since Feb 2020)

Tuesday just gone I got this email out the blue

"It has been brought to my attention that you have cancelled your DD for your 7 Day Golf & Country Club Membership

We hope this is just an oversight and look forward to hearing from you ASAP to authorise the reactivation of your DD.



Please Note: The contract you agreed and signed states:

Golf Membership is an initial commitment from the date of joining until the following 1st July and annually thereafter to the 1st July each year, in the chosen category of membership.



Please email me to authorise reactivation of your Direct Debit.



Many Thanks"

Tone got my back up a bit.. but just pointed out 2 direct debits so cancelled the unused. The person emailed back

"There must be some sort of mix up, the account you have cancelled is the one that we draw the subs from.?"

So I just simply said I'm postive that what I've done is correct. If it doesn't come out on the 5th I'll make a payment and set one up again

What happens today? Ofc it goes out as normal so send a screen shot to the email

Not even bothered to reply


----------



## chrisd (Aug 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			People who put their names down for meetings, don't turn up and leave the organiser out of pocket to the tune of £75.00
		
Click to expand...

Outrageous Rob, give him a couple more days and if he doesn't do the right thing I'll happily chip in. There's no way you should stand the cost.  Funny that recently he was running a meet, I wonder how he'd feel if people didn't pay?


----------



## cliveb (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			No it is just for the weekends. But that's when I mostly play.
		
Click to expand...

I was a member at Grims Dyke for 10 years. The system they are reinstating has been in use for a very long time, since way before I was a member.

There is method in the apparent madness. The three tee start at weekends means that everyone gathers in the clubhouse around lunchtime and it creates a superb social atmosphere. This is part of the ethos of the club - everyone knows everyone else and a good time is had by all.

I appreciate that if getting up early at the weekend isn't your thing, it may not suit your requirements. If you just want to play golf at whatever time you wish, perhaps it's not the club for you. But give it a chance before making any lasting decisions.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 5, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			People who put their names down for meetings, don't turn up and leave the organiser out of pocket to the tune of £75.00
		
Click to expand...

Have you been able to figure out if he has read your DM?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I was a member at Grims Dyke for 10 years. The system they are reinstating has been in use for a very long time, since way before I was a member.

There is method in the apparent madness. The three tee start at weekends means that everyone gathers in the clubhouse around lunchtime and it creates a superb social atmosphere. This is part of the ethos of the club - everyone knows everyone else and a good time is had by all.

I appreciate that if getting up early at the weekend isn't your thing, it may not suit your requirements. If you just want to play golf at whatever time you wish, perhaps it's not the club for you. But give it a chance before making any lasting decisions.
		
Click to expand...

All of that is great, but I don't see why it has to prevent some members to play at their chosen times. They've been doing a two tee start for the last few weeks, (1st and 10th) with all tee times available, so just keep doing that?? It's not like I don't want to be social or play with people, I enjoy that side of it too. I just feel that if you have a full membership you should be able to play whenever. 

And it is the club for me, because I couldn't afford the others.


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 5, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Have you been able to figure out if he has read your DM?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. But I've sent two now and he's been online numerous times since I sent them. And there is a separate thread on the forum with his name as the title. I cannot believe he wouldn't have seen that even if he hadn't seen the DM's


----------



## cliveb (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			All of that is great, but I don't see why it has to prevent some members to play at their chosen times. They've been doing a two tee start for the last few weeks, (1st and 10th) with all tee times available, so just keep doing that?? It's not like I don't want to be social or play with people, I enjoy that side of it too. I just feel that if you have a full membership you should be able to play whenever.
		
Click to expand...

The three tee start means that after about 75 minutes people will arrive at the next starting tee and would crash into whoever is trying to start there.

If you'd like to have a two tee start at the weekends, you could put in a motion at the next AGM. You could even call an EGM if you get enough members to support you. The old guard will vehemently oppose it (they oppose any suggested change as a matter of principle), but you may find there are enough newer members who would support the idea.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 5, 2021)

cliveb said:



			The three tee start means that after about 75 minutes people will arrive at the next starting tee and would crash into whoever is trying to start there.

If you'd like to have a two tee start at the weekends, you could put in a motion at the next AGM. You could even call an EGM if you get enough members to support you. The old guard will vehemently oppose it (they oppose any suggested change as a matter of principle), but you may find there are enough newer members who would support the idea.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't know if I'm "that guy". More likely I'll just turn up at 11 anyway and take my chances.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just don't know if I'm "that guy". More likely I'll just turn up at 11 anyway and take my chances.
		
Click to expand...

Come on John Hammond.. drag those dinosaurs into the modern world


----------



## Bratty (Aug 5, 2021)

chrisd said:



			Outrageous Rob, give him a couple more days and if he doesn't do the right thing I'll happily chip in. There's no way you should stand the cost.  Funny that recently he was running a meet, I wonder how he'd feel if people didn't pay?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in for a fiver.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I just don't know if I'm "that guy". More likely I'll just turn up at 11 anyway and take my chances.
		
Click to expand...

These systems have been worked out over years of play and, probably, work reasonably well 
Whether they work for the majority is another matter.
We have over 100 members (out of 650) who have never used the old system as they joined during Covid times.
We used it for about 3 weeks before 1st lockdown came so our experience is limited.
Depending on the demographic of those members there may be a majority now that would prefer the "security" of a booked time and not having to turn up and hope for the best.
Modern life leaves less free time for many and if that "many" are in the majority then things might have to change.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 6, 2021)

Paid for next day delivery but ordered too late and no delivery at the weekend…..silly school boy error 🤦‍♂️. Now it’s a case of purchasing a sleeve at the pro shop, oh well


----------



## Imurg (Aug 6, 2021)

Due to several kitchen and bar staff being "pinged" by the App our clubhouse and halfway house has closed this evening until further notice....
Understandable but irritating nonetheless


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

People posting photos of juicy clubs in the "look what I bought thread".

I don't need a Scotty Cameron, my ancient Odyssey 2-ball with the scabby-looking missing white spot is good enough....


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 6, 2021)

Miller said:



			People posting photos of juicy clubs in the "look what I bought thread".

I don't need a Scotty Cameron, my ancient Odyssey 2-ball with the scabby-looking missing white spot is good enough....
		
Click to expand...

You need a Scotty


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

I've managed to get away with buying an M4 and a set of HB Launcher irons without alerting SWMBO, I may not get away with a new putter.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 6, 2021)

Miller said:



			I've managed to get away with buying an M4 and a set of HB Launcher irons without alerting SWMBO, I may not get away with a new putter.
		
Click to expand...

Click and collect is your friend. Working from home has it's benefits, but the downside is the wife being at home too and seeing the deliveries.


----------



## Miller (Aug 6, 2021)

Exactly. Maybe next month.


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2021)

Today's Charity Day at our club being cancelled due to the weather ................................ IN AUGUST !!!!!
I was really revved up for this.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 7, 2021)

Being in good form with two big comps coming up and being ill the last few weeks and it looking like I won't be playing any time soon


----------



## Slab (Aug 7, 2021)

There was a toddler crying near the practice green today... 
I mean she's on a golf course on a freakin tropical island, what's to cry about!!


----------



## Slime (Aug 7, 2021)

Slab said:



			There was a toddler crying near the practice green today...
I mean she's on a golf course on a freakin tropical island, *what's to cry about!!*

Click to expand...

Maybe she couldn't get a good enough view of you.


----------



## HampshireHog (Aug 7, 2021)

Course closed @9:25, comp cancelled


----------



## Imurg (Aug 8, 2021)

If I'd gone by the weather forecasts I'd now be on the green of my 3rd hole getting absolutely drenched.
All my apps said less than 10% chance of rain before 9am.
Its been hosing it down for nearly 40 minutes.
I saw it coming on a rain radar app - one wonders why the meteorologists missed it...


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If I'd gone by the weather forecasts I'd now be on the green of my 3rd hole getting absolutely drenched.
All my apps said less than 10% chance of rain before 9am.
Its been hosing it down for nearly 40 minutes.
I saw it coming on a rain radar app - one wonders why the meteorologists missed it...
		
Click to expand...

I had the opposite on Friday. The headlines said torrential rain and thunder. We had not a drop of rain the whole way round. 

I checked the weather radar before going and it showed patches of heavy rain that were on the edge of where we were playing. We gambled and for once, the forcast was spot on.


----------



## Junior (Aug 8, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If I'd gone by the weather forecasts I'd now be on the green of my 3rd hole getting absolutely drenched.
All my apps said less than 10% chance of rain before 9am.
Its been hosing it down for nearly 40 minutes.
I saw it coming on a rain radar app - one wonders why the meteorologists missed it...
		
Click to expand...

Same for us yesterday.   Forecast was awful for Saturday on Friday but then changed to be clear until 4pm.  We tee'd off at 1030, by the 2nd the heavens had opened.   Wasnt until the last 3 holes the rain stopped.  I do wonder how they get it so wrong.


----------



## JamesR (Aug 8, 2021)

Golf now advert “The low cut”

He hits it right to left, it’s a draw not a cut 🤬


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2021)

Poulters face growth, what is it, a beard, a stripey thing? 🤦😅


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2021)

Probably due to my age and having started golf over 50 years ago but, for whatever reason, Stableford scoring for all, even  casual rounds really grates my gears.

Don't even get me started on "blobs"!

In truth I am not really interested in strangers' scores and, therefore,  tend to rely upon gross strokeplay figures as I can place those in context for the people I know and play with.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Probably due to my age and having started golf over 50 years ago but, for whatever reason, Stableford scoring for all, even  casual rounds really grates my gears.

Don't even get me started on "blobs"!

In truth I am not really interested in strangers' scores and, therefore,  tend to rely upon gross strokeplay figures as I can place those in context for the people I know and play with.
		
Click to expand...

So where do you stand on " I scored 35 points, with 2 blobs".  No!!!! you scored 35 points, full stop, end of!!!!!!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

Neilds said:



			So where do you stand on " I scored 35 points, with 2 blobs".  No!!!! you scored 35 points, full stop, end of!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Is that really any different to someone saying "I shot 80, with two birdies"? No, you shot 80, full stop.   It's called embellishment. 





MetalMickie said:



			Probably due to my age and having started golf over 50 years ago but, for whatever reason, Stableford scoring for all, even  casual rounds really grates my gears.

Don't even get me started on "blobs"!

In truth I am not really interested in strangers' scores and, therefore,  tend to rely upon gross strokeplay figures as I can place those in context for the people I know and play with.
		
Click to expand...

One of the reasons we do this in my group of friends is because one is much higher handicap than the rest of us, so if we just went on gross scores, he would pretty much just be last every single week. It's nice to total up the points as well so we can actually appreciate that he's played well (or not).


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is that really any different to someone saying "I shot 80, with two birdies"? No, you shot 80, full stop.   It's called embellishment.
		
Click to expand...

Well gross birdies might be considered more interesting than two "blobs" and more worthy of comment.

Fair enough for those that use Stableford but I  remain unconvinced.

To me golf is and always has been all about getting the ball in the hole in the fewest possible strokes.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Well gross birdies might be considered more interesting than two "blobs" and more worthy of comment.

Fair enough for those that use Stableford but I  remain unconvinced.

To me golf issues and always has been all about getting the ball in the hole in the fewest possible strokes.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, but people still say "I shot 75, with a triple" for example. The point is convey that they got a respectable score despite making a hash of one/two holes. Or "I shot 79 despite having 39 putts." Again - it's simply embellishment. The forum would be duller if everyone just posted one-liners with nothing but cold facts.


----------



## Miller (Aug 9, 2021)

SWMBO asked me at the weekend if I've bought any golf equipment lately.

I said "No, of course not" about half a second too quickly.

Any brownie points I've amassed this year immediately evaporated.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 9, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Ok, but people still say "I shot 75, with a triple" for example. The point is convey that they got a respectable score despite making a hash of one/two holes. Or "I shot 79 despite having 39 putts." Again - it's simply embellishment. The forum would be duller if everyone just posted one-liners with nothing but cold facts. 

Click to expand...

Not to this miserable old git, it wouldn't. 

I stopped viewing "I played today" threads a long time ago. 

Now I only have to put up with it at the Club if I  make the mistake of asking the wrong person how he got on.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Not to this miserable old git, it wouldn't.

I stopped viewing "I played today" threads a long time ago.

Now I only have to put up with it at the Club if I  make the mistake of asking the wrong person how he got on.
		
Click to expand...

Probably best if you don't ask anyone.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 9, 2021)

A bad back stopping me golfing is more than a random irritation. Fingers crossed for Thursday


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 9, 2021)

MetalMickie said:



			Probably due to my age and having started golf over 50 years ago but, for whatever reason, Stableford scoring for all, even  casual rounds really grates my gears.

Don't even get me started on "blobs"!

In truth I am not really interested in strangers' scores and, therefore,  tend to rely upon gross strokeplay figures as I can place those in context for the people I know and play with.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you here. The only time I play stableford is with my FiL. When I have to reacquaint myself with the scoring and thinking about which holes shots are applied. Then remember to write it all on a card and compare scores after 9 holes.

Many people I know that play stableford during casual rounds really struggle when playing a medal. Well of course you do if you only ever play whilst holding your stableford comfort blanket.

In addition. People who tell you their nett score.

Q-What did you shoot?
A-68.
Q-Really? You shot 4 under gross?
A-Well. Actually it was 113 gross.

You shot 113 you plank 😂.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 9, 2021)

"What differential did you achieve today?"

"14.7 what about you?"

"Thanks for asking, I got 6.4"

"Is that in your best 8?"

"Sure is. It replaces an 8.2 that was the highest of my best 8."

"How much of a cut..........." etc

How irritating are those conversations going to be?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2021)

Whereditgo said:



			Red golf balls  inter club league match on Sunday and one of the opposition guys used one, none of our fourball could see it once it dropped out of the sky, could barely even find it in the first cut, why keep using a red ball (not the same one surprisingly) when no one else in the group could see the flamin thing?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Bit late to this, but if it's the opposition why worry.

PS Blue are EXACTLY THE SAME


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2021)

Our place not allowing four balls out until after 12 noon. Today we had a small society out in front of us.....in four balls. Yup I phoned the shop, despite the wife saying what's the point and me replying that if I had complained afterwards they'd just have said why didn't you ring us, so I did. Did they do anything? Did they....nutz.  Got past one group, but not the second. Strangely, they all hit the ball well, I watched, but OMG did they faff about on tees and greens.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 9, 2021)

An 87 today replaced an 88 in my set of 8 from 20 and I went up 0.1 ? It's all very confusing. And I've got to try and explain it to the wife!!!!!!!!


----------



## woofers (Aug 9, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			An 87 today replaced an 88 in my set of 8 from 20 and I went up 0.1 ? It's all very confusing. And I've got to try and explain it to the wife!!!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

You’re looking at the wrong number to understand that. The number that affects your handicap index is the score differential. (Which takes account of your gross score, course rating, slope rating and any PCC!).


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I'm with you here. The only time I play stableford is with my FiL. When I have to reacquaint myself with the scoring and thinking about which holes shots are applied. Then remember to write it all on a card and compare scores after 9 holes.

Many people I know that play stableford during casual rounds really struggle when playing a medal. Well of course you do if you only ever play whilst holding your stableford comfort blanket.

In addition. People who tell you their nett score.

Q-What did you shoot?
A-68.
Q-Really? You shot 4 under gross?
A-Well. Actually it was 113 gross.

You shot 113 you plank 😂.
		
Click to expand...

Stableford doesn't affect the way I play. But then again, there's only three holes I don't get a shot on, and they're all par 3s so you wouldn't play them any different than trying to stick it on the green anyway.   But regardless I try and play it exactly the same way - play each hole in the least shots you can. 🤷🏻‍♂️

I do agree with you on people who tell you their net score without actually saying it's the net score though. "I shot 75" - "wow, that's amazing!" - "Not really - 7 over handicap" - "Wait... what??"


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			"What differential did you achieve today?"

"14.7 what about you?"

"Thanks for asking, I got 6.4"

"Is that in your best 8?"

"Sure is. It replaces an 8.2 that was the highest of my best 8."

"How much of a cut..........." etc

How irritating are those conversations going to be? 

Click to expand...

I can honestly say I will never have a conversation like that with anyone. It would be more like:
"I shot 84 today"
"Is that in your best 8?"
"**** knows"


----------



## Slab (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I do agree with you on people who tell you their net score without actually saying it's the net score though. "I shot 75" - "wow, that's amazing!" - "Not really - 7 over handicap" - "Wait... what??" 

Click to expand...

My head would give up if I tried to do it as gross scores. I just cant keep track of ever changing handicaps for dozens of other players I might chat to post round

If it’s a non-comp round & I see you in the clubhouse after your round I don’t care _what _you scored. I do care how you played i.e good, well, indifferent, poor, shocker, personal best etc etc and I care if you enjoyed your game 
If it’s after a comp then your gross score is meaningless to me. I have no idea what your handicap is, so your ‘gross 85’ could put you in 1st or last place. Do I congratulate you or commiserate with you  

If i ask someone after a comp round then stop faffing and just gimmie the 'comp result' for gawds sake


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			My head would give up if I tried to do it as gross scores. I just cant keep track of ever changing handicaps for dozens of other players I might chat to post round

If it’s a non-comp round & I see you in the clubhouse after your round I don’t care _what _you scored. I do care how you played i.e good, well, indifferent, poor, shocker, personal best etc etc and I care if you enjoyed your game
If it’s after a comp then your gross score is meaningless to me. I have no idea what your handicap is, so your ‘gross 85’ could put you in 1st or last place. Do I congratulate you or commiserate with you 

If i ask someone after a comp round then stop faffing and just gimmie the 'comp result' for gawds sake 

Click to expand...

Yeah that's fine if they say "net 71" or "2 over net" or something. We were on about when people just say "I shot 74" and you would assume they meant gross if they didn't say "net".


----------



## Slab (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah that's fine if they say "net 71" or "2 over net" or something. *We were on about when people just say "I shot 74" and you would assume they meant gross if they didn't say "net"*.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I follow. If I hear 74 does it matter whether that's their net or gross?

If they said 74 after a comp round then I expect to be told their result
If they said 74 after a social round then I don't care if its net or gross. (for social golf I ask how they played not what they scored)

If I'm the one being asked after a medal comp I usually give both in my answer (cos I know folks have different preferences)


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			Not sure I follow. If I hear 74 does it matter whether that's their net or gross?

If they said 74 after a comp round then I expect to be told their result
If they said 74 after a social round then I don't care if its net or gross. (for sicial golf anyway I ask how they played not what they scored)

If I'm the one being asked after a medal comp I usually give both in my answer (cos I know folks have different preferences) 

Click to expand...

If someone says to me "I shot 74" and I didn't know their handicap, I would assume they meant gross if not stated. Wouldn't everyone? Unless they said 59 or something daft. 

And yes I normally do the same. e.g. "85 - two over net - not too bad".


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2021)

A mate secretly filmed me hitting a tee shot yesterday, I know I have a short backswing but seeing it now it looks like not even half a backswing 😮
Had my best driving days in a long time though 😆


----------



## Slab (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If someone says to me "I shot 74" and I didn't know their handicap, I would assume they meant gross if not stated. Wouldn't everyone? Unless they said 59 or something daft.

And yes I normally do the same. e.g. "85 - two over net - not too bad". 

Click to expand...

For me I cant see what harm is done by the 'mistake' of assuming its a gross score when in fact its net
That person has nothing to gain (or lose) from me by an accidental or deliberate attempt to mislead me into thinking their gross was actually their net. I don't think any differently about them either way


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 10, 2021)

Slab said:



			For me I cant see what harm is done by the 'mistake' of assuming its a gross score when in fact its net
That person has nothing to gain (or lose) from me by an accidental or deliberate attempt to mislead me into thinking their gross was actually their net. I don't think any differently about them either way
		
Click to expand...

Well, it's just a simple misunderstanding I guess, or the feeling of being misled. 75 gross is very good in my book, for most players. 75 net is not so good.


----------



## Slab (Aug 10, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Well, it's just a simple misunderstanding I guess, or the feeling of being misled. 75 gross is very good in my book, for most players. 75 net is not so good.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah we'll all have different random irritations. I felt more misled when I ordered chicken curry at the clubhouse yesterday and they didn't say it was on the bone!


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 10, 2021)

Same here, couldn't believe how short my back swing is but still out drive most of my regular partners.


Beezerk said:



			A mate secretly filmed me hitting a tee shot yesterday, I know I have a short backswing but seeing it now it looks like not even half a backswing 😮
Had my best driving days in a long time though 😆
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 10, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Q-What did you shoot?
A-68.
Q-Really? You shot 4 under gross?
A-Well. Actually it was 113 gross.

You shot 113 you plank 😂.
		
Click to expand...

Have a heart - some of us do what we can to get to sleep at night


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 10, 2021)

At least if I said I had 4 points with 17 blobs you'd know I played one hole like a pro.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 10, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			At least if I said I had 4 points with 17 blobs you'd know I played one hole like a pro.
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 11, 2021)

Id always ask 'How did you play?'  Hopefully that avoids anyone telling me any scores at all!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 11, 2021)

sweaty sock said:



			Id always ask *'How did you play?'*  Hopefully that avoids anyone telling me any scores at all!!
		
Click to expand...

Right-handed, with 14 clubs and a ball.


----------



## sweaty sock (Aug 11, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Right-handed, with 14 clubs and a ball. 

Click to expand...

Perfect answer, now we're finished talking about golf and can get on with figuring out who's round it is, why the world is broken and who's fault it is!


----------



## Neilds (Aug 11, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Right-handed, with 14 clubs and a ball. 

Click to expand...

With me its more like "14 clubs and 5/6 balls!"


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 11, 2021)

Just the way some people behave on the course. As we walked off the 6th green towards the next tee a ball came flying over from the 4th, prob shermaned. Wasn't that close to us , but prob required a shout. The guy wanders up not a word even though he has to walk past us on the tee to get to his ball. Hits a massive fat taking a massive divot, made no effort to replace it , did the same with the next shot, which this time goes in the greenside bunker, again not replacing the divot, bearing in mind these are in front of the 6th green. Then had a couple of shots in the bunker without raking. The raking not the end if the world as its PL in bunkers, but to leave these two holes and not replace divots pretty inconsiderate, esp as they had a medal on Wednesdays,  some poor bugger could end up in one of those through no fault of there own. Gordy had a word, but he was not the slightest bit interested and waddled off


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Just the way some people behave on the course. As we walked off the 6th green towards the next tee a ball came flying over from the 4th, prob shermaned. Wasn't that close to us , but prob required a shout. The guy wanders up not a word even though he has to walk past us on the tee to get to his ball. Hits a massive fat taking a massive divot, made no effort to replace it , did the same with the next shot, which this time goes in the greenside bunker, again not replacing the divot, bearing in mind these are in front of the 6th green. Then had a couple of shots in the bunker without raking. The raking not the end if the world as its PL in bunkers, but to leave these two holes and not replace divots pretty inconsiderate, esp as they had a medal on Wednesdays,  some poor bugger could end up in one of those through no fault of there own. Gordy had a word, but he was not the slightest bit interested and waddled off
		
Click to expand...

The standard of etiquette is so variable..
Played our back 9 early, didn't intend to do 18 but the car park was quiet so I went over.
2 guys waiting on the 1st, 2 other guys halfway down
The guys on the tee insisted I play through and wouldn't take no for an answer 
Followed the other 2 guys all the way round, neither, with their length should have been playing the Whites, neither hit the ball far enough to warrant having more than a driver, 7i, a couple of wedges and a putter and I waited on every shot.
I wasn't in a rush so it didn't matter but 2 opposing sides of the etiquette story.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The standard of etiquette is so variable..
Played our back 9 early, didn't intend to do 18 but the car park was quiet so I went over.
2 guys waiting on the 1st, 2 other guys halfway down
The guys on the tee insisted I play through and wouldn't take no for an answer
Followed the other 2 guys all the way round, neither, with their length should have been playing the Whites, neither hit the ball far enough to warrant having more than a driver, 7i, a couple of wedges and a putter and I waited on every shot.
I wasn't in a rush so it didn't matter but 2 opposing sides of the etiquette story.
		
Click to expand...

Slow play is pretty annoying, but leave the course as you expect to find it is something some appear to be clueless about


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2021)

State of my 100 yards and in game today in the County Seniors Champs.

Lost count of the number of times I was taking 4 shots to get down when I should have been getting up and down. Highly embarrassing and topped off by missing the 18th green in the PM round from 66 yards aiming at a flag in the centre of the green 

I returned a score for both round but thats about it.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 11, 2021)

saving_par said:



			State of my 100 yards and in game today in the County Seniors Champs.

Lost count of the number of times I was taking 4 shots to get down when I should have been getting up and down. Highly embarrassing and topped off by missing the 18th green in the PM round from 66 yards aiming at a flag in the centre of the green 

I returned a score for both round but thats about it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a 3 handicap over compensating 🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 11, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Sounds like a 3 handicap over compensating 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Could be an ex 3 handicapper after today, one of by better scores in my 8 dropped off. Maybe PCC will go to 3 for the morning round and it will save me.

Classic example of why I'm not a 3 handicap, game imploded and couldn't even make pars when I had a wedge in my hand. Raining and a 4 club wind this afternoon but thats no excuse for how bad I was


----------



## Imurg (Aug 11, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Could be an ex 3 handicapper after today, one of by better scores in my 8 dropped off. Maybe PCC will go to 3 for the morning round and it will save me.

Classic example of why I'm not a 3 handicap, game imploded and couldn't even make pars when I had a wedge in my hand. *Raining and a 4 club wind this* afternoon but thats no excuse for how bad I was 

Click to expand...

Oh I dunno...I'd use it..


----------



## sunshine (Aug 11, 2021)

Lovely warm sunny day today and I was standing on a dune surveying one of the best links courses in the world laid out before me. My irritation? I was standing on the beach side of the dune, bucket and spade in hand. I love my family dearly but the forbidden fruit of 18 holes on the other side of the dune looked very tempting.


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 12, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Lovely warm sunny day today and I was standing on a dune surveying one of the best links courses in the world laid out before me. My irritation? I was standing on the beach side of the dune, bucket and spade in hand. I love my family dearly but the forbidden fruit of 18 holes on the other side of the dune looked very tempting.
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain … I don’t need to be near a course to think my current occupation is a waste of time when the weather is good and there is daylight.. work is for night time as TV is poor entertainment


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 12, 2021)

Getting to the green and realising you putter is on the back seat of the car. At least it was not a comp.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 12, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			"What differential did you achieve today?"

"14.7 what about you?"

"Thanks for asking, I got 6.4"

"Is that in your best 8?"

"Sure is. It replaces an 8.2 that was the highest of my best 8."

"How much of a cut..........." etc

How irritating are those conversations going to be? 

Click to expand...

  I have tried to stop having conversations like that as I am the only one who understands what is being said now the only other person who knew has gone to another club. We are both very technically minded and had other conversations where we were the only ones that understood what we were talking about.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2021)

Taking almost an hour longer than we should have in the Medal this afternoon....
Just over 3 hours normally, just short of 4 today..
God it was slow....
Caused by the "rock up and play" system...


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 12, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I have tried to stop having conversations like that as I am the only one who understands what is being said now the only other person who knew has gone to another club. We are both very technically minded and had other conversations where we were the only ones that understood what we were talking about.
		
Click to expand...

No one at my club understands any of it, so I have been completely free of those conversations so far.
Mostly, they are still stuck on wanting to score stableford points according to their course handicap - I have given up trying to explain that one. I just say, "You are wrong" and leave it at that.


----------



## Neilds (Aug 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Taking almost an hour longer than we should have in the Medal this afternoon....
Just over 3 hours normally, just short of 4 today..
God it was slow....
Caused by the "rock up and play" system...
		
Click to expand...

Similar at ours last night for the midweek 9 holes. We have a vote next week about bringing back bookings, seems most members want to go back to booking if the clubhouse talk is to be believed


----------



## DaveR (Aug 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Taking almost an hour longer than we should have in the Medal this afternoon....
Just over 3 hours normally, just short of 4 today..
God it was slow....
Caused by the "rock up and play" system...
		
Click to expand...

How is the system to blame?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2021)

DaveR said:



			How is the system to blame?
		
Click to expand...

With no booked times anyone can turn up and play at any time.
We got to the 1st at what is supposed to be a good time to start to find 3 groups in front of us, one in the fairway and one on the green.
Once we got going it flowed reasonably well until the 10th
Another 3 groups had arrived and were teeing off.
There were 6 groups waiting to tee off the 10th.
30 minutes of standing around and we restarted playing.
If we had a 1 tee start with booked times this simply wouldn't happen.


----------



## DaveR (Aug 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			With no booked times anyone can turn up and play at any time.
We got to the 1st at what is supposed to be a good time to start to find 3 groups in front of us, one in the fairway and one on the green.
Once we got going it flowed reasonably well until the 10th
Another 3 groups had arrived and were teeing off.
There were 6 groups waiting to tee off the 10th.
30 minutes of standing around and we restarted playing.
If we had a 1 tee start with booked times this simply wouldn't happen.
		
Click to expand...

It's not the system that's at fault it's people teeing off as soon as the group in front is out of range. If they had the sense to wait a couple of minutes there wouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 12, 2021)

DaveR said:



			It's not the system that's at fault it's people teeing off as soon as the group in front is out of range. If they had the sense to wait a couple of minutes there wouldn't be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

That wouldn't have changed the 6 group wait on the 10th.
We have a 2 tee start.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That wouldn't have changed the 6 group wait on the 10th.
We have a 2 tee start.
		
Click to expand...

More patience than me, I would have went home before enduring than ridiculous situation.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 12, 2021)

saving_par said:



			More patience than me, I would have went home before enduring than ridiculous situation.
		
Click to expand...

Same. I would have been in the bar or on my way home rather than waiting 30 minutes to tee off on the 10th. 

The last time I played the Brabazon I walked off after 9. There was about an hour wait due to everyone stopping at the halfway house, then hitting 2 shots of the 10th tee and taking photos.


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 12, 2021)

DaveR said:



			It's not the system that's at fault it's people teeing off as soon as the group in front is out of range. If they had the sense to wait a couple of minutes there wouldn't be a problem.
		
Click to expand...

 No matter if the tee intervals are 5 , 7, 8. 10 or  minutes apart , you'll  catch up if/when a few players use their 3 minutes search searching.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			That wouldn't have changed the 6 group wait on the 10th.
We have a 2 tee start.
		
Click to expand...

Do groups already playing not have priority when getting to the 10th?


----------



## Neilds (Aug 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Do groups already playing not have priority when getting to the 10th?
		
Click to expand...

we have to alternate with groups coming off the 18th if they started on the 10th.  Not seen it happening yet as I play in the evenings so not as busy.  Think it should work ok


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2021)

As above but we were last to the tee so we still to wait..


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Same. I would have been in the bar or on my way home rather than waiting 30 minutes to tee off on the 10th.

The last time I played the Brabazon I walked off after 9. There was about an hour wait due to everyone stopping at the halfway house, then hitting 2 shots of the 10th tee and taking photos.
		
Click to expand...

That is why I never play at one of my local courses, even though I can play it for free given that it has reciprocal arrangements with my club.  In the past I have played the first 9 there with no pressure whatsoever in front, only to find 6 groups waiting on the 10th tee. 😡


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 13, 2021)

Committee of 3 "notified" that we will be doing away with booking system, but have postponed that decision due to formal written complaints over no consultation or canvassing of members' opinions.
If it goes to a vote, I believe we will continue with the booking system and a one-tee only start.
I always enjoyed the roll-ups, but the benefits of a booking system outweigh any negatives for the majority, I believe.
I have no desire to force my personal wishes regarding start times upon others who might be in a majority and hold a different view when we all pay the same subs.
I hope management will be persuaded to take that view also.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

When you love your new golf bag apart from two minor things that really annoy you. Got the Big Max Drilite Hybrid, and it's great, but I just hate where they put the umbrella holder. It's on the underneath side, so when it's on the trolley it's wedge against it, and when you're carrying, gravity kind of makes it droop over time as it loosens the tie-up thing that's meant to hold it. Why didn't they just put the umbrella holder on the top side?? And the other thing was the cool pocket, which is quite tight so I snag the back of my hand against the zip each time I get my bottle out. 🤦🏻‍♂️ Superb bag otherwise!!


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			When you love your new golf bag apart from two minor things that really annoy you. Got the Big Max Drilite Hybrid, and it's great, but I just hate where they put the umbrella holder. It's on the underneath side, so when it's on the trolley it's wedge against it, and when you're carrying, gravity kind of makes it droop over time as it loosens the tie-up thing that's meant to hold it. Why didn't they just put the umbrella holder on the top side?? And the other thing was the cool pocket, which is quite tight so I snag the back of my hand against the zip each time I get my bottle out. 🤦🏻‍♂️ Superb bag otherwise!!
		
Click to expand...

Does it not have 2 places for an umbrella like the cart bags?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Does it not have 2 places for an umbrella like the cart bags?
		
Click to expand...

Not unless I've missed it! It only seems to go kind of underneath the back of the left side pocket.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			As above but we were last to the tee so we still to wait..
		
Click to expand...

Cant say I've played to often on a 2 tee start course but when I have people playing the hole before had priority,  so if you were playing 9 and some one teed of 10 when you caught up they had to stand aside. Have to say I'm glad we don't have this. I can't think of a single club up here that has a 2 tee start


----------



## Imurg (Aug 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Cant say I've played to often on a 2 tee start course but when I have people playing the hole before had priority,  so if you were playing 9 and some one teed of 10 when you caught up they had to stand aside. Have to say I'm glad we don't have this. I can't think of a single club up here that has a 2 tee start
		
Click to expand...

I'm hoping that in a few weeks there will be 1 less down here.....


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			I'm hoping that in a few weeks there will be 1 less down here.....
		
Click to expand...

Common sense applied would make a 2 tee start viable if a booking system was in place to prevent the hoards rocking up at the same time.

Maybe many clubs are just wanting to piss off all the new players and go back to the 'good old days' of a less than full membership..


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 13, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Cant say I've played to often on a 2 tee start course but when I have people playing the hole before had priority,  so if you were playing 9 and some one teed of 10 when you caught up they had to stand aside. Have to say I'm glad we don't have this. I can't think of a single club up here that has a 2 tee start
		
Click to expand...

Try having a three tee start like ours has.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Try having a three tee start like ours has. 

Click to expand...

I suppose its par for the course with courses in limited space like down there. In fact the only place that's 2 loops of 9 that could use a 2 tee start is Castle Stuart, but that's not a members course.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 13, 2021)

BRS Golf App has changed the interface - for the worse.
Why must people keep fiddling around with things that are just fine as they are?
(Actually, there has always been one thing wrong with the BRS App - it takes too long to load. But they haven't fixed that).


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 13, 2021)

cliveb said:



			BRS Golf App has changed the interface - for the worse.
Why must people keep fiddling around with things that are just fine as they are?
(Actually, there has always been one thing wrong with the BRS App - it takes too long to load. But they haven't fixed that).
		
Click to expand...

Just updated mine and it's certainly different but looks OK to me - and mine loads quickly


----------



## Bwgan (Aug 13, 2021)

Has the buddies option gone?
And I seem to have stopped receiving confirmation emails when i book?


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 13, 2021)

Bwgan said:



			Has the buddies option gone?
And I seem to have stopped receiving confirmation emails when i book?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got buddies on my app - didn’t actually book a time so don’t know about email confirmation


----------



## Bwgan (Aug 13, 2021)

Cant seem to find the buddies and usually the show up as a different colour?
Seems most tabs are just showing the same thing


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 13, 2021)

Buddies . We're not American. I'm sure it used to be Friends. I may need to start a petition to get the word changed.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 14, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Buddies . We're not American. I'm sure it used to be Friends. I may need to start a petition to get the word changed.
		
Click to expand...

Count me in.  I hate the tidal wave of Americanisms we have suffered in recent years.


----------



## IanM (Aug 14, 2021)

Missed golf today as up most of the night with thumping headache.... Still in bed feeling rough. 

No alcohol involved


----------



## harpo_72 (Aug 14, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Count me in.  I hate the tidal wave of Americanisms we have suffered in recent years.
		
Click to expand...

That’s Microsoft and Apple with their sly introduction of their slang language.. you cannot delete their dictionaries or use English UK language only. They have also invaded European and Asian business as English is the business language..I dunno about everyone else but I find it disgusting and a form of cultural deletion


----------



## Slime (Aug 14, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			That’s Microsoft and Apple with their sly introduction of their slang language.. you cannot delete their dictionaries or use English UK language only. They have also invaded European and Asian business as English is the business language..I dunno about everyone else but I find it disgusting and a form of cultural deletion
		
Click to expand...

Even the spell checker on this site tries to correct my spelling to American!


----------



## rulefan (Aug 14, 2021)

Slime said:



			Even the spell checker on this site tries to correct my spelling to American! 

Click to expand...

If you are using Microsoft, left click 'ENG' at the righthand end of the task bar and select 'Language preferences'. You can change Region & Language there.
Or for Chrome https://www.itsupportguides.com/kno...le-chrome-how-to-change-spell-check-language/

Or for anything else https://duckduckgo.com/


----------



## banjofred (Aug 14, 2021)

Complaining about Americans....

*It used to be.....Brits complained about how lazy the Americans are.....never walked anywhere. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be.....Brits complaining about Americans and their love of cars that are too big. Look what has happened here in the UK now. 
*It used to be....Brits complaining about Americans and how fat they are. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be....Brits complaining about crappy American tv shows. Look what has happened here in the UK now.

I could go on......people just like to complain about "other" people.....


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 14, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Complaining about Americans....

*It used to be.....Brits complained about how lazy the Americans are.....never walked anywhere. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be.....Brits complaining about Americans and their love of cars that are too big. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be....Brits complaining about Americans and how fat they are. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be....Brits complaining about crappy American tv shows. Look what has happened here in the UK now.

I could go on......people just like to complain about "other" people.....
		
Click to expand...

I wasn’t complaining about Americans, the people … I was complaining about AmericanISMS in speech.


----------



## banjofred (Aug 14, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			I wasn’t complaining about Americans, the people … I was complaining about AmericanISMS in speech.
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't about you..... although....there are plenty of crazy Americans....the people. Often stated.....I might be one of them

After living in a number of countries over the years.....I just get tired of people picking on other countries. Yes...that includes Americans being total ****** towards other countries. I'm still amazed the world is still surviving with all the crazy humans.....

Bringing it semi back to golf.....if I were more unbalanced than I already am.....my latest rounds of crappy golf would be enough to send me over the edge


----------



## Slab (Aug 14, 2021)

I have no idea what you need to do to make a golf ball go in a reasonably straight line for a reasonable distance


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Try having a three tee start like ours has. 

Click to expand...

We had a three tee start which used to work fine - except Saturday mornings. But Covid put an end to it & I  doubt we'll now go back. Mores the pity as it's killed the swindles..


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2021)

Slab said:



			I have no idea what you need to do to make a golf ball go in a reasonably straight line for a reasonable distance 

Click to expand...

New clubs is the answer


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 15, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Buddies . We're not American. I'm sure it used to be Friends. I may need to start a petition to get the word changed.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, I don't like "buddies".
I would be equally happy with "butties" or "marras" as they are UK expressions.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 15, 2021)

Texts scrambles pace of play. 5 hours yesterday


----------



## Italian outcast (Aug 15, 2021)

Dando said:



			New clubs is the answer
		
Click to expand...

Having recently discovered [in an idle moment] that Piltdown GC has no bunkers I'm thinking that for me International relocation is the best and only answer to my recent scores


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 15, 2021)

Yesterday in a comp a player who had to be repeatedly told by both myself and my partner not to stand behind either of us when we are taking a shot and would often be moving around in earshot (single seat buggy user) whilst we were doing the same.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 15, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Count me in.  I hate the tidal wave of Americanisms we have suffered in recent years.
		
Click to expand...

 I have been responsible for our Handbook for years. A couple of years ago it was put on the website and more recently it was turned in to a PDF by someone else.   Doing my annual check and update I found that a lot of the spelling had become the American version and not the English one
 eg .. ized instead of .. ised.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

Me and a mate put in a casual round card in yesterday for a laugh, he shot 42 points I was 41 lol. Got cut from 13.1 to 12.3.
Happy with the cut but miffed that it doesn't seem to take into account we were playing off the yellow tees. The course is much harder from the whites and there's no way I could shoot 41 points of the comp tees.


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Me and a mate put in a casual round card in yesterday for a laugh, he shot 42 points I was 41 lol. Got cut from 13.1 to 12.3.
Happy with the cut but miffed that it doesn't seem to take into account we were playing off the yellow tees. The course is much harder from the whites and there's no way I could shoot 41 points of the comp tees.
		
Click to expand...

Was it a card, if so did you indicate tees played? The yellow tees will most likely have a different course rating & slope, what differential for the round has gone on your record?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			Was it a card, if so did you indicate tees played? The yellow tees will most likely have a different course rating & slope, what differential for the round has gone on your record?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I chose yellow tees on the computer before the round, score differential says 10.6 whatever that means.


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yes I chose yellow tees on the computer before the round, score differential says 10.6 whatever that means.
		
Click to expand...

Cool, go on then , what's the course?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Me and a mate put in a casual round card in yesterday for a laugh, he shot 42 points I was 41 lol. Got cut from 13.1 to 12.3.
Happy with the cut but miffed that it doesn't seem to take into account we were playing off the yellow tees. The course is much harder from the whites and there's no way I could shoot 41 points of the comp tees.
		
Click to expand...

It will take it into account but I know what you mean. The reality is way different to the theory.

Still, nice to get 41 points 👍


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			Cool, go on then , what's the course?
		
Click to expand...

Garesfield aka Royal Garesfield


----------



## IainP (Aug 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Garesfield aka Royal Garesfield 

Click to expand...

Everyone likes a Royal course 😆
#caveat - am not an expert.
Whites have a CR of 72.1, Yellows is 70.0.

So whites are anticipated to be 2 shots more difficult, in crude terms your 41 from yellows would be equivalent to you scoring 39 from whites. (Before putting slope & comp % into play, but the slopes are very similar).

That said, it may be worth querying the differential with your h sec. (assuming you scored on every hole) - from what you have shared I can't quite tie that up.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 15, 2021)

IainP said:



			Everyone likes a Royal course 😆
#caveat - am not an expert.
Whites have a CR of 72.1, Yellows is 70.0.

So whites are anticipated to be 2 shots more difficult, in crude terms your 41 from yellows would be equivalent to you scoring 39 from whites. (Before putting slope & comp % into play, but the slopes are very similar).

That said, it may be worth querying the differential with your h sec. (assuming you scored on every hole) - from what you have shared I can't quite tie that up.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I'll look into it


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 15, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Yes I chose yellow tees on the computer before the round, score differential says 10.6 whatever that means.
		
Click to expand...


5.1 Calculation of a Score Differential

An 18-hole Score Differential is calculated as follows and rounded to the nearest
tenth, with .5 rounded upwards:

Score Differential = (113 ÷Slope Rating) x (adjusted gross score –Course Rating – PCC adjustment)

Adjusted gross gross is reference to any score worse than nett double bogey (the score at which you receive zero points0 is adjusted to nett double bogey

You can see from this that that whites and yellows can produce quite different differentials

Your sec will tell you to look at your EG WHS record where it is all plainly laid out and the only place you will see the PCC  for the day.


----------



## Dando (Aug 15, 2021)

Popped to the driving this evening to get out the house and members of the local caravan club turned up. They didn’t have any volume control and the kids spent more time on
The range picking up golf balls than in the bays.
As I walked out to the chipping green the little darlings were taking lumps out of the putting green while the parents sat and watched


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 15, 2021)

The young lad Austin Greaser currently playing in the final of the US Amateur keeps spitting. He's just gobbed on one of the greens.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 15, 2021)

Slow play

Played charity day today 
21 points going out. Then proper got held up by group ahead. Looking for balls, coming back to tee to play shots 

Just broke my stride .. my own fault need to learn 

33 points total .. 5th out of 48

Just frustrating


----------



## Slime (Aug 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The young lad Austin Greaser currently playing in the final of the US Amateur keeps spitting. He's just gobbed on one of the greens.
		
Click to expand...

Thankfully, he's just been beaten.


----------



## ExRabbit (Aug 16, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Texts scrambles pace of play. 5 hours yesterday
		
Click to expand...

We went out first today in a 3-man scramble - 3 hrs 50.

We are all pretty quick players anyway to be fair, but we were held up a bit a few times by a four ball in front of us, so we would have probably been a quite a bit quicker on our own.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 16, 2021)

Italian outcast said:



			Having recently discovered [in an idle moment] that Piltdown GC has no bunkers I'm thinking that for me International relocation is the best and only answer to my recent scores
		
Click to expand...

Charnwood Forest Golf Club, near me, has no bunkers. It is not easy, however. Par is 69 and course rating 70.5.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 16, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I have been responsible for our Handbook for years. A couple of years ago it was put on the website and more recently it was turned in to a PDF by someone else.   Doing my annual check and update I found that a lot of the spelling had become the American version and not the English one
eg .. ized instead of .. ised.
		
Click to expand...

🤮


----------



## Neilds (Aug 16, 2021)

jim8flog said:



			I have been responsible for our Handbook for years. A couple of years ago it was put on the website and more recently it was turned in to a PDF by someone else.   Doing my annual check and update I found that a lot of the spelling had become the American version and not the English one
eg .. ized instead of .. ised.
		
Click to expand...

This is not 100% correct.  ize is quite often the correct English way of spelling words and not the American version.  Collins English Dictionary for example states that Organization is British English.  Personally, i prefer ise but what do I know!


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 16, 2021)

Neilds said:



			This is not 100% correct.  ize is quite often the correct English way of spelling words and not the American version.  Collins English Dictionary for example states that Organization is British English.  Personally, i prefer ise but what do I know!

Click to expand...

I'm not surprized.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 17, 2021)

banjofred said:



			Complaining about Americans....

*It used to be.....Brits complained about how lazy the Americans are.....never walked anywhere. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be.....Brits complaining about Americans and their love of cars that are too big. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be....Brits complaining about Americans and how fat they are. Look what has happened here in the UK now.
*It used to be....Brits complaining about crappy American tv shows. Look what has happened here in the UK now.

I could go on......people just like to complain about "other" people.....
		
Click to expand...

Omg you are right! A lady opposite us drives 2 mins to work. The amount of grossly obeese people about make me look skinny and the size of the piggin cars is ridiculous.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 17, 2021)

Just back from a short session on the range. Intent was to start to consolidate success of good knock on Saturday when I played with our head pro.  So on range I hit some really nice balls and then, gulp, a couple of unmentionables creep in.

Pro was giving a lesson and he when done he wanders across to me.  Right says he.  We have you good on your process - i saw you did that well on Saturday and it really helped towards your good score.  However now we must fix your striking because as we have just seen you are still susceptible to the unmentionables - but we can sort that. Just because you thought you were hitting the ball well on Saturday doesn’t mean that, in fact, you were.

And so he sets about changing my address position and resetting my thinking about how I am striking the ball.  And after 15mins or so I can see what he is on about.  Golf is so bleedin’ irritating.  Just when you think that you have the answer some ‘smart Alec‘ pro comes along and tells you that well maybe not quite…but the way for me  is out there 👍😻


----------



## IainP (Aug 17, 2021)

Neilds said:



			This is not 100% correct.  ize is quite often the correct English way of spelling words and not the American version.  Collins English Dictionary for example states that Organization is British English.  Personally, i prefer ise but what do I know!

Click to expand...

To be fair they are based in California!
Most on-line options will aim to cover most options 
https://www.collinsdictionary.com/amp/english/organisation


----------



## sunshine (Aug 18, 2021)

Neilds said:



			This is not 100% correct.  ize is quite often the correct English way of spelling words and not the American version.  Collins English American Dictionary for example states that Organization is British English.  Personally, i prefer ise but what do I know!

Click to expand...

Fixed it for you. Collins can't spell proper.

Most English words ending -tion entered the English language from France and so the French spelling is the more correct.


----------



## Slime (Aug 18, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Just back from a short session on the range. Intent was to start to consolidate success of good knock on Saturday when I played with our head pro.  So on range I hit some really nice balls and then, gulp, a couple of *unmentionables* creep in.

Pro was giving a lesson and he when done he wanders across to me.  Right says he.  We have you good on your process - i saw you did that well on Saturday and it really helped towards your good score.  However now we must fix your striking because as we have just seen you are still susceptible to the *unmentionables* - but we can sort that. Just because you thought you were hitting the ball well on Saturday doesn’t mean that, in fact, you were.

And so he sets about changing my address position and resetting my thinking about how I am striking the ball.  And after 15mins or so I can see what he is on about.  Golf is so bleedin’ irritating.  Just when you think that you have the answer some ‘smart Alec‘ pro comes along and tells you that well maybe not quite…but the way for me  is out there 👍😻
		
Click to expand...

Genuine question, but why can't you just say 'shanks'?
Surely you can't think it'll be unlucky ..................................................... because you're already suffering from them.
It's like thespians refusing to say 'Macbeth', I just don't get it.


----------



## davidy233 (Aug 18, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Fixed it for you. Collins can't spell* properly.*

Click to expand...


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 18, 2021)

I think “proper” was meant to be a joke.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 18, 2021)

woooooosh


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 18, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			I'm not surprized.[/QUOTE

I was going to refer to the spelling of urine but thought it might get me in to naughty book.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 18, 2021)

Slime said:



			Genuine question, but why can't you just say 'shanks'?
Surely you can't think it'll be unlucky ..................................................... because you're already suffering from them.
It's like thespians refusing to say 'Macbeth', I just don't get it.
		
Click to expand...

It’s all in the mind…so best to not mention the word..so yes…just like Macbeth.  I’m just about getting over it…but others might not be in that situation.  So I don’t use the word.  They can utterly kill destroy your love of golf - indeed it can make you want to just give the game up altogether.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2021)

A week ago my wife agreed to get me a new putter for my birthday. In the two rounds since then I've putted better than ever before with the old one. Typical isn't it?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 19, 2021)

I have a common one today.  In semi-final of our clubs Mid-Week K/O comp to be played by Friday 3rd Sept.  And enquiring for suitable dates my opponent tells me he is already playing Mon-Thurs next week and is away after the 31st.  Brilliant.  So for mid-week dates that leaves what I can do - tomorrow morning, next Friday, or B/H Monday 30th.  And my Mrs rather prefers me to avoid Fridays if possible as she doesn’t work Fridays.


----------



## Dando (Aug 19, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			A week ago my wife agreed to get me a new putter for my birthday. In the two rounds since then I've putted better than ever before with the old one. Typical isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

It’s just flirting with you!


----------



## Pants (Aug 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have a common one today.  In semi-final of our clubs Mid-Week K/O comp to be played by Friday 3rd Sept.  And enquiring for suitable dates my opponent tells me he is already playing Mon-Thurs next week and is away after the 31st.  Brilliant.  So for mid-week dates that leaves what I can do - tomorrow morning, next Friday, or B/H Monday 30th.  And my Mrs rather prefers me to avoid Fridays if possible as she doesn’t work Fridays.
		
Click to expand...

Cardinal sin letting opponent choose his dates first.  Tell him which days you can play next week and that he will have to change his arrangements.  Give him more dates than he has allowed you and you have the higher "moral ground"


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 19, 2021)

Pants said:



			Cardinal sin letting opponent choose his dates first.  Tell him which days you can play next week and that he will have to change his arrangements.  Give him more dates than he has allowed you and you have the higher "moral ground"
		
Click to expand...

Yep our rules are 3 dates one must be a weekend. I just email any oppo that.


----------



## Slab (Aug 19, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have a common one today.  In semi-final of our clubs Mid-Week K/O comp to be played by Friday 3rd Sept.  And enquiring for suitable dates my opponent tells me he is already playing Mon-Thurs next week and is away after the 31st.  Brilliant.  So for mid-week dates that leaves what I can do - tomorrow morning, next Friday, or B/H Monday 30th.  And my Mrs rather prefers me to avoid Fridays if possible as she doesn’t work Fridays.
		
Click to expand...

Chin up, it could be worse
Top of the draw for our knockout gets to pick the course the tie will be played at... From 8 venues


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 19, 2021)

Hitting perfect drives leaving less than pitching wedge to the pin. Then making bogies. 3 times in 9 holes tonight 🤬


----------



## backwoodsman (Aug 20, 2021)

The blighters who hit practice shots down right side of our 13th hole (which is permissible from the practice ground). And then don't pick them up. Makes finding a ball played off the tee a darn sight harder than it should be ...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 20, 2021)

Pants said:



			Cardinal sin letting opponent choose his dates first.  Tell him which days you can play next week and that he will have to change his arrangements.  Give him more dates than he has allowed you and you have the higher "moral ground"
		
Click to expand...

…which I should have done…I could play any day in the next two weeks…anyway…looks like we’ll be playing next Saturday. Not ideal but there you go.  I’ll cope.  Just have to win 🙄


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 20, 2021)

My body and mind's inability to function properly after 13/14 holes. Twice this week I've been on course to shoot my best ever scores and twice I've absolutely fallen apart for the past 4 or 5 holes.

On the cusp on breaking 80 regularly if it wasn't for these brainfarts.

I've a strong suspicion its food and drink related (specifically a lack of).


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 20, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			My body and mind's inability to function properly after 13/14 holes. Twice this week I've been on course to shoot my best ever scores and twice I've absolutely fallen apart for the past 4 or 5 holes.

On the cusp on breaking 80 regularly if it wasn't for these brainfarts.

I've a strong suspicion its food and drink related (specifically a lack of).
		
Click to expand...

By making sure I had two bottles of water and a couple of snacks (low fat/sugar obviously ), it does stop me fading over the last 3/4 holes - it used to happen a lot before I starting carrying extra fuel/drink.


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 20, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			My body and mind's inability to function properly after 13/14 holes. Twice this week I've been on course to shoot my best ever scores and twice I've absolutely fallen apart for the past 4 or 5 holes.

On the cusp on breaking 80 regularly if it wasn't for these brainfarts.

I've a strong suspicion its food and drink related (specifically a lack of).
		
Click to expand...

I know many people on another thread have said its nonsense. But keeping energy levels up is very important. To do that the body needs fuel. And it needs to be in the form of food and drink that releases energy quickly. There is no point eating something on tbe 10th tee that will take 2 hours to digest and release energy.

Sugar and quick releases carbs are your friend.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Aug 20, 2021)

Bought a Motocaddy MP3 14 /6/21 £670 from a Club 80 miles away. Arrived for an Open Comp on Wednesday and was not working. Not the battery as it worked with another battery. Contacted Motocaddy and Pro shop where I bought it from who was not interested. Motocaddy said it was probably the fascia that had gone and had to send it to a Motocaddy Repairer, the nearest happens to be a 1.75 hour round trip 80 mile. Need to order part, they have no idea when it Willie returned and then I have to go back again to collect. No trolley at present and now need to hire one to play golf.

Repeat 2 months old. What is reasonable from Motacaddy in the circumstances?


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Bought a Motocaddy MP3 14 /6/21 £670 from a Club 80 miles away. Arrived for an Open Comp on Wednesday and was not working. Not the battery as it worked with another battery. Contacted Motocaddy and Pro shop where I bought it from who was not interested. Motocaddy said it was probably the fascia that had gone and had to send it to a Motocaddy Repairer, the nearest happens to be a 1.75 hour round trip 80 mile. Need to order part, they have no idea when it Willie returned and then I have to go back again to collect. No trolley at present and now need to hire one to play golf.

Repeat 2 months old. What is reasonable from Motacaddy in the circumstances?
		
Click to expand...

I suppose its just unlucky where you got it from and the nearest repair place are so far away.  It will be warranty work, so at least it will get sorted FOC. My front wheel bearing went on my new Power caddy when I got it, but lucky enough there is a local repair place in Inverness, otherwise I would have been in the same boat .


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 20, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Bought a Motocaddy MP3 14 /6/21 £670 from a Club 80 miles away. Arrived for an Open Comp on Wednesday and was not working. Not the battery as it worked with another battery. Contacted Motocaddy and Pro shop where I bought it from who was not interested. Motocaddy said it was probably the fascia that had gone and had to send it to a Motocaddy Repairer, the nearest happens to be a 1.75 hour round trip 80 mile. Need to order part, they have no idea when it Willie returned and then I have to go back again to collect. No trolley at present and now need to hire one to play golf.

Repeat 2 months old. What is reasonable from Motacaddy in the circumstances?
		
Click to expand...

Should have bought a GoKart


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 20, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I know many people on another thread have said its nonsense. But keeping energy levels up is very important. To do that the body needs fuel. And it needs to be in the form of food and drink that releases energy quickly. There is no point eating something on tbe 10th tee that will take 2 hours to digest and release energy.

Sugar and quick releases carbs are your friend.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree, I was having the same problems, but now have a snack at the turn and cured the problem


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 20, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I know many people on another thread have said its nonsense. But keeping energy levels up is very important. To do that the body needs fuel. And it needs to be in the form of food and drink that releases energy quickly. There is no point eating something on tbe 10th tee that will take 2 hours to digest and release energy.

Sugar and quick releases carbs are your friend.
		
Click to expand...

Oh it absolutely is key. I'm just terrible at having the discipline to actually eat them. The number of unopened bottles of water that roll around in my boot is a joke.

I'm going to start buying 3 snacks and having one on each of the 5th, 10th and 15th tees I think.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I have a common one today.  In semi-final of our clubs Mid-Week K/O comp to be played by Friday 3rd Sept.  And enquiring for suitable dates my opponent tells me he is already playing Mon-Thurs next week and is away after the 31st.  Brilliant.  So for mid-week dates that leaves what I can do - tomorrow morning, next Friday, or B/H Monday 30th.  And my Mrs rather prefers me to avoid Fridays if possible as she doesn’t work Fridays.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I've had this a few times this year. I just say, well if your games that you are playing aren't opens and are just comps at our place you can pull out of those and join me at one of the dates that I can play on. And they back down.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 21, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Should have bought a GoKart
		
Click to expand...

Despite all the post regarding duff stuff from elsewhere people still insist of purchasing inferior products. LOL. 

And despite all my post regarding praise of said GK products I have yet to receive any freebies. All I have had from them is top quality service. Damn their eyes!!!!


----------



## IanM (Aug 21, 2021)

Monsoon here this morning.  By the time we got to the third green, it was mainly under water.

Then the assistant appears waving everyone in.

Having not played all week, I don't need this on a Saturday in August


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2021)

IanM said:



			Monsoon here this morning.  By the time we got to the third green, it was mainly under water.

Then the assistant appears waving everyone in.

Having not played all week, I don't need this on a Saturday in August
		
Click to expand...

Wait until the kids go back in a couple of weeks..it'll be cracking the pavements....


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Rare Saturday morning comp bumped into late afternoon/evening to make room for a rescheduled men's comp. Hanging around the house getting more randomly irritated by the minute.
		
Click to expand...

Can't have the womenfolk playing before lunch for heaven's sake..it'll be cats and dogs living together next...
Nice to know where you stand isn't it.....


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Aug 21, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Bought a Motocaddy MP3 14 /6/21 £670 from a Club 80 miles away. Arrived for an Open Comp on Wednesday and was not working. Not the battery as it worked with another battery. Contacted Motocaddy and Pro shop where I bought it from who was not interested. Motocaddy said it was probably the fascia that had gone and had to send it to a Motocaddy Repairer, the nearest happens to be a 1.75 hour round trip 80 mile. Need to order part, they have no idea when it Willie returned and then I have to go back again to collect. No trolley at present and now need to hire one to play golf.

Repeat 2 months old. What is reasonable from Motacaddy in the circumstances?
		
Click to expand...

Your anger should be directed at the pro shop that sold you the trolley as it is they, and not Motocaddy, with whom you contracted.

Having said that I wouldn't be very pleased with the reliability of the product but I would still be even more angry with the retailer who you said "was not interested".


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2021)

And here's another reason I'd like a booking system at the club..
I'm at a loose end this afternoon - I've got time to fit in a game.
Non of my usual crowd are around so it would be a solo round...
The weather is clearing and looks to be much better than this morning 
Did the usual Saturday morning bunch turn up or did they defer to this afternoon? 
If I get ready and rock up at 2 will I find 3 or 4 groups waiting on each tee?
The only way to find out is turn up....

If only there was a way of knowing....


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Rare Saturday morning comp bumped into late afternoon/evening to make room for a rescheduled men's comp. Hanging around the house getting more randomly irritated by the minute.
		
Click to expand...

K...don't suppose you could nip out and remove the flags on the back 9, could you?-after all ,it's only men and probably won't be near back 9 yet
Or you could just watch the Ladies on Sky?


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 21, 2021)

Imurg said:



			And here's another reason I'd like a booking system at the club..
I'm at a loose end this afternoon - I've got time to fit in a game.
Non of my usual crowd are around so it would be a solo round...
The weather is clearing and looks to be much better than this morning
Did the usual Saturday morning bunch turn up or did they defer to this afternoon?
If I get ready and rock up at 2 will I find 3 or 4 groups waiting on each tee?
The only way to find out is turn up....

If only there was a way of knowing....

Click to expand...

Alexander Graham Bell invented something that may help you in this??


----------



## Imurg (Aug 21, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Alexander Graham Bell invented something that may help you in this??
		
Click to expand...

Sadly the Pro won't know..we don't book in with him and most people go from the car park to the course without going past the shop.
And he may well be out giving lessons....


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Obviously watching the open but today's plan was to play the medal then get back and in time to watch the leaders.  

Click to expand...

Get it that you're peed off ( taser match secretary?-) How many in the ladies?--asking 'cos at our place Ladies and Junior times are pretty well sacrosanct!!
Louise up to -5 and giving herself chances. Tihng is they all look as easy swinging as you can get-no sore backs or twinges there ( or is it just because I'm in the older bracket and feel it)?


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Course waterlogged so my comp cancelled. Really disappointed - with recent good form and soft, windless conditions I felt it was there for the taking today.

Oh well, at least I get to watch the open.
		
Click to expand...

Thought your place was good draining? No?-Begins with an 'M' doesn't it and has a very impressive turreted clubhouse?..Or has my brain been fried ( again)
Hope the men got their comp out the way ( so don't mess with yours again)
Some great golf on the box-from all of them-BUT,absolute class from L.D....just hope that she is so cool tomorrow--btw have you came across/played with her or cleaned her clubs!
Got your comments about you playing well-keep it up!


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I'd agree, I was having the same problems, but now have a snack at the turn and cured the problem
		
Click to expand...

When you say “snack” it’s really a another full English


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 21, 2021)

Dando said:



			When you say “snack” it’s really a another full English
		
Click to expand...

If only, some saw dust mixed with oats and glue coated in sugar, does the trick though


----------



## Dando (Aug 21, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			If only, some saw dust mixed with oats and glue coated in sugar, does the trick though
		
Click to expand...

Call yourself a golfer? That’s rabbit food


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 22, 2021)

Despite my score in the medal not  being one of my best 8 my inex has dropped 🤒
It's only 0.1 but now 2.6, which is not what the doctor ordered 🤔


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Despite my score in the medal not  being one of my best 8 my inex has dropped 🤒
It's only 0.1 but now 2.6, which is not what the doctor ordered 🤔
		
Click to expand...

🤣
Keep it up, you'll be off scratch soon 👍🤦‍♂️


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Despite my score in the medal not  being one of my best 8 my inex has dropped 🤒
It's only 0.1 but now 2.6, which is not what the doctor ordered 🤔
		
Click to expand...

 Thinking about it, you are doing it all wrong.
Don't play unless there's a 40 mph wind then get out there and play 36 holes submitting general play cards.

Few rounds in those conditions aided by pcc of 0 and you will be up to 28 in no time 😉


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 22, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Thinking about it, you are doing it all wrong.
Don't play unless there's a 40 mph wind then get out there and play 36 holes submitting general play cards.

Few rounds in those conditions aided by pcc of 0 and you will be up to 28 in no time 😉
		
Click to expand...

I think you could be right.

Playing with my mate dave yesterday who's in the same boat, he was off 3 under the old system but now finds himself off scratch, by his own admission he isn't a scratch golfer, same as I'm not a 3 capper..we both are coming to the conclusion of why are we bothering to play in any of the comps. We have no chance of the gross prizes with the amount of plus figure players at the club and not a chance of any of the handicap prizes, yesterday's was won by a 18 handicap who was off 15 before with an 80 gross for 62 net, gross was won by plus 1 with a 68.
Forcaste was for wind, but not a breath, well until I was heading home, quite a strong westerly by lunchtime


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 22, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			I think you could be right.

Playing with my mate dave yesterday who's in the same boat, he was off 3 under the old system but now finds himself off scratch, by his own admission he isn't a scratch golfer, same as I'm not a 3 capper..we both are coming to the conclusion of why are we bothering to play in any of the comps. W*e have no chance of the gross prizes with the amount of plus figure players at the club and not a chance of any of the handicap prizes, yesterday's was won by a 18 handicap who was off 15 before with an 80 gross for 62 net, gross was won by plus 1 with a 68.*
Forcaste was for wind, but not a breath, well until I was heading home, quite a strong westerly by lunchtime
		
Click to expand...


Just noticed one of our comps last week was won by a guy playing off 32, who had 47 points. Net 59.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2021)

GolfNow just sent me an advertising email inviting me to book a round at Bushey Hall.. which has been closed for about two years.  Cheers for that.


----------



## Dando (Aug 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			GolfNow just sent me an advertising email inviting me to book a round at Bushey Hall.. which has been closed for about two years.  Cheers for that.
		
Click to expand...

at least you won't moan about slow play!


----------



## williamalex1 (Aug 23, 2021)

Our invitation 4 man Texas Scramble winning score net 50.


----------



## Dando (Aug 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			“Winner’s Circle” - can we just stop saying that now please? Especially you, Andrew Coltart!

Oh and well done Tony Finau on getting back into it....
		
Click to expand...

what about all the other shapes? isn't just using circle shapeist?


----------



## Wilson (Aug 24, 2021)

I forgot my putter head had come loose last week, can't get it repaired in time for tomorrow, putting with my 2i I would think...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2021)

My local driving ranges have all dropped like flies. Wouldn't normally affect me much as I don't generally go anyway, but now my wife is getting into it and asked if we could maybe go practise after work. There used to be one 5 minutes down the road that was closed years ago. Stanmore & Edgeware one closed down two years ago. Ruislip was killed off by HS2. There's the Nine of Herts but I don't know how late it opens since it's not floodlit, my dad reckons they tend to have run out of balls by 5 ish! Northwick Park one is closed for refurbishments, it seems like they're upgrading it to a Top Golf style target-based thing, so no doubt it will double in price anyway. The next nearest ones are either A1 in Borehamwood or the West London Golf Centre in Northolt, both are about half hour drives.   An hour round trip just to smack 50 range balls around isn't very appealing.


----------



## IanM (Aug 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The next nearest ones are either A1 in Borehamwood or the West London Golf Centre in Northolt, both are about half hour drives.   An hour round trip just to smack 50 range balls around isn't very appealing.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure where you live, but is Radlett a bit nearer?   

My sister lives in Radlett... bro in law took me to Top Golf in Watford a while back.  I thought it was just a very expensive driving range.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 24, 2021)

IanM said:



			Not sure where you live, but is Radlett a bit nearer?

My sister lives in Radlett... bro in law took me to Top Golf in Watford a while back.  I thought it was just a very expensive driving range.
		
Click to expand...

Similar distance I think but might be worth a go, thanks.

Yeah, I like Top Golf for a laugh with friends but not for a proper practise. It works out about 7 quid for 20 balls now I think, on that basis. It's more akin to going ten pin bowling or some other group activity I would think. [Edit: Christ, it's actually 8 quid a game now. It wasn't that long ago it was 6.50.]


----------



## IanM (Aug 24, 2021)

40p a ball?  Isn't that more than the cost of buying a range ball!


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2021)

I'm playing the best I have in years, putting the best I have in a long time but I'm holing absolutely nothing. I know I should be happy to 2 putt most holes but I'm letting 3 or 4 good birdie chances slip every round. Sort of a good random irritation


----------



## cliveb (Aug 24, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My local driving ranges have all dropped like flies.
		
Click to expand...

I could easily be wrong, but was under the impression that the driving range at Bushey Golf and Country Club was back in operation.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 25, 2021)

cliveb said:



			I could easily be wrong, but was under the impression that the driving range at Bushey Golf and Country Club was back in operation.
		
Click to expand...

Really?? I thought they opened a restaurant there or something. 😂 We managed to get on Nine of Herts in the end, it was still open, although we had to wait 5 minutes for bays as there are only 11 there.


----------



## Sproughton (Aug 25, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Really?? I thought they opened a restaurant there or something. 😂 We managed to get on Nine of Herts in the end, it was still open, although we had to wait 5 minutes for bays as there are only 11 there.
		
Click to expand...

It definitely is open, but it's now only one floor with the restaurant taking up the old shop and top floor.


----------



## Dando (Aug 26, 2021)

Watching the Curtis cup and on the 2nd tee the American hit her drive left and not a peep from her!
Luckily the others in her group shouted fore!


----------



## Wilson (Aug 26, 2021)

Wilson said:



			I forgot my putter head had come loose last week, can't get it repaired in time for tomorrow, putting with my 2i I would think...
		
Click to expand...

Got it back in time for my round, but it's not straight!!


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 27, 2021)

how well I hit the ball at the end of a lesson


----------



## IainP (Aug 27, 2021)

Ended up watching a TXG video last night where Matt was hitting 95 mph swing speed drivers to simulate "men's average". Those slow motion half swings were pretty depressing in an odd way 🥴😁


----------



## Wilson (Aug 28, 2021)

A 4ball who wouldn’t let me through as a single, plenty of opportunity but made sure they didn’t let me get close enough to ask, one of the group was practically sprinting off each tee to avoid me - I can assume that was why he was wearing pulled up white socks, it’s the only reason I can think of, that a man in his mid 40’s should be wearing them.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 28, 2021)

Being stuck behind a 2 ball who were both playing 2 balls each. Fine if you're reasonably accurate and consistent. Not fine when you're walking 50 yards across the fairway to get to your other ball. 

Just seems quite selfish on these nights where light is at much more of a premium for these post work rounds.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 28, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Being stuck behind a 2 ball who were both playing 2 balls each. Fine if you're reasonably accurate and consistent. Not fine when you're walking 50 yards across the fairway to get to your other ball.

Just seems quite selfish on these nights where light is at much more of a premium for these post work rounds.
		
Click to expand...

That's poor. I would have asked to play through.


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2021)

Caddying for golfers who don't know their left from right.


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 28, 2021)

Hitting a level par round yesterday in the monthly stableford for 40 points and coming 2nd on count back. At least the winner was also a single figure golfer.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 28, 2021)

Slight irritation on Professionals Day today..
Approx 200 players..
50 groups.
Nearest the pin is on the 10th hole...
7th group out and there's a Hole in One.......


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 28, 2021)

Guy at the kings practice ground this afternoon who was hitting from the practice chipping green, that's bad enough but to make matters worse the covered bays were between him and the range. Ball could easily hit the bays and gone anywhere, houses close by and walkers who sometimes cut across the place could not see him so could easily walk across with no clue he was there hitting until it was too late


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 28, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Slight irritation on Professionals Day today..
Approx 200 players..
50 groups.
Nearest the pin is on the 10th hole...
7th group out and there's a Hole in One.......

Click to expand...

That's not near. It's in. By definition, not near! 

At least, that's the line I'd be using if I was 3" away!


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2021)

Yellow tee medal yesterday....  so why put several of the yellow markers back on the white teeing grounds?   (Not where they're measured from)


----------



## Slab (Aug 29, 2021)

Monthly comp rained off after 8 holes yesterday 😢


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

During yesterday's comp there were a couple of times, early on, when one of our group wanted the flag out for his putt.
To save time and the flag hokey-cokey I putted with the flag out for the first time since I can remember.....
I, fairly soon, worked out that the flag is staying in for my putts even if it has to go back in and come back out again..too bad.
#flagsin


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2021)

Imurg said:



			During yesterday's comp there were a couple of times, early on, when one of our group wanted the flag out for his putt.
To save time and the flag hokey-cokey I putted with the flag out for the first time since I can remember.....
I, fairly soon, worked out that the flag is staying in for my putts even if it has to go back in and come back out again..too bad.
#flagsin
		
Click to expand...

I keep the flag in all the time....studies seem to back that view up. Although as I've said before....one course I play at has the widest dang flags I've ever seen. I've thought about taking the flag out a few times. My regular club has noticeably thinner shafts....I don't even consider taking it out there. If they forked up the money to buy those really thin at the bottom flags I would kick in extra money to help out.....

Some people can't putt with the flag in.... I get it. It doesn't bother me though. Some people really have trouble when the flag is out.... I can go either way, but prefer the target help even on short putts with the flag in.

Get thin flags.....


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 29, 2021)

I find that I prefer putting with it in … it gives me a visual reference point.


----------



## Slime (Aug 29, 2021)

Bernd Wiesberger


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2021)

Slime said:



			Bernd Wiesberger
		
Click to expand...

Dropped a right one there...


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 29, 2021)

IanM said:



			My sister lives in Radlett... bro in law took me to Top Golf in Watford a while back.  I thought it was just a very expensive driving range.
		
Click to expand...

 Ditto to that comment. My son used to go but as I only went once a year I had to renew my membership every time. I used to take my daughter in laws shots for her when there was a chance of a special prize with the next ball.


----------



## Fromtherough (Aug 29, 2021)

Lost a ball today that I’d used for 48 consecutive holes, which is quite a feat for me round my course. Made the mistake of saying it would be retired at the end of the round, two shots before I fired it high and wide into the river.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Aug 29, 2021)

Fromtherough said:



			Lost a ball today that I’d used for 48 consecutive holes, which is quite a feat for me round my course. Made the mistake of saying it would be retired at the end of the round, two shots before I fired it high and wide* into the river.*

Click to expand...

14th Eaglescliffe.


----------



## Junior (Aug 30, 2021)

Being 2 over on the 17th having made 1 birdie and 9 pars in the last 10 holes and :-

1. Missing 5 birdie putts from inside 6-10ft.
2. Glancing a branch on 17, losing a ball and having to play 3 off the tee.  Finished treble bogey , par (another shortish putt missed).


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2021)

There's a mixed comp on today and the 1st is closed between 2 and 3 and the 10th between 4 and 5.
We know this as we get a weekly report on things li,e this..
We turn up at 7 today only to overhear 2 guys saying that because of this comp, the Monday rollup that goes out from both tees between 1 and 1.30 had moved themselves to a 9am start.
We would normally go off the 10th to miss another rollup that goes out at 8 from the 10th...
There were 3 2 balls in front on the 10th hole and I calculated that, if we went off the 10th, we would get stuck in the 9am rollup.
But if we went off the 1st we would beat it and only have to deal with the Seniors...
Off the first we went and made it round 10 minutes before the rollup - job done.
But several other groups of players who weren't in the rollup got caught and are probably still out there, potentially mucking up BHMonday plans.
It really shouldn't be this difficult to,play golf as a full 7 day unlimited member...

If only there was a way of knowing........


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2021)

Had a fitting this morning, very thorough, spent over an hour hitting various combos of heads and shafts. 
Narrowed down to Taylormade Sim 2 and Mizuno Hot Metal Pro (P790s we’re lovely and went well but pipped by both the others). All best combos were on the Pro Modus 3 105R shaft… 

Heads available 4- 5weeks. Shafts seemingly 4- 5 MONTHS! 

Went from quite energised and happy to flat and despondent in 30 seconds.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Had a fitting this morning, very thorough, spent over an hour hitting various combos of heads and shafts.
Narrowed down to Taylormade Sim 2 and Mizuno Hot Metal Pro (P790s we’re lovely and went well but pipped by both the others). All best combos were on the Pro Modus 3 105R shaft…

Heads available 4- 5weeks. Shafts seemingly 4- 5 MONTHS!

Went from quite energised and happy to flat and despondent in 30 seconds.
		
Click to expand...

It's the way it is...I got lucky 6 weeks ago on my fit..everything in stock.
Worth a troll around the online shops to see if you can find a set that matches your spec?


----------



## GreiginFife (Aug 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It's the way it is...I got lucky 6 weeks ago on my fit..everything in stock.
Worth a troll around the online shops to see if you can find a set that matches your spec?
		
Click to expand...

Just been doing that, problem seems to be that the Modus is custom offering in each of the models so probably the same challenge to get them. 
Can’t imagine why it’s suddenly become much more difficult to get components… 🙄


----------



## Slime (Aug 31, 2021)

Three putting from 20' ................................ for a par!
2nd time I've done that, on the same hole, in the last few weeks.


----------



## DRW (Aug 31, 2021)

5 Hours for a round is to long


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2021)

Following on from my earlier moans about my club scrapping the tee booking system. They've now updated it, so it's enormously more complicated before, and fails to fix the issue we had with it anyway. Now in the morning you can book the 1st up until 10am, or don't book and play off the 1st, and vice versa in the afternoon after 12:30. But we still can't play between 10 and 12:30. *bangs head on wall*  On Sundays it's even worse, can't play between 9:15 and 12:30. Who comes up with this stuff?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 31, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Following on from my earlier moans about my club scrapping the tee booking system. They've now updated it, so it's enormously more complicated before, and fails to fix the issue we had with it anyway. Now in the morning you can book the 1st up until 10am, or don't book and play off the 1st, and vice versa in the afternoon after 12:30. But we still can't play between 10 and 12:30. *bangs head on wall*  On Sundays it's even worse, can't play between 9:15 and 12:30. Who comes up with this stuff?
		
Click to expand...

That really confuses me. Some of the peak weekend times and nobody can play. seems mad.


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2021)

GB72 said:



			That really confuses me. Some of the peak weekend times and nobody can play. seems mad.
		
Click to expand...

I was afraid to ask!  You can tee off till 10, then then close the course till 12.30?  Or are folk going off the 10th and the 1st tee that is closed to accommodate those players?


----------



## GB72 (Aug 31, 2021)

IanM said:



			I was afraid to ask!  You can tee off till 10, then then close the course till 12.30?  Or are folk going off the 10th and the 1st tee that is closed to accommodate those players?
		
Click to expand...

That was my initial thought and I suppose if you are teeing off from 2 points perhaps then closing the tees to allow the morning groups on to the alternate 9 has some merit. At my old club there was no such restriction (also no tee booking) but the rule was that when you came off the green on 9th, for example, you let one group start who were queuing to start on 10th then went next.


----------



## IanM (Aug 31, 2021)

Solution... play before 10?


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 31, 2021)

Arrived this morning.

Is this a record for ebay/Parcelforce Express Delivery quoting 2 to 3 days? Gloucestershire to Leicestershire.

NINE DAYS. 

I could have walked there and back!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2021)

IanM said:



			I was afraid to ask!  You can tee off till 10, then then close the course till 12.30?  Or are folk going off the 10th and the 1st tee that is closed to accommodate those players?
		
Click to expand...

Logic suggests those times are closed to allow the first lot to finish their rounds having started on different tees - yes. I still think it's really poor that as a 7 day member I can't play at the time I want to. After the most recent lockdown we had a two tee start and online booking times (at any time) and it all worked fine. Really baffling why they've changed it.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 1, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Arrived this morning.

Is this a record for ebay/Parcelforce Express Delivery quoting 2 to 3 days? Gloucestershire to Leicestershire.

NINE DAYS.

I could have walked there and back!

View attachment 38228

Click to expand...


That's a blast from the past. Slazenger Californian cavity backs were my first set of clubs, bought from Intersport in the St Anne's centre in Harrow. Back in the day when people used to go to a sports shop to buy sporting equipment. £5 seems about the right price.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			That's a blast from the past. Slazenger Californian cavity backs were my first set of clubs, bought from Intersport in the St Anne's centre in Harrow. Back in the day when people used to go to a sports shop to buy sporting equipment. £5 seems about the right price.
		
Click to expand...

I think your cavity backs came long after these blades. I dare to say that these older clubs were more up-market than the later cavities which were budget clubs trading on the reputation of the blades. I had acquired, earlier this year, some Wilson Walter Hagen Professional late 1970s blades 3,5,7,9,SW so I was looking for similar era half set of blades with similar shaped heads, feel and distance hitting. These are just the job, the even numbers and the PW. Also included a 5-iron which is surplus to requirements, but don't care, cost peanuts and superb condition. Well worth the 9 day wait in the end.

compare

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123750851998?hash=item1cd020259e:g:tEcAAOSwVotcnVHo

with

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154573298084?hash=item23fd4959a4:g:eoEAAOSwxXZhG9xI

and you will see why I believe I've done well.

Both the above seriously over priced, but these however are worth consideration

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174914687930?hash=item28b9ba53ba:g:COIAAOSwLNlhGWLU


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 1, 2021)

Having to put on hold my match play final, when I'm in the form of my life, as my opponent has caught covid. I cherilly wished him well, but could see my chance of winning floating off in a cloud of divots.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 1, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			I think your cavity backs came long after these blades. I dare to say that these older clubs were more up-market than the later cavities which were budget clubs trading on the reputation of the blades. I had acquired, earlier this year, some Wilson Walter Hagen Professional late 1970s blades 3,5,7,9,SW so I was looking for similar era half set of blades with similar shaped heads, feel and distance hitting. These are just the job, the even numbers and the PW. Also included a 5-iron which is surplus to requirements, but don't care, cost peanuts and superb condition. Well worth the 9 day wait in the end.

compare

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/123750851998?hash=item1cd020259e:g:tEcAAOSwVotcnVHo

with

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/154573298084?hash=item23fd4959a4:g:eoEAAOSwxXZhG9xI

and you will see why I believe I've done well.

Both the above seriously over priced, but these however are worth consideration

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174914687930?hash=item28b9ba53ba:g:COIAAOSwLNlhGWLU

Click to expand...

My cavity irons were budget clubs sold in shops like Argos. Amusing to see people trying to sell them on ebay today.

The clubs you are looking at are much nicer! But £250 is way over priced - you have done well!


----------



## DRW (Sep 1, 2021)

More fun than expected :-


----------



## IanM (Sep 1, 2021)

Hope that is the worst of the damage!


----------



## DRW (Sep 2, 2021)

IanM said:



			Hope that is the worst of the damage!
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, wasn't me, saw it next to the 18th.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 2, 2021)

Went to the driving range beside my new work, was absolutely terrible, a new low, even for me 😂😂


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2021)

Just had a note from the club that we have a group of travellers have set up camp on the playing fields next to the course. Kids already stealing balls from fairways, 11 rakes snapped and dog turd and holes dug in bunkers. 

We have kinda feared this as the playing fields are wide open (albeit privately owned) and the sad truth is it’s a surprise it’s taken this long. 

Playing at half 5 so will no doubt see the full scale of the problem playing 16 through 18 that border the fields.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 2, 2021)

PXG not taking PayPal credit meaning I need to do a few shifts overtime. Can’t do any this weekend or the weekend after next. 
Might as well wait till next season now. 🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 2, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just had a note from the club that we have a group of travellers have set up camp on the playing fields next to the course. Kids already stealing balls from fairways, 11 rakes snapped and dog turd and holes dug in bunkers.

We have kinda feared this as the playing fields are wide open (albeit privately owned) and the sad truth is it’s a surprise it’s taken this long.

Playing at half 5 so will no doubt see the full scale of the problem playing 16 through 18 that border the fields.
		
Click to expand...

And they wonder why no one likes them ?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			And they wonder why no one likes them ?
		
Click to expand...

By Xmas we should have a wall and security gates halfway up the drive from the road to stop unwanted "guests"..


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 2, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			And they wonder why no one likes them ?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t think they care to be honest


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 3, 2021)

The Sky commentary team and their constant ass liking of Bryson.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 3, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			The Sky commentary team and their constant ass liking of Bryson.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone loves a guy with a clean ass


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Drove the hour and a half to play at South Staffs in their open and the two I’m to play with haven’t bothered turning up. Very good!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 4, 2021)

Jamesbrown said:



			Drove the hour and a half to play at South Staffs in their open and the two I’m to play with haven’t bothered turning up. Very good!
		
Click to expand...

Hats off to South staffs golf club for phoning a local member up to allow me to play, to be fair I could of still played at home but they went above and beyond.

Worst round I’d played all year but enjoyed the walk! 🤣


----------



## IainP (Sep 5, 2021)

DRW said:



			More fun than expected :-






Click to expand...

On this buggy theme, quickly tried to snap yesterday what was down the bank and in the stream - tricky to see though


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2021)

The hollering and hooting going on at the Solheim for every tee shot..be it 6 inches from the hole or 40 yards right in the depths of a bunker..
Nobody should be clapping a ball that's knee deep in rough....


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2021)

Another potentially great round not finished off, 3 over after 9, walked off 14 over. Double bogied 16, 17 and 18 🙈


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Another potentially great round not finished off, 3 over after 9, walked off 14 over. Double bogied 16, 17 and 18 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Ah, a kindred spirit.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 6, 2021)

The curse of the back 9. Not so much at my home course....but the 2nd club, it's getting spooky. Saturday....+1 on the front 9, +12 on the back 9. This is pretty normal. The front 9 is a good bit shorter, but more dangerous for losing balls etc. Something always goes wrong on the back 9. 1 bad shot every hole is the usual result. But.....I'm starting to think I've got a curse on me. Saturday I hit a phone line going over the course on the back 9.....Sunday I hit the same line but on a different hole. Sunday, teeing off 10 I hit a semi crappy drive that faded off right....not in trouble at all. Sitting in short grass between the 10+2nd fairways. I think the group going up 2 grabbed it. We weren't paying attention, but the ball should have just been sitting there. Next hole....I hit the phone line.....next hole I'm sitting directly behind the only tree that sticks out a bit into the fairway. I'm expecting frogs out of the sky in the next week or two. Other people I know yell across the course asking how the back 9 is going.......I'm becoming semi-famous.


----------



## Wilson (Sep 6, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Another potentially great round not finished off, 3 over after 9, walked off 14 over. Double bogied 16, 17 and 18 🙈
		
Click to expand...

Welcome to the club!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 6, 2021)

Last week.
Midweek comp 3 over with 3 to go. Bogey, bogey double. 7 over. Outside best 8.
Saturday comp 6 over with 3 to go. Birdie, par, birdie. 4 over. Got a 0.2 cut.
Stupid game!


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Sep 6, 2021)

Lexi Thompson's follow through!


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 10, 2021)

After months of good weather and a scorcher on Wednesday, the weather has turned vey wet, thick fog here in Inverness today. Nairn is closed due to poor visibility, I'd image most others locally will be the same. So by the looks of things one game this week is it


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2021)

Decided to not do my daily early 9 today as the weather looked decidedly iffy..

Good decision as it's howling down..

In less irritating news..at least the car is getting a wash..


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 10, 2021)

The term roll up.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 10, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The term roll up.
		
Click to expand...

Hopefully one day it will be resigned to history that same as queuing on a tee


----------



## banjofred (Sep 10, 2021)

Golfers who just want their way.....and aren't willing to compromise.


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 11, 2021)

People who use casino chips as ball markers. Played against one in an open this week and had to ask him to move it on just about every putt as he refused to tap in from outside a foot


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 11, 2021)

tobybarker said:



			People who use casino chips as ball markers. Played against one in an open this week and had to ask him to move it on just about every putt as he refused to tap in from outside a foot
		
Click to expand...

They are rather ‘look at me’ are they not.  That said…my club sells them in the shop…so there is obviously sufficient market for them…though often I am asked when one is used whether or not I am ok with it as it is rather large.  A little baffling why those who use actually bother as most who use them seem to know they can be distracting or obstructive for others.  Anyway.  A pretty minor golfing irritation indeed.


----------



## Slime (Sep 11, 2021)

tobybarker said:



			People who use casino chips as ball markers. Played against one in an open this week and had to ask him to move it on just about every putt as he refused to tap in from outside a foot
		
Click to expand...

I totally agree, they may as well use their golf bag as a marker!


----------



## IanM (Sep 11, 2021)

I just couldn't sleep at all last night,  got up for my 8am tee time,  felt too rough to go and had to go back to bed. Only just got up, feel really rough.  Had a few of these lately


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

People who are put off by unmarked balls nowhere


IanM said:



			I just couldn't sleep at all last night,  got up for my 8am tee time,  felt too rough to go and had to go back to bed. Only just got up, feel really rough.  Had a few of these lately
		
Click to expand...

is something sub consciously playing on your mind ?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			They are rather ‘look at me’ are they not.  That said…my club sells them in the shop…so there is obviously sufficient market for them…though often I am asked when one is used whether or not I am ok with it as it is rather large.  A little baffling why those who use actually bother as most who use them seem to know they can be distracting or obstructive for others.  Anyway.  A pretty minor golfing irritation indeed.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know why they exist. I thought the whole point of a marker was to remove the obstacle of a ball potentially being struck, and replace it with something flat that a ball could easily roll over with deviating much. You can't roll it over a poker chip, it would hit it and change direction - so it's not fit for purpose.


----------



## IanM (Sep 11, 2021)

Still better than my mate who leaves a tee on your line!!   And he uses it for repairing pitcharks.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know why they exist. I thought the whole point of a marker was to remove the obstacle of a ball potentially being struck, and replace it with something flat that a ball could easily roll over with deviating much. You can't roll it over a poker chip, it would hit it and change direction - so it's not fit for purpose.
		
Click to expand...

The purpose of a ball marker is to mark the position of the ball.
If the marker is on the line of another player's putt then you can move it.
There is no need for a marker to be on the line of a putt and the ball to roll over it.
You can use anything to mark the position as long as you're able to replace the ball in the same spot.
Brian Barnes used a beer bottle..


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The purpose of a ball marker is to mark the position of the ball.
If the marker is on the line of another player's putt then you can move it.
There is no need for a marker to be on the line of a putt and the ball to roll over it.
You can use anything to mark the position as long as you're able to replace the ball in the same spot.
Brian Barnes used a beer bottle..
		
Click to expand...

By that logic then you might as well just move the ball if it's on someone's line and then move it back afterwards. No need for markers at all. 🤔


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 11, 2021)

People making judgements on other based on what ball marker they use 🙄


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			By that logic then you might as well just move the ball if it's on someone's line and then move it back afterwards. No need for markers at all. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

How do you know where to replace it?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 11, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How do you know where to replace it?
		
Click to expand...

Exactly the same as moving the marker isn't it?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Exactly the same as moving the marker isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Er....
No...


----------



## Crow (Sep 11, 2021)

The  "Tee Times - Staying or Going"  thread.

How many times can a thread go round in circles?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 11, 2021)

Crow said:



			The  "Tee Times - Staying or Going"  thread.

How many times can a thread go round in circles?
		
Click to expand...

I think you know the answer to that - endless 😳🤣


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 11, 2021)

Went to the range, hit the ball okay but still confidence is low, seem to be dwelling on the bad ones as opposed to the good stuff. I’ll hit a few warm ups before my match tomorrow to check the driver is still doing the same thing… I just need to get it away so I can play a 2nd shot!


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The purpose of a ball marker is to mark the position of the ball.
If the marker is on the line of another player's putt then you can move it.
There is no need for a marker to be on the line of a putt and the ball to roll over it.
You can use anything to mark the position as long as you're able to replace the ball in the same spot.
Brian Barnes used a beer bottle..
		
Click to expand...

A thin marker such as a small coin is one thing..... Even if it's slightly off your line and you still manage to hit it (which of us always hits it on our intended line?) Turn there's not much harm done. But thick chips? They can and do stop your ball. So you end up having to continually ask them to move it. It's an irritation, that's all. I never said it was the end of the world.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 12, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just had a note from the club that we have a group of travellers have set up camp on the playing fields next to the course. Kids already stealing balls from fairways, 11 rakes snapped and dog turd and holes dug in bunkers.

We have kinda feared this as the playing fields are wide open (albeit privately owned) and the sad truth is it’s a surprise it’s taken this long.

Playing at half 5 so will no doubt see the full scale of the problem playing 16 through 18 that border the fields.
		
Click to expand...

 We once had them set up on our driving range ( failure of the adjoining land owner to install a fence) we lost a great a deal of income as result. At least we finally managed to get the landowner to install a fence once they were gone. We were renting some of the land from them so had something to apply pressure with.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 12, 2021)

Bazzatron said:



			The term roll up.
		
Click to expand...

 What is your preferred word for such a group?


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			.
You can use anything to mark the position as long as you're able to replace the ball in the same spot.
*Brian Barnes used a beer bottle*..
		
Click to expand...

 I remember seeing that and I often use it as an example of may be used.


----------



## jim8flog (Sep 12, 2021)

Highs and lows of golf

Played an open on Monday won nearest the pin on the 18th woke up the next day with an Achilles strain so no golf for a while.

At least I can drown my sorrows with the whiskey (Bourbon) and wine I won.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

The late 50s (I’m guessing) yr old fella I played with yesterday off 23 who took the game up in April, but swings and strikes the ball like a SF handicapper.

Of course this is all down to him playing other various stick and ball games since a kid so his hand-to-eye coordination is superb, and he has the golf fearlessness of a young lad.  But when like me you’re struggling, and you meet and play with such a nice guy playing as he did, well I didn‘t know whether to 😂 or 😢.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 12, 2021)

When you're watching the golf and coverage switches to a player you've not seen all tournament and he has a 30 foot putt...

You don't need to watch..you know it's going in....


----------



## IanM (Sep 12, 2021)

Paul McGinley.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 12, 2021)

As I rebuild my game I am working hard on establishing ‘process’ - I have previously played without any process to my shot-making to talk of.  However I am having problems with an important aspect of it, in that I have discovered that my alignment was very right biased when I thought it was straight.

I have discovered this when I pick an alignment spot in the ground.  When I address the ball my head is convinced the spot is aligned for a shot way left, and I now know that it’s not.  I am working on accepting this, but it is especially difficult when putting as my focus is so much on believing my spot on the green is ‘correct’, and not ‘way left’, that my distance control has gone out of the window - hitting most putts terribly short.  But at least I know what I have to work on 🙄

As if the game wasn‘t hard enough.  Anyway - off to the course shortly for 9 holes by myself to build on what I’m doing on the range.


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2021)

Imurg said:



			When you're watching the golf and coverage switches to a player you've not seen all tournament and he has a 30 foot putt...

You don't need to watch..you know it's going in....

Click to expand...

Thanks for ruining it


----------



## Neilds (Sep 12, 2021)

tobybarker said:



			A thin marker such as a small coin is one thing..... Even if it's slightly off your line and you still manage to hit it (which of us always hits it on our intended line?) Turn there's not much harm done. But thick chips? They can and do stop your ball. So you end up having to continually ask them to move it. It's an irritation, that's all. I never said it was the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly, how many times in a round do you actually have to ask to have a marker moved? In our fourball, if 1 marker per round gets moved that is all. I can’t believe you have to ask continually- unless people you play with are using dinner plates!!! 😀


----------



## MrGrumtastic (Sep 12, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Honestly, how many times in a round do you actually have to ask to have a marker moved? In our fourball, if 1 marker per round gets moved that is all. I can’t believe you have to ask continually- unless people you play with are using dinner plates!!! 😀
		
Click to expand...

I had to ask for one to be moved today... then hit it anyway! 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Sep 12, 2021)

People who use the chipping green for putting practice and then get the hump when you carry on chipping


----------



## Wilson (Sep 12, 2021)

"It’s going to be a slow one today", it wouldn’t be had you let us through on the 2nd when you stopped to look for balls 60yds off the tee….


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2021)

Day off tomorrow for a round at Sudbury, where I've not played before. Torrential downpours expected.


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 13, 2021)

The last two times I've hit a par 5 in two, I've 3 putted for par. 

Yesterday I hit a par 5 in two and one putted. For par. As I lost my first tee shot 😭


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 13, 2021)

I lost on countback to someone off 42...... for a board comp


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Er....
No...
		
Click to expand...

Er... yes it is


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 13, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			People making judgements on other based on what ball marker they use 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Inane comebacks like these.

I wasn't judging the character of the player, just the nature of their choice.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Neilds said:



			Honestly, how many times in a round do you actually have to ask to have a marker moved? In our fourball, if 1 marker per round gets moved that is all. I can’t believe you have to ask continually- unless people you play with are using dinner plates!!! 😀
		
Click to expand...

Or poker chips


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 13, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Another potentially great round not finished off, 3 over after 9, walked off 14 over. Double bogied 16, 17 and 18 🙈
		
Click to expand...

That's not an irritation! That's an annoyance. Big difference. I feel your pain.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Er... yes it is
		
Click to expand...

Except if the ball hits a marker no penalties are given out.
Jeez..just move it...I can't remember the last time I had to move a marker...
If it happens that often it's a freak of nature, not normality


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know why they exist. I thought the whole point of a marker was to remove the obstacle of a ball potentially being struck, and replace it with something flat that a ball could easily roll over with deviating much. You can't roll it over a poker chip, it would hit it and change direction - so it's not fit for purpose.
		
Click to expand...

Next time, just mark the position of your ball with another ball . It's similar size to a poker chip.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Except if the ball hits a marker no penalties are given out.
Jeez..just move it...I can't remember the last time I had to move a marker...
If it happens that often it's a freak of nature, not normality
		
Click to expand...

True. But Orikoru's point (I think) was that if you have to move the ball marker so that it was out of the way, you might as well just move your ball.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			True. But Orikoru's point (I think) was that if you have to move the ball marker so that it was out of the way, you might as well just move your ball.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, exactly. If the marker doesn't allow the ball to roll over it then it's a pointless exercise having it. You might as well just move the ball to get it off the player's line and then move it back. Absolutely no different to replacing it with a marker, and then moving it off the line and then moving it back - except it's one fewer step.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			True. But Orikoru's point (I think) was that if you have to move the ball marker so that it was out of the way, you might as well just move your ball.
		
Click to expand...

Which you can, but how do you know where to return the ball to if something else isnt left there to mark the exact spot?


----------



## Imurg (Sep 13, 2021)

How far are you thinking of moving this ball off my line?
I'd want it 3 or 4 feet off my line at least.....if youre thinking a putter head or two you can think again....


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Which you can, but how do you know where to return the ball to if something else isnt left there to mark the exact spot?
		
Click to expand...

Is this a joke? When you move your marker you use your putter head, in line with a static object (i.e. a tree or something in your eyeline) to measure it. So moving the ball you would just use the same process for the same result. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Kaz said:



			I use one. Much easier/quicker to locate your marker
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough if you have to rummage around your handbag for your marker . Or have you got massive pockets?

I just have a couple of tees, pitchmark repairer and ball marker in my right hand pocket so quick and easy to find.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Imurg said:



			How far are you thinking of moving this ball off my line?
I'd want it 3 or 4 feet off my line at least.....if youre thinking a putter head or two you can think again....
		
Click to expand...

Isn't this the same as a poker chip marker though? You'd want it a yard off your line. Maybe a club's length.


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 13, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is this a joke? When you move your marker you use your putter head, in line with a static object (i.e. a tree or something in your eyeline) to measure it. So moving the ball you would just use the same process for the same result. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Then I toe it and hit your ball for a 2 shot penalty 

Brilliantly - I actually use a poker chip too btw  It does have a smaller marker that clips off it though for when really needed!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Isn't this the same as a poker chip marker though? You'd want it a yard off your line. Maybe a club's length.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not seeing the distinction. Anything that would deviate the path of the ball, you just need it off your line, full stop.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 13, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Then I toe it and hit your ball for a 2 shot penalty 

Brilliantly - I actually use a poker chip too btw  It does have a smaller marker that clips off it though for when really needed!
		
Click to expand...

Obviously we're talking in hypotheticals here, so if you got rid of markers you'd get rid of that penalty ruling which is daft anyway.


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 13, 2021)

If the chip is anywhere within 2 feet of the hole, and I'm outside 6, then it's potentially in the way and I'd like it moving


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Then I toe it and hit your ball for a 2 shot penalty 

Brilliantly - I actually use a poker chip too btw  It does have a smaller marker that clips off it though for when really needed!
		
Click to expand...

But if he used another ball as a marker it wouldn't be a penalty. I think I'll do that next time I play with someone who uses a poker chip. I'm playing a Titliest 2 but using a Tiltleist 4 as my ball marker 

Also, you're saying you carry 2 ball markers: a useful one that serves a purpose (doesn't get in the way), so then why carry a useless one as well? Just to annoy people? Good match play tactic


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			But if he used another ball as a marker it wouldn't be a penalty. I think I'll do that next time I play with someone who uses a poker chip. I'm playing a Titliest 2 but using a Tiltleist 4 as my ball marker 

Also, you're saying you carry 2 ball markers: a useful one that serves a purpose (doesn't get in the way), so then why carry a useless one as well? Just to annoy people? Good match play tactic 

Click to expand...

Nah theyre attached  The middle of the poker chip pops off to be an unintrusive marker.

You can often need to just quickly mark, clean ball and replace, much easier with a chip than a marker the size of a 5p and easier to locate in my pocket!


----------



## sunshine (Sep 13, 2021)

Sounds a lot of faff. I think if I played golf with Paige Spiranac I would insist on her using a poker chip ball marker, so she would have to keep bending over to repeatedly move her marker on every green.


----------



## Slime (Sep 13, 2021)

sunshine said:



			Sounds a lot of faff. I think if I played golf with Paige Spiranac I would insist on her using a poker chip ball marker, so she would have to keep bending over to repeatedly move her marker on every green.
		
Click to expand...


Incoming!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 13, 2021)

tobybarker said:



			Inane comebacks like these.

I wasn't judging the character of the player, just the nature of their choice.
		
Click to expand...

You weren’t 



SwingsitlikeHogan said:



*They are rather ‘look at me’ are they not.  *That said…my club sells them in the shop…so there is obviously sufficient market for them…though often I am asked when one is used whether or not I am ok with it as it is rather large.  A little baffling why those who use actually bother as most who use them seem to know they can be distracting or obstructive for others.  Anyway.  A pretty minor golfing irritation indeed.
		
Click to expand...

That was


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 13, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I lost on countback to someone off 42...... for a board comp 

Click to expand...

Ouch 😬


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 14, 2021)

Rain, rain and more bleedin' rain!!
Well that's put paid to getting fellow forumner up to my place today, thankfully been re-scheduled for Thurs.,,when forecast seems o.k.+ fingers x'd??
Only happens when course is looking the best its been all year-Oh well, fingers crossed ( pity the greens have just been cored
Why can't it rain for a couple of hours at night and be lovely during the day????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is this a joke? When you move your marker you use your putter head, in line with a static object (i.e. a tree or something in your eyeline) to measure it. So moving the ball you would just use the same process for the same result. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Except I’d then ask you to mark the position of your ball and lift it 👍


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 14, 2021)

Yesterday played with a fella who got two shots on ten holes as there was no handicap limit in the comp we were in.  He was in my team so that was ok 😍🤪.  Perhaps more highlights that ‘no handicap limit’ can give rise to resentments in others in the field…yes much of the time the player needs the shots - but if he gets it right he can rack up a shedload of points - as my buddy did yesterday when scoring 45 s/Ford points and winning the individual comp.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 14, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yesterday played with a fella who got two shots on ten holes as there was no handicap limit in the comp we were in.  He was in my team so that was ok 😍🤪.  Perhaps more highlights that ‘no handicap limit’ can give rise to resentments in others in the field…yes much of the time the player needs the shots - but if he gets it right he can rack up a shedload of points - as my buddy did yesterday when scoring 45 s/Ford points and winning the individual comp.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Fragger.....except for the 45 point bit....
There's a 400 yard hole on our course that he gets 2 shots on and I get none.
The other week I had to give him a 360 yard head start as his 2 shots got him to 40 yards short of the green.....


----------



## chrisd (Sep 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Is this a joke? When you move your marker you use your putter head, in line with a static object (i.e. a tree or something in your eyeline) to measure it. So moving the ball you would just use the same process for the same result. 🤷🏻‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It might just be that a player wants to pick his ball up to wipe some mud off it so something need to mark where it is otherwise penalty shots will apply.


----------



## bwstokie (Sep 14, 2021)

30 ball warmup “I appear to be striking it beautifully?”

The 28 point shocker of a round!

The 30 ball “figure it out” session post round, striping it up the range!

STUPID…..BLINKING……GAME!!!!


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 14, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I lost on countback to someone off 42...... for a board comp 

Click to expand...

Was going to "like" this post, but thought it would be taken the wrong way. Just to make sure....that must hurt, A LOT !


----------



## Bdill93 (Sep 15, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Was going to "like" this post, but thought it would be taken the wrong way. Just to make sure....that must hurt, A LOT !
		
Click to expand...

Still hurts now. Absolutely gutted


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2021)

In a nett comp qualifier for a national comp - scratch lad at my place shoots a gross 67 (5 under) including four birdies and a hole in one in the final five holes - to come second 🙄. He shrugged…it’s a nett comp…he won the gross…😊


----------



## NearHull (Sep 16, 2021)

Yet another 4BB Open today played at 100% allowance.  Winning score (as we left) 53 points, 9 and 24 handicaps,  followed by 3 pairs of 50 points.  I queried the Professional why they were not complying with the mandatory allowances, ( he was registering and filling out the cards ) - he said the Seniors ran one competition in June at 100% and therefore felt that they should keep to it.

Can anyone make any sense of this answer? Low handicap players - and I am not a low handicap - are put at a disadvantage by the club breaking the rules.  The club is Wetherby.  I will be contacting the Yorkshire  Golf Union (again).  This is the third instance that I am aware of this year of Opens not following the mandatory allowances.


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 16, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Yet another 4BB Open today played at 100% allowance.  Winning score (as we left) 53 points, 9 and 24 handicaps,  followed by 3 pairs of 50 points.  I queried the Professional why they were not complying with the mandatory allowances, ( he was registering and filling out the cards ) - he said the Seniors ran one competition in June at 100% and therefore felt that they should keep to it.

Can anyone make any sense of this answer? Low handicap players - and I am not a low handicap - are put at a disadvantage by the club breaking the rules.  The club is Wetherby.  I will be contacting the Yorkshire  Golf Union (again).  This is the third instance that I am aware of this year of Opens not following the mandatory allowances.
		
Click to expand...

Your going to squeal on your own committee? Have fun at the Christmas party, then


----------



## NearHull (Sep 16, 2021)

tobybarker said:



			Your going to squeal on your own committee? Have fun at the Christmas party, then
		
Click to expand...

Not my club.  
if we don’t abide by all the rules, then there is no game.  Which rules are you prepared to ignore?


----------



## IanM (Sep 16, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Not my club.  
if we don’t abide by all the rules, then there is no game.  Which rules are you prepared to ignore?
		
Click to expand...

I've seen similar scores off the right percentage allowance this year!


----------



## NearHull (Sep 16, 2021)

The scores are nuts but only made worse by not using 85%.


----------



## srixon 1 (Sep 17, 2021)

Practicing chipping/pitching from 30 yards and getting the ball to check and stop next to the hole on the third bounce. Guaranteed that when I go out to the course for a game in a couple of hours I’ll be 10 foot short/long of the hole when I try the same technique 😢


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 17, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			Practicing chipping/pitching from 30 yards and getting the ball to check and stop next to the hole on the third bounce. Guaranteed that when I go out to the course for a game in a couple of hours I’ll be 10 foot short/long of the hole when I try the same technique 😢
		
Click to expand...

Always wanted to be able to that, don't think I will ever be able to.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 18, 2021)

As you'll have seen, I've recently been irritated by my club's bizarre weekend system where we can only play before 10 or after 12:30. Well today we turned up around 12:15, asked if we could get out this afternoon and the answer was no - it's captains charity day and shotgun start on the afternoon times. The times we can actually play on our own course seem to be getting fewer and farther between. We had to drive to a nearby public course and pay to play there instead. Our club's attitude to communication and customer service is absolutely rubbish.


----------



## Dando (Sep 18, 2021)

Popped to the driving range earlier and hit 50 balls.  

I am now the proud owner of a dirty great blister on my right thumb. Didn’t feel a thing until the last ball.

Normally not a major issue but I’m playing a corporate day at The London club on Monday


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 18, 2021)

Semi final match tomorrow, went and hit some balls. Wife wanted to get out for a walk, apparently I covered 11miles … gonna be hanging tomorrow! Fingers crossed we can close out fast or get knocked out fast!!!!


----------



## woofers (Sep 19, 2021)

I would have phoned the Pro Shop to verify the “Pro’s orders” and taken it from there.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 19, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			We obviously said no, it's a 36 hole medal and they'll have to wait. He then said "Pro's orders, we're to play through everyone we come up behind, comp or not - you're holding us up and clearly rushing"..
		
Click to expand...

What the hell is that? Pro's orders?? Never heard that one before! 😂


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 19, 2021)

Having a ball come past you once can be a mistake. A second time is deliberate and would result in their ball going missing. A third time and its getting returned via airmail. 

I've seen someone rest a ball that come past us on a tee in the past. So the person who hit it had no choice but to move it and incur a penalty.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Sep 19, 2021)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Playing a competition yesterday; a 36 hole medal (in one day), which is one of our 'prestigious' events - always follows 1 week after the main Open Am event so the course is at it's absolute toughest.

I was last group out, and in a 2 ball after a late withdrawal, so already a bit peeved. After teeing off down the 1st, a foursomes match followed us onto the tee. Whilst we were putting out on the first hole, they were already standing in the middle of the fairway practice swinging and as soon as we stepped off of the green, balls were landing.

On the 2nd, 3rd hole - same thing.
On the 4th, one of their drives went beyond where my playing partner was standing (playing his shot) by 15 yards.
On the 5th, whilst my playing partner was hitting his approach from the fairway, one of the foursomes was wheeling his trolley (didn't stop walking) up 20 yards behind us. And before his shot had even landed, he chirped "You gonna let us through then lads?"

Worth noting, we were obviously a 2 ball and keeping comfortably up with the group in front - in fact, holding back a bit to avoid waiting on every shot for the entire 36 holes!!

We obviously said no, it's a 36 hole medal and they'll have to wait. He then said "Pro's orders, we're to play through everyone we come up behind, comp or not - you're holding us up and clearly rushing".

I was put in a position I didn't want to be in, either letting them through (hence delaying us, shortening our already quick lunch), or having a big row and continuing to have them shoot balls up our backsides for another 13 holes.

We then waited on every shot for the next 2 holes before they then rudely pushed through the next group up. Both me and my PP proceeded to become very distracted, and both had a bit of a meltdown to ruin our scores.
		
Click to expand...

Tough one. 

Some places matches take priority, but matches shouldn’t take place during a comp. that’s just ridiculous. 

But I wouldn’t be greatly impressed by “hanging back”. Ideally you should be making progress through the groups. You are the faster group so should be getting let through or making that effort. Not delaying play. 
Obviously it’s club and members dependant on if that works at yours (It wouldn’t at mine as we have a Marshall and a angry lad in the pro shop who would rather be hitting balls).I’ve been in a two ball and heard it all. “You won’t get anywhere” is usually a favourite by people who fear they will get held up or their ego may break. A call to the shop usually sorts that. 
Funnily enough you do actually get somewhere and that’s usually through about three groups into a wide expanse.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2021)

Just had an email about extending the competition deadlines, because they cannot compete with in the 2 week window given. I said I was not engaged in the discussion because I would have objected due to commitments made based on the existing schedule. 
I am not a happy bunny, it’s play or forfeit. I have busted a gut to stick inside the timing and I have missed major competitions just to make the timings work.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Just had an email about extending the competition deadlines, because they cannot compete with in the 2 week window given. I said I was not engaged in the discussion because I would have objected due to commitments made based on the existing schedule.
I am not a happy bunny, it’s play or forfeit. I have busted a gut to stick inside the timing and I have missed major competitions just to make the timings work.
		
Click to expand...

Never extend unless the course is closed. Was comp sec for a number of years. As soon as you start issuing extensions you get everyone and their dog asking for one for “leaves on the line.”


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			Never extend unless the course is closed. Was comp sec for a number of years. As soon as you start issuing extensions you get everyone and their dog asking for one for “leaves on the line.”
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly it, for me it’s what you have agreed to when you sign up. It looks like we may have a resolution but I will push the send button on my email to the committee stating that these 2 dates were offered inside the original schedule and if for any reason they cannot make the agreed date, they forfeit the match as it will be outside of the original schedule.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2021)

They issue an extension for someone without asking if the other player is available. Did my head in when I experienced it.


----------



## IanM (Sep 20, 2021)

Heck, trying to book knockouts is worth a thread on its own!


----------



## DanFST (Sep 20, 2021)

Played yesterday, popped my drive onto a parallel fairway playing the 14th. General play handicap round and I was on for a cut. About 150 yards away I can see a lady looking at my ball (A yellow prov1x) So I get my groups attention and point at her. She picks it up, looks at the markings and in her bag it goes. Ran over to her back up the fairway and asked if she'd seen my ball (trying to be nice) "ohh yes, was it the yellow one in the middle of the fairway?" I got it back and my group estimated where it was. 

But head was gone and I ruined the remaining holes. 

*WHY WOULD YOU TOUCH ANY BALL THAT ISN'T YOURS! *


----------



## thebigreason (Sep 20, 2021)

the course local to me has employed a course marshall which is great..........the problem is that they have him working the range collecting balls from 6am-7:30am with tee times starting at 6:45am. A few people turning up late meant that we were stacked up by 7:30am with tee times off every 8mins.


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 20, 2021)

Hobbit said:



			They issue an extension for someone without asking if the other player is available. Did my head in when I experienced it.
		
Click to expand...

That’s exactly it all parties should be in agreement, I was going to ask if I could hand in a couple of cards for the club championship at my leisure.. seeing as I missed that one and could not work it in between getting my hair done ..


----------



## Dando (Sep 20, 2021)

My chipping and the practice area is great but on the course I’m hacking around like a blind axe murderer


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 21, 2021)

Looks like we may have got the game organised but they want full confirmation the day before. If they pull out, I will be asking for a forfeit though as the other one has entered a competition on the day we are supposed to playing 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️ And the original final day of the competition.


----------



## IainP (Sep 22, 2021)

Well I did call this one so not a big surprise, finished one place outside the "prizes" again. Small membership anyway, plus a smaller than usual medal entry with a "ryder cup fun matches" also on during the weekend.
In 2nd, the pro (who can have hcps now) with a gross 64 😯  And in first a net 62 from a 19 HI. Not a newbie, just one of them "all goes right" days.
I must try harder 🤣😁😅


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2021)

IainP said:



			Well I did call this one so not a big surprise, finished one place outside the "prizes" again. Small membership anyway, plus a smaller than usual medal entry with a "ryder cup fun matches" also on during the weekend.
In 2nd, the pro (who can have hcps now) with a gross 64 😯  And in first a net 62 from a 19 HI. Not a newbie, just one of them "all goes right" days.
I must try harder 🤣😁😅
		
Click to expand...

Your getting in the mix, your playing well .. it will happen 👍🙂


----------



## harpo_72 (Sep 22, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Looks like we may have got the game organised but they want full confirmation the day before. If they pull out, I will be asking for a forfeit though as the other one has entered a competition on the day we are supposed to playing 🤦‍♂️🤷‍♂️ And the original final day of the competition.[/QUOTE
They came back and said one is off playing elsewhere.. not happy , so I have put my foot down. Bloke needs to prioritise does he want a club title or play away .. we all cannot just run around at the whim of one person
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2021)

Why, when you're playing reasonably well, does one of your playing partners always cock it up for you by mentioning the fact that you are in with a shout of winning???
Happened yesterday. Playing well, a run of straight pars and the scorecard was looking good. Then came the comment.
This was then followed by a double bogie on the easiest hole on the course, a triple bogie on a fairly straightforward par 4, and a double on our par 4 9th.
That's seven shots dropped in 3 holes.
Back 9 didn't get any better. In fact it got worse.
Driving was impeccable, only missed one fairway. Irons a bit shonky. Chipping okay. Putting like a plank.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 23, 2021)

Having to play my semi final match today in heavy rain and 50mph wind. 

Not really played in rain much this year at all, going to be a waterproofs day.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 23, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			Why, when you're playing reasonably well, does one of your playing partners always cock it up for you by mentioning the fact that you are in with a shout of winning???
Happened yesterday. Playing well, a run of straight pars and the scorecard was looking good. Then came the comment.
This was then followed by a double bogie on the easiest hole on the course, a triple bogie on a fairly straightforward par 4, and a double on our par 4 9th.
That's seven shots dropped in 3 holes.
Back 9 didn't get any better. In fact it got worse.
Driving was impeccable, only missed one fairway. Irons a bit shonky. Chipping okay. Putting like a plank.
		
Click to expand...

Fairly early to be saying in with a shout after 6 holes isn’t it anyway?


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 23, 2021)

SteveW86 said:



			Fairly early to be saying in with a shout after 6 holes isn’t it anyway?
		
Click to expand...

That's what I thought. I know I was doing well but there were another 12 holes to go. Anything can happen....  and it did 😢😢😢


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 23, 2021)

Smiffy said:



			That's what I thought. I know I was doing well but there were another 12 holes to go. Anything can happen....  and it did 😢😢😢
		
Click to expand...

He’d obviously never played with you before?


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2021)

Just had a call to say that my new irons are delayed until mid December now. Shafts that were in stock when I bought them are now out of stock and TM are struggling to get them apparently. 

Annoying that stock conditions affect something already bought and paid for after the fact. I get it if it happened if I was humming and hawing about buying them but after?


----------



## GB72 (Sep 23, 2021)

GreiginFife said:



			Just had a call to say that my new irons are delayed until mid December now. Shafts that were in stock when I bought them are now out of stock and TM are struggling to get them apparently.

Annoying that stock conditions affect something already bought and paid for after the fact. I get it if it happened if I was humming and hawing about buying them but after?
		
Click to expand...

It will be interesting to see if manufacturers delay next year's release cycle as they will still be fulfiling orders for this year's releases


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 23, 2021)

GB72 said:



			It will be interesting to see if manufacturers delay next year's release cycle as they will still be fulfiling orders for this year's releases
		
Click to expand...

I doubt it, they'll probably just keep stacking the orders up whilst taking people's cash. 

From order to delivery at current ETA will be 16 weeks over a usual standard of 3-4.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 24, 2021)

Unreliable playing partners. 

My main PP is a lovely bloke and brilliant company, but the number of times he pulls out on the day of a game is beyond a joke. Particularly when it's just the 2 of you booked to play.


----------



## toyboy54 (Sep 24, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Ryder Cup WAGs' uniforms. 

Click to expand...

Hi Kaz....Take it the new Telly is working o.k.?
Yeah, agree about the uniform thingy,, let the partners wear what they want!!!!
Sitting upstairs watching the CUP whilst looking out at the drizzle....looks nice in the States, doesn't it?


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 24, 2021)

rudebhoy said:



			Unreliable playing partners.

My main PP is a lovely bloke and brilliant company, but the number of times he pulls out on the day of a game is beyond a joke. Particularly when it's just the 2 of you booked to play.
		
Click to expand...

I agree this is annoying 

I don't mind off round alone  ... So isn't overly issue

However if there's a day I'm 50/50 If I can make it I'll make sure there is a 3rd player so if I drop out No1 misses out


----------



## woofers (Sep 25, 2021)

“Half a club out” is irritating, now Ewan Murray is saying “quarter of a club out” and that’s just annoying.


----------



## Slime (Sep 25, 2021)

Just when I start driving the ball really well my short game falls off a cliff.


----------



## NeilV (Sep 27, 2021)

Walked off a course for the first time in my life after 10 holes on Saturday as it was shaping up to be a 5.5 hour round.

Waited pretty much every shot, and on the 8th the group behind drove into us, assuming (I guess) that we were waiting for the green to clear for 250 yard second shots into a par 5 (We weren't, the group in front still hadn't reached the green). Our 3 ball arrived at the par 3 9th to find that there was a 4 ball on the green and 2 other 4 balls waiting to tee off, total of 15 people on the hole. Delayed, apparently, by a wedding photographer taking pictures of the bride and groom in the middle of the 10th fairway.

While I'm stood around at the 9th tee, someone on 10th narrowly avoids removing my jaw with a wild hook, only shouting after the ball had passed me.

Decided I had better things to be doing with my day after another lengthy delay at the 11th tee after which I pulled my drive OB.

All of his was following a 4:50 round on the Friday where our walking 4 ball was held up by a 2 ball in a buggy for 14 holes.

On the lookout for another club now. Anyone here know Canterbury GC?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2021)

NeilV said:



			Walked off a course for the first time in my life after 10 holes on Saturday as it was shaping up to be a 5.5 hour round.

Waited pretty much every shot, and on the 8th the group behind drove into us, assuming (I guess) that we were waiting for the green to clear for 250 yard second shots into a par 5 (We weren't, the group in front still hadn't reached the green). Our 3 ball arrived at the par 3 9th to find that there was a 4 ball on the green and 2 other 4 balls waiting to tee off, total of 15 people on the hole. *Delayed, apparently, by a wedding photographer taking pictures of the bride and groom in the middle of the 10th fairway*.

While I'm stood around at the 9th tee, someone on 10th narrowly avoids removing my jaw with a wild hook, only shouting after the ball had passed me.

Decided I had better things to be doing with my day after another lengthy delay at the 11th tee after which I pulled my drive OB.

All of his was following a 4:50 round on the Friday where our walking 4 ball was held up by a 2 ball in a buggy for 14 holes.

On the lookout for another club now. Anyone here know Canterbury GC?
		
Click to expand...

  That reminds me of a few weeks back, my mate has been having real trouble with his driver - either a huge slice or huge hook. Sees a wedding party doing photos up by the clubhouse about 40 yards left of the 12th fairway and promptly puts his driver back in the bag and gets the 7 iron out. "I don't want to kill the bride on her wedding day.."


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2021)

The number ways in which Golf manages to take itself way too seriously is growing way too fast..


----------



## Bazzatron (Sep 28, 2021)

I had a 7.50 tee time on Sunday, turned up at 7.20 and didn't see one group go out despite the tee being fully booked. Selfish.


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 4, 2021)

Draw for the winter knockout today.  Contacted my opponent with proposed days, to get the inevitable “Can you play weekdays” response.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 9, 2021)

Trying to watch the LPGA....having to go,on mute.
Not because of the commentary 
Its the constant drone of the bloody aeroplane taking the altitude pictures.....jeez its doing my head in.
If its that loud there id have to leave...


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 10, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Trying to watch the LPGA....having to go,on mute.
Not because of the commentary
Its the constant drone of the bloody aeroplane taking the altitude pictures.....jeez its doing my head in.
If its that loud there id have to leave...
		
Click to expand...

You were right, it was the epitome of irritation, but not a problem today as rain has grounded the noisy ..........


----------



## DRW (Oct 11, 2021)

Hit a lovely drive to 26 yards of the side of the green and then walking off with a 9.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 11, 2021)

DRW said:



			Hit a lovely drive to 26 yards of the side of the green and then walking off with a 9.
		
Click to expand...

Classic, but a bit more than an irritation I think.

I found myself in a green side bunker in two once and came away with an eleven after thinning shot after shot from one bunker into another. I was slightly irritated, the two guys I was playing with wet themselves laughing.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 11, 2021)

Matchplay final.  Bunker.  60 degree out two bounces, backspin, hole the putt, win the hole.

"Lovely shot - you're great out of bunkers".

Next hole

Bunker on the left.  Catch the lip, stay in.  Clear the green to bunker on other side of green.  Not even close to clearing the lip.  Pick up.  Your hole.  Grrrr.


----------



## DRW (Oct 11, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Classic, but a bit more than an irritation I think.

I found myself in a green side bunker in two once and came away with an eleven after thinning shot after shot from one bunker into another. I was slightly irritated, the two guys I was playing with wet themselves laughing.
		
Click to expand...



Only saving grace, the wife was in the same area in 2, and proceeded to blobbed the hole 

10th at saunton, going to have to start playing it differently, keeps costing me shots when doing a card, the little pitch upto the raised green from a tight lie does my head in.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2021)

Me and my mate have entered a foursomes comp. Draw was made at the start of the month. The only method of contacting people seems to be the 'message group' tool within I.G. though. 10 days later, nobody has answered that, or even seen it as far as I would know. There's no database of emails or phone numbers so I've just emailed the club asking if they can provide. If they expected everyone to use the app then they probably should have told everyone to keep an eye open for messages really??


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 11, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Me and my mate have entered a foursomes comp. Draw was made at the start of the month. The only method of contacting people seems to be the 'message group' tool within I.G. though. 10 days later, nobody has answered that, or even seen it as far as I would know. There's no database of emails or phone numbers so I've just emailed the club asking if they can provide. If they expected everyone to use the app then they probably should have told everyone to keep an eye open for messages really??
		
Click to expand...

On our IG website has a directory page which has email and phone numbers, member’s can request to ex-directory.

That being said if I click on the match details in the IG App (IOS) I see phone numbers as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 11, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			On our IG website has a directory page which has email and phone numbers, member’s can request to ex-directory.

That being said if I click on the match details in the IG App (IOS) I see phone numbers as well.
		
Click to expand...

Ours doesn't seem to have any of that. There's a list of members but all you can see is their handicaps. No contact details. You can send them an IG message and that's it. Our club must be terrified of GDPR or something. 😂


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 11, 2021)

HampshireHog said:



			On our IG website has a directory page which has email and phone numbers, member’s can request to ex-directory.

That being said if I click on the match details in the IG App (IOS) I see phone numbers as well.
		
Click to expand...

Ours works exactly the same. I played this summer’s matchplay and all games were easy to arrange - ether via the IG app, or by texting the given mobile number.


----------



## pendodave (Oct 11, 2021)

DRW said:



			Hit a lovely drive to 26 yards of the side of the green and then walking off with a 9.
		
Click to expand...

Somehow, the LIKE button seems a little inappropriate for this...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 12, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Me and my mate have entered a foursomes comp. Draw was made at the start of the month. The only method of contacting people seems to be the 'message group' tool within I.G. though. 10 days later, nobody has answered that, or even seen it as far as I would know. There's no database of emails or phone numbers so I've just emailed the club asking if they can provide. If they expected everyone to use the app then they probably should have told everyone to keep an eye open for messages really??
		
Click to expand...

Though it’s not been ‘mandated’ or even strongly suggested, it seems like most members at my place are keeping their eye on messaging in IG.  I especially use it to message all booked in a tee time, to check its ok for me to join them. In fact I’ve started using it for stuff other than golf if I don’t have a phone number to hand and I’ve previously messaged with another member using it.   If you can get wide use at the club it’s proving useful.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 12, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though it’s not been ‘mandated’ or even strongly suggested, it seems like most members at my place are keeping their eye on messaging in IG.  I especially use it to message all booked in a tee time, to check its ok for me to join them. In fact I’ve started using it for stuff other than golf if I don’t have a phone number to hand and I’ve previously messaged with another member using it.   If you can get wide use at the club it’s proving useful.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it notifies you that you have a message, so I guess these guys aren't checking it. I emailed the club and they gave me one of the guy's numbers (not sure why not both) so I've tried to set up a group in WhatsApp instead now.


----------



## benjo09 (Oct 12, 2021)

I'll preface this by I didn't have a good opinion of American Golf before this but I was willing to give them ago as I couldn't fit a putter fitting in around work elsewhere and desperately wanted a new putter.

First I went to my local store for a 'fitting' which consisted of a salesman standing behind me and telling me how every putter I tried suited me. I asked about how much toe hang I should have and loft/lie and was told none of those matter with a putter. Needless to say I didn't buy anything that day.

Then a few weeks later I was working near one of their new flagship stores with SAM PuttLab so booked in for a fitting there. I was greeted as I walked in, "You must be Mr. benjo09 here for putter fitting" and was introduced to the fitter. I was really impressed by the welcome and the fitter's knowledge. We spoke about what I wanted and needed from a putter and picked 4 or 5 out to try with PuttLab. All was good until we went to try the 3rd putter to find the batteries had run out on the sensor and they didn't have any more. That was the end of that fitting. The fitter was really apologetic but felt like a bit of a basic mistake.

A few days later I decided to order the better of the 2 I tried from the AG website as I had a voucher to use. Putter turned up today loose in the box, rattling around with no protection apart from the headcover being on. No damage luckily.

Certainly with their new flagship stores the service is much better than it has been in the past but its frustrating how little mistakes ruin the experience. I'll always buy from my pro where possible where the experience is much better and maybe this is the price you pay for the convenience. Anyway rant over.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 14, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure if it notifies you that you have a message, so I guess these guys aren't checking it. I emailed the club and they gave me one of the guy's numbers (not sure why not both) so I've tried to set up a group in WhatsApp instead now.
		
Click to expand...

I get notifications from the IG app. You can configure this in settings. You can also create group conversations so no different from WhatsApp really. It seems to work pretty well for me. 

Due to GDPR, clubs shouldn’t be publishing directories with personal details any more. Handicap directory is ok as it meets the definitions


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 14, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I get notifications from the IG app. You can configure this in settings. You can also create group conversations so no different from WhatsApp really. It seems to work pretty well for me.

Due to GDPR, clubs shouldn’t be publishing directories with personal details any more. Handicap directory is ok as it meets the definitions
		
Click to expand...

I don't really know who we're dealing with or what they're like with technology though to be honest. When I made the WhatsApp group one of them added a contact card for the other one and started talking to him because he thought he'd added him to the group. 

I figured it was a GDPR thing as I mentioned, but it obviously can make it trickier to get matches organised. These two still haven't given us any dates even in the WhatsApp group to be honest. 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 16, 2021)

14 birdie putts today and didn’t make any of them. Burned the edge of the hole all day. Yesterday I couldn’t miss.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 17, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I get notifications from the IG app. You can configure this in settings. You can also create group conversations so no different from WhatsApp really. It seems to work pretty well for me.

Due to GDPR, clubs shouldn’t be publishing directories with personal details any more. Handicap directory is ok as it meets the
 definitions
		
Click to expand...

 I do not see that with IG you have to actually opt in to the directory not opt out (although you can switch).


----------



## AliMc (Oct 17, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			14 birdie putts today and didn’t make any of them. Burned the edge of the hole all day. Yesterday I couldn’t miss.
		
Click to expand...

Been there mate, been there many times 🙄


----------



## Dando (Oct 17, 2021)

Some absolute weapon letting his daughter putt on the chipping green


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 17, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			14 birdie putts today and didn’t make any of them. Burned the edge of the hole all day. Yesterday I couldn’t miss.
		
Click to expand...

What's a BIRDIE PUTT?????


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 17, 2021)

Doubling the last to shoot 81.


----------



## Slime (Oct 17, 2021)

Every golfer in my fantasy team!


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 18, 2021)

srixon 1 said:



			14 birdie putts today and didn’t make any of them. Burned the edge of the hole all day. Yesterday I couldn’t miss.
		
Click to expand...

Substitute bogey for birdie and you have some of my rounds!


----------



## Slab (Oct 18, 2021)

The ET golf commentary
Every time Robert Rock missed/made a putt on back 9 we were told about the impact to his race to Dubai ranking but after he ‘finished’ he started climbing the leaderboard again due to others dropping shots and not a mention of Rock’s R2D change in ranking. Dunno why it bugged me it just did


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 18, 2021)

Thinning a shot on the 18th today, using a club I've had on string for 2 days. From nowhere. Not the way to finish 😕.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2021)

Playing my best round of the year, on my own, off the Yellows.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 18, 2021)

Turning up for a planned constructive range session only to find the local hood rats pissing around shouting scream and acting like total richards.  

That’s the end of that range for me.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 18, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Playing my best round of the year, on my own, off the Yellows.
		
Click to expand...

Funny that,...do it almost every week
Easy, isn't it?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Funny that,...do it almost every week
Easy, isn't it?

Click to expand...

I wish! Came out of nowhere.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 18, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I wish! Came out of nowhere.

Click to expand...

Thinking of taking up Knitting for Winter--get out while going is good


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 18, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Thinking of taking up Knitting for Winter--get out while going is good

Click to expand...

It’s the days like today that keep me going back.


----------



## jim8flog (Oct 19, 2021)

Players who damage holes and do not repair the damage before leaving the green.

One of the downsides of leaving flags in is I am seeing more damage to holes (probably from those using ball retrievers on their putters).


----------



## MarkT (Oct 19, 2021)

Slab said:



			The ET golf commentary
Every time Robert Rock missed/made a putt on back 9 we were told about the impact to his race to Dubai ranking but after he ‘finished’ he started climbing the leaderboard again due to others dropping shots and not a mention of Rock’s R2D change in ranking. Dunno why it bugged me it just did
		
Click to expand...

Likewise, had he not three-putted 18 he would have jumped out of that massive tie for 4th. He went up 48 places to 148 and needs another big week (though would still get in plenty next year)


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 19, 2021)

Not sure what to moan about. It's either the distances given by my app today or the ball (I used a different type, Srixon Marathon, to my usual type of Calllaway) and had the ball flying over greens. Shot 31 points but should have had more.


----------



## Dando (Oct 19, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Not sure what to moan about. It's either the distances given by my app today or the ball (I used a different type, Srixon Marathon, to my usual type of Calllaway) and had the ball flying over greens. Shot 31 points but should have had more.
		
Click to expand...

you should give the Titleist Velocity a go mate!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2021)

My mate chopping and changing his putter. I was just telling him today how well he's putted since he changed to a centre shafted putter. "Oh I'm not using that anymore I've gone back to my old one." Oh? Why?? 🤦🏻‍♂️ Daft.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Oct 25, 2021)

Popped out on my own last evening for a quick knock carrying a half set. 

Failed to check my bag properly and had a rather top heavy selection of clubs which made short game tricky. Ran out of tees on the third. Course empty, bar one other single who closed in on me, and as I reached places to let him past, repeatedly dropped back, so I had a constant sense of someone on my tail.


----------



## IanM (Oct 26, 2021)

Folk who go to driving ranges in groups and shout at each other the whole time they are there.


Weather forecasts for heavy rain on the day you’re supposed to be playing a tough course like West Lancs.


----------



## Boomy (Oct 26, 2021)

IanM said:



			Folk who go to driving ranges in groups and shout at each other the whole time they are there.


Weather forecasts for heavy rain on the day you’re supposed to be playing a tough course like West Lancs.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking track West Lancs 👌🏼 The typhoon like weather will just add to that authentic links experience 🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 26, 2021)

Hitting the ball miles off the tee and setting myself up for easy, very easy pars, and making a complete mess of things.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 26, 2021)

When you flush one of your new irons and its heading exactly where you were aiming. Then it lands 15 yards short of where you were expecting. 

Because I'd pulled the wrong club, 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2021)

Pitch marks. 

Played at Tandridge today and I was repairing 5-10 of the little buggers on every hole.

Some were shallow but some looked like the ball had to plug or would’ve been no more than 2 foot from the mark


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Oct 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Pitch marks.

Played at Tandridge today and I was repairing 5-10 of the little buggers on every hole.

Some were shallow but some looked like the ball had to plug or would’ve been no more than 2 foot from the mark
		
Click to expand...

Worth repairing pitch marks just to play Tandridge


----------



## Dando (Oct 27, 2021)

Steve Wilkes said:



			Worth repairing pitch marks just to play Tandridge
		
Click to expand...

It certainly is mate


----------



## chrisd (Oct 27, 2021)

Dando said:



			Pitch marks.

Played at Tandridge today and I was repairing 5-10 of the little buggers on every hole.

Some were shallow but some looked like the ball had to plug or would’ve been no more than 2 foot from the mark
		
Click to expand...

Lovely course 👍👍


----------



## Slime (Oct 30, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's the end of October. It's been raining all week. Greens are obviously pretty slow. The irritation is....* just how many holes do I need to play to get it through my thick skull that I need to hit putts harder!!!* Gaah - so many putts heading for the middle of the cup and pulling up short.  

Click to expand...

For me, it usually takes about 17 holes.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 30, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's the end of October. It's been raining all week. Greens are obviously pretty slow. The irritation is.... just how many holes do I need to play to get it through my thick skull that I need to hit putts harder!!! Gaah - so many putts heading for the middle of the cup and pulling up short.  

Click to expand...

I feel your pain. Same happened to me today. Even chips were coming up short and not running out to the hole.


----------



## Crow (Oct 30, 2021)

I always find it much harder to adjust to slower greens than to faster greens.


----------



## AliMc (Nov 2, 2021)

2022 Scottish Open going back to The Renaissance club, golf it's a game for all, if you can afford the reported 100k debenture


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 2, 2021)

AliMc said:



			2022 Scottish Open going back to The Renaissance club, golf it's a game for all, if you can afford the reported 100k debenture
		
Click to expand...

Thought they had a multi year contract?


----------



## AliMc (Nov 2, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Thought they had a multi year contract?
		
Click to expand...

No don't think so for 2022, just for last 2 years I thought, could be wrong though, have been before !


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 2, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's the end of October. It's been raining all week. Greens are obviously pretty slow. The irritation is.... just how many holes do I need to play to get it through my thick skull that I need to hit putts harder!!! Gaah - so many putts heading for the middle of the cup and pulling up short.  

Click to expand...

It'll work in reverse come spring. 
I remember after a really wet winter here we played Majorca Santa Ponsa the end of March 1981. 
Lots of low h/c golfers just couldn't get used to the fast greens, including a plus 3 h/c who 3 putted quite a few and 4 putted 1, using his old Balata type ball.
 While I only 3 putted a few times from 3 feet using my top of the range distance TopFlite


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 2, 2021)

Kaz said:



			It's the end of October. It's been raining all week. Greens are obviously pretty slow. The irritation is.... just how many holes do I need to play to get it through my thick skull that I need to hit putts harder!!! Gaah - so many putts heading for the middle of the cup and pulling up short.  

Click to expand...

Sorry Kaz, but trying not to smile as the realization that you're ALMOST as daft as the rest of us duffers--thank you for that


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 3, 2021)

Never understood when some people are asked how many points in a Stableford  Comp. the response is e.g. “37 points with 2 blobs”. The score is 37 points and has nothing to do with 2 blobs. I understand what people are trying to say is if I did not have the  blobs I would have had a better score but they did have the blobs.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 3, 2021)

3offTheTee said:



			Never understood when some people are asked how many points in a Stableford  Comp. the response is e.g. “37 points with 2 blobs”. The score is 37 points and has nothing to do with 2 blobs. I understand what people are trying to say is if I did not have the  blobs I would have had a better score but they did have the blobs.
		
Click to expand...

A relative of mine does this all the time. I found it odd at first, then irritating, now I just smile and think of the posts on here about people who make the statement 😆


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 3, 2021)

Went out for a quick 9 holes before sunset. I get stuck behind 2 ladies. They have played 6 shots down to the green side bunkers then 7 shots in the bunker and then a couple of putts followed by a full on discussion between holing out. Next hole I asked them if I could play through and they let me go through.. so I promptly blocked it into the gorse 😎 . So picked it up as I decided on stableford to keep me interested. 
I finished my round and half an hour later they came in off the 7th.
Now I dunno what’s going on but new golfers need to be told about getting out the way and that will save them from abuse.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 3, 2021)

Pro asks if I'm playing in comp today. I say no, not interested in playing qualifiers off fairway mats, winter golf is for fresh air and practice.

Nobody is intetested he says, trying a 12 hole comp today to get some entries.....

Plenty of interest winter golf comps were NQ, followed by much cursing of WHS


----------



## IainP (Nov 3, 2021)

saving_par said:



			Pro asks if I'm playing in comp today. I say no, not interested in playing qualifiers off fairway mats, *winter* golf is for fresh air and practice.

Nobody is intetested he says, trying a 12 hole comp today to get some entries.....

Plenty of interest *winter* golf comps were NQ, followed by much cursing of WHS 

Click to expand...

Understand the sentiment, especially with the mats.
But down here it's still Autumn for a few more weeks 😉😉👍


----------



## Imurg (Nov 3, 2021)

IainP said:



			Understand the sentiment, especially with the mats.
But down here it's still Autumn for a few more weeks 😉😉👍
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it felt like it today....


----------



## Oddsocks (Nov 3, 2021)

When you are absolutely gagging for a round and you tweak you back and hyper extend you bandy leg 10 mins into the day… bugger!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 3, 2021)

IainP said:



			Understand the sentiment, especially with the mats.
But down here it's still Autumn for a few more weeks 😉😉👍
		
Click to expand...

Course was in great shape after last weeks monsoons of biblical proportions and a bitterly northerly wind. 

 A few other local courses are still closed from last week.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Nov 3, 2021)

Arriving at the local American Golf range for an evening’s practice, to be told, rather patronisingly, that last balls are at 7pm range closes at 8pm. Always used to be open all night, and great for winter practice. Not any more.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 4, 2021)

Got an email yesterday saying that the seniors section were reducing the amount of comps off white, due to some whinging, then it got complicated and I think some of the ones that will be classed as whites will be "long yellows". I wonder if it's because I've joined this year and they've seen, and are now scared of, players who can still blast the ball 240 off the tee? You gotta laugh. I'm now using and getting used to the senior shaft in my driver,I've been using the ladies one, and am hitting it even further. Lol.  Stuff 'em.


----------



## Slime (Nov 4, 2021)

The constant mocking of high handicap players who have a really good round and possibly win a competition.
They're almost being accused of cheating!


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Got an email yesterday saying that the seniors section were reducing the amount of comps off white, due to some whinging, then it got complicated and I think some of the ones that will be classed as whites will be "long yellows". I wonder if it's because I've joined this year and they've seen, and are now scared of, players who can still blast the ball 240 off the tee? You gotta laugh. I'm now using and getting used to the senior shaft in my driver,I've been using the ladies one, and am hitting it even further. Lol.  Stuff 'em.
		
Click to expand...

They can run the comps giving you the option of what tees you wish to use, the computer adjusts the scores.
We've had that option for a few years now and always choose the yellows


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 4, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			My mate chopping and changing his putter. I was just telling him today how well he's putted since he changed to a centre shafted putter. "Oh I'm not using that anymore I've gone back to my old one." Oh? Why?? 🤦🏻‍♂️ Daft.
		
Click to expand...

My dad does this with drivers


----------



## JamesR (Nov 4, 2021)

Stupid Muslim rules on women’s dress.

the girls in Saudi are wearing skirts and leggings and look bloody daft.

Maybe time we stopped playing in these backwards places!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 4, 2021)

My opinion is that these rules are cultural and political in the main and religious only partially or barely.
I don't disagree with you at all - the dress rules are daft and an anachronism.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 4, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			My opinion is that these rules are cultural and political in the main and religious only partially or barely.
I don't disagree with you at all - the dress rules are daft and an anachronism.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen Bronte Law?
There's a bit of the Nora Batty about her leggings


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 4, 2021)

Winning a set of irons for a bargain price on e bay way over what I have ever paid but them not reaching the reserve.  Gutted.


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 4, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Winning a set of irons for a bargain price on e bay way over what I have ever paid *but them not reaching the reserve*.  Gutted.
		
Click to expand...

Please explain how this can happen!
Surely, your bid gets rejected as 'below resererve price' (or similar) in the first place! Or have Ebay bidding rules changed?


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			Stupid Muslim rules on women’s dress.

the girls in Saudi are wearing skirts and leggings and look bloody daft.

Maybe time we stopped playing in these backwards places!
		
Click to expand...

But these are the rules of the club they are playing at country they are playing in, so should be respected.

No one is forced to go and play there. Personally I felt that going to these places give an opportunity to shine a light on some issues. But let’s not pretend the West has some kind moral superiority.


----------



## JamesR (Nov 4, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			But these are the rules of the club they are playing at country they are playing in, so should be respected.

No one is forced to go and play there. Personally I felt that going to these places give an opportunity to shine a light on some issues. But let’s not pretend the West has some kind moral superiority.
		
Click to expand...

We shouldn’t have tour events at right wing, reactionary, backward, fundamentalist regimes (& I’m not referring to a Tory Uk)


----------



## IanM (Nov 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			We shouldn’t have tour events at right OR LEFT wing, reactionary, backward, fundamentalist regimes )
		
Click to expand...

Depends on how much cash they have,


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 4, 2021)

JamesR said:



			We shouldn’t have tour events at right wing, reactionary, backward, fundamentalist regimes (& I’m not referring to a Tory Uk)
		
Click to expand...

No PGA Tour then?


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 5, 2021)

Foxholer said:



			Please explain how this can happen!
Surely, your bid gets rejected as 'below resererve price' (or similar) in the first place! Or have Ebay bidding rules changed?
		
Click to expand...

Dunno, but it allowed three of us to bid against each other. I won the bidding war but not the goods. They're relisted and I'm in again. What would you pay for "used twice" clubs? % wise.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 5, 2021)

Frosty this morning...took my trolley down the edge of the rough and walked on the greens as little as possible..
Got to the 13th tee and some peasant with a brain the size of a pea had driven his trolley across the tee box to the yellow markers and then straight ahead across the Green and Red tee boxes.....
Unbelievable Jeff....


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 5, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Dunno, but it allowed three of us to bid against each other. I won the bidding war but not the goods. They're relisted and I'm in again. What would you pay for "used twice" clubs? % wise.
		
Click to expand...

Doh! Realised the difference between 'Reserve' (which is often unanounced) and 'Starting' prices!


----------



## IanM (Nov 5, 2021)

When you cancel a trip your gang have done for 25 years because the price has gone up from £150 to £250. the course no longer offers "_winter rates!!! _"

We're now paying £250 for a better alternative!


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 5, 2021)

AliMc said:



			2022 Scottish Open going back to The Renaissance club, golf it's a game for all, if you can afford the reported 100k debenture
		
Click to expand...

I suppose its down to who ever wants to host it and stump up some cash. No different to Castle Stuart, Loch Lomond, or Others tbh. Cant see many course queuing up to hold it.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 5, 2021)

Got to the clubhouse and it was about 11:45, bit of a queue due to new staff. Not a problem, but the blokes in front were ordering pints , bit early for that. Then sat down and were complaining about how all the younger generation have it easy whilst knocking back another pint or 2. How do these guys get home, and how can they say everyone else has an easy life when they are downing pints before lunch ?? Serious hypocrisy


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2021)

Golf shoes that have been great for nearly 4 years suddenly pinching my toes quite badly. Don't know what has happened but they are no good for me anymore ☹


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 5, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Got to the clubhouse and it was about 11:45, bit of a queue due to new staff. Not a problem, but the blokes in front were ordering pints , bit early for that. Then sat down and were complaining about how all the younger generation have it easy whilst knocking back another pint or 2. How do these guys get home, and how can they say everyone else has an easy life when they are downing pints before lunch ?? Serious hypocrisy
		
Click to expand...

But I thought all private members' courses are both golf and drinking clubs.


----------



## stefanovic (Nov 5, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Golf shoes that have been great for nearly 4 years suddenly pinching my toes quite badly. Don't know what has happened but they are no good for me anymore ☹
		
Click to expand...

That's longer than I ever got from golf shoes.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 5, 2021)

stefanovic said:



			That's longer than I ever got from golf shoes.
		
Click to expand...

The grips on them are fine as well. I wouldn't mind if the shoes were cracking or dimples worn but they are actually in really decent shape still. Very annoying.

(Waterproofing has gone on really wet days but I wear waterproof socks so that doesn't matter)


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2021)

7 over ball sitting in the middle of the 18th fairway, not lost a ball all round, an uneventful and peaceful round, some of the best tee to green played all year, shame about the putting/chipping still being in iceland. But happy and calm.

Wait 10 minutes for the greenkeepers to do their stuff by the green, followed by a big hook into the gorse, lost ball Glad I managed to cheer the wife up tho


----------



## chrisd (Nov 5, 2021)

DRW said:



			7 over ball sitting in the middle of the 18th fairway, not lost a ball all round, an uneventful and peaceful round, some of the best tee to green played all year, shame about the putting/chipping still being in iceland. But happy and calm.

Wait 10 minutes for the greenkeepers to do their stuff by the green, followed by a big hook into the gorse, lost ball Glad I managed to cheer the wife up tho

Click to expand...

You're  playing in s supermarket??


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 5, 2021)

When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.


----------



## DRW (Nov 5, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back Homer, good to see you back.


----------



## Slime (Nov 5, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, welcome back Homer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 5, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Wow nice to see you posting homer hope it's a full time return.


----------



## Billysboots (Nov 5, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back, Homer 👍


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 5, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...





			Wow nice to see you posting homer hope it's a full time return.
		
Click to expand...

Cheery ray of sunshine, brightening up the day as always 🤣🤣


----------



## Jimaroid (Nov 5, 2021)

I haven’t played for months. Woe is me. 😢


----------



## DaveR (Nov 5, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Your enthusiasm has been missed 🤣


----------



## ExRabbit (Nov 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			When you haven't played for ten days, go out and play like a beginner. Form and morale on the floor ahead of winter knockout on Sunday.
		
Click to expand...

Welcome back!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 6, 2021)

Rather than being happy at consistently shooting in the low 80s I'm annoyed at not having broken 80 yet.. even though I know that's just an arbitrary milestone based on nothing but the human condition to place importance on metric round numbers. Stupid brain.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 7, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Rather than being happy at consistently shooting in the low 80s I'm annoyed at not having broken 80 yet.. even though I know that's just an arbitrary milestone based on nothing but the human condition to place importance on metric round numbers. Stupid brain.
		
Click to expand...

That’s a good point … I’m obsessed with breaking 90.  I shall adopt that view.  Thanks.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 7, 2021)

The par 4 second hole in yesterdays medal. Uphill and into a gale my tee shot finished on the upslope of a small mound that I am usually 50 yards past. Two big hooks later that went OOB and I am playing my 6th from where my tee shot finished. Next was a fat that finished 80 yards short of the green, then knocked it over the back to an impossible pin position. A chip on and two putts later for a 10. Used up my handicap twice on one hole😢 On the plus side, I have just seen the competition results and my 10 on that hole was not the worst of the day🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2021)

Losing after extra holes when you should have killed the game off


----------



## Leftitshort (Nov 8, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Losing after extra holes when you should have killed the game off
		
Click to expand...

You can’t leave us like that, we need more info 👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 8, 2021)

Leftitshort said:



			You can’t leave us like that, we need more info 👍
		
Click to expand...

Three up at the turn and then lost the par 3 11th to a net birdie to our par, lost SI1 (the 12th) to net par and made both made a horlicks of the 16th to go back to one up (we'd nicked the 14th). I hit a driver at the 218 yard par three to ten feet but couldn't make the birdie and they stole the last with another net par, I had a 4 footer to win but caught the left edge and stayed up. My partner made a gutsy par at the 225 yard first, a par 3 to match their 4 net 3 but we lost to a par net birdie at the par 5 second. Was virtually totally dark by this stage and I had a thirty foot putt but had no real idea of line so was happy to make the two putt. We were giving 10 and 11 shots and they played well as a pair so no sour grapes, just annoying we couldn't kill it off


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 9, 2021)

Finding out a well known Irish Short Game wizard still continues to win national golf competitions - and despite that his handicap has increased 

Amazing


----------



## cliveb (Nov 12, 2021)

JamesR said:



			the girls in Saudi are wearing skirts and leggings and look bloody daft.
		
Click to expand...

Just been checking out the Aramco tournament in Jeddah on YouTube and the ladies seem to be wearing their normal attire. Plenty of bare legs. Have the rules in Saudi changed?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 12, 2021)

Professional eBay sellers misdescribing items & apparently it's going to cost me the postage to return it.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 14, 2021)

Fragger having a Worldy of a round and only getting cut by 0.7 whereas under the old system it would have been 1.6


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2021)

If there's a 3 minute limit on searching for a ball, how long can you look for a tee? 

Played with a senior this week, he used the pink tower tees off the mats and he wasn't going anywhere till he found it.

One hole we just left him there... it got very silly


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 15, 2021)

An alt shot comp and your partner cannot play a golf shot to save his life.

Poor off the tee
Poor off the fairways
Poor chipping
Poor putting

"I thought we were as bad as each other"........... No mate.. No....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			If there's a 3 minute limit on searching for a ball, how long can you look for a tee? 

Played with a senior this week, he used the pink tower tees off the mats and he wasn't going anywhere till he found it.

One hole we just left him there... it got very silly
		
Click to expand...

You've been playing with Fragger again..


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			An alt shot comp and your partner cannot play a golf shot to save his life.

Poor off the tee
Poor off the fairways
Poor chipping
Poor putting

"I thought we were as bad as each other"........... No mate.. No....
		
Click to expand...

Haha, the extra shots you get are never enough are they? We were up against 11 & 22 in the foursomes on Saturday, we thought the higher chap might make a few mistakes like that and let us in - nope. They were only 5 over par for the front nine.


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			An alt shot comp and your partner cannot play a golf shot to save his life.

Poor off the tee
Poor off the fairways
Poor chipping
Poor putting

"I thought we were as bad as each other"........... No mate.. No....
		
Click to expand...

I think this is fodder for a whole thread of its own!   A mate of mine who is a low handicapper, once made reference to having to carry me round a 4BBB, until a swift look at the card showed 10 scores in my column.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2021)

IanM said:



			I think this is fodder for a whole thread of its own!   A mate of mine who is a low handicapper, once made reference to having to carry me round a 4BBB, until a swift look at the card showed 10 scores in my column. 

Click to expand...

I bit easier to carry one player or the other in betterball I think! I must admit in my foursomes match my partner carried me on the greens certainly. A good handful of times I left him 3-5 footers that he tucked away. Greens were slower than ever and I couldn't get used to it at all.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			You've been playing with Fragger again..

Click to expand...

Unfortunately it was my old man!!!!


----------



## IanM (Nov 15, 2021)

Why are so many Mixed Opens blooming GREENSOMES?  Looking for some events this year and just about all of them are that nonsense!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2021)

Busy at the club today...not when we started at 7.30 but when we got to the turn both tees had queues of about 5 groups..
Apparently lots of people had decided to play today.
Fortunately,  as we had p,aged the front 9 already we had priority over the queue on the 10th..a kind of merge in turn..
So we got away and got through the ladies 3 ball in front and didn't really change pace.
There were groups behind us who came through and "merged" meaning the last group that wanted to start on then10th had to wait the best part of 45 minutes before they could begin....

If only there was a way........


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 15, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Busy at the club today...not when we started at 7.30 but when we got to the turn both tees had queues of about 5 groups..
Apparently lots of people had decided to play today.
Fortunately,  as we had p,aged the front 9 already we had priority over the queue on the 10th..a kind of merge in turn..
So we got away and got through the ladies 3 ball in front and didn't really change pace.
There were groups behind us who came through and "merged" meaning the last group that wanted to start on then10th had to wait the best part of 45 minutes before they could begin....

If only there was a way........

Click to expand...

You really do need to start a revolution, if only for your own sanity.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2021)

The club continuing to fudge the issue of booked times vs reverting to the constitutional position of rolling up


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2021)

Watching the golf on sky and one of the commentators was talking about a golfer aiming 30yards right of the green saying that moving the ball that far isn’t possible!
I’ve hit drives where 30yards of fade/draw could be classed as dead straight


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 20, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the golf on sky and one of the commentators was talking about a golfer aiming 30yards right of the green saying that moving the ball that far isn’t possible!
I’ve hit drives where 30yards of fade/draw could be classed as dead straight
		
Click to expand...

Commentator “You can’t shape the ball with modern balls and equipment”

Bubba Watson “Hold my beer”


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 20, 2021)

Tee time at 10.45 this morning - just got a notification of something getting delivered at 11.30 which needs a signature.

On the plus side there's a later tee time I can get, so only a minor irritation.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2021)

Hitting a super drive leaving a flick with a PW in and pulling it left EVERY damn time and missing the green, when it would be easier to hit the green. Help ! (I think it's because I stand too close and don't take enough care).


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2021)

Dando said:



			Watching the golf on sky and one of the commentators was talking about a golfer aiming 30yards right of the green saying that moving the ball that far isn’t possible!
I’ve hit drives where 30yards of fade/draw could be classed as dead straight
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant! You want to write into Sky Golf with that !


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Why are so many Mixed Opens blooming GREENSOMES?  Looking for some events this year and just about all of them are that nonsense! 

Click to expand...

Usually at expensive courses. They've reduced the green fee but don't want you to actaully be able to play a full round for that price, Good Lord No! Sign up to them and play a normal round and don't worry about winning the comp. Cheap green fee!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			If there's a 3 minute limit on searching for a ball, how long can you look for a tee? 

Played with a senior this week, he used the pink tower tees off the mats and he wasn't going anywhere till he found it.

One hole we just left him there... it got very silly
		
Click to expand...

Just say out loud as you walk away, "Has it got your name on it? They'll hand it in, their quite honest here".     Got that off my mate. He's full of funny stuff like that.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2021)

Was due to play this morning, forecast changed overnight from ok to 99% chance of rain, we had a chat between the 4 of us and decided to not play.... que it to brighten up and be nice all morning.. clear blue sky by 9..😟


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 20, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Usually at expensive courses. They've reduced the green fee but don't want you to actaully be able to play a full round for that price, Good Lord No! Sign up to them and play a normal round and don't worry about winning the comp. Cheap green fee!
		
Click to expand...

What happens to the other 2 in the Group?


----------



## Curls (Nov 20, 2021)

Having practiced and played all season with relatively mediocre results, played yesterday for the first time in 6 weeks and came back in 2 under gross. Should have been 4 or 5 under. Completely in control of the ball. 

I hate golf.


----------



## Canary Kid (Nov 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			If there's a 3 minute limit on searching for a ball, how long can you look for a tee? 

Played with a senior this week, he used the pink tower tees off the mats and he wasn't going anywhere till he found it.

One hole we just left him there... it got very silly
		
Click to expand...

Was it relevant that he was a senior?


----------



## IanM (Nov 20, 2021)

Canary Kid said:



			Was it relevant that he was a senior?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! 

Ian M (aged 58) 🤣🤣🤣🤣

Packed in work recently, playing in Seniors' Roll Ups for the first time.   Long searches for tees are rife!


----------



## Slime (Nov 20, 2021)

IanM said:



			Absolutely!

Ian M (aged 58) 🤣🤣🤣🤣

Packed in work recently, playing in Seniors' Roll Ups for the first time.   *Long searches for tees are rife!*

Click to expand...


I thought they generally had a few tees all tied together.


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 20, 2021)

Slime said:



			I thought they generally had a few tees all tied together.
		
Click to expand...

Even they can be hard to find for the seniors


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 21, 2021)

Next foursomes opponents trying to get me to play first thing "before the main field". Absolutely no flipping chance of that, lads, guess again.


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Great to see Tiger back hitting balls!!

Not so great that ever other tweet on my timeline is someone retweeting that video.... it's a twitter takeover! 

Click to expand...

Never mind Tiger....What about Hampden????


----------



## toyboy54 (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Missus is a hibby - we're heading for divorce here 

Click to expand...

My 11 y.o. grandson has just learned a few sweary words-having to bribe him not to drop me in it-his dad and nan downstairs + the wee buggers a Celtic supporter!
Been a bad day what with sore arms jags, hanging about in the bloody cold for an hour and then that


----------



## williamalex1 (Nov 21, 2021)

A well deserved win by the better team Hibs.
Ranger's overrated overpaid players should hang their heads in shame 
Oops wrong thread, sorry.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Missus is a hibby - we're heading for divorce here 

Click to expand...

My misses is not a football fan but we are in Spain(Iberia) at present and she gave me a score:

Rangers 1 Iberian 3 I did understand!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 21, 2021)

Kaz said:



			Missus is a hibby - we're heading for divorce here 

Click to expand...

One happy supporter in the household then!


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 21, 2021)

Played Moor Allerton. Hit the fairway on the 2nd which was a sea of leaves. Couldn't find it. Gave myself a free drop. 🍁👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Played Moor Allerton. Hit the fairway on the 2nd which was a sea of leaves. Couldn't find it. Gave myself a free drop. 🍁👍
		
Click to expand...

On the upside, today you played Moor Allerton 😄. Lovely course. 10-18 in particular are fabulous. 

Losing a ball in leaves though 😡


----------



## Barking_Mad (Nov 21, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On the upside, today you played Moor Allerton 😄. Lovely course. 10-18 in particular are fabulous.

Losing a ball in leaves though 😡
		
Click to expand...

Played Lakes and High, couldnt play Blackmoor unfortunately which was a shame as they are great holes. On the 2nd (Lakes) there were more leaves in the middle of the fairway than visible grass. Thankfully it was a one off and the other holes were fine. Course in decent nick, especially greens. I'd imagine it just be really muddy when it rains though, more paths needed!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2021)

Barking_Mad said:



			Played Lakes and High, couldnt play Blackmoor unfortunately which was a shame as they are great holes. On the 2nd (Lakes) there were more leaves in the middle of the fairway than visible grass. Thankfully it was a one off and the other holes were fine. Course in decent nick, especially greens. I'd imagine it just be really muddy when it rains though, more paths needed!
		
Click to expand...

I played it a couple of years ago and they were putting new drainage in across a couple of fairways on the last 9, 19-27. They are obviously aware and trying to improve the drainage as and when they can. They might be fighting the natural way of it there but fair play for trying.

It's a classy place, a real pleasure to play there. It deserves better than my golf though 😔😆


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 26, 2021)

Taking over 5 hours to play a 4BBB stableford yesterday. 

The state of the holes was a joke. It looked like someone had been scooping their ball out with a putter. 

And the old boy in the group in front taking and leaving his bag on the greens.


----------



## Depreston (Nov 26, 2021)

you've found the trees 

you've got some branches interfering with your swing 

take a million practice swings not hitting the branch 

pull the trigger ... wham club hits the tree. every. single. time


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2021)

People who are unable to follow the rules, both clubs I'm a member of have emailed this morning highlighting that some are not using a mat off the fairway.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 26, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			On the upside, today you played Moor Allerton 😄. Lovely course. 10-18 in particular are fabulous.

Losing a ball in leaves though 😡
		
Click to expand...

And on the fairway


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Nov 26, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			People who are unable to follow the rules, both clubs I'm a member of have emailed this morning highlighting that some are not using a mat off the fairway.
		
Click to expand...

We've had a similar message. Any divots you spot are usually pointing about 30 degrees left. Rules me out as a suspect, mine usually point about 30 degrees right 🤣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 26, 2021)

The weather forecast tomorrow prob wiping out golf for most of us


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The weather forecast tomorrow prob wiping out golf for most of us
		
Click to expand...

If the course is open, we'll be there.


----------



## saxonal (Nov 26, 2021)

Irritations? Someone who jumps up on the tee first, places ball on tee and stands back takes a glove out of their back pocket and slowly slip their hand in while staring down the fairway! Get on with it.


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 26, 2021)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The weather forecast tomorrow prob wiping out golf for most of us
		
Click to expand...

Lot of Saturday morning tee times at our place have opened up in the last few hours, forecast is 20 mph winds and dry in morning so playable - mind you we've had several hours of biblical weather - driving rain and incredible wind and it's forecast to get worse in the next couple of hours and last till the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 26, 2021)

saxonal said:



			Irritations? Someone who jumps up on the tee first, places ball on tee and stands back takes a glove out of their back pocket and slowly slip their hand in while staring down the fairway! Get on with it.
		
Click to expand...

That's me !


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2021)

davidy233 said:



			Lot of Saturday morning tee times at our place have opened up in the last few hours, forecast is 20 mph winds and dry in morning so playable - mind you we've had several hours of biblical weather - driving rain and incredible wind and it's forecast to get worse in the next couple of hours and last till the early hours of the morning.
		
Click to expand...

If the forecasts are right we're going to get the snow between 2 and 5 in the morning...
No traffic around so it'll probably settle..splendid..


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If the forecasts are right we're going to get the snow between 2 and 5 in the morning...
No traffic around so it'll probably settle..splendid..

Click to expand...

It snowed here at lunchtime for an hour or so but it was wet stuff and didn't lie - February this year was first time in a decade that we had snow on the ground for more than a couple of days - lot of rain today though so one of the courses (The Ashludie) could flood as it's not much above the water table. 

I've got a football match to photograph tomorrow afternoon but weather looks cold and windy but Ok for that - I thought of grabbing one of the available tee times in the morning but I think I'll get plenty cold enough sitting next to a football pitch in the afternoon so I'll give the golf a miss.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 26, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If the forecasts are right we're going to get the snow between 2 and 5 in the morning...
No traffic around so it'll probably settle..splendid..

Click to expand...

Doesn't look as though we are getting snow but definitely some rain and sleet. More worried about the temperature and wind chil


----------



## IanM (Nov 26, 2021)

I'm off at 9am ... wind chill looks an issue.  Out with the thermals I think


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 26, 2021)

Took the dog for a walk this afternoon and though it didn't snow, the wind actually hurt my face, wind chill must have been minus temps. I cant see us playing tomorrow tbh


----------



## davidy233 (Nov 27, 2021)

Balumbie Castle driving range bays in Dundee have been flattened by the storm tonight.


----------



## Slab (Nov 27, 2021)

The pro shop is out of my preferred sun cream, gonna have to use some kind of substitute for today's game


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 27, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Took the dog for a walk this afternoon and though it didn't snow, the wind actually hurt my face, wind chill must have been minus temps. I cant see us playing tomorrow tbh
		
Click to expand...

Ours is closed today, so I walked the dog there instead. It was amazingly dry considering the stuff that fell last night, but there are dead trees littered all over. 

I would imagine that it will take at least a couple of days to clear the mess and make the place safe.


----------



## harpo_72 (Nov 28, 2021)

Amount of text and emails from all the golf retailers… no deal was worth talking about .. the TM black spider stayed at £189 or whatever for the last 3 months . 
Druids golf constantly texting some deal on this and that .. all a bit tedious


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2021)

harpo_72 said:



			Amount of text and emails from all the golf retailers… no deal was worth talking about .. the TM black spider stayed at £189 or whatever for the last 3 months .
Druids golf constantly texting some deal on this and that .. all a bit tedious
		
Click to expand...

And now the Cyber Monday ones begin...same deals..


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 28, 2021)

4BBB competition played over two days. I played yesterday in 40 mph winds. Todays players don’t have a breath of wind to contend with.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 28, 2021)

Winter greens for the first time this winter, so didn't bother.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 28, 2021)

Slow 3 ball groups that won't let faster 2 ball groups through...despite having plenty of opportunity including the 1st tee......
Good job we didn't enter the comp or decide to out a card in - we'd have finished in the dark....
Peasants


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 28, 2021)

Proper schoolboy errors ruining what could have been a very low card.

3 birdies today, very easily cancelled out 😂


----------



## Boomy (Dec 3, 2021)

Brooks Koepka.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 3, 2021)

Flagstick droppers
Watched a James Robinson video earlier and he got to a green, took the flag out and almost threw it away.
I've seen Rick and Pete do it too.
If you have to take the flag out at ,east lower it and have a bit of respect for the greens, greenkeepers and other players.
Not a good demonstration of etiquette


----------



## Junior (Dec 4, 2021)

Fresh clear blue skies for pretty much most of the week here, today, pouring rain forecast all day


----------



## Oddsocks (Dec 4, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Was due to play this morning, forecast changed overnight from ok to 99% chance of rain, we had a chat between the 4 of us and decided to not play.... que it to brighten up and be nice all morning.. clear blue sky by 9..😟
		
Click to expand...

I expected you to be cut from thicker cloth than that.


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2021)

Junior said:



			Fresh clear blue skies for pretty much most of the week *here, today, pouring rain *forecast all day 

Click to expand...

Where's here?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 4, 2021)

Oddsocks said:



			I expected you to be cut from thicker cloth than that.
		
Click to expand...

Feeling the cold of late old boy, my poor old bones don't like it, especially as I still have to walk the dog for a min of 3 hours a day as well. Not that long ago I would play in any weather and it didn't bother me, not any longer. ☹


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 4, 2021)

Junior said:



			Fresh clear blue skies for pretty much most of the week here, today, pouring rain forecast all day 

Click to expand...

We've got blue sky at the moment, but it doesn't matter, the course is closed all weekend following our second dose of snow in 7 days rendering it sodden.


----------



## Slab (Dec 4, 2021)

Sticky hot today, ball seemed to lose lots of distance in the humidity (that's my excuse anyway) but it played really long. Hate not using several irons during the round. 
Everything was big club, big club


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 4, 2021)

Trying to watch the golf at the Hero World Challenge but finding myself watching anything and everything but actual golf. I've given up.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 4, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Trying to watch the golf at the Hero World Challenge but finding myself watching anything and everything but actual golf. I've given up.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. The adverts keep getting interrupted with a bit of golf. American TV really is 💩


----------



## Slime (Dec 4, 2021)

BBC2 have a live concert of Thin Lizzy I could highly recommend!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2021)

Slime said:



			BBC2 have a live concert of Thin Lizzy I could highly recommend!
		
Click to expand...

I watched some of it - epic.  The atmosphere in the venue was electric.  Brian Robertson was in year ahead of me at school and even then was a ‘rock god’.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2021)

Offered to captain an academy Texas scramble team in a little academy comp today - thinking I wouldn’t be needed and rather hoping I wouldn’t be given how poor I was yesterday - but yup - heard this morning…needed.  Ah well…maybe it’s what I need after yesterday.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 5, 2021)

We have one par 3 with a stream / ditch in front of it. It's an absolute magnet for golf balls. Yesterday had no breeze around, i took the appropriate club, took a little off it as normal, hit it sweetly and mid flight realised i had forgotten to account for the 3C temp and reduction in distance. Straight in, plank 🙄


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 5, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Offered to captain an academy Texas scramble team in a little academy comp today - thinking I wouldn’t be needed and rather hoping I wouldn’t be given how poor I was yesterday - but yup - heard this morning…needed.  Ah well…maybe it’s what I need after yesterday.
		
Click to expand...

Well we know how golf goes and so of course, after the disappointments of my play yesterday, this pm I somehow remembered how to play golf and played 7 holes in 1 under gross…and my TS team had fun.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

So…we ban trolleys from heather and encourage those carrying to keep to paths and not take shortcuts through heather as paths will be formed and heather trodden down.  But still some persist in trudging through the heather and start creating worn paths through it.

And so we put up ‘low level‘ roping alongside path where players are heading into the heather…and sure enough - like the Maginot Line that isn’t defence enough for the heather as the persistent go round the end of the rope - to walk through the heather….honestly…🙄🙁


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 6, 2021)

Believeing the weather forecast, 90% chance of rain and 40mph wind this morning so didn't go to golf, cue, it being dry sunny and no wind🤣


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			So…we ban trolleys from heather and encourage those carrying to keep to paths and not take shortcuts through heather as paths will be formed and heather trodden down.  But still some persist in trudging through the heather and start creating worn paths through it.

And so we put up ‘low level‘ roping alongside path where players are heading into the heather…and sure enough - like the Maginot Line that isn’t defence enough for the heather as the persistent go round the end of the rope - to walk through the heather….honestly…🙄🙁
		
Click to expand...

Not taking away from the irritation but if the ‘player made’ paths have such a volume of traffic is it worth suggesting the club actually make a proper path in those few areas or at least figure out why players don’t use the proper path & fixing that problem (i.e temp casual water perhaps)


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Slab said:



			Not taking away from the irritation but if the ‘player made’ paths have such a volume of traffic is it worth suggesting the club actually make a proper path in those few areas or at least figure out why players don’t use the proper path & fixing that problem (i.e temp casual water perhaps)
		
Click to expand...

More often than not it's just laziness and people wanting to take the straightest 'as the crow flies' route rather than walk round something I reckon.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 6, 2021)

All my pp's quitting after 9 holes because they were playing poorly in tough conditions!


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			More often than not it's just laziness and *people wanting to take the straightest 'as the crow flies' route* rather than walk round something I reckon.
		
Click to expand...

Oh I get it, but if its that 'popular' and unless there's a good reason not to, why not have the path on the straightest/quickest route?

we've prob all seen this


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Slab said:



			Oh I get it, but if its that 'popular' and unless there's a good reason not to, why not have the path on the straightest/quickest route?

we've prob all seen this
View attachment 39828

Click to expand...

Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, I'm all for 'lazy efficiency' as I like to call it. I don't know the situation at SILH's course, it's probably similar to what you've shown there - designed in a way as to look nice, but people will have their own ideas and operate purely pragmatically.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			All my pp's quitting after 9 holes because they were playing poorly in tough conditions!
		
Click to expand...

Hope it wasn't a comp. That's poor form though


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 6, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Hope it wasn't a comp. That's poor form though
		
Click to expand...

Not a comp but the only round of the week for 2 of us. He was one of the walkers though.

I dont wake up at 7am to play 9 holes


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Oh yeah, don't get me wrong, I'm all for 'lazy efficiency' as I like to call it. I don't know the situation at SILH's course, it's probably similar to what you've shown there - designed in a way as to look nice, but people will have their own ideas and operate purely pragmatically.
		
Click to expand...

‘Heather carries’ off a couple of tees.  We have good paths that run alongside heather areas, but if a poor tee shot ends up in the heather, then rather than take the path to alongside where their ball is  and walk into it, they walk directly towards it through the heather. 

Now OK, I can see why I might want to walk straight to where I think my ball is, but my irritation is that the greens team have roped along the side of the path with the very clear wish that players* do not walk through the heather at that point as you can see a worn path has been created *but please use the path then walk in; with the walk in from the path almost always being much shorter and less damaging to the heather (that is relatively new and being cultivated). But some persist in walking into the heather immediately the roping ends, so clearly not getting the point that the visual clue the roping is giving us.

Anyway…it irritates me but only mildly…and the greens team will rope off more if things worsen…


----------



## Slab (Dec 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			‘*Heather carries’ off a couple of tees.*  We have good paths that run alongside heather areas, but if a poor tee shot ends up in the heather, then rather than take the path to alongside where their ball is  and walk into it, they walk directly towards it through the heather.

Now OK, I can see why I might want to walk straight to where I think my ball is, but my irritation is that the greens team have roped along the side of the path with the very clear wish that players do not walk through the heather at that point as you can see a worn path has been created but please use the path then walk in; with the walk in from the path almost always being much shorter and *less damaging to the heather (that is relatively new and being cultivated).* But some persist in walking into the heather immediately the roping ends, so clearly not getting the point that the visual clue the roping is giving us.

Anyway…it irritates me but only mildly…and the greens team will rope off more if things worsen…
		
Click to expand...

Again not taking away from the irritation (but its kinda fun to try and figure out the 'why')
Does my bold bit from your post mean that players used to walk straight to their 'topped shot' through rough or grass and now because of new planting they're being asked to use another route instead?

Club must have good reason I suppose because its tough to expect cooperation from a player that's just lost distance from a poor tee shot but now faces losing the ball altogether if they don't have a good line/position to go to


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 6, 2021)

Slab said:



			Again not taking away from the irritation (but its kinda fun to try and figure out the 'why')
Does my bold bit from your post mean that players used to walk straight to their 'topped shot' through rough or grass and now because of new planting they're being asked to use another route instead?

Club must have good reason I suppose because its tough to expect cooperation from a player that's just lost distance from a poor tee shot but now faces losing the ball altogether if they don't have a good line/position to go to
		
Click to expand...

I have to admit, if I'd topped a drive into the heather, I'd be quite likely to walk a direct route to it as you say - to give me the better chance of finding it.


----------



## Crow (Dec 6, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Not a comp but the only round of the week for 2 of us. He was one of the walkers though.

I dont wake up at 7am to play 9 holes 

Click to expand...

I experienced similar today in the senior roll-up, but I'd have been delighted if we'd agreed to walk off after 6!
It was cold, wet and windy, I'm only now just starting to get sensation back into my toes.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 6, 2021)

52 mph south easterly wind with heavy sleet showers forecast for tomorrow morning for my 10-20 tee time. Wind increasing into the early afternoon.

I suspect I will be in the gym instead.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Dec 6, 2021)

4hours 30 mins for a better ball pairs stableford round…

It’s cold… get a move on 😒


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

Slab said:



			Again not taking away from the irritation (but its kinda fun to try and figure out the 'why')
Does my bold bit from your post mean that players used to walk straight to their 'topped shot' through rough or grass and now because of new planting they're being asked to use another route instead?

Club must have good reason I suppose because its tough to expect cooperation from a player that's just lost distance from a poor tee shot but now faces losing the ball altogether if they don't have a good line/position to go to
		
Click to expand...

Yes…

problem is that players - like sheep - tend to follow the straight line and existing footprints into the heather and so a track is formed quite quickly that we don’t want across the heather.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 6, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I have to admit, if I'd topped a drive into the heather, I'd be quite likely to walk a direct route to it as you say - to give me the better chance of finding it.
		
Click to expand...

Which is fine … but the greens team first built a small raised mound along the side of the path to stop trolleys…then when foot soldiers were tramping over the mound and through the heather they put a low roping along the top of it to rope it off.  I think what’s required of us is then obvious…but some still choose to go round the end of the rope and through the heather.


----------



## NearHull (Dec 6, 2021)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Which is fine … but the greens team first built a small raised mound along the side of the path to stop trolleys…then when foot soldiers were tramping over the mound and through the heather they put a low roping along the top of it to rope it off.  I think what’s required of us is then obvious…but some still choose to go round the end of the rope and through the heather.
		
Click to expand...

Low ropes on our course are there to stop Trollies, it is normal, if not expected, for those carrying to step over them. The idea is to encourage carrying as it is less of a distance to walk.
(we do have one area roped off at waist height to stop all players going through that area.)


----------



## Slime (Dec 6, 2021)

I don't use a buggy, but now nobody can.
All buggies out of commission due to criminal damage!
There really are some scumbags out there.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 6, 2021)

NearHull said:



			Low ropes on our course are there to stop Trollies, it is normal, if not expected, for those carrying to step over them. The idea is to encourage carrying as it is less of a distance to walk.
(we do have one area roped off at waist height to stop all players going through that area.)
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. We have a few problem areas where people walk in winter and it wears down. There is a patch between our 7th green to the right and the 8th tee as a case in point and if you went there it was a bare muddy lie. Come the summer it is then a dry bare patch. The rope has been successful in stopping the trolleys but people still walk back to the bags so it was a problem. The green staff now have waist high ropes, white arrows to show the exit point and white lines to mark it as GUR. It took a few weeks for the creatures of habit to take note but its working


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 6, 2021)

We've rerouted our course to avoid wear on the usual routes between tees and greens (not too many of them are surfaced), so you now play the holes in a very different order to usual. All pretty well signposted and the scorecard was even recreated to match the new order.

Caused pandemonium on the first weekend, people bumping into other groups on tees and arguments over who had gone wrong.

The club has now had to rope off all the old paths to avoid it happening again 😂


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 6, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Believeing the weather forecast, 90% chance of rain and 40mph wind this morning so didn't go to golf, cue, it being dry sunny and no wind🤣
		
Click to expand...

 Sitting in the clubhouse this morning with the usual suspects various weather apps and the local forecast discussed. Most went by the Apps and did not go out, 2 of us went by the local TV forecast and went out I forgot the local TV forecast was for a very heavy shower about 12.30 - they  got it bang on. At least there were enough holes left for us to dry out.


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 7, 2021)

Getting our scramble four to within 5 meters of the green on the 7th and watching all three not get on the green, and the 9th. Also getting us to within an under arm lob with the ball the par four 5th, off the tee and not getting on. Then, finishing 5th and missing out on fourth place, and dosh, on countback. 

Still, Xmas dinner was nice.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2021)

HID ordered some Druids clothing during back Friday. Got large in a polo and it is massive on me. Now got to either try and sell it on at the club (easiest option) or go through the pain of changing it with Druids (not had good experience in the past). Shouldn't moan too much as it was a nice surprise. The trousers she got are 32 leg (they all were apparently) but there is a good little shop tucked away in Reading that do alterations so hoping they can take them up.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Dec 15, 2021)

Over the summer worked hard on short game and got to a point where I was pretty decent around the greens.

The last six weeks or so I’ve been working on swing generally and ball striking specifically. Lots of time on the practice ground not much time on the course.

Today’s comp I was flushing it off the tee and fairway. Driver, hybrid, irons as good as I’ve ever hit them. Really really pleased with the improvement in strike, flight, distance, direction and all round control. My playing partner couldn't get over how good it was.

But short game gone to pieces. 28 points. 😆


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Dec 15, 2021)

What's the point of toptracer at a range if its not normalised?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 16, 2021)

saving_par said:



			What's the point of toptracer at a range if its not normalised?
		
Click to expand...

I'm becoming increasingly disillusioned with the one I normally go to. It appears I can't hit a ball over 200 yards carry there despite me watching it clear the back fence some 220 yards away.

I went for a hybrid fitting the other day and my average carry was 210 with my current hybrid on a gc2, same club on the top tracer later that week - 180 if I'm lucky.

For reference I know its good for 200 yards on course as its what I hit into our 200yd par 3 2nd hole and even in the cold currently its generally landing on/next to the green.

I now only use the toptracer for the approach game which I find pretty useful and gets me hitting a variety of shots rather than repetitive.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 16, 2021)

Double post.


----------



## woofers (Dec 16, 2021)

Players that can walk 6,000+ yards round the golf course but can’t be arsed to walk 6 yards round the bunker to get the rake….


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 17, 2021)

Playing the two easiest holes on the course like a clown and not scoring a point on either then finishing 6th, two points off the winner.


----------



## Slab (Dec 17, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Playing the two easiest holes on the course like a clown and not scoring a point on either then finishing 6th, two points off the winner.
		
Click to expand...

Console yourself that the thought that the 5 players ahead of you might also have blobbed both those holes


----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2021)

The shaft of my Sand Wedge deciding enough was enough and buckling under the sheer torturous force of my swing.....
Well, it bent anyway.....and now it's snapped completely.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 17, 2021)

Imurg said:



			The shaft of my Sand Wedge deciding enough was enough and buckling under the sheer torturous force of my swing.....
Well, it bent anyway.....and now it's snapped completely.
		
Click to expand...

Not one too many fat ones?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2021)

If I play just our front 9 I get 4 shots
If I play just our back 9 I get 3 shots
If I play all 18 I get 8 shots..
Try explaining that to a Non-Golfer.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 18, 2021)

Could not play today because of FOG!


----------



## fundy (Dec 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If I play just our front 9 I get 4 shots
If I play just our back 9 I get 3 shots
If I play all 18 I get 8 shots..
Try explaining that to a Non-Golfer. 

Click to expand...

try explaining it to a golfer......


----------



## Dando (Dec 18, 2021)

Imurg said:



			If I play just our front 9 I get 4 shots
If I play just our back 9 I get 3 shots
If I play all 18 I get 8 shots..
Try explaining that to a Non-Golfer. 

Click to expand...

Is the extra shot for all 18 like a disability allowance due to your age


----------



## Imurg (Dec 18, 2021)

Dando said:



			Is the extra shot for all 18 like a disability allowance due to your age
		
Click to expand...

Could be....or it's just another trick by Fragger and CVG to stop me beating them .


----------



## IanM (Dec 18, 2021)

People who mark their ball on the green with a large white tee....the same tee is used to pretend to repair a pitch mark


----------



## SatchFan (Dec 30, 2021)

People moaning that the course should be shut but still choosing to go out and play on it.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

A bit of idle curiosity on the back of my good round today.
As we played gimmees (albeit nothing more than a few inches) it's a non counter but if it had been....
The score differential would have been 1.9  - assuming no PCC
And it would have moved my index a whole.......0.3....my 20th card is a 3.9 so that would have dropped out.
Under the old system it would have been a 1.2 cut.....a difference between getting 7 shots next time out or 5 under the old system ( assuming HI = Congu handicap)
Mildly irritating.........


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

Realising I've become a fairweather golfer☹


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Realising I've become a fairweather golfer☹
		
Click to expand...

It takes less each year for me to say...Nah, not today...


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			It takes less each year for me to say...Nah, not today...
		
Click to expand...

It's not long ago I would go out I any conditions and played on some pretty awful days, these last few months I've missed more Saturday s that I had in the prev 15 years since taking up the game. Mind I'm talking about winter golf😉


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			It's not long ago I would go out I any conditions and played on some pretty awful days, these last few months I've missed more Saturday s that I had in the prev 15 years since taking up the game. Mind I'm talking about winter golf😉
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hot down here..if it wasn't for the wind we'd be in shorts....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bloody hot down here..if it wasn't for the wind we'd be in shorts....
		
Click to expand...

It's warmed up a bit here today as well, been  -5 most night s the last week, though no where near shorts weather....😉


----------



## Canary Kid (Dec 30, 2021)

patricks148 said:



			Realising I've become a fairweather golfer☹
		
Click to expand...

Me too … would never have imagined it, but it has happened.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bloody hot down here..if it wasn't for the wind we'd be in shorts....
		
Click to expand...

What is this wind you talk of? - unusually still here at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2021)

Being 90% sure someone from the group in front has just played your ball coming the other way. 😠


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 30, 2021)

Imurg said:



			Bloody hot down here..if it wasn't for the wind we'd be in shorts....
		
Click to expand...

Well it’s cold and wet up here. However 2 guys were playing in shorts today!

The irritation was that we MUST have winter wheels to protect the Course which has been the case for 1 month now, at least 3 emails sent out by The Club. It is onTHE BRS Booking in RED. These 2 hd no winter wheels. I explained they were required and the response was that we haven't played for a month which was an untruth. The Club are not policing it and the majority have paid £30/70 and others do not care.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 31, 2021)

Course has been 12 holes because of the rain - more rain in the last hour and closed 😢


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 31, 2021)

Course closed for fourth day in a row. Too soggy/boggy in places. Persisting down again this morning.
Got my name down for Tuesday morning - fingers crossed.


----------



## Boomy (Dec 31, 2021)

Course open, full greens ⛳️ Buuuuuut having to work 😏


----------



## Slab (Dec 31, 2021)

Course open, 30 degrees, covered in suncream.... too many 3 putts


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2021)

Turning up at the club to see your three most regular golf buddies tee off WITH ANOTHER MEMBER MAKING UP THE 4  ball.🤣

(note…irritation much less so if not intending to play and not at all if not actually bothered…but could have been asked 🤔…must get onto the ’Fancy a Knock’ WhatsApp group - that’ll be it)


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2021)

Course being closed today. Played yesterday and it was fine, no overnight rain so it's a bit of a puzzler.
Oh well, the PS5 will be getting battered instead


----------



## Bobthesock (Dec 31, 2021)

People who use mat as a verb, like in the rough when they say "I can mat it here". Also when people putt off them. Not playing again until April it annoys me so much


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 31, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Course being closed today. Played yesterday and it was fine, no overnight rain so it's a bit of a puzzler.
Oh well, the PS5 will be getting battered instead 

Click to expand...

Mate, we had constant rain last night from around 7pm until around 4:30am today, Newcastle was the same.
You weren’t out on the ale were you?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 31, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, we had constant rain last night from around 7pm until around 4:30am today, Newcastle was the same.
You weren’t out on the ale were you?

Click to expand...

Suspect he was tucked up in bed with a good book and a cup of cocoa by then.....


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 31, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Mate, we had constant rain last night from around 7pm until around 4:30am today, Newcastle was the same.
You weren’t out on the ale were you?

Click to expand...

Just heard from a mate, apparently it lashed it down from around 10pm onwards last night


----------



## clubchamp98 (Dec 31, 2021)

Finally banned buggies from the course.
The damage they have been doing is quite bad .
Just two months late imo, the rain we have had has been quite heavy.
Down to 11 holes quite a bit but buggies churning up the entrances and exits on the bridges.
Course is not really set up for buggies but money talks.


----------



## GG26 (Dec 31, 2021)

Voyager EMH said:



			Course closed for fourth day in a row. Too soggy/boggy in places. Persisting down again this morning.
Got my name down for Tuesday morning - fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Same here, just down the road.  Was hoping to get the odd round in during my week off.


----------



## srixon 1 (Dec 31, 2021)

Course closed for third day running. More rain forecast so could be closed for a while. Wish I lived a bit closer to Hayling. Probably bone dry on the links.


----------



## IanM (Dec 31, 2021)

We've been closed since Tuesday.  Meant to be playing at 10:00 tomorrow, but I am not hopeful.   

Been locked in the house since Xmas Eve, I am so bored my head hurts.  At this rate I might as well get another job.


----------



## davidy233 (Dec 31, 2021)

Overdressing for the weather - roasting when I came off the course after nine holes today.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Course open (possibly shouldn't have been) but played nine. Hit everything left and putted like an idiot. No feel for distance


----------



## Dando (Dec 31, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Course open (possibly shouldn't have been) but played nine. Hit everything left and putted like an idiot. No feel for distance
		
Click to expand...

Congratulations! Hopefully leave the toot in 2021 and get better for 2022


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 31, 2021)

Dando said:



			Congratulations! Hopefully leave the toot in 2021 and get better for 2022
		
Click to expand...

Cheers. Played 18 and carried yesterday and was hanging. Had it been a horse race I'd have been pulled up on the 14th as I was blowing big time. Couldn't do another 18 today and nine was more than enough. Just proves need to up my fitness to golf in 2022


----------



## cliveb (Dec 31, 2021)

Since Xmas we've had masses of rain. In an attempt to get a game this week, I booked tee times every day except Thursday. No prizes for guessing which was the only day the course was open.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 1, 2022)

Somebody scoring 40 points and not, effectively,  getting cut......


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 1, 2022)

Starting the year on 400mg pain killers and a form of deep heat is not the one! Had a 9.10 slot booked on what’s been the nicest day in weeks and I’m laid up! 

Random irritations does not even start the frustration!!!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 1, 2022)

2 guys on the 11th tee, us a 4 ball on the 2nd - tees lie side by side with 20'ish yards gap between. We all tee'd off as they were not doing anything, as we walk, their first player has at least 8 practice swings - just wonder how long their round was?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

Chipping in winter off mud


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chipping in winter off mud
		
Click to expand...

You're a better man than me if you can crack that one. I just struggle to commit to the shot when I know the mud spray is coming. It isn't fun.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You're a better man than me if you can crack that one. I just struggle to commit to the shot when I know the mud spray is coming. It isn't fun.
		
Click to expand...

Mud ball off a muddy lie with little green to play with. What can possible go wrong?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 1, 2022)

Starting birdie, birdie, double 🤪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Starting birdie, birdie, double 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Similar to a start I had last year..eagle, double 🙄


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Starting the year on 400mg pain killers and a form of deep heat is not the one! Had a 9.10 slot booked on what’s been the nicest day in weeks and I’m laid up!

Random irritations does not even start the frustration!!!
		
Click to expand...

What you done?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Chipping in winter off mud
		
Click to expand...

Sometimes playing off mats has appeal, play any shot you like and stop it on a sixpence 

Added bonus of not destroying your confidence over the winter.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Sometimes playing off mats has appeal, play any shot you like and stop it on a sixpence 

Added bonus of not destroying your confidence over the winter.
		
Click to expand...

I get that. I shouldn't let it affect me but was getting decidedly yippy today. Before my detour to a hospital bed I had actually been chipping and pitching well given the conditions. Putting it down to a bad day and try and wipe the slate clean for tomorrow


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Sometimes playing off mats has appeal, play any shot you like and stop it on a sixpence 

Added bonus of not destroying your confidence over the winter.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly this. 3 years ago we could see our fairways and surrounds were going to struggle with worms casting so have been encouraging members to play off mats to enhance their winter golf and experience.
With a new Course manger he has plans to improve the turf but for now we will keep using them


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 1, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Starting birdie, birdie, double 🤪
		
Click to expand...

Level after 3. Never a bad thing!


----------



## Bobthesock (Jan 2, 2022)

People who refer to the head greenkeeper as "course manager".


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What you done?
		
Click to expand...

Screwed it! 😂😂😂

Honestly don’t know, I skipped a few weeks ago and done further damage to the knee so I will be out at some point this year for the op.  Fast forward two weeks and by walking compensating for the sore knee I tweaked the lower back. The chiropractor clicked me back in place and it was all good for the last three rounds but it’s gone again over Christmas.  Meant to be playing kingswood tomorrow but I’m 50/50 at the moment.  I’ve already had to cancel the game on the 30th December and New Year’s Day which is not what I wanted on my only time off.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 2, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You're a better man than me if you can crack that one. I just struggle to commit to the shot when I know the mud spray is coming. It isn't fun.
		
Click to expand...

Bump and run! I learnt a few years ago this is the way to play in winter. Don't try and chip anything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 2, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Bump and run! I learnt a few years ago this is the way to play in winter. Don't try and chip anything.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't work when you have a bunker between you and the green though sadly.

Good tip though,  fair point 👍.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Bump and run! I learnt a few years ago this is the way to play in winter. Don't try and chip anything.
		
Click to expand...

Hybrid bump and run as the sole will slide along the mud but it does tend to come out hot. The other option is to grip down on a wedge and stand it more upright looking to make toe connection with a putter stroke, this worked exceptionally well on the 28th from some stinking lies.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Hybrid bump and run as the sole will slide along the mud but it does tend to come out hot. The other option is to grip down on a wedge and stand it more upright looking to make toe connection with a putter stroke, this worked exceptionally well on the 28th from some stinking lies.
		
Click to expand...

You have 28 holes on your course? 😀


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 2, 2022)

Losing my pitch mark repairer either on the 6th green or 7th tee.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 2, 2022)

More heavy downpours to top up an already high water table 😫


----------



## Imurg (Jan 2, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			More heavy downpours to top up an already high water table 😫
		
Click to expand...

Not wishing to rub it in but this is exactly why we joined Ellesborough....doubt we'll have anything other than Preferred Lies tomorrow...
Went to the Bierton range at lunchtime - almost underwater.....and will be now after this rain..


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 2, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Hybrid bump and run...
		
Click to expand...

An option to be considered for many situations!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 2, 2022)

NearHull said:



			You have 28 holes on your course? 😀
		
Click to expand...

no but December has a 28th day on which I played


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

Course open and trolleys allowed. Should be front 9 only imo and carry only. So many areas around tees and especially around approaches to green, even with roping off, getting churned.


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Course open and trolleys allowed. Should be front 9 only imo and carry only. So many areas around tees and especially around approaches to green, even with roping off, getting churned.
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to play the full 18?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Did you manage to play the full 18?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but struggled. Getting very tired after about 14 holes despite drinking plenty of water and nibbling nuts etc


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2022)

Seven wood shaft shattering into pieces on a shot today. Bit of a shock and I have to find a new one from somewhere now. 😠


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Seven wood shaft shattering into pieces on a shot today. Bit of a shock and I have to find a new one from somewhere now. 😠
		
Click to expand...

Just think of the raw power in that shot


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Just think of the raw power in that shot
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, if only I was that. Funnily enough the shot wasn't even bad so it must have just broke on the follow through somehow. 😂 Can honestly say that's never happened to me before. Got a match next Saturday, but my mate has lent me his Rad Speed 7 wood which is nice of him. I've promised him I won't break that one as well. 🤞🏻


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Seven wood shaft shattering into pieces on a shot today. Bit of a shock and I have to find a new one from somewhere now. 😠
		
Click to expand...

Not sure it's a problem Frag will have. Did you get it new. Have you contacted the retailer?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Not sure it's a problem Frag will have. Did you get it new. Have you contacted the retailer?
		
Click to expand...

No.. I bought it new, but over a year ago from Affordable Golf Clearance via eBay. Not sure they'll do much if I contact them now.


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 2, 2022)

Driving and putting the best I ever have but my irons and chipping are letting me down. It’s very frustrating when I’m belting it down the fairway and then missing greens 🙈


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes but struggled. Getting very tired after about 14 holes despite drinking plenty of water and nibbling nuts etc
		
Click to expand...

You need something better than a few nuts for energy during a round.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 2, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You need something better than a few nuts for energy during a round.
		
Click to expand...

Had a banana, granola bar and the nuts also had raisins in. Given my blood sugars are up at the moment I'm a little limited what I can have


----------



## Leftitshort (Jan 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yes but struggled. Getting very tired after about 14 holes despite drinking plenty of water and nibbling nuts etc
		
Click to expand...

I found it a slog today in the mud. Had my booster a few days ago & I’ve felt odd since.
The course held up ok but 3 temps


----------



## sunshine (Jan 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Seven wood shaft shattering into pieces on a shot today. Bit of a shock and I have to find a new one from somewhere now. 😠
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plastic shaft, cheap fake. 

The fibres in a graphite shaft are entwined so if it breaks it doesn’t shatter into pieces.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Sounds like a plastic shaft, cheap fake.

The fibres in a graphite shaft are entwined so if it breaks it doesn’t shatter into pieces.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps I was using creative language.. it did splinter into fibres and didn't break clean through.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Perhaps I was using creative language.. it did splinter into fibres and didn't break clean through.
		
Click to expand...

In that case it must be down to your immense powerful swing.  Have you been lifting weights over Christmas? 😀


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2022)

When you've got a good round going, on the 18th faced with a 4th shot (par5) of 91 yards uphillinto a strong wind and you don't have a shot...
You're weighing up your options, working out which shot and club to use...you just about decide ....and your playing partner says " what are you waiting for?"
And puts you right off your train of thought.......
Knob.....


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			When you've got a good round going, on the 18th faced with a 4th shot (par5) of 91 yards uphillinto a strong wind and you don't have a shot...
You're weighing up your options, working out which shot and club to use...you just about decide ....and your playing partner says " what are you waiting for?"
And puts you right off your train of thought.......
Knob.....

Click to expand...

Seem to recall a Mod on here was playing  around 7.45 today and was so excited he hd been awake since 4 a.m. Was the said person your playing partner? If so an infraction is in order.


----------



## IanM (Jan 3, 2022)

The clubs who are not yet using online booking and want you to print off an entry form and post a cheque....  (for Opens)


----------



## Imurg (Jan 3, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Seem to recall a Mod on here was playing  around 7.45 today and was so excited he hd been awake since 4 a.m. Was the said person your playing partner? If so an infraction is in order.
		
Click to expand...

You may think that....I, of course, couldn't possibly comment...


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 5, 2022)

People moaning about getting bombarded with marketing emails for a driver - you do realise that the only reason you are getting emails is because you signed up for them?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2022)

davidy233 said:



			People moaning about getting bombarded with marketing emails for a driver - you do realise that the only reason you are getting emails is because you signed up for them? 

Click to expand...

I don't know if 'signed up' is fair. Most of them just start emailing you after you buy something from them. And I always untick the 'send me promotions' button when there is one.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know if 'signed up' is fair. Most of them just start emailing you after you buy something from them. And I always untick the 'send me promotions' button when there is one.
		
Click to expand...

I always make sure I untick/tick no marketing. I’ve not had one email about any new driver, or any other golf related marketing.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 5, 2022)

IanM said:



			The clubs who are not yet using online booking and want you to print off an entry form and post a cheque....  (for Opens)
		
Click to expand...

Agree entirely. Lundin Links do that. I have booked an Open at Boat of Garten, only opened @ 9 a.m today and they said it was the first year they had done on line booking!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 5, 2022)

In order to protect our course we have to carry or purchase Winter wheels, around £70. Some members are not buying winter wheels and the Club is doing nothing about it. Any suggestions appreciated. I have written to Club today expressing concern at lack of monitoring.


----------



## IanM (Jan 5, 2022)

Visitors at our place today who decide to play off the back tees, despite them being roped off and having no markers out.

We pointed this out and got the reply that they were not told what to play off.  I suggested that the absence of makers where they were standing might have been a clue 🤔 

No doubt they will be moaning about "stuffy members!"  

I


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 5, 2022)

IanM said:



			Visitors at our place today who decide to play off the back tees, despite them being roped off and having no markers out.

We pointed this out and got the reply that they were not told what to play off.  I suggested that the absence of makers where they were standing might have been a clue 🤔

No doubt they will be moaning about "stuffy members!" 

I
		
Click to expand...

I would have been making a call to the pro shop although to be fair we have several white tees shut art the moment and I've still seen members using them at the weekend


----------



## Imurg (Jan 9, 2022)

The pace of play today....
On Sundays we have a booking system that runs from 7.45 until about 9.15 from the 1st and the 10th - all 4 balls.
From 11.30 the "rock up and play" palaver begins.
We got to the 1st tee at 11.15 and were 4th in the queue - which increased in size every couple of minutes.
I guess because yesterday was so awful weather-wise that everyone wanted to play today..
We just waited on every single shot...stop/start all the way round...and that' the worst recipe for my joints...
Judging by how they feel now, I have an inkling that moving tomorrow may be a tad tricky...
Give me a steady 4 hours walk with few stops and im fine...4 hours of stop/start and everything seizes up.
Good job I'm not playing until Thursday.....


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 9, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Agree entirely. Lundin Links do that. I have booked an Open at Boat of Garten, only opened @ 9 a.m today and they said it was the first year they had done on line booking!
		
Click to expand...

Wouldn't mind betting it is full by now to, only place up here I've never played an open, full within days of the comp opening.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 9, 2022)

Ticking along nicely and then made a hash of 15 and 16 and duffed a pitch on 18. Missed the cash by three shots and the potential 4 shots lost on 15 and 16 cost dear


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 9, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Wouldn't mind betting it is full by now to, only place up here I've never played an open, full within days of the comp opening.
		
Click to expand...

Boat of Garten? Loads of space left for the 18 hole open in August - seniors in July is filling up quickly


----------



## hairball_89 (Jan 12, 2022)

Not touching a club through December as I was rammed with work. 2 sessions at the range this year and I seem to have developed an almighty push and forgotten how to hit driver entirely.

Let's see how it goes on the course, tomorrow...


----------



## IanM (Jan 12, 2022)

Beautiful sunny day here, course closed due to hard frost


----------



## Imurg (Jan 12, 2022)

Didn't play this morning..
The combination of a trolley ban, frost, sub-zero temperatures and fog didn't fill me with much enthusiasm


----------



## Pants (Jan 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't play this morning..
The combination of a trolley ban, frost, sub-zero temperatures and fog didn't fill me with much enthusiasm
		
Click to expand...

Wimp!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't play this morning..
The combination of a trolley ban, frost, sub-zero temperatures and fog didn't fill me with much enthusiasm
		
Click to expand...

Man up. It's called bracing or character forming (although in some dialects its known as masochism)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 12, 2022)

Two observed from playing a few holes today.

Members playing tee shots off the grass on a tee when there is a mat;

Some who are carrying taking a shortcut to the fairway through the heather and wearing it down to create a track - when we KNOW that the club is trying to encourage a good consistent heather covering in many areas


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			In order to protect our course we have to carry or purchase Winter wheels, around £70. Some members are not buying winter wheels and the Club is doing nothing about it. Any suggestions appreciated. I have written to Club today expressing concern at lack of monitoring.
		
Click to expand...

A sniper will soon sort out the issue


----------



## Dando (Jan 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Didn't play this morning..
The combination of a trolley ban, frost, sub-zero temperatures and fog didn't fill me with much enthusiasm
		
Click to expand...

You big girls blouse


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 12, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Two observed from playing a few holes today.

Members playing tee shots off the grass on a tee when there is a mat;

Some who are carrying taking a shortcut to the fairway through the heather and wearing it down to create a track - when we KNOW that the club is trying to encourage a good consistent heather covering in many areas



Click to expand...

did you pull them up for it?


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			did you pull them up for it?
		
Click to expand...

Can't they rope the areas off or is that not feasible?


----------



## Slab (Jan 13, 2022)

Snapped the head off the PW at the range this morning & leaves me with a 16 degree gap in the bag for Saturdays game


----------



## Slime (Jan 13, 2022)

Unrepaired pitch marks!


----------



## arnieboy (Jan 13, 2022)

Slime said:



			Unrepaired pitch marks!  

Click to expand...

Bearing in mind we have very few visitors at the moment the multitude of pitchmarks are caused by members who will no doubt be moaning about the quality of the greens in the coming months. We counted ten on one green the other day.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 14, 2022)

Trying to play in a Senior’s Open @Prestwick St Nicholas Golf club. Seem to recall in the past that they would NOT allow any registered outside Scotland to enter which was a first. Phoned today to try and find  an answer. No reply from Secretary’s Office who I phoned 3 times. The ansaphone   states the pro shop deals with golf reservations and queries. I usually find The Office and Pro Shops in Scotland are extremely helpful. Prestwick  St Nicholas is an exception.

The guy was totally disinterested. No idea about comp, no idea whether secretary around or when he will be around..

Expect a club can stipulate what they want regarding a Competition


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 14, 2022)

Slime said:



			Unrepaired pitch marks!  

Click to expand...

Totally rips my knitting this one.


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2022)

Slab said:



			Snapped the head off the PW at the range this morning & leaves me with a 16 degree gap in the bag for Saturdays game 

Click to expand...

Follow up irritation... gonna cost £60 to fix it


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			did you pull them up for it?
		
Click to expand...

No…I did not see any offenders, I just could see the evidence - but if I did I would 100% pull them up.  I have done it on the practice ground so would have no qualms about doing it on the course.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 14, 2022)

arnieboy said:



			Can't they rope the areas off or is that not feasible?
		
Click to expand...

The greens team have created a small raised mound about 18” high along the side of the path…and have put a low roped fence along the top of the first 3 or 4m to prevents the straightest direct route to the fairway.  We all know that the mound and fence are not there to prevent trolley access as we know that we must avoid taking trolleys into heather areas.  But of course some have simply been rounding the immediate end of the fence and stepping over the mount into the heather…through which a path is now being worn…😡.


----------



## Slab (Jan 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The greens team have created a small raised mound about 18” high along the side of the path…and have put a low roped fence along the top of the first 3 or 4m to prevents the straightest direct route to the fairway.  We all know that the mound and fence are not there to prevent trolley access as we know that we must avoid taking trolleys into heather areas.  But of course some have simply been rounding the immediate end of the fence and stepping over the mount into the heather…through which a path is now being worn…😡.
		
Click to expand...

It's weird that what the club want and what the members want, isn't aligned


----------



## Dando (Jan 14, 2022)

The commentators on sky saying a 10-15mph wind will cause havoc.

They’d poo their pants if they were on the last few Kent meets


----------



## Boomy (Jan 14, 2022)

Dando said:



			The commentators on sky saying a 10-15mph wind will cause havoc.

They’d poo their pants if they were on the last few Kent meets
		
Click to expand...

They’d soil in their sneakers if they played at Silloth “most” weekends 😄 10-15mph is a godsend.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 14, 2022)

Boomy said:



			They’d soil in their sneakers if they played at Silloth “most” weekends 😄 10-15mph is a godsend.
		
Click to expand...

Same for us on the fylde, anything under 20 is still 😂.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2022)

Wanted to practise a bit before dinner as haven't played since two weekends ago and we have a quarter final match tomorrow. Drove to the only driving range near me, and it's shut because of 'waste spillage' from the restaurant above causing 'contamination'. WTF? Too late to drive to the next nearest one that's actually open which is basically out in Borehamwood. The one I used to go to in Northwick Park has reopened.. but as a TopGolf style 'BigShots' game where you have to book bays and it costs loads. There's just such a lack of driving ranges near me. I just drove straight home again having not hit anything.


----------



## TigerBear (Jan 15, 2022)

Winter mats in play for course protection. Then seeing numerous fresh divots on the fairways, just why?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			The commentators on sky saying a 10-15mph wind will cause havoc.
They’d poo their pants if they were on the last few Kent meets
		
Click to expand...

Let the pampered darlings come and play around Highwoods. I can hear it now...
"Damn mud ball" "Damn mud ball"...
Just get on with it love.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2022)

Had a 9:20 tee time booked for our foursomes match. Currently still sat in the clubhouse waiting for the fog to clear. And once it does, everyone will be going out at once off 3 tees so I don't imagine it'll be a quick round.


----------



## benjo09 (Jan 15, 2022)

Course open on greens all week, then the weekend comes, the weather turns and we’re on temps for the comp today. Can’t be helped but frustrating none the less!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had a 9:20 tee time booked for our foursomes match. Currently still sat in the clubhouse waiting for the fog to clear. And once it does, everyone will be going out at once off 3 tees so I don't imagine it'll be a quick round.
		
Click to expand...

Looked like it was starting to clear at 10:30 so we went out to have a few putts. Then it got worse again so they've shut the course. Back home now - try again tomorrow. 😣


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 15, 2022)

I’ve finally worked out my biggest irritation, people who expect too much from their golf and bring everyone else in the group down with them. Utter w-anchors!


----------



## Boomy (Jan 15, 2022)

Playing partners who (uninvited) steal your (post round) chips then complain there’s not enough vinegar on them 😒


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 15, 2022)

Waiting for ages for the fog to lift rather than giving it up as a bad job and going back to bed and then playing like a clown


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Waiting for ages for the fog to lift rather than giving it up as a bad job and going back to bed and then playing like a clown
		
Click to expand...


I think some punctuation or restructuring might remove the 'interesting' ambiguity!


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Playing partners who (uninvited) steal your (post round) chips then complain there’s not enough vinegar on them 😒
		
Click to expand...

Tossers


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 15, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Playing partners who (uninvited) steal your (post round) chips then complain there’s not enough vinegar on them 😒
		
Click to expand...

Hangings too good for 'em!


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 15, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Playing partners who (uninvited) steal your (post round) chips then complain there’s not enough vinegar on them 😒
		
Click to expand...

What kind of monster skimps on the vinegar?


----------



## IanM (Jan 15, 2022)

When the club build a high quality winter tee, lay a proper path to it and rope off the area around it..... why the heck would you step over it and stand on the edges of the grass tee?


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 15, 2022)

When your club moves you forward to the back of the ladies tee to protect the winter mat !!!!! I feel for the women in the spring.


----------



## Dando (Jan 15, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			When your club moves you forward to the back of the ladies tee to protect the winter mat !!!!! I feel for the women in the spring.
		
Click to expand...

At least you can hit some of the par 3’a in one now mate
🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 15, 2022)

Dando said:



			At least you can hit some of the par 3’a in one now mate
🤣🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

135yd, big greenside bunker to right, trouble to left, slight wind against, full 6i….. then full wedge 👌


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 15, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			When your club moves you forward to the back of the ladies tee to protect the winter mat !!!!! I feel for the women in the spring.
		
Click to expand...

That was no lady .
But give me a par 3 course that doesn't require a 180 yard carry or a sex change , I'll give anyone a close game.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Waiting for ages for the fog to lift rather than giving it up as a bad job and going back to bed and then playing like a clown
		
Click to expand...

You play around as a clown in bed. Is that a role play thing or are you just rubbish in the sack? 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 16, 2022)

A bitter and twisted knob who was so put out that I could have the temerity to win the roll up, asked for the card I marked (and which was counter signed by a PP) to double check it himself


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2022)

When your foursomes partner continually tries to putt through greenside rough and mud, with predictably poor results, because he's petrified of chipping. 😑


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			When your foursomes partner continually tries to putt through greenside rough and mud, with predictably poor results, because he's petrified of chipping. 😑
		
Click to expand...


on an alternative forum somewhere theres a post reading "when your foursomes partner keeps missing greens even though he knows you cant chip for toffee then gets frustrated when you try and putt it anyway"


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2022)

fundy said:



			on an alternative forum somewhere theres a post reading "when your foursomes partner keeps missing greens even though he knows you cant chip for toffee then gets frustrated when you try and putt it anyway" 

Click to expand...

I don't think you can hammer a 15 handicapper for missing greens to be fair!


----------



## fundy (Jan 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think you can hammer a 15 handicapper for missing greens to be fair! 

Click to expand...


you can when you cant chip


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't think you can hammer a 15 handicapper for missing greens to be fair! 

Click to expand...

Are you hammering a scratch player for not being able to chip, or someone a little higher...?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 16, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Are you hammering a scratch player for not being able to chip, or someone a little higher...? 

Click to expand...

It's not his fault that he can't chip but trying to putt through mud and rough when it hasn't worked the last 3 times is just bad decision making!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's not his fault that he can't chip but trying to putt through mud and rough when it hasn't worked the last 3 times is just bad decision making!
		
Click to expand...

Why don't you reverse the tees you play off; then he can miss the greens and you can chip?


----------



## Crow (Jan 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A bitter and twisted knob who was so put out that I could have the temerity to win the roll up, asked for the card I marked (and which was counter signed by a PP) to double check it himself
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know Smiffy was a member at your club.


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It's not his fault that he can't chip but trying to putt through mud and rough when it hasn't worked the last 3 times is just bad decision making!
		
Click to expand...

Still, at least you got a game today, unlike yesterday.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A bitter and twisted knob who was so put out that I could have the temerity to win the roll up, asked for the card I marked (and which was counter signed by a PP) to double check it himself
		
Click to expand...

 

I bet he is part of the sock police?


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 17, 2022)

First round in two months. Hit the ball surprisingly well but had the finesse of an articulated lorry around the greens. Nice weather so only mildly irritated.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 17, 2022)

Crow said:



			I didn't know Smiffy was a member at your club. 

Click to expand...

Smiffy is a gent (no honest). This guy is an argumentative knob at the best of times and he looked like he was sucking on a lemon when the organiser announced my name and gave me the cash. Winner has to buy everyone a beer and was tempted to forget him but I got him one (well the "bitch who's job it was) did


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

Just had an awful email from the club. I will quote some of it word for word to do it full justice.

_"It is with great pleasure that we announce the return of the Saturday three tee start from 29th January. _​​_Just rock up to one of the five weekend roll-ups, meet in the bar, pop your ball in the hat, wait for the draw, pop into the pro-shop to grab the next available tee and off you go. Simples. No booking. No organising. No planning in advance. Just the cast iron guarantee of a game."_​
Isn't this backwards? Surely the 'cast iron guarantee of a game' is to have your tee time booked?? He even ended it with this:

_"So many of you have told me how much you are looking to getting back to the way things used to be before Covid. So may I make one more small request - can we stop changing our shoes in the car park and start using the changing rooms for the purpose with which they are intended?"_​​I just find that embarrassing to be honest. It's like, tell me you're a pompous old git without actually telling me. I was just starting to get over my reservations as it had all been good for the last few months as well.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

It's a joke surely?

If not then your club is a joke.....


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

saving_par said:



			It's a joke surely?

If not then your club is a joke.....
		
Click to expand...

Fully agreed. They sent a survey round in October, which me and my mates filled out, stating that the booking system needs to be improved so that people can play when they want to. Yesterday they emailed to say they will publish the results of that survey soon. But today we get this nonsense. It's just two steps backwards and so disappointing and embarrassing.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just had an awful email from the club. I will quote some of it word for word to do it full justice.

_"It is with great pleasure that we announce the return of the Saturday three tee start from 29th January. _​​_Just rock up to one of the five weekend roll-ups, meet in the bar, pop your ball in the hat, wait for the draw, pop into the pro-shop to grab the next available tee and off you go. Simples. No booking. No organising. No planning in advance. Just the cast iron guarantee of a game."_​
Isn't this backwards? Surely the 'cast iron guarantee of a game' is to have your tee time booked?? He even ended it with this:

_"So many of you have told me how much you are looking to getting back to the way things used to be before Covid. So may I make one more small request - can we stop changing our shoes in the car park and start using the changing rooms for the purpose with which they are intended?"_​​I just find that embarrassing to be honest. It's like, tell me you're a pompous old git without actually telling me. I was just starting to get over my reservations as it had all been good for the last few months as well.
		
Click to expand...

Did you know of this booking system prior to you joining?



Orikoru said:



			Fully agreed. They sent a survey round in October, which me and my mates filled out, stating that the booking system needs to be improved so that people can play when they want to. Yesterday they emailed to say they will publish the results of that survey soon. But today we get this nonsense. It's just two steps backwards and so disappointing and embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Or more people wanted the roll ups and you and your mates were in the minority?


----------



## weewullie (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Fully agreed. They sent a survey round in October, which me and my mates filled out, stating that the booking system needs to be improved so that people can play when they want to. Yesterday they emailed to say they will publish the results of that survey soon. But today we get this nonsense. It's just two steps backwards and so disappointing and embarrassing.
		
Click to expand...

Lots of people like rollups. The sensible thing to do is go with what the majority want.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			Did you know of this booking system prior to you joining?

Or more people wanted the roll ups and you and your mates were in the minority?
		
Click to expand...

When we joined (Dec 20) we met with the general manager, he told us they had recently implemented an online booking system. He said there was some resistance from some of the membership but you have to move with the times etc. So we were happy anyway, but unfortunately that manager moved on several months later. Perhaps the club wasn't ready to be dragged into the 21st century.


weewullie said:



			Lots of people like rollups. The sensible thing to do is go with what the majority want.
		
Click to expand...

Have roll-ups of course, but all roll-ups all of the time?? Surely as a paying member you should be able to play without being in a bloody roll-up?? I didn't include this part of his email but in the detail breakdown it was early Saturday/Sunday roll-up (from 8am), late Sat/Sun morning roll-up (from 8:45am) and Saturday lunch-time roll-up (from midday). And you're not allowed to play in the times in between because it's a three-tee start so you can't get on the course. Doesn't really leave many times available.

And you're both quite right, it obviously appears that we are the minority, not disputing that. It doesn't make it any less disappointing. I like the club, it's very local and convenient, and affordable - but if they remain stuck in the past and we can't play as and when we'd like to then we'll have to look elsewhere which would be a huge shame.


----------



## Dando (Jan 18, 2022)

bought a 7 wood last week and it arrived yesterday afternoon. the face has the usual playing marks which isn't an issue but the shaft is an inch shorter than standard and it was mentioned in the listing.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 18, 2022)

In your shoes I think I'd have to be looking at moving. If I tried telling my missus that I didn't have a set tee time and needed to be up there an hour early to get my name in the draw she'd tell me to go swivel - and rightly so.


----------



## fundy (Jan 18, 2022)

And you're both quite right, *it obviously appears that we are the minority, not disputing that.* It doesn't make it any less disappointing. I like the club, it's very local and convenient, and affordable - *but if they remain stuck in the past and we can't play as and when we'd like* to then we'll have to look elsewhere which would be a huge shame. 

Why are they stuck in the past if it suits the majority of their members?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			In your shoes I think I'd have to be looking at moving. If I tried telling my missus that I didn't have a set tee time and needed to be up there an hour early to get my name in the draw she'd tell me to go swivel - and rightly so.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Obviously renewal is end of April I think... so we're just going to carry on as normal and if we can't get on the course anymore then we'll just have to look elsewhere then. 




fundy said:



			And you're both quite right, *it obviously appears that we are the minority, not disputing that.* It doesn't make it any less disappointing. I like the club, it's very local and convenient, and affordable - *but if they remain stuck in the past and we can't play as and when we'd like* to then we'll have to look elsewhere which would be a huge shame.

Why are they stuck in the past if it suits the majority of their members?
		
Click to expand...

Was more the shoes comment that gave me this impression. The membership as a whole seems to be quite old and stuck in their ways. I do believe it's archaic to not have a booking system - I don't know why they can't just incorporate roll-ups into one. i.e. just have certain times blocked out for roll-ups and the other times available for booking. Is it that hard? Do we need three roll-ups right across Saturday? Even if it is the majority that like roll-ups, should you only please the majority and sod everyone else? Not get any new members because the younger generations want to know what time they're playing? 

Above all else it is my irritation because my golf club that I have enjoyed being a part of is moving further away from what I see is ideal. Surely not too hard to understand.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			When we joined (Dec 20) we met with the general manager, he told us they had recently implemented an online booking system. He said there was some resistance from some of the membership but you have to move with the times etc. So we were happy anyway, but unfortunately that manager moved on several months later. Perhaps the club wasn't ready to be dragged into the 21st century.

Have roll-ups of course, but all roll-ups all of the time?? Surely as a paying member you should be able to play without being in a bloody roll-up?? I didn't include this part of his email but in the detail breakdown it was early Saturday/Sunday roll-up (from 8am), late Sat/Sun morning roll-up (from 8:45am) and Saturday lunch-time roll-up (from midday). And you're not allowed to play in the times in between because it's a three-tee start so you can't get on the course. Doesn't really leave many times available.

And you're both quite right, it obviously appears that we are the minority, not disputing that. It doesn't make it any less disappointing. I like the club, it's very local and convenient, and affordable - but if they remain stuck in the past and we can't play as and when we'd like to then we'll have to look elsewhere which would be a huge shame.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't say they are stuck in the past. 

If the majority of their members prefer it that way then it's obviously a style that works on the present too. 

I'd love Prince's to do something similar during the week as imo lots of clubs are closed shops with just mates playing together. 

You never know, playing on a couple of roll ups might expand your circle of friends.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			I wouldn't say they are stuck in the past.

If the majority of their members prefer it that way then it's obviously a style that works on the present too.

I'd love Prince's to do something similar during the week as imo lots of clubs are closed shops with just mates playing together.

*You never know, playing on a couple of roll ups might expand your circle of friends*.
		
Click to expand...

I play with other members on occasions in drawn competitions, and the matchplay event we just played in, and things like that. I don't really want to pay an extra fiver to do so in my weekly knockabout. Hopefully I'm just overreacting (has been known) and we'll still be able to get on the course when we want to anyway. I think the shoes comment just made my overall perception of his email that much worse.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I play with other members on occasions in drawn competitions, and the matchplay event we just played in, and thinks like that. I don't really want to pay an extra fiver to do so in my weekly knockabout. Hopefully I'm just overreacting (has been known) and we'll still be able to get on the course when we want to anyway. I think the shoes comment just made my overall perception of his email that much worse. 

Click to expand...

Oh I agree re the shoes. I do t nick I won a pair that I can’t drive in now, so no need for a change…..

I guess for next month your weekend golf is gonna be chasing the daylight, but overall should have plenty of options for rest of year.


----------



## weewullie (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. Obviously renewal is end of April I think... so we're just going to carry on as normal and if we can't get on the course anymore then we'll just have to look elsewhere then.



Was more the shoes comment that gave me this impression. The membership as a whole seems to be quite old and stuck in their ways. I do believe it's archaic to not have a booking system - I don't know why they can't just incorporate roll-ups into one. i.e. just have certain times blocked out for roll-ups and the other times available for booking. Is it that hard? Do we need three roll-ups right across Saturday? Even if it is the majority that like roll-ups, should you only please the majority and sod everyone else? Not get any new members because the younger generations want to know what time they're playing?

Above all else it is my irritation because my golf club that I have enjoyed being a part of is moving further away from what I see is ideal. Surely not too hard to understand.
		
Click to expand...

Does playing in the rollups not suit your requirements?


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

weewullie said:



			Does playing in the rollups not suit your requirements?
		
Click to expand...

Not really. There's three of us that normally play together on the weekends - if it was just two we could join another two or whatever. The roll-ups cost a fiver to enter as well and I don't really want to toss a fiver away for my weekly knockabout.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not really. There's three of us that normally play together on the weekends - if it was just two we could join another two or whatever. The roll-ups cost a fiver to enter as well and I don't really want to toss a fiver away for my weekly knockabout.
		
Click to expand...

Getting out there and meeting and playing with different members is part of being a member at a club for me. Roll ups are a nice way of becoming a part of the club. You and your mates should just try it once a month for until April and see how it goes. You never know, you might meet some nice folk. Also, you get to play on those days for sure.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not really. There's three of us that normally play together on the weekends - if it was just two we could join another two or whatever. The roll-ups cost a fiver to enter as well and I don't really want to toss a fiver away for my weekly knockabout.
		
Click to expand...

There's likely a lone new member who doesnt know anyone who is crying out for a group of 3 that need a 4th. 

You arent tossing a fiver away if you win.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			There's likely a lone new member who doesnt know anyone who is crying out for a group of 3 that need a 4th.

You arent tossing a fiver away if you win.
		
Click to expand...

In the booking system we use/were using you can add yourself to another group. We've had a few people do that before and join our three-ball and we welcome it.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 18, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			There's likely a lone new member who doesnt know anyone who is crying out for a group of 3 that need a 4th.

You arent tossing a fiver away if you win.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve no real interest in playing in swindles and roll ups. I have a limited time to play golf. I need to know what time I’m playing and like to choose who I play with. 

Not everyone wants to be intertwined into the social fabric of the golf club. It does appear that a limited number of the membership at many clubs get preferential treatment and tee times because of these roll ups. Maybe they are the ones who complain the loudest or are the times the committee members want to play. 

It’s really not worth risking a fiver to be paired with someone who might tell me off for what I’m wearing 😆.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Not really. There's three of us that normally play together on the weekends - if it was just two we could join another two or whatever. The roll-ups cost a fiver to enter as well and I don't really want to toss a fiver away for my weekly knockabout.
		
Click to expand...

You need to find one like my Saturday one which has an entry of £1, the winnings are largely irrelevant but simply act as a little incentive to compete...if I want to complete rather than just knock it round.  If I win I might pocket £10-£14...and that's fine.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Just had an awful email from the club. I will quote some of it word for word to do it full justice.

_"It is with great pleasure that we announce the return of the Saturday three tee start from 29th January. _​​_Just rock up to one of the five weekend roll-ups, meet in the bar, pop your ball in the hat, wait for the draw, pop into the pro-shop to grab the next available tee and off you go. Simples. No booking. No organising. No planning in advance. Just the cast iron guarantee of a game."_​
Isn't this backwards? Surely the 'cast iron guarantee of a game' is to have your tee time booked?? He even ended it with this:

_"So many of you have told me how much you are looking to getting back to the way things used to be before Covid. So may I make one more small request - can we stop changing our shoes in the car park and start using the changing rooms for the purpose with which they are intended?"_​​I just find that embarrassing to be honest. It's like, tell me you're a pompous old git without actually telling me. I was just starting to get over my reservations as it had all been good for the last few months as well.
		
Click to expand...

This would annoy me no end:

1. The language. Looks like it's been written by Jay from the Inbetweeners. Total bell. Simples.
2. Roll ups are great. But sometimes you don't have time to hang around in the bar waiting for the draw, you just want to "rock up" at your allocated time and play. What if you can't get there at 8:45 but want to play at 10 or 11?
3. Roll ups are great. But every weekend? With no alternatives? This is just designed for people who aren't able to use a smartphone and have nothing to do all day other than sit in the clubhouse.
4. The shoes  - sorry but I would just ignore that and keep changing in the car park until someone provides me a valid reason other than "those are the rules". My main issue is that I don't think I'd want to be a member of a club which was that petty.

Grims Dyke is a very short and easy course. It's ideally suited to higher handicapped seniors. Are there any "good" or "younger" golfers there? This means the email probably reflects the views of the majority of members. Little point fighting it. If it was me, I'd be leaving for a more progressive club. There are loads in your area - probably going to cost you though


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You need to find one like my Saturday one which has an entry of £1, the winnings are largely irrelevant but simply act as a little incentive to compete...if I want to complete rather than just knock it round.  If I win I might pocket £10-£14...and that's fine.
		
Click to expand...

But there isn't one. He has three roll ups to choose from and no other options.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			In the booking system we use/were using you can add yourself to another group. We've had a few people do that before and join our three-ball and we welcome it. 

Click to expand...

Orik, do Clubs still have to have names down for track and trace? If so how is that managed please?  Really sorry to hear of the problem you have.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

sunshine said:



			This would annoy me no end:

1. The language. Looks like it's been written by Jay from the Inbetweeners. Total bell. Simples.
2. Roll ups are great. But sometimes you don't have time to hang around in the bar waiting for the draw, you just want to "rock up" at your allocated time and play. What if you can't get there at 8:45 but want to play at 10 or 11?
3. Roll ups are great. But every weekend? With no alternatives? This is just designed for people who aren't able to use a smartphone and have nothing to do all day other than sit in the clubhouse.
4. The shoes  - sorry but I would just ignore that and keep changing in the car park until someone provides me a valid reason other than "those are the rules". My main issue is that I don't think I'd want to be a member of a club which was that petty.

Grims Dyke is a very short and easy course. It's ideally suited to higher handicapped seniors. Are there any "good" or "younger" golfers there? This means the email probably reflects the views of the majority of members. Little point fighting it. If it was me, I'd be leaving for a more progressive club. There are loads in your area - probably going to cost you though 

Click to expand...

Glad it's not just me. 😆 I will absolutely be continuing to change my shoes by the car. I cannot see the logic of my taking my shoes over to the changing room to put them on, and then walking back to my car to put my trainers back in the boot. 🙄 I don't know if clubs just say this to try and force people into paying for lockers or what. Nonsense. 

I've played with a few guys my age but yes I'm sure we're by far the minority. I will do a bit of research of the other clubs around, just a bit gutting as they will be more expensive, and GD is only 5 or 10 minutes drive for me which is great.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Orik, do Clubs still have to have names down for track and trace? If so how is that managed please?  Really sorry to hear of the problem you have.
		
Click to expand...

Err I have no idea about that, sorry. Maybe that was the reason they begrudgingly went to the booking system in the first place, who knows.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Err I have no idea about that, sorry. Maybe that was the reason they begrudgingly went to the booking system in the first place, who knows.
		
Click to expand...

I might be too thick to understand but doesn't a 3 tee start cause chaos? It should be 'simples" I guess.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			I might be too thick to understand but doesn't a 3 tee start cause chaos? It should be 'simples" I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's not compatible with a booking system I guess. Up until now we've had a two-tee system - in the morning you can book times on the 1st, or roll-up to the 10th, and in the afternoon vice versa - but due to the multiple tee start you weren't allowed to tee off between 10 and 12, which was a bugbear of mine already as we used to play at 11 when it was full tee booking after the 2021 lockdown.


----------



## NearHull (Jan 18, 2022)

WRT shoe changing,  different clubs - different attitudes.  At my old club in Cambridgeshire, I once received a letter from the Club President admonishing me for changing my shoes in the car park.  Admittedl, I knew I shouldn’t have done so, it was one of the club rules.  Fast forward to a move up here, everyone changes shoes in the car park, including the Club President.  It is the norm for all the clubs that Ive played in Yorkshire- circa 40 clubs .


----------



## AliMc (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Glad it's not just me. 😆 I will absolutely be continuing to change my shoes by the car. I cannot see the logic of my taking my shoes over to the changing room to put them on, and then walking back to my car to put my trainers back in the boot. 🙄 I don't know if clubs just say this to try and force people into paying for lockers or what. Nonsense.

I've played with a few guys my age but yes I'm sure we're by far the minority. I will do a bit of research of the other clubs around, just a bit gutting as they will be more expensive, and GD is only 5 or 10 minutes drive for me which is great.
		
Click to expand...

I think if someone pulled me up for changing my shoes in the car park I would be looking to play somewhere else tbh


----------



## sunshine (Jan 18, 2022)

NearHull said:



			WRT shoe changing,  different clubs - different attitudes.  At my old club in Cambridgeshire, I once received a letter from the Club President admonishing me for changing my shoes in the car park.  Admittedl, I knew I shouldn’t have done so, it was one of the club rules.  Fast forward to a move up here, everyone changes shoes in the car park, including the Club President.  It is the norm for all the clubs that Ive played in Yorkshire- circa 40 clubs .
		
Click to expand...

Is that because in Cambridgeshire it's offensive to show your socks in public?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Well it's not compatible with a booking system I guess. Up until now we've had a two-tee system - in the morning you can book times on the 1st, or roll-up to the 10th, and in the afternoon vice versa - but due to the multiple tee start you weren't allowed to tee off between 10 and 12, which was a bugbear of mine already as we used to play at 11 when it was full tee booking after the 2021 lockdown.
		
Click to expand...

From the Club’s Web Page

“Everybody gets a game at Grim’s Dyke Golf Club!” That’s our motto and reputation. There is no formal tee-booking system, no cliques or privileged groups – we just turn up and have a game! It’s wonderful!”

There you have it!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 18, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			From the Club’s Web Page

“Everybody gets a game at Grim’s Dyke Golf Club!” That’s our motto and reputation. There is no formal tee-booking system, no cliques or privileged groups – we just turn up and have a game! It’s wonderful!”

There you have it!
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that text has been up there for donkey's years. As I mentioned earlier, when we joined the general manager at that time told us a booking system had recently been implemented and indicated it was here to stay not just temporary. Sounds like a fake quote to me as well - too cheesy to be real. 😂


----------



## chrisd (Jan 18, 2022)

I always took the view that "changing shoes in the clubhouse" was to make members go there, which meant they were more likely to spend money on food, drink etc

After I forgot to pick up my golf shoes on an away day, which was too far to return and collect them ,I now always change them in the car park unless its somewhere we are showering and changing for food when I always take my gear back to my car before dining.


----------



## SteveW86 (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah that text has been up there for donkey's years. As I mentioned earlier, when we joined the general manager at that time told us a booking system had recently been implemented and indicated it was here to stay not just temporary. Sounds like a fake quote to me as well - too cheesy to be real. 😂
		
Click to expand...


Sounds a similar tone to the email that you quoted earlier.


----------



## DanFST (Jan 18, 2022)

We're going back to the chute and no bookings. 

Probably won't be playing as much.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 18, 2022)

DanFST said:



			We're going back to the chute and no bookings. 

Probably won't be playing as much.
		
Click to expand...

No better feeling in golf, turning up at the club wondering if you're going to get out on the course in the next 2 hours....🤣

Can only lead to losing the recent converts to the game.


----------



## weewullie (Jan 18, 2022)

saving_par said:



			No better feeling in golf, turning up at the club wondering if you're going to get out on the course in the next 2 hours....🤣

Can only lead to losing the recent converts to the game.
		
Click to expand...

I've been a member of a club that didn't use a booking system. Never a problem getting on the course, everyone gets to know the busy/quiet times and who tends to play when. Even at the weekend the longest I had to wait would be about 30 mins and we would just have a coffee in the clubhouse first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 18, 2022)

We had to switch to booked times when track and trace came in. Before that we never had tee times outside a comp/club match which compared to our nearest competitors was our USP. It has decimated the roll ups which aren't always able to get times together as it's strictly first come first served. These were always the heartbeat of the club and in our case were inclusive to all. There is a referendum due. There is a plan for a hybrid system where each group would be allocated a set number of times per the day they play, although no guarantee there will be enough space to meet demand. After that members will vote to keep the hybrid or stick with bookings. We had a load of new members but none of these have had the chance to enjoy the roll up aspect (if its busy players usually go off the 10th, and filter in when they get to the first and filter in between groups coming round. Has always worked without conflict). As a result they are going to vote on an option they've not even seen so bound to fail. 

Chances are we'll go to booked times all the time which a large proportion of members that have been there for years feel is ripping the soul of the club apart. Aside from anything else, it is these groups, especially at weekends that are spending the most on drink and food. There seems to be zero price on loyalty and we are pandering to those that have been there five minutes. Having checked the constitution and captains book our default position is no tee times but the new captain seems adamant we won't be going back there, which in my (and others) is unconstitutional) but he has come from a working environment where his word went and he thinks he can do what he wants. We have a new GM and so he's none the wise and going to a large degree on what he's told as the new boy


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2022)

weewullie said:



			I've been a member of a club that didn't use a booking system. Never a problem getting on the course, everyone gets to know the busy/quiet times and who tends to play when. Even at the weekend the longest I had to wait would be about 30 mins and we would just have a coffee in the clubhouse first.
		
Click to expand...

We used to be like that but as we got more members it’s used to be busy queuing at those prime times . We were fine because we were out very early but it used to be a nightmare when people started on the tenth 

The tee bookings came in and swindles as a whole got themselves organised

We then went for a vote tee bookings or not - and if there was a want for a hybrid - 92% voted to keep tee bookings and no hybrid

We still have two groups who don’t like the fact they can’t get when they used to play so keep bringing it up and wanted “swindle times” which we have decided against 

The bar is doing better than ever - pace of play appears to be better and all swindles work bar the odd one who can’t organise themselves or don’t always get consecutive tee times. 

We would lose those younger newer members if we removed tee times - a lot more people need to know when they will finish and organised their life around it


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2022)

We have reverted to our "rock up and play" format as directed by our Constitution. 
Booking only on Tuesday mornings (ladies) and Sunday mornings (men)
Thats the way it has been for many years......
The trouble is we have over 600 members and most of them want to play at least once a week.
We had an example 2 weekends ago where the system just doesn't work.
Saturday was a horrendously wet day and hardly anyone played..which meant on Sunday, a much nicer day, 2/3rds of the club tried to turn up and play.
Not everyone got to start and not everyone who started managed to finish..
Again on the Monday Bank Holiday after New Year.....similar numbers wanted to play and the course was rammed to the point we had 2 or 3 groups waiting on each tee.
Often the system works but often it doesn't as it depends on how many people want to play and that's a very unpredictable number....
We had a vote on retaining the booking system used during the worst of covid but it was heavily defeated by the elder generation of the club who seem to be quite happy to stand around for 40 minutes waiting to play and then take 4 1/2 hours to play a 3 1/4 hour round 
I'm baffled by it....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We have reverted to our "rock up and play" format as directed by our Constitution.
Booking only on Tuesday mornings (ladies) and Sunday mornings (men)
Thats the way it has been for many years......
The trouble is we have over 600 members and most of them want to play at least once a week.
We had an example 2 weekends ago where the system just doesn't work.
Saturday was a horrendously wet day and hardly anyone played..which meant on Sunday, a much nicer day, 2/3rds of the club tried to turn up and play.
Not everyone got to start and not everyone who started managed to finish..
Again on the Monday Bank Holiday after New Year.....similar numbers wanted to play and the course was rammed to the point we had 2 or 3 groups waiting on each tee.
Often the system works but often it doesn't as it depends on how many people want to play and that's a very unpredictable number....
We had a vote on retaining the booking system used during the worst of covid but it was heavily defeated by the elder generation of the club who seem to be quite happy to stand around for 40 minutes waiting to play and then take 4 1/2 hours to play a 3 1/4 hour round
I'm baffled by it....
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately there are some that can’t move forward and just want things to be exactly how they were as that’s what suited them - it’s not looking beyond their own wants and needs , we have it with some of the long standing members - a lot of them have embraced it and work with it and the newer members certainly prefer it , the bar is certainly seeing the benefit of it


----------



## Imurg (Jan 18, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Unfortunately there are some that can’t move forward and just want things to be exactly how they were as that’s what suited them - it’s not looking beyond their own wants and needs , we have it with some of the long standing members - a lot of them have embraced it and work with it and the newer members certainly prefer it , the bar is certainly seeing the benefit of it
		
Click to expand...

One of the issues of not having a booking system is that the club has no idea how many rounds are being played or when they're being played
This can't help the greenkeepers to plan any work that might need to be done around play, it can't help the bar in planning for supplies and it doesn't help the members plan their golf....


----------



## Bazzatron (Jan 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We have reverted to our "rock up and play" format as directed by our Constitution.
Booking only on Tuesday mornings (ladies) and Sunday mornings (men)
Thats the way it has been for many years......
The trouble is we have over 600 members and most of them want to play at least once a week.
We had an example 2 weekends ago where the system just doesn't work.
Saturday was a horrendously wet day and hardly anyone played..which meant on Sunday, a much nicer day, 2/3rds of the club tried to turn up and play.
Not everyone got to start and not everyone who started managed to finish..
Again on the Monday Bank Holiday after New Year.....similar numbers wanted to play and the course was rammed to the point we had 2 or 3 groups waiting on each tee.
Often the system works but often it doesn't as it depends on how many people want to play and that's a very unpredictable number....
We had a vote on retaining the booking system used during the worst of covid but it was heavily defeated by the elder generation of the club who seem to be quite happy to stand around for 40 minutes waiting to play and then take 4 1/2 hours to play a 3 1/4 hour round
I'm baffled by it....
		
Click to expand...

No kids or other commitments to get back to, there'll always be a loser in these situations or someone who feels hard done by. I just couldn't tell my young family I don't know when I'll be back, enjoy your Saturday.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Have roll-ups of course, but all roll-ups all of the time?? Surely as a paying member you should be able to play without being in a bloody roll-up?? I didn't include this part of his email but in the detail breakdown it was early Saturday/Sunday roll-up (from 8am), late Sat/Sun morning roll-up (from 8:45am) and Saturday lunch-time roll-up (from midday). And you're not allowed to play in the times in between because it's a three-tee start so you can't get on the course. Doesn't really leave many times available.
		
Click to expand...

I'm no longer a member at Grims Dyke, but was for 10 years until April 2021. Unless they've made a significant change (which would not go down well with the traditional membership), there are no formal roll ups at the weekend.

What there is, is a system whereby you turn up, arrange playing groups in the clubhouse, and go out to play. You can turn up alone and playing groups will be rearranged to make sure nobody is left without a game. If you have a regular group, feel free to play with them. Each group can choose to play for money if they wish, but many choose not to. Sometimes a group of several 4 balls might informally agree to put some money in and make their own swindle.

You appear to believe you need to pay a fiver to join a roll up, but my suspicion is that you've encountered a particular bunch who like to run their informal swindle that way. You certainly don't have to join them.

The rationale for the 3 tee start is to get everyone in the clubhouse together at lunch time which makes for a superb social atmosphere.

The way it operates is Grims Dyke's USP. It may not suit some people, in which case perhaps it's not the club for them.

If there has been a major change since I left and there are now official roll ups at the weekend, then I am both surprised and disappointed to hear that.


----------



## Slab (Jan 19, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			....
Chances are we'll go to booked times all the time which a large proportion of members that have been there for years feel is ripping the soul of the club apart. Aside from anything else, it is these groups, especially at weekends that are spending the most on drink and food.* There seems to be zero price on loyalty and we are pandering to those that have been there five minutes.* Having checked the constitution and captains book our default position is no tee times but the new captain seems adamant we won't be going back there, which in my (and others) is unconstitutional) but he has come from a working environment where his word went and he thinks he can do what he wants. We have a new GM and so he's none the wise and going to a large degree on what he's told as the new boy
		
Click to expand...

Prob wasn't meant to come across like this but it kinda reads like you think 'length of membership' should provide some kind of 'seniority or higher status' in the club? 
Bottom line I guess will be that the majority will decide what happens regardless of length of membership  

Are long standing members really being loyal? 
I've never thought of loyalty as being length of membership. Loyalty is someone staying even though they have a desire to leave, not simply staying because they actually wanted to stay anyway. 
That's just doing what they wanted to do & has nothing to do with being 'loyal'


----------



## BrianM (Jan 19, 2022)

Was supposed to have a driver fitting last night.
Back swing A1, excellent tempo and everything in the right position, then the transition was horrible, where I was coming in so steep and was basically just popping the ball in the air....
Back to the drawing board.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 19, 2022)

Slab said:



			Prob wasn't meant to come across like this but it kinda reads like you think 'length of membership' should provide some kind of 'seniority or higher status' in the club?
Bottom line I guess will be that the majority will decide what happens regardless of length of membership 

Are long standing members really being loyal?
I've never thought of loyalty as being length of membership. Loyalty is someone staying even though they have a desire to leave, not simply staying because they actually wanted to stay anyway.
That's just doing what they wanted to do & has nothing to do with being 'loyal'
		
Click to expand...

Nothing to do with length of membership giving any kind of higher status or seniority. More a case of the club has struggled twice for money, once when we were paying for the new clubhouse as part of the deal to move from inside the race course and later when membership numbers had dropped. Both times the club ran a bond scheme and many of those that have been long standing members supported the club by buying bonds to help. The club are now trying to move away from the constitutional position of no booked times and are pandering to new members who only know booked times


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I'm no longer a member at Grims Dyke, but was for 10 years until April 2021. Unless they've made a significant change (which would not go down well with the traditional membership), there are no formal roll ups at the weekend.

What there is, is a system whereby you turn up, arrange playing groups in the clubhouse, and go out to play. You can turn up alone and playing groups will be rearranged to make sure nobody is left without a game. If you have a regular group, feel free to play with them. Each group can choose to play for money if they wish, but many choose not to. Sometimes a group of several 4 balls might informally agree to put some money in and make their own swindle.

You appear to believe you need to pay a fiver to join a roll up, but my suspicion is that you've encountered a particular bunch who like to run their informal swindle that way. You certainly don't have to join them.

The rationale for the 3 tee start is to get everyone in the clubhouse together at lunch time which makes for a superb social atmosphere.

The way it operates is Grims Dyke's USP. It may not suit some people, in which case perhaps it's not the club for them.

If there has been a major change since I left and there are now official roll ups at the weekend, then I am both surprised and disappointed to hear that.
		
Click to expand...

Here's the bit of the email that I didn't post earlier:

_The weekend roll-ups are open to all seven-day members._​​_Saturday and Sunday early roll-up: meet in bar 07.45am, 08.00am tee. £2 entry - pays out 1st, 2nd, 3rd (dependant on numbers). Organiser Kevin Tye (07### ######)._​​_Saturday and Sunday late roll-up: meet in bar 08.30am, 08.45am tee. £5 entry - pays out 50% of pot to first place, 50% is invested in a mid-season drink up. Organiser Lorenzo Ercoli (07### ######)_​​_Saturday lunch time Swindle: meet in the bar at 11.30am, noon tee. £5 entry - pays out 1st, 2nd, 3rd (dependent upon numbers). Organiser Byron Frigot (07### ######)_​
Not saying you're wrong, but you can see how it gives the impression that I took can't you? It certainly looks like weekend roll-ups that you have to pay to enter. As I said, I don't mind a roll-up for people who want to join and play with others, that's a good thing, but this just feels like roll-ups monopolising the entire Saturday a little bit. I wouldn't even mind the three-tee thing to get everyone in at lunch if they kept it to the morning, as we usually play later. In the members survey back in October I simply suggested that they do their three-tee roll-ups all in the morning and bring in tee booking for the afternoons, but who knows if they'll take anything from that.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 19, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Here's the bit of the email that I didn't post earlier:

_The weekend roll-ups are open to all seven-day members._​​_Saturday and Sunday early roll-up: meet in bar 07.45am, 08.00am tee. £2 entry - pays out 1st, 2nd, 3rd (dependant on numbers). Organiser Kevin Tye (07### ######)._​​_Saturday and Sunday late roll-up: meet in bar 08.30am, 08.45am tee. £5 entry - pays out 50% of pot to first place, 50% is invested in a mid-season drink up. Organiser Lorenzo Ercoli (07### ######)_​​_Saturday lunch time Swindle: meet in the bar at 11.30am, noon tee. £5 entry - pays out 1st, 2nd, 3rd (dependent upon numbers). Organiser Byron Frigot (07### ######)_​
Not saying you're wrong, but you can see how it gives the impression that I took can't you? It certainly looks like weekend roll-ups that you have to pay to enter. As I said, I don't mind a roll-up for people who want to join and play with others, that's a good thing, but this just feels like roll-ups monopolising the entire Saturday a little bit. I wouldn't even mind the three-tee thing to get everyone in at lunch if they kept it to the morning, as we usually play later. In the members survey back in October I simply suggested that they do their three-tee roll-ups all in the morning and bring in tee booking for the afternoons, but who knows if they'll take anything from that.
		
Click to expand...

Ok, those are certainly a new thing. It looks to me as if some people have decided to try and ensure anyone on their own who wants to play knows there will be a roll up they can join.
Maybe they've been set up to try and integrate new members who aren't familiar with the way the weekends used to work. But my gut feel is that they must be informal ones. The existence of those roll ups won't prevent others from playing. If they became so popular that they monopolised all available tee slots, I'm pretty sure the club would step in and do something about it.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 19, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Ok, those are certainly a new thing. It looks to me as if some people have decided to try and ensure anyone on their own who wants to play knows there will be a roll up they can join.
Maybe they've been set up to try and integrate new members who aren't familiar with the way the weekends used to work. But my gut feel is that they must be informal ones. The existence of those roll ups won't prevent others from playing. If they became so popular that they monopolised all available tee slots, I'm pretty sure the club would step in and do something about it.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I hope I'm just overreacting due to the tone of the email and we'll be able to carry on as we normally do. Would be better without the fiver fee I think, as you say, it would be nice then for new members who are wandering around looking for someone to play with, but if that was me I wouldn't want to pay another fiver each time to get a game.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 19, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			It has decimated the roll ups which aren't always able to get times together as it's strictly first come first served.
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's down to the pandemic rather than the booking process, as most clubs banned roll ups coming out of lockdown? After 2 years without roll ups, it will probably take the whole of this year to rebuild the reputation of the roll up.

I don't understand why clubs don't just reserve a few tee times for the roll up every week (number of tee times depends on popularity). In my view a roll up stops working when you have more than about 25 people, because the gap between the first group and the last group becomes too big.



HomerJSimpson said:



			booked times all the time which... is ripping the soul of the club apart
		
Click to expand...

Little bit melodramatic. 

Golf takes 4 hours, it takes a long time and everyone has planned it in advance. Even the old boys that dislike booking have planned to spend most of the day at the club. Booking a tee time is no inconvenience when you've already decided you're going to be playing golf.

If people are struggling to get tee times, that's more likely due to too many members than the booking system.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			A bitter and twisted knob who was so put out that I could have the temerity to win the roll up, asked for the card I marked (and which was counter signed by a PP) to double check it himself
		
Click to expand...

You should have shoved it in your mouth and ate it. What a total.....


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 19, 2022)

My golfing mate who moans about everything thats wrong with his game, which is everything, but despite me telling him what to do about it, PRACTICE!!!!!!!!!, he does nothing.


----------



## nickh (Jan 20, 2022)

I'd forgotten how much the Rolex ad's on Sky Sports Golf irritate me.


----------



## Boomy (Jan 20, 2022)

nickh said:



			I'd forgotten how much the Rolex ad's on Sky Sports Golf irritate me.
		
Click to expand...

Perpetually irritating 👌🏼


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wanted to practise a bit before dinner as haven't played since two weekends ago and we have a quarter final match tomorrow. Drove to the only driving range near me, and it's shut because of 'waste spillage' from the restaurant above causing 'contamination'. WTF? Too late to drive to the next nearest one that's actually open which is basically out in Borehamwood. The one I used to go to in Northwick Park has reopened.. but as a TopGolf style 'BigShots' game where you have to book bays and it costs loads. There's just such a lack of driving ranges near me. I just drove straight home again having not hit anything. 

Click to expand...

Wife wanted a bit of practise because she hasn't played in a while and we were thinking of going out Sunday. Had a look at this BigShots place, their bookings are £20 for an hour (but unlimited balls) - but I tried to go through the booking page and nothing available until 14th Feb! What?? Rang up the Bushey one to see if they've reopened yet, no answer. Every other driving range I can think of that's open in the evening is half an hour's drive away.

Makes it even more galling that the old Oxhey one that closed down 4 or 5 years back is still sat there, derelict. Literally a 3 minute drive away. I really wish someone would take hold of it and give it another go. We've even jokingly talked about doing it ourselves - the only things holding us back are no money, no idea who you even buy it off, and absolutely no knowledge of how to run a driving range.


----------



## Imurg (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wife wanted a bit of practise because she hasn't played in a while and we were thinking of going out Sunday. Had a look at this BigShots place, their bookings are £20 for an hour (but unlimited balls) - but I tried to go through the booking page and nothing available until 14th Feb! What?? Rang up the Bushey one to see if they've reopened yet, no answer. Every other driving range I can think of that's open in the evening is half an hour's drive away.

Makes it even more galling that the old Oxhey one that closed down 4 or 5 years back is still sat there, derelict. Literally a 3 minute drive away. I really wish someone would take hold of it and give it another go. We've even jokingly talked about doing it ourselves - the only things holding us back are no money, no idea who you even buy it off, and absolutely no knowledge of how to run a driving range. 

Click to expand...

Aprart from that it sounds like a cracking idea.....


----------



## sunshine (Jan 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wife wanted a bit of practise because she hasn't played in a while and we were thinking of going out Sunday. Had a look at this BigShots place, their bookings are £20 for an hour (but unlimited balls) - but I tried to go through the booking page and nothing available until 14th Feb! What?? Rang up the Bushey one to see if they've reopened yet, no answer. Every other driving range I can think of that's open in the evening is half an hour's drive away.

Makes it even more galling that the old Oxhey one that closed down 4 or 5 years back is still sat there, derelict. Literally a 3 minute drive away. I really wish someone would take hold of it and give it another go. We've even jokingly talked about doing it ourselves - the only things holding us back are no money, no idea who you even buy it off, and absolutely no knowledge of how to run a driving range. 

Click to expand...

They used to have a 9 hole pitch and putt with astro turf greens - is that still there too?

What about the range near the Polish War Memorial? I think it's called West London Golf Centre


----------



## cliveb (Jan 21, 2022)

sunshine said:



			They used to have a 9 hole pitch and putt with astro turf greens - is that still there too?
		
Click to expand...

I don't remember that at Oxhey Park. It was a pretty scruffy 9 hole with grass greens. (Well, when I say grass, I mean a variety of green growing stuff mowed to a fairly short length). Last time I walked near it (during lockdown #1) there wasn't much to see of the course. The driving range is now overgrown and the old clubhouse & range bays look in a sorry state.

The last guy who ran it is now one of the pros at Sandy Lodge.

I have been told that back in the day, Oxhey Park was a championship course that held qualifiers for The Open, and Carpenders Park railway station was originally built to service the golf course. After WW2 large swathes of it were used to rehouse people away from London. You can still make out some of the old tee boxes in South Oxhey playing fields.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 21, 2022)

sunshine said:



			They used to have a 9 hole pitch and putt with astro turf greens - is that still there too?

What about the range near the Polish War Memorial? I think it's called West London Golf Centre
		
Click to expand...

That one is half an hour's drive for us also. Every one I looked up was the same, annoyingly. A1 in Borehamwood, half hour drive, Wexham Park, half hour drive, ha.



cliveb said:



			I don't remember that at Oxhey Park. It was a pretty scruffy 9 hole with grass greens. (Well, when I say grass, I mean a variety of green growing stuff mowed to a fairly short length). Last time I walked near it (during lockdown #1) there wasn't much to see of the course. The driving range is now overgrown and the old clubhouse & range bays look in a sorry state.

The last guy who ran it is now one of the pros at Sandy Lodge.

I have been told that back in the day, Oxhey Park was a championship course that held qualifiers for The Open, and Carpenders Park railway station was originally built to service the golf course. After WW2 large swathes of it were used to rehouse people away from London. You can still make out some of the old tee boxes in South Oxhey playing fields.
		
Click to expand...

I didn't know about the latter part. When I got back into golf 5-6 years back and one of my mates was just starting out we used to play the 9 holer though. It was a fiver on Fridays, nice and short and good practise. Would have been ideal for my wife who's a beginner now. Oh well.


----------



## sunshine (Jan 21, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I don't remember that at Oxhey Park. It was a pretty scruffy 9 hole with grass greens. (Well, when I say grass, I mean a variety of green growing stuff mowed to a fairly short length). Last time I walked near it (during lockdown #1) there wasn't much to see of the course. The driving range is now overgrown and the old clubhouse & range bays look in a sorry state.

The last guy who ran it is now one of the pros at Sandy Lodge.

I have been told that back in the day, Oxhey Park was a championship course that held qualifiers for The Open, and Carpenders Park railway station was originally built to service the golf course. After WW2 large swathes of it were used to rehouse people away from London. You can still make out some of the old tee boxes in South Oxhey playing fields.
		
Click to expand...

The astro turf greens was almost 20 years ago. I bought a Yonex carbon driver there. Not been back since. 

If you're local you may find this interesting:
Oxhey Golf Club, South Oxhey. (1912 - 1952) (golfsmissinglinks.co.uk)


----------



## davidy233 (Jan 21, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I don't remember that at Oxhey Park. It was a pretty scruffy 9 hole with grass greens. (Well, when I say grass, I mean a variety of green growing stuff mowed to a fairly short length). Last time I walked near it (during lockdown #1) there wasn't much to see of the course. The driving range is now overgrown and the old clubhouse & range bays look in a sorry state.

The last guy who ran it is now one of the pros at Sandy Lodge.

I have been told that back in the day, Oxhey Park was a championship course that held qualifiers for The Open, and Carpenders Park railway station was originally built to service the golf course. After WW2 large swathes of it were used to rehouse people away from London. You can still make out some of the old tee boxes in South Oxhey playing fields.
		
Click to expand...

My missus lived in Carpenters Park when she was a young kid so your mention of it I got my interest - had a search for history of the course and there's some interesting stuff from the club minutes on how it closed here


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 22, 2022)

I asked our pro shop to change two grips to standard wrap-around grips. Picked them today and they've put compound ones on. Bit annoying because they're adjustable clubs so if you adjust them they'll be facing the wrong way. 😞

Also they'd put some treatment on some of the greens, causing blue stuff to go on my golf ball and then subsequently onto my hands - and it doesn't wash off! 😟


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Ping putter grips. Either I was really lucky the other day or there has been a global buy-out but everywhere I look for a PP62 grip its out of stock


----------



## Dando (Jan 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ping putter grips. Either I was really lucky the other day or there has been a global buy-out but everywhere I look for a PP62 grip its out of stock
		
Click to expand...

there is a major shortage of all grips


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 22, 2022)

Dando said:



			there is a major shortage of all grips
		
Click to expand...

Clearly. I was luck then to get the one for my old Ping putter. Want to change to Ping Cadence grip as it is hard and doesn't feel great in the hands but suddenly unless you want the standard Ping putter grip (thin black one) then a big shortage. Do you think if my pro ordered directly from Ping it would be quicker than ordering from Adore Grips or Gamola


----------



## upsidedown (Jan 22, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Ping putter grips. Either I was really lucky the other day or there has been a global buy-out but everywhere I look for a PP62 grip its out of stock
		
Click to expand...

Apprently there's a container of grips at the bottom of the ocean now that's causing the shortage of all grips


----------



## DaveR (Jan 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Also they'd put some treatment on some of the greens, causing blue stuff to go on my golf ball and then subsequently onto my hands - and it doesn't wash off! 😟
		
Click to expand...

I suggest you stay away from cheesy Wotsits when your missus goes out and you fire up the laptop


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We have reverted to our "rock up and play" format as directed by our Constitution.
Booking only on Tuesday mornings (ladies) and Sunday mornings (men)
Thats the way it has been for many years......
.....
We had a vote on retaining the booking system used during the worst of covid *but it was heavily defeated* by the elder generation of the club who seem to be quite happy to stand around for 40 minutes waiting to play and then take 4 1/2 hours to play a 3 1/4 hour round
I'm baffled by it....
		
Click to expand...

If it was heavily defeated*,* doesn't that simply mean a lot more people wanted option "X" than those who didn't? ("Ok, so we know there's a lot more of you who want this than don't, but you dont count because you're old/French/Zoroastrians (delete as appropriate")). Only asking?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 23, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			If it was heavily defeated*,* doesn't that simply mean a lot more people wanted option "X" than those who didn't? ("Ok, so we know there's a lot more of you who want this than don't, but you dont count because you're old/French/Zoroastrians (delete as appropriate")). Only asking?
		
Click to expand...

Yes..but...and this is where a lot of us had an issue with what happened..
The Board was against the idea of retaining the booking system...and they sent out an email advising members to vote against the motion. So anyone who either couldn't make up their mind or are swayed by what the Board says voted against. Plus, the Old Guard mobilised a 3 line whip...if you didn't vote against....well, there might not be a place in the rollup next week..
I'm not convinced it was right for the Board to do that but there you are.
All got too political...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 23, 2022)

Putting an old favourite in the bag, the Ping Cadence Anser. The white paint on the blue face is chipping away which is annoying visually but stroked it lovely over the weekend but can't buy a putt. Two 30 points which with a few putts dropping could have been well into the 40's and competitive. Now the nights are stretching out I think a few sessions on the practice green are required


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 25, 2022)

Looked at visiting a golf hotel; a 30% hike in winter green fees since last year is not encouraging me to book.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jan 27, 2022)

Now having this " within 2 miles of the Club" signing in lark on HDID.
Wonderful WHS system. Has enhanced my experience of having a game of golf🙄


----------



## Jordanti9 (Jan 28, 2022)

Slow play yet again. Tee sheet was pretty full? Booked in 25 minutes after the latest tee time which was a ladies 3 ball.

Arrived and 1st and 2nd where empty as far as I could see, played first, tee shot down the second. Now it’s a dip, so you can’t see the green. Play up, there is the 3 ball just walking off the green.

Highlight of the day was watching the two ball behind me play 2 holes while I stood on a tee waiting for the 3 ball to play. After 7 holes and Around 2ish hours. I got fed up and walked off.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 28, 2022)

The Open Competition which costs £25 and includes golf ball, bottle of water, bacon roll on arrival and pint after has amended the date and I am on holiday. Normal Green fee is around £200. Gutted is an understatement


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 28, 2022)

One lad in our Thursday rollup - yet again racks up mid 40s+ pts and walks away with the dosh...but because we currently have a non-qualifying course (for WHS purposes) due to work being done on three holes and the Thursday rollup does not do any voluntary HI adjustment for rollup purposes when someone wins - this lad can keep on winning until the work is completed and the rollup round becomes a WHS qualifier.  Not his fault of course.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 28, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I always took the view that "changing shoes in the clubhouse" was to make members go there, which meant they were more likely to spend money on food, drink etc

After I forgot to pick up my golf shoes on an away day, which was too far to return and collect them ,I now always change them in the car park unless its somewhere we are showering and changing for food when I always take my gear back to my car before dining.
		
Click to expand...

A few years ago when playing an away open at Mount Ellen GC [ now defunct ], someone mistakenly took my size 9 shoes from the locker room and left his size 7s .
I got them back 2 days later, how can anyone take 2 days to realise their shoes are 2 sizes too big


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 28, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			A few years ago when playing an away open at Mount Ellen GC [ now defunct ], someone mistakenly took my size 9 shoes from the locker room and left his size 7s .
I got them back 2 days later, how can anyone take 2 days to realise their shoes are 2 sizes too big 

Click to expand...

You were lucky! I might not have noticed for a week - the next time I expected to use them!


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 28, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You were lucky! I might not have noticed for a week - the next time I expected to use them!
		
Click to expand...

It wasn't my golf shoes he took, it was my my street shoes he walked about in for 2 days. 
I had to go in the clubhouse in my stocking soles and drive home in my golf shoes.


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2022)

Getting up in the dark...who booked the 8.10 tee time?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2022)

8.10!!
We were on the 3rd by then yesterday...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 29, 2022)

williamalex1 said:



			A few years ago when playing an away open at Mount Ellen GC [ now defunct ], someone mistakenly took my size 9 shoes from the locker room and left his size 7s .
I got them back 2 days later, how can anyone take 2 days to realise their shoes are 2 sizes too big 

Click to expand...

Could be worse, we had an email go round asking people to check their powakaddys as someone had managed to go home with a different brand and model to the one they own 😂.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Jan 29, 2022)

Working hard this winter to try and get some handicap cuts. Game feels like it’s improving but not yet had any cards that show this improvement. 

Played yesterday, couldn’t register a general play card as first four greens were temps. 39 points!


----------



## Canary Kid (Jan 29, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Could be worse, we had an email go round asking people to check their powakaddys as someone had managed to go home with a different brand and model to the one they own 😂.
		
Click to expand...

That could have been deliberate … leave yours that is old and playing up and take a new, better spec, shiny one.


----------



## Slab (Jan 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			8.10!!
We were on the 3rd by then yesterday...

Click to expand...

Teeing off on 4th today and thinking about first beers 🍺😁


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2022)

IanM said:



			Getting up in the dark...who booked the 8.10 tee time?
		
Click to expand...

Our fist tee time is 8.45 until the end of this month🤣


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2022)

Played this morning

1) Trolley battery flat and I had to push it round 18 holes.  (see other thread)
2) I played with the "I can't possibly lose a castle tee off a mat" joker.   Several times I am stood there want to hit and he is walking around in front of the tee looking for it.  I even reached the green of a par 3, turn round and he was still there looking.  Next time I see his name with mine on the start sheet, I am moving!
3) Other bloke stood next to me on the 13th tee as I was addressing the ball and phoned his wife to say he was stopping at the club!  (New member, polite word was had)

Somehow we were still round in 3hrs 15mins!


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 29, 2022)

IanM said:



			Played this morning

1) Trolley battery flat and I had to push it round 18 holes.  (see other thread)
2) I played with the "I can't possibly lose a castle tee off a mat" joker.   Several times I am stood there want to hit and he is walking around in front of the tee looking for it.  I even reached the green of a par 2, turn round and he was still there looking.  Next time I see his name with mine on the start sheet, I am moving!
3) Other bloke stood next to me on the 13th tee as I was addressing the ball and phoned his wife to say he was stopping at the club!  (New member, polite word was had)

Somehow we were still round in 3hrs 15mins!
		
Click to expand...

A par 2?? What was this, crazy golf?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2022)

Tyrrell Hatton today....nothing was his fault.....


----------



## IanM (Jan 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A par 2?? What was this, crazy golf?
		
Click to expand...

Oooops, that would be a typo!


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 29, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Tyrrell Hatton today....nothing was his fault.....
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that Hatton every day, though?

I’ve followed him a couple of times at events to see if he really is as bad as the press he sometimes gets. And he is. The man is a ticking time bomb on the golf course and his antics are, frankly, embarrassing.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2022)

40 points in our swindle yesterday with a lost ball on 16 that I thought was nowhere near any trouble. Same hole today from the medal tee which is fifty yards further back and make a birdie 4. Golf is stupid.


----------



## BrianM (Jan 29, 2022)

Couldn’t golf this morning due to weather, looks ok tomorrow morning and earliest tee time is half 2 🤬


----------



## Italian outcast (Jan 29, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



*40 points* in our swindle yesterday with _a lost ball on 16 that I thought was nowhere near any trouble_. Same hole today from the medal tee which is fifty yards further back and *make a birdie 4*. Golf is stupid.
		
Click to expand...

I like your style, an understandable irritation nicely book-ended with two humble brags


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 29, 2022)

Italian outcast said:



			I like your style, an understandable irritation nicely book-ended with two humble brags 

Click to expand...

If I’d had a birdie on that hole yesterday the 3 extra points would have given me the win by 1 point.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 30, 2022)

Biggleswade Blue said:



			Working hard this winter to try and get some handicap cuts. Game feels like it’s improving but not yet had any cards that show this improvement.

Played yesterday, couldn’t register a general play card as first four greens were temps. 39 points!
		
Click to expand...

I'm the other way. Hitting it horribly but finding a way to get it round. 35 points today with a blob and I hit it all over the place. Single putt greens and a pitch in always helps


----------



## yandabrown (Jan 30, 2022)

Not having enough holidays to join H4H this year


----------



## Tinkerman (Jan 30, 2022)

Found out my Go Kart trolley is not golf swing resistant 
Going back to Go Kart for an unscheduled service this week to fix the handle switch that didn't stand up to a 6i swing


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2022)

Over the last few rounds I've been finding I play well enough for maybe 12 holes - and in general scoring really well - often only maybe 2 or 3 over gross for the 12. Then something happens and it becomes a real struggle to keep together - not helped by our back 9 being harder than the front 9.   And that's what happened Saturday. 3 over after 12 then dropped further 6.  Doing my head in.

Out yesterday for short range session I realised that my grip had slipped back to where it 'had been' before pro correction, the all too comfortable strong grip that I used with fast hands to straighten up the club face needed to mitigate the risks associated with of my long time seriously flawed swing.

I have a k/o match on Wednesday.   I think I must fix my grip before then, but of course it feels very strange.  Truth is that when I reflect on my 12 hole scoring it is clear that I score well due to my short game.  As soon as that stops working well I struggle.  So change it is and so off to the range later.  

Golf - the game's a beggar,


----------



## Foxholer (Jan 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over the last few rounds I've been finding I play well enough for maybe 12 holes - and in general scoring really well - often only maybe 2 or 3 over gross for the 12. Then something happens and it becomes a real struggle to keep together - not helped by our back 9 being harder than the front 9.   And that's what happened Saturday. 3 over after 12 then dropped further 6.  Doing my head in.
...
		
Click to expand...

Tried starting on 10? Might Id whether it's difficulty or simply tiredness.


----------



## Slab (Jan 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over the last few rounds I've been finding I play well enough for maybe 12 holes - and in general scoring really well - often only maybe 2 or 3 over gross for the 12. Then something happens and it becomes a real struggle to keep together - not helped by our back 9 being harder than the front 9.   And that's what happened Saturday. 3 over after 12 then dropped further 6.  Doing my head in.

Out yesterday for short range session I realised that my grip had slipped back to where it 'had been' before pro correction, the all too comfortable strong grip that I used with fast hands to straighten up the club face needed to mitigate the risks associated with of my long time seriously flawed swing.

I have a k/o match on Wednesday.   I think I must fix my grip before then, but of course it feels very strange.  Truth is that when I reflect on my 12 hole scoring it is clear that I score well due to my short game.  As soon as that stops working well I struggle.  So change it is and so off to the range later. 

Golf - the game's a beggar,
		
Click to expand...

Hope you get whatever it is sorted… but while irritating, maybe the problem isn't as bad as you fear?

If as you say your "back 9 is harder than front 9" naturally then you’d expect to lose more shots on the back than you did on the front?

You play front nine in 3 over
You have a tougher 9 coming up so I guess you must expect to drop at least 4 shots (remember its harder than the front) so at best that's = 7 over for the round 
You then play first 3 holes of back 9 level, so now you’ve only 6 holes left where you will drop those expected 4 shots 
As it happens you took 2 more shots than you expected you would on those 6 holes … but just 2)
Glass half full


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Tried starting on 10? Might Id whether it's difficulty or simply tiredness.
		
Click to expand...

Could be - but I am thinking that I have managed to score well but almost from the off my managing of things gradually slips, until it goes wrong.  And because I then try and 'fix it' by doing what my pro has had me working on - but I don't look at EVERYTHING he has had me change (as in - SILH we only have to change one thing about your game - everything) - I only part fix - and that actually exacerbates things.   I shall report back later


----------



## RichA (Jan 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Over the last few rounds I've been finding I play well enough for maybe 12 holes - and in general scoring really well - often only maybe 2 or 3 over gross for the 12. Then something happens and it becomes a real struggle to keep together - not helped by our back 9 being harder than the front 9.   And that's what happened Saturday. 3 over after 12 then dropped further 6.  Doing my head in.

Out yesterday for short range session I realised that my grip had slipped back to where it 'had been' before pro correction, the all too comfortable strong grip that I used with fast hands to straighten up the club face needed to mitigate the risks associated with of my long time seriously flawed swing.

I have a k/o match on Wednesday.   I think I must fix my grip before then, but of course it feels very strange.  Truth is that when I reflect on my 12 hole scoring it is clear that I score well due to my short game.  As soon as that stops working well I struggle.  So change it is and so off to the range later.  

Golf - the game's a beggar,
		
Click to expand...

Personally, if my bad rounds were only 9 over par gross, I'd be in a very happy place.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2022)

RichA said:



			Personally, if my bad rounds were only 9 over par gross, I'd be in a very happy place.
		
Click to expand...

I get that...  Until I started to fix things I was mid-high teens (and over) quite regularly.

30yrs ago I got down to 6 but got stuck - because too often during a good knock I'd chuck in a couple of real wreckers in addition to a few bogeys - these usually being pretty well balanced out by birdies.  Working with my pro I now understand that with my swing back then that was always likely to happen.  And because I thought I knew better as I'd taught myself without any lessons then I could fix it - and of course I absolutely couldn't as I did not understand my swing - even though it 'worked'.

Now I understand my old swing and I am working with my pro to change things.  I KNOW (as well as I can) that I can get back to 6 and then with a bit of work perhaps better.  But I won't if I continue to do what I am currently doing.  And so I accept what happened on Saturday and recently as irritating, but not the end of the world, as I know what I must do and what I must not, and make sure I do what I must do.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Could be - but I am thinking that I have managed to score well but almost from the off my managing of things gradually slips, until it goes wrong.  And because I then try and 'fix it' by doing what my pro has had me working on - but I don't look at EVERYTHING he has had me change (as in - SILH we only have to change one thing about your game - everything) - I only part fix - and that actually exacerbates things.   I shall report back later 

Click to expand...

Well I only  hit 30 balls as it was windy and cold - but as hoped - yup - weakening my grip had a significant improving effect (checking ball/clubhead strike position) - and it didn't feel _too _awkward.  Ball flight was better also - but I know that that's not a good strike indicator for me - more a secondary outcome.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 1, 2022)

Golf shoes that look more like football boots 🙄


----------



## sunshine (Feb 1, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Golf shoes that look more like football boots 🙄

View attachment 40899

Click to expand...


Although football boots don't look like that any more!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Golf shoes that look more like football boots 🙄

View attachment 40899

Click to expand...

These look positively smart and tidy by today's standards! Also, nobody buys black football boots anymore. Ha.


----------



## davidy233 (Feb 1, 2022)

That's what most pro style football boots look like now


----------



## Dando (Feb 1, 2022)

golf clubs not getting back to you when you are trying to book a golf day.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 1, 2022)

Dando said:



			golf clubs not getting back to you when you are trying to book a golf day.
		
Click to expand...

Your reputation precedes you Dear Boy


----------



## Boomy (Feb 1, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Although football boots don't look like that any more! 






Click to expand...

They did in my day lad 🤣🤣🤣 (I like those red adi’s)


----------



## Boomy (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			These look positively smart and tidy by today's standards! Also, nobody buys black football boots anymore. Ha.
		
Click to expand...

They look like old school fitba boots and a bit bland in my humble opinion.

Nobody buys? 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 1, 2022)

Boomy said:



			They look like old school fitba boots and a bit bland in my humble opinion.

Nobody buys? 🤔

View attachment 40904

View attachment 40905
View attachment 40906

Click to expand...

I still play and it's honestly rare to see. 

These are mine 😁


----------



## BrianM (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I still play and it's honestly rare to see.

These are mine 😁

View attachment 40910

Click to expand...

You must be a player wearing them 😂
Was always Copas or Puma Kings for me, just black 🤣🤣


----------



## Canary Kid (Feb 1, 2022)

Turning up at my club at 8am for a seniors interclub match, only to find out that I was the reserve … despite the iG system saying that I had been selected.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 1, 2022)

Boomy said:



			They look like old school fitba boots and a bit bland in my humble opinion.

Nobody buys? 🤔

View attachment 40904

View attachment 40905

Click to expand...

I wear these. Easily the best boots ever made. Although mine have yellow accents.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I still play and it's honestly rare to see.

These are mine 😁

View attachment 40910

Click to expand...

Wow. You must either be obsessive about cleaning them, or haven't managed to get a game 😆


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 2, 2022)

Realising that three of the spikes on your five month old pair of Skechers are broken.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Feb 2, 2022)

Probably said before but it really annoys me when people I'm playing with comment on my shots "Simmer!" "That's got to sit" "That's a reload"

Yep I can see all of these things thanks and would rather you concentrate on your own triple bogey putt


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 2, 2022)

Coming to the conclusion ..again that multiple memberships are not worth it for me, Kings worked out a £40 per round , would have been cheaper to pay the green fee the number of times I played..


----------



## cliveb (Feb 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Realising that three of the spikes on your five month old pair of Skechers are broken. 

Click to expand...

That's because Sketchers use the PINS spike mounting system, which is absolutely not fit for purpose. The spikes are held in by two tiny little plastic "wings" that break off far too easily. I can't fathom how its designers ever thought it made sense.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 2, 2022)

Reached 14th today before it started going wrong.  Was 3 under gross then from 14th dropped 5 shots


----------



## sunshine (Feb 2, 2022)

When your playing partners automatically say "good shot", "nice strike", or "good pick up" (by the way, WTF does that mean?) as soon as you hit the ball on every shot, when actually it was a terrible strike and then you watch it slice into the trees.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2022)

sunshine said:



			When your playing partners automatically say "good shot", "nice strike", or "good pick up" (by the way, WTF does that mean?) as soon as you hit the ball on every shot, when actually it was a terrible strike and then you watch it slice into the trees.
		
Click to expand...

Know what you mean. I struck it poorly at the weekend but if it went forward and hit the fairway off the tee or hit the green on an approach the PP's would say "good shot". Not it wasn't. I got lucky and I know it wasn't right. I think a lot of players are ingrained to a degree to make a polite comment on their PP's shots


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 3, 2022)

Being free to play again this weekend for the first time since Christmas but the forecast is for rain and 35 to 60 mph winds. 😢


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			When your playing partners automatically say "good shot", "nice strike", or "good pick up" (by the way, WTF does that mean?) as soon as you hit the ball on every shot, when actually it was a terrible strike and then you watch it slice into the trees.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is, most often it is you alone who knows what you were looking to achieve and the sort of strike you looking to do to make the ball achieve that objective.  

I can hit what looks like an excellent shot, but if it was not what I meant to do or if it came off the 'wrong' part of the clubhead then I should not be happy with the shot.  I can accept the outcome and still not be happy with how I achieved it.  And that is a very different mindset from how I used to think.  But no onlooker is going to know any of that...they just see the outcome.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

cliveb said:



			That's because Sketchers use the PINS spike mounting system, which is absolutely not fit for purpose. The spikes are held in by two tiny little plastic "wings" that break off far too easily. I can't fathom how its designers ever thought it made sense.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure, but it's the ends of the little spikes that are breaking. I think the material just isn't strong enough. (Photo attached.) Just annoying - I've tried to contact Skechers to see what they say about it. Worst of all, I just found out my missus bought them through Sports Direct who can be a bit of a pain to deal with.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure, but it's the ends of the little spikes that are breaking. I think the material just isn't strong enough. (Photo attached.) Just annoying - I've tried to contact Skechers to see what they say about it. Worst of all, I just found out my missus bought them through Sports Direct who can be a bit of a pain to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, that's not going to cause you any problems with grip..I wouldnt worry about it and if you are then just get some replacements 
Not worth the time or effort trying to get some softspikes out of SD.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			To be honest, that's not going to cause you any problems with grip..I wouldnt worry about it and if you are then just get some replacements
Not worth the time or effort trying to get some softspikes out of SD.
		
Click to expand...

I just think it's shoddy that they've only lasted 5 months and three of them have broken like that? Wasn't going to bin them or anything if I don't get a decent response.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I just think it's shoddy that they've only lasted 5 months and three of them have broken like that? Wasn't going to bin them or anything if I don't get a decent response.
		
Click to expand...

Do you change your shoes in the car park or use them at the Driving Range? Unfortunately those spikes do not do well on tarmac etc, I found they didn’t last too long if subjected to too much concrete etc.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 3, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Do you change your shoes in the car park or use them at the Driving Range? Unfortunately those spikes do not do well on tarmac etc, I found they didn’t last too long if subjected to too much concrete etc.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed, just a slight scuff of the foot on the car park could be enough to do that sort of damage..


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

pauldj42 said:



			Do you change your shoes in the car park or use them at the Driving Range? Unfortunately those spikes do not do well on tarmac etc, I found they didn’t last too long if subjected to too much concrete etc.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and no. I always wondered why the shoes in the car park rules existed, turns out they just wanted to look after our shoes all along?


----------



## Pants (Feb 3, 2022)

5 months and you still have some spikes left  

You obviously aren't playing enough


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 3, 2022)

cliveb said:



			That's because Sketchers use the PINS spike mounting system, which is absolutely not fit for purpose. The spikes are held in by two tiny little plastic "wings" that break off far too easily.* I can't fathom how its designers ever thought it made sense*.
		
Click to expand...

It probably makes perfect sense. Design a spike which only lasts a few months and needs to be constantly replaced. Manufacture replacement spikes which only last a few months and need to be constantly replaced......kerching.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Thing is, most often it is you alone who knows what you were looking to achieve and the sort of strike you looking to do to make the ball achieve that objective.  

I can hit what looks like an excellent shot, but if it was not what I meant to do or if it came off the 'wrong' part of the clubhead then I should not be happy with the shot.  I can accept the outcome and still not be happy with how I achieved it.  And that is a very different mindset from how I used to think.  But no onlooker is going to know any of that...they just see the outcome.
		
Click to expand...

I understand what you are saying, but I was referring to an obvious poor swing when people say good shot and it sails OOB. 

If you were trying to hit a draw down the left and instead it goes straight down the middle, only you know that wasn’t what you were trying to do!


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			When your playing partners automatically say "good shot", "nice strike", or "good pick up" (by the way, WTF does that mean?) as soon as you hit the ball on every shot, when actually it was a terrible strike and then you watch it slice into the trees.
		
Click to expand...

My dad is the absolute worst for this   always makes his comment before the spin takes over


----------



## cliveb (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure, but it's the ends of the little spikes that are breaking. I think the material just isn't strong enough. (Photo attached.)
		
Click to expand...

Ah, right. Losing the legs off soft spikes is to be expected, although I agee some spikes seem less robust than others.

I was referring to the fact that the PINS system means that the entire spike falls out because the locating mechanism breaks. It's even worse if you have metal spikes (not that it's easy to obtain metal spikes for PINS).


----------



## Pants (Feb 3, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			My dad is the absolute worst for this   always makes his comment before the spin takes over
		
Click to expand...

A wise man once told me "Never comment on your shot until the ball stops rolling".


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 3, 2022)

Pants said:



			A wise man once told me "Never comment on your shot until the ball stops rolling". 

Click to expand...

Absolutely this😂

The one that really irritates me is the “unlucky” when I’ve just blocked one OB off the planet. No it wasn’t unlucky, it was …….


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Absolutely this😂

The one that really irritates me is the “unlucky” when I’ve just blocked one OB off the planet. No it wasn’t unlucky, it was …….
		
Click to expand...

I agree. The commenters always hold everyone by their own standards. So my mate who can't chip will see me fumble one onto the green, 12 feet short of the hole and say "good shot". Well, no, I was hoping to get it a bit nearer than that - just because you're happy with anything that ends up on the green doesn't mean I am.   I think when someone witnesses a horror shot and says "unlucky" it's just because they feel they have to fill the awkward silence rather than watching open-mouthed as it sails over the boundary.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Absolutely this😂

The one that really irritates me is the “unlucky” when I’ve just blocked one OB off the planet. No it wasn’t unlucky, it was …….
		
Click to expand...

Definitely.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I agree. The commenters always hold everyone by their own standards. So my mate who can't chip will see me fumble one onto the green, 12 feet short of the hole and say "good shot". Well, no, I was hoping to get it a bit nearer than that - just because you're happy with anything that ends up on the green doesn't mean I am.   I think when someone witnesses a horror shot and says "unlucky" it's just because they feel they have to fill the awkward silence rather than watching open-mouthed as it sails over the boundary.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think I would be too irritated if I played with someone worse than me who said good shot because it was good by his standards.

But when I play with someone better than me or the same standard and they say good shot... it's like they think a 200 yard weak slice into the trees is the best I can do. Maybe some people do it on purpose because they like the mind games, might be effective in matchplay


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I agree. The commenters always hold everyone by their own standards. So my mate who can't chip will see me fumble one onto the green, 12 feet short of the hole and say "good shot". Well, no, I was hoping to get it a bit nearer than that - just because you're happy with anything that ends up on the green doesn't mean I am.  *I think when someone witnesses a horror shot and says "unlucky" it's just because they feel they have to fill the awkward silence rather than watching open-mouthed as it sails over the boundary.*

Click to expand...

You are on to something here... There must be something acceptable to say - but what!?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 3, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			You are on to something here... There must be something acceptable to say - but what!?
		
Click to expand...

I normally go with "well that's f......" Or "what did you do that for?"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 3, 2022)

I was playing in a scratch open once and one of the guys kept saying "good shot" the instant the ball hit the club.  The other guy in our three ball was getting pretty fed up with it.
We get to a long par-4 and he launches a drive just towards a big bunker on the edge of the fairway.  The immediate "good shot" was followed by "that's unlucky".
He went totally off on one, "there was nothing unlucky about it, it was always heading there, you're just making stupid comments" etc etc.
I was trying to hide my face because it was so funny.   The commenter didn't know where to look.    But he didn't make another comment the rest of the round.

I left it to the back nine and then quietly said to the exploder, "that's unlucky" when he hit a fairway bunker - he grinned recognising the irony.


----------



## Bdill93 (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I normally go with *"well that's f......"* Or "what did you do that for?" 

Click to expand...


Say that to some of the older boys at my club and you'll meet their 7 iron


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not sure, but it's the ends of the little spikes that are breaking. I think the material just isn't strong enough. (Photo attached.) Just annoying - I've tried to contact Skechers to see what they say about it. Worst of all, I just found out my missus bought them through Sports Direct who can be a bit of a pain to deal with.
		
Click to expand...

I'd take them back spikes shouldn't wear out...

🤣🤣


----------



## Crow (Feb 3, 2022)

Doesn't bother me when people comment on my shots, good, unlucky, crap or whatever. 

I just see it as part of golf's camaraderie and let it be, might be because I'm guilty of it myself though. 
"Nice shot!.....  Oh, I thought you'd hit it better than that"


----------



## DaveR (Feb 3, 2022)

Bogeying the last 2 holes to go from -1 to +1


----------



## chrisd (Feb 3, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Bogeying the last 2 holes to go from -1 to +1  

Click to expand...

I get really annoyed when that happens too 🤣🤣


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 3, 2022)

Price of 'preowned ' clubs , wtf 😲


----------



## IainP (Feb 3, 2022)

Based on above, this should probably go on the 'gladden' thread. I hit a couple of 3 woods on Monday (top tracer range), and was impressed with the ball speeds and carry I was seeing. I'd located a used one which was one of the heads in the other shaft and went back to the range tonight just to finalise. Cue me hitting my current club (2017 model) the best I ever have. Just couldn't justify making the change.
Funny ol' game.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

Titleist have produced another new version of the Velocity and the price has gone up again. I used to like them when they were £20 a box, but how can they justify charging £27-28 for a two-piece distance ball? When there are premium offerings from the likes of Bridgestone and Srixon only costing 30-35. Daft.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Titleist have produced another new version of the Velocity and the price has gone up again. I used to like them when they were £20 a box, but how can they justify charging £27-28 for a two-piece distance ball? When there are premium offerings from the likes of Bridgestone and Srixon only costing 30-35. Daft.
		
Click to expand...

Personally  I hated the Velocity no matter what price.

I've bought several boxes of the Honma  TW - X balls at under £20 per dozen. They are a 3 piece urethane ball that fly off the driver, spin well and feel (to me) like the  Taylormade TP5 ball. They also do an "S" version which I believe is softer, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Personally  I hated the Velocity no matter what price.

I've bought several boxes of the Honma  TW - X balls at under £20 per dozen. They are a 3 piece urethane ball that fly off the driver, spin well and feel (to me) like the  Taylormade TP5 ball. They also do an "S" version which I believe is softer, but I haven't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

My plan was to try the ChromeSoft when we get to summer, based on the MyGolfSpy report where it looked like a good ball for me. Just seen the new 2022 ChromeSoft has been released at a whopping £45! Sod that. They're still selling the old version at 35 so I might have to grab one of those while I still can.


----------



## Boomy (Feb 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My plan was to try the ChromeSoft when we get to summer, based on the MyGolfSpy report where it looked like a good ball for me. Just seen the new 2022 ChromeSoft has been released at a whopping £45! Sod that. They're still selling the old version at 35 so I might have to grab one of those while I still can.
		
Click to expand...

I play Chromesoft’s and had kittens when I seen the price hike 🤯 They’ve gone from a 4 piece, to a 3 piece ball and put the price up to £50rrp 😱 Crazy! Thankfully I bought 3 dozen of the previous model yellow Truvis just before they became nigh on impossible to get (and paid £30 a dozen) It’ll be interesting to see if the new 3 piece plays the same as the original 4 piece ball.. I’ll try to pic up a sleeve and do my own comparison during the summer.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Titleist have produced another new version of the Velocity and the price has gone up again. I used to like them when they were £20 a box, but how can they justify charging £27-28 for a two-piece distance ball? When there are premium offerings from the likes of *Bridgestone* and Srixon only *costing 30-35. Daft.*

Click to expand...

You are daft if you are paying that much ;

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/golf-balls/ball-by-type/tour-golf-balls?manufacturer=21679


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Personally  I hated the Velocity no matter what price.

I've bought several boxes of the Honma  TW - X balls at under £20 per dozen. They are a 3 piece urethane ball that fly off the driver, spin well and feel (to me) like the  Taylormade TP5 ball. They also do an "S" version which I believe is softer, but I haven't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/honma


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/honma

Click to expand...

Yep Rich, they are the ones. I bought mine from Clubhouse Golf. I forgot to add how durable they are as well


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Yep Rich, they are the ones. I bought mine from* Clubhouse Golf*. I forgot to add how durable they are as well
		
Click to expand...

I refuse to put a link upon to them as they are a sticky at the top of my list of random golf irritations.  Absolutely appalling customer service.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I refuse to put a link upon to them as they are a sticky at the top of my list of random golf irritations.  Absolutely appalling customer service.
		
Click to expand...

One of those suppliers who are brilliant when all goes well and shehite when things don't I guess


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You are daft if you are paying that much ;

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/golf-balls/ball-by-type/tour-golf-balls?manufacturer=21679

Click to expand...

I already was buying my golf balls from Snainton last year, but cheers for the heads up regardless. 




Boomy said:



			I play Chromesoft’s and had kittens when I seen the price hike 🤯 They’ve gone from a 4 piece, to a 3 piece ball and put the price up to £50rrp 😱 Crazy! Thankfully I bought 3 dozen of the previous model yellow Truvis just before they became nigh on impossible to get (and paid £30 a dozen) It’ll be interesting to see if the new 3 piece plays the same as the original 4 piece ball.. I’ll try to pic up a sleeve and do my own comparison during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

I think it is silly money. I still think I'll get a box of last year's for £35, but if I finish them and the price hasn't gone down on the new ones I don't think I'll bother. 45 quid for a box of balls is just nonsense. I want to use the right ball but I don't think it makes enough difference to spend that much to be honest. I might even stick with Bridgestone to be fair, they are a lot more reasonably priced.


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I already was buying my golf balls from Snainton last year, but cheers for the heads up regardless. 



I think it is silly money. I still think I'll get a box of last year's for £35, but if I finish them and the price hasn't gone down on the new ones I don't think I'll bother. 45 quid for a box of balls is just nonsense. I want to use the right ball but I don't think it makes enough difference to spend that much to be honest. I might even stick with Bridgestone to be fair, they are a lot more reasonably priced.
		
Click to expand...

Go for the Honmas. They’re decent. You can save enough cash to play in the roll up then!


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 4, 2022)

After 2 months of carrying going back to my trolley today and having to spend 10 minutes at the compressor cleaning the mud off the wheels. It's like putty.

Back to carrying tomorrow.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Titleist have produced another new version of the Velocity and the price has gone up again. I used to like them when they were £20 a box, but how can they justify charging £27-28 for a two-piece distance ball? When there are premium offerings from the likes of Bridgestone and Srixon only costing 30-35. Daft.
		
Click to expand...

How can you like the Velocity and the Chrome Soft? They feel so different.

Personally I hate the feel of the Velocity. Up there with the Warbird as the most horrible ball to hit, reminiscent of the Top Flite.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 4, 2022)

sunshine said:



			How can you like the Velocity and the Chrome Soft? They feel so different.

Personally I hate the feel of the Velocity. Up there with the Warbird as the most horrible ball to hit, reminiscent of the Top Flite.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's probably changed a lot over the years, I don't know how long ago you hit one. I was using them a couple of years ago when my handicap was a little higher and I just wanted something long, straight and cheap. I didn't find them _that _hard. But I switched to more premium balls just over a year ago when I started hardly ever losing balls. I wouldn't go back to Velocity now except as a winter ball - but they're now too expensive really to bother with even for winter. I just saw an email with the price hike and was irritated. I think every Titleist ball is at least a fiver too expensive though just because it's Titleist.


----------



## Junior (Feb 4, 2022)

Been pretty nice all week here.  Forecast for tomorrow (Golf) is solid rain and 30 mph gusts.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 4, 2022)

Boomy said:



			I play Chromesoft’s and had kittens when I seen the price hike 🤯 They’ve gone from a 4 piece, to a 3 piece ball and put the price up to £50rrp 😱 Crazy! Thankfully I bought 3 dozen of the previous model yellow Truvis just before they became nigh on impossible to get (and paid £30 a dozen) It’ll be interesting to see if the new 3 piece plays the same as the original 4 piece ball.. I’ll try to pic up a sleeve and do my own comparison during the summer.
		
Click to expand...

Snainton Golf have just emailed a 4 for 3 offer on Chrome Softs, that's the new ones;

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/golf-balls/ball-by-type/tour-golf-balls?manufacturer=21682


----------



## sunshine (Feb 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I think it's probably changed a lot over the years, I don't know how long ago you hit one. I was using them a couple of years ago when my handicap was a little higher and I just wanted something long, straight and cheap. I didn't find them _that _hard. But I switched to more premium balls just over a year ago when I started hardly ever losing balls. I wouldn't go back to Velocity now except as a winter ball - but they're now too expensive really to bother with even for winter. I just saw an email with the price hike and was irritated. I think every Titleist ball is at least a fiver too expensive though just because it's Titleist.
		
Click to expand...

I found one last week and hit a few shots with it. No idea how old it was, but the Velocity name hasn't been around long. I was playing a Titleist tour soft as well and the difference in feeling was huge. I couldn't really tell if there was a difference in distance. In terms of control, hitting a wedge into the green the tour soft came back a couple of feet from its pitch mark and the velocity hopped forward a couple of feet, so difference marginal.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Feb 4, 2022)

Junior said:



			Been pretty nice all week here.  Forecast for tomorrow (Golf) is solid rain and 30 mph gusts.
		
Click to expand...

Fairly calm compared to what we're getting further north. Glad I had no intention of playing.

Cancelled Tuesday due to bad weather and when it was nice yesterday I had something to sort out at home.

Bound to be nice next week when I'm back at work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 4, 2022)

Feel like -1 in the morning with wind gusting around 25mph. Perfect conditions for someone nit hitting it great and we're off the whites tomorrow. Been nice all week and relatively warm and back to cold just in time for the weekend. Standard


----------



## Boomy (Feb 4, 2022)

Tomorrow forecast 😒 when you’ve been looking forward to a game all week 😤 Could be good practice 🤔


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 4, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Tomorrow forecast 😒 when you’ve been looking forward to a game all week 😤 Could be good practice 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Yep and I can add being stuck in the house for the last two weeks with covid. My first Saturday of freedom and this is the weather. 😭


----------



## Bazzatron (Feb 5, 2022)

18 temp greens, understand why but still annoying.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 5, 2022)

Playing like a clown, yippy chipping and very strong winds when playing off the whites. Despite all my issues, loved the company and the laugh afterwards


----------



## IainP (Feb 5, 2022)

Can probably pin this one 📌 

Not taking the 'on the range' swing to the golf course 🥴

For me, and probably others.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 5, 2022)

Henni Zuel’s continuity work on sky golf…it’s just so slow and stilted.


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 6, 2022)

The reshuffle of hole stroke indexes on our course.  Opening 215 yd Par 3 moves from 8 to 12, where as the 546 Par 5 moves from 14 to 6, it’s reachable in 2 for the big hitters 🤦


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 6, 2022)

IainP said:



			Can probably pin this one 📌

Not taking the 'on the range' swing to the golf course 🥴

For me, and probably others.
		
Click to expand...

Definitely add me to the list


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Playing like a clown, yippy chipping and *very strong winds* when playing off the whites. Despite all my issues, loved the company and the laugh afterwards
		
Click to expand...

Cut down on the beans, eggs, onions and broccoli then!


----------



## Dando (Feb 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Cut down on the beans, eggs, onions and broccoli then! 

Click to expand...

Or get one of these…


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			Or get one of these…
	View attachment 41005

Click to expand...


The question is....How did you come across that!


----------



## Imurg (Feb 6, 2022)

Foxholer said:




The question is....How did you come across that! 

Click to expand...

The question to which you really, really don't want to know the answer..........


----------



## Billysboots (Feb 6, 2022)

Starting a round in wind and driving rain, battling through the first half dozen holes one under gross, and then blowing up like a cheap firework when the sun comes out. Infuriating.


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Feb 6, 2022)

Playing well at the moment, trying to get cards in so my handicap comes down by the summer competitions.

Chance of a quick nine today. Windy, avoided the rain, played ok, short game a bit scrappy, but 16 points after 7 holes. Walked off the ninth with…

…16 points. 😖


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 6, 2022)

Played this morning, wish I hadn’t for two reasons:

1: I was Sh1t
2: it rained, a lot.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 6, 2022)

I'm sure there was a thread about a meet at Ganton for £25, has someone had a hissy fit?


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			I'm sure there was a thread about a meet at Ganton for £25, has someone had a hissy fit?
		
Click to expand...

Ooh.  What happened to that?


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2022)

American TV coverage... just seen Matt Fitzpatrick finished 6th last night.  I never saw him hit a single shot.


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			American TV coverage... just seen Matt Fitzpatrick finished 6th last night.  I never saw him hit a single shot. 

Click to expand...

they showed his first tee shot!


----------



## IanM (Feb 7, 2022)

Dando said:



			they showed his first tee shot!
		
Click to expand...

Must have been out of the room!!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 7, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1490610180777730054
🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 7, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			The reshuffle of hole stroke indexes on our course.  Opening 215 yd Par 3 moves from 8 to 12, where as the 546 Par 5 moves from 14 to 6, it’s reachable in 2 for the big hitters 🤦
		
Click to expand...

You must have some big hitters at your course 546 in 2 shots. 

Even most on forum can put it out at 300 yards 😂 but 246 might be to much for their second shot 😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2022)

Standing on a virtually empty range and some wannabe came along with the full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks, earphones in and plops his bag in the next bay. You've got 22 other bays so why stick yourself next to me and annoy me with your presence. Couldn't keep the laughter in when he shanked two in a row (hope the music was turned up on the earphones)


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Standing on a virtually empty range and some wannabe came along with the full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks, earphones in and plops his bag in the next bay. You've got 22 other bays so why stick yourself next to me and annoy me with your presence. Couldn't keep the laughter in when he shanked two in a row (hope the music was turned up on the earphones)
		
Click to expand...

Nice attitude. Laughing at someone on the range for shanking?


----------



## Dando (Feb 7, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			You must have some big hitters at your course 546 in 2 shots. 

Even most on forum can put it out at 300 yards 😂 but 246 might be to much for their second shot 😂
		
Click to expand...

246 yards is easy - you’ve clearly never seen me faced with a 60 yard pitch 🤣


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Standing on a virtually empty range and some wannabe came along with the full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks, earphones in and plops his bag in the next bay. You've got 22 other bays so why stick yourself next to me and annoy me with your presence. Couldn't keep the laughter in when he shanked two in a row (hope the music was turned up on the earphones)
		
Click to expand...

You sure that wasn’t a mirror you were looking into. 😱


Sorry Homer I couldn’t resist


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 7, 2022)

Rlburnside said:



			You must have some big hitters at your course 546 in 2 shots.

Even most on forum can put it out at 300 yards 😂 but 246 might be to much for their second shot 😂
		
Click to expand...

But if you are a big hitter you go straight over the lake instead of going round it, making the hole play significantly shorter.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Standing on a virtually empty range and some wannabe came along with the full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks, earphones in and plops his bag in the next bay. You've got 22 other bays so why stick yourself next to me and annoy me with your presence. Couldn't keep the laughter in when he shanked two in a row (hope the music was turned up on the earphones)
		
Click to expand...

You don’t help yourself on here sometimes do you. As someone with their own swing troubles currently, can’t believe you would laugh at someone else who may be having issues of his own.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 7, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			You don’t help yourself on here sometimes do you. As someone with their own swing troubles currently, can’t believe you would laugh at someone else who may be having issues of his own.
		
Click to expand...

It was the scenario. Looked like he thought he was on a tour range. Shiny blades, tour bag, ages setting the phone up to take pictures, and the irritation of having to be right next to my bay (and disrupting my own practice) when there was plenty of room elsewhere. Plenty have laughed at my own incompetence on ranges


----------



## Pin-seeker (Feb 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Standing on a virtually empty range and some wannabe came along with the full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks, earphones in and plops his bag in the next bay. *You've got 22 other bays so why stick yourself next to me and annoy me with your presence.* Couldn't keep the laughter in when he shanked two in a row (hope the music was turned up on the earphones)
		
Click to expand...

Calm down Kim Kardashian 🤦‍♂️
Made yourself look a right tool with this post Homer😬


----------



## Leftitshort (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Calm down Kim Kardashian 🤦‍♂️
Made yourself look a right tool with this post Homer😬
		
Click to expand...

Just sounded a bit spiteful to me


----------



## DaveR (Feb 7, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			But if you are a big hitter you go straight over the lake instead of going round it, making the hole play significantly shorter.
		
Click to expand...

North Hants?


----------



## Slime (Feb 7, 2022)

Pin-seeker said:



			Calm down Kim Kardashian 🤦‍♂️
Made yourself look a right tool with this post Homer😬
		
Click to expand...

I know exactly how Homer feels, it's happened to me before and is totally unnecessary.
Oh, and I totally get him having a little chuckle, too.
It's akin to going into a mens' urinal and using the middle one of three ........................................ you just don't do it.


----------



## Rlburnside (Feb 7, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			But if you are a big hitter you go straight over the lake instead of going round it, making the hole play significantly shorter.
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok that’s a different matter, our last hole is a dogleg par 4 but it’s a 270 yard Carry over a loch , some of the big hitters can go for the green. 

Big hitter today hit it to the back of the green sure makes the game easier when you can hit it that far. 👍


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 7, 2022)

DaveR said:



			North Hants?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2022)

First decent day to play for me.. but cars in for MOT so can't get to the course


----------



## Dando (Feb 8, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			First decent day to play for me.. but cars in for MOT so can't get to the course
		
Click to expand...

some people are only happy when they've got something to moan about


----------



## Boomy (Feb 8, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Standing on a virtually empty range and some wannabe came along with the full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks, earphones in and plops his bag in the next bay. You've got 22 other bays so why stick yourself next to me and annoy me with your presence. Couldn't keep the laughter in when he shanked two in a row (hope the music was turned up on the earphones)
		
Click to expand...

Something similar happened to me last Friday. I'd got an early finish and headed to the range for a bonus practice session, it was pretty much empty, one guy at the far left, so I headed to the far right of the range and set my kit up. At 10 mins in and all going well until a young lad and lass came noisily onto the range, full decibels chatting so you couldn't help but hear them arrive.. anyway I carried on as they got balls and instead of going somewhere in the empty middle area they came and plonked themselves right next to me.. ok, no probs at all, I can focus on my own practice, it can be noisy at times and it doesn't (usually) bother me at all. The lad starts hitting balls, and is hitting them well... but then it's the lasses turn.. she clearly only has 1 volume, very loud, borderline shouting "look at me" as she starts announcing to the world that she use to play off single figures and won lots of trophies as a junior (fair play I thought, she's gonna stripe it) The lad then points out that her high heel boots probably aren't the best for golf, she replies "I was a top level figure skater as a junior as well so I have good balance, no probs in these boots" (or words to that effect) By now I'm thinking they might be a new couple because there wasn't a single thing in the world which she hadn't done and wasn't a winner at (impressing the new fella and all that) So after another 10 mins of noisy warbling she finally gets to hitting a ball.. if she'd ever previously swung a club in her life I'd be very surprised let alone played off single figures, the first ball flew into the separation net between me and them which sharp woke me up. Ball re-teed, air shot, followed by a top, another air shot - no probs, everybody starts somewhere but why do you have to shout everything none stop!! Turns out she use to play top level hockey as well she said, and it was that which was affecting her golf swing. At that point I packed my kit up, and trundled down to the left side of the range. The guy who was already there had a huge grin on his face as he nodded to me setting up in the next bay along.


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			some people are only happy when they've got something to moan about
		
Click to expand...

Surely that's the point of this thread is to moan??


----------



## IanM (Feb 8, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Nice attitude. Laughing at someone on the range for shanking?
		
Click to expand...

No, it was the "full tour bag, speed sticks, alignment sticks and earphones!".....and then shanking!


----------



## woofers (Feb 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			some people are only happy when they've got something to moan about
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that’s why they’re on this forum, golfers are perceived as perpetually moaning - the condition of the course / greens / tees / bunkers / rough, the handicap system, other players handicaps, tee booking system, roll ups, apps……take your pick!


----------



## Pants (Feb 8, 2022)

woofers said:



			Yep, that’s why they’re on this forum, golfers are perceived as perpetually moaning - the condition of the course / greens / tees / bunkers / rough, the handicap system, other players handicaps, tee booking system, roll ups, apps……take your pick!
		
Click to expand...

Yeh.  But apart from that, what have the Romans ever done for us?


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 8, 2022)

woofers said:



			Yep, that’s why they’re on this forum, golfers are perceived as perpetually moaning - the condition of the course / greens / tees / bunkers / rough, the handicap system, other players handicaps, tee booking system, roll ups, apps……take your pick!
		
Click to expand...

I was explaining this to the boy on Saturday when he asked why nobody looked happy at the golf club. 

And as I was explaining to him that most old men play golf as it gives them a perfect opportunity to be grumpy about many things. In walked a pair of miserable old buggers complaining that there was no where to sit (they were offered seats at our table) and the clubhouse was too loud. They went to sit upstairs complaining loudly that they don’t like sitting upstairs.


----------



## woofers (Feb 8, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			The reshuffle of hole stroke indexes on our course.  Opening 215 yd Par 3 moves from 8 to 12, where as the 546 Par 5 moves from 14 to 6, it’s reachable in 2 for the big hitters 🤦
		
Click to expand...

Irritating for sure if you’ve become accustomed to them, but presumably they have been changed for good reason and after data analysis to support this.
On the other hand, what does it matter? You only ‘get’ so many shots, so a ‘gain’ by changing one hole will be counteracted by a ‘loss‘ on another, and vice versa.

In my opinion the par 5 in question was certainly tougher than SI 14, the fairway to the left side of the water being bounded by a ditch so the lay up had to be pretty accurate - not that it is assisted by the tall black and white ‘marker’ pole denoting the edge of the water hazard, giving the erroneous impression that ‘that is the line’ when playing blind from a drive of say, 200 yards that hasn’t cleared the ridge.  (You can possibly tell that I think it’s the least enjoyable and most out of character hole on the course!).


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 8, 2022)

woofers said:



			Irritating for sure if you’ve become accustomed to them, but presumably they have been changed for good reason and after data analysis to support this.
On the other hand, what does it matter? You only ‘get’ so many shots, so a ‘gain’ by changing one hole will be counteracted by a ‘loss‘ on another, and vice versa.

In my opinion the par 5 in question was certainly tougher than SI 14, the fairway to the left side of the water being bounded by a ditch so the lay up had to be pretty accurate - not that it is assisted by the tall black and white ‘marker’ pole denoting the edge of the water hazard, giving the erroneous impression that ‘that is the line’ when playing blind from a drive of say, 200 yards that hasn’t cleared the ridge.  (You can possibly tell that I think it’s the least enjoyable and most out of character hole on the course!).
		
Click to expand...

Probably, a while since you played it from your description, I wouldn’t dispute what you say regarding it being out of character.  The new layout pushed the green back 20 yds behind the original and removed the awful tree guarding the front left of the green.  It has had the fairway widened substantially along the water and the ditch and bushes down the left have gone, so the second shot is much easier and you can be far more aggressive.

Old layout SI was about right, new layout probably 12 was about where I would place it 6 is ridiculous.  I get the whole swings and roundabouts argument, but I’d take my shot on 215yd shot into a narrow bunker protected green, every day over 175-130yd (approach for me) into a big wide green.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 9, 2022)

Aiming to play the midweek medal tomorrow with a mate who does the school run so can't get there before 9.
Not a problem u til I get a text 10 minutes ago from a pupil who has just moved their test to....
Tomorrow at 2.20...so I need to pick her up about 1.15...which leaves little time to get stuck behind any slow play......


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Personally  I hated the Velocity no matter what price.

I've bought several boxes of the Honma  TW - X balls at under £20 per dozen. They are a 3 piece urethane ball that fly off the driver, spin well and feel (to me) like the  Taylormade TP5 ball. They also do an "S" version which I believe is softer, but I haven't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

Tried both the Honma TW-X & TW-S today; absolutely nothing wrong with them at the price, the S seemed very grippy on short pitches, both stopped dead from distance.  Well worth a look.

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/honma

Extra 5% off on 2 dozen or more at the moment.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 12, 2022)

Hit my ball over the green on the 5th today. A guy playing the 6th walks by, picks it up then shouts to us "anyone playing a Bridgestone?" Yeah, me. He throws it back on the ground. Why have you picked it up you moron? I shouldn't complain, probably got me a better lie.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

Making a hash of one hole today to cost me a win. Also trying to differentiate what is fairway and what is semi. In all the mud it's hard on some holes to see where the edge of the fairway is but one of my PP's was definitely pushing the limits on what he thought was fairway and so time added to the round going over to decide. Not a major issue today as he only had 20 points and I would like to see the club putting some hashed lines at intervals down the holes on both sides to show where the edges are


----------



## Wilson (Feb 12, 2022)

People letting their dogs 💩 on the pitching area, luckily I spotted one in time, and the second my ball landed just past it.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Feb 12, 2022)

courses built on the side of hill so it’s constant wind but set up like a parkland with raised greens - dull long slog on clay 

The Bedfordshire


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

Wilson said:



			People letting their dogs 💩 on the pitching area, luckily I spotted one in time, and the second my ball landed just past it.
		
Click to expand...

Is the course on public land?


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 12, 2022)

Not sure if this should be in here, or just the general irritations, but have managed to burn the tips of three fingers on my right hand and showing signs of blistering.

Not particularly comfortable


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Personally  I hated the Velocity no matter what price.

I've bought several boxes of the Honma  TW - X balls at under £20 per dozen. They are a 3 piece urethane ball that fly off the driver, spin well and feel (to me) like the  Taylormade TP5 ball. They also do an "S" version which I believe is softer, but I haven't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

I'm with you re the Velocity! My Winter ball was/is the Srixon Distance that doesn't feel like a rock to hit.
Penta/TP5 was one of my favourites. NXT Tour S is the current preference, particularly the Yellow, but as these have been 'superceded' for a while, are getting harder to find.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'm with you re the Velocity! My Winter ball was/is the Srixon Distance that doesn't feel like a rock to hit.
Penta/TP5 was one of my favourites. NXT Tour S is the current preference, particularly the Yellow, but as these have been 'superceded' for a while, are getting harder to find.
		
Click to expand...

I may be wrong and only going on what I have been told but isn't the Pinnacle Soft the NXT under a different name. I still have a carrier bag full of NXT which I use in the winter. Out of interest would you not consider the AD333 against the Distance?


----------



## Imurg (Feb 12, 2022)

Just getting to play 2 holes very badly and 1 hole well before Fragger's foot giving up.....


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I may be wrong and only going on what I have been told but isn't the Pinnacle Soft the NXT under a different name....
		
Click to expand...

No idea, nor care. Neither were the balls I was talking about.


HomerJSimpson said:



			Out of interest would you not consider the AD333 against the Distance?
		
Click to expand...

I would not!


----------



## Boomy (Feb 12, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I'm with you re the Velocity! *My Winter ball was/is the Srixon Distance that doesn't feel like a rock to hit.*
Penta/TP5 was one of my favourites. NXT Tour S is the current preference, particularly the Yellow, but as these have been 'superceded' for a while, are getting harder to find.
		
Click to expand...

You’re saying the Srixon Distance doesn’t feel like a rock? 🤔


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 13, 2022)

Mud balls.  I’ve had some bad banana shots with short irons/wedges due to mud on the ball. I normally hit mid short irons very straight. A little research shows mud on the right the ball will go left and mud on the left the ball goes right. Today I found this to be very true.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2022)

Boomy said:



			You’re saying the Srixon Distance doesn’t feel like a rock? 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Correct! Though that depends on your definition of 'rock'. It's definitely not a 'soft' or 'feel' ball, but hey, it's winter and it feels ok.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Making a hash of one hole today to cost me a win. Also trying to differentiate what is fairway and what is semi. In all the mud it's hard on some holes to see where the edge of the fairway is but one of my PP's was definitely pushing the limits on what he thought was fairway and so time added to the round going over to decide. Not a major issue today as he only had 20 points and I would like to see the club putting some hashed lines at intervals down the holes on both sides to show where the edges are
		
Click to expand...

The preferred lie rule is for "anywhere in the general area cut to fairway height". You don't have to be on the official fairway. If you can't tell the difference between the semi and fairway, I'd argue that they must be cut to the same height, so you can take a preferred lie.


----------



## Tinkerman (Feb 13, 2022)

Not a winning score but shot 33 points in the stableford comp yesterday which would have me in the top 10, but the results has mine as "NS". Card was signed, dated, had comp name, gross scores bar one hole (blob) and handicaps. Wtf?


----------



## arnieboy (Feb 13, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			Mud balls.  I’ve had some bad banana shots with short irons/wedges due to mud on the ball. I normally hit mid short irons very straight. A little research shows mud on the right the ball will go left and mud on the left the ball goes right. Today I found this to be very true.
		
Click to expand...

We have decided within our group for social golf that if there is mud on the ball in the first cut it can be picked up and cleaned.


----------



## woofers (Feb 13, 2022)

cliveb said:



			The preferred lie rule is for "anywhere in the general area cut to fairway height". You don't have to be on the official fairway. If you can't tell the difference between the semi and fairway, I'd argue that they must be cut to the same height, so you can take a preferred lie.
		
Click to expand...

I'd agree with you.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

WHS. Shot 38 points yesterday off the yellows (score diif = 12) and lost and 84 (presumably off the whites as it was May last year after lockdown and score diff of 12.6) and stayed exactly where I am handicap wise. Frustrated as I played really well in windy conditions and straight after a lesson and really worked hard to post a score especially not scoring on 5 and only one pint on 6 and to get no handicap reward has cheesed me off. At least under the old system I would have got cut for being under CSS and had that gone up because of the conditions the cut would have been even higher


----------



## Sand Trapped (Feb 13, 2022)

Damp, soggy lies which lead to duffs.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			WHS. Shot 38 points yesterday off the yellows (score diif = 12) and lost and 84 (presumably off the whites as it was May last year after lockdown and score diff of 12.6) and stayed exactly where I am handicap wise. Frustrated as I played really well in windy conditions and straight after a lesson and really worked hard to post a score especially not scoring on 5 and only one pint on 6 and to get no handicap reward has cheesed me off. At least under the old system I would have got cut for being under CSS and had that gone up because of the conditions the cut would have been even higher
		
Click to expand...

If you dropped a 12.6 and added a 12, averaged out over 8 rounds that would be 0.075. Would that not get rounded up to a .1 index cut?


Also a bit annoyed as I shot a 12 under handicap (index) today, but it’s a shorter course so card doesn’t count (as it has been all winter).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			If you dropped a 12.6 and added a 12, averaged out over 8 rounds that would be 0.075. Would that not get rounded up to a .1 index cut?


Also a bit annoyed as I shot a 12 under handicap (index) today, but it’s a shorter course so card doesn’t count (as it has been all winter).
		
Click to expand...

No idea. Gave up second guessing WHS. Annoyed I played well and no cut


----------



## Crow (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea. Gave up second guessing WHS. Annoyed I played well and no cut
		
Click to expand...

Or look at it that you would have gone up if you hadn't played well.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			WHS. Shot 38 points yesterday off the yellows (score diif = 12) and lost and 84 (presumably off the whites as it was May last year after lockdown and score diff of 12.6) and stayed exactly where I am handicap wise. Frustrated as I played really well in windy conditions and straight after a lesson and really worked hard to post a score especially not scoring on 5 and only one pint on 6 and to get no handicap reward has cheesed me off. At least under the old system I would have got cut for being under CSS and had that gone up because of the conditions the cut would have been even higher
		
Click to expand...

So what about the dozen scores that are non-counting! How many of them would have been +0.1s?
There's an old Jackson Browne song (The Road) that has some appropriate lines...
'Phone calls long distance
To tell how you've been
You forget about the losses, you exaggerate the wins'


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			So what about the dozen scores that are non-counting! How many of them would have been +0.1s?
There's an old Jackson Browne song (The Road) that has some appropriate lines...
'Phone calls long distance
To tell how you've been
You forget about the losses, you exaggerate the wins'
		
Click to expand...

Don’t remind him of those, as they mean he would have had a bigger cut today


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Don’t remind him of those, as they mean he would have had a bigger cut today
		
Click to expand...

No idea what snipe he posted as he's on ignore. Frustrated that I played well in winter conditions and a strong win and did well straight from a lesson for no handicap cut. I don't care about winning but I just want to get as low as I can


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No idea what snipe he posted as he's on ignore. Frustrated that I played well in winter conditions and a strong win and did well straight from a lesson for no handicap cut. I don't care about winning but I just want to get as low as I can
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn’t have said there was a dig, just a point about forgetting all the .1’s you may have had leading upto now in the previous system.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Don’t remind him of those, as they mean he would have had a bigger cut today
		
Click to expand...

True enough.
But probably from a higher number in the first place (and maybe by a marginal greater amount) so probably little difference. The quote still applies.
@HomerJSimpson There are facilities within WHS that allow you to see what scores are dropping of (both good and bad), so you can anticipate a target score - if you really want to!
Basically it's saying that he posts a (very?) good score about once in every 20 rounds! Btw. I also wonder whether a score from 9 months ago really be affecting/influencing your current handicap!


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 13, 2022)

I scored 36 points and finished 3rd so in the prizes. My handicap went up 0.4


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Feb 13, 2022)

People still complaining about how the WHS works - it's been over a year now.   If want to be taken seriously about golf, then get with the program.
If you have a good score but are losing a good one from the other end, then there will be no change.  It's not rocket science.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 13, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			People still complaining about how the WHS works - it's been over a year now.   If want to be taken seriously about golf, then get with the program.
If you have a good score but are losing a good one from the other end, then there will be no change.  It's not rocket science.
		
Click to expand...

More relevant...If losing a good one that is not 'covered' by (a) subsequent good one(s) from the 20 possible, then the effect of the old good one is not justified!


----------



## Jimaroid (Feb 13, 2022)

It’s winter. Just be glad you’re playing, the scores mean nothing this time of year.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Feb 14, 2022)

Being  unable to balance my bananas! I usually play 3 times per week and have 2 bananas per round. However I should have replenished my stock tomorrow because it was rained off on Saturday and the same today which meant I have 4 left when I should have 0. They are starting to go off. Perhaps as well they are from Aldi!


----------



## phils226 (Feb 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			WHS. Shot 38 points yesterday off the yellows (score diif = 12) and lost and 84 (presumably off the whites as it was May last year after lockdown and score diff of 12.6) and stayed exactly where I am handicap wise. Frustrated as I played really well in windy conditions and straight after a lesson and really worked hard to post a score especially not scoring on 5 and only one pint on 6 and to get no handicap reward has cheesed me off. At least under the old system I would have got cut for being under CSS and had that gone up because of the conditions the cut would have been even higher
		
Click to expand...

I guess  a benefit you can take is that all the work you're putting in now should pay real dividends once the weather and conditions improve. A friend of mine had a similar winter improvement a few seasons ago which continued through to the spring / summer and a real drop in his handicap. Hopefully the same for you


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 14, 2022)

Blatant ageism by golf clubs only running senior opens, unless you play in a mixed event.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Ooh...I can relate to this one; ever noticed how many clubs runs men’s opens but not women’s?
		
Click to expand...

Not very erm….. open, is it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Ooh...I can relate to this one; ever noticed how many clubs runs men’s opens but not women’s?
		
Click to expand...

Do the clubs sections not run their Opens? They do at my current club.


----------



## upsidedown (Feb 14, 2022)

Got a good mix here  

Gents 4BBB Stableford - 01 May 2022
Ladies Fourball Alliance - 05 May 2022
Seniors Mixed 4BBB Stableford - 14 June 2022
Ladies Threeball Alliance - 30 June 2022
Senior Gents 4BBB Stableford - 13 July 2022
Captain's Charity Team of Four - 21 August 2022
Mixed Team of Four Stableford - 14 September 2022
Seniors Mixed 4BBB Stableford - 3 October 2022
Gents Team of Four Stableford - 10 October 2022


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Ooh...I can relate to this one; ever noticed how many clubs runs men’s opens but not women’s?
		
Click to expand...

Women at my club have more than men, esp as The King Trophy is now a WGE and is only open to elite players.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 14, 2022)

phils226 said:



			I guess  a benefit you can take is that all the work you're putting in now should pay real dividends once the weather and conditions improve. A friend of mine had a similar winter improvement a few seasons ago which continued through to the spring / summer and a real drop in his handicap. Hopefully the same for you
		
Click to expand...

That's the plan. Got a short game refresher booked for mid-March so I'm looking to carry over the improvements from Thursdays lessons and then blend in a tidier short game. I put the Anser Cadence back in the bag which worked well and in the process of getting my original Ping Anser 2 reshafted and regripped (Triggers broom) and the plan is to go back to that solid faced model. My putting has been improving with the work I put in each summer on the putting green with my Vision template and gates so hoping using a blade (preferred) rather than a larger putter like my Odyssey 2 ball fang will generate confidence on top of a grooved stroke. My current PH is 13.4 (14 off the yellow and 15 off the white in general play and 13 and 14 respectively in comps) and the aim is to get the PH down to 12 this season and then kick on


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

Had the day off today with a mate and a round booked at Ealing. Never played there before - and still haven't as we've cancelled it due to the miserable weather. Oh well. Off to Big Shots instead, not quite the same. 😞


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 15, 2022)

A new set of Mizuno MP 20 mb arrived this morning, along with a notification from the club that due to yesterday's rain the course is closed, and although the sun is currently shining the rest of the week looks pretty grim.

Thank you storm Dudley (said in a West Mid's accent) and Eunice.


----------



## Imurg (Feb 15, 2022)

Already scratched the rest of the week...
Biblical rain all morning....we'll be lucky to be open tomorrow let alone carry only..
And then the 40-70mph gusts come in 
Anything over 35 and it's pointless playing in my book.
Looking possible for next Wednesday though.....


----------



## sunshine (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Had the day off today with a mate and a round booked at Ealing. Never played there before - and still haven't as we've cancelled it due to the miserable weather. Oh well. Off to Big Shots instead, not quite the same. 😞
		
Click to expand...

The course at Ealing is situated on the flood plain of the river Brent. The land all along that part of the river from Perivale down to Brentford is just parks, football pitches and golf courses because it's liable to flood and is not suitable for anything else. Planning to play golf on any of those courses at this time of year (and taking a day off!) is very optimistic.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

sunshine said:



			The course at Ealing is situated on the flood plain of the river Brent. The land all along that part of the river from Perivale down to Brentford is just parks, football pitches and golf courses because it's liable to flood and is not suitable for anything else. Planning to play golf on any of those courses at this time of year (and taking a day off!) is very optimistic.
		
Click to expand...

We had about 2 weeks without any rain not so long ago. Anyway, wouldn't have wanted to play anywhere today in the end, absolutely chucking it down all day.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We had about 2 weeks without any rain not so long ago. Anyway, wouldn't have wanted to play anywhere today in the end, absolutely chucking it down all day.
		
Click to expand...

You won't be playing Ealing for a good few weeks now after Dudley and Eunice have done their work. My course had been drying up nicely in recent weeks but the prone spots will get soggy again before the weekend and with the winds forecast it'll be an round of attrition. My only faint hope (as us golfers do) is the strong winds will help dry it out again


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's the plan. Got a short game refresher booked for mid-March so I'm looking to carry over the improvements from Thursdays lessons and then blend in a tidier short game. I put the Anser Cadence back in the bag which worked well and in the process of getting my original Ping Anser 2 reshafted and regripped (Triggers broom) and the plan is to go back to that solid faced model. My putting has been improving with the work I put in each summer on the putting green with my Vision template and gates so hoping using a blade (preferred) rather than a larger putter like my Odyssey 2 ball fang will generate confidence on top of a grooved stroke. My current PH is 13.4 (14 off the yellow and 15 off the white in general play and 13 and 14 respectively in comps) and the aim is to get the PH down to 12 this season and then kick on
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like you need a handicap challenge in the lead up to H4H. Highest index on the day outs £10 in the pot?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Sounds like you need a handicap challenge in the lead up to H4H. Highest index on the day outs £10 in the pot?
		
Click to expand...

What are you off at the moment


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What are you off at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Index is 16


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Index is 16
		
Click to expand...

Alright Jakob 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 15, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Index is 16
		
Click to expand...

And you were having a pop at me, didn't you shoot 73 or something the other day?? 😆


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			And you were having a pop at me, didn't you shoot 73 or something the other day?? 😆
		
Click to expand...

If you’re referring to the Trilby Tour comment, that was quite clearly a joke. 

Yes, I shot 73 on Sunday and also 79 a few weeks ago. However, I have also said that we are on a shorter course in the winter which is making scoring easier, and is therefore preventing us from putting cards in. Our par is 69, but CR is 66 so even the 73 would only be playing to 7.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 16, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			If you’re referring to the Trilby Tour comment, that was quite clearly a joke.

Yes, I shot 73 on Sunday and also 79 a few weeks ago. However, I have also said that we are on a shorter course in the winter which is making scoring easier, and is therefore preventing us from putting cards in. Our par is 69, but CR is 66 so even the 73 would only be playing to 7.
		
Click to expand...

Haha, no worries, I was also joking - 7 still a fair bit better than 16 though! I think my best ever was about 10 over par. But I guess we should both be coming down this year anyway.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Haha, no worries, I was also joking - 7 still a fair bit better than 16 though! I think my best ever was about 10 over par. But I guess we should both be coming down this year anyway. 

Click to expand...

As it’s an irritation thread:

Shooting a nett 59 in a medal at the weekend and not winning.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What are you off at the moment
		
Click to expand...

Are you up for it then? It’s for a good cause.


----------



## JamesR (Feb 16, 2022)

If Homer bottles it with Steve,  I’ll take in someone in the 3’ish handicap area. I’m off 2.8.
Any takers?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 16, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Are you up for it then? It’s for a good cause.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah up for it. Just don't need the likes of JamesR putting his unwanted gob in it and saying I've bottled it


----------



## JamesR (Feb 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yeah up for it. Just don't need the likes of JamesR putting his unwanted gob in it and saying I've bottled it
		
Click to expand...

Thought I was on ignore 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yeah up for it. Just don't need the likes of JamesR putting his unwanted gob in it and saying I've bottled it
		
Click to expand...

Good man! Good luck


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

My Big Max hybrid bag - I liked it initially, but as I've been carrying less clubs lately I've noticed a flaw with it - with a half set there's not enough weight in the bag so the legs don't come out all the way! I have to press down on the top of the bag slightly to kind of force the legs all the way out, and I can feel the whole bag start to bend from where I've done it so many times. Especially as the ground is soft on the course. I don't know if I'm just fussy or it really is this difficult to find the perfect bag without spending a fortune.  Maybe bit of both. Only got it in August though so I'll probably persevere until I'm back on the trolley and it's not an issue - then new bag next winter.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My Big Max hybrid bag - I liked it initially, but as I've been carrying less clubs lately I've noticed a flaw with it - with a half set there's not enough weight in the bag so the legs don't come out all the way! I have to press down on the top of the bag slightly to kind of force the legs all the way out, and I can feel the whole bag start to bend from where I've done it so many times. Especially as the ground is soft on the course. I don't know if I'm just fussy or it really is this difficult to find the perfect bag without spending a fortune.  Maybe bit of both. Only got it in August though so I'll probably persevere until I'm back on the trolley and it's not an issue - then new bag next winter. 

Click to expand...

I found 2 bags is the answer. A proper cart bag and a smaller lightweight carry bag. I’ve also got a pencil bag for the summer evenings.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I found 2 bags is the answer. A proper cart bag and a smaller lightweight carry bag. I’ve also got a pencil bag for the summer evenings.
		
Click to expand...

lol, but I already switched from two bags to one hybrid bag to save cupboard space at home. Having just one bag with no chopping and changing is brilliant. The difficult part is finding the bag that's really good in both capacities though I guess.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have to press down on the top of the bag slightly to kind of force the legs all the way out, and I can feel the whole bag start to bend from where I've done it so many times.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not familiar with your bag, but if it operates like normal stand bags, then why not just pull the legs out by hand rather than pressing down on the top? Especially if you're concerned that you may be damaging the structure of the bag. That's what I do when the legs don't come out far enough. You only need to give one of the legs a little tug - the other will come out with it as they are connected.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I'm not familiar with your bag, but if it operates like normal stand bags, then why not just pull the legs out by hand rather than pressing down on the top? Especially if you're concerned that you may be damaging the structure of the bag. That's what I do when the legs don't come out far enough. You only need to give one of the legs a little tug - the other will come out with it as they are connected.
		
Click to expand...

Hard to explain, it's as if the spring for the legs is too tight and they just want to collapse back in unless there's enough weight from the bag to keep them grounded. I will try it your way next time I'm out, but I feel like I'll still have to press down a little bit.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I will try it your way next time I'm out, but I feel like I'll still have to press down a little bit.
		
Click to expand...

Just a quick update.
I played this afternoon and noticed that what I actually do is pull a leg out with my foot as I'm putting the bag down.


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hard to explain, it's as if the spring for the legs is too tight and they just want to collapse back in unless there's enough weight from the bag to keep them grounded. I will try it your way next time I'm out, but I feel like I'll still have to press down a little bit.
		
Click to expand...

I have the same bag. Check the little piece of plastic between the 'rods' which push the legs out. Mine was super high, which stopped the legs moving out a long way. I pushed it down and that sorted it. There's now more movement overall and it stops exactly the action you've mentioned. Shoot me a pm if you can't work out what I mean and I'll grab a picture or 2


----------



## sunshine (Feb 17, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			I have the same bag. Check the little piece of plastic between the 'rods' which push the legs out. Mine was super high, which stopped the legs moving out a long way. I pushed it down and that sorted it. There's now more movement overall and it stops exactly the action you've mentioned. Shoot me a pm if you can't work out what I mean and I'll grab a picture or 2
		
Click to expand...

Do you mean this piece of plastic?

I have the aqua hybrid bag and have the same issue. 

Is it a bit of a design flaw? They have lowered the top of the leg mechanism so the bag sits better on a trolley, but the consequence is shorter legs which are less stable. 

My personal irritation is that my trolley has notches in the top rest to lock in stand bags so they don’t twist, but then I’ve lost this benefit as the new big max bags have been designed to overcome this differently.


----------



## hairball_89 (Feb 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Do you mean this piece of plastic?

I have the aqua hybrid bag and have the same issue.

Is it a bit of a design flaw? They have lowered the top of the leg mechanism so the bag sits better on a trolley, but the consequence is shorter legs which are less stable.

My personal irritation is that my trolley has notches in the top rest to lock in stand bags so they don’t twist, but then I’ve lost this benefit as the new big max bags have been designed to overcome this differently.
		
Click to expand...

yes! exactly that piece. 

I got the rubber handle end of a hammer and just nudged it down a few inches. The result is that the shorter legs have room to move out wider and the whole thing became more stable immediately, along with curing the push that @Orikoru described.


----------



## sunshine (Feb 17, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			yes! exactly that piece.

I got the rubber handle end of a hammer and just nudged it down a few inches. The result is that the shorter legs have room to move out wider and the whole thing became more stable immediately, along with curing the push that @Orikoru described.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I couldn't move it by hand, will try something that provides a bit more force.


----------



## Foxholer (Feb 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Thanks. I couldn't move it by hand, will try something that provides a bit more force.
		
Click to expand...

Try the 3 or 4 iron(s). Sod all use for anything else!


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 17, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			I have the same bag. Check the little piece of plastic between the 'rods' which push the legs out. Mine was super high, which stopped the legs moving out a long way. I pushed it down and that sorted it. There's now more movement overall and it stops exactly the action you've mentioned. Shoot me a pm if you can't work out what I mean and I'll grab a picture or 2
		
Click to expand...

Wow, cheers for the suggestion. I will certainly have a look at that. Useful forum this sometimes.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 18, 2022)

Having a new driver, irons and putter in the bag and getting a visit this week from Dudley and Eunice, resulting in a closed course. Oh, and the grandchildren next week because of half-term. And just to finish me off I have a builder in the following week.
My timing sucks.


----------



## jim8flog (Feb 19, 2022)

I blew my top last Thursday at one of our groups who lost nearly an hour on the group in front them and did not call us through.

Todays Random Irritation - one of the 2 culprits will still not admit he is a slow player despite me telling him he is a couple of weeks ago when he asked " am I a slow player"  another giving him the same reply roughly the same time and today others on the table clearly indicating he is (they were leaving at the time and thought he was actually admitting to being one but that was clearly not the case).


----------



## Jason.H (Feb 19, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			If you’re referring to the Trilby Tour comment, that was quite clearly a joke.

Yes, I shot 73 on Sunday and also 79 a few weeks ago. However, I have also said that we are on a shorter course in the winter which is making scoring easier, and is therefore preventing us from putting cards in. Our par is 69, but CR is 66 so even the 73 would only be playing to 7.
		
Click to expand...

At our club it is  playing slightly shorter because of winter mats/tees. We are still having stablefords and recording scores.


----------



## SteveW86 (Feb 19, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			At our club it is  playing slightly shorter because of winter mats/tees. We are still having stablefords and recording scores.
		
Click to expand...


We are probably a few hundred yards shorter, so unfortunately the rules say that the scores can’t be entered


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 19, 2022)

Playing badly and getting soaked. Three of the group wanted to walk off the 14th and down the last as we weren't in the hunt for the roll up pot and most of the others had called it a day. We had one guy ticking along so we stayed out to give him a chance. One point, one point, one point, two points he scored on the last four for a measly 33 points. Nowhere near the 40 needed to win and he'd have lost on 39 on countback. We made sure he got us a beer and some chips to ease the chill


----------



## Tinkerman (Feb 20, 2022)

Buying a pocket ball cleaner during the week and then forgetting to take it with me yesterday. 
Although given the amount of mud the ball left on my towel it would have been useless after a few holes 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Feb 20, 2022)

Hitting a ball yesterday and getting sprayed head to toe in mud droplets. Normally I'd laugh as the ridiculousness of how I looked but I was wearing my waterproof jacket which up to that point was pristine 😡


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2022)

Due to go and play Brora today, but cancelled due to the fact its lashing it down☹


----------



## evemccc (Feb 20, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Due to go and play Brora today, but cancelled due to the fact its lashing it down☹
		
Click to expand...

Great pro at Brora, really nice chap

Lovely course and v pleased to have walked off with a birdie at the last 😁


----------



## patricks148 (Feb 20, 2022)

evemccc said:



			Great pro at Brora, really nice chap

Lovely course and v pleased to have walked off with a birdie at the last 😁
		
Click to expand...

Those are rare as hens teeth on that hole, many s the times I've had a good score ruined by the 18th. Was going to join as a country member this year but, done these things before and me joining usually culminates with me not playing where ever again while I'm a member🤣


----------



## HampshireHog (Feb 20, 2022)

One of the legs coming detached from my bag halfway through the round.

Looks easy enough to fix just need to find somewhere to order the screw fitting.

Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 20, 2022)

Playing like a clown on the back nine and getting damp into the process. Tough going in a strong wind


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Feb 25, 2022)

I haven't been able to play for over two weeks, either the course has been closed or I haven't been able to fit it in. Today was the day.

Today the sky was blue, sun shining, wind down, and it wasn't too cold, and I had slept badly. My neck and left shoulder were so sore and stiff I couldn't turn my shoulders without turning my head.

It must have been a joy for my playing partners watching me hit half shots with my head turning so far right I lost sight of the ball and found myself guessing where the ball was on my downswing. All while in pain.

I lasted 10 holes before walking home gutted.

I'm supposed to be playing tomorrow. If there is a golfing god I'll wake up in the morning feeling fine.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 25, 2022)

Went to the club for a game. Was expecting a full 18 but as soon as the others rock up and say "we're only doing 9" Why not let me know upfront so I can make a decision if I want to go out with you or swap for a later slot or wait and go out on my own for 18 later


----------



## Imurg (Feb 25, 2022)

I know it's hard enough to get people to fix pitchmarks on greens but it's even harder to get them to fix pitchmarks on fringes...
OK, you can't fix it until you've played but some of the deep furrows I've seen over the last few weeks are ridiculous 
I'd come up short on a hole with a front pin.
I wanted to putt but 3 inches in front of my ball was a hole the size of Wales made by someone's ProV...
It meant I had to chip..a much harder shot to cover the 6 yards to the pin...
Annoying....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Feb 25, 2022)

Went for a few hole this afternoon but before going out I spent maybe 45mins on the range.  Very successful, finishing up with really good 15min session with my driver. 

And so immediately to the 1st tee full of beans - to find three ladies about to go out - they let me go before them.  Of course my BIG mistake, after thanking them, was saying that I couldn't promise I'd hit the ball very far...I topped it...it went about 75yds.  I smiled my best smile...and said...ah well...my next will be a lot better than that.

Golf...


----------



## Mike79 (Feb 25, 2022)

Being organised and getting a Saturday morning tee time when the 15 day window opened, inviting other new members along and both of them bail on the Friday (one in afternoon and one at 8pm). 

I’ve now got a solo round tomorrow and nobody to sign the card for handicap.


----------



## cliveb (Feb 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I know it's hard enough to get people to fix pitchmarks on greens but it's even harder to get them to fix pitchmarks on fringes...
OK, you can't fix it until you've played but some of the deep furrows I've seen over the last few weeks are ridiculous
I'd come up short on a hole with a front pin.
I wanted to putt but 3 inches in front of my ball was a hole the size of Wales made by someone's ProV...
It meant I had to chip..a much harder shot to cover the 6 yards to the pin...
Annoying....
		
Click to expand...

Is your club not on winter rules? If you're on the fringe surely you can move the ball 6" sideways?
(But I do agree that people should repair pitchmarks on the fringe, of course)


----------



## Imurg (Feb 26, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Is your club not on winter rules? If you're on the fringe surely you can move the ball 6" sideways?
(But I do agree that people should repair pitchmarks on the fringe, of course)
		
Click to expand...

We are and I could have moved it but I was only playing solo and not really scoring..similar scenario very possible when WRs are off..


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 26, 2022)

Expectation. Played well yesterday and warming up and then go out and dog it round. Seems to be a correlation forming that hit it badly in warm up and I then manage to play respectably


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 6, 2022)

Played an away day with the society today in Northumberland, drove the ball like an idiot but chipped and putted like a god, walked in with 39 points.
The software has cut me from 13 to 8 😮
Does that mean I can now class myself as a single figure handicap golfer 😅


----------



## Slab (Mar 7, 2022)

Had a big issue with my chips on Sunday

I suspect the oil was old or not hot enough, anyway had to send them back for another load


----------



## Neilds (Mar 7, 2022)

Getting emails from companies with deals " Just for me".  If they were just for me, American Golf, then why do you highlight clothing in Small (and Medium and Large!).


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 7, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Getting emails from companies with deals " Just for me".  If they were just for me, American Golf, then why do you highlight clothing in Small (and Medium and Large!).
		
Click to expand...

Or the ones that start "As a valued customer". No I'm not, I'm one of thousands on an email list


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 7, 2022)

Buying some golf balls from Online Golf and finding American Golf on my bank statement. I hadn't realised AG own Online Golf? I bought the balls from Online Golf because they were a couple of quid cheaper than AG. If they are the same company, why do they have different prices?


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Buying some golf balls from Online Golf and finding American Golf on my bank statement. I hadn't realised AG own Online Golf? I bought the balls from Online Golf because they were a couple of quid cheaper than AG. If they are the same company, why do they have different prices?
		
Click to expand...

I guess because AG have to keep price consistency between online and in store and so may have to charge that bit extra online. Interesting that it appeared on your receipt. Online Golf used to deny any direct connection to AG but it was one of the worst kept secrets that they were the same company (or at least owned by the same people even if they were seen as separate).


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I guess because AG have to keep price consistency between online and in store and so may have to charge that bit extra online. Interesting that it appeared on your receipt. *Online Golf used to deny any direct connection to AG but it was one of the worst kept secrets that they were the same company* (or at least owned by the same people even if they were seen as separate).
		
Click to expand...

Especially as the website mentioned/mentions AG in the Copyright statement on every page!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 7, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Especially as the website mentioned/mentions AG in the Copyright statement on the home page!
		
Click to expand...

This is going back a number of years. I remember calling them to ask a question and the subject came up and it was a total denial that they were anything to do with AG.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			I guess because AG have to keep price consistency between online and in store and* so may have to charge that bit extra online*. Interesting that it appeared on your receipt. Online Golf used to deny any direct connection to AG but it was one of the worst kept secrets that they were the same company (or at least owned by the same people even if they were seen as separate).
		
Click to expand...

The Honma TW-S & TW-X balls are 6 or 7 quid cheaper online than in store.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Interesting that it appeared on your receipt.* Online Golf used to deny any direct connection to AG* but it was one of the worst kept secrets that they were the same company (or at least owned by the same people even if they were seen as separate).
		
Click to expand...

Bizarre! Online Golf isn't even a company. It's just a brand name on a website. The website has always (as far as I'm aware) mentioned AG at the bottom.

Golf Online, on the other hand, is a completely separate company which is nothing to do with AG or OG.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 9, 2022)

This isn’t an irritation, but it felt like a decent place to post and probably not worthy of it’s own thread.

A friend of mine has had 2 of his shafts snap in half (literally) in the last month. He has TaylorMade P790s with Dynamic Gold heavy stiff shafts. I think they’re S300s or similar. 18 months old.

The first one snapped with a (purely struck) approach into the 18th green, I wasn’t there for that one but the shot went on the right line and distance. It was his P Wedge.

Then last week at the driving range, his 9 iron went. Again, the shot was purely struck, dead straight… I witnessed that one. The club head flew 75-80 yards.

Firstly, that is incredibly dangerous. Secondly, has anyone ever heard of snaps just snapping in half? They both snapped in an almost identical place, half way up the shaft. I’ve seen shafts snap by the neck of the club, I think I’ve ever seen a few snap up by (or within) the grip, but this is new to me!!

He is obviously onto TaylorMade via American Golf where he made the purchase. But anyone got any thoughts on how/why that is happening?

I have a sneaky feeling that he is incredibly steep on the ball and is effectively thudding the club into the ground at 100+ mph, without “releasing” the head - creating massive amounts of pressure on the shaft? He’s 6ft 4, which probably doesn’t help… And in terms of yardages, he’s probably 2-3 clubs longer than I am (P Wedge was probably his 140 yard club…) 

I’m sure TaylorMade will replace the shafts free of charge, but I can’t help but feel he’s going to see more clubs snapping if none of his mates have the balls to tell him that we think it’s probably not caused by build quality but is in fact probably his own doing!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 9, 2022)

I had a Mack Daddy wedge shaft snap about halfway up a month or 2 back...shot was good, loo,Ed at the shaft and it was at a right angle...
Was on the verge of replacing it anyway so it wasn't an issue..only time I've had a shaft go.


----------



## IanM (Mar 9, 2022)

People to make a cursory pretence of fixing pitch marks with a tee peg, then mark their ball with it.


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 9, 2022)

IanM said:



			People to make a cursory pretence of fixing pitch marks with a tee peg, then mark their ball with it.  

Click to expand...

 This ^^^^ for me too.

It's practically impossible to properly repair a pitch mark with a tee peg.  Buy a bl**dy pitch repair tool and do it properly.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 9, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			This ^^^^ for me too.

It's practically impossible to properly repair a pitch mark with a tee peg.  Buy a bl**dy pitch repair tool and do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

Get in touch with the Tours, and tell them to tell their Pros, as it sets a bad example


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Bizarre! Online Golf isn't even a company. It's just a brand name on a website. The website has always (as far as I'm aware) mentioned AG at the bottom.
...
		
Click to expand...

I suspect - and it's only a suspicion based on my dodgy ancient memory - that Online Golf was set up by American Golf as a separate internet-only entity back in the late 90s to test/enter the online market. When it did so, it used its own name, while keeping Online going, to maintain/broaden its online presence.
The ultimate holding company is International Leisure Group Ltd, which also owns golf related (clothing) companies in Germany and Portugal. The entire structure is owned via a Fund Management company Endless.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 9, 2022)

IanM said:



			People to make a cursory pretence of fixing pitch marks with a tee peg, then mark their ball with it.  

Click to expand...

Agreed. Can’t believe how often people (especially early in the round) use a tee as a ball marker and say like “woops my dog ate my coin/left it in the bag/can’t find it”. If a tee is used to mark a ball and it’s anywhere near my line, I have to ask for it to be moved as it’s a literal obstruction…


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 9, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			...
It's practically impossible to properly repair a pitch mark with a tee peg.  Buy a bl**dy pitch repair tool and do it properly.
		
Click to expand...

While a pitch repair tool is significantly faster 2-3 times because it's wider, it's eminently possible to do so with a tee. Just ensure that, in both cases, it's from the outside in and not simply by levering the centre up!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 9, 2022)

Not being able to a find anything that clicked at the range tonight. Depressed. Know what I'm working on post my lesson a few weeks back and when I get it right it goes, and goes a long way....for me. When I get it wrong, a mess. Stupid inconsistent and frustrating game


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 10, 2022)

My less than successful 10 holes practice yesterday afternoon must have got stuck in my subconscious as I dreamt of practicing my driving.  And it was one of these frustration dreams in which no matter where I teed up my ball my backswing was impeded by something, and even when I found somewhere it wasn't, my stance was hopelessly unlevel with ball way above my feet.

Anyway range a priority today.


----------



## Slab (Mar 10, 2022)

Playing exactly to my 18 handicap this morning and feeling like I played poorly


----------



## Imurg (Mar 10, 2022)

Tommy Fleetwood......
He's had a shave and he doesn't look like Tommy Fleetwood anymore.....


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 10, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			And it was one of these frustration dreams in which no matter where I teed up my ball my backswing was impeded by something, and even when I found somewhere it wasn't, my stance was hopelessly unlevel with ball way above my feet.

Anyway range a priority today.
		
Click to expand...

I saw someone mention that dream on social media yesterday. Loads of people jumped in saying they’ve had that dream and I have had it too - simply not having room to swing on the tee.

Given that it’s not a scenario that can ever occur on a tee box, it’s very odd that so many people have that same dream. Would love to understand it.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I saw someone mention that dream on social media yesterday. Loads of people jumped in saying they’ve had that dream and I have had it too - simply not having room to swing on the tee.

Given that it’s not a scenario that can ever occur on a tee box, it’s very odd that so many people have that same dream. Would love to understand it.
		
Click to expand...

Frustration at not being able to swing your shaft about.. hmmm what could it mean?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I saw someone mention that dream on social media yesterday. Loads of people jumped in saying they’ve had that dream and I have had it too - simply not having room to swing on the tee.

Given that it’s not a scenario that can ever occur on a tee box, it’s very odd that so many people have that same dream. Would love to understand it.
		
Click to expand...

I've had the same thing. No matter where I teed it up there wasn't a backswing. Totally irrational but must have a meaning somewhere.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I've had the same thing. No matter where I teed it up there wasn't a backswing. Totally irrational but must have a meaning somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

Me too.
I also have dreams where my next shot is from inside a building and requires that I send the ball through a doorway or window.
Basically all my golfing dreams end up with being in an impossible situation causing endless frustration.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 10, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Me too.
I also have dreams where my next shot is from inside a building and requires that I send the ball through a doorway or window.
Basically all my golfing dreams end up with being in an impossible situation causing endless frustration.
		
Click to expand...

Ooh I've had that one! The teebox was weirdly inside a room with small opening to hit it out of. Bizarre!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 10, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Me too.
I also have dreams where my next shot is from inside a building and requires that I send the ball through a doorway or window.
Basically all my golfing dreams end up with being in an impossible situation causing endless frustration.
		
Click to expand...

Ye had that too. Usually combined with the restricted backswing. Seemed to always be at my old club having to play from the bar through a window down the second but no matter where I set up the bar stops me swinging.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 11, 2022)

Been a heck of a week at work , have seen that we have had a week of mild weather with the sun shining and guess what starts at 1 today - rain , then showers tomorrow and rain Sunday 🤬


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been a heck of a week at work , have seen that we have had a week of mild weather with the sun shining and guess what starts at 1 today - rain , then showers tomorrow and rain Sunday 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Same here. Should have teed of 30 minutes ago. Tomorrow’s competition looking dodgy too. If it isn’t raining tomorrow then course could be closed anyway because of the amount it is getting dumped on it today.


----------



## BrianM (Mar 11, 2022)

Driver fitting cancelled.


----------



## Tinkerman (Mar 11, 2022)

Tested +ve for covid after having a sore throat and cough. At least it's not serious, more like man flu. Haven't been able to practice this week though just when things were clicking. Thank goodness for vaccines


----------



## Brammall Mac (Mar 11, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Me too.
I also have dreams where my next shot is from inside a building and requires that I send the ball through a doorway or window.
Basically all my golfing dreams end up with being in an impossible situation causing endless frustration.
		
Click to expand...





Luckily this is a shot you can practice


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Been a heck of a week at work , have seen that we have had a week of mild weather with the sun shining and guess what starts at 1 today - rain , then showers tomorrow and rain Sunday 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Tell me about it. Lovely weather the last two or three days, have this afternoon off for a round with the old man. Guess what time the rain is scheduled to come in.


----------



## Sats (Mar 11, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My less than successful 10 holes practice yesterday afternoon must have got stuck in my subconscious as I dreamt of practicing my driving.  And it was one of these frustration dreams in which no matter where I teed up my ball my backswing was impeded by something, and even when I found somewhere it wasn't, my stance was hopelessly unlevel with ball way above my feet.

Anyway range a priority today.
		
Click to expand...

Oh my god I keep having those dreams, or I'm trying to play golf from a table or with cars driving around!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 11, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Tell me about it. Lovely weather the last two or three days, have this afternoon off for a round with the old man. Guess what time the rain is scheduled to come in. 

Click to expand...

Had planned to go to the club after work this week to work on my short game. Weather was crap and had today off and got nowhere near the course


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 11, 2022)

Whenever I actually have time to watch a bit of the Player's, I put it on and they've stopped for bloody rain again. I had to play in the rain today why can't they! Haven't managed to see a single ball being hit yet.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 12, 2022)

Apart from the greens flooding and the lightning in the area....yeah, bunch of wimps....


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 12, 2022)

Todays competition cancelled because of the amount of rain yesterday.


----------



## Golfmmad (Mar 12, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Me too.
I also have dreams where my next shot is from inside a building and requires that I send the ball through a doorway or window.
Basically all my golfing dreams end up with being in an impossible situation causing endless frustration.
		
Click to expand...

Hey, I've had that one too! 
I keep changing the tee position as the shot seems impossible to get through that doorway! 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 12, 2022)

Forget lessons with a pro, we all just need to see a dream analyser or a psychiatrist to get the best out of our games! 😆


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Forget lessons with a pro, we all just need to see a dream analyser or a psychiatrist to get the best out of our games! 😆
		
Click to expand...

Goes to show how much it's all in our heads...

"is "golf" in the room with us right now"?
"show me where on the doll that golf touched you..."


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 12, 2022)

Trouble with golf is once its under your skin and in your soul you're never going to shake it off. Strange that we all share the same common dreams. Must be something in there somewhere


----------



## DaveR (Mar 12, 2022)

People dreaming about golf 😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2022)

DaveR said:



			People dreaming about golf 😂
		
Click to expand...

Does dreaming of playing around with Paige Spirinac count?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 12, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Does dreaming of playing around with Paige Spirinac count?
		
Click to expand...

Playing around no. Playing a round yes 👍😂


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 12, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Playing around no. Playing a round yes 👍😂
		
Click to expand...

It was worded carefully


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 12, 2022)

Some quite bitter and angry Social media whinges during the live broadcast of two 17/18 yr old girl amateurs winning the Sunningdale Foursomes beating two men professionals with match finishing on 13th.  The whinging verged on the sexist saying it was unfair on the pros that the girls got 10 shots - being amateur ladies they each played off four; and the pros both played off +1…so aggregate 10.  Well that’s the format and it’s worked for 88 yrs…with only six female pairings previous winners.

Why do female amateurs play off handicap of four? Well they have to play off same very back competition tees as the  gents and round Sunningdale that’s quite a way back.  And that is going to be tough.  Thing is these two amateur girls are two of the very best in the UK, and hit the ball a long way…often as far as the pros, plus their short games are razor sharp.

What a pity that some blokes chose to whinge rather than celebrate a great win (the winner had to win 8 ko matches this year) in terrible and difficult conditions by two young and brilliant female players.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some quite bitter and angry Social media whinges during the live broadcast of two 17/18 yr old girl amateurs winning the Sunningdale Foursomes beating two men professionals with match finishing on 13th.  *The whinging verged on the sexist saying it was unfair on the pros that the girls got 10 shots* - being amateur ladies they each played off four; and the pros both played off +1…so aggregate 10.  Well that’s the format and it’s worked for 88 yrs…with only six female pairings previous winners.

Why do female amateurs play off handicap of four? *Well they have to play off same very back competition tees as the  gents* and round Sunningdale that’s quite a way back.  And that is going to be tough.  *Thing is these two amateur girls are two of the very best in the UK, and hit the ball a long way…often as far as the pros*, plus their short games are razor sharp.

What a pity that some blokes chose to whinge rather than celebrate a great win (*the winner had to win 8 ko matches this year*) in terrible and difficult conditions by two young and brilliant female players.
		
Click to expand...

Make your mind up. They get 10 shots because they have to play off the back tees but you say they hit it as far as the pros? Maybe that is a generous allowance after all especially if they are +4 or +5 cappers, that's 8 or 9 extra shots for playing off back tees. I've just watched a woman on the LPGA tour this morning hit a 275 yard par 4 with a 3 wood! And regardless of who wins, the winner has to win 8 matches.


----------



## Crow (Mar 13, 2022)

I'd say they've over simplified the handicapping.
The ability range means that 4 shots could be too few, or as in this case, perhaps too many. Why not use the actual handicaps of the amateurs to generate something more meaningful in terms of their skill level?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some quite bitter and angry Social media whinges during the live broadcast of two 17/18 yr old girl amateurs winning the Sunningdale Foursomes beating two men professionals with match finishing on 13th.  The whinging verged on the sexist saying it was unfair on the pros that the girls got 10 shots - being amateur ladies they each played off four; and the pros both played off +1…so aggregate 10.  Well that’s the format and it’s worked for 88 yrs…with only six female pairings previous winners.

Why do female amateurs play off handicap of four? Well they have to play off same very back competition tees as the  gents and round Sunningdale that’s quite a way back.  And that is going to be tough.  Thing is these two amateur girls are two of the very best in the UK, and hit the ball a long way…often as far as the pros, plus their short games are razor sharp.

What a pity that some blokes chose to whinge rather than celebrate a great win (the winner had to win 8 ko matches this year) in terrible and difficult conditions by two young and brilliant female players.
		
Click to expand...

If you choose to look for the positives there are loads of positive social medial posts out there.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			If you choose to look for the positives there are loads of positive social medial posts out there.
		
Click to expand...

There may well be and of course there is much in the way of congratulations, but that doesn’t take from the negativity some have expressed. Disappointing.  There was no excuse for ANY negativity.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 13, 2022)

Crow said:



			I'd say they've over simplified the handicapping.
The ability range means that 4 shots could be too few, or as in this case, perhaps too many. Why not use the actual handicaps of the amateurs to generate something more meaningful in terms of their skill level?
		
Click to expand...

The point that Sunningdale make is that lady amateurs have to play off the same back tees as the professional gents.  Plus the shots allowances are set to accommodate pairs that can be mixed of any combination. 

The Sunningdale approach has worked well over 88 yrs, and indeed is appropriate for lady amateurs as there have only previously been six winning ladies pairs of any combination.   Just that these two girls are exceptional golfers who hit the ball a long way.  But they still had to win 7 matches to get to the final, and then play foursomes in grim weather against two very good gent pros.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 13, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There may well be and of course there is much in the way of congratulations, but that doesn’t take from the negativity some have expressed. Disappointing.  There was no excuse for ANY negativity.
		
Click to expand...

It's called life. Will always be negativity especially on social media. Handicaps are clearly published https://www.sunningdalegolfclub.co.uk/sunningdale_foursomes so it shouldn't be any surprise to anyone entering


----------



## Neilds (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some quite bitter and angry Social media whinges during the live broadcast of two 17/18 yr old girl amateurs winning the Sunningdale Foursomes beating two men professionals with match finishing on 13th.  The whinging verged on the sexist saying it was unfair on the pros that the girls got 10 shots - being amateur ladies they each played off four; and the pros both played off +1…so aggregate 10.  Well that’s the format and it’s worked for 88 yrs…with only six female pairings previous winners.

Why do female amateurs play off handicap of four? Well they have to play off same very back competition tees as the  gents and round Sunningdale that’s quite a way back.  And that is going to be tough.  Thing is these two amateur girls are two of the very best in the UK, and hit the ball a long way…often as far as the pros, plus their short games are razor sharp.

What a pity that some blokes chose to whinge rather than celebrate a great win (the winner had to win 8 ko matches this year) in terrible and difficult conditions by two young and brilliant female players.
		
Click to expand...

Best you don't read the article from England Golf which has just been sent in the weekly email update.  Mostly concentrates on the runners up with hardly a mention and no quotes form the winners


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Best you don't read the article from England Golf which has just been sent in the weekly email update.  Mostly concentrates on the runners up with hardly a mention and no quotes form the winners
		
Click to expand...

Really?  Surprising that as England Golf are usually pretty good in their coverage of ladies and junior girls golf.  As it happens I think the match would have been pretty much all square after 13 (when they finished) if it had been played off scratch - assuming guys holed putts that were pick ups as they’d lost the hole - at most there was probably only maybe one hole between the pairs.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			...
Thing is these two amateur girls are two of the very best in the UK, and hit the ball a long way…often as far as the pros, plus their short games are razor sharp.
...
		
Click to expand...

Was Lottie Woad the Farnham member you mentioned in one of your earlier posts?
Both seem destined to be stars.
FWIW, there might need to be a slight adjustment (another categoy) to handicaps awarded for such stars, to reflect this relatively new phenomenon.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Really?  Surprising that as England Golf are usually pretty good in their coverage of ladies and junior girls golf.  As it happens I think the match wold have been pretty much all square after 13 (when they finished) if it had been played off scratch - assuming guys holed putts that were pick ups as they’d lost the hole - at most there was probably only maybe one hole between the pairs.
		
Click to expand...

Which implies the handicapping was wrong. I don’t begrudge the girls their win, but clearly they are much too good to need the 10 shots. It’s not their fault but maybe the arbitrary 5 shots each vs the male pros needs to be looked at?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Was Lottie Woad the Farnham member you mentioned in one of your earlier posts?
Both seem destined to be stars.
FWIW, there might need to be a slight adjustment (another categoy) to handicaps awarded for such stars, to reflect this relatively new phenomenon.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was Lottie and Rachel Gourley (member Arcot Hall up Newcastle).  Maybe there could be another category, but what would it be.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			Which implies the handicapping was wrong. I don’t begrudge the girls their win, but clearly they are much too good to need the 10 shots. It’s not their fault but maybe the arbitrary 5 shots each vs the male pros needs to be looked at?
		
Click to expand...

The format and handicapping has to support any combination of lady / gent / amateur / pro with amateurs of whatever (low) handicap.  There have been plenty of female stars playing in past years but maybe not two quite so prodigious and dedicated amateur girls/ladies.  And why would you then penalise such a pairing for being a good as they are, gelling superbly well as a foursomes pairing under the pressure of playing against a pair of gent professionals.  But maybe you would as that’s what handicapping is all about.


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The format and handicapping has to support any combination of lady / gent / amateur / pro with amateurs of whatever low handicap.  There have been plenty of female stars playing in past years but maybe not two quite so precocious (though at 17 and only just 18 they are not kids) and dedicated amateur girls/ladies.  And why would you then penalise such a pairing for being a good as they are, gelling superbly well as a foursomes pairing under the pressure of playing against a pair of gent professionals.
		
Click to expand...

What would a women professional play off?  I’d argue that top amateurs (of both sexes) are no longer amateur. I’ve no wish to penalise anyone but maybe after 80 years the definition of amateur has changed?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			What would a women professional play off?  I’d argue that top amateurs (of both sexes) are no longer amateur. I’ve no wish to penalise anyone but maybe after 80 years the definition of amateur has changed?
		
Click to expand...

I think women pros get a handicap of 0.  In which case the girls would have got two shots on the blokes.  But remember there were 8 holes played off level and though the girls can hit a long way off the tee, I suspect the two pro lads would hit their irons further and so have a significant advantage in that respect.  It then comes down to accuracy of second shot and even though hitting longer irons the girls are still very consistent and accurate, the pros should have a distinct advantage.

Anyway…that’s for Sunningdale to ponder on.


----------



## moogie (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Yes it was Lottie and Rachel Gourley (member Arcot Hall up Newcastle).  Maybe there could be another category, but what would it be.
		
Click to expand...


Yes young Rachel (local lass) is only a measly 
Plus 5.6 handicapper
So she can play a bit

Like you've said earlier
This format has been around for a long long time
Can't understand the issue
2 elite female golfers won
Good on them👍


----------



## Imurg (Mar 14, 2022)

Has anyone seen the actual s ores?
I wonder what the outcome would have been if they'd played Scratch....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The format and handicapping has to support any combination of lady / gent / amateur / pro with amateurs of whatever (low) handicap.  There have been plenty of female stars playing in past years but maybe not two quite so prodigious and dedicated amateur girls/ladies.  And why would you then penalise such a pairing for being a good as they are, gelling superbly well as a foursomes pairing under the pressure of playing against a pair of gent professionals.  But maybe you would as that’s what handicapping is all about.
		
Click to expand...

Same as ever. Wanting to change something to suit. The handicaps are clearly published for the event and it has worked well enough for many years. Why suddenly change it just because they were beaten other than it doesn't fit your agenda


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Has anyone seen the actual s ores?
I wonder what the outcome would have been if they'd played Scratch....
		
Click to expand...

I think Lottie‘s coach worked out that after 13 holes (when they finished), and assuming the pros holed all the putts they picked up as they’d lost the hole, then they’d be about level, or not more than 1 hole between them (Not sure which way)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same as ever. Wanting to change something to suit. The handicaps are clearly published for the event and it has worked well enough for many years. Why suddenly change it just because they were beaten other than it doesn't fit your agenda
		
Click to expand...

I am afraid that you seem to have completely misunderstood my position on this…in fact you seem to think it’s the very opposite of my view.  It was others who were complaining about the shot allowance not me.  I have said that clearly the way that handicaps are allocated works as it has been used for very many years.  If it was biased towards female amateurs then more than 6 all female pairings would have won it in the 88yrs it’s been played.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			But they still had to win 7 matches to get to the final, and then play foursomes in grim weather against two very good gent pros.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you keep mentioning this? You do realise it's the same for the other pair as well?


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 14, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Same as ever. Wanting to change something to suit. The handicaps are clearly published for the event and it has worked well enough for many years. Why suddenly change it just because they were beaten other than it doesn't fit your agenda
		
Click to expand...

Because the handicaps assigned are no longer anywhere near appropriate to the quality of the participants - not that they ever really were.
The key to any change, if contemplated, would be finding the right balance. Recent results certainly indicate that there's a distinct skew towards more Ladies being, at least part of, the winning team. But the event is about much more than just the competition too, so should never be simply turned into a Club Medal!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am afraid that you seem to have completely misunderstood my position on this…in fact you seem to think it’s the very opposite of my view.  It was others who were complaining about the shot allowance not me.  I have said that clearly the way that handicaps are allocated works as it has been used for very many years.  If it was biased towards female amateurs then more than 6 all female pairings would have won it in the 88yrs it’s been played.
		
Click to expand...

No. You moaned about a lack of exposure and then brought in the subject of handicaps. I was just disagreeing and pointing out everyone is aware of the handicapping before they start. What year did women start competing? Why should it be biased towards women. They enter knowing the rules and handicapping. It has worked perfectly well and is a unique event so why tamper with it


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I doubt the tees they played are rated for women but, if they were, you'd probably find the adjustment would be *at* *least* 5 shots. Playing the back tees at my course it'd be 6 shots.
		
Click to expand...

Which would put them both off approx scratch. I’m not for a second saying they didn’t deserve their win. Just that both off significant + handicaps to have them play off 4 seems a bit arbitrary.


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2022)

Keegan Bradley, is he wins.   He's annoying


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I am afraid that you seem to have completely misunderstood my position on this…in fact you seem to think it’s the very opposite of my view.  It was others who were complaining about the shot allowance not me.  I have said that clearly the way that handicaps are allocated works as it has been used for very many years.  If it was biased towards female amateurs then more than 6 all female pairings would have won it in the 88yrs it’s been played.
		
Click to expand...

I can’t work out if Homer is arguing against you or with you !! How odd. 
Don’t think it’s healthy to use pejorative terms like ‘complaining’. I’m not sure the rules of the comp were ready for these 2 golfers, clearly very talented, clearly don’t need 4 shots. You can’t be revisionist but it might need looking at going forward


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			Keegan Bradley, is he wins.   He's annoying

Click to expand...

Can’t watch him. I hoped he’d gone away


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Well since the pros don't have handicaps are you just making them scratch as well?

Just seems, generally - not singling you out, people are ok with mixed comps until a woman threatens to win.
		
Click to expand...

 the argument would be the same if the amateurs were men. Amateur/professional isn’t an indicator of shots required. If anything seems a bit patronising. I always thought it was off scratch but the women played off different tees. 
Good publicity for the comp I guess, as we’ve not discussed before on here to my knowledge.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			people are ok with mixed comps until a woman threatens to win.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think that's true. Most people want the best players to win regardless of sex unless they are trans which is a whole different argument.


----------



## DaveR (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			Not sure why you want to derail an interesting discussion with that rubbish
		
Click to expand...

I'm not derailing anything. I stated that most people don't care who wins, men or women. They only care when there is a distinctly unfair advantage like the recent trans swimmer.


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2022)

Politely disagree.  Where men and women are competing, the women winning is news!   

Well played ladies!


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I think I'd prefer mixed comps from different tees but the course setup is very tricky to get right. From what's been stated here in this case they're playing the same tees. In which case some sort of adjustment is needed to make it fair -  even if the women are as good as those two.
		
Click to expand...

Sunningdale is only about six and a half thousand yards off the back tees, short for elite golfers, so makes sense that everyone plays off the same tees (with a stroke adjustment for women).

It's great that two women won the event. Maybe if women amateurs started dominating the event it would be worth looking at in a few years, but changing the whole format because of one pair and one victory is a bit knee jerk.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 14, 2022)

To summarise: someone played a blinder and scored way better than their handicap, and other people are calling them bandits. Doesn't the same conversation happen after every competition in every clubhouse every week?


----------



## IanM (Mar 14, 2022)

sunshine said:



			To summarise: someone played a blinder and scored way better than their handicap, and other people are calling them bandits. Doesn't the same conversation happen after every competition in every clubhouse every week?
		
Click to expand...

Especially when it knocks you out of the prizes!  No that IS irritating!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

My friend and recent matchplay doubles partner is having shoulder surgery at some point in the coming months (he has dislocated it a number of times). There is a betterball knockout starting in April, so out of courtesy I just double-checked that he wouldn't be able to enter before asking our other friend. But bafflingly, he thinks he'll only take two weeks to recover from it. Even though he's having 6 months signed off from work. And he works in a hospital. So he thinks we should sign up, and I don't really know whether to do it or not. Wish I hadn't asked.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

Golf clubs that claim you can make a booking by emailing them, and then ignore said emails.


----------



## hairball_89 (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Golf clubs that claim you can make a booking by emailing them, and then ignore said emails.
		
Click to expand...

I recently had an experience which went:

Website: Please phone to book a tee time
Phone: rings through to answerphone "please email proshop@course..."
Email: auto-reply "we're busy, please phone the pro shop..."

We didn't play there...


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			I recently had an experience which went:

Website: Please phone to book a tee time
Phone: rings through to answerphone "please email proshop@course..."
Email: auto-reply "we're busy, please phone the pro shop..."

We didn't play there...
		
Click to expand...

Reminds me of when you email 'Dave' let's say at work and get 'Out of the office - please contact Bill'. Email Bill and it's 'Out of the office - please contact Dave'.


----------



## BiMGuy (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Reminds me of when you email 'Dave' let's say at work and get 'Out of the office - please contact Bill'. Email Bill and it's 'Out of the office - please contact Dave'. 

Click to expand...

I only set my OoO when I’m away for a week or more. Most emails are nonsense arse covering by people who are unable to make the decisions they are paid to. So my OoO simply reads.

Thank you for your email. I am away from the office with no access to emails. Please make contact again after [date].

I’ll take a quick look down the unread messages to see if there was anything catastrophic to deal with, then mark everything as read and crack on with the day.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I only set my OoO when I’m away for a week or more. Most emails are nonsense arse covering by people who are unable to make the decisions they are paid to. So my OoO simply reads.

Thank you for your email. I am away from the office with no access to emails. Please make contact again after [date].

I’ll take a quick look down the unread messages to see if there was anything catastrophic to deal with, then mark everything as read and crack on with the day.
		
Click to expand...

Same for me really. I'm the only person who does my job on the team, so if I'm away for a day or two my message just says "I'm out of the office, returning on _day." I would only arrange cover if I was off for longer than 3 days probably!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 15, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Reminds me of when you email 'Dave' let's say at work and get 'Out of the office - please contact Bill'. Email Bill and it's 'Out of the office - please contact Dave'. 

Click to expand...

Reminds me of our succession planning at work.

GM: "So Brian will be retiring this year, who have we got in line to replace him?"

MANAGER: "Steve and Sarah"

GM: "OK, I can't help but notice that both Steve and Sarah are close to retirement age as well. Given its likely we'll have a round of VRs in the next year or so, are we really expecting them to stay around?"

MANAGER: "oh... I hadn't considered that"

🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️🤦‍♂️

(False names used)


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 15, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			I recently had an experience which went:

Website: Please phone to book a tee time
Phone: rings through to answerphone "please email proshop@course..."
Email: auto-reply "we're busy, please phone the pro shop..."

We didn't play there...
		
Click to expand...

These sorts of thigs are really irritating.  There are certain activities that require no special skill to do properly, yet many businesses and organisations get them wrong.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			No. You moaned about a lack of exposure and then brought in the subject of handicaps. I was just disagreeing and pointing out everyone is aware of the handicapping before they start. What year did women start competing? Why should it be biased towards women. They enter knowing the rules and handicapping. It has worked perfectly well and is a unique event so why tamper with it
		
Click to expand...

I never mentioned exposure or lack of it…and if I implied it I didn’t mean to.  There was streamed coverage every day and the final was streamed live.  My complaint was about the negative comments being made by some on social media and on the youtube channel that seems to be aimed at casting a shadow on the success of the girls.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

Leftitshort said:



			I can’t work out if Homer is arguing against you or with you !! How odd.
Don’t think it’s healthy to use pejorative terms like ‘complaining’. I’m not sure the rules of the comp were ready for these 2 golfers, clearly very talented, clearly don’t need 4 shots. You can’t be revisionist but it might need looking at going forward
		
Click to expand...

No I don’t know either.  He seems to be agreeing with me at the same time as disagreeing with me…

The problem with saying a good female amateur doesn’t need a handicap,of four (shots are determined by aggregated difference with the opponents) is that many will.  It’s foursomes remember and even in a male/female pairing the girl is going to be playing half of the tee shots from the gents competition tees. And for many girls/ladies that‘s going to be difficult and problematic, and it’s going to be difficult when a mixed foursomes pairing plays a couple of male pros.  Off the same tees…?  Now that’s a tough ask.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 15, 2022)

Kaz said:



			I think that's misrepresenting it a bit. But the sum total of my knowledge of the format of this event has been gleaned from this thread so I'm leaving it there! 

Click to expand...

Correct.  Nobody is accusing the girls of being bandits, after all Sunningdale allocate the handicaps according to the category of player, with gents pros playing off +1 and amateur girls playing off 4.  Bottom line is that two amateur girls played excellent tough matchplay golf in difficult conditions, and beat a couple of decent male pros.

And unfortunately a few seems to think the Sunningdale handicapping system was unfair on the pros…but as I have noted…if they’d being playing off scratch the match would have been about all-square after 13.


----------



## GreiginFife (Mar 15, 2022)

Golf commentary (across the globe) and how lazy and cliched it is. It makes football punditry seem Shakespearian by comparison. 

And on top of that cliched existence, they kept going on about how they were handling the pressure of coming down the straight on a Sunday... It's a **** Monday you utter bell-ends. And on top of that, babbling on about making it to the weekend when it's bloody Sunday and the weekend is nearly over, you utter twonks. 

And, on top of that, McGinley and his "half a club short" constant drivel... I'm sorry Paul, I didn't pack my ****** 7 and a half iron this week you absolute hairy beanbag...

Aaannnnd breathe... 

So yeah, couple of irritants "this weekend"


----------



## arnieboy (Mar 15, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Golf commentary (across the globe) and how lazy and cliched it is. It makes football punditry seem Shakespearian by comparison.

And on top of that cliched existence, they kept going on about how they were handling the pressure of coming down the straight on a Sunday... It's a **** Monday you utter bell-ends. And on top of that, babbling on about making it to the weekend when it's bloody Sunday and the weekend is nearly over, you utter twonks.

And, on top of that, McGinley and his "half a club short" constant drivel... I'm sorry Paul, I didn't pack my ****** 7 and a half iron this week you absolute hairy beanbag...

Aaannnnd breathe...

So yeah, couple of irritants "this weekend"
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree about McGinley, God can he talk, why not just let us enjoy the golf? We can all see what is going on.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			No I don’t know either.  He seems to be agreeing with me at the same time as disagreeing with me…

The problem with saying a good female amateur doesn’t need a handicap,of four (shots are determined by aggregated difference with the opponents) is that many will.  It’s foursomes remember and even in a male/female pairing the girl is going to be playing half of the tee shots from the gents competition tees. And for many girls/ladies that‘s going to be difficult and problematic, and it’s going to be difficult when a mixed foursomes pairing plays a couple of male pros.  Off the same tees…?  Now that’s a tough ask.
		
Click to expand...

But as been pointed out to you more than once, Sunningdale in the scheme of things isn't a long course even for elite female players. If dedicated sites orientated towards women (https://womenandgolf.com/) aren't singing from the rooftops then you have to wonder where the drive to publicise the game is. As for banging on about playing off level, they don't so why bother keep mentioning it


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 15, 2022)

I cannot see a single redeeming feature in McGinley’s contribution.  Most commentators or summarisers have something, even if they are not that good overall … but PM?  Nah!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 15, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			I cannot see a single redeeming feature in McGinley’s contribution.  Most commentators or summarisers have something, even if they are not that good overall … but PM?  Nah!
		
Click to expand...

Not even great in the build up where you have scope to describe more than just the shot being played. He can't set a scene, build any sort of pre-tee tension, describe the challenges of anything of interest about the players. Also you can tick how many time he mentions the RC and his influence on it. Sky did well in dropping Roe to the very bottom of the list of their preferred presenters and time they do the same with PM


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 15, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But as been pointed out to you more than once, Sunningdale in the scheme of things isn't a long course even for elite female players. If dedicated sites orientated towards women (https://womenandgolf.com/) aren't singing from the rooftops then you have to wonder where the drive to publicise the game is. As for banging on about playing off level, they don't so why bother keep mentioning it
		
Click to expand...

If another poster responded to you in the way you respond to Hogie, You’d be wearing out the report button. Your replies seem a tad angry to me. Maybe pop a few CBD gummies and chill out


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Some quite bitter and angry Social media whinges during the live broadcast of two 17/18 yr old girl amateurs winning the Sunningdale Foursomes beating two men professionals with match finishing on 13th.  The whinging verged on the sexist saying it was unfair on the pros that the girls got 10 shots - being *amateur ladies they each played off four; and the pros both played off +1…*so aggregate 10.  Well that’s the format and it’s worked for 88 yrs…with only six female pairings previous winners.

Why do female amateurs play off handicap of four? Well they have to play off same very back competition tees as the  gents and round Sunningdale that’s quite a way back.  And that is going to be tough.  Thing is these two amateur girls are two of the very best in the UK, and hit the ball a long way…often as far as the pros, plus their short games are razor sharp.

What a pity that some blokes chose to whinge rather than celebrate a great win (the winner had to win 8 ko matches this year) in terrible and difficult conditions by two young and brilliant female players.
		
Click to expand...

Baffled? Forget the why's and wherefore's of the actual handicaps, but if the two women are playing off 4, and the two men playing off +1, in foursomes aren't the team handicaps 4 and +1 respectively? Equals 5 shots given. Where does the 10 shots come from? Or have i missed something?

(Ps - I dont care about the actual handicaps. Thats the format, the ladies won, and well done)


----------



## DaveR (Mar 16, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Baffled? Forget the why's and wherefore's of the actual handicaps, but if the two women are playing off 4, and the two men playing off +1, in foursomes aren't the team handicaps 4 and +1 respectively? Equals 5 shots given. Where does the 10 shots come from? Or have i missed something?

(Ps - I dont care about the actual handicaps. Thats the format, the ladies won, and well done)
		
Click to expand...

The women have a combined handicap of 8 and the men +2 which gives the 10 shot differential although I don't know what %age you get in foursomes.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 16, 2022)

I’m also confused, foursomes is 50% of the combined handicap. So if the girls are each given a handicap of 4, they would have a team handicap of 4. And likewise, the men off +1 would get a handicap of +1. 5 shots would be given, and that doesn’t seem unreasonable at all given that they are playing from the same tees.

The ladies would get shots at 14 and 16, so if the match finished 6&5 at 13(?) then they’d only had 3 shots up to that point and would have to have been ahead on a scratch basis at that point. And I can’t see how anyone can have complaints on that basis.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I’m also confused, foursomes is 50% of the combined handicap. So if the girls are each given a handicap of 4, they would have a team handicap of 4. And likewise, the men off +1 would get a handicap of +1. 5 shots would be given, and that doesn’t seem unreasonable at all given that they are playing from the same tees.

The ladies would get shots at 14 and 16, so if the match finished 6&5 at 13(?) then they’d only had 3 shots up to that point and would have to have been ahead on a scratch basis at that point. And I can’t see how anyone can have complaints on that basis.
		
Click to expand...

I can't be bothered to check back but didn't he say that ladies receive further shots for having to play off the back tees with the men?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't be bothered to check back but didn't he say that ladies receive further shots for having to play off the back tees with the men?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, could be the case I guess - ladies given a handicap of 4 off the reds and further adjusted for playing off the whites.

My regular PP was meant to be playing this year, had to withdraw last minute but is going to play next year. I’ll tell him to watch out for the ladies 😂


----------



## cliveb (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't be bothered to check back but didn't he say that ladies receive further shots for having to play off the back tees with the men?
		
Click to expand...

My reading of things is that that because the tees being used aren't rated for ladies, they were arbitrarily given handicaps of 4, even though their actual WHS indexes are around the +5 mark.

What I can't understand is if this is a regular event at Sunningdale, why haven't they had their back tees rated for ladies?
If they did, then the ladies could play off their correct WHS playing handicap without needing to give them some kind of arbitrary equalising shots.

EDIT: OK, seen the link given by Homer, so please ignore the above. Seems to me that the handicapping rules in this event have probably been they way they are for decades, and it's all based on tradition than anything that would be objectively "fair".


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't be bothered to check back but didn't he say that ladies receive further shots for having to play off the back tees with the men?
		
Click to expand...

This from the Sunningdale Foursomes website. Gives the handicap allowances and as far as I can see no additional shots for playing the back tees. In fairness the course isn't overly long even for elite women https://www.sunningdalegolfclub.co.uk/sunningdale_foursomes


----------



## Slab (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			This from the Sunningdale Foursomes website. Gives the handicap allowances and as far as I can see no additional shots for playing the back tees. *In fairness the course isn't overly long* even for elite women https://www.sunningdalegolfclub.co.uk/sunningdale_foursomes

Click to expand...

Although that's not surprising when they have a 38 yard par 4 off the tips!



https://www.sunningdalegolfclub.co.uk/old_course_scorecard


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 16, 2022)

Do you hit a full chip or knockdown lob wedge?


----------



## DaveR (Mar 16, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I can't be bothered to check back but didn't he say that ladies receive further shots for having to play off the back tees with the men?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not fully clue'd up on the rules for this competition but I think the 4 shot allowance is to compensate for playing off the back tees so I think the answer is no they don't.


----------



## Slab (Mar 16, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Do you hit a full chip or knockdown lob wedge?
		
Click to expand...

I have putter dialed in for under 40 yards... worried about the carry though


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I’m also confused, foursomes is 50% of the combined handicap. So if the girls are each given a handicap of 4, they would have a team handicap of 4. And likewise, the men off +1 would get a handicap of +1. 5 shots would be given, and that doesn’t seem unreasonable at all given that they are playing from the same tees.

The ladies would get shots at 14 and 16, so if the match finished 6&5 at 13(?) then they’d only had 3 shots up to that point and would have to have been ahead on a scratch basis at that point. And I can’t see how anyone can have complaints on that basis.
		
Click to expand...

That's 'normal' Foursomes, which use 'official' handicaps. Sunningdale Foursomes team handicap is the *sum* of individual handicaps, as per the +1, 0, 2, 4 allocation.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			But as been pointed out to you more than once, Sunningdale in the scheme of things isn't a long course even for elite female players. If dedicated sites orientated towards women (https://womenandgolf.com/) aren't singing from the rooftops then you have to wonder where the drive to publicise the game is. As for banging on about playing off level, they don't so why bother keep mentioning it
		
Click to expand...

My post was about my disappointment about the comments being posted by some on social media and the streaming youtube channel saying that the handicapping used by Sunningdale was unfair on the pros; that it made the final boring - and implying that the girls were somehow unworthy winners (even though the match would have been about all square after 13 had absolutely no shots been given).

I really don’t know where you have got your idea that I have been complaining about ‘lack of coverage’ or ‘ lack of publicity of the win’ as i have absolutely no such concerns.  And if you read into what I posted that I did, then apologies for not being clear.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2022)

Slab said:



			Although that's not surprising when they have a 38 yard par 4 off the tips!

View attachment 41842

https://www.sunningdalegolfclub.co.uk/old_course_scorecard

Click to expand...

Don’t forget that pairs don’t just play the Old course.  They also have matches on the longer New course (in fact I think the semi-finals were played on the New), and the same handicaps apply.  I note also that the handicap allowances will probably take into consideration that there are some very short par 4s on the Old especially.  Holes that gents pros can drive, unlikely for even the very longest ladies, and these holes will not generally be shot holes.  Plus the fact that only 6 times previously in the history of the comp have a ladies pair won it suggests Sunningdale have their handicapping right.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Don’t forget that pairs don’t just play the Old course.  They also have matches on the longer New course (in fact I think the semi-finals were played on the New), and the same handicaps apply.  I note also that the handicap allowances will probably take into consideration that there are some very short par 4s on the Old especially.  Holes that gents pros can drive, unlikely for even the very longest ladies, and these holes will not generally be shot holes.  *Plus the fact that only 6 times previously in the history of the comp have a ladies pair won it suggests Sunningdale have their handicapping right.*

Click to expand...

All from 1982. And while it might reflect to 'social' aspect of the tournament, there have been plenty of mixed winners or finalists. In fact, from 2014 to 2020 (the last previous result on their list) there has only been 1 winning all-male pair.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 16, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			My post was about my disappointment about the comments being posted by some on social media and the streaming youtube channel saying that the handicapping used by Sunningdale was unfair on the pros; that it made the final boring - and implying that the girls were somehow unworthy winners (even though the match would have been about all square after 13 had absolutely no shots been given).

I really don’t know where you have got your idea that I have been complaining about ‘lack of coverage’ or ‘ lack of publicity of the win’ as i have absolutely no such concerns.  And if you read into what I posted that I did, then apologies for not being clear.
		
Click to expand...

Why do you keep banging on about "being all square after 13". The handicaps were set well before the even and every team knew how many shots they would get/give. I was simply saying you would have thought the ladies women would have got coverage in a womens golf only publication. Maybe they see them as "unworthy"?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



*Why do you keep banging on about "being all square after 13".* The handicaps were set well before the even and every team knew how many shots they would get/give. I was simply saying you would have thought the ladies women would have got coverage in a womens golf only publication. Maybe they see them as "unworthy"?
		
Click to expand...

Because you keep asking that same question and as mentioned some of the social media whinging was about unfairness around the handicaps and that somehow the girls didn’t deserve to win…and I give the same answer…that in fact even without the shots they were receiving they were competing neck and neck with the guys.  I have not made any complaining comments about the handicaps or the coverage, in fact on the contrary.

And so for those who are interested…and who are unaware…

https://read.nxtbook.com/global_gol...medium=email&utm_campaign=dm-031422&dm_i=4ON0


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 16, 2022)

Golf random irritations = 2 blokes arguing for four days about a tournament that doesn't really matter. 😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2022)

Course closed again today due to yesterday’s monsoon weather. Frosty this morning. This weather can do one now. I don’t normally suffer with SAD but stuck in doors all day working from home is not helping.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 17, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Course closed again today due to yesterday’s monsoon weather. Frosty this morning. This weather can do one now. I don’t normally suffer with SAD but stuck in doors all day working from home is not helping.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know about your way, but after that 20 odd hours of rain we just had, my weather apps are predicting sun for a whole week now.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 17, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Golf random irritations = 2 blokes arguing for four days about a tournament that doesn't really matter. 😉
		
Click to expand...

At least one of the two isn’t arguing, just trying to explain and clarify what seemed to him to be a very obvious random irritation 🙄. Anyway…this one is done with it.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Mar 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know about your way, but after that 20 odd hours of rain we just had, my weather apps are predicting sun for a whole week now.
		
Click to expand...

You'll all be moaning about the drought down south in a couple of weeks....


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I don't know about your way, but after that 20 odd hours of rain we just had, my weather apps are predicting sun for a whole week now.
		
Click to expand...

Same here. It will be a welcome change from persistent rain.


----------



## DRW (Mar 17, 2022)

Chunking about six 20-60 yard shots, and not getting to the green.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 17, 2022)

Thought I had things straightened out before I played today. 58 swing changes later.....with 5 holes left......maybe, semi, kind of fixed. This is the worst part of golf for me......thinking I've got it cracked......then the Gods dump poop on me. 

First round at my new course in the morning......I think with the vice capt. Not a good time for poop to be happening


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Thought I had things straightened out before I played today. 58 swing changes later.....with 5 holes left......maybe, semi, kind of fixed. This is the worst part of golf for me......thinking I've got it cracked......then the Gods dump poop on me.

First round at my new course in the morning......I think with the vice capt. Not a good time for poop to be happening

Click to expand...

You never have it cracked. What's the worse that can happen tomorrow apart from play badly? Be good company and I doubt he'll give it a second thought. Maybe hit a few balls to warm up? What were the bad shots today.


----------



## banjofred (Mar 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			You never have it cracked. What's the worse that can happen tomorrow apart from play badly? Be good company and I doubt he'll give it a second thought. Maybe hit a few balls to warm up? *What were the bad shots today*.
		
Click to expand...

Fat. When in doubt, I go back to a bit of a Stack and Tilt to fix it. Just trying too hard.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Fat. When in doubt, I go back to a bit of a Stack and Tilt to fix it. Just trying too hard.....
		
Click to expand...

All been guilty of that. Still very wet ground so it does highlight any strike issues. Relax tomorrow and just play. Don't stress the bad ones


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2022)

Two for today. 

Delusional golfers who hold up the course waiting for greens and fairways to clear 250yds plus ahead when they have never hit it more than 180 all day 🙄

The strap on my Garmin S1 snapped today. It has served me well, it does all that I need but the watch is infamous for the strap being unrepairable. I can hook it on my bag but I like it as a watch 😔


----------



## Dando (Mar 19, 2022)

Another weekend not being able to swing a club due to my dodgy shoulder


----------



## chrisd (Mar 19, 2022)

Dando said:



			Another weekend not being able to swing a club due to my dodgy shoulder
		
Click to expand...

Me too ! 4 weeks without playing but I hope to do some chipping and putting next week, and I'm planning to walk 18 holes tomorrow with my golfing mates, so that's 60 + holes I will have walked post op


----------



## oleinone (Mar 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Two for today.

Delusional golfers who hold up the course waiting for greens and fairways to clear 250yds plus ahead when they have never hit it more than 180 all day 🙄

The strap on my Garmin S1 snapped today. It has served me well, it does all that I need but the watch is infamous for the strap being unrepairable. I can hook it on my bag but I like it as a watch 😔
		
Click to expand...

Same S1 strap snappage. Got a S40 and gave the S1 to the pro for a deserving youngster.


----------



## cliveb (Mar 19, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The strap on my Garmin S1 snapped today. It has served me well, it does all that I need but the watch is infamous for the strap being unrepairable. I can hook it on my bag but I like it as a watch 😔
		
Click to expand...

Unless you have abnormally thick wrists, the strap has plenty of excess length.
You can overlap the strap at the break and repair it by binding it with thread. I did this twice with my S1, only had to finally replace it once the strap broke in a third place.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 19, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Unless you have abnormally thick wrists, the strap has plenty of excess length.
You can overlap the strap at the break and repair it by binding it with thread. I did this twice with my S1, only had to finally replace it once the strap broke in a third place.
		
Click to expand...

I have the wrists of a small child so there is plenty to work with 😄. I guess the trick is to manage it and the overlapping not rub. Thanks, I'll give this a go 👍


----------



## Canary Kid (Mar 19, 2022)

The lithium battery in my 2017 Motocaddy S1 died after one hole this week and I pushed it for nine holes.  I couldn’t find one online … I bought one from Online Golf but they refunded the next day as they didn’t actually have one … so I rang Motocaddy.  Won’t be any in stock anywhere until mid-May at the earliest!  😳.  As the trolley is five years old, I bit the bullet and bought a new 2022 S1.  Trolley is fine except (a) my motocaddy winter wheels don‘t fit as they have changed the axle design (b) my motocaddy bottle holder and umbrella holder don’t fit as the fitted accessory station is a different design and (c) the new trolley doesn’t fit on my motocaddy wall rack.  Everything is different … can’t imagine it is anything other than a ruse to make you buy them all again, which I won’t be doing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 19, 2022)

Aside from the farcical putting, players hitting into a wind which meant the best players in the club were hitting 220-230 max and so the average Joe standign there from 200 plus yards out expecting to hit a green. All for etiquette, but be realistic about your ability


----------



## Leftitshort (Mar 19, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			be realistic about your ability
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣  🐔


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Mar 19, 2022)

I’ve been waiting for a Motocaddy accessory station since July last year. It’s been ordered, and last time I chased they said it was expected early December (last year).


----------



## Junior (Mar 20, 2022)

PCC......4 players out of a field of 100 broke par in 30 mph winds , thought my 36 points would get into my top 8 and sneak me a little cut , but PCC is 0 ?????


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2022)

Junior said:



			PCC......4 players out of a field of 100 broke par in 30 mph winds , thought my 36 points would get into my top 8 and sneak me a little cut , but PCC is 0 ?????
		
Click to expand...

So not in your best 8 of 20 then?


----------



## Junior (Mar 20, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			So not in your best 8 of 20 then?
		
Click to expand...

No.  In old money I'd have expected css to be at least 1, maybe 2 over par, so effectively turning my 36 into 37/38.   I came 6th overall as i was top of the few players on 36 points.   Lots of scores in the 20's and no CAT 1 players were in the top 20 either.


----------



## IanM (Mar 20, 2022)

I wonder what is coming next?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 20, 2022)

IanM said:



			I wonder what is coming next?

Click to expand...

Any minute now




Now




Now  🤣


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 20, 2022)

Junior said:



			No.  *In old money* I'd have expected css to be at least 1, maybe 2 over par, so effectively turning my 36 into 37/38.   I came 6th overall as i was top of the few players on 36 points.   Lots of scores in the 20's and no CAT 1 players were in the top 20 either.
		
Click to expand...

Stop living in the past! (though LITP is one of my favourite Tull tracks) WHS is the new way! Well not actually new now, but some folk still hanker back to the old system - when convenient.
Well done playing well in trying conditions though, even if you get little credit for it. Given that it's a comp, so prob almost all of the day's scores, an adjustment, of 1, wouldn't seem unexpected though.


----------



## Crow (Mar 20, 2022)

Junior said:



			PCC......4 players out of a field of 100 broke par in 30 mph winds , thought my 36 points would get into my top 8 and sneak me a little cut , but PCC is 0 ?????
		
Click to expand...

On this subject I've noticed a seeming shift to more leniency in this area, on Friday I played in a Stableford and in a field of 51 there was a 38 and a 37 plus three 35s, yet the PCC was 2.
In the February Stableford from a field of 60 there were two 37s and three 34s, the PCC was also 2.


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2022)

Our last medal had the following breakdown of scores...par 71..CR 71.2
Nett under par - 1 player
Nett par - 5 players
Nett over par - 84 players..12 of which were 72-74..
PCC....?
A bit fat ZERO!!


----------



## bobmac (Mar 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Our last medal had the following breakdown of scores...par 71..CR 71.2
Nett under par - 1 player
Nett par - 5 players
Nett over par - 84 players..12 of which were 72-74..
PCC....?
A bit fat ZERO!!
		
Click to expand...

What is PCC, is it like the old SSS for the day?


----------



## Dando (Mar 20, 2022)

People who insist on putting on the chipping green as I Went to the driving range with just my 50 and 56 wedges as my shoulder still isn’t great.
I wouldn’t mind but the putting green is about 20 feet from the first tee


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2022)

bobmac said:



			What is PCC, is it like the old SSS for the day?
		
Click to expand...

It's operates on a similar principle to the old CSS....


----------



## IainP (Mar 20, 2022)

PCC thread.....
https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/pcc-to-be-reviewed.110799/post-2443532


----------



## SteveW86 (Mar 20, 2022)

Finishing 2nd in a comp on countback, for the third time this year 😂


----------



## Imurg (Mar 20, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Finishing 2nd in a comp on countback, for the third time this year 😂
		
Click to expand...

Bottler.......


----------



## Dando (Mar 20, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Finishing 2nd in a comp on countback, for the third time this year 😂
		
Click to expand...

You clearly need to up your game! 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Finishing 2nd in a comp on countback, for the third time this year 😂
		
Click to expand...

That stings. Good shooting though so take the positives. Just need to keep knocking on the door. Can't keep getting unlucky


----------



## BrianM (Mar 21, 2022)

Got offered a Taylormade Stealth driver for £385, should of given it a bash at that price but like an idiot I said no 😩😩


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2022)

Just been practicing on the putting green for an hour - taken the mini-flag out, hitting half-a-dozen balls to that hole from different angles.  Standard practice routine.   Another 6-7 holes on the putting green.
Old guy comes up about to go out and play with his mates - putts to different holes then comes over, knocks mine out of the way and hits three putts to the one I was using with a comment of "I wanted to putt to each hole".   Then just saunters off.


----------



## Steve Wilkes (Mar 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Our last medal had the following breakdown of scores...par 71..CR 71.2
Nett under par - 1 player
Nett par - 5 players
Nett over par - 84 players..12 of which were 72-74..
PCC....?
A bit fat ZERO!!
		
Click to expand...

18 out of 90 players playing around their Index, sounds about average to me, I wouldn't expect a PCC adjustment


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just been practicing on the putting green for an hour - taken the mini-flag out, hitting half-a-dozen balls to that hole from different angles.  Standard practice routine.   Another 6-7 holes on the putting green.
Old guy comes up about to go out and play with his mates - putts to different holes then comes over, knocks mine out of the way and hits three putts to the one I was using with a comment of "I wanted to putt to each hole".   Then just saunters off.
		
Click to expand...

There’s a bloke who goes to birchwood  and stands in the middle of the putting green and putts to every hole regardless of others putting to them


----------



## Imurg (Mar 21, 2022)

Rollups changing their start time without mentioning it to the rest of the club who have to work their start times around said rollups...


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Rollups changing their start time without mentioning it to the rest of the club who have to work their start times around said rollups...
		
Click to expand...

burn them!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			There’s a bloke who goes to birchwood  and stands in the middle of the putting green and putts to every hole regardless of others putting to them
		
Click to expand...

Crucifixtion is the only answer.


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Crucifixtion is the only answer.
		
Click to expand...

Then burn them?


----------



## Dando (Mar 21, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Crucifixtion is the only answer.
		
Click to expand...

and flogging, as it seems to have gone out of fashion


----------



## sunshine (Mar 21, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Just been practicing on the putting green for an hour - taken the mini-flag out, hitting half-a-dozen balls to that hole from different angles.  Standard practice routine.   Another 6-7 holes on the putting green.
Old guy comes up about to go out and play with his mates - putts to different holes then comes over, knocks mine out of the way and hits three putts to the one I was using with a comment of "I wanted to putt to each hole".   Then just saunters off.
		
Click to expand...


I wonder if he had a giggle about it with his mates as they walked down the first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 21, 2022)

sunshine said:




I wonder if he had a giggle about it with his mates as they walked down the first.
		
Click to expand...

Well done that man. I bet he said "there was a right idiot trying to work on his game. Wasn't having that so knocked his balls out the way and putted my own. Should have seen his face"


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 23, 2022)

Played at Yelverton yesterday on the edge of Dartmoor - excellent course.   Big fire had started on the moor and acrid smoke started blowing across the course.  Had to miss three holes.   That was definitely a new reason for not completing a round.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2022)

I was just glancing at the competition scores on IG, and one chap who shot over 100 managed a hole in 1 on a 400 yard hole apparently. I suspect he _might _have entered his score wrong for that one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 23, 2022)

Out yesterday evening I decided to give using a red tee for 4 hybrid, 5i and even 6i tee shots.  I’ve been struggling with my strike with these clubs  And it worked well. 

But I had the feeling it was ‘wrong’.  But why do I feel that. It irritated me that I felt so.  If it works then what’s the issue.  Surely if a slightly raised ball has a better chance of being struck out of the club sweet spot then what’s the deal about being ‘expected’  to tee right down or use no tee for such clubs.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out yesterday evening I decided to give using a red tee for 4 hybrid, 5i and even 6i tee shots.  I’ve been struggling with my strike with these clubs  And it worked well.

But I had the feeling it was ‘wrong’.  But why do I feel that. It irritated me that I felt so.  If it works then what’s the issue.  Surely if a slightly raised ball has a better chance of being struck out of the club sweet spot then what’s the deal about being ‘expected’  to tee right down or use no tee for such clubs.
		
Click to expand...

Don't think so much! If it works, don't knock it!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2022)

Just had an email from Howdidido telling me my score of gross 74 has cut my handicap to 6.1....a score that was put in last Thursday 🙄


----------



## Dando (Mar 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just had an email from Howdidido telling me my score of gross 74 has cut my handicap to 6.1....a score that was put in last Thursday 🙄
		
Click to expand...

is there anything that doesn't irritate you?


----------



## Depreston (Mar 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out yesterday evening I decided to give using a red tee for 4 hybrid, 5i and even 6i tee shots.  I’ve been struggling with my strike with these clubs  And it worked well.

But I had the feeling it was ‘wrong’.  But why do I feel that. It irritated me that I felt so.  If it works then what’s the issue.  Surely if a slightly raised ball has a better chance of being struck out of the club sweet spot then what’s the deal about being ‘expected’  to tee right down or use no tee for such clubs.
		
Click to expand...

I remember Liam from golf mates saying he was shocked at how high the tour pros were teeing their iron shots up on layups and par 3's when he caddied for Dan Gavins


----------



## Imurg (Mar 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			is there anything that doesn't irritate you?
		
Click to expand...

I'm a Grumpy Old Man mate...... everything..and I mean everything irritates me these days...


----------



## Dando (Mar 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out yesterday evening I decided to give using a red tee for 4 hybrid, 5i and even 6i tee shots.  I’ve been struggling with my strike with these clubs  And it worked well.

But I had the feeling it was ‘wrong’.  But why do I feel that. It irritated me that I felt so.  If it works then what’s the issue.  Surely if a slightly raised ball has a better chance of being struck out of the club sweet spot then what’s the deal about being ‘expected’  to tee right down or use no tee for such clubs.
		
Click to expand...

i have been teeing the ball up higher for my irons and 3 wood for a while now - mainly because the tees at the driving range were of a similar height and it seemed to work ok


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 23, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Out yesterday evening I decided to give using a red tee for 4 hybrid, 5i and even 6i tee shots.  I’ve been struggling with my strike with these clubs  And it worked well.

But I had the feeling it was ‘wrong’.  But why do I feel that. It irritated me that I felt so.  If it works then what’s the issue.  Surely if a slightly raised ball has a better chance of being struck out of the club sweet spot then what’s the deal about being ‘expected’  to tee right down or use no tee for such clubs.
		
Click to expand...




Dando said:



			i have been teeing the ball up higher for my irons and 3 wood for a while now - mainly because the tees at the driving range were of a similar height and it seemed to work ok
		
Click to expand...

I use the short non-barrel tees for everything other than driver, and I vary the height depending on how I'm feeling, or how I'm striking it that day, or whether I want to hit that particular shot with more height or not. I don't think there are any rules saying you need to tee it low - as long as you're not skying by teeing it too high, then crack on.


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 24, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Played at Yelverton yesterday on the edge of Dartmoor - excellent course.   Big fire had started on the moor and acrid smoke started blowing across the course.  Had to miss three holes.   That was definitely a new reason for not completing a round.
		
Click to expand...

Some great holes there. The one time that I played there the fairways were full of almost every type of animal💩 known to man. 😳


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 24, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Some great holes there. The one time that I played there the fairways were full of almost every type of animal💩 known to man. 😳
		
Click to expand...

They'd all done a runner because of the fire when I was there.   But yes there was  everywhere including on the end of my 5-wood.


----------



## RichA (Mar 24, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			They'd all done a runner because of the fire when I was there.   But yes there was  everywhere including on the end of my 5-wood.
		
Click to expand...

There's 💩 on the end of your club. 
No, other end.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			There's 💩 on the end of your club.
No, other end.
		
Click to expand...

Oldies are the besties. That or you've seen him hit his 5 wood


----------



## Dando (Mar 24, 2022)

RichA said:



			There's 💩 on the end of your club. 
No, other end.
		
Click to expand...

Someone came out with this little gem years ago when I walked out to bat.
He couldn’t look me in the eye after hit 200 not out in 30 overs


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 24, 2022)

Took my partner and my kids to crazy golf tonight after dinner. 
She beat me by 10 shots! 
TEN beeping shots!!! 

I've told her I can't see a future for us! 😉


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 25, 2022)

A 4 putt. Probably my third in 35 years.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 25, 2022)

Ordering some of the Vice Golf Stan Smiths shoes directly from Vice when they went live at 4pm, only to find them for 25 quid cheaper on Function 18 minutes after.

The "revocation" of the sale for Vice looks a right ballache.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 25, 2022)

I’ve been absolutely striping it every time I’ve tee’d it up since January 

100% shooting nett 80 come the first comp of the new season


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 26, 2022)

Trying to arrange a match to be played by 10th April but not knowing when I’ll be clear of covid…🙁

And to compound things I’ve been trying to contact my opponent for nearly 2 weeks with my dates,  but with no response, and he now knows I‘ve got covid.  But the club management also knows 👍.  The fella is an older-timer; very long-server, and one of the most respected of club members.  And so when I claim the match…which just so happens to be the semi of the winter K/o…🤔


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 26, 2022)

First comp of season this morning. Stab 1. 
Excitement, feel ready, weathers nice and proper golf. 
Get a coffee and some breakfast, pay for the comp and some overpriced refreshments. 
Watch a group tee off…. Hold on a minute. Why are they teeing off the temp tee? 
Comps non qualifying. 

Back in the car. Waste of my money and time.


----------



## Neilds (Mar 26, 2022)

First medal of the year, good company and great weather- pity I got stuck in 3 green side bunkers and took 10 shots to get out of them 🤬


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			First comp of season this morning. Stab 1.
Excitement, feel ready, weathers nice and proper golf.
Get a coffee and some breakfast, pay for the comp and some overpriced refreshments.
Watch a group tee off…. Hold on a minute. Why are they teeing off the temp tee?
Comps non qualifying.

Back in the car. Waste of my money and time.
		
Click to expand...

I can understand some of the disappointment, but can't understand why you wouldn't still play Golf![/QUOTE]


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 26, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			I can understand some of the disappointment, but can't understand why you wouldn't still play Golf!
		
Click to expand...

I only play qualifiers or put cards in. Only under special circumstances would I not play for handicap. I like the battle against myself.
 Playing a shortened course, teeing off on some holes abit of astroturf and for nothing just isn’t very appeasing nor gives me a return on my lessons. I’ve better things to do. One of the reasons I don’t play in winter not to mention the cold! 

I opted for a good dog walk with the other half and a cold brew coffee.


----------



## phillarrow (Mar 26, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I only play qualifiers or put cards in. Only under special circumstances would I not play for handicap. I like the battle against myself.
Playing a shortened course, teeing off on some holes abit of astroturf and for nothing just isn’t very appeasing nor gives me a return on my lessons. I’ve better things to do. One of the reasons I don’t play in winter not to mention the cold!

I opted for a good dog walk with the other half and a cold brew coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Different strokes and all that, but I am genuinely baffled at the concept of someone having a hobby that they don't/won't do just for fun and leisure?! 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 26, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Different strokes and all that, but I am genuinely baffled at the concept of someone having a hobby that they don't/won't do just for fun and leisure?! 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

I’ll be honest it’s probably only still a hobby down to cost and time invested. 
If the comp was with friends I would likely of stayed. This wasn’t. My friends do not get up at 6am on weekends.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 26, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I only play qualifiers or put cards in. Only under special circumstances would I not play for handicap. I like the battle against myself.
Playing a shortened course, teeing off on some holes abit of astroturf and for nothing just isn’t very appeasing nor gives me a return on my lessons. I’ve better things to do. One of the reasons I don’t play in winter not to mention the cold!

I opted for a good dog walk with the other half and a cold brew coffee.
		
Click to expand...

Takes all sorts!.....
I can (sort of) understand the preference for counting rounds, but not to the exclusion of 'nothing on it' ones.
The group I play in don't do comps, but have maintained WHS/Slope style handicaps for several years before WHS was implemented here.
Not playing 'grooving' rounds/sessions after lessons would more likely be what felt, for me, like something that 'didn't give me a return on them' to me, as any changes have rarely been instant fixes.
I hope your other half, presumably not a dog,  appreciates your priorities. Was definitely a nice day for such activities.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 26, 2022)

Hit it well on the range. Nice high ball flight and straight and all was good. Out in the comps and all I had was straight. Everything low. Came 4th in the division and think I came third in the roll up so not a bad day. Missed two short putts on the atrocious greens (yes it was the same for everyone) and that would have got me second in the division and second in the roll up. Should get a cut so not a bad day but feels like a missed opportunity


----------



## Bobthesock (Mar 26, 2022)

20 degrees and still playing off fairway mats and winter tees. Going to be snowing next week but will be back off grass. That's the way it's always be done so common sense can't come into it


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 27, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			20 degrees and still playing off fairway mats and winter tees. Going to be snowing next week but will be back off grass. That's the way it's always be done so common sense can't come into it
		
Click to expand...

I sent an email in to our course director asking exactly the same thing. Apparently its tradition that we play off a winter course until the captains drive in on the 2nd of April. Makes absolutely no sense given the weather we've had this last week.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 27, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I only play qualifiers or put cards in. Only under special circumstances would I not play for handicap. I like the battle against myself.
Playing a shortened course, teeing off on some holes abit of astroturf and for nothing just isn’t very appeasing nor gives me a return on my lessons. I’ve better things to do. One of the reasons I don’t play in winter not to mention the cold!

I opted for a good dog walk with the other half and a cold brew coffee.
		
Click to expand...

I get the not playing in winter…👍…but I still do 🙄


----------



## sunshine (Mar 27, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I only play qualifiers or put cards in. Only under special circumstances would I not play for handicap. I like the battle against myself.
Playing a shortened course, teeing off on some holes abit of astroturf and for nothing just isn’t very appeasing nor gives me a return on my lessons. I’ve better things to do. One of the reasons I don’t play in winter not to mention the cold!

I opted for a good dog walk with the other half and a cold brew coffee.
		
Click to expand...

I understand the desire to play a full course not off Astro turf. Does your club not communicate this?
Don’t understand why you would walk off if it’s not a qualifier. You can still challenge yourself, even competitions are still friendly knocks, you’re not playing in the Open.


----------



## Bobthesock (Mar 27, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I sent an email in to our course director asking exactly the same thing. Apparently its tradition that we play off a winter course until the captains drive in on the 2nd of April. Makes absolutely no sense given the weather we've had this last week.
		
Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one. To make things worse, we had the captain's drive in 2 weeks ago, off a winter tee!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 27, 2022)

sunshine said:



			I understand the desire to play a full course not off Astro turf. Does your club not communicate this?
Don’t understand why you would walk off if it’s not a qualifier. You can still challenge yourself, even competitions are still friendly knocks, you’re not playing in the Open.
		
Click to expand...

No they didn’t otherwise I would of not got out of bed. 

It is a friendly knock yes,  I’m not serious or precious when playing nor do I treat it like the Open,  but I prefer to be playing for some kind of mental reward for myself.  If not I can find something else to do!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 27, 2022)

Making a few putts this evening in a game with a mate but the only one he films is me lipping out for a birdie on a four-footer and now he's posted it on social media       Payback will be swift and very childish but very necessary


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2022)

I have been playing well and striking the ball great during the winter, scoring around level or just over par for most games. My gripe is that I seem to have lost two clubs distance with my irons in the last few weeks, yet my 10 year old driver is still going strong and getting my usual distances off the tee. No idea what I am doing differently but it is annoying. Trackman session booked to see what might be causing the problem. I’m no expert but I think I have got a bit steep and the ball is spinning up too much.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 28, 2022)

Gave clubs a good clean yesterday, and degreased and roughed up the grips.  They feel good and my swing looks OK when reflected in our conservatory glass.  Just need to get out there…and at the moment I can’t so I can only admire my clubs - but must not do too much admiring of my swing as though it might look ok it might be rubbish 🙄.


----------



## Coreservers (Mar 28, 2022)

booking a nice quick 9 holes on the par 3, no issues with online. turn up at the club and 3 holes are being used as training holes by multiple users in the academy... i have no problem with the academy. but surely the system should stop you booking.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Magically disappearing golf balls. Our par 3 6th was playing about 110 yards, I hit a PW as it was a bit breezy - straight on line for the pin but too much club as it turned out, it appeared to go through the green. 8th green is behind it, and some fellers who were playing the 8th point at a ball that they think they saw bounce through, only it's not my ball. The three of them check they haven't played or picked up the wrong ball and insist they haven't. My ball is nowhere to be found despite the grass not being stupidly long or anything between those two greens. So either one of those blokes was lying about having picked it up, or the ball disappeared off the face of the earth. It should only have been within 10 yards of the back of the green. Maddening.


----------



## Slab (Mar 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Magically disappearing golf balls. Our par 3 6th was playing about 110 yards, I hit a PW as it was a bit breezy - straight on line for the pin but too much club as it turned out, it appeared to go through the green. 8th green is behind it, and some fellers who were playing the 8th point at a ball that they think they saw bounce through, only it's not my ball. The three of them check they haven't played or picked up the wrong ball and insist they haven't. My ball is nowhere to be found despite the grass not being stupidly long or anything between those two greens. So either one of those blokes was lying about having picked it up, or the ball disappeared off the face of the earth. It should only have been within 10 yards of the back of the green. Maddening.
		
Click to expand...

I guess we'd all share that irritation

off topic, i'm stunned there are two greens for separate holes so close together. Bit of a nightmare for pace and safety I'd imagine


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 28, 2022)

Slab said:



			I guess we'd all share that irritation

off topic, i'm stunned there are two greens for separate holes so close together. Bit of a nightmare for pace and safety I'd imagine
		
Click to expand...

There's probably a good 10-15 yards between the greens really, you wouldn't normally expect someone to be that far long on the 6th with it being such a short hole - I certainly didn't expect to be anyway. Playing the 8th (which is a par 5) you'd have to be too long and with a big slice to hit the 6th green I think. 

I strongly suspect one of them picked my ball up, then decided to keep quiet to try and save face instead of admitting their mistake! I should also point out they weren't quite on the green when I hit my ball, they were just arriving a minute or two later, so no question of them being in danger and me not shouting fore or anything.


----------



## Depreston (Mar 28, 2022)

horrendous contact with the driver . snap hook or slice right for example 

i'll have a strop which normally includes me turning my back on it or looking down in disgust... and i'll have no idea where the entry point into the s**t was

this is more of an irritation with myself can't seem to break the habit. need to learn to have my strop while looking at the ball


----------



## Slab (Mar 28, 2022)

Getting nice extra distance with driver, but I hit 3 bad drives on Saturday into wilderness and each led to a no score

If I ‘reign it in’ and use old swing it’ll be middle of fairway 9/10. If I use new swing then it’ll go further and often straight… just not getting the 90% FIR yet

It’ll come eventually …


----------



## Beezerk (Mar 28, 2022)

Shot 39 points at an away day with the society a few weeks ago, the software we use cut me from 13 to 8 😳
Played yesterday, shot 29 points on the new handicap and didn’t get a rise 😳
Lad who won yesterday shot 39 points got cut from 25 to 18, lad who came second with 37 points got cut from 36 to 28.
I think the software is broken 😂


----------



## Neilds (Mar 28, 2022)

Slab said:



			Getting nice extra distance with driver, but I hit 3 bad drives on Saturday into wilderness and each led to a no score

If I ‘reign it in’ and use old swing it’ll be middle of fairway 9/10. If I use new swing then it’ll go further and often straight… just not getting the 90% FIR yet

*It’ll come eventually …*

Click to expand...

Are you sure?🤣🤣🤣


----------



## IanM (Mar 28, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I only play qualifiers or put cards in. Only under special circumstances would I not play for handicap. I like the battle against myself.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely personal choice, but why not just try and win the comp?

Don't get me wrong,  I need more of your view as I am not focused enough.

 But, after a week at work, any golf is welcome.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Shot 39 points at an away day with the society a few weeks ago, the software we use cut me from 13 to 8 😳
Played yesterday, shot 29 points on the new handicap and didn’t get a rise 😳
Lad who won yesterday shot 39 points got cut from 25 to 18, lad who came second with 37 points got cut from 36 to 28.
I think the software is broken 😂
		
Click to expand...

Or, as I have seen, uses an 'extreme' algorithm to avoid banditry/repeat winners or promote 'equality' (share pizes around) within the group.


----------



## Jamesbrown (Mar 28, 2022)

IanM said:



			Absolutely personal choice, but why not just try and win the comp?

Don't get me wrong,  I need more of your view as I am not focused enough.

But, after a week at work, any golf is welcome.
		
Click to expand...

It’s a hollow victory for me. Ive never played to win a comp, only to win against myself. Never been interested in a voucher.
When I could play in every comp going I’d go through the diary and any rare days there were a 4bbb/TS or greensomes on I’d be on golf empire looking for individual opens. If I couldn't find anything I’ll have a day off or heaven forbid go to work. 

I just can’t bring myself on my day off hitting balls aimlessly on dreadful priory’s Priory course either! 😂


----------



## IanM (Mar 28, 2022)

Go on!  Win against yourself,  and 83 others!

I had this at the weekend.  After two days away at S&A and Birkdale,  Newport off forward tees was a bit of a come down @


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 28, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I have been playing well and striking the ball great during the winter, scoring around level or just over par for most games. My gripe is that I seem to have lost two clubs distance with my irons in the last few weeks, yet my 10 year old driver is still going strong and getting my usual distances off the tee. No idea what I am doing differently but it is annoying. Trackman session booked to see what might be causing the problem. I’m no expert but I think I have got a bit steep and the ball is spinning up too much.
		
Click to expand...

Pro has tested positive for COVID so my Trackman session is cancelled.


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2022)

Premium golf balls. Been using a callaway supersoft or Srixon q star over winter and got multiple rounds out of either ball. Used a new prov1 for my last two rounds and both balls looked like they had been chewed by the dog after 9 holes.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 29, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Premium golf balls. Been using a callaway supersoft or Srixon q star over winter and got multiple rounds out of either ball. Used a new prov1 for my last two rounds and both balls looked like they had been chewed by the dog after 9 holes.
		
Click to expand...

Weird. I find my Bridgestone RX/RXS balls last waaay longer without scratches or dents then the old £20 a box jobs I used to use.


----------



## GG26 (Mar 29, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Premium golf balls. Been using a callaway supersoft or Srixon q star over winter and got multiple rounds out of either ball. Used a new prov1 for my last two rounds and both balls looked like they had been chewed by the dog after 9 holes.
		
Click to expand...

For me the Q-star is a premium ball 😃


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 29, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Weird. I find my Bridgestone RX/RXS balls last waaay longer without scratches or dents then the old £20 a box jobs I used to use.
		
Click to expand...

I found a Bridgestone bxs tour and that didn't scuff up that much, but but that prob because I don't have the clubbed speed to do any damage to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2022)

Looking forward to a few holes only for it to rain as I played the par 3 first. Putted out and headed back to the clubhouse and then onto the covered range instead


----------



## Bobthesock (Mar 29, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Looking forward to a few holes only for it to rain as I played the par 3 first. Putted out and headed back to the clubhouse and then onto the covered range instead
		
Click to expand...

Wuss


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			Wuss
		
Click to expand...

Couldn't agree more. Had I been with other players I'd have played on if the others were up to a point as I had no waterproofs or umbrella. A bit of light rain stopping is fine but if it had kept going what was the point getting soaked to play a few holes.


----------



## Bobthesock (Mar 29, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Couldn't agree more. Had I been with other players I'd have played on if the others were up to a point as I had no waterproofs or umbrella. A bit of light rain stopping is fine but if it had kept going what was the point getting soaked to play a few holes.
		
Click to expand...

I played in shorts, summer non waterproof shoes and no jacket. Was soaked and miserable for the whole round!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 29, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			I played in shorts, summer non waterproof shoes and no jacket. Was soaked and miserable for the whole round!
		
Click to expand...

Braver man than me. Discretion being the better part of valour. I ended up hitting it poorly on the range and made myself miserable so the golfing karma was aligned nicely


----------



## backwoodsman (Mar 31, 2022)

Played today for a General Play card. Played a blinder - it was my second best round in the past 6 months. But my Index has still gone up. Grrr. 

(Ok, I know why - the card pushed my best round of the last 6 months out of my last 20 - but that doesn't stop it being irritating).


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 1, 2022)

My putting has got worse, not that it was much good to start with. I'm setting myself up nicely for birdies and not getting any.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 1, 2022)

Course closed for the second day in a row 

this weather man


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 1, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Course closed for the second day in a row 

this weather man 

Click to expand...

Same here.
Playing in your invitational in May with John, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 2, 2022)

Henrietta "Henni" Koyack 🥱 presenting anything… Crikey it’s like listening to paint dry, liven up a bit lass 😴


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 2, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Henrietta "Henni" Koyack 🥱 presenting anything… Crikey it’s like listening to paint dry, liven up a bit lass 😴
		
Click to expand...

I don't get how she passed the screen test. She is monotone and totally uninspiring. Surely there were better alternatives out there.


----------



## AliMc (Apr 2, 2022)

A 5 h'cap sometimes pp who uses his distance measuring device from the edge of the greens, why exactly, just hit the thing 😳


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 2, 2022)

AliMc said:



			A 5 h'cap sometimes pp who uses his distance measuring device from the edge of the greens, why exactly, just hit the thing 😳
		
Click to expand...

That's nothing! 

I've played with a 22 handicapper who uses a GPS AND a range finder AND then paces out to the front of the green for everything under 100 yards or so. And yet his ball striking is so woefully inconsistent that none of them are worth doing in isolation, let alone all three together! 🙄


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2022)

AliMc said:



			A 5 h'cap sometimes pp who uses his distance measuring device from the edge of the greens, why exactly, just hit the thing 😳
		
Click to expand...

A friend of mine uses his DMD to measure his tee shots by zapping back to the tee
He also measures from the edge of green to the flag and every putt to the flag


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 2, 2022)

Captains’s Drive In today with Captain due to drive off at 8.45. The Lady Captain did not arrive until 8.45 with 80 members waiting. Not a great start to her period in office!


----------



## Slime (Apr 2, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Captains’s Drive In today with Captain due to drive off at 8.45. The Lady Captain did not arrive until 8.45 with 80 members waiting. Not a great start to her period in office!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dando (Apr 2, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Captains’s Drive In today with Captain due to drive off at 8.45. The Lady Captain did not arrive until 8.45 with 80 members waiting. Not a great start to her period in office!
		
Click to expand...

Did she have trouble parking? 🤣🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 2, 2022)

Boomy said:



			Henrietta "Henni" Koyack 🥱 presenting anything… Crikey it’s like listening to paint dry, liven up a bit lass 😴
		
Click to expand...

Someone that has gone a long way on no talent. She was crap when she worked for Sky and now she has gone to the US and married an NFL player her skills haven't improved


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 2, 2022)

Dando said:



			Did she have trouble parking? 🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

No but the first thing she did after getting out of her car was to go to The Captain and give him ‘a quick snog‘ in front of everybody. How to prioritise!


----------



## Boomy (Apr 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Someone that has gone a long way on no talent. She was crap when she worked for Sky and now she has gone to the US and married an NFL player her skills haven't improved
		
Click to expand...

She’s is still on Sky and based in the UK?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 2, 2022)

Boomy said:



			She’s is still on Sky and based in the UK?
		
Click to expand...

She may be over here covering for Sarah Stirk who is still on maternity leave.


----------



## IanM (Apr 2, 2022)

Bloke today making ball on the green with a tee peg and pretended to repair pitch marks with it too.


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 3, 2022)

My handicap only going up 0.2 even though my best score was knocked out of my 20 yesterday😠


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

Removing preffered lies a month early when the course isn’t ready


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Removing preffered lies a month early when the course isn’t ready
		
Click to expand...

Ours has been extended a month.....


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

Just got an email from Online Golf asking if I need to restock with balls after the weekend.....cheeky buggers


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Ours has been extended a month.....

Click to expand...

The period EG allow is from 1st October until the 30th April - anything after that requires county approval


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

Taking nearly 4 1/4 hours as a 2 ball this afternoon 
One massive problem with not having a booking system is there's no control over the number of people who want to play.
We started around 12.30
It wasn't fast be we ticked along and turned about 15 minutes over normal time...just after 2
Then we had to wait 20 minutes at the 10th 
With a 2 tee start there were 4 groups waiting....and it was painfully slow on the back 9
2 1/2 hours to play, waiting on every shot, waiting on every tee for 6 or 7 minutes ..
There were simply too many people on the course.....
If only there was a way to control the numbers on the course....


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Taking nearly 4 1/4 hours as a 2 ball this afternoon
One massive problem with not having a booking system is there's no control over the number of people who want to play.
We started around 12.30
It wasn't fast be we ticked along and turned about 15 minutes over normal time...just after 2
Then we had to wait 20 minutes at the 10th
With a 2 tee start there were 4 groups waiting....and it was painfully slow on the back 9
2 1/2 hours to play, waiting on every shot, waiting on every tee for 6 or 7 minutes ..
There were simply too many people on the course.....
If only there was a way to control the numbers on the course....

Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that. TTy BRS with 10 minute intervals and nobody can cut in on the 10th unless the whole,of the 9th is clear OR no cutting in whatsoever on the 10th.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Sorry to hear that. TTy BRS with 10 minute intervals and nobody can cut in on the 10th unless the whole,of the 9th is clear OR no cutting in whatsoever on the 10th.
		
Click to expand...

Bliss....


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Taking nearly 4 1/4 hours as a 2 ball this afternoon
One massive problem with not having a booking system is there's no control over the number of people who want to play.
We started around 12.30
It wasn't fast be we ticked along and turned about 15 minutes over normal time...just after 2
Then we had to wait 20 minutes at the 10th
With a 2 tee start there were 4 groups waiting....and it was painfully slow on the back 9
2 1/2 hours to play, waiting on every shot, waiting on every tee for 6 or 7 minutes ..
There were simply too many people on the course.....
If only there was a way to control the numbers on the course....

Click to expand...

Sounds like a nightmare all around. 
I couldn’t play at a course with a two tee start. I can’t get my head around that. Just screams hold up. 

I’ll hazard a guess that at the first tee people tee off when the fairway is clear rather than the green? That’s a big culprit for bunching up and slow rounds as well.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 3, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Sounds like a nightmare all around.
I couldn’t play at a course with a two tee start. I can’t get my head around that. Just screams hold up.

I’ll hazard a guess that at the first tee people tee off when the fairway is clear rather than the green? That’s a big culprit for bunching up and slow rounds as well.
		
Click to expand...

Got it in one..
When we had to book, during covid, we barely had any holdups......I wonder what the reason was..


----------



## Slime (Apr 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Removing preffered lies a month early when the course isn’t ready
		
Click to expand...




Liverpoolphil said:



			The period EG allow is from 1st October until the 30th April - anything after that requires county approval
		
Click to expand...

Are you saying your course has removed preferred lies a month earlier than EG allow/suggest/recommend?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 3, 2022)

Over 4 1/2 hours in a medal and a group containing the usual slow play suspect losing over two holes and the course stacking up. Because he was going well and looking for a pick up from the swindle more than winning the event (he played with the guy that won and so knew that wasn't on the cards) it was sod everyone else. Formal letter of complaint has been filed but the manager, captain and committee haven't the balls to do anything so it'll get swept under the carpet and he'll continue to lose holes every time there is a competition.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 3, 2022)

Slime said:



			Are you saying your course has removed preferred lies a month earlier than EG allow/suggest/recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Preffered lies were removed 1st April


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Preffered lies were removed 1st April
		
Click to expand...

That’s a joke


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 3, 2022)

Started at the 8th and having an amazing round going walking down to the 1st tee - a friend of mine is waiting for me by the green.  Didn't have the heart to tell him I wanted to carry on playing on my own.  Naturally dropped a few shots in those last seven holes.  Made him buy me a drink to make up for it!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			Sounds like a nightmare all around.
I couldn’t play at a course with a two tee start. I can’t get my head around that. *Just screams hold up.*
....
		
Click to expand...

You obviously don't know how, or why, it works then!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 3, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Preffered lies were removed 1st April
		
Click to expand...

The date could have some significance!


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 4, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You obviously don't know how, or why, it works then!
		
Click to expand...

I thought that was glaringly blatant with the sentence before the one you bolded,  and amplified with the words used in the sentence you bolded.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 4, 2022)

Jamesbrown said:



			I thought that was glaringly blatant with the sentence before the one you bolded,  and amplified with the words used in the sentence you bolded.
		
Click to expand...

Well it's pretty simple really and it really can work - but only in Winter (or small fields), effectively adding up to 9 tee times to the reduced number of Winter times available, or shrinking the timespan of fields with 18 or fewer groups (to that of 9-ish). The pace is no slower than normal. It just gets up to 9 (most clubs don't usually push it to the limit though) extra groups on from first light, so course usage is optimised. It actually is 'most beneficial' on courses where the standard round time is long. On 'quick' courses, the benefits are not so great - or might even be non-existent/detrimental!


----------



## Depreston (Apr 4, 2022)

Rip the driver in social/daft knocks alone 

comp off the whites = SLICE TIME


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 4, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Rip the driver in social/daft knocks alone 

comp off the whites = SLICE TIME
		
Click to expand...

This. 

On my own I'm not trying to outdrive anybody so I focus on getting my tempo right and generally drive it pretty well.

Unfortunately my regular PPs all absolutely tonk it so I start chasing them and it all goes to pot 😂.


----------



## Depreston (Apr 4, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			This.

On my own I'm not trying to outdrive anybody so I focus on getting my tempo right and generally drive it pretty well.

Unfortunately my regular PPs all absolutely tonk it so I start chasing them and it all goes to pot 😂.
		
Click to expand...

Aye i'm hoping it was just down to being off the whites for the first time and knowing there'd be no run on the fairways it sorted itself out by the 8th hole.

You wouldn't want me in the trenches like only takes one bad drive and that's it wheels are off until i have a wide open fairway


----------



## DaveR (Apr 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Over 4 1/2 hours in a medal and a group containing the usual slow play suspect losing over two holes and the course stacking up. Because he was going well and looking for a pick up from the swindle more than winning the event (he played with the guy that won and so knew that wasn't on the cards) it was sod everyone else. Formal letter of complaint has been filed but the manager, captain and committee haven't the balls to do anything so it'll get swept under the carpet and he'll continue to lose holes every time there is a competition.
		
Click to expand...

Get the boys together and drag him round the back of the clubhouse for a straightener


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 4, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			That's nothing!

I've played with a 22 handicapper who uses a GPS AND a range finder AND then paces out to the front of the green for everything under 100 yards or so. And yet his ball striking is so woefully inconsistent that none of them are worth doing in isolation, let alone all three together! 🙄
		
Click to expand...


----------



## sunshine (Apr 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			That’s a joke
		
Click to expand...

Why is that a joke? Are the fairways at Phil's club really muddy?

I played Woodhall Spa and Luffenham Heath last week and there was no need for preferred lies on the fairways. Even on my parkland course, yesterday I only touched my ball once on the fairway, and that was because I could rather than because I needed to.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 4, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Why is that a joke? Are the fairways at Phil's club really muddy?

I played Woodhall Spa and Luffenham Heath last week and there was no need for preferred lies on the fairways. Even on my parkland course, yesterday I only touched my ball once on the fairway, and that was because I could rather than because I needed to.
		
Click to expand...

I don’t think the course is too far away , the front 9 was fine , didn’t have any issues really but there are a few patches 

There are 4/5 holes on the back that just need a bit more warmth and covering of grass to grow. It was just a couple weeks too early to bring off preffered lies


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 4, 2022)

Strangely enough we announced an end to preferred lies via the website this morning (meaning 90% of the membership will be blissfully unaware). It was drying out nicely at the weekend but of course raining again today and like LP's course good in some parts but a few holes on the back nine that need a little more time and so would like to have seen preferred lies in place until Easter when we have a board event


----------



## IanM (Apr 4, 2022)

No prefered lies in place for the first time on Saturday.   Wasn't a problem.   But of rain about this week, might change things!

That's on the website,  the pre weekend email and we have an A Frame on the first tee every Saturday stating the comp format, allowances and any course conditions etc.   No excuse not to be absolutely clear


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 4, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Why is that a joke? Are the fairways at Phil's club really muddy?

I played Woodhall Spa and Luffenham Heath last week and there was no need for preferred lies on the fairways. Even on my parkland course, yesterday I only touched my ball once on the fairway, and that was because I could rather than because I needed to.
		
Click to expand...


because he said they were removed on 1st April, you know that date when jokes are quite common.


----------



## Patster1969 (Apr 4, 2022)

Was supposed to be playing the 2010 course at Celtic Manor tomorrow - thank you covid


----------



## tomshanks (Apr 4, 2022)

Broken tees being left in tee boxes. Puts you right off when you clip one on your takeaway!


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			That’s a joke
		
Click to expand...

 It is OK to take preferred lies off before 30th April but after that date County authorisation is required I understnd.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 4, 2022)

Teeing mats at Little Hay today. They were the kind you can put a tee in anywhere, but far too soft which made it a challenge just to get the tee to stay upright! Plus they were too small. A couple of times to hit at the angle I wanted with driver, my heels were off the back edge of it.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2022)

Paul McGinley
😡😡😡


----------



## Slab (Apr 6, 2022)

Players (pros mostly) who have ball and marker on the green at the same time (other than the act of marking or replacing the ball)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			Paul McGinley
😡😡😡
		
Click to expand...

Was going to raise you a Montry and Roe but no you win


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Was going to raise you a Montry and Roe but no you win
		
Click to expand...

He's a right knob.
I can put up with Monty but Roe is a desert head too.
And don't get me started on Naga Munterchetty...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			He's a right knob.
I can put up with Monty but Roe is a desert head too.
And don't get me started on Naga Munterchetty...
		
Click to expand...

Naga is interesting. Not sure why you hate her so much especially as a golfer. She did some good stuff about getting women and juniors into golf


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Naga is interesting. Not sure why you hate her so much especially as a golfer. She did some good stuff about getting women and juniors into golf
		
Click to expand...

I don't hate her, just a huge dislike.
She just gets my hackles up


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 6, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I don't hate her, just a huge dislike.
She just gets my hackles up
		
Click to expand...

 Shes one of my missus' random irritations as well and I can see why to be fair. Shes brutal at times. 

I find her rather attractive which winds my missus up even more.

Plus when I met her at the gym once she was lovely.


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 6, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I find her rather attractive.
		
Click to expand...

I bet you're a crap putter with eyesight like that...
😱😱😱😱


----------



## Dando (Apr 6, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Just got an email from Online Golf asking if I need to restock with balls after the weekend.....cheeky buggers

Click to expand...

I bet they email fragger every day


----------



## Imurg (Apr 6, 2022)

Dando said:



			I bet they email fragger every day
		
Click to expand...

He has a Standing Order....


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

They've just published next season's membership fees. 30-39 category has gone up by £135. Every other category has gone up by £75 at most. Not sure why they've identified our demographic to foot the bill.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They've just published next season's membership fees. 30-39 category has gone up by £135. Every other category has gone up by £75 at most. Not sure why they've identified our demographic to foot the bill. 

Click to expand...

Don’t think you’ll get much sympathy on here. Don’t forget you can afford a smart phone and a new car you can afford golf membership. 
Not my thoughts, but the thoughts and comments you are likely to get from people who play the most but also get discounted fees.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Don’t think you’ll get much sympathy on here. Don’t forget you can afford a smart phone and a new car you can afford golf membership.
Not my thoughts, but the thoughts and comments you are likely to get from people who play the most but also get discounted fees.
		
Click to expand...

I figured memberships would all go up, just don't understand why 30-39 has gone up the most by far. There are categories above (full) and also below (20s, 5-day, etc) that one.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I figured memberships would all go up, just don't understand why 30-39 has gone up the most by far. There are categories above (full) and also below (20s, 5-day, etc) that one.
		
Click to expand...

Maybe your category went up by a smaller amount a year or 2 back and they're resetting the balance...


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 7, 2022)

I have The Masters on whilst working from home. I’m already bored to death with the non-stop talk and coverage about Tiger. I never knew that he’s had back surgery, knee surgery, and nearly had his leg amputated after a near fatal car crash. Part of me wants him to miss the cut so that they will stop the incessant hype. Do they know that there are another 89 competitors taking part? The only thing that they haven’t shown is the outside of the 💩house door whilst he takes his pre-round dump.


----------



## Dando (Apr 7, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			I have The Masters on whilst working from home. I’m already bored to death with the non-stop talk and coverage about Tiger. I never knew that he’s had back surgery, knee surgery, and nearly had his leg amputated after a near fatal car crash. Part of me wants him to miss the cut so that they will stop the incessant hype. Do they know that there are another 89 competitors taking part? The only thing that they haven’t shown is the outside of the 💩house door whilst he takes his pre-round dump.
		
Click to expand...

I had no idea tiger was playing


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

As good as it is to see him back playing, I feel it's incredibly disrespectful to the rest of the field..
Tiger is not bigger than Golf...


----------



## GB72 (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I figured memberships would all go up, just don't understand why 30-39 has gone up the most by far. There are categories above (full) and also below (20s, 5-day, etc) that one.
		
Click to expand...

Because any time anyone treis to up the fees for the younger age groups ther hear cries of 'think of the children' and 'how will the game develop and expand' whilst if you up the fees for the older members it is cries of 'we are on fixed incomes' (look at the cars in the car part on seniors days)  and we are the lifeblood of the club and been loyal for decades (yet are the ones with flasks of tee in the clubhouse and bring their own sandwiches) and so they take the easy option and sting the middle aged working members who they know have to pay if the wnat a game on a weekend and are unlikley to go off to another sport.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			As good as it is to see him back playing, I feel it's incredibly disrespectful to the rest of the field..
Tiger is not bigger than Golf...
		
Click to expand...

To give the media credit, in some aspects he is. Simple fact is that you will watch/listen to the masters as an avid golf fan. Tiger Woods is about the only golfer who may get non-golf fans to watch or lesser golf fans to subscribe to a sport chanel of for the week. Sad state of affairs but pretty accurate I guess so, as far as promotion, marketing, selling ads and selling subscriptions are concerned, Tiger is bigger than golf.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 7, 2022)

I hope Tiger has a crap round today...whether he sticks around I don't care. I knew they would spend a lot of time talking about him, but is it really any different from (fill in your star football player) athletes who gets almost all of the attention even though they've got lots of teammates?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

Gary Player - zero class and respect 

Such an unlikable character


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I figured memberships would all go up, just don't understand why 30-39 has gone up the most by far. There are categories above (full) and also below (20s, 5-day, etc) that one.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think over 30s should get any discount. Taking the urine really and means the over 40s are subsidising them when many in 30-40 age group will be at peak earnings


----------



## GB72 (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I don't think over 30s should get any discount. Taking the urine really and means the over 40s are subsidising them when many in 30-40 age group will be at peak earnings
		
Click to expand...

Personally think that every member over 25 (gives enough time to finsih education and start working) should pay exactly the same. No other age benefits, no benefits based on gender and no 5 day or other options. That would be fair as everyone contributes exactly the same to the running and upkeep of the club.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Personally think that every member over 25 (gives enough time to finsih education and start working) should pay exactly the same. No other age benefits, no benefits based on gender and no 5 day or other options. That would be fair as everyone contributes exactly the same to the running and upkeep of the club.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that. Maybe up to 28 max


----------



## GB72 (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I agree with that. Maybe up to 28 max
		
Click to expand...

Sounds fair, happy for a subsidised membership until people have had a chance to get their life going. There after, same for everyone (and if I were feeling particularly egalitarian, a lottery every year for lockers and trolley parking)


----------



## cliveb (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I figured memberships would all go up, just don't understand why 30-39 has gone up the most by far. There are categories above (full) and also below (20s, 5-day, etc) that one.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to be flippant and suggest that the fuddy-duddies have been alarmed at the number of new members in the 30-39 age range, and want to put a stop to any danger of further dilution of their much-loved traditions.

But in all seriousness, have you asked the general manager or a board member for the rationale?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

Touch of short sightedness going on and also I suspect a lack of understanding of the demographic of golf

Many clubs around the last 10 years offered reduced memberships for the under 40’s for a reason - there was a distinct lack of them at the golf club and clubs needed to bring in younger people so many clubs offered reduced and incremental yearly subs 

There is a false perception that under 30 or 40 have this big pot of money to spend - not true , many are starting careers , buying first house , starting family , paying Uni fees etc and whilst they have reduced fees I bet a lot of them don’t play as much as the over 40 plus players 

Clubs will look to balance things but imo clubs will and should continue to look to bring in members for the future and that includes reduced fees


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 7, 2022)

People who don't understand that Sky don't control what they can show at The Masters.


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 7, 2022)

Sorry, but going to have to put 'seniors' into the randon golf irritation category. (And I qualify by age ...) 

But, gawd they are slow. Played in the monthly seniors stableford about 2 weeks ago and lost the will to live by about the 4th hole.  So slow that I swore 'never again' - but relented enough to play in this week's seniors inter-club match. Think I watched two whole tins of paint dry. Good job I played well enough to ensure our 4ball match finished on the 13th otherwise I'd have missed lunch. (Have withdrawn from next week's match as I fear I'd harm someone ...)


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2022)

Not a fan of aged related golf fees even though my own club has them up to 35. Have always said it is unfair and arbitary


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

cliveb said:



			I was going to be flippant and suggest that the fuddy-duddies have been alarmed at the number of new members in the 30-39 age range, and want to put a stop to any danger of further dilution of their much-loved traditions.

But in all seriousness, have you asked the general manager or a board member for the rationale?
		
Click to expand...

I have sent an email back trying to politely for the thinking besides our bracket getting a much bigger increase, yes. Not sure if I'll get a reply, I don't always.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Touch of short sightedness going on and also I suspect a lack of understanding of the demographic of golf

Many clubs around the last 10 years offered reduced memberships for the under 40’s for a reason - there was a distinct lack of them at the golf club and clubs needed to bring in younger people so many clubs offered reduced and incremental yearly subs

There is a false perception that under 30 or 40 have this big pot of money to spend - not true , many are starting careers , buying first house , starting family , paying Uni fees etc and whilst they have reduced fees I bet a lot of them don’t play as much as the over 40 plus players

Clubs will look to balance things but imo clubs will and should continue to look to bring in members for the future and that includes reduced fees
		
Click to expand...

100% agree with you! It's the old timers that have all the money these days. 



PNWokingham said:



			I don't think over 30s should get any discount. Taking the urine really and means the over 40s are subsidising them when *many in 30-40 age group will be at peak earnings*

Click to expand...

What does this even mean? Once people reach their 40s they never get a payrise ever again??


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			100% agree with you! It's the old timers that have all the money these days.


What does this even mean? Once people reach their 40s they never get a payrise ever again?? 

Click to expand...

 No. It means people between 30 and 40 can be earning serious money and maybe as much as they will earn post this age. Why should they get a discount that the rest of the over 40s in the club have to subsidise?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			No. It means people between 30 and 40 can be earning serious money and maybe as much as they will earn post this age. Why should they get a discount that the rest of the over 40s in the club have to subsidise?
		
Click to expand...

I still don't really understand your logic, and the answer is everything Liverpoolphil said above.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Using age as a criteria for golf club subs is a weak method in my view.
You'll get 40 year old earning average money but some will be on less, some substantially more.
Same at any age group. 
If you're going to, fairly, use age as the criteria then you have to Means Test everyone..
Why should a 30 year old on 80k a year pay less than a 45 year old on 50k..?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Using age as a criteria for golf club subs is a weak method in my view.
You'll get 40 year old earning average money but some will be on less, some substantially more.
Same at any age group.
If you're going to, fairly, use age as the criteria then you have to Means Test everyone..
Why should a 30 year old on 80k a year pay less than a 45 year old on 50k..?
		
Click to expand...

I think the point is it's solely to attract a demographic that is more lacking at most clubs. Attract younger members to build for the future. Nothing to do with what they presume people are earning.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I still don't really understand your logic, and the answer is everything Liverpoolphil said above.
		
Click to expand...

My logic is that anyone who gets a discount means that others are paying for it. The bit on earnings is just that people are generally good earners in their 30s and should not not to be subsidised. I think it is fair for people starting their career, up to late 20s for the good of the club and the game but a line needs drawing. The debate is where to draw that line


----------



## banjofred (Apr 7, 2022)

Almost 2/3 of golf membership is over 50. Go where the money is.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			My logic is that anyone who gets a discount means that others are paying for it. The bit on earnings is just that people are generally good earners in their 30s and should not not to be subsidised. I think it is fair for people starting their career, up to late 20s for the good of the club and the game but a line needs drawing. The debate is where to draw that line
		
Click to expand...

Its not a “discount” - it’s a membership fee for that age group and having sat through many meetings about it no one else is “subsidising” anyone else - it’s all budgeted 

It’s different level of membership groups and clubs tailor to address an imbalance 

Most clubs also limit the amount of under 40s etc they can have. 

The sport and golf clubs in generally need to lower their average age and age level membership categories are a preferred method that works


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			100% agree with you! It's the old timers that have all the money these
		
Click to expand...

Our club, like most do discounts related to age, I had a discussion with the Chairman who said the same to justify it. I did query how he knew older member available funds, and did he think that the young lad who turns up in his Porche needed a discount more than the vets who are on a pension.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Its not a “discount” - it’s a membership fee for that age group and having sat through many meetings about it no one else is “subsidising” anyone else - it’s all budgeted

It’s different level of membership groups and clubs tailor to address an imbalance

Most clubs also limit the amount of under 40s etc they can have.

The sport and golf clubs in generally need to lower their average age and age level membership categories are a preferred method that works
		
Click to expand...

So lower fees for younger members is there encourage more to join thus addressing an imbalance but...their numbers are limited...
Is that just counterproductive?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			So lower fees for younger members is there encourage more to join thus addressing an imbalance but...their numbers are limited...
Is that just counterproductive?
		
Click to expand...

Why is it ?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Because you're encouraging more younger, say 20-30 year old to join but in the same breath you're limiting the numbers...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Because you're encouraging more younger, say 20-30 year old to join but in the same breath you're limiting the numbers...
		
Click to expand...

Only counter productive if no one takes it up - if you have filled your quota which we have for example we have reduced the average age and have managed to move them through to the over 40 age bracket. That means the process has worked


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only counter productive if no one takes it up - if you have filled your quota which we have for example we have reduced the average age and have managed to move them through to the over 40 age bracket. That means the process has worked
		
Click to expand...

Fair do's.


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

When Tour Professional golfers aim for a bunker deliberately because it makes their next shot easier....


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Only counter productive if no one takes it up - if you have filled your quota which we have for example we have reduced the average age and have managed to move them through to the over 40 age bracket. That means the process has worked
		
Click to expand...

I agree with most of the ideas. The issue is where is the cutoff from non-full-paying memberships. I think 40 is too high and around 28 to 30 about fair.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

I don't understand the logic that it's not a discount. If men pay £1500 for a 7 day membership and a 30 year old gets a reduction its clearly a discount to attract them, and hope that they stay when they pay the full amount. 

I get that clubs are legally allowed to reduce prices to attract under represented groups but it's quite wrong to assume older people are better off the your average 35 year old.  I personally get £100 reduction from my club because I'm on a state pension and have been a member more than 20 years and its listed clearly as a discount


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I don't understand the logic that it's not a discount. If men pay £1500 for a 7 day membership and a 30 year old gets a reduction its clearly a discount to attract them, and hope that they stay when they pay the full amount.

I get that clubs are legally allowed to reduce prices to attract under represented groups but it's quite wrong to assume older people are better off the your average 35 year old.  I personally get £100 reduction from my club because I'm on a state pension and have been a member more than 20 years and its listed clearly as a discount
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It isn't the full price members +35 pay so has to be seen as a discount. I get the logic that you want to get them in and keep them in rather than players coming in on a cheap rate and then look elsewhere for the next good deal. I am sure that still happens although joining fees may help curb that. I don't see how a club can arbitrarily decide one band has less or more earning power than another.


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 7, 2022)

Maybe it's got nothing to do with any assumption of wealth? Maybe it's more about a price based on estimated usage of the course?
I'll bet the average 30 year old member gets to play far less golf than the average 70 year old member, simply due to having less available time.
More use =higher justified cost. Maybe?


----------



## Imurg (Apr 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Maybe it's got nothing to do with any assumption of wealth? Maybe it's more about a price based on estimated usage of the course?
I'll bet the average 30 year old member gets to play far less golf than the average 70 year old member, simply due to having less available time.
More use =higher justified cost. Maybe?
		
Click to expand...

What about the average 30 year old vs the average 40 year old..?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			I agree with most of the ideas. The issue is where is the cutoff from non-full-paying memberships. I think 40 is too high and around 28 to 30 about fair.
		
Click to expand...

It depends on how the club does it - most do it incremental so each year there is a small increase until they hit the highest level , it’s the same when members hit 70 and then they start to get small reductions 

It’s membership categories for the time of life and based on a multiple items


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What about the average 30 year old vs the average 40 year old..?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah that's why I said maybe? 😉🤷‍♂️😂

I still find it hard to believe that it's based on a presumption of spare income to be honest. That just doesn't make any sense to me. 🤷‍♂️


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Maybe it's got nothing to do with any assumption of wealth? Maybe it's more about a price based on estimated usage of the course?
I'll bet the average 30 year old member gets to play far less golf than the average 70 year old member, simply due to having less available time.
More use =higher justified cost. Maybe?
		
Click to expand...

But probably not less than the 40 to 55 or 60 age groups. I have seen a massive upsurge in play at my club and it is driven by the under 40s. Every club is different but that is certainly true at our place


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Maybe it's got nothing to do with any assumption of wealth? Maybe it's more about a price based on estimated usage of the course?
I'll bet the average 30 year old member gets to play far less golf than the average 70 year old member, simply due to having less available time.
More use =higher justified cost. Maybe?
		
Click to expand...

Its difficult to assume anything to do with golf. I see the same lads playing quite regularly, as I do retired members, I also know some young, and old, who can only play once a week, due to various reasons which may be time available,  fitness, work etc etc. Some members are happy to play only a few times a year as the fees aren't an issue, one of my younger playing mates only manages about 40 rounds a year, another of similar age  manages three time that. You pays your money you takes your chance!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

Imurg said:



			What about the average 30 year old vs the average 40 year old..?
		
Click to expand...

Can only go by our tee bookings and others that have submitted to membership workshops but the age groups playing the most rounds are 

65 plus - average 3 times a week
40 - 65 - average 2.5 times a week
30 - 40 average twice a week 
18-30 - average 1.5 times a week

the juniors (under 18 ) - during school holidays are around 5 times a week 

There is also seasonal changes with many more 40 plus playing evening golf


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Can only go by our tee bookings and others that have submitted to membership workshops but the age groups playing the most rounds are 

65 plus - average 3 times a week
40 - 65 - average 2.5 times a week
30 - 40 average twice a week 
18-30 - average 1.5 times a week

the juniors (under 18 ) - during school holidays are around 5 times a week 

There is also seasonal changes with many more 40 plus playing evening golf
		
Click to expand...

So it's quite likely that the 40 to 65 plus are bringing in much more income to the club with more bar spend, club match contributions, dinners etc if they spend more time at their clubs


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			So it's quite likely that the 40 to 65 plus are bringing in much more income to the club with more bar spend, club match contributions, dinners etc if they spend more time at their clubs
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily so - and it’s certainly not the case for us , the top 3 spenders behind the bar at our place have been under 40 , playing golf and being at the club doesn’t automatically mean they spend more money behind the bar - the lowest spenders behind the bar are the over 65’s

All this stuff including incremental fees etc has been done after a lot of research and work - it’s not just about giving people cheap golf


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not necessarily so - and it’s certainly not the case for us , the top 3 spenders behind the bar at our place have been under 40 , playing golf and being at the club doesn’t automatically mean they spend more money behind the bar - the lowest spenders behind the bar are the over 65’s

All this stuff including incremental fees etc has been done after a lot of research and work - it’s not just about giving people cheap golf
		
Click to expand...

At my club, most older members go in for a tea , coffee or something stronger after their round 3 or 4 times a week.


----------



## Neilds (Apr 7, 2022)

The PGA Tour website leaderboard being about 30 minutes out of date with the live action. Usually it is a lot more accurate and up to date


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Not necessarily so - and it’s certainly not the case for us , the top 3 spenders behind the bar at our place have been under 40 , playing golf and being at the club doesn’t automatically mean they spend more money behind the bar - the lowest spenders behind the bar are the over 65’s

All this stuff including incremental fees etc has been done after a lot of research and work - it’s not just about giving people cheap golf
		
Click to expand...

 3 under 40's may be, it's likely to be the same at mine on an individual basis but that doesnt mean that the overall top spenders are under 40's as a whole,  and the reduced membership should be included as part of that calculation. Also, if under 40's spend most in the bar is it safe to assume they can afford to pay more for the golf?

I agree it's not intended to be "giving people cheap golf ", it's about attracting a younger demographic which is a good thing for clubs, if they can retain those members when the fees reach the full amount. But my real point is that it is clearly a discount


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			My logic is that anyone who gets a discount means that others are paying for it. The bit on earnings is just that people are generally good earners in their 30s and should not not to be subsidised. I think it is fair for people starting their career, up to late 20s for the good of the club and the game but a line needs drawing. The debate is where to draw that line
		
Click to expand...

Many people entering their 30s are buying houses, having kids, don't have much disposable income if any. This will be why there are discounts to attract people in their 30s. The cut off does vary by club, I've more often seen it up to 35 for the clubs in my area. My club having it up to 39 was part of the appeal for me, since it benefits me obviously. Although not as much now as it did.  
My new fee will be 1390, up from 1255. Last year's _full _membership was 1450 (now 1525) so looking at it that way, it's not much of a discount anymore.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Yeah that's why I said maybe? 😉🤷‍♂️😂

I still find it hard to believe that it's based on a presumption of spare income to be honest. That just doesn't make any sense to me. 🤷‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

It's not. That's just something people up when they're bitter about some getting cheaper rates than them.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Many people entering their 30s are buying houses, having kids, don't have much disposable income if any. This will be why there are discounts to attract people in their 30s. The cut off does vary by club, I've more often seen it up to 35 for the clubs in my area. My club having it up to 39 was part of the appeal for me, since it benefits me obviously. Although not as much now as it did.  
My new fee will be 1390, up from 1255. Last year's _full _membership was 1450 (now 1525) so looking at it that way, it's not much of a discount anymore.
		
Click to expand...

It was no different when I was in my 30' s - I couldn't think of playing golf, and, most clubs had a waiting list and joining fee.

Why should you get a discount at 38 over a 39 year old earning less than you ?


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			It was no different when I was in my 30' s - I couldn't think of playing golf, and, most clubs had a waiting list and joining fee.

Why should you get a discount at 38 over a 39 year old earning less than you ?
		
Click to expand...

Because the club wants to attract more members of a certain age bracket. As discussed. Ultimately if I then stay a member for long enough I end up paying the full rate, however the age-related rate got me in there in the first place.


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Many people entering their 30s are buying houses, having kids, don't have much disposable income if any. This will be why there are discounts to attract people in their 30s. The cut off does vary by club, I've more often seen it up to 35 for the clubs in my area. My club having it up to 39 was part of the appeal for me, since it benefits me obviously. Although not as much now as it did.  
My new fee will be 1390, up from 1255. Last year's _full _membership was 1450 (now 1525) so looking at it that way, it's not much of a discount anymore.
		
Click to expand...

And so do older people. You are well onto adulthood and careers by 30, let alone 40, when you could have grandkids. What other areas of life do people entering or approaching middle age get age- related discounts? Council tax, electricity bills, health clubs etc, etc


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			And so do older people. You are well onto adulthood and careers by 30, let alone 40, when you could have grandkids. What other areas of life do people entering or approaching middle age get age- related discounts? Council tax, electricity bills, health clubs etc, etc
		
Click to expand...

Well none of those things are in need of attracting a younger customer base are they?


----------



## phillarrow (Apr 7, 2022)

Golf clubs are businesses. If they didn't need to do this, they wouldn't. The fact that so many do suggests it works. Whatever the rationale, or supposed unfairness, if it makes more golf clubs financially viable in the long run, it's a good thing surely?


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

Seniors comp this morning. The greens were covered in pitch marks and half the bunkers are full of footprints.


----------



## IainP (Apr 7, 2022)

Neilds said:



			The PGA Tour website leaderboard being about 30 minutes out of date with the live action. Usually it is a lot more accurate and up to date
		
Click to expand...

It's not a pga tour event, so forgivable IMO. Have you tried the Masters site?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

phillarrow said:



			Golf clubs are businesses. If they didn't need to do this, they wouldn't. The fact that so many do suggests it works. Whatever the rationale, or supposed unfairness, if it makes more golf clubs financially viable in the long run, it's a good thing surely?
		
Click to expand...

To a level yes. But it is where the cut off should be. Some are 25, some 28, 30, 34, 35 and some as high as 40.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 7, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			To a level yes. But it is where the cut off should be. Some are 25, some 28, 30, 34, 35 and some as high as 40.
		
Click to expand...

It’s up to each club to decide. I’d imagine they will decide based on the demographics of their particular location.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Because the club wants to attract more members of a certain age bracket. As discussed. Ultimately if I then stay a member for long enough I end up paying the full rate, however the age-related rate got me in there in the first place.
		
Click to expand...


Without a discount you wouldn't have taken up golf?


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			It’s up to each club to decide. I’d imagine they will decide based on the demographics of their particular location.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with that and was going to say but still believe discounts for 39 year olds is wrong


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Without a discount you wouldn't have taken up golf?
		
Click to expand...

A lot of people wouldn’t have joined a club if they had to pay full whack right from the off - especially the younger generation, that’s just a researched fact. 6/8 years ago the sport was struggling , clubs were closing , young people weren’t taking up the sport because it wasn’t cost effective for them to do so. Things needed to change and that’s why many clubs looked at various ways to get younger people into the sport and into clubs and then keep them there.

It shouldn’t matter to others what a younger person pays - it’s there for a reason , same with the older generation paying less as well - as long as you think you are getting value for money then that’s all that matters.

If people have a better idea on getting younger people to take up the sport and join clubs then step forward

Just think if those younger people hadn’t joined ok reduce fees then how does the club fill the financial and member gap


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lot of people wouldn’t have joined a club if they had to pay full whack right from the off - especially the younger generation, that’s just a researched fact. 6/8 years ago the sport was struggling , clubs were closing , young people weren’t taking up the sport because it wasn’t cost effective for them to do so. Things needed to change and that’s why many clubs looked at various ways to get younger people into the sport and into clubs and then keep them there.

It shouldn’t matter to others what a younger person pays - it’s there for a reason , same with the older generation paying less as well - as long as you think you are getting value for money then that’s all that matters.

If people have a better idea on getting younger people to take up the sport and join clubs then step forward

Just think if those younger people hadn’t joined ok reduce fees then how does the club fill the financial and member gap
		
Click to expand...

Yes, golf was hit hard and something needed to be done. Clubs could have gone the other way and tried to attract  the 50 + year olds who had maybe, recently given up football, cricket, rugby etc and offered no discounts to join but placed some of their first years fees to offer some lessons with the pro's. They probably wouldn't then leave when the fees went to full price. I'd be interested how many 20 to 30 year old members stay at the club, which offered a discount, to old age. I personally am content with 20 to 35 year olds getting a phased discount but not above that age.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 7, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



*It’s up to each club to decide.* I’d imagine they will decide based on the demographics of their particular location.
		
Click to expand...

But some on this site would say roll ups don't count in this......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Yes, golf was hit hard and something needed to be done. Clubs could have gone the other way and tried to attract  the 50 + year olds who had maybe, recently given up football, cricket, rugby etc and offered no discounts to join but placed some of their first years fees to offer some lessons with the pro's. They probably wouldn't then leave when the fees went to full price. I'd be interested how many 20 to 30 year old members stay at the club, which offered a discount, to old age. I personally am content with 20 to 35 year olds getting a phased discount but not above that age.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you target that demographic when it’s not an area where clubs were having issues getting people in - 50 plus people aren’t going to be your future of the club - clubs already had the people that stopped playing cricket or rugby etc - that was already a core area of the club. Most clubs are full of those people already. 

What clubs and golf wanted to bring back were the juniors that stopped or the people that wanted to start in their 20’s , get the age demographic down to get the image of the sport improved from being an old man’s game and being stuffy and expensive 

When we started it we had 2 people aged and 18-30 and 3 30-40 - before lockdown we had increased to 25 18-30 and around 50 30-40 year olds , and bar the odd one most are still in the club and those hitting 40 stayed. Why does it matter if it’s 40 or 35 when it changes - it’s all incremental and the difference between 35 and 40 won’t be too significant 

As i said those people filled empty spots , they didn’t stop others joining , and those empty spots brought in money that helps balance the fees 

There is a reason why all the clubs bar the odd one do it


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Why would you target that demographic when it’s not an area where clubs were having issues getting people in - 50 plus people aren’t going to be your future of the club - clubs already had the people that stopped playing cricket or rugby etc - that was already a core area of the club. Most clubs are full of those people already. 

What clubs and golf wanted to bring back were the juniors that stopped or the people that wanted to start in their 20’s , get the age demographic down to get the image of the sport improved from being an old man’s game and being stuffy and expensive 

When we started it we had 2 people aged and 18-30 and 3 30-40 - before lockdown we had increased to 25 18-30 and around 50 30-40 year olds , and bar the odd one most are still in the club and those hitting 40 stayed. Why does it matter if it’s 40 or 35 when it changes - it’s all incremental and the difference between 35 and 40 won’t be too significant 

As i said those people filled empty spots , they didn’t stop others joining , and those empty spots brought in money that helps balance the fees 

There is a reason why all the clubs bar the odd one do it
		
Click to expand...

All I said was that they could (not should) have gone that way and it would have needed less new recruits to plug the financial gap, don't assume I felt it was the best way to go but a bunch of 50 year olds joining would have resolved the cash issues, there were clubs closing in my area and other clubs in the area were very happy to take on their ex members irrespective  of age - no one said no to them  as they wanted younger players. There was no doubt that the incentives given for younger players to join, and the scrapping of joining fees wasn't well received by a fair few members who, in some cases, had paid a fair sum to join and resented someone likely earning more than them getting a better deal, I was on committee and heard the complaints. 

At the moment, golf is in a renaissance and lots of clubs are full so is there still a need to offer these discounts or are they so ingrained in golf that we would lose members in droves?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 7, 2022)

chrisd said:



			At the moment, golf is in a renaissance and lots of clubs are full so is there still a need to offer these discounts or are they so ingrained in golf that we would lose members in droves?
		
Click to expand...

The problem is the clubs experienced a boom during covid but as we return to normality the same issues that put people off before covid will rear their head again - less time due to commuting and work/family etc. Meaning a golf membership is underutilised and individuals decide that actually they can't afford to keep it.

I myself fall into the associate bracket and pay a discounted rate at my club. Fortunately my company has embraced working from home "post" covid and that means I can get out during the week after work. Also because I'm working from home i see far more of my partner and child which means I don't feel as guilty leaving the house for a round.

If I was working in the office, with a 45 minute each way commute, and a young family at home, AND paying full whack for a membership - I'd have to think very hard about whether or not it was worth it - to be honest I would probably not renew.

Of my regular playing group of 8 with a similar age I'd say that 3 are in the same boat and 2 will be soon once kids arrive etc.


----------



## Slime (Apr 7, 2022)

Sandy Lyle.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 7, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			The problem is the clubs experienced a boom during covid but as we return to normality the same issues that put people off before covid will rear their head again - less time due to commuting and work/family etc. Meaning a golf membership is underutilised and individuals decide that actually they can't afford to keep it.

I myself fall into the associate bracket and pay a discounted rate at my club. Fortunately my company has embraced working from home "post" covid and that means I can get out during the week after work. Also because I'm working from home i see far more of my partner and child which means I don't feel as guilty leaving the house for a round.

If I was working in the office, with a 45 minute each way commute, and a young family at home, AND paying full whack for a membership - I'd have to think very hard about whether or not it was worth it - to be honest I would probably not renew.

Of my regular playing group of 8 with a similar age I'd say that 3 are in the same boat and 2 will be soon once kids arrive etc.
		
Click to expand...

It's my fear too that clubs will see a drop off again, for the reasons you highlight but also we are going into a recession and I think the £100 ' ish pounds per month for the pleasure of golf may be the sacrifice to pay for energy Bill's, food. Petrol etc etc.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			They've just published next season's membership fees. 30-39 category has gone up by £135. Every other category has gone up by £75 at most. Not sure why they've identified our demographic to foot the bill. 

Click to expand...




cliveb said:



			But in all seriousness, have you asked the general manager or a board member for the rationale?
		
Click to expand...




Orikoru said:



			I have sent an email back trying to politely for the thinking besides our bracket getting a much bigger increase, yes. Not sure if I'll get a reply, I don't always.
		
Click to expand...

SO.... funny story. The club pro/acting general manager contacted me this morning, first by email and then over the phone. It turns out our 'financial director' made a cock-up. He was meant to increase all bands by 5%. It must have simply been a typo in our subscription on the email that was sent out, or a miscalculation. Our subs were meant to be in the region of 1320 rather than 1390 he suggested. Corrected rates will be sent out shortly.

So there's a lesson - it's always worth asking questions. I nearly didn't. But honestly, what a shambles that is. Still irritating that they've made such a blunder.


----------



## GB72 (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			SO.... funny story. The club pro/acting general manager contacted me this morning, first by email and then over the phone. It turns out our 'financial director' made a cock-up. He was meant to increase all bands by 5%. It must have simply been a typo in our subscription on the email that was sent out, or a miscalculation. Our subs were meant to be in the region of 1320 rather than 1390 he suggested. Corrected rates will be sent out shortly.

So there's a lesson - it's always worth asking questions. I nearly didn't. But honestly, what a shambles that is. Still irritating that they've made such a blunder.
		
Click to expand...

Typo or backtracking following complaints


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 8, 2022)

GB72 said:



			Typo or backtracking following complaints
		
Click to expand...

Well, I don't know. It was the pro/acting gen manager who picked up my email but it wasn't him who sent the original email about the fees, that was addressed from the chairman - it's just that the replies go into some central inbox which he often seems to pick up. And his first response was "Sorry pal that’s just made me check with the financial director as considerably more than the 5%! Soon as I hear I’ll let you know." He's a sound bloke and I can believe he agreed with me and thought that something was wrong. Possible that the 'financial director' or the chairman was just trying it on and thought that a smaller section like ours wouldn't complain. Who knows. Our club can be a bit disorganised or haphazard I think, so I can believe it was a genuine error.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Well, I don't know. It was the pro/acting gen manager who picked up my email but it wasn't him who sent the original email about the fees, that was addressed from the chairman - it's just that the replies go into some central inbox which he often seems to pick up. And his first response was "Sorry pal that’s just made me check with the financial director as considerably more than the 5%! Soon as I hear I’ll let you know." He's a sound bloke and I can believe he agreed with me and thought that something was wrong. Possible that the 'financial director' or the chairman was just trying it on and thought that a smaller section like ours wouldn't complain. Who knows. Our club can be a bit disorganised or haphazard I think, so I can believe it was a genuine error.
		
Click to expand...

Either way, good to see them take responsibility and that they are taking action


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Apr 8, 2022)

This one was for my playing partner in the East Devon Open yesterday.

Par 4 2nd and he's got a 15 foot downhiller for birdie.   Hits it, gust of wind blows and doubles the speed, ball goes past the hole, 10 feet past, down a slope and he winds up with a 50 footer back for par.

I'll also throw in the gust that hit me at the top of my swing on the most exposed par-4 tee and I did well to hit it about 50 yards.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			SO.... funny story. The club pro/acting general manager contacted me this morning, first by email and then over the phone. It turns out our 'financial director' made a cock-up. He was meant to increase all bands by 5%. It must have simply been a typo in our subscription on the email that was sent out, or a miscalculation. Our subs were meant to be in the region of 1320 rather than 1390 he suggested. Corrected rates will be sent out shortly.

So there's a lesson - it's always worth asking questions. I nearly didn't. But honestly, what a shambles that is. Still irritating that they've made such a blunder.
		
Click to expand...

And I thought my subs were expensive.


----------



## Canary Kid (Apr 8, 2022)

The Rolex adverts during the Sky coverage ... the ones read by Hugh Bonneville.  What a load of pretentious meaningless claptrap!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 8, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			The Rolex adverts during the Sky coverage ... the ones read by Hugh Bonneville.  What a load of pretentious meaningless claptrap!
		
Click to expand...

But so nicely read 🤣🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			SO.... funny story. The club pro/acting general manager contacted me this morning, first by email and then over the phone. It turns out our 'financial director' made a cock-up. He was meant to increase all bands by 5%. It must have simply been a typo in our subscription on the email that was sent out, or a miscalculation. Our subs were meant to be in the region of 1320 rather than 1390 he suggested. Corrected rates will be sent out shortly.

So there's a lesson - it's always worth asking questions. I nearly didn't. But honestly, what a shambles that is. Still irritating that they've made such a blunder.
		
Click to expand...

You'll be able to afford to join the roll up then?


----------



## Pants (Apr 8, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			The Rolex adverts during the Sky coverage ...
		
Click to expand...

It was on in the pub tonight so I had no chance to avoid it.  Even the Rolex was showing the wrong time and day. Won't be wasting my money on one of those then.


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2022)

Played today in shotgun start. One of the 4 ball is notoriously doxy, so after our first hole I checked he'd written our score in the right box.  He wasn't chuffed I had.  

After 6 holes, there was a discussion of how many points to score because of stroke index... of course,  he had written the first score in space for hole 1.  

3 holes from the end he hit a low slice bullet towards our trolleys,  it hit mine square on the rotating switch, knocking it flying.  So I have a broken trolley that I have to push for rest of round. I also have to suss where to get new switch. Grrr


----------



## IanM (Apr 9, 2022)

Now I hear the GPS version is a complete unit, not just replace the switch  

Waiting on costs


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2022)

Scoring well again and missing out on any roll up money for the third week running by a point


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 10, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Scoring well again and missing out on any roll up money for the third week running by a point
		
Click to expand...

How much does the winner usually take home after they buy everyone in the roll up a drink?


Good luck in the medal today.


----------



## tobybarker (Apr 10, 2022)

Pants said:



			It was on in the pub tonight so I had no chance to avoid it.  Even the Rolex was showing the wrong time and day. Won't be wasting my money on one of those then. 

Click to expand...

That bloody sausage dog.....


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 10, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My friend and recent matchplay doubles partner is having shoulder surgery at some point in the coming months (he has dislocated it a number of times). There is a betterball knockout starting in April, so out of courtesy I just double-checked that he wouldn't be able to enter before asking our other friend. But bafflingly, he thinks he'll only take two weeks to recover from it. Even though he's having 6 months signed off from work. And he works in a hospital. So he thinks we should sign up, and I don't really know whether to do it or not. Wish I hadn't asked. 

Click to expand...

I think you do know what to do. Just for clarification, you ask your other friend, and may I suggest, you give this one a rocket!


----------



## Crazyface (Apr 10, 2022)

Our course has has a notice on the booking thing that we will be off mats all winter as they will be doing work on the all the teeing areas. Did they? Nope. 
And whilst I'm on, greens staff doing nothing to repair greens damaged by birds pecking and making hole, but moan about unrepaired pitch marks.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 10, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			How much does the winner usually take home after they buy everyone in the roll up a drink?


Good luck in the medal today.
		
Click to expand...

Saturday roll up we pay out first and second and they have a handicap cut for the following 3 weeks (2 shots for winning and 1 for second). It has really helped spread the cash around.


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Saturday roll up we pay out first and second and they have a handicap cut for the following 3 weeks (2 shots for winning and 1 for second). It has really helped spread the cash around.
		
Click to expand...

Shouldn't this be in the laughter thread?.....You know amongst the jokes that are allegedly funny because they make no sense 

Q - How much does the winner take home after buying everyone a drink?

A - He gets a handicap cut.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 11, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Shouldn't this be in the laughter thread?.....You know amongst the jokes that are allegedly funny because they make no sense 

Q - How much does the winner take home after buying everyone a drink?

*A - He gets a handicap cut.*

Click to expand...

And he'll be delighted with that if it lessens his chance of winning again and being out of pocket.


----------



## SteveW86 (Apr 11, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Shouldn't this be in the laughter thread?.....You know amongst the jokes that are allegedly funny because they make no sense 

Q - How much does the winner take home after buying everyone a drink?

A - He gets a handicap cut.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, another post which ignores the question.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 11, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			Shouldn't this be in the laughter thread?.....You know amongst the jokes that are allegedly funny because they make no sense 

Q - How much does the winner take home after buying everyone a drink?

A - He gets a handicap cut.
		
Click to expand...

Well if the winner paid for a round of drinks then of course he'd be out of pocket. Sadly you are mixing up the Saturday roll up where first and second take the cash and a cut is applied accordingly with the Sunday (bigger roll up) where the winner buys the drinks and the lowest score of the days acts as his "bitch" and has to order and serve all the drinks and clear the glasses down for the bar staff. This has a much bigger pot as it is £4 as opposed to £3 on a Saturday and on usually once a few have gone (if they are an early group and have stuff on, or people only wanting a single/quick drink) then the average take home AFTER the drinks is around £35-45 pounds. 

Maybe get the facts right before making such mocking comments that are erroneous


----------



## Whereditgo (Apr 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Well if the winner paid for a round of drinks then of course he'd be out of pocket. Sadly you are mixing up the Saturday roll up where first and second take the cash and a cut is applied accordingly with the Sunday (bigger roll up) where the winner buys the drinks and the lowest score of the days acts as his "bitch" and has to order and serve all the drinks and clear the glasses down for the bar staff. This has a much bigger pot as it is £4 as opposed to £3 on a Saturday and on usually once a few have gone (if they are an early group and have stuff on, or people only wanting a single/quick drink) then the average take home AFTER the drinks is around £35-45 pounds.

Maybe get the facts right before making such mocking comments that are erroneous
		
Click to expand...



I'm not mixing anything up, you gave an answer to a different question than was asked


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 12, 2022)

Receiving notification a week before an open I booked ages ago that the prize giving now requires Jacket and tie as it’s in the clubhouse lounge. 
If I’d of known I wouldn’t of booked with this company and booked with GAGT and their date instead.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 12, 2022)

Someone who slags off our course, saying the greens they've the worst they've been for years (which they are absolutely not) and then you find out they've only been a member at the club for a year or so.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 12, 2022)

Whereditgo said:





I'm not mixing anything up, you gave an answer to a different question than was asked 

Click to expand...

Nope. I've explained the two roll ups many times and the fact winner takes all on Sunday


Whereditgo said:



			Shouldn't this be in the laughter thread?.....You know amongst the jokes that are allegedly funny because they make no sense 

Q - How much does the winner take home after buying everyone a drink?

A - He gets a handicap cut.
		
Click to expand...

The implication the winner goes home out of pocket and with a handicap cut. You are simply wrong. No handicap cuts in the Sunday roll up and no - the winner never goes home losing money and always comes out in front. It's why we put it up to £4 as the fields were getting bigger and the margins were getting smaller. The Saturday roll up the first and second take the money paid and get a cut.

Very simple and answers the Q & A you raised. Playing the poster again and not seeing the answer you want to see


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 12, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Nope. I've explained the two roll ups many times and the fact winner takes all on Sunday
...
		
Click to expand...

Bleeding heck! I hope you aren't responsible for allocating drugs at work!
Nothing wrong with your answer, apart from the fact that it had nothing to do with the actual question! 


HomerJSimpson said:



			...
Very simple and answers the Q & A you raised. Playing the poster again and not seeing the answer you want to see
		
Click to expand...

And again...The answer had nothing to do with the actual question! As pointed out in the immediate reply!


----------



## IainP (Apr 12, 2022)

Shoulder impingement 🤨
Could have gone on the other thread but with 4 days off work approaching and decent weather forecast 🤬


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2022)

Midweek comp next week. Go to book

Hours worth of tee times (when I'm free) taken up by a society 

Appreciate society is a much needed revenue but it's the way the "golf operations" manager doesn't understand what his members want.

He reckons moving the comp (in future not this time as this is 3rd time they have done it now) isn't a good idea as he is former handicap sec blah blah 

Yet one of the current handicap sec is my playing partner and he is fuming about it and says the comp should just be moved.

Comps are published for the year. Societies are booked in, really shouldn't book on that day but if it causes an issue just move the comp and send an email to say it's been moved. I mean the societies appear before we are allowed to book... So that's enough notice.

The reply I got seemed like he thinks everyone who plays in the midweek comps is retired and can play when they want. Majority I know who play in them play around work or school run so the 10-11 slot is when they book


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 14, 2022)

Folk whinging about our rebuilt bunkers, both in respect of their severe faces and the sand.

It‘s clear to me that most times a ball gets into a terrible place in a bunker is due to a terrible shot (though in truth there is more chance of an ok shot getting trapped against a face by an idiotically placed rake).  Thin a shot straight  into a bunker then chances are it’ll plug where it hits, and if that is close to a face making a shot very difficult indeed, then is that the bunkers fault?  No it’s not.  Tough. Rub of green.  But no, the moaning I hear.

And as far as the sand…well it strikes me that the problem is their technique as I have no issues whatsoever getting out (and I was never a great bunker player until I learned what bounce was for)…as neither do those with it seems even a vaguely half decent technique.  In fact, that the sand is now pretty consistent across all bunkers makes things much more down to technique than my having to consider type or depth of sand.

But we know that, for whinging, bunkers are pretty much always member enemy #1


----------



## HeftyHacker (Apr 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Midweek comp next week. Go to book

Hours worth of tee times (when I'm free) taken up by a society 

Appreciate society is a much needed revenue but it's the way the "golf operations" manager doesn't understand what his members want.

He reckons moving the comp (in future not this time as this is 3rd time they have done it now) isn't a good idea as he is former handicap sec blah blah 

Yet one of the current handicap sec is my playing partner and he is fuming about it and says the comp should just be moved.

Comps are published for the year. Societies are booked in, really shouldn't book on that day but if it causes an issue just move the comp and send an email to say it's been moved. I mean the societies appear before we are allowed to book... So that's enough notice.

The reply I got seemed like he thinks everyone who plays in the midweek comps is retired and can play when they want. Majority I know who play in them play around work or school run so the 10-11 slot is when they book
		
Click to expand...

In a similar vein we had 5 societies on course on Sunday. Essentially 9am until 2pm blocked out.

I was toying with the idea of a quick afternoon round but I'd have been looking at a 4 hour round with that many out in front - Even setting off an hour after them.

I do understand that societies are a massively important part of our clubs revenue but 5 on a Sunday sticks in the teeth a bit for members who struggle to get out during the week.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 14, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			In a similar vein we had 5 societies on course on Sunday. Essentially 9am until 2pm blocked out.

I was toying with the idea of a quick afternoon round but I'd have been looking at a 4 hour round with that many out in front - Even setting off an hour after them.

I do understand that societies are a massively important part of our clubs revenue but 5 on a Sunday sticks in the teeth a bit for members who struggle to get out during the week.
		
Click to expand...

That's the thing I fully appreciate societies are needed 

And on Thursday if it wasn't the comp and I saw the society I'd just play 9 holes instead or the same 9 twice stay out their way 

But a comp is set in stone you can't cut holes out


----------



## IanM (Apr 14, 2022)

Played an Open 4BBB today with the slowest beggars I've ever played with.   I was surprised the clubhouse was still open when we got in.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 14, 2022)

3 putting for par on a par 4 ☹️


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 14, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			...
He reckons moving the comp (in future not this time as this is 3rd time they have done it now) isn't a good idea as he is former handicap sec blah blah
Yet one of the current handicap sec is my playing partner and he is fuming about it and says the comp should just be moved.
...
		
Click to expand...

The Ops Mngr is being an arse! Past role as H'cp Sec is (virtually) irelevant!


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 14, 2022)

IainP said:



			Shoulder impingement 🤨
Could have gone on the other thread but with 4 days off work approaching and decent weather forecast 🤬
		
Click to expand...

 My MRI showed osteo arthritis impinging on the left side of my spine,


----------



## backwoodsman (Apr 15, 2022)

Had a day out yesterday with some mates at muni over near Southend (they like it cos its cheap ...)  A few interesting enough holes, but it was in a public "country" park and the condition was meh. The bunkers had more footprints in the sand than a Saharan camel farm, and putting on the greens was like trying to putt across a sheeps back. Made me remember why I prefer to spend a few more quid on a green fee.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 15, 2022)

Felt rough yesterday, tested negative. Big temperature fluctuations this morning, tested positive 😠. Tomorrow was going to be my first comp at my new club, weather looking great. Very irritating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 15, 2022)

Swinging badly when I've been playing so consistently of late and when it had been going so well on the range


----------



## Billysboots (Apr 16, 2022)

3-putted pars on par 5’s. Enough said.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 16, 2022)

Putting name down in the comp for the afternoon and nobody playing after 2pm.

Unexpected practice session as solo golf is of no interest to me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 16, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Putting name down in the comp for the afternoon and nobody playing after 2pm.

Unexpected practice session as solo golf is of no interest to me 

Click to expand...

Shame. We have drawn comps for the most part. For those with a roll up element after the last drawn times, it is normally easy to find some PP's and we have a whatsapp group for our weekend roll up group so normally able to find someone via that to play


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Apr 16, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Shame. We have drawn comps for the most part. For those with a roll up element after the last drawn times, it is normally easy to find some PP's and we have a whatsapp group for our weekend roll up group so normally able to find someone via that to play
		
Click to expand...

I suspect BH weekend had something to do with it.

Took the boy for his golf lesson this morning at the range near our house and didn't particularly want to dash off to Silloth straight away. Usually always somebody playing at end of comp so not a problem most weeks. Just annoying that it was a nice day and absolutely flat calm which is very rare indeed up here so a good opportunity for a low round missed.

Upside was a couple of quality hours practice. First time working on my chipping since the end of last season and its much needed.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 16, 2022)

Jam packed tee sheet from 7am onwards this morning. We were booked on for 8.10. I was on the putting green from 7.20 and not one group teed off. What a waste of tee times. Selfish arses.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 17, 2022)

Must have missed 10 putts of under 6 foot yesterday.  Not good that putting has gone AWOL at this specific point in time with a final to play tomorrow.  I suppose I just hope it hears it’s needed at home and hastens back.


----------



## oleinone (Apr 17, 2022)

Casual four ball. 18th par 5 fairway bunker mini diggered at low end to sort out drainage problem. Big pile of sand from front to back. Knocked 3rd shot into said pile with ball found sitting on fairway edge.Suggested that I should get relief. Response was either play from where it was with 3 ft sand pile inches away or drop in bunker. Pretty mean spirited I thought!


----------



## Imurg (Apr 17, 2022)

JT's Trousers/joggers or whatever the hell they are......
Jeez, I hope this isn't going to become a trend...
Should be arrested for crimes against......well...everything...


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			JT's Trousers/joggers or whatever the hell they are......
Jeez, I hope this isn't going to become a trend...
Should be arrested for crimes against......well...everything...
		
Click to expand...

The joys of social media means I know my opponent in my club knockout game next week is fully paid up member of the anti hoodie and jogger brigade. 

So that’s my outfit sorted!


----------



## Backache (Apr 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			The joys of social media means I know my opponent in my club knockout game next week is fully paid up member of the anti hoodie and jogger brigade.

So that’s my outfit sorted!
		
Click to expand...

I trust the joggers will not be too long so you can show a discrete ankle of black socks above your white shoes.


----------



## Buckles01 (Apr 17, 2022)

Played a quick solo twilight round on Friday evening as the light was beginning to go jumped over to the 18th to head in. Could hear that the clubhouse was very busy with lots of families and children knocking about obviously some kind of hired event going on. Hit my drive straight down the middle, with my approach shot being 120 yards over a deep green front bunker. To my horror watched my shot sail through the air as six heads popped up over the bunker lip, kids lay on their backs totally out of sight, absolute madness 😡😡


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 17, 2022)

both irritated and elated but sorting out my first load of golf washing this year and putting away and I find two t shirts I forgot I’d bought last year.
Also my new UA trousers don’t have that rubber lining that keep your shirt secure and tucked in.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 17, 2022)

Second round of the annual bogey competition. Was two down after the first round. Won the second to go one up and thought the big comeback was on. That lasted one hole. Very much like yesterday, didn't hit it well and every time I got a win, I gave it back again. 1 down at the turn (one worse than yesterday) and lost another on the twelfth (SI1). Did well to halve everything until the last where my third cleared the pond, hit the bank and managed to perch on the bank. Delicate chip in front of a packed patio so no pressure. Stuck it to 7 feet and rolled it in for a win to end one down today and three down overall. Pretty steady weekend if not spectacular especially the way I hit it


----------



## sunshine (Apr 18, 2022)

When people start posting blow by blow accounts of their round in the irritations thread instead of the other threads dedicated to the topic.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2022)

sunshine said:



			When people start posting blow by blow accounts of their round...
		
Click to expand...

FTFY! Well, certainly for me!


----------



## sunshine (Apr 18, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			FTFY! Well, certainly for me!
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes, same for me . But there is a whole thread of this which I can happily ignore. It's the ambushing which is the irritation.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 18, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Oh yes, same for me . But *there is a whole thread of this* which I can happily ignore. It's the ambushing which is the irritation.
		
Click to expand...

Is there?


----------



## Harley-D (Apr 19, 2022)

Pro,s who swear while on tv. Surely they know it will be heard and the commentators will have to issue an apology on thier behalf


----------



## AliMc (Apr 19, 2022)

sunshine said:



			When people start posting blow by blow accounts of their round in the irritations thread instead of the other threads dedicated to the topic.
		
Click to expand...

and nobody ever wants to hear about another players round


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 19, 2022)

People who enter knockouts, who can only play on weekdays and insist on playing in the morning 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Tryhardgolfer (Apr 20, 2022)

Slab said:



			Leads to the question, which is worse? 
A bad hair day or a bad putting day! 

Click to expand...

Bad hair definitely!! 😁


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 21, 2022)

Tryhardgolfer said:



			Bad hair definitely!! 😁
		
Click to expand...

What about those of us that follically challenged


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 21, 2022)

Couple of golf YouTubers, won’t name em but you’ll see who it is but they’re doing a two day golf school at the belfry and a round. Thought its only 40 minutes away and I like their banter, would be a good laugh. 
Enquired - £1500…..
I’ve done the same at woodhall spa with better facilities for £100 per day.  

Some may find value in that offer but I can’t see it myself at all!


----------



## banjofred (Apr 21, 2022)

Playing Moor Allerton tomorrow since we have a reciprocal with them......and I'd be better off right now throwing the ball off the tee.....

2 weeks ago +8 was a poor round....yesterday 92.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 21, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Playing Moor Allerton tomorrow since we have a reciprocal with them......and I'd be better off right now throwing the ball off the tee.....

2 weeks ago +8 was a poor round....yesterday 92. 

Click to expand...

Make sure you get to play 10-18 as one of your sets of 9. It is a superb stretch of holes. I can't tell you which is the best set to go with it but those holes are the standout ones.

Hope your round tomorrow is a better one 👍


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 21, 2022)

101 today off a supposed handicap of 15, and I've got my first round matchplay knockout on Saturday. No point turning up, just give it him.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 22, 2022)

Have been arranging a golf trip this week, it was for 6 people, but one of them, after initially saying he was coming, pulls out once I ask for deposits. Messing up the numbers since 5 doesn't work. My wife was going to join us but she graciously pulled out as well now to make it a nice even 4. Shame.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 22, 2022)

Loads of hard work on the short game and the course rammed so unable to out and play a few holes.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Apr 22, 2022)

Being left in a 2 ball, behind 14 3 balls in tomorrow’s competition. Whilst being one of the quicker players at the club, playing alongside another low handicap quick golfer…

Sign ups for comps open two weeks in advance, and the chap who has withdrawn had his name down within 10 seconds of the tee times opening up.

He’s now decided, less than 24 hours before the comp, that he can’t make it…

It also happened to me for our first competition of the year (different member) and this is only the second comp… 

I get not being able to play, but if you’re so disorganised that you don’t know your Saturday plans until the day before, you probably shouldn’t be reserving a prime tee time 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## RichA (Apr 22, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Being left in a 2 ball, behind 14 3 balls in tomorrow’s competition. Whilst being one of the quicker players at the club, playing alongside another low handicap quick golfer…

Sign ups for comps open two weeks in advance, and the chap who has withdrawn had his name down within 10 seconds of the tee times opening up.

He’s now decided, less than 24 hours before the comp, that he can’t make it…

It also happened to me for our first competition of the year (different member) and this is only the second comp… 

I get not being able to play, but if you’re so disorganised that you don’t know your Saturday plans until the day before, you probably shouldn’t be reserving a prime tee time 2 weeks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

People have kids, elderly parents, etc. Sometimes you put your name down in hope of playing but something crops up in your real life that takes precedence over your hobby.
Or he's just a dick.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Apr 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			People have kids, elderly parents, etc. Sometimes you put your name down in hope of playing but something crops up in your real life that takes precedence over your hobby.
Or he's just a dick.
		
Click to expand...

Completely agree, things can happen that take priority over a relatively meaningless round of golf. I don’t know his circumstances, and really I’m just annoyed to play a 2 ball which will involve a serious amount of waiting around as that’s not when I am likely to play my best golf.


----------



## RichA (Apr 22, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Completely agree, things can happen that take priority over a relatively meaningless round of golf. I don’t know his circumstances, and really I’m just annoyed to play a 2 ball which will involve a serious amount of waiting around as that’s not when I am likely to play my best golf.
		
Click to expand...

I get it. Hopefully the guy you've been drawn to spend 4 1/2 hours with is good company. Good luck.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 22, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Midweek comp next week. Go to book

Hours worth of tee times (when I'm free) taken up by a society

Appreciate society is a much needed revenue but it's the way the "golf operations" manager doesn't understand what his members want.

He reckons moving the comp (in future not this time as this is 3rd time they have done it now) isn't a good idea as he is former handicap sec blah blah

Yet one of the current handicap sec is my playing partner and he is fuming about it and says the comp should just be moved.

Comps are published for the year. Societies are booked in, really shouldn't book on that day but if it causes an issue just move the comp and send an email to say it's been moved. I mean the societies appear before we are allowed to book... So that's enough notice.

The reply I got seemed like he thinks everyone who plays in the midweek comps is retired and can play when they want. Majority I know who play in them play around work or school run so the 10-11 slot is when they book
		
Click to expand...

So since this email my mate (who is the newest handicap committee member) pushed for more 

So not only will comps be moved 

We are getting 2 9 hole comps a month (mid week) and 1 18 hole ...so 1 extra comp a month mid week 

Think the "golf operations manager" was put in his place


----------



## GG26 (Apr 22, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Being left in a 2 ball, behind 14 3 balls in tomorrow’s competition. Whilst being one of the quicker players at the club, playing alongside another low handicap quick golfer…

Sign ups for comps open two weeks in advance, and the chap who has withdrawn had his name down within 10 seconds of the tee times opening up.

He’s now decided, less than 24 hours before the comp, that he can’t make it…

It also happened to me for our first competition of the year (different member) and this is only the second comp…

I get not being able to play, but if you’re so disorganised that you don’t know your Saturday plans until the day before, you probably shouldn’t be reserving a prime tee time 2 weeks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

I had to pull out of tomorrow’s comp this morning.  My right foot started to hurt on Wednesday and unfortunately it’s not eased up enough to enable me to play.  I’m gutted as it’s our first qualifier of the year.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Apr 22, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Being left in a 2 ball, behind 14 3 balls in tomorrow’s competition. Whilst being one of the quicker players at the club, playing alongside another low handicap quick golfer…

Sign ups for comps open two weeks in advance, and the chap who has withdrawn had his name down within 10 seconds of the tee times opening up.

He’s now decided, less than 24 hours before the comp, that he can’t make it…

It also happened to me for our first competition of the year (different member) and this is only the second comp…

I get not being able to play, but if you’re so disorganised that you don’t know your Saturday plans until the day before, you probably shouldn’t be reserving a prime tee time 2 weeks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

Panic over... Someone has jumped into the empty space!


----------



## Slime (Apr 22, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Panic over... Someone has jumped into the empty space!
		
Click to expand...

Hey Jonny, I wasn't panicking.


----------



## Bazzatron (Apr 23, 2022)

Pumped 4&3 in the first round


----------



## Imurg (Apr 23, 2022)

Walk-on music......why?


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 23, 2022)

Ready golf. Could almost start a separate thread. Played today in the first medal. 2 guys off 6 and 12 and they were having none of it. I was easily the shortest from the tee and we had lost a hole and I suggested I go first. Also putting out when close to a hole when one player had shanked.

They we’re having none of it in a competition stating they had earned the honor, end of story. It was OK in friendly/ knock around games.

Found it difficult to believe, both experienced members, living in the past.

Any thoughts  and how do I change their minds ?


----------



## JamesR (Apr 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Ready golf. Could almost start a separate thread. Played today in the first medal. 2 guys off 6 and 12 and they were having none of it. I was easily the shortest from the tee and we had lost a hole and I suggested I go first. Also putting out when close to a hole when one player had shanked.

They we’re having none of it in a competition stating they had earned the honor, end of story. It was OK in friendly/ knock around games.

Found it difficult to believe, both experienced members, living in the past.

Any thoughts  and how do I change their minds ?
		
Click to expand...

I used to play with a short hitter. For years he’d tee off first, just so we could get moving quicker.
The honour means nothing to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 23, 2022)

I thought the more you play the better you're supposed to get. Been playing more than ever lately with the longer evenings and my wife keen to play more, yet I seem to be getting worse and worse.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 23, 2022)

Losing out on a large pick up in the roll up by a shot courtesy of some poor putting. Usually a strength but missed too many from 2-3 feet


----------



## Jamesbrown (Apr 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Ready golf. Could almost start a separate thread. Played today in the first medal. 2 guys off 6 and 12 and they were having none of it. I was easily the shortest from the tee and we had lost a hole and I suggested I go first. Also putting out when close to a hole when one player had shanked.

They we’re having none of it in a competition stating they had earned the honor, end of story. It was OK in friendly/ knock around games.

Found it difficult to believe, both experienced members, living in the past.

Any thoughts  and how do I change their minds ?
		
Click to expand...

Been awhile since I’ve heard honour off the tee. Putting order or tee box order hasn’t ever come up in discussion for a long time and I don’t play with the same people or the same club majority of the time. 

I don’t think you can change their minds, just don’t play with them again. Moan about them in the bar and pro shop and hope a “how to ready golf” email appears in their inbox.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Ready golf. Could almost start a separate thread. Played today in the first medal. 2 guys off 6 and 12 and they were having none of it. I was easily the shortest from the tee and we had lost a hole and I suggested I go first. Also putting out when close to a hole when one player had shanked.

They we’re having none of it in a competition stating they had earned the honor, end of story. It was OK in friendly/ knock around games.

Found it difficult to believe, both experienced members, living in the past.

Any thoughts  and how do I change their minds ?
		
Click to expand...

Just tell them that the alternative is to let the following group through - as the group had lost a hole (which I actually doubt btw)!


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 23, 2022)

my golf is awful. not sure if my head is not in it, probably so, but my single figure handicap from last year is going up at a rapid pace!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 23, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			my golf is awful. not sure if my head is not in it, probably so, but my single figure handicap from last year is going up at a rapid pace!
		
Click to expand...

You should wear a mask! Fastest way to become a 'bandit'!


----------



## chico (Apr 23, 2022)

Having my best run in rounds without losing a ball, then losing 2 in 2 holes.


----------



## Junior (Apr 24, 2022)

Coming 3rd in a field of 120+ in a board comp. Dug deep and tried to stay patient in 25 mph winds and 35/40 mph gusts......Whats irritating about this???? Well, my handicap went up .  
Level par nett won the competition , not one person broke par.   If only WHS did reductions only.


----------



## Boomy (Apr 24, 2022)

Henni Whatsherface! It used to be that the benefit of recording the golf then watching it back was that you can fast forward/skip the adverts.. now I use it more to skip passed her depressing commentary/drivel.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 24, 2022)

Having a great score but not knowing when to stick or twist when I hit a poor drive. Got to my ball and saw a gap and all rational thinking about playing safe went out the window. I thought I could nudge it down a line of trees and keep it low enough to avoid the low branches and get over a small ditch. I only wanted to get it about 100-120 yards but didn't happen. A valuable lesson ahead of a big honours board event next weekend


----------



## cliveb (Apr 24, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having a great score but not knowing when to stick or twist when I hit a poor drive. Got to my ball and saw a gap and all rational thinking about playing safe went out the window. I thought I could nudge it down a line of trees and keep it low enough to avoid the low branches and get over a small ditch. I only wanted to get it about 100-120 yards but didn't happen. A valuable lesson ahead of a big honours board event next weekend
		
Click to expand...

Remember the golden rule when in a dodgy position:
What would Seve do? Don't.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Remember the golden rule when in a dodgy position:
What would Seve do? Don't.
		
Click to expand...

We all know it and what we should do. I saw a gap and my thinking process stopped and I didn't even think about any option. As it turned out had I made a double and still got a point (SI 3) then I would have won on countback


----------



## PNWokingham (Apr 25, 2022)

played 11 times since i was 9.9 Index last September - now 13.7. Shows how fast handicaps can change under new system. Had my dalliance with single figures for the second time (job done) but shows how shiiiite i am playing and hard to see this trend changing soon!


----------



## arnieboy (Apr 25, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			played 11 times since i was 9.9 Index last September - now 13.7. Shows how fast handicaps can change under new system. Had my dalliance with single figures for the second time (job done) but shows how shiiiite i am playing and hard to see this trend changing soon!
		
Click to expand...

A year ago I was off 13, played quite well in recent weeks and now I am off 16.2!


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2022)

Heading to our tee shots & getting a couple of drives hit over our heads from the pair behind when we were in a dip in the ground (and out of sight from the elevated tee)
They could see all the way to the green from the tee and since we weren’t in view we had to be still in range or been kidnapped, numpties just didn’t think

We had a ‘chat’


----------



## Imurg (Apr 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			Heading to our tee shots & getting a couple of drives hit over our heads from the pair behind when we were in a dip in the ground (and out of sight from the elevated tee)
They could see all the way to the green from the tee and since we weren’t in view we had to be still in range or been kidnapped, numpties just didn’t think

We had a ‘chat’
		
Click to expand...

Did the chat involve gently shaking their..necks


----------



## Slab (Apr 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Did the chat involve gently shaking their..necks

Click to expand...

Kept a discrete distance... but since they were French I did have to use some gestures too in order to make sure my thoughts were clear


----------



## AliMc (Apr 25, 2022)

Knocking it round in a 2 over 73 in a 4bbb and losing on the 18th, I've now lost 8 x 4 bbb games in a row despite my worst score being 75 in all these games, think I need to get more involved in the ball toss to see if I can get the 'right' partner !


----------



## chico (Apr 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having a great score but not knowing when to stick or twist when I hit a poor drive. Got to my ball and saw a gap and all rational thinking about playing safe went out the window. I thought I could nudge it down a line of trees and keep it low enough to avoid the low branches and get over a small ditch. I only wanted to get it about 100-120 yards but didn't happen. A valuable lesson ahead of a big honours board event next weekend
		
Click to expand...

That's a valuable lesson alright, it's a shame none of us ever seem to learn from it. 😂


----------



## Depreston (Apr 25, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			my golf is awful. not sure if my head is not in it, probably so, but my single figure handicap from last year is going up at a rapid pace!
		
Click to expand...

are you me!?! 
started at 7.1 after 3 scored rounds i'm up to 7.7 some really low scores coming off over the next 8 rounds


----------



## 3offTheTee (Apr 25, 2022)

We have a roll up on a Monday about 16 and I was out with 3 others. The guy who I do not get on with too well threw  the balls up as we play stableford and Matchplay. He fiddled the draw so he could play with his mate. i.e. knew which was each players balls and did not think I was looking.

We won on the last.
Also he was offering his mate advice for the singles but I thought better of saying anything


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 25, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Knocking it round in a 2 over 73 in a 4bbb and losing on the 18th, I've now lost 8 x 4 bbb games in a row despite my worst score being 75 in all these games, think I need to get more involved in the ball toss to see if I can get the 'right' partner !
		
Click to expand...

That's tough. I have been very lucky and my 4BBB record for the club is very good (P19 W12 H5 L2) and I usually get put together with the same couple of guys buy the captain and it works nicely as we get on well and know each others games. Playing the Caversham on Saturday with a new partner, a guy I know more from the 19th than having played with him but he's a competent 7.5 and just hope he's not going to be too tired carrying me


----------



## sunshine (Apr 25, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			played 11 times since i was 9.9 Index last September - now 13.7. Shows how fast handicaps can change under new system. Had my dalliance with single figures for the second time (job done) but shows how shiiiite i am playing and hard to see this trend changing soon!
		
Click to expand...

Last year my index moved up 0.5 per round on several occasions. I was in a bit of a slump and losing rounds from a purple patch 3 years ago. It was alarming!


----------



## Leftitshort (Apr 25, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			That's tough. I have been very lucky and my 4BBB record for the club is very good (P19 W12 H5 L2. me
		
Click to expand...

You keep track of your match play record in club friendly games? How do you track it, on a spreadsheet. That’s quite an achievement


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Apr 26, 2022)

Mrs at MiLs all week and weather looking good for golf, but no, I seem to have developed shin splints in left leg. Painful and only treatment is rest and regular 3 times daily ice cold compressing..  So no golf - at least for a few days as I've got a Board KO Comp match on Friday and a Board Comp on Saturday - typical...just when all the hard work is bearing fruit (probably the cause of the splints)...


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2022)

FootJoy sizings. Ordered a pair this week, I know from prior experience that FJ come up bigger so ordered a 9.5 instead of my normal 10. Tried them on today and they're still roomy! Now had to order a 9 from a different shop (since original shop didn't have the 9 available) to try on. Why can't sizes just be consistent? Is there no standard for shoe-measuring?? 

And I know this is a side effect of getting things online, but I've genuinely not seen this particular model in any stores when I've looked. Only seen it online.


----------



## banjofred (Apr 26, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs at MiLs all week and weather looking good for golf, but no, I seem to have developed shin splints in left leg. Painful and only treatment is rest and regular 3 times daily ice cold compressing..  So no golf - at least for a few days as I've got a Board KO Comp match on Friday and a Board Comp on Saturday - typical...just when all the hard work is bearing fruit (probably the cause of the splints)...

Click to expand...

I've fought off shin splints a few times over the years. 2-3 strips of athletic tape covering the shin works if you don't have something more expensive/better like this....


----------



## Bdill93 (Apr 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			FootJoy sizings. Ordered a pair this week, I know from prior experience that FJ come up bigger so ordered a 9.5 instead of my normal 10. Tried them on today and they're still roomy! Now had to order a 9 from a different shop (since original shop didn't have the 9 available) to try on. Why can't sizes just be consistent? Is there no standard for shoe-measuring??

And I know this is a side effect of getting things online, but I've genuinely not seen this particular model in any stores when I've looked. Only seen it online.
		
Click to expand...

Im an 11 and my 11's fit fine! Never experienced any brand really being much different in sizing if im honest


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im an 11 and my 11's fit fine! Never experienced any brand really being much different in sizing if im honest 

Click to expand...

I have Skechers that are 9.5 and 9, similar to the Footjoys, but most of my footwear is a 10, and when I used to get Adidas footwear I had to buy 10.5. Everything is like this for me though. I have 'medium' jumpers some of which are tight and some are baggy as hell. My waist size is a 33, sometimes a 34 is huge on my, but a 32 could be too tight to do up. Bloody minefield.


----------



## RichA (Apr 26, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im an 11 and my 11's fit fine! Never experienced any brand really being much different in sizing if im honest 

Click to expand...

Likewise. Bought my first pair of Footjoy shoes this winter. After reading comments on here I was apprehensive, but ordered my usual size 11 in the wide fitting.
They're the best fitting shoes I own.
If it wasn't for the spikeless spikes and the fact they look like 1930 spats, I'd wear them for work.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 26, 2022)

8 every day including FJ's. Got a pair or FJ Traditions and for the first time they rubbed on the heel when I started to break them in. Usually comfy from the box. Trying them tonight in practice and hopefully all will be good. Wonder if sizings have changed


----------



## Orikoru (Apr 26, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			8 every day including FJ's. Got a pair or FJ Traditions and for the first time they rubbed on the heel when I started to break them in. Usually comfy from the box. Trying them tonight in practice and hopefully all will be good. Wonder if sizings have changed
		
Click to expand...

The last pair of FJs I had was over four years ago I think, so not sure. The only other possibility is that FJ and Skechers have it right and every other brand of footwear I've ever bought in my life are the ones that have it wrong. 

I mean, these 9.5s I just tried on had almost a 3/4 of an inch gap at the end of my big toe! Definitely bigger than 90% of other footwear brands I've tried. I'm really confused at how it can only be me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Apr 29, 2022)

Played yesterday and the third green had loads of tyre marks over it, speaking to the barman after my round and he said some locals youths had broken into the trolley store and stolen the hire sets and then rode there scooters over the green. Luckily they were boasting about it at school and a teacher overheard and reported them to the police although I doubt nothing much will be done.


----------



## BiMGuy (Apr 29, 2022)

Plastic tees.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 1, 2022)

The Sky commentary team.  I've just been informed that Oliver Becker is still looking for his first maiden victory; I presume after that he'll be looking for his second maiden victory.    Same member of the team the other day informed us that the water is very tight to the water on one par 3.  They are stealing a living.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2022)

Spikeless shoes...more to the point, my spikeless shoes.
Only real blemish on yesterday's card was a very near complete miss of the ball caused by my lead foot slipping..
Ground was dry and bone hard.....and it still slipped. Sole looks perfect. No other slips all day..
Ball went deep into the jungle...cost me a triple....


----------



## Jimaroid (May 1, 2022)

Irritated for many reasons that I’m not getting to play on lovely calm days like today.


----------



## Imurg (May 1, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Irritated for many reasons that I’m not getting to play on lovely calm days like today.

View attachment 42427

View attachment 42428

Click to expand...

I can understand that......


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 1, 2022)

The "joy" of matchplay and succumbing to two long putts. Add in what has always been a friendly rivalry and always inclusive in terms of handicap and the opposition fielding 5 out 12 players with single figures (2, 5, 6, 6, and 8) whereas our lowest was 9. Seemed to be a mixture of their A, B and C teams whereas were mainly our mid-handicap team (C) including many senior golfers. No problem with being competitive but didn't feel in the spirit of the fixture.


----------



## fundy (May 1, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The "joy" of matchplay and succumbing to two long putts. Add in what has always been a friendly rivalry and always inclusive in terms of handicap and the opposition fielding 5 out 12 players with single figures (2, 5, 6, 6, and 8) whereas our lowest was 9. Seemed to be a mixture of their A, B and C teams whereas were mainly our mid-handicap team (C) including many senior golfers. No problem with being competitive but didn't feel in the spirit of the fixture.
		
Click to expand...

are the matches off scratch or handicap matches? are you saying you can be too low a handicap to be in the spirit of playing in a club handicap match?

you talk about inclusive in terms of handicap but imply that you want to exclude low handicppers! which is it???


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			are the matches off scratch or handicap matches? are you saying you can be too low a handicap to be in the spirit of playing in a club handicap match?

you talk about inclusive in terms of handicap but imply that you want to exclude low handicppers! which is it???
		
Click to expand...

Sour grapes!


----------



## PNWokingham (May 2, 2022)

fundy said:



			are the matches off scratch or handicap matches? are you saying you can be too low a handicap to be in the spirit of playing in a club handicap match?

you talk about inclusive in terms of handicap but imply that you want to exclude low handicppers! which is it???
		
Click to expand...

i wondered that. I love playing lower handicappers and getting shots off them. Great motivation to average hackers. And seems to work well against Thelma nad Louise!!


----------



## Neilds (May 2, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The "joy" of matchplay and succumbing to two long putts. Add in what has always been a friendly rivalry and always inclusive in terms of handicap and the opposition fielding 5 out 12 players with single figures (2, 5, 6, 6, and 8) whereas our lowest was 9. Seemed to be a mixture of their A, B and C teams whereas were mainly our mid-handicap team (C) including many senior golfers. No problem with being competitive but didn't feel in the spirit of the fixture.
		
Click to expand...

I thought higher handicaps always won match play comps?🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Oddsocks (May 2, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Plastic tees.
		
Click to expand...

Normal or pink castles?


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Ready golf. Could almost start a separate thread. Played today in the first medal. 2 guys off 6 and 12 and they were having none of it. I was easily the shortest from the tee and we had lost a hole and I suggested I go first. Also putting out when close to a hole when one player had shanked.

They we’re having none of it in a competition stating they had earned the honor, end of story. It was OK in friendly/ knock around games.

Found it difficult to believe, both experienced members, living in the past.

Any thoughts  and how do I change their minds ?
		
Click to expand...

Everyone I know plays RG, no matter if its comps or just bounce games. MP it's a different story as the honour can make a difference, but stroke play... these guys are living in the past well and truly. Can't see the point in the longest hitting having to wait when a shorter hitter could go. 

What about telling them you have to let the guys behind through if you are not keeping up with the group in front?


----------



## patricks148 (May 2, 2022)

Aim point.

Caddying on Saturday fir a two ball and not only was the caddy an aim point, but so was the player. Que fannying around on every green for ages. Its not like our greens have that much slope on them anyway


----------



## Billysboots (May 2, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Ready golf. Could almost start a separate thread. Played today in the first medal. 2 guys off 6 and 12 and they were having none of it. I was easily the shortest from the tee and we had lost a hole and I suggested I go first. Also putting out when close to a hole when one player had shanked.

They we’re having none of it in a competition stating they had earned the honor, end of story. It was OK in friendly/ knock around games.

Found it difficult to believe, both experienced members, living in the past.

Any thoughts  and how do I change their minds ?
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a starter at your club? Ours always reminds us that we all have a responsibility to play RG. And it’s clearly referred to on every competition entry sheet. Perhaps your committee don’t push it enough?

There’s no excuse in this day and age to be living in the past - if you’re ready, and you’re not interfering with the games of others, play if you’re ready.


----------



## Foxholer (May 2, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Aim point.

Caddying on Saturday fir a two ball and not only was the caddy an aim point, but so was the player. Que fannying around on every green for ages. Its not like our greens have that much slope on them anyway
		
Click to expand...

It's not Aimpoint that's the problem; it's (some) Aimpointers! And they'd likely be just as bad, if not worse, if they didn't use it.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 2, 2022)

The seniors who left footprints in pretty much every bunker today.  We had an all-day qualifying stableford but most of us had to play in the afternoon because they had block booked the entire morning because "they always play Mondays".
Every bunker was raked perfectly by the greenkeepers first thing -  by 4pm they were embarrassing.
So it's not "societies" or "visitors".  It's the lazy lack-of-etiquette members.
A-holes the lot of them.


----------



## sunshine (May 2, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			The seniors who left footprints in pretty much every bunker today.  We had an all-day qualifying stableford but most of us had to play in the afternoon because they had block booked the entire morning because "they always play Mondays".
Every bunker was raked perfectly by the greenkeepers first thing -  by 4pm they were embarrassing.
So it's not "societies" or "visitors".  It's the lazy lack-of-etiquette members.
A-holes the lot of them.
		
Click to expand...

Lockdown proved that it is not societies or visitors with the poor etiquette, just a significant minority of members. It's noticeably worse at my course during the week vs the weekend.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 3, 2022)

One of them apparently got called out for it and tried to claim "I don't want to catch covid from the rake".    He had been seen handling the flagstick multiple times, opening the door to the clubhouse and using the score terminal.  
It's always the same kind of people - never think it's them.


----------



## Oddsocks (May 3, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			One of them apparently got called out for it and tried to claim "I don't want to catch covid from the rake".    He had been seen handling the flagstick multiple times, opening the door to the clubhouse and using the score terminal. 
It's always the same kind of people - never think it's them.
		
Click to expand...

He should have been picked up by his playing partners in my opinion.  I’ve picked up pp’s before for pitch marks and would have no prob doing the same on rakes


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2022)

People who refuse to use basic communications materials, but then moan when it bites them on the bum!

On Saturday, I had to walk off the course with a dodgy back... bit of treatment on Monday and a visit to range this morning to test it and all ok.  There a seniors match tomorrow I am due to play in, so I told the organiser that I would message him on Tuesday morning to update my availability.  This I did at 10.30.    

Just after 12-00 I get a really snotty call demanding to know why I have not updated him.    Well, I said I phoned and left a voice message as you didn't answer, also an email and a Group WhatsApp.  I only check those once a week he snorted!  Well, that's too bad I said!     I am not sure I'll be playing a lot of Seniors Golf... they still seem to operate on Notice Boards and Parchment!


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 3, 2022)

And they don't rake bunkers  ;-)


----------



## Orikoru (May 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			People who refuse to use basic communications materials, but then moan when it bites them on the bum!

On Saturday, I had to walk off the course with a dodgy back... bit of treatment on Monday and a visit to range this morning to test it and all ok.  There a seniors match tomorrow I am due to play in, so I told the organiser that I would message him on Tuesday morning to update my availability.  This I did at 10.30.   

Just after 12-00 I get a really snotty call demanding to know why I have not updated him.    Well, I said I phoned and left a voice message as you didn't answer, also an email and a Group WhatsApp.  I only check those once a week he snorted!  Well, that's too bad I said!     I am not sure I'll be playing a lot of Seniors Golf... they still seem to operate on Notice Boards and Parchment!
		
Click to expand...

Haha.. how was he proposing you should have contacted him? Drive to his home and knock on the door? Take an advert out in the local paper?


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Haha.. how was he proposing you should have contacted him? Drive to his home and knock on the door? Take an advert out in the local paper?
		
Click to expand...

There appears to be an assumption in that section that everyone lives within a mile of the club and goes there every day.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			There appears to be an assumption in that section that everyone lives within a mile of the club and goes there every day. 

Click to expand...

Well what else have they got to do?


----------



## IanM (May 3, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Well what else have they got to do?
		
Click to expand...

Be outside the Post Office when it opens at 9am?


----------



## Bazzatron (May 3, 2022)

IanM said:



			People who refuse to use basic communications materials, but then moan when it bites them on the bum!

On Saturday, I had to walk off the course with a dodgy back... bit of treatment on Monday and a visit to range this morning to test it and all ok.  There a seniors match tomorrow I am due to play in, so I told the organiser that I would message him on Tuesday morning to update my availability.  This I did at 10.30.  

Just after 12-00 I get a really snotty call demanding to know why I have not updated him.    Well, I said I phoned and left a voice message as you didn't answer, also an email and a Group WhatsApp.  I only check those once a week he snorted!  Well, that's too bad I said!     I am not sure I'll be playing a lot of Seniors Golf... they still seem to operate on Notice Boards and Parchment!
		
Click to expand...

An email and WhatsApp checked once a week 🤣


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

RANT ALERT

Played in our "Out of Africa" international day. Team event, with teams of 8 playing better ball stableford. The event was put on by our South African contingent who play once a month and always spend loads on food and drink and are a great bunch of members. They played a blinder and had access along with our chef to the kitchen to provide traditional food an a braai and had assembled prizes to the value of nearly £10,000 including four balls at several top courses and tickets for England rugby and the England v SA test match, some very expensive wines etc

All went great and the course starting to look and play better and the greens not there yet but playing quicker and less bounces after the recent work. The meal was excellent and cooked to perfection so all good. As captain of Botswana I knew my team had amassed a good score. They started handing out the prizes. We got to 5th, 4th, and 3rd and we weren't called. Assumed we were 2nd. No. Surely we hadn't won. Correct. We weren't called at all. 

Lots of mutterings and a bit of anger and frustration and as captain it was "down to me" to sort it. Approached the handicap secretary who had done the cards and apparently there may have been a problem and one of the scores not added. Fine but what you going to do? Nothing!!! All the prizes have been handed out so what can we do? The club chairman (on my team) and I approached the SA organiser and explained we knew he merely read out what he was given but he said he'd speak to the handicap secretary who then a full 180 and said she didn't know had happened.

We accept to a point this is a "fun" day and to raise money for charity but we all paid our £25 entry fee to cover the food but also to enter the competition side of the day. If you are offering prizes then there has to be an expectation that you get the results right and although mistakes happen, to then simply wash your hands has left a very sour taste. I wrote to the GM and captain at the behest of the team (despite me suggesting they wouldn't be interested and perhaps it wasn't the most tactful thing to do) but as a group they wanted something in writing. I explained we had a brilliant day and the South African's had been superb and no blame attached but put down our scores so they could be checked and verified. 

Our 2022 captain did what he's done so far every time there has been anything contentious and ignored it and hope it goes away and has hidden behind it being a "fun day" and organised through friends of friends. The GM has been more helpful and says he'll look into it and come back. We're not expecting the South Africans to do anything and I expressed they shouldn't be out of pocket in any way. My suggestion would be to simply give the team a credit of say £30-50 a man to equate to the cost of the second place prizes. It's a sign of good faith that an error was made but is also a win, win as the members get the cash on the card but the club gets it back once they spend it over the bar

All a shame and it took the edge off a great day. Note to self, don't enter at the top of the sign up sheet next year and by default become captain. It'll be interesting to see what happens and I know several of the team have now also written in as well as they still aren't happy. I'm fairly ambivalent especially 24 hours later and wasn't keen to email at all.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			RANT ALERT

Played in our "Out of Africa" international day. Team event, with teams of 8 playing better ball stableford. The event was put on by our South African contingent who play once a month and always spend loads on food and drink and are a great bunch of members. They played a blinder and had access along with our chef to the kitchen to provide traditional food an a braai and had assembled prizes to the value of nearly £10,000 including four balls at several top courses and tickets for England rugby and the England v SA test match, some very expensive wines etc

All went great and the course starting to look and play better and the greens not there yet but playing quicker and less bounces after the recent work. The meal was excellent and cooked to perfection so all good. As captain of Botswana I knew my team had amassed a good score. They started handing out the prizes. We got to 5th, 4th, and 3rd and we weren't called. Assumed we were 2nd. No. Surely we hadn't won. Correct. We weren't called at all.

Lots of mutterings and a bit of anger and frustration and as captain it was "down to me" to sort it. Approached the handicap secretary who had done the cards and apparently there may have been a problem and one of the scores not added. Fine but what you going to do? Nothing!!! All the prizes have been handed out so what can we do? The club chairman (on my team) and I approached the SA organiser and explained we knew he merely read out what he was given but he said he'd speak to the handicap secretary who then a full 180 and said she didn't know had happened.

We accept to a point this is a "fun" day and to raise money for charity but we all paid our £25 entry fee to cover the food but also to enter the competition side of the day. If you are offering prizes then there has to be an expectation that you get the results right and although mistakes happen, to then simply wash your hands has left a very sour taste. I wrote to the GM and captain at the behest of the team (despite me suggesting they wouldn't be interested and perhaps it wasn't the most tactful thing to do) but as a group they wanted something in writing. I explained we had a brilliant day and the South African's had been superb and no blame attached but put down our scores so they could be checked and verified.

Our 2022 captain did what he's done so far every time there has been anything contentious and ignored it and hope it goes away and has hidden behind it being a "fun day" and organised through friends of friends. The GM has been more helpful and says he'll look into it and come back. We're not expecting the South Africans to do anything and I expressed they shouldn't be out of pocket in any way. My suggestion would be to simply give the team a credit of say £30-50 a man to equate to the cost of the second place prizes. It's a sign of good faith that an error was made but is also a win, win as the members get the cash on the card but the club gets it back once they spend it over the bar

All a shame and it took the edge off a great day. Note to self, don't enter at the top of the sign up sheet next year and by default become captain. It'll be interesting to see what happens and I know several of the team have now also written in as well as they still aren't happy. I'm fairly ambivalent especially 24 hours later and wasn't keen to email at all.
		
Click to expand...


I can’t believe someone would run a competition and not give out the prizes correctly.

Were any of the prizes a new Vokey wedge?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 3, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I can’t believe someone would run a competition and not give out the prizes correctly.

Were any of the prizes a new Vokey wedge?
		
Click to expand...

The irony is hilarious.


----------



## PieMan (May 3, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I can’t believe someone would run a competition and not give out the prizes correctly.

Were any of the prizes a new Vokey wedge?
		
Click to expand...



Or keep an accurate record that all the scores had been submitted and checked........


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 3, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Were any of the prizes a new Vokey wedge?
		
Click to expand...

Poor

These were really good and not cheap including tickets to some stand up comedy shows with dinner, Some very expensive wines, dining out and tickets for the cricket and rugby. Even 7th place got four cans of beer each


----------



## SteveW86 (May 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Poor

These were really good and not cheap including tickets to some stand up comedy shows with dinner, Some very expensive wines, dining out and tickets for the cricket and rugby. Even 7th place got four cans of beer each
		
Click to expand...

Just a bit of banter Martin.

As a charity day, Atleast the positive thing here is they will have received a good donation.


----------



## Captainron (May 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			RANT ALERT

Played in our "Out of Africa" international day. Team event, with teams of 8 playing better ball stableford. The event was put on by our South African contingent who play once a month and always spend loads on food and drink and are a great bunch of members. They played a blinder and had access along with our chef to the kitchen to provide traditional food an a braai and had assembled prizes to the value of nearly £10,000 including four balls at several top courses and tickets for England rugby and the England v SA test match, some very expensive wines etc

All went great and the course starting to look and play better and the greens not there yet but playing quicker and less bounces after the recent work. The meal was excellent and cooked to perfection so all good. As captain of Botswana I knew my team had amassed a good score. They started handing out the prizes. We got to 5th, 4th, and 3rd and we weren't called. Assumed we were 2nd. No. Surely we hadn't won. Correct. We weren't called at all.

Lots of mutterings and a bit of anger and frustration and as captain it was "down to me" to sort it. Approached the handicap secretary who had done the cards and apparently there may have been a problem and one of the scores not added. Fine but what you going to do? Nothing!!! All the prizes have been handed out so what can we do? The club chairman (on my team) and I approached the SA organiser and explained we knew he merely read out what he was given but he said he'd speak to the handicap secretary who then a full 180 and said she didn't know had happened.

We accept to a point this is a "fun" day and to raise money for charity but we all paid our £25 entry fee to cover the food but also to enter the competition side of the day. If you are offering prizes then there has to be an expectation that you get the results right and although mistakes happen, to then simply wash your hands has left a very sour taste. I wrote to the GM and captain at the behest of the team (despite me suggesting they wouldn't be interested and perhaps it wasn't the most tactful thing to do) but as a group they wanted something in writing. I explained we had a brilliant day and the South African's had been superb and no blame attached but put down our scores so they could be checked and verified.

Our 2022 captain did what he's done so far every time there has been anything contentious and ignored it and hope it goes away and has hidden behind it being a "fun day" and organised through friends of friends. The GM has been more helpful and says he'll look into it and come back. We're not expecting the South Africans to do anything and I expressed they shouldn't be out of pocket in any way. My suggestion would be to simply give the team a credit of say £30-50 a man to equate to the cost of the second place prizes. It's a sign of good faith that an error was made but is also a win, win as the members get the cash on the card but the club gets it back once they spend it over the bar

All a shame and it took the edge off a great day. Note to self, don't enter at the top of the sign up sheet next year and by default become captain. It'll be interesting to see what happens and I know several of the team have now also written in as well as they still aren't happy. I'm fairly ambivalent especially 24 hours later and wasn't keen to email at all.
		
Click to expand...

Handicap secretary has dropped a bollock there!


----------



## DaveR (May 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Even 7th place got four cans of beer each
		
Click to expand...

Did you come 8th?


----------



## Imurg (May 4, 2022)

Missing out on a Place in the comp by a shot.....but still scoring well enough to get cut enough to lose a shot next time out.. 
Kick a Man while he's down eh?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Missing out on a Place in the comp by a shot.....but still scoring well enough to get cut enough to lose a shot next time out..
Kick a Man while he's down eh?

Click to expand...

Bummer 😂😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

Update

The club emailed me and confirmed there had been a huge admin cock-up and apologised. They also offered a number of bottles of wine each as an act of good faith which was a decent thing to do. The consensus amongst the group id they simply want the correct results published in the next news letter so we get the recognition of the second place and that the cost of the wine should go to the Ukranian charity money was being raised for

A shame it happened but it did and of course we couldn't expect anything to the value of the cost of second place prizes on the day but a reasonable outcome. I had suggested the credit to everyones club card which would have been a win-win as the club still get the cash back when the member bought food and drink but the wine was a nice touch


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2022)

After a mess-up round I moaned to my pro/coach how much I was struggling with my new hybrid and that it was getting me into all sorts of problems on the course even though it was starting to work fine for me on the practice ground.  His answer? We’ll just don’t take it out for the time being.  And so for my planned knock tomorrow it stays in the car.  Genius.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			After a mess-up round I moaned to my pro/coach how much I was struggling with my new hybrid and that it was getting me into all sorts of problems on the course even though it was starting to work fine for me on the practice ground.  His answer? We’ll just don’t take it out for the time being.  And so for my planned knock tomorrow it stays in the car.  Genius.
		
Click to expand...

Money well spent then. Poor advice and service imo


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Money well spent then. Poor advice and service imo
		
Click to expand...

I’ll maybe not tell him that…🤣 He’s giving me a free lesson next week (though all my lessons are free 😁) and we’ll look to work on sorting it out then as we both know why I do what I do with it…👍.

Meanwhile I’ll take his advice as truth is where I tend to use it I can easy take an alternative (though I might think differently after playing tomorrow).


----------



## SteveW86 (May 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Money well spent then. Poor advice and service imo
		
Click to expand...

Why do you think this is poor service and advice?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 4, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Why do you think this is poor service and advice?
		
Click to expand...

Because if I was paying for lessons and had an issue I'd want my pro to be giving me some advice, not just saying don't hit it. Even if the lesson is next week if that club is in my bag I want to know I can use the club if I need to and would want to be able to hit it with a degree of confidence and expectation.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 4, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because if I was paying for lessons and had an issue I'd want my pro to be giving me some advice, not just saying don't hit it. Even if the lesson is next week if that club is in my bag I want to know I can use the club if I need to and would want to be able to hit it with a degree of confidence and expectation.
		
Click to expand...

Ah, was your money well spent comment was because you thought SILH had paid for a lesson then, or the money spent to buy the club? 

I think SILH has commented several times that his coach is family and he gets free lessons, as a frequent poster I’m surprised you hadn’t picked this up. I took the coaches comment to mean, put it aside for now and we can look at it when we next have a lesson. 

Personally I think if something has stopped working, putting it aside for a round or two and coming back to it can be helpful, it’s often something in the mind that it causing the issue and this little break can reset you, but we are all different.


----------



## IainP (May 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Missing out on a Place in the comp by a shot.....but still scoring well enough to get cut enough to lose a shot next time out.. 
Kick a Man while he's down eh?

Click to expand...

Yep, looks like I've joined you 😐 Slightly feels like a missed opportunity, but then it's time to wheel out the ol' trusty ...
When you meet someone and they find out you play golf, do they ask if you recently placed in a little club comp, or ask what your handicap is?  😉🙂😄


----------



## DaveR (May 5, 2022)

IainP said:



			Yep, looks like I've joined you 😐 Slightly feels like a missed opportunity, but then it's time to wheel out the ol' trusty ...
When you meet someone and they find out you play golf, do they ask if you recently placed in a little club comp, or ask what your handicap is?  😉🙂😄
		
Click to expand...

Neither........

Have you had a hole in one?   😂


----------



## Captainron (May 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because if I was paying for lessons and had an issue I'd want my pro to be giving me some advice, not just saying don't hit it. Even if the lesson is next week if that club is in my bag I want to know I can use the club if I need to and would want to be able to hit it with a degree of confidence and expectation.
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. Sometimes the best short term advice is to eliminate a part of your game which puts you in trouble.


----------



## backwoodsman (May 5, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Because if I was paying for lessons and had an issue I'd want my pro to be giving me some advice, not just saying don't hit it. Even if the lesson is next week if that club is in my bag I want to know I can use the club if I need to and would want to be able to hit it with a degree of confidence and expectation.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough Homer.  (Just remind us what your HI is now - and what it was 15 year ago when you joined the forum. And how much advice you've bought in between times  )


----------



## backwoodsman (May 5, 2022)

Coming to Spain to enjoy warmth & sunshine. Staying near the edge of the only desert in mainland europe. And playing golf in torrential rain.


----------



## IanM (May 7, 2022)

Courses where previous tees and greens are in in each others way, so you have to wait for folk to play before you can.


----------



## Foxholer (May 7, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Update

The club emailed me and confirmed there had been a huge admin cock-up and apologised...
		
Click to expand...

Good to see someone is prepared to acknowedge their 'cock-up' and make good.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 7, 2022)

Playing in the early rain , shooting 1 under gross and not even in the top 15 😂😂😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## Rlburnside (May 8, 2022)

Texas scramble h/cs , having a 4 h/c playing in a team of 4 and team playing off 10, get a high h/capper in your side then your team will clear up. 

I know it’s mainly supposed to be a fun day but starting out and knowing you can’t compete is not my idea of a fun day.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 9, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Ah, was your money well spent comment was because you thought SILH had paid for a lesson then, or the money spent to buy the club?

I think SILH has commented several times that his coach is family and he gets free lessons, as a frequent poster I’m surprised you hadn’t picked this up. I took the coaches comment to mean, put it aside for now and we can look at it when we next have a lesson.

Personally I think if something has stopped working, putting it aside for a round or two and coming back to it can be helpful, it’s often something in the mind that it causing the issue and this little break can reset you, but we are all different.
		
Click to expand...

Correct.  And he has been proved right.  So much in the mind.  The two rounds I've played with my hybrid left in car (as a temporary frustration-relief measure) I have managed just fine by hitting a 5i instead.  And in a lesson with him tomorrow we'll have a look at my setup with the hybrid (as that is almost certainly my issue with it - in that I do not 'trust' my set up)


----------



## mister v (May 9, 2022)

i cant hit a hybrid out on the course when it matters, its doing my brains in to the point i want to set fire to it. Im booking myself another lesson with a different pro to see what his take is.


----------



## Jaco (May 9, 2022)

Slab said:



			Can't find one of these (if we've even had one before) and I think it might be useful since golf irritations might get overlooked in the general OOB thread

I'll start with mine from the weekend...

Commentators (rightly) lauding up players when they land the ball several yards past the pin and backspin it to around pin high, then with the next breath/shot saying a player was _â€œunlucky with the backspin thereâ€_ when the ball lands pin high and spins back several yards. No the backspin wasnâ€™t unlucky, the shot landed too short!

Pat Perez, canâ€™t remember why but he just irritates me (come to think of it Charley Hoffman irritates me too)

4-putting because you were complacent with your tap-in 2nd putt and sent it screaming back down the hill! 

Click to expand...

Guys eyeing their shot through a rangefinder, shanking it 30 yards, then going through the same rigmarole all over again.….Have you NO embarrassment man?


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 10, 2022)

Mate of mine uses his range finder when he's 20-30 yards from the green.  And then usually proceeds to either duff the chip or thin it through the green.  I try so hard not to laugh but I am only human


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mate of mine uses his range finder when he's 20-30 yards from the green.  And then usually proceeds to either duff the chip or thin it through the green.  I try so hard not to laugh but I am only human  

Click to expand...

'All the gear; no idea' springs to mind. And one of the 'causes of slow play' that annoys me most.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

I use my range finder from 30 yards (not 20 though......). I practice that shot....I put out cones at 30-50-70yds and land balls in various places around the cones. I consider the range finder to be a bit like having a caddy. I already know "close" to how far I am away from the pin....the range finder just confirms things. Now....if I did that and still hit shots all over the place....it would be a waste of time for me (and I'd quit playing golf).


----------



## Neilds (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I use my range finder from 30 yards (not 20 though......). I practice that shot....I put out cones at 30-50-70yds and land balls in various places around the cones. I consider the range finder to be a bit like having a caddy. I already know "close" to how far I am away from the pin....the range finder just confirms things. Now....if I did that and still hit shots all over the place....it would be a waste of time for me (and I'd quit playing golf).
		
Click to expand...

Honest question, why do you need to know how far it is to the pin?  Surely you are aiming at a spot on the green to either roll up to the flag or land past the hole and spin it back?  The distance to the flag must be fairly irrelevant?

This is coming from someone who just uses F/M/B measurements as I am not good enough to get to precise. I'm happy somewhere on the green


----------



## Jaco (May 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			'All the gear; no idea' springs to mind. And one of the 'causes of slow play' that annoys me most.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly. I've no problem with rangefinders, and in fact I'd buy one if I knew I could consistently hit my irons a set distance. I have a Bushnell watch and I love that. It's just people who can't play and yet have equipment more suited to those who can, which then slows everything down. I'm firmly in Monty's camp, that golf should be speeded up, not slowed down.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Honest question,* why do you need to know how far it is to the pin?*  Surely you are aiming at a spot on the green to either roll up to the flag or land past the hole and spin it back?  The distance to the flag must be fairly irrelevant?

This is coming from someone who just uses F/M/B measurements as I am not good enough to get to precise. I'm happy somewhere on the green 

Click to expand...

Same reason a person wants to know the distance to the F/M/B of the green. When I'm hitting my wedges nicely I know that *THAT *club will go a certain distance with a certain swing effort. I don't spin the ball worth beans....but if the pin is on a flat green and 33 yrds away I will likely use my 60 degree with a half swing and an easy effort (in my head...use what works for you). If it's a flat green will be trying to land the ball just short of 30yrds.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

Jaco said:



			Exactly. I've no problem with rangefinders, and in fact I'd buy one if I knew I could consistently hit my irons a set distance. I have a Bushnell watch and I love that. It's just people who can't play and yet have equipment more suited to those who can, which then slows everything down. I'm firmly in Monty's camp, that golf should be speeded up, not slowed down.
		
Click to expand...

Slow golfers....are just...plain....slow. They do everything slow. They walk slow....they put their scores down while standing on the green....they stop and talk to each other instead of getting their club selection done....etc etc. Unless the club actually makes an effort to speed certain players up.....slow players remain slow players...in their heads they ARE playing at the right speed.


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Honest question, why do you need to know how far it is to the pin?  Surely you are aiming at a spot on the green to either roll up to the flag or land past the hole and spin it back?  The distance to the flag must be fairly irrelevant?

This is coming from someone who just uses F/M/B measurements as I am not good enough to get to precise. I'm happy somewhere on the green 

Click to expand...

Depends what you practice/calibrate! If you practice into a net, then distance to landing point, whether in front or past the pin, is the more appropriate; if on a real green, where results can be seen, 'then distance to pin' is probably a better metric. Both perhaps a bit too accurate for the ability of most, but if it promotes a confident and consistent swing either is likely to be more helpful than not knowing.


----------



## Slab (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Same reason a person wants to know the distance to the F/M/B of the green. When I'm hitting my wedges nicely I know that *THAT *club will go a certain distance with a certain swing effort. I don't spin the ball worth beans....but* if the pin is on a flat green and 33 yrds away I will likely use my 60 degree with a half swing and an easy effort* (in my head...use what works for you). If it's a flat green will be trying to land the ball just short of 30yrds.
		
Click to expand...

I wish i could. I’ve no idea how to chip a ball 30 yards or 40 yards etc  
If you asked me to close my eyes and swing to chip three balls one each to 25, 30 & 35yards I wouldn’t have a clue. I can only use what I see and feel what the swing needs to be to a visible target, for me the yardage is meaningless


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Slow golfers....are just...plain....slow. They do everything slow. They walk slow....*they put their scores down while standing on the green*....they stop and talk to each other instead of getting their club selection done....etc etc. Unless the club actually makes an effort to speed certain players up.....slow players remain slow players...in their heads they ARE playing at the right speed.
		
Click to expand...

That's not actually 'slow play' if done while others in the group haven't finished. Even the next may not be. The essential metric is 'have they kept up with the group in front'! If the answer is 'Yes', then they are not at fault for any (perceived) slow play.


----------



## Brammall Mac (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Slow golfers....are just...plain....slow. They do everything slow. They walk slow....they put their scores down while standing on the green....they stop and talk to each other instead of getting their club selection done....etc etc. Unless the club actually makes an effort to speed certain players up.....slow players remain slow players...in their heads they ARE playing at the right speed.
		
Click to expand...

I would class using a rangefinder 30
yards from the green as slow play, but then again I’ve never met a golfer who admits to being a slow player.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

Brammall Mac said:



			I would class using a rangefinder 30
yards from the green as slow play, but then again I’ve never met a golfer who admits to being a slow player.
		
Click to expand...

Take it from your point of view (I think)....I could walk up to the green, wonder about how far it is and what kind of shot I should hit.....   Or (in my point of view) I could roll up to the ball (already know "about" how far the pin is before I stop), pull out the rangefinder to confirm the distance (gives me confidence) and try to hit the ball that distance. Both ways* CAN* be fast....or slow. Someone who is slow just goes through the process slower than someone who wants to move quickly. It's like everything else in life....some people take forever to paint a room for instance....others will do it a lot faster (with same quality of job). We all know people like this....some get the jobs done quickly, others are just slow.

At my old club we would occasionally play a 5 ball on a Monday morning. The people behind us were the usual people and they didn't mind since they knew we wouldn't hold them up. We had a guy play with us once (a regular with the roll up group) who just didn't like playing at sub 3 1/2 hour speed...it was way too fast for him. He didn't like to play that fast. He wasn't a slow player....but a 5 ball group going at that speed made him hustle too much and he didn't like it.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			That's not actually 'slow play' if done while others in the group haven't finished. Even the next may not be. The essential metric is 'have they kept up with the group in front'! If the answer is 'Yes', then they are not at fault for any (perceived) slow play.
		
Click to expand...

I think you know what I'm talking about with people marking cards while still on the green. It can be done properly.....or that same guy could be standing on the green while the other players are walking off to the next hole. If I just wanted to argue.....what if the group ahead of you is slow and you are barely keeping up? I think you knew what I meant with my earlier post and just wanted a bit of an argue....


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I think you know what I'm talking about with people marking cards while still on the green. It can be done properly.....or that same guy could be standing on the green while the other players are walking off to the next hole. If I just wanted to argue.....what if the group ahead of you is slow and you are barely keeping up? I think you knew what I meant with my earlier post and just wanted a bit of an argue....

Click to expand...

Read my post again! You don't seem to have absorbed the meaning!
I've caddied quite a bit in the past and seen too many (narrow-minded) folk whingeing about the group in front, when the _real_ problem is further ahead!
Btw. 'Barely keeping up' IS keeping up.
FWIW. I detest slow play too. But I'd sooner blame the actual culprit, than simply the group in front!


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Read my post again! You don't seem to have absorbed the meaning!
I've caddied quite a bit in the past and seen too many (narrow-minded) folk whingeing about the group in front, when the _real_ problem is further ahead!
Btw. 'Barely keeping up' IS keeping up.
FWIW. I detest slow play too. But I'd sooner blame the actual culprit, than simply the group in front!
		
Click to expand...

I re-read your post. I seem to have understood it just fine. I'll clarify my point again....... I included in my earlier post several things that "some" slow people do. One of the things that "some" slow people do is hang around the green putting their scores on when the following group is waiting to hit. Is this not something that "some" slow people do? The answer to that question is yes. 

You missed my point in the second part of the my post before this...in pointing out that you were looking at one thing I wrote and taking it in a way I hadn't intended. I specifically state that "if I just wanted to argue".... do you understand that I was also being silly and just pointing out that I (and in this case you) can always just argue for no good reason (as in my twisting things to blame the group in front..I did that on purpose....I thought it was an obvious silly statement....zing....right past you)?


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I re-read your post. I seem to have understood it just fine. I'll clarify my point again....... I included in my earlier post several things that "some" slow people do. One of the things that "some" slow people do is hang around the green putting their scores on when the following group is waiting to hit. Is this not something that "some" slow people do? The answer to that question is yes.

You missed my point in the second part of the my post before this...in pointing out that you were looking at one thing I wrote and taking it in a way I hadn't intended. I specifically state that "if I just wanted to argue".... do you understand that I was also being silly and just pointing out that I (and in this case you) can always just argue for no good reason (as in my twisting things to blame the group in front..I did that on purpose....I thought it was an obvious silly statement....zing....right past you)?
		
Click to expand...

Well, it seems you DID just want to argue! 
Btw. I totally agree with the 'clarification' above, which is why I commented in the 1st place. 
On that basis, I'm out!


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2022)

Brammall Mac said:



			I would class using a rangefinder 30
yards from the green as slow play, but then again I’ve never met a golfer who admits to being a slow player.
		
Click to expand...

Then I'm a slow player.

 the 5 seconds it takes to blip the pin (usually while a pp is hitting a shot) really isn't adding time to a round


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Then I'm a slow player.

the 5 seconds it takes to blip the pin (usually while a pp is hitting a shot) really isn't adding time to a round
		
Click to expand...

Totally agree. I pull out that rangefinder and get going as quick as I can. Doesn't take any time at all.


----------



## Slime (May 10, 2022)

Brammall Mac said:



			I would class using a rangefinder 30
yards from the green as slow play, but then again I’ve never met a golfer who admits to being a slow player.
		
Click to expand...

I am.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 10, 2022)

A range finder from 30 yards 😂😂😂😂😂

Seriously 😳 why would you need use a ranger finder from that close to the green ?! 

There is one senior who does it at our club - it just adds to all his other actions that make him one of the slowest at the club


----------



## Foxholer (May 10, 2022)

Brammall Mac said:



			I would class using a rangefinder 30
yards from the green as slow play, but then again I’ve never met a golfer who admits to being a slow player.
		
Click to expand...

Certainly _potentially_ a contributor to slow play, but takes no time at all if done while someone else is taking their shot.
The simple rule of thumb is 'is the group keeping up with the group ahead?'.


----------



## banjofred (May 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A range finder from 30 yards 😂😂😂😂😂

Seriously 😳 why would you need use a ranger finder from that close to the green ?!

There is one senior who does it at our club - it just adds to all his other actions that make him one of the slowest at the club
		
Click to expand...

So....what is the distance that a rangefinder is effective? Do you know? Individual requirements are so different. Just another golfer deciding what other golfers need.....


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 10, 2022)

banjofred said:



			So....what is the distance that a rangefinder is effective? Do you know? Individual requirements are so different. Just another golfer deciding what other golfers need.....
		
Click to expand...

Well said sir. Someone that can't see other peoples point. If you work hard on wedge distances and have put time and effort into becoming proficient at say 20, 40, 50 yards then why not know what you have left and play the shot you have practiced


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A range finder from 30 yards 😂😂😂😂😂

Seriously 😳 why would you need use a ranger finder from that close to the green ?!
		
Click to expand...

Probably because if they didn't use they wouldn't even know it was 30 yards would they. 😂

"Don't need my rangefinder here, it's only 30 yards."
*sticks it 20 yards short since it was in fact 50 yards*


----------



## Dando (May 10, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A range finder from 30 yards 😂😂😂😂😂

Seriously 😳 why would you need use a ranger finder from that close to the green ?!

There is one senior who does it at our club - it just adds to all his other actions that make him one of the slowest at the club
		
Click to expand...

Maybe he wants to know of it’s a full 80° or a soft 75° wedge


----------



## arnieboy (May 10, 2022)

While I agree that rangefinders, watches and other gizmos are beneficial the only course that I don't use one on is my home course.
There are so many elements to take into account such as wind, uphill, downhill etc local knowledge is the best option.


----------



## chrisd (May 10, 2022)

When I got my first rangefinder the usual suspects at my club gave me the usual crap about not needing one , apparently loads of players can guess a yardage to the nearest 6 inches. So all I did was measure to a target and ask them how far away was it - almost without exception they were 15 to 20 yards out at around 100 yards - so for most, one to 2 clubs out. I use my Bushnell all the time confident in the knowledge that at least one constant is accurate


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 10, 2022)

How my pro has me changing things such that my strike position is and looks brilliant, yet what I have to do at address feels so very odd.  Yet I can see he is bang on the money with me.  But blimey…it’s going to take a lot of work…35 yrs of thinking that I knew…🙄

And the way he teaches means that the vast majority of traditional swing teaching and tips are pretty much irrelevant to me - I do not think about the swing…I simply focus on what I am doing when I hit the ball…nothing else…not yet anyway.


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2022)

banjofred said:



			So....what is the distance that a rangefinder is effective? Do you know? Individual requirements are so different. Just another golfer deciding what other golfers need.....
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough if you want to use your rangefinder from 30 yards. This is a genuine question: at what point do you stop using it? e.g. do you use it for putting too?
Thanks.


----------



## banjofred (May 11, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Fair enough if you want to use your rangefinder from 30 yards. This is a genuine question: at what point do you stop using it? e.g. do you use it for putting too?
Thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Around 20yds and less I don't bother. Like I mentioned earlier, I put out several cones when I practice so I get used to hitting to a certain distance. Putting....no. To me, putting is so much about touch....is the putt a little uphill? downhill? breaks etc. If a green was always perfectly flat, with the same speed of putt.....maybe a scope might have some advantage. But greens aren't flat, and the same speed etc. But....30yds is 30yds. You might still have to adjust for wind or sand traps etc. Played a new course today (Scarcroft...my new fav course around here)....I was hitting my 30-80yd wedges really nice, but the greens were really firm so I kept rolling out a bit too much. I was happy with the distance I was hitting them though....


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2022)

Pathetic Shark said:



			Mate of mine uses his range finder when he's 20-30 yards from the green.  And then usually proceeds to either duff the chip or thin it through the green.  I try so hard not to laugh but I am only human  

Click to expand...

I caddied for a guy a few weeks ago who wanted the flag distance measurement from on the green on one we were about 10 feet from the flag🤣


----------



## patricks148 (May 11, 2022)

WHS/SG, played two comps at the weekend, no adjustment despite knocking 2 of my best scores off. Got an email from SG this morning to say I'd gone up 0.3 to 2.80🤣🤣


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Around 20yds and less I don't bother. Like I mentioned earlier, I put out several cones when I practice so I get used to hitting to a certain distance. Putting....no. To me, putting is so much about touch....is the putt a little uphill? downhill? breaks etc. If a green was always perfectly flat, with the same speed of putt.....maybe a scope might have some advantage. But greens aren't flat, and the same speed etc. But....30yds is 30yds. You might still have to adjust for wind or sand traps etc. Played a new course today (Scarcroft...my new fav course around here)....I was hitting my 30-80yd wedges really nice, but the greens were really firm so I kept rolling out a bit too much. I was happy with the distance I was hitting them though....

Click to expand...

So you would use the range finder for a 20 yard chip, but not a 20 yard putt? I don't understand the difference.


----------



## banjofred (May 11, 2022)

sunshine said:



			So you would use the range finder for a 20 yard chip, but not a 20 yard putt? I don't understand the difference.
		
Click to expand...

Like I said above, for close to 20yds and under I "probably" wouldn't use it. Getting up close to 30....yes. But as far as that 20yd shot you mention, I refer back to my last post. If I have a chip that I want to* land* at 20yds (the green will dictate how far the ball will roll out, at least for me).....20yds is just that....it's 20yds that the ball is going to spend *in the air. *A 20yd putt will spend *all of the time* on the ground. Each 20yd putt I take (jeez, I really don't want a bunch of 20yd putts) will be different. Each green will have different slope/breaks etc. Every 20yd chip/flop shot with a decent lie is the same (could be slightly effected by wind etc). Each 20yd putt is under different green conditions. As I mentioned before..*IFFFFFF* every green was dead flat, with same grass conditions, same dry/or damp conditions, same wind etc etc....a scope "might" be of some use since every putt would be exactly the same. But....all greens are different. The 20yd chip/flop and 20yd putt are two totally different types of shots.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 11, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Like I said above, for close to 20yds and under I "probably" wouldn't use it. Getting up close to 30....yes. But as far as that 20yd shot you mention, I refer back to my last post. If I have a chip that I want to* land* at 20yds (the green will dictate how far the ball will roll out, at least for me).....20yds is just that....it's 20yds that the ball is going to spend *in the air. *A 20yd putt will spend *all of the time* on the ground. Each 20yd putt I take (jeez, I really don't want a bunch of 20yd putts) will be different. Each green will have different slope/breaks etc. Every 20yd chip/flop shot with a decent lie is the same (could be slightly effected by wind etc). Each 20yd putt is under different green conditions. As I mentioned before..*IFFFFFF* every green was dead flat, with same grass conditions, same dry/or damp conditions, same wind etc etc....a scope "might" be of some use since every putt would be exactly the same. But....all greens are different. The 20yd chip/flop and 20yd putt are two totally different types of shots.
		
Click to expand...

Think youi more than answered the question. Anything else now is arguing for the point of it


----------



## banjofred (May 11, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Think youi more than answered the question. Anything else now is arguing for the point of it
		
Click to expand...

I was wondering if he was just pulling my leg....but I don't see anything there that could be considered arguing. Guess you look at it differently than I do. That's ok.


----------



## Depreston (May 11, 2022)

Feeling more confident about holing 10-12 footers rather than 3-5 foot putts

4 short ones missed and a round of 80

Tbf I holed a few at that length I think the real problem is leaving myself too many of them my lag putting was probably worse


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Like I said above, for close to 20yds and under I "probably" wouldn't use it. Getting up close to 30....yes. But as far as that 20yd shot you mention, I refer back to my last post. If I have a chip that I want to* land* at 20yds (the green will dictate how far the ball will roll out, at least for me).....20yds is just that....it's 20yds that the ball is going to spend *in the air. *A 20yd putt will spend *all of the time* on the ground. Each 20yd putt I take (jeez, I really don't want a bunch of 20yd putts) will be different. Each green will have different slope/breaks etc. Every 20yd chip/flop shot with a decent lie is the same (could be slightly effected by wind etc). Each 20yd putt is under different green conditions. As I mentioned before..*IFFFFFF* every green was dead flat, with same grass conditions, same dry/or damp conditions, same wind etc etc....a scope "might" be of some use since every putt would be exactly the same. But....all greens are different. The 20yd chip/flop and 20yd putt are two totally different types of shots.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers buddy, I wasn't arguing with you, just trying to understand different approaches to short pitches and chipping. I assume you are always pitching with the same club, because you are focused on carry and not different trajectories and roll out? 

I saw a Nick Dougherty tip a couple of years ago that I could really relate to: the tip was to work out what club would land the ball one yard on the green and release to the hole. I generally try to follow this, as a result I use anything from 5 iron to lob wedge around the greens. Works ok for me, but I've noticed the pros on tour seem to always use a lofted wedge for pitching and chipping so maybe there is a better way.


----------



## sunshine (May 11, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Feeling more confident about holing 10-12 footers rather than 3-5 foot putts

4 short ones missed and a round of 80

Tbf I holed a few at that length I think the real problem is leaving myself too many of them my lag putting was probably worse
		
Click to expand...

On the practice putting green at my club there always used to be a couple of smaller holes, about half the diameter of a standard cup. These are brilliant for practicing short putting because it narrows your focus. On the 3-5 footers try narrowing your target to something really precise - it has worked for me.


----------



## banjofred (May 12, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Cheers buddy, I wasn't arguing with you, just trying to understand different approaches to short pitches and chipping. I assume you are always pitching with the same club, because you are focused on carry and not different trajectories and roll out?

I saw a Nick Dougherty tip a couple of years ago that I could really relate to: the tip was to work out what club would land the ball one yard on the green and release to the hole. I generally try to follow this, as a result I use anything from 5 iron to lob wedge around the greens. Works ok for me, but I've noticed the pros on tour seem to always use a lofted wedge for pitching and chipping so maybe there is a better way.
		
Click to expand...

I'm crap at chip+rolls. Unless I'm within maybe 10 feet of the green I pretty well go with my 60 wedge (6 bounce). Sometimes with my 54 if I have a nice lie....that club has more bounce on it so tight lies don't work well for me with that club. If I chip+roll I usually go with my 7 iron and chip it like I putt. I have very little confidence with my short chips....I also don't practice them enough so I guess I get what I deserve. Short chips are the worst part of my game.......about time I gave it more of my time.


----------



## Foxholer (May 12, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I'm crap at chip+rolls. Unless I'm within maybe 10 feet of the green I pretty well go with my 60 wedge (6 bounce). Sometimes with my 54 if I have a nice lie....that club has more bounce on it so tight lies don't work well for me with that club. If I chip+roll I usually go with my 7 iron and chip it like I putt. I have very little confidence with my short chips....I also don't practice them enough so I guess I get what I deserve. Short chips are the worst part of my game.......about time I gave it more of my time.
		
Click to expand...

You could consider a 'Rescue putt', especially if close enough to the green that the first bounce is on the green/fringe. Can be a bit fierce with some, so requires practice to get the touch right, but can be better than wedge/iron/putter in certain situations.


----------



## banjofred (May 12, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			You could consider a 'Rescue putt', especially if close enough to the green that the first bounce is on the green/fringe. Can be a bit fierce with some, so requires practice to get the touch right, but can be better than wedge/iron/putter in certain situations.
		
Click to expand...

I spent a couple of minutes with my hybrid about a week ago....some good results, some bad. Problem is I had to stand really tall to keep the end of the club from sticking me in the gut. I've just been putting off practicing this shot....I've been flicking between using different clubs...and getting better with none. Likely to just settle on 7 iron for chips that I want a fair bit of roll out on, and the 60 for everything else. My next practice might be just dropping the 60 degree onto target in that 10-30yd range.


----------



## chrisd (May 12, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I spent a couple of minutes with my hybrid about a week ago....some good results, some bad. Problem is I had to stand really tall to keep the end of the club from sticking me in the gut. I've just been putting off practicing this shot....I've been flicking between using different clubs...and getting better with none. Likely to just settle on 7 iron for chips that I want a fair bit of roll out on, and the 60 for everything else. My next practice might be just dropping the 60 degree onto target in that 10-30yd range.
		
Click to expand...

I tried this tip a couple of weeks ago and quirky as it sounds it has definitely improved my chipping. I can now get a chip that, if I want, it will go higher on to the green. Worth a try!


----------



## banjofred (May 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I tried this tip a couple of weeks ago and quirky as it sounds it has definitely improved my chipping. I can now get a chip that, if I want, it will go higher on to the green. Worth a try!







Click to expand...

Looked at the vid. Nothing I don't already know. The two things I do wrong....1. because of all these videos, I've tried to keep my hands/wrists pretty still in the swing....just doesn't work for me and I've gone back to using a more active hands which has helped a bit.   2. There is a term *analysis paralysis* that is my biggest issue. I work on soooo many different things that it messes me up. I can hit some pretty decent short chips if just *stop trying so blasted hard*. If I just relax and take the swing it solves most of the problems....but I try to control things too much. Being "careful" usually dooms all my swings.....


----------



## srixon 1 (May 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			WHS/SG, played two comps at the weekend, no adjustment despite knocking 2 of my best scores off. Got an email from SG this morning to say I'd gone up 0.3 to 2.80🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Same thing happened to me last week.on Friday I was 2.7 and after a 1 over gross which became a counting score I went down to 2.5. On Saturday I had a 3 over gross which also became a counting score but did not beat the bottom counting score that dropped off. Consequently I shot back up to 2.9. PS I know it is calculated on differentials and not the gross score but I can’t be bothered to look them up.


----------



## Orikoru (May 13, 2022)

While all my clubs are lined up against the wall (left them out to dry after Weds), I've just noticed my new 24° hybrid is actually like 2mm _shorter_ than my old 27° hybrid. That's going to bug me forever now! Damnit.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			While all my clubs are lined up against the wall (left them out to dry after Weds), I've just noticed my new 24° hybrid is actually like 2mm _shorter_ than my old 27° hybrid. That's going to bug me forever now! Damnit.
		
Click to expand...

Just stand it closer to the wall. I have now fixed all of your problems.


----------



## Imurg (May 13, 2022)

The battery in my laser running out.
Not normally a problem until I remember that someone ,who shall remain nameless, borrowed my spare some 2 weeks ago....
You know who you are!!!


----------



## SteveW86 (May 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The battery in my laser running out.
Not normally a problem until I remember that someone ,who shall remain nameless, borrowed my spare some 2 weeks ago....
You know who you are!!!

Click to expand...

This and then some. Mine always dies halfway around.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (May 13, 2022)

"That's fine" - when you pipe one straight down the middle.
"Oooh I think that's gone." - Yep cheers needed help with that

I also play with a guy who loves to talk about his own game, his own shots, his own rounds - but standing on the tee is usually looking at his phone when others tee off. Nice bloke but super irritating.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 13, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			"That's fine" - when you pipe one straight down the middle.
"Oooh I think that's gone." - Yep cheers needed help with that

I also play with a guy who loves to talk about his own game, his own shots, his own rounds - but standing on the tee is usually looking at his phone when others tee off. Nice bloke but super irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Or the other PP's will be talking as you play and you ask them if they saw it and all say no. Because you weren't even looking but you'll expect me to be looking when you hit and when you stick it in the crap.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (May 13, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The battery in my laser running out.
Not normally a problem until I remember that someone ,who shall remain nameless, borrowed my spare some 2 weeks ago....
You know who you are!!!

Click to expand...

What a bounder , absolute cad
many thanks 🙏 🤭😎


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2022)

Caddying for an American who doesn't know his left from right, but it's still your fault he missed every putt🤣


----------



## Bobthesock (May 13, 2022)

4:40 rounds becoming the norm In open competitions. Can cope with waiting a couple of times but not every single shot. Gonna have to start avoiding comps that are in 4 balls sadly


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Caddying for an American who doesn't know his left from right, but it's still your fault he missed every putt🤣
		
Click to expand...

How are they managing not being able to play that spot with the dodgy greens that has shut shut while they fix em?


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			4:40 rounds becoming the norm In open competitions. Can cope with waiting a couple of times but not every single shot. Gonna have to start avoiding comps that are in 4 balls sadly
		
Click to expand...

That's a shocker, just caddied for 4 yanks in 40mph wind and everything was holed as they were playing for $50 a hole and we were still less than that.


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2022)

saving_par said:



			How are they managing not being able to play that spot with the dodgy greens that has shut shut while they fix em?
		
Click to expand...

This lot were not interested in new courses, just done TOC, Carnoustie, Muirfield and Troon. Ours today then  Dornoch. Didn't want to play CS.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			This lot were not interested in new courses, just done TOC, Carnoustie, Muirfield and Troon. Ours today then  Dornoch. Didn't want to play CS.
		
Click to expand...

Havn't seen any Yanks down our way yet, just plenty of home grown visitors


----------



## patricks148 (May 13, 2022)

Too far off the beaten track dear boy, you need to stick the green fee up and retarmac the car park🤣


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Too far off the beaten track dear boy, you need to stick the green fee up and retarmac the car park🤣
		
Click to expand...

Two of the three car parks are tarmacced 
I prefer the rough one myself 

We keep the green fees down to deter the riff raff 

Just too far off the beaten track for southern based journalists....we have members who travel from all over the place, Newcastle, Liverpool and Glasgow for example so fairly central I reckon


----------



## Bobthesock (May 13, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			That's a shocker, just caddied for 4 yanks in 40mph wind and everything was holed as they were playing for $50 a hole and we were still less than that.
		
Click to expand...

Helps having a caddie with them a bit though, when a ball is gone you can say it's gone. We had a guy in front walk all the way back to us due to a lost ball. In a stableford 😭


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 13, 2022)

Picking up one of our seniors and a committee member to boot for not bothering to rake his footprints in a bunker.  I was on the putting green and watched his 4-ball play a hole nearby.  As he had not bothered, I walked round, raked it (and it was a mess where he had played) and then walked past the green telling him not to worry as I had done it for him (about a nine on the sarcasm scale).

What hope is there if someone in a position of authority in the club cannot even do it?     But I did report it to the Pro/GM who has said "he will have a word".


----------



## IanM (May 14, 2022)

My forty points this morning might not even be in the prizes


----------



## Depreston (May 15, 2022)

Hitting 80 in tough conditions on Wednesday 

To hitting 93 in perfect conditions on Saturday 

I am the most inconsistent 8 handicapper in the world I reckon


----------



## banjofred (May 15, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Hitting 80 in tough conditions on Wednesday

To hitting 93 in perfect conditions on Saturday

I am the most inconsistent 8 handicapper in the world I reckon
		
Click to expand...

I'm 7.6 at the moment...my England Golf chart looks like I'm having a heart attack..... Consistent I'm not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Looked at the vid. Nothing I don't already know. The two things I do wrong....1. because of all these videos, I've tried to keep my hands/wrists pretty still in the swing....just doesn't work for me and I've gone back to using a more active hands which has helped a bit.   2. There is a term *analysis paralysis* that is my biggest issue. I work on soooo many different things that it messes me up. I can hit some pretty decent short chips if just *stop trying so blasted hard*. If I just relax and take the swing it solves most of the problems....but I try to control things too much. Being "careful" usually dooms all my swings.....
		
Click to expand...

I have suffered badly, and still suffer, from this as I try and sort my faults.

I spend too long at address checking all I feel I must do (new) and as a result tension builds in my mind and body and I invariably make a real mess of the subsequent shot.  I must disconnect my thinking from the shot almost as soon as I address the ball, so I must do my thinking and getting a picture and feel for the shot I want to play before I take my stance, then I step to ball and take stance and address ball and then trusting what I have worked on in practice, and with less than a very brief pause to look up and check my visualised target line to connect me to my target, I hit it.

To prove to me that I can do this, that over the ball I don’t have to think, think, think - my pro has me on the range standing looking down the line of shot, then walking up and hitting the ball only pausing to stop walking.  He wants me to prove to myself that I can hit the ball well without *any* thinking at address so will also have me walking to the ball and not pausing *at all* - Happy Gilmour style.


----------



## Junior (May 15, 2022)

Shooting under par nett and my handicap going up.....again.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (May 15, 2022)

Junior said:



			Shooting under par nett and my handicap going up.....again.
		
Click to expand...

Yup it can be a bit disconcerting, but simply good as it was - it wasn’t quite good enough to maintain your HI.  You must have lost a goodie counting one in losing your 20th.


----------



## Slab (May 15, 2022)

Played twice this weekend... Only twice


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 15, 2022)

My knee randomly flaring up every couple of months meaning its a painful struggle to walk 18 at the moment.

Going to have to book into physio at work this week and see what they think.


----------



## srixon 1 (May 17, 2022)

For years I have played in the Dorset County championships and have easily got into the field of 60 players with a handicap of 3. In past years 6 and 7 handicaps have easily qualified to play. The highest handicaps are ballotted out. Last year I was ballotted out when my handicap index was 2.7. I’m not entering this year as I am on holiday but have looked at the start sheet out of interest. The highest handicap is 1.3🤷‍♂️  These fields of really low handicaps only seem to have happened since the introduction of WHS. Maybe I’m being cynical but it seems odd that the required handicap to make the field of competition has become much lower than it has been in such a short time.


----------



## banjofred (May 17, 2022)

Gimmies....

I've never been a fan. I've always had the reputation for not giving them unless they are a foot or less. I've always thought of them as something that has always been abused by a lot of golfers.....but usually in the act of trying to "be nice" to other golfers. It always seems to start with short putts...but as time goes on the gimmies get longer and longer until they finally get a little silly. When I changed to the new club at the end of March I joined two groups. The smaller group still gives putts up to around 18 inches, which I can kind of live with since it hasn't gotten any longer than that. The larger group was giving putts out to about 3 feet and I think a little more than that. The first few times I played and someone said to "take it"...I just kind of looked at them and said something like "You gotta be kidding me, I miss these all the time". Evidently I must of stirred something up with other people as well....when I played with them last Saturday they were back to putting everything out. I played with two other guys in this group last week....one wasn't too happy about having to putt things out and didn't think it was very "nice". The other guy (somewhat younger) just said that he was fine with it since the rollup/swindle was supposed to be *a group that was interested in being social, but with a slight competitive twist. *I thought that was a good way of putting it. 

Just my opinion....but if it's a gimmie....you shouldn't have to think about it, you should be able to just walk up and tap it in without having to think about it. It should literally only take an extra couple of seconds to put that ball in the hole....so it shouldn't slow things down at all.  

Here's a very important point about gimme putts: They are not allowed under the rules. Gimmies cannot be used in any round of golf played under The Rules of Golf, at least not by golfers who want to claim they are abiding by the rules. A golfer who does claim a gimmie in a round of golf played under the rules — a tournament round, a handicap round, any round in which golfers are supposed to be abiding by the rulebook — is actually committing a penalty.


----------



## Orikoru (May 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Gimmies....

I've never been a fan. I've always had the reputation for not giving them unless they are a foot or less. I've always thought of them as something that has always been abused by a lot of golfers.....but usually in the act of trying to "be nice" to other golfers. It always seems to start with short putts...but as time goes on the gimmies get longer and longer until they finally get a little silly. When I changed to the new club at the end of March I joined two groups. The smaller group still gives putts up to around 18 inches, which I can kind of live with since it hasn't gotten any longer than that. The larger group was giving putts out to about 3 feet and I think a little more than that. The first few times I played and someone said to "take it"...I just kind of looked at them and said something like "You gotta be kidding me, I miss these all the time". Evidently I must of stirred something up with other people as well....when I played with them last Saturday they were back to putting everything out. I played with two other guys in this group last week....one wasn't too happy about having to putt things out and didn't think it was very "nice". The other guy (somewhat younger) just said that he was fine with it since the rollup/swindle was supposed to be *a group that was interested in being social, but with a slight competitive twist. *I thought that was a good way of putting it.

Just my opinion....but if it's a gimmie....you shouldn't have to think about it, you should be able to just walk up and tap it in without having to think about it. It should literally only take an extra couple of seconds to put that ball in the hole....so it shouldn't slow things down at all.

Here's a very important point about gimme putts: They are not allowed under the rules. Gimmies cannot be used in any round of golf played under The Rules of Golf, at least not by golfers who want to claim they are abiding by the rules. A golfer who does claim a gimmie in a round of golf played under the rules — a tournament round, a handicap round, any round in which golfers are supposed to be abiding by the rulebook — is actually committing a penalty. 

Click to expand...

When I play with my mates we're very generous with the gimmes, but that's because our rounds are not counting for anything so who cares. I mean, to the point that if someone's had a bad hole they might just pick up a 4 footer out of rage and give it to themself - not bothered. In matchplay however I rarely give anything outside of a foot. I just can't get into the kind of mind games of it, and our greens are all on slopes so plenty of two-footers are easily missable. But one thing I agree with you on - can't stand people who moan about _not_ being given putts. If you're given one, it's a courtesy, if not, the aim of the game is to put the ball into the hole, so just get on with it? I do suspect that people who moan about not being given two-footers are just the people who are really nervy over two-footers.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Gimmies....

I've never been a fan. I've always had the reputation for not giving them unless they are a foot or less. I've always thought of them as something that has always been abused by a lot of golfers.....but usually in the act of trying to "be nice" to other golfers. It always seems to start with short putts...but as time goes on the gimmies get longer and longer until they finally get a little silly. When I changed to the new club at the end of March I joined two groups. The smaller group still gives putts up to around 18 inches, which I can kind of live with since it hasn't gotten any longer than that. The larger group was giving putts out to about 3 feet and I think a little more than that. The first few times I played and someone said to "take it"...I just kind of looked at them and said something like "You gotta be kidding me, I miss these all the time". Evidently I must of stirred something up with other people as well....when I played with them last Saturday they were back to putting everything out. I played with two other guys in this group last week....one wasn't too happy about having to putt things out and didn't think it was very "nice". The other guy (somewhat younger) just said that he was fine with it since the rollup/swindle was supposed to be *a group that was interested in being social, but with a slight competitive twist. *I thought that was a good way of putting it.

Just my opinion....but if it's a gimmie....you shouldn't have to think about it, you should be able to just walk up and tap it in without having to think about it. It should literally only take an extra couple of seconds to put that ball in the hole....so it shouldn't slow things down at all. 

Here's a very important point about gimme putts: They are not allowed under the rules. Gimmies cannot be used in any round of golf played under The Rules of Golf, at least not by golfers who want to claim they are abiding by the rules. A golfer who does claim a gimmie in a round of golf played under the rules — a tournament round, a handicap round, any round in which golfers are supposed to be abiding by the rulebook — is actually committing a penalty. 

Click to expand...

ginmies are used in matchplays and social rounds only 

As it’s a social round then there will be many things at play that aren’t within the rules of golf or handicap rules etc so it shouldn’t ever really matter 

And they have always been part of matchplay 

I have also never come across anyone using gimmies within a club Strokeplay comp


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Gimmies....

I've never been a fan. I've always had the reputation for not giving them unless they are a foot or less. I've always thought of them as something that has always been abused by a lot of golfers.....but usually in the act of trying to "be nice" to other golfers. It always seems to start with short putts...but as time goes on the gimmies get longer and longer until they finally get a little silly. When I changed to the new club at the end of March I joined two groups. The smaller group still gives putts up to around 18 inches, which I can kind of live with since it hasn't gotten any longer than that. The larger group was giving putts out to about 3 feet and I think a little more than that. The first few times I played and someone said to "take it"...I just kind of looked at them and said something like "You gotta be kidding me, I miss these all the time". Evidently I must of stirred something up with other people as well....when I played with them last Saturday they were back to putting everything out. I played with two other guys in this group last week....one wasn't too happy about having to putt things out and didn't think it was very "nice". The other guy (somewhat younger) just said that he was fine with it since the rollup/swindle was supposed to be *a group that was interested in being social, but with a slight competitive twist. *I thought that was a good way of putting it.

Just my opinion....but if it's a gimmie....you shouldn't have to think about it, you should be able to just walk up and tap it in without having to think about it. It should literally only take an extra couple of seconds to put that ball in the hole....so it shouldn't slow things down at all. 

Here's a very important point about gimme putts: They are not allowed under the rules. Gimmies cannot be used in any round of golf played under The Rules of Golf, at least not by golfers who want to claim they are abiding by the rules. A golfer who does claim a gimmie in a round of golf played under the rules — a tournament round, a handicap round, any round in which golfers are supposed to be abiding by the rulebook — is actually committing a penalty. 

Click to expand...

Our weekend roll ups always putt out. If there is cash up for grabs you need the scores to be accurate and as you say one persons gimmee another would see in. Holing out gets rid of any arguments


----------



## RichA (May 17, 2022)

I'm not a fan of them, bearing in mind that sticking the ball in hole is the entire purpose of the sport. 
The problems arise when it's expected rather than gratefully accepted.


----------



## BiMGuy (May 17, 2022)

Isn’t the whole point of golf to get the ball in the hole? 

I’ve seen many people pick up the ball for a gimmie thinking they are 2ft away. In reality they are closer to 4ft.

I’ve said it before, the same people who want gimmes are the same people who poop their pants as soon as there is a scorecard in their hands.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2022)

I would also hope that anyone who isn’t using gimmies and putting out every round is also putting the cards into EG 👍


----------



## Smiffy (May 17, 2022)

🙄🙄🙄


----------



## Jimaroid (May 17, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Our weekend roll ups always putt out. If there is cash up for grabs you need the scores to be accurate and as you say one persons gimmee another would see in. Holing out gets rid of any arguments
		
Click to expand...

I used to play in a social saturday stableford roll up  for money. Gimmes were encouraged to keep pace of play to around 3 hours on the understanding that the sunday medals were slow and for handicap. We never once had any dispute about score or winnings. 

I suspect it’s certain types of people rather than the format that causes problems.


----------



## banjofred (May 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I would also hope that anyone who isn’t using gimmies and putting out every round is also putting the cards into EG 👍
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I've been trying to do. Trying to put a score in pretty well every time I play, bit of a hassle....since IG wants you to take photo's etc....hasn't killed me yet.

Tried to put one in yesterday....be we were flooded off the course just before 9 holes....


----------



## peld (May 17, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			For years I have played in the Dorset County championships and have easily got into the field of 60 players with a handicap of 3. In past years 6 and 7 handicaps have easily qualified to play. The highest handicaps are ballotted out. Last year I was ballotted out when my handicap index was 2.7. I’m not entering this year as I am on holiday but have looked at the start sheet out of interest. The highest handicap is 1.3🤷‍♂️  These fields of really low handicaps only seem to have happened since the introduction of WHS. Maybe I’m being cynical but it seems odd that the required handicap to make the field of competition has become much lower than it has been in such a short time.
		
Click to expand...

WHS makes handicaps too high!
WHS makes handicaps too low!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Exactly what I've been trying to do. Trying to put a score in pretty well every time I play, bit of a hassle....since IG wants you to take photo's etc....hasn't killed me yet.
		
Click to expand...

use the EG app


----------



## Oddsocks (May 17, 2022)

@Bratty, he is my number one golf irritation!


----------



## banjofred (May 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			use the EG app
		
Click to expand...

That has it's own....issues. Not so much with EG, but with the people I play with. Of the 6 regulars that play on M/W/F, there are 2 of us that have the EG app on our phones.....so as long as both of us are playing in the same group we can do it.....the others can't be bothered, having one app (IG) is good enough for them (don't blame them I guess). I "think" last year I was chucking most of my scores in using Club V1 (different clubs last season). IFFFFF that was what I was using, all I had to do was put in the name of one of my playing partners who could verify a score if needed and I just used my phone and put in the score after every hole. Any idea if Club V1 communicates/can be used with IG? If it does, and it was what I was using last year, it was easier to me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			That has it's own....issues. Not so much with EG, but with the people I play with. Of the 6 regulars that play on M/W/F, there are 2 of us that have the EG app on our phones.....so as long as both of us are playing in the same group we can do it.....the others can't be bothered, having one app (IG) is good enough for them (don't blame them I guess). I "think" last year I was chucking most of my scores in using Club V1 (different clubs last season). IFFFFF that was what I was using, all I had to do was put in the name of one of my playing partners who could verify a score if needed and I just used my phone and put in the score after every hole. Any idea if Club V1 communicates/can be used with IG? If it does, and it was what I was using last year, it was easier to me.
		
Click to expand...

CLub V1 is a different ISV to IG - they are separate


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



@Bratty, he is my number one golf irritation!
		
Click to expand...

you love the "driver pout" though don't you?


----------



## banjofred (May 17, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			CLub V1 is a different ISV to IG - they are separate
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunate, but thanks.


----------



## Bratty (May 17, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



@Bratty, he is my number one golf irritation!
		
Click to expand...

Guessing you can't make The Addington now then? 😜


----------



## Bratty (May 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			you love the "driver pout" though don't you?
		
Click to expand...

And guessing you can't make The Addington now either! 🤣


----------



## patricks148 (May 17, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Gimmies....

I've never been a fan. I've always had the reputation for not giving them unless they are a foot or less. I've always thought of them as something that has always been abused by a lot of golfers.....but usually in the act of trying to "be nice" to other golfers. It always seems to start with short putts...but as time goes on the gimmies get longer and longer until they finally get a little silly. When I changed to the new club at the end of March I joined two groups. The smaller group still gives putts up to around 18 inches, which I can kind of live with since it hasn't gotten any longer than that. The larger group was giving putts out to about 3 feet and I think a little more than that. The first few times I played and someone said to "take it"...I just kind of looked at them and said something like "You gotta be kidding me, I miss these all the time". Evidently I must of stirred something up with other people as well....when I played with them last Saturday they were back to putting everything out. I played with two other guys in this group last week....one wasn't too happy about having to putt things out and didn't think it was very "nice". The other guy (somewhat younger) just said that he was fine with it since the rollup/swindle was supposed to be *a group that was interested in being social, but with a slight competitive twist. *I thought that was a good way of putting it.

Just my opinion....but if it's a gimmie....you shouldn't have to think about it, you should be able to just walk up and tap it in without having to think about it. It should literally only take an extra couple of seconds to put that ball in the hole....so it shouldn't slow things down at all. 

Here's a very important point about gimme putts: They are not allowed under the rules. Gimmies cannot be used in any round of golf played under The Rules of Golf, at least not by golfers who want to claim they are abiding by the rules. A golfer who does claim a gimmie in a round of golf played under the rules — a tournament round, a handicap round, any round in which golfers are supposed to be abiding by the rulebook — is actually committing a penalty. 

Click to expand...

What about the old use of the gimmie stick. We have been discussing this in our roll ups. Gimmies are used to help pace of play, buts its becoming evident some are on the generous sidebwith them, usually the poor putters. 🤔🤣


----------



## BiMGuy (May 17, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			What about the old use of the gimmie stick. We have been discussing this in our roll ups. Gimmies are used to help pace of play, buts its becoming evident some are on the generous sidebwith them, usually the poor putters. 🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

Does picking the ball up from ‘gimmie’ range rather than tapping in really speed up the game?

Sounds like an excuse to me.


----------



## banjofred (May 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Does picking the ball up from ‘gimmie’ range rather than tapping in really speed up the game?

Sounds like an excuse to me.
		
Click to expand...

That's always been my point. If it is really a gimmie, shouldn't you be able to just tap it in without thinking about it? A real gimmie shouldn't take any time at all. If you have to stop and be careful.....it's not a gimmie, putt the dang thing and be careful. If my ball is 2 feet from the hole, I'm going to take a couple seconds to get comfortable and try to make a good putt. How many 18 inch putts have I had just lip in (a bad putt), and if I'd been a few inches further away it wouldn't have gone in at all? Zillions....maybe more


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			We typically do within half a putter length as a gimme. Anything outside of that is outside the 'circle of love'.

If we're submitting cards to EG, then we literally putt everything unless it's like 3 inches away - then we give a gimme.
		
Click to expand...

If you're putting in a card for handicap then those 3 inchers need to go in too....
Before WHS we played gimmees a lot..but since I worked out that I hadn't had to make a 15 inch putt for several weeks - and missed one - we decided to putt out.
If you never putt these 10-20 inch putts then you get out of the habit of holing them..


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 17, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			We typically do within half a putter length as a gimme. Anything outside of that is outside the 'circle of love'.

If we're *submitting cards to EG*, then we literally putt everything *unless it's like 3 inches away - then we give a gimme*.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Slab (May 17, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Does picking the ball up from ‘gimmie’ range rather than tapping in really speed up the game?
Sounds like an excuse to me.
		
Click to expand...

Well the 5-10 seconds saved by picking up is the same time it takes to write '5' on a scorecard on the green... and we're always being told that's a hanging offence and responsible for 5hr rounds


----------



## Oddsocks (May 17, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			We typically do within half a putter length as a gimme. Anything outside of that is outside the 'circle of love'.

If we're submitting cards to EG, then we literally putt everything unless it's like 3 inches away - then we give a gimme.
		
Click to expand...

Now where’s my pop corn and sports direct jumbo mug? This is going to be fun…….


----------



## Dando (May 17, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



*Now where’s my pop corn and sports direct jumbo mug?* This is going to be fun…….
		
Click to expand...

in your handbag with your pink castle tees?


----------



## Oddsocks (May 17, 2022)

Dando said:



			in your handbag with your pink castle tees?
		
Click to expand...

Wind it in McDuff!


----------



## banjofred (May 17, 2022)

As long as I'm on a roll....

Golfers that cheat, but don't think they do. 

I'm guilty of the first, but not the second. I cheat all the time. The one I do the most.....marking my ball on the green. When I put the ball back down, if it rolls into a hole/depression in the green, I just move it 1/4" one direction sideways until it gets out of that hole. Now....if I was to follow the rules....I'd pick the ball back up, get out my green fork and fluff up things until the ball sat nice and level (are most people willing to wait while I manicure the green?...don't think so). The one I see abused the most.....preferred lies on the fairway, but used in the rough. Almost everybody I know does that. The ball is sitting on a bare patch of mud....no chance of getting the ball out without digging a trench that doesn't hit oil....just move it to some grass that is still there in the winter.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If you're putting in a card for handicap then those 3 inchers need to go in too....
Before WHS we played gimmees a lot..but since I worked out that I hadn't had to make a 15 inch putt for several weeks - and missed one - we decided to putt out.
If you never putt these 10-20 inch putts then you get out of the habit of holing them..
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely.  This year I have played a lot of 4BBB match play for my club’s seniors against other clubs.  Quite a lot of gimmes depending on the state of the game.  Today I played in a club stableford comp and missed TWO short putts that could, in a match play situation, have been gimmes.  Out of practice!  The trouble is that, if in a match our opponents say “take it away” and I say “no thanks, I will putt out as I need the practice”, my partner is not going to be too pleased if I miss!  😂😂


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Absolutely.  This year I have played a lot of 4BBB match play for my club’s seniors against other clubs.  Quite a lot of gimmes depending on the state of the game.  Today I played in a club stableford comp and missed TWO short putts that could, in a match play situation, have been gimmes.  Out of practice!  The trouble is that, if in a match our opponents say “take it away” and I say “no thanks, I will putt out as I need the practice”, my partner is not going to be too pleased if I miss!  😂😂
		
Click to expand...

If they've already given it then they can't take it back if you miss


----------



## Crow (May 17, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Absolutely.  This year I have played a lot of 4BBB match play for my club’s seniors against other clubs.  Quite a lot of gimmes depending on the state of the game.  Today I played in a club stableford comp and missed TWO short putts that could, in a match play situation, have been gimmes.  Out of practice!  The trouble is that, if in a match our opponents say “take it away” and I say “no thanks, I will putt out as I need the practice”, my partner is not going to be too pleased if I miss!  😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Once given, a putt is given.
You can just say "I'll putt out for practice anyway"  (Unless your putt will help your partner in which case your opponents are within their rights to prevent you holing out)


----------



## Imurg (May 17, 2022)

The common golfing parlance of Tiger, Rory and Jordan being PAIRED together..........


----------



## Canary Kid (May 18, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If they've already given it then they can't take it back if you miss
		
Click to expand...

Ah, yes … I had forgotten that.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 18, 2022)

Crow said:



			Once given, a putt is given.
You can just say "I'll putt out for practice anyway"  (Unless your putt will help your partner in which case your opponents are within their rights to prevent you holing out)
		
Click to expand...

👍


----------



## Hobbit (May 18, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Ah, yes … I had forgotten that.
		
Click to expand...

Not only can they not take the concession back, you can’t refuse it. Best just to say thanks then putt out anyway.


----------



## Billysboots (May 19, 2022)

Tyrell Hatton. Anyone slamming his putter into the green in any event shows complete contempt for his fellow competitors.

It’s about time he grew up and left his brattish behaviour behind him.


----------



## Canary Kid (May 19, 2022)

Yes, I saw that.  What a complete plonker … should be penalised in some way.


----------



## IainP (May 21, 2022)

After sticking two balls into the graveyard (figuratively & literally) from the first tee in a match, then the gulp as I realise on the 2nd tee I only have 4 balls left in the bag 😲  Game could be over early if I don't pull my finger out!
Thankfully did, won 3&1, and team won also 🙂


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

Playing in a comp yesterday and the group in front losing 3 holes on those in front of them by the 3rd and by the back 9 no-one in sight so at least 5 holes. Starter said the group in front finished an hour in front. Not happy was caddying at 1.30 so had to walk off straight onto the 1st tee without a sec to spare. FYI it was a foursomes stroke play comp.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

Dull, windy and cold weather. Been like this for weeks and frankly sick of it. Was intending to play today but more of the same weather so binned it off. 

30 mph winds on Tuesday and Thursday when I'm due to play again with no sign of any sun so more of the same..... 

Would be nice to play without a jacket on at some stage this season.......


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Dull, windy and cold weather. Been like this for weeks and frankly sick of it. Was intending to play today but more of the same weather so binned it off.

30 mph winds on Tuesday and Thursday when I'm due to play again with no sign of any sun so more of the same..... 

Would be nice to play without a jacket on at some stage this season.......
		
Click to expand...

Been  nice here for the last few weeks, windy though. Wednesday was gusting to 40mph at times in the morning then flat calm in the afternoon. Strangely it's been much less windy in the afternoons, it's usually the other way round.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Been  nice here for the last few weeks, windy though. Wednesday was gusting to 40mph at times in the morning then flat calm in the afternoon. Strangely it's been much less windy in the afternoons, it's usually the other way round.
		
Click to expand...

Don't mind the wind if there is some warmth in the sun, just not seen any sun or warm weather.

Not helping that any comp golf I've played has meant playing late afternoon which has been the wrong time play.

This time last year was lovely but this season is crap so far which is a shame as the course is in great nick.


----------



## patricks148 (May 22, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Don't mind the wind if there is some warmth in the sun, just not seen any sun or warm weather.

Not helping that any comp golf I've played has meant playing late afternoon which has been the wrong time play.

This time last year was lovely but this season is crap so far which is a shame as the course is in great nick.
		
Click to expand...

Not looking good for next week here anyway local guy is saying temps dropping back to sub 10 deg.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 22, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Not looking good for next week here anyway local guy is saying temps dropping back to sub 10 deg.
		
Click to expand...

Lovely


----------



## Slab (May 22, 2022)

Couple of fellas thinking they can monpolise the practice putting green, taking most of the flags out, dropping tees into mark their distances etc


----------



## Pathetic Shark (May 22, 2022)

Guy today in the group in front lost his ball and came back to the tee in a medal to hit another one.   Said he had hit it in the fairway but no sign of it.
We tee off as well and walk down with him to join his two mates who are going to let us through.
They then find his ball in the middle of the fairway amongst a clump of daisies.
Guy then swears blind that it cannot be a lost ball because it was on the fairway and not lost and that he can carry on playing two.  Irrespective of walking back having declared it lost and hitting another one.
Even his two mates tell him he cannot do it.
Eventually after starting to swear at everyone, he picks the two balls up and storms off the course.

Brilliant and terrible on so many levels.


----------



## Beezerk (May 22, 2022)

Played a nice local course on Friday, texas scramble with 3 drives required for each player.
I have to say it's the worst I've ever driven the ball, hooks and skying them, I had to take my 5 wood (which I was striping) to get my last 2 drives in.
A few weeks ago I was driving the best I ever have, now I can't even get it out there at all


----------



## Orikoru (May 22, 2022)

The combination of Rory having a typical McSunday, and Coltart on commentary. Unbearable.


----------



## IanM (May 22, 2022)

Every time I get a 2 in a comp, so does the world and his wife!   Find out the value tomorrow,  not expecting much!


----------



## BiMGuy (May 22, 2022)

IanM said:



			Every time I get a 2 in a comp, so does the world and his wife!   Find out the value tomorrow,  not expecting much!
		
Click to expand...

I got one of only two 2s in the comp yesterday. Only for reasons I can’t remember. I didn’t press yes when asked if I’d like to enter the 2s sweep 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Dando (May 23, 2022)

I’ve booked tomorrow off to play at my new club.
At 3pm one of my clients, after 6 weeks of chasing, decides that 9am tomorrow is when they want a zoom call with insurers
Looks like I’ll just be doing 9 holes as I’ve got an interview at 2.30


----------



## sunshine (May 23, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Dull, windy and cold weather. Been like this for weeks and frankly sick of it. Was intending to play today but more of the same weather so binned it off.

30 mph winds on Tuesday and Thursday when I'm due to play again with no sign of any sun so more of the same..... 

Would be nice to play without a jacket on at some stage this season.......
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t that just what happens when you live in the north west? 😆

It’s been at least 22 degrees every day for the last week down south, shorts on the golf course and I noticed everyone at work this morning with tanned / red faces. This doesn’t help your irritation- sorry 😬


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 23, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Isn’t that just what happens when you live in the north west? 😆

It’s been at least 22 degrees every day for the last week down south, shorts on the golf course and I noticed everyone at work this morning with tanned / red faces. This doesn’t help your irritation- sorry 😬
		
Click to expand...

Temps in the 20's is way too hot for me but would kill for 15 degrees...
12ish degrees the next few days but feeling cooler apparently and winds above 20 mph gusting to 30 mph, lovely.....

Enjoy you skin turning to leather


----------



## Slab (May 24, 2022)

I’m able to get out of a bunker far easier and with more predictability of distance with my 50 gap wedge than I can with the 56 SW, I've even dropped the SW from the bag for the last couple of rounds 

_(maybe it has something to do with the GW being a ‘proper’ bladed wedge while the SW is part of the GI iron set)_


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2022)

Gor a group of visitors including a Liverpool footballer playing off our white tees backing the course up FFS.
Should be off the yellows like the rest of us and they may reach fairway


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Gor a group of visitors including a Liverpool footballer playing off our white tees backing the course up FFS.
Should be off the yellows like the rest of us and they may reach fairway
		
Click to expand...

Lost the will to live and walked in, heading to the practice ground as all the waiting around has buggered up my swing


----------



## Backsticks (May 24, 2022)

saving_par said:



			all the waiting around has buggered up my swing 

Click to expand...

Well....it hasn't really though, has it ? Swing never goes wrong when there is no waiting ?


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 24, 2022)

Backsticks said:



			Well....it hasn't really though, has it ? Swing never goes wrong when there is no waiting ?
		
Click to expand...

Certainly did today, cold, 3 club wind and waiting on every shot after 4th hole wrecked my game.
Now soaked to the skin and frozen after heavy shower on practice ground with wind picking up by a couple of clubs more. Fantastic day...


----------



## Slab (May 25, 2022)

Saw a bloke who'd chipped about 30 balls onto the practice putting green this morning… & he did it standing right next to the ‘No Chipping’ sign


----------



## sjw (May 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			Saw a bloke who'd chipped about 30 balls onto the practice putting green this morning… & he did it standing right next to the ‘No Chipping’ sign
		
Click to expand...

Lol, I'm really new here (and to golf, in the grand scheme of things). I was just reading the first few pages of this thread and I saw you posting about this back in July 2019!!


----------



## Slab (May 25, 2022)

sjw said:



			Lol, I'm really new here (and to golf, in the grand scheme of things). I was just reading the first few pages of this thread and I saw you posting about this back in July 2019!!
		
Click to expand...

Didn't remember I'd already done that one ... Anyway this was a different bloke 

Its weird though, I've no problem sharing knowledge or info with them if someone's doing something wrong etc but he must have to be pretty brazen to know chipping is not allowed then either; believe no one will challenge him &/or not care if he does get challenged... that's a special kind of eejit


----------



## woofers (May 25, 2022)

Slab said:



			Didn't remember I'd already done that one ... Anyway this was a different bloke 

Its weird though, I've no problem sharing knowledge or info with them if someone's doing something wrong etc but he must have to be pretty brazen to know chipping is not allowed then either; believe no one will challenge him &/or not care if he does get challenged... that's a special kind of eejit
		
Click to expand...

So did you point out the sign then….?


----------



## banjofred (May 25, 2022)

Twice balls came zooming past us from nearby fairways today....not a shout to be heard. Both groups were younger folks. I yelled fore on the first one (blind tee shot over a hill) after the near miss.......he wouldn't look in our direction at all...

And.....I'm really getting sick of raking other peoples footprints out of the sand....it's getting worse.


----------



## chrisd (May 25, 2022)

I appear to have lost my Titleist Vokey 50° wedge. Got to the 3rd green, wanted it for a chip and it wasnt in my bag!
Its not been handed in as of yet and I can't guess how it's gone missing , more than "randomly irritated " as it's my go to club for most short game shots.


----------



## banjofred (May 25, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I appear to have lost my Titleist Vokey 50° wedge. Got to the 3rd green, wanted it for a chip and it wasnt in my bag!
Its not been handed in as of yet and I can't guess how it's gone missing , more than "randomly irritated " as it's my go to club for most short game shots.
		
Click to expand...

I find that Cleveland wedges stay in your bag better.....  And....I quite like my 50 cleveland cbx wedge as well.


----------



## Slab (May 25, 2022)

woofers said:



			So did you point out the sign then….?
		
Click to expand...

God no

If there was no sign I'd definitely mention that the short game practice area is round the corner etc etc but there's no doubt it was being done deliberately... despite the sign

Pointing out a sign that's at his feet is just asking for a confrontation he didn't expect or care about when he chose to chip


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (May 26, 2022)

Winter can't come soon enough, we might get some weather more suitable to play golf in.....


----------



## HeftyHacker (May 26, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Winter can't come soon enough, we might get some weather more suitable to play golf in.....
		
Click to expand...

It does feel like its been windy for months here on the NW coast!


----------



## Depreston (May 27, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			It does feel like its been windy for months here on the NW coast!
		
Click to expand...

same here on the NE 

nearly June and its 30-40mph gusts


----------



## BrianM (May 27, 2022)

Blowing an absolute hoolie here in Fraserburgh the last 2 days, no sign off letting up either 🤬


----------



## Depreston (May 28, 2022)

The fact i can’t get my head around matchplay scores  think we won 2&1


----------



## Jamesbrown (May 28, 2022)

Caught a group up on the 12th with nobody in front this morning who were 40 mins behind. 
Marshall was having a field day. Astounding.


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2022)

Folk who never put their pound in the pot for going in the Captain's Charity Bunker.


----------



## upsidedown (May 29, 2022)

Rolled up to play Vets cup (over 60's) thinking its a medal only to find its been changed to Stableford, 😭


----------



## banjofred (May 29, 2022)

IanM said:



			Folk who never put their pound in the pot for going in the Captain's Charity Bunker.  

Click to expand...

We have the same for hitting a ball in the beck. If I put in a pound every time I did that I'd be broke.....but I do need to put a couple of Pounds in every once in a while.....


----------



## IanM (May 29, 2022)

banjofred said:



			We have the same for hitting a ball in the beck. If I put in a pound every time I did that I'd be broke.....but I do need to put a couple of Pounds in every once in a while.....
		
Click to expand...

Our guy could peel an orange in his pocket!


----------



## banjofred (May 29, 2022)

IanM said:



			Our guy could peel an orange in his pocket!

Click to expand...

Our 9th (par 3, usually about 140yds) and 18th (short par 4) greens are located just on the other side of the beck. The 10th and the 1st also involve the beck. If everybody paid a Pound every time they went in the water....the charities could join the billionaires club. A side view to the 18th is below. The 9th is basically the same to get on the green.


----------



## NearHull (May 29, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Our 9th (par 3, usually about 140yds) and 18th (short par 4) greens are located just on the other side of the beck. The 10th and the 1st also involve the beck. If everybody paid a Pound every time they went in the water....the charities could join the billionaires club. A side view to the 18th is below. The 9th is basically the same to get on the green.





Click to expand...

I’ve played it but I just can’t name the course , it must be in god’s county .


----------



## banjofred (May 30, 2022)

NearHull said:



			I’ve played it but I just can’t name the course , it must be in god’s county .
		
Click to expand...

Oakdale in Harrogate. Just switched from Knaresborough+Ripon, I got tired of driving. Although....since this is an irritation thread.....Oakdale is losing my interest with how many blocked out periods they have. You have to work well ahead of time to get the tee times we are after (around 10:30)...tons and tons of visiting parties, comps, etc. take over huge amounts of time/days. It must be a good money-maker, but Knaresborough is starting to look better again. We are going to try to get a reciprocal tee time at Scarcroft on Wed since that day is pretty well blocked out with a mid week medal. If I lived a little closer to Scarcroft I'd switch, but a 30 minute drive is harsh for me.


----------



## NearHull (May 30, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Oakdale in Harrogate. Just switched from Knaresborough+Ripon, I got tired of driving. Although....since this is an irritation thread.....Oakdale is losing my interest with how many blocked out periods they have. You have to work well ahead of time to get the tee times we are after (around 10:30)...tons and tons of visiting parties, comps, etc. take over huge amounts of time/days. It must be a good money-maker, but Knaresborough is starting to look better again. We are going to try to get a reciprocal tee time at Scarcroft on Wed since that day is pretty well blocked out with a mid week medal. If I lived a little closer to Scarcroft I'd switch, but a 30 minute drive is harsh for me.
		
Click to expand...


of course!  Oakdale! 
 Scarcroft, Knaresborough also good courses , I play in their Opens -  what’s the irritation?  I don’t live near enough!


----------



## banjofred (May 30, 2022)

NearHull said:



			of course!  Oakdale!
Scarcroft, Knaresborough also good courses , I play in their Opens -  what’s the irritation?  I don’t live near enough!
		
Click to expand...

The only irritation for me at the moment is the number of blocked booking for "other" things. Visiting parties, comps, etc etc. I think I saw next month that they may have 3 medals...huh? It's not just later in the day, bookings are in the mornings as well. There are many many many of them. 
Heading to Scarcroft again on Wed since it is on our reciprocal list.


----------



## Dando (Jun 2, 2022)

I popped to driving range quickly after I played yesterday and overheard someone telling his son that you never use a SW unless your in a bunker


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Jun 2, 2022)

After 12 hours completing all the tasks around the house that I had set out for today I wandered down to the club for a few holes. On the 2nd my thumb split, you know those tiny little splits in the skin that absolutely knack? 

 My tape was in my cart bag and so every shot was painful and irritating.


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2022)

Dando said:



			I popped to driving range quickly after I played yesterday and overheard someone telling his son that you never use a SW unless your in a bunker
		
Click to expand...

I liked this because (for my game) I actually agree with it


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 3, 2022)

Played 36 holes yesterday. 22 points on the front 9 and 15 on the back...was off 14 for an hour until we played the second course and it went back up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

On the burns/becks/streams front...

I do get a bit irritated when I hit my ball into one, and even though I might well know pretty precisely where it went in there is so much 'nature' gubbins in it that finding a ball is almost impossible, and one found is usually only as a stroke of luck.  And yes, I know I shouldn't have hit it in the burn in the first place.  Doesn't stop it being a bit irritating though...especially if I don't find mine and a fellow competitor also in the burn has the luck to find his


----------



## Slab (Jun 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On the burns/becks/streams front...

I do get a bit irritated when I hit my ball into one, and even though I might well know pretty precisely where it went in there is so much 'nature' gubbins in it that finding a ball is almost impossible, and one found is usually only as a stroke of luck.  And yes, I know I shouldn't have hit it in the burn in the first place.  Doesn't stop it being a bit irritating though...especially if I don't find mine and a fellow competitor also in the burn has the luck to find his 

Click to expand...

I've a similar one
There's one wee stream on a hole I play quite often, shallow and clear so it'd be easily recoverable but... the 'current' means that where it went in wont be where the ball actually is


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On the burns/becks/streams front...

I do get a bit irritated when I hit my ball into one, and even though I might well know pretty precisely where it went in there is so much 'nature' gubbins in it that finding a ball is almost impossible, and one found is usually only as a stroke of luck.  And yes, I know I shouldn't have hit it in the burn in the first place.  Doesn't stop it being a bit irritating though...especially if I don't find mine and a fellow competitor also in the burn has the luck to find his 

Click to expand...

At my old course there was a stream running though and it always used to wash the balls away. My mate was once rummaging around in the undergrowth for his ball and came across a little pool where all these balls were eventually deposited. Went in looking for one and came out with about 30!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 3, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			At my old course there was a stream running though and it always used to wash the balls away. My mate was once rummaging around in the undergrowth for his ball and came across a little pool where all these balls were eventually deposited. Went in looking for one and came out with about 30!
		
Click to expand...

I can accept this sort of thing and my own example when the burn/stream is way offline and I should not be hitting shots anywhere near it…but when the burn runs across or close down the side of a fairway then I do feel that the club should at least attempt to keep the bottom of the burn fairly clear,  The penalty should be for going in the stream and having to take a drop out, but lost ball and S&D seems a double penalty.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 3, 2022)

Decided to enter the board comp that's on tomorrow, playing in drawn times which I haven't done for ages. Immediately regretted it when I see I've been given an 8:30 start and my four-ball includes a 41 and a 30 handicapper. So could be a slow one. And it looks like it's gonna be raining. Fun.


----------



## cliveb (Jun 3, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			The penalty should be for going in the stream and having to take a drop out, but lost ball and S&D seems a double penalty.
		
Click to expand...

If you know your ball has gone in a penalty area you don't have to find it - you can drop out with another ball. No need for S&D.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 4, 2022)

cliveb said:



			If you know your ball has gone in a penalty area you don't have to find it - you can drop out with another ball. No need for S&D.
		
Click to expand...

I was thinking that. Even if the ball has been swept away by the current, if you and another player saw it go in there then that'd be enough to be virtually certain, surely?


----------



## IanM (Jun 4, 2022)

Just seen the bloke I'm partnering in a club match this week went out first in the medal this morning and had a NET 91


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 4, 2022)

Was caddying for some Japanese guys yesterday who were all struggling to get out of the pot bunkers. An older guy and his son and two nephews, asked the 4 caddy who was the best bunker player to show them how to play out of the pot bunkers so the other 3 all volunteered me, as the lowest handicap. Asked then to just chuck a couple of balls in the bunker to demonstrate... thinned the first one 70 yards out into the gorse as there was no sand under the ball🤣🤣


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2022)

Arranging knockout matches

In the club 4bbb knockout we drew a pair we know, saw one them about 3 days after the draw was published ( 5 weeks ago) and he said he'd check with his partner about dates, and call me. We saw him pretty much once a week since, and got exactly the same response each time, so no phone call, text or email. Today is the last day to play and my partner saw the guys partner today who said that his partner has tried phoning me and I don't pick up, and he's also emailed me - this is a complete lie. 

The partner said to phone me and get me to come and play today. Not only have we pair both played 8 games in the last 13 days but I was due an eye injection at 9.30 this morning which won't recover until tomorrow morning when I shall be driving to London and having a very late night and, also playing another knockout at 9 am Monday morning

I've no doubt they will try and claim the game! I think that I shall not enter again


----------



## Imurg (Jun 4, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Arranging knockout matches

In the club 4bbb knockout we drew a pair we know, saw one them about 3 days after the draw was published ( 5 weeks ago) and he said he'd check with his partner about dates, and call me. We saw him pretty much once a week since, and got exactly the same response each time, so no phone call, text or email. Today is the last day to play and my partner saw the guys partner today who said that his partner has tried phoning me and I don't pick up, and he's also emailed me - this is a complete lie.

The partner said to phone me and get me to come and play today. Not only have we pair both played 8 games in the last 13 days but I was due an eye injection at 9.30 this morning which won't recover until tomorrow morning when I shall be driving to London and having a very late night and, also playing another knockout at 9 am Monday morning

I've no doubt they will try and claim the game! I think that I shall not enter again
		
Click to expand...

It's the reason I stopped entering these sort of comps years ago.
Too much hassle getting 2 people together for a singles let alone 4 for a doubles...


----------



## chrisd (Jun 4, 2022)

Absolutely! 

This is in the main section of the club, in the vets section we've had very little trouble arranging matches. I know people will say that they aren't working etc etc but, in fact, as the vets start at 60 years old and many, like me, are still working.


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 5, 2022)

We had a street party today with a raffle and the pick of the prizes was a 4-ball at a great course near us (circa £360 in value).

Missed out on the winning number by 2 strips of tickets, and then won the subsequent prize of 2 giant packs of kids bubbles. At least the kids will be happy I suppose


----------



## sjw (Jun 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was thinking that. Even if the ball has been swept away by the current, if you and another player saw it go in there then that'd be enough to be virtually certain, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, that doesn't count as a lost ball. Otherwise we'd have no water penalty areas!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 6, 2022)

This could be on random irritations but it currently relates to golf clubs so on here it goes. People entering into a bidding war on Ebay with days still to go. Why? Don't bid until the last day, ideally go into a frenzy at the end . Certainly don't push the price up with 2, 3, 4 days to go


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 6, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was thinking that. Even if the ball has been swept away by the current, if you and another player saw it go in there then that'd be enough to be virtually certain, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Correct.


----------



## Jason.H (Jun 6, 2022)

Getting talked into a pairs knockout then finding it so difficult to arrange a game between 4 people aaaarggghhh


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Decided to enter the board comp that's on tomorrow, playing in drawn times which I haven't done for ages. Immediately regretted it when I see I've been given an 8:30 start and my four-ball includes a 41 and a 30 handicapper. So could be a slow one. And it looks like it's gonna be raining. Fun.
		
Click to expand...

You never know...you mght rip round with your playing companions coming off course each with 45pts...that would have you smiling


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I was thinking that. Even if the ball has been swept away by the current, if you and another player saw it go in there then that'd be enough to be virtually certain, surely?
		
Click to expand...

Of course...my thinking being blurred by the mere fact of losing a ball...


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			You never know...you mght rip round with your playing companions coming off course each with 45pts...that would have you smiling 

Click to expand...

As it turned out, I managed 34 points, the 30 capper (getting 29 shots in the comp) got 29 points, and the 41 capper (40 shots) only managed 21 points, so you really couldn't call him a bandit on this occasion, ha. The fourth member was receiving 19 shots but must not have even handed his card in since I don't see him on the leaderboard - I know he didn't score well anyway. So it _was _a slow one - about 4 hours 20 minutes I think (including letting one three-ball through which took a while as all three of them missed the fairway, sod's law) - but they were all nice fellers so I still enjoyed it.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 7, 2022)

A truly innovative format of golf tournament where Men and Women are competing on the same course for the same money getting little to no publicity because of Greg "look at me I'm an arse" Norman.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 7, 2022)

Played at Dumfries and County yesterday with 2 guys who were friends. Really helpful, good craic, pleasant, plenty in common, great game.

Played today @ Southerness, great track, with another 2 who knew each other and  had travelled together. A 6 and a 10 handicpper. Totally different, no conversation between holes. Lost ground. I told them 3 times we were losing ground and the final time his response was,” we re Seniors, they should know we will be slow”! Part of the reason they were slow was they continued to putt out when they could not score in a Stableford.

Also a bit of a ” know all” and looked shocked when I told him there is no such thing now as relief from rabbit scraping. Perhaps he thought he would just try it on playing with a higher handicap.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 8, 2022)

How come every time I play and I think that this card is going to knock off a counting score.....so my handicap is going up.....I play better. Played like crap lately....card going in today would knock off a counting card.....but of course I play better today......at least I won some money.


----------



## Neilds (Jun 10, 2022)

Playing a foursome knockout yesterday evening, great match against the same two guys we beat in the 4BBB.

All square stood on the 18th tee, I had honour and proceeded to pull my tee shot into a ditch/treeline never to be seen again
Why did I have to save my worst shot of the day to the end where there was no chance of rescuing the situation.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jun 10, 2022)

Why can I NOT get rid of LIVGOLF advert. at the bottom of my Ipad. It is ruining my week


----------



## Rlburnside (Jun 10, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Why can I NOT get rid of LIVGOLF advert. at the bottom of my Ipad. It is ruining my week
		
Click to expand...

Yes it’s very annoying I downloaded Adblock app that someone recommended on here that got rid of the bloody thing.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 10, 2022)

Just installed AdBlock Pro on my iPad and that killed the annoying LIV advert.


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2022)

Played 18 this afternoon and only hit 1 bad chip, and that was on 18.

No doubt on Monday I’ll have the touch of an axe murderer


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 10, 2022)

Usually play On a Friday in our swindle and sometimes there is also a club competition on the same day. If there is then most of us will also enter this. Today was one of those days, but I couldn’t enter the competition as I was playing a KO match. Same tees as the club comp. I holed out for an eagle 2 on the 7th. I have just checked the scores of the club competition for today and no 2s were recorded 😢


----------



## Depreston (Jun 11, 2022)

The wind again 

Psyching my self up for the battle ahead


----------



## rudebhoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Post my best score since last September, and get put up 0.4


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2022)

Depreston said:



			The wind again

Psyching my self up for the battle ahead
		
Click to expand...

I've already jacked it off, not wasting my time playing in that.

Weather was better for golf through winter....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 11, 2022)

Only getting to play once every 4 weeks or thereabouts and today’s the day. But, of course, the weather is appalling. Only forecast for 38mph mean wind with 63mph gusts. 

I sense I’m not going to break 100 and to make it worse I’m about to lose a 76 out of my best 8 rounds. 😭

What is the point of golf.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jun 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			Only getting to play once every 4 weeks or thereabouts and today’s the day. But, of course, the weather is appalling. Only forecast for 38mph mean wind with 63mph gusts.

I sense I’m not going to break 100 and to make it worse I’m about to lose a 76 out of my best 8 rounds. 😭

What is the point of golf.
		
Click to expand...

WHS won't be reflecting current form, more like current weather.....


----------



## Jimaroid (Jun 11, 2022)

If PCC is zero again today there are going to be complaints.


----------



## chrisd (Jun 11, 2022)

Dando said:



			No doubt on Monday I’ll have the touch of an axe murderer
		
Click to expand...

I've seen that swing  but couldn't work out what it reminded me of, thanks for clearing it up for me 😁


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2022)

chrisd said:



			I've seen that swing  but couldn't work out what it reminded me of, thanks for clearing it up for me 😁
		
Click to expand...

It’s also useful for cutting down trees


----------



## IanM (Jun 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			If PCC is zero again today there are going to be complaints.
		
Click to expand...

Someone will be along shortly to tell you how CSS changed as often as PCC does now and don't you dare question their God


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			If PCC is zero again today there are going to be complaints.
		
Click to expand...

4 or 5 club wind here today, no comp on but I wouldn't mind betting it will be zero still🤣


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 11, 2022)

Getting to the club and realising I had left my battery for my trolley at home.


----------



## Dando (Jun 11, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Getting to the club and realising I had left my battery for my trolley at home.
		
Click to expand...

It’s an age thing mate. Next you’ll be putting the tv remote in the fridge


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 11, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			4 or 5 club wind here today, no comp on but I wouldn't mind betting it will be zero still🤣
		
Click to expand...

Isn’t it dependent on a number of poor scoring rounds being entered. So, if no comp on and not many people do a GP card (because of the wind) then it’s likely PCC would stay at 0.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 18, 2022)

Marshals at the US Open putting a flag near the ball to show players where they are in the rough.  The golf authorities always argue against bifurcation on the grounds that golf should be the same game at all levels … so where are the marshals pointing out my balls in the cabbage?  Pointing out balls means that there is no real penalty for a wayward shot … I know that there is little they can do about crowds pointing them out (and there are no crowds watching me), but using marshals specifically for the purpose is blatant mollycoddling.  Rant over.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jun 18, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Marshals at the US Open putting a flag near the ball to show players where they are in the rough.  The golf authorities always argue against bifurcation on the grounds that golf should be the same game at all levels … so where are the marshals pointing out my balls in the cabbage?  Pointing out balls means that there is no real penalty for a wayward shot … I know that there is little they can do about crowds pointing them out (and there are no crowds watching me), but using marshals specifically for the purpose is blatant mollycoddling.  Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

Correct. I have said for a while that if they were playing without spectators and marshalls and tv ( all of which helps to find the wayward drive), their score would be  verrry different. As it is now, a lost ball is a rarity, wherever it lands.
To be clear, I am not advocating that is how these events should be played.
Of course, that couldn't happen. But there would be such a different score😀


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 19, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Marshals at the US Open putting a flag near the ball to show players where they are in the rough.  The golf authorities always argue against bifurcation on the grounds that golf should be the same game at all levels … so where are the marshals pointing out my balls in the cabbage?  Pointing out balls means that there is no real penalty for a wayward shot … I know that there is little they can do about crowds pointing them out (and there are no crowds watching me), but using marshals specifically for the purpose is blatant mollycoddling.  Rant over.
		
Click to expand...

I’m sure you’d be happy to pay for all the marshals needed to line your golf course.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 19, 2022)

I love my footjoy shoes but trying to fit new laces the correct way is like trying to solve a puzzle on the Crystal Maze or the Krypton Factor.
🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Pants (Jun 19, 2022)

Smiffy said:



			I love my footjoy shoes but trying to fit new laces the correct way is like trying to solve a puzzle on the Crystal Maze or the Krypton Factor.
🥺🥺🥺🥺🥺
		
Click to expand...

Should have bought the velcro fastening ones


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 19, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I’m sure you’d be happy to pay for all the marshals needed to line your golf course.
		
Click to expand...

They are volunteers at US Open … I would expect the same!  However, my point was not that I should have spotter marshals, but that they shouldn’t.  They should be penalised for a bad shot, not mollycoddled.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 19, 2022)

Playing yesterday got the feeling that the things I’ve been really struggling with are just starting to work…been scoring pretty well but it could be so much better if and when these things are sorted - but just as soon as I discover the feeling I go on holiday and no golf until week Monday earliest…darn.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 19, 2022)

Hole19 app has been playing up something awful this weekend. Any other users have problems with it?? Whenever I reopened the app it would jump two holes back, so I'd have to scroll forwards again to the correct hole, but then the yardage in the top right was frozen as well. It was so annoying, adding an extra 20 odd second every time. Normally works perfectly so I've no idea what was wrong with it.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hole19 app has been playing up something awful this weekend. Any other users have problems with it?? Whenever I reopened the app it would jump two holes back, so I'd have to scroll forwards again to the correct hole, but then the yardage in the top right was frozen as well. It was so annoying, adding an extra 20 odd second every time. Normally works perfectly so I've no idea what was wrong with it.
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a trigger for another slow play debate. 😉

Was your shirt untucked or were you wearing black socks with shorts too?


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 20, 2022)

Playing the 4th yesterday in round two of the Club champs, hit my tee shot right side of the green over the front bunker, should have been back of the green, no sign of it searched to no avail, lost ball on a hole with no trouble right side, except the bunkers in cleared🙄
Had to go back to the tee and hit another and got a 6.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Sounds like a trigger for another slow play debate. 😉

Was your shirt untucked or were you wearing black socks with shorts too?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, and no.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 20, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Playing the 4th yesterday in round two of the Club champs, hit my tee shot right side of the green over the front bunker, should have been back of the green, no sign of it searched to no avail, lost ball on a hole with no trouble right side, except the bunkers in cleared🙄
Had to go back to the tee and hit another and got a 6.
		
Click to expand...

Nobody likes to see that...
🥺🥺🥺


----------



## Wilson (Jun 20, 2022)

I can't stop making silly double bogies.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 20, 2022)

Handicap up from 14.5 to 15.3 in two short weeks, and the next two going off are counting ones as well. ☹️ Think I've mentioned this before but I really don't like this system.. 😆

Oh well. Looks like I need to shoot 81 or better on my next two rounds. 😬


----------



## Neilds (Jun 21, 2022)

The annual (but may be more often) argument that golf is not 'real' exercise.  Can we just agree that it isn't as good at burning calories than a 10km sprint but better than sitting on your backside watching TV?


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Handicap up from 14.5 to 15.3 in two short weeks, and the next two going off are counting ones as well. ☹️ Think I've mentioned this before but I really don't like this system.. 😆

Oh well. Looks like I need to shoot 81 or better on my next two rounds. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Im so close to losing 3 scores in a row! Need a few good scores in a very short time frame! Never happening


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Im so close to losing 3 scores in a row! Need a few good scores in a very short time frame! Never happening 

Click to expand...

Yeah, it's been hard work lately. I got to the bit of my record where I had 5 counting rounds in a row, all from my old course, where the course/slope ratings are all inexplicably much higher. So I didn't have much chance of maintaining it. My goal was to get down to 13 or possibly even 12, but it's one step forward and two back.


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, it's been hard work lately. I got to the bit of my record where I had 5 counting rounds in a row, all from my old course, where the course/slope ratings are all inexplicably much higher. So I didn't have much chance of maintaining it. My goal was to get down to 13 or possibly even 12, but it's one step forward and two back.
		
Click to expand...

12 is my goal for now! Then I will re-asses  

Im contemplating quitting my job and setting up a youtube channel to document my progress from mid-handicap to scratch! I think itll only take me 12 months!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 21, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			12 is my goal for now! Then I will re-asses 

Im contemplating quitting my job and setting up a youtube channel to document my progress from mid-handicap to scratch! I think itll only take me 12 months! 

Click to expand...

Do make sure you hire a succession of coaches before belittling them on a public forum as well.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Handicap up from 14.5 to 15.3 in two short weeks, and the next two going off are counting ones as well. ☹️ Think I've mentioned this before but I really don't like this system.. 😆

Oh well. Looks like I need to shoot 81 or better on my next two rounds. 😬
		
Click to expand...

Try 5.4 to 7.4 in 3 weeks.....2 more scoring cards drop off in the next 2 rounds...could be off 8.? by the weekend.....


----------



## Bdill93 (Jun 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Try 5.4 to 7.4 in 3 weeks.....2 more scoring cards drop off in the next 2 rounds...could be off 8.? by the weekend.....
		
Click to expand...

3 shots gained in 4 weeks.... Someones got a match play coming up!


----------



## Imurg (Jun 21, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			3 shots gained in 4 weeks.... Someones got a match play coming up! 

Click to expand...

Either that or they're just playing


----------



## Dando (Jun 22, 2022)

i have just had my handicap come over from my club (via Igolf) and its 12.8! I've only got 6 scores on there so its not overly accurate

it seems like I've got my work cut out getting it up to 28 in time for H4H!


----------



## SteveW86 (Jun 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			i have just had my handicap come over from my club (via Igolf) and its 12.8! I've only got 6 scores on there so its not overly accurate

it seems like I've got my work cut out getting it up to 28 in time for H4H!
		
Click to expand...

Just make sure you play 20 times between now and then.

2 cards in tomorrow will be a good start


----------



## SurreyGolfer (Jun 23, 2022)

Not sure why, but it really irritates me when I see (find) balls that have been scribbled on to look like another ball, the most popular version of this being <insert budget ball> with 2 blue and 1 red line drawn on to look like a Callaway. 

Just buy the Callaway???


----------



## Slab (Jun 23, 2022)

Just switched over from the DPWTBMWET event to catch the early coverage of the LPGAKPMGPGA event 

Words fail me 😉


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			i have just had my handicap come over from my club (via Igolf) and its 12.8! I've only got 6 scores on there so its not overly accurate

it seems like I've got my work cut out getting it up to 28 in time for H4H!
		
Click to expand...


@Bratty  - we’ve been saying for months Dando muchacha the cartel leader and head honcho bandit!


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 23, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Not sure why, but it really irritates me when I see (find) balls that have been scribbled on to look like another ball, the most popular version of this being <insert budget ball> with 2 blue and 1 red line drawn on to look like a Callaway.

Just buy the Callaway???
		
Click to expand...

Does this happen much? You find Srixon Distances with "Pro Vee Won" written on it?


----------



## IanM (Jun 23, 2022)

Marking a ball on the green with a tee peg.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 23, 2022)

IanM said:



			Marking a ball on the green with a tee peg.   

Click to expand...

People who use massive poker chip ball markers


----------



## IanM (Jun 23, 2022)

sunshine said:



			People who use massive poker chip ball markers 

Click to expand...

What about conventional size poker chips?


----------



## Dando (Jun 23, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



@Bratty  - we’ve been saying for months Dando muchacha the cartel leader and head honcho bandit!
		
Click to expand...

Baz, 2 scores of 120 odd tomorrow and another at the London club on 1st July will get the handicap up nicely


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jun 23, 2022)

SurreyGolfer said:



			Not sure why, but it really irritates me when I see (find) balls that have been scribbled on to look like another ball, the most popular version of this being <insert budget ball> with 2 blue and 1 red line drawn on to look like a Callaway.

Just buy the Callaway???
		
Click to expand...

I've never seen that, but it annoys me when I find balls and it's a nice ball in good condition, but is covered in awful sharpie markings, ie. massive smiley faces or like a child has marked it (not just a dot here and there which is normal and fine)!


----------



## Oddsocks (Jun 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Baz, 2 scores of 120 odd tomorrow and another at the London club on 1st July will get the handicap up nicely
		
Click to expand...

Love you’re style,


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 23, 2022)

Looking for a ball in the wrong place because that’s where my fellow competitor said it had gone. Couldn’t find it so played my provisional. Walk forward and there is my first ball in plain site. Turned a 4 into a 6. I was not happy at the time.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 23, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			I've never seen that, but it annoys me when I find balls and it's a nice ball in good condition, but is covered in awful sharpie markings, ie. massive smiley faces or like a child has marked it (not just a dot here and there which is normal and fine)!
		
Click to expand...

I know a couple of lads who get their young kids to mark up their balls before comps, they see it as a bit of a good luck charm.


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 23, 2022)

Played Royal Ashdown today with a new society for the first time (course and society). 

Bugger me, it was hard work but what a course. Started well, poor middle and a reasonable end until 4 putts from 8 ft finished me off! That heather is beastly.


----------



## Pants (Jun 23, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			That heather is beastly.
		
Click to expand...

Didn't know that she still worked there after some complaints


----------



## NearHull (Jun 24, 2022)

Played Silkstone yesterday - a hilly course near Barnsley.   The high temperatures and humidity added extra challenges but capped off by trolley failure on the 8th.  But I still recommend the course.


----------



## Mark_Aged_42 (Jun 24, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Looking for a ball in the wrong place because that’s where my fellow competitor said it had gone. Couldn’t find it so played my provisional. Walk forward and there is my first ball in plain site. Turned a 4 into a 6. I was not happy at the time.
		
Click to expand...

If your first ball was in front of provisional couldnt you play the first ball?


----------



## backwoodsman (Jun 24, 2022)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			If your first ball was in front of provisional couldnt you play the first ball?
		
Click to expand...

Not if they'd already been looking for 3 minutes (in the wrong place).


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Mark_Aged_42 said:



			If your first ball was in front of provisional couldnt you play the first ball?
		
Click to expand...

Played both balls (after telling my PPs my intentions) to the green as wasn’t sure of ruling and then called a referee over. Couldn’t be sure that we had taken less than 3 minutes looking so had to use my provisional. Annoying as my original ball was 10 feet below the hole with a good look at birdie. I did manage to hole a slippery 6 foot down hiller for a 6 with my provisional. I think my head would have exploded if I’d missed it💣.As it was it took me a couple of holes to get the incident fully out of my head. My next purchase from Amazon is a stopwatch to hang on my golf bag.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 24, 2022)

Tee pegs that have been stamped on or hammered into the ground in the teeing area.
The people who do this.


----------



## Sats (Jun 24, 2022)

hairball_89 said:



			Played Royal Ashdown today with a new society for the first time (course and society).

Bugger me, it was hard work but what a course. Started well, poor middle and a reasonable end until 4 putts from 8 ft finished me off! That heather is beastly.
		
Click to expand...

Wrist breaking isn't it!


----------



## Wilson (Jun 24, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Played both balls (after telling my PPs my intentions) to the green as wasn’t sure of ruling and then called a referee over. Couldn’t be sure that we had taken less than 3 minutes looking so had to use my provisional. Annoying as my original ball was 10 feet below the hole with a good look at birdie. I did manage to hole a slippery 6 foot down hiller for a 6 with my provisional. I think my head would have exploded if I’d missed it💣.As it was it took me a couple of holes to get the incident fully out of my head. My next purchase from Amazon is a stopwatch to hang on my golf bag.
		
Click to expand...

There is where my Apple watch comes in handy, I just get Siri to start a 3min countdown as I start looking.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jun 24, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Tee pegs that have been stamped on or hammered into the ground in the teeing area.
The people who do this.
		
Click to expand...

Once I have picked the spot to tee off from and put my ball on the tee, I always use my pitch fork to remove any of these tees that you refer to that are in my eye line. It’s amazing how many are full length and not broken.


----------



## BrianM (Jun 24, 2022)

Out for 9 holes this afternoon before work, first 5 holes utter dog s**t, a million swing thoughts in my head.
Played the last 4 like a golfer (of some sort) 1 over, great drives, pitching close and flushing irons.
I've got to change my mindset to get some degree of consistency.


----------



## IanM (Jun 25, 2022)

Had to walk in after 10 holes today.  Have tweaked a muscle in my hip area. Could hardly walk.

If I posted this earlier,  sorry, been in pub all evening,  our village pub reopened tonight after 2 years closure


----------



## GG26 (Jun 25, 2022)

Stableford comp today.  Continued my decent recent play for 8 holes at which point I was on 19pts and serenely going along. Then the wheels fell off completely - 7pts for the remaining 10 holes.  I have no idea what changed.


----------



## Dando (Jun 25, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Once I have picked the spot to tee off from and put my ball on the tee, I always use my pitch fork to remove any of these tees that you refer to that are in my eye line. It’s amazing how many are full length and not broken.
		
Click to expand...

Same here


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 25, 2022)

Dando said:



			Same here
		
Click to expand...

...and here.


----------



## Imurg (Jun 25, 2022)

Why do the Pro players, after they've played their bunker shot, smooth part of the bunker with their foot and then walk out leaving more hoof prints for the caddy - or designated bunker raker - to finish it off..?
Its not like it's going to take the caddy more than an extra 3 seconds to rake the bit they smooth over...just seems a waste of time..
Play it, get out, go to the next shot, let the caddy rake...simples


----------



## sunshine (Jun 26, 2022)

Minor irritation: playing partner and I both in the same green side bunker, I play out first and then grab the rake. He then plays out and I tell him I’ll rake the bunker for both of us. “Thanks” he says, then walks right across the whole bunker and out the other side. FFS. Would have been funny if he was joking 🤣


----------



## Neilds (Jun 27, 2022)

Our next 4BBB opponents. Leave their previous round to the last possible date and then tell us they can only do weekends as one of them works away all week. Why enter a competition when you can’t play on the majority of the days 🤬


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jun 27, 2022)

sunshine said:



			People who use massive poker chip ball markers 

Click to expand...

People who moan about using larger ball markers


----------



## chrisd (Jun 27, 2022)

My fault I know!

Played yesterday and we started on the 10th, not unusual as we alway have a first and tenth hole start in comps. My marker started putting my scores from the first instead of the 10th and never twigged, so all my scores were wrongly recorded  (unless I got the same score on holes, say the 3rd and 12th) . I was out of the prizes so just checked my totals verbally with him and went in and entered the scores into the computer.  Only today when i checked how many balls my 2 on the 18th got me, when i noticed it said a 2 on the 9th - a long par 5 where a 2 would be highly unlikely ever. I rang the pro shop to DQ myself and to get them to register the changes which will probably mean a small cut.

But you'd think after several holes that he'd have twigged! (still my fault I know)


----------



## IanM (Jun 27, 2022)

We've got a guy who is guaranteed to mess your card up if he's marking it.  

Everything is possible.  

Can't read his handwriting.   Doesn't fill it in, the asks you what you had 5 holes ago.  Guaranteed to enter score in wrong line on Shotgun starts,  bad maths....


----------



## ExRabbit (Jun 28, 2022)

*Mel Smooth*


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jun 28, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Out for 9 holes this afternoon before work, first 5 holes utter dog s**t, a million swing thoughts in my head.
Played the last 4 like a golfer (of some sort) 1 over, great drives, pitching close and flushing irons.
I've got to change my mindset to get some degree of consistency.
		
Click to expand...

I have come to understand that as soon as I take my stance I must get my head out of the equation as my thinking at that point gets in the way of my golf.  I must do my swing thoughts on the practice ground and leave them there, and do my thinking about the shot to be played before I take my stance. Easier said than done.🙄


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2022)

A set of irons numbered 5 to 11.
I could say more, but I'll just leave it there


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			A set of irons numbered 5 to 11.
I could say more, but I'll just leave it there

View attachment 43221

Click to expand...

What's wrong with that? I think it makes sense. I think of my PW as a 10 iron since that's essentially what is. Would make more sense if they wrote 10 on it.


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			What's wrong with that? I think it makes sense. I think of my PW as a 10 iron since that's essentially what is. Would make more sense if they wrote 10 on it.
		
Click to expand...

Or it would make even more sense if they stamped 3 to 9 on them, which is what I think Voyager is getting at.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 28, 2022)

Crow said:



			Or it would make even more sense if they stamped 3 to 9 on them, which is what I think Voyager is getting at.
		
Click to expand...

That's fair enough then.


----------



## Slab (Jun 28, 2022)

Crow said:



			Or it would make *even more sense if they stamped 3 to 9 on them,* which is what I think Voyager is getting at.
		
Click to expand...

That's just as insane, surely they should be stamped 1-7 ?


----------



## Crow (Jun 28, 2022)

Slab said:



			That's just as insane, surely they should be stamped 1-7 ? 

Click to expand...

Below are the specs.
If you shifted the iron number by two, making the 5 the 3 etc, then the lofts follow pretty much what I call the optimum for a sensible set:
SW 56°
PW 52°
9i  48°
8i  44°
and so on with 4 degree gaps to the 3 iron of 24°

This is why so few people carry a 3 or 4 iron nowadays, because their 5 and 6 irons have the lofts of 3 and 4 irons of yesteryear.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jun 28, 2022)

Does this mean that the 3-iron would be 18d and a 2-iron 15d ?
What the heck would the 1-iron be?
Or have the numbers 1, 2 and 3 ceased to exist, just like the numbers 2 and 4 for woods?

25 years from now, will there be a 13-iron with sets starting at 6-iron?

Am I babbling for nothing or just not embracing the changes (or both) ?

Well, I didn't "just leave it there" did I?

I feel better now, however.


----------



## patricks148 (Jun 28, 2022)

People who enter knock outs but are never available to play.
Through to the 3rd round in both ours without playing a single game🙄.


----------



## Canary Kid (Jun 28, 2022)

To my mind, all manufacturers should just put the loft figure in degrees on irons, then everyone would know where they stand.  I realise they won’t, as they like jacking the lofts for numbered irons to make gullible buyers think they hit the ball further with them.  Ooooo, I’ve just hit this 7 iron 20 yards longer than my current 7 iron … must buy these.  But it has 4 degrees less loft!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			To my mind, all manufacturers should just put the loft figure in degrees on irons, then everyone would know where they stand.  I realise they won’t, as they like jacking the lofts for numbered irons to make gullible buyers think they hit the ball further with them.  Ooooo, I’ve just hit this 7 iron 20 yards longer than my current 7 iron … must buy these.  But it has 4 degrees less loft!
		
Click to expand...

Cleveland do this, I used to have some CG16 irons. I think they stand alone though.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Cleveland do this, I used to have some CG16 irons. I think they stand alone though.
		
Click to expand...

Hogan and Tommy Armour had loft specified on the clubs back in the early days of their clubmaking ('50s?). Wasn't a great success. Others have printed loft on the toe and I have heard of one mfr who did loft only that a Pro used. Can't remember who, as it was eons ago.

It's a marketing swizz that doesn't actually matter to me until someone claims their new irons are much better than min as they are hitting them a club or more further than mine. Not so cocky when I point out that their 7i has he same loft as my 5i!


----------



## woofers (Jun 28, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			People who enter knock outs but are never available to play.
Through to the 3rd round in both ours without playing a single game🙄.
		
Click to expand...

Knockouts at my place are now poorly supported, the higher handicap pairs event only had 2 pairs enter, straight to the final then !
I no longer enter the singles or pairs, simply can’t be arsed with all the faffing around with available / unavailable / late withdrawal dates.
There may be case for putting aside days and tee times in the diary for the rounds to be played on ? But no doubt this will create as many issues as it solves…


----------



## cliveb (Jul 1, 2022)

Playing golf on 1st July and needing to wear a long sleeved winter top.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 1, 2022)

Going round most the course with the same ball and scoring way above my HC then losing two balls on S.I 18.

Makes sense 👏


----------



## Wilson (Jul 1, 2022)

Range open until 2200, get there at 2000, only to be told it's closed - nothing on the website or any social media platforms.


----------



## Backache (Jul 2, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Playing golf on 1st July and needing to wear a long sleeved winter top.
		
Click to expand...

Aye, the nights are fair closing in now we're passed midsummer.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Saturday I played 9 holes with a early 20s visitor.  He is off 3.  On our 504yd 1st he hit drive and gap wedge to green…😳


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 4, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Saturday I played 9 holes with a early 20s visitor.  He is off 3.  On our 504yd 1st he hit drive and gap wedge to green…😳
		
Click to expand...

I'd have done the same to be fair. Just with a fairway wood in between.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'd have done the same to be fair. Just with a fairway wood in between. 

Click to expand...

To be fair…pretty stiff following wind and firm fairways, carry 230yds and you are onto a down slope - and he did….


----------



## Neilds (Jul 4, 2022)

Being 8" away from a hole in one on Saturday.  Would have been my first.
Was annoying for a couple of reasons - it didn't go in and it was the only par 3 that didn't have a NP prize.

On the plus side, I got a share of the 2s pot and also doubled my money in the Beat the Pro comp.
Every cloud.....


----------



## Imurg (Jul 4, 2022)

The England Golf app via HDIDO/ClubV1 not allowing me to sign in on my phone.....
It let Fragger in - obviously it knows he's a power-hungry Mod - but I even logged out and back in again and it still kicked me out.
Still able to sign in via the terminal....
Me no unnerstan


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 4, 2022)

I've lost my game. H/C has gone up from 12.9 to 14.6 and another rubbish score done today. I juist cannot seem to find what is going on.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 5, 2022)

15.1 now


----------



## Dando (Jul 5, 2022)

playing a corporate day at the London Club yesterday and hacking it around like a complete twunt.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 5, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Saturday I played 9 holes with a early 20s visitor.  He is off 3.  On our 504yd 1st he hit drive and gap wedge to green…😳
		
Click to expand...

Yes, but which green?😂


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 5, 2022)

Not having a rule letting you place out of a divot on the fairway within 6 inches ,say?


----------



## Pants (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 5, 2022)

Really annoyed yesterday as we are in The Highlands and played Royal Dornoch on Saturday and the British Seniors Amateur is there this week.

Thought The R and A were totally incompetent YESTERDAY  as there was no live scoring.

However this was corrected as The Competition started TODAY!

Gary Tough from Edzell  is leading at 2 under


----------



## Wilson (Jul 5, 2022)

Dando said:



			playing a corporate day at the London Club yesterday and hacking it around like a complete twunt.
		
Click to expand...

I finally got an invite to our one on Thursday at the London Club, and I've got Covid!!


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 5, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I've lost my game. H/C has gone up from 12.9 to 14.6 and another rubbish score done today. I juist cannot seem to find what is going on.
		
Click to expand...

The average of the best eight scores from your last twenty scores is not as good as it was some time ago.
You're welcome.

You've gone up only 1.7.
I've gone up by more than that and I found out what was going on.
My scores from April and May this year (near winter conditions, some of them) were no way near as good as the scores that they replaced from July and August last year in lovely weather.
Just picked up a 3rd place prize last week, not giving so many shots in social golf and playing just the same as ever. Great game this.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2022)

The cost of a hot drink at a golf club...






And not even the option of a cuppa


----------



## Dando (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cost of a hot drink at a golf club...

View attachment 43356




Click to expand...

That’s shocking


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cost of a hot drink at a golf club...

View attachment 43356




Click to expand...

Am I blind ...where is just a simple cup of tea??


----------



## IanM (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cost of a hot drink at a golf club...

View attachment 43356




Click to expand...

The Grove?  (Nr Watford, not the one near Porthcawl 😁😁)


----------



## woofers (Jul 6, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cost of a hot drink at a golf club...

View attachment 43356




And not even the option of a cuppa  

Click to expand...

What do they think we are, LIV golfers ?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 6, 2022)

IanM said:



			The Grove?  (Nr Watford, not the one near Porthcawl 😁😁)
		
Click to expand...

No.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 6, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			The average of the best eight scores from your last twenty scores is not as good as it was some time ago.
You're welcome.

You've gone up only 1.7.
I've gone up by more than that and I found out what was going on.
My scores from April and May this year (near winter conditions, some of them) were no way near as good as the scores that they replaced from July and August last year in lovely weather.
Just picked up a 3rd place prize last week, not giving so many shots in social golf and playing just the same as ever. Great game this.
		
Click to expand...

My fav was Monday 

I played outstanding.. best in months 

But it knocked off my best round which was slightly better so I went up lol 

Same again Tuesday played really well but went up again


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 6, 2022)

With those prices, I think I'd take me own thermos.


----------



## banjofred (Jul 6, 2022)

Monday....after being +4 on the first two holes....ended up +7......today, lost 3 or 4 balls....I'd been better off drinking a few pints of beer before playing. And then a few more pints.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



*I've lost my game. *H/C has gone up from 12.9 to 14.6 and another rubbish score done today. I juist cannot seem to find what is going on.
		
Click to expand...

It's probably in your laptop bios!


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2022)

My mate, otherwise a good bloke spent lots of a qualifying comp yesterday on his phone. Apparently it's important as he's having a kitchen fitted. 

I'm stood over a 4 footer on 5th green, take putter back, phone rings... I step away, of course I missed when I tried again.  That's my head in a bad place for next half hour. 

He's the guy who has iffy etiquette at the best of times. 

I'm going to have stop playing Comps with him.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2022)

IanM said:



			My mate, otherwise a good bloke spent lots of a qualifying comp yesterday on his phone. Apparently it's important as he's having a kitchen fitted. 

I'm stood over a 4 footer on 5th green, take putter back, phone rings... I step away, of course I missed when I tried again.  That's my head in a bad place for next half hour.

He's the guy who has iffy etiquette at the best of times.

I'm going to have stop playing Comps with him.
		
Click to expand...

Surely phones should be on Buzz/Silent, if allowed at all, in competitions! There does come a point where selfishly cramming too many things into a day becomes counter-productive and unpleasant for others.


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2022)

Foxholer said:



			Surely phones should be on Buzz/Silent, if allowed at all, in competitions! There does come a point where selfishly cramming too many things into a day becomes counter-productive and unpleasant for others.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed.  Or left in the blooming car.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 9, 2022)

IanM said:



			Indeed.  Or left in the blooming car.
		
Click to expand...

Agree re airplane mode. But leave it in the car?  Not likely!  

Hope yours never gets nicked, but it's got more chance of being than mine.


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 9, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			The cost of a hot drink at a golf club...

View attachment 43356




And not even the option of a cuppa  

Click to expand...

Looks like it's the milk that's the expensive element!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 9, 2022)

New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!


----------



## cliveb (Jul 9, 2022)

IanM said:



			Indeed.  Or left in the blooming car.
		
Click to expand...

You never know when you might need your phone in an emergency.

The diabetic chap we found virtually unconscious in a hypo on our 6th tee was happy we didn't leave our phones in the car.


----------



## PNWokingham (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!
		
Click to expand...

Probably get a six pack of frazles at pounstretcher for a oner. Go on strike and make a point!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!
		
Click to expand...

£5 for one at mine but least get a cuppa with it


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!
		
Click to expand...

Move north. Pricing like that would cause a riot up here, quite rightly 😄.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!
		
Click to expand...

Thats what you get for being closer to London 
We get a mini Full English and a cuppa for £5.76.....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Thats what you get for being closer to London 
We get a mini Full English and a cuppa for £5.76.....
		
Click to expand...

Is that pensioner’s rate?


----------



## IainP (Jul 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!
		
Click to expand...

"Hand reared bacon, on artisan bread" perhaps? 😉🙂


----------



## Dando (Jul 9, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Thats what you get for being closer to London 
We get a mini Full English and a cuppa for £5.76.....
		
Click to expand...

Not sure I’m a fan of the “mini” aspect of a full English


----------



## IanM (Jul 9, 2022)

cliveb said:



			You never know when you might need your phone in an emergency.

The diabetic chap we found virtually unconscious in a hypo on our 6th tee was happy we didn't leave our phones in the car.
		
Click to expand...

True enough. You can turn it on when it's needed, no need to use it other than that


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 10, 2022)

…or Golf Usual Frustrations.

Rollup yesterday, as off back tees I decided to put a card in - I knew if it was rubbish it wouldn’t count so why not, and so I felt no pressure that I was doing a card. 

Any yet - careless, careless drifted the shots and then a lost ball on 5, saw me turning 10over gross and 13pts. Ho hum.  Going to have to improve a bit on back 9 if I am not going to be embarrassed by my score. And so played back 9 in level gross, 23pts and over the 18 to my CH.🙄

Thing is…we don’t have to ‘make it up‘ because we’ve all done it. 

And so though a bit frustrating, I’m really pleased that I was able to pull myself and my game together and score that back 9 level gross and probably my best back 9 Stableford pts.

Just checking I see my HI cut 0.2 to 7.8…steady, steady as I work towards CH of 8, and if I can get to 7…not been there for maybe 30yrs.


----------



## Slab (Jul 11, 2022)

Played in hellish 40kph gusts yesterday and other than driver the biggest club I hit all day was 5Iron. Just didn’t have the bottle to hit FW or hybrid into (or with) that kind of wind
Irritation is I actually scored pretty well and only one dodgy tee shot stopped me shooting handicap. It just plants a seed that I should try a comp round like that too


----------



## Albo (Jul 11, 2022)

Flies, dozens of the ba$tards buzzing round me all the sodding time


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 11, 2022)

Albo said:



			Flies, dozens of the ba$tards buzzing round me all the sodding time
		
Click to expand...

Be prepared for some wag to suggest that you should wash occasionally.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 11, 2022)

I don't mind being the first, possibly only, one to say this but it's not even 6pm on Monday and I'm fed up to the back teeth with the Open build-up..
To be fair I'm not a fan of the build-up to anything but every SM I access is flooded with it already.....and it's only Monday...😫
Please can the Championship start tomorrow and go on for 6 rounds...?


----------



## IainP (Jul 11, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I don't mind being the first, possibly only, one to say this but it's not even 6pm on Monday and I'm fed up to the back teeth with the Open build-up..
To be fair I'm not a fan of the build-up to anything but every SM I access is flooded with it already.....and it's only Monday...😫
Please can the Championship start tomorrow and go on for 6 rounds...?
		
Click to expand...

The grinch is alive! 😁😅
Know what you mean though 🤐


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 12, 2022)

Golfing nerves, caddying for  lovely guy from Texas, who was so nervous he could get a tee in the ground. A real shame, even got the yips putting too and could barely get club on ball.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			New chef in at our golf club. Was going to get lunch but wasn't that hungry in the end so just ordered a simple bacon sandwich. Fiver. A fiver for a bacon sandwich! Absolutely scandalous. Won't be doing that again!
		
Click to expand...

Surely your club has to OK the menu and the prices.


----------



## Dando (Jul 13, 2022)

Just having a quick beer after playing and listening to 2 absolute clowns.

So far I’ve had

“putting, even on tour is luck”

“All golf shafts are the same. My fitter said it doesn’t matter”

I might let Mrs d know I’ll be home late as this is comedy gold


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 13, 2022)

Some arse stole my ball. Hope he three putts every hole forever.


----------



## BridgfordBlue (Jul 13, 2022)

I don’t normally use expensive balls as I play off around 18 and still lose too many to make it worth it. About a month and a half ago though, my wife bought me a sleeve of pro vs and I’ve been loving them. The first two balls both lasted me five rounds each - one ended up being too scuffed and I lost the other.

Played after work today and thought I’d use the last one. First four holes, I’ve gone par, birdie, par, par. Im striking it wonderfully and loving life. Fifth hole, there’s a few grass stains on the ball and I see a ball cleaner, so decide to give that a go. I push down on it, pull it back up and the ball has completely disappeared! There’s no one playing behind us so me and my playing partner spend five minutes trying to get our hands in under these brushes that were that stiff, it felt like rubbing your hands on a cheese grater, but can’t even find where it is let alone try and get it back.

Like I said, I still lose a ball every round or two. I have never in my life lost a ball in a sodding ball cleaner though and it has to be the expensive one the one time I do it!

Needless to say, the round went a bit to pot after it! I’m still thinking of driving back there tomorrow armed with a screwdriver and a small axe to try and get it back, even though it’ll cost me more in petrol getting there than just buying another sleeve…

Stupid ball cleaner.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 14, 2022)

IanM said:



			True enough. You can turn it on when it's needed, no need to use it other than that
		
Click to expand...

I set mine to silent and check every few holes, just in case there's an emergency. Nothing worse than having a phone ring during a swing. If I'm on-call, I don't play.


----------



## Slab (Jul 14, 2022)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I don’t normally use expensive balls as I play off around 18 and still lose too many to make it worth it. About a month and a half ago though, my wife bought me a sleeve of pro vs and I’ve been loving them. The first two balls both lasted me five rounds each - one ended up being too scuffed and I lost the other.

Played after work today and thought I’d use the last one. First four holes, I’ve gone par, birdie, par, par. Im striking it wonderfully and loving life. Fifth hole, there’s a few grass stains on the ball and I see a ball cleaner, so decide to give that a go. I push down on it, pull it back up and the ball has completely disappeared! There’s no one playing behind us so me and my playing partner spend five minutes trying to get our hands in under these brushes that were that stiff, it felt like rubbing your hands on a cheese grater, but can’t even find where it is let alone try and get it back.

Like I said, I still lose a ball every round or two. I have never in my life lost a ball in a sodding ball cleaner though and it has to be the expensive one the one time I do it!

Needless to say, the round went a bit to pot after it! I’m still thinking of driving back there tomorrow armed with a screwdriver and a small axe to try and get it back, even though it’ll cost me more in petrol getting there than just buying another sleeve…

Stupid ball cleaner.
		
Click to expand...

Brilliant 😅
Perfect tale for the thread


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2022)

Should I *have *to play a fade off the tee to play round a tree protecting the RHS of the fairway when the fairway falls hard from right to left, running down into a line of trees from which there is no shot to the green.  There was no straight shot to the top of the RHS of the fairway, and as far as I could work out there was no straight shot I could hit that would keep me on the fairway.  Not a big deal as I can hit a strong fade, but many can't.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2022)

Until about 2 yrs ago I was an absolute non-believer and eschewed any form of tech for distance measuring.  Then I relented and accepted I should buy a laser rangefinder - and I now use it all the time and find it invaluable.  

Then today - on the 16th...it just died (flat battery I guess but never noticed it coming).  And I was utterly lost and bamboozled...what to do.  No idea of distance and I suddenly realised how dependent I had become on it.  How bleedin' irritating.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Until about 2 yrs ago I was an absolute non-believer and eschewed any form of tech for distance measuring.  Then I relented and accepted I should buy a laser rangefinder - and I now use it all the time and find it invaluable. 

Then today - on the 16th...it just died (flat battery I guess but never noticed it coming).  And I was utterly lost and bamboozled...what to do.  No idea of distance and I suddenly realised how dependent I had become on it.  How bleedin' irritating.
		
Click to expand...

I played a match play the other day without my phone (and therefore distances) I felt totally alone.


----------



## cliveb (Jul 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Should I *have *to play a fade off the tee to play round a tree protecting the RHS of the fairway when the fairway falls hard from right to left, running down into a line of trees from which there is no shot to the green.  There was no straight shot to the top of the RHS of the fairway, and as far as I could work out there was no straight shot I could hit that would keep me on the fairway.  Not a big deal as I can hit a strong fade, but many can't.
		
Click to expand...

Count yourself lucky. I can think of a par 4 where there is no tee shot of any shape whatsoever that will keep you on the fairway. (Pinner Hill 12th)


----------



## srixon 1 (Jul 14, 2022)

BridgfordBlue said:



			I don’t normally use expensive balls as I play off around 18 and still lose too many to make it worth it. About a month and a half ago though, my wife bought me a sleeve of pro vs and I’ve been loving them. The first two balls both lasted me five rounds each - one ended up being too scuffed and I lost the other.

Played after work today and thought I’d use the last one. First four holes, I’ve gone par, birdie, par, par. Im striking it wonderfully and loving life. Fifth hole, there’s a few grass stains on the ball and I see a ball cleaner, so decide to give that a go. I push down on it, pull it back up and the ball has completely disappeared! There’s no one playing behind us so me and my playing partner spend five minutes trying to get our hands in under these brushes that were that stiff, it felt like rubbing your hands on a cheese grater, but can’t even find where it is let alone try and get it back.

Like I said, I still lose a ball every round or two. I have never in my life lost a ball in a sodding ball cleaner though and it has to be the expensive one the one time I do it!

Needless to say, the round went a bit to pot after it! I’m still thinking of driving back there tomorrow armed with a screwdriver and a small axe to try and get it back, even though it’ll cost me more in petrol getting there than just buying another sleeve…

Stupid ball cleaner.
		
Click to expand...

The born loser 😂😂😂


----------



## Pants (Jul 14, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Count yourself lucky. I can think of a par 4 where there is no tee shot of any shape whatsoever that will keep you on the fairway. (Pinner Hill 12th)
		
Click to expand...

A bit like Crowborough Beacon in these current conditions.  Only difference is that it applies to most fairways and/or shots into the green. 

Great course though, when the greens are good.

Edit - haven't played there for about 3 years so can't really comment on the current greens condition.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 14, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Count yourself lucky. I can think of a par 4 where there is no tee shot of any shape whatsoever that will keep you on the fairway. (Pinner Hill 12th)
		
Click to expand...

Oh I get that sort of hole, and it's frustrations, but when all of the middle and right thirds of a fairway are not accessible off the tee unless you can fade your ball round a tree maybe 50yds from the front of the tee?  Tee on lhs of teeing ground and no such issue.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 15, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Count yourself lucky. I can think of a par 4 where there is no tee shot of any shape whatsoever that will keep you on the fairway. (Pinner Hill 12th)
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣
With the current weather I’m guessing it’s not possible to hold the 13th or 16th fairways either


----------



## Imurg (Jul 17, 2022)

It took less than 20 minutes for the Cam Smith WITB posts to hit social media...
Really..who cares what he used?
The chances of any of it being of any use to any of us are so remote it's not worth calculating.


----------



## pokerjoke (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It took less than 20 minutes for the Cam Smith WITB posts to hit social media...
Really..who cares what he used?
The chances of any of it being of any use to any of us are so remote it's not worth calculating.
		
Click to expand...

If nobody cared they would stop doing it,but obviously people do.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It took less than 20 minutes for the Cam Smith WITB posts to hit social media...
Really..who cares what he used?
*The chances of any of it being of any use to any of us are so remote* it's not worth calculating.
		
Click to expand...

Speak for yourself.


----------



## IanM (Jul 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It took less than 20 minutes for the Cam Smith WITB posts to hit social media...
Really..who cares what he used?
The chances of any of it being of any use to any of us are so remote it's not worth calculating.
		
Click to expand...

I haven't had the email from Original Penguin yet


----------



## Stuart_C (Jul 17, 2022)

The Double standards brigade.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			I haven't had the email from Original Penguin yet 

Click to expand...

There shorts are superb quality 😉


----------



## RRidges (Jul 17, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Should I *have *to play a fade off the tee to play round a tree protecting the RHS of the fairway when the fairway falls hard from right to left, running down into a line of trees from which there is no shot to the green.  There was no straight shot to the top of the RHS of the fairway, and as far as I could work out there was no straight shot I could hit that would keep me on the fairway.  Not a big deal as I can hit a strong fade, but many can't.
		
Click to expand...

Some can't hit anything BUT a strong fade!
But it's quite legitimate to reward someone who can shape shots.


----------



## Slab (Jul 18, 2022)

Two weeks running we have let a smaller/faster following group play through, both times they were _upset_ about being let through 

First was a single last weekend (who's only wait was about 2 mins a couple of holes previous) but when he reached us he could only complain that one of our group shouldn’t be walking (it was originally a buggy only course several years ago but not been that for some time) but he couldn’t be told his belief was far out of date and kept moaning before things got a tad heated between him and one of our group
Then yesterday we let a pair through as soon as they caught us while we were on a par 3, they’d zoomed up pretty rapidly on previous hole and could clearly hit a decent ball so after we tee'd off we went forward, marked our balls on the green, stood aside and called them to play up. Apparently that was somehow to blame for one of the lads topping it into the long grass & the other missing the green so both didn't finish the hole, we were again moaned at as we ‘should’ve’ just finished the hole & not called them up!





I know what you're all thinking, there's two sides to every story and all that... well there isn't, this is it, its all here, they were just crackers!


----------



## AddisonRoad (Jul 18, 2022)

.... people pulling out of society days with just a few days to spare

Been organising my society for a while now and it never ceases to amaze me how late people are willing to pull out. In fact, this time around, I've had someone pull out only when I contacted them to triple-check they were coming (they RSVPd and received multiple further emails confirming details, even as late as last week). I think I'll be banning these types of offenders moving forward - the lack of consideration is jarring!


----------



## GB72 (Jul 18, 2022)

AddisonRoad said:



			.... people pulling out of society days with just a few days to spare

Been organising my society for a while now and it never ceases to amaze me how late people are willing to pull out. In fact, this time around, I've had someone pull out only when I contacted them to triple-check they were coming (they RSVPd and received multiple further emails confirming details, even as late as last week). I think I'll be banning these types of offenders moving forward - the lack of consideration is jarring!
		
Click to expand...

Gave up on arraning these sorts of things. Unless I took the full payment up front, people were willing to bail out right up to the last second and leave eveyone in the lurch. When I moved to wanting payment up front so as I could give the space to someone for free if anyone bailed last minute people stopped being interested in away days. It is a thankless task and I tip my cap to anyone who does the arranging.


----------



## moogie (Jul 18, 2022)

People that hole out in stableford comps.....when they can't score 
9 for 7 for zero points

What's that about??


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 18, 2022)

moogie said:



			People that hole out in stableford comps.....when they can't score
9 for 7 for zero points

What's that about??
		
Click to expand...

I guess they like to know what their true gross score is every round. Or they just dislike Stableford so ignore the format and play it as if it's a medal.

I'm the opposite, will happily pick up the ball and then improve my final gross by counting it as a 7 instead of an 8 or 9 anyway. 😄


----------



## IanM (Jul 18, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I guess they like to know what their true gross score is every round. Or they just dislike Stableford so ignore the format and play it as if it's a medal.

I'm the opposite, will happily pick up the ball and then improve my final gross by counting it as a 7 instead of an 8 or 9 anyway. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Folk who keep full medal score during a Stableford are ok, provided they are up behind the game in front,  and well clear of the game behind.    

Holing one or two over a "point" isn't too bad, any more isnt nice for playing partners


----------



## Imurg (Jul 20, 2022)

Having a work-free day on Friday and toyed with the idea of going up to Hillside until I realised it's a 400 mile, 7 hour round trip....
Not convinced it's worth it....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 20, 2022)

moogie said:



			People that hole out in stableford comps.....when they can't score
9 for 7 for zero points

What's that about??
		
Click to expand...

Maybe they want to practice their putting for when it matters in the holes to come.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2022)

moogie said:



			People that hole out in stableford comps.....when they can't score 
9 for 7 for zero points

What's that about??
		
Click to expand...

People who get 2 or more strokes on a hole. 🤔😂


----------



## Canary Kid (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			People who get 2 or more strokes on a hole. 🤔😂
		
Click to expand...

How nauseatingly smug.  We can’t all be 4.1 handicappers.  As an ex County player, I would probably thrash you at chess … but I wouldn’t mock your rating.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			How nauseatingly smug.  We can’t all be 4.1 handicappers.  As an ex County player, I would probably thrash you at chess … but I wouldn’t mock your rating.
		
Click to expand...

I was only joking. 😉


----------



## Voyager EMH (Jul 21, 2022)

When Dr Stableford came up with the points scoring system he said that the 7/8 allowance was to prevent anyone with the maximum handicap of 21 getting more than one shot on a hole as that would be ungentlemanly.
He was not joking.


----------



## AliMc (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			I was only joking. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Sorry you're not allowed to joke on here !


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			How nauseatingly smug.  We can’t all be 4.1 handicappers.  As an ex County player, I would probably thrash you at chess … but I wouldn’t mock your rating.
		
Click to expand...

I get it though - I would never knock the player themselves, but the system itself that allows it. I still think they should have capped it at 36. I played with a 41 handicapper recently, and he was literally just throwing shots away at times - with a bit of common sense it shouldn't be too difficult for any able-bodied player to get to 36 handicap level. 

Still, I wouldn't say it's a _big_ irritation since you rarely ever meet anyone who's actually that high (or I don't anyway).


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 21, 2022)

Certainly more specific than random but most definitely an irritant...

For those that know me or have followed any posts from me over the last few years, you may know I was involved in an accident a few years ago that left me badly injured and with seriously restricted movement in my shoulder. I was initially advised I would not play golf again due to it. 
I underwent a lot of recovery and physio, exercises to strengthen and improve movement and, eventually (nearly 2.5 years later) I got back to playing and was actually doing ok. I had lost distance but was more accurate and as such my scores were improving, the majority of my rounds were mid to high 70s and I got my HC back and got myself down to 7 (I'm still a crap putter, that didn't change!). 

About 3 months ago, I started getting pains in my right arm, just above my elbow, after playing. I didn't think too much of it. Over the following weeks it became bad, I mean really bad, in that I couldn't grip the club and swing it. 

FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful. 

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.


----------



## Slab (Jul 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Certainly more specific than random but most definitely an irritant...

For those that know me or have followed any posts from me over the last few years, you may know I was involved in an accident a few years ago that left me badly injured and with seriously restricted movement in my shoulder. I was initially advised I would not play golf again due to it.
I underwent a lot of recovery and physio, exercises to strengthen and improve movement and, eventually (nearly 2.5 years later) I got back to playing and was actually doing ok. I had lost distance but was more accurate and as such my scores were improving, the majority of my rounds were mid to high 70s and I got my HC back and got myself down to 7 (I'm still a crap putter, that didn't change!).

About 3 months ago, I started getting pains in my right arm, just above my elbow, after playing. I didn't think too much of it. Over the following weeks it became bad, I mean really bad, in that I couldn't grip the club and swing it.

FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful.

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Jeez Greig that’s not a good read. Your still a bit on the young side to be popping down to the bowling club in your whites on a weekend, so in your place I’d be looking to see how to keep playing. Hope it works out 




(failing that I’ll give you £50 for your clubs!)


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Certainly more specific than random but most definitely an irritant...

For those that know me or have followed any posts from me over the last few years, you may know I was involved in an accident a few years ago that left me badly injured and with seriously restricted movement in my shoulder. I was initially advised I would not play golf again due to it.
I underwent a lot of recovery and physio, exercises to strengthen and improve movement and, eventually (nearly 2.5 years later) I got back to playing and was actually doing ok. I had lost distance but was more accurate and as such my scores were improving, the majority of my rounds were mid to high 70s and I got my HC back and got myself down to 7 (I'm still a crap putter, that didn't change!).

About 3 months ago, I started getting pains in my right arm, just above my elbow, after playing. I didn't think too much of it. Over the following weeks it became bad, I mean really bad, in that I couldn't grip the club and swing it.

FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful.

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.
		
Click to expand...

That is harsh. One of the beauties of golf that brought me back to the game was the thought that it's a sport I can play for the rest of my life, when the likes of football have fallen away. The idea of that not being the case is unthinkable. I hope you can sit down with a physio or someone similar and work out a way to keep playing.


----------



## Bamberdele2.0 (Jul 21, 2022)

Every now and then an army of geese flock onto hole 13 and cover the whole 350 yards in poo

Maybe it’s wrong when i’m hoping any duffed shot hits one


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Jul 21, 2022)

moogie said:



			People that hole out in stableford comps.....when they can't score
9 for 7 for zero points

What's that about??
		
Click to expand...

Been thinking about this. 

I'm entering my first Stableford comp this Friday. I don't really play comps, prefer to play with friends and for fun but fancied the weekly Stableford this week. 

Are you right in saying that if I need 6 for a point and I miss, I can just put 7 on my card and pick up?


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Been thinking about this. 

I'm entering my first Stableford comp this Friday. I don't really play comps, prefer to play with friends and for fun but fancied the weekly Stableford this week. 

Are you right in saying that if I need 6 for a point and I miss, I can just put 7 on my card and pick up?
		
Click to expand...

No, put NR on your card.


----------



## RichA (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			No, put NR on your card.
		
Click to expand...

We've recently been directed by our committee to enter the net double bogey number, as @SHiiBBZ  suggested.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2022)

RichA said:



			We've recently been directed by our committee to enter the net double bogey number, as @SHiiBBZ  suggested.
		
Click to expand...

Wonder why that is?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			No, put NR on your card.
		
Click to expand...

I put a dash on the hole, on the card, and then when entering the score on the computer enter 0, which then gives you the option of Picked Up or Didn't play hole (or similar) You enter Picked Up. NR always strikes me as more to do with not returning the card but that could just be me.

I don't like the idea of putting a number down when you didn't actually hit that number. It just feels wrong, even though, as per post 5101, that is what some clubs are asking people to do.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2022)

Always known NR as no return on the hole.
Putting a 7 or whatever seems wrong as that's not what happens.

SG and IG but have an NR button you can use on a hole that you don't finish.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Jul 21, 2022)

Thanks all - think I'll use NR for now. Will check with the other guys I'm playing with anyway.


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			No, put NR on your card.
		
Click to expand...

I don't even do that, just stick a line through it or leave it blank.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 21, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Once I have picked the spot to tee off from and put my ball on the tee, I always use my pitch fork to remove any of these tees that you refer to that are in my eye line. It’s amazing how many are full length and not broken.
		
Click to expand...

I just find it bad form to leave them imbedded.  Removing a broken tee from the teeing area is no different to replacing divots, raking bunkers or repairing pitch marks.


----------



## RichA (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			Wonder why that is?
		
Click to expand...

I should add, that's obviously only in Stableford comps.
I always used to just stick X in the box.
I don't know the reason for the change. I haven't used it since the update, but I think myEG now offers options for a pick up if you're recording your round.


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Jul 21, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			I just find it bad form to leave them imbedded.  Removing a broken tee from the teeing area is no different to replacing divots, raking bunkers or repairing pitch marks.
		
Click to expand...

Works for me. If I'm hitting an iron off the tee (which is actually around 9/10 holes) I just use the ends of the broken tees because I only buy tall tees for my driver. It's actually a random irritation if I get on a tee box and can't find any broken ones


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 21, 2022)

SHiiBBZ said:



			Works for me. If I'm hitting an iron off the tee (which is actually around 9/10 holes) I just use the ends of the broken tees because I only buy tall tees for my driver. It's actually a random irritation if I get on a tee box and can't find any broken ones 

Click to expand...

My gripe with it is that I always seem to catch one on my take away (more Indian never a Chinese) 😁

Then it’s a stop, either dig out the broken tee or re tee in a different area.  

This slows up play….


----------



## RichA (Jul 21, 2022)

Irritated that FJ sell these beauties in the USA but not the UK...


----------



## Imurg (Jul 21, 2022)

RichA said:



			Irritated that FJ sell these beauties in the USA but not the UK...

View attachment 43564

Click to expand...

I'm quite glad....


----------



## BrianM (Jul 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Certainly more specific than random but most definitely an irritant...

For those that know me or have followed any posts from me over the last few years, you may know I was involved in an accident a few years ago that left me badly injured and with seriously restricted movement in my shoulder. I was initially advised I would not play golf again due to it.
I underwent a lot of recovery and physio, exercises to strengthen and improve movement and, eventually (nearly 2.5 years later) I got back to playing and was actually doing ok. I had lost distance but was more accurate and as such my scores were improving, the majority of my rounds were mid to high 70s and I got my HC back and got myself down to 7 (I'm still a crap putter, that didn't change!).

About 3 months ago, I started getting pains in my right arm, just above my elbow, after playing. I didn't think too much of it. Over the following weeks it became bad, I mean really bad, in that I couldn't grip the club and swing it.

FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful.

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.
		
Click to expand...

If Tiger can come back so can you 😀

On a serious note, I hope you can get yourself sorted out to carry on playing, 
I started playing at 37, although to a terrible standard 😂 but knowing I can hopefully have a hit with my boys until I pop my clogs keeps me at it, not a lot of sports where you’s can all play together.


----------



## KenL (Jul 21, 2022)

RichA said:



			Irritated that FJ sell these beauties in the USA but not the UK...

View attachment 43564

Click to expand...

They'd look lovely with long socks. 🤔🤣


----------



## RichA (Jul 21, 2022)

KenL said:



			They'd look lovely with long socks. 🤔🤣
		
Click to expand...

Great minds...


----------



## RRidges (Jul 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful.

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to hear that.
you have to make a decision about what you value more - Golf or your health.
To me, that's not a difficult decision.


----------



## RichA (Jul 21, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Certainly more specific than random but most definitely an irritant...

For those that know me or have followed any posts from me over the last few years, you may know I was involved in an accident a few years ago that left me badly injured and with seriously restricted movement in my shoulder. I was initially advised I would not play golf again due to it.
I underwent a lot of recovery and physio, exercises to strengthen and improve movement and, eventually (nearly 2.5 years later) I got back to playing and was actually doing ok. I had lost distance but was more accurate and as such my scores were improving, the majority of my rounds were mid to high 70s and I got my HC back and got myself down to 7 (I'm still a crap putter, that didn't change!).

About 3 months ago, I started getting pains in my right arm, just above my elbow, after playing. I didn't think too much of it. Over the following weeks it became bad, I mean really bad, in that I couldn't grip the club and swing it.

FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful.

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck mate.
Don't give up hope of finding a solution and if your recovery includes physio, be sure to carry on with the exercises on your own.
I know a few folks, myself included, who've gone from a, "You'll never play football/cricket/rugby again," prognosis to come back playing better. The silver bullet for each was the physio.


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2022)

Slab said:



			Jeez Greig that’s not a good read. Your still a bit on the young side to be popping down to the bowling club in your whites on a weekend, so in your place I’d be looking to see how to keep playing. Hope it works out 




(failing that* I’ll give you £50 for your clubs!*) 




Click to expand...

This seems like a very fair offer. £500 shipping ok?


----------



## GreiginFife (Jul 22, 2022)

RichA said:



			Good luck mate.
Don't give up hope of finding a solution and if your recovery includes physio, be sure to carry on with the exercises on your own.
I know a few folks, myself included, who've gone from a, "You'll never play football/cricket/rugby again," prognosis to come back playing better. The silver bullet for each was the physio.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Rich. I am going to get physio booked in. The challenge that I have with this is that the limited movement in my shoulder isn't going to improve, that's already been confirmed, so I need to try and find a "safe" way of operating within that limitation. 

Back in 2001, I wrecked my knee playing football and I was very lucky to have gotten back to it and managed another 10 years playing before it became too much so I think I may have used up all my "recovery credits" there


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Sorry to hear that.
you have to make a decision about what you value more - Golf or your health.
To me, that's not a difficult decision.
		
Click to expand...

Golf is more than enjoyment, it’s the socialising, the free head time away from work etc which in the current society has proved invaluable with fighting issues such as stress, anxiety and depression. It’s not so clear cut as health or golf.

Good luck @Greinginfife,  I hope there’s a way to make it work.


----------



## BrianM (Jul 22, 2022)

5 days in Fife and I never took the clubs for a hit, I’m an early riser so could of been out and back without any significant impact to family outings 😂


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2022)

People entering k/o matches and then insisting you take a days annual leave as they are retired so would rather play the match in the week as to not effect their weekend golf 🤬


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 22, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			People entering k/o matches and then insisting you take a days annual leave as they are retired so would rather play the match in the week as to not effect their weekend golf 🤬
		
Click to expand...

Unless it is a Midweek Competition they can insist all they want.  Tell them you are not available midweek other than evenings and give a selection of weekend dates and if possible some evening times.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 22, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Tell them you are not available midweek other than evenings and give a selection of weekend dates.  They can insist all they want.
		
Click to expand...

Exactly what I did do. As I had made the initial contact I offer two weekends both days, I also highlighted that he had won his match a week later than the cut off which restricts our options but that an argument for another day.


----------



## Carlwm (Jul 22, 2022)

Forgotten how to drive the ball, unless, of course, I'm having a lesson whereupon I smack it 250yards down the middle of the range with such depressing regularity that my tutor can't even begin to diagnose an issue.


----------



## Dando (Jul 23, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			People entering k/o matches and then insisting you take a days annual leave as they are retired so would rather play the match in the week as to not effect their weekend golf 🤬
		
Click to expand...

I’m looking forward to all this agro when I start playing comps soon


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 23, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			Forgotten how to drive the ball, unless, of course, I'm having a lesson whereupon I smack it 250yards down the middle of the range with such depressing regularity that my tutor can't even begin to diagnose an issue.
		
Click to expand...

Sod's law that. The last lesson I had was a putting one, he lined up six balls and I promptly holed all of them. Luckily he still found some improvements to make my stroke more solid but I was worried for a minute. 😂


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 23, 2022)

Carris Trophy enjoyed sun and an almost windless course all week, now we have the course back its 25 mph wind gusting to 35 and rain for tomorrow's comp.

Can't see me bothering somehow. Sums up this summers golf for me.


----------



## IainP (Jul 23, 2022)

GreiginFife said:



			Certainly more specific than random but most definitely an irritant...

For those that know me or have followed any posts from me over the last few years, you may know I was involved in an accident a few years ago that left me badly injured and with seriously restricted movement in my shoulder. I was initially advised I would not play golf again due to it.
I underwent a lot of recovery and physio, exercises to strengthen and improve movement and, eventually (nearly 2.5 years later) I got back to playing and was actually doing ok. I had lost distance but was more accurate and as such my scores were improving, the majority of my rounds were mid to high 70s and I got my HC back and got myself down to 7 (I'm still a crap putter, that didn't change!).

About 3 months ago, I started getting pains in my right arm, just above my elbow, after playing. I didn't think too much of it. Over the following weeks it became bad, I mean really bad, in that I couldn't grip the club and swing it.

FFW to today, I have torn tendons in my arm and the root cause appears to be the way I now swing a golf club due to the limitations in my shoulder putting strain elsewhere. So my solution was actually harmful.

I now need to weigh up if it's worth trying to find a new solution or just give it up altogether. It's certainly vexing if not irritating.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry to read. Hope you can find an outcome you are comfortable with. Was impressive the standard you'd returned to especially after the prognosis. G'luck and thankfully the music is still there.


----------



## sjw (Jul 24, 2022)

Carlwm said:



			Forgotten how to drive the ball, unless, of course, I'm having a lesson whereupon I smack it 250yards down the middle of the range with such depressing regularity that my tutor can't even begin to diagnose an issue.
		
Click to expand...

In a similar vein, I'll completely lose my swing on the course, go to the range a few days later, and within three balls it'll be back and I'll pump the whole bucket down the range fine. Next time out, 5 holes in, and bye bye swing


----------



## Carlwm (Jul 24, 2022)

sjw said:



			In a similar vein, I'll completely lose my swing on the course, go to the range a few days later, and within three balls it'll be back and I'll pump the whole bucket down the range fine. Next time out, 5 holes in, and bye bye swing
		
Click to expand...

Played today and, at the first, took three air shots before "driving" the ball about sixty yards into a ditch. The club didn't leave my bag for the rest of the round. The bloody thing is slowly driving ((badoom tish!) me demented.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 25, 2022)

4% chance of precipitation they said...
4%.......
How can I be 96% unlucky


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			4% chance of precipitation they said...
4%.......
How can I be 96% unlucky 

Click to expand...

You have absolutely dreadful weather down south, don't know how you put up with it 🤣


----------



## Slab (Jul 25, 2022)

Imurg said:



			4% chance of precipitation they said...
4%.......
How can I be 96% unlucky 

Click to expand...

I know what you mean, we made it to 17th tee yesterday on a day with no rain forecast, before a 10 minute drowning
Alas the weather is one of those things we have little say in (a bit like siblings) you just gotta live with whatever hand you're dealt !


----------



## Skytot (Jul 25, 2022)

RichA said:



			Irritated that FJ sell these beauties in the USA but not the UK...

View attachment 43564

Click to expand...

Keep them there 😉


----------



## Neilds (Jul 25, 2022)

Male golfers who want what the ladies have with regard to having tops untucked, but disagree with playing off the reds now that they have been rated for men.


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			People entering k/o matches and then insisting you take a days annual leave as they are retired so would rather play the match in the week as to not effect their weekend golf 🤬
		
Click to expand...

I have had this joy in the Mizuno pairs comp this year. We are in the Semi's currently and every game they are refusing to play weekends due to commitments even though they are retired. Makes zero sense.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jul 25, 2022)

MACM85 said:



			I have had this joy in the Mizuno pairs comp this year. We are in the Semi's currently and every game they are refusing to play weekends due to commitments even though they are retired. Makes zero sense.
		
Click to expand...

If proved will the organisers not award the match in your favour


----------



## MACM85 (Jul 25, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			If proved will the organisers not award the match in your favour
		
Click to expand...

 So far we have just played starting at 1700hrs and hope to get round in time. 

The smart thing is all the organising isn't done via text or email. They only want to do it via phone calls which to me just tries to remove any evidence etc. 

Not sure we will do next year as it has been a struggle and a pain.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Jul 25, 2022)

sjw said:



			In a similar vein, I'll completely lose my swing on the course, go to the range a few days later, and within three balls it'll be back and I'll pump the whole bucket down the range fine. Next time out, 5 holes in, and bye bye swing
		
Click to expand...

You must be my long lost twin😀


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 25, 2022)

Fed up with it being windy all the time down in sunny Surrey - don't mind, in fact quite enjoy, playing in wind when wind direction consistent - but where we are on the edge of the North Downs and amongst mature trees it swirls all over the place so that most of the time you haven't a clue the direction its coming from.  I thought that when pressure was high wind speeds tended to drop.  Well not this summer.  Just a little random golfing irritation.


----------



## JamesR (Jul 25, 2022)

My random golf irritation is not being fit enough.
After a few years of illness I had restarted my fitness rebuild campaign, only to then injure my back & have my appendix out and a hernia fixed.
So this year I have missed 10 weeks of golf.

Club champs this weekend, 36 holes over 2 days, and I was knackered on the final few holes. hence finishing bogey, bogey, bogey, double, for a 6 over total on day 2.


----------



## Billysboots (Jul 25, 2022)

RichA said:



			Irritated that FJ sell these beauties in the USA but not the UK...

View attachment 43564

Click to expand...

On the basis that they look like sandals, and most golf clubs I know insist on players wearing socks of some description, those are just inviting the biggest fashion faux pas of all time to golf clubs everywhere.

Sandals and socks. No, no, and thrice no. 😳


----------



## RRidges (Jul 26, 2022)

RichA said:



			Irritated that FJ sell these beauties in the USA but not the UK...

View attachment 43564

Click to expand...

The big question is why would they make them at all?


----------



## RichA (Jul 26, 2022)

Billysboots said:



			On the basis that they look like sandals, and most golf clubs I know insist on players wearing socks of some description, those are just inviting the biggest fashion faux pas of all time to golf clubs everywhere.

Sandals and socks. No, no, and thrice no. 😳
		
Click to expand...

I'm a fifty-something year old bloke. I value comfort over fashion.
I see a lot of golfers wearing a lot of clothes. I'm not convinced a genuinely fashionable person would be convinced that there was much fashion going on.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2022)

4% yesterday,  10% today.......
I'm now, officially,  93% unlucky....
Don't listen to any financial advice I may give out.....☹


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			4% yesterday,  10% today.......
I'm now, officially,  93% unlucky....
Don't listen to any financial advice I may give out.....☹
		
Click to expand...

I bet it's warm though....😉


----------



## sjw (Jul 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			4% yesterday,  10% today.......
I'm now, officially,  93% unlucky....
Don't listen to any financial advice I may give out.....☹
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but the odds of it raining on both days was 1 in 250. You're 99.6% unlucky!


----------



## Imurg (Jul 26, 2022)

sjw said:



			I'm sorry to be the one to tell you this, but the odds of it raining on both days was 1 in 250. You're 99.6% unlucky!
		
Click to expand...

In the nicest possible way....Up Yours
How to make someone's day


----------



## Crumplezone (Jul 26, 2022)

RichA said:



			I'm a fifty-something year old bloke. I value comfort over fashion.
I see a lot of golfers wearing a lot of clothes. I'm not convinced a genuinely fashionable person would be convinced that there was much fashion going on.
		
Click to expand...


I am also a fifty something old bloke. I also like comfort, but there's a limit. Sandals of any kind at any time are way beyond that limit. Plus no one want to see men's toes.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 26, 2022)

Got pulled up (in the nicest possible way) for wearing my polo shirt untucked in the clubhouse…🙄 I acceded to the request to tuck in as I rather suspected, though wasn’t sure, that I was in breach of the clubhouse dress code.  Standards.  OK.  Easy enough for me to comply.  Better than my buddy wearing crocs in the clubhouse and getting short shrift.  Now even I would guess that that was a no-no.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 31, 2022)

Some of you in London and The SE will NOT understand this!

It was President’s Day at our Club yesterday and lo and behold the Competition was cancelled due to heavy overnight rain which continued throughout the day.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 31, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Some of you in London and The SE will NOT understand this!

It was President’s Day at our Club yesterday and lo and behold the Competition was cancelled due to heavy overnight rain which continued throughout the day.
		
Click to expand...

Must have put some rain down, it was fairly firm and running nicely for a parkland when I was down the other day.

Much greener than Silloth however....

Didn't stop raining at all up here yesterday, never left the house.


----------



## RRidges (Jul 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got pulled up (in the nicest possible way) for wearing my polo shirt untucked in the clubhouse…🙄 I acceded to the request to tuck in as I rather suspected, though wasn’t sure, that I was in breach of the clubhouse dress code.  Standards.  OK.  Easy enough for me to comply.  Better than my buddy wearing crocs in the clubhouse and getting short shrift.  Now even I would guess that that was a no-no.
		
Click to expand...

Isn't there a 'casual' bar/area? There should be at any club that has 'old style' dress standards imo. To me, crocs (or trainers) are ok as long as with socks. Happy that shirts need to be tucked in. I've played at a course that has zero dress standards for clubhouse, but the usual ones for on the course. It's quite deliberate - to not dissuade members from calling in on way home from work for food/refreshment.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jul 31, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Got pulled up (in the nicest possible way) for wearing my polo shirt untucked in the clubhouse…🙄 I acceded to the request to tuck in as I rather suspected, though wasn’t sure, that I was in breach of the clubhouse dress code.  Standards.  OK.  Easy enough for me to comply.  Better than my buddy wearing crocs in the clubhouse and getting short shrift.  Now even I would guess that that was a no-no.
		
Click to expand...

Forward thinking club....🙄🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Jul 31, 2022)

Eagle the first, double bogie the second.
How does that work 😐


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 31, 2022)

Guy in the society at ours today who was so overweight his shirt would not tuck into his shorts so the clubhouse was subjected to 5 inches of his belly hanging out !!


----------



## KenL (Jul 31, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Guy in the society at ours today who was so overweight his shirt would not tuck into his shorts so the clubhouse was subjected to 5 inches of his belly hanging out !!
		
Click to expand...

At least they were making an effort and getting some exercise.


----------



## D-S (Jul 31, 2022)

upsidedown said:



			Guy in the society at ours today who was so overweight his shirt would not tuck into his shorts so the clubhouse was subjected to 5 inches of his belly hanging out !!
		
Click to expand...

As long as he was conforming to the publicised dress codes, then it is fine. 
However, if his shorts had more than the prescribed amount of pockets or his socks were beige instead of white then in the name of righteousness hell and fury must be poured upon his immortal soul.


----------



## upsidedown (Jul 31, 2022)

Black socks , he is now banned 🤪


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jul 31, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Forward thinking club....🙄🤣
		
Click to expand...

We are, but in some things perhaps it is worth maintaining some standards…If the membership disagree we can have it changed and made as relaxed as members might wish.


----------



## Foxholer (Aug 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			Forward thinking club....🙄🤣
		
Click to expand...

Or 'a club that maintains traditions and standards'! Nothing wrong with either/both styles.
If that's not your sort of club, there are normally plenty of others available.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 1, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Isn't there a 'casual' bar/area? There should be at any club that has 'old style' dress standards imo. To me, crocs (or trainers) are ok as long as with socks. Happy that shirts need to be tucked in. I've played at a course that has zero dress standards for clubhouse, but the usual ones for on the course. It's quite deliberate - to not dissuade members from calling in on way home from work for food/refreshment.
		
Click to expand...

No. Crocs are never ok. And wearing crocs with socks is a crime 😳


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No. Crocs are never ok. And wearing crocs with socks is a crime 😳
		
Click to expand...

My dress code at home permits my wife to wear crocs whilst gardening.
My get a pair myself.


----------



## arnieboy (Aug 1, 2022)

3offTheTee said:



			Some of you in London and The SE will NOT understand this!

It was President’s Day at our Club yesterday and lo and behold the Competition was cancelled due to heavy overnight rain which continued throughout the day.
		
Click to expand...

Two weeks ago one of our club matches was cancelled due to the heat (37°!) and the following week one got cancelled due to a thunder storm,  both in the south east.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 1, 2022)

When you read about other people being able to hit hybrids out of fairway bunkers and think "I'll try that". 😖


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			When you read about other people being able to hit hybrids out of fairway bunkers and think "I'll try that". 😖
		
Click to expand...

It's not a bunker if you can hit a hybrid out of it.

It's a sand filled indentation.


----------



## KenL (Aug 1, 2022)

saving_par said:



			It's not a bunker if you can hit a hybrid out of it.

It's a sand filled indentation.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing wrong with fairway bunkers that allow a good golfer to hit a long shot out of it.


----------



## D-S (Aug 1, 2022)

KenL said:



			Nothing wrong with fairway bunkers that allow a good golfer to hit a long shot out of it.
		
Click to expand...

Matt Fitzpatrick probably agrees with this point.


----------



## RRidges (Aug 1, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No. Crocs are never ok. And wearing crocs with socks is a crime 😳
		
Click to expand...

Apologies, I have a different concept of 'crocs'. The FJ footwear in the op of this sub-thread are what I consider crocs. Others might consider then sandals.
I agree that 'crocs' as often worn by kitchen, or even nursing/operating theatre/theater staffhave no place in golf (except perhaps clubhouse kitchen). Apols for the confusion.
The visibility of naked feet anywhere on a golf course property, bar showers, is a no-no imo! But those sandals (some call them slides over here), with socks and sans-spikes would be fine by me in a casual dress area, but I wouldn't create a fuss if they weren't.
There's little/no dress code in most of the courses I play. US courses at my price level tend to be keener on sales than rigorous dress standards.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 2, 2022)

RRidges said:



			Apologies, I have a different concept of 'crocs'. The FJ footwear in the op of this sub-thread are what I consider crocs. Others might consider then sandals.
I agree that 'crocs' as often worn by kitchen, or even nursing/operating theatre/theater staffhave no place in golf (except perhaps clubhouse kitchen). Apols for the confusion.
The visibility of naked feet anywhere on a golf course property, bar showers, is a no-no imo! But those sandals (some call them slides over here), with socks and sans-spikes would be fine by me in a casual dress area, but I wouldn't create a fuss if they weren't.
There's little/no dress code in most of the courses I play. US courses at my price level tend to be keener on sales than rigorous dress standards.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure what is a bigger crime: crocs or socks with sandals 🤣


----------



## Wilson (Aug 3, 2022)

Why can't I aim properly? Hit it lovely this morning, but couldn't line up for toffee.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 3, 2022)

Wilson said:



			Why can't I aim properly? Hit it lovely this morning, but couldn't line up for toffee.
		
Click to expand...

I share that pain. You are not alone.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 3, 2022)

sunshine said:



			No. Crocs are never ok. And wearing crocs with socks is a crime 😳
		
Click to expand...

I said the same about Crocs, then the wife bought some and I used them a couple of times out of laziness, I now live in mine.

Never with socks though.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 3, 2022)

Three days of rain and the course has greened up 🤬🤬🤬🤬🤬

Went through for a couple of hours practice and it was blowing a hoolie, jacket required as well for double irritation 🤬🤬🤬🤬


----------



## Dando (Aug 3, 2022)

Just played 9 holes and finished 
+2
The irritation was being -1 on the 7th tee 🤬


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 3, 2022)

I watched the South of England Boys Open yesterday all 4.5 handicap or better, at various points on the course and was reminded just little 'course care' gets taught to modern golfers (I see this in a lot of older newer players a lot as well)
E.G trollies being taken between the bunkers and the greens, trolleys being taken on to tees, ignoring the paths.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2022)

Recent comp results at my club 😳




At my old club if you got over 40 points you were just about guaranteed a win 🙉


----------



## moogie (Aug 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Recent comp results at my club 😳

View attachment 43699


At my old club if you got over 40 points you were just about guaranteed a win 🙉
		
Click to expand...


What about last weekends winner??

Somebody sent me a screenshot of that one

Was told 
Gross 74
Off double digit hcapper....


----------



## BrianM (Aug 4, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Recent comp results at my club 😳

View attachment 43699


At my old club if you got over 40 points you were just about guaranteed a win 🙉
		
Click to expand...

Great shooting Brian Beezerk Barnes


----------



## Backache (Aug 4, 2022)

moogie said:



			What about last weekends winner??

Somebody sent me a screenshot of that one

Was told
Gross 74
Off double digit hcapper....
		
Click to expand...

Could be a nett 64 which is certainly not outrageous on some courses  if they are drier than usual and part of the reason for the handicap is short hitting.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 4, 2022)

moogie said:



			What about last weekends winner??

Somebody sent me a screenshot of that one

Was told 
Gross 74
Off double digit hcapper....
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, someone left the clubhouse with 48 points, comp in the bag, someone else strolls in with 49. Gotta hurt that 😬


----------



## Imurg (Aug 5, 2022)

A car, parked in the club car park yesterday lunchtime, was jacked up and the Catalytic Converter stripped off in the space of a couple of minutes..
Looks like the CCTV has picked up the scumbag's car so there's a chance the Rozzers can do something..
Broad daylight,  busy golf club car park - although at that time everyone would have been out on the coursemor having lunch...
Massive PITA for whoever it was that got robbed but....I'm thinking that they're unlikely to try their luck twice at a smallish cat park...
Barstewards........


----------



## BrianM (Aug 5, 2022)

Out for 9 holes after work, seen a couple of young lads putting on the 3rd hole as I’m finishing the first, had to wait on the 5th for them before I decided to cut across, they were so slow it was scary, both doing a million practice swings before their actual shot.

Also banged my shin with my wedge, bloody sore 🤬


----------



## Neilds (Aug 5, 2022)

Got stuck behind a 5 ball this lunchtime, no intention of letting us play through and spent time filling in the scorecard before clearing the green. They even ignored the 6 shot limit to try and speed up play🤬
I would recommend people give Adventure Golf in the Bull Ring a miss if you want to play a quick round 😎


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 6, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Got stuck behind a 5 ball this lunchtime, no intention of letting us play through and spent time filling in the scorecard before clearing the green. They even ignored the 6 shot limit to try and speed up play🤬
I would recommend people give Adventure Golf in the Bull Ring a miss if you want to play a quick round 😎
		
Click to expand...

What 6 shot limit?


----------



## Neilds (Aug 6, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What 6 shot limit?
		
Click to expand...

Imposed by the management to speed things up during busy times.

PS - it was crazy golf 🤣


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 6, 2022)

Slab said:



			Two weeks running we have let a smaller/faster following group play through, both times they were _upset_ about being let through 

First was a single last weekend (who's only wait was about 2 mins a couple of holes previous) but when he reached us he could only complain that one of our group shouldn’t be walking (it was originally a buggy only course several years ago but not been that for some time) but he couldn’t be told his belief was far out of date and kept moaning before things got a tad heated between him and one of our group
Then yesterday we let a pair through as soon as they caught us while we were on a par 3, they’d zoomed up pretty rapidly on previous hole and could clearly hit a decent ball so after we tee'd off we went forward, marked our balls on the green, stood aside and called them to play up. Apparently that was somehow to blame for one of the lads topping it into the long grass & the other missing the green so both didn't finish the hole, we were again moaned at as we ‘should’ve’ just finished the hole & not called them up!





I know what you're all thinking, there's two sides to every story and all that... well there isn't, this is it, its all here, they were just crackers! 

Click to expand...

Aged about 24?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 6, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			People entering k/o matches and then insisting you take a days annual leave as they are retired so would rather play the match in the week as to not effect their weekend golf 🤬
		
Click to expand...

RefuSe to play then. I had one last year, I just said "and that my problem how?. See you Saturday or I'll claim it."


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Recent comp results at my club 😳

View attachment 43699


At my old club if you got over 40 points you were just about guaranteed a win 🙉
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure it is appropriate to be posting people's names like this without their consent?


----------



## Oddsocks (Aug 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			RefuSe to play then. I had one last year, I just said "and that my problem how?. See you Saturday or I'll claim it."
		
Click to expand...

Problem is as a new member into a club full of old guard, it wouldn’t go down well.

I’ve learned our deadlines are guidelines as the percentage of singles and doubles I’ve played have all been past the cut off,


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Aged about 24?
		
Click to expand...

Actually the common denominator was that both times it was French ppl but I didn't mention that 😜


----------



## sunshine (Aug 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			What 6 shot limit?
		
Click to expand...

Woosh 🤣


----------



## KenL (Aug 7, 2022)

The wind!
I know I play a links course but every passing year appears to be more windy that the last.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 7, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Woosh 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Still don’t understand a six shot limit…🤔


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 7, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Still don’t understand a six shot limit…🤔
		
Click to expand...

Post 5187
Even I understand 🙄


----------



## AliMc (Aug 7, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			Post 5187
Even I understand 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Thought everyone would have got it straight away, do you play Stableford at crazy golf ? 🤔😉


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 7, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Thought everyone would have got it straight away, do you play Stableford at crazy golf ? 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

No but I sometimes play crazy golf at Stableford 👍⛳️😂


----------



## Bobthesock (Aug 7, 2022)

Getting shouted at by a member for putting my carry bag on the tee at an average course in Yorkshire. Then seeing buggies/trolleys parking on the tee at a prestigious course in Scotland.


----------



## KenL (Aug 7, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			Getting shouted at by a member for putting my carry bag on the tee at an average course in Yorkshire. Then seeing buggies/trolleys parking on the tee at a prestigious course in Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

No issue taking bags or trolleys onto the tees at my club.


----------



## Bobthesock (Aug 7, 2022)

KenL said:



			No issue taking bags or trolleys onto the tees at my club.
		
Click to expand...

I understand it when it's wet but in the middle of summer? What next? No trolleys or bags on the fairway?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2022)

AliMc said:



			Thought everyone would have got it straight away, do you play Stableford at crazy golf ? 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

On a par 5 I get a shot…how does a six shot limit work. I can score a pt if I score a 7.  Surely there will be players getting a shot on every hole, unless there are no par 5s.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Aug 8, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			On a par 5 I get a shot…how does a six shot limit work. I can score a pt if I score a 7.  Surely there will be players getting a shot on every hole, unless there are no par 5s.
		
Click to expand...

It’s CRAZY GOLF 
The owner put a 6 shot limit at busy times to stop people being there all day

Wake up 🙄


----------



## Slab (Aug 8, 2022)

I kinda want to believe @SwingsitlikeHogan is actually on a 'double bluff' with this


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 8, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			It’s CRAZY GOLF
The owner put a 6 shot limit at busy times to stop people being there all day

Wake up 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Doh…I didn't twig it was REALLY Crazy Golf…and not that the golf being played by some on his course was ‘crazy’.🤣


----------



## Red devil (Aug 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			A car, parked in the club car park yesterday lunchtime, was jacked up and the Catalytic Converter stripped off in the space of a couple of minutes..
Looks like the CCTV has picked up the scumbag's car so there's a chance the Rozzers can do something..
Broad daylight,  busy golf club car park - although at that time everyone would have been out on the coursemor having lunch...
Massive PITA for whoever it was that got robbed but....I'm thinking that they're unlikely to try their luck twice at a smallish cat park...
Barstewards........

Click to expand...

Bet they have a false plate though!!


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 9, 2022)

Having shot a half decent score in Saturday's medal I checked the unofficial results at 8.30pm to see I was in third place.

results came out yesterday I was in 5th place.

The irritation - the two guys who were now in 3rd and 4th place were reasonably early morning players who must entered their cards a long, long time after playing.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 9, 2022)

jim8flog said:



			Having shot a half decent score in Saturday's medal I checked the unofficial results at 8.30pm to see I was in third place.

results came out yesterday I was in 5th place.

The irritation - the two guys who were now in 3rd and 4th place were reasonably early morning players who must entered their cards a long, long time after playing.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible they're technology luddites who just hand their cards to the pro to enter when he has time? I'm sure we have a few of them at my place.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Is it possible they're technology luddites who just hand their cards to the pro to enter when he has time? I'm sure we have a few of them at my place.
		
Click to expand...

 I know one of them very well he is always saying players should use their phones.


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2022)

Getting an email offer for 3 fj stasoft gloves but they only have ones for right handed golfers when you try and buy some


----------



## Kaz (Aug 14, 2022)

A recurring one…..

When the longest drive hole is on a hole you don’t hit driver on


----------



## Pants (Aug 14, 2022)

Kaz said:



			A recurring one…..

When the longest drive hole is on a hole you don’t hit driver on 

Click to expand...

Depends whether you ae trying to win the day or would prefer to win the LD prize - often a sleeve of topflights or similar.


----------



## Wilson (Aug 14, 2022)

Why can’t I have a round without a double bogey? Three today.


----------



## Kaz (Aug 14, 2022)

Pants said:



			Depends whether you ae trying to win the day or would prefer to win the LD prize - often a sleeve of topflights or similar. 

Click to expand...

Shouldn’t have to choose. LD should be on a driver hole, surely.


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 14, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Doh…I didn't twig it was REALLY Crazy Golf…and not that the golf being played by some on his course was ‘crazy’.🤣
		
Click to expand...

Perfectly understandable. Why someone wants to post something about "crazy golf" for on this forum,I don't know🙄

But "crazy" golf is what we all play from time to time😂


----------



## Neilds (Aug 14, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Perfectly understandable. Why someone wants to post something about "crazy golf" for on this forum,I don't know🙄

But "crazy" golf is what we all play from time to time😂
		
Click to expand...

Sorry if my attempt at a bit of light humour missed the mark completely with you. Next time I will add more smilies to try and make it clear I am having a laugh


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2022)

Am back on the US TV coverage for the 'play offs', so Azinger and another fella.
Putting aside that every 6th word is "clutch" 🤢. They keep saying "Zalatoris has previously finished 2nd three times on the PGA Tour" 🤔🤦‍♂️


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Aug 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Sorry if my attempt at a bit of light humour missed the mark completely with you. Next time I will add more smilies to try and make it clear I am having a laugh 

Click to expand...

Sorry too. I didn't twig it was crazy golf from your first post. Then I could see H getting  a bit of a ribbing on what was "crazy golf".
Again, apologies, the humour button wasn't switched on😁


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 15, 2022)

Accidentally leaving an iron in my car. Now the head has come loose 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 19, 2022)

Despite a positive win ratio, not being selected for the last three of my club’s seniors inter-club matches, despite being available.  Selection is supposedly based to an extent upon rotation, but several players seem to play in virtually every match. 🤔


----------



## RRidges (Aug 19, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Accidentally leaving an iron in my car. Now the head has come loose 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Lucky that hasn't damaged the valves or cams!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 19, 2022)

Last time I ordered a new glove I got an Under Armour iso-chill, in small, and the size was perfect. Ordered two more this week, slightly different design but still called "iso-chill" so I just figured it was the newer version or something. They're too bloody small. Why change your sizing?? Have to return them now. Annoying.


----------



## Slab (Aug 22, 2022)

What a weird weekend for telly golf. Must’ve only watched about an hours’ worth over the 4 days. Can’t recall when it was last as little as that. Just couldn’t get interested. 
It was like wanting an English premier league game and all that was on was MLS or Scottish championship


----------



## fundy (Aug 22, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Last time I ordered a new glove I got an Under Armour iso-chill, in small, and the size was perfect. Ordered two more this week, slightly different design but still called "iso-chill" so I just figured it was the newer version or something. They're too bloody small. Why change your sizing?? Have to return them now. Annoying.
		
Click to expand...


not UA changing their sizing as such, they will probably come from a different factory, still be within the manufacturing tolerance but a slightly different shape/size etc. its why you can buy 2 shirts in the same size from the same brand and them actually come up differently


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 22, 2022)

fundy said:



			not UA changing their sizing as such, they will probably come from a different factory, still be within the manufacturing tolerance but a slightly different shape/size etc. its why you can buy 2 shirts in the same size from the same brand and them actually come up differently
		
Click to expand...

Must be, yeah. The Snainton guy actually wrote back to me to be fair but he didn't know.
_"I am sorry to hear there is a sizing issue with these gloves, in regards to answering your question there are 2 types as we have the current model (£12) and the previous model (£11.99) both available and if they fit differently I can only suggest maybe there has been a change of sizing or something I do not really know to be honest Olly but the reason we have 2 options are old and new models regarding the sizing only Under Armour could answer that."_

Haha. 

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/under-armour-iso-chill-golf-glove-ss22
https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/under-armour-iso-chill-golf-glove

There they are. It's a shame the 11.99 is the old version, as I prefer the look of that one (that's the one I just ordered that were too small).


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 22, 2022)

Slab said:



			What a weird weekend for telly golf. Must’ve only watched about an hours’ worth over the 4 days. Can’t recall when it was last as little as that. Just couldn’t get interested.
It was like wanting an English premier league game and all that was on was MLS or Scottish championship 

Click to expand...

 What not even the US Amateur champs?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Aug 22, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			No but I sometimes play crazy golf at Stableford 👍⛳️😂
		
Click to expand...

Only sometimes?


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 23, 2022)

Lady golfer at my place yesterday in a vest top.


----------



## Slab (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Lady golfer at my place yesterday in a vest top.
		
Click to expand...

String or Hi-Vis ?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 23, 2022)

Played an away match the other day - was 2 up through 6, probably could/should have been more. The chap was pretty miserable through those holes and spent most of the time on his phone.

On the 7th, he advised to play up to the corner (blind tee shot/dog leg) - so I did. He then rips a shot straight over the corner… I’m thinking okay - but you just told me to do something different to that.

Then on the 9th - he advises to hit an iron, with a cut, at the marker post. So I do exactly that… He then rips a 3 wood up to the front edge of the green, my ball ends up in a bunker which I didn’t even know about.

Then on 13th, SI 1, giving a shot… he again advises an iron is about all you can hit, so I do - I turn around and he’s pulled a 3 wood and rips it down the middle for “nett 0”

I don’t think you can tell someone to do 1 thing, and not do that yourself… Surely? 😂

He cheered up by the time he had the lead and my head had gone a little bit (albeit I did play some poor golf around the turn to let him back into it)


----------



## Crow (Aug 23, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Played an away match the other day - was 2 up through 6, probably could/should have been more. The chap was pretty miserable through those holes and spent most of the time on his phone.

On the 7th, he advised to play up to the corner (blind tee shot/dog leg) - so I did. He then rips a shot straight over the corner… I’m thinking okay - but you just told me to do something different to that.

Then on the 9th - he advises to hit an iron, with a cut, at the marker post. So I do exactly that… He then rips a 3 wood up to the front edge of the green, my ball ends up in a bunker which I didn’t even know about.

Then on 13th, SI 1, giving a shot… he again advises an iron is about all you can hit, so I do - I turn around and he’s pulled a 3 wood and rips it down the middle for “nett 0”

I don’t think you can tell someone to do 1 thing, and not do that yourself… Surely? 😂

He cheered up by the time he had the lead and my head had gone a little bit (albeit I did play some poor golf around the turn to let him back into it)
		
Click to expand...

You can't give (or ask for) advice full stop. Two shot penalty.


----------



## Imurg (Aug 23, 2022)

I believe asking or being shown the line is ok as is giving distances to bunkers/doglegs etc but nothing to do with the actual shot is..so advising to hit an iron with cut is definitely giving advice.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Played an away match the other day - was 2 up through 6, probably could/should have been more. The chap was pretty miserable through those holes and spent most of the time on his phone.

On the 7th, he advised to play up to the corner (blind tee shot/dog leg) - so I did. He then rips a shot straight over the corner… I’m thinking okay - but you just told me to do something different to that.

Then on the 9th - he advises to hit an iron, with a cut, at the marker post. So I do exactly that… He then rips a 3 wood up to the front edge of the green, my ball ends up in a bunker which I didn’t even know about.

Then on 13th, SI 1, giving a shot… he again advises an iron is about all you can hit, so I do - I turn around and he’s pulled a 3 wood and rips it down the middle for “nett 0”

I don’t think you can tell someone to do 1 thing, and not do that yourself… Surely? 😂

He cheered up by the time he had the lead and my head had gone a little bit (albeit I did play some poor golf around the turn to let him back into it)
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but why on earth would you be asking your opponent where to hit, let alone trust anything he says?? This is why you need a GPS app! 

He'll be chatting with his mates now telling the hilarious story about the gullible match play opponent he had who kept doing as he was told.


----------



## evemccc (Aug 23, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Played an away match the other day - was 2 up through 6, probably could/should have been more. The chap was pretty miserable through those holes and spent most of the time on his phone.

On the 7th, he advised to play up to the corner (blind tee shot/dog leg) - so I did. He then rips a shot straight over the corner… I’m thinking okay - but you just told me to do something different to that.

Then on the 9th - he advises to hit an iron, with a cut, at the marker post. So I do exactly that… He then rips a 3 wood up to the front edge of the green, my ball ends up in a bunker which I didn’t even know about.

Then on 13th, SI 1, giving a shot… he again advises an iron is about all you can hit, so I do - I turn around and he’s pulled a 3 wood and rips it down the middle for “nett 0”

I don’t think you can tell someone to do 1 thing, and not do that yourself… Surely? 😂

He cheered up by the time he had the lead and my head had gone a little bit (albeit I did play some poor golf around the turn to let him back into it)
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like not a great person to play with..

Can I ask why you followed his ‘advice’ the third time?


----------



## Crumplezone (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Lady golfer at my place yesterday in a vest top.
		
Click to expand...

Why did that irritate you exactly?


----------



## Neilds (Aug 23, 2022)

Crumplezone said:



			Why did that irritate you exactly?
		
Click to expand...

It was the same top he was wearing


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Aug 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry but why on earth would you be asking your opponent where to hit, let alone trust anything he says?? This is why you need a GPS app!

He'll be chatting with his mates now telling the hilarious story about the gullible match play opponent he had who kept doing as he was told. 

Click to expand...




evemccc said:



			Sounds like not a great person to play with..

Can I ask why you followed his ‘advice’ the third time?
		
Click to expand...

The matches are competitive but the general principal is that they are played in good spirit and the social aspect is valued as much as the competitive aspect.

A lot of the time, the courses are new to the away member, so it’s pretty standard to give an explanation of the holes that aren’t “as you see it” or are blind from the tee.

We’re not talking about asking him to read putts or anything. It’s simply a bit of friendly help on the tee so it’s not completely blind to the away player.

It’s a minor irritation and nothing more, as it transpired the match was meaningless in the grand scheme of the day and we enjoyed a good laugh afterwards. I think he was a bit embarrassed about the one that ended up in the bunker, as he mentioned it afterwards and suggested he thought I’d make it well beyond the bunker with an iron based on my play to that point.


----------



## Newtonuti (Aug 23, 2022)

Aim poles in the completely wrong place. Just put them on an actual line somebody would play, or get rid altogether!


----------



## srixon 1 (Aug 23, 2022)

Crumplezone said:



			Why did that irritate you exactly?
		
Click to expand...

She is in her 80s🤣🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2022)

Newtonuti said:



			Aim poles in the completely wrong place. Just put them on an actual line somebody would play, or get rid altogether!
		
Click to expand...

Saw exactly this on the 13th at Pinner Hill last week. It's a par 5 slight dogleg right, the whole fairway slopes down to the left though. And the aiming post was just left of centre on the fairway - if you aimed at that your ball would 100% roll off the slope and into the left rough. I aimed about 15 yards right of it with fade, which ended up being the perfect line for the hole. As you say, pointless having it really.


----------



## Bobthesock (Aug 23, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Lady golfer at my place yesterday in a vest top.
		
Click to expand...

Depends what the rest of her equipment was like I suppose


----------



## venger (Aug 23, 2022)

Kid (early 20's) in front of me and other groups on Sunday, completely oblivious to anyone else on the course. For his pre shot routine it was a check with a GPS finder for distance, then back to the trolley to check which club, then five practice swings before he actually took the shot. the most annoying thing was that he was only hitting every shot about 150 yards. I believe the phrase is "All the gear, no idea"

I had no real issue, (the group behind us kept insisting the we let them play through and they would "encourage" him to speed up) I know that everyone has there own way of doing things, it was just very annoying on the day


----------



## Crumplezone (Aug 23, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			She is in her 80s🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

Guess she couldn't look any worse than all the fat blokes in tight polo shirts I see on the course.


----------



## Bobthesock (Aug 23, 2022)

Crumplezone said:



			Guess she couldn't look any worse than all the fat blokes in tight polo shirts I see on the course.
		
Click to expand...

Especially when they tuck them into their shorts as well


----------



## Depreston (Aug 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Recent comp results at my club 😳

View attachment 43699


At my old club if you got over 40 points you were just about guaranteed a win 🙉
		
Click to expand...

Talking about CLS? nett 62 won on Sunday


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Talking about CLS? nett 62 won on Sunday 

Click to expand...

Ha ha I can’t really comment. My first year at CLS playing off 18 I won the Edgar Cup with a net 63 😬😂


----------



## Depreston (Aug 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Ha ha I can’t really comment. My first year at CLS playing off 18 I won the Edgar Cup with a net 63 😬😂
		
Click to expand...

it was the edgar cup on sunday as well


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 24, 2022)

Depreston said:



			it was the edgar cup on sunday as well 

Click to expand...

😂😂😂


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 24, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Despite a positive win ratio, not being selected for the last three of my club’s seniors inter-club matches, despite being available.  Selection is supposedly based to an extent upon rotation, but several players seem to play in virtually every match. 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I should be careful what I wish for … I’ve been selected for matches on two consecutive days 🙄


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 24, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			I should be careful what I wish for … I’ve been selected for matches on two consecutive days 🙄
		
Click to expand...

We couldn't even find four for the interclub strokeplay at the weekend, sent 2 for a 4 man team event, best 3 scores to count am and pm...

Obviously don't have my phone number as I'm never asked 🤣🤣

Just as well as I was holiday anyway it was pishing down and about 40 mph wind I'm led to believe.


----------



## Canary Kid (Aug 24, 2022)

saving_par said:



			We couldn't even find four for the interclub strokeplay at the weekend, sent 2 for a 4 man team event, best 3 scores to count am and pm...

Obviously don't have my phone number as I'm never asked 🤣🤣

Just as well as I was holiday anyway it was pishing down and about 40 mph wind I'm led to believe.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey, that’s bad.  Our are 8 pairs matches; i.e. 16 players from each club.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Aug 24, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			Blimey, that’s bad.  Our are 8 pairs matches; i.e. 16 players from each club.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think there's that much interest for club matches up here, certainly many clubs struggle to put teams out.

I know the local scratch leagues have gone down to 4 man teams from the 6 man teams previously. Not bothered playing for years myself, too much travel involved on crap roads for scratch games and not giving a full day up for 36 hole interclub strokeplay or matchplay events.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 27, 2022)

Topping or hitting it low af off the driver face was every tee shot today  

Any tips @bobmac any common issues you see


----------



## Slime (Aug 27, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Topping or hitting it low af off the driver face was every tee shot today 

Any tips @bobmac any common issues you see
		
Click to expand...

Try an orange castle tee peg?


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Topping or hitting it low af off the driver face was every tee shot today 

Any tips @bobmac any common issues you see
		
Click to expand...

Get yourself up to Royal Garesfield tomorrow morning mate, I’ll put you right 😂


----------



## Depreston (Aug 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Get yourself up to Royal Garesfield tomorrow morning mate, I’ll put you right 😂
		
Click to expand...

Ah it was lifting today like haven’t had a driving day like it even when I was off 21 was lucky it was greensomes so it wasn’t too embarrassing a score


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Ah it was lifting today like haven’t had a driving day like it even when I was off 21 was lucky it was greensomes so it wasn’t too embarrassing a score
		
Click to expand...

Was that in a comp down there?


----------



## BiMGuy (Aug 27, 2022)

Our greens being crazy slow and bumpy today, making putting very difficult. 

Typically I had one of my best ball striking days of the year.


----------



## Depreston (Aug 27, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Was that in a comp down there?
		
Click to expand...

Aye I couldn’t hit a drive and he couldn’t hit a green


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 27, 2022)

Depreston said:



			Aye I couldn’t hit a drive and he couldn’t hit a green 

Click to expand...

Was just saying to my pal down at CLS, the comps up at my place aren’t a patch on yours 🤔


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 28, 2022)

Course in superb condition; lovely weather; and I still made a total mess of things.


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 28, 2022)

Being 3 over gross stood on the last tee and absolutely messing it up to finish +7.


----------



## FourPutt (Aug 28, 2022)

Hitting the ball well on the range all week and then swing is nowhere to be found the minute you step on the first tee.


----------



## Bwgan (Aug 29, 2022)

Going back home to Wales for a holiday and golf with the old man and forgetting all about the different apps and systems. 
Why on earth is it not just one ?


----------



## Imurg (Aug 29, 2022)

Bwgan said:



			Going back home to Wales for a holiday and golf with the old man and forgetting all about the different apps and systems.
Why on earth is it not just one ?
		
Click to expand...

Coz then it wouldn't be a World Handic.......Oh ..hang on a minute


----------



## Dando (Aug 29, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Being 3 over gross stood on the last tee and absolutely messing it up to finish +7.
		
Click to expand...

Keeping that handicap nice and high for H4H - I like your style


----------



## SteveW86 (Aug 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			Keeping that handicap nice and high for H4H - I like your style
		
Click to expand...

Well wouldn’t want too big a cut!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 29, 2022)

Lost in my semi final of seniors ko and no one has asked how. It been five days and counting...


----------



## banjofred (Aug 29, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Lost in my semi final of seniors ko and no one has asked how. It been five days and counting...
		
Click to expand...

I would assume the other person played better?


----------



## IanM (Aug 29, 2022)

Bwgan said:



			Going back home to Wales for a holiday and golf with the old man and forgetting all about the different apps and systems.
Why on earth is it not just one ?
		
Click to expand...

I've got the issue the other way round!   It's potty.


----------



## cliveb (Aug 29, 2022)

Scoring 48 points in a mixed greensomes stableford with the wife and not in the prizes.
Up to now I thought our club was immune to the silly scores that have been reported by others. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Aug 30, 2022)

Playing partner moaning on the first tee about having just been cut a shot and which hole he no longer gets a shot on.
I pointed out that it was a medal today and you don't get shots on particular holes, you simply subtract all your shots off your final score.
He did not appear to understand this concept.

Give me strength!


----------



## Neilds (Aug 30, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Lost in my semi final of seniors ko and no one has asked how. It been five days and counting...
		
Click to expand...

Did the other player get 15 (or more) shots and then played about 10 shots under his handicap? 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Dando (Aug 30, 2022)

The first hole on my course. It’s only 180 or so yards but it’s a real git as anything short left bounces away into thick rough and is either lost or unplayable. The green is tough to hold as it runs front left to back right with a great big sodding tree on the right.

I’ve only parred it once in 20 or so attempts.

I might as well blob it and walk to the 2nd.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Playing partner moaning on the first tee about having just been cut a shot and which hole he no longer gets a shot on.
I pointed out that it was a medal today and you don't get shots on particular holes, you simply subtract all your shots off your final score.
He did not appear to understand this concept.

Give me strength!
		
Click to expand...

Even in Stableford I started to think that way as well. I found it unhelpful to believe I needed to par the tricky blind par 3 3rd simply because I don't get a shot there - now I just take a bogey there and tell myself I need to pick up a par on one of the short par 4s where I do get a shot. Much better mentality I think!


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 30, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I would assume the other person played better?
		
Click to expand...

Well yes ..although he said not. But no one at home asking even how the match unfolded. They know I lost .....job done. 🙄


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Well yes ..although he said not. But no one at home asking even how the match unfolded. They know I lost .....job done. 🙄
		
Click to expand...

Why wait to be asked? I just like to bore my wife with the details the minute I'm through the door.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 30, 2022)

49 points winning yesterday's mixed open. The bar is raised even higher.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Why wait to be asked? I just like to bore my wife with the details the minute I'm through the door. 

Click to expand...

I thought I'd wait to be asked, for a change.  It made me come to terms with it very quickly and realise no one cares just me. Oh well


----------



## chico (Aug 30, 2022)

Having played 20 odd years and never suffered with it, the shanks have started appearing over the last year and it's destroying me. 😱


----------



## azazel (Aug 30, 2022)

A breaking putt lipping out to the wrong side of the hole, ie back "up the hill" in opposition to the direction of the break.


----------



## Patster1969 (Aug 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Why wait to be asked? I just like to bore my wife with the details the minute I'm through the door. 

Click to expand...

My wife is always impressed that I can't remember birthdays, phone numbers, what we are doing at the weekend but can tell her about every shot on my round in great detail


----------



## Slime (Aug 30, 2022)

azazel said:



			A breaking putt lipping out to the wrong side of the hole, ie back "up the hill" in opposition to the direction of the break.
		
Click to expand...

I can't read putts either!


----------



## Imurg (Aug 30, 2022)

Golfers seem to be pretty dumb sometimes..
The TM Tour Response ball, the one with the lime green stripe, is obviously in short supply.
Marketed as a less expensive ball with most of the characteristics of a tour ball...
Last week 2 dozen brand new balls were sold for 95 quid including postage on a certain auction site....a dozen USED balls are about to sell for the best part of 50 quid.
What the actual....is going on in some people's minds?
50 quid for a dozen used balls....
The world, truly, has gone completely insane.


----------



## IainP (Aug 30, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I thought I'd wait to be asked, for a change.  It made me come to terms with it very quickly and realise no one cares just me. Oh well
		
Click to expand...

Ever wondered why there's a load of people on a golf forum 😉😄😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 30, 2022)

IainP said:



			Ever wondered why there's a load of people on a golf forum 😉😄😁
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely. My wife doesn't give a stuff about my golf, what I score, how I play. She will ask in passing but I know not to say more than a short sentence, she is being polite. Coming on the I played today thread is therapeutic, you have to unload it somewhere


----------



## BrianM (Aug 30, 2022)

Why is it when I get one part of my game sorted, another part goes to pieces, Just a nightmare 🤬🤬


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Golfers seem to be pretty dumb sometimes..
The TM Tour Response ball, the one with the lime green stripe, is obviously in short supply.
Marketed as a less expensive ball with most of the characteristics of a tour ball...
Last week 2 dozen brand new balls were sold for 95 quid including postage on a certain auction site....a dozen USED balls are about to sell for the best part of 50 quid.
What the actual....is going on in some people's minds?
50 quid for a dozen used balls....
The world, truly, has gone completely insane.
		
Click to expand...

Wow, really? Is it just the green stripe ones or can I flog the two sleeves of the regular kind I still have in a drawer? 😂


----------



## oleinone (Aug 31, 2022)

Played a seniors matchplay comp yesterday. My 18 handicap against his 24. He racked up 6 pars and a birdie on an unfamiliar course. He blew up on the two difficult par 5s but otherwise hit almost every fairway and holed out very well. All square on the final hole -up and down for a par and the win. How the hell he's off 24 I don't know.


----------



## GG26 (Aug 31, 2022)

oleinone said:



			Played a seniors matchplay comp yesterday. My 18 handicap against his 24. He racked up 6 pars and a birdie on an unfamiliar course. He blew up on the two difficult par 5s but otherwise hit almost every fairway and holed out very well. All square on the final hole -up and down for a par and the win. How the hell he's off 24 I don't know.
		
Click to expand...

The fact that the match went to the last suggests the handicaps were right.


----------



## Slab (Sep 1, 2022)

Playing to double my handicap on last 6 holes today


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

Another guy on Facebook saying he's got to single figures when he's 9.9. When did people forget how to round up numbers?? 9.9 is 10 and always will be!  To my mind you can only claim single figures once you get to 9.4!


----------



## NearHull (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Another guy on Facebook saying he's got to single figures when he's 9.9. When did people forget how to round up numbers?? 9.9 is 10 and always will be!  To my mind you can only claim single figures once you get to 9.4!
		
Click to expand...

Please don’t burst my dream bubble - I got down to 9.9 about six years ago .  Stayed there for two whole weeks!


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Another guy on Facebook saying he's got to single figures when he's 9.9. When did people forget how to round up numbers?? 9.9 is 10 and always will be!  To my mind you can only claim single figures once you get to 9.4!
		
Click to expand...

9.4 in old money maybe, in new money 9.4 could be playing off 11 or 12....


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Another guy on Facebook saying he's got to single figures when he's 9.9. When did people forget how to round up numbers?? 9.9 is 10 and always will be!  To my mind you can only claim single figures once you get to 9.4!
		
Click to expand...

I didn’t consider myself single figures until my home course handicap was 9.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 2, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			I didn’t consider myself single figures until my home course handicap was 9.
		
Click to expand...

Might benefit me in the unlikely event that I get there - my current 13.7 equates to playing handicap of 13 in a comp. So I'd get there quicker by your rules.   Actually playing off of a single figure is worthy of claiming it though, I think you're right. The chap I saw who was off 9.9 is unlikely to play off 9 unless he plays at an even lower rated course than mine.


----------



## cliveb (Sep 2, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			my current 13.7 equates to playing handicap of 13 in a comp. So I'd get there quicker by your rules.   Actually playing off of a single figure is worthy of claiming it though, I think you're right.
		
Click to expand...

Find a course with a slope rating of 77 and you're a single figure player


----------



## Voyager EMH (Sep 2, 2022)

Go round Painswick off the yellows in 9 over par and you've played to 13.0

Go round in level par and you've played to 3.3

You need to go round in 5 over to play to 8.7

6 over is 9.8 - debateable whether this is single figures. (6 over par *not* single figures?) 'fraid so.


----------



## IanM (Sep 3, 2022)

Lots of putts stopped on the edge today without dropping.    Bit of overnight rain has slowed it all up a tad.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 4, 2022)

I've been playing absolutely horribly the last week. Just couldn't face playing on Friday....just knew it would be terrible. Finally calmed down enough to go in this morning and try something that I'd suspected might be the issue. Dropped the left shoulder and made myself turn my shoulders to 90 degrees......bingo. Only hit about 30 balls, but that seemed to be the issue (this time). I might still stink in the morning, but at least I *might* play decently.


----------



## Slab (Sep 4, 2022)

Had to throw out my UA spikeless shoes after todays practice, worn smooth on the heel/ball 
They still look great from topside though


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2022)

Thought I was going to trim another 0.1 off the handicap but PCC actually went to -1! Even though we had a torrential downpour with soaking wet greens for the second half of the round.


----------



## sunshine (Sep 5, 2022)

IanM said:



			Lots of putts stopped on the edge today without dropping.    Bit of overnight rain has slowed it all up a tad.
		
Click to expand...

Oh man, tell me about it. Happened to me 3 times in the monthly medal on Saturday. The first time is ok, the second frustrating, but the third 😡

Would have won if two of them had dropped 😩😂


----------



## peld (Sep 5, 2022)

played an Open yesterday. 
9 pars and 4 bogeys - so +4 for 13 holes. Solid. 
2 triples and 3 doubles so +12 for 5 holes. FFS!!!!


----------



## IanM (Sep 5, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Oh man, tell me about it. Happened to me 3 times in the monthly medal on Saturday. The first time is ok, the second frustrating, but the third 😡

Would have won if two of them had dropped 😩😂
		
Click to expand...

I wish mine was only three!


----------



## sjw (Sep 5, 2022)

peld said:



			played an Open yesterday.
9 pars and 4 bogeys - so +4 for 13 holes. Solid.
2 triples and 3 doubles so +12 for 5 holes. FFS!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I don't wish to indulge in Schadenfreude but it is comforting to hear other people have strings of holes like that. Really thought I was going to play well yesterday having gotten my swing back a little on Saturday. Eleven over through the first four put paid to that thought.


----------



## peld (Sep 5, 2022)

sjw said:



			I don't wish to indulge in Schadenfreude but it is comforting to hear other people have strings of holes like that. Really thought I was going to play well yesterday having gotten my swing back a little on Saturday. Eleven over through the first four put paid to that thought.
		
Click to expand...

Note it wasnt a blow up - the sh*te holes were spread throughout! (though i did finish double triple)


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2022)

Birthday this Friday, day booked off for round at West Herts. Already given up hoping for no rain, just hoping there's no thunder & lightning by then at this point.


----------



## Oddsocks (Sep 5, 2022)

Missing greens from inside 100yards, it grinds me for days after


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 5, 2022)

Oddsocks said:



			Missing greens from inside 100yards, it grinds me for days after
		
Click to expand...

It’s the double bogey from position A in the fairway that does me.


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 5, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			It’s the double bogey from position A in the fairway that does me.
		
Click to expand...

I think I’ve perfected 5 shots from inside 150 yards after a lovely drive. Hateful game.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 5, 2022)

We all hit into bunkers from time to time...
So often mine seem to end up under the front lip or they've trickled in and are a foot from the back edge...
Or they just clear the bunker but stop 3 inches past the front so I've got no stance. 
Don't seem to get a lot of luck with bunkers...


----------



## BrianM (Sep 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I think I’ve perfected 5 shots from inside 150 yards after a lovely drive. Hateful game.
		
Click to expand...

Honestly Jim, this is me all over.
Driving the ball superb, excellent positions, then duff, duff, green & 3 putt


----------



## peld (Sep 5, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			I think I’ve perfected 5 shots from inside 150 yards after a lovely drive. Hateful game.
		
Click to expand...

Pah.
On sunday (in aforementioned open), on the second hole, (short easy par 4) I was 10 yards from the hole in the light rough in two. Walked off with a SEVEN.


----------



## SteveW86 (Sep 5, 2022)

a good run of form coming to an abrupt end


Blue in Munich said:



			It’s the double bogey from position A in the fairway that does me.
		
Click to expand...

yep….great drive, leaving 3/4 wedge in and then shank. Happens far too often


----------



## Jigger (Sep 5, 2022)

Had a go at the group in front today for not shouting fore or raking any bunkers. I told them they were being completely disrespectful to everyone around them. Sadly I think it’s become time to have a rule where you can rake a footprint and drop you ball back where it was when in a bunker. It’s bad lie after bad lie these days.


----------



## Slab (Sep 6, 2022)

Why is it I can pure the 5w (off grass) straight into the wind at the practice range time and time again and yet its at serious risk of slicing on the course in the same conditions


----------



## sjw (Sep 6, 2022)

Having an awful swing on the course, hooking everything and barely getting the ball off the ground, then heading to the range the next day and pumping damn near every ball straight and true. 

Honestly makes me hesitant to book more lessons, as I'll turn up, the pro will ask me what's the issue, I'll say I hook everything, and then I won't be able to replicate it!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 6, 2022)

Was really looking forward to being a participant in the club Finals Day this Saturday - a first time ever for me.  And sadly my oppo' (a guy I know very well) has just injured himself and now can't play. I'll be defaulted the match & title but that not the point. We were both looking forward to the occasion. Boo ...!


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 6, 2022)

Played a friendly match against another local club recently. The old chap I was drawn with putted in a position I can only call side-saddle... Kinda hunched over, Nicklaus style, but facing the line of the putt, with his putter to one side. Hard to describe, but his toes were facing the hole, but he wasn't standing astride the line in a  croquet style. Bugged me that I couldn't think of a rule that prevented it.  Even worse, he putted quite well


----------



## fundy (Sep 6, 2022)

sjw said:



			Having an awful swing on the course, hooking everything and barely getting the ball off the ground, then heading to the range the next day and pumping damn near every ball straight and true.

Honestly makes me hesitant to book more lessons, as I'll turn up, the pro will ask me what's the issue, I'll say I hook everything, and then I won't be able to replicate it!
		
Click to expand...


have a playing lesson with the pro


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2022)

tobybarker said:



			Played a friendly match against another local club recently. The old chap I was drawn with putted in a position I can only call side-saddle... Kinda hunched over, Nicklaus style, but facing the line of the putt, with his putter to one side. Hard to describe, but his toes were facing the hole, but he wasn't standing astride the line in a  croquet style. Bugged me that I couldn't think of a rule that prevented it.  Even worse, he putted quite well
		
Click to expand...

Sam Snead used to putt side-saddle.


----------



## JSims (Sep 6, 2022)

fundy said:



			have a playing lesson with the pro
		
Click to expand...

I've had 2 of those as part of lessons series. Best I've struck the ball on both of them, even my traditionally poor chipping!
We decided it was all about concentration and that seemed to improve subsequent play.


----------



## tobybarker (Sep 6, 2022)

Slime said:



			Sam Snead used to putt side-saddle.
		
Click to expand...

It's still annoyingly oddball


----------



## NearHull (Sep 6, 2022)

tobybarker said:



			Played a friendly match against another local club recently. The old chap I was drawn with putted in a position I can only call side-saddle... Kinda hunched over, Nicklaus style, but facing the line of the putt, with his putter to one side. Hard to describe, but his toes were facing the hole, but he wasn't standing astride the line in a  croquet style. Bugged me that I couldn't think of a rule that prevented it.  Even worse, he putted quite well
		
Click to expand...

Played a few times at a past club in Cambridgeshire with a member who had that style.  He was as good, or as bad, as the rest of us at putting.


----------



## Carlwm (Sep 7, 2022)

sjw said:



			Having an awful swing on the course, hooking everything and barely getting the ball off the ground, then heading to the range the next day and pumping damn near every ball straight and true.

Honestly makes me hesitant to book more lessons, as I'll turn up, the pro will ask me what's the issue, I'll say I hook everything, and then I won't be able to replicate it!
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain.

During my Summer road trip, my (golf!) driving got so bad, I was even swinging & missing on the tee. Ended up leaving the club out of the bag. Went for a lesson this morning and creamed the ball straight down the middle pretty much every time. I was flabbergasted.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 7, 2022)

Ryan Fox must feel hard done by that he never got a shout for the presidents cup.
The cynics on social media are saying it’s because he’s on the European tour and not the PGA, where all 6 picks have come from 😬😬


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 7, 2022)

Playing a match this morning giving away 10 shots, getting 1 up with two to play and no more shots given, then buggering up 17 and leaving a 5 ft for the ein short🙄


----------



## Imurg (Sep 8, 2022)

The way retailers are marrying up the word "Only" to the £529 they want to charge for one of the new Titleist drivers......
Only 529 quid....


----------



## Slab (Sep 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The way retailers are marrying up the word "Only" to the £529 they want to charge for one of the new Titleist drivers......
Only 529 quid....

Click to expand...

Unbelievable price 

To prevent new shiny envy I find that If you want to feel better about your current driver just watch the YouTube reviews that were done when it came out and you'll soon realise you probably have a really good piece of kit already in the bag


----------



## Hoganman1 (Sep 8, 2022)

Slab said:



			Unbelievable price

To prevent new shiny envy I find that If you want to feel better about your current driver just watch the YouTube reviews that were done when it came out and you'll soon realise you probably have a really good piece of kit already in the bag 

Click to expand...

The other thing I've noticed is there are not as many pre-owned clubs available as there used to be a few years ago. We have several companies over here in the states that sell used clubs (Callaway Preowned, 3Balls golf, Second Swing etc.). Their inventories are much smaller these days. The OEMs still reduce the price of "last years model". However, not nearly as much as they did just a few years ago. Today's latest and greatest drivers are pushing the $600 mark (I think 529 pounds equals about $612). The prices I've seen on older models are only 10 to 15% cheaper.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The way retailers are marrying up the word "Only" to the £529 they want to charge for one of the new Titleist drivers......
Only 529 quid....

Click to expand...

The ‘old’ driver I bought about 6 weeks ago was £500 and now they’ve got a new one out for an extra £30, absolutely disgusted 🤬


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 9, 2022)

tobybarker said:



			It's still annoyingly oddball
		
Click to expand...

And still legal. 🙂


----------



## oleinone (Sep 9, 2022)

Played in a seniors match this week against a bloke who seemed to resent the fact that I wanted to win just as much as he did. 2 up at the turn and at the 16 th par 5 when he had a complete melt down. 3 off the tee into a gulley, 2 to get out,  scuffed into brambles,skinned across the green, chip and 2 putts for a 10. At which point he claimed an 8 but eventually recounted  it as a 10. I was on the green for 4 but he insisted that I hole out!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 9, 2022)

oleinone said:



			Played in a seniors match this week against a bloke who seemed to resent the fact that I wanted to win just as much as he did. 2 up at the turn and at the 16 th par 5 when he had a complete melt down. 3 off the tee into a gulley, 2 to get out,  scuffed into brambles,skinned across the green, chip and 2 putts for a 10. At which point he claimed an 8 but eventually recounted  it as a 10. I was on the green for 4 but he insisted that I hole out!
		
Click to expand...

Did you manage to shake hands without a smile / smirk on your face? I take it you managed to less than 5 putt and win 🤣


----------



## oleinone (Sep 9, 2022)

2 putted for a bogey, grinned and then let him buy me a beer!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 13, 2022)

When a playing companion comments that I seem too focussed on 'working on my game' during a round...that I should 'just relax and enjoy it - leave the practice to the range'.  Yes I know...however...

What they don't seem to appreciate - even when I tell them - is that doing a very significant swing path change (from what I have done for 35 yrs) is incredibly difficult; that my old swing path was latterly causing me to hit multiple shanks every round, and that if I was 'just to relax and hit it' I would almost inevitably and immediately revert to my old swing path and hit a shank - maybe not immediately but give it a few shots...

And then I say that I try and hit a fade with every shot...that when I hit a draw for me that is NOT GOOD - as it is a manifestation of my old swing path.  'So what' they say 'draw is good, everyone wants to hit a nice draw so why are you trying to NOT hit a draw'.  Forgive them Lord - for they do not understand 

As a result my pre-shot routine has to be really focussed on my new desired swing path.  If I do not I will hit the sort of topped tee shot I hit three times with my driver yesterday.  And that when they express surprise and I explain what happened that is not me obsessing about my game - and it is not me 'practicing'.  I do that on the range.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 14, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			This isn’t an irritation, but it felt like a decent place to post and probably not worthy of it’s own thread.

A friend of mine has had 2 of his shafts snap in half (literally) in the last month. He has TaylorMade P790s with Dynamic Gold heavy stiff shafts. I think they’re S300s or similar. 18 months old.

The first one snapped with a (purely struck) approach into the 18th green, I wasn’t there for that one but the shot went on the right line and distance. It was his P Wedge.

Then last week at the driving range, his 9 iron went. Again, the shot was purely struck, dead straight… I witnessed that one. The club head flew 75-80 yards.

Firstly, that is incredibly dangerous. Secondly, has anyone ever heard of snaps just snapping in half? They both snapped in an almost identical place, half way up the shaft. I’ve seen shafts snap by the neck of the club, I think I’ve ever seen a few snap up by (or within) the grip, but this is new to me!!

He is obviously onto TaylorMade via American Golf where he made the purchase. But anyone got any thoughts on how/why that is happening?

I have a sneaky feeling that he is incredibly steep on the ball and is effectively thudding the club into the ground at 100+ mph, without “releasing” the head - creating massive amounts of pressure on the shaft? He’s 6ft 4, which probably doesn’t help… And in terms of yardages, he’s probably 2-3 clubs longer than I am (P Wedge was probably his 140 yard club…)

I’m sure TaylorMade will replace the shafts free of charge, but I can’t help but feel he’s going to see more clubs snapping if none of his mates have the balls to tell him that we think it’s probably not caused by build quality but is in fact probably his own doing!
		
Click to expand...

Update: His 8 iron has now broken in half in exactly the same place as his 9 iron/PW. Happened on the first hole, and his approach shot ended up no more than 10ft away.

TaylorMade refused to help him, and at £90 per shaft+labour, he’s now £270 out of pocket on top of the £1k he spent on the clubs just 2 years ago.

I can’t really work it out… Yes, he is steep, he hits it hard, but I have literally never seen a shaft break through ‘normal’ usage, he’s now broken 3 in less than 6 months and they’re still relatively new.

Does anyone on this forum know anyone at TaylorMade who might be a bit more helpful than the customer service team, who are very keen to fob him off at the first opportunity.


----------



## sjw (Sep 14, 2022)

I thought TaylorMade CS was supposed to be really good?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 14, 2022)

sjw said:



			I thought TaylorMade CS was supposed to be really good?
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I said to him - almost notoriously good. They told him to go via the retailer to have the club sent off to them, then apparently said that the break occurred outside of their ‘tolerance’ (ie. It has to be above or below a certain point of the shaft for it to be something that they replace) and that shafts don’t break in the middle without prior damage occurring, and again that would not be something they would look to replace.

The clubs were purchased at American Golf following a custom fit. American Golf are about as useless as it gets and aren’t offering him any help, they reluctantly sent the club to TaylorMade on his behalf but it took them 2 weeks of doing nothing before they sent it.

Subsequently, 2 more clubs have broken and he has lost motivation to do anything about it because of how horrendous his experience has been with both companies. If it was me, I would be turning up at TaylorMade with 3 snapped clubs demanding a proper resolution - not just “shafts don’t break in the middle”…. They clearly do!


----------



## BiMGuy (Sep 14, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Update: His 8 iron has now broken in half in exactly the same place as his 9 iron/PW. Happened on the first hole, and his approach shot ended up no more than 10ft away.

TaylorMade refused to help him, and at £90 per shaft+labour, he’s now £270 out of pocket on top of the £1k he spent on the clubs just 2 years ago.

I can’t really work it out… Yes, he is steep, he hits it hard, but I have literally never seen a shaft break through ‘normal’ usage, he’s now broken 3 in less than 6 months and they’re still relatively new.

Does anyone on this forum know anyone at TaylorMade who might be a bit more helpful than the customer service team, who are very keen to fob him off at the first opportunity.
		
Click to expand...

Are they suffering from excessive bag rub or something? Or keeping them in the car, been on a flight?

If they are breaking in the same place in the middle of the shaft is there any visible signs of damage.

Has he tried to contact the shaft manufacturer?


----------



## Neilds (Sep 15, 2022)

Striding with confidence towards the light rough, convinced that you can see your ball just sticking above the grass - only to find it is a feather/mushroom/leaf 🤬
Worse still if you then fail to find your ball!


----------



## backwoodsman (Sep 15, 2022)

Hitting a lay-up shot 50 yards too long and into the pond ...


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Sep 15, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Are they suffering from excessive bag rub or something? Or keeping them in the car, been on a flight?

If they are breaking in the same place in the middle of the shaft is there any visible signs of damage.

Has he tried to contact the shaft manufacturer?
		
Click to expand...

He doesn’t leave them in the car, because he uses a work van and so has to take them out. The thing is… I literally never take my clubs out the car, so if anyone’s clubs should snap in half, it’s mine!!

He has a standard trolley/Titleist bag setup with 14 way divider so can’t see how that would be an issue.

No signs of damage, the only thing I’d comment on is that the inside of the shafts do look rather “weathered” in my opinion, not what you’d probably expect

I’ll tell him to try with True Temper 🤞


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2022)

My Skycaddie informing me that a bunker is 201 yards away and that my lay-up distance is 199 yards....
You think I'm that accurate from 200 yards?
I'm probably not that accurate from 20!


----------



## Backache (Sep 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			My Skycaddie informing me that a bunker is 201 yards away and that my lay-up distance is 199 yards....
You think I'm that accurate from 200 yards?
I'm probably not that accurate from 20!
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit of a pain when a shot is between clubs, I feel your pain if you haven't got something between 198 and 200 yds.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 15, 2022)

Was due to play at Meldrum House today after a work event but I drank far too much last night and was absolutely hanging today, the Whisky was excellent though, 15 year old Glen Garrioch was the tipple of choice 😂😂


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 17, 2022)

Our club champion (of two weeks ago) went out last Saturday in our Saturday Stableford comp and started bogey, bogey.  I can do that 👍 He then hit 7 birdies and 9 pars to shoot a club gents back tees season best 18 of -5. I most certainly CANNOT do that…yet.  Must work harder - and there was me thinking I already was 😖

Separately, it‘s a pity our star girl - now just started college in the states - was out of the country so couldn't play in the (Gents) Club Chamionship as club had decided that, given she’s exceptional, she could play.  It would have been great seeing her match up against our +handicap guys (and new club champ) as she is now HI +6.7 (+8 off our ladies back tees).


----------



## NeilV (Sep 19, 2022)

People who don’t watch where their bloody ball goes!
A regular in our group will always turn his back on a poor shot (and there are plenty) then ask everybody else where it ended up.
After 3 of those in 4 holes last week, he raced a putt past on the 5th and I pointed to it and said “it’s over there.” He got quite arsey 😂


----------



## Imurg (Sep 19, 2022)

People who use coloured golf balls when they're repeatedly told that the colour they're using is completely invisible when it hits the ground.....and then moan when they lose a ball and you've got no idea where to look.....
Yes, Fragger, I'm talking to you!
Pink balls indeed....


----------



## banjofred (Sep 20, 2022)

People not raking the sand traps.....it's getting noticably worse.


----------



## Slab (Sep 20, 2022)

Having to hit balls off a mat at the practice range

The practice range at the course is always off grass, its a large prepared area about 100m wide by 50m deep and they simply move the wooden sticks that separates the bays by a yard or so every day, left or right, back & forth etc so every day the bays start off on new fairway cut grass while the previous days bays get sand/seed to recover... so its about three weeks before a piece of grass is used again, but after a wet winter here they need to allow more time for recovery and we've found ourselves hitting off mats for the last 10 days, hopefully back to grass soon, mats are useless


----------



## Dando (Sep 23, 2022)

Playing a society day and 3 players have handicaps in the high 30’s

Think I’ll go for Longest drive


----------



## SHiiBBZ (Sep 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			Playing a society day and 3 players have handicaps in the high 30’s

Think I’ll go for Longest drive
		
Click to expand...

They'll both post sub 100 rounds gross you can be sure of it.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 24, 2022)

Commentators at the president’s cup, talking about the wind, the trees are almost lifeless 😂😂


----------



## moogie (Sep 24, 2022)

....sky sports  golf channel,  prioritising the (pointless) president's Cup,  at the expense of regular European (DPWT) golf,  which is relegated to the red button


----------



## Imurg (Sep 27, 2022)

With Fragger having Flu and Covid boosters on Saturday it means Sunday won't be a good day to play as his arms are going to be dead...some may say that'll improve things but I couldn't possibly comment..
So we have to play Saturday...
I'm working early, he has his jabs at 9 and 5 but between those times there are copious roll ups and a set of club matches going out too...
Looks we may only have a window of 30 minutes or so..let's hope not too many other people turn up at the same time...
If only there was a way to know......


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Was due to play at Meldrum House today after a work event but I drank far too much last night and was absolutely hanging today, the Whisky was excellent though, 15 year old Glen Garrioch was the tipple of choice 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

You didn't miss anything, it's not that great tbh, and wetter than fairways was🤣 and that's saying something.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2022)

Only chance of a game this week before my semi on Thursday, hammering it down all day. Went over the practice ground at King's when it cleared up a bit, but soon as I'd hit all my balls it lashed it down so didn't bother to pick them up, game them to two young lads who where over there and only had a handful of balls between them.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 27, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Only chance of a game this week before my semi on Thursday, hammering it down all day. Went over the practice ground at King's when it cleared up a bit, but soon as I'd hit all my balls it lashed it down so didn't bother to pick them up, game them to two young lads who where over there and only had a handful of balls between them.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you’re well Patrick, not like you not to be playing plenty of golf 😂😂
Im literally away tomorrow for 6 weeks but will give you a shout for a game when I’m back 👍🏻


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 27, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Hope you’re well Patrick, not like you not to be playing plenty of golf 😂😂
Im literally away tomorrow for 6 weeks but will give you a shout for a game when I’m back 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Chasing the $ dear boy, caddying almost every day. Gone from playing 4 or 5 times a week to struggling to play once... not long left of the season now, pro am next week then it's done foe 2022.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2022)

The greens being tined, slit and top dressed this morning...
That's not the irritation  - the work needs doing
The fact that it was only decided at 6.30 this morning to do it isn't really the irritation either. The weather window opened and if they didn't do it now it could be a while before they would have another chance...
The irritation is that, as we didn't know, we signed in for a general play card, went off the 10th ( that hadn't been "done"), playing a blinder for 6 holes until we came across a tractor digging dirty great holes in the green and a sander waiting to fill the holes up.
Putting became impossible after that so we abandoned the cards and the GM cancelled them when we got in....
Could have been a good day.....


----------



## Slab (Sep 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The greens being tined, slit and top dressed this morning...
That's not the irritation  - the work needs doing
The fact that it was only decided at 6.30 this morning to do it isn't really the irritation either. The weather window opened and if they didn't do it now it could be a while before they would have another chance...
The irritation is that, as we didn't know, we signed in for a general play card, went off the 10th ( that hadn't been "done"), playing a blinder for 6 holes until we came across a tractor digging dirty great holes in the green and a sander waiting to fill the holes up.
Putting became impossible after that so we abandoned the cards and the GM cancelled them when we got in....
Could have been a good day.....
		
Click to expand...

At least you got 6 good holes in, glass half full 

Ours got done this week too, fortunately we knew about it well in advance so played front 9 twice while they did the back 9
21 greens all done now though & I'm playing at other courses for the next two weeks while they get back to normal


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 28, 2022)

Our course is back on the Open qualifier list.  More no play days for members 😡.


----------



## BrianM (Sep 28, 2022)

Imurg said:



			The greens being tined, slit and top dressed this morning...
That's not the irritation  - the work needs doing
The fact that it was only decided at 6.30 this morning to do it isn't really the irritation either. The weather window opened and if they didn't do it now it could be a while before they would have another chance...
The irritation is that, as we didn't know, we signed in for a general play card, went off the 10th ( that hadn't been "done"), playing a blinder for 6 holes until we came across a tractor digging dirty great holes in the green and a sander waiting to fill the holes up.
Putting became impossible after that so we abandoned the cards and the GM cancelled them when we got in....
Could have been a good day.....
		
Click to expand...

Ours got done about 4 weeks ago and they are back even better and that’s saying something as they have been immaculate all year. 
Our green keepers have done a cracking job.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 28, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Our course is back on the Open qualifier list.  More no play days for members 😡.
		
Click to expand...

Are there any upsides to this? Do you get course courtesy elsewhere for example on days where your course is closed off?


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 28, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Our course is back on the Open qualifier list.  More no play days for members 😡.
		
Click to expand...

That’s nothing. Try being an Open and DP World Tour venue. 😢


----------



## evemccc (Sep 28, 2022)

Jimaroid said:



			That’s nothing. Try being an Open and DP World Tour venue. 😢
		
Click to expand...

No sympathy with that..😜

Having played at nearly all of the Open venues I would be over the moon to be a member at one — even if there were a few restrictions every 7/8 years of hosting it


----------



## Jimaroid (Sep 28, 2022)

evemccc said:



			even if there were a few restrictions every 7/8 years of hosting it
		
Click to expand...

If only it was 7 or 8 years though! Every year it’s the Dunhill and it’s getting more and more disruptive each time.


----------



## banjofred (Sep 28, 2022)

WHY? Every time I am about to knock off a low score.....I play well, and my handicap stays the same? Knocked a 4 over score off today....with a horrible +5 score.


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2022)

banjofred said:



			WHY? Every time I am about to knock off a low score.....I play well, and my handicap stays the same? Knocked a 4 over score off today....with a horrible +5 score.
		
Click to expand...

Because your handicap index is accurate?
😄


----------



## banjofred (Sep 28, 2022)

IainP said:



			Because your handicap index is accurate?
😄
		
Click to expand...

Don't try to distract me with facts.......facts are, evil.


----------



## IainP (Sep 28, 2022)

banjofred said:



			Don't try to distract me with facts.......facts are, evil.
		
Click to expand...

😂 well played by the way. 

I recall last year I shot a 'several under hcp' round and the team captain was giving me (jokey) grief with match upcoming. Told him not to sweat as I knew my best ever comp round was dropping off. Was right on boundary and I gained a playing hcp shot! Messed with his head!


----------



## HampshireHog (Sep 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Are there any upsides to this? Do you get course courtesy elsewhere for example on days where your course is closed off?
		
Click to expand...

Don’t get me started on that they’ll be a few but not for the weekend and nowhere near enough to get close making sure everyone gets one.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2022)

Played a shot into a greenside bunker.  Get to bunker and a playing companions ball is in there also.  I saw the big B on one of them…that’s my ball.  I proceed to play it out.  Playing companion goes to play his and tells me I’ve played his ball.  Eh?  Turns out he had changed his ball after losing one earlier in the round and hadn‘t mentioned make to rest of us - he had changed to same make as mine. 

My fault 100%.  Just very irritated at my own carelessness.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 30, 2022)

Paying attention to the weather forecast,  was for heavy rain all day...95% as well. Stayed in bed and didn't go this morning which will prob be my last game for a few weeks as my fingers are getting rebroken and fused on Tuesday. No a drop all morning🙄


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Played a shot into a greenside bunker.  Get to bunker and a playing companions ball is in there also.  I saw the big B on one of them…that’s my ball.  I proceed to play it out.  Playing companion goes to play his and tells me I’ve played his ball.  Eh?  Turns out he had changed his ball after losing one earlier in the round and hadn‘t mentioned make to rest of us - he had changed to same make as mine.

My fault 100%.  Just very irritated at my own carelessness.
		
Click to expand...

Hmmm Don't know if the recent changes to rules affected this scenario.
But it used to be that playing the wrong  ball from a hazard did not incur a penalty!
No doubt someone more up on rules will enlighten 😀


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Sep 30, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Paying attention to the weather forecast,  was for heavy rain all day...95% as well. Stayed in bed and didn't go this morning which will prob be my last game for a few weeks as *my fingers are getting rebroken and fused on Tuesday*. No a drop all morning🙄
		
Click to expand...

The last thing I would be worried about was whether it was raining or not


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 30, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			Hmmm Don't know if the recent changes to rules affected this scenario.
But it used to be that playing the wrong  ball from a hazard did not incur a penalty!
No doubt someone more up on rules will enlighten 😀
		
Click to expand...

I’ve submitted the card I was doing - i guess I’m stuck with the 7 I recorded rather than the 5 for the shots i hit.


----------



## IanM (Sep 30, 2022)

Our vice captain died unexpectedly of a heart attack this year, early 50s.  He was always an advocate of more "fun comps" at the club as we have so much serious stuff.

His widow has donated a cup, we're playing for it tomorrow. It is "3 clubs and a putter, teams of 3, best 2 scores at each hole counting . Yellow tees."

The irritation is that one of our group is refusing to play as, "3 clubs and a putter isnt proper golf" so he's off somewhere else tomorrow. 

He doesn't work, and plays several rounds a week.   Its a memorial day for a nice bloke...  crikey, what's up with some folk?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 30, 2022)

IanM said:



			Our vice captain died unexpectedly of a heart attack this year, early 50s.  He was always an advocate of more "fun comps" at the club as we have so much serious stuff.

His widow has donated a cup, we're playing for it tomorrow. It is "3 clubs and a putter, teams of 3, best 2 scores at each hole counting . Yellow tees."

The irritation is that one of our group is refusing to play as, "3 clubs and a putter isnt proper golf" so he's off somewhere else tomorrow.

He doesn't work, and plays several rounds a week.   Its a memorial day for a nice bloke...  crikey, what's up with some folk?
		
Click to expand...

You're right to be irritated. Can't he see what the day is about?


----------



## Swinglowandslow (Sep 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’ve submitted the card I was doing - i guess I’m stuck with the 7 I recorded rather than the 5 for the shots i hit.
		
Click to expand...

I've since looked. Seems that it was not a penalty along ,long time ago😀
But it is now!
Reason I remember it , is an (allegedly true) story about the worst cheat ever.

Two chaps in a match. Both hit to the green. One ball goes into a bunker.
The other is also short but not in the bunker.
The "cheat" , walking ahead, walks up to the short ball and looks at it.
Then walks to the bunker and plays that ball.
Opponent, seeing this, assumes his ball is the short one. And plays it on to the green.
Both balls on the green. Cheat walks to the ball he played out of the bunker, looks at it and declares( rightly) that they have each  played the wrong ball.
Claims the hole on the basis that opponent incurs penalty for playing wrong ball, whereas his playing of the wrong ball from a hazard did not incur a penalty!

Where do they come from, eh?


----------



## Golfmmad (Sep 30, 2022)

Swinglowandslow said:



			I've since looked. Seems that it was not a penalty along ,long time ago😀
But it is now!
Reason I remember it , is an (allegedly true) story about the worst cheat ever.

Two chaps in a match. Both hit to the green. One ball goes into a bunker.
The other is also short but not in the bunker.
The "cheat" , walking ahead, walks up to the short ball and looks at it.
Then walks to the bunker and plays that ball.
Opponent, seeing this, assumes his ball is the short one. And plays it on to the green.
Both balls on the green. Cheat walks to the ball he played out of the bunker, looks at it and declares( rightly) that they have each  played the wrong ball.
Claims the hole on the basis that opponent incurs penalty for playing wrong ball, whereas his playing of the wrong ball from a hazard did not incur a penalty!

Where do they come from, eh?
		
Click to expand...

What a d... head!
Similar happened to me recently in a match.

I hit my drive left of fairway in to semi rough. Walked up to the ball, exactly where I thought it was, played it and my opponent said you've hit my ball, that's loss of hole. I thought fair enough my mistake.

But annoyingly my playing partner was nicely placed on the green for two and I said that we've lost the hole. OK he said and walked to the next hole and accepted it.

Got back in the clubhouse and mentioned it to my mates and of course they said rightly that I was out of the hole but not my playing partner.

I wouldn't call it cheating, just none of us knowing the rules.
Needless to say it was a lesson learned and it won't happen again.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 1, 2022)

Mate had an absolute strop and ruined the atmosphere somewhat. He'd had a reasonable front nine, but then lost a ball unexpectedly on the 9th, missed a casual tap-in for a point (hey we've all been there) on the 10th, and then did that again on the 11th and his head was completely gone. We barely had a word out of him after that. He just hits the ball and walks straight after it. If it was not immediately visible he just gave up looking for it and marched to the next tee. Would rather he just walked off the course, there was no point in him being there.


----------



## Crow (Oct 1, 2022)

Some people take the game far too seriously, I think they often do it to try and make out that they're a "player".


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 2, 2022)

The price of golf umbrellas. I have been looking on line to buy a new one and for what they are the prices are scary. My last one was chucked in the bin on Friday after a gust of wind blew over my trolley which caused the handle of the brolly to shatter. 

They are a bit like waterproofs, you need them and buy the best you can afford, but ultimately you never want to use them.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 2, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Don’t get me started on that they’ll be a few but not for the weekend and nowhere near enough to get close making sure everyone gets one.
		
Click to expand...

Is the open qualifier at the weekend?


----------



## HampshireHog (Oct 2, 2022)

Closed Sunday and Monday.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 2, 2022)

The complete inability of the group in front to be able to keep up with the 3 ball in front of them meaning they then proceeded to hold up the majority of the field - selfish doorknobs


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 2, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			What a d... head!
Similar happened to me recently in a match.

I hit my drive left of fairway in to semi rough. Walked up to the ball, exactly where I thought it was, played it and my opponent said you've hit my ball, that's loss of hole. I thought fair enough my mistake.

But annoyingly my playing partner was nicely placed on the green for two and I said that we've lost the hole. OK he said and walked to the next hole and accepted it.

Got back in the clubhouse and mentioned it to my mates and of course they said rightly that I was out of the hole but not my playing partner.

*I wouldn't call it cheating, just none of us knowing the rules.*
Needless to say it was a lesson learned and it won't happen again.
		
Click to expand...

How do you know that he doesn't know the rule...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 3, 2022)

WITB postings as soon as someone wins a professional event...
Why?
Do they think that just because some Pro won with XYZ irons with extra stiff PX shafts and a Prototype driver with a similarly unavailable shaft is going to get us racing out to buy  the same equipment? 
Also...a Ping or Taylormade or Callaway sponsored player wins with a full bag of.. 
Does anyone find this interesting?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			WITB postings as soon as someone wins a professional event...
Why?
Do they think that just because some Pro won with XYZ irons with extra stiff PX shafts and a Prototype driver with a similarly unavailable shaft is going to get us racing out to buy  the same equipment?
Also...a Ping or Taylormade or Callaway sponsored player wins with a full bag of..
Does anyone find this interesting?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not likely to buy something just because a pro uses it, but I do find these interesting. Not when it's a full sponsored bag obviously, but when a player is using more forgiving irons than you'd expect, or a 3 wood that's like 10 years old. Or even when they're not sponsored for a full bag it's mildly interesting to see which driver, irons, etc they would choose to use.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 3, 2022)

I decided to clean my clubs and bag after they all got wet yesterday.  I thought my H2N0 bag was leaking badly as the golf ball pocket was horribly wet and a bit sticky - so that's what happened to the banana a couple of weeks back 😣😣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 3, 2022)

Imurg said:



			WITB postings as soon as someone wins a professional event...
Why?
Do they think that just because some Pro won with XYZ irons with extra stiff PX shafts and a Prototype driver with a similarly unavailable shaft *is going to get us racing out to buy  the same equipment?*
Also...a Ping or Taylormade or Callaway sponsored player wins with a full bag of..
Does anyone find this interesting?
		
Click to expand...

“Win on Sunday, sell on Monday” was the expression they used to use in the motorcycle racing world, so I don’t see why golf would be any different. Bag sponsorship is merely another form of advertising, they want their payback.


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 3, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm not likely to buy something just because a pro uses it, but I do find these interesting. Not when it's a full sponsored bag obviously, but when a player is using more forgiving irons than you'd expect, or a 3 wood that's like 10 years old. Or even when they're not sponsored for a full bag it's mildly interesting to see which driver, irons, etc they would choose to use.
		
Click to expand...

I love it that Justin Rose used a 10 year old 3 wood and that, when it finally broke, he found another one, supposedly on eBay. 😆


----------



## DaveR (Oct 4, 2022)

Imurg said:



			With Fragger having Flu and Covid boosters on Saturday it means Sunday won't be a good day to play as his arms are going to be dead...some may say that'll improve things but I couldn't possibly comment..
So we have to play Saturday...
I'm working early, he has his jabs at 9 and 5 but between those times there are copious roll ups and a set of club matches going out too...
Looks we may only have a window of 30 minutes or so..let's hope not too many other people turn up at the same time...
If only there was a way to know......

Click to expand...

Don't be so antisocial, join one of the rollups 😉


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 4, 2022)

Canary Kid said:



			I love it that Justin Rose used a 10 year old 3 wood and that, when it finally broke, he found another one, supposedly on eBay. 😆
		
Click to expand...

Are you sure that's Rose and not Stenson? Stenson famously has used a Callaway Diablo Octane for nigh on 15 years. A few years ago he did replace it, but I think he's gone back to it so maybe he got that one on Ebay!


----------



## venger (Oct 4, 2022)

Stuck in a long queue yesterday for about 5 holes on the front nine. suddenly cleared on the back nine. Later found out that a 4 ball (only playing nine holes) were not letting anybody faster than them play through as it was "Their day and we are playing our way"


----------



## sjw (Oct 4, 2022)

venger said:



			Stuck in a long queue yesterday for about 5 holes on the front nine. suddenly cleared on the back nine. Later found out that a 4 ball were not letting anybody faster than them play through as it was "Their day and we are playing our way"
		
Click to expand...

Which course are you playing?


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 4, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Are you sure that's Rose and not Stenson? Stenson famously has used a Callaway Diablo Octane for nigh on 15 years. A few years ago he did replace it, but I think he's gone back to it so maybe he got that one on Ebay!
		
Click to expand...

Ah, you are probably right … I knew that it was a tall, fair haired bloke 😆


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 4, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			What a d... head!
Similar happened to me recently in a match.

I hit my drive left of fairway in to semi rough. Walked up to the ball, exactly where I thought it was, played it and my opponent said you've hit my ball, that's loss of hole. I thought fair enough my mistake.

But annoyingly my playing partner was nicely placed on the green for two and I said that we've lost the hole. OK he said and walked to the next hole and accepted it.

Got back in the clubhouse and mentioned it to my mates and of course they said rightly that I was out of the hole but not my playing partner.

I wouldn't call it cheating, just none of us knowing the rules.
Needless to say it was a lesson learned and it won't happen again.
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough, this was covered this week on the National Club Golfer blog.

https://www.nationalclubgolfer.com/news/rules-of-golf-explained-fourball-penalties/


----------



## Golfmmad (Oct 4, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			How do you know that he doesn't know the rule... 

Click to expand...

I know what you mean but the match was played in good sportsmanship and no reason to think they were cheating.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 4, 2022)

Golfmmad said:



			I know what you mean but the match was played in good sportsmanship and no reason to think they were cheating.
		
Click to expand...

Fair enough.  I've had the same "rule" pulled on me in a match that was also played in good sportsmanship, but I'd be surprised if the opponent didn't know the rule, hence the question.


----------



## cliveb (Oct 12, 2022)

Stood on the 1st tee this morning with a couple of mates for a social game.
"Shall I put in a card? Nah, can't be bothered".
Then had the best round of golf in my life EVER - differential 5.9 (current index 13.5).
Grrr.
(Mind you, I suppose if I HAD been putting in a card, it would probably have been a differential of 25.9)


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 13, 2022)

Two weeks without playing, weather has been great everyday. Even got an invite this week to play both Skibo and the old course but can't play due to the hand operation last week☹️


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2022)

Crows.  Again.


----------



## hairball_89 (Oct 15, 2022)

Driver lesson. Pipe them down the middle. 

Further range session. Spray everywhere.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 15, 2022)

Coaches reffing their own team and being unbelievably biased.


----------



## Crow (Oct 15, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Crows.  Again.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.


----------



## Pants (Oct 15, 2022)

Crow said:



			Sorry. 

Click to expand...

There's more than one of you??


----------



## Imurg (Oct 15, 2022)

Pants said:



			There's more than one of you??  

Click to expand...

Too right..they're murder when they get together....


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 15, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Too right..they're murder when they get together....
		
Click to expand...

Where's the facepalm when you need it...


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 16, 2022)

Having my best gross score of the year today, but the card couldn’t go in as it was a pairs comp.

Would have seen me be cut 0.9 down the 10.9.


----------



## GG26 (Oct 16, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			Having my best gross score of the year today, but the card couldn’t go in as it was a pairs comp.

Would have seen me be cut 0.9 down the 10.9.
		
Click to expand...

Had similar, with my best ever score off our competition tees in a pairs comp six weeks ago.  Would be around 1.5 lower now.


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 18, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Yeah up for it. Just don't need the likes of JamesR putting his unwanted gob in it and saying I've bottled it
		
Click to expand...

So @HomerJSimpson as H4H has now passed, I think 1 of us owes the pot £10.

Hopefully you’ve had a good year.


----------



## Jordanti9 (Oct 19, 2022)

Was playing a round the other day (Very slow), was wearing all golf attire including a golf hoodie (now I know they aren’t for everybody) 4 ball of older fellas in front pulled me up on wearing a hoodie on the golf course and kicking off (I had already spoke to a committee member and the club pro if golf hoodies are allowed and was given the green light) , explained this to them and pulled them up on the fact they had been in multiple bunkers hadn’t raked a single one, saw them take at least 3 divots, did not replace a single one and had not rung the bell for me on the 3 holes that required it. 

They still complained about it to the pro who explained golf hoodies are acceptable on the course. Why do some care more about what you wear than looking after the course?


----------



## sunshine (Oct 19, 2022)

Jordanti9 said:



			Was playing a round the other day (Very slow), was wearing all golf attire including a golf hoodie (now I know they aren’t for everybody) 4 ball of older fellas in front pulled me up on wearing a hoodie on the golf course and kicking off (I had already spoke to a committee member and the club pro if golf hoodies are allowed and was given the green light) , explained this to them and pulled them up on the fact they had been in multiple bunkers hadn’t raked a single one, saw them take at least 3 divots, did not replace a single one and had not rung the bell for me on the 3 holes that required it.

They still complained about it to the pro who explained golf hoodies are acceptable on the course. Why do some care more about what you wear than looking after the course?
		
Click to expand...

Because they are twits (polite version)


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 19, 2022)

A mate ringing me this morning asking if I wanted to play Dornoch tomorrow with him and and two American pros😥


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 20, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			So @HomerJSimpson as H4H has now passed, I think 1 of us owes the pot £10.

Hopefully you’ve had a good year.
		
Click to expand...

So who won the big bet ?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 20, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So who won the big bet ?
		
Click to expand...

I believe I have come out on top and Homer owes the H4H pot £10.

I was on 11.8 at Hayling


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 21, 2022)

Well played @SteveW86 , come on then Homer a bets a bet, time to part with some wedge...


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 21, 2022)

SteveW86 said:



			I believe I have come out on top and Homer owes the H4H pot £10.

I was on 11.8 at Hayling
		
Click to expand...

What were the starting positions Steve? How do you know have won?


----------



## SteveW86 (Oct 21, 2022)

PNWokingham said:



			What were the starting positions Steve? How do you know have won?
		
Click to expand...

I was 16.2 when the bet was agreed, now on 11.8.

Homer on 13.4 and now on 12.6.


I feel like we are taking this thread off track, maybe we should start a new one.


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 21, 2022)

2 young lads - teenagers - in a buggy behind behind us the other day.

They arrive at what is effectively the 9th tee as we are walking off it (our front and back 9s are reversed at the moment). No point letting them thru as the group in front (who we let thru on the 5th) have just played their second shots in front of us.

I say a friendly hello to them, get a grunt back.

Next hole is a 300 yard par 4. We are walking off the green, they are on the tee. Next thing a ball is whizzing past us, into a greenside bunker. No shout or anything. I give it the arms-outstretched "WTF" gesture, no response.

They back off for a bit, but our paths cross again at the 17th tee when they arrive at the previous green. I go over to them and say "do you realise you nearly hit us earlier?' Get a surly look, then one of them says "you should let us thru". No acknowledgement of nearly hitting us never mind an apology. I point out the next group are 300 yards in front of us, so there is no point letting them thru, particularly given we are on the 17th by now. Just get the surly stare treatment.

I tell them "just be a bit more effn careful in future" and walk off to silence from them. Probably shouldn't have sworn, but was so annoyed at their total lack of respect and manners. Checked BRS, they were visitors, so hopefully we won't see them again.

Old guy rant over.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			2 young lads - teenagers - in a buggy behind behind us the other day.

They arrive at what is effectively the 9th tee as we are walking off it (our front and back 9s are reversed at the moment). No point letting them thru as the group in front (who we let thru on the 5th) have just played their second shots in front of us.

I say a friendly hello to them, get a grunt back.

Next hole is a 300 yard par 4. We are walking off the green, they are on the tee. Next thing a ball is whizzing past us, into a greenside bunker. No shout or anything. I give it the arms-outstretched "WTF" gesture, no response.

They back off for a bit, but our paths cross again at the 17th tee when they arrive at the previous green. I go over to them and say "do you realise you nearly hit us earlier?' Get a surly look, then one of them says "you should let us thru". No acknowledgement of nearly hitting us never mind an apology. I point out the next group are 300 yards in front of us, so there is no point letting them thru, particularly given we are on the 17th by now. Just get the surly stare treatment.

I tell them "just be a bit more effn careful in future" and walk off to silence from them. Probably shouldn't have sworn, but was so annoyed at their total lack of respect and manners. Checked BRS, they were visitors, so hopefully we won't see them again.

Old guy rant over.
		
Click to expand...

I can't stand the attitude that not letting someone through on a busy course is somehow worse than nearly hitting someone with a golf ball. I wonder how they'd feel if they actually struck someone in the head? Say he deserved a concussion or worse for not letting them through? Morons.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2022)

Nearly had a major incident today.
Our 17th is very up and down.
My ball was at the bottom of the 2nd valley and as I walked down the hill I checked the pin position on the green as you can't see it from the valley. Back left.
Got to my ball and lined up the shot and hit what felt like a good one.
Off up the hill and as I get closer there's a greenkeeper, arms outstretched, giving me the WTF.
In-between me going out of sight of the green and playing the shot he had arrived from the other side to change the hole. There's no way on earth I could have known this and no way i would have hit the ball had I known he was there.
I offered my apologies but he stomped back to his truck and hightailed away... apparently he complained to the course Marshall..we shall see what develops.....


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nearly had a major incident today.
Our 17th is very up and down.
My ball was at the bottom of the 2nd valley and as I walked down the hill I checked the pin position on the green as you can't see it from the valley. Back left.
Got to my ball and lined up the shot and hit what felt like a good one.
Off up the hill and as I get closer there's a greenkeeper, arms outstretched, giving me the WTF.
In-between me going out of sight of the green and playing the shot he had arrived from the other side to change the hole. There's no way on earth I could have known this and no way i would have hit the ball had I known he was there.
I offered my apologies but he stomped back to his truck and hightailed away... apparently he complained to the course Marshall..we shall see what develops.....
		
Click to expand...

Not much you could do tbh, but like most clubs he would have priority.  Can't see what the club could say against you.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Nearly had a major incident today.
Our 17th is very up and down.
My ball was at the bottom of the 2nd valley and as I walked down the hill I checked the pin position on the green as you can't see it from the valley. Back left.
Got to my ball and lined up the shot and hit what felt like a good one.
Off up the hill and as I get closer there's a greenkeeper, arms outstretched, giving me the WTF.
In-between me going out of sight of the green and playing the shot he had arrived from the other side to change the hole. There's no way on earth I could have known this and no way i would have hit the ball had I known he was there.
I offered my apologies but he stomped back to his truck and hightailed away... apparently he complained to the course Marshall..we shall see what develops.....
		
Click to expand...

A lifetime ban from golf and to hand back any trophies recently won 😉


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Not much you could do tbh, but like most clubs he would have priority.  Can't see what the club could say against you.
		
Click to expand...

Can't argue with any of that..he parked his truck close to the flag to keep the walking down to a minimum. If he'd parked it close to the front of the green I'd have been able to see it - problem solved...


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			A lifetime ban from golf and to hand back any trophies recently won 😉
		
Click to expand...

In the nicest possible way..Up Yours


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Can't argue with any of that..he parked his truck close to the flag to keep the walking down to a minimum. If he'd parked it close to the front of the green I'd have been able to see it - problem solved...
		
Click to expand...

Yes, though they have priority, you would hope they used "common sense"  where there's blind shots involved


----------



## Imurg (Oct 21, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Yes, though they have priority, you would hope they used "common sense"  where there's blind shots involved
		
Click to expand...

Mmm..the most elusive Superpower


----------



## venger (Oct 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			2 young lads - teenagers - in a buggy behind behind us the other day.

They arrive at what is effectively the 9th tee as we are walking off it (our front and back 9s are reversed at the moment). No point letting them thru as the group in front (who we let thru on the 5th) have just played their second shots in front of us.

I say a friendly hello to them, get a grunt back.

Next hole is a 300 yard par 4. We are walking off the green, they are on the tee. Next thing a ball is whizzing past us, into a greenside bunker. No shout or anything. I give it the arms-outstretched "WTF" gesture, no response.

They back off for a bit, but our paths cross again at the 17th tee when they arrive at the previous green. I go over to them and say "do you realise you nearly hit us earlier?' Get a surly look, then one of them says "you should let us thru". No acknowledgement of nearly hitting us never mind an apology. I point out the next group are 300 yards in front of us, so there is no point letting them thru, particularly given we are on the 17th by now. Just get the surly stare treatment.

I tell them "just be a bit more effn careful in future" and walk off to silence from them. Probably shouldn't have sworn, but was so annoyed at their total lack of respect and manners. Checked BRS, they were visitors, so hopefully we won't see them again.

Old guy rant over.
		
Click to expand...

Had this story told to me by a friend who'd had it told to him so not entirely true how much of the story is but, what apparently happened is the group behind had hit up close to them a few times, never shouted or apologized. When the offending group did it a fourth time (despite being warned) someone from the front group simply picked the ball up, teed up and drove it back at the group. Now whether this is true or not I don't know (I doubt it) but I've been tempted to do that


----------



## HeftyHacker (Oct 21, 2022)

venger said:



			Had this story told to me by a friend who'd had it told to him so not entirely true how much of the story is but, what apparently happened is the group behind had hit up close to them a few times, never shouted or apologized. When the offending group did it a fourth time (despite being warned) someone from the front group simply picked the ball up, teed up and drove it back at the group. Now whether this is true or not I don't know (I doubt it) but I've been tempted to do that
		
Click to expand...

Saw similar happen Altrincham. The two groups in front (we were on the fairway running parallel) just started firing balls at each other.

Heard one bloke say "right, eff it. Send them back they've been firing balls at us all day" and proceeded to start hitting all the balls back at them 😳.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 21, 2022)

venger said:



			Had this story told to me by a friend who'd had it told to him so not entirely true how much of the story is but, what apparently happened is the group behind had hit up close to them a few times, never shouted or apologized. When the offending group did it a fourth time (despite being warned) someone from the front group simply picked the ball up, teed up and drove it back at the group. Now whether this is true or not I don't know (I doubt it) but I've been tempted to do that
		
Click to expand...

I could never do it, no matter how tempting. Imagine the remorse you'd feel if you hit someone. And you couldn't even claim it was an accident as with most incidents of hitting other golfers. What I would do is kick their ball into the nearest hazard, or chip it out of bounds or something. Have also heard reports of people writing messages on the golf ball for the offending player as well...


----------



## arnieboy (Oct 21, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Saw similar happen Altrincham. The two groups in front (we were on the fairway running parallel) just started firing balls at each other.

Heard one bloke say "right, eff it. Send them back they've been firing balls at us all day" and proceeded to start hitting all the balls back at them 😳.
		
Click to expand...

Not a very clever move.....


----------



## venger (Oct 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I could never do it, no matter how tempting. Imagine the remorse you'd feel if you hit someone. And you couldn't even claim it was an accident as with most incidents of hitting other golfers. What I would do is kick their ball into the nearest hazard, or chip it out of bounds or something. Have also heard reports of people writing messages on the golf ball for the offending player as well...
		
Click to expand...

I've "accidently" trod on a couple of balls. My brother had an incident where to ball came over the trees from the next fairway, so he put the ball in his bag and carried on as if nothing had happened.


----------



## Pants (Oct 21, 2022)

I seem to recall that there is a Forumite who is happy to write "KNOB" on the offending ball and leave it tee'd up.  Not sure what the acronym is short for


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 21, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			2 young lads - teenagers - in a buggy behind behind us the other day.

They arrive at what is effectively the 9th tee as we are walking off it (our front and back 9s are reversed at the moment). No point letting them thru as the group in front (who we let thru on the 5th) have just played their second shots in front of us.

I say a friendly hello to them, get a grunt back.

Next hole is a 300 yard par 4. We are walking off the green, they are on the tee. Next thing a ball is whizzing past us, into a greenside bunker. No shout or anything. I give it the arms-outstretched "WTF" gesture, no response.

They back off for a bit, but our paths cross again at the 17th tee when they arrive at the previous green. I go over to them and say "do you realise you nearly hit us earlier?' Get a surly look, then one of them says "you should let us thru". No acknowledgement of nearly hitting us never mind an apology. I point out the next group are 300 yards in front of us, so there is no point letting them thru, particularly given we are on the 17th by now. Just get the surly stare treatment.

I tell them "just be a bit more effn careful in future" and walk off to silence from them.* Probably shouldn't have sworn,* but was so annoyed at their total lack of respect and manners. Checked BRS, they were visitors, so hopefully we won't see them again.

Old guy rant over.
		
Click to expand...

A good swear is not only cathartic but also enjoyable in those circumstance that warrant it and most importantly is often the only thing that gets through. But mostly cathartic.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Oct 21, 2022)

Back to my own irritation. Having a decent round going, getting to 11 and hitting my drive exactly where I want it, right side of fairway/right semi, only to arrive where my ball is and not be able to find it amongst the leaves.

All of which was compounded when walking up 12 and wandering over to where I knew my tee ball off 11 was and finding it immediately.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2022)

My Cutter & Buck waterproofs (jacket and trousers) got their first real test today. Absolutely bloody useless, I was soaked through to my boxers! Is it too much to ask for some actual waterproof gear that doesn't cost 300 odd quid? Bah. They can go straight in the bin then.


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My Cutter & Buck waterproofs (jacket and trousers) got their first real test today. Absolutely bloody useless, I was soaked through to my boxers! Is it too much to ask for some actual waterproof gear that doesn't cost 300 odd quid? Bah. They can go straight in the bin then.
		
Click to expand...

FJ hydroknit is the way forward mate.


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My Cutter & Buck waterproofs (jacket and trousers) got their first real test today. Absolutely bloody useless, I was soaked through to my boxers! Is it too much to ask for some actual waterproof gear that doesn't cost 300 odd quid? Bah. They can go straight in the bin then.
		
Click to expand...

Pro Quip for me.
It was hosing down this morning when I was walking the dog.
Not a drop got through, and my waterproofs are several years old!


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			FJ hydroknit is the way forward mate.
		
Click to expand...

Don't make them with hoods do they? 



Slime said:



			Pro Quip for me.
It was hosing down this morning when I was walking the dog.
Not a drop got through, and my waterproofs are several years old!
		
Click to expand...

Again I don't think I've ever seen one with a hood. That's another irritation I've said before, but I don't know why they expect all golfers to want to be bone dry other than their head. 😆


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My Cutter & Buck waterproofs (jacket and trousers) got their first real test today. Absolutely bloody useless, I was soaked through to my boxers! Is it too much to ask for some actual waterproof gear that doesn't cost 300 odd quid? Bah. They can go straight in the bin then.
		
Click to expand...

Gortex is the main waterproof clothing - anything else is mainly shower proof

Playing in heavy rain then only Gortex will give you a chance staying dry , providing you have taken care of the material 

If you want waterproofs that’s do work in heavy rain then it needs to be Gortex and that costs money - but there are some out there that don’t cost £300


----------



## Slime (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't make them with hoods do they?


Again I don't think I've ever seen one with a hood. That's another irritation I've said before, but I don't know why they expect all golfers to want to be bone dry other than their head. 😆
		
Click to expand...

That's what waterproof bucket hats are for.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2022)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Gortex is the main waterproof clothing - anything else is mainly shower proof

Playing in heavy rain then only Gortex will give you a chance staying dry , providing you have taken care of the material

If you want waterproofs that’s do work in heavy rain then it needs to be Gortex and that costs money - but there are some out there that don’t cost £300
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Given up on everything else now. Going to start my research again for about the fifth time, haha. 


Slime said:



			That's what waterproof bucket hats are for.
		
Click to expand...

Have tried one but I don't have the ears for it so I find them uncomfortable. The brim kind of rests on my ears too much (they must be too big!).


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2022)

@Orikoru 

Sunderland waterproofs. Specialist waterproof golf gear company, lifetime warranty. Nowhere near £300. (Also proquip, another specialist nowhere near that figure 👍).  Oh yes, and Footjoy Hydroknit which regularly gets rave reviews on here.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Hydroknit and waterproof hat is the way forward. 

Played two holes in torrential rain earlier and I was bone dry. Mate in brand new C&B waterproof top was soaked through.

Be careful with Gortex. Not all Gortex is the same.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Hydroknit and waterproof hat is the way forward.

Played two holes in torrential rain earlier and I was bone dry. Mate in brand new C&B waterproof top was soaked through.

Be careful with Gortex. Not all Gortex is the same.
		
Click to expand...

I have a waterproof cap but you still get wet on the back of your head and neck. I just prefer having a hood. I probably need to look at non-golf brands, but then the problem I find is that they are not as stretchy or flexible and a bit restrictive.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. Given up on everything else now. Going to start my research again for about the fifth time, haha.

Have tried one but I don't have the ears for it so I find them uncomfortable. The brim kind of rests on my ears too much (they must be too big!).
		
Click to expand...

When it comes to waterproofs just like shoes always go for the brands that are known 

Sunderland 
ProQuip 
Under Armour 

Are all very good waterproofs 

Hydroknit is very good and will keep you dry in most bar torrential ran 

FJ also have the Hydro Tour which are very good

And then the expensive stuff is Galvin Green 

And you do pay for the quality 

But there is never a appropriate saying than buy cheap buy twice when it comes to waterproofs


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I have a waterproof cap but you still get wet on the back of your head and neck. I just prefer having a hood. I probably need to look at non-golf brands, but then the problem I find is that they are not as stretchy or flexible and a bit restrictive.
		
Click to expand...

You need a waterproof bucket hat.


----------



## Wilson (Oct 23, 2022)

Got to the golf club - spitting with rain
Walked 20 meters to check in - pouring with rain
Tee'd off - spitting with rain
Got to our balls - pouring with rain, (so much so we took shelter under trees)

Pretty heavy at times, but had cleared by about the 11th, and was in short sleeves by the end.

@Orikoru I had my ProQuip waterproofs on, I was bone dry, I can't remember how much they cost but I've had them over 10years, never let me down.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 23, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			You need a waterproof bucket hat.
		
Click to expand...

We're going round in circles but I already said I had one before but it didn't sit right, possibly because my ears are too big. Just feels uncomfortable.


----------



## Dando (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			We're going round in circles but I already said I had one before but it didn't sit right, possibly because my ears are too big. Just feels uncomfortable.
		
Click to expand...

What about a bucket with 2 eye holes cut in it?


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			What about a bucket with 2 eye holes cut in it?
		
Click to expand...

Problem solved.

https://www.outdoorgb.com/p/Sealski...t-E0iGEsdzZVJ-oEbfk5RckpJFvplegRoCrMkQAvD_BwE


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Oct 23, 2022)

Don't buy anything that's got Gortex in it, that'll probably be fake, what you want is Gore-Tex

Hope that helps Orikoru


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 23, 2022)

Orikoru, 
You want to try Kjus, not gortex and deff not £300😉


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah. Given up on everything else now. Going to start my research again for about the fifth time, haha.

Have tried one but I don't have the ears for it so I find them uncomfortable. The brim kind of rests on my ears too much (they must be too big!).
		
Click to expand...

Mate, have a look at go outdoors for a decent jacket


----------



## Fromtherough (Oct 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			Mate, have a look at go outdoors for a decent jacket
		
Click to expand...

Go Outdoors are currently selling some Gore-tex Berghaus jackets, with a hood, for £99. I have one for walking the dog. Not sure how restrictive they’d be for golf. They are only thin mind, although I think you can zip a fleece into if it’s cold.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

Fromtherough said:



			Go Outdoors are currently selling some Gore-tex Berghaus jackets, with a hood, for £99. I have one for walking the dog. Not sure how restrictive they’d be for golf. They are only thin mind, although I think you can zip a fleece into if it’s cold.
		
Click to expand...

Thin is best - most waterproof jackets I end up sweating so much I might as well have just stayed in the rain.   I'll give them a look, but I'm also thinking to maybe try the bucket hat idea again. The UA waterproof I had that I stopped using because it doesn't have a hood was actually pretty good otherwise.


----------



## DaveR (Oct 24, 2022)

When it comes to waterproofs the old adage is true......buy cheap, buy twice.

I've got both galvin green and UA goretex suits. Worth paying the money 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

DaveR said:



			When it comes to waterproofs the old adage is true......buy cheap, buy twice.

I've got both galvin green and UA goretex suits. Worth paying the money 👍
		
Click to expand...

I wish I'd only bought twice.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Thin is best - most waterproof jackets I end up sweating so much I might as well have just stayed in the rain.   I'll give them a look, but I'm also thinking to maybe try the bucket hat idea again. The UA waterproof I had that I stopped using because it doesn't have a hood was actually pretty good otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

You want the "pac-lite" material which is very thin and has no lining. I currently have 2 waterproof tops:
1. Puma super thin pac-lite, ideal to play in summer showers, very lightweight and sits rin the bottom of my golf bag all year.
2. UA goretex, which is lined and so is windproof and much warmer in winter.

Previously I've had nike waterproof tops which work fine and are much cheaper than specialist golf brands. I expect the quality is not as good as a £400 galvin green top, but for me it's fine given the low level of wear it gets. This is under £100:
Nike Storm-FIT ADV Rapid Adapt Men's Golf Jacket. Nike GB


----------



## sunshine (Oct 24, 2022)

By the way, cutter and buck looks like Mike Ashley Donnay quality to me.


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 24, 2022)

sunshine said:



			By the way, cutter and buck looks like Mike Ashley Donnay quality to me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I was hoodwinked by a couple of reviews that said they were surprisingly good for the price. They were not. But as I was looking for ones with hoods my options were always limited. 

On the upside, I've contacted County Golf where I bought the trousers from (which were equally useless) and they've immediately agreed to refund me if I send them back. I'd imagine this isn't the first time they've had some contact them regarding C&B "waterproofs".


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2022)

sunshine said:



			You want the "pac-lite" material which is very thin and has no lining. I currently have 2 waterproof tops:
1. Puma super thin pac-lite, ideal to play in summer showers, very lightweight and sits rin the bottom of my golf bag all year.
2. UA goretex, which is lined and so is windproof and much warmer in winter.

Previously I've had nike waterproof tops which work fine and are much cheaper than specialist golf brands. I expect the quality is not as good as a £400 galvin green top, but for me it's fine given the low level of wear it gets. This is under £100:
Nike Storm-FIT ADV Rapid Adapt Men's Golf Jacket. Nike Gand B

Click to expand...

I got rid of the paclite GG I had as it was like wearing I bin liner, waterproof but you would sweat so much you were soaked anyway. The lined jacket was much better and the lining offered some wicking qualities.  Other downside I found the paclite didn't offer much in the way of warmth in winter.

Tbh I'm looking at a new jacket in yhr near future as mine has stated to let in, not happy with this, as it was a replacement for the GG that leaked when I got it.  Looked after as well treated and Tumble dried regularly
Thinking of trying Kjus stuff but it'd eye-watering expensive.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Oct 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			My Cutter & Buck waterproofs (jacket and trousers) got their first real test today. Absolutely bloody useless, I was soaked through to my boxers! Is it too much to ask for some actual waterproof gear that doesn't cost 300 odd quid? Bah. They can go straight in the bin then.
		
Click to expand...

Buy it nice or buy it twice.

Galvin Green is all you will ever need - yes it’s a huge outlay, but it comes with a lifetime guarantee doesn’t it?


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2022)

Leaves.....millions of bloody leaves....
And there's millions more that haven't gone brown yet.....
Time for the cheap balls to make an appearance


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Buy it nice or buy it twice.

Galvin Green is all you will ever need - yes it’s a huge outlay, but it comes with a lifetime guarantee doesn’t it?
		
Click to expand...


it does until you try and claim on it


----------



## Dando (Oct 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Leaves.....millions of bloody leaves....
And there's millions more that haven't gone brown yet.....
Time for the cheap balls to make an appearance
		
Click to expand...

Breaking out the “pea knuckles?”


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			Breaking out the “pea knuckles?”
		
Click to expand...

Someone at our place - not Fragger  - is very good at losing Tour Softs, Tour Responses, QStar Tours and AVXs....got plenty in stock


----------



## sunshine (Oct 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Leaves.....millions of bloody leaves....
And there's millions more that haven't gone brown yet.....
Time for the cheap balls to make an appearance
		
Click to expand...


Time to break out the "magic" ball finding glasses


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Someone at our place - not Fragger  - is very good at losing Tour Softs, Tour Responses, QStar Tours and AVXs....got plenty in stock

Click to expand...

Not even you could pick up one of Fragger's "lost" balls whilst playing with him.


----------



## fundy (Oct 24, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Not even you could pick up one of Fragger's "lost" balls whilst playing with him. 

Click to expand...


that sounds like a challenge to me


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 24, 2022)

fundy said:



			that sounds like a challenge to me 

Click to expand...

Most things sound like a challenge to you


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 26, 2022)

Number of posts in October

Golf things that gladden the heart = 9
Golf random irritations = 93

What a happy bunch are we?

Is it this stupid game that makes us this way or do we have to be this way to start with in order to cope with this stupid game?


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Number of posts in October

Golf things that gladden the heart = 9
Golf random irritations = 93

What a happy bunch are we?

Is it this stupid game that makes us this way or do we have to be this way to start with in order to cope with this stupid game?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's the same as when you look at reviews for certain things online. Everybody wants to stick in a review in when they're angry about it being rubbish. Not many think to review things they're happy with.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 26, 2022)

Finger still not right, love to be able to play. Lovely autumn day here and another invite, which had to be turned down..again


----------



## Slab (Oct 26, 2022)

Forgetting to put sunscreen on for golf at the weekend and spending yesterday/today with sunburn 'itchy' ears


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

When you arranged golf 5 weeks ago to fit around half term only for 1 to drop out last minute as he’s played golf 4 times this week and his better half isn’t happy and he wants to play in the Saturday comp


----------



## Slab (Oct 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			When you arranged golf 5 weeks ago to fit around half term only for 1 to drop out last minute as he’s played golf 4 times this week and his better half isn’t happy and he wants to play in the Saturday comp
		
Click to expand...

Same for me, I have 1 fella drop out from tomorrows 4-ball and can't find any of the usual crowd to step in so late in the week


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 28, 2022)

A medium jumper ordered, made by Adidas, arrived and it's absolutely massive. Who is in charge of sizing at Adidas? This is definitely a large. Can't exchange for a small either as they don't have that in stock. Waste of postage money returning it now because Adidas have no idea how to size things properly.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2022)

Dando said:



			When you arranged golf 5 weeks ago to fit around half term only for 1 to drop out last minute as he’s played golf 4 times this week and his better half isn’t happy and he wants to play in the Saturday comp
		
Click to expand...

I’d report him. Too much golf and cheesed off wife are his problems, he should not make them yours.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’d report him. Too much golf and cheesed off wife are his problems, he should not make them yours.
		
Click to expand...


report him to who?????


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2022)

…and so…with three shortened holes (with same par) and winter rules in place, I see that the Thursday Stableford rollup (vast majority playing in it being 13+ handicap) has winner on 46pts…with three on that score, and 17 scoring 40+. Usual winning score is 41-43pts.  

Now I don’t play in these sort of comps to win, but I like to think I have a chance.  I’ll maybe give it a go next Thursday to see how I get on…but I have a feeling I’m not going to bother thereafter.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 28, 2022)

fundy said:



			report him to who?????
		
Click to expand...

…in my club it would be the golf manager or competition secretary.


----------



## fundy (Oct 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			…in my club it would be the golf manager or competition secretary.
		
Click to expand...


for what?


----------



## Dando (Oct 28, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			I’d report him. Too much golf and cheesed off wife are his problems, he should not make them yours.
		
Click to expand...

We’d booked a p&p course but the other 2 manned up and played


----------



## Dando (Oct 29, 2022)

After playing well yesterday, today I was spraying it like a blind man at a urinal


----------



## yandabrown (Oct 29, 2022)

Played in my new FJ hydroknit trousers today as there were a few showers forecast early on. They never arrived thankfully. However, the day warmed up somewhat and I perspire a little, the trousers became a little clingy. What I didn't bargain for were the little air pockets that formed and the ensuing occasional 'farts' that popped out due to the flexible fabric. Not a side effect anyone mentioned in  the reviews! 😄


----------



## Dando (Oct 29, 2022)

yandabrown said:



			Played in my new FJ hydroknit trousers today as there were a few showers forecast early on. They never arrived thankfully. However, the day warmed up somewhat and I perspire a little, the trousers became a little clingy. What I didn't bargain for were the little air pockets that formed and the ensuing occasional 'farts' that popped out due to the flexible fabric. Not a side effect anyone mentioned in  the reviews! 😄
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got the stromberg wintra trousers and they’re farty too


----------



## Imurg (Oct 29, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve got the stromberg wintra trousers and they’re farty too
		
Click to expand...

No mate...thats just you


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			for what?
		
Click to expand...

When similar happened to me the actions of the other guy made it quite possible that we’d both be DQd from the comp for missing the ‘play by’ date.  So I reported what had happened to the golf manager asking if we could have an extension. No - was the answer.


----------



## oleinone (Oct 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A medium jumper ordered, made by Adidas, arrived and it's absolutely massive. Who is in charge of sizing at Adidas? This is definitely a large. Can't exchange for a small either as they don't have that in stock. Waste of postage money returning it now because Adidas have no idea how to size things properly.
		
Click to expand...

Had the same thing with their 365 shorts - 3 inches bigger than labelled - ridiculous.


----------



## BiMGuy (Oct 30, 2022)

Another seniors comp yesterday morning, which sadly meant lots of unraked bunkers and lots of in repaired pitch marks.


----------



## sunshine (Oct 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			report him to who?????
		
Click to expand...

His mrs


----------



## sunshine (Oct 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			A medium jumper ordered, made by Adidas, arrived and it's absolutely massive. Who is in charge of sizing at Adidas? This is definitely a large. Can't exchange for a small either as they don't have that in stock. Waste of postage money returning it now because Adidas have no idea how to size things properly.
		
Click to expand...

With adidas I’ve realised that US medium is much larger than European medium. A lot of their golf gear is made for the US market so I have to order small. If it’s a non golf top (eg football) then it will be European sizing so order medium. 

Easier to try on in a shop instead of online roulette 😂


----------



## fundy (Oct 30, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			When similar happened to me the actions of the other guy made it quite possible that we’d both be DQd from the comp for missing the ‘play by’ date.  So I reported what had happened to the golf manager asking if we could have an extension. No - was the answer.
		
Click to expand...

and when did Dando mention that it was a competitive round???

Dando said:
When you arranged golf 5 weeks ago to fit around half term only for 1 to drop out last minute as he’s played golf 4 times this week and his better half isn’t happy and he wants to play in the Saturday comp


----------



## Slab (Oct 30, 2022)

sunshine said:



			With adidas I’ve realised that US medium is much larger than European medium. A lot of their golf gear is made for the US market so I have to order small. If it’s a non golf top (eg football) then it will be European sizing so order medium.

Easier to try on in a shop instead of online roulette 😂
		
Click to expand...

Agree the B&M stores will quickly die if not used (& I don't think that's a good thing)


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 30, 2022)

fundy said:



			and when did Dando mention that it was a competitive round???

Dando said:
When you arranged golf 5 weeks ago to fit around half term only for 1 to drop out last minute as he’s played golf 4 times this week and his better half isn’t happy and he wants to play in the Saturday comp
		
Click to expand...

I actually missed that it was a casual round so wouldn’t report.

That said, when a round is booked a good bit in advance to enable one of a pair to play, I don’t think it fair to that player for the other to pull out for such as the reasons given - leaving the other player hanging and possibly not able to arrange a game.


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Oct 31, 2022)

Went double bogey free through 35 holes at the weekend and then doubled the last with a 3 putt 👻


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2022)

Found a locking nut in my boot. I think it must have come off my golf trolley which I keep in there - but I can't find an accompanying screw. When I used my trolley yesterday the front wheel was wobbly as well which confirms my suspicion, but I need to give it a proper inspection now. (Or just jump the gun and buy a new one.)


----------



## sjw (Oct 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Found a locking nut in my boot. I think it must have come off my golf trolley which I keep in there - but I can't find an accompanying screw. When I used my trolley yesterday the front wheel was wobbly as well which confirms my suspicion, but I need to give it a proper inspection now. (Or just jump the gun and buy a new one.)
		
Click to expand...

Try looking for a bolt instead


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 31, 2022)

sjw said:



			Try looking for a bolt instead 

Click to expand...

Either way.


----------



## Whereditgo (Oct 31, 2022)

Was looking at a competition PB on my home course on Saturday and then hooked my drive OOB on the 18th, first poor drive of the day  the 3 off the tee ball followed a similar line but just stayed in bounds albeit in an impossible lie.....should have called it a provisional they always sail down the middle


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't make them with hoods do they?


Again I don't think I've ever seen one with a hood. That's another irritation I've said before, but I don't know why they expect all golfers to want to be bone dry other than their head. 😆
		
Click to expand...


Not sure if you follow Mike H on Twitter @Orikoru but hes modelling a waterproof jacket with a hood today 

https://twitter.com/MikeHarrisGolf


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2022)

fundy said:



			Not sure if you follow Mike H on Twitter @Orikoru but hes modelling a waterproof jacket with a hood today

https://twitter.com/MikeHarrisGolf

Click to expand...

Looks nice, I personally wouldn't go for a white one though. You're just asking for it to get muddy.


----------



## fundy (Nov 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Looks nice, I personally wouldn't go for a white one though. You're just asking for it to get muddy. 

Click to expand...

expect it comes in other colours lol


----------



## Tongo (Nov 1, 2022)

Just heard a commentator use the term "winningest" as opposed to most successful. (as in so and so is the most winningest player from a particular country)

Where / how has this abomination come from?!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Just heard a commentator use the term "winningest" as opposed to most successful. (as in so and so is the most winningest player from a particular country)

Where / how has this abomination come from?! 

Click to expand...

America, of course.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Found a locking nut in my boot. I think it must have come off my golf trolley which I keep in there - but I can't find an accompanying screw. When I used my trolley yesterday the front wheel was wobbly as well which confirms my suspicion, but I need to give it a proper inspection now. (Or just jump the gun and buy a new one.)
		
Click to expand...

Found the bolt that goes with it, located where it come off the trolley and screwed it back in place. Job done I think.. as I'm putting it away another part flies off where another nut & bolt appears to have gone missing and I haven't bloody found that one! Perhaps the golf gods are telling me it's time for a new trolley?


----------



## IainP (Nov 1, 2022)

Tongo said:



			Just heard a commentator use the term "winningest" as opposed to most successful. (as in so and so is the most winningest player from a particular country)

Where / how has this abomination come from?! 

Click to expand...

Pinched from elsewhere  - will just leave it here 😉😁


banjofred said:



			Ever noticed how many bad US habits become popular in the UK? Is it worse that the Americans "start" them, or that the UK follows a few years later?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Found the bolt that goes with it, located where it come off the trolley and screwed it back in place. Job done I think.. as I'm putting it away another part flies off where another nut & bolt appears to have gone missing and I haven't bloody found that one! Perhaps the golf gods are telling me it's time for a new trolley?
		
Click to expand...

Threadlock.  You're welcome.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 1, 2022)

Slab said:



			Forgetting to put sunscreen on for golf at the weekend and spending yesterday/today with sunburn 'itchy' ears
		
Click to expand...

This post could easily become my random irritation 😂


----------



## 3offTheTee (Nov 3, 2022)

It is taken ‘ as read’ that I always, well 95% of time mark the card. Most are too lazy, never pick up a card and some struggle to write 4 scores down!

Yesterday we had a roll up with 2 4 man teams and I decided to let somebody else mark the card. Nobody did. We arrived at the 10th and one gut said we had 35 points. I said 38 and he agreed, 2 others hd no idea. we finished  and they had no idea of the score and said we will just pass the pot to the other team!

I find it so disappointing that other people show no interest. They have been playing for over 30 years’ with handicaps around 10.


----------



## arnieboy (Nov 3, 2022)

We normally have three or four groups playing together and you can bet that only a couple of us offer to do the cards. Bad eyesight,  no pencil, can't add up, bad writing, all the excuses are rolled out.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 5, 2022)

Hitting a brand new ball down the middle of the 1st hole in today’s competition. Get to the bottom of the hill and ball has gone. All we could think of was that a crow had taken it.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 8, 2022)

Leaves. 4 balls lost today.


----------



## Pants (Nov 8, 2022)

Portable leaf blower is your answer.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 9, 2022)

Pants said:



			Portable leaf blower is your answer.
		
Click to expand...

It would be urinating in an ocean.

The club probably has as much leave removal equipment as they do grass cutting, and normally for approximately six weeks it is torture, hit a ball, look for it, hit a ball look for it. However, the fear is that with the unseasonably warm weather the little blighters are refusing to all fall down and so it could go on for some time yet.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 9, 2022)

Seemingly either losing my 9 iron or...someone's nicked it....
Trouble is that I cant remember when I last used it.
And even then, it would have gone straight back in the bag 
The only scenario I can come up with is taking 2 or 3 clubs to a shot...we have trolley parks on a couple of holes..
Park your trolley, take the clubs you need with you and pick your trolley up on the way back.
These parks are in such places that I wouldn't need to take a 9 iron along with a putter etc ...
So I'm a bit stumped, hopeful that someone finds it and hands it in and more than a little miffed......


----------



## Pants (Nov 9, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			It would be urinating in an ocean.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Nut.  It was posted a bit tongue in cheek based on a previous post in another thread


----------



## BrianM (Nov 10, 2022)

Mats 🤬🤬


----------



## IanM (Nov 10, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Mats 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

This time of year in general!  (weather wise)

Then, I get an invite to the Seniors Christmas lunch... ok that's fine.  Then I read the small print.  There's someone on a piano and there's singing and carols during and after.  Strewth, I know this is Wales, but signing?  No thanks.


----------



## srixon 1 (Nov 11, 2022)

Hitting two provisional balls today, (on different holes) wider than the 1st balls. Found the 1st ball both times but lost the provisional ☹️.


----------



## DaveR (Nov 12, 2022)

We are now on our winter course. Couple of tees in different positions but nothing significantly different to the full course. However it now means that the white course is no longer available to enter scores, everything has to be recorded against the yellow tees. Course ratings change from 71.5/139 to 69.8/130 which makes the course about 2 shots harder for handicap reductions 😡


----------



## SteveW86 (Nov 12, 2022)

DaveR said:



			We are now on our winter course. Couple of tees in different positions but nothing significantly different to the full course. However it now means that the white course is no longer available to enter scores, everything has to be recorded against the yellow tees. Course ratings change from 71.5/139 to 69.8/130 which makes the course about 2 shots harder for handicap reductions 😡
		
Click to expand...

Just means you’ll be a bandit by the time the spring comes around.

We are also on a winter course now, but it has been rated now so can be used for handicap purposes. Rating has also dropped by 2 shots. Most of our winter games are pairs comps, so likely not to put a card in before March anyway so will still be off 11.8.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 13, 2022)

Arrived at club this afternoon for half doz holes, to discover I didn’t have my shoes with me…and…though it’s not raining…where‘s my brolly?  And now home I still can’t find shoes and brolly.  

btw I played a few holes wearing a pair of good solid walking shoes…loads of grip and did the job fine…but if I wear them again I wonder when will be the first observation that they are not golf shoes…and who will make it.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 13, 2022)

Starting to fade my hybrids a bit too much, never do that so a bit of a worry 🤔


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 13, 2022)

Playing perfectly fine, get to the par 3 6th and the four-ball in front decides to let us play through. I rush into hitting it without even getting my stance right and hit a genuine pure shank straight over the trees to out of bounds with all of them watching. Of course. Straight to the next tee I go then.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 14, 2022)

Looks like we just lost our assistant pro, a guy I play with said it was because of "creative bookkeeping".


----------



## sjw (Nov 14, 2022)

Hitting a shot yesterday, felt absolutely no different to any other shot, probably 120 out, nice simple swing.... nope. Ball just skids off the face of the club and flicks off directly right. I could almost feel the moisture on the ball/club cause it to slip and the club almost "threw" the ball rather than hitting it. Very odd sensation.


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 14, 2022)

sjw said:



			Hitting a shot yesterday, felt absolutely no different to any other shot, probably 120 out, nice simple swing.... nope. Ball just skids off the face of the club and flicks off directly right. I could almost feel the moisture on the ball/club cause it to slip and the club almost "threw" the ball rather than hitting it. Very odd sensation.
		
Click to expand...

How clean are your grooves?


----------



## Pants (Nov 14, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			How clean are your grooves?
		
Click to expand...

That's a bit personal


----------



## sjw (Nov 14, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			How clean are your grooves?
		
Click to expand...

They were reasonably clean when I started, but probably a bit dirty and wet by the time this happened.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 14, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Mats 🤬🤬
		
Click to expand...

That Culcabock?
We are still on full course till 24th, Nairn Dunbar went on them last week. Tbh I don't mind them.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 14, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			That Culcabock?
We are still on full course till 24th, Nairn Dunbar went on them last week. Tbh I don't mind them.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I’ve got a plastic thing, I’m going to change it to something else!!
Are you at Dunbar as well now?


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 15, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Yeah, I’ve got a plastic thing, I’m going to change it to something else!!
Are you at Dunbar as well now?
		
Click to expand...

Yes took winter membership, they run comps every Saturday and i miss a bit of stroke play over winter. We have maybe two games between November and April that are strokeplay at Nairn. There only so much matchplay I can put up with😉
I use one of those plastic ones with the spikey one 1⃣ side, smooth on the other. Nairn gives the nylon carpet style, they are OK, but if it'd not a flat lie the ball rolls off. Welcome to a game at Nairn or Dunbar anytime. Nairn is on full course till next week.


----------



## Neilds (Nov 15, 2022)

Today I received an email from hole 19 with a link to a Nick Faldo video which was titled '60 second drill to add 30 yards and hit drives laser straight' (or something).  How come I am now nearly 10 minutes into the video and no sign of the 60 second tip yet!


----------



## D-S (Nov 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Today I received an email from hole 19 with a link to a Nick Faldo video which was titled '60 second drill to add 30 yards and hit drives laser straight' (or something).  How come I am now nearly 10 minutes into the video and no sign of the 60 second tip yet! 

Click to expand...

Sounds like the drill is 60 seconds long, not the explanation off the drill.


----------



## backwoodsman (Nov 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Today I received an email from hole 19 with a link to a Nick Faldo video which was titled '60 second drill to add 30 yards and hit drives laser straight' (or something).  How come I am now nearly 10 minutes into the video and no sign of the 60 second tip yet! 

Click to expand...

You'll need to wait a lot longer than 10 mins to get at the "meat" of the matter - my guess is you're waiting ??


----------



## Neilds (Nov 15, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			You'll need to wait a lot longer than 10 mins to get at the "meat" of the matter - my guess is you're waiting ?? 

Click to expand...

I gave up in the end!  Loads of waffle from Faldo about how good he was, what he achieved and what he could do for every player to unlock the 'hidden power plane' - or something!


----------



## Whereditgo (Nov 15, 2022)

Neilds said:



			I gave up in the end!  Loads of waffle from Faldo about how good he was, what he achieved and what he could do for every player to unlock the 'hidden power plane' - or something!
		
Click to expand...

He wasn't exactly famous for being a big hitter


----------



## Crow (Nov 15, 2022)

Whereditgo said:



			He wasn't exactly famous for being a big hitter 

Click to expand...

He was before he rebuilt his swing with Leadbetter, maybe he's realised that distance rules these days and has gone back to his old swing.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 16, 2022)

Game with the boys before my hospital appointment. Woeful would be the correct assessment after the birdie on the first it was downhill from there. Was on the beach off the tee on 5th and 7th, though I did get par on both. Driving was poor on 10, 15,16 and 17. 

Good news from the hospital,  bone fully fused and can take the splint off from now on and the surgeon says I can start playing again😉🤣


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 16, 2022)

Rain, rain, rain and…more rain.  Well at least the newly shaped rainwater management groundworks across three of our holes will be tested and, if or where found to be wanting, remodelled before returfing and seeding.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 17, 2022)

To give you an idea of how much rain we've had in the last 48 hours....
We're closed
We never close for rain
Were built on chalk....chalk is like a sponge...
But, until the next inspection at 9.30......We're closed.?.
I think the world's about to end...

I hope the badgers got drenched


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 18, 2022)

Today was my last opportunity to play Nairn before it went to mats, lashing it down so didn't bother


----------



## Slab (Nov 18, 2022)

Our practice range is still off mats (usually grass) to protect it for the dpwet in 4 weeks
Can't see it changing before they get here


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 18, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Rain, rain, rain and…more rain.  Well at least the newly shaped rainwater management groundworks across three of our holes will be tested and, if or where found to be wanting, remodelled before returfing and seeding.
		
Click to expand...

OK so the new rainwater holding ponds and rainfall management changes seem to have worked…so now can the rain please stop for a bit so we can get on with returfing the fairways and seeding our ecological grassland areas (aka rough)


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 18, 2022)

Went to the driving range this afternoon, firstly to try out my new hybrid against the old one. Went onto different clubs after a while though. Got the 46° wedge out, which I had used on Sunday to shank it out of bounds on the par 3 6th. Promptly hit around TEN consecutive shanks with it, so that really helped. Can't wait for the 6th tomorrow now. Feeling great. 👍🏻 😳


----------



## Kaz (Nov 19, 2022)

1 under through 8 holes today. 9th is an uphill (so blind) approach. I hit a decent shot, a wee bit left but expected it to be on or just left of the green.... absolutely no sign of it when I got up there. Lost ball, so frustrating!


----------



## oleinone (Nov 20, 2022)

!8th par 5 540 yds downhill. Hit a decent drive just into left rough.Hit solid 5 wood over the brow so "blind" but line strongly suggested the fairway. Looked everywhere but no sign. Eventually, a playing partner asked what I was playing - the silly so and so had picked it up and put in his pocket. If brains were dynamite, there wouldn't be enough to blow his cap off.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 20, 2022)

Played a vets foursomes knockouts yesterday. The course was more busy than usual and it took a ridiculous 4 and a quarter hours 😖😖

I spoke to the 3 ball in front, a member with 2 guests, and said that we were, in effect, a 2 ball and they came back with "there's 2 three balls and a fourball  in front so there's nowhere to go so were not letting you through" I pointed out that we were playing a club knockout (so not a friendly) and as we were quicker than them they should call us through and we could maybe get through more groups ahead - no chance ! 

What was worse was that the guests were not only crap golfers but really gobby to us !


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2022)

Course closed for the 4th day in a row due to flooding. To be fair, it's never stopped since Tuesday, so it's understandable but frustrating. Rain, rain and more rain forecast for the coming week, so God knows when we will get out next.


----------



## BrianM (Nov 20, 2022)

Keith Pelley, the DP world tour need a new CEO.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

BrianM said:



			Keith Pelley, the DP world tour need a new CEO.
		
Click to expand...

I just saw that interview as well. I agree with your judgement.


----------



## moogie (Nov 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Course closed for the 4th day in a row due to flooding. To be fair, it's never stopped since Tuesday, so it's understandable but frustrating. Rain, rain and more rain forecast for the coming week, so God knows when we will get out next.
		
Click to expand...

Ditto

Ours same....


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 20, 2022)

moogie said:



			Ditto

Ours same....

Click to expand...


Think it's the same everywhere up here. Even Bamburgh is shut and it never closes.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 20, 2022)

rudebhoy said:



			Think it's the same everywhere up here. Even Bamburgh is shut and it never closes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, the only clubs open around here are the three links courses, Seaton, Cleveland, Hartlepool. Even our driving range is closed as the balls are plugging, and the machine can't collect them, he's having to do it by hand.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2022)

Alnmouth Village, Newbiggin and South Shields could all be making hay on green fees right now, if anyone really wants to go out in this 🚣‍♂️🛶🌧☔


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2022)

Tyrell Hatton. Please stop behaving like a spoilt brat.


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			Tyrell Hatton. Please stop behaving like a spoilt brat.
		
Click to expand...

Think that horse has long bolted 🤣


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2022)

IainP said:



			Think that horse has long bolted 🤣
		
Click to expand...

You’re probably right but you can still hope. 

Was told an interesting story about him and Poulter yesterday, would be keen to know if it is true… 🤔


----------



## IainP (Nov 20, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			You’re probably right but you can still hope.

*Was told an interesting story about him and Poulter yesterday, would be keen to know if it is true*… 🤔
		
Click to expand...

You can't dangle that worm and leave us all hanging...   🎣

"Allegedly" is your friend 😉


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 20, 2022)

IainP said:



			Think that horse has long bolted 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Yesterday's classic moment. Tyrell hits his shot and immediately critiques himself using the word that will get you banned here. Instant apology from Sky commentator, but why Sky, why have a microphone anywhere near him if his language embarrasses you so much?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 20, 2022)

IainP said:



			You can't dangle that worm and leave us all hanging...   🎣

"Allegedly" is your friend 😉
		
Click to expand...

I can… 😉

It would need more help than allegedly to get it past Fragger as it was told to me 😱


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 20, 2022)

After taking my electric trolley down to the air compressor to clean it and my shoes at nairn Dunbar, path back to the car park had more mud on it than bits of the course, trolley heels and shoes clogged with mud again☹️


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2022)

American golf stores are more like fat mikes discount sports stores in the amount of tat they have it stock.

Went to the one at the O2 as I’ve got a birthday voucher to use. No decent clothes and the balls I wanted to try (zstar diamonds) are online only.

On the plus side they had ping chippeR (right hand) I could take a look at and it’s not that offensive


----------



## moogie (Nov 20, 2022)

Dando said:



			American golf stores are more like fat mikes discount sports stores in the amount of tat they have it stock.

Went to the one at the O2 as I’ve got a birthday voucher to use. No decent clothes and the balls I wanted to try (zstar diamonds) are online only.

On the plus side they had ping chippeR (right hand) I could take a look at and it’s not that offensive
		
Click to expand...

I was given some of them balls to try by my mate that has a pro shop....
Won't be buying any
Possibly least durable ball I've tried,  scuff terribly 
Also seemed shorter than the std Z star,  and TP5
(Just my opinion obv)


----------



## Dando (Nov 20, 2022)

moogie said:



			I was given some of them balls to try by my mate that has a pro shop....
Won't be buying any
Possibly least durable ball I've tried,  scuff terribly 
Also seemed shorter than the std Z star,  and TP5
(Just my opinion obv)
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 21, 2022)

Slow play preventing us from playing the last 3 holes because it was dark.

Quite why we still allow 4 balls out in winter is a mystery. Many today were mixed seniors groups who only play 9 holes. Playing off mixed tees also seems to slow things down. 

Still, at least the weather was nice and the course was in decent condition.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 22, 2022)

Probably been covered before…

I’m looking for some clubs for my mate who’s starting out, and so… 

People selling golf clubs on Facebook who use the worst photos! You’ll maybe get a couple of photos of the whole set in a bag, covers still on, no close ups, unable to see what brand it is never mind the condition, blurred and no description! Very annoying. And their expectations on price sometimes are crazy. £250 for a set of sports direct dunlops (not the classics) or donnay!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Probably been covered before…

I’m looking for some clubs for my mate who’s starting out, and so…

People selling golf clubs on Facebook who use the worst photos! You’ll maybe get a couple of photos of the whole set in a bag, covers still on, no close ups, unable to see what brand it is never mind the condition, blurred and no description! Very annoying. And their expectations on price sometimes are crazy. £250 for a set of sports direct dunlops (not the classics) or donnay!
		
Click to expand...

Golfclubs4cash have a 20% off everything deal going on...decent pics, descriptions, free postage and returns if you need....


----------



## timd77 (Nov 22, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Golfclubs4cash have a 20% off everything deal going on...decent pics, descriptions, free postage and returns if you need....
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate, I’m looking at the low end of the price range though, £50 for a set of irons maybe!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 22, 2022)

timd77 said:



			Thanks mate, I’m looking at the low end of the price range though, £50 for a set of irons maybe!
		
Click to expand...

Have a look...they've got pages of them.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

Course closed for the 2nd time in a week.......I think the End is Nigh.......
Although they are having an inspection at 11 so might be able to carry this afternoon. 
And to think...3 months ago the course was browned to a crisp......


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Course closed for the 2nd time in a week.......I think the End is Nigh.......
Although they are having an inspection at 11 so might be able to carry this afternoon.
And to think...3 months ago the course was browned to a crisp......

Click to expand...

Hope it's open on Friday as that's when we're heading over there! My weather app says it's sunny on Friday so fingers crossed.


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Hope it's open on Friday as that's when we're heading over there! My weather app says it's sunny on Friday so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be open on Friday but with more rain due tomorrow pm it'll probably be carry only...you never know though..


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 23, 2022)

It used to be that golf was viewed as a summer activity, with the course closing for even the mildest of frosts, and obviously for snow.

It has been years now since our course did away with winter greens and any restrictions due to frost. In fact for years the course has only ever closed for snow, and even then they didn't really close it. So we came to enjoy and embrace winter golf in a different way to the summer variety but just as much.

It has all change over the last few years, the summers have been better but what now constitutes a winter is turning golf upside down. Whereas the frost could be tolerated causing little or no damage, this constant rain means no choice but to close the course, or suffer the consequences.

Today's rain is only just hitting the North East now and the course is open, but the consequences for tomorrow and Friday, no matter how nice Friday is, are bleak.


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2022)

i've been thinking of buying a new putter - no real reason to get one, i just fancy a change.

had a look on everyone's favourite auction site and have narrowed it down to; 

Envroll ER1
Scotty Phantom X5.5
Scotty Select Fast back
Bettinardi queen b6

being a cack hander there is a good chance i won't lose too much if i don't like whichever one i go for.

i have thought about getting them all but i am not sure i can get them in the house past Mrs D


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			i've been thinking of buying a new putter - no real reason to get one, i just fancy a change.

had a look on everyone's favourite auction site and have narrowed it down to;

Envroll ER1
Scotty Phantom X5.5
Scotty Select Fast back
Bettinardi queen b6

being a cack hander there is a good chance i won't lose too much if i don't like whichever one i go for.

i have thought about getting them all but i am not sure i can get them in the house past Mrs D
		
Click to expand...

Get them delivered to Bratty, buy him a pint when you pick them up 
Simples...


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Get them delivered to Bratty, buy him a pint when you pick them up
Simples...

Click to expand...

he'll probably sell them although i might get a chipper and bag of pink castle tee's delivered to him


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Course closed for the 2nd time in a week.......I think the End is Nigh.......
Although they are having an inspection at 11 so might be able to carry this afternoon.
And to think...3 months ago the course was browned to a crisp......

Click to expand...

theres an odd looking yellow circle in the sky now its stopped raining


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			theres an odd looking yellow circle in the sky now its stopped raining 

Click to expand...

It's glorious out there now....just waiting for Dave the Head Greeny to give the ok at 11....


----------



## fundy (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It's glorious out there now....just waiting for Dave the Head Greeny to give the ok at 11....
		
Click to expand...


hurry up be raining by half past


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 23, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			It used to be that golf was viewed as a summer activity, with the course closing for even the mildest of frosts, and obviously for snow.

It has been years now since our course did away with winter greens and any restrictions due to frost. In fact for years the course has only ever closed for snow, and even then they didn't really close it. So we came to enjoy and embrace winter golf in a different way to the summer variety but just as much.

It has all change over the last few years, the summers have been better but what now constitutes a winter is turning golf upside down. Whereas the frost could be tolerated causing little or no damage, this constant rain means no choice but to close the course, or suffer the consequences.

Today's rain is only just hitting the North East now and the course is open, but the consequences for tomorrow and Friday, no matter how nice Friday is, are bleak.
		
Click to expand...

We were forcast rain overnight and above freezing temps last night. Woke up to heavy frost and minus temps. Didn't bother going to go to golf as it would have been winter greens and blooming cold


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

fundy said:



			hurry up be raining by half past 

Click to expand...

Boo.....closed all day.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Boo.....closed all day.

Click to expand...

Chalk!!


----------



## Imurg (Nov 23, 2022)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Chalk!!
		
Click to expand...

We did have 3 hours of torrential rain this morning.....more coming in according to the radar 😟


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 23, 2022)

Imurg said:



			We did have 3 hours of torrential rain this morning.....more coming in according to the radar 😟
		
Click to expand...

Your earlier sunshine has just arrived here, it's very welcome. 

You can keep you later rain though


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2022)

Watching the golf from SA and one player just hit a massive duck hook..
Loud shouts and arms raised....
The ball hits what looked like one of the on-course reporters - he didn't move a muscle..
If you're watching a golf tournament you need to keep an eye on what's going on...
If you're an on-course reporter and youre not paying attention...why are you there?


----------



## r0wly86 (Nov 24, 2022)

random irritation

why don't golf clubs put on their website the cost of membership, I don't want to talk to you about it, I just want to know if I can feasible afford it, and from there then maybe I can join.

Why so secretive


----------



## Imurg (Nov 24, 2022)

r0wly86 said:



			random irritation

why don't golf clubs put on their website the cost of membership, I don't want to talk to you about it, I just want to know if I can feasible afford it, and from there then maybe I can join.

Why so secretive
		
Click to expand...

And it's not just the " if you have to ask you can't afford it" clubs.....ordinary clubs fail on this.
Whilst we're on the subject of club websites...some of them are so dire.
It's nearly 2023 for Christ's sake....some of these sites look like they were designed by the local primary school.
No info, rarely updated - there's one close to me that still has the Covid rules shown and they have no course status....
Really poor.


----------



## Dando (Nov 24, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Watching the golf from SA and one player just hit a massive duck hook..
Loud shouts and arms raised....
The ball hits what looked like one of the on-course reporters - he didn't move a muscle..
If you're watching a golf tournament you need to keep an eye on what's going on...
If you're an on-course reporter and youre not paying attention...why are you there?

Click to expand...

i liked the commentator saying Mark Warren missing the green from the middle of fairway while 150 yards out was a terrible shot. I've missed greens from 5 yards so would love to hear what he thought about that


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2022)

r0wly86 said:



			random irritation

why don't golf clubs put on their website the cost of membership, I don't want to talk to you about it, I just want to know if I can feasible afford it, and from there then maybe I can join.

Why so secretive
		
Click to expand...

I used to write them off as being too expensive, but I actually think it's because they reserve the right to do a deal for certain people or groups of people so not everyone is paying the same. I'd still rather they put a flat rate on there though so you know whether to even consider them or not.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Nov 24, 2022)

Well I thought about playing, went to the club for a bit of lunch before deciding, then it started pouring and I decided…to stay dry…but I had a nice bit of lunch and a nice chat with an ex club chairman and fellow Scot…just chewing the cud.


----------



## patricks148 (Nov 24, 2022)

Went for a hit of the practice ground at the kings,  you use your own balls.  A guy wondered over with a carrier bag with balls, he raced through his and then announced he was going to collect his, I let him do so as I wasn't in a rush.  He got his and disappeared across the field. Hit the rest of mine and went to collect my balls which were all prov 1 with marking on. The bugger had taken a fair few of mine and left all his Dunlop/pinnacles/ top flights. 
Cheeky  bugger


----------



## chrisd (Nov 24, 2022)

Dando said:



			. I've missed greens from 5 yards so would love to hear what he thought about that
		
Click to expand...

How did you get from the woods to be 5 yards from the green ??😉😉


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

Currently unable to play due to an arthritis flare in my knee so sitting watching golf and footy.....and plotting what golf clubs I'm going to buy next....😬
Hate being injured...


----------



## IainP (Nov 26, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Currently unable to play due to an arthritis flare in my knee so *sitting watching golf and footy.....and plotting what golf clubs I'm going to buy next*....😬
Hate being injured...

Click to expand...

Probably worse ways to spend a late November day.. 
(Currently resting an aching shoulder)


----------



## Imurg (Nov 26, 2022)

IainP said:



			Probably worse ways to spend a late November day..
(Currently resting an aching shoulder)
		
Click to expand...

Gets expensive though.....


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 26, 2022)

Hitting driver well all day until you slice it out of bounds on the 15th and 16th holes of the round. 😫


----------



## Imurg (Nov 27, 2022)

Go to Australia in November they said
Play a tournament in Brisbane they said.
It's summertime down there they said...

It's wetter there than it is here........


----------



## IainP (Nov 27, 2022)

Further to a few posts above, was planning on hitting some golf balls today. But, and filing this under "forgetting am not young", for some reason messing about with grown up kids tried to extinguish candles with martial arts style air punches 🤦‍♂️  Sore elbow now.
Double "doh"! What a plonker Rodney.


----------



## banjofred (Nov 27, 2022)

I was down to 6.2 a couple months ago....then a month and a half in the wilderness of bad golf, so back up to 8. Getting things fixed again and getting some decent rounds in that would drop my HI again, but no cards until Spring now....at least that's what I have been told. 

I've been fighting (and losing) a battle with what I think is piriformis syndrome. I was stretching enough to keep it away for the last couple of months and still able to walk plenty. I hate stretching....I've always hated stretching. But now I can't walk fast for exercise and I'm limping a bit while golfing so poop.....I need to stretch a lot more.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Dec 7, 2022)

I'm going to play a form of thread bingo.
Any mention, on any post, on any thread - pink castle tees - and I will immediately post this picture - again. You have been warned.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm going to play a form of thread bingo.
Any mention, on any post, on any thread - pink castle tees - and I will immediately post this picture - again. You have been warned.
View attachment 45474

Click to expand...

I must have completely missed the joke on these. What is it? I genuinely don't get it and I see it all the time on this forum. I somehow feel @Dando is responsible.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I must have completely missed the joke on these. What is it? I genuinely don't get it and I see it all the time on this forum. I somehow feel @Dando is responsible. 

Click to expand...

Dando isn't responsible enough to be responsible for anything.......


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I must have completely missed the joke on these. What is it? I genuinely don't get it and I see it all the time on this forum. I somehow feel @Dando is responsible. 

Click to expand...

I use oranges so the jokes lost on me


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			I use oranges so the jokes lost on me 

Click to expand...

How the hell do you get your golf ball to balance on top of an orange?


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 7, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			How the hell do you get your golf ball to balance on top of an orange?
		
Click to expand...

You know that little sunk down bit on the top? Just pop it on and away you go.


----------



## IanM (Dec 7, 2022)

Real irritation!  We use mats on the tees of the par 3s in winter.  Two of the blokes I play with use the tiny little castle tees on these holes and invariably they fly off into the grass never to be seen again! Of course, they cannot be abandoned and an extensive search ensues.  Many the time I've arrived on the green, look behind me and one of them is still back on the teeing ground, looking for a tee.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 7, 2022)

IanM said:



			Real irritation!  We use mats on the tees of the par 3s in winter.  Two of the blokes I play with use the tiny little castle tees on these holes and invariably they fly off into the grass never to be seen again! Of course, they cannot be abandoned and an extensive search ensues.  Many the time I've arrived on the green, look behind me and one of them is still back on the teeing ground, looking for a tee.
		
Click to expand...

I never use a tee on the par 3 teeing mats. Firstly you can hardly get them into the mat most of the time so you end up with the ball much too high, and secondly you really don't need it as the ball sits up perfectly on a mat anyway. I always scoff at the people who stick a tee half-way into the mat then hit their pitching wedge with the ball a centimetre off the ground.


----------



## Dando (Dec 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm going to play a form of thread bingo.
Any mention, on any post, on any thread - pink castle tees - and I will immediately post this picture - again. You have been warned.
View attachment 45474

Click to expand...

i like this threat


----------



## Slime (Dec 7, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			I'm going to play a form of thread bingo.
Any mention, on any post, on any thread - pink castle tees - and I will immediately post this picture - again. You have been warned.
View attachment 45474

Click to expand...

Thankfully, I use these;


----------



## cliveb (Dec 7, 2022)

Pulling a muscle in upper left arm humping suitcases on the way to a week's golf in the Canaries.
Unable to execute a proper swing 😥
First round today: 27 points 😭
Doesn't seem to be getting any better, so tomorrow will no doubt be more of the same.


----------



## Jordanti9 (Dec 8, 2022)

Your honour & over inflated egos.On a drivable par 4 (255), guy says he will wait Incase he drives it. He’s been hitting it 220 max all day, I’m just hitting a 7 iron. Got a proper row from him when I suggested I hit first as I was laying up. 

I can confirm he did not reach 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

Jordanti9 said:



			Your honour & over inflated egos.On a drivable par 4 (255), guy says he will wait Incase he drives it. He’s been hitting it 220 max all day, I’m just hitting a 7 iron. Got a proper row from him when I suggested I hit first as I was laying up.

I can confirm he did not reach 😂
		
Click to expand...

We always go shortest hitter first when the course is busy. It's just basic common sense. Someone needs to give that feller's head a wobble.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2022)

It irritates me when Golf manufacturers release new equipment with the same name/numbers as the ones being replaced......
This goes for balls - how many AD333s or ProV1s have there been? And if they're different then call the something else or put a year in the name.
All clubs - the new TM 7 series....there's been 3 now. If they can come up with Sim, Stealth, Rocketballz and SLDR they can come with something new...
Some companies manage it...Mizuno and Ping spring to mind.....we're not on the 4th series of G25 for example...
I realise that, for example, the ProV1 has different markings for each variant but if you don't know what the markings refer to you've no idea what you have.
The last ProV1 was almost completely redesigned,  almost nothing carried over from the previous ball...it was a ProV2 at the very least....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It irritates me when Golf manufacturers release new equipment with the same name/numbers as the ones being replaced......
This goes for balls - how many AD333s or ProV1s have there been? And if they're different then call the something else or put a year in the name.
All clubs - the new TM 7 series....there's been 3 now. If they can come up with Sim, Stealth, Rocketballz and SLDR they can come with something new...
Some companies manage it...Mizuno and Ping spring to mind.....we're not on the 4th series of G25 for example...
I realise that, for example, the ProV1 has different markings for each variant but if you don't know what the markings refer to you've no idea what you have.
The last ProV1 was almost completely redesigned,  almost nothing carried over from the previous ball...it was a ProV2 at the very least....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed. TM were a bad culprit when they released two different M1 and M2 ranges, that was annoying. Now you have to refer to them as M2(2016) and M2(2017). Learned their lesson when they brought out SIM2 at least.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Agreed. TM were a bad culprit when they released two different M1 and M2 ranges, that was annoying. Now you have to refer to them as M2(2016) and M2(2017). Learned their lesson when they brought out SIM2 at least.
		
Click to expand...

Shows they can do it if they want to


----------



## Dando (Dec 8, 2022)

being told off for my golf clothing by Mrs D. 

apparently having 14 pairs of trousers is too much - she hasn't counted the ones in my main wardrobe


----------



## GB72 (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			being told off for my golf clothing by Mrs D.

apparently having 14 pairs of trousers is too much - she hasn't counted the ones in my main wardrobe
		
Click to expand...

I solved that problem, used to buy a nice pair of trousers to wear on a night out so as I can look smart for her then next day they went in the golf drawer where I always intended them to go.


----------



## IanM (Dec 8, 2022)

Dando said:



			being told off for my golf clothing by Mrs D.

apparently having 14 pairs of trousers is too much - she hasn't counted the ones in my main wardrobe
		
Click to expand...

I'm ok, my wife's golf clothing has overflowed to another bedroom, so I have carte blanche to buy whatever!


----------



## sunshine (Dec 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			I realise that, for example, the ProV1 has different markings for each variant but if you don't know what the markings refer to you've no idea what you have.
The last ProV1 was almost completely redesigned, almost nothing carried over from the previous ball...it was a ProV2 at the very least....
		
Click to expand...

Completely redesigned? Really? Or is that marketing speak for a different colour dash?


----------



## Crow (Dec 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			It irritates me when Golf manufacturers release new equipment with the same name/numbers as the ones being replaced......
This goes for balls - how many AD333s or ProV1s have there been? And if they're different then call the something else or put a year in the name.
All clubs - the new TM 7 series....there's been 3 now. If they can come up with Sim, Stealth, Rocketballz and SLDR they can come with something new...
Some companies manage it...Mizuno and Ping spring to mind.....we're not on the 4th series of G25 for example...
I realise that, for example, the ProV1 has different markings for each variant but if you don't know what the markings refer to you've no idea what you have.
The last ProV1 was almost completely redesigned,  almost nothing carried over from the previous ball...it was a ProV2 at the very least....
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, it's a pain in the bum, if you want to check just how old that ProV1 that you've just found actually is though;
https://www.titleist.co.uk/teamtitl...ll-which-year-your-titleist-golf-ball-is-from


----------



## Imurg (Dec 8, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Completely redesigned? Really? Or is that marketing speak for a different colour dash?
		
Click to expand...

If I remember rightly they changed the formulation of the core, the inner cover and the cover itself.
I think they even tweaked the dimple pattern. 
If that's not a new ball I don't know what is....thats what they tell us...


----------



## D-S (Dec 8, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If I remember rightly they changed the formulation of the core, the inner cover and the cover itself.
I think they even tweaked the dimple pattern.
If that's not a new ball I don't know what is....thats what they tell us...
		
Click to expand...

I think they also a few years ago changed the ProV 1 x and ProV1 spin round so now an x spins more than the 1, this wasn’t the case earlier.


----------



## Pants (Dec 8, 2022)

Crow said:



			Agreed, it's a pain in the bum, if you want to check just how old that ProV1 that you've just found actually is though;
https://www.titleist.co.uk/teamtitl...ll-which-year-your-titleist-golf-ball-is-from

Click to expand...

I read that and nearly split my sides laughing.  The average club/pay and play golfer isn't going to notice any difference year on year. It's as bad as let's change the colour of the driver from black to white (and back to black again).  Still, it obviously works with the number of golfers being taken in.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2022)

This bloody weather..
Not that the cold bothers me, it's that ground is becoming frozen which makes playing a waste of time..
The Greens freeze so you can't stop a ball and the fairways and approaches thaw and stop the ball on a dime..
You can't pitch up to the pin and you can't roll it up...
Coupled with the thought of any damage done to the turf.
Since I "retired" at the beginning of November I've played less golf than I did in the whole of October.....
That wasn't the plan


----------



## banjofred (Dec 10, 2022)

Imurg said:



			This bloody weather..
Not that the cold bothers me, it's that ground is becoming frozen which makes playing a waste of time..
The Greens freeze so you can't stop a ball and the fairways and approaches thaw and stop the ball on a dime..
You can't pitch up to the pin and you can't roll it up...
Coupled with the thought of any damage done to the turf.
Since I "retired" at the beginning of November I've played less golf than I did in the whole of October.....
That wasn't the plan

Click to expand...

I played yesterday....might be it for a week. I just used my mat everywhere just because I couldn't be bothered with ice balls of worm casts etc. I kind of think it's a hoot to play a couple of times like that.....putting like playing pinball, no idea where it's going. Last hole I hit a perfect wedge onto the front edge of the green and *boing boing boing* into the beck about 30 feet past the temp green. I was laughing, but I also pointed out to the guy I was playing with that if I was playing for money/comp....that really would have pissed me off.


----------



## Slab (Dec 10, 2022)

Rain forecast for todays round and I forgot my rain jacket when I left the house today... So annoying...luckily I didn't need it as the temp stayed around 30


----------



## Imurg (Dec 10, 2022)

Slab said:



			Rain forecast for todays round and I forgot my rain jacket when I left the house today... So annoying...luckily I didn't need it as the temp stayed around 30
		
Click to expand...

No rain here but still 30°......F


----------



## Slime (Dec 10, 2022)

With pick & place the order of the day, I'll occasionally place the ball on a frozen worm cast and hit my driver!
Still crap, but usually funny.


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 10, 2022)

Supposed to play the winter comp at Nairn Dunbar this morning. Got a load of emails at 8am from the others all wanting to.pull out as it was raining hard in Nairn.  So we all cancelled only for it to clear up by 9.30 and be sunny the rest of the day ☹️🤣


----------



## backwoodsman (Dec 10, 2022)

Had our Gents Christmas comp & lunch today (texas scramble). Course heavily frosted so 18 temp greens but (but still better than many a real green I've played on). Golf was a bit of a lottery with ludicrous bounces etc but it was an absolutely glorious day weather-wise and the company was good so we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Came in with a gross par for every hole - pretty good considering the vagaries of the frosted putting surfaces. A gross even par score won it - cos they had a very high handicapper giving them a rather better handicap. But who cares - it was our fun day out ....


----------



## Dando (Dec 11, 2022)

backwoodsman said:



			Had our Gents Christmas comp & lunch today (texas scramble). Course heavily frosted so 18 temp greens but (but still better than many a real green I've played on). Golf was a bit of a lottery with ludicrous bounces etc but it was an absolutely glorious day weather-wise and the company was good so we thoroughly enjoyed ourselves. Came in with a gross par for every hole - pretty good considering the vagaries of the frosted putting surfaces. A gross even par score won it - cos they had a very high handicapper giving them a rather better handicap. But who cares - it was our fun day out ....
		
Click to expand...

At least it wasn’t won with a 46 like a scramble in the US recently


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

Imurg said:



			This bloody weather..
Not that the cold bothers me, it's that ground is becoming frozen which makes playing a waste of time..
The Greens freeze so you can't stop a ball and the fairways and approaches thaw and stop the ball on a dime..
You can't pitch up to the pin and you can't roll it up...
Coupled with the thought of any damage done to the turf.
Since I "retired" at the beginning of November I've played less golf than I did in the whole of October.....
That wasn't the plan

Click to expand...

You just have to laugh it off really. Several holes at my place on Saturday the options were bounce it miles through the back or leave it short in the bunker. Nothing else possible. 🤣 I stopped caring about the score after about two holes.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You just have to laugh it off really. Several holes at my place on Saturday the options were bounce it miles through the back or leave it short in the bunker. Nothing else possible. 🤣 I stopped caring about the score after about two holes.
		
Click to expand...

It’s good for getting out in the fresh air, practice for playing different shots and just having a laugh at the comical bounces.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You just have to laugh it off really. Several holes at my place on Saturday the options were bounce it miles through the back or leave it short in the bunker. Nothing else possible. 🤣 I stopped caring about the score after about two holes.
		
Click to expand...

Believe it or not, a few years ago someone scored 45 points in the Grims Dyke Rabbit Run (3 clubs + putter) in similar conditions.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 12, 2022)

Maybe it's because I did the playing in all weather bit back in the 90's........
Certainly for the last 10-15 years I've not been one for playing in frozen conditions just for the want of playing...
Just doesn't float my boat anymore....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Believe it or not, a few years ago someone scored 45 points in the Grims Dyke Rabbit Run (3 clubs + putter) in similar conditions.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. I bet he was called some names.  I did manage two birdies but the rest of it was a bit chaotic..


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 12, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Supposed to play the winter comp at Nairn Dunbar this morning. Got a load of emails at 8am from the others all wanting to.pull out as it was raining hard in Nairn.  So we all cancelled only for it to clear up by 9.30 and be sunny the rest of the day ☹️🤣
		
Click to expand...

Try this. I have it on my laptop.

https://meteoradar.co.uk/expected-rainfall

It is the most accurate forecast I have ever seen not only accurately forecasting when but quantity as well. It only forecasts 3 hours ahead so useless for the next day, but it would have been ideal in your case.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Wow. I bet he was called some names.  I did manage two birdies but the rest of it was a bit chaotic..
		
Click to expand...

Not at all. He was a very popular and well respected chap, sadly no longer with us. Just happened to have one of those days and everyone was delighted for him.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

cliveb said:



			Not at all. He was a very popular and well respected chap, sadly no longer with us. Just happened to have one of those days and everyone was delighted for him.
		
Click to expand...

Amazing, I would love to know how he did it or witness it. The 14th for example is back to being a 75 yard hole at the moment while they're building the new green - I hit a lovely pitch onto the front of the green which shot 15 feet up in the air and into the OB ditch at the back.  Wasn't much we could do with that one. The 6th was fun as well, I hit a pretty nicely struck wedge to the front of the green, two huge hops and it finished on the high bank behind the green, haha.


----------



## cliveb (Dec 12, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Amazing, I would love to know how he did it or witness it. The 14th for example is back to being a 75 yard hole at the moment while they're building the new green
		
Click to expand...

He did it when the 14th was a par 4 and measured its full intimidating 260 yards 😂


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 12, 2022)

cliveb said:



			He did it when the 14th was a par 4 and measured its full intimidating 260 yards 😂
		
Click to expand...

I really liked that hole.   Alas it's future is as a 160-170 odd downhill par 3.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 12, 2022)

Got 2nd round match of Winter Singles K/O booked for coming Sunday.  As current holder I‘m keen to do well, but in frozen conditions and temps, my short game, being by far the strongest aspect of my game, is rather neutered…what a pain,  though maybe as weather looks warmer next week I will see if we can rearrange as chance back on greens.


----------



## Junior (Dec 12, 2022)

Golf youtube shorts  ...... Always get back into youtube golf this time of year, but seems like they want to make easy quick cash and the quality of content drops.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 13, 2022)

D-S said:



			I think they also a few years ago changed the ProV 1 x and ProV1 spin round so now an x spins more than the 1, this wasn’t the case earlier.
		
Click to expand...


When those versions came out Titleist sent 3 V1 and 3 V1x. To be honest I could barely tell the difference in actual play between each model whereas previously there was a lot of difference between each one.

You are  correct in that if you read the technical blurb they had switched the characteristics around.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 13, 2022)

Not really an irritation but an observation.

We played a Seniors comp yesterday and the winner shot 42 points 
as a guide to the rest the PCC was plus 3.

Usual thawing ice problems - land the ball on the green and it was likely to go out the back, land it a foot short and it stopped dead.


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2022)

Been on the waiting list for Country Membership at Saunton for several years.  Just had the email to say I am in!

Now sat here wondering if I'll make enough use of it to make it worth while!


----------



## sunshine (Dec 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			Been on the waiting list for Country Membership at Saunton for several years. Just had the email to say I am in!
		
Click to expand...

How is this an irritation? This must belong on the gladden the heart thread!


----------



## D-S (Dec 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			Been on the waiting list for Country Membership at Saunton for several years.  Just had the email to say I am in!

Now sat here wondering if I'll make enough use of it to make it worth while! 

Click to expand...

I just checked the price, as a friend of mine gave his country membership there a few years ago when it went over £500. It has gone up a bit since then but green fees there have gone up even faster so I guess, if you were going to pay green fees anyway, the value has improved. As with all secondary memberships, it all depends on how often you play there.


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2022)

sunshine said:



			How is this an irritation? This must belong on the gladden the heart thread!
		
Click to expand...




D-S said:



			I just checked the price, as a friend of mine gave his country membership there a few years ago when it went over £500. It has gone up a bit since then but green fees there have gone up even faster so I guess, if you were going to pay green fees anyway, the value has improved. As with all secondary memberships, it all depends on how often you play there.
		
Click to expand...

The green fees have indeed shot up!  Since this mornings dilemma and gnashing of teeth, I am taking the view that "_we pass this way but once_" and I am joining.  I will go down at least once a month and probably have a couple of full weeks staying locally and playing every day!  If it doesn't get used enough, I don't need to renew.  

I will now find how many new friends I have who'll want signing in!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			The green fees have indeed shot up!  Since this mornings dilemma and gnashing of teeth, I am taking the view that "_we pass this way but once_" and I am joining.  I will go down at least once a month and probably have a couple of full weeks staying locally and playing every day!  If it doesn't get used enough, I don't need to renew. 

I will now find how many new friends I have who'll want signing in!  

Click to expand...

Anyway…next time you are in Elstead and fancy a knock…😘


----------



## IanM (Dec 15, 2022)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Anyway…next time you are in Elstead and fancy a knock…😘
		
Click to expand...

I will definitely,  and you know I'd sign you in at Saunton. You might have to drive though!😁

I appear to be forking out to save other folks cash!


----------



## Pants (Dec 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			I appear to be forking out to save other folks cash!
		
Click to expand...

That's what best mates are for, isn't it?


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Dec 15, 2022)

IanM said:



			Been on the waiting list for Country Membership at Saunton for several years.  Just had the email to say I am in!

Now sat here wondering if I'll make enough use of it to make it worth while! 

Click to expand...

Saunton is incredible. How long did you have to wait, out of interest?

I am desperate to apply to Burnham & Berrow for country membership. However, they don't even let you apply at the moment - the waiting list is full and applications are closed. 

I know someone who waited 12 years for St Enodoc membership.


----------



## IanM (Dec 16, 2022)

I can't remember! I will check later.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 16, 2022)

Maybe this should be a Golf thing that gladens the heart.?.
The number of people on various social media platforms losing their minds over which tee a 13 year old kid is going to be playing off this afternoon.....


----------



## AAC (Dec 16, 2022)

JonnyGutteridge said:



			Saunton is incredible. How long did you have to wait, out of interest?

I am desperate to apply to Burnham & Berrow for country membership. However, they don't even let you apply at the moment - the waiting list is full and applications are closed.

*I know someone who waited 12 years for St Enodoc membership.*

Click to expand...



It was worth the wait tho' lovely course


----------



## banjofred (Dec 17, 2022)

Thought I would go in and play with the swindle/rollup this morning. At least 10 of us there in the semi-dark....looked like there may have been a few flakes overnight as well.....well frozen. Unfortunately, there was the club staff party last night and nobody came in this morning to open things up. One guy had all the phone numbers and started waking people up.....I gave up at 8am when he said it would be at least 15-20 minutes more before anybody was coming in. Had my gym stuff with me.....so sweated instead. I was heading there after playing anyway. 

Supposed to play Monday morning, but I still think it's going to be a sloppy gooey mess once the top layer thaws.


----------



## Slab (Dec 17, 2022)

'my guy' didn't make the cut so I'm slumming it on 18th Green watching the final groups come on moving day and supping some wine in 30 degree heat (but I found a shady spot)


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

Slab said:



			'my guy' didn't make the cut so I'm slumming it on 18th Green watching the final groups come on moving day and supping some wine in 30 degree heat (but I found a shady spot)
		
Click to expand...

You poor blighter!  Where do we send the food parcel?


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)

IanM said:



			You poor blighter!  Where do we send the food parcel?

Click to expand...

How about a go fund me page?


----------



## Dando (Dec 17, 2022)




----------



## Imurg (Dec 17, 2022)

If there's a tie on a leaderboard it's usual to have the player/players who has/have completed the most holes on top....unless you're Tiger and Charlie...
Why change the format...

To be fair..they're doing it with JT's group too...


----------



## IainP (Dec 17, 2022)

Imurg said:



			If there's a tie on a leaderboard it's usual to have the player/players who has/have completed the most holes on top....unless you're Tiger and Charlie...
Why change the format...

To be fair..they're doing it with JT's group too...
		
Click to expand...

Oh, are Tiger & Charlie playing some golf, I would never have known!  🥴🤪😉


----------



## IanM (Dec 17, 2022)

The line between commentary and "butt kissing" seems somewhat blurred on the golf coverage this evening!


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

I ordered a wedge from GolfClubs4Cash via Ebay (for my wife). When I unpackaged it, I see that they've stuck their price label on the grip instead of on the shaft. As I tried to peel it off half the rubber came off the grip with it, so that's ruined now. What a stupid place to put the label. It's bad enough when you can't peel them off the shaft, let alone ruining a perfectly good grip.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered a wedge from GolfClubs4Cash via Ebay (for my wife). When I unpackaged it, I see that they've stuck their price label on the grip instead of on the shaft. As I tried to peel it off half the rubber came off the grip with it, so that's ruined now. What a stupid place to put the label. It's bad enough when you can't peel them off the shaft, let alone ruining a perfectly good grip.
		
Click to expand...

Peanut butter does the trick 

I have a superstroke regular grip u can have if you want? I ordered by mistake as I'm a tiny underside grip


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

Went range today, first since lesson Sunday 

Was hitting lovely 

No shanks ..

50 balls. I'd say 40 of them were good and 10 wouldn't be in danger on the course 

However you just know on the course that they will be 35 rubbish and 15 meh


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



*Peanut butter does the trick*

I have a superstroke regular grip u can have if you want? I ordered by mistake as I'm a tiny underside grip
		
Click to expand...

What!? So you put peanut butter on and a dog appears from nowhere and licks the sticker off? 

Thanks, but I doubt she will care about the grip as much as I do. It's just annoying that they've basically ruined what was a near-pristine grip.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			What!? So you put peanut butter on and a dog appears from nowhere and licks the sticker off? 

Thanks, but I doubt she will care about the grip as much as I do. It's just annoying that they've basically ruined what was a near-pristine grip.
		
Click to expand...

Oh was for the Mrs aha. I actually have one golf pride undersize In the cupboard aswell lol 

But if she ain't bothered 

The peanut butter gets the sticky bit off it's like something sciency lol


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			Oh was for the Mrs aha. I actually have one golf pride undersize In the cupboard aswell lol

But if she ain't bothered

The peanut butter gets the sticky bit off it's like something sciency lol
		
Click to expand...

I've also heard that a simple hairdryer gets the label off somehow, but I was too lazy to take the club upstairs and try that.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I've also heard that a simple hairdryer gets the label off somehow, but I was too lazy to take the club upstairs and try that. 

Click to expand...

To be fair wouldn't the hair dryer bugger up the grip tape? Lol


----------



## Imurg (Dec 20, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I ordered a wedge from GolfClubs4Cash via Ebay (for my wife). When I unpackaged it, I see that they've stuck their price label on the grip instead of on the shaft. As I tried to peel it off half the rubber came off the grip with it, so that's ruined now. What a stupid place to put the label. It's bad enough when you can't peel them off the shaft, let alone ruining a perfectly good grip.
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, if half the rubber came off the grip when you peeled the label off that tells me the grip wasn't very good to start with..
I've had labels rip on the grip and had to remove then with warm water but never the grip coming off with the label.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 20, 2022)

Imurg said:



			To be honest, if half the rubber came off the grip when you peeled the label off that tells me the grip wasn't very good to start with..
I've had labels rip on the grip and had to remove then with warm water but never the grip coming off with the label.
		
Click to expand...

It's the Taylor Made RBZ for ladies, the grip is really soft - softer than any grip I've ever had on my own clubs. Half the rubber was an exaggeration, it just peeled a bit of the surface rubber off that was stuck to the price sticker, lol. Still looks a bit cack now though.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

Golfbidder. 
Sometimes they state in the description of the club that it's  +1/2 inch or +1/4 inch etc etc....
Sometimes they don't 
I bought a wedge from them just before the snow and ice came and shut the courses. 
Club arrived on the afternoon of the 5th and I haven't played since until this morning - hadn't really looked at it, just made sure it was OK and not falling apart.
Turns out my new (to me) 58° lob wedge is the same length as my 9 iron....
It's the sort of thing that should be looked at before being advertised for sale and I've emailed them to tell them as such..
Whether they'll take it back or not I'm not sure ....either way, it's not a tricky adjustment and I'm not anhuge fan of the grip that it came with..
But irritating nonetheless.


----------



## Dando (Dec 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Golfbidder.
Sometimes they state in the description of the club that it's  +1/2 inch or +1/4 inch etc etc....
Sometimes they don't
I bought a wedge from them just before the snow and ice came and shut the courses.
Club arrived on the afternoon of the 5th and I haven't played since until this morning - hadn't really looked at it, just made sure it was OK and not falling apart.
Turns out my new (to me) 58° lob wedge is the same length as my 9 iron....
It's the sort of thing that should be looked at before being advertised for sale and I've emailed them to tell them as such..
Whether they'll take it back or not I'm not sure ....either way, it's not a tricky adjustment and I'm not anhuge fan of the grip that it came with..
But irritating nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

can't you just stand on a box when you use it?


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 21, 2022)

My club and the weather. 
At 8am this morning the club still hadn't updated the course status if it was open or not and the forcaste was for 90% until lunchtime. chance of rain achange from last night that only showed 20%.
So didn't bother driving over.
Then 2 mins after the roll up tee time, posted the course is open.. 
It's stopped raining and has been sunny since🙄


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

Dando said:



			can't you just stand on a box when you use it?
		
Click to expand...

We're not all 20 feet tall ill have you know.....


----------



## fundy (Dec 21, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Golfbidder.
Sometimes they state in the description of the club that it's  +1/2 inch or +1/4 inch etc etc....
Sometimes they don't
I bought a wedge from them just before the snow and ice came and shut the courses.
Club arrived on the afternoon of the 5th and I haven't played since until this morning - hadn't really looked at it, just made sure it was OK and not falling apart.
Turns out my new (to me) 58° lob wedge is the same length as my 9 iron....
It's the sort of thing that should be looked at before being advertised for sale and I've emailed them to tell them as such..
Whether they'll take it back or not I'm not sure ....either way, it's not a tricky adjustment and I'm not anhuge fan of the grip that it came with..
But irritating nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...


Sounds great


----------



## Imurg (Dec 21, 2022)

fundy said:



			Sounds great 

Click to expand...

Figures.....


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 21, 2022)

Whenever you have a yardage that you don't have a confident shot for, it's amazing how many times you accidentally leave yourself that distance. For me it's 80-85 and today it happened three times. 😣


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 23, 2022)

Heavy rain putting the course back to temps and 12 holes 🤬


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2022)

Going to the wrong course for my game this morning🤣🤣


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Dec 24, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Going to the wrong course for my game this morning🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

How embarrassing

did it have a similar name?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 24, 2022)

patricks148 said:



			Going to the wrong course for my game this morning🤣🤣
		
Click to expand...

At least you weren't a week early.....


----------



## patricks148 (Dec 24, 2022)

PhilTheFragger said:



			How embarrassing

did it have a similar name?
		
Click to expand...

It's only the other side of town, Nairn Dunbar.  A few of us joined as winter members and usually play in their Saturdays comps  I just assumed that's were we were today. Not helped by the pro in the shop who asked who I was playing with, he didn't think to look that the guy who books the time didn't actually have a time today🤣


----------



## woofers (Dec 26, 2022)

Mizuno Golf Pairs E-mails - they seem to have more "Don't miss out Sales" than DFS.


----------



## Slab (Dec 26, 2022)

Double bogey on the last today (that I birdied on Saturday) to miss out on a new PB


----------



## 3offTheTee (Dec 26, 2022)

Slab said:



			Double bogey on the last today (that I birdied on Saturday) to miss out on a new PB 

Click to expand...

Expect “your caddie” under clubbed you!

Well  done anyway and Merry Christmas.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 27, 2022)

Well, just cancelled my tee times for the rest of the week. Rain and wind......and repeat.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 29, 2022)

Several days ago I booked a New Year's Eve round for me and two mates at Rickmansworth - I did it through the Everyone Active app (since they run the place) and paid up front since you have to to make the booking. Now I've just looked at the weather report and says biblical bloody rain that day. Bugger. 😣 Not sure whether to try and get money back (has been notoriously difficult to do this before with Everyone Active) or just wing it and hope the rain isn't that bad.


----------



## Jason.H (Dec 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Whenever you have a yardage that you don't have a confident shot for, it's amazing how many times you accidentally leave yourself that distance. For me it's 80-85 and today it happened three times. 😣
		
Click to expand...

With my wedges I decided to learn to hit a 3 quarter shot as well as full so I have 2 yardages for each wedge.  I never get caught out by awkward yardages any more


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 30, 2022)

Jason.H said:



			With my wedges I decided to learn to hit a 3 quarter shot as well as full so I have 2 yardages for each wedge.  I never get caught out by awkward yardages any more
		
Click to expand...

Was always tricky for me because I have a short backswing, so it's almost like my full swing is already the three quarter swing. 😆 I just have full and half swing for each. So my 80 yard shot ends up being a half swing 9 iron but of course it's a bit harder to control the distance given that it's likely to roll out a fair bit. In summer I'd have the option of full 56° but I don't hit that in winter as it's just asking to chunk it 10 yards.


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2022)

Decided to come up for a couple of hours practice while the house is taken over by women.. And it's raining 
Hopefully it'll pass in next half hour


----------



## CountLippe (Dec 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Was always tricky for me because I have a short backswing, so it's almost like my full swing is already the three quarter swing. 😆 I just have full and half swing for each. So my 80 yard shot ends up being a half swing 9 iron but of course it's a bit harder to control the distance given that it's likely to roll out a fair bit. In summer I'd have the option of full 56° but I don't hit that in winter as it's just asking to chunk it 10 yards.
		
Click to expand...

Hitting different yardages with a wedge is like a life long game of trial and error to find out what works best.  So many variables to try out, mainly at set up with a stock backswing! - where you grip the club, width of stance, open or closed stance, ball position, stronger/weaker grip.  Then you can try different length / height of the follow through.


----------



## D-S (Dec 30, 2022)

Golfers who, even though they play the same course every week at least once and have done so for years, still laser the par 3s every time even though you can see whether the flag is front middle or back, when the teeing ground is only 7 or 8 yards deep.


----------



## banjofred (Dec 30, 2022)

D-S said:



			Golfers who, even though they play the same course every week at least once and have done so for years, still laser the par 3s every time even though you can see whether the flag is front middle or back, when the teeing ground is only 7 or 8 yards deep.
		
Click to expand...

I do it because it makes me* feel* better and more confident that I have the distance correct. To me there is a difference in "it's about 130"...and taking the laser which may show 133 and* knowing* it's the correct yardage. Confidence is everything.


----------



## Neilds (Dec 30, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I do it because it makes me* feel* better and more confident that I have the distance correct. To me there is a difference in "it's about 130"...and taking the laser which may show 133 and* knowing* it's the correct yardage. Confidence is everything.
		
Click to expand...

And can you hit it 133 accurately? 😁


----------



## D-S (Dec 30, 2022)

Neilds said:



			And can you hit it 133 accurately? 😁
		
Click to expand...

It’s a totally different club selection and shot from the 132 he hit 2 days ago.


----------



## Slab (Dec 30, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I do it because it makes me* feel* better and more confident that I have the distance correct. To me there is a difference in "it's about 130"...and taking the laser which may show 133 and* knowing* it's the correct yardage. Confidence is everything.
		
Click to expand...

Don't the club put the daily distance to the pin on the tee for each par 3?


----------



## banjofred (Dec 30, 2022)

Neilds said:



			And can you hit it 133 accurately? 😁
		
Click to expand...

When I'm hitting it well....yes. When things are really going well, a 5yd difference in my shot is a miss from that distance. Why do people have to be so negative?


----------



## Imurg (Dec 30, 2022)

Neilds said:



			And can you hit it 133 accurately? 😁
		
Click to expand...

Do you want to know how far it is? I always roll my eyes when that line gets rolled out.
It's not about being able to hit a 7 iron exactly 150 yards..it's knowing the actual distance you have.
Knowing the distance is only the first part of the calculation 
In the above scenario the teeing box may only be 8 yards deep but that leaves ample room for a 5 yard difference 
Add in a pin that is 6 or 7 yards from "back, middle or front and you've got a whole club difference. 
Add in the wind and that can make another club difference.
But if you don't know where you're starting from the chances of being right are diminished


----------



## Neilds (Dec 30, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Do you want to know how far it is? I always roll my eyes when that line gets rolled out.
It's not about being able to hit a 7 iron exactly 150 yards..it's knowing the actual distance you have.
Knowing the distance is only the first part of the calculation
In the above scenario the teeing box may only be 8 yards deep but that leaves ample room for a 5 yard difference
Add in a pin that is 6 or 7 yards from "back, middle or front and you've got a whole club difference.
Add in the wind and that can make another club difference.
But if you don't know where you're starting from the chances of being right are diminished
		
Click to expand...

Part of the point I was trying to make is that in a lot of circumstances the distance to the flag is immaterial. When you take in to account the slope of the green, roll of the ball, backspin (not that I can do that) I suspect that aiming for the pin is not always the best idea.

PS - I also put a laughing emoji to try and show I was joking 🙃


----------



## banjofred (Dec 30, 2022)

Neilds said:



			Part of the point I was trying to make is that in a lot of circumstances the distance to the flag is immaterial. When you take in to account the slope of the green, roll of the ball, backspin (not that I can do that) I suspect that aiming for the pin is not always the best idea.

PS - I also put a laughing emoji to try and show I was joking 🙃
		
Click to expand...

But you missed the point I was trying to make...even with words in *bold*. To me it isn't a matter of whether I can hit it accurately exactly 133yds (sure wish I could), it gives me confidence that I am playing a shot that I *know *the distance almost exactly. I can then make my swing based on a number of factors.....I might very likely still screw things up, but at least I started out with the distance spot on. Why does a pro golfer need his caddy to help make the distance decision?....the pro can do it just as well as the caddy. It's partially because of the confidence you get when somebody else agrees with you on the distance.....the range finder is my caddy. I can walk up and take a gps number which gets me fairly close to the correct distance.....the laser gets a bit more accurate number. If you don't find it necessary to use a range finder, I'm fine with that.

Laughing emoji....I may have been mistaken, but I took it as you stating I had no chance of hitting it anywhere near that distance accurately....was I wrong? If so, my apologies, although what were you joking about then?..... Although today, for the first time in a month or so because of the weather.....I hit balls for 30 minutes this afternoon. I was happy to just get within 5yds at 80yds let alone 130.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2022)

Slab said:



			Don't the club put the daily distance to the pin on the tee for each par 3?
		
Click to expand...

I'd suggest very few clubs do that in this country.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'd suggest very few clubs do that in this country.
		
Click to expand...

Never ever seen it 😂


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 30, 2022)

Bdill93 said:



			Never ever seen it 😂
		
Click to expand...

I'm not 100% if I have either 😆. I can't remember if I am thinking of pin location or actual distances. Even then it's only been 2 courses at most, unsurprisingly quite flash. 

Basically not common and even in the instances given I just glanced at the info and then ignored it. Wasted on me 🤣


----------



## banjofred (Dec 30, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not 100% if I have either 😆. I can't remember if I am thinking of pin location or actual distances. Even then it's only been 2 courses at most, unsurprisingly quite flash.

Basically not common and even in the instances given I just glanced at the info and then ignored it. Wasted on me 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I've seen pin locations put on a board at the tee of each hole......I think on a really cheap course. The board had a bunch of little holes that the staff folks would change to show where the hole is. Always thought it would be really easy to switch them around if you just wanted to cause trouble. I've also played where they handed out a small paper with all the hole locations on for that day. Very rare.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 30, 2022)

banjofred said:



			But you missed the point I was trying to make...even with words in *bold*. To me it isn't a matter of whether I can hit it accurately exactly 133yds (sure wish I could), it gives me confidence that I am playing a shot that I *know *the distance almost exactly. I can then make my swing based on a number of factors.....I might very likely still screw things up, but at least I started out with the distance spot on. Why does a pro golfer need his caddy to help make the distance decision?....the pro can do it just as well as the caddy. It's partially because of the confidence you get when somebody else agrees with you on the distance.....the range finder is my caddy. I can walk up and take a gps number which gets me fairly close to the correct distance.....the laser gets a bit more accurate number. If you don't find it necessary to use a range finder, I'm fine with that.

Laughing emoji....I may have been mistaken, but I took it as you stating I had no chance of hitting it anywhere near that distance accurately....was I wrong? If so, my apologies, although what were you joking about then?..... Although today, for the first time in a month or so because of the weather.....I hit balls for 30 minutes this afternoon. I was happy to just get within 5yds at 80yds let alone 130.
		
Click to expand...

Wow what a long and convoluted answer. Looks like you’ve completely missed the point that D-S was making. 🤣

On my home course I typically only laser the flag on one of the par threes. It has a long teeing area and fairly large green. On the other threes I know what club to hit front/middle/back.


----------



## Slab (Dec 31, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm not 100% if I have either 😆. I can't remember if I am thinking of pin location or actual distances. Even then it's only been 2 courses at most, unsurprisingly quite flash.

Basically not common and even in the instances given I just glanced at the info and then ignored it. Wasted on me 🤣
		
Click to expand...

I might be in for a rude awakening when I eventually get back to UK
The tee markers are moved daily so the GK just lasers the pin (which might also be moved) from each set of tees on the par 3's and changes the little signs with the new distance so there's no effort or delay for players

 one course used to give out pin sheets every day but stopped years ago after adding gps screens to their buggys


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 31, 2022)

@Slab , you've been spoiled 😄


----------



## banjofred (Dec 31, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Wow what a long and convoluted answer. Looks like you’ve completely missed the point that D-S was making. 🤣

On my home course I typically only laser the flag on one of the par threes. It has a long teeing area and fairly large green. On the other threes I know what club to hit front/middle/back.
		
Click to expand...

And...an absolute miss on the point I originally made that again you are missing. Maybe if I repeat it enough you will get it. It's not just about knowing the exact distance to the pin.....yes, I can stand on the par 3 tee and can say that I measured that a few days ago...it's a little bit longer today so it's about 135 (or 170, whatever). But.....in the back of my head I'm asking "are you sure?" If I range find it....*I'm sure*. In my original comment about this I mentioned it was about confidence....I even put it in bold. The response ignored that part and was questioning whether I could hit it accurately that distance. 

If estimating the distance with a GPS works for you...or that you know the approx distance to the front/middle/back and that's is good enough for you....I don't have a problem with that. Why do you have a problem with my doing what makes me feel more confident with the shot? It doesn't take any time away from anybody. For some reason there are people who just won't accept the way that someone else wants to do things. This comes up over and over on this site. Now....if I were taking my sweet time and holding people up, fair enough.....I'm not....I purposely always try to move quickly when doing just about everything so I don't hold anybody up.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 31, 2022)

banjofred said:



			I do it because it makes me* feel* better and more confident that I have the distance correct. To me there is a difference in "it's about 130"...and taking the laser which may show 133 and* knowing* it's the correct yardage. Confidence is everything.
		
Click to expand...

That’s me.  Absolutely removes one variable and ‘uncertainty thought’.


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 31, 2022)

Imurg said:



			Golfbidder.
Sometimes they state in the description of the club that it's  +1/2 inch or +1/4 inch etc etc....
Sometimes they don't
I bought a wedge from them just before the snow and ice came and shut the courses.
Club arrived on the afternoon of the 5th and I haven't played since until this morning - hadn't really looked at it, just made sure it was OK and not falling apart.
Turns out my new (to me) 58° lob wedge is the same length as my 9 iron....
It's the sort of thing that should be looked at before being advertised for sale and I've emailed them to tell them as such..
Whether they'll take it back or not I'm not sure ....either way, it's not a tricky adjustment and I'm not anhuge fan of the grip that it came with..
But irritating nonetheless.
		
Click to expand...

 If you have not done anything with it it is worth making sure it is a wedge shaft and not a 9 iron shaft in the first instance (PW downwards should have the same shaft length)


----------



## jim8flog (Dec 31, 2022)

D-S said:



			Golfers who, even though they play the same course every week at least once and have done so for years, still laser the par 3s every time even though you can see whether the flag is front middle or back, when the teeing ground is only 7 or 8 yards deep.
		
Click to expand...

  I have mate that takes out a laser for every single shot except driver off the tee, he can be stood next to the 100 plate with the flag in the middle of the green, we all have a joke about waiting for the day he takes it out on the putting green to measure the putt.  He has to be one of the slowest players I have ever played with and all the lasering is very much part of the problem.


----------



## arnieboy (Dec 31, 2022)

We have one of those people within our group but fortunately he is not a slow player.


----------



## cliveb (Jan 1, 2023)

Based on the one time I tried using a mate's laser, the thing I'm sure about them is that I can't hold the damn thing steady enough to accurately zap anything.

Fortunately I'm a bad enough player that knowing an exact yardage is pointless in any case. From 150 out, if I can get it anywhere on the green that'll do nicely.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 1, 2023)

D-S said:



			Golfers who, even though they play the same course every week at least once and have done so for years, still laser the par 3s every time even though you can see whether the flag is front middle or back, when the teeing ground is only 7 or 8 yards deep.
		
Click to expand...

Yep. Agreed. My regular pairs partner is just the same. We reach a par 3, can clearly see the pin is in the middle and, as club members for 20+ years, we both know the yardage and the club. 

But his counter argument, as a 1 handicap, is that it is more about his pre-shot routine being the same than about knowing the yardage. I suppose there is some merit in that, but I still take the rise out of him.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 1, 2023)

Hitting a great drive and it landing in a puddle and going nowhere near where it should have gone and then having to spend ages looking for a spot not in casual water. Fortunately only 1 fairway affected but shouldn't have been in play. As it was the 15th there was an argument to have shut it and play 14 and go up 18 but never mind


----------



## Slab (Jan 2, 2023)

Head came flying off the PW yesterday on par 3 tee shot
2nd time its happened for this club and it wasn't cheap to repair last time


----------



## jim8flog (Jan 2, 2023)

Slab said:



			Head came flying off the PW yesterday on par 3 tee shot
2nd time its happened for this club and it wasn't cheap to repair last time
		
Click to expand...

It is an easy D.I.Y. repair* but it sounds like the hosel on the head has become enlarged** or it was not properly cleaned before refitting last time and the epoxy has failed.

* Depends a little on what tools you have ( I have a Dremmel type drill which takes sanding bits) Just thoroughly clean out the hosel to remove all old epoxy in the head being careful not to remove any head weights in the hosel. Like wise clean the shaft  (query has the chrome been removed)  . Glue together with two part epoxy resin such as araldite.

**The shaft should fit in to the head with a fairly tight fit unglued if a loose fit it will need to be shimmed.


----------



## Slab (Jan 2, 2023)

jim8flog said:



			It is an easy D.I.Y. repair* but it sounds like the hosel on the head has become enlarged** or it was not properly cleaned before refitting last time and the epoxy has failed.

* Depends a little on what tools you have ( I have a Dremmel type drill which takes sanding bits) Just thoroughly clean out the hosel to remove all old epoxy in the head being careful not to remove any head weights in the hosel. Like wise clean the shaft  (query has the chrome been removed)  . Glue together with two part epoxy resin such as araldite.

**The shaft should fit in to the head with a fairly tight fit unglued if a loose fit it will need to be shimmed.
		
Click to expand...

Cracking advice

On closer inspection the shaft isn't corroded or broken nor is the club head damaged so it looks like the joining has failed, the ferrule is broken too

I don't have the tools so I'll pop it into the shop that fitted the shaft last time, for repair and hope they do a more permanent job this time round
👍

Edit, its a bit like when a family member is ill and you can't help them feel better


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 2, 2023)

The winter works at our club.

Filling in a greenside bunker on the second, smoothing off a drop off on the back of the 15th green and cutting a lot of the gorse right back.

The committee seem intent on making an already easy course even easier.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 2, 2023)

HeftyHacker said:



			The winter works at our club.

Filling in a greenside bunker on the second, smoothing off a drop off on the back of the 15th green and cutting a lot of the gorse right back.

The committee seem intent on making an already easy course even easier.
		
Click to expand...

It’s frustrating but I suppose they’ll probably argue that they want it to be a fair test for all?

I remember as a junior being a member at The Leicestershire when we lived near there. The 9th was a testing long par 4 dogleg, with three deep fairway bunkers about 30-40 yards short of the green. After years of complaining a minority of the seniors got their way, with the tops taken off the bunkers so that they were flattened considerably. That immediately removed the challenge, completely changed the nature of the hole and upset the majority of the membership.

Clubs have to get the balance right between being fair to the majority and making a course too easy. It’s not always straightforward, I’m sure, but too often they get it wrong.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 2, 2023)

Billysboots said:



			It’s frustrating but I suppose they’ll probably argue that they want it to be a fair test for all?

I remember as a junior being a member at The Leicestershire when we lived near there. The 9th was a testing long par 4 dogleg, with three deep fairway bunkers about 30-40 yards short of the green. After years of complaining a minority of the seniors got their way, with the tops taken off the bunkers so that they were flattened considerably. That immediately removed the challenge, completely changed the nature of the hole and upset the majority of the membership.

Clubs have to get the balance right between being fair to the majority and making a course too easy. It’s not always straightforward, I’m sure, but too often they get it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It does seem as though its the vocal minority that seem to get their way at our place. I do think that the demographic of the club has changed over the past couple of years but the lag between that and representation on the committee may take a few years more.

One of things I think would actually make our place fairer across the board would be some well placed bunkers to punish the bigger hitters or force them to layup (its pretty short so is a drive and a wedge for the majority of the par 4s if you're driving it 240 plus), but alas they have slowly been reducing the number over the years.


----------



## Billysboots (Jan 2, 2023)

HeftyHacker said:



			It does seem as though its the vocal minority that seem to get their way at our place. I do think that the demographic of the club has changed over the past couple of years but the lag between that and representation on the committee may take a few years more.

One of things I think would actually make our place fairer across the board would be some well placed bunkers to punish the bigger hitters or force them to layup (its pretty short so is a drive and a wedge for the majority of the par 4s if you're driving it 240 plus), but alas they have slowly been reducing the number over the years.
		
Click to expand...

We’re very similar. Our 14th has a small lake in front of the tee, with bushes/trees to the left of it. But the tees are all raised, meaning it’s a relatively straightforward carry, even from the back blocks.

From the ladies tee the carry is no more than 50 yards. But a minority of them have kicked up a real stink about the bushes/trees, which they want removed, citing the difficulty they have in carrying them. I would add that there is a route from the tee to the left of the hazard, but it lengthens the hole, and not carrying the hazard requires a top, duff or thin strike. So far the club is resisting the calls for change, but it’s all starting to turn a bit nasty.

I’m sorry if this sounds harsh, but if someone can’t carry the ball 50 yards then, rather than demanding the course is made easier, might it not be time to either invest in some lessons, plot a different route from the tee, or maybe consider whether golf is for you? 

I’m all for the course being fair for everyone, but that doesn’t necessarily mean making it easy for your weakest players, be they juniors, seniors, ladies or simply occasional golfers. That’s just a bit silly.


----------



## sjw (Jan 3, 2023)

Went to the rage yesterday, first time I've hit a ball in about 3 weeks. Welp, everything that seemed to have clicked before xmas was totally gone! I'd found a swing that worked and felt natural, and now I can't remember what the swing thoughts and feels were


----------



## sunshine (Jan 3, 2023)

sjw said:



			Went to the rage yesterday, first time I've hit a ball in about 3 weeks. Welp, everything that seemed to have clicked before xmas was totally gone! I'd found a swing that worked and felt natural, and now I can't remember what the swing thoughts and feels were 

Click to expand...

Is that why you call it golf rage and not range? 

I feel your pain. Been there so many times


----------



## sjw (Jan 3, 2023)

sunshine said:



			Is that why you call it golf rage and not range? 

I feel your pain. Been there so many times 

Click to expand...

Must have been a subconscious thing!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 3, 2023)

Course open when there was silly amounts of standing water yesterday that made finding a "nearest point of relief" a challenge and doing the holes no favours having a new year comp on it. Should have played the comp and with the overnight rain been shut today and rest of the week


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 5, 2023)

I need some new short tees soon. Was thinking I should maybe look for bamboo ones this time - but the only place I can find bamboo ones in the size I want, has them at £6 for 30 tees. When the plastic version is £1 for 40. I don't think I'm interested enough in sustainable tees to pay over 6 times as much. 

Does anyone know of someone selling bamboo tees of the short variety (37-38mm) for a reasonable fee?? And not the castle ones, I'm on about regular short ones. Like these.


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jan 5, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			I need some new short tees soon. Was thinking I should maybe look for bamboo ones this time - but the only place I can find bamboo ones in the size I want, has them at £6 for 30 tees. When the plastic version is £1 for 40. I don't think I'm interested enough in sustainable tees to pay over 6 times as much. 

Does anyone know of someone selling bamboo tees of the short variety (37-38mm) for a reasonable fee?? And not the castle ones, I'm on about regular short ones. Like these.

Click to expand...





Have you tried Etsy?


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 5, 2023)

Orikoru said:



			I need some new short tees soon. Was thinking I should maybe look for bamboo ones this time - but the only place I can find bamboo ones in the size I want, has them at £6 for 30 tees. When the plastic version is £1 for 40. I don't think I'm interested enough in sustainable tees to pay over 6 times as much. 

Does anyone know of someone selling bamboo tees of the short variety (37-38mm) for a reasonable fee?? And not the castle ones, I'm on about regular short ones. Like these.

Click to expand...

I’ve never bought tees that short as there are usually hundreds of broken tees that length lying around, or I just use a longer one.

I’ve bought all my bamboo tees from green tees, but they seem to have disappeared. I did see a clothing seller on FB had an offer on tees.
If not, 2 minutes on google should give you plenty of options. 

Plastic tees are the work of the devil. 😆


----------



## Slab (Friday at 8:10 AM)

Orikoru said:



			I need some new short tees soon. Was thinking I should maybe look for bamboo ones this time - but the only place I can find bamboo ones in the size I want, has them at £6 for 30 tees. When the plastic version is £1 for 40. I don't think I'm interested enough in sustainable tees to pay over 6 times as much. 

Does anyone know of someone selling bamboo tees of the short variety (37-38mm) for a reasonable fee?? And not the castle ones, I'm on about regular short ones. Like these.

Click to expand...

I'm lucky the course supplies those sized bamboo tees free (well I guess its really hidden in the green fee anyway)

If you don't find any then try decathlon for a real short plastic one like this, don't need to penetrate the ground very much at all


----------



## Slab (Friday at 9:22 AM)

Slab said:



			Head came flying off the PW yesterday on par 3 tee shot
2nd time its happened for this club and it wasn't cheap to repair last time
		
Click to expand...




jim8flog said:



			It is an easy D.I.Y. repair* but it sounds like the hosel on the head has become enlarged** or it was not properly cleaned before refitting last time and the epoxy has failed.

* Depends a little on what tools you have ( I have a Dremmel type drill which takes sanding bits) Just thoroughly clean out the hosel to remove all old epoxy in the head being careful not to remove any head weights in the hosel. Like wise clean the shaft  (query has the chrome been removed)  . Glue together with two part epoxy resin such as araldite.

**The shaft should fit in to the head with a fairly tight fit unglued if a loose fit it will need to be shimmed.
		
Click to expand...

Got my PW head reaffixed, no charge

Apparently when the new shaft was fitted some months back the chrome plating wasn't sanded off the portion of the shaft that sits inside the clubhead and consequently the 'glue' didn't adhere properly


----------



## Crazyface (Friday at 9:30 AM)

Billysboots said:



			It’s frustrating but I suppose they’ll probably argue that they want it to be a fair test for all?

I remember as a junior being a member at The Leicestershire when we lived near there. The 9th was a testing long par 4 dogleg, with three deep fairway bunkers about 30-40 yards short of the green. After years of complaining a minority of the seniors got their way, with the tops taken off the bunkers so that they were flattened considerably. That immediately removed the challenge, completely changed the nature of the hole and upset the majority of the membership.

Clubs have to get the balance right between being fair to the majority and making a course too easy. It’s not always straightforward, I’m sure, but too often they get it wrong.
		
Click to expand...

The answer would surely have been to suggest to the moaning seniors to either lay up from said bunkers or to learn how to hit the ball over them. The pro could assist with the latter


----------



## Dando (Friday at 3:42 PM)

i snuck out for a game on Wednesday afternoon and despite a big sign on the clubhouse door stating no trollies there were about half a dozen knuckle draggers using trollies.


----------



## Orikoru (Friday at 4:05 PM)

Dando said:



			i snuck out for a game on Wednesday afternoon and despite a big sign on the clubhouse door stating no trollies there were about half a dozen knuckle draggers using trollies.
		
Click to expand...

I played at public course last weekend, I'd booked it through an app, and they didn't bother contacting us to say it was carry only. My mate turned up with his trolley bag and trolley, he doesn't carry if he can help it because he has had an operation on his right shoulder. The club didn't have a carry bag he could borrow or anything so he had to carry his trolley bag with the one strap for the whole round. He had tried to sneak on with the trolley but the pro caught him so maybe that's why they refused to lend him a bag.


----------



## patricks148 (Friday at 5:06 PM)

Hitting balls on the range,  couple of practice swings before each shot with the driver trying to stop myself from swaying, hit it and there in the middle of the range an old dear with her little dog. The mind boggles. Just wondered across not a care innthe world.


----------



## Dando (Friday at 5:08 PM)

patricks148 said:



			Hitting balls on the range,  couple of practice swings before each shot with the driver trying to stop myself from swaying, hit it and there in the middle of the range an old dear with her little dog. The mind boggles. Just wondered across not a care innthe world.
		
Click to expand...

Did you hit them?


----------



## patricks148 (Friday at 5:11 PM)

Dando said:



			Did you hit them?
		
Click to expand...

No, straight over her head, the ball before would have, a low scudder probably done her some serious damage as she was under 150 yards away


----------



## srixon 1 (Friday at 5:42 PM)

2 under today after 10 holes, 2 birdies and the rest pars. Then it rained and everything got soaked. Could barely keep hold of the clubs afterwards and did well to finish 4 over. 🤬


----------



## Crumplezone (Saturday at 10:12 AM)

Orikoru said:



			I played at public course last weekend, I'd booked it through an app, and they didn't bother contacting us to say it was carry only. My mate turned up with his trolley bag and trolley, he doesn't carry if he can help it because he has had an operation on his right shoulder. The club didn't have a carry bag he could borrow or anything so he had to carry his trolley bag with the one strap for the whole round. He had tried to sneak on with the trolley but the pro caught him so maybe that's why they refused to lend him a bag. 

Click to expand...

I have never know a club make it easy to find out what winter restrictions they have in place. They never seem to publish it on their web site or social media. I turned up at one place the other week to find out that 7 holes were closed.


----------



## Slime (Saturday at 10:16 AM)

During the winter months I get one or two emails in the early morning regarding course status.


----------



## D-S (Saturday at 10:24 AM)

Crumplezone said:



			I have never know a club make it easy to find out what winter restrictions they have in place. They never seem to publish it on their web site or social media. I turned up at one place the other week to find out that 7 holes were closed.
		
Click to expand...

Most clubs around here have a course status button on the front page of their website where you can see restrictions on buggies, trollies etc and holes open etc.


----------



## moogie (Saturday at 11:38 AM)

We get a daily message,  course status,  via the V1 app


----------



## Crumplezone (Saturday at 12:59 PM)

D-S said:



			Most clubs around here have a course status button on the front page of their website where you can see restrictions on buggies, trollies etc and holes open etc.
		
Click to expand...

I have never seen that on any of the web sites of courses I visit.


----------



## Crumplezone (Saturday at 12:59 PM)

moogie said:



			We get a daily message,  course status,  via the V1 app
		
Click to expand...

I'm not a member anywhere, so visit different courses. None of which provide this information.


----------



## Pants (Saturday at 1:09 PM)

I suspect that many clubs will post the info on their members area but not on the main website.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Saturday at 1:26 PM)

We get an email around 7:30am every day giving course status, plus Status sections on front page of public website and members area are updated.


----------



## Dando (Saturday at 1:27 PM)

Crumplezone said:



			I'm not a member anywhere, so visit different courses. None of which provide this information.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen many course websites with the course status on them


----------



## Imurg (Saturday at 1:32 PM)

I would suggest that any club that has a website will have the info somewhere...you may need to look quite hard for it sometimes though....
I've just been looking at a few local clubs and they vary from "right up front" with the status or " its here, tucked away in a filing cabinet in a locked basement marked Beware of the Leopard"...much like info about membership and visitor fees....


----------



## D-S (Saturday at 1:36 PM)

Crumplezone said:



			I'm not a member anywhere, so visit different courses. None of which provide this information.
		
Click to expand...

Some random examples in my area - all on the public page not the members area
https://www.longashtongolfclub.co.uk/
https://www.chippingsodburygolfclub.co.uk/
https://www.clevedongolfclub.co.uk/


----------



## venger (Saturday at 4:18 PM)

5 up through 9 holes, started raining when we got to hole 11 and I somehow ended up losing by 1 shot


----------



## IanM (Saturday at 4:25 PM)

Crumplezone said:



			I have never seen that on any of the web sites of courses I visit.
		
Click to expand...

Both clubs I'm a member of have it very clearly.  One even says if half way house open!


----------



## IanM (Saturday at 4:27 PM)

The weather.
The weather. 
The blooming weath

Then a text from Pro saying he's off to Portugal to get away from it!


----------



## Dando (Saturday at 4:33 PM)

IanM said:



			The weather.
The weather. 
The blooming weath

Then a text from Pro saying he's off to Portugal to get away from it!
		
Click to expand...

Call customs and say he’s got drugs  up his backside


----------



## Kaz (Saturday at 4:33 PM)

Making birdie 3 and losing the hole to a 4 net 2!


----------



## Imurg (Saturday at 6:11 PM)

Kaz said:



			Making birdie 3 and losing the hole to a 4 net 2! 

Click to expand...

Ah...you must have been playing Fragger......


----------



## Teebs (Saturday at 6:14 PM)

Heavily worn range balls - Yes I'm looking at you Leeds Golf Centre.

Absolutely no excuse apart from laziness


----------



## Kaz (Saturday at 6:51 PM)

Imurg said:



			Ah...you must have been playing Fragger......

Click to expand...

It was the 13th hole. I was 3 under par and 3 down... 

Got away with a half after she lost a ball on 18.... so I guess the handicaps must work in the end


----------



## Imurg (Saturday at 6:53 PM)

Kaz said:



			It was the 13th hole. I was 3 under par and 3 down... 

Got away with a half after she lost a ball on 18.... so I guess the handicaps must work in the end 

Click to expand...

You forgot "allegedly "..


----------



## Bdill93 (Monday at 10:35 AM)

It will have been said before but I'm saying it again..

The word "gamer" when talking about your golf equipment


----------



## Teebs (Monday at 10:40 AM)

Any American forum (I'm looking at you GolfWRX) where someone uses the phrase "money". For example

That club is money.

GolfWRX is a great site, but my word, some of the people on there are seriously intense.


----------



## sunshine (Monday at 10:58 AM)

Teebs said:



			Any American forum (I'm looking at you GolfWRX) where someone uses the phrase "money". For example

That club is money.

GolfWRX is a great site, but my word, some of the people on there are seriously intense.
		
Click to expand...

Only looked on WRX a couple of times. I got the impression that the posters were playing golf at the standard of multiple major winners. Either that or complete fantasists


----------



## Teebs (Monday at 11:03 AM)

sunshine said:



			Only looked on WRX a couple of times. I got the impression that the posters were playing golf at the standard of multiple major winners. Either that or complete fantasists 

Click to expand...

For equipment information, data, reviews etc it's second-to-none really. Golf really is a different game in the US, much more elitist, hell of a lot more expensive (their fees for pretty average country clubs are ridiculous). We are exceptionally fortunate in the UK for the courses we have, relative costs and accessibility overall..


----------



## sunshine (Monday at 11:20 AM)

Teebs said:



			For equipment information, data, reviews etc it's second-to-none really. Golf really is a different game in the US, much more elitist, hell of a lot more expensive (their fees for pretty average country clubs are ridiculous). We are exceptionally fortunate in the UK for the courses we have, relative costs and accessibility overall..
		
Click to expand...

I don't know much (anything) about golf in the US, but when you look at the high costs you need to factor in the higher salaries / disposable income in the US. As an illustration I remember chatting to a primary school teacher a few years ago and she was on $100k.


----------



## Teebs (Monday at 11:21 AM)

sunshine said:



			I don't know much (anything) about golf in the US, but when you look at the high costs you need to factor in the higher salaries / disposable income in the US. As an illustration I remember chatting to a primary school teacher a few years ago and she was on $100k.
		
Click to expand...

Blimey!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Monday at 12:37 PM)

Teebs said:



			Blimey!
		
Click to expand...

Danger money!


----------



## D-S (Monday at 12:57 PM)

Teebs said:



			For equipment information, data, reviews etc it's second-to-none really. Golf really is a different game in the US, much more elitist, hell of a lot more expensive (their fees for pretty average country clubs are ridiculous). We are exceptionally fortunate in the UK for the courses we have, relative costs and accessibility overall..
		
Click to expand...

When talking to Americans about the cost of membership in the UK there first reaction to the cost is that it seems to be really good value, then when you explain to them that the price you quoted was annual and not monthly the reaction changes to near disbelief.


----------



## weewullie (Monday at 1:00 PM)

Teebs said:



			For equipment information, data, reviews etc it's second-to-none really. Golf really is a different game in the US, much more elitist, hell of a lot more expensive (their fees for pretty average country clubs are ridiculous). We are exceptionally fortunate in the UK for the courses we have, relative costs and accessibility overall..
		
Click to expand...

I've played a lot of golf in the States. Yes the private clubs can be ridiculous but the quality and value of public courses is way ahead of this country. I've played courses for 50-75 dollars Inc cart which are much better than £100 courses over here.


----------



## banjofred (Monday at 1:19 PM)

sunshine said:



			I don't know much (anything) about golf in the US, but when you look at the high costs you need to factor in the higher salaries / disposable income in the US. As an illustration I remember chatting to a primary school teacher a few years ago and she was on $100k.
		
Click to expand...

All depends on where you live/work. Plenty of areas of the US you would be lucky to get half of that. Built up/city areas where costs are higher usually pay quite a bit more.


----------



## Teebs (Monday at 1:24 PM)

weewullie said:



			I've played a lot of golf in the States. Yes the private clubs can be ridiculous but the quality and value of public courses is way ahead of this country. I've played courses for 50-75 dollars Inc cart which are much better than £100 courses over here.
		
Click to expand...

I played Myopia Hunt Club in Mass when I lived there (the people I stayed with were members). Ex US Open venue. It was utterly deserted everytime I was there, more staff that Golfers but I think membership was exceptionally expensive..


----------



## IanM (Monday at 1:54 PM)

Just checking my old lists...

A pairs open, 36 holes over two days, on two courses we'd played in 2020 for £100 per person, is £140 this year.  It'll still sell out.


----------



## cliveb (Monday at 5:50 PM)

weewullie said:



			I've played a lot of golf in the States. Yes the private clubs can be ridiculous but the quality and value of public courses is way ahead of this country. I've played courses for 50-75 dollars Inc cart which are much better than £100 courses over here.
		
Click to expand...

+1
I've only played in Florida, and the public courses there are very good value. $60 for two of us including a buggy was not uncommon.
OK, there were a few with greens that were not really that great, but for holiday golf it's fine.
(Of course you want to play the "posh" courses you'll pay through the nose).


----------



## Crow (Monday at 6:23 PM)

IanM said:



			Just checking my old lists...

A pairs open, 36 holes over two days, on two courses we'd played in 2020 for £100 per person, is £140 this year.  It'll still sell out.
		
Click to expand...

All opens seem to have jumped considerably in price over the last couple of years, but as you say they'll all sell out quickly.


----------



## Patster1969 (Tuesday at 4:36 PM)

Teebs said:



			Any American forum (I'm looking at you GolfWRX) where someone uses the phrase "money". For example

That club is money.

GolfWRX is a great site, but my word, some of the people on there are seriously intense.
		
Click to expand...

In a similar vein, watching any Rick Shiels course blog video and his producer must say "money" or "golf shot" everytime Rick hits a decent shot (so probably at least once every other hole) - I've stopped listening to the podcast as I find him quite annoying (I don't mind Rick)


----------



## Orikoru (Tuesday at 5:24 PM)

Patster1969 said:



			In a similar vein, watching any Rick Shiels course blog video and his producer must say "money" or "golf shot" everytime Rick hits a decent shot (so probably at least once every other hole) - I've stopped listening to the podcast as I find him quite annoying (I don't mind Rick)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I find Guy quite annoying as well. Bit of a sycophantic weasel.


----------



## Patster1969 (Yesterday at 12:40 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah I find Guy quite annoying as well. Bit of a sycophantic weasel.
		
Click to expand...

I get the feeling that he thinks he's funny - he's wrong there


----------



## Dando (Yesterday at 2:29 PM)

popped out a quick 9 holes at lunch time as i get an extra 30 mins as part of our "wellness Wednesday" and got stuck behind a 2 ball who decided that playing a scramble was a good idea even though they slowed up the whole course.

there was only 1 shot that i didn't wait on and they had zero intention of letting me play through despite falling 2 holes behind.

Also those members who think the "no trollies" and playing off the tee mats doesn't apply to them


----------



## ADB (Yesterday at 4:13 PM)

Patster1969 said:



			In a similar vein, watching any Rick Shiels course blog video and his producer must say "money" or "golf shot" everytime Rick hits a decent shot (so probably at least once every other hole) - I've stopped listening to the podcast as I find him quite annoying (I don't mind Rick)
		
Click to expand...

Watching the Floridian video was good but the way RS kept finding other ways of saying ‘be good’ like ‘be amazing’ or ‘be unbelievable’ was nails down the chalkboard


----------



## backwoodsman (Yesterday at 4:46 PM)

Sorry to say it, but playing with the Seniors... I'd sort of vowed not to bother anymore, but was tempted by todays competion. It was so slow, and was waiting on every shot. Will have to renew the vow.

(And I know not all seniors are slow - but ours are...)


----------



## Imurg (Yesterday at 7:21 PM)

All these YuoTubers, coaches and the media in general are always telling us that the gap between your driver and your longest iron is the hardest to fill
So they concentrate on reviews of Drivers, irons and wedges and leave the fairways and hybrids almost as a throwaway right at the end....


----------



## Teebs (Yesterday at 7:54 PM)

Imurg said:



			All these YuoTubers, coaches and the media in general are always telling us that the gap between your driver and your longest iron is the hardest to fill
So they concentrate on reviews of Drivers, irons and wedges and leave the fairways and hybrids almost as a throwaway right at the end....

Click to expand...

I'm still awaiting a decent review of the G430 Hybrid. Tons of drivers reviews, hybrids? Nothing of note. So much recycled garbage on YT now, especially new launch reviews where the level of detail is just woeful


----------



## rudebhoy (Today at 1:05 PM)

Have been to the local range a few times over the holidays and have enjoyed it.

They have top tracer in half the bays, it was £8 for a hundred balls, first come, first served for TT. They also do a voucher book, 10 x 100 for £55.

Went up at early this morning, planning to get a voucher book, figuring it would be quiet and I'd get a TT bay no problem.

They have now changed their pricing, TT is now £10 for 100 balls. I tell the guy I'd like to buy a voucher book, and ask if it includes the TT bays? He says sorry, no. I ask if I buy a voucher book, can I then just pay the normal £2 difference for TT? He says no, but there is a new voucher book for TT. I ask how much? He says they are £100 - so £10 per 100 balls - would I like to buy one? Erm, no thanks.


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 1:24 PM)

rudebhoy said:



			Have been to the local range a few times over the holidays and have enjoyed it.

They have top tracer in half the bays, it was £8 for a hundred balls, first come, first served for TT. They also do a voucher book, 10 x 100 for £55.

Went up at early this morning, planning to get a voucher book, figuring it would be quiet and I'd get a TT bay no problem.

They have now changed their pricing, TT is now £10 for 100 balls. I tell the guy I'd like to buy a voucher book, and ask if it includes the TT bays? He says sorry, no. I ask if I buy a voucher book, can I then just pay the normal £2 difference for TT? He says no, but there is a new voucher book for TT. I ask how much? He says they are £100 - so £10 per 100 balls - would I like to buy one? Erm, no thanks.
		
Click to expand...

Its around the same price here too. £10 gets you an hour and 100 balls... 100 balls takes me more than an hour if I'm practicing properly though! I end up whacking a lot towards the end just to get through them before the time runs out!


----------



## rudebhoy (Today at 1:44 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			Its around the same price here too. £10 gets you an hour and 100 balls... 100 balls takes me more than an hour if I'm practicing properly though! I end up whacking a lot towards the end just to get through them before the time runs out!
		
Click to expand...

I just find it bizarre that the normal £8 per 100 for a non-TT bay is discounted to £5.50 if you buy a voucher book, but there is no discount at all if you buy the equivalent voucher book for TT. Supply and demand I suppose.


----------



## sjw (Today at 2:40 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			Its around the same price here too. £10 gets you an hour and 100 balls... 100 balls takes me more than an hour if I'm practicing properly though! I end up whacking a lot towards the end just to get through them before the time runs out!
		
Click to expand...

You're timed??


----------



## Dando (Today at 2:44 PM)

sjw said:



			You're timed??
		
Click to expand...

2 of the ranges near me are timed. Luckily the range at the course i am member of isn't


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 2:45 PM)

sjw said:



			You're timed??
		
Click to expand...

The Top Tracer I went to, you just book a bay for an hour. They give you 100 balls to start off with, and if you run out you can go back for more, but I never do. Like @Bdill93 said, I usually have like 10-15 left in the last minute and end up chipping them all.


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 2:57 PM)

sjw said:



			You're timed??
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Its not at my club, its a standalone range and golf shop about 10 minutes from its nearest golf course.

Its the only range with TT and floodlights for quite some distance though, no other clubs in Worcester have one! Highly in demand!


----------



## sjw (Today at 3:16 PM)

Wow, guess I'm lucky then. Three ranges with 20-25 mins of me, two of them are TT and you just pay for balls.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Today at 3:32 PM)

Imurg said:



			All these YuoTubers, coaches and the media in general are always telling us that *the gap between your driver and your longest iron is the hardest to fill*
So they concentrate on reviews of Drivers, irons and wedges and leave the fairways and hybrids almost as a throwaway right at the end....

Click to expand...

Tada


----------



## Bdill93 (Today at 3:48 PM)

sjw said:



			Wow, guess I'm lucky then. Three ranges with 20-25 mins of me, two of them are TT and you just pay for balls.
		
Click to expand...

There's plenty of ranges around, I think every club bar Worcestershire Golf and Country Club has one (but they do have very good practice facilities) - At this time of year none of them will be making much revenue though as the floodlit/ TT range is the only place you can go in an evening! Makes me wonder why others aren't following suit!


----------



## Dando (Today at 3:56 PM)

Bdill93 said:



			There's plenty of ranges around, I think every club bar Worcestershire Golf and Country Club has one (but they do have very good practice facilities) - At this time of year none of them will be making much revenue though as the floodlit/ TT range is the only place you can go in an evening! Makes me wonder why others aren't following suit!
		
Click to expand...

there are 5 ranges within a 20 min drive of me and they all have either TT or Trackman


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Today at 6:45 PM)

The rain 🤬

Seems like someone doesn’t want people to play Saturday mornings , heavy rain again forecast for this Saturday 

Greenstaff must be tearing their hair out with these constant downpours 

Oh well won’t be long until it’s too hot


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Today at 6:52 PM)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The rain 🤬

Seems like someone doesn’t want people to play Saturday mornings , heavy rain again forecast for this Saturday

Greenstaff must be tearing their hair out with these constant downpours

Oh well won’t be long until it’s too hot
		
Click to expand...

Ours has been closed since Sunday, Saturday's rain was horrendous, but we still went out as knowing it would close Sunday and seeing the forecast, we didn't know when it would open again.

Every time it looks as if it may dry a little down comes more rain, Incy Wincy spider must be less than pleased. Yesterday's unscheduled downpour was biblical. I was taking the grandchildren home from school, and they ventured out from under the golf brolly, then ran back under frightened and saying how it hurt them.

Today was supposed to be dry, guess what?


----------



## srixon 1 (Today at 7:34 PM)

Liverpoolphil said:



			The rain 🤬

Seems like someone doesn’t want people to play Saturday mornings , heavy rain again forecast for this Saturday 

Greenstaff must be tearing their hair out with these constant downpours 

Oh well won’t be long until it’s too hot
		
Click to expand...

It’s getting boring now. Supposed to be playing Friday, Saturday and Sunday. Friday is already cancelled and I don’t hold out much hope for Saturday and Sunday either.


----------



## Orikoru (Today at 7:52 PM)

Yeah, my course has been closed all week since Sunday, they've already said it's closed tomorrow. Seems doubtful that it will open on Saturday when more rain is forecast that morning. How is there any rain left??


----------



## pauljames87 (Today at 7:54 PM)

Orikoru said:



			Yeah, my course has been closed all week since Sunday, they've already said it's closed tomorrow. Seems doubtful that it will open on Saturday when more rain is forecast that morning. How is there any rain left??
		
Click to expand...

Ours has been open pretty much every day it's not biblical 

Played Monday and weds, a couple bits of standing water but greens are lovely and tee boxes are cracking 

Majority of fairway drained aswell 

Most enjoyable for this time of year


----------

